# TTC after a Tubal Reversal ~Come Join Me~



## jaimad

Hello ladies! I thought we could start a thread for all of us who are TTC after having a Tubal Reversal! I would love it if you joined me in this journey! 

AFM: I am 27 & have 3 amazing kiddos from a previous marriage. I had a tubal after my last child & regretted it ever since! I have remarried the mist amazing man who has no kids of his own. We had a tubal reversal at the end of October 09. Since then we have had one chemical and this month was rough as well. Had spotting 2 days before AF, got a bfp on the day after AF was due and then started bleeding again the next day. It's not a normal AF but I haven't taken another test yet. I feel as though I'm out again. Ugh.


----------



## cheekybint

I'm here! 

Hi to all that join this thread! 

For those who don't know me here's a brief history:

I'm 34 and have 3 children from a previous relationship. I was sterilized following my 3rd c section in 2000. 

I'm now with my new partner and had a reversal in November 2009. Since then I've had a chemical and I'm currently on CD2 of our 4th cycle TTC. 


I'm looking forward to seeing how this thread progresses and I really really hope to see lots of BFPs for all of us!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies!! So gald this thread was started!! Thx Jaimad.

Brief history on me...I am 33 have 3 amazing kiddos from a previous marriage. Had my tubes tied in 03. I had my tubes reversed in April 09 and have been ttc since. I have been on 7 cycles of clomid with metformin. I also take a prenatal vitamin. I had a chemical in Oct/Nov of 09(found out was prego in Oct lost lo in Nov). This month had also been a crazy cycle for me and either waiting on a BFP or AF...just something to end the craziness for the month. Oh I also used softcups this month. 

God bless and hoping for some BFP soon on this thread!!:)


----------



## jaimad

I know we can't be the only ones!


----------



## cheekybint

We're the only ones I know of so far but there's got to be more surely lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies maybe it i just us 3..LOL

I am back in the game with you. Just had another chemical. Trying to decide if I am going to take a break in march and go ahead with the HSG...had to reschedule it for next tuesday...so I still have time to decide. God bless


----------



## jaimad

Oh Reeds I am so sorry. I'm thinking I had another one as well. It really stinks. I say go ahead and get your HSG done! I will probably get one done in April. Also maybe just take it easy this month. I wanted to take a break as well but I know I won't be able to.

How are you cheeky? Hopefully we all have a wonderful March!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi to the both of you

Still can't believe it ReedsG :( I think you should go ahead with the HSG and not give up hope, it will happen :)

We're due to see our FS at the beginning of April, would be great if I'm pregnant by then, but if I'm not then hopefully he'll put me on some fertility drugs to speed things along.

Also it's OH's Birthday on April 10th and i really want to give him the best Birthday present ever!

Fingers crossed for us all this month.


----------



## MNMom3

Hi you three! I too had a tubal reversal. I have three boys: 6, 5 and 3. After our third, I had my ligation. In May of 09 I had my reversal.

I started my period the same day as surgery and got pregnant that cycle! Funny thing was the dr. told me after surgery that he was not sure I was ovulating from looking at my ovaries! Guess he was wrong! :thumbup:

In July we found out it was identical twins!:cloud9: Sadly however, we suffered complications and Grace passed away at 18 weeks, Rose hung on for another two, but we lost her at 20 weeks. They were born September 26th :cry:

I am not back on the TTC wagon. This is my first month back at temping. I did that to conceive all of my children. I am also using OPKs, but they are driving me nuts, so I don't think I will use them again.

Good luck to all of us! and lots of :dust:

oh- and where did everyone go for their surgery? I went to Chapel Hill, North Carolina


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome MNMom3..welcome and so sorry for your loss. I also had my reversal at Chapel Hill by Dr. Berger. They were wonderful!! I believe Jaimad did as well. 

I did call around and check some things on line about see a FS. I think I am also going to go off the metformin and just stick with the prenatal vitamins and get the HSG done and not worry about it for the rest of the month. Would really like to focus on some weight loss. God Bless Ladies


----------



## cheekybint

Hi MNMom3 nice to see a new face :)

So sorry to hear about your loss :(

I'm so far the only UK person in this thread and had my reversal done at a private hospital over here. My specialist who performed the operation is also an NHS doctor (our free national health service) so i'm lucky enough to get all my pre-op and post-op care for free, as well as all my follow up appointments. He said he's here to make sure we conceive so his job's not done till we've a baby in our arms :) Exceptionally nice doctor who we'll be seeing again soon


----------



## cheekybint

Hi MNMom3 nice to see a new face :)

So sorry to hear about your loss :(

I'm so far the only UK person in this thread and had my reversal done at a private hospital over here. My specialist who performed the operation is also an NHS doctor (our free national health service) so i'm lucky enough to get all my pre-op and post-op care for free, as well as all my follow up appointments. He said he's here to make sure we conceive so his job's not done till we've a baby in our arms :) Exceptionally nice doctor who we'll be seeing again soon


----------



## jaimad

Hello MNmom...I too went to Chapel Hill! I am on that message board as well but under the name "newchptr". I remember seeing about your twins and I'm so sorry for your losses! I am glad to see you here! 

Cheeky~that would be great to give your hubby that bfp for his bday! 

Reeds~I think getting an HSG would atleast put your mind at ease! 

AFM~I am cd6 & I absolutely feel like crap. I am so tired & haven't been feeling well. I promised myself that I am not buying any tests unless AF is late. I have none what so ever in the house. I should be o'ing next weekend which is mine & DH 1 year anniversary! We will have a good weekend. He says he has something planned but he isn't telling me. We won't have the kiddos that weekend either cause it's their dads weekend! I'm ready to get my bd on!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

jaimad said:


> Hello MNmom...I too went to Chapel Hill! I am on that message board as well but under the name "newchptr". I remember seeing about your twins and I'm so sorry for your losses! I am glad to see you here!
> 
> Cheeky~that would be great to give your hubby that bfp for his bday!
> 
> Reeds~I think getting an HSG would atleast put your mind at ease!
> 
> AFM~I am cd6 & I absolutely feel like crap. I am so tired & haven't been feeling well. I promised myself that I am not buying any tests unless AF is late. I have none what so ever in the house. I should be o'ing next weekend which is mine & DH 1 year anniversary! We will have a good weekend. He says he has something planned but he isn't telling me. We won't have the kiddos that weekend either cause it's their dads weekend! I'm ready to get my bd on!

LOL!! LOve that.."ready to get my bd on"!! I hope that results in a BFP!!

I am going to get the test done. I also do not have a single pregnancy test in the house and will not buy one until I am over a week late. I know this will be hard but I would rather not know that have to deal with another loss. (like I wouldn't know) but then I wouldn't have that line to try to convince me that the little bean might stick. I also did some checking into IVF..thinking that will be my next step in April..I am thinking that I am just ready for some results...or answers.


----------



## jaimad

Reeds I too have considered looking onto IVF. I just want some results like right now!!

It's so wierd for me to have any symptoms of any kind before O but my bb's are sore!


----------



## Kuntry_Gurl78

Hello, ladies...I, too, have had a tubal reversal, and today is my 1-year Tubal Reversal Anniversary! I am sorry about all of the unfortunate losses but am hopeful that we all can get our well deserved bfp's, soon! I am anxious to get to know everyone better...I am still fairly a "newbie" but have been lurking, often! I took Clomid (50 mg) CD 5-9, for the first time this month and will go for my Day 21 (which will be Day 23 for me) progesterone/thyroid check on Monday, to make sure I ovulated...if not, they will double the dosage to 100 mg, next cycle. My RE performed the tubal reversal, and his office is an hour away from our hometown. I am praying hard for us all, ladies!

God bless!
TAMARA
:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Kuntrygirl...Glad to have you join us hope your journey is soon to end with a BFP!!

As for me...I made a appt today for a consultation on April 20th for a IUI. I am not sure what to expect and would like some things answered and the first visit is free so I figured what the heck...I am going to not stress this month but keep a PMA and what will be will be. Its beautiful out today and I am tired of stressing all the time..life is way to short for me to be getting gray hairs over ttc already!! LOL


----------



## cheekybint

Hi KuntryGirl, nice to see a new member!


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies!!! I have a cold...that's what is wrong with me. Well I am pulling out all the stops this month. Preseed, soft cups, robitussin, and dh is taking fertilaid. If no bfp this month I'm heading for an hsg & then discuss further options. Already started my fund for further fertility! This is just no fun anymore. How come those that want it so bad never get it & those that don't need it do get it. Ugh


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Jaimad hang in there girl. Looks like we are taking different approach this month..LOL and here is to hoping that they both in with BFP!!! I am only going to use the softcups and try real hard not to use opk either...just bd when I feel like it. To be honest that last chemical was really hard on me. I do think that my "fertility" issue is the fact my lining doesn't get thick enough...I only "bleed" for 2 days and spot the 3rd...I just don't really think that is long enough. But I guess we will see. I am not sure but I do believe when I was younger before the reversal my "bleed" was 5 days. So I hope that if this is not my month to get a BFP naturally I will be able to conceive with some help from the docs..God bless ladies


----------



## Kuntry_Gurl78

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies...I am praying hard, that we will all get our well deserved BFPs, soon and in God's timing! I am feeling down because I'm not sure if/or when I ovulated this month, due to taking Clomid (50 mg) for the first time, this month. Usually, I have pre-ovulation cramping and EWCM, right before ovulation, but this month, nothing! I have even been taking the generic version of Mucinex. My DH really thinks I messed things up this cycle, by taking Soy Isoflavones (40 mg) CD 2-6, while taking the Clomid (50 mg) CD 5-9, and I think I have to agree with him! I do have my progesterone/thyroid blood work on Day 23 (Monday for me, since my Day 21 is tomorrow). I will know the results by Tuesday afternoon...if my progesterone hasn't risen (meaning I didn't truly ovulate), then the RE will prescribe 100 mg of Clomid, my next cycle. Last cycle, my Day 21 (which was Day 23 for me) progesterone was 6.7, which was very low! I don't chart and rarely take opks, because I tend to obsess over TTC, whenever I tried those methods! Every once in a while, I use "soft cups"...but I guess I really need to start charting, while taking the Clomid. I know that everything is in God's hands, and HE is all-knowing! I will be praying for HIS will, in all of our lives and for lots of blessed positive hpts!

God bless!
TAMARA
:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree with you!! God will take care of his all..he always does! :) 

Clomid can dry up your cm Kuntrygirl...have you tried preseed yet or conceive plus that does help with the dryness and helps the swimmers get where they need too. 

As for me this is a relax day...going to nap soon and do a bunch of nothing!! lol


----------



## Kuntry_Gurl78

I did try pre-seed, a couple of times, this cycle...I know I need to use it more! I guess I need to keep it on the night stand so that it will be readily available, when needed...we have two young children, so I always try to keep it put away, in a "special drawer", that contains all of my "TTC goodies". How has everyone's weekends gone...great, I hope. The best way to describe the way I have been feeling, for the past couple of days, is "blah". I do feel hotter than normal, so I pray I did ovulate (and a good egg) this cycle! I am anxious for the blood work on Monday and the results, on Tuesday, but I will be grateful to know, if the Clomid worked...which I pray it did! I am praying hard for us, ladies...please, please bring on the blessed bfps!

God bless you all!
TAMARA
:hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck with the test on Monday Kuntrygirl...I am patiently waiting for tuesday and hopefully some good news!! And we all get sme BFPs!!


----------



## Kuntry_Gurl78

Thanks again, ladies...I got my results, yesterday, and my progesterone level was 24.7!!! I did ovulate, praise God and Jesus! My level last month was 6.7, which showed I didn't ovulate, before Clomid. My RE also said I had a good chance of being pregnant...although, you can't just go by progesterone levels...I am so excited that I can ovulate on Clomid. If I'm not pregnant this cycle, then I will stay on the same dosage of 50 mg CD 5-9. I am still praying hard, for all of us! How is everyone doing...great I hope!

God bless you all!
TAMARA
:cloud9:


----------



## cheekybint

Brilliant KuntryG!!

Fingers crossed you get your BFP very soon now!!! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awesome news Kuntrygirl..FX for your BFP!!

Mel love that new thread you started..it makes sense!!

My test went great and tubes are open...today my cm changed so think I will start opks today even though I said I wasn't going to this month I just really want a idea if I OV on my own or not. When the doc calls I am going to ask him if he will do blood work this month to see if I did OV on my own...maybe he will go for it. Do you girls know if the HSG can me OV sooner?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well looks as though I am going to O sooner or at least get my surge. I did a opk this afternoon and the test was almost as dark as the control line. So I will attack dh when he gets home and we are going to bd everynight for the next week...hehehe!! My dh does not know this yet!!


----------



## jaimad

Wow...hello ladies! I haven't been very faithful on here! As for me I will be 1dpo tomorrow! I hope we caught the egg this month! We have been bd'ing like crazy! Headed to bed so I'll write more tomorrow!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for Jaimad!!


----------



## TCIPrince

I had a tubal reversal in December....Not preventing pregnancy...and just allowing what may....Doc said my tubes were really good...7mm left to work with...I guess average is 4. Curious as to how long before I might conceive???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TCIPrince said:


> I had a tubal reversal in December....Not preventing pregnancy...and just allowing what may....Doc said my tubes were really good...7mm left to work with...I guess average is 4. Curious as to how long before I might conceive???

I think everyone is different hun. I have been ttc for almost a year now. WIth lots of ups and downs...Good luck


----------



## jaimad

Hello all!! Just stoppin in! Nothing much going on here. Just back from our anniversary weekend and we had a blast! We rode the Harley to a place called Strokers. I have never seen so many people and so many awesome bikes! I bet there were 1000 bikes there today. They had a live band & we met some neat & interesting people! Also I am trying to recover from a bad 4 wheeler wreck I had last week. I flipped my 4 wheeler while we were playing around out in the field. I have some major bruises & scratches but I am lucky. I have a huge one on my stomach that really hurts & it kind of freaks me out a bit. In one spot it has a knot. Not sure what that is. As for everything else...I'm 3dpo today & no s/s. I have decided if no bfp this month then I'm taking a break until after summer. Not really a break but not gonna stress, temp, opk or anything. I need to get summer body ready! I was hoping I wouldn't have to but oh well...it will be good for me! Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## cheekybint

You're having the same issues as me jaimad! I was hoping I wouldn't have to worry about how I look this Summer but the nearer it gets the more I think i'd better start doing something about it or i'm going to end up looking pregnant anyway!

2DPO here today, full of PMA! The amount of BDing we did this time there'd have to be over a billion of the little men swimming around looking for the eggy lol


----------



## griffin

I had my Tubal Reversal in Sept 08 and I had 1 Bfp in Oct 09 that ended in nov I have 3 children 11,7,6 and cant understand why it takes so long to get pregnant after a reversal


----------



## cheekybint

Hi griffin, welcome to BnB!

Our chances of falling pregnant are a lot lower than "normal" couples :( Have you tried charting your BBT to ensure ovulation each month? Or OPKs?

Most of us here have found charting and/ok OPKs really helpful in identifying our most fertile times and ovulation dates. Albeit we're all without our BFPs, so far!

Hang in there, it's got to happen sooner or later xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Hi griffin, welcome to BnB!

Our chances of falling pregnant are a lot lower than "normal" couples :( Have you tried charting your BBT to ensure ovulation each month? Or OPKs?

Most of us here have found charting and/ok OPKs really helpful in identifying our most fertile times and ovulation dates. Albeit we're all without our BFPs, so far!

Hang in there, it's got to happen sooner or later xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Griffin welcome!! Us reversal ladies have a tough time thats for sure.

I am back ladies...I know this cycle is a bust but I have my hubby still and that is the most important to me right now. 
Mel thank you so much for all the support. You really helped me see things in a bit different light and see how he may be having a hard time too. THANK YOU!!:)


----------



## josey123

Hi all,

So glad someone has created a thread on reversal well my story is i have 2 girls from previous relationship and after my youngest daughter i unfortunately felt pushed into sterilsation if u know what i mean well i now met my new partner been together nearly 6 yrs and married for too my hubby has 2 boys from previous marriage but would sooo like one of our own i had my reversal in Aug 09

and now onto our 5 month ttc quite in tune with my body so know when im ovulating i thought we were pregnant 2 month ago as Boots own make test showed positive but found it was the dye in the test so stay clear from them if u can.

im now onto 6 dpo due AF on 26th March...so fingers crossed surgeon did say he thinks the dye ran through right tube but def did run through the left....

Am going to wait a till 1 year since operation then ask for advice for next step as not sure 

We both had fertility tests before op and are both fertile.....

I wish everyone good luk on their journeys and hope i can help anyone on their road to sucess.....lets keep this thread going

Jo x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcom Josey!! Glad to have another on here to share with. I am also due for the witch on April 26. How long are your cycles normally?? I am not ttc this month as dh and I have had a rough month but I will be back full swing in April. April will be a full year for me and I see a FS on the 20th. I just recently had a HSG and tubes are open. YAY for that!!

How is everyone else? Jamaid any symptoms?


----------



## josey123

Hiya,

my cycles usually 28/30 and af last around 5 days good news about hsg heard this mention few times and guessing that its to check whether tubes are open if right think this will be next stage for me....if not pg this month....though i have noticed since having op do lose quite a few clots sorry tmi just wondering if u or anyone on hear noticed this since having op???

jo x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow our cycles are really similair. Mine are usually 29 days. I have noticed more clots lately but it seems like mine are shorter I only actually bleed for 2 to 3 days at most. Which does concern me...but I will find out more next month..hopefully


----------



## josey123

Oh well not too concerned sounds like its normal...anyway....was just looking at you marriage ticker looks like we got married close to each other aswell i got married on......9th august 08


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Joey, welcome to the thread!

Seems you're the only other woman in the UK who's had a reversal (that's how it feels on here anyway!)

I'm 4dpo with af due on 27th, so we're in the 2ww together this month!

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes we are!! Tj and I were married on July 26, 08.


----------



## jaimad

Hello josey! Welcome to the thread! Their are 3 of us in the dreaded 2ww! I am due for AF on the 25th but hopin & prayin she is a no show!

Reeds-I have had some cramping tonight in my lower parts & lots of cm. Also been constipated & very gassy! I'm gonna try and refrain from testing till af is due but we will see if I can actually do that. I'm sorry you are out for the month.


----------



## josey123

Morning ladies how we all today???


----------



## jaimad

I'm exhausted! Kids got up early & I couldn't even pull myself out of bed so dh got up with them! I slept for 2 more hours! Lol I never do that! It is so gorgeous out today so we are gonna spend our day outside. Kids are on spring break & already stir crazy!


----------



## playfulfi

Hi im new to B and B, heres my story, I was steralised after having 3 children via c section in 2001. my kids are 14 10 and 9. i amm now remarried and we would like one together as he has no children of his own. 

I had the reversal done in Oct 09. we married on new years eve 09 too. I find myself constantly scouring the internet for clues and advice and im happy to have come accross others who have similar experiences to us.

I am from nottinghamshire in the U.K and had my reversal done at BMI hospital, my consultant is also an NHS dr at our local hospital and has said to be referred to him 1, if i dont get a BFP and 2, if i do then he can look after me throughout pregnancy, as i would like to go for a VBAC.

Im due AF on 28/29th March so looks like most of us have similar cycles.

Id also like to ask if any of you have stomache pain still or whether the low stomache pain i have is related to my cycles? Its like an AF pain but there constant after OV. not all months tho, so this drives me mad cos i think maybe i have been getting caught but not implanting. as some months i have symptoms and some months i dont???

Good luck to you all


----------



## cheekybint

Hey playfulfi :)

Welcome to BnB!

Did you have your reversal done at the BMI hospital in Northants by any chance?


----------



## playfulfi

I had mine done at Nottingham, by a DR Vindla.


----------



## cheekybint

Your discription sounded just like my Dr from Northampton, he's also an NHS doctor and seeing us via the NHS now.

Our stories are very similiar, i've 3 children already - all born by c section - they're 16, 12 and 9

I'm also originally from Nottinghamshire too lol


----------



## playfulfi

:thumbup:lol, its a small world. We not been over trying to be honest had a lot on with wedding and my sister was poorly and subsequently passed away last month and i have had a lot to do with organising funeral and her house out. Im trying to have a if it happens it happens attitude to try not to get soo stressed up and dissapointed with the BFN, i didnt even bother testing last month, im 9 DPO today. Im not sure if the pain is linked to scar tissue being that the op was the 4th time my abdomen was opened up, and i didnt rest as much as i should off when i had it done. How are you feeling?


----------



## jaimad

Hello Playfulfi! Welcome to the thread! Yes a lit of us are due for af at the same time this month. 

As for your crampiness, it could be your body getting back to normal after surgery. I know I felt like that for the first few months. I now seem to be getting back to normal. I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## cheekybint

I'm sorry to hear about your sister :(

I'm feeling like complete shit today - had diarrhea and headaches all day, haven't left my bed either!

I'm currently 7dpo and taking the exact opposite approach to TTC as you lol I'm charting my temperature each day and making sure we have lots of sex during ovulation time! Had my operation in November, we've been trying since December. I did find the operation alot more painful than i'd imagined. Dr took out all my old c-section scar tissue, so it was like i'd had a c-section again. I've not really had many problems with it since, although my left hand side was pretty numb for absolutely ages.

Back off to see my Dr at the beginning of April, hopefully i'll be pregnant by then!


----------



## playfulfi

Hello Jaimad and cheeky bint.

my dr cut all my scar tissue out too but my bowel was stuck to something and i had a cyst removed. plus i had 2 clips on each tube which he said does reduce our chances. so i dunno what to think at mo, still feel positive and at the same time keep looking for others who have had good news after a reversal.
GOod news is my mum was reversed about 36 years ago and she took 4 years to get caught, she had 4 more girls after hers with her 4th at 43, so there's hope yet, and her tubes would have been cut and tied in that generation. My stepdad swears by guiness, full of vitamins and iron, but my hubby dont like it lol...
:happydance:


----------



## playfulfi

playfulfi said:


> Hello Jaimad and cheeky bint.
> 
> my dr cut all my scar tissue out too but my bowel was stuck to something and i had a cyst removed. plus i had 2 clips on each tube which he said does reduce our chances. so i dunno what to think at mo, still feel positive and at the same time keep looking for others who have had good news after a reversal.
> GOod news is my mum was reversed about 36 years ago and she took 4 years to get caught, she had 4 more girls after hers with her 4th at 43, so there's hope yet, and her tubes would have been cut and tied in that generation. My stepdad swears by guiness, full of vitamins and iron, but my hubby dont like it lol...
> :happydance:

hope you all get BFP soon


----------



## jaimad

playfulfi said:


> Hello Jaimad and cheeky bint.
> 
> my dr cut all my scar tissue out too but my bowel was stuck to something and i had a cyst removed. plus i had 2 clips on each tube which he said does reduce our chances. so i dunno what to think at mo, still feel positive and at the same time keep looking for others who have had good news after a reversal.
> GOod news is my mum was reversed about 36 years ago and she took 4 years to get caught, she had 4 more girls after hers with her 4th at 43, so there's hope yet, and her tubes would have been cut and tied in that generation. My stepdad swears by guiness, full of vitamins and iron, but my hubby dont like it lol...
> :happydance:

I also had the 2 clips on each tube! I had a chemical pregnancy in January so I know there is hope!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello girls. Just wanted to stop by and see how your month is progessing. I am doing good. 

Have a crazy thing going on....last month I had a chemical pregnancy(again) and my bbs have been sore every since. They are also hard and have like the milk glands like I have been nursing and of course I haven't. Think I should have them checked or see what happens when AF arrives??


----------



## jaimad

Ladies look at this! 9dpo
https://i316.photobucket.com/albums/mm330/jaimaphoto/ce82adfd.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOOHOO that's a bfp!! How you feeling?


----------



## jaimad

I feel great!! No symptoms! I'm a bit scared cause af isn't due till Thursday!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well hopefully this is truly it for you. YOur braver than me testing early after the chemicals we have had...FX for a sticky bean for you


----------



## jaimad

I know that's why I'm so scared but I have never had a line on a frer test at all. Even when I had chemical!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That's a good thing then!! FRER are suppose to be the best but they are the ones all my chemicals showed up on. Last month the ic was first but also on the FRER. Good luck sweetie. When you testing again?


----------



## jaimad

I have NEVER had a line on a frer!!! I will be testing in the am again!!! My dh still doesn't believe it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That's exciting!! Yay. I hope this means a extra super sticky bean for you!! Can't wait to see the test in the a.m. Good luck and God bless!!


----------



## josey123

Congratulations!!!!!!!! im so pleased for u hun please keep us updated can see clear line on there hun x x:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Yey Jaimad!!!

That's a sticky BFP it's got to be!! Finger's crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

As for me, i'll be getting my BFP later this week :D


----------



## josey123

Love the positivity....wish i was like that sometimes i was obsessed for a few months after my op then calmed down....did not even test last month just waited for af to arrive as was just upsetting myself getting bfn.

I also had 2 clips on each tube aswell looks like we all the same on this thread...

don't notice any symptoms this month af due on friday not sure whether will test early may just wait to see if the witch appears.....oh forgot to mention have sore bbs but thats normal before im due on anyway.

Anyone else having symptons?????


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Josey :)

I'm due AF on Saturday, trying to hold off testing this month until then! My PMA is working overtime this month, which makes a change, even more so since my BBT chart started looking triphasic this morning. If my temperature is higher tomorrow then i'll probably break and test early :D


----------



## josey123

i noticed my temp been up and down but then again not looking into it too much as like this anyway before due on think im just trying to prepare myself for af sorry for my negativity.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning Girls!! Jaimad where are you with that new BFP!?? Can't wait to see that darker line. 

Mel how are you today dear?? Love all that PMA!! 

Josey where are you in your month?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up ReedsG :) How you doing? 

The symptom spotting has gone right out of the window since this morning! I've realised that i've gone off butter :S Strange thing i know, but last week when my daughter made some bread to go with our dinner i asked if she'd used my cooking butter instead of normal butter because it tasted funny. I've just had another sandwich and had to stop eating because it tasted vile :S Now it could be because i was ill yesterday and anything i'd eaten this morning may have tasted awful, or it was the butter - who knows!


----------



## jaimad

Reeds got another positive but it's about the same. I didn't take it with fmu cause I had to pee bout 4 & was to tired to test so when I tested again I didn't have much in there! BUT the line is still there!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Woohoo Jaimad!! Fingers crossed this is a sticky one, i'm sure it will be! That first test was so strong, there was no denying a line there, it's not even particularly faint, it's strong - especially as you're not due your AF for a few more days!

Congratulations :D :D :D :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls!! Wonderful news from you both!! Jaimad wonderful news on another positive!!

Mel love that "strange" symptom. Hoping that leads to a BFP!! YAY for you both!


----------



## josey123

Hi all Congrats hun fingers crossed sticky bean for u and hope you have a healthly and happy 9 months hun x

Im 10dpo today ......

OOOO keep us updated on that strange feeling cheeky

Reedsgirl any symtons yet???????


----------



## jaimad

Afternoon ladies! Well took a digi this afternoon & as you can see in my pic it said the right words!! Went & had blood taken so I am just waiting on them to call me with my first set of numbers! I am so excited and scared at the same time. 

Cheeky...I am hoping you get that bfp real soon! 

I am cheering all of you on & dont worry I wont be leaving you guys!

Just wanted to share what we did different this month: We used the Sperm Meets Egg Plan which you can google & it is very interesting! Also during O time we used preseed. Starting cd10 I started taking Robitussin 2 to 3 times a day & used it until the day after O. 

As for symptoms I really had none. It wasnt like everyother month when I spot every symptom possible. Only thing I had was a bit of cramping at 6dpo, heartburn a few nights in a roll, & milky cm following O. Thats it. Nothing else!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jaimad so happy for you!! I just discovered the SMEP and we are going for it next month. I hope your numbers are awesome!! Stick little bean stick!!

As for me no sypmtom spotting this month as I know there is no way I have a chance of being preggo this month due to the huge fight dh and I had during my O time. But all is fine now and we are full speed ahead to next month!!

Mel & Josey how are your symptoms for the month?


----------



## josey123

Hiya ladies,

Awwwww hun bet you sooo excited i am for you especially when seen your pic of the digi....

Felt quite tired last few days but have lower cramps so think witch just round corner only little creamy cm( sorry tmi)....supposed to have loads apparently if u are pregnant if not worked his month then gonna have a think what options are and see if we can do anything to help along the way it will be year in august so don't know whether to just wait till one year then decide??? wat do u think guys

how is everyone else???


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Josey :)

Do you see a FS? I don't know about everyone else but i've only been TTC since December and will be seeing my consultant again at the beginning of April. It's his opinion that a healthy couple who are actively monitoring their fertility (charts etc) should conceive within 6 months. 

One of the reason's i'm starting to panic now! :(


----------



## josey123

Sorry whats a Fs???? i don't usually chart but quite in tune with my body if you know what i mean sometimes though makes me think not that in tune...lol

Heard people on here mention Softcups, Preseed, etc but not sure what they are also a hsg which am thinking is to check whether tubes are open....not too keen on spending any more money as operation costs so much just did not think it would be so hard to fall pregnant!!!....lol

Jo x


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry FS = Fertility Specialist

Softcups are actually used for collecting AF (they're like a funnel with no hole in the bottom). It's proving to be an excellent way to keep all the sperm inside, not my sort of thing though lol

Preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant which has been scientifically proven to help sperm on its travels. I use something similar called Conceive Plus, generally when i'm too dry for my OH. 

Both proving to be quite a hit on here with lots of people getting a BFP after one month's use.

What country are you in Josey? The reason i ask is because my FS is an NHS doctor, and although i had to pay for him to do the TR privately, I don't have to pay for anything else, including a HSG when the time comes.

I know what you mean about it being hard, i expected I'd have the op in November and be pregnant by Christmas lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey girls. Just wanted in and check on my girls! I guess I am going to have to make a doc appt soon my bbs are getting more sore rather than less sore. AF is due in about 7 days and I would figure all the hcg from the chemical would be out of my system by now. Just don't know...mmmm


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up ReedsG :)

Sorry to hear you're still suffering, must be difficult to still have those symptoms and no bean :( Hope you're back to your usual self soon!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know right. Sore bbs stink for no good reason!!


----------



## playfulfi

Hi girls you all been busy since i was on last. I have been too, im 12 DPO today and i dont normally test too early as its a waste of money. But i just elt diferent this month i knew i OV on fri or sat and we had sex during this time, my bbs hurt a bit but not much, and i have had AF type pains since about 4DPO i have felt this before, but think it was due to operation, however this month felt different, my tummy feels like there is something in there, weird i know lol. any way i tested at 10 DPO and got a faint line on a FRER, neg on a cheapy dip stick one. and today i did a cheapie test again and it was positive also. Feel wet down below and have had a nose that wont stop running since about 8 DPO.
Im just scared of having ectopic but i will see gp and get booked in for an early scan. my period not due till weekend so im keeping everything crossed.
Congratulations Jamied :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Yey playfulfi, thanks fantastic!! I hope you've got a sticky one, and it's sticking in the right place too :D

This seems to be the month for TR pregnancies doesn't it!!

Hope i can make it number 3 :D


----------



## playfulfi

lets hope so fingers crossed for you. 
my clothes are too tight already, my belly just feels bloated all time. lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats great news PLayfulfi!!


----------



## jaimad

That's awesome news!!!! I hope this is the month for you as well cheeky!! I'm routing for you!


----------



## josey123

Morning all,

Hope u all fine and well this morning x.... no I'm in the uk and consultant works for nhs but also private aswell had op at nuffield hospital they were great i don't have a FS only consultant that i had when paid for operation though if i paid more money for any extras i would go to him as he was fantastic when had op he said there was 50/50 chance would fall pregnant.

Don't like the idea of softcups but if it works for people then guess there choice...though might tried preseed next month if witch gets me where do i buy this ? or do u have to go to docs? 

Good news playiful sounds positive fingers crossed for u hun x

Reedsgirl...how much did u pay for HSG and did it hurt??? i know that sounds strange after having operation but not the best with pain...lol

Jamiad bet u on cloud nine hun x x

Well woke up this morn with temp still up lower cramps not too bad as yesterday but feeling optimistic so guess just wait till fri oh and bbs still hurt x


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up all :)

Josey, you can buy preseed online, we've been using Conceive Plus from Boots @ £12.99 a tube. They're both expensive but hopefully worth it

Glad to hear your temps are still up :) Mine have now gone back down, AF due Saturday, so like you it's just a waiting game now

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!! 

Josey I didn't have to pay for my HSG(yet). They billed my insurance but I am sure I will have to pay something. So I am not sure yet. I didn't really have any pain. But I do have a high pain tolerance had my girls all natural and had a epidural with my son only because I was having the tubal done that day as well. I had some cramping afterward and I passed alot of gunk as I call it. BUt they said my tubes were open.

Mel how you today? I am still hoping with everything this is your month!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up ReedsG

i'm doing good today, not happy about my temps but will see what tomorrow brings. I've gone a little mad tonight, you will see when you read our other buddies thread lol

How you doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been mad all day but I am sure in another way LOL. Work has me crazy stressed and I have made some other decisions(when you read my journal you will see) and I have to go back this evening when it slows down to get some stuff corrected that my assitant messed up.:( I am still up for your BFP you so deserve it!! :) Oh and you have convinced me to do temps this month so I am sure I will be driving you crazy with questions!! LOL


----------



## cheekybint

I will be over to your journal shortly to have a read, and you should definitely go read mine in christmas babies lol

As for the temping, you can ask as many questions as you like :D


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies,

How we all? keeping fx for u cheeky bint well update on me symptons temp still high and cramping like a dull achey feeling:nope: don't really know what to think...was working out my dates and its saying im not due now till sunday as last af was 1st march on a 28 day cycle i was getting so excited thinking it was tomorrow....lol

Here's hoping for big fat :bfp: for all of us

Anyone got any symptons????


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up Josey :)

I've have a particularly bad day feeling sorry for myself lol 

Feeling much better now though

My temp has dropped off completely ready for AF arrival on Saturday, so I'm confident I'm out this month.

Only unusal thing for me at this time of the month is EWCM, never get that before AF but I have it! Sure it's nothing to get excited about considering my temps, they're not back down to pre-ov yet but looks like they're heading that way.

Have you tested yet?


----------



## josey123

awwww ladies im must be totally losing my mind scrap the last post my last af was on the 26th feb so i was right im due af tomorrow....lets hopes she stays away i might just test tomorrow....

I'm not sure whether im am this month just with the achey feeling i got though temp staying up which is good.

Anybody else got any symptons????


----------



## cheekybint

If your last AF was on the 26th Feb and you have a 28 day cycle then you're due AF today!

EDIT: Argh my maths are bad it's tomorrow! lol


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies! I just joined today and I too had a tubal reversal on March 06. I have 5cm on each side and I feel fantastic. I do have a question...what did your doctor say about how long to wait to TTC?


----------



## playfulfi

Hi all hope your all doing well. I'm planning on visiting the G.P on Monday so he can book my early scan. I dont really feel pregnant but i do look it, my boobs are huge and my stomach is so bloated i cant even hold it in lol.

Its hard not letting anyone know till we know the bean is in the right place....

Good luck to all and Fluterby we were told we could try as soon as we felt ready to. Ive heard of peops falling pregnant at first cycle after.

Baby dust to all x x x x


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on the BFP's woo hoo!!!!

My doc said that I should wait 2mo. to TTC but everything else I've read is as soon as I feel ready. I feel 100% back to normal I even had my 1st cycle 8 days after TR right on time. We waited 15 days to have sex after as reccommended but we are going ahead and TTC and leaving it to God.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Fluter...I think every doc is different. Mine said as soon as I got my first cycle. Good luck I hope your journey is a short one!!

Okay Mel I am on board with you..I want to do the experiment of pills with you. Will you put it down what you are going to take when and when your going to start and let's hope we both get a BFP next month (I am still hoping you get yours this month)! That is if you don't mind a partner!!


----------



## fluterby429

That is what I think too, that every doc is different. I belong to the forum where I went to have my TR and some of the girls are scaring me by saying that if I don't wait that I will damage my tubes because sperm can deposit protein in my healing tubes and cause blockage...idk. I'm just going with it.

Thanks! I wish you the best of luck ...sending a baby dust storm out!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Where did you have your tubal reversal done?


----------



## jaimad

Hello all!! Hope everyone is doing great! As for me I am feeling preggo more & more everyday! Let's just say the sick feeling has started but it's more after I eat than anything. Also I am so bloated I can't stand it, I have major constipation it's unreal. My jeans are already tight but I know it's due to the bloating. We go back for another blood draw on the 30th & then I see my ob on the 31st! Dh has told most all of his family but I haven't told anyone except you all and my sister. I'm waiting until I see my little bean! I also dread my ex dh knowing so I think that's why I have kept it quiet! Anyhoo off to bed in exhausted! Talk to you gals tomorrow!


----------



## fluterby429

I had my TR at Rio Bravo in Mexico. It was a wonderful little hospital and I have never met nicer more down to earth doctors. It was an awesome experience.

Jaimad...I'm sorry you are feeling bad but dang it I'm pretty sure most of us are jealous of your m/s lol


----------



## josey123

Morning ladies well the dreaded:witch: got me last night but im ok here for another month looking to try preseed or concieve plus if got it right...see if that works how is everyone this morning????


----------



## fluterby429

well that sucks...sorry to hear she showed up! I know some other successful TR girls swear by preseed, dh drinking redbull 30 min before bd, and instead cups. Just a thought. 

This is only my first cycle and I'm almost 3 weeks post op. I'm very nervous trying. I'm so scared I'm gonna mess something up but DH is all about it! So I'm not trying too hard right now. I have a big event that I spent a lot of money on a ticket for coming up in June and I'd hate to miss it cause I'm pg. But to me beggers can't be choosers. I'll take that BFP whenever I get it. I'm just not gonna do anything other than my OPK's until after June.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Fluterby! Congratulations on the TR!

I had mine on November 13th by open surgery and started Bding from about a week later. Had my 6 week post op check up in December and doctor confirmed everything looked great. We officially started trying in December

Now we're ending cycle 4 with AF due tomorrow, will wait and see!

Sorry to hear AF got you Josey, bang on time as well. I suspect i'll be joining you tomorrow so we can go through another cycle together

We use Conceive Plus and it's really good at it's job :D


----------



## cheekybint

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Welcome Fluter...I think every doc is different. Mine said as soon as I got my first cycle. Good luck I hope your journey is a short one!!
> 
> Okay Mel I am on board with you..I want to do the experiment of pills with you. Will you put it down what you are going to take when and when your going to start and let's hope we both get a BFP next month (I am still hoping you get yours this month)! That is if you don't mind a partner!!

I'll list is all in my journal for you! We will be pill popping buddies :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

cheekybint said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Fluter...I think every doc is different. Mine said as soon as I got my first cycle. Good luck I hope your journey is a short one!!
> 
> Okay Mel I am on board with you..I want to do the experiment of pills with you. Will you put it down what you are going to take when and when your going to start and let's hope we both get a BFP next month (I am still hoping you get yours this month)! That is if you don't mind a partner!!
> 
> I'll list is all in my journal for you! We will be pill popping buddies :DClick to expand...

Yay I love it!! I begin today!! AF arrived early but believe it or not I am excited. Armed and ready with a plan and a course!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hi ladies! I'm new here, and havent even posted in the intro section yet...but I wanted to say hello to the fellow reversal gals! I just had my reversal on March 11th. I am the momma to 8 beautiful kiddos, and have had 6 prior c-sections. I had my tubal ligation done after my youngest was born in the fall of "08. I regretted it since and have spent every minute from my six week check up convincing my OB that it should be reversed. We went through quite a bit, but he agreed to reverse it. I am very fortunate to have a doctor that believes in me and is wonderful at what he does. I think the hardest part of this is not knowing if it "worked" or not. My doctor was very optomistic and gave me the best statistics he is willing to give. I have had one cycle that started immediately 2 days after surgery and seemed pretty normal. Im pretty sure that I ovulated on schedule, but Im trying to remain realistic on what my actual chances of conception are. ( although my DH and I are having a lot of fun trying!) You would think that a woman like myself who has had many children would know more about fertility, but I never have "tried" to become pregnant, as it usually just happened when we did. Im hopeful that I can glean info and wisdom from all of you and thankyou for sharing your journey! So, if I ask dumb questions please bear with me!:flower:


----------



## cheekybint

Welcome Mrs.Mommy!

Wow 6 c-sections!! You have given me hope, i've had 3 so far and was convinced 4 would have to be my limit - i really want another 2 children!


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Mrs. Mommy! I am new here as well and I also just had my TR (March 6) We just started trying this week. I am close to Ov with in the next day or two so we are going for it.

Ladies did your doctor tell you how many cm on eachside you have. I have 5cm on each side. I pray that is enough


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Im not sure on the cm on each side. I had a laparoscopy (?) on Christmas Eve to determine whether or not my reversal could be done. He said at that time that I had 3cm on one side and 4 on the other...and that the 4cm tube might work and the short one would not. BUT, when I woke from surgery this time, he told my husband that I have the best reproductive system he has ever seen and that the surgery went better than he could have even imagined it to, and that pregnancy was not out of the question at all. He thought that I would conceive in the first or second cycle. He didnt tell my hubby length of tube, and if he did, DH didnt remeber it. I think that overall length must be better than he thought it was going to be since he was so optomistic about how well the surgery went.

It is possible to have more than 3-4 c sections...it depends on each individual woman. The amount of scar tissue is always a factor, and if you have any other uterine issues. I have always healed easily and actually reversal surgery was the 7th bikini incision Ive had. We are not always bound to a limit as some would say. This is my favorite thread. Im praying for all of you to get your BFPs and your TR miracles!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

welcome Mrs.Mommy. So glad to have another lady to share with!!

I have started the plan of action. And we bought a new mattress today. Gonna break it in this month!! LOL. Bring on cd 8!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> welcome Mrs.Mommy. So glad to have another lady to share with!!
> 
> I have started the plan of action. And we bought a new mattress today. Gonna break it in this month!! LOL. Bring on cd 8!!


LOL! I wish we would buy a new mattress! If you get your bfp this cycle, you know all of us are gonna be out buying new mattresses this month!


----------



## jaimad

Evening ladies! I hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Reeds~you go girl with that new matress! I am sure you are ready to break it in! Are you going to use the SMEP this cycle? I cant remember...as I seem to be a bit loopy at the moment! I sure hope that this is the month for you! I have heard a lot of women say that they have gotten their bfp after having a hsg done! 

Cheeky~How are you? Did I miss you getting AF? 

Josey~I am so sorry the witch got you.

All the new ladies~Hello and welcome! Here is to hoping you all get your bfp very soon!

AFM~ I took a 2 hour nap today and I really wasnt even tired. I guess I needed it! I am feeling more and more sickly during the day but I will take it! I go to the Dr on Wednesday & I am so excited. I finally decided to tell everyone so I posted it on my facebook for those that didnt already know. I feel that I need all the positive thoughts & prayers I can get. Well headed to bed soon! Talk to you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck at your dr.'s appointment. I hope all goes well. Praying for you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Jaimad!! Yes I am trying the smep and the Mel plan. LOL. I am hoping for a BFP too. This has been a looong year. I really want to quit my job soon and a stay at home mommy. Glad to hear all is progressing well. I can't wait to hear how your doc appt goes


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

AF arrived today Jaimad, a day late :( Started getting my hopes up but she arrived this morning

On to Cycle 5 now, following the "Mel" plan and SMEP 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## jaimad

What is the MEL plan? Never heard of it. 

Reeds~I'm cheering for you this month!! FX!
Cheeky~ I'm sorry AF showed. Hopefully this will be your lucky month. 5 was lucky for me!


----------



## fluterby429

lol I don't know what those mean either, but I wish you the best of luck. 

I have been having twinges of pain and it really kept up yesterday. I thought it might be O but I haven't gotten a + OPK yet. It's really frustrating.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Did anyone experience sharp shocking like pains in their tubes after the reversal? Its only been 2 1/2 weeks for me, but all day yesterday I would get a jolt of pain that would last for a second. It continued all day. Is it just the healing process?


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy, I am 3 weeks 1 day post op and that is the pain I was feeling all day yesterday. I asked all my TR sisters on the message board that I belong to for the hospital that I went to and they all say very normal!


----------



## josey123

Hiya girls,

Welcome to our world newbies im sure you will enjoy ur ups and downs and support on this thread....

Cheekybint....so sorry af got you was hoping it was ur month oh well we will struggle together the next 4 weeks have my concieve plus at hand ready for o lets see if its helps hope i bought the right one its lube is that correct also ordered a fertility diary and thermometer from boots so fx crossed....

Jaimad...Hope docs goes well will be thinking of you hun now relaxxxxx

reedsgirl....got me thinking now about a new mattress......lol

If missed anyone out sorry and hiya


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

Jaimad - The "Mel" Plan is a concoction of tablets i've put together this month to see if they help conception. The link in my signature "Cycle 5 Diary" explains it all :D ReedsG and I will be following it for a month to see what happens, hopefully it'll get us our BFP!

Mrs Mommy - You'll experience lots of different pains/ache etc for the first month (or even longer), it's all normal so don't worry. Of course, it could also be ovulation pains :)

Josey - Glad you managed to get some Conceive Plus, just beware, it's very runny lol We've managed to get in some right messes using it, keep a towel handy! Let me know if you need any help with the charting. Have you registered for Fertility Friend? It's a great site, the link's in my signature "Stalk my FF chart"

Anyway, CD1 here AGAIN, started taking my tablets today, am hoping for an early ovulation this time as i'm seeing my FS on 9th April, CD13, and it would be great if he can see what's happening to the little eggy whilst i'm there


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> Mrs. Mommy, I am 3 weeks 1 day post op and that is the pain I was feeling all day yesterday. I asked all my TR sisters on the message board that I belong to for the hospital that I went to and they all say very normal!


Thats good to hear! Every pain I feel I think in my head that it means the surgery didn't work or that they came undone or something stupid like that. When I really start thinking silly thoughts, it usually means I'm tired and need to take a nap. There's no way to tell if it worked for you, kwim?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Jaimad~ Congrats on your BFP! You are a light of hope for those of us praying for our reversal miracles!


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy, my doc. highly recommends getting and hsg test done once you reach 2mo post op. I know all docs are different, but I can say I know a lot of ladies that have done this and ended up preggo that cycle or the next. It flushes your tubes out and can move anything that is blocking.

I have belonged to a site for nearly a year that is dedicated to nothing but Dr. Perez's patients for TR's. So I'm full of ideas that have worked if anyone needs new ones lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am in love with my new mattress!! LOL. I am hoping it is just as comfortable when we get to cd 8(hehehe). My concern is falling off. LOL When I sit on the side of the bed my feet don't hit the floor!! I am a shortie at 5"1. 

Mrs. Mommy I had lots of pains too...just a healing process. I just recently had a hsg done and my tubes are open. So now its just a patience thing, I know God will bless us all in his time. 

How is everyone else??


----------



## fluterby429

Ugh I'm just getting really impatient cause I can not seem to get a positive OPK. It's not even close. IDK what is going on. I've been poas at least a couple of times a day to make sure I don't miss the surge. 

I tested last month before TR and I had a pos. on CD15. I'm there now and it is still such a faint line.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there Fluterby...you just had a big change in your body and its still adjusting. I can't say I O around the same time. Sometimes its cd12 but as late as cd16 but I have been on clomid. I always have a 13 day lp. It gets frustrating. I know. Do you temp? I really want to that way I know for sure I O but I always forget in the morning my alarm goes off I grumble then I get out of bed...can't figure out a way to remember but my sleep pattern in not good anyway


----------



## fluterby429

I don't temp and I don't plan on it. It's too much for me. I don't have a reg. sleep patteren. I know prior to my TR that I ov because I had blood work done just to check. I have a very reg. 28 day cycle. Didn't even skip a beat after TR showed right up 8 days after just like it was supposed to. It was lighter and shorter and I was thankful for that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mine also showed up on time right after my tr. However the past year has brought alot of changes to my body. Do you have any idea how long your lp is? I didn't know they could do the test to make sure you O before the reversal?? They checked your fs and lh?? The one think I have found for certain is my lp is alway 13 days. My O time does change but lp doesn't. Just hang in there. FX you get a positive one soon


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

What blood work did you have done? FSH levels? I remember doing that in Dec. and mine were all normal. I just wish there was some magic sign other than more hospital tests to know that the procedure worked. Ive been at the doctors and the hospital so many times I just wish I could be left alone, kwim? Did anyone here experience PTLS? Im allready seeing a drastic change in my symptoms. My first period which started right after surgery was such a breeze. ( they had been horrendous since the ligation) Im hoping that was a good sign. I really need to start the opk's just to understand what my body is doing. Im not planning on doing anything drastic until a few cycle shave passed. Right now Im just monitering cm and taking robotussin. And praying. Lots of that.


----------



## fluterby429

To be honest with you I have no idea what the actual test was called. I just know that I had to fast and it had to be CD 23 (I think). She called me and said all is good I O'd. I also had my blood taken to check my anemia. I'm anemic and had to be on iron for months before the TR. I checked cm I'm not good at checking cp really. CM is still creamy and white so maybe this will just be a late o and cp feels open.

My periods after TL were awful I was scared to go place on day 2 and 3. This AF after TR was great. It was shorter and so much lighter. Not to mention I was not as moody, didn't want to eat my house down before it started, and I had no cramping.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey fluter. I agree with you about my periods when I had my TL..my periods and moods that came with it was awful!! Now I am concerned my period is too short and light. THis month I only bled for 1 full day!! SO I am worried my lining is not getting thick enough to conceive. I guess I will find out in April when I see the FS. I just am so ready for a BFP!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Im afraid Im going to have a bit of an emotional meltdown when I get AF this month. Its only my first cycle after surgery, but I dont think Ive actually worked through all the "feelings" from finally getting surgery...the buildup waiting for the reversal, the recovery. It seems like one second I went into a room and went to sleep and the next thing I knew they said "its done". Im not sure I know how to feel. I spent almost 18 months trying to make myself feel good that I wasnt having more babies...to now freaking out about if Im ovulating, obsessing over symptoms, counting days, on and on. I'm soooo moody and irritable this month. Because of that Im afraid I will have a total meltdown when AF comes. ( the chances of hitting the eggie lotto the first cycle is rare). How do some you hold out hope for so long? What keeps you going and not throwing in the towel? Thanks for the vent, Im all ready feeling like a train wreck and I hardly have gotten started.:wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there Mrs.Mommy I have to admit I was the same way I just knew I was getting pregnant the first cycle. We bd like crazy and when she showed spot on time I felt like I had been gutted. I have now been ttc for a year and I am a emotional wreck some months and others I am okay. I am also bipolar so that doesn't help. I have just have to believe and trust in my faith in God that this is his will and when he knows we are ready I will get pregnant and the baby will be fine. I have had 2 chemical pregnancies so I know I am capable of getting pregnant. Now we just have to figure out what to do to get the little ones to stay!!:) Just talk to your hubby or us on here and we will help and support you anyway we can. I have to tell you these ladies on here have been my lifeline espically Mel(cheekybint). The ladies in my signature have really been there for me to cheer me on through all the ups and downs of ttc!! MOst all the ladies on this forum are wonderful you will find a great group of friends on here


----------



## josey123

bump


----------



## playfulfi

To those who hace had surgery recently, I had mine done in October and i had pain on and off all of the months until now, I dont think i rested properly tho and when i sneezed it felt like id ripped something inside. Also my first couple of cycles were messed up so i think it takes your body a while to get over and heal from the op.
I'm 5 weeks preg tommorow and i still have had pain in the side that bothers me, my bloods are going up nicely and im having a scan on 12th April.

The only thing we did different this month was i took 1000mg of evening primrose oil up to ovulation to help with wetness (Tmi) then stop taking after ovulation. Also hubby has been taking zinc.

Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Prim Rose oil? My doctor put me on Prim Rose, B6 and Progesterone cream before surgery for 3 months...want sure if I was supposed to still take them, because he ordered them even though all my labs and hormone levels were normal?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all :)

Sorry i've been quiet lately, been away!

Mrs.Mommy, I'm taking EPO and B6, the oil really helps with EWCM as playfuli mentioned, so if you need help in that area i'd continue taking it. It does no harm! Also the b6 helps lengthen your luteal phase, so again, if you know yours is short then continue taking it too. My LP is currently 12 days and i'm trying to extend it to 14 days to help with the possibility of implantation.

Every little helps (hopefully!!)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

This might be a dumb question, but here goes....Anyway to naturally increase the chances of twins?


----------



## cheekybint

Soya Isoflavones! :D


----------



## fluterby429

Hey ladies...well I never got a positive opk and I am CD19 now. It must have happened and I missed the surge cause now I can tell that the line is getting weaker and weaker. 

So I am preparing for April TTC. I started taking B6, Vit E, C, folic acid. I also have to take iron cause I'm anemic. I think I'm going to take the evening primrose as well to help with ewcm cause I never really see that.

As far as worring about surgery not working...um yea I do that on the daily. I guess at some point I will have the hsg done even though I do not put too much on them. I have seen way too many gals get the hsg and have a blocked tubes report and end up with a bfp that sticks.


----------



## Anxious5

I have 4 great kids and I just had a TR on the 16th of March. I am so excited and anxious to see how things go...Any tips?


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Anxious5. I just had my TR on March 6. I'm in my 2ww right now but not getting my hopes up.

Have you started TTC?

Baby Dust Storm Blow'n Everyone's Way...`~~``~`~~


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up Anxious5!

Congratulations on the reversal, good luck!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

cheekybint said:


> Soya Isoflavones! :D



I might get some of those! Are they exspensive?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious5 said:


> I have 4 great kids and I just had a TR on the 16th of March. I am so excited and anxious to see how things go...Any tips?

Welcome aboard! Its going to be so exciting to see all these TR miracles!


----------



## fluterby429

alright I was trying to add a ticker and I thouhgt I had it and now I don't see...lol ughh try again I guess


----------



## fluterby429

oh there it is Yay


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Anxious5!! Hope your journey is a short one!! And my only advice is lots of bd and patience!!

Fluter was you testing with your ops twice daily? Sometimes that helps catch the surge. I see your ticker!!

Hey Mel how you feeling girl??


----------



## fluterby429

I did test 2x a day but I think where I messed up was doing FMU when I should have been testing 2-3pm and at night. Oh well I know better for next month


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh yeah that can do it. Them darn things are tricky and picky!! Best time to test is between 2pm and 8pm with nothing to drink abut 4hours prior to testing...or cutting back. Good luck girl. 

We are set to start the smep tonight and hope we can catch te egg before his 3 day drill this next weekend. UGH he leaves on my cd15 and won't be home til cd 18. I really hope I O early this month. It varies for me can be cd12 but as late as cd 16. FX for me!! LOL


----------



## Anxious5

I have not started yo TTC my Doc says to wait till I get my first period wich is coming this week


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx...I am really excited!!!! Tryin to figure out how to work this page...lol


----------



## fluterby429

anxious5 I waited a cycle too but mine came 8 days post op right on time. We did not bd until 15 days post op.

reedsgirl...GL I hope you catch that egg. I know all too well about dh not being there all the time. I dropped mine off at the airport this am to fly to IN cause his gma is sick. He'll be home Monday but out in the field Wed. morn for 12 days. In June he is goine to JRTC in Louisianna for a month and Sept. he deploys for a whole year! Yikes my clock is tick ticking away here!!!


----------



## Anxious5

I am really lost wit all the abreviations, can you help me out


----------



## fluterby429

Oh sorry LOL bd=baby dance, dh = darling husband, 2ww = 2 week wait to test, POAS = pee on a stick (test).

I hope this helps a little


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx a million...that helps alot


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Fluter is your dh in the military?? I know all about the deploy stuff. Tj has done 2 tours in Iraq and I am hoping his last. He is 70% disable from his last tour he is a IED hunter/first gunner. He loves it. He was in the Marines but now is National Guard. 

Anxiuos5 pretty soon all the lingo on here will come second nature. LOL. I even tell my dh it is bd time!! LOL


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl Thnx...I got some if it down but have alot to learn....How long have you been TTC


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had my tubal reversal on April 30th 2009. So I am right at the 1 year mark. I have had 2 chemicals. I just had a HSG done last month and my tubes are open. So I guess now its just a waiting game really but I am impatient and I have a appt with the FS on April 20th. I know I can get preggo but I am not sure why I can't carry past 5 weeks...so I am using the SMEP and "Mel" plan this month. I am hoping to be preggo by time my appt rolls around!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

Well I wish you all the luck!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Anxious. How you feeling post op? Where did you have the surgery done?


----------



## fluterby429

reedsgirl..yup dh is in the Army. This will be his 2nd tour in Iraq. He got home from his last in May 09 and leaves Sept 10. It sucks to be quiet frank!

Well I got about 8 days until AF gets here and here are some things I'm feeling not sure

super tired this week, headache everyday except for today, light crampy feeling on and off through out the day for a couple of days now, frequent pee, restless sleep 2 nights in a row, and the one that is getting me is acid reflux. I never have that. I make fun of my husband cause he gets it all the time. I guess only time will tell


----------



## Anxious5

I am still a little sore, One of my tubes were really short so theyn had to stretch it and they gave me an 80percent chance of conceiving...I had my surgery done in Mexico city where my inlaws live ,It only cost me $930.00


----------



## fluterby429

oh and my cm changed from sticky yesterday to whitish watery and this is tmi but vulva feels a little swollen like it was hard to check cp, which is closed...idk


----------



## fluterby429

Wow that is super cheap. I had my surgery in MX as well but I had mine at Rio Bravo. It was a super nice and clean little hospital with the best docs I've ever met. Mine cost around $3100


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey fluter on here there is no such thing as tmi. LOL. Sounds promising!! It would be wonderful if you caught the eggy first month!! FX for you. Tj is hoping that he will get to deply to Afghan in Sept of this year when his unit is suppose to deploy but right now he is nondeployable due to his tbi. His was in several blast and well had 9 concussions in less than 9 months. His last blast he was out for a bit and they airlifted him back to the wire. He has been home almost 2 years now. He came home on July 21,08 and we were married on July 26,08. He is a wonderful man and I can't wait to give him a baby!!

Anxious what a deal!! I paid $7000 for mine if you include the travel and hotel and stuff. Lol. I also have a short tube on my left side but I know they are open so it was a success. I was more sore after than I imagined I would be..I thought I would be able to go right back to work but I was proven wong. But I did finally heal and well now I just have the scar and it still itches sometimes.


----------



## Anxious5

Really?.....Well the doctor who did mine was a friend of the family so that helped out, lol. Yeah the hosp was really nice, at first was kinda iffy cuz of the things you here about Mx but it was a nice place


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl....It was a good deal cuz that includes hosp stay and medications...my doc has me on homeopathic meds, and for the itching it kills me ...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is awesome girl!! I will add you to my bnb prayer list that you get a BFP soon!!

I am thinking I need to be off to bed but dh is home now and tonight is cd 8 for us and if we don't get to bding soon we will be in cd 9!! LOL. Ugh he has his nose stuck in the TV...what to do what to do to get his attention!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

Goodluck with that bding!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks looks like I am needing it. HAHAHA He is watching Spartacus on Stars and he is obsessed with this show. It is on the dvr but oh no we have to watch it now so I may not get to bd tonight.:( BBOOOO


----------



## Anxious5

Guys and there tv.....gotta luv them


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah cause we can't shoot em!!!


----------



## Anxious5

My husband is younger than me and he is into the Dragon ball z cartoons


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tj is younger than me as well. I am 33 and he is 29.:)


----------



## Anxious5

I am 30 with 4 children from my first marriage and my husband now is 24 with no children , thats why we had the TR done


----------



## fluterby429

I'll be 32 next week and my dh is 29


----------



## Anxious5

My husband is a good good father already he has raised my youngest since he was 2 years old( he is 4 now). He has done way more for my kids than there real dad...I love him so much and couldnt ask for a sweeter man!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am blesses with 3 kiddos from my first marriage. My Ashleigh is 14, Hayley is 13 and Dylan is 7 today!!(April 2). Tj has none of his own that is also why we did the tr.


----------



## Anxious5

Thats good...some of my family say I am crazy but o well its wat my husband and I want


----------



## reedsgirl1138

and as long as you and him are happy that's all that counts!!


----------



## fluterby429

Well dh and I were together before marriage and had our son Dylan 10. We broke up he married and I married. He had a daughter Kately 8 and I had a son Ashton will be 8 on the 25th this mo. We got divorced and got back together and married in 04. Kinda crazy. I raise his daughter as my own since she was 13mo old. She doesn't even know that I am not her bio mother. Although that is gonna have to change real soon since her and my son are only 2mo apart I'm sure ?'s will be asked real soon.

We just had the TR cause I hated the fact that my ex demanded that I have the TL. I've always wanted more. So we were able and we went for it.


----------



## Anxious5

I had mine tied cuz I was in a abusive marriage and didnt want anymore with my ex... but I have always wanted more children


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had mine tied as I was in a unhappy marriage and knew I wanted no more children with him. I didn't think I would ever have the courage to leave but I did finally and regretted the surgery from the day it was done


----------



## Anxious5

That basically my story...but now I have met the most wonderful man and we can happily try for another one


----------



## fluterby429

Well I told very few people about my TR. My support group came from the website of the hospital that I went to. I've actually got to meet several of those ladies and we are pretty close nit. We keep in contact via FB and text or calls. 

I didn't tell many of my family including my mom and his mom but the day before we left we had to tell cause his gma looked like she might die so they were wanting us to come home that weekend so I had to tell his mom why we couldn't come home and I had to tell my mom because when we did come home I would be hurting from the surgery. His mom cried she was so excited..my mom not so happy, which I already knew she wouldn't be cause I had talked about the TR for years. She is coming around nicely though.


----------



## Anxious5

Very excited!!!!


----------



## Anxious5

My inlaws were also excited..and thought my stepdad would be mad but he was also excited


----------



## Anxious5

My inlaws are already talkin bout baby names....lol


----------



## Anxious5

Well thnx for listenening and chattin see you guys 2morrow


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning girls!! Started the smep last night...well it was after midnight so I guess it was really this morning.LOL BUt we are in the right place. LOL YAY


----------



## Anxious5

Could yopu help me out What is a smep?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It is the Sperm meets Egg Plan. Jaimad was using it when she got her BFP!

It is basically where you start bd on cd8 and bd everyother day. On cd 10 start using your opks when you get a positive opk you bd that night and the next 2 skip a night then give it one last bd!! Pretty simple plan but it has been shown to increase the chances of getting pregnant from 20% to 40% and on the thread on here it has a 62% success rate so far. SO I decided to give it a try


----------



## Anxious5

Lotrs of different things to ttc...Wow I thought it was as simple as just bding...lol


----------



## Anxious5

I am in Texas right now and my husband is in Mx...Doctor said it was a good Idea to come visit the family in this time so me and dh wouldnt try anything before we were able


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious how long did the doc tell you to wait to TTC?

Well the smep plan is pretty much what I did just didn't know it was a real plan lol bd on CD8, 10, 12, 13, 15, 16 and 21. I used the instead cup on CD13and kept it in for a full 12hours.


----------



## Anxious5

He told me to wait till after my first period.....This babymaking seems more like work than pleasure...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lol. It sure can be "work"!!


----------



## jaimad

Happy Easter ladies!! I'm hoping all of you get your bfp really soon! As for the smep...we followed it to the t pretty much! I also took robitussin starting cd10 until the day after O! 

I had my first dr appointment last week & we have a ultrasound set up for Tuesday! We are still just so excited. Dh is trying to hurry along the months already! Lol he is to cute! I have felt pretty good just really exhausted & some sickness in the mornings. Oh one thing that is getting me is the constipation. I have tried colace but it isn't working. I'm so bloated that I can't button my regular jeans already & that is miserable! I have no maternity clothes so I'll have to buy some. 

Just wanted to check in with you all & send lots of baby dust your way!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Jaimad good to hear from you!! SO jealous about not being able to button your jeans from your bump already!!! LOL. Glad to hear all is progressing well for you!!

Happy Easter ladies!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Jaimad, glad everything is going well!! Hope we get to see the scan photos!


----------



## jaimad

You know I will share!!


----------



## Anxious5

My AF showed up 2day and I was just wondering am I suppose to be hurting this much? This is my first one since my TR..


----------



## FsMummy

im not in the same boat but want to wish all of you ladies the very best of luck on your journey :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

jaimad so happy for you and I too can not wait to see your u/s pic.

anxious from what I understand everyone is different with the first AF. Mine was lighter shorter than normal and I didn't cramp at all. BUT I do know others that hurt really bad.

Ladies idk what is going on with my body and this first 2ww is terrible. I have 6 days until AF is to be here and I just wish it would come already so I can quit sitting here wondering. I've been pretty crampy this week. Only light but they are there daily. 

baby dust...~~~


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> jaimad so happy for you and I too can not wait to see your u/s pic.
> 
> anxious from what I understand everyone is different with the first AF. Mine was lighter shorter than normal and I didn't cramp at all. BUT I do know others that hurt really bad.
> 
> Ladies idk what is going on with my body and this first 2ww is terrible. I have 6 days until AF is to be here and I just wish it would come already so I can quit sitting here wondering. I've been pretty crampy this week. Only light but they are there daily.
> 
> baby dust...~~~

 Same here..been cramping since O time. I decided to go ahead and take a cheapy test..of course its bfn. And, ofcourse, I feel defeated. How silly considering its only the first cycle and many others have been waiting much longer. It just sucks. It sucks for everyone. Im sorry I ever destroyed what worked perfectly in my body. See how moody I am? Gotta be getting my period in a few days. Maybe I will feel relieved at the chance to start again. Dunno?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Het Anxious I really don't recall how crampy I was on my first AF after my tr...I had alot going on at the time. But I can tell you now that my camps are less than they were with my tl and my periods are shorter and lighter. Good luck honey. Maybe it is just all the gunk cooming out.

FLuter FX this is your first and only 2ww!! Good luck


Mel, good to see you!! How was your visit with your friend??


----------



## Anxious5

Thanks to all of you ...It is really easing that I actually have someone to talk to about all this stuff....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy I know what you mean. I think all the time why did I do that?? Now to just wonder all the time if it will really truly work. I just keep praying I know God will handle it and will bless us all with a BFP and healthy baby soon after!

Anxious5 that is what we are here for!! We support each other in things most of our friends and family doesn't understand not from lack of trying or wanting to be there and understand but just because no one understands like someone who has been through it. Good luck


----------



## fluterby429

Reedsgirl...well said! It's always good to have the support of others that know exactly how you feel and what you are going through plus it's good to bounce ideas off of eachother.


----------



## Anxious5

I am glad that I found this website cuz it is really helpful...People who are going through the same things , I even recomended it to my 32 year old cuisin who is TTC and only has 1 ovary...she has been trying for over a year and is havin no luck


----------



## Anxious5

OMG......This cramping is horrible


----------



## Anxious5

Can you help me out by telling me how to put the tickers on the page


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious5 you have to get the code from the ticker site. It is the BBC code I think. You go to your profile under signature


----------



## Anxious5

Gee thanx I have been trying and trying and couldnt get it


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Looks like you figured it out!


----------



## Anxious5

Mrs.Mommy....Yes I finally figured it out!!!!


----------



## Anxious5

Well Tomorrow is my last day in Texas, I will be getting on the bus and will be on my way to see my DH...I am really excited, This will be our 1rst attempted to TTC....wish me luck


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Anxious! GL and enjoy. I go pick my dh up tonight at the airport. He was back home visiting with his gma that was passing away. She passed away this morning and he was with her.

I tested this morning and of course got a BFN. I just was hoping I'd have something positive to tell my hunny when he stepped off the plane but oh well. I still have 5 more days to get BFP....here's to wishful thinking!!!


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx I am really excited and eager to start the whole TTC thing.....Sorry for the loss and good luck will be getting back on line soon, have a really long ride back home


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious GOOD LUCK!!

Fluter you still have plenty of time to get your BFP!! Stil early.

Mrs.Mommy how you?

Asfm I got my positive opk today I just knew I would as I have been having O pain all day and Tj and I did bd last night but looks like the action will continue for a few more days!! YAY I may get to catch the egg before Tj leaves for the weekend!!


----------



## fluterby429

reedsgirl...whoot whoot I hope you catch that eggie.

I'm hopefull that I can get a bfp sometime this week. The wait is killing me!!!

If not then my hcg diet stuff came in the mail to today so I will focus on that instead of TTC so much. Although it will be hard since I only have 4 more months before he heads off to Iraq! BUT shedding some winter blubber would be great as well!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fluter how you feeling? Any new symptoms to report? What kind of diet did you order?


----------



## fluterby429

girl I'm full of symptoms. If it's not a bfp it is the worst case of PMS ever LOL. Oh well

I started the HCG diet 3 days after my surgery. I lost 7lbs in 5 days but ended up leaving my sublingual hcg back in IN. Sooo I had to order more and start over.


----------



## Anxious5

Goodluck flutter hope you get your bfp


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks but I don't think BFP is gonna happen this month. I tested this morning with a Wondfo strip and got a BFN. I don't know why I just can't wait to see if AF is missed. It is like a POAS addiction lol


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies,

Welcome to the newbies on this thread hope you not waiting too long for your:bfp: not been on for while been bsy with wrk and :sex:....lol

Well in my fertile week this week and using concieve plus so hoping this is our month also first month in charting though finding it diffcult to remeber to take temp at same time in morning and not too move but still leave my thermometer near my beside table without prying eyes from the kids.....lol

Reedsgirl....might try the smeg plan next month if no sperm meets egg this month....lol how you been???

Jaimad...do hope your ok and taking it easy x

Flutterby...lets hope its a :bfp: for you hun though still early days but fx for you hun

Hope not missed anyone out im on dpo 3 at the moment the 22nd of april seems so far away...arghhhhhh

Jo x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Josey!! I am having a really good month. Took some time off work did a bit of spring cleaning. FUN FUN. lol. Dh and I have been using the smep to a T and I was parying so hard that I would O before this weekend he leaves for drill and God answered my prayers so I am really full of PMA this month. I am going to test on April 20 and hope to get a BFP so I can cancel the FS appt. 


Fluter I haven't ever heard on WOndfo...are they suppose to be very sensitive? Its still early for you so hang in there. I am not sure that I have heard of those pills you are taking either. What are they suppose to do or is there a website I can go on and find it??


----------



## fluterby429

Wondfo strips are OPK's. They are like what the hospital/dr. office use to test. Just little dipsticks ya know. You can get them on ebay 30 opks and 10 pg test for $1 with $5 shipping if anyone is interested. Pretty cheap so you can POAS as much as you want and not feel bad lol

Everyone said that since my cycle is only 28 days that I prob won't get a bfp until the day AF is supposed to be here or the day after because there is not enough time between implantation and my AF. Soo dunno we'll see. I think I'm out for this cycle tho.

Hcg is the pg horomone. It is a diet where you take a minimal amount either by mouth of by injections. You should google it. It works really well. I know lots of peeps that have or are currently doing. You loose up to a lbs. a day!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hi ladies! Well, stupid me bought clearblue tests and have the evap or faint positive dilema. I posted it in the preg. test gallery. Im not sure how to link that post to this post? Im trying to figure something out, maybe you girls can help me. My period came a few days early, I assume because of the surgery itself. I should have gotten it on the 15th of March, but I got it on the 11th after surgery. I kept a quick journal of all my cm and bd activity. I still had ewcm on the 28th of march. Not a lot on that day, as it was the last I saw it. the last day I recorded DTD, it was the 27th. any chance that i O'vd later than I thought and Im only about 9 dpo? and could the "evap" lines be very very early bfp's? I could just chalk it up to nothing and wait for a few days. Im getting cramping like af, which af should start on thursday if you count from the day of surgery. If I count from when my period *should* have started last month, then O-ing around the 27-29th makes a bit more sense. 
I really need to keep myself busy I think. Maybe its all just bad pms.
Im looking forward to hearing how the smep works out! I just bought some vitex, some soy isofalvins, b6 and EPO. Im set for next month. Something else to obsess about! Im praying for all of us! Come on TR miracles!:flower:


----------



## cheekybint

MrsMommy :D

I've just had a look at that test of yours, and you shouldn't be getting an evap line after only 2 minutes :D

Please please get a pink dye test and let us know the outcome, wow good luck!!!

PS. I really hope all those tablets you've bought for next month are now going to waste!! :D


----------



## fluterby429

It certainly looks like a bfp to me! I wouldn't think an evap line would happen that fast...maybe after several hours but not minutes.

I'd say test again with a digi...but I'd say congrats is in order...kup


----------



## hopmpraymwish

Hello to all, I am here in hope that some one can share some good after all the bad. To share my story, I had tubes tied in 2000 with tr in March 09 found out was preggo May 12, 2009. It was eptopic, surgery was june 5, 2009. Tried tried and tried again. In nov had early and extra long cycle when we discovered it was a miscarrige. Numbers went down dec 5. Have been trying every since no it seems as though my cycle is so messed up I dont know what to do. When I started spotting this month I took clomid, spotting continude for 5 days then Full flow decides to come for another 7 days. So I have no ideaa when I will ovulate. I am scared that maybe I should just give up. But we want this so bad.:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Im sorry for all you have been through. I dont have experience with what has happened to you, but I know that there are ladies here who have. Sending you big hugs...and you can use my shoulder to cry on anytime.


----------



## hopmpraymwish

I have these days wee it all seems hopeless and I feel like no one understands. I cry for no reason and just want to be alone I wish there was the magic answer and I knew that it would all happen in time but ..... I joined in hope that I could make friends going through the same or simalar things, 2ww and miscarriages ..etc....


----------



## fluterby429

This is my first cycle after my tr to TTC and I commend you ladies that have been trying for long periods of time. It sure is a test of your will to say the least. 

I really hope you are able to get that bfp really soon.

May I ask what methods you have tried to TTC?

As for me I feel blah again today...I don't know what is going on with me. I will feel better when AF gets here and I can move on past this 2ww


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby..we are only one day off in our cycle! I think Im going to go get somemore tests tomorrow. I think Im just going to get dollar tree ones. If im only 2 days from AF, I dont want to spend much money. Im just nervous to see bfn.


----------



## josey123

Morn ladies,

Do hope its a bfp for you mrs mommy u having any symptons? does look like a bfp to me but like other ladies have said best do a digi test i remember doing a boots test and came out positive but then af appeared i was devasted!!! 

Fluterby...its not over till the fat lady sings ok chin up and sending u positive vibes x

Hopnpraynwish...my relations she had a ecoptic which left her with one tube and to make things more complicated her hubby only one testicle they now onto having there second baby which is due any day so it can happen x

Reedsgirl...how u hun? what dpo u on?

Cheekybint...how you and how the plan going? ur right concieve plus is very runny....lol

Im on 4dpo at mo and due af on 22nd april fx crossed for me and everyone x


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Ladies...I tested this mornin and it was a bfn. I have the little test strips that are super cheap so I don't mind wasting them LOL

this is the first morning that I don't feel anything going on down there in that region so I figure AF is on her way just in time for the weekend


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

No strange symptoms Josey. Most of the time I feel exactly like my af is coming. If I got one of the big dizzy spells, I would be almost certain I was pg! Im going to buy some cheap tests today, and I guess we will see what happens. I saw another thread in the pg test gallery, and the girls tests looks just like mine. Im hoping she will update so I can see what happened for her. (bfp! I hope!)

Keep thinking positive ladies! If April isnt our month, then May has to be!


----------



## playfulfi

Hi ladies, dont give up, you have all gone through so much to have the procedure reversed. The 2 ww is the hardest part and very disapointing when AF comes. Sometimes we just need to relax a bit and let nature take its course. 
Thinking of you all and sending baby dust to you all. 
x x x x


----------



## jaimad

Afternoon ladies! Had my ultrasound yesterday & little beanie was right where it needed to be! To early to see a heartbeat so we go back on the 27th! Mean ol lady didn't give me a picture though I was so mad.

As for the blue dye tests...I absolutely hate them. I had blue lines in everyone that I took & I wasn't pregnant at that time. If you can get a frer or any pink dye test I recommend doing that. Blue ones can make you crazy literally. I hope this is a bfp for you though so GL!! I'm off to go check out your test now! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## cheekybint

Very glad to hear everything's good jaimad!! Can't wait till it's my turn!

Everything okay here, just waiting patiently for O time again. Seeing my FS on Friday for my 6 month check up, hopefully will have ovulated by then. Expecting a HSG at beginning of next cycle if nothing happens this time round

Take care!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Jaimad~ that is so good that you got to see baby right where he/she was supposed to be! Sorry you didnt get a picture..maybe the next one?

Took a cheapy test..pink dye. Nada. Bfn. Oh well. I have to say that i feel like getting in my bed and crying. But, I have to make the kiddos lunch. I hope I dont feel like this every month. Im sure that I will feel better after af has passed and its time to start counting down to O.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

CONGRATS Jaimad!! So glad the little bean settled in the right spot!!

Mel good to see you. LOL

Hang in there Mrs.Mommy you still have time some woman do not get a BFP til after AF is due. 

Asfm I am on cd 13 and I believe I am 1dpo as my opks are faint again and I had lots of O pains on monday and tuesday. My test yesterday was light then dark but not dark enough to be a positive and today was super faint again. I am bad and only for one temp out this month so I still have no real clue if I did O but I am really sure I did. I have to admit I am feeling great with all these pills I am on and using the smep. I am hoping to get a BFP and if I do by my lmp my due date would be 12/31/2010. SO exciting. I know it could be late but I can hope.:)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Reedsgirl...Im cheering for you! Dont leave out any details on symptoms! Gives me someting to look forward to! I sure hope this is your month! Are you taking soy isoflavins? I havent researched how to take them yet..I just bought them. 

Fluterby, are you do to start your cycle on Friday?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mrs.Mommy I did take soy this cycle. I took 200mg on cd 3-7. I took it like I did my clomid. I believe Cheeky took it cd1-5. I really liked it. I have also taken other things...3000mg of Evening Primrose Oil til O and daily I have taken 81mg of baby aspirin, a prenatal vitamin and 50mg of B6. I call it the "Mel" plan. This cycle just really feels different maybe its just because I had a plan and all went well with Tj this month and he was all on board and didn't accuse me of obsessing one time this month. LOL


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Do you take the isoflavins all in one dose or break it up? Do they upset stomachs? Can I take it with Vitex? I did use vitex my last baby before TL. I got pg the first month. That and robotussin. How do you know if it works? Do you feel different physically? I bought it because Im praying God will be good and let me have twins...(but 1 would be fine too!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> Do you take the isoflavins all in one dose or break it up? Do they upset stomachs? Can I take it with Vitex? I did use vitex my last baby before TL. I got pg the first month. That and robotussin. How do you know if it works? Do you feel different physically? I bought it because Im praying God will be good and let me have twins...(but 1 would be fine too!)

I took my 200mg everynight before bed so if it had any side affects I would sleep them off. I did have a bit of diarraha but that could of just been the change to my system. I guess I will only know if it works if I get a BFP. LOL. I actually feel great so I don't know if its really the pills but I have to say my enegry is up and I seem less moody. I would say try it. I think its great but I am not sure if it worked yet...Good luck. I should know within the next 13 days as I usually have a 13 day lp.


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy- AF is due Sat/Sun usually spot the day before actual flow. tested today and got a BFN :wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there FLuter. Its not over til she shows and some woman do not get a BFP til after AF is due. I am praying for you


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> Mrs. Mommy- AF is due Sat/Sun usually spot the day before actual flow. tested today and got a BFN :wacko:

I hate bfn. My sister told me today that the test i took today sucked and I should go get another one. I dont wanna spend my money. She is hoping that maybe I O'v late, and its just too early to test. I think that af will be here tomorrow though. Everytime i test, I feel let down. I should make a rule to not test until the day before af at the earliest. But how fun would that be? Oh well. Im just starting to get good and crampy. Not too bad considering what kind of cramps I had after my TL. Atleast I can say that the cramps have minimized to a "normal" level. Im hoping this cycle wont be heavy either.
Reedsgirl..on the back of my isoflavin bottle it says not to take if you are TTC or are pg? Is that the usual?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mrs.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Do you take the isoflavins all in one dose or break it up? Do they upset stomachs? Can I take it with Vitex? I did use vitex my last baby before TL. I got pg the first month. That and robotussin. How do you know if it works? Do you feel different physically? I bought it because Im praying God will be good and let me have twins...(but 1 would be fine too!)
> 
> I took my 200mg everynight before bed so if it had any side affects I would sleep them off. I did have a bit of diarraha but that could of just been the change to my system. I guess I will only know if it works if I get a BFP. LOL. I actually feel great so I don't know if its really the pills but I have to say my enegry is up and I seem less moody. I would say try it. I think its great but I am not sure if it worked yet...Good luck. I should know within the next 13 days as I usually have a 13 day lp.Click to expand...


How do I decide which cycle days to take it? could I take it cd1-7? So, if I start my period tomorrow, take it then?


----------



## hopmpraymwish

congrats jaimad....


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies,

So pleased Jaimad u got to see little babba awwwww x

hope u all keeping positive me on the other hand all mixed up and need to practice with this temping thing and FF....lol all over the place

But have been checking cm and its been clear past few days which makes me think i have ovulated or am still feel pain in right side though today its creamy so lets hope we have done enough this month.

Feel a litle sad and maybe slightly jealous my sister in law due her baby tomorrow though we ain't close she knows that we are trying and constantly rubs her bump when i am there i know i should'nt be not seen her past few weeks as i think if i don't see her then i won't be sad or can't make me sad just hope i don't breakdown when she has the baby x

Sorry rant over!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Iknow someone who just had twins...I was supposed to go see them yesterday, but Im kind of thankful it fell through.
Im officially late for my period. Not usual for me. I took my other 99 cent test and its still bfn..so, I guess I wait. Maybe I did ovulate late? Or maybe Im going to get my period when i was *supposed* to get it, had surgery not brought it on 3 days early. That said, it still gives me a glimmer of hope that maybe that BD "for the road" was a winner, and Im a few days off on my O dates.


----------



## Anxious5

Wel I made it safely back home and yesterday was the last day of my first period after the TR....I am so excited cuz the Doc gave us the ok to start TTCing....Any suggestions on where to begin?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious5 said:


> Wel I made it safely back home and yesterday was the last day of my first period after the TR....I am so excited cuz the Doc gave us the ok to start TTCing....Any suggestions on where to begin?

:sex::sex::sex::sex: and then....:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Woo Hoo Anxious five...get it on!

Well BFN again today 2 days to go.

Hope you all are doing well


----------



## Anxious5

That is the best advice ever.......I will get right on that!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs. Mommy- AF is due Sat/Sun usually spot the day before actual flow. tested today and got a BFN :wacko:
> 
> I hate bfn. My sister told me today that the test i took today sucked and I should go get another one. I dont wanna spend my money. She is hoping that maybe I O'v late, and its just too early to test. I think that af will be here tomorrow though. Everytime i test, I feel let down. I should make a rule to not test until the day before af at the earliest. But how fun would that be? Oh well. Im just starting to get good and crampy. Not too bad considering what kind of cramps I had after my TL. Atleast I can say that the cramps have minimized to a "normal" level. Im hoping this cycle wont be heavy either.
> Reedsgirl..on the back of my isoflavin bottle it says not to take if you are TTC or are pg? Is that the usual?Click to expand...

I am not sure. I didn't read the back of my bottle but to see how much soy was in it. I got the plan from Cheekybint and she googled it. I trust her and so far I feel good about it.:)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

AF is here. I cried yesterday, so I guess I was ready for it today. 
On to next cycle. Maybe I'll buy babygirl some diapers ( I have a bit of a cloth diaper obsession.) That always makes me feel better.
Now, when to start the vitex. I took the soy. Do I stop the EPO or keep taking that?


----------



## fluterby429

aww Mrs. Mommy sorry she showed up. I have a feeling that I'm right behind you. 

I have a couple of new symptoms but they could be PMS/AF related. My bb's are not sore but my nips are getting a tingle feeling all day and then they get hard tmi sorry and I've felt light headed all day. *sigh* two more days of waiting. I'm pretty sure I'm out cause all the other gals that have gotten bfp's got them a couple of days before AF and I'm about 2/3 days from there.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Well im cheering for you! Its not over yet! Hang on fluterby!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. Mrs.Mommy I am so sorry the witch got you. As far as the EPO I only took it til I knew I Od. I do not temp to I stopped taking it the day after my positive opk and the next one was faint. Hope that makes sense.

Fluter I really hope this is your month!! FX hang in there. I know I keep saying that!

Anxious5..how are you? Glad to hear you have the OK to bd!! Catch that egg!!


----------



## Anxious5

Flutter dont give up yet...good luck and babydust... 

reedsgirl... I am diong fine thanx, how are things going for you? I am really excited cuz this is the first attempt after TR...Wish me luck girls

mrs,mommy...sorry to here that your af came dont give up hope theres always next month


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious5 how exciting your doc cleared you!! Good luck and bd bd and bd some more!! Do you have a "plan" for this month. LOL

I am exhausted so off to bed early for me!! Good night girls


----------



## Anxious5

Noy really we are gonna see what happens and if no luck this month I will work on the plan...lol


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anything new today? Fluterby, have you tested again?
I have to live vicariously through the rest of you seeing as the witch is here...hoping for some BFP news from the TR gals!


----------



## Anxious5

Yes flutterby any news yet????


----------



## fluterby429

Well no AF and no sign of her. I still have lotion like cm. But i got a bfn when I tested so I guess it is just a waiting game for Flo to show


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I'm having quite a bad af this cycle. Im a little dissapointed as I was hopnig they would be easier.

Fluterby...theres still a chance!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Talk to me about OPKs. Im going to try one this month...which one is reliable and NOT exspensive. Im pretty sure that I ovulate, as I had a gazillion tests done prior to surgery. how many to a package, and how many packages would I need?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mrs.Mommy I order my opks from earlypregnancy.com. You can order as many as you need plus other fertility things on there. :) And they ship directly to your home quickly and discreetly. :) I always get the dip ones and I ordered the little cup they offered to make it easy.


----------



## Anxious5

Not over yey flutterby..Fxd for you!!!!


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl I see that 2day is your ovulation day...good luck and hope there is lots of bding going on at your place


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Anxious my ticker is off...I actually am already in the 2ww. I did O early this month and I am 4dpo. It is going to be a LLLLOOOONNNGGG wait to. I am already sypmtom spotting and it is killing me. LOL. I have sore bbs but I think I had that last month after O. I also can see my veins in my nipples dark blue which is not normal for me, I feel wet down there still and by now usually dry and I am exhausted. BUt I am sure I am just CRAZY!! As it is really to early t probably have real symptoms


----------



## Anxious5

Well I wish you the best of luck and I know its gonna be tough the next 2 weeks...Sending lots of babydust your way!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Holy Moly this SI is kicking my butt.
Mild headache ( im a baby about headaches) and dang the hot flashes. Those are some doosies. I guess its working then?


----------



## Anxious5

May i ask what is an SI?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious5 said:


> May i ask what is an SI?

Soy Isoflavones


----------



## Anxious5

Oh i guess they are some kind of pills to help


----------



## fluterby429

Well it is 12:30am and no AF and no sign of her either. I'm getting some pains in my bb's and they feel heavy but they are big and heavy anyway. I'm not holding my breath for a bfp but something would be better than nothing at this point so I can start over. Sheesh this stuff is for the birds lol

Mrs. Mommy I get my OPKs off of ebay. I get the Wondfo brand. The other forum I belong too of girls that have TR's turned me on to them. You can get 30 opks and 10 pg test for $1 with $5.00 shipping. They do come from Hong Kong so it does take almost 2 weeks to get but well worth it for the price. You can be a POAS addict without guilt lol.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

lol Fluterby, maybe I never get sore boobs because I harldly have any!
My sister tells me that my bra size should be " 34 still looking for a letter"

I think I will go check out those opks you mentioned..thankyou for the suggestion. More fuel for my need to pee on sticks of some kind!


----------



## fluterby429

LOL Mrs. Mommy...my boobs never get sore either. This is a new one for me. They are not really sore to the touch they are just getting pains in them and my nips are little sore and sensitive.

Still no AF and I still don't feel her. My dh is gonna be home from out of town tomorrow so we will bd to maybe knock it loose (sorry tmi) I don't know what else to do. I don't want to test again and get a BFN. I'm sure there is no hope for a BFP and that I'm just late. I'm NEVER late so this is all new. Must be the TR messing with me


----------



## fluterby429

I'm still trying to be a little hopeful and wondering if my little paper dip stick test are not good enough and maybe I should test with a "real" hpt. I have a FRER under the cabinet. I guess if she don't show in the next day or two I will take that test.

This may sound really dumb but I've felt preggo for about a week now. I know it is probably all in my head and just PMS symptoms. This stuff is crazy business lol


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> I'm still trying to be a little hopeful and wondering if my little paper dip stick test are not good enough and maybe I should test with a "real" hpt. I have a FRER under the cabinet. I guess if she don't show in the next day or two I will take that test.
> 
> This may sound really dumb but I've felt preggo for about a week now. I know it is probably all in my head and just PMS symptoms. This stuff is crazy business lol

Fluterby...thats not crazy! I hope your BFP is on its way! keep us posted!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> Holy Moly this SI is kicking my butt.
> Mild headache ( im a baby about headaches) and dang the hot flashes. Those are some doosies. I guess its working then?

Hey are you taking anything other than the SI?? I didn't have any hot flashes but did have some headaches. Are you taking them at night or morning?


----------



## Anxious5

Flutterby, You are a strong willed lady I would of already taken bunches of tests...Lol
Goodluck on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Reedsgirl..I take a prenatal, EPO, and B6..now the Soy. I felt it the first dose. Next month I think Im gonna stick with Vitex.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mrs.Mommy I take all of my pills at night so I sleep off any side effects. And it seems to work the only thing I take your not is the baby asprin. I take 81mg.


----------



## fluterby429

AF is still not here and I don't know what to think. I have a FRER upstairs and it is killing me not to POAS and just believe that my little dipsticks just didn't pick up the hCG. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter I hate being in limbo!! I really hope this is it for you. I would probably test in the morning and see from there. Your body has been through alot. I have FX for a sticky bean for you


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Reedsgirl...what is the baby asprin for?
Fluterby, omgosh that stick would be calling my name! I agree though to test in the am if nothing happens. Did you start any supplements or anything that could have thrown your af dates off? Im so hoping this is your bfp coming! My af is almost done..getting closer to my hubbys favorite time of the month! Ovulation time!


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy I only take vitamins just your everyday vitamins. My girls are getting more and more sore and sensitive.

So here's the deal. I have those IC's and I just POAS on an OPK out of curiosity. If I was PG wouldn't it come up +? There is a very distinct line but it's not +.

My dh gets home tomorrow early afternoon and we will dtd to see if anything happens and if nothing I will test on my FRER on Tues. morning. Sheesh that seems so far away!!!


----------



## Anxious5

Omg doc gave me some meds to help the inflamation I have after I eat and it is kicking my butt....headaches, nauseas, and dizzy spells....Ugh just a few more days and no more meds!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious5 I'm sorry you are feeling bad. Hope the days pass quickly for you


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies, how is everyone?

I'm now in my 2ww (again!) Lots of PMA still though

This month i've done the following:

3000mg Evening Primrose Oil (until ovulation)
200mg Soya Isoflavones (Cd1 to 5)
50mg B6 (until ovulation)
75mg Baby Aspirin
Charting my temperature
Used Conceive Plus
SMEP


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hope this is your month for a BFP Cheeky!


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Mrs.Mommy!

How are you doing?


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx flutterby ...Have my Fxd for you and Cheeky....goodluck!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

This might sound kinda gross but, my AF is about done. Occasional spotting at this point. Anywho, I thought I would check CP and CM, and I am allready getting pre-eggwhite cm. Quite a bit for right now too. So, Im thinking this Soy might have something to do with this. Since I still dont have my OPks, should I just start BDing right away, incase the soy makes me ovulate early? ( I know my husbands answer to this):winkwink:


----------



## cheekybint

Supposedly you should ovulate about 5 days after you've finished 5 days of Soy. So it could be the start of your fertile window, i'd start BDing just in case!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Sounds like a plan...sent a text to the hubby. Im sure he will make the drive from LA tonight as fast as he can!


----------



## Anxious5

Keeping Fxd for you Mrs mommy.Good luck


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fluterby...Anything happening today? DId you test again yet?
What about you Reeds..any symptoms? Im excited to start again.. I hate the TWW, but at the same time I cant wait to get there.


----------



## fluterby429

I haven't tested yet. I'm going to wait for FMU. I'm really nervous.

My girls are still sore and I noticed there are big blue veins running through them to my nipples. Is this a symptom? Also my nips and areola area look different to me some how. Maybe I'm crazy but they do. I usually have inverted nips and now the are out and get hard pretty easily.

I can't wait for tomorrow to get here so I know one way or the other and quit worring lol


----------



## Anxious5

You are a strong woman to wait ..I wouldnt be able to ..probably would of already taken many tests....lol Good luck and cant wait till morn to see how it goes for you


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fluterby, I cant believe you're gonna make us wait until tomorrow! LOL..Im sending prayers of a BFP!

I have a stupid question...when I had my last daughter, I thought I was 9 1/2 weeks pg when I went in, counting from my last period. When I had my first scan, I was about 2 weeks farther along..would that have meant I O'd earlier in that pg? Im just wondering because I do have a son that was concieved from a cd9 ovulation. ( doctor did blood work) Is there a reason why some O early and some late?


----------



## hopmpraymwish

wow fluterby I start at 4 or 5 dpo.... strong women.. Lots of baby dust to u.....


----------



## hopmpraymwish

ok so I started spotting on 3-15 for a week and then full af came on the 25th for another week, I started clomid on the 3rd day of spotting thinking that was my cycle... if I go off full af then I should have o'd thursday the 8th.... or should i go off clomid which would have put it around the 2nd...i started my prometrium yestarday just in case. I guess I really just want af so I can maybe try a good month of all theses drugs. Th side affects suck if theres no good out come. I hate this.. It was so much easier when I was 20, lol


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy actually I'm scared to death to POAS for the first time ever since I'm a total adict. I think I might be really sad if there is no bfp. 

I now have giant blue veins running all over my bb's and into my areola area. I feel pg but those dang IC's giving me BFN are messing with me bad. I do feel a bit better after reading multiple posts where they gave BFN when infact they were PG.

I'm sorry hopempray I don't know anything about clomid


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> Mrs. Mommy actually I'm scared to death to POAS for the first time ever since I'm a total adict. I think I might be really sad if there is no bfp.
> 
> I now have giant blue veins running all over my bb's and into my areola area. I feel pg but those dang IC's giving me BFN are messing with me bad. I do feel a bit better after reading multiple posts where they gave BFN when infact they were PG.
> 
> I'm sorry hopempray I don't know anything about clomid

I was pretty sad too. Its hard since there is no way to know if the reversal worked than to get PG and find out. Keep hoping, and if it doesnt turn out this month, you get to start trying again in a few days. God has a baby picked out for us, each of us, because He knows how much we want them..and He has a special moment for us to meet, that only He knows about. I have to keep telling myself that or I wont make it. He brought us this far, He will bring it to pass. 

I think Im feeling Ovulation pains? I feel it on both sides of my lower abdomen..almost right behind either end of my c-section scar? Is that where it would be coming from? If so, the soy is doing something for sure!


----------



## jaimad

Just checking in with you ladies!!

Wow Fluterby you are a strong woman to wait! I absolutely hate IC tests. I bought a batch of 25 the month before I got my bfp & being the POAS addict that I am I went through everyone of them in that 2WW. Aweful I know but I couldnt help it. I would start at about 6 or 7dpo & continue until AF came. They are horrific for evaps i believe. I had what I thought was a bfp a few times on them. I just stuck to frer after that. GL to you tomorrow!

AFM~I will be 7 weeks on Wednesday. I think I need to fix my ticker! We have had 2 early scans already. One was to make sure little beanie wasnt in the tubes & the other one was on Friday because I woke in the middle of the night to some bleeding. We got to see the heartbeat on Friday & everything looks good! The bleeding I think was from dtd on Thursday but dr wanted to make sure everything was good. I dont go back now until the 27th & I will have another scan then or atleast I have one set up for then but that was before our scare. I have all the pregnancy symptoms I never had with the other 3. Sickness(all day), bloating, constipation, so so exhausted, sore bb's. I did find out I have a problem with my thyroid so on meds for that as well. I think thats about it for now. I wish you ladies lots of luck this month!!! I will check in again real soon!


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy you are so right. I pray for each and every TR sister and believe me I know a lot of them!!! God has a plan for each of us.

Jaimad I'm so excited for you! I bled around 7/8 weeks with both of my boys. It wasn't much but enough to scare you. I was actually told about 30% or all woman bleed early in pg. I'm glad all is well with your little bean


----------



## Anxious5

Flutterby...Will pray for you 2nite...Lots of babydust you way!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Jaimad, you're such an emcouragement to all of us! I cant wait till its time to see pics of your newest edition! Its also really great that you have proactive doctors who are willilng to do u/s. There are some docs who dont do that stuff and make you wait it out. Glad to hear both of you are well! Grow strong beanie, grow strong!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

hopmpraymwish said:


> wow fluterby I start at 4 or 5 dpo.... strong women.. Lots of baby dust to u.....

Omgosh...I do the same stupid stuff! lol! I know there is no way a hpt will pick anything up..but I do it anyway. I just got some opk's, and Im hoping that will fufill my need to pee on something everyday and check cm and cp. How do opks sometimes work as hpts?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies I had a horrible time getting on the site tonight!! 

Jaimad so glad to hear from you and that all is well!!:))
Mel, I seen where you said O comes about 5 days after your last soy pill and that was dead on for me!! I took my last soy on on April 1 and by my opks I did O on April 6. So Mrs.Mommy I hope you O early as well. The baby asprin I belive help with the blood flow to uterous. 

OH Fluter you killing me!! LOL TEST TEST TEST!! LOL Good luck tomorrow dear. I am praying its your BFP!!

Asfm I am feeling every pregnancy symptom there is. LOL and I know I have to be crazy since I am only 6dpo that is not even time to implant...but geez I am exhausted, naseau, heartburn started today and eating and drinking like crazy!! I also have the blue veins which I always have but now I can see them in my nipples which I don't usually have. SO I am not sure if these are those pills or if I will really get my BFP this month.

Well just got some great news!! NOT!! My Tj 's cousin Doug just found out he is going to be a daddy from a one night drunken stand! HOW DOES THAT WORK!! UGH:(


----------



## Anxious5

Flutterby is killing mr to ...I want to take a test for her, Lol
reedsgirl sometimes I think we want it so bad we make ourselves have symptoms, But will keep Fxd for you
AFSM...decided to stop the meds cuz they are killing me, had a major headache today and cant take anotherone


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Im feeling left out of the boob circle! LOL! 

Can you gals help explain opks a bit? I understand that the line has to be darker or as dark as the control to be positive. When would no line show at all, and when would a faint line show. I just did my first one, last day of period and have a light line. After you ovulate does it not show a second line at all? Just curious if the variations in negatives meant anything other than negative. hope you dont mind my asking for help through this all.
Also, I have been agonizing over my soy bottle. It says that it delivers 30mg. A serving size is 2 pills. So, is each pill 30mg, or is 2 pills 30mg? I have stared at that bottle for 3 days trying to figure it out!

Reeds 6 dpo? That means you can start testing in a few days! More excitement! Unless youre waiting until your late? Even so, Im just so excited to see the TR bfps come rolling in!
Fluterby, what time do you get up? Im getting the kiddos breakfast, making my coffee and heading to my computer to see how your test went! Dont leave us hanging! Go girl! Go sticky Beans!


----------



## fluterby429

Well ladies I tested at 4:30 am and got a BFN!!!:cry:

I didn't cry but I'm a little worried. My bb's hurt sooo bad. I never get so bb's. Did a little bd'ng last night and I thought maybe just maybe AF would come then but nope. 

If AF don't so by Monday I'm gonna make a dr. appointment to see about getting things going. I want to go back on the hCG diet but you have to start it after your period so you don't mess anything up. I can't start it if I don't have it ya know.


----------



## Anxious5

Hopefully its still to early to show a BFP.. still keeping Fxd for ya flutterby!!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies

Sorry it was a BFN Fluterby :(

Ever since I had my reversal i've become much more aware of my body, that includes all the symptoms that we get during the 2ww that we never paid attention to before. I've now come to realise that many of these symptoms are AF symptoms and (obviously) not pregnancy symptoms. I know it's hard, and i really don't mean to sound patronising, but some times we all start seeing/feeling things that aren't there. I know from the last five months that symptom spotting is a terrible terrible thing, and the one month i did fall pregnant (chemical) i bearly had any symptoms at all.

We will all get there, i know we will! It's just hard for us because we all know we're capable of becoming pregnant, we've all done it before several times over! I was so convinced i'd be one of the lucky ones and fall pregnant within the first month or so, but here I am still trying! 

I really really hope that every one of us reversal ladies get our BFPs very soon, but without sounding hard (or patronising again) some of us are going to have to be a lot more patient than others.

Jaimad has done it, we will too!!

Good luck to everyone xxxxx


----------



## fluterby429

@Mrs. Mommy, on your OPK's it is possible to always get a faint line just because LH is always present in your body at some small level. Some people still get them and some don't. I'm one that always gets them. I wouldn't really start POAS'n on the OPK's until a few more days after you cycle. Google when you should start POAS based on your cycle length. Since mine is NORMALLY a 28 days cycle it is recommended that I start testing on CD12 but to be sure I will start on CD10 or 11. I usually O around CD15-17. I hope this helps a little

I've been well aware that I was symptom spotting. I've been trying to stay pretty level headed about it because I did not think ever that I would be one to get it first go round. The ONLY reasons I even thought a BFP was possible is because of my sore bb's and obviously the missed period for 3/4 days now.


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry fluterby that post wasn't solely directed at you, no offence intended


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fluterby...Im sorry you got bfn!


----------



## fluterby429

Oh cheekybint I didn't take it that way I was just aknowledging that you are right about symptom spotting. I know how it can suck you in. I'm sorry you took my post that way. 

LOL I'm just grouchy today. With the sore bb's no BFP and I just got my dh home yesterday only to drop him off for the field for the week...sorry girls


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter so sorry about the bfn. Hang in there girl. Fx for a good turn out for you

Mel, I agree exactly the 2ww was much easier for me last month but I also knew there was no chance at all I would be preggo. THis month is very confusing for me and been symptom spotting like crazy and going crazy!! Woke up this morning with af symptoms but trying not to count my self out and working on finding some PMA!! 

Mrs. Mommy, I use my opks from cd9 just because by my cycle I should O and use to O about cd 16 but it has changed and it has been about cd 11/12 so basically everyone is different. I also try to make sure I test about the same time everyday and try not to drink too much and hold my wee for 3-4 hours prior to testing and I never test before noon. LOL I am crazy annual huh?? I have noticed for me on my opks the gradually start getting a line...it will be complete white the slowly get darker than the control line and then fade back out. Hope that helps you!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

Ok ladies I need some conferting words. My Dh has recently started OOOhing and AWWWing at all the babies and even the baby things we see at the stores, He keeps telling me how much he wants to have a baby and just a few months ago it wasnt a big thing for him but now I think he is the one becoming a little obsessed with it. This is only our first mnth to TTC and I am actually kinda scared I dont want to dissapoint him


----------



## Anxious5

Need some advice I am on CD 10 and am starting to get sharp stabbing pains on my left side ...What could this be?


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious first with the sharp stabbing pains you could be an early O'er. Did you OPK?

Second with the dh...girl I don't know what to tell you on that. I had to disappoint my dh this morning with the BFN when he was just soooo sure I was PG. He can't seem to get it through his head that it isn't the same as it was before.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Anxious :)

It good that your OH is so keen on you both having another baby, it might not happen straight away but it WILL happen. 

The stabbing pain sounds like ovulation pains, get BDing!!


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx ladies I dont know what I would do without this website....Well I guess I should just try to take it one day at a time
Flutterby..Doc said it would take at the least 6mnths but DH is so sure its gonna happen quick...well all we can do is pray and support one another


----------



## cheekybint

Yes my doctor said the same Anxious, most TRers fall within the first 6 months. Well i'm on my 5th cycle so cutting it fine now!! Having a HSG at the beginning of the next cycle, hopefully i'll get a BFP instead lol


----------



## Anxious5

Good luck to you cheeky will throw lots of babydust your way and Fxd!!!


----------



## fluterby429

good luck at your hsg cheeky. Lots of gals get pg with in the first month after the hsg...it kinda cleanses your tubes out they say. baby dust!!


----------



## Anxious5

Can anyone help me with trying to put the little smiley faces on my comments?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Is this a good progression? One I did right away at 6pm last night ( had to try them out) the second at about 11pm..and the 3rd was from 2pm today. I plan on testing at 2pm daily. Are they supposed to get progressively darker?
 



Attached Files:







0413001424.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious5 said:


> Can anyone help me with trying to put the little smiley faces on my comments?


When you post your reply, on the rigt side you should see the smilies. Just click on the one you like. If youre not sure it worked, preview your post first:flower:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! Im glad I found this thread and thank you for starting it.

A little about myself- I had my TL in Aug 2005 and my reversal Oct 09. Unforutnately, my doc was only able to fix one tube. Last month was our first month trying. Up until last week I would have thought I was prego. My boobs were swollen and sore, constant nausea and headaches. My AF was a day early last wk and as of that morning I had nothing, but BPN. It did only last three days which is two days shorter but otherwise normal. I am still having headaches and now they won't even go away. Its constant. I have also been having sharp pains in the center of my belly. My boobs are no longer swollen, but my nipples are still sore. I took another test on Friday because I saw something on the internet about some ladies still bleeding in the early months of pregnancy. When I was pregnant with my daughter I had what I thought was my period for the first couple of months, but I dont remember any other early symptoms. Anyway, that test failed. It didn't say positive or negative. Im tired of wasting money, but I can't think of any other reason for my symptoms and really want to buy another test tonight. :wacko:


----------



## Anxious5

I have just started on this thread recently and it is all new to me but I wish you the best of luck Doingit4us
When I first started the smileys were there but now they are not...ugh


----------



## Anxious5

:wacko: Think i got it...lol
Had to mark the go advanced box:blush:
Thnx


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I'm glad you figured out the smilies...I wanna know how others have the blinking bfp and little baby dust fairy. I'll have to toy around and figure it out.

Doingit4us...I just had my TR on 3/6 and this was my first cycle to TTC. I got my first period right on time it was lighter and shorter but an otherwise normal period. (I was thankful cause my TL periods were terrible) I was due for AF on Sat. and as of today it is no show with a BFN and I still have symptoms and sore girls. I'm at a loss as what to tell ya hun. I just think our horomones are just outta whack from the TR.

I'm calling the fertility clinic here on post tomorrow to see about getting an appointment just to have things checked out and some provera just incase AF doesn't start on her own.


----------



## Anxious5

Good luck Flutterby ...I can only imagine how you are feeling:dust::dust:
Heres lots of babydust going your way


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Doingitforus! 

Mrs.Mommy them there are some pretty opk lines you got there. That is how mine looks and I date them so I can keep track of the order the go in. And it looks like you are getting close to a positive. I like to test twice a day to make sure I catch it.

Boy girls you really got me down with all the talk of falling pregnant in the first six month.:( Here I am at the year mark and still not preggo. I sure hope it happens soon for me. I am not sure how much longer I can keep this up. :(

Well as you can tell I have lost my PMA and feeling pretty low tonight with horrible heartburn. But whats new I get that every month. Oh well...I will be fine and WE ALL WILL GET BFPs


----------



## cheekybint

Doingit4us said:


> Hi ladies! Im glad I found this thread and thank you for starting it.
> 
> A little about myself- I had my TL in Aug 2005 and my reversal Oct 09. Unforutnately, my doc was only able to fix one tube. Last month was our first month trying. Up until last week I would have thought I was prego. My boobs were swollen and sore, constant nausea and headaches. My AF was a day early last wk and as of that morning I had nothing, but BPN. It did only last three days which is two days shorter but otherwise normal. I am still having headaches and now they won't even go away. Its constant. I have also been having sharp pains in the center of my belly. My boobs are no longer swollen, but my nipples are still sore. I took another test on Friday because I saw something on the internet about some ladies still bleeding in the early months of pregnancy. When I was pregnant with my daughter I had what I thought was my period for the first couple of months, but I dont remember any other early symptoms. Anyway, that test failed. It didn't say positive or negative. Im tired of wasting money, but I can't think of any other reason for my symptoms and really want to buy another test tonight. :wacko:

Hi Doingit4us welcome to the TR thread :)

Sorry you're having a rough time at the moment i hope you find out what's happening soon, hopefully a BFP!

Well I'm Mel, and I had my TR in November 09, currently on Cycle 5 of TTC, now in the 2ww and obviously hoping for a lovely BFP by the end of next week!


----------



## cheekybint

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Boy girls you really got me down with all the talk of falling pregnant in the first six month.:( Here I am at the year mark and still not preggo. I sure hope it happens soon for me. I am not sure how much longer I can keep this up. :(
> 
> Well as you can tell I have lost my PMA and feeling pretty low tonight with horrible heartburn. But whats new I get that every month. Oh well...I will be fine and WE ALL WILL GET BFPs

Aww ReedsG go find that PMA!! 

We know you're capable of falling pregnant, you did it before TL and you have since TR, I know that's not completely comforting because they were chemicals (so sorry :( ) but you will get that sticky one, and it's going to be this month!! As for the heartburn, that's a good symptom to be having! Do you not recall suffering with it when pregnant before? I had it constantly!!

Talking of symptoms, i've had the first one i'm paying attention today, a nose bleed this morning! Odd one i know, but i never have them, and had them in January when I had my chemical, so fingers crossed :D


----------



## Anxious5

Reedsgirl....everything will be ok I know this is hard for all of us and reading all the threads it is acyually harder than I thought it would be:nope:
but we have to keep our heads up and think positive:winkwink:. Atleast we have eachother to help in the tough times:thumbup:Goodluck and stay positive!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

I had my first child at 16. I got married at 18 and had my next child at 19. My last child (my son) came at age 20. My husband got a vasectomy. My husband had a new found freedom and he decided to use it and we separated 2 years after the vasectomy. I decided in 1999 that I would get my tubes tied because I thought I was done and BCP just didn't work for me. (I had 2 of my children on BCP) Then in Feb. 2000 I met the best man in the world and we married in April 2001. He is 5 years younger than me and he jumped in with my 3 children as if he was there from day one! He has been the BEST DAD in the world to them. We had discussed having a child but we kinda flip flopped with it for a few years and then we decided in 2005 we wanted to do it. So we started saving for it (as insurance doesn't pay for it and it was $5800) I had my TR on April 12, 2007. I had it done at Chapel Hill TR and my tube length is 2.5 and 3.0. 
We started TTC immediately. However my life was turned upside down faster than I could blink! My son had a potentially fatal accident on his ATV and was med flighted to a major hospital here. He was in ICU for 5 days. He has a ruptured spleen, lacerated liver, broken rib, and a broken leg. I was dealing with him and finally in July he was all better and back to normal! Thank GOD! So as soon as we get him well, in August my father had a massive heart attack and died at his home. It was completely unexpected. So I dealt with that for quite a while. Very depressed for a few months and still deal with it every day, but it has got better over time. We had 2 more deaths in my family within 90 days of my dad. So we had a LOT of stress in our family for 6 months! So as soon as the stress let up.... wouldn't you know..... I got my first on Feb 15th!!!!!!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!! How exciting!
Well not really...... No sooner was I getting used to the feeling of being pregnant, I get the huge blow!!!!!!!!!!! On March 3rd, I went in for my scan and as I was laying on the table the technician says to me " I don't see a gestational sac" I lost it! I knew something was wrong for a while since I started spotting about 1 week prior to the scan, but I was praying it was implantation. I was wrong. I lost my baby on March 6th. We have had 3 miscarriages since then. One on July 5th 2008 at 5 wks 4 days and then October 21 2008 and I am unsure of how far I was at that time due to it being a strange cycle and the most recent was February 16 2010 at 9 wks.
We have had the HSG and got the all clear, numerous blood tests and semen analysis and all perfect. We have done 4 months of Clomid and 4 months of Femara. The last pregnancy I was taking 5 mg of Femara. All the doctors are saying that we are perfect and I have the egg reserve of a 20 something but it is the egg quality that is hurting us. So it basically is a hit or miss right now. We have the eggs, it's just a matter of getting the right one. 
So right now we are back on the TTC wagon again and this is our 36 month of trying to conceive a healthy baby. I hope everyone else s journey is much shorter than ours. Good luck! :hugs:
Oh and BTW we are expecting our first grandchild on Aug. 8th and it's a boy!


----------



## Anxious5

jonnanne3..Welcome:hi: !!! Sorry to hear about all the sadness that you have been through:nope:, but it looks like things are getting better...Congrats on the grandbaby:happydance:..Heres alittle bout myself...I am 30 and have 4 wonderful children from a previous marriage,I had my tubes tied after my last son who is now 4 and ahalf, I remarried :wedding:the most wonderful man who is a bit younger than me(24) with no kids of his own we decided to do the TR. We had it done on March 16th 2010 (btw, he is a great dad to my other kids) The doctor just recently gave us the ok to start TTCing!!!! I am excited and scared at the same time...Goodluck to you and lots of babydust your way:dust:


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks Anxious5! I know how exciting and nerve racking it can be! Good luck and I hope your journey is a short one! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Jonnanne! Wow what a journey you have been on! I'm always amazed by woman that have been on this crazy TTC roller coaster for long periods of time. I commend you really cause this is my first month and boy I'm already like this is for the birds. lol

AFM...I called to get an appointment with the nurse prac. at the fertility clinic here on post. They always have this young guy who answers the phones there make the appointments. I'm sorry but it should be a woman when you are calling a womans clinic lol. He said he would just make me an appointment but one wasn't open until next Friday. I explained to him the urgency of the situation cause of the TR and he said I needed to call the reg. nurses line and do a same day appointment. I just hung up and called my reg. doc. appointment line. I have an appt. tomorrow at 8:30am. I'm just gonna ask for my blood to be taken and hopefully some meds to get me started again. 

I STILL have sore bb's and my nipples are extra sensitive almost hurting.


----------



## Anxious5

Goodluck Flutterby I wish you the best and keep us updated


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Welcome jonnanne3! 

Fluterby...I hope you get some answers at your doctors. Why in the world do they have a man answering the phone at a fertility clinic? Thats kinda funny!


----------



## Anxious5

I have a ?:shrug:...ok I had stabbing pains yesterday and have been fairly dry down there...Today i woke up with creamy white discharge, We have been:sex: everyday but we didnt lastnite due to a headache on mypart and he worked late and was tired. So my ? is Is it the right time to be :sex:?


----------



## hopmpraymwish

reedsgirl, I know how you must feel. It was 1 year for me on Mrch 27.. and with losing 2 I know i can get preggo but I don't know how many more I can go through with such bad outcomes. Then when I am already to try and give it my all my AF really messed me up so I dont even no when or if I ovulated... now I pray fr AF so I can try again... I just hpe and pray and wish every nite and I know the out come will be worth it... Keep your head up and I am always here if you want to chat.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jonnanna so glad to see you!! I am glad all is ging well with the grandbaby. I am again so sorry for loss. So you and dh have deciced to continue with you journey?? I will keep you in my prayers that you get a healthy bean really soon.

Anxious5 get to BDn!

Fluter I really hope you get great news at the doc tomorrow.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Hopm my cycle is a mess this month too. MY ticker is off a little I actually Od earlier this month so I am not sure when I will be starting and I am dying to test. I try so hard to keep my PMA up but it gets hard. :(

Hey girls do you know if I use a opk as a hpt do I use fmu??


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I dont know how to answer that. before my TL, I was fertile Mrytle. Ive never really had to think about any of this before. I just get on it every other day from the time my period ends, until just before af. I usually am very intrested naturally around O time..and right before my period I turn off. Cracks my husband up every month. I go from not getting enough of him, to telling him not to even think about thinking about touching me! Poor guy! He has a pretty good sense of humor about it though:winkwink:


----------



## hopmpraymwish

reedsgirl do you have a yahoo messenger, would love to chat?


----------



## fluterby429

LOL Mrs. Mommy I'm the exact same way. He is used to it by now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I do have yahoo messenger. I will pm you my info so you can add me. I use it mainly from my phone cause we live in the middle of no where and can still only get dial up.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> LOL Mrs. Mommy I'm the exact same way. He is used to it by now

You have to have a sense of humor especially if you are TTC. The BDing can get to be more like "work" unless you keep it fun.
Should have heard what he said when I told him about egg whites...He thinks we are all nuts! lol


----------



## Anxious5

Well DH and I :sex: and just my luck my incision opened up again:dohh:really? after a mnth..Its only bout a half inch but I thought that was weird. Now Dh doesnt even want to try cuz he is scared to hurt me:shrug:...What to do?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh geez, it did? What kind of closure did you have? I had staples and about an inch section took FOREVER to close. It looked like they did a crappy staple job when they closed me up. 
Do you need to go in and get stitches?


----------



## cheekybint

Hi jonnanne3 and welcome to the TR thread :) 

So sorry to hear all the heartache you've suffered but it certainly sounds like things are looking up! Congratulations on becoming a grandmummy :D 

I'm Mel and had my TR last November, if you want to know more there's a link in my signature for my Journal, be warned it's NOT an interesting read lol

fluterby429 - Good luck with the appointment, hopefully you can get some answers, preferably one that begins with a BFP!

Anxious5 - Your stabbing pains sound like ovulation pains, have you had any EWCM yet?

Also my scar popped open again after about a month, only in one place about a centimetre in length. I was told to just keep it clean and let it reseal, however on Christmas Morning i woke to my insides on the outside!! Ended up spending the morning at A&E begging them to hurry up so my Turkey didn't burn!! Might be worth getting a stitch or 2 put in just to be on the safe side. 

Doggy style for you tonight then!! :D

reedsgirl1138 - How many DPO are you now? I've lost track! I'm not sure on the FMU for the OPK (as a HPT) but I'd imagine the same rules apply as any other HPT. Good luck!! xx (How many abbreivations can you get in one paragraph!! lol)

Wow it seems to have taken ages to catch up on all the new posts, there's really a good gathering of us TR ladies now!

I'm now 5DPO and trying to remain level headed until next week when the true obsessing will begin lol


----------



## jonnanne3

Wow! I can't believe an incision opened up after a month! With me, I was able to take the strips off after 10 days and I had 2 stitches and I was completely healed. I wonder what they used? I am sorry that happened. I would call your doctor and get that taken care of very soon! :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

I suppose it depends on the type of surgery. 

For me it was open surgery the full length of my original c section scar as they removed the scar tissue to start from fresh. I had desolvable stitches which seemed to take forever to disolve!

What did everyone else have?


----------



## josey123

:bfp::bfp:Hiya Ladies,

Sorry not been round much what with a family crisis last week and on earlies at wrk don't know whether im coming or going...lol though i have been following you all if u know what i mean...lol

Anyway Welcome to the thread Jonnann3 u sure sound like you had a rough time lately and i hope everything is settling down ok and congrats on being a grandma/nana:happydance::

Fluterby.. good luck and the docs tomorrow keep us updated x

Cheekybint..like yourself have lost my days aswell as temping with everything going on at the moment x all i know is due AF on the 23rd is that same day as urs?

Reedsgirl...Hope you ok hun x

I know my scar opened up 2 weeks after operation in aug 2009 and then caught a slight infection which was cleared up with antibiotics best to get it checked out hun and take it easy 

Well.......my sister in law had her baby last night by c section already has a boy and she had a girl Naomi i cried when i was upset as all i could think off was i wish it was me i know that sounds really jealous and selfish but after all i am human hubby was there for me and said my day will come and i truly believe that one day we all going to have our:bfp: im just so glad im not the only one and we can all chat through our ups and downs and be a great support to every each one of us.

Im not sure whether ive caught eggy this month as the day of me family crisis was the most fertile day and we did'nt:sex: could there still be a chance???

Feeling very tired at moment but think thats down to be starting wrk at 5.30 in morn hence why all temps are all to pot...

Tmi creamy cm at mo and lower cramps so could be AF who knows what goes on inside our bodies.

If i have missed anyone out Hi and hope ur all well

Lets keep this thread going ladies x


----------



## josey123

Sorry ladies typing error at the beginning of my post there told u i was tired....lol


----------



## cheekybint

I got all excited when i saw the :bfp: !!

Hey josey, great to see you! Sounds like you've been having a bit of a hectic time lately! I haven't lost track of my days, it was ReedsG i'd lost track of lol As if i'd loose track with my obsessive nature lol I'm due AF on 24th so day after you. Only another week and a bit to go :D

Fingers crossed you managed to catch that eggy josey, as long as you BDed around your O time you've got as much chance as the rest of us :D


----------



## josey123

Cheekybint...so sorry be working so hard this week im sure by tomorrow i will forget my own name.....lol

Yes we BD around ovulation so lets keeps fingers crossed for all of us just wish next fri would hurry up god we must half our time wishing our lives away...lol

Jo x


----------



## Anxious5

I only had 2 stitches one on each side of the incision, then when i went to get them taken out he clipped each side and pulled a long stitch out from the inside...never seen that before:shrug:. My mom is a nurse and she said that some times they do it like that...they stitched me from the inside as well. My incision closed up fine ( or so I thought:wacko:), Noticed it getting a little pinker a couple of days ago and went to the Doc and told him that I felt like it was opening from the inside and he told me that everything was ok :awww:..So yesterday I was:hangwashing: ( and here some of it has to be done by hand) and it started to ooze a little , I just cleaned it up and went on about my busines. Then we:sex: and thats when it opened up..just gonna keep it clean and doctored


----------



## cheekybint

Hope it heals back up soon Anxious! Then you can get back to business as usual lol


----------



## Anxious5

Yes me 2 cuz now my Dh doesnt wanna try..He is afraid of hurting me


----------



## cheekybint

Maybe you could try a position that doesn't involve him being on top!

Hope you still get a shot at it this month Anxious5


----------



## Anxious5

I am good at getting my way :finger: ...theres still hope:happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Wow I got all excited at Josey's post too LOL...Hopefully it will be true here really soon

Anxious ouch about your incision. Mine was cut on my c-section line as well but not nearly as long I'd say about 2 or 3 inches is all. They used the disolveable stitches. I had one side that took longer to heal than the other though.

Ok my appointment went horrible. I am not pg. He will not give me anything to start my cycle until I've missed it for 3months. WTH!!! He then tried to draw me pictures of woman anatomy and explain ovulation and LH spikes. DUH dude I know this! He said giving me provera would not cause ovulation. So I don't know what to do from here


----------



## Anxious5

My incision is bout 4-5 inches long and it looked healed till a few days ago:shrug:.......The opening is very small so just gonna give it some TLC..I go back to the Doc 2morrow..Sorry to hera bout your appt going so badly for you:nope:, I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry the appointment didn't go as planned fluterby :(

Forgive me for the questions, but it's easier than trying to find it in all these posts!

When was your last period?
How long are your cycles?
When did you ovulate?

I'm just doing a quick sweep of a few websites to see if i can find any natural ways to induce AF


----------



## cheekybint

Herbal teas - https://www.sisterzeus.com/delayedmen.htm

Parlsey

Celery Juice

Vitamin C

Ground Ginger

I'll let you know if I come across anything else, might be worth trying one of them!


----------



## fluterby429

thank you so much for looking into that for me. I'm gonna check some of it out now.

Last AF - 3/14
28 day cycle
Ovulation CD 15


----------



## cheekybint

Hmm it is very late then, even if you had a long LP you'd have expected it by now.

I wonder if your operation has thrown it out of wack a bit. I know when i had my laparoscopy prior to my TR my AF was 2 weeks late. AF had been due at the time of my lap but didn't come on, presumably because of the stress, mentally and physically.

Hopefully once you've managed to get AF here your next cycle will be back to normal


----------



## fluterby429

I'm not positive that I O'd on CD15 this cycle though. I never got a + OPK this cycle but the past cycles have been on CD15. 

I think I'm gonna go pick up some parsley and maybe some Vitex


----------



## cheekybint

Fingers crossed one of them work for you!

Sorry you're stuck in limbo :(


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fluterby...Im so sorry your appointment didnt go well. 3 months? Im sure that there are some great natural methods to go about helping things out. And Mel is so awesome for getting the research started for you.
I took Vitex while trying to have my last baby...had no side effects at all. 
Hopefully you will find something that can get you on track again.


----------



## fluterby429

thanks girls. I made the tea. Drank a little. It's not terrible but it's not good by any means lol. I'll have another cup or two tonight. We shall see what happens.

Mel thanks so much for looking that up for me!


----------



## Anxious5

Goodluck Flutterby...hope everythiong worksout for you


----------



## Doingit4us

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome! I wish you guys all the best.

It took my incision forever to completely close and it's still not completely healed. I thought my docs did something wrong. According to them it was supposed to be closed after a week.


----------



## Anxious5

Doingit4us...Whjenwas your surgery?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow girls I had some catching up to do. LOL

Josey got me exctied too with the BFP flashing. LOL BUt maybe that is a sign we all our going to get ours!!

Mel hows it going girl??

Fluter so sorry your not pg hope you get some answers soon and yes Mes is the best at finding good dtuff for us!!:) 

Sorry girls I am tired and can't remember what all I was going to write. I will catchup again tomorrow and respond. Have a blessed night


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Blech! I hate OPKs! These things are for the birds. I keep getting close to positive lines...but not quite. I guess I have a lot of hormones in my system?


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies :)

How's it all going?

Fluterby sorry the tea tastes bad! hopefully it'll be worth it :)

I'm now 6DPO and not much to report really! Had some cramps in my legs this morning but i'd imagine that's caused by something other than being pregnant. Will just have to wait and see!! My ICs haven't arrived yet so at least i'm delaying my POAS addiction a little longer lol

Only another 6 days to go of my usual LP so not long left!


----------



## fluterby429

Morning (well morning for me hehe) ladies

I drank several small cups of the tea last night. Woke up feeling crampy but nothing there. I'm gonna make some more today.:coffee: I put some sugar in it so it's a little better tasting.

Mel good luck girl!


----------



## Anxious5

Hello:hi: Ladies...Just got back from the doc, he gave me my homeopathic meds and said this go around they are to help with menstruation, ovulation and my ovaries..Woo hoo 12 sublingual tabs in the morn and another 12 in the evening:wacko:...Hope this helps me :bfp: quicker...Oh and Dh didnt stand a chance lastnite:finger:....We ended up :sex: afterall


----------



## fluterby429

Sounds like you've got it girl! fx for a bfp soon


----------



## Anxious5

:happydance:Thnx...I have mine crossed also!!!! :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening my tr ladies...well I was bad and tested this morning and of course BFN. BUt I was expecting it. Oh well its still kinda early...

Hope everyone is well this evening


----------



## Anxious5

I can only imagine how many HPT´s I will go through in my 2WW.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I only bought a 2 pack and so now Iam just going to wait. I will not test now until the 20th. I have my FS appt that day and kinda want to have a clue.:)

I do have a odd symptom that I just googled..my right eye keeps twitching nonstop. LOL. It does seem to be a early pregnancy symptom for some people and I do remember my eye twitching alot. SO FX pma pma


----------



## xnmd1

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Welcome MNMom3..welcome and so sorry for your loss. I also had my reversal at Chapel Hill by Dr. Berger. They were wonderful!! I believe Jaimad did as well.
> 
> I did call around and check some things on line about see a FS. I think I am also going to go off the metformin and just stick with the prenatal vitamins and get the HSG done and not worry about it for the rest of the month. Would really like to focus on some weight loss. God Bless Ladies

Reedsgirl how have you been.. I know I don't belong is this form but just wanted to let you know I got my BFP :)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Can someone help me? I have a ton of watery ewcm..( from the soy maybe?) but my opk is the lightest one Ive had yet? What gives? I would have thought the line would get darker? They have stayed consistantly close to positive. Im kind of bummed...kind of wish I wouldnt have gotten these dumb tests at all.

Reeds, Im pulling for you to get a huge BFP this month!
Anxcious, what kind of homeopathic meds did your doc give you?
Fluter, did AF start yet?
Hope everyone else is having a great night...just got back from t-ball and Im a bit burnt out, hoping to get the kiddos to bed early so Hubby and I can, well, um, you know:winkwink:


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy...still no AF :wacko:

as far as the opk's idk about the soy but I know last cycle the IC's I used I never got a full + but I'm pretty sure I felt O around my norm time. I used a different brand then I had in the past cycle. I'm sure all is well.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Still no af? Wonder whats up? When do you see your doctor again?


----------



## josey123

Hiya ladies,

Well im on 8dpo trying to hold off from testing went to friends last night and she said she would be suprised if i come on this month with the mood and the way i amm lets hope she right:happydance:

Symptons....temp still raised, sore (.)(.) s nausea on and off but nothing major cramps now and then and cm creamy......oh and Reedsgirl my right eye been twitching last few days could'nt believe it when you said!!!!

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## fluterby429

Josey I sure hope this is it for you fx !

Mrs. Mommy I don't go back to the Dr. anytime soon. He said he would not help me get my period back unless I've been missing it for at least 3mo. It's complicated to get a new doc. since it is the Army but I think I'm going to try on Monday.


----------



## josey123

Hi fluterby,

I hope you get things sorted hun thinking of you hun x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey isn't that eye thing crazy!! I read it can be from being tired as well but it is also a pregnancy syptom since exhaustion is also a sign of pregnancy!! LOL So its a win win sypmtom. :) I think I am 11/12dpo and well one of 2 things will happen in the next few days..AF will show or I will get a BFP. I am hoping for a BFP but have been trying not to obsess too much this month.

Fluter so sorry AF is mia and messing with you so much. Hope things straighten out for you soon.

Mrs.Mommy some woman never get a completely positive opk. I can't remember is this your first month trying them?


----------



## cheekybint

Anxious5 - If you're going to be a POAS addict like me then it'll be way too many lol I've orders some cheapies off the internet this month to try and save my bank account!

Mrs.Mommy - Do you test once a day with your OPKs? If so it's possible you've missed your surge without realising. If you save your OPKs, check which had the strongest line prior to them becoming faint again and i'd go with that as your surge day - I think O is usually within 24 hours of a positive, I don't use OPKs myself. 

It's possible you've ovulated early because of the Soya, what days did you take it? Ovulation tends to occur between 5 and 10 days after your last dose of Soya

fluterby429 - Sorry to hear AF has still not arrived, looks like those herbal teas didn't do the trick then :( Hope she turns up soon so you can crack on with your next cycle!!

josey123 - All sounding very promising, when you going to test??

After reading the last few posts I now want my eye to start twitching!!! If that's a pregnancy sign then it has to go down as the strangest one yet lol

reedsgirl1138 - I've still got my fingers crossed for you!!

In fact i've fingers crossed for everyone (surprised i can still type :D)

Lets get some BFPs this month ladies!!


----------



## Anxious5

Cheeky I am gonna try to hold off as long as I can cuz once I start its all over...Lol


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Cheeky..I test 2 times a day. I test in the morning and test after 2pm. usually around 2-3 pm. This mornings looked close to positive again, and I have a ridiculous amount of cm. (tmi) That looks like it is begininng to change to creamy? I have been exhausted for 3 days, have achy ovaries/tubes and kinda feel like I do when Im pg. Does this soy cause your progesterone to increase also? If I remember correctly, its progesterone that causes early pg symptoms? I really feel horrible. I'll post a pick of my opks so far and maybe some of you who are more experienced with them can help me.

So, who's next to start testing? Im looking for ward to some good news!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mrs.Mommy post them opks I will give you my opinion!:) I am not sure who is next in line to test...maybe me?? And Mel close by.


----------



## Anxious5

When exactly does the 2WW start?....The day you O? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Here they are...
 



Attached Files:







0417001931.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## josey123

Morn Ladies,

Look likes mostly of us are close to testing....my symptons at the moment

Nausea
Sore boobies
achey stomach
Tired
And now and then eye twitching....:yipee:

Oh and lots of cm

Not looking into it too much as been let down before but got to say symtons slightly different from other months...

Fx crossed for everyone

Hope you are all well........Just wish fri would hurry up.....im not sure when to test do you think it maybe too early on tues????

And having then symptons at 9dpo would it be possible to be pregnant????

When is everyone going to test?????

So hope we all get our:bfp:

Sorry Anxious i don't know much about opks but sure cheekybint will be the best to guide you

Reedsgirl...u must be the first to test when your date????
:dust: to all


----------



## armywifettc

Hi ladies I also had a TR. My story... On my second marriage with my true love and soul mate and we are wanting at least one together. I had my tubes tied after my 2nd daughter was born in July of 99 due to pressure from family cause I was married to a crappy man. I divorced and found my love in 06 and he has 2 boys ( with their mom) and we decided on having a reversal. After about a year of getting things together from timing and such ( hubbies army) I had the reversal Dec 16, 08. I had Hulka Clips but due to scar tissue the doc was only able to repair right tube with 5-6 left. We have been trying since Feb 09 with some time missed in between due to hubbies job. I had one chemical and nothing else. I finally broke down and got a CBEFM and am using this cycle ( no rise yet ). No meds or anything yet but have gone bonkers temping and OPK's. The next plan within next 6 monthes is IUI. I have had 2 HSG's all is clear and cycles are pretty regular so no worries there.


----------



## josey123

Welcome army wife i hope you fnd this thread as helpful as i have we a great bunch and nice to know we all in same boat.

I had my tr in aug 09 and onto our 6 month ttc and hopefully this is my month
Been getting lots of strange symptons quite early so fx 

Sounds like you had all the checks done and look very positive so case of waiting the dreaded word waiting!!!!

Wishing you lots of babydust to you:dust:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Welcome army wife!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Armywife!! Good luck with your cycle this month.

Josey is your af also due on friday? If I have my typical 13day lp then she is due tomorrow I believe..I am going to test on the 20th again as I have aFS appt that day and I would love to get to cancel it. LOL

Mrs.Mommy looks like your opks are catching some surges but I remember you saying you test in the morning when you do that do you use fmu? THe best thing I can recommend is to test about 2-3pm and then again about 8pm. That way all the lh is out f your system from our urine being concentrated frm sleep. I have googled this a million times and everything I read recommends not testing in the morning. 

Asfm...I am having a grumpy day and I am going to see my sister to get in a better mood. I feel like this is my normal mood swing before AF so I am sure she is on the way...but oh well if she comes this just wasn't my time and I will keep trying and praying


----------



## josey123

Yes AF due on fri 23rd might wait till tues to test not sure yet....

When you going to test?????? you have any symptons????


----------



## fluterby429

welcome Army Wife...I am also an Army wife! I just had my TR 3/6/ and this was my first cycle to start TTC. AF didn't show up so I got pretty excited only to get a BFN. My cycle is not back yet! It is so frustrating. I only have a few months before dh goes to Iraq and one of the months he will be a JRTC. My doctor will not give me meds to help get my period back!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Mrs.Mommy - Soya helps increase LH and LSH, which help with ovulation. I'm not aware of them increasing progesterone. However if you're taking a pre-natal supplement with B6 in it, then that could be doing it. B6 helps increase progesterone.

I'm 9dpo tomorrow (Monday) so i might test then, might not though lol

Are those OPKs in date order? As you seem to keep getting close to a positive, then it dropping off again, then back to almost a positive :S

Anxious5 - The first day after ovulation is 1dpo, the beginning of the 2ww. Have you ovulated now? (Sorry if you've already said yes/no to that previously, i can't remember!)

josey123 - All your symptoms are sounding really promising!! When are you going to test??

reedsgirl1138 - How are things going with you today? Hope you're holding on to that PMA, it's not over till AF turns up! Fingers crossed for you xxx

As for me, nothing exciting to report! As i've said i may test tomorrow, might not though lol Trying to stay as positive as possible and if i get a BFN i'll lose all hope for this cycle without being able to start the next one for another 5 days!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi armywifettc and welcome to the thread :)

I'm Mel, I had my reversal in November 2009, this is our 5th cycle TTC and still have my fingers crossed for this month!

Good to know the reversal worked, it's all the waiting though :( And I'm very sorry to hear about your chemical. 

Has your OH had tests done too?


----------



## cheekybint

fluterby429 said:


> welcome Army Wife...I am also an Army wife! I just had my TR 3/6/ and this was my first cycle to start TTC. AF didn't show up so I got pretty excited only to get a BFN. My cycle is not back yet! It is so frustrating. I only have a few months before dh goes to Iraq and one of the months he will be a JRTC. My doctor will not give me meds to help get my period back!!

Oh gosh fluterby I can't believe AF has still not shown up for you :( Have you actually tested again just in case?


----------



## Anxious5

:hi:Welcome Armywife...I had my Tr the 16th of March and this is also my first mnth to TTC
Cheeky..I dont do temps or OPKs but this morning I woke up with EWCM, Dh and I :sex: yesterday afternoon and will again tonight...So I am guessing tomorrow will be the first day of my 2WW:happydance:....Wow I am so nervous:wacko:...


----------



## cheekybint

Keep at the BDing Anxious5 your fertile period can be up to 5 days long!!

If this is your first day of EWCM then i'd keep checking for it for another few days yet. You may not have ovulated yet, the first day you find normal CM instead of EWCM i would count that as your first day past ovulation. 

Good luck :D


----------



## Anxious5

Thanks.. this is actually the 3rd day I noticed EWCM just today its much more then the past 2days...Wow I still have lots to learn:dohh: Lol...OK so lots of :sex: the next few days


----------



## cheekybint

Daft isn't it. We've all done it before yet it's like we're starting from scratch again lol

Until December i didn't even know anything about the 2ww or what the different CM or CP meant, or anything really! Just figured we'd have lots of sex and get pregnant - that's the easiest bit lol


----------



## Anxious5

It is harder than I remember...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious yes it is alot harder than we all remember LOL.

Mel, I must admit I have lost some of my PMA...woke up really grumpy today and that is usually a for sure sigh for me that the witch is on here way. But I have seen so many ladies on here with no symptoms at all get a BFP so I am still hoping I am in it. Friday just seems forever away.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

armywifettc said:


> Hi ladies I also had a TR. My story... On my second marriage with my true love and soul mate and we are wanting at least one together. I had my tubes tied after my 2nd daughter was born in July of 99 due to pressure from family cause I was married to a crappy man. I divorced and found my love in 06 and he has 2 boys ( with their mom) and we decided on having a reversal. After about a year of getting things together from timing and such ( hubbies army) I had the reversal Dec 16, 08. I had Hulka Clips but due to scar tissue the doc was only able to repair right tube with 5-6 left. We have been trying since Feb 09 with some time missed in between due to hubbies job. I had one chemical and nothing else. I finally broke down and got a CBEFM and am using this cycle ( no rise yet ). No meds or anything yet but have gone bonkers temping and OPK's. The next plan within next 6 monthes is IUI. I have had 2 HSG's all is clear and cycles are pretty regular so no worries there.

Welcome again Armywife...I am a national guard wifey but if you ask my hubby I am a Marine wife cause he was in the Marines before getting out and moving back home. He didn't have the military life out of his system yet so he joined the guard. :) Where did you purchase your CBEFM?? I am thinking that might be my night option. I had my tubal reversal in April 09 so I am now at the 1 year mark and I have had 2 chemicals. I also had a HSG done and tubes are open and look good. Tj(Hubby) has had a SA and all is fine with him so not sure at this point why we are not getting pregnant with a sticky little bean. :( I am horrible at doing my temps but do use opks and just recently started a 30 day leave from work and been doing my temps the past few days to try to prepare for the next cycle if I don't get a BFP this one. Well now that I have wrote a mini novel about myself welcome and you get a BFP soon!!:):baby:


----------



## fluterby429

They tested me on Thursday when I went to the Dr. I have not tested since then. I'm feel confident that I'm not. This is really annoying!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fluter even there test can be wrng unless it was a blood test. I have seen several woman on here that say they never get a positive hpt only a blood. If you still have test in the house what would be the harm?? I know its a emotional toll and it is awful to have no idea what is going on. I feel so bad for you


----------



## Anxious5

I dont know what it could be:shrug:, I have been having headaches, nausea and dizziness for over a week now and it is not gettin any better...Doc says it has nothing to do with my meds that it is a migraine but I am not so sure anymore...Ugh, What to do


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fluter...I cant believe you still dont have af yet. That must be making you crazy! 
Reedsgirl..I think all of our eyes are going to start twitching now that you mentioned that a few posts back. Im hoping the end of the week brings some good news for you!

Hope everyone else had a great weekend!


----------



## josey123

Morn Ladies...feel less hopeful today as have af pains which tells she she may make a appearance....

Hope all are ok

Jo x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Fluterby - It may be worth doing another test if you've one there, just to rule it out completely. I'm so sorry you're going through this so soon after your operation :(

Anxious - It does seem odd that you've started taking medication and now suffering. I hope you're feeling better soon

Hi Mrs.Mommy :hi: Hope you're well :)

Josey - Sorry you feel like you're now out :( It's not over till AF arrives so I hope the AF symptoms subside very soon!

ReedsG - Are you still being a grumpy bum? :D Hope you had a nice day with your sister!

I'm doing okay, ICs due to arrive today or tomorrow so the testing will commence then!! :D Fingers crossed!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel not as grumpy this morning but up sending the kiddos off to school the back to bed for me. LOL I am pretty sure AF is on her way I am super gassy and the is my number 1 sign for her!! LOL


----------



## Anxious5

Josey...Dont give up yet:thumbup:Still have a chance just have to be positive

Flutterby... I am really sorry that you are having such a hard time :cry:maybe you outta test oncemore, Ive read on here that some ladies didnt get there bfp till bout 6 weeks along...Fxd for you

Cheeky..OOOHHH gonna be lots of testing going on at your house:happydance:,,Good luck!!!

Reedsgirl...:af: Keeping Fxd that :witch: doesnt show up!!!

Mrs.Mommy..... Fxd for that Bfp this weekend!!!

Afm...creamywhite discharge this morn..no :sex: lastnite but we did the nite before, still feeling :sick: and to top it off this morn I woke up :sad2:..not really sure why didnt even want Dh to go to work 2day, but of course he went:nope:...I am a very sentimental person but usually only when :witch: is here, and I havent been that way in about 3 or 4 months ...I guess it all the meds I am taking:shrug:...LOts of :dust: to all!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks girls. Still no AF. I don't know what to think. I don't have anymore tests here, but I might go out and get a dollar store cheapie. I continue to have light cramps on and off. Nothing strong just barely there. It makes me hopefull but then nothing shows.

For you ladies in the 2WW. I'm keeping my fx for each of you!


----------



## josey123

Hiya ladies,

Fluterby ...am thinking of you hun hope its a bfp for you x let us know when you test.

Well i have a question im 9dpo today and tmi...noticed slight browny discharge today not had anymore just wondering whether is it too late for implantation if it is that still continuing cramping and nausea...just wondering whether anyone can shed any light on this....af due on fri

Thanks Jo x im going to test tomorrow x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey sounds like IB to me!! FX for you.

Fluter I would get another test. Are you having any unusual stress?? Anything new other that AF being horrible to you??

Anxious I know what you mean about being moody..I have cried alot lately and I am not a crier...I just feel really overwhelmed lately and everything makes me upset. Maybe it is the pills??


----------



## Anxious5

Dh says if my head is still botherin me 2day when he gets home he is gonna take me for a second opinion..Its not a constant headache its off and on and with nausea and occasional dizziness..Go figure :shrug:? I have always been a crybaby just not here lately....Good luck ladies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious Something is going on with you are you still taking pills? And if so what you taking?


----------



## Anxious5

I am taking a med called Pancreatin, that is for the inflamation I had in my intestines after the surgery

Nuro-B...which is for headaches

.................................Homeopathic meds.............................................

Graphite Tabs..Which is for menstruation pain ( first cramps after surgery were horrible)

Carbo Vegs Tabs,Ranunculus Tabs and Athropa

Doc said that they were to help with menstruation, ovulation and to help the ovaries They are hard to google because they are used for a million different thing....


----------



## cheekybint

Wow that's one hell of a cocktail Anxious! I hope it's not them causing you headaches

Josey, it sounds like implantation bleeding to me, especially if it's stopped now too. If it was brown then it's possibly a few days old, but 9 days still wouldn't be too late for implantation.

Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## josey123

Hi Cheekybint........hard to stay positive aswell as cramping makes me think that af round the corner but im always 27/28 days always and never earlier than that which makes me hopeful in a way

Hope its not a BFN tomorrow when i test tomorrow god i hate those three letters....lol

Xx


----------



## cheekybint

Yes but there's 3 letters we can't wait to see too!! 

We're jumping between threads here lol Just posted on the 9DPO on, i'm testing tomorrow too, providing my ICs arrive

I'm never any earlier than 27 days, so i'm expecting AF Friday (Although i'm hoping she's taking a Leave of Absence for 9 months!)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I THINK ITS POSITIVE??!! WHich is a good sign for all of you who are gonna be poas in the next few days!! Granted, while my little test here is just ovulation test..its something positive! Which makes me very happy!
Anxious..I start feeling pretty junky when I take too many supplements. It can really wreck havoc on my system. Are you taking too much?
 



Attached Files:







0419001433.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah for the positive opk Mrs.Mommy!! Good luck catching the eggy!! 

Asfm I broke down and took the only other test in my house and it another BFN. I am still in a horrible mood and really gassy so..I am getting ready to order more opks and google about the hcg diet. Will occupy next month..

Good luck ladies and God bless


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks girls. Still no AF. I don't know what to think. I don't have anymore tests here, but I might go out and get a dollar store cheapie. I continue to have light cramps on and off. Nothing strong just barely there. It makes me hopefull but then nothing shows.
> 
> For you ladies in the 2WW. I'm keeping my fx for each of you!

Im praying for you Fluterby!


----------



## Anxious5

I think I am and have decided to once again stop all the meds but not gonna tell the Doc :shhh:..I have had slight cramping on and off all day:wacko:and now am having pains right under the mid part of ribcage...Ugh :shrug: not sure whats going on but no more meds for me:nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious that may be the best plan to get everything out of your system and see how you feel after that. Good luck


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

That blows about the BFN Reedsgirl. What is the hcg diet? 
Anxious, stopping all the supplements sounds like a great idea. Hope that you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

How do I count dpo? From the first positive test or till i test negative?
Do I need to take anymore?


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I think that is a good idea

Reedsgirl I'm so sorry about your BFN but your not out until she shows. Hang in there. I'm doing the hcg diet now. Today is my 4th day. I cheated a little today cause I was starving lol. It does get easier as the days go on. I started it after the TR and I lost 7lbs in 5 days. I quit it because of being out of town and then I left my hcg in IN and had to wait on a new shipment. Then I waited for AF to show and for her to pass. Well since she never showed I just started. You are supposed to weigh and measure yourself everyday but I don't own a scale. So I guess this week I will have to get one. I know what I weigh since I went to the dr. last Thurs.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fluter where did you get your HCG? I am having been looking for it on line but have to admit I was suprised at the price but it seems the results are worth it so if I spend on the HCG this month I will not but any opk, hpt or anything....so maybe it would be worth it to cut back on my heartache every month.:)
Mrs.Mommy I keep testing and I count the day after my positive 1dpo..but if you temp you will know for sure with a temp rise...I believe LOL. Mel I think I have learned something!! HAHAHa 

Ladies sorry for being such a hag today I do not know why I get so emotional every month...but I went and took a warm relaxing bath and when I got out of the bath(tmi) I had alot of watery cm run down my leg again!! What in world could that be??


----------



## fluterby429

Reedsgirl idk what the deal is with your cm. Are you taking anything to increase it?

how are you going to do the hcg (sublingual or injections)? I don't know much about the injections other than you only have to do it once a day. With the sublingual you have to do it twice a day. If you want help with the sublingual let me know. I get my from reliableRxpharmacy. This time I chose to get 1000IU's instead of the 5000 so I could make an entire month supply for the same shipping cost. With shipping it cost around $50. I mix it with Colloital Silver (sp?) and B-12.

Anxious I too count the day after the + opk.

I wonder if I started taking Vitex if that would help me start. I just don't know what to do. I have never gone this long without a period


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fluter..I dont think you are supposed to take Vitex during your cycle, so, if it starts your cycle, you would have to stop it. What is False Unicorn Root for? I thought I read that may help start af? Not sure. 
So, I took another opk...negative. It was only 4 hours later? guess I have a short surge? I all ready told my hubby, so I know what his plans are for the evening.
Reedsgirl, Im not sure about the cm? Usually if Im not around ovulating..Im dry as can be. ( my husband calls me a desert gulch)...not sure. Maybe its a good sign?


----------



## fluterby429

ok thanks I'm gonna check out this unicorn root...sounds so weird lol


----------



## fluterby429

ok so I checked out the false unicorn root and found that it is an endangered species so it shouldn't be used unless absolutely necissary. I'm guessing on that note it would be hard to find.

What I found on Vitex is it is good for regulating irregular cycles and helps ovulating. You can not take it with any other fertility drug such as clomid. It can take a long time to help. 12-18mo to get the full effect. It says not to take it while on AF to give you body a break. IDK what to do ughhhh this is so frustrating!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Bfn :(


----------



## fluterby429

aww Mel I'm sorry but girl it is still really early. fx :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter do they have a website I can order from?? I am so wanting to do this diet! I may be content with my size but I am really trying to find something else to occupy my mind. 

Mrs.Mommy you either have a short surge or you caught the tailend of it. Either way you should O 12-36 hours from the time you caught ur surge...BD BD BD!!;) I looked and last month I also was "wet" feeling but didn't have this much cm so who knows it seems like my body goes from one extreme to the other like my moods...ugh

Asfm I am not going to the FS today...Tj "forgot" and is off fishing. I called the office and they want us both there for the first visit. So...hows that for a good day?? My times off just keeps getting better.


----------



## josey123

Its a BFN for me aswell:nope:


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry Josey :(


----------



## josey123

Sorry for you aswell hun:hugs: but hey lets keep the positive vibes x


----------



## cheekybint

Yup, still a few more days to go yet! :)

I'm thinking about my HSG next month now. Apparently there's an increased chance of falling pregnant following one because it gives the tubes a clean out

My In Laws are arriving from Australia on June 6th (think it's the 6th!) and I would love to be able to give them the good news face to face


----------



## fluterby429

Mel that would be super cool!:happydance:

Josey sorry babes 

Reedsgirl I get my stuff from reliablerxpharmacy dot com (I think that is the name of it) if it's not let me know and I'll double check.

ASFM...I don't know where I am at the moment. So much has happened since the week of my TR with our families. His gma getting ill and us traveling to IN, her passing away, my gma started chemo then last week she fell and broke her femar (I live 1100 miles away so I'm no help), now my period is MIA, and yesterday DH doc read his MRI of his knee and said he has no cartledge left in his knee and multiple lacerations. He is being referred to an ortho surgeon. He may get med-boarded out of the Army because of this. Ughhh so much going on


----------



## josey123

Thanks guys....im thinking of HSG but don't know whether to wait till 1 yr annivesary of having TR before doing it...plus really don't want to be forking out more money than we already have not sure how much its going to cost......


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry Cheekey and Josey but remember it isnt over till :witch: shows her ugly face

Flutterby I am so sorry that you are going through all that..keep your head up and leave it in Gods hands

Afm..Dh took me to a different Doc last nite and he took me off all my meds :huh: said that they wouldnt help anyways :shrug: , He gave me something better for my headaches and said all me and Dh would need to help us is Folic acid


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Wow Fluter...thats a lot to deal with in a short period of time! Maybe stress is making your cycle wacky!

Im sorry to hear all the bfn's too. It isnt over yet though!

Reedsgril, that is the kind of luck I have sometimes! Its allright though, sometimes those "delays of schedule" are Gods way of getting things done.

I took another opk and it is more positive than the first one was. The test line is darker..but, since yesterday, my cm is turning to white lotiony? I thought there would more ewcm at the time of ovulation?

Anxious, that is great that you are off all those other meds. Let your body work itself out...I have to do that a lot. Even if I drink too much coffee for a while, I have to just clear my system out.

My hubby bought me a new sewing machine last weekend, so I figure that should keep me busy during the tww this go around...


----------



## HappySmile

Hi there, Im new here.I had my reversal done 10 weeks ago and am now ttc. This month Im feeling very bloated and heavy in my stomach, my nipples are really sore and my bbs are feeling heavy. Ive got bad pmt but AF not due til next Monday - is this my body getting back to normal? Just feel like AF is going to be earlier than normal, but surely not by a week??? Anyone help?


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome happysmile:hi:..I am also new to this ,just had my TR a month ago so I am not much help to you but rest asure the girls here are verygood at calming our fears and worries...Good luck and :dust:your way!!!


----------



## HappySmile

Thanks Anxious, its nice knowing Im not the only one out there feeling the same. Ive not told many people about the reversal, as I want to surprise people with me news :)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

My cycles have been ontime since my reversal ( march 11)...Ive had two now. As for the moods and such...I think there is a bit of adjusting with our hormones after any procedure done on our girl stuff? I know that it was much better after the reversal than it was after the ligation. Im still fresh our of reversal, but there are some more knowledgeable about all this than me!

Welcome aboard! Its so nice to "see" new faces to have along on our ttc after reversal journey!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Happysmile!! Hope your journey is a short one!:)

Mel & Josey so sorry for the BFN...but ladies we are still in this until that ugly witch shows her face...its amazing what being outside in the fresh air planing flowers and some prayers can do for a persons attitude. I have PMA again. I have a crappy last few days and thank you again ladies for being so darn supportive!!:) THANK YOU!!!

Fluter sounds like stress is the culprit of your wacky cycle. There is no easy way to deal with it so hang in there hun and BIG CYBER HUGS TO YOU!!

Mrs. Mommy how are you today??


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome HappySmile. I just had my reversal on March 6. My first AF was right on time. It was shorter and lighter but still very normal. Now my 2nd AF was supposed to be here last Sat. and still has not showed but got a BFN. I have belonged to another forum of reversal patients from the Dr. I went to for the TR and it is really common to have AF issues for up to 6mo after. Everyone is different. HTH! GL TTC


----------



## Anxious5

I remember reading some where that you shouldnt take Ibuprofen if you are TTC but cant seem to remember where...Does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I don't know about that? I hope someone else does. 

AFM...I'm getting a fertility/healing massage soon. I'm in contact with a lady that's mother is a curendera and is willing to do this for me for free! I figure it can't help and it might be some relaxing ME time!


----------



## fluterby429

Ok I looked up the iburofen thing and yup shouldn't take it. Stick to Tylenol


Among over-the-counter medications for pain relief, Tylenol is safe, but ibuprofen isnt. Ibuprofen interferes with implantation and causes other problems in pregnancy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fluter I found the hcg stuff but not sure how much to order...what size bottle did you get and do you do the injectibles or drops?


----------



## fluterby429

I do the drops. Do NOT buy anything that is pre-mixed. It will be homeopathic and not real hCG. Real hCG is not sold in the US. Also once real is mixed out of the medical container it comes in it has to be refridgerated. For a 30 day supply you can do it two ways. You can order 5000IU's x2 or 1000iu's x1. Let me direct you to a video on you tube to help you out in great detail. just type in mixing hcg sublingual the lady's name is mommaclock. She does a vlog of her hcg journey and is extreamly helpful. Let me know if you need anything else...Tally


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Fluter thanks for that info..I almost bought some premixed stuff. I am really confused as what to buy. LOL I guess to lose weight nothing is easy. Its is kinda like ttc. HAHAHA HOw you feeling today?? Any sign of AF?

How is all the tr girls??


----------



## fluterby429

Reedsgirl...you should really check out that lady on youtube. She has lots of good info on it. She has lost tons and tons of weight!

There is still no sign of AF. It's starting to make me sad and feel like my body is jacked up now. idk what to do


----------



## Anxious5

Thanks flutter the doc gave me ibuprofen mixed with caffeine for my headaches but I havent taken them cuz since I quit th other meds I have been feeling alot better :thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

I just went to the bathroom and OMG the :witch: showed her face! I never thought I'd be so happy to see her!!!


----------



## Anxious5

:happydance: Woo Hoo :happydance: Yay Flutter!!! Now you are back on track.....:thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

Ok now I need some more help...sorry girls. I think I want to start taking Soy Isoflavones. Should I start taking it on CD3 for 5 days? 

After AF is gone I'm gonna start on Vitex so hopefully my cycles will stay reg. I've never had a problem with my cycles before now so this really freaked me out.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

I am new and I have not had my TR yet. But I was wondering if it is okay if I hangout here with you ladies. Please :flower:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Ready4onemore! Welcome. Do you know where and when you are having your TR?


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome ready4onemore...You are welcome here..When is the TR scheduled for?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Of course you can Ready4onemore! Nice to have you along!

Fluter...I dont think you can take the soy and the vitex together as they cancel each other out. I took them this month, so I cant report how it worked just yet. I took vitex when I concieved my last child...no side effects, and a bfp the first month. Vitex takes a while to build up in your system, so Im not sure if it helped me to get pg. Congrats on getting af! Isnt that funny to say? Usually its just the opposite. You should schedule bubble baths into the schedule this cycle...destress a bit! 
Im not sure if Im going to take or check anything this month. I have had the hardest time getting into things this cycle...Im too busy thinking about ttc instead of just enjoying my hubby. Or, I might just try the vitex. Not sure yet.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome readyfor1more!! 

Fluter so happy you can start a new cycle!!:) I liked taking to soy on cd3-7 but that is when I took my clomid.

I am thinking the only thing I am taking this month is my prenatal vitamin and the metformin. And I am not doing anything else....just going to enjoy being with my Tj. Oh and by the way ladies Af got me today. So now my cycle this month was only 26 days and last month 25...not sure what is going on.


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry Reedsgirl that AF showed up...stay positive and move on to the next is all we can do.

I need some advice on the SI and Vitex. I thought you take the soy during AF and not the vitex and just pick back up on the Vitex after AF is gone. I don't wanna screw this up so if anyone knows plesae tell me:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fluter I have no clue about the Vitex. I wish I could help. Have you googled it?


----------



## fluterby429

I have googled it and I've got conflicting info. I've also got conflicting info on the SI too. I think I'm gonna just try a round of SI to see what happens and go from there since Vitex can take up to 3mo to get in your system


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies!

Reeds I am so sorry AF got you this month. Take some time to yourself & dh!

Fluter I know nothing about either of those I am so sorry. 

Everyone else I hope you all are doing good!

AFM~I am hanging in there! Still sicker than a dog but I am enjoying it! We get to have another u/s on Tuesday & I am so excited!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter I did like the soy so I may use it again this month but know for sure I am sticking with the metformin even though it makes me sick there is alot of success on it. I see alot of ladies on other threads using the Vitex but not too sure about it and the soy seemed to give me the wanted results within the same month with no waiting so...there is my thoughts on it. LOL 

Hey Jaimad glad all is well


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fluter...I think the Vitex counteracts the soy when taken together. That is what I read, and for myself, I just decided to stick with one or the other. I think the Vitex does more to regulate cycles, the soy boosts ovulation. 

Sorry the witch got you Reedsgirl. A few more days, and on to the next cycle. I like your plan this month. Sounds like a relaxing break, and just enjoying being in love.

Jaimad, enjoy that ultrasound Tuesday! 

Everyone else, have a great night!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening Mrs.Mommy. Do you temp? I can't remember. LOL I am going to do that this month but no opks. I just want to see for sure if I O unless I should use the opks to get a idea about the time. BUt I really just want to relax its consuming to much of my life


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Ladies. I plan to have my TR in October and I plan to go to Dr. Levin in KY. I would love to have 2 girls I have 2 boys. But my hubby does not have any.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I dont temp, but have considered it. Do I need a special thermometer or just a regular one? Also, Im not very good at getting up at the same time everyday!


----------



## josey123

Morn Ladies,

Sorry reedsgirl thats AF got you welll she paid a visit to me yesterday so looks like im onto another month like yourself last month i had a 27 day and this month 26????.....i was just starting last night so do i count that as cd1????


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ready4onemore, welcome to the thread. Good luck with your reversal!!

Fluterby, I'm so glad your AF finally arrived so you can start on your new cycle!! :D I took my Soy on CD1 to 5, hoping for an early O. O was one day early, smack bang on OH's birthday lol 

Great to see you Jaimad!! Glad to hear everything's okay, sorry about the sickness, hopefully it won't last long! Hope to see scan photos soon xxx

Mrs.Mommy, temping is a great way to understand your cycle better. You'll need a BBT thermometer, they're not expensive. You can get them online and from most chemists

Sorry AF arrive Josey :( If it was full flow i'd count that day as CD1, if it wasn't i'd count the following morning as CD1 instead.

My AF is due Fri/Sat, still BFN here though. Going to buy a decent test Saturday if AF not arrived. FF is still saying my Chart looks triphasic with possible implantation on CD22, so will just have to wait and see!


----------



## HappySmile

Hello again, Im doing my own head in. Had sore bbs for over a week now and AF not due until Monday; feeling pretty tired but am quite busy at work and my stomach is feeling constantly bloated. Im getting very slight cramps, but nothing that is worth mentioning really - and I keep thinking this is my month! I know I have to wait, but Im so impatient! Would rather AF showed up early, than have to wait :(


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Sorry af got you Josey! 
Is the chemist the same as the pharmacist here Stateside? 

So, the TWW begins for me...Ive decided that to occupy my time..I will
1) pray
2) try to bake the spiced applesauce bread I found
3) work on perfecting my cinnamon rolls
4) sew that Amy Butler skirt that I have been staring at for 2 years.

Im hoping to resist going out to buy tests before af is due unless I have some of the dead giveaway symptoms.


----------



## Anxious5

Reedsgirl and Josey , sorry Af got you ladies
Mrs.mommy so here goes your 2WW...I am also on my 2WW, with absolutely no symptoms, but I am not gonna complain I was take off my meds and feel 100% better!!!!I am 4dpo and have 9 more days till I test ( I hope I can hold out) As I am not very strong willed


----------



## cheekybint

Sorry Mrs.Mommy, yes a pharmacist

Fingers crossed for you both Mrs.Mommy and Anxious5, hope your 2ww passes with ease!

HappySmile, hope you get your BFP instead of AF on Monday. I'm due Fri/Sat, so know how you're feeling!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,
I was just lurking in the post and I cannot wait until I can take PT again. I love to have 2 girls. 

Is anyone from Texas?


:dust: Lots of baby dust to you all.


Since I have not had my reversal yet I will be you all cheerleader and I will be praying for you all.


----------



## Anxious5

Ready4onemore I am actually from Texas but am now living in Mexica...A big change I know but I go visit at least once a month
Thnx cheeky goodluck to you also


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ready4onemore :hi:

I'm in the UK, but I think everyone is in the US (correct me if i'm wrong please ladies!)

When are you having your reversal? I had mine last November and currently hoping I'll have a BFP by the end of the week!

I'm hoping for at least 2 more, preferably one of each :D


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry...I meant mexico


----------



## fluterby429

Ready4one I currently live in TX although I'm not originally from here. I'm at Ft. Hood/Killeen near Waco. Where abouts are you? I noticed yous said you were thinking about going to Dr. Levin in Louisville, KY, that is the area I am originally from. LOL I'm trying to hold my tongue cause I'm such and advocate for where I went to have my TR and you would also save over $4,000. I'll just put that out there and if you are interested I'd be glad to share some info. with you.

To the 2WW girls...(hugs) I know it's so rough.

Mel and Happy I hope it is BFP for you

As for ReedsGirl and Josey I'm right there with you on AF. CD2 but I'm so thankful despite the horrible cramping and back ache I'm still thankful to be back on track!


----------



## ready4onemore

I am in Humble, Texas.

Flutter, please share.

Cheeky, I hope you get a BFP soon.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter we are on the same cycle this month!! Thanks for waiting for me. LOL

I am praying every night that all my TR girls end this cycle with BFPS!! And the ones AF got we will be behind you next month!!:) Going with some PMA and praying I can keep it all month. Lots and lots of praying for me this month


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Joining you in prayer Reedsgirl!
So far Im 2dpo...and feeling just fine. ( not that I would expect to feel any different) is anyone else around the same time as me?


----------



## fluterby429

Ok I went to Rio Bravo, MX...YES I said MX lol. I did a lot of research on this before I made my choice and I joined their forum almost a year before I had my TR. I have even met about 30 other gals that went there. We chat each day via text and FB. Ok anyway I encourage you to check out the site. It is riobravoreversal dot com. Dr. Levi is the best doctor I have ever met in my life. I have never received so much care and attention from a US doc as I did in Rio Bravo. So you should at least join the forum just to read the testimonials and such. They are so kind to clean up any scar tissue from previous surgeries or remove cysts on ovaries for no extra cost! They are truely miricle workers. There is huge cross on the wall in the surgery room and they actually say a prayer before they begin. Oh and you husband is allowed to be in the room with you. He is allowed to film or take pictures too! Ok I'm sorry I could go on forever. lol


----------



## Anxious5

Mrs.Mommy I am 4dpo and this 2ww cant go fast enuf !!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

flutter, I did look at the site. It is very nice. How long ago did you have your TR? I haven't going the group yet because I want my DH to see what he thinks too. I will keep you posted. 

I think I am addicted to this forum. LOL is that possible?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious5 said:


> Mrs.Mommy I am 4dpo and this 2ww cant go fast enuf !!!!!

Yeah! I can hang out with you this cycle! Im not minding the tww so much YET. Im sure I will soon!


----------



## hopmpraymwish

I got my first af after tr then nothing, dr gave me meds saying we need to get this going.... start complaining. Hell can u buy provera on line....


----------



## fluterby429

ready4one I had my TR on 3/6 or this year. DH was a lil nervous about going to MX when I first mentioned it. Then I joined the forum to read all the stories and got to meet lots of the girls that live here in TX and he was sold. I love this forum too!

hopmpray...I had my AF on time after TR as well then this cycle was 12 days late!


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, have you started :sex: baby dancing yet? No trying to get in your business just wondering how long do you have to wait. Is it like a c-section? I am so excited and scared at the same time. I know when I go I am going to be all smiles.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh yea I already started the :sex: The Dr. at RB tell you to wait 2mo but I didn't cause everyother Dr. in the world said wait one cycle. I waited 15 days to do anything at all. I felt completely healed so it was on!!!


----------



## fluterby429

oh and the cut is way smaller than a c-section. It's not that bad at all really. I mean it wasn't for me anyway since I've had c-sections. The more you get up and move around and get blood flowing to the incision the better you feel.


----------



## fluterby429

Good Morning Ladies...well it is morning here in TX lol


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Fluterby! 2pm here now lol

Day's almost done, bring on the weekend :D

How are you doing?

No AF this morning, BFN too though booo!!!

Now going out my mind, temp went up slightly this morning will just have to see what happens overnight

Will continue testing daily till AF arrives i guess!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning Ladies!! How is everyone today??

Mel FX that the witch stays away!! And woohoo for the temp rise. My temp was crazy this morning guess cause I slept with the fan on. Oh well still way early for me to worry about it. LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Good Afternoon then Mel lol...it's still early girl fx for ya

Reedsgirl Morning

asfm...I'm doing pretty good. coffee drinking :coffee:Still a lil crampy but nothing like the past two days. I mean dang this one was a booty kicker..sheww!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Cheeky, don't worry about the bfn you will have the BFP real soon I just know it.

What if Cheeky, Flutter and Reed all got their BFP one week from each other and deliver just days apart. That would be so kewl. I am just cheering you ladies on. Praying for your BFP.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day and have a blessed weekend. Does anyone have any big plans?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Its still early Cheeky! Fxd for you!

My plans this weekend are T-ball tomorrow morning. Those little guys are so cute out there! And some shopping Sunday afternoon. My hubby has to work Saturday morning, usually he doesnt, so Im a little bummed about that. Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## Anxious5

Good afternoon ladies..Up late today due to a bad nights sleep, woke up several times with a weird aching in my belly ( wasnt painful) actually really dull but enuf to not let me be comfortable
Cheeky...It isnt over till :witch: shows her face....
Afm ..this weekend Dh is gonna take me shopping, Woohoo :happydance: I went shopping 2 weeks ago for shoes and an outfit and now he is gonna take me again for some more clothes!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good day ladies!! I am going to have a nice relaxed weekend. The kiddos will be at their dads so I am going to do a bunch of nothing. I did buy a new dining table and china hutch that is suppose to be delivered in the morning so I will be scrubbing my kitchen in the morning and the nothing the rest of the day!!LOL


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good day ladies!! I am going to have a nice relaxed weekend. The kiddos will be at their dads so I am going to do a bunch of nothing. I did buy a new dining table and china hutch that is suppose to be delivered in the morning so I will be scrubbing my kitchen in the morning and the nothing the rest of the day!!LOL

Scrubbing a kitchen can be very therapuetic. Hope you love your new table and hutch!


----------



## hopmpraymwish

I work every Saturday, but Sunday is all mine. Kids at granmas and hubby has softball so I am going to be lazy... 

Iam cd4 anyone close enough to wait with me....


----------



## HappySmile

Hey Cheeky, Im also from the UK - just assumed everyone else on here was from USA - nice to have someone from my area :) Ive still got sore bbs and weird stomach aches, but not due til Monday, so off to London for the weekend for me. Im currently studying law and got a revision weekedn - BOO - but at least it will take my mind off other things. Hope you all have a good weekend, I'll be back Sunday night x


----------



## fluterby429

Reedsgirl congrats on the new furniture...I love getting new furniture and it sure will take your mind off of things for a bit with the cleaning and rearranging.

hopmpray...I'm on CD4 as well!


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning everyone...another restless night and still have the backache, Dh gave me a massage lastnight and it helped a little..maybe its the bed?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

It is pretty quite here today. Anxious, I hope you feel better soon and that you get a good nights rest. 

I am waiting for it to get a little cooler here so I can go and walk. Trying to lose some weight before my TR in October.


----------



## fluterby429

I've been dieting but I've cheated twice and I feel bad. I need to loose lots of weight. Ughh it is so frustrating...GL to you Ready4one


----------



## peepoo71

Hi Ladies.

I just had TR on Tuesday this week and still moving a little slow. Went to Dr. Kevin Doody in Bedford, TX.

He told us we could start TTC on our next cycle, but then said no intercourse for 2 weeks...the turd! 

Anyway, I was due to O at the time of surgery, so expecting to try next month. I'm trying to convince myself that there's no way it will happen first cycle...I know I'm gonna have my hopes too high.

Just wanted to introduce myself and send best wishes to all.

Penny


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Penny! I'm Tally and I had my TR last month on 3/6. AF showed for me right on time after TR then this cycle was 12 days late. Talk about making a girl crazy LOL!!! Good Luck TTC and hopefully you will have that:bfp: soon!


----------



## fluterby429

For you ladies that have taken SI...I forgot all about it on CD3 so I took it on CD4, is that OK. I figured it was not a huge deal since you could technically start on CD5.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Welcome Penny! I just had my TR on the 11th of March. Congratulations! Welcome aboard!

juli


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Welcome Penny, I am sure you will find a lot of support here. I have not had my TR as of yet but these ladies on this thread have been awesome to me. Good luck TTC we wish you the best. 

How is everyone doing today. I did 3 miles yesterday I was so proud of myself.:thumbup: I hope to do another 3 miles today as well.


----------



## fluterby429

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

Hope everyone's well! Sorry I haven't been around much this weekend, been busy trying to sort out our garden (nice new house, boring garden lol)

No news from me still, AF is now 3 days late and still BFN. I'd imagine I'd have a BFP by now if i was pregnant so I'm assuming she's just running late this month!


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome Penny!!!!!!!!!
Cheeky still have Fxd for ya!!


----------



## hopmpraymwish

great fluter, well then the fun time for us is almost here,,, I took clomid this month so let thefun begin....


----------



## ready4onemore

Good Night ladies I will talk to you on tomorrow.


----------



## fluterby429

Any sign of AF Mel? still got fx for ya


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

AF got me today Fluterby :( On to cycle 6 we go :D O due end of next week so not long to wait till it all starts again lol

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Anxious5

Had another miserable night of no sleep :wacko: This backache is killing me!!! I am 8dpo today and other than the backacke and not sleeping no other symptoms ,but I feel like this month just isnt mine...:cry:


----------



## HappySmile

Hi Cheeky, Im from UK too! Hi everyone - my AF is due today, but so far nothing! I have so many symptoms, but they could all be AF symptoms too! Im sometimes a few days late anyway, so going to wait to take a test. Got heart burn or indigestion a lot, bloated stomach, knackered and VERY sore bbs - but like I say, not getting my hopes up until Im at least a few days late!


----------



## HappySmile

Just seeing if my signature works :)


----------



## fluterby429

Aww dang Mel that stinks...sorry hun

HappySmile I hope this is your month!

I'm on CD6 now. I only had a 4 day long AF which I love love love! It was only 4 days last cycle. Both times most days were pretty light with only one heavier flow day. This is such a relief from my AF after TL. I could live without those cramps though LOL. Oh well beggers can't be choosers


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. Mel sorry about AF, we will keep her away next cycle.


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you both :)

My AF is relatively short too Fluterby. Only a day of heavy bleeding, unfortunately I do suffer from bad cramps, which are building up as I type. I'll have those till probably tomorrow afternoon:(

Well countdown to O has started again, should be in approximately 13 days :D 

ready4onemore - how's the walking going? I really need to get more exercise myself, I've put on about 14lbs since last Summer and the operation didn't do me any favours either!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Sorry Mel! O day is a short wait away...

Nothing exciting here. Ive been busy this weekend, and it surely kept my mind off hoping to spot symptoms. I have a feeling though that this month isnt my month. I feel pretty normal this cycle. This weekend we tried out a new church, some t-ball, went to a local museum, did some antique shopping, made some super cute hairbows with my daughter and her friend...and I cooked a huge amount of food for t-ball and church. I did quite a bit of sewing also. It was a good weekend. Hope all of yours went well also!


----------



## Anxious5

Sounds like you had a great time mrs.mommy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

evening everyone. I hope everyone had a great weekend!! I started a hardcore diet this weekend with some exercise and laying off the ttc so much as I am too stressed by it. Everyone have a great night!! HUGS


----------



## Anxious5

This is really weird ... When i make sudden move it feels like something is being pulled in my groin/ hoohaa area (on my rt side) has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious5 said:


> This is really weird ... When i make sudden move it feels like something is being pulled in my groin/ hoohaa area (on my rt side) has this happened to anyone else before?

It might be just part of the healing process?


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious you are prob gonna feel all kinds of weird things as nerves heal.

GL on your diet ReedsGirl

Mrs Mommy...sounds like a busy but fun filled weekend for you

AFM...I'm just patiently waiting around for O time!


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx ladies


----------



## fluterby429

I'm calling to talk and set up a time to see this lady that is a curandera. I think it is interesting so I can't wait to actually go and get the massage.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi Ladies,

Cheeky, I am enjoying the walks. I have gotten to 3 miles hope to increase to 4 by the weekend.

Reeds, taking a break from TTC is normally when a lot of women get their BFP. So I wishing luck.

Yesterday as I was going out the door to go to work I noticed my car was gone. I was upset. But I know everything happens for a reason. Hopefully, I will get another with in the next month.


----------



## Anxious5

Readyfor1moré...sorry to here bout your car. Flutter... Hope your massage is relaxing. Afm..still have my backache ( dh gave me a massage) was actually able to rest lastnite, Now i am coming down with a cold. Also having cramping again that linda make me think af is on the way,my face is breaking out and dh says maybe cuz i am actually eating moré... Hope these aré all good signe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOW our thread got newbies!! Welcome!!:)

I am Sandi and I had my tr in April of last year. I am currently focusing on weight lose and ntnp this month. I have had a very emotional year and I need a little R&R!! LOL. I have taken a 30day leave of absence from work and spent the first 2 days having a pity party for myself but now on to better days. 

Mel how are you girlie?? So sorry the witch showed. 

Tally you getting close to O time or did I miss it?

Mrs.Mommy where u at in your cycle?

Anxious you feeling good about this month??

Okay ladies sorry if I missed anyone but I am a slacker these days and I find if I get on here everyday I obsess over what I am missing in the ntnp cycle. But I love ya all and will be back to check in soon!! BIG HUGS!!


----------



## Anxious5

Reedsgirl... I have my days just keeping fxd and hopong for the best


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious just seen your ticker...you going to test early or how is the sypmtom spotting going??


----------



## Anxious5

Gave in and testes yesterday (bfn) so that kinda got me down in the dumps... I am having backaches and cant sleep at night today i have a cold, i am waking up hungry and i usually dnt eat till 2 pm or so , also i am pretty wet down there with slight cramping


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Those could all be good signs if that is not normal for your 2ww. and a early bfn doesn't count you out. Hang in there and I will email the witch to stay away from you this month!! We need another BFP on this thread!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx reedsgirl


----------



## HappySmile

Im a day late today, but just done a test and got a BFN :( Had SO many symptoms this month that I was quite surprised really - but next month is only a few days away, so I'll concentrate on that instead! Bet AF turns up tonight now!


----------



## fluterby429

Ready4one....wow I'm sorry about your car....that is crazy

Sandi...I haven't O'd yet still have several more days

the curandera will do a fertility massage. She is like a shaman in the hispanic culture.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hi Reedsgirl..I could test on the weekend if I wanted to. Unless I see some major symptom, or I cant help myself when Im at the store, then Im trying to just let it be. I told myself that before my tubal ligation, I didnt pee on sticks 2 weeks out of the month, I just lived life, so Im trying that route. Some people say that it will happen faster if you just stop "trying". So, Im going that route. As a woman of Faith, I also know that God will allow it to pass when and if He deems it. My job is just to believe. It will never happen if I take matters into my own hands. Ive been praying for the grace to accept it if He does not. Thats a possibility that I have to live with. Anywho, just keeping busy. Thinking about making a cake, Ive never made one from scratch..and it gives me a good reason to get one of those vintage-ish cake stands. 
Hope all you girls are are doing well...praying for some reversal babies this month!

juli:flower:


----------



## Anxious5

Feeling really crappy backache wont let me be, and to top it off tummy is giving me problems ( diarrhea).. Ugh and have to go practice a dance at 6p


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I am sending :dust: to you all.


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx flutter.. Feeling a little better finally got up the nerve to let my brother in las vive me a massage (felt akward) he says i need lots more, dh made me an appt wit Dr. Cuz i have a thirst that i am unable to get rid of( diabetes runa in my family)off to dr letyou guys know how it goes


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I hope everything is OK...kup


----------



## HappySmile

Just wanted to let you know that Im pregnant!!!!!! Found out this morning after doing a digital text, its very early stages but its a definite BFP! I know Im very lucky as only had my op 11 weeks ago, but thankyou for all your shared stories, it has been uplifting over the last few weeks! Hope there are a few more TR babies this month too xx


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats HappySmiles on your :bfp: How exciting...kup on your progress!


----------



## Anxious5

Congrats happysmile!!!

Afm... Went to Dr. He checked my bloodsugar and it was 145 ( above normal) had bloodsugar drawn to rule out diabetes.. Ugh, get results tomorrow

af is trying to sneak in a couple days early, went to bathroom and pinkish cm on tp...? Now i am really feeling down in the dumps


----------



## fluterby429

Aww anxious I'm so sorry. I hope your blood test come back ok. At least you are getting to the bottom what is making you feel so blah. Better to be safe than sorry 

Today is CD8 and I plan on following the smep plan this cycle to BD tonight. I also have the soft cups and taking the SI. I'm trying to really give it a go this cycle cause dh will be gone the entire month of June. So that will leave me July and Aug to TTC before he deploys for a year :cry:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Congrats Happysmile!:flower:


----------



## hopmpraymwish

congrats happy on your bfp.... Keep us informed.....


----------



## ready4onemore

*Congrats HappySmile​*

I am so happy for you. I was smiling ear to ear when I read that. I pray you have a healthy and happy 9 months. I also pray you have a healthy baby. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well. Happysmile we are all over-joyed for you. I hope to see some more BFP really soon. Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Anxious5

Well we bd'd lastnite to help af along and only got a small streak of blood( sorry tmi) and this morning nothing!!! Maybe its still a bit early not due for two moré days anyway.... Keeping fxd


----------



## ready4onemore

What is Fxd? Sorry I familiar with all the others but not that one.


----------



## Anxious5

fingers crossed


----------



## HappySmile

Thanx for all the congratulations - I am so excited but very nervous too! So worried that something will happen - would like to keep myself wrapped up in cotton wool for the next 12 weeks, just to be on the safe side! Got to see my doc tomorrow to try and organise an early scan, to make sure there are no early complications. I'll let you know how I get on xxxx


----------



## Anxious5

Ok ladies here goes my question...Started spotting today Af wasnt due till Saturbay, So does this make it Cd 1 for me?


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I woud not count CD1 until flow actually begins especially since you said you BD'd last night.


afm...today is my bday ughh another year older (32) not celebrating until tomorrow tho


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx flutter and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## hopmpraymwish

Happy birthday flutter, cd 12 u should be doing the dance....


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

happy Birthday Fluterby! What are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies for the bday wishes...baby dancing is def on the list for to do tonight...gotta get in the birthday sex lol

I got cards from dh and the kiddos along with a brand new camera. DH was replacing mine that was stolen out of my truck awhile back. Tomorrow I'm going to get a mani/pedi, we are going to dinner and a movie with some friends then we are gonna go out on the town with our friends. Should be a good time


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> Thanks ladies for the bday wishes...baby dancing is def on the list for to do tonight...gotta get in the birthday sex lol
> 
> I got cards from dh and the kiddos along with a brand new camera. DH was replacing mine that was stolen out of my truck awhile back. Tomorrow I'm going to get a mani/pedi, we are going to dinner and a movie with some friends then we are gonna go out on the town with our friends. Should be a good time

oh goody! A new camera to show us pics of your BFP!


Im going to cave and buy a cheap test. I had a small dizzy spell and have been cramping all day...twinges in the cervix area..so I thought what the heck, I will give it a go. Of course on the small chance it was anything good, I will let y'all know straight away!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh, and my ticker is a bit off. I got positive opks on the 19th and 20th...so Im hoping Im a bit more than 7 dpo.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

evening ladies!! Happy birthday fluter!:) hope u have a wonderful day. 

asfm I have been redecorating my house..I have planted all the flowers I can for now but Tj and I are going to plant some at our church tomorrow. and I have lost 4lbs. lol wooohooo


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Stupid cheap tests...ofcourse I have a shadow line immediately. Oh well, I wasnt really expecting a positive. It still stinks to chase the elusive 2nd line!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hey girlies! Go over to the pg test forum and look at my wacky test from this morning! Its still a bfn...but it went through many changes this morning...its pretty funny.


----------



## Anxious5

Well slight Spotting yesterday and so far today just on the tp... Af is due tomorrow


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs Mommy I looked at your hpt. Weird


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I know! Isnt that the weirdest thing? Its my month for evap lines...got a dollar tree one this afternoon, and got another evap. I know it is as it has no color..but you can surely see it. I told myself I wasnt spending big bucks on tests this month. I have one more for the morning, and that will be it. Unless of course something weird happens with that test! I dont feel bad though, considering I only spent 4 dollars. Its important to post these evaps though since so many of see them each month, it could help someone else later. Its hard to see the evap line in the pic, sorry.

Hows everyone else?
 



Attached Files:







0430001543.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Ladies! It's been awhile since I have had a chance to sit down and chat. Congrats HappySmile! I'm very "happy" for you and wish you joyful 9 months! Happy belated B-Day Flutterby! I hope you are enjoying your new camera and receive a gift from the stork fairy. 

I'm doing ok. This is our 2nd month TTC. I had a positive opk on Thur 22 and then again on Fri. Because I'm in school I had to wait till Friday night to do the do...lol I wanted to try the sperm meets egg trick, but with my school it's pretty hard. I did elevate my legs for about 20-30 mins after to help the :spermy: reach their destination. My AF isn't due till next Friday. The only symptoms I have right now are tiny prickly pains in my lower tummy and on my left side. Feels like needle pricking me. Weird. They started yesterday, I think. Today they are happening a lot more. My bbs are sore, but not as sore as last month and I am getting zingers shooting through them. Oh! My BBT went from 97.5 to 98 the last two days. I did have a heater on with the AC. I'm sooo tired. I fell asleep in class yesterday more than once and today I could barely keep my eyes open. T hat was after drinking a Monster Nitro. That's all. I decided to just have faith in God and claim that I am carrying my baby boy. Guess we will see next week.

Sending lots of baby dust to you all.:dust:


----------



## Anxious5

Well dh and i bd' d ( af due today) and only got slight pink disharge, have had slight pinkish spotting 2 days ago and yesterday just brownish/red on the tp. Really weird cuz usually when we bd the night before it helps to start full flow. I guess i am just still HOPING!!! Goodnight ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Mrs. Mommy I can see the line on the pick...so weird

Anxious...I hope AF stays away for you. I too will bd before AF is due to get her going. 

DoingIt...glad to hear from you. this is also my 2nd cycle to ttc. I am following the smep and when it gets closer to O time I'm going to use my soft cups too.


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx flutter but she showed up so month 2 of ttc


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on much. I have a project due for accounting and it is killing me. UGH!! 

Doingit4us, I hope you get a BFP.

flutter, Happy belated birthday. Your b-day is the same as my older brother's.

Have a great evening ladies.


----------



## fluterby429

Sorry the :witch: got ya...on to the next month.

I did my first POAS tonight on an OPK. I just realized I should be checking that now since I on CD11 and I took that SI


----------



## fluterby429

Ready4one thanks for the bday wish


----------



## Anxious5

Well af is way lighter than usual, usually have gushing but this time just spotting on pad but definatlely enuf there when i wipe...2 days of light bleeding( not gonna complain) ate lunch and got nauseated... Ugh anyways cd2 for me and gonna try smep this mnth


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hello girls! Hope you all had a fabulous weekend! To take my mind off the TWW, I decided to paint. A LOT! Im painting an antique hutch, my kitchen chairs, and a desk. I have the kiddos out sanding chairs and helping me paint. It has kept my mind off things, that for sure! I feel great. I still feel like my body is getting back to normal after surgery, but wow, does it feel nice to feel "put back together"
Mel and Reedsgirl...where've y'all been? Dont ya love us no more? LOL, hopefully you are doing great and just enjoying your families!
You ladies have a great Sunday night!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

fluterby429 said:


> Mrs. Mommy I can see the line on the pick...so weird
> 
> Anxious...I hope AF stays away for you. I too will bd before AF is due to get her going.
> 
> DoingIt...glad to hear from you. this is also my 2nd cycle to ttc. I am following the smep and when it gets closer to O time I'm going to use my soft cups too.

Im pretty sure those dollar store tests leave lines eventually on most of them. The ones I have had that were positive turned positive very quickly. I havent taken anymore, I figure I will either get my period in 3 days or I wont. No matter what, Im better off this year than I was last year. Atleast I can say I CAN try now, all things are possible!


----------



## Doingit4us

Thanks Readyforone. Good luck Flutterby. This is so stresseful. Wish it didnt take so long. I am completely obssessed with my symptoms. I Google until I find someone who got pregnant and has whatever weird symptom I think I have for the moment. Its really pathetic.

I hope all u have an amazing week!


----------



## fluterby429

LOL Doingit4us I did the same thing last cycle and I know tons of other do too so you are not alone!

I gotta bd tonight it is CD12 and my opk was pretty dark...not all the way pos. but close. I'm gonna bd and use my soft cups tonight


----------



## fluterby429

I :sex: last night and used my soft cups! I'm trying to follow the smep plan but man I'd really like to just dtd for the next 3 days in a row to make sure there is plenty of :spermy: swimming around! lol


----------



## fluterby429

I think I got a pos. OPK today I posted a pic on the test board. LOL and I just told dh last night that there would be no :sex: tonight since I was following the smep...but seeing how I think this is positive looks like it might be bow chica wow wow for the next 3 days :happydance: I need to get all the :spermy: I can this cycle!


----------



## Anxious5

Yay flutter...goodluck!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Of course I love my tr ladies!! Sorry to have been neglectful but really trying to take it easy this month and I find when I log on to bnb I kinda get obsessive. SORRY!!:)

Asfm I believe I am in the dreaded 2ww and just trying to get through it without going insane like I always do. I have been steadily working on my house and planting all the flowers I can get my hands on. I am excited about tomorrow as Tj and I are going to see Pearl Jam in concert and I LOVE THEM!!:) I am still of work and to be honest I am dreading going back and not really sure I will...but anywho I hope you ladies have a blessed day and good luck!!


----------



## fluterby429

Hey Reedsgirl I'm so glad you checked in. I will be in the dreaded 2ww soon too! I'm trying not to obsess to much either. So far I have only POAS on 3 OPK's and following the smep and only used soft cup once so far.


----------



## Anxious5

Reedsgirl I have been missing you... I am addicted to this site also but its all i have cuz my dh is nonstop working for right now. I am Cd3 and gonna try SMEP this month..Fxd for all us TR ladies!!


----------



## fluterby429

If any of you get a chance could you go look at my opk to see if you think it is positive? The only reason I'm asking is cause I only have 2 left!!! Thanks girls


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies. Flutterby I chk'd out your pic and it looks like u are getting close. I would bang bang just to be safe. :)

Quick question. Can you always use an OPK instead of a PT? Will it always pick up the hormone? I used an FR (6 day early) on Sun it was BFN an I used a OPK this morning. Nothing on there. AF isn't due till Fri, but I was hoping if the little twinges I felt on last Fri were implantation than it would be positive by now. Still holding out hope. My lower back was hurting last night and today, but my stomach also started bothering me. Almost like AF is coming early.


----------



## fluterby429

I would not use and OPK as an HPT this early for sure. LH and hCG are very close in make-up so the OPK can eventually pick up a pregnancy but they aren't going to be as accurate. Got my Fx'd for you!!!

I took another OPK tonight and it is def positive. The test line is darker than the control line. here is a pic of the progression since yesterday. It's blurry but I think you can see. The top one was from yesterday. The 2nd from around 1pm and the 3rd from tonight around 7pm. YAY!!! So the SI worked for me
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies sorry not been on for while been so busy with working not too mention my daughter not been very good my youngest daughter has learning difficulties and has been a challenge with her last few weeks so now introduced a good chart with the help from her school so hopefully this will help and me stress levels will come down......

Welcome to all newbies:flower: and congrats happy smile on your:bfp:

Happy belated birthday flutterby:flower:

Well im just starting to ovulate noticed today that i have clear stretchy mucus so the eggy is approaching so maybe busy in next few weeks have decided not to temp this month and just see how things go....as u can imagine it can be quite obessive all this baby making.

Hope all of you are well .....One of my friend had a reversal 2 years ago and she is now expecting so on a positive side it does happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Josey...glad to hear from you. I hope this is the answer to help you and your daughter. I know all too well about learning difficulties. Two of my children have dyslexia and it has been a struggle at times.

Thanks for the bday wish. I had a good one.

I too am Ovulating. I got my + OPK last night!


----------



## Anxious5

Cd 4 for me today....not feeling to into ttc this mnth but gonna try SMEP.....that will be a little easier on dh


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I wasn't feeling it too much either. I'm doing the smep and using the soft cups. I have to say though once I got my +opk last night I was like hmm maybe this could be the month. We have bd'd a lot lately just cause we want to.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have be MIA. But trying to prepare for finals then my graduation next week. I have been SUPER busy. Plus my car was taken last week so I have been riding the train to work and sometimes hubby. So stressed.

But enough venting. How are my favorite TTC ladies doing. I was reading some you alls post and I cannot wait to have my TR so I can TTC with you. LOL I so excited hoping all of you get BFP back to back. :flower:

Sending :dust:to you all.


----------



## jaimad

Afternoon ladies! I have been so bad about keeping up with you gals. I feel so bad. Just wanted to update you all...had a scan last week & everything looked great! Little beans hb was 183 & going strong! I am officially 10 weeks & feeling so much better! The sickness is pretty much all gone. Now if I could just get rid of this constipation. Wishing all of you goodluck & lots of baby dust!

Here is little beanie at 8wks 6 days
https://i316.photobucket.com/albums/mm330/jaimaphoto/Picture-1.jpg

here I am at 10weeks...hello bloatness!

https://i316.photobucket.com/albums/mm330/jaimaphoto/3aba0f9e.jpg


----------



## fluterby429

ready4one good luck on your finals!!! What are they doing about your car?

jaimad...awww how beautiful is that bean and wow what a strong hb! You look fabulous darling!!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Readyforone-Sorry to hear about your car. Try not to stress. Good luck on your finals!
Flutterby-There's nothing wrong with having more :)
Jaimad- You look great pregnant! Glad to hear everything is going well
I'm not feeling too hot. Took another FR and it was negative. My back is hurting so bad. I went running today and after 1 1/2 miles I was so dizzy and now my head is pounding. Took my temp when I got home and it was 99.9. I think I might have a kidney infection. I'm going to the doc tomorrow.


----------



## Anxious5

Flutter..... I will be going to texas at the end of this mnth and plan on bying opk's and lots of cheaptests, i hope i get moré into ttc this mnth
jaimad... Love that belly
readyfor1more.. Goodluck!!!
Doingit4us.... Hope you feel better


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey girls!! just left the pearl jam concert and i am in a great mood!! it has been a fabulous day!! hope evryone is doing well...

jaimad great pics!! thanks for sharing u still give us all hope!:)


----------



## fluterby429

Reedsgirl I'm sooo jealous of you for getting to go to see Pearl Jam...love them!!!

Anxious enjoy your visit to TX...you can get opk's on ebay for super cheap.

afm...well I had my + opk last night. It was still + around noon today then it was neg by 11pm tonight. Needless to say dh fell asleep on me and I didn't want to wake him cause I know how tired he is today and his knee is bothering him. Also I do not want to cause any stress in TTC. We have bd'd everyday since Thur. and some days before that. I'm kinda disappointed cause I know I Ov today. Do you think I still have a chance if we bd tomorrow?


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies ...Just wanting to check whether my ticker working

Jo x<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=8912630_10257"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/ticker/ticker1.gif" border="0" alt=""></a>


----------



## josey123

oops guess not.....lol


----------



## josey123

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=8912630_10257"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/ticker/ticker1.gif" border="0" alt=""></a>


----------



## josey123

oh dear not good at this helppp anyoneeee


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning all,

Anxious, what part of Texas are you visiting? I am in Houston.

Flutter, I hope you get the BFP this month. Have you tried the smep?

Just one more week of school. I can hardly wait. We have been looking for a car like crazy. But dh wants to wait until we get the check he is waiting on. Which may not be here until the end of this month or next month not sure.

Have a perfect day ladies. Will try to check in later.


----------



## keepthefaith

Hey guys im new here. I was pregnant 3 times after tubal ligation in 02 . My last pregnancy ended in ectopic rupture and the loss of most of my tube in 2/09. I only have my right. I just got reversed 4/30 of this year by Dr. Lisa Rogers in TN. I have 8 cm on the right and wide open. Md never did get dye to enter tube at all . Md states my uterus has a septum but it will not effect getting pregnant. Md confirmed tube open by other methods she says. I was too out of it to remember . I will have to call for that info. Anyways I can start trying in June. We did a little something prior to reversal so maybe something will slip through. Thats a small chance though, lol. I am happy to be on the other side and whole again. So hello everyone and glad to meet you guys. Name is Nakeya.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies, hope everyone's okay :D

Great to hear from you Jaimad! Fab photos, love the bump!!

Sandi - I am SO JEALOUS, Pearl Jam, not fair!!

I have my HSG tomorrow, and hopefully will O by the end of the week


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome keepthe faith...good luck , my name is Jessica

readyfor 1more ...I will be in Hillsboro wich is bout 30 min south of waco

Flutter...I have to buy them from the store cuz my ebay gets sent to my moms and she is the type that says that all that is unnecessary

Reedsgirl...I am glad you had such a good time at the concert

Cheeky... hope your hsg goes well


----------



## fluterby429

keepthefaith...welcome I'm tally and had my tr on 3/6 or this year. 5cm on each side. GL and baby dust!

Mel...good luck on your hsg. I bet you'll get a bfp after!

Anxious that's not too far from me at all. Waco is about 40mi or so miles Hilsboro is about an hour from me!


----------



## Anxious5

Cool.... That isnt far away at all


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi keepthefaith! 

Well ladies I saw the doc today and although my labs came back normal he thinks its my kidneys causing my symptoms. He did a pt with urine and it was negative. AF is due on Fri, so I'm guessing Im out this month. On to the next...


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry to here that hope you get to feeling better


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

Had the HSG today and they have confirmed one tube is blocked, positive spin is that one is open!

I won't go into much detail here; it wasn't a pleasant experience and I wouldn't want to deter anyone from having one! (It's in my journal if you want to read about it)


----------



## peepoo71

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted...I do lurk almost daily...just don't have anything to say, I guess.

I had TR 2 weeks ago (Apr 20). I was due ot O on the 21st. Hubby and I BD on the 19th. I'm now on CD29. The nurse told me yesterday that if AF didn't show up last night then i should test today...so I did. Of course BFN...I didn't think it was even possible.

Anyway, waiting for AF so I can start TTC our first cycle is KILLING ME!!! I've read that most women have AF show up on time after TR...only read of a few that were late...figures I would be one of those! AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH
](*,)


----------



## fluterby429

Doingit4us...I'm sorry you about your dr.appointment. I hope you get to feeling better soon

CheekyB...that is good news...all you need is one BUT....I also want to tell you that I do not put too much into those HSG test. They are so often wrong because your tubes can spasm. I know several TR gals that came back saying they had blocked tubes and are no pregnant! Are you thinking of getting the lap done? Usually they can get it unblocked with that test IF it is really blocked.

peepoo...Congrats on being whole again and welcome to the TTC madness lol. My first AF after TR was right on time but shorter and lighter :happydance: but my 2nd AF was 12 days late. Talk about driving a girl nuts! 

afm...since I didn't get any bd in on CD14 I got some last night. I've done all I can do this cycle...now it is wait time. I hate waiting :growlmad:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Fluterby :)

I'm not seeing my FS again until July, so we've 2 cycles to see what happens. The Soy made me ovulate on both sides last month, so hopefully it'll do it again. My clear tube was slightly blocked - they had to pressurise the dye to pass through it - so I'm hoping that'll give the egg a clear run this month! They had to stop the HSG due to the pain, so I'm also hoping my FS will want me to do another just to check the other tube again, hopefully it's not completely blocked.

I've just been reading about the tubes going into spasm during HSG, so I hope this is what's happened to me.

I'm still happy with the results though, one definitely open tube is all it takes to get pregnant :D Might take a little longer but at least I now know there is literally nothing stopping it happening but time.

O due at the end of the week (possibly beginning of next) so will just have to get down to :sex: and hope for the best

Hope your 2ww goes fast for you xxx


----------



## fluterby429

Mel that is good. Sounds like you got a good FS helping you out. How did you know the soy had you OV on both sides? I'm just curious cause I feel like I've felt O pains on both sides but I just shrugged it off.


----------



## cheekybint

I was lucky enough to have a scheduled internal scan booked just before ovulation last month and they were able to tell me I had a dominant follicle on both ovaries and to expect 2 ovulations. I'm also lucky enough to feel my ovulation; I get a very quick sharp stitch followed by a popping sensation (it's all over within 5 seconds) and I had that from both ovaries.

Fingers crossed I get the same this month


----------



## Anxious5

Goodluck cheeky!!!

Flutter yay you got to dtd one last time now the wait is on

afm... Dh has been wanting to bd everynight wich is good just worried he will be worn out when the right time comes


----------



## fluterby429

Super cool Mel. get both eggs fertilized and get a 2 for one special lol I'd take that for sure.

Anxious...wait wait wait is all I feel like this whole process is lol. How much longer before Ov for you?


----------



## Anxious5

Its a horrible 2 weeks that seems like 2 mnths..lol Last month I o´d on cd14 and that is just checking cm so bout 8 or so days


----------



## Anxious5

Ok ladies need your opnion....I check my cm internally and last week thursday and friday I had brownish red cm Saturday Af came but just slight bleeding only when I wiped, Sunday a little heavier but just spotting on pad,again on Monday slight bleeding but only when I wiped, Tuesday cm was brownishred when I checked internally,Wednesday nothing and I felt wet down there so I went and checked today and again a brownish red colored cm?:shrug: Just cuz my POAS addiction got the best of me and from reading on here that ladies had the same and ended up with a bfp I did a test 2 days ago and got a BFN...Doc tells me everything that I am having is normal but was just wondering what you guys think:wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

Anxious I agree with your doctor. That is all pretty normal. I would say the browinish is just old blood left up there from AF since you didn't have a heavy cycle. I've had that happen to me before at the end of af for several days I would get that same thing.


----------



## Doingit4us

Anxious I would have to agree with your doc and Flutterby. Had the same thing happen to me.
AF got me today. I talk to the doc today and we are going to do another HSG to see if my tube is still open. If not, we will be trying IUI. Figure it can't hurt.


----------



## hopmpraymwish

cheekybint, glad all went well. I too have one blocked and I did cget pregnant from that side...I mc but at least I no it works... Good luck

Peepoo71.I was hat unluck one , I had o take est start my first cycle and l al but one hae been 28 days apart since.. and its been a year..

I took ll the rugs this monh,, clomid etc.. and I am 5po make backhurts and my glands are swollen but others wise good I dont like this 2ww stuff, trying to say calm working alot which has helped kep my mind offit and by th time i get home i am so tired so hopefully the next nine days go fast...

And HAPPY MOTHS DAY TO ALL... any big plans


----------



## fluterby429

Doingit4us... I need to have my hsg done but I need to find a new doctor first to give me a referral to FC here on post. I don't want to use the Army doc they send me too...he was a jerk!

hopmpraymwish...Fx'd for you. I am 1 or 2dpo right now. I hate the 2ww!!!


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx ladies


----------



## josey123

Morn Ladies,

Cheeky b glad all went well i have read many stories of women falling pregnant with one tube one of them my sister in law and she has 2 children now takes a little longer x....glad you are keeping the positive spirit hun im right behind you x x

Fluterby....i also on 2po today so we on 2ww together what day you due the witch...when you have time could you explain how to do my ticker??? my posts look really borng with nothing on the end of it.

To all newbies my name is jo im from UK tr reversal done aug 09 its our 7 month ttc and had open surgery....good luck to all those waiting for ops

Jamiad....awww lovely picture of bubba x are you going to find out if its boy or girl? or going to leave it for a suprise??

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Anxious5

Hello josey my ñame is jessica and my Tr was done 3/16/10... This is my 2nd mnth to ttc


----------



## josey123

Hi Jessica, and welcome.....it will happen hun one day i truly believe every one of us on this thread will have bubba's by next year x

How you feeling after your op hun?


----------



## Anxious5

Right now i am doing fine thnx... Having some bloodsugar problems but getting that under control. How long have you been ttcing?


----------



## josey123

thats good hope they get it sorted for you hun its our 7 month ttc i still keeping hopeful booked a holiday got 2 weeks in Oct if not fallen pregnant beforehand am going to look into getting a hsg x



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/ticker/ticker1.gif<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=8912630_10257"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/ticker/ticker1.gif" border="0" alt=""></a>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/ticker/ticker1.gif<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=8912630_10257">Countdown to Pregnancy - My Early Pregnancy Symptoms</a>

Countdown



.

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1271912400;0;28" border="0"></a>


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1271912400;5;28


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/ticker/ticker1.gif


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Josey...witch is due on the 18th so I am either 2 or 3dpo right now. For your ticker you need to copy the bbc code and paste it in the Edit Signature area. If you want to add words then all you do is type it in. You can change the color and the font just like you do on these posts. to get to your signature you click User Cp at the top of this page. I hope this helps. Let me know if you need more help.

afm..I'm crampy...don't know what is up with that. Then just a second ago I had a really really sharp pain on my left side...sigh being this intune with your body can be a curse lol


----------



## fluterby429

Oh or you can use the quick links to edit your sigy...forgot about that


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey girls!! anyone got big plans for the weekend?? I do..back to work!! lol. such fun. I am telling u these past 3 weeks have flown by!!


----------



## Anxious5

This weekend dh is taking all of us out to eat for mothersday and he says he has a surprise for me .....yay!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I don't have any major plans this weekend


----------



## fluterby429

Reedsgirl I saw your name on one of the April testing threads yesterday saying they needed you to update their stats...can't remember if it was smep or softcups...just thought I'd let ya know


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fluter thanks for the info I think I updated the smep so proabably softcups as I lost track of the thread...so I will find it and update. Hope your having a great weekend!!:)


----------



## fluterby429

Your welcome...I'm doing good. Just can't wait for this 2ww to be over!!!

Nothing really going on this weekend. Gonna just hang out at home with the fam.

Have a Happy Mother's Day ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, Happy Mother's Day to you all.

Well we will be paying for our TR in about 2 weeks. :happydance: I am so happy if I lose the weight sooner I will change the date so I can go in early. i am so excited.


----------



## fluterby429

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES

Ready4one...YAY how exciting!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy mother's day!! :flower:

Readyfor that would be awesome if they moved your date up...do you have much weight to lose??


----------



## fluterby429

I'm still feeling crampy off and on but now I'm getting a huge zit on the side of my chin!!! I guess that is a sign that AF is gonna show :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Don't give up yet fluter!! We still have 9 days!!


----------



## Anxious5

Happy Mothers Day Tr Ladies....

Dh took me shopping for new clothes and then out to eat... 2 day was a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Happy Mother's Day ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful day. Flutterby is still way too early to stress. Readyforone I hope u get to move your date. Good lluck


----------



## Suedove

Hi Ladies,
Have read through your forum and I would love to join you all!:flower:
I have a consultation with fs 2moro, hoping to schedule TR for August 2010 if possible!
I am 39, DH is 40, I have 3 grown children ds 22, dd 18, ds 16 and gs 7mo. he has dd 17, ds 14, his ex refuses to let him see them:nope: 
I got TL 14 yrs ago, rings to tubes nervous about 2moro! pretty sure still ovulate, am regular etc. bought some opk's so will start this month:happydance:
How long did you ladies take to recover from your TR? I am assuming mine will be open??? my job is fairly physical!! Not sure how long i need for recovery time, I have booked 3 weeks off work, thats why hoping for august! Plus not sure what tests if any, the fs will want doing, so i guess this gives us some time!
Hope to share with you ladies very soon.
All the best
Sue x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Sue :hi: Welcome!

I'm Mel (34), I had my TR in November 09, 1 day before the 10 year anniversary of my TL. I've 3 children already; a son who's 16 and 2 daughters, 12 and 10. 

My TR was open surgery, at a BMI Hospital and they were excellent. FS tested my LH/LSH and OH has a sperm analysis prior to the operation to ensure it was the best route to take. It was very similar to a caesarean section; with a smaller incision. The pain following was quite bad but bearable, rest and painkillers do the trick. I also took 3 weeks off work, but wasn't fully recovered for about a month and a half. 

I had a HSG last week and discovered one tube is currently blocked. This is our 6th cycle and I'm hoping the HSG has cleared everything out and I'll get my BFP this month!

So far we've had 2 BFPs on this thread and we're all praying for lots more!

Good luck on your journey, and good luck with the TR - roll on August!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies! 

Hope you all had a great weekend, sorry I've been MIA been busy doing the garden and SHOPPING! :D Do enjoy my OHs spur of the moment decisions to go shopping :D 

No ovulation here yet, hopefully today or tomorrow, plenty of BDing in the meantime :D

Hope everyone has an excellent week


----------



## Suedove

Hi Mel:hi:
Thanks for the reply, I'm going to the BMI too! Very lucky I suppose as I could of gone to Spires or BMI and a whole host in brum!
Its so difficult to choose as there is nothing that i can find about surgeons success rates!
Glad to see you are positive and all is well with an open tube following hsg! Fxd you get your BFP soon 
Sue x


----------



## fluterby429

GL Mel I'm rooting for you girl!!!

Hi Sue and welcome!! I'm Tally and I just turned 32(boo lol) dh is 29 soon to be 30. We have a ds together that is 10, I have a ds that is 8 and I he has a dd that is 8 (I raise her as my own and she knows nothing different). Yes yes it is all kinda backward but hey what can you do lol. I had my TL during the c-section of ds2. I had my TR 3/6/10 in Mexico...very wonderful and unique experience! This is our 2nd cycle of TTC...I'm currently in the 2ww :wacko:
GL on your upcoming TR and glad to have you!


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome Sue my ñame os Jessica(30) and dh is 24. I have 4 wonderful children ages 14,11,4 (sons) and a daughter who is 9,dnt have any with dh wich is why we did the tr( 3/16/10 ) in México city and this will be my 2nd mnth to ttc


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies hope all is well just wanting to check see whether i got the hang of doing these tickers

Jo

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1271912400;5;28


----------



## josey123

Woohoooo finally managed to do it.... x
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1271912400;5;28


----------



## Suedove

:hi: Tally and Jessica,
Thanks for the welcome!
Got AF so its still regular as clockwork, bought some opk's just to check still ovulate but pretty sure i do, will post 2 moro after my consultation to let you ladies know how i get on.
Sending you all :dust:
Sue x


----------



## Anxious5

I had the weirdest dream lastnite... It was about monsters and they were after my son i went to rescue him and we were hiding out then out of nowhere i opened my suitcase wich was full of hpt's so i decided to take one and it was a faint positive then i took another and it was a darker positive.... Talk about obsessing over getting pregnant , i took a hpt while hiding from monsters.... Lol


----------



## Doingit4us

lol...Anxious that's hilarious :)

Hi Sue! Welcome to the forum. I had my TR Oct 09. I only have one tube left and this is my 3rd month ttc. Everyone else put their ages...I'm 28 about to be 29 on the 22. Dh is 31. We will be married 11 yrs in Jul and have a 7yr old daughter. Good luck to u!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

anxious that is too funny!!! but so hope tha is a good sign for you!!

sue welcome and good luck at the fs tomorrow!! I am Sandi(30) dh is 29..I had my tr april of 09. I have 2 dd (14 & 13) ds is 7. dh doesnt have any..

asfm I losing control and starting to read symptoms...but keep trying to tell myself any little pull or tug in my uterous is a bean implanting!! lol. ugh but really for the most part I am in control...just dying to poas!!!! hahahaha


----------



## hopmpraymwish

well dam it, I gave in and poas 10dpo and bfn..... I hate his... Really besides cramping no symptoms though so ooohwell....


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi I'm with you. I've tried to stay pretty in control of the SS. I was crampy from O until yesterday. Then I had a few pains/twinges on the left that I got again this morning. CP is really high and soft and CM changed from alot of creamy to a lot of watery. My back has been bothering me the past 2 days and my nose has been runny/stuffy (those last two things I feel like it is my mattress and the weather). Last night Waylon (dh) was all trying to make out with me and for some reason his breath made me wanna hurl lol but it didn't really smell bed he had just brushed his teeth. IDK what that was all about. Sigh...I hate waiting


----------



## Suedove

Hi Ladies
Well the consultation didnt go to well,:nope: my fs seems to think that tr will not be possible because i got rings on my tubes, he says where rings are put on and the method that is used to put them on takes a lot of tube and the remainding diameters wont match. He said our best option was for IVF but only a 20% success rate with that! and a lot more cost!:wacko: He said TR is not possible laparoscopically! Its a big transverse incision and i would need 4-6 weeks recovery time!
He said i could have a hsg to see how far the dye will go in an attempt to determine tubal length, but he was not really sold on this option, he conveniently had a brochure on ivf for me... mmm!
He was also suggesting a detailed sa not just the normal nhs one???, even though i told him any tests he needs doing my GP is happy to organise on the nhs!
So i have left his office armed with a brochure on IVF and a sinking feeling its all over before its begun!:cry:
Nice dream anxious, lol hope you ladies are good xx Sue xx


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry the appt didnt go as planned but i would do the hsg and see what the results aré before i started to think negative, goodluck sue


----------



## fluterby429

OMG Sue...OK first off let me tell you that the clamps/rings usally are the very best for tubal reversal becaues they leave the most tube lenght. Now I know for a fact that is true for the regular TR like most of us had where we were cut similar to a c-section. Is there a reason why you would not choose this option? What doctor were you going to for your tubal reversal?


----------



## Suedove

Thanks Tally and Anxious
Im in the UK, saw a consultant Obs & Gyn, he does specialise in IVF, he is the lead for my county and works in the private and NHS sector. I have rung another hospital and enquired about TR with Rings!! they are going to get back to me!!! Yes Tally I had read so much stuff on the net about rings being a good option for reversal, so was gobsmacked when he told me this!! I had read clips were number one followed by rings!!!
Well still got PMA!!! fxd for the phone call 2moro!
I will have to travel if its a yes, but its worth it, to try to conceive naturally!! Feel sure I couldnt face IVF:nope:
Thanks again ladies:thumbup:
Sue xx


----------



## mommie4life

Just stumbled accross this thread because I was reasearching the links (if any) of chemical pregnancy and tubal reversals. Had my reversal done March 24th 2010 by Dr Kaufman in FTW. Got three BFP this week and then AF came. Told that is was a chemical pregnancy. Kind of a sad day. :cry: Has anyone else experienced this after a TR?


----------



## Anxious5

mommie4life said:


> Just stumbled accross this thread because I was reasearching the links (if any) of chemical pregnancy and tubal reversals. Had my reversal done March 24th 2010 by Dr Kaufman in FTW. Got three BFP this week and then AF came. Told that is was a chemical pregnancy. Kind of a sad day. :cry: Has anyone else experienced this after a TR?


Sorry to hear that , This is only my 2nd month to TTC so fairly new to all this. My TR was done on March 16th in Mexico City...Goodluck and lots of :dust:


----------



## cheekybint

Suedove, I am so sorry you appointment didn't go well :( If you are interested, my doctor was Mr Roger Davies at the BMI hospital in Northampton (not sure how far that is for you). He was absolutely fantastic. He works privately and through the NHS so does all tests etc on the NHS and only charges privately for the reversal. I would certainly recommend him if you want another opinion

As Tally said rings are the best for a reversal, and it definitely can be done by laparoscopy! Was the FS your saw actually the consultant/surgeon who performs the reversals because he/she doesn't sound like they know much about TRs at all.

Don't give up, get another opinion


----------



## cheekybint

mommie4life said:


> Just stumbled accross this thread because I was reasearching the links (if any) of chemical pregnancy and tubal reversals. Had my reversal done March 24th 2010 by Dr Kaufman in FTW. Got three BFP this week and then AF came. Told that is was a chemical pregnancy. Kind of a sad day. :cry: Has anyone else experienced this after a TR?

Hi mommie4life, so sorry to hear about your chemical :( Unfortunately it does seem to be a common occurance for us ladies with reversals. Whether it's connected or just coincidence I don't know


----------



## Suedove

Thanks Mel,
I went to the BMI in droitwich, I rang the Spire today in Macclesfield and have posed the question of reversal with rings!!!! They are going to get back to me fxd. Not sure why my FS ruled out TR??? Maybe he doesnt do it too much:wacko:
Will keep you ladies posted on any developments!

Hi Mommy4life, welcome to the forum, sorry about you chemical:sad2:

Thanks ladies for all the support
Sue x


----------



## keepthefaith

Sue I agree with what the others said. I also would like to add that when I became pregnant while my tubes were tied I was using an obgyn . He wasnt into tubal reversal and neither were the other docs that I saw. He was very pushy and talked down or TR and wanted me to do IVF. I couldnt afford that. I had a modified pomeroy you know where they remove a segment and burn the ends. Anyways I think you should first go on with the hsg just to be sure. Unless he has magic powers and can see the condition of your tubes I would not go with that. Take heart and be encouraged. If they can reverse Essure they surely reverse clips. The stats on clips and pregnancy afterwards are good. All you need is 4cm on one side or the other to conceive. Maybe you should get the hsg even if you have to pay for it yourself and then take the next step. The obgyn I had made me so sad . I left the office feeling so down. I understand how you feel.


----------



## peepoo71

Sue, I'm sorry about your appointment. Hope you get better news from another doctor.:sad1:

AFM...finally got my first AF after TR today...was 6 days late.


----------



## Anxious5

Woohoo Let mnth 1 of TTC begin


----------



## fluterby429

cheekybint said:


> mommie4life said:
> 
> 
> Just stumbled accross this thread because I was reasearching the links (if any) of chemical pregnancy and tubal reversals. Had my reversal done March 24th 2010 by Dr Kaufman in FTW. Got three BFP this week and then AF came. Told that is was a chemical pregnancy. Kind of a sad day. :cry: Has anyone else experienced this after a TR?
> 
> Hi mommie4life, so sorry to hear about your chemical :( Unfortunately it does seem to be a common occurance for us ladies with reversals. Whether it's connected or just coincidence I don't knowClick to expand...

Hi mommie4life, welcome the board. Like Mel said chemicals seem to be common, but I personally feel they are common among anyone TTC just because we are more aware of our bodies than that average woman. They estimate at least 50% or all pregnancies end/chemical. Most don't know cause they are not actively TTC and just think their AF is a few days late. I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. Chin up though cause at least you know you can get pg and on to the next cycle.

Sue I'm glad you are getting a second opinon! There are lots of ob/gyn's out there that will push IVF instead of the reversal simply because they are ignorant to the proceedure and the results. I had the modified pomeroy without the burning and I was left with 5cm on each side. GL and keep us posted


----------



## fluterby429

Well girls I've been feeling some more tugging and pinching in the left side again today. My bb's are getting sore and I don't feel so hot. But my bb's got sore last month too. Might just be a new horomonal thing for me. I may not be feeling so hot because I got bad news about my gma today. I'm flying out of TX to KY tomorrow to visit with her. They are only giving her a few weeks to live and this came out of nowhere


----------



## keepthefaith

Sorry about your GMA . It is always nice to be able to spend time with loved ones when health is declining. I am a hospice nurse and I deal with grief on a daily basis. Its really good you have the opportunity to see her. I hope she is comfortable and you have a safe trip.


----------



## fluterby429

thank you keepthefaith


----------



## Doingit4us

Sue I'm sorry about your appt, but I would take what that doc said w/ a grain of salt until you have your HSG or a second opinion. 

Welcome Mommie4life. I don't know much about chemicals, but I did read that women that are ttc are more likely to notice these. They are apparently pretty common. 

Flutterby those all sound like good signs. Don't u just hate it when it was the sme stuff that happened the prior month? U never know what's what. Fxd for u!

I just finished playing Bingo and won 6 games...Ths old lady threatened to bring a bodybag if I show up next week...lol


----------



## fluterby429

LOL @ Doingit4us...I never win at Bingo but I love to play!

I'm still feeling something going on in my uterus area. Not getting my hopes up but it is there for me to speculate on so I just can't help but take notice :shrug: I also have been tossing and turning all night and having to go pee sigh...the waiting:dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sue I am also so sorry your appt didn't go as planned but sounds like to me that fs just wanted the most money out of you. Keep your chin up and pray about it...you will find the perfect doc for you.

Hey Fluter yes this 2ww is a killer...just so so so slow!! lol

How is all the other tr ladies??


----------



## Anxious5

Cd12 for me and very crampy, was gonna try smep this mnth but dh must of drank somethin ( lol ) cuz he has wanted to bd evernight since cd 6....so i guess we will see how thngs go

On that note yesterday evening while :sex: it felt like he was hitting something :blush: even he felt it and stopped to ask me what that was :shrug:..Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies how you all doing?

Sorry sue to hear your news like others have said would get this checked again and get another opinion....good luck x

Well im on 6dpo today and feeling rather sicky...also creamy cm anyone else got any symptons to report??????




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1271912400;0;28


----------



## Anxious5

Hello josey i am cd12 and waiting to O.... Aside from feeling like dh was hitting something lastnite while bd ing i am also getting pains in my woohaa... Any advice?


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies :) My name is Anna 30 and DH is 35 and I'm new to the site. Thanks to Anxious5 for telling me about this group :) Okay So had my TR on March 31,2010 and we are TTC baby #4. We have 3 kids,ages 7,6 and 4 yrs old. Two furbabies,Gizmo and Bella(both cats). About my cycle, i normally have between a 29 to 31 day cycle and Ovulate between CD13 and CD 15. Can't wait to get to know all of you.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Navy2mom :) Welcome :hi:

I'm Mel, 34, OH is too. I'm currently on my 6th cycle since my TR, 2DPO and waiting to see if this has been a successful month. Had a HSG last week which confirmed only one tube is open. Unsure as to what will happen with the second, whether they can sort it or it will remain blocked

Congratulations on your TR, fingers crossed you have a very short journey!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

welcome navy! hope ur journey is short! I am sandi (33) and dh is (29)..i have 3 from a previous relationship and dh has none. I am on my 13 cycle of ttc after my tr in april 09. i am currently 11 dpo and praying for a BFP this month!!

anxious i am not sure about hitting something..thats odd maybe ur cervix was low. i would call the doc


----------



## Anxious5

I check my cervix, just started this mnth but it is high can barely touch it with the tip of my finger. It was only that 1 time so I guess I will let it slide and if it happens again I will make an appt.
Only 5 days till testing ..exciting, Im still waiting to O


----------



## Anxious5

Need to fuss ladies...went to the dr. today to get arefill on my folic acid, he told me dh needs to go in to check his sperm and dh absolutly refuses he says there is no need...Is that to much toask of him after all I had surgery for Christ sake and didnt whine about it!!!! Any advice I want to cry so bad


----------



## hopmpraymwish

anxios my fs wouldn't even do the tr without testing hubby first... but he was the same way thought it was a waste of money to have him tested even though he has no kids...lol

Well 12 dpo and I had small spotting this morning.. so I guess I am out AGAIN..... on to month 14 of ttc..... I will cry myself to sleep again and wait for the next O


----------



## Anxious5

Well i had it done in mx and it was a friend of the family but now that he is recommending it dh refuses... I feel bad cuz its something so simple and he wont even consider it, and after all i did so we could have a baby together dnt get me wrong i wanted the surgery but i just am really sad and dnt have any family or friends close to cry to... You girls aré all i have


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies i need some moré advice... I am cd14 and have no sign of O , i have been soooo dry for 2 days now , what could that mean?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh anxious I am sorry dh is being a pain. have u talked to him about doing it at home..as long as the sample stays at body temp and gets to the lab within 30 minutes it can be done that way... I will keep u in my prayers that he changes his mind. after all it will cause him no pain at all. I would really try to talk to him he is probably in fear its his fault u cant conceive. let him know no matter what the outcome it can be worked through. good luck!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

My dh is the type that if he says no he doesnt want it brought up anymore. I am praying myself hopefully he will undrestand how much it means to me and he can swallow his pride


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And honey I know it will be hard but your going to have to approach him with this again. Tj is the same way..he doesn't like to discuss things but sometimes things really need to be talked out and he needs to explain to you why exactly he doesn't want to do this for you after all you have done he needs to give a little as well. This is a 50/50 deal he has to be sure his side is all the way too. Hope your day gets better luv..:hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx Reedsgirl...I just dnt know sometimes men are so confusing, he is the one who first talked about having the TR and now he doesnt even want to go for a simple appt...He isnt even taking his folic acid


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow girl. Give it a day or two and then try to find the time when its just you and him and try to talk to him. Express to him how important this is and see if he will tell you what his fears are..men hate to admit they have those! LOL But hopefully he will communicate with you cause that is the only way it will all get sorted out. I am praying for the best for you and him


----------



## Anxious5

I will give it some time I am going to Tx for 2 weeks, I will try to talk to him when I get back

Do you have any idea why I would be so dry when usuallywet on cd14?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey anxious what all are u taking this cycle? have u O yet?


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Evening ladies :) TGIF!!!! 

Anxious5~ If you have been under more stress then normal this cycle,this could be how your body is telling you and delaying ovulation for you. :hugs: Hope you have a nice trip to Tx :) I will keep you in my thoughts and Prayers :hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Reedsgirl... Still no sign of O,,, i am taking folic acid and nothing else

Navy ... Gonna try to just go with the flow, maybe if i dnt thnk bout it it wil happen.. Lol


----------



## Anxious5

Good afternoon ladies , Hope all is well

Afm...I believe I have a yeast infection ugh....I have white watery cm but wont be checking internally anymore due to the infection..Does that affect ttc in any way?


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies :) Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. My kiddos are inbed and DH went to a concert this evening with one of our friends,so i have this nice quiet house that is clean and smells great!! Even my Fur-Babies are sleeping!! LOL 
Well here is the skinny on me: I'm on CD 15 and i got positive OPK on CD 13 and 14 but got a Neg OPK today, CM is EW and i'm HSO.......I don't take my temp. DH and I have BD twice in this fertile time and are planning on BDing at least once more before time is up for this month. Given this is our first month TTC after TR. So now i guess we do the TWW and pray for a BFP:)


----------



## peepoo71

Navy2Mom...this is my first month of TTC after TR too! i'm only on CD6. We're going to try the Shettles Method cuz we want a little pixie baby....we already have 5 boys between the 2 of us...2 for me and 3 for him! We figure if nothing happens in 3 months, the forget Shettles and just go for baby! :bunny:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies :)

How is everyone?

5dpo today. Had a huge temp drop yesterday but back up today thankfully!

Nothing really to report apart from that, hopefully I'll have a BFP by next Sunday! :D


----------



## Navy2mom

peepoo71 said:


> Navy2Mom...this is my first month of TTC after TR too! i'm only on CD6. We're going to try the Shettles Method cuz we want a little pixie baby....we already have 5 boys between the 2 of us...2 for me and 3 for him! We figure if nothing happens in 3 months, the forget Shettles and just go for baby! :bunny:

Hi peepoo71 :) what is the Shettles method? I have heard others saying they wanted a pixie baby too but not sure what this means. I hope you get your BFP soon:flower: 

Cheekybint~ My fingers are crossed that you see a :bfp: next weekend during testing :flower:

As for me, nothing much to report... I am in my TWW :kiss: 

Anxious5~ How are you doing sweetie?? Have you O'd yet??


----------



## Anxious5

Hey navy.... Dnt thnk so for bout 3 days cp has been hso and today it is a little lower still soft and open, cm has been creamy and ahité ant today it is watery and white ... So confused today is cd 16 and always have a 28 day cycle

cheeky... Fxd for you 

Welcome peepoo!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Witch got me 2 days early...my cycles are becoming irregular again. UGH


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Witch got me 2 days early...my cycles are becoming irregular again. UGH

Bad witch... Hopefully this mnth will be different


----------



## Zoom

jaimad said:


> Hello ladies! I thought we could start a thread for all of us who are TTC after having a Tubal Reversal! I would love it if you joined me in this journey!
> 
> AFM: I am 27 & have 3 amazing kiddos from a previous marriage. I had a tubal after my last child & regretted it ever since! I have remarried the mist amazing man who has no kids of his own. We had a tubal reversal at the end of October 09. Since then we have had one chemical and this month was rough as well. Had spotting 2 days before AF, got a bfp on the day after AF was due and then started bleeding again the next day. It's not a normal AF but I haven't taken another test yet. I feel as though I'm out again. Ugh.

Me to had mine in Oct 09!! only managed to repair one tube, back in on 7th June as having the endo removed they found.

Now finnished writting my quick note going to have a read throu everthing on this thread and get up to date, this is the thread I have always wanted to see cool!!
Zx


----------



## cheekybint

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Witch got me 2 days early...my cycles are becoming irregular again. UGH

So sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## cheekybint

Welcome Zoom! :hi:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies think i should count last night as cd1 since she came about 9pm or should today be cd1???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

welcome Zoom!!:)


----------



## needafriend

FINALLY....I found some ladies going through the same as me. Have 3 great kids, all c-sec, had a tubal done with the last in 2005. Got divorced and now remarried and hubby has no kids. Had a TR done in Jan 25/10 and stressing like mad to have a baby. Had a HSG done end of April to see if the surgery was a success and it was. No blockage!!YAY...but still and going nuts trying to make it happen. Would love to connect with anyone to chat and share stories.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> hey ladies think i should count last night as cd1 since she came about 9pm or should today be cd1???

Last night would be your CD1


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> FINALLY....I found some ladies going through the same as me. Have 3 great kids, all c-sec, had a tubal done with the last in 2005. Got divorced and now remarried and hubby has no kids. Had a TR done in Jan 25/10 and stressing like mad to have a baby. Had a HSG done end of April to see if the surgery was a success and it was. No blockage!!YAY...but still and going nuts trying to make it happen. Would love to connect with anyone to chat and share stories.

Welcome to the group Needafriend ! I'm Anna :hi: DH and I have 3 kids and thought we were done becuz of two things my health and doctors advice that a 4th PG would be very dangerous..... But after a Gastric Bypass, a Gallbladder removal and a surgery to fix my Proeformated (sp?) Ulcer and nowafter all that DH and I and both of my doctors(infertility and General surg./gastric docs) said it was okay for me to have my TR this past Feb. and my TR surgery was March 31st,2010 and this is our first month TTC : )


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Zoom and welcome back to the group :)


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome zoom and needafriend.... Today was family day so didnt have a chance to chat, hope everyone is doing alright


----------



## Zoom

Hi

So happy to find a thread that is so alive and kicking. I have joined a few that have been going a while and it's hard to get involved with some of the stuff. So many thanks for making me so welcome here. 

Well I am 36 years young one girl of 12. Been with my OH for 20 months and soon knew we wanted to have some choice about a baby. Had reversal done in Oct 09 should have been done keyhole, but ended up being opened up due to not being able to open tubes. Turns out I have bad endo and had cysts. he removed the cysts but couldn't do the endo. I am back in 7th June to have endo removed, anyone else had endo removal?

So only one tube.:growlmad:
Still positive I will get a :bfp:

Thats me, like I said need to have a read throu and catch with where you are all up to. In the mean time I wish you all the best and cheers again for making me so welcom.:thumbup:

Cheers Zoe x


----------



## Zoom

Oh I am testing on the 24th is anyone else?

Zx


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,

Sorry reedsgirl AF got you im going to nick her broom so can't get any of us ....lol

Well im 11 dpo today having lots of mixed symptons but trying hard not to spot...

Bb.s sore
Nausea for quite few days
Tiredness
CM creamy
Af Cramps

Looking on last month looks like same symptons might take a test on wed or test when missed who knows have a feeling she on way though.....

Jo x


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

Zoom - I'll be testing 24th May too :) I've also only one tube currently working (other is blocked) but keeping the positivity! Had a HSG a few weeks ago that confirmed all this, hopefully when I see my FS I will find out if he can open the other

Josey - fingers crossed AF doesn't show her ugly head this cycle!


----------



## peepoo71

Navy2Mom, I had gastric bypass too! You're the first person I've found who's had both RNY AND TR! I'm 17 months out from RNY...down to 128...I'm happy with that. Now I'm on CD 7 first month TTC after TR.


----------



## Navy2mom

peepoo71 said:


> Navy2Mom, I had gastric bypass too! You're the first person I've found who's had both RNY AND TR! I'm 17 months out from RNY...down to 128...I'm happy with that. Now I'm on CD 7 first month TTC after TR.

 That is awesome congrats on the weight loss:flower: I am 27 months post op from RYN and down to 133lbs :happydance: This is DH and Mines first month TTC to after TR. I am on CD 17-2 DPO and waiting to test!! Today i am feeling tired with an achy lower back and an Increased sex drive(not sure what that's all about) :shrug: 

Good Morning Everyone :flower: Hope everyone is doing well I will have to go back an catch up on a little reading....I'll be on though out the day:)


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Zoom and Needafriend! Welcome...I had my TR in Oct 09, but we waited to try until Mar. They were only able to save one tube, but my hopes are high.

How was everyone's weekened? My family came to visit me, so it was good for me. I have my HSG today at 2pm. Wish me luck. If my one tube is still open we are going to try to do IUI. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful wk!


----------



## Anxious5

Zoom and needafriend..My name is Jessica I am 30 yrs old with 4 wonderful children from prior marriage , Dh is 24 with no childre we had TR done in March of this mnth on Cycle 2 of ttc

Josey fxd that she stays away...goodluck on testing

Cheeky, peeepoo, Navy2mom and doingit4us..Hope all you ladies are doing ok

Asf checked cp and cm this am cp is HSO and I actually have a mixture of ewcm and whiteish cm...Maybe im not out this mnth...Fxd!!! oh and if I O late does that mean my period will be later?


----------



## Anxious5

Wow when did we move to TTc buddies and groups ..no wonder I wasnt able to find us:haha:


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Zoom and needafriend..My name is Jessica I am 30 yrs old with 4 wonderful children from prior marriage , Dh is 24 with no childre we had TR done in March of this mnth on Cycle 2 of ttc
> 
> Josey fxd that she stays away...goodluck on testing
> 
> Cheeky, peeepoo, Navy2mom and doingit4us..Hope all you ladies are doing ok
> 
> Asf checked cp and cm this am cp is HSO and I actually have a mixture of ewcm and whiteish cm...Maybe im not out this mnth...Fxd!!! oh and if I O late does that mean my period will be later?

Yup Af should arrive later since looks like Ovulation is coming late for you .....I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## cheekybint

Evening Ladies :)

Anxious - yes your AF will be due later :) Your LP tend to remain the same, it's the O that pushes the AF date back. Fingers crossed you O soon!


----------



## Zoom

cheekybint said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> Zoom - I'll be testing 24th May too :) I've also only one tube currently working (other is blocked) but keeping the positivity! Had a HSG a few weeks ago that confirmed all this, hopefully when I see my FS I will find out if he can open the other
> 
> Josey - fingers crossed AF doesn't show her ugly head this cycle!

Hi Checky

How you going any symtoms yet?

I know I sound simple but need to ask what is a HSG, I have noticed many people mention it, also is IVI the same as IVF? 

I agree fingers crossed Josey be lovely to get a :bfp: on this page!!

Love Zoe x


----------



## Zoom

Hi all

Anyone think anything on vivid dreams I am really having loads of them, my only symtom, and so much for not symtom spotting?

Josey I think when I first joined this site we chatted a bit, it was just after my opp. I needed to get my head round the shock of only one tube being fixed and the stage 3 endo. Now we are all systoms go and if honest, the journey is much easier due to threads with ladies on like this!

:dust: to you all
Love Zoe x


----------



## Navy2mom

well i got a question for you ladies...... We all have had our TR's and we are all running on one if not both tubes shorter then normal now......so my question is if it takes an egg 7 days to make it down the tube, shouldn't it take our eggs less time to make it down our tube(s)????? and i wonder by how many days shorter??? Just something i started wondering about and thought i would ask.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Zoom :)

No symptoms here yet, too early for me

HSG is where they put dye inside through the cervix and into the uterus and tubes. They then x-ray you to see where the dye is or isn't flowing. Simple procedure which may or may not be painful, depends on the person - mine was very painful, had to demand they stop! I dare say if i'd managed to get through the pain they'd have unblocked my blocked tube but I couldn't take it any longer

IUI is a type of artificial insemination. They put the sperm directly into the uterus to give it a better chance of survival. 

As for the BFP, we're definitely over due one on here!!


----------



## cheekybint

Navy2mom said:


> well i got a question for you ladies...... We all have had our TR's and we are all running on one if not both tubes shorter then normal now......so my question is if it takes an egg 7 days to make it down the tube, shouldn't it take our eggs less time to make it down our tube(s)????? and i wonder by how many days shorter??? Just something i started wondering about and thought i would ask.

I asked this question all over the internet earlier this year and still can't find an answer lol

It'd make sense to me that if the tubes are shorter then the journey would be shorter too, but someone did suggest that it may take longer because it has to work it's way pass the scar tissue.

I think one of us should ask our FS this question lol I'm not seeing mine until July but if we don't have an answer by then i'll ask him :D


----------



## Navy2mom

cheekybint said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> well i got a question for you ladies...... We all have had our TR's and we are all running on one if not both tubes shorter then normal now......so my question is if it takes an egg 7 days to make it down the tube, shouldn't it take our eggs less time to make it down our tube(s)????? and i wonder by how many days shorter??? Just something i started wondering about and thought i would ask.
> 
> I asked this question all over the internet earlier this year and still can't find an answer lol
> 
> It'd make sense to me that if the tubes are shorter then the journey would be shorter too, but someone did suggest that it may take longer because it has to work it's way pass the scar tissue.
> 
> I think one of us should ask our FS this question lol I'm not seeing mine until July but if we don't have an answer by then i'll ask him :DClick to expand...

I just sawmy FS on May 3rd and this question just comes to me last night!! :dohh: the next time i am to see my FS is when i fet a BFP on a test or in Nov./Dec ....which ever comes first!! I am SO glad i'm not the only one that was thinking about this.... It just makes sense tho!!


----------



## Zoom

Well I am in having my endo removed on the 7th June, plus I am have a HSG didn't know that was the name for it, (thanks checky) but I will be alseep due to having endo removed. I will ask him about the journey length as that is a good question!!

Zx


----------



## Anxious5

have also had that ? in the back of my mind but I have asked my dr. so many odd ?´s after my surgery was just gonna try to wait awhile


----------



## Navy2mom

Zoom said:


> Well I am in having my endo removed on the 7th June, plus I am have a HSG didn't know that was the name for it, (thanks checky) but I will be alseep due to having endo removed. I will ask him about the journey length as that is a good question!!
> Zx

Good Luck on June 7th :) and Can't wait what your Doctor says.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hey ladies. Well I had my HSG today and everything looks ok with my one tube. No blockage at all. I should O this weekend when I am home w/ the hubby. The nurse told me that for some reason women get pregnant right after having their HSG done. Fxd that I will be one of those. She did say that I should stop trying to have a baby and just let it happen naturally. That's easier said than done.


----------



## Zoom

Hi Doingit4us,

Well my consultant said the same thing, something to do with the hormones and stress levels. So I have stopped OPK, and trying not to symtom spot that is the hard one. We don't talk about the nusery anymore, and OH has an app on his iphone so he knows when bding time is, just so we don't miss it, but dont have to say its bding time. I must admit I am less focused on it than normal, which does mean I am more chilled. On the other hand, I don't know if we missed Ov (although we bd all the time hahaha) OH has also taken the tests away and we only have 1 in the house he is going to give it back on the 24th!!! The one thing I will never give up is this site.

What does everyone else think?

While I am asking questions...again.... do we Ov from different tubes each time and how will that work if I only have one. I have taken up writing down all my questions for consultant, but in the mean time would ladies mind helping out, some of you are so much more knowledgeable than me.

Zoe xx


----------



## Zoom

https://www.ivf-infertility.com/reversal_sterilization.php
Have a read through the above it was very interesting to me!


----------



## cheekybint

Doingit4us said:


> Hey ladies. Well I had my HSG today and everything looks ok with my one tube. No blockage at all. I should O this weekend when I am home w/ the hubby. The nurse told me that for some reason women get pregnant right after having their HSG done. Fxd that I will be one of those. She did say that I should stop trying to have a baby and just let it happen naturally. That's easier said than done.

I was told the same, hopefully I'll get a BFP next week to prove it!


----------



## cheekybint

Zoom said:


> Hi Doingit4us,
> 
> Well my consultant said the same thing, something to do with the hormones and stress levels. So I have stopped OPK, and trying not to symtom spot that is the hard one. We don't talk about the nusery anymore, and OH has an app on his iphone so he knows when bding time is, just so we don't miss it, but dont have to say its bding time. I must admit I am less focused on it than normal, which does mean I am more chilled. On the other hand, I don't know if we missed Ov (although we bd all the time hahaha) OH has also taken the tests away and we only have 1 in the house he is going to give it back on the 24th!!! The one thing I will never give up is this site.
> 
> What does everyone else think?

I hate being told to just relax and let it happen lol

We only have an averaged 25% chance of falling pregnant each month as it is, add in the TR factors (and in some cases one tube) and that percentage drops by a lot! I don't use OPKs but I do chart my temperatures. My cycle is pretty regular but it's nice to have the reassurance that you have actually ovulated and when AF is going to be due



Zoom said:


> While I am asking questions...again.... do we Ov from different tubes each time and how will that work if I only have one. I have taken up writing down all my questions for consultant, but in the mean time would ladies mind helping out, some of you are so much more knowledgeable than me.

We ovulate down one tube each month (occasionally both) so for us Zoe we're taking pot luck on it being the good tube! I take Soya Isoflavones (natures answer to Clomid), last cycle I had a internal scan a day or so before ovulation and they confirmed I would ovulate from both tubes. This was prior to the HSG that told me one tube was blocked. So last month I had a good chance but BFN. 

I suspect I ovulated from both again this month but was not lucky enough to have an internal scan to confirm it.

Sometime you can have a dominant ovary/tube and will ovulate more so on that side than the other. Again, it's all down to luck on that being the good tube too!

I'm not too concerned about having only one working tube though, just means it may take us a little longer to get pregnant. It might not either! 

Only takes one tube, one egg, one sperm :D

We'll get there Zoe :D


----------



## Zoom

This is better than my consultant and cheeper :thumbup:

I am of to get Soya Isoflavones!

Cheers Zoe


----------



## Navy2mom

Zoom ~ Thank you for sharing that link info with us it was a very interesting read.

Morning ladies:) Nothing much to report here.... just feeling a little out of it today. I will check back this afternoon to see hower everyone is doing and hopefully i will be more awake and having alittle more energy by then!


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning ladies ... How is everyone?

Cd18 and still waiting on O.... Fxd it happens b4 friday as i am going to Tx for 2 weeks


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Anxious, almost 5.30pm here lol

Hope you ovulate soon, definitely not happened yet?


----------



## Anxious5

I only check cm and cp this month and cp has been Hso for bout a week now( although today isnt as opened as the past days)...cm yesterday was a mixture of milky and very small amount of ewcm and of course today just milky..my cycle this mnth has been weird spotting and small amount of blood hardly any on the pad wich lasted for 3 days or so, I had an infection down the past couple of day no discharge just really dry and swollen..thinking maybe that delayed O..just hoping it happens before I leave friday


----------



## peepoo71

Hi Ladies! I've been having light pink cm yesterday & today (cd7 & 8). I'm not due to O for 6 more days!! My abdomen feels bloated and achey, but otherwise normal. -OPKs... Any ideas?


----------



## Navy2mom

peepoo71 said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been having light pink cm yesterday & today (cd7 & 8). I'm not due to O for 6 more days!! My abdomen feels bloated and achey, but otherwise normal. -OPKs... Any ideas?

Hmm all i can think of is possible stress related ??


----------



## Anxious5

Wanting to be positive this mnth but just cant seem to stay that way....Atleast Dh and I have been :sex: everyotherday just incase I wasnt paying much attention and it did happen

Oh yeah woke up this am with a headache and my knees are killing me( both of them) even hurts to walk..went to Dr and without even examining me he said..once again..It´s Normal!!! I hate thos 2 words its all I seem to get from him, gonna talk Dh into taken me for a second opinion


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA but I had a lot going on. But I did get a car, thank God. I graduated May 14, 2010, this past Friday. I will try to post pictures later.

Okay so how are my TTC ladies doing? Is there in BFP that I missed?


----------



## Doingit4us

[/QUOTE]

I hate being told to just relax and let it happen lol

We only have an averaged 25% chance of falling pregnant each month as it is, add in the TR factors (and in some cases one tube) and that percentage drops by a lot! I don't use OPKs but I do chart my temperatures. My cycle is pretty regular but it's nice to have the reassurance that you have actually ovulated and when AF is going to be due



Zoom said:


> I hate being told that too. My husband on the other hand agrees completely. He just keeps saying stop trying and have fun. Enjoy it, stop testing, stay off the internet. Easy for him to say. He only has one part in this whole process and he can't get that right. How hard is it for 40 million sperm to make it to an egg?! Good lord, they can't all be directionally challenged. Maybe if they did their job I wouldn't have to research ways to help them out. :growlmad:
> 
> Anywhoo, now that I am done ranting :blush: How's everyone doing?


----------



## Zoom

FX Aniuos for your Ovulation!!

I emailed the consultant yesterday to find out a few bits about my opp and how it was being done. Asked him the length of my one tube and also about if the egg takes less time. He was at home so didn't have his notes, but he did say that is a good question about the egg. It can very from person to person due to problems in the tube and things like endo, but on the hole the time is the same as a "normal tube"

Hope this helps a wee bit.

Trying my hardest not to test now dreams gettimg more vivid
Zoe x


----------



## josey123

Hiya ladies

Hope your all well

Hiya Zoom yes i do remember talking to you some time ago if i remember you live not far from me? hope your well hun its our 7 ttc but hopeful

Well 13 dpo i tested this morning and was:bfn: i think af is just round the corner though feel different this month think its in my head......body plays so many tricks on us.....

Hi to any newbies and good luck and hope your journey is short in ttc


Jo x x


----------



## Zoom

Hi Josey

Well you know its not over till :witch: shows and I hope she stays away, we are so in need of some :bfp: at the moment, that I hope they are all heading our way.

I live Knutsford way Cheshire. We are now 6TTC so right behind you. I really strugled in the beginning with the info i got only one tube, endo cysts. Guess we weren't ready for bad news, but now with support here and an excellent consultant plus fab OH I feel positive one day I will be posting a :bfp: 

Anyway best get of to work so good luck all testing today FX for you
Zx


----------



## cheekybint

Morning Ladies :)

Congratulations on your gradulation ready4onemore! Unfortunately you've not missed any BFPs, we're seriously overdue one now!!

Sorry about the BFN Josey, but AF isn't here yet so fingers crossed you get one still xxxxxx

8DPO here, nothing to report really. Temps are still following their usual pattern, looks like tomorrow's will be the turning point (if this is my month). If not, on to cycle 7 by the at of the week


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA but I had a lot going on. But I did get a car, thank God. I graduated May 14, 2010, this past Friday. I will try to post pictures later.
> 
> Okay so how are my TTC ladies doing? Is there in BFP that I missed?

Woohoo new car and you graduated... Congrats

josey ... Fxd that Af doesnt come

goodmorning to the rest of the ladies

Afm.. Gave up on waiting on O, i only have 2 moré days here wit Dh and no sign of the ewcm. Although dh and I have been bd'ing everyother day . Yesterday had really bad cramping ( like af was on her way) that i had to double over due to pain and some pulling sensations in my lower abdomen... Not sure what thats all about


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies!!! 

Josey~ Sorry to hear you got a BFN... But there's still a chance until AF shows.

Ready4onemore~ :hi: and Congrats on the new car and graduation :) 

Zoom~ Thank you for asking that question about eggie making it down the tube(s) :) 

AFM....I am feeling okay today woke up with a backache again this morning, but i am not thinking much of it cuz i stained my back a couple weeks ago. CP is LFC and CM is MUCH less today and is Lotiony/Sticky (sorry for TMI) My face is starting to break out a little bit and my right hip and upper leg is achey today. As for POAS goes I am going to hold off until the 24th or 25th (I will be 9-10 DPO)

Hope everyone has a nice day:)


----------



## Zoom

cheekybint said:


> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Congratulations on your gradulation ready4onemore! Unfortunately you've not missed any BFPs, we're seriously overdue one now!!
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Josey, but AF isn't here yet so fingers crossed you get one still xxxxxx
> 
> 8DPO here, nothing to report really. Temps are still following their usual pattern, looks like tomorrow's will be the turning point (if this is my month). If not, on to cycle 7 by the at of the week

Hi Cheeky

Why will tomorrow be the turning point. I never chart my temp but might do tomorrow to see if high, is this what you mean about tomorrow? Nosey sorry just same dpo as you
Zx


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Zoe

If you click on the link in my siggy you'll see my charts. The average shows that my temp would usually drop back down from tomorrow onwards. I'm hoping it will continue to go up, but I am expecting it to continue along it's usual pattern.

Tomorrows temp rise/drop is specific to me and my chart, it's different for everyone :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone, 

I hope everyone is having a great day. I am feeling a little tired today. I promise to try and post pic today. 

I know we will have some BFP real soon. I just know it.


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day. I am feeling a little tired today. I promise to try and post pic today.
> 
> I know we will have some BFP real soon. I just know it.

Doing good today I have 2 more days till I am on my way to Yx so I can see my 2 boys:happydance:


----------



## Zoom

Hello

Consultant has told me endo that I am having removed on 7th as well as HSG is around back of vagina, bowel and left overy, anyone else got endo as well as had tubal reversal?

Hi checky yes see what you mean about your chart, tomorrow is an important day for you so fX for you that your temps stay high for you. Let me know how you get on tomorrow.

Hi ready4onemore hope your right, we are defo due some :bfp:

Hey Navy your signs are looking great!!

Goodluck to all. I really need to stop myself from testing this week as other half has put a ban on it till af due. :ban:

Zx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

good luck ladies! praying for some BFPs on here!!:)


----------



## Navy2mom

HI ladies:) So i checked my CP and CM this afternoon and CP was LCF and CM looks like snot,sorry don't know how else to describe it. Is this a normal and good thing???


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies

Just a update AF got me this month heres to next month.....

Good luck all those waiting x x


----------



## Zoom

Hi Josey

Sorry to hear it. Hope next month is yours.

Zx


----------



## Zoom

Suedove said:


> Thanks Mel,
> I went to the BMI in droitwich, I rang the Spire today in Macclesfield and have posed the question of reversal with rings!!!! They are going to get back to me fxd. Not sure why my FS ruled out TR??? Maybe he doesnt do it too much:wacko:
> Will keep you ladies posted on any developments!
> 
> Hi Mommy4life, welcome to the forum, sorry about you chemical:sad2:
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the support
> Sue x

Hi I had mine done at Macc with the most amazing consultant he covers there and Cheadle, was much cheaper, and is great i am back in to have hsg done in a couple of weeks, i can highly recommend him!

Zxx


----------



## cheekybint

Morning ladies :)

well my temp went as expected this morning, down :( So no baby for me this month either. No even going to bother wasting any tests.

In Laws arrive in just 18 days so fingers crossed I ovulate again before they get here 

Good luck to all those still in this month x x x


----------



## Zoom

Hi Mel

I am not great at chartting, and don't want to tell you what to do. I just think theses things aren't an exact science and I hope that you get the :bfp: you so derserve.

FX for you to have high temps tomorrow that keep climbing

Lots of love Zx :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

josey so sorry witch got you. Mel sorry about the temp dip but dont count ur self out yet didnt last month ur temp stay high?? 

I am starting the creighton model this month...tell u more later


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Zoe x x


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies :) 

Mel~ Sorry to hear about the temp dip :hugs:

Josey~ Sorry that the :witch: showed up, Keeping my fx that June is your Month :)

AFM~ I haven't checked CM or CP this morning...... I woke up short fused and irritable this morning. I give an update later on me.


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Sandi x x x

interested to hear more about this new plan!


----------



## Anxious5

Reedsgirl..Something new...Very interested

Cheeky .. sorry your temp dipped maybe tomorrow will high

Nnnnavny..Goodmorning and hope your mood changes,heres to a good day :thumbup:

Afm....Cp low hard and closed but cm was kinda yellowish and stretchy so maybe I just didt realize I O´d last mnth had the same thing in my 2ww.
Well I leave tomorrow for Tx ,I am so excited!!! Get to see my 2 boys but only one is coming back with me


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Reedsgirl..Something new...Very interested
> 
> Cheeky .. sorry your temp dipped maybe tomorrow will high
> 
> Nnnnnavy..Goodmorning and hope your mood changes,heres to a good day :thumbup:
> 
> Afm....Cp low hard and closed but cm was kinda yellowish and stretchy so maybe I just didt realize I O´d last mnth had the same thing in my 2ww.
> Well I leave tomorrow for Tx ,I am so excited!!! Get to see my 2 boys but only one is coming back with me

Thank You :hugs: Hope you have a fun and safe trip Anxious5 :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Josey, sorry af showed her ugly head.

Cheeky, don't give up just yet.

Hey, where is fluter?

Okay can someone tell me how to upload pictures in a post? Please.


----------



## Anxious5

Ok this morning I noticed yellowish stretcy cm and now that has gone and it is watery white...This cycle has defo confused me this mnth!!!! I am now experiencing light headedness, and slight nausea and really warm...could be a migraine coming on but with them I usually get the urge to eat


----------



## reedsgirl1138

okay the creighton model is the catholic form of birth control but it is also used when they are trying to conceive. i start classes soon. its all about monitoring ur cm...so evrytime my pants go down i check my cm. lol. and chart it. i see the teacher once a month and we go over my chart. my friend theresa did this and is now pregnant her dn has a low sperm count and mobility. its not a one month and bang ur preggo its all about knowing ur body and how the cm helps conceive.


----------



## Doingit4us

Ladies I need your advice. I took an opk this morning and it was negative. This evening I noticed and increase and change in CM and now it is a positive. Not completely dark but def positive. I don't go home until tomorrow evening. The test is supposed to let me know if I am going to ovulate within 24-48 hrs. Do u guys think I might miss my O? I am silently freaking out. I guess I just want so reassurance.


----------



## fluterby429

Hi gals...sorry I have been MIA but last Tues I got a frantic call from my mom telling me that they just told her my Gma has weeks to live. This was a complete shock. I got on plane the next morn. to Indiana and I've been here ever since. There is a lot going on but just to update I got AF right on time. I started spotting 2 days before which is really out of the norm for me.

I think I'm gonna be out of this race for over a year at this point. Things are kinda outta control in my life right now and he leaves soon


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Hi gals...sorry I have been MIA but last Tues I got a frantic call from my mom telling me that they just told her my Gma has weeks to live. This was a complete shock. I got on plane the next morn. to Indiana and I've been here ever since. There is a lot going on but just to update I got AF right on time. I started spotting 2 days before which is really out of the norm for me.
> 
> I think I'm gonna be out of this race for over a year at this point. Things are kinda outta control in my life right now and he leaves soon

Fluter, I hope all is well with your Gma. I will be praying for you. I am glad you check in I was wondering were you been.


----------



## Zoom

Hi Doingit4 us. honestly I don't know, but would just be bding as soon as you get home to be safe. I am sure you will catch it.

Well I am out for this month, tested and got a :bfp: I know its early but just need to forget it for this month. Plus now I have tested I have AF like pains. Anyone feel they just don't trust their body anymore?

Gutted as going to be out next month due to HSG and endo removal, and it feels ages away before I will be back in TTWW. I am now also worried about the hsg and if they find my only one tube is blocked what nexted? Anyone else working of one?

OH no doubt will be his normal amazing self and what ever happens will be caring and strong, but we had both agreed we weren't going to go down the IVF route due to emotional up evil. Now thou I am panicing that if tube is blocked that will be out only option!

Of to give my head a shake!!

Love Zx


----------



## Navy2mom

ZOOM!!! you got a BFP!! Congrats sweetie......i had to read your post like 3 times!! I hope my eye aren't playing tricks on me!!

Doingit4us~ Sorry to hear about your grandma,I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

How is everyone else doing today??

As for me ~ I am 6DPO today ,woke up with a slight headache and still a little tired/sluggish this morning,kinda gassy too,but otherwise feel okay.
Yesterday was a different story though....i was sick to my stomach 3 diff. times yesterday and moody!!


----------



## cheekybint

Not your eyes Navy2mom, but Zoom's typing, she meant to put BFN :(

Sorry to hear it Zoom, hopefully you'll get one in a few days time xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Navy2mom

cheekybint said:


> Not your eyes Navy2mom, but Zoom's typing, she meant to put BFN :(
> 
> Sorry to hear it Zoom, hopefully you'll get one in a few days time xxxxxxxxxxxxx

OH :( Now I just feel like a big dumb dumb :dohh:.....So sorry Zoom :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

How you doing Navy, and what's with the pregancy ticker lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Navy are your pregnant? Your ticker says you are 2wks prego. 

I hope everyone is having a great day to day. Do anyone have plans for the weekend? My DH just bought a grill so he went to the store last night and bought meat to grill so we will have a few friends over. Not sure I am up to it been having a awful toothache.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ready4onemore :)

We're continuing with the garden this weekend, and the garage!

Was hoping to get our decking down but the wood still hasn't arrived from the sawmill, so it will probably just be a weekend of digging and planting instead lol 

Spending tomorrow morning sorting the garage before we start on the garden, it's no longer a garage but a dumping ground. So we're having a clear out and hopefully we'll be able to fit motorbikes in it properly again! :D

Quite fancy the idea of a BBQ though, especially if it stays as nice as it's been here today


----------



## Anxious5

Zoom...Its not over till the :witch:shows her face...
Flutter ...I will keep you in my prayers
Ckeeky...Have fun with the garden and garage
ready4onemore...Sounds like fun hope that toothache goes away
Navy..Sorry you still arent feeling good..but hopefully its a good sign, 
Afm..I am getting on the bus at &pm and headed to Texas to see my 2 sons who I have missed so muck, Wont be back on till Sunday


----------



## ready4onemore

Wow Cheeky, I wish I could plant a garden that actually grows. LOL I can't keep a plant alive more than 2 weeks.

Anxious, Have fun in the Great State of Texas!! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

evening ladies...had to catch up. LOL been able to post from my phone but hard to read. 

So Navy..you preggo?? Congrats if you are!!:)

Mel how you feeling girl?? Get some PMA while you are out in the garden that is when I seem to get mine.:flower:

Anxious have a great time in Texas.

Ready I am so glad you got a new car and graduation. How close are you to the tr now??

Sorry if I missed anyone. Have a great night ladies.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies!! I am NOT preggo as far as i know......i don't test until Monday or Tuesday at soonest. 
I just like the ticker it keeps me from testing too early that's why it says 2 weeks and 6 days...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I see Navy!! Kinda makes sense. LOL


----------



## Zoom

cheekybint said:


> Hey ready4onemore :)
> 
> We're continuing with the garden this weekend, and the garage!
> 
> Was hoping to get our decking down but the wood still hasn't arrived from the sawmill, so it will probably just be a weekend of digging and planting instead lol
> 
> Spending tomorrow morning sorting the garage before we start on the garden, it's no longer a garage but a dumping ground. So we're having a clear out and hopefully we'll be able to fit motorbikes in it properly again! :D
> 
> Quite fancy the idea of a BBQ though, especially if it stays as nice as it's been here today

Hi Mel

That is funny I have just been writting up my plans for the weekend on my journal, and they include the garden and starting the gagrage convertion, looks like its not only our cycles that are in line! hahaha

How have your temps been?

Love Zoe


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope you all are having a great day and those of you TTC get plenty of BDing in. :happydance:


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies!!! well for the fun of it i caved in and tested ....OPK and HPT......results were BFN on both tests i know it is still early...seeing i am only 7DPO but these test were free that came in the mail to a friend of mine and she is now 8 weeks along. I feel totally normal today,so I am thinking that maybe this isn't my month !! I was going to POAS on Monday but i think i will wait to POAS again until the middle to end of this up coming week.


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies I made it safely and got 2 see my 2 boys....I had a whole lot of creamy cm on the bus ride..yucky and today lots of lotiony watery cm, hope all is well with you ladies


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

AF got me today, bang on time so on to Cycle 7 :(

How's everyone else doing? Hope you all had a great weekend!

Sorry for the BFN Navy2mom, hopefully it's just too early to test xxxx

Glad you got to see your boys Anxious5, hope you all had a lovely time together xxxxxxx


----------



## Zoom

Hi all

Sorry to here it Mel, got me to yesterday in the afternoon. Was really difficult as I was just about to get into my swimming stuff for my first triatholon. So had to deal with the dashed hopes and the problem of the tri swim. OH was proud of me, there was no time for tears, and I don't know if it was the fustration I felt or what but I did a really good time on the bike!

Also it mean that I will now be having the HSG and the endo removal on the 7th, so I hope that I get the results I need, or it really is game over!

Cheers all
Love Zoe x


----------



## Navy2mom

cheekybint said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> AF got me today, bang on time so on to Cycle 7 :(
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Sorry for the BFN Navy2mom, hopefully it's just too early to test xxxx
> 
> Glad you got to see your boys Anxious5, hope you all had a lovely time together xxxxxxx

Aww thank you :hug: Sorry that the :witch: got ya :(


----------



## Anxious5

Thnx cheeky I will be here with them till the 5th of June we have a family reunion on Sunday my 11 yr old is going to Mx. with me but my 14ytr old is not...Sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face

Zoom...Sorry she got you ,Congratulations on your triatholon and good luck with your Hsg and your endo removal

Navy...Its not over till she shows so heres to :af: and testing for your bfp

Afm..gonna go with Af due on the 28th as I have never been late before, dont have not 1 symptom so this mnth I am gonna do Opk's and temping


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

How is everyone today? Cheeky so about AF. Navy sorry about your bfn. Wishing you all lots of baby dust.


----------



## Anxious5

Waiting for my son to get out of school so we can play guitar hero...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

afternoon! mel so sorry the witch got you! baby dust for this month. 

well ladies I found a new non stress job!! start in about 3 weeks. so excited!!


----------



## Anxious5

Well today Af got me 4 days early..going on to the next cycle


----------



## Doingit4us

How is everyone doing? I hope u all had a good weekend. I celebrated my b-day on Sat.

Zoom & Anxious-Sorry to hear AF got u. 

Navy- Fxd that u get a bfp

Well I made it home Friday evening. Did the do Friday and again Sunday. Hopefully I didn't miss my day. If I miss it this month I'm out again in Jun because I'll ovulate during the wk.


----------



## Anxious5

Ok bright red blood has totally disapeared 3o minutes after I thought Af was here she disapeared not even pink cm...Whats goin on?


----------



## Zoom

Hi Anious

Sorry af got you, or has it?? I am rubbish at knowing what that means. My af has been very very painful this month and like you on and of not as heavy as normal. Emailed my consultant and he thinks its the endo and that the flow is not right due to things being in the way, like cysts and the endo it's self. Do you have endo? and are both of your tubes open. If I sounds like I know what I am talking about stop me at anytime!

Anyway hope it gets sorted out for you, so you know where you are for your next cycle

Goodluck
zxx


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies!! I am Confused and would like to know what you ladies think!! Okay this is our first month TTC #4 and I had a Tubal Reversal on March 31st 2010......now I was looking back last night at my other cycles and they range from 29-31 days with my average being 30 day cycles for the month. 
This cycle AF came on May 1st and I got Positive OPK on CD 14 and I thought maybe I Ovulated on CD 15 but i'm not sure now.....Ovulation in the past months has been between CD 16 and 17.....so now i am thinking i am not 10 DPO today i think i might be only 8 or 9 DPO....... Temp is still holding at 98.0 this morning and i tested again this morning and got another BFN. So ladies what do you think???? TIA

Update: Checked CP amd CM .....CP is HCM and CM is very creamy(looks like lotion!!) sorry for the TMI!


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Ok bright red blood has totally disapeared 3o minutes after I thought Af was here she disapeared not even pink cm...Whats goin on?

WOW that is werid!! I heard of light pinkish red for implantation but not bright red....HMMM that is very puzzling :wacko:


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> Anxious5 said:
> 
> 
> Ok bright red blood has totally disapeared 3o minutes after I thought Af was here she disapeared not even pink cm...Whats goin on?
> 
> WOW that is werid!! I heard of light pinkish red for implantation but not bright red....HMMM that is very puzzling :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes I know so I guess I will just ave to wait it out


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy2 do you feel your ovulation?? I don't temp as I can't help you there but what I understand it goes up after you O..I think, Mel is super with temps she can probably be more help. :)

Anxious...thats crazy!! how long was the bleed for you and have you checked your cm inside like you were going to check your cervix?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies,

Navy and anxious I am hoping you two have a sticky bean. 

I am sending lots of baby dust to you all. :dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter how are you??

Has anyone seen MrsMom around?? 

Hope how is your month??


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Navy2 do you feel your ovulation?? I don't temp as I can't help you there but what I understand it goes up after you O..I think, Mel is super with temps she can probably be more help. :)
> 
> Anxious...thats crazy!! how long was the bleed for you and have you checked your cm inside like you were going to check your cervix?

I went to the bathroom and there it was bright red enuf to make me think af was here ..then 30 minutes later went to bathroom again and nothing..Cm yesterday after that and today is creamy white not even a spot of pink or red


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Navy2 do you feel your ovulation?? I don't temp as I can't help you there but what I understand it goes up after you O..I think, Mel is super with temps she can probably be more help. :)
> 
> Anxious...thats crazy!! how long was the bleed for you and have you checked your cm inside like you were going to check your cervix?

I had some mild cramping on my left side on CD 15 and 16 ......I know my temp normally ranges between 96.7 and 97.7 
I am so confuesed with my body right now that i feel like just giving up trying to figure it out and just wait to see if AF comes....Sunday I could of swore AF was around the corner but now I haven't a clue!! I feel fine...besides a minor back ache and the headache i woke up with is gone too. 

Anxious5~ Looks like we are in the same boat!! And will be waiting it out together :)


----------



## Anxious5

Yes navy I have just decided to wait it out and try not to worry bout it but I will keep fxd for the both of us


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Navy I have tried temping but I am horrible at it and really feel like it just adds to my stress of ttc. I will have you and Anxious in my prayers and hoping you both get BFPS!!!!


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Navy I have tried temping but I am horrible at it and really feel like it just adds to my stress of ttc. I will have you and Anxious in my prayers and hoping you both get BFPS!!!!

Thnx reedsgirl


----------



## Anxious5

Gonna lay down for a while ..have a slight headache, Talk to you ladies later


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HAve a good nap!:)


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Navy I have tried temping but I am horrible at it and really feel like it just adds to my stress of ttc. I will have you and Anxious in my prayers and hoping you both get BFPS!!!!

Thank you :)


----------



## Zoom

FX for you Navy and Anixous5. 

Think I might have asked this before so excuse me if I have, but has anyone only managed to have one tube put back together. I am getting really nervous as going for my hsg in just under two weeks and my endo removal. I am scared that the only tube I have working will have closed and it really will be game over. As we have already decided we don't want to go down the IFV route. I would really like to hear from anyone with simlar issues.

Cheers ladies
Zoe x


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies :) How is everyone today?? Well i am still playing the waiting game. WOke up with another headache and slight backache this morning i am kind of on the impatient side today.....would love to know what in the world my body is doing (it has a choice to make: AF or BABY??) Stay tuned to see which one it chooses!! :)


----------



## Navy2mom

*I got my Jenny Renny Reading this morning...... Here is what it says: *
*Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and 14th.*


----------



## Doingit4us

Zoom said:


> FX for you Navy and Anixous5.
> 
> Think I might have asked this before so excuse me if I have, but has anyone only managed to have one tube put back together. I am getting really nervous as going for my hsg in just under two weeks and my endo removal. I am scared that the only tube I have working will have closed and it really will be game over. As we have already decided we don't want to go down the IFV route. I would really like to hear from anyone with simlar issues.
> 
> Cheers ladies
> Zoe x

Hi Zoom! I was only able to have one tube put back togeher in Oct 09. Last monday I had my HSG to chk to see if scar tissued had closed it back up. It was good. Np at all. I heard that an HSG can help u get pregnant. Not a proven fact, but it might. I'm sure everything will work out for you. baby dust to u hun

I am about 4 dpo today. My left nipple is sore and my right breast keeps getting this burning sensations. I am also having pain in my lower left side. Yesterday if I pushed in it was real tender. Not sure what's going on. I just wish these two wks would hurry up so I can test


----------



## Anxious5

Well woke up bout 5 am due to horrible cramping and now I have diarrhea..Thats the :witch: telling me she is on her way :nope:


----------



## Navy2mom

AWW Anxious5~ :hugs: I'm sorry


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Navy how you feeling? I also had a jenny reading it said my bfp would be in dec from a nov cycle. baby would be a girl


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Navy how you feeling? I also had a jenny reading it said my bfp would be in dec from a nov cycle. baby would be a girl

I feel tired but other wise Good....My temp went back up this morning,CP is HSC and CM is still creamy(TMI...looks like white lotion!!) Woke up with a headache for the 3rd morning in a row and i have had a slight backache again today......Just tired,i am actually heading off to bed now...it's 8:45pm here in California. I have also been having earaches not sure what tha is all about just hope it's not an ear infection starting. AF is due this weekend,so we will see what happens. Have a nice night everyone :)


----------



## Anxious5

was sure with all the bad cramping today that at least would have some sign of her ...but nothing!!! Please stay away...........


----------



## Anxious5

Well cramping has started again went to bathroom and checked cm..(pinkish):cry: So it will be either tomorrow or friday for sure


----------



## Zoom

Doingit4us said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> FX for you Navy and Anixous5.
> 
> Think I might have asked this before so excuse me if I have, but has anyone only managed to have one tube put back together. I am getting really nervous as going for my hsg in just under two weeks and my endo removal. I am scared that the only tube I have working will have closed and it really will be game over. As we have already decided we don't want to go down the IFV route. I would really like to hear from anyone with simlar issues.
> 
> Cheers ladies
> Zoe x
> 
> Hi Zoom! I was only able to have one tube put back togeher in Oct 09. Last monday I had my HSG to chk to see if scar tissued had closed it back up. It was good. Np at all. I heard that an HSG can help u get pregnant. Not a proven fact, but it might. I'm sure everything will work out for you. baby dust to u hun
> 
> I am about 4 dpo today. My left nipple is sore and my right breast keeps getting this burning sensations. I am also having pain in my lower left side. Yesterday if I pushed in it was real tender. Not sure what's going on. I just wish these two wks would hurry up so I can testClick to expand...

Thanks for the response I was starting to think I was the only one :cry:!! I heard a HSG can help so I am hopeful, I also had mine done Oct 09, but due to bad endo I am not looking good, here is hoping with all endo removed and a hsg I will be ready to TTC again in July!! But honestly cheers for answering me.

FX for you your symtoms certainly look good. lots of dust for you too.

Zxxx


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning ladies how are all you today?

Navy ...So how things going any sign of the bad witch ? Have you tested yet?


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Goodmorning ladies how are all you today?
> 
> Navy ...So how things going any sign of the bad witch ? Have you tested yet?

 Morning:coffee: I am Feeling okay.....Temp this morning is 98.0 and I woke up with another headache and slight backache.....my nose is a little stuffy this morning and I have an earache. Took some Tylenol for my headache and earache. I am normally craving CANDY and cramping up a storm by now....if this is :witch: telling me she is on her way then it is VERY MILD for me. I haven't tested in a couple days now.....and won't be testing until AF is late. I will test over the weekend probably Sunday Morning if AF isn't here by then.


----------



## kpckd888

:flower: I am 43 and just had a TR so I am glad to find this group!! 

I have 3 older children, story the same as most of yall so I won't go into it.

I am curious how long after your TR did you start TTC?? Anything special you did?? 

Sooo happy to be here!


----------



## Anxious5

I was to wait atleast 21 days but only waited a week...


----------



## cheekybint

Hi kpckd888 :)

I was advised to wait untill after my 6 week check up before TTC, but told we didn't have to abstain; work that one out lol

Anyway, we started about a week after my operation, very gently though!

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Navy2mom

HI and Welcome to the group :) 
I was put on Pelvic rest for a month and after I got my first AF after TR surgery we could Start TTC....So May was our first month TTC. DH and I used Ultra Glide made by Passion parties....It helps the Spermies out!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Hello and welcome! My doc told me to try about 4wks after surgery. We waited until Mar to try though. He also told me that the best time to conceive would be the first 6 months after surgery. Everything I find says the complete opposite. Most women ttc sfter a tr don't get pregnant until 6 months to a yr later. We were going to try to do the smep, but I'm in school in another city, so it isn't working. I do try to keep hips elevated for about 30 mins after. I wish much luck and baby dust to you.


----------



## Navy2mom

Doingit4us said:


> Hello and welcome! My doc told me to try about 4wks after surgery. We waited until Mar to try though. He also told me that the best time to conceive would be the first 6 months after surgery. Everything I find says the complete opposite. Most women ttc sfter a tr don't get pregnant until 6 months to a yr later. We were going to try to do the smep, but I'm in school in another city, so it isn't working. I do try to keep hips elevated for about 30 mins after. I wish much luck and baby dust to you.

I was told the same thing by my FS that the first 6 months are the highest chance to Conceive. 
Kinda funny cuz my 6 month would be October and i got that Jenny Renny reading saying i would get my BFP in October this yr!!! LOL


----------



## cheekybint

I was told the first 6 months too. 

Since joining this forum I've only come across 2 people that have fallen pregnant within the first 6 months, and lots of us are past our 6 month mark. 

I'm now on my 7th cycle, now half way through our 6th month. According to Jenny Renny I'll be getting my BFP in September, screw that I want my BFP now!! :D


----------



## Doingit4us

I really thought my doc was just talking. Well this month would put me in my 7th month. Today my boobs are REALLY hot & swollen and both of my nipples hurt. I am very bloated. I don't know if this is just after O symptoms or what. My AF is due on the 6 of Jun.


----------



## Navy2mom

Well I had to go to the Doctors today......my earache is actually an ear infection!! i had to do some labs(blood work) cuz my sugar has been dipping low fast and making me not feel so well. So the Doc ordered a urine pregnancy test and it comes back NEG :( So now AF just needs to show her ugly face so i can move on to JUNE!! 
Although I wounder....How sensitive are the urine tests the labs give??? Does Anyone know??


----------



## Anxious5

I have heard that they are not real sensitive..Have you gotton any sign of her showing? I have very slight pikish cm but thats bout it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kpckd888 said:


> :flower: I am 43 and just had a TR so I am glad to find this group!!
> 
> I have 3 older children, story the same as most of yall so I won't go into it.
> 
> I am curious how long after your TR did you start TTC?? Anything special you did??
> 
> Sooo happy to be here!

Welcome and hope your journey is short to a BFP! I had my tr over a year ago now and was told I could start ttc as soon as we was ready..so we were at bd right away. lol. :thumbup: I think I have tried everything...preseed, softcups, vitamins, b6, evening primrose oil, soy and the smep. This month I am using baking soda for my cm being thick and pastey and not watery like it should be around O time. I also next month start classes for the creighton model.


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> I have heard that they are not real sensitive..Have you gotton any sign of her showing? I have very slight pikish cm but thats bout it.

Besides being highly emotional today and a headache that I have now nope,No sign of her yet. I do have an ear infection so could that delay AF??? I am on medication for my ear infection,started it today. AF is suppose to show up between the 30th and the 31st. 
HMM that makes me think.... what the MIU is on a lab's test? Well i will still test with my test if AF isn't here by the time she is due. My test that i have here at home is 25 MIU!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope you get to feeling better soon Navy and you get your BFP!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

Well I hope you get to feeling better..I am at the witches mercy with this waiting game , she is due tomorrow so only time will tell


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious hope she stays away!! Bring on the BFP


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anxious hope she stays away!! Bring on the BFP

Thnx I hope so to and if not onto next mnth and I will be doing temping and opk's


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not sure about temps to be honest. I know there are alot of woman on here who do them and I have tried it but it just adds the stress of ttc to me. I have spoken to several doctors as well including the one who did my tr and they do not advice temping cause you miss O since it since it doesn't show it til after it happend and many womans temps stay up til the day af shows or the day after she shows, just don't know what to think or do. I know there are others who swear by it...I am really excited about starting the crieghton model classes I will be sharing all the info I can with you all and praying we all get BFPs. (Hope I didn't offend anyone with my temp statement) Luv ya all girls:)


----------



## Anxious5

Well this mnth all I have done is check cm and cp..just trying to help it along what are your thoughts on opk's?


----------



## Doingit4us

I hope everything works out in your favor Navy. 

I tried to temp, but I don't wake up the same time on the wkends and I stop right after I O. We haven't tried anything else. If it doesn't happen by Jul we will going IUI. Its a lot cheaper than I thought. If that doesn't work then its IVF(I hope it doesn't take that)

I feel like crap right now (like I'm catching a cold) and I have to wonder if I make myself sick symptom spotting. Any symptom that might suggest I'm not, I choose to ignore. :)


----------



## Doingit4us

OMG! I just took an OPK and it was a light postive. I took one this morning and there was a light line, but the line on the 2nd OPK is darker. There is a real light line on them all the time, but these are darker. I'm freaking out. I want to run to Walmart to get a pt, but it's so late.


----------



## Anxious5

Doingit4us said:


> OMG! I just took an OPK and it was a light postive. I took one this morning and there was a light line, but the line on the 2nd OPK is darker. There is a real light line on them all the time, but these are darker. I'm freaking out. I want to run to Walmart to get a pt, but it's so late.

Sounds good..Maybe you can get one first thing in the morn...Goodluck!!!!


----------



## Zoom

kpckd888 said:


> :flower: I am 43 and just had a TR so I am glad to find this group!!
> 
> I have 3 older children, story the same as most of yall so I won't go into it.
> 
> I am curious how long after your TR did you start TTC?? Anything special you did??
> 
> Sooo happy to be here!

Hi Nice to meet you. Guess we were all told different things. We were told just to start as soon as I was ready. My OH was working away for 2 months after our TR so we had a tuff time getting to bd, however he is home now so been TTC since Jan of this year. 
I hope you time with us is short and you bring some goodluck with you. We need some :bfp:

Well all I am away on holiday next week with my daughter as it's school holidays for us, we are having a girlie week away and can't wait, then after that it is my HSG and endo removal opp. Keep your FX for me that my hsg is good with my one tube and I will update you all when I get back.

Take and :dust: for all

Love Zoe xxx


----------



## Doingit4us

Do an of u ladies know how to upload pics in your message? I would like to get your opinion on my opk. I just can't figure it out


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious I think opks are great! they helped me firgure out I O earlier than I thought. 

Doingit..you will usually catch a lh surge with fmu so they recommend not to do a opk with it. best time to check for a true surge is between 2pm and 8pm and test twice a day. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies :) Well AF is around the corner for me i woke with Bad cramps and a horrible backache,feeling a like sick to the stomach too and I am very moody/irritable this morning. 

Doingit4us ~ I agree with Reedsgirl..... and keep us posted:) Fx'd for ua sweetie :flower:

Anxious5~ How are you feeling today??


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> Morning Ladies :) Well AF is around the corner for me i woke with Bad cramps and a horrible backache,feeling a like sick to the stomach too and I am very moody/irritable this morning.
> 
> Doingit4us ~ I agree with Reedsgirl..... and keep us posted:) Fx'd for ua sweetie :flower:
> 
> Anxious5~ How are you feeling today??

Sorry to hear that Navy but she hasnt shown yet so there is still a chance

Afm......Yesterday had pinkish cm so was sure I would wake up to her this morning. I am now having brownish cm and cp is high hard and slightly open but nothing when I wipe


----------



## Doingit4us

Navy u still have a chance. It could all be signs of something else. My fxd for u and I will keep u in my prayers.
Well I took another opk this morning and it was negative. The one that darker than the others was taken last night. I know I'm way too early to get a positive but I was hoping this would be it. I'm disappointed but not discouraged.


----------



## Anxious5

Still really early for you doingit4us...Fxd and hope this is your mnth


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit I am confused to where you are in your cycle..sorry. Are you trying to catch your O or if your preggo. YOur ticker says your past O.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious and Navy hang in there!! It is not over til the witch shows and FX she stays away for you both


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anxious and Navy hang in there!! It is not over til the witch shows and FX she stays away for you both

Thnx reedsgirl..want so bad to start to get excited but dnt want to then be disapointed


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anxious and Navy hang in there!! It is not over til the witch shows and FX she stays away for you both

Thank you, reedsgirl :flower:


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Anxious and Navy hang in there!! It is not over til the witch shows and FX she stays away for you both
> 
> Thank you, reedsgirl :flower:Click to expand...

Hello Navy..How are things going for you?


----------



## Doingit4us

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Doingit I am confused to where you are in your cycle..sorry. Are you trying to catch your O or if your preggo. YOur ticker says your past O.

I caught my O last wk. It was either Fri or Sat. I know I am super early, but I had four extra opks, so I used them. I didn't expect to see anything. I had the 2ww. All of the symptom spotting is driving me crazy. I exploded on my husband a little while ago for no reason. I don't think I can keep going threw this month after month.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Anxious and Navy hang in there!! It is not over til the witch shows and FX she stays away for you both
> 
> Thank you, reedsgirl :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Navy..How are things going for you?Click to expand...

Today i feel fine.....I don't have any symptoms either way!!! Temp is remaining at 98.0,CM is Sticky and my CP is LMC :shrug:


----------



## Anxious5

Doingit4us said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Doingit I am confused to where you are in your cycle..sorry. Are you trying to catch your O or if your preggo. YOur ticker says your past O.
> 
> I caught my O last wk. It was either Fri or Sat. I know I am super early, but I had four extra opks, so I used them. I didn't expect to see anything. I had the 2ww. All of the symptom spotting is driving me crazy. I exploded on my husband a little while ago for no reason. I don't think I can keep going threw this month after month.
> 
> Thanks for listeningClick to expand...

This is only my second mnth and I am not sure how I will handle the 3rd mnth...Good luck Sweetie


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit4us said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Doingit I am confused to where you are in your cycle..sorry. Are you trying to catch your O or if your preggo. YOur ticker says your past O.
> 
> I caught my O last wk. It was either Fri or Sat. I know I am super early, but I had four extra opks, so I used them. I didn't expect to see anything. I had the 2ww. All of the symptom spotting is driving me crazy. I exploded on my husband a little while ago for no reason. I don't think I can keep going threw this month after month.
> 
> Thanks for listeningClick to expand...

That is what we are here for girl is to support eachother in a way our dh can't or even some of our friends in our lives as they have no clue what we are going through. I have now been trying for over a year and trust me if it wasn't for my bnb girls I would be crazy insane and just plain given up by now. :hugs:

Anxious and Navy evening ladies...


----------



## Anxious5

Goodevening reedsgirl...Day is almost over and still nothing!!!
Kinda scared to sleep as I dnt want to wake up to AF in the morning


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX that she stays away! Any sign of her that you would normally have? When you going to test?


----------



## Navy2mom

Hang in there Anxious5 :hug: 

reedsgirl: you are awesome!!! :flower:

SO SORRY IN ADVANCE....TMI: I had some pale yellowish CM that was sticky and kinda strechy....Not sure what to think as I did test with FMU with a Dollar Tree test(25 miu) this morning and it was NEGITIVE!! I had some cramps about an hour ago and I am yucky,stinky gassy tonight!! 
Normally i am gassy and cramping with a killer backache when AF is about to show up but I don't have a backache at all....Thank you for listening to me hugs to you all :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy does your cm remind you of snot?? LOL I know gross but I had that the last BFP I had...FX for you!!


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Navy does your cm remind you of snot?? LOL I know gross but I had that the last BFP I had...FX for you!!

yeah it does kinda :blush:


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> FX that she stays away! Any sign of her that you would normally have? When you going to test?

Usually just wake up with cramping and there she is sadly I am cramping now but kinda scared to go check...Did a test this am and negative


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy that is awesome. I am praying for you and Anxious. You ladies deserve it. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious5 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> FX that she stays away! Any sign of her that you would normally have? When you going to test?
> 
> Usually just wake up with cramping and there she is sadly I am cramping now but kinda scared to go check...Did a test this am and negativeClick to expand...

It still kinda early..remember some ladies don't get BFP til she is a week late. :hugs: and praying for your BFP


----------



## Anxious5

Did I mention I want to be excited but refuse to let myself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies:) How is everyone doing?? 

AFM : The :witch: is around the corner (for Sure!!).....I woke up feeling my normal AF backache and shoulder ache, Cramping (mildly off and on) and the sore throat and my temp took a nose dive this morning too. So on to month 2 of TTC baby #4 for Hubby and I....Hopefully June will be all of our month to get those BFP's :flower: :hug:

DH, our youngest girl ("mommy's little monkey") and I are doing some shopping today and just spending the day together,... our two oldest kids are up at Grandma and Grandpa's house until Monday afternoon. 
Hope you all have a nice weekend :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy it over til she shows! FX still crossed for you


----------



## Doingit4us

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Doingit I am confused to where you are in your cycle..sorry. Are you trying to catch your O or if your preggo. YOur ticker says your past O.
> 
> I caught my O last wk. It was either Fri or Sat. I know I am super early, but I had four extra opks, so I used them. I didn't expect to see anything. I had the 2ww. All of the symptom spotting is driving me crazy. I exploded on my husband a little while ago for no reason. I don't think I can keep going threw this month after month.
> 
> Thanks for listeningClick to expand...
> 
> That is what we are here for girl is to support eachother in a way our dh can't or even some of our friends in our lives as they have no clue what we are going through. I have now been trying for over a year and trust me if it wasn't for my bnb girls I would be crazy insane and just plain given up by now. :hugs:
> 
> Anxious and Navy evening ladies...Click to expand...

Thank u. U guys make me feel better about the whole situation. I'm not happy about that u all are going through this too, but I am glad I am not going through this alone.
Thank u


----------



## Doingit4us

Navy and think u still have a chance. Its not over yet. Baby dust to u hun,


----------



## Doingit4us

Anxious its not unheard to get a very late BFP. I will get excited for u. Here's to your BFP!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Doingit...how you today?


----------



## Navy2mom

I don't know what I would do if I didn't have you ladies here.....You all are awesome and SOOOO supportive. I just want to say Thank You to all of you ladies :flower: Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## Anxious5

Well I am out.She snuck up on me while I was asleep....onto month 3


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So so sorry Anxious. Was so hopefully this was your month.:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Well I am out.She snuck up on me while I was asleep....onto month 3

AWWW so sorry sweetie:hugs: I'll be keeping my fx'd for month #3 for you :flower:


----------



## Doingit4us

I'm really sorry Anxious. Keep your head sweetie.


----------



## Doingit4us

I'm doing good. At the salon getting my hair done with my sis. I have a pretty busy weekend. Hopefully it will keep my mind off of it. I had a really sharp pain in my lower abdomen yesterday. TMI but I have a lot of gas. My bbs are still really sore. Nipples are extremely sensitive. No longer painful.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit4us said:


> I'm doing good. At the salon getting my hair done with my sis. I have a pretty busy weekend. Hopefully it will keep my mind off of it. I had a really sharp pain in my lower abdomen yesterday. TMI but I have a lot of gas. My bbs are still really sore. Nipples are extremely sensitive. No longer painful.

Is gassy normal for you before AF??? It is for me. LOL But all sounds good leading up to a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

where are all my girls?? LOL Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!:flower:


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> where are all my girls?? LOL Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!:flower:

I am here :D I went to go curl up on my couch and watch TV with hubby and ended up falling asleep for a couple hours. Now we are watching the UFC fight with some friends.


UPDATE on me: I started spotting tonight, I am not feeling well at all... very nauseous(almost feel like i am going to puke:sick:, cramps and having hot flashes!!! :witch: is due on Sunday(tomorrow)......I will Be back on tomorrow to let ya'll know how I'm doing. Good Night All:sleep: :hug: to all of you ladies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Navy hpe she stays away and you get to feeling that pregnancy sickness! LOL


----------



## Anxious5

Fxd for you anxious

Hey reeds how are things going for you? This mnth Af is really heavy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry to hear that Anxious. Actually right now I am super angry that is why I am still up. My dh just came home and announced that his cousins wife is pregnant and they don't even know that they want to be cause they just back together. She left him while she was in afghan cause she had met someone else and he was seeing another girl that was supposedly pregnant by him but the girlfriend was faking so my dh's cousin broke up with her and got back with his wife when she got back to the states. they are not sure they even want to be together but now they are pregnant. so unfair


----------



## Anxious5

Im sorry reedsgirl, It is really hard when we are trying so hard and nothing happens and the ones who dont even want a baby get them without trying


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Navy hope she stays away and you get to feeling that pregnancy sickness! LOL

How are you feeling Reedsgirl??


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Navy hope she stays away and you get to feeling that pregnancy sickness! LOL
> 
> How are you feeling Reedsgirl??Click to expand...

Hello navy ..Wow we are all up late tonight ( I am always up late)

Sorry that you started to spot


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sorry to hear that Anxious. Actually right now I am super angry that is why I am still up. My dh just came home and announced that his cousins wife is pregnant and they don't even know that they want to be cause they just back together. She left him while she was in afghan cause she had met someone else and he was seeing another girl that was supposedly pregnant by him but the girlfriend was faking so my dh's cousin broke up with her and got back with his wife when she got back to the states. they are not sure they even want to be together but now they are pregnant. so unfair

OH reedsgirls i am soo very sorry sweetie:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Navy hope she stays away and you get to feeling that pregnancy sickness! LOL
> 
> How are you feeling Reedsgirl??Click to expand...
> 
> Hello navy ..Wow we are all up late tonight ( I am always up late)
> 
> Sorry that you started to spotClick to expand...

Aw it's okay Anxious..just means that may wasn't our month,but hopefully June will be :)


----------



## Anxious5

Fxd for june....I am trying opk's out this mnth and gonna also do temping. What are you gonna try this mnth, Anything new?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was so glad when I seen you guys on line..I just needed to get that out and my dh doesn't even understand as to why I am crying. I just feel so hopeless right now. BUt I know all works out in the end and God has a plan but I wish I could see it so I could understand now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have you seen the ladies on pregnancy gallery that got their BFPs at 7dpo?? WOW that is so crazy and makes me want to test next weekend. LOL


----------



## Anxious5

I also believe that he does things in his own time and He knows when the right time is even though we THINK we know and cant understand why we want it so bad and why it takes so long.....I just pray every night and hope for the best

I seen that and tings like that is why I test really early...lol
I had not even thought about testing till I seen the positives in the gallery


----------



## Navy2mom

I am going to contiune with Checking CM and CP ,doing temping this month and also using OPK again!
This is DH's and mines last month to TTC until August. 
So I think what we all need is some :ttcwater: and :dust:


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> I also believe that he does things in his own time and He knows when the right time is even though we THINK we know and cant understand why we want it so bad and why it takes so long.....I just pray every night and hope for the best
> 
> I seen that and tings like that is why I test really early...lol
> I had not even thought about testing till I seen the positives in the gallery

Yup that is why I want to start testing at 8/9 DPO......and I start going batty :wacko:...LOL:haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been real good about not testing early but this month I tried the "baking soda" finger and feel good about it for the most part so I am sure that I will be testing early. I start the classes for the creighton model on the 8th of June and hoping it will lead me to a BFP real soon


----------



## Anxious5

I think I have got the hang of the checking cp so I will also do that this month....
Must be hard and stressful knowing that if it doesnt happen this mnth you have to wait till August

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::

Thats for you Navy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy do you usually spot before she shows?


----------



## Anxious5

My mother in law wants to take me for a fertility massage..something bout warming the uterus to make me more fertile


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mmmmm Anxious that sounds wonderful! DO IT DO IT


----------



## Anxious5

I will when I get back to Mexico..It cant hurt.
My Dh is so wanting his baby its actually cute everylittle thing that I tell him his reply is .Your pregnant


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Tj does that as well when I am getting close to the end of my 2 ww. I have gotten to where I tell him to stop saying that your jinxing it!! They are so sweet that they also want us to be preggo


----------



## Anxious5

Yes they are...This will be his first, he is awsome with my children and I know he will be a grest dad


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> I think I have got the hang of the checking cp so I will also do that this month....
> Must be hard and stressful knowing that if it doesnt happen this mnth you have to wait till August
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::
> 
> Thats for you Navy

Yes it stressful but i don't want to think about it until i have too and it's for a good reason why we won't be able to TTC in July!! :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::dust::dust::dust:



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Navy do you usually spot before she shows?

Nope is the first month I have spotted before af was due.....but I am pretty sure it's the :witch:...I am wondering if it is becuz of me being 2 months post-op.



Anxious5 said:


> My mother in law wants to take me for a fertility massage..something bout warming the uterus to make me more fertile

What??? I have never heard about this...Sounds interesting


----------



## Anxious5

I havent heard of it either but I wil try anything once....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

This will also be Tj's first. He is a wonderful dad to my 3. But I know he really wants one of his own. He says it doesn't matter when I am upset and af gets me but I know he really wants to experince it all. 

Well Navy there is still a chance for you. I have seen several woman on here who spot and still get a BFP


----------



## Anxious5

My youngest was 2 when we started talking ( he is now 4) My Dh is actually the one who did the potty training for me I was so proud of him He even washed the dirty undies when my son had accidents


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My kiddos are older..Ashleigh is 14 will be 15 in july. Hayley will 14 in august and Dylan just turned 7. Tj and I have been together a little over 3 years but he spent the 1st full year of our relationship in Iraq.


----------



## Anxious5

I have 3 boys Anthony 14 (15 in July) chris 11 and Baby Julio who is 4, then there is my daughter who is 9


----------



## reedsgirl1138

When will your Anthony be 15? Ash's birthday is July 27


----------



## Anxious5

The 23 he will turn the big 15..man I feel so old :haha:


----------



## Navy2mom

Okay well I am off to bed.....Good Night :sleep:


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> Okay well I am off to bed.....Good Night :sleep:

goodnight navy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Navy.

wow Anxious our oldest are 4 days apart!!


----------



## Anxious5

Well reedsgirl I am also off to bed we have a family reunion tomorrow morning even though I could probably stay on all night I need to try to get some sleep


----------



## Anxious5

Its amazing how much in common people have without even realizing it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes it is and good night. I need to try to sleep as well. Busy day too


----------



## Anxious5

Had one last question..Is your cervix suppose to be high and open during AF?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I dont think it is..I thought hard and low. but everyone could be different...


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies. Well I went to bed with spotting and woke up too the :witch: this morning....On to June ....
Sorry I left so early,just wasn't feeling very good and was getting sleepy.
Since we are talking about our kiddos...My two oldest Kiddos are one year and 4 days apart.....Drew's B-day is June 27th(he will be 7 years old) and 4 days after on July 1st is Lily's B-day(she will be turning 6 years old) and my youngest(Sarah...AKA: Mommy's little monkey!!) will be turning 4 years old in August. 
Well I am going to rest on the couch until medication kicks in with the heating pad. I hurt so much this morning I could barely walk to the bathroom with the cramping. Is that nornal tocramp like that after TR surgery???? So what is everyone's plans for today?? I have to go get ready for church soon and after church I am going grocery shopping(Thank goodness DH is here so he can drive...otherwise i would be stuck home today!!) Okay enough from me....I will be back on later today. :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Navy so sorry she got you. My oldest are a year and 14days apart! Hayley was late or they would have closer. Wow it really is a small world. I haven't noticed more cramps but I do get mote clots since my TR. Hope you get some relief soon. I am also off to church today...feeling exhausted as I stayed up to 4am this morning just cause I was upset. It will be hard today as I have to face them, but it will all be okay. PRAY PRAY is all I can do. Love the new pic..is that you??


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Navy so sorry she got you. My oldest are a year and 14days apart! Hayley was late or they would have closer. Wow it really is a small world. I haven't noticed more cramps but I do get mote clots since my TR. Hope you get some relief soon. I am also off to church today...feeling exhausted as I stayed up to 4am this morning just cause I was upset. It will be hard today as I have to face them, but it will all be okay. PRAY PRAY is all I can do. Love the new pic..is that you??

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers to give you the strength to get though the day when facing them today :hugs: Yes that is a picture of me in my avatar with my youngest beside me.....I was showing off my 5th and newest tattoo in April, It was an early B-day gift from my hubby and kids to me!
Question do any of you ladies use facebook??? I am on facebook.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Navy I do have a facebook. I wil private message you my info so you can fine me. I love tattoos I have 23 all together. Want more but I am about out of places that I can hide them at work so soon work will just have to deal cause I do want a 3/4 sleeve. 

Today has been trying and Tj and I are now fighting cause I feel like he is being insensitive and he thinks I am being hateful cause I am not excited that his cousin's wife is pregnant...its just so hard when considering a month ago they were both with other people. But oh well I will find a way to be happy for them.


----------



## Anxious5

Sorrry she got you navy well heres to June...
Reeds I googled and everything says low and closed but mine was really high and very open just trying to learn my body


----------



## Doingit4us

Happy Memorial Day ladies! Well I woke up the morning and took a CB digital and it was negative. Does anyone know how accurate those are? I'm hoping I'm just testing too early. I chk'd my cervix on Thurs and it was low and soft. Last night I chk'd it and it was very high and hard.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Doingit CB digis are not sensitive at all. They say not to use them to after your late


----------



## Navy2mom

Happy Memorial Day Ladies :flower: I just got back from Dropping DH off at the ship ....So now i won't see him until the weekend :( It broke my heart cuz our youngest ,Sarah just started crying when DH went to give her a kiss and a hug and that lead into" i want my daddy to stay with me"....it was really very heartbraking :cry: She is curled up on the couch now watching her cartoons with her daddy's blanket and pillow. 
*Well I have a couple questions... I have googled and haven't found an answer yet!! Is there a certin time of the day when you should check CP?? And are you suppost to check CP at the same time everyday?? I know when you use OPK.... I have read that the best time to test with opk is between noon and 8pm and to always test the same time everyday. The book i got this out of it "What To Expect BEFORE You're Expecting" by Heidi Murkoff*


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies...Very tired today I worked a 12 hr shift, Gonna turn in early ladies hope all is well


----------



## Navy2mom

Doingit4us said:


> Happy Memorial Day ladies! Well I woke up the morning and took a CB digital and it was negative. Does anyone know how accurate those are? I'm hoping I'm just testing too early. I chk'd my cervix on Thurs and it was low and soft. Last night I chk'd it and it was very high and hard.


Which CB Digital test did you use?? There is one you can use 6 days before missed period and one that you have to use after missed period.


----------



## Doingit4us

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Doingit CB digis are not sensitive at all. They say not to use them to after your late

Thanks girl! I was hoping it wasn't. I chk'd my cervix on Thurs and it was low /soft and I think open, but I chk'd it again Sun and Mon night and it was very high & hard but still open. Just chk'd it again and it was high and I think closed. Can't explain it but it just feels different. I know I'm supposed to chk it at the same time every day so I'm going to try again tonight. My cm has also changed. Since O my cm has been white and creamy. (Sorry if this is TMI) Last night when I chk'd my cm it was watery. The reason I chk'd my cervix so early today is because I felt a gush and thought it might be AF coming early. It was just really watery cm. I don't know what any of this means, but I'm not testing again until I'm late. Sooo tired of getting BFNs.


----------



## Doingit4us

Navy2mom said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Happy Memorial Day ladies! Well I woke up the morning and took a CB digital and it was negative. Does anyone know how accurate those are? I'm hoping I'm just testing too early. I chk'd my cervix on Thurs and it was low and soft. Last night I chk'd it and it was very high and hard.
> 
> 
> Which CB Digital test did you use?? There is one you can use 6 days before missed period and one that you have to use after missed period.Click to expand...

I used the one where they advertise u can test 5 day early. If u read the pamphlet it's actually four days before your missed AF. I looked on line and I think it can pick up HCG levels of 50miu and above.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies hope all is well with everyone..I am getting ready for work but will be back on tonight


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Ladies..what a super busy day. I hate the 1st of every month at work!! But on a more positive note Tj and I made up and we are back to being us. The kids are being good today and Ash has a ball game tonight...I think we live at the ballpark in the summer. LOL.

Doingit..I have heard that even the digital early ones are not very sensitve..and your cm is a good sign espically if its not normal for you during your 2ww. FX this is your month.

Anxious have a good day at work. :)

Navy so sad about your little girl hopefully time that dh is gone will go quickly..

How is all the tr girls doing?


----------



## Navy2mom

Reedsgirl~ So happy to hear you and DH made up :) Thank you, I think my little monkey will be okay, I dug out her deployment tag blankie and her daddy doll,she has been carrying her tag blankie with her everywhere...it even went to school with her today and I talk to her teacher too.

Anxious~ Have a goodday at work :flower:

Doingit4us~ I agree wit Reedsgirl your CM signs sound good...my Fx'd for you sweetie:)

AFM~ AF was light to spoting last night and then this morning she was gone!!! :shrug: I am still cramping a little here and there but otherwise feel okay. Has this happened to any of you after your TR surgerys???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I must say that since my TR my periods are short and sweet but with more cramps than I had before. But usually my flow only last about 3 days.


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank you reedsgirl :) That's what i noticed...my af was really short but I had some WICKED cramps!!! 
Hope everyone is doing well today:)


----------



## Doingit4us

My af is 5 days w/ two of those spotting. I can't say I noticed a difference since my tr. I wish they were shorter. I usually only feel like crap the first day


----------



## Navy2mom

Doingit4us said:


> My af is 5 days w/ two of those spotting. I can't say I noticed a difference since my tr. I wish they were shorter. I usually only feel like crap the first day

This is how i was before the TR surgery....i would have 3 or 4 days of flow and then a day or two of spotting with the day before and the day of being my Crappy days!! 
How are you feeling Doingit4us??? Keeping my fx'd for you :)


----------



## Anxious5

The first mnth was normal for me ( heavy) the 2nd mnth was spotting for 3 days then nothing and now this mnth the 1 and 2nd day was heavy (sat and sun) .Yesterday I didnt bleed at all and today started bleeding heavy again about 4 this afternoon...So confusing


----------



## Doingit4us

Good Morning ladies. How r u all doing? AFM, I'm doing ok. My cervix is now soft and high. Can't tell if it's open or closed. I woke up w/ my veins popping out of my right boob and I have been cramping since yesterday afternoon. I think it's just gas...lol AF is due Fri or Sat and I think I will be seeing her.


----------



## Doingit4us

Just chk'd my cervix again. I can barely reach it and it is soft. Can't feel opening at all. Is it possible for your cervix to rotate during the day?


----------



## cheekybint

Evening Ladies!

Hope you are all well :D

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, we've been really busy!

Anyway, today I saw my FS who was able to confirm that it's my right tube that's currently blocked. He did an internal scan and was very pleased with my "beautiful" ovaries and happy that the standard of my eggs is not the issue here. I had lots of big follicles on both ovaries with the most dominant one currently on my right ovary. He doesn't see the blocked tube as a problem at all. 

As my FS works for the NHS and the private sector also he's scheduled me for another internal scan on Saturday at the local private hospital to see what's happening before ovulation on Monday/Tuesday. He seemed very excited about the level of eggs on my ovaries and seemed pretty enthusiastic about everything!

The strange thing is (which I've googled to no avail) is that he said he'll make sure he's got his NHS prescription pad with him because he's most likely to prescribe Clomid as "it'd be a shame to miss this opportunity after the HSG". It's too late in this cycle for Clomid to be of any help so he's left me confused. I discussed it with my OH on the way home about other uses/doses of Clomid and wondered if a very high one off dose would cause multiple eggs to ovulate. Googled but found no answers at all so assume this isn't his plan. Guess I'll find out on Saturday!

Either way he's got me very excited lol


----------



## Anxious5

Fxd for you doingit4us
Afm..Cd 5 this is the boring part....Getting things ready to go back to Mexico I cant believe its already been 2 weeks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mel love the PMA!! So glad your doc is being so proactive and monitoring so well. Good luck sat, hope you get that BFP soon!!:)

"Just chk'd my cervix again. I can barely reach it and it is soft. Can't feel opening at all. Is it possible for your cervix to rotate during the day? " Doingit I believe your cervix moves alot...I just stopped checking mine as I felt like I was sticking my finger in there everytime I was using the bathroom! :)


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies ,Just popping in right now. I haven't been feeling too well this afternoon but wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing today. Seems like you ladies are doing well:)

Doingit4us~ Veins popping out on chest is a good sign!! Does it remind you of a "road map"?? Fx'd for you:) 

Mel~ Can't wait to hear about your next Doctor's visit.....that's pretty awesome that your Doc is so supportive and on track with everything :)

I will check back in later tonight.


----------



## Doingit4us

Mel I'm glad u got some good news! 

AFM I'm pretty sure I'm not prego. I caved and bought a FR and got a BFN. You're supposed to be able to take it 6 days before your missed period. Whether AF comes on the 5th or 6th it wouldn't matter. I wish someone would just come up with test that will tell you if you are going to have AF or not. That would be better and less stressful.


----------



## peepoo71

https://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt198/peepoo71/FRERandIC.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Peepoo nice line. Looks as though you just had your tr...sorry if you have posted here before and I just don't remember you. LOL. I am forgetful. Lookd like congrats!! How long is your lp usually??


----------



## Navy2mom

:hi: peepoo!! How have you been?? I can see a faint line there.....Nice!!! Congrats:) Keep us posted.

AFM: had some spotting yesterday and nothing today....I have been having some scary "episodes" that are resembling partial seizures...So i have a Dr.'s Appt today to be seen and hopefully to have tests ordered so We can know for sure if my seizures are back. I was Dx when i was 2yrs old with Grand-Mal and Petit-Mal seizures and then i got my period and at age 12 my seizures went away. Now i am having these episodes when my hand and arm start jerking and i get a bitter taste in my mouth and a uneasy feeling that something bad is going to happen and i start feeling very warm. Sunday in Church was my worst episode and i scared my friends and my Husband and probably the people sitting around me.....afterwards i feel dazed and confused and just very tired and normally with sleep for a good amount of time. 
I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Navy I hope your okay sweetie. That is s scarey. How long before you get test result back??


----------



## cheekybint

Peepoo, congratulations!! :D

I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Doingit4us

Congrats Peepo! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Doingit4us

Well ladies, apparently my af is due on the 4th(tomorrow) not the 5th or 6th since last month had 31 days. My boobs are still swollen and now shiny. Aerolas have dark rings around them. Think af is just playing tricks on me and will show on Fri. Right in time to ruin my weekend.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af: Doingit I am so hoping af stays away for all of us


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh Navy I hope your okay sweetie. That is s scarey. How long before you get test result back??

So i went to my Doctor's appt and My dr thinks that these "episodes" are seizures. She ordered a MRI and referred me to Neurology Dept......My Dr thinks i need to be put back anti-seizure medication but the only thing is that alot of these medications aren't safe for pregnancy once that happens!! I got a list of things i need to be careful around or can'tdo until seen by the Neuro dr. My MRI is on June 9th in the evening time.But for now No swimming, careful when around or using sharp objects,Dr doesn't want me driving but I kinda have to drive living here in CA and being my DH is gone here and there.
On a brighter note this group got another BFP..... :happydance: Congrats peepoo :happydance:
AND I can't wait to see my DH tomorrow:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Doingit4us said:


> Well ladies, apparently my af is due on the 4th(tomorrow) not the 5th or 6th since last month had 31 days. My boobs are still swollen and now shiny. Aerolas have dark rings around them. Think af is just playing tricks on me and will show on Fri. Right in time to ruin my weekend.

signs sound good to me....when are you testing??


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry to hear that navy I hope things go well for you hun
Congrats peepoo
Afm I am leaving tomorrow to head back to Mexico I cant believe it has already been 2 weeks, I will be back on in a couple of days hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Sorry to hear that navy I hope things go well for you hun
> Congrats peepoo
> Afm I am leaving tomorrow to head back to Mexico I cant believe it has already been 2 weeks, I will be back on in a couple of days hope you ladies are doing well

Thank you Anxious:hugs: I will be okay, I just know I need to take it one day at a time.
Hope you have a safe trip back home. :thumbup:

How are all the other TR ladies doing today?? 
AFM: I get to see my hubby today:cloud9: I have missed him these past few days.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

Hope you're feeling better today navy!

Weekend is almost upon us and I've just finished work for 2 weeks :D :D

Have another internal scan booked for tomorrow morning, docs hoping to confirm which side i'm going to ovulate (fingers crossed it's the left side so it's not a wasted month!)

O due by Tuesday at the latest, hoping it'll be Sunday/Monday.

In laws land in the UK Tuesday morning for 3 weeks!! So you'll probably not hear much from me for the rest of the month. I will pop on when I get chance, and will try and at least read your posts on my phone :)

Due for testing on Father's Day/daughter's Birthday - 20th June - so will let you know if it's a BFP :D


----------



## Doingit4us

Half of the day is over and still no AF. CM is still white. Temp was still high this morning; 98.1. It has been like that for a couple of days now. If still no AF by Sun, I will test with the last FR I have.


----------



## Navy2mom

Doingit4us said:


> Half of the day is over and still no AF. CM is still white. Temp was still high this morning; 98.1. It has been like that for a couple of days now. If still no AF by Sun, I will test with the last FR I have.

I think this is your month Doingit4us:) My fx'd for you sweetie can't wait to read your post on Sunday:winkwink: :af::af::af::af::af::af: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Doingit how you holding out so long??? FX


----------



## Navy2mom

Reedsgirl~ how are you doing today???


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Missing my Tj....but Navy you know how that feels. He left for his 2 week AT today and will not be back home til the 19th of June. And I had a huge fight with my mom over a car I gave her and asked her not to let my brother drive cause he is useless and I caught her letting him driving it today and just feel so disrespected and mad cause I have paid all the payments and tags and stuff for the car. He is 27 with 3 kids no job and mooches off my mom all the time. Makes me so angry!!

So how are you?? LOL


----------



## Doingit4us

Honestly I'm too scared to test
I tested w/ an FR on Wed and again on Thurs morning. Both BFNs. I want to make sure AF isn't coming. I have heartburn real bad today and for some weird reason my left nipple is leaking clear fluid. Beyond weird...


----------



## Doingit4us

Duplicate post: )


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit LOVE that weird symptom!! FX FOR A BFP!!


----------



## Doingit4us

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Doingit LOVE that weird symptom!! FX FOR A BFP!!

lol...Thx. I've ran to the bathroom twice today thinking the witch was here, but still nothing. I'm so sleepy, but I'm scared if I fall asleep she will sneak up on me. My dh has been complaining all wk that he's exhausted. Hope he's one of those husbands that get their spouse's symptoms. If I am, I wonder why the FR didn't pick it up.


----------



## Doingit4us

Tested again this am. BFN. Don't know what's going on. Guess I'm playing the waiting game.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit4us said:


> Tested again this am. BFN. Don't know what's going on. Guess I'm playing the waiting game.



:hugs: FX you get your BFP soon!! Sorry about the BFN but hang in there.


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies!

I forgot to let you all know about my scan today, so I've taken this from my journal for you :D



> Had my scan this morning.
> 
> As suspected I am ovulating on the right side (side with blocked tube) but doc was very hopeful about the left tube picking up. I don't know the science behind it but basically there's something in the sperm that attracts the egg, so providing there's plenty in my open tube he's confident the egg will go down that tube. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Follicle was 16mm (i think) and there was another 6/7 clearly defined follicles on both ovaries. Cervix full of mucus
> 
> He has prescribed me 3 months worth of Clomid (50mg CD2 to 6) and we've also discussed IVF through egg sharing.
> 
> Egg sharing will cost £500 for 8 eight eggs to be removed (50/50 share) and they will implant 2 at a time in me. This is an option we're going to consider if the Clomid doesn't work. They will only do egg sharing in women under 35, I've only got 7 months until i turn 35 so we don't want to leave it too late to try it.
> 
> Did discover that the "egg" child can legally gain your details at the age of 18 and I'm not too sure I want that. Something we need to discuss further together and with the IVF specialist
> 
> (TMI) We discovered that BDing in doggy style leads to no spill Not a drop! Also tried the orgasming after withdrawal to help move the sperm further up.
> 
> Planning on trying both again tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Zoom

Hi Mel

That is really interesting stuff about the ovulation and how to attract the egg to the good tube. As I am seeing my consultant on Monday I will be asking him some stuff about where I am ovulating from, and will update. Your consultant sounds very pro active and it is great to have a good consultant I certainly couldn't be without mine.

I think you are very brave considering the edd share just don't think I could go down that road. After Monday we will have answers as to where we stand with our options. If my only tube is closed then we are calling it a day there, we would love another child but feel for us that we don't want to venture down IVF, so as you all can imagin Monday is quite important to us, but one way or another we will be moving forward with life, as out perfect little family or with extra aditions.

Will let you all know how Monday goes.

Love Zoe x


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies :) Not much going on in my corner right now....I am waiting to Ovulate,and my MRI appt is on Wed June 9th in the evening time. 

Zoom ~ Good Luck at your Endo Lap and HSG......My Fx'd you get your BFP after having your HSG:)

Doingit4us~ Sorry you got a BFN.....your not out until :witch: shows up...My FX'd for you sweetie:hug:

Reedsgirl~Sorry about all the family drama:hugs: :hugs: Yeah i know how it feels to have your hubby gone.....i just got my hubby back yesterday and only have him for a week and half and then he leaves again for 2 and half months. I am NOT looking forward to that..it will be our 4th summer apart!

Mel~ That is really interesting about the egg and sperm...So did the FS tell you about those positions for :sex: ?? 

Anxious5~ Hope your having a safe trip :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Zoom so hope all goes well for you monday.


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies!! I am sorry I have been MIA for so long. Everything is going great! EDD is moved up to 11/29/10 so I am excited about that! Entering 15 weeks today & in just a few weeks we will be going for an early gender scan. Still praying all of you get your bfp really soon!


----------



## Navy2mom

Afternoon Ladies :) Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday. We are just having a laid back kinda day in my house. I picked up a little and DH got our backyard mowed and now we are getting ready to watch some shows that we recorded. 

So have any of you ladies tested or have any SS news???? My FX'd for you all :af::af::af: 
I'll pop back in later :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Navy...glad you had a great day. I did test on a opk but line was faint and I am still real early. SO...well ya know. Glad you had a good day with dh. I am still missing mine like crazy and hope I sleep better tonight than I have the past 2 nights...

I do have full fledge sore bbs now...so thinking my normal 2ww will end with af but still trying to be hopeful:)


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Navy...glad you had a great day. I did test on a opk but line was faint and I am still real early. SO...well ya know. Glad you had a good day with dh. I am still missing mine like crazy and hope I sleep better tonight than I have the past 2 nights...
> 
> I do have full fledge sore bbs now...so thinking my normal 2ww will end with af but still trying to be hopeful:)

I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight .....And your not out until the :witch:shows her ugly face!! My FX'd for you:af: This is my last full week with my husband,he leaves next week :( Then i will be in the same :boat: with you reedsgirl:hugs:
I am keeping my FX'd and sending :dust: to us all 
I am getting ready to watch The Tutors and then Army Wives :happydance: 
I hope Anxious5 got home safely....can't wait to hear from her and know she is okay:flower:
Hope everyone has a nice night:hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah I forgot about anxious traveling hope she arrives soon and safely and gets a BFP soon. 

Well Navy the military sucks the for ttc and leaving time from us but we are so lucky to have them awesome men in our lives. I am just not sure what my cycle will be the last few have been messed up so I am not somewhere between 25 to 29 and even possibl31 days so who knows. I will probably test on wednesday just to have a clue...


----------



## smithy2011

Hi to u all....

I have finally found others in the same position as me... Yeh Ha.
I am 39 with two teenage kids. I married on valentines day last year to a great man, only 26yrs old. I had been sterilized since 1999. We talked about wanting a child, but didnt know how possible it was to get it reversed. We saw a consultant on may 1st 2010 and on the 26th i was in having my Reversal op. Boy the pain, can anyone tell me about there experience of the reversal and the recovery time... Im 2 weeks post op now, and due to O on 13th June, we want to ttc but not sure if its too soon. This will only be our first attempt, so many more to come i know.. How hard is to conceive after the op, i was told 65- 80% chance, my tests were all 100% and have 28 day cycle. please any advise or info will be great... GOOD LUCK TO ALL TTC..:dust:

Shelley


----------



## Navy2mom

smithy2011 said:


> Hi to u all....
> 
> I have finally found others in the same position as me... Yeh Ha.
> I am 39 with two teenage kids. I married on valentines day last year to a great man, only 26yrs old. I had been sterilized since 1999. We talked about wanting a child, but didnt know how possible it was to get it reversed. We saw a consultant on may 1st 2010 and on the 26th i was in having my Reversal op. Boy the pain, can anyone tell me about there experience of the reversal and the recovery time... Im 2 weeks post op now, and due to O on 13th June, we want to ttc but not sure if its too soon. This will only be our first attempt, so many more to come i know.. How hard is to conceive after the op, i was told 65- 80% chance, my tests were all 100% and have 28 day cycle. please any advise or info will be great... GOOD LUCK TO ALL TTC..:dust:
> 
> Shelley

* Shelley!! I'm Anna (Navy2mom) 30 yrs old,DH is 35 and we have 3 kids and are trying for a 4th Baby after Tubal Reversal(TR). I had my TR March 31st,2010 and May was our first month TTC.....we are now hoping our second month will be a BFP
I am also due to ovulate on June 13th!! 
My FS told me to wait until i had my first period after my TR surgery(4 weeks post op) and then Start TTC. Also many of us on here were told by our FS that the first 6 months is the highest chance for a BFP. We do have one lady on here(peepoo) she had her TR on April 20th and just found out she is expecting. The ladies on here are very supportive and just awesome in everyway!! So Welcome to the Group again Shelley
Are you temping or checking CM and CP or using OPK's??? I wish you all the luck on getting your BFP soon.*



*Good Morning Ladies Hope you all are having a good Monday!! Well my kids are off to school except my preschooler,the bus will be here soon to pick her up for school. My house is clean and by the end of the week I should be in my fertile phase and Ovulating this weekend,I got my OPK all ready to go  and I only have ONE HPT in my house in which you have to use it AFTER you've missed the !!! So the 2WW will be torture for me!! I am praying that I will be able to email my hubby and tell him some post father's day news that he will be a daddy again!! *


----------



## Doingit4us

Good morning ladies! Welcome Smithy. The witch got me yesterday. On to next month
I will not be temping or symptom spotting this month. I'm just going to see if not "planning" and stressing every two seconds will help.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

smithy2011 said:


> Hi to u all....
> 
> I have finally found others in the same position as me... Yeh Ha.
> I am 39 with two teenage kids. I married on valentines day last year to a great man, only 26yrs old. I had been sterilized since 1999. We talked about wanting a child, but didnt know how possible it was to get it reversed. We saw a consultant on may 1st 2010 and on the 26th i was in having my Reversal op. Boy the pain, can anyone tell me about there experience of the reversal and the recovery time... Im 2 weeks post op now, and due to O on 13th June, we want to ttc but not sure if its too soon. This will only be our first attempt, so many more to come i know.. How hard is to conceive after the op, i was told 65- 80% chance, my tests were all 100% and have 28 day cycle. please any advise or info will be great... GOOD LUCK TO ALL TTC..:dust:
> 
> Shelley


Hello Shelley, I am Sandi 33 and dh is 30. I had my tr in April 09 been ttc since May 09. As far as the surgery my recovery it was also rough. LOL. I have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage. Ashleigh is 14, Hayley is 13 and Dylan is 7.
The conceiving part is a little different for all of us I think there have been 2 ladies on here who have fallen pregnant pretty quickly after their tr. I have had 2 chemical pregnancies and then I believe most of us are at the 6 month or longer of still ttc. I am at over a year now and really hoping this is my month. Good luck and I truly hope your journey is a short one.:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit4us said:


> Good morning ladies! Welcome Smithy. The witch got me yesterday. On to next month
> I will not be temping or symptom spotting this month. I'm just going to see if not "planning" and stressing every two seconds will help.



So Sorry:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Doingit4us~ :hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:

Reedsgirl~ how are you feeling today??

Anxious5~ Hope you made it home safe:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Anna I am good today. I had dreams last night that I got my BFP so now I am scared to test afraid of the disappointment. Told Tj about it and he say I need to test as he has had a lucky day and got extras in his mre's. LOL. I am going to buy some frer and test in the morning. FX


----------



## smithy2011

HI ANNA,

Thank you so much for your reply, i feel so much better knowing i have people going through simular things as i am. And we Ovulate on the same day, how cool is that...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

smithy2011 said:


> HI ANNA,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, i feel so much better knowing i have people going through simular things as i am. And we Ovulate on the same day, how cool is that...


That is awesome you two can be buddies in the 2ww together!!:thumbup:


----------



## smithy2011

reedsgirl1138 said:


> smithy2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to u all....
> 
> I have finally found others in the same position as me... Yeh Ha.
> I am 39 with two teenage kids. I married on valentines day last year to a great man, only 26yrs old. I had been sterilized since 1999. We talked about wanting a child, but didnt know how possible it was to get it reversed. We saw a consultant on may 1st 2010 and on the 26th i was in having my Reversal op. Boy the pain, can anyone tell me about there experience of the reversal and the recovery time... Im 2 weeks post op now, and due to O on 13th June, we want to ttc but not sure if its too soon. This will only be our first attempt, so many more to come i know.. How hard is to conceive after the op, i was told 65- 80% chance, my tests were all 100% and have 28 day cycle. please any advise or info will be great... GOOD LUCK TO ALL TTC..:dust:
> 
> Shelley
> 
> 
> Hello Shelley, I am Sandi 33 and dh is 30. I had my tr in April 09 been ttc since May 09. As far as the surgery my recovery it was also rough. LOL. I have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage. Ashleigh is 14, Hayley is 13 and Dylan is 7.
> The conceiving part is a little different for all of us I think there have been 2 ladies on here who have fallen pregnant pretty quickly after their tr. I have had 2 chemical pregnancies and then I believe most of us are at the 6 month or longer of still ttc. I am at over a year now and really hoping this is my month. Good luck and I truly hope your journey is a short one.:hugs:Click to expand...


Hi sandi, thanks for your reply, really good to hear from you. I hope you have a positive month this month and you get the result u deserve. You have waited for such a long time, how do you stay on top of everything.( if im prying im sorry).:dust:


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Anna I am good today. I had dreams last night that I got my BFP so now I am scared to test afraid of the disappointment. Told Tj about it and he say I need to test as he has had a lucky day and got extras in his mre's. LOL. I am going to buy some frer and test in the morning. FX

OH I am Soooooo excited for you,I hope it's a BFP tomorrow morning for you:flower: but i also understand the nervous/scared part too:hugs: LOL tha it soo funny about the extra mre's....heck he could use them for trading with others if theirs an mre that he like and didn't get:thumbup: I am in a GRREEAATTTTTT mood today and have No idea as to why:haha:


----------



## Navy2mom

smithy2011 said:


> HI ANNA,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply, i feel so much better knowing i have people going through simular things as i am. And we Ovulate on the same day, how cool is that...

:) That's very cool!! hey Shelley do you want to be 2WW buddies?? :)


----------



## smithy2011

Hi, would love to be ur 2ww Buddie... Im so excited at the thought of being a mum again, but how do you stop yourself get stressed. its all i can think about. if it doesnt happen this month, then im gonna feel bad. Then i wont conceive coz im stressed... :dohh:


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies just letting you know that we made it home safely,,It was a horrible experience this time everything that could go wrong went wrong!!!! Atleast we are home now , will check in later and chat some more


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So glad your home safely Jessica. Sorry it was a rough trip. Can't wait to chat with you!:)


----------



## Anxious5

I am so glad our long car ride is over, i am cd 10 and just waiting for right now
have my 11 year old with us and he keeps us busy we bought a Wii so thats our past time for now


----------



## Navy2mom

OMGOSH!! Anxious5(Jessica) your back :) I missed you :friends: Sorry you all had a rough car trip but glad you made it home safely.


----------



## Zoom

Hi I am back from hospital, endo was all over and he had me in for 2 hours cutting it out, all gone now thou and for that I am very very happy, The down side is that the HSG didn't work and no dye came throu. He was disapointed as was sure it would as tube looked really healthy. He wants us to go back in 5 weeks to try again. If we get a result then we will start clomid and see how thing's go and maybe try IUI if nothing. We had always said no to IVF due to strain on us, but we have been so together throu all of this that it seams that if that is our only chance we should consider it. We pay for all our fertility, so the money would have to come out of the wedding budget, as the fertility budget is down to the last little bit, this would mean no dream Tuscan wedding but a smaller do here with the family. I guess you just have to think what is important to you. Well I am waffling on as till a bit high of drugs so will come back when more together.

Hi to all
Love Zoex


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Zoom so gald the doc got all the endo out sad news about the dye not running through. Prayers for that in 5 weeks all will healed and run through great! Hope you get to feeling better soon. Tough decision you have to make about the wedding or IVF but hopefully the dye will run through this next time and all will fall into place. Good LUCK!!


----------



## Zoom

Thanks so much read me to, we are constantly asking each other which way will we go, if the dye doesn't run again. Bless OH I always feel he is trying not to upset me, after all he is the one without a child and would be such a lovely daddy. While I was in hospital he took my daughter Meg swimming, and just looked after her with such ease and joy that I honestly feel how can he be denied a child of his own. 

I see you onlt have 3 days left till testing I will have my fx for you hun.

Zxx


----------



## Anxious5

Zoom... Glad to hear they got it all and fxd for your results in 5 weeks

navy... Thnx i miss chattin with you guys to

afm... Things arent gettin better for us father in law came home sick yesterday , hemorroide acting up and he was unable to pee , we were up till 4 am and woke up at 7 am to take him to hospital they gave him meds if not better by 4 pm he has to have e
emergency surgery


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jessica so sorry to hear about your FIL Fx and prayers that he gets to feeling better soon.

ASfm cramps stopped but bbs still sore but on and off but I think I had that last month can't really remember. I need to really keep better track but I start class tonight to track my cm so I am sure it will be all symptoms...


----------



## Doingit4us

Zoom said:


> Thanks so much read me to, we are constantly asking each other which way will we go, if the dye doesn't run again. Bless OH I always feel he is trying not to upset me, after all he is the one without a child and would be such a lovely daddy. While I was in hospital he took my daughter Meg swimming, and just looked after her with such ease and joy that I honestly feel how can he be denied a child of his own.
> 
> I see you onlt have 3 days left till testing I will have my fx for you hun.
> 
> Zxx

Hope everything works out for you Zoom. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Zoom said:


> Thanks so much read me to, we are constantly asking each other which way will we go, if the dye doesn't run again. Bless OH I always feel he is trying not to upset me, after all he is the one without a child and would be such a lovely daddy. While I was in hospital he took my daughter Meg swimming, and just looked after her with such ease and joy that I honestly feel how can he be denied a child of his own.
> 
> I see you onlt have 3 days left till testing I will have my fx for you hun.
> 
> Zxx

Hang in there sweetie. The only thing I can honestly suggest is prayer. It sound like to me he is already a wonderful daddy...it doesnt take blood and dna to make that just love! and sounds like he has plenty of love to give. :) I will be praying for your hsg to open in 5 weeks. have a blessed day.


----------



## Zoom

what lovely words cheers honey
zxx


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies:morning: Well i though i would pop in since i wasn't able to get on my laptop yesterday.
I had my MRI last night and the contrast that they put in my arm sucks....I have a headache and i'm nauseous today.....I'm actually laying on my couch right now,cuz I get a little dizzy when i stand up. 
Debating if i want to Start OPK testing today or just wait until tomorrow. 

Zoom~ I will be keeping you in my thoughts and Prayers that the HSG goes through on you next appt :hug:

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> Morning Ladies:morning: Well i though i would pop in since i wasn't able to get on my laptop yesterday.
> I had my MRI last night and the contrast that they put in my arm sucks....I have a headache and i'm nauseous today.....I'm actually laying on my couch right now,cuz I get a little dizzy when i stand up.
> Debating if i want to Start OPK testing today or just wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Zoom~ I will be keeping you in my thoughts and Prayers that the HSG goes through on you next appt :hug:
> 
> How is everyone doing??

Sorry you are not feelin well navy just try to rest 
Thnx reeds We are really worried bout him he never gets sicks
Hope all you ladies are doing well today

Afm...FIL went to see a specialist today and we are just waiting for the call to let us know what the next step is,


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies:morning: Well i though i would pop in since i wasn't able to get on my laptop yesterday.
> I had my MRI last night and the contrast that they put in my arm sucks....I have a headache and i'm nauseous today.....I'm actually laying on my couch right now,cuz I get a little dizzy when i stand up.
> Debating if i want to Start OPK testing today or just wait until tomorrow.
> 
> Zoom~ I will be keeping you in my thoughts and Prayers that the HSG goes through on you next appt :hug:
> 
> How is everyone doing??
> 
> Sorry you are not feelin well navy just try to rest
> Thnx reeds We are really worried bout him he never gets sicks
> Hope all you ladies are doing well today
> 
> Afm...FIL went to see a specialist today and we are just waiting for the call to let us know what the next step is,Click to expand...

OH Jessica I am sorry to hear your FIL is sick, I hope he feels better soon and that the phone call your waiting for gives you all good news:hugs:

Thank you:flower:,that's all I am doing today is resting.....nibbled on some crackers and that has seemed to help with the nausea,but tylenol isn't helping with this headache I am thinking of taking one of my migraine pills to see if that will help me. I'll pop back in later:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls hope everyone is feeling better this evening. I am exhausted and ready for bed already. Its been a long busy day...and I have been half expecting AF to show up I have been having a horrible back ache today. So guess she will be here tomorrw. BBOOO


----------



## Anxious5

Well FIL is in the hospital and will have hemorroid surgery and maybe surgery on his prostate... This week has been a bad week but we aré still thanking god for it could be worse 

Hope all you ladies aré doing well


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious hope your FIL recovers quickly and all gets better for you soon.:hugs:

Navy hope your headache is better and the MRI reveals what is going on.:hugs:


Asfm I am off to bed and praying that the evil witch stays away for the next 9 months...please please please!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank you Sandi :) I hope :witch: stays away for you :af:.....I will hopefully know something towards the end of next week from my MRI last night. 

Jessica~ Hope Surgery goes smoothly for your FIL.


----------



## Zoom

Hi Ladies

Reeds I hope and pray that the :witch: stays away for you, you deserve this my love.

Navy hope to heads clear up, awful to have get some rest sweetie

Jessica so sorry to hear your news I am praying for a quick recovery for him.

Love Zxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon everyone...I am off to nap and still no sign of AF. FX that she stays and I get a BFP but trying not to test til Monday...that would be such a great birthday present since my bday is wednesday.:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies:) I am doing okay today......(TMI) noiced a good amount Brown EWCM Today in my undies and on the TP.....Have been told that this is a very good fertility sign,so My Fingers and Toes are Crossed that all the :sex: we get in that all those :spermy::spermy: will find the Eggie!!!! LOL


Sandi~ My fingers and toes are crossed that :witch: stays away :af::af::af:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well girls I don't know wht to do...test or not. My cycles have been a little off but not coming early not late. The only sypmtoms are tender bbs. I don't want to be disappointed but I guess it would be best to know however I didn't plan on testing til monday if she was a no show. I am taking the kiddos to a 20 acre waterpark tomorrow and will be busy all weekend so....mmmm what to do what to do...


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well girls I don't know wht to do...test or not. My cycles have been a little off but not coming early not late. The only sypmtoms are tender bbs. I don't want to be disappointed but I guess it would be best to know however I didn't plan on testing til monday if she was a no show. I am taking the kiddos to a 20 acre waterpark tomorrow and will be busy all weekend so....mmmm what to do what to do...

I say test on Monday and Just relax and have fun.....but just to be on the safe side put a tampon or two in your bag(Hopefully you won't need them and can whip out that HPT :winkwink: )


----------



## Anxious5

I agree with navy just have fun this weekend with the kurdos and test monday

Navy i hope you aré feeling better today

Zoom ... Thanx

Afm... FIL has surgery first thing in the morning , his prostate is inflames but nothing major


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> I agree with navy just have fun this weekend with the kurdos and test monday
> 
> Navy i hope you aré feeling better today
> 
> Zoom ... Thanx
> 
> Afm... FIL has surgery first thing in the morning , his prostate is inflames but nothing major


Hi Jessica :flower::flower: I am doing well today. Hubby had the day off which was AWESOME!!! was kid of unsure ofwhat i was seeing on the TP and undies today but was told it's good sign so now i'm not worried anymore. 

How are you doing??? I will keep your FIL in my prayers. :hugs:

Oh Shelley!!! WHERE did you go????Hope your doing well sweetie:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies I think that is what I am gonna do..just have fun cause all it will do isput me in a foul mood if its a BFN.

I have been wondering about Shelly(Fluter) as well...


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies I think that is what I am gonna do..just have fun cause all it will do isput me in a foul mood if its a BFN.
> 
> I have been wondering about Shelly(Fluter) as well...

Have Fun this weekend Sandi :happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zoom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well girls I don't know wht to do...test or not. My cycles have been a little off but not coming early not late. The only sypmtoms are tender bbs. I don't want to be disappointed but I guess it would be best to know however I didn't plan on testing til monday if she was a no show. I am taking the kiddos to a 20 acre waterpark tomorrow and will be busy all weekend so....mmmm what to do what to do...

Have fun this weekend try and keep yourself busy, we will all be prayer for you for a :bfp: on Monday
zxx


----------



## smithy2011

Navy2mom said:


> Anxious5 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with navy just have fun this weekend with the kurdos and test monday
> 
> Navy i hope you aré feeling better today
> 
> Zoom ... Thanx
> 
> Afm... FIL has surgery first thing in the morning , his prostate is inflames but nothing major
> 
> 
> Hi Jessica :flower::flower: I am doing well today. Hubby had the day off which was AWESOME!!! was kid of unsure ofwhat i was seeing on the TP and undies today but was told it's good sign so now i'm not worried anymore.
> 
> How are you doing??? I will keep your FIL in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> Oh Shelley!!! WHERE did you go????Hope your doing well sweetie:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey there!! Im still here, I hope you are doing ok. Just been trying to chill out, I got myself in a bit of a state....lol. I Keep panicing about Conceiving and it being an ectopic/ Miscarriage. Ive done my Opks and have positive results last night and this morning, so we have had lots of :sex: (Thats the good bit....lol) Have you had any luck with your opks??? I hope you have.. let me know:hugs::hugs: ill be back on tonight.


----------



## smithy2011

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies I think that is what I am gonna do..just have fun cause all it will do isput me in a foul mood if its a BFN.
> 
> I have been wondering about Shelly(Fluter) as well...

HI ya, How are you doing? I been chilling out, trying to think of things other than babies, (not an easy task) Have you got ur result yet? must be close to test time now. I have my fingers crossed for you...:hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning ladies hope all is well

Navy I have my Fxd for you!!!

Reeds Have fun!!!

Afm...We have put the whole TTC thing on the backburner this mnth due to his dad being sick and having his surgery, We are all really worried and the lack of sleep is kicking our butts. I also have my 11 yr old son with us here in Mexico so we have been really busy


----------



## Navy2mom

*Good Morning Ladies  How is everyone doing today??? Hope well.

Okay AFM: I had ovulation pain this morning and then it changed to mild cramping/pinching on my left side ....I didn't test with an OPK yesterday cuz i had the brown EWCM and we DTD but will test today about 1pm (that will be 4 hours since i had something to drink)  Okay i will be on through out the day, Getting ready to watch the 2010 World Cup right now  *


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I think we did it...


----------



## cheekybint

WoHoo Sandi!!!


----------



## smithy2011

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I think we did it...
> 
> View attachment 90643

"CONGRATULATIONS" Sandi well done :happydance::happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies!! I am so excited. Just retested and still have a BFP. Tj is over the moon with excitement!! Can I still stick around and root my tr ladies on??


----------



## smithy2011

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I am so excited. Just retested and still have a BFP. Tj is over the moon with excitement!! Can I still stick around and root my tr ladies on??

I am over the moon for you, it gives all us ladies hope that we too can get a bfp after a tr. would be great to keep in touch to hear how your doing.:hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Congrats !!! Im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I am so excited. Just retested and still have a BFP. Tj is over the moon with excitement!! Can I still stick around and root my tr ladies on??

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:YAY Sandi:) I am SOO very excited for you and TJ!!! Congrats on the BFP...woohoo!! Please stick around...I Know we would all miss you very much if you left us:hug:


----------



## Doingit4us

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks ladies!! I am so excited. Just retested and still have a BFP. Tj is over the moon with excitement!! Can I still stick around and root my tr ladies on??

OMG!!! Yay u! I have been MIA for a cpl of days. What wonderful news to return to. I'm so happy for you! Yaay!


----------



## needafriend

Hello all you TR ladies....I am TTC and am in my TWW! Approx 10 DPO but not 100% sure. Had a blighted ovum pregnancy last month...has anyone else ever had that? As well.....do we as TR gals have a greater chance of miscarraige other than a higher risk of Eptopic Pregnancy?


----------



## Zoom

Oh Sandi, I woke up feeling low and fed up but your news has just sooooo made me smaile. I am so happy for you both, let us know how it is going very big congratulations my love xx


----------



## josey123

Morn ladies,

Sorry not been around much but have been following all ur news.........Firstly

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! SANDI ON YOUR FANTASTIC NEWS IM SOOOO PLEASSED FOR YOU:flower::flower::flower::flower:

Please let us know if u tried anything different ? or ur symptons give us ladies lots of hope x x

Well im 11dpo today bbs sore but thats about it going to wait to see if af appears as can't cope with another BFN.....

Anyway Hope ur all well......anyone heard from fluterby????

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1274331600;7;28



Take Care

Jo x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

girls. its over. woke up with severe cramps and bright red blood. test is now very faint and sure it is another chemical. i am just completely devastated and confused as to why this keeps happening to me. this will have know been my 3rd chemical.


----------



## cheekybint

Oh no Sandi, that is so unfair. I am so sorry to hear this has happened to you again :(


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> girls. its over. woke up with severe cramps and bright red blood. test is now very faint and sure it is another chemical. i am just completely devastated and confused as to why this keeps happening to me. this will have know been my 3rd chemical.

NOOOOOO :nope: So Sorry Sandi :hugs: Get some rest girlie!! Are you going to make an appt and see what your Doctor has to say??? Keep us updated and HUGH HUGS going out to you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies!! AFM ...I will be home all day!!!! It's amazing how i don't have anywhere to go today and I am VERY excited about this :happydance: My temp is rising slowly so if i get another temp rise tomorrow then i will have O'ed on Saturday CD14......And BDing timing looks good this month! So i am just going to sit back and relax and wait and try not to SS(but it's so hard not too!!) :haha: ......I'll be back on later:hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi girls. Thanks for the hugs. Its over I lost this baby too. I have a appt with another doc on monday the 21st so we can do some testing and see what is going on. I am gonna also find out about IUI. I just don't know what to do or why..


----------



## smithy2011

Oh No Sandi, I am so so sorry to hear your news. Im sure I speak for everyone on here when i say we are all here for you!!! Take care xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I truly hope one of you ladies get a sticky bean this month. :)


----------



## Doingit4us

I am very sorry for your lost Sandi. You will be in my prayers. Please keep us updated about your appt. Hugs...


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hi girls. Thanks for the hugs. Its over I lost this baby too. I have a appt with another doc on monday the 21st so we can do some testing and see what is going on. I am gonna also find out about IUI. I just don't know what to do or why..

Please keep us posted as to how you are and how your doctor appt goes on the 21st :hugs:


----------



## josey123

Hello Sandi,......Im so sorry hun am thinking of you at this sad time x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take Care Hun x x


----------



## Anxious5

Im sorry to hear that reedsgirl, dont lose hope hun hopefully your appt will give you the answers you need

Afm...FIL is now home and doing alot better maybe we might still have a chance this mnth


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA. Reeds, sorry for your lost :hug:. We are here for you.

How has everyone been. I have been praying for all you ladies. Where is Flutter?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA. Reeds, sorry for your lost :hug:. We are here for you.
> 
> How has everyone been. I have been praying for all you ladies. Where is Flutter?

I have been wondering the same..I think I will check her status


----------



## Zoom

Sandi so sorry to hear your news and I will be sending you lots of love and pray. Your time will come babe and I hope you can heal.

Lots of love
Zxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning everyone. I am better today and not feeling so sorry for myself. Looking forward to my doc appt and hopefully will find what is going on. I guess the bright side is I know I can get pregnant know just helping me carry the baby.


----------



## Anxious5

I am glad to hear you aré feeling better reedsgirl 

Afm just waiting out this mnth till Af shows so we can try again


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Ladies! I'm sorry I've been MIA for so long. I'm still in IN dealing with my grandma and looking for a place to live once dh goes to Iraq. I did get to spend Memorial weekend with him but then he had to go back to TX. He is in LA right now for trainning. I should be getting back to TX the 30th to spend time with him and get my house packed before I make the move back to IN in Aug.

I am 2 days late but got a BFN this morning. I expected that since we've only bd'd 3 times this month and we missed O day by 2 days.

I hope everyone is doing well.

Sandy I read a little about your situation and I'm so very very sorry to hear that hun ((hugs))


----------



## Anxious5

Hello flutter we have all been wondering bout you , glad to hear you aré ok.... Well i will keep my Fxd for your Bfp, Dh and i put Ttc on hold this mnth due to FIl having surgery


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter so glad to hear from you. You may not have missed O..the sperm can live up to 5 days in the right enviroment!! FX for you babe


----------



## Doingit4us

I'm glad to hear u r feeling better Sandi. I firmly believe that what God has for u is for u and if u have faith in him all things are possible. Sorry if that was too "churchy". Keep your spirits up Hun.


----------



## Doingit4us

Flutter it can still be possible. I was in the same position last cycle and it's hard to stay hopeful. Fx'd crossed for u.


----------



## needafriend

Hello out there....would love to be part of this chat forum. Going crazy and would love ot chat with others who also dig out POS out of the trash just in case there is a line that appeared after u already looked at it 50 times at every angle possible!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hello needafriend...welcome. I am Sandi 33 and had a tr in April of 09.
I have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage and Dh is 30 and he had none. When did you get your tr??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit4us said:


> I'm glad to hear u r feeling better Sandi. I firmly believe that what God has for u is for u and if u have faith in him all things are possible. Sorry if that was too "churchy". Keep your spirits up Hun.

Nope not too "churchy". I am also a christian and try to live by my faith as well but I do struggle a bit so I need reminded now and again. Thank you for those kind words. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

....Thanks for answering. I'm 36, three awesome boys from my first marriage. I had my Tubal done 03/02/05 after c-sec and TR done in 01/25/10. Had it done in Edmonton Ab Canada where I live. Dr said all went well, begged for a HSG to see if there was blockage and had that 04/25/10 (dye ran through...yay) Had a lite period May 15, thought it was odd, addicted to POS and was doing them about 3 times a day...faint shadows but coulc be evap lines. To my amazment a BFP on May 21 confirmed by beta. Low HCG levels off the bat, went every two days. Were doubling but still LOW. Was feeling prego then after a week a switch was turned off and I felt nothing. No BB's tingling etc. HCG taken, levels dropping. Dr said I had a Blighted ovum. But i passed nothing never bled only cramped. So....had O symtoms and all was looking normal again. Should be 11DPO but not 100% sure. Feeling symptoms but BFN, maybe I'm just going nuts. I have never had something consume my life like this and we have only been TTC for just over 4 months. 
I read some history in the forum and see you had a loss, I so understand you frustration and sadness as well as wondering why this happens. But we have to take the positive out of these events and know that the sperm met the egg and the path is open. (easy to type but hard to live by for myself..lol) So thats my story. I am so glad to have found a place with others who are going through this hellish at times experience and can obsess with others and cheer them on. Thanks for the reply. BTW....My name is Carole


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> ....Thanks for answering. I'm 36, three awesome boys from my first marriage. I had my Tubal done 03/02/05 after c-sec and TR done in 01/25/10. Had it done in Edmonton Ab Canada where I live. Dr said all went well, begged for a HSG to see if there was blockage and had that 04/25/10 (dye ran through...yay) Had a lite period May 15, thought it was odd, addicted to POS and was doing them about 3 times a day...faint shadows but coulc be evap lines. To my amazment a BFP on May 21 confirmed by beta. Low HCG levels off the bat, went every two days. Were doubling but still LOW. Was feeling prego then after a week a switch was turned off and I felt nothing. No BB's tingling etc. HCG taken, levels dropping. Dr said I had a Blighted ovum. But i passed nothing never bled only cramped. So....had O symtoms and all was looking normal again. Should be 11DPO but not 100% sure. Feeling symptoms but BFN, maybe I'm just going nuts. I have never had something consume my life like this and we have only been TTC for just over 4 months.
> I read some history in the forum and see you had a loss, I so understand you frustration and sadness as well as wondering why this happens. But we have to take the positive out of these events and know that the sperm met the egg and the path is open. (easy to type but hard to live by for myself..lol) So thats my story. I am so glad to have found a place with others who are going through this hellish at times experience and can obsess with others and cheer them on. Thanks for the reply. BTW....My name is Carole

Carole I really hope your journey is a short one. We have had a few ladies get the BFP quickly after their tr. I have had 3 chemical pregnancies and I think the one monday was the worst. But I am getting testing done next monday and will hopefully get some answers soon. I also had a HSG done and my tubes are open as well and since I had the chemicals before it was done I was sure they were but just wanted to see for myself. LOL I am taking a month off of ttc this cycle and want all my testing done. Ttc does seem to have a way of taking over your life like I never remember it doing before. My dh is wonderful and patient with me where I think most other men would have ran off screaming by now..LOL. But I think all these ladies on our thread here are truly wonderful and supportive. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Sandi....
My husband has been supportive as well as does not have any children of his own. I think I need to chill alittle and take a break like I said, I haven't even had a period but still in my crazy head think this could be the month I get a healthy BFP. LOL.....nuts eh. I know the odds are in our favor as I have my degree in Dr Google but like u said.....u never remember it being this comsuming before with your other pregnancies. I so feel the same way. Time to chill for the nite, put up the feet and have a chilled Perrier. ( until I feel another symptom, write it down, and google the heck out of it...lol)


----------



## needafriend

BTW...what testing can they do to see why the pregnacies aren't sticking? Have u tried any fert drugs? My Dr said we can try in Aug if we have no BFP


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been on Clomid and metformin for 7 cycles...which was too long but the doc wasn't monitoring me. I got my first BFP on it and also my first chemical. I am not really sure what all can be done as far as testing wise. I know he is going to do some ultrasounds to check the lining of my cervix and I believe during my cycle he will do some blood test but I am not sure what all for..I have asked in another thread for some advice but if any of the tr girls know of anything that would be great. I am going to ask for a 21 day test for my pregestrone and I know thay can check to make sure I Ov each month. I am doing a program called the Creighton Model and I am learning my cm and fertitlity and Mel(cheekybint) is helping me learn to temp but that has been going on for a bit...LOL good thing she is patient with me. I was a good girl and temped this morning. :)


----------



## needafriend

I bought a basil thermometer but too forgetful to test. I had recently had to change GP's as mine retired without notice. Sooo...being the crazy obsessed woman I am, I told my new Dr I needed an RX for Metformin for type 2 and I have been on it for almost a month. I know thats crazy prescribing it for myself but I read online about it helping woman with PSOD. (even though I am pretty sure I O regularly as I have used OPK and the results are pretty consistant) As well I can tell by my CM. Do u O regularly? I personally feel the CM is a great way to detect ovulation. That`s how I did it with my three boys but the eggs were younger as was I and I didn`t have the tube issuse. Do u know if miscarriages are higher with TR girls? With these chemical preg and blighted ovums.....never even heard of them til we were TTC. Well....I`d better go, time to dig the last test out of the trash and see if there is a faint one....LOL. NITE


----------



## josey123

Morning ladies and welcome Carole im sure you find plenty advice from us ladies and hope your hourney short in getting your BFP


Good to hear sandi that your feeling better one thing at least you know you can fall pregnant and have a feeling it won't be long before you have bubba in your arms

Cheekybint...Hope your well and you enjoying ur company

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well

Nice to see fluterby back sounds like you had a few hectic weeks hun x

Well im 13 dpo today few symptons including sore bbs, lots of pulling ,tugging dragging feeling and temp still high aswell as cp high and soft and keeping waking up around 4am and having trouble getting back to sleep so annoying especially when have to go to work....lol

well not sure whether to wait and see if AF arrives over next few days or test what do you think guys???

Jo x x

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1274331600;7;28


----------



## josey123

Hello

Off to shops now to buy a test will let you know the outcome guys x


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome carole, I am Jessica had my Tr in march of this year I have 4 wonderful children but dh has none He is an awsome father to my kids though we aré sitting this mnth out due to his dad being sick so now i am just waiting for Af so we can try again

josey.. Thats what i would do i dnt have the will Power to wait, goodluck hope you get your Bfp!!!


----------



## needafriend

Hello to you Josey....
GO BUY A TEST....we are at almost the same DPO. I started doing them 2 days ago. Just cheapies cause I talked myself into thinking it was not a big deal if I bought 10 cause they are cheap and dont really count. LOL....Last nite I saw a faint double shadow line after the time limit. Just waiting my 5 mins to do a FRER....scared to go in and look.
Well....there is a faint, faint shadow with no color. ODD thing this month, last nite before going to bed, noticed that the blue vain on one of my BB's was 3D and raised up. TMI? I am pretty blue mapped there to begin with but never raised?


----------



## needafriend

Hi there too Jessica. Hope your hubby feels better soon! May I ask u ladies, whats method of TL did you have and how long are your tubes now? I had ligation and coagulation after c-sec and both are around 7-8 cm


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MOrning...

Josey GOOD LUCK! FX for your BFP and a sticky bean.

Carole GOOD LUCK to you as well...as far as my tubes I have on shorter and one is longer...left side is 5cm and right is 7 I believe...left might be 4. With my TL I had them cut, tied and burned...so I am feeling lucky that my tr worked. I would say that you tube length is awesome and your journey will be short with you tubes being as long as they are. :) And I think you will find that here there is no such thing as TMI. LOL

Fluter how are dear??

Anna? Any results yet from your tests? How is your headaches?

Mel?? How is your 2ww? Still flying by? 

And how are all the TR girls feeling??


----------



## needafriend

Good to know on the TMI....LOL. Crazy thing happening....Took another dollar store test today and I totally see a faint line as soon as I look at it and also took a FRER and have to turn it every which way to get a shadow. GRRR! I have a requisition for a beta but don't know if it's too soon to go??? I sure wish I knew exactly what DPO I was. The blighted ovum messed my system up....from my charting of CM, clear cm came June 4,5,6. Any ideas on what day I should count from? 
I am trying to hold out til Thursday or Fri but these cheapie tests are messing with my head with the faint line (still not pink but there)

Days like this I wish I worked out of the home instead of being self employed so I would have more of a life to get my head somewhere else. LOL...I can't even show DH the test as I am fearful to get his hopes up, he was crushed last month!! 

What to do???? 

Sending good vibes to Josey for a BFP!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,
Hi needafriend. My name is Karen. I have not had my TR yet but I so love talking to these ladies. They give me hope. I am 37 and I planned to have TR in October but we had to push it back to Feb 2011. :cry:

Flutter, glad to see you are okay.

Reeds, I am glad you are feeling better.

Good luck to everyone on getting your BFP.


----------



## Navy2mom

GRRRR...FF moved my crosshairs this morning!!! Can you ladies please take a look at my chart and let me now what you think.....yesterday FF had me ovulating on CD14 and today FF moved it to CD15. 

Hope everyone is doing well:) I will be back on later this afternoon to read and catch up with everyone:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello there Ready. Looks like the weight loss is going well! YAY

Carole with my classes you will have a peak day which is the day you have the most ewcn with lubrication and the then should be 3 after...so I would go with June 5 as your 1dpo so I would say your 11dpo so still a bit early. So those lines will hopefully get darker


----------



## Navy2mom

HI Sandi!! I an still having headaches but they seem to be lingering and not getting worse(so i can get though my day). I got tojet out my door and get Sarah to Thearpy(Speech and PT). I will be back on in a bit.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh Anna I wish I could help but I am just starting to temp..I am have managed it 2 mornings in a row. WOOOHOOO. HAHA Hopefully Mel will be on soon she is great with temps. :)


----------



## Anxious5

My tubes were cut tied and burned The right side is about 6 -7 cm and the left side is shorter as the Doc said he had to stretch that one but I was givin a 80 % chance of conceiving again

Navy ..Glad to hear the headaches are not as bad

Ready..How have you been

Reeds I started temping this mnth but since we decided to put TTC on the back burner due to FIL I just quit and will start again nexy cycle


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for the history ladies. Reeds....maybe I have been reading my ovulation wrong the whole time. I always though and understood that once u have the ewcm and it goes clear where u can pull it apart about an inch is the big O day???.....if thats the case my week hcg last month and this months schedule makes more sense. Are u taking the class online? Would love to learn more myself. I have found it very empowering learning how my body works.....THANKS


----------



## needafriend

Hi Karen......TR is an exciting and stressfulroad so far for me but God willing at the end of the journey there will be a gift!!!!


----------



## Zoom

needafriend said:


> Thanks for the history ladies. Reeds....maybe I have been reading my ovulation wrong the whole time. I always though and understood that once u have the ewcm and it goes clear where u can pull it apart about an inch is the big O day???.....if thats the case my week hcg last month and this months schedule makes more sense. Are u taking the class online? Would love to learn more myself. I have found it very empowering learning how my body works.....THANKS

Hi there try fertility friend for some knoweladge you can do classes on line with them, and it is good to know your body and be more in control. Goodluck to you.

Zxx


----------



## Zoom

Hi all

Glad to see you doing well Sandi!!

Well I have got my date for the HSG only have to wait till next week, woohoo so pleased.

Hey Ax your stats are great 80% I only got 4 cm on one side so mine were about 50% they thought. We will knoe after the HSG if that is none and will move on from there.

Goodluck all come on we need some more :bfp:

Love Zxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Thanks for the history ladies. Reeds....maybe I have been reading my ovulation wrong the whole time. I always though and understood that once u have the ewcm and it goes clear where u can pull it apart about an inch is the big O day???.....if thats the case my week hcg last month and this months schedule makes more sense. Are u taking the class online? Would love to learn more myself. I have found it very empowering learning how my body works.....THANKS

I am taking sessions with a woman one on one to learn the Creighton Model..and so far from what I understand we start creating the mucas and when we have the ewcm it is our peak day and yes it should stretch to at least 1 inch but you still may not O on that day it can be 24-36 hours later hence why we continue to produce lubricating mucas to help the sperm live. I have only been to one class and my next one is tuesday. I am very happy and excited to learn all this because just in the first class I discovered that I was missing O cause I stopped bd once I saw the ewcm cause I thought O had passed.


----------



## Anxious5

Interesting...We kinda are just playing by ear..Hubby doesnt know I check cm or cp and just started temping.....He does ask me if I am ¨wet¨down there and if its the ¨days¨we need to bd...lol I am going to have him watch the great sperm race today last night I showed him the beautiful cervix website


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies:) I am finally home from my day.....AND WHAT A DAY IT HAS BEEN!!!
Okay so I am just going to go with what FF says and hope that it leads to something good :) So we dropped my Hubby off last night at the ship and said our goodbyes:cry: My kids today have been like bouncing balls of emotions ...one moment they are playing and happy and the next minute i have one crying, another mad and the third as quiet as can be.....so my method is one day at a time and hopefully things will get better:wacko:

I have a question....During your 2WW has any of you ever had a lot of siliva develop and it taste Metal or Metallic????? this happened to me yesterday and then again today,so i am just wondering.

HI needafriend :flower: I am Anna ,had my TR March 31st 2010. This is a great group of ladies:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious5 said:


> Interesting...We kinda are just playing by ear..Hubby doesnt know I check cm or cp and just started temping.....He does ask me if I am ¨wet¨down there and if its the ¨days¨we need to bd...lol I am going to have him watch the great sperm race today last night I showed him the beautiful cervix website

:rofl: that is too funny!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna metal mouth is a good symptom!! FX LOL


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anna metal mouth is a good symptom!! FX LOL

Really??? I never knew that Thank you Sandi:thumbup: 
Can it start this early though?? I am as of today only 3DPO(would have been 4 DPO if FF didn't move me back one day).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I remember very clearly having that taste in my mouth with my son...it is how my ms started every day. UGH and I have seen a few woman on here talk about it. But I know you have had a few medical issues lately..have then put you on any new meds?


----------



## Navy2mom

Nope...Just my normal Prilosec(for Acid Refulx) in the mornings and I only take Max-ALT for my migraines when needed. I am still waiting to be seen by the Neruo Dept for my MRI results!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well then I am praying that this is a good sign for you!! I am off to bed its been a long week and my mom took my kiddos home with her so I can go to bed early


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Night Sandi and sleep tight:)


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies, seems i never catch any of you ladies on here with the time difference wherever you all are....lol

Never mind just a update tested yesterday with a cheapie BFN af due today still no sign so fingers crossed could be it temp still high getting a few pulling and tugging so will see

x x


----------



## needafriend

Hi Anna....so FRER done today and BFN. Maybe my head is messing with me but I feel prego. I'm getting bummed out, it's raining here so I am going to make homemade fried bread dough with cinnamon sugar on it and hope that the sugar fix will help make a second line apprear...LOL (maybe on a glucose strip from an overdose)


----------



## fluterby429

thanks ladies but AF got me yesterday! Im pretty sure that we will be a day late getting to O day this cycle as well. Oh well...what can ya do. I'm really about to throw in the towel until he comes home from Iraq next fall. It may be for the best. 

Only good thing that has come out of our current situation is that I have not stress about or checked one thing about pregnancy this entire month. LOL there was no reason too. The only reason I tested is because I realized by my calendar that I was late.

I see there are lots of newbies here and that is awesome! Anyone get a BFP lately? Girls fill me in lol


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies:) it has been another busy day forme with my kiddos.....My Hubby was so sweet,he called me yesterday before it went on watch and then texted me at midnight after his watch was over and then this morning around 8am he emailed me to say goodbye and that he loved me and would miss the kids and I very much:cloud9::cloud9: (sorry:blush: not sure all the ladies knows...we are a military family...DH is out on deployment) 
So anyways .....I noticed creamy cm (tmi it was white there was some yellow cm too) ,temp rised again this morning:happydance: So I am just sitting back waiting!!!
I did how ever go to the dollar tree today and picked up two of their HPT's and i have a expensive one to confirm later if i need too:haha: 

SO how is everyone doing today or this week?? 

Flutter~ Sorry to hear AF got you hun:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Hello Anna....that must be hard having to say goodbye to hubby. How long is he gone for? As for the CM.....thats how mine was and still is since last week. I think I am around 12 DPO? I had a miscarriage last month, Dr said it wsa a blighted ovum but I never bled or passed anything but my hcg levels dropped fast & I have not had my period since April. But I have been monitoring my CM since the TR in Jan 2010 and now know what to look for so thats where I get my 12 DPO give or take a day or two...lol. Crazy waiting game! The metal taste u had the other day is a good sign, I have read that others have had the same in early pg. 
Fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Hello Anna....that must be hard having to say goodbye to hubby. How long is he gone for? As for the CM.....thats how mine was and still is since last week. I think I am around 12 DPO? I had a miscarriage last month, Dr said it wsa a blighted ovum but I never bled or passed anything but my hcg levels dropped fast & I have not had my period since April. But I have been monitoring my CM since the TR in Jan 2010 and now know what to look for so thats where I get my 12 DPO give or take a day or two...lol. Crazy waiting game! The metal taste u had the other day is a good sign, I have read that others have had the same in early pg.
> Fingers crossed for u!!!

AWW Thank you:) Yes it is hard but this will be our shortest Deployment together.....he should be back between Aug and Sept:happydance:and then we can get back to TTC if this happens not to be our month. It's much harder on our kiddos,Our Son is ADHD with ODD and Adjustment disorder he will be 7 yrs old this month and he has the hardest time when DH leaves. Our girls (ages 6 yrs and almost 4 yrs old) just kind of cling to me and then adjust pretty well. They will tell me they miss Daddy and talk to me and then everything is okay again. 
I didn't really have the metallic taste in my mouth today ,but man oh man the last couple of days i did and it drove me batty!! LOL :haha:
welli am tired tonight....i have a feeling i am going to be sleeping before 9pm tonight...it's only 6:40pm right now!!! :dohh: so i will try and check back later,but just incase i don't make it back online tonight Good Night Ladies :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter so sorry the witch got you...I had my BFP but unfortunately it ended as a chemical..and we are praying that someone gets a sticky bean this month:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies:) just wanted to pop in ...today will be a crazy hectic day for me....getting kids to schools,speech therapy group for my youngest and then i have to go pick up an ice cream cake,run to wal-mart and the grocery store come home and start shredding cheese and cleaning house and then my kiddos have dentist appt today(all 3 kids at one time!!)...... So i will be back on later after dinner and kids are tucked into bed!! TGIF :)

I woke up with lower backache and about an hour or so of being up now i am having some mild cramping around my C-section scare....my temp is still looking good so far.
Hope everyone has a good day:)


----------



## needafriend

Anna, I can't believe he is away for that long. My hubby is a truck driver and he used to do long haul to the US. He would be gone for 4 days 3 nites and it was soooo hard on us. LOL....I can't imagine. If it were my first husband different story.....would have loved to have a 2 month break, but not this one....he is my hunny! LOL.... 
So approx 13 DPO, BFN again today (dollar store so there is a shadow) symptoms are: tingly BB's with raised blue vein that comes and goes through out the day also a cooling sensation???, drooling at nite sometimes (not the normal at all) strong smelling p, vivid dreams (even cried in one???) CM still somewhat milky, fingers tingly/numb at times and lost my mojo. (not normal) I need to be limited a monthly allowance at the stores for POAS. I have 1 FRER and 1 CBER and I waiting as I have promised myself not to spend more $$ this month. GRRRRR....calgon take me way, this is stressing me.
On that note, hope all the TR girls are doing great and for u to have a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Flutter, sorry that AF got you.

Navy, when are you going to test? I hoping and praying it is a BFP!! 

I hope everyone is having a fantasic Friday and have a wonderful weekend. I will check in more you ladies. It has just been crazy busy for me.


----------



## jaimad

Hello TR ladies!! Just checking in with all of you again! I dont get on here very often anymore seeing how it is summer time and we are so busy with the kids being out of school, baseball, gymnastics & whatever else comes our way!

For those of you that are new or atleast new to me because I havent been on here in so long...HELLO & congrats on your TR's!!! I have to say that I am so so so glad that I did it! Not just because we got pregnant but because my PTLS is gone!!! YAY!! For those that dont know me or my story or why I started this thread in the beginning...it was so all of us TR gals could unite and help eachother out! My journey started when I got my TR 10/27/09. I traveled to Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center & had the best doctors! I had a chemical pregnancy in January and then on March 21st we got our sticky bean!!

It has been a long journey to say the least and but I am so happy that I chose to do this. We go on the 29th of this month to find out what we are having & we are so excited! So for those of you that are getting discouraged...dont give up hope but also dont stress about it. THe month we got our BFP we just left everything up to him to decide & he decided it was the right time!!!

REEDS~~~how are you girl?
CHEEKY~~~how are things!!

I will check back more often but just wanted to get on & say HI!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Afternoon ladies:) Well the kids dentist got sick and cancelled so i will have to make new appts for my kids for July or August!! I am home to stay for the rest of the day....no more driving today..WOOHOO!! I really don't like driving out here in California!! There are some CRAZZZY drivers on these roads :wacko: So now i get to clean house and decorate for my friend,Shelby's birthday dinner i am having for her :) 

Ready4onemore~ The eariest i will start testing is 10 DPO- 11 DPO .....AF is due June 29th


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jaimad so glad to hear from you...glad as well!!:) I just had my 3rd chemical and really thought this was it I had a nice strong line...but see a new doc on monday. 

nothing else new with me girls...we have decided to for sure sit the month out on ttc. i have done my temps so far but missed one morning how do I chart the day I missed??


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Jaimad so glad to hear from you...glad as well!!:) I just had my 3rd chemical and really thought this was it I had a nice strong line...but see a new doc on monday.
> 
> nothing else new with me girls...we have decided to for sure sit the month out on ttc. i have done my temps so far but missed one morning how do I chart the day I missed??

The day you missed ..did you temp late?? I will make a note on my temp and how late i temped and not chart it(CD7) on my chart!!


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies just checking in on everyone... Still just waiting on Af


----------



## needafriend

Good evening ladies....well, got the curse today but now I know my body is working and can start over again in two weeks! Going to treat myself to a cooler tonite it`s been two months. Cheers!


----------



## Zoom

Hi All

Hi Jamid nice to see you be ace if you let us know what you are having, your story helps my PMA big time!!

Well not long now till HSG, and even if we end up having to go down the IVF route I am happy with had a TR as they found and have now sorted the endo and anywhere without that is a saver place for the bean we will one day have!! I just know it.

Good luck all, sorry needafriend keep positive girl your time will come!

Love Zxx


----------



## Zoom

Navy when are you testing?


----------



## Navy2mom

Zoom said:


> Navy when are you testing?

The earliest I will start testing is 10 DPO- 11 DPO .....AF is due June 29th
I am only 6 DPO today. When I went to bathroom this morning I checked my cervix and it was Midway,Closed and Firm and CM was creamy yellowish....I am still tired and i just woke up.....have a mild backache,nothing major.....Not getting my hopes up right now as it is still too early to test!! My chart is at the bottom if anyone wants to take a look:flower:

Today I need to clean house(since i could bring my self to do it yesterday!!) and make Stuff Shells and put decorations up for my friend's Birthday dinner tonight...I also have to take My son to his Dr's Appt this morning. So i will be back on during the day. Hope everyone has a great day:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy2mom said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Jaimad so glad to hear from you...glad as well!!:) I just had my 3rd chemical and really thought this was it I had a nice strong line...but see a new doc on monday.
> 
> nothing else new with me girls...we have decided to for sure sit the month out on ttc. i have done my temps so far but missed one morning how do I chart the day I missed??
> 
> The day you missed ..did you temp late?? I will make a note on my temp and how late i temped and not chart it(CD7) on my chart!!Click to expand...

no i didnt temp at all...it was storming power was out got up at 3am and went to my moms...totally forgot:(


----------



## cheekybint

Just leave it blank Sandi, shouldn't make any difference really at this early stage of your cycle :)

As for me, my temps have continued to follow their usual pattern so I know I'm out this month, AF due Sunday/Monday

Clomid next cycle!


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Zoom.....Good luck as u travel down your road as well.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. I am being very lazy today. Don't want to do much. I was suppose to go running with some people from my church but I over slept. 

Navy, I am going to waiting to hear the results. I am so excited for. Here is :dust: baby dust to you and all the other ladies TTC this month.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello all... Still just a Boring waiting Gáme for me this mnth... Waiting on Af to start over again


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh crap Mel. FX that they take a crwazy rise and you still get a BFP! Aren't you proud of me I have only missed one morning!! LOL :) 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. My Tj came home last night and it was so wonderful. :) I missed him. We are going out to dinner tonight and I am gonna go get a new tattoo. SO excited!!:)


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. I am being very lazy today. Don't want to do much. I was suppose to go running with some people from my church but I over slept.
> 
> Navy, I am going to waiting to hear the results. I am so excited for. Here is :dust: baby dust to you and all the other ladies TTC this month.

Aww thank you :hugs: I can't wait to test next week ... I am keeping myself busy so i don't drive myself crazy:wacko: LOL:) Got to get back to house cleaning...be back on in a bit.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Oh crap Mel. FX that they take a crwazy rise and you still get a BFP! Aren't you proud of me I have only missed one morning!! LOL :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend. My Tj came home last night and it was so wonderful. :) I missed him. We are going out to dinner tonight and I am gonna go get a new tattoo. SO excited!!:)

YAY!!! so glad you got your man back Sandi :) So what kind of tattoo you going to get,can't wait to hear about it and possible see a pic of it :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy2mom said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap Mel. FX that they take a crwazy rise and you still get a BFP! Aren't you proud of me I have only missed one morning!! LOL :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend. My Tj came home last night and it was so wonderful. :) I missed him. We are going out to dinner tonight and I am gonna go get a new tattoo. SO excited!!:)
> 
> YAY!!! so glad you got your man back Sandi :) So what kind of tattoo you going to get,can't wait to hear about it and possible see a pic of it :)Click to expand...

Thanks. I am not sure yet...I have been wanting a new one for a while and after the week I have had I think I deserve one. LOL. This will be #24 fr me...how many do you have? Tj had drawn a pic for me that I was going to get but I had accidently left it at my friends house and she washed it so its ruined and I am not sure what I will get now..but I will post a pic of it. Hope your having a great day!:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I got my new tattoo...






Tj also got a new one he had "INDESTRUCTABLE" done down his spine. It looks pretty darn sweet. LOL:)


----------



## Zoom

OOh sandi that is pretty, I love that vivd colour as well. I only have one but its up the lest hand side of my body from bum to rib, it's buterflies and flowers. Good to have your man home
xx


----------



## Navy2mom

Sweet!! Love the tat Sandi :) I have 5 tats and counting(Sandi, I have pics of all my tats on facebook). HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all the dad's and daddy's to be :) Today will be a lazy day for us.
As for the 2WW.....My temp droped ...My chart over lay is looking like last months pattern.....So I am not very positive about this month...tomorrow morning's temp will be interesting to see. 
Hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Zoom.

Hey there Anna I will have to go on your facebook and check them out..I will post mine up there as well. I have them all over from my feet up. LOL. I find them addictive and to be honest this was the longest I had went without one...eventually this arm will be a 3/4 sleeve. Have a blessd day ladies


----------



## needafriend

Fantastic taddy Reeds, love the colour. I have a small addiction to tattoo's myself. I have six, always wanted a sleeve but too chicken to the commitment. I have to get one fixed on my neck, it's mother in japanese but the girl went too deep and the ink ran. I was so mad so I am going to have to get a cover up done as it looks like it is bruised.


----------



## Anxious5

Thats a nice tattoo reedsgirl I also have some ( only 4 ) though been wanting one on the lower back but havent gotten the courage yet... Lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...I have for the very first time have a infected tattoo. UGH its all swollen and red. It still looks very pretty and I have started anitbotics so hopefully it won't ruin the tat. I think it must be the brand of ink cause I have these colors before and I am having a reaction to it. :(


----------



## needafriend

Yikes....lucky you jumped on medication right away. Did u contact the parlour and ask them if they use anything funky or new? Odd to have a reaction as u are obviously not a newbie to them....Feel better and keep a very close eye on that one!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The parlor is actually closed today but I will be calling them in the morning. It is more than likely the ink they used....it is a very clean place and I have been there before actually had just gotten a piercing there a week before. I really think its just a fluke and I kinda got it in a place that its hard not rub it. I am not gonna stress to much about it and I will be keeping a close eye on it. If the redness doesnt' get better by tuesday I will be back at the doc.

How are you feeling needafriend?


----------



## needafriend

Well...started to take the online course at fertilityfriend.com, did the first three lessons and thought what the heck, I am going to challenge the test. I passed and got my certificate. Guess the degree I have as Dr Google (I have been working on since my TR) helped me pass, so no more excuses for me. Going to start charting my temps tomorrow. I like the way charting gives u an overall picture of whats happening. Kinda excited. Hope all of u are healthy and happy..... baby dust to all!!!


----------



## josey123

Af got me on thurs here to 11th cycle good luck to all those waiting x


----------



## cheekybint

AF due today, temps are following usual pattern exactly so I know I'm not pregnant, tested anyway lol BFN as expected. AF should be here by end of the day, then onto cycle 8 and clomid :D


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Reeds, cool tat. I have 2 I am thinking of get one more. I want a butterfly on my foot.

How is everyone's weekend? I was very lazy this weekend and it felt great. LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hello all. I also had a tubal reversal in March of this year and just began TTC last month :) 


My doc put me straight on Clomid and I am in my 2WW right now. 

Wish me luck :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Brandy welcome. I also was on clomid straight away...and Mel is starting hers soon unless she gets a BFP first. Hope your journey is a short one


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Brandy, I had my TR late Jan/10, hope u get your BFP soon!!!


----------



## needafriend

Hey Reeds, How is the tatty doing.


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome Brand mine was also done in march .... Lots of babydust ur way


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Brandy and needafriend 

Congrats to you both on your reversals, I hope you have a very short TTC journey!

Ladies I'm currently 2 days late, AF usually arrives on 13dpo, occasionally 14dpo but has not been this late in all the time I've been tracking it

BFN on tests and temps are dropping gradually, haven't mixed up my ovulation dates either

Who knows!

Will keep you updated :D


----------



## needafriend

Good day Cheeky, I have seen a dip then a spike on BBT so u never know, being late is a good sign. Fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Hey Reeds, How is the tatty doing.

It is still nasty.:( But it is better...seems as I have little tiny blisters in it. Guess it was the ink. I have been keeping ice on it and taking the amoicillian(sp) still. 

Mel that is odd maybe you will still get that BFP praying hard for you.


Hope all our TR girls are having a great day!:flower:


----------



## needafriend

Ladies on Clomid, what is the normal dose you start out with? Going to my new GP today as the Dr who did my TR is on vaca. So, I am going to request starting Clomid now, I am on cylce day 5....is it too late to possibly make a difference this cycle?


----------



## needafriend

hmmmm....how to add my counter? LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey needafriend...my first clomid was 50mg days 5-9 so if u get the script today and that is what he suggest you can still do it this cycle...but some do 3-7 and 2-6...just depends on ur doc and cycle I believe


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Reeds.....to be honest, I have a horrible DR here (my GP left after 4 years and I recently had to find a new one), and I'm too impatient to wait for July 6 to see the Dr who did my TR. I was reading online that 50 mg is the normal start out dose. How many cycles have u been on Clomid? Is that the best one to be on? BTW....how is your testing doing? Keep and eye on that arm, sounds kinda scary!...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Thanks Reeds.....to be honest, I have a horrible DR here (my GP left after 4 years and I recently had to find a new one), and I'm too impatient to wait for July 6 to see the Dr who did my TR. I was reading online that 50 mg is the normal start out dose. How many cycles have u been on Clomid? Is that the best one to be on? BTW....how is your testing doing? Keep and eye on that arm, sounds kinda scary!...lol

I am no longer on clomid...I started out on 50 and my last dose was 100 on cd3-7. The doc I was seeing didn't monitor me on it and when I went in and seen him a few months ago he took me off it. I got 4 vials of blood drawn today and I know for sure I am being tested for clotting, thyroig and lupos. But there was test on there I didn't understand but the lady said it was normal for fertility issues. My arm is looking much better and I think it shall heal fine to be honest. 

What all did the doc say today? And did he start you on clomid?


----------



## needafriend

The GP would not write me an RX as he is not a fertility Dr and can't? I was kinda shocked as I didn't know it would be an issue. He said if I could get the specialist to fax him an RX, he would re-write it and give me the perscription...lol. Don't know the point of that but today I'm cycle day 5 so it's my last chance for starting Clomid. As said, I will have to wait to see my surgeon July 6. I just hate to `waste` a cycle. I just feel like banging my head, we bd every day for 7 days when I am around ovulation, I know the tubes are open due to the last pregnancy.....maybe I am just too fat and old! (I was heavier when I carried my three boys than I am now...) I think I set myself up for disapointment as I always get prego fast with my boys and thought this would be a breeze. Sorry for venting. 
Glad ur arm is looking better, u must be getting the looks like your up to no good, your sore tattooed, all the poke marks from ur blood work...LOL...Well off to the movies with my rug rats! Have a great nite and I really hope they get a better picture of whats up by doing these tests!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> The GP would not write me an RX as he is not a fertility Dr and can't? I was kinda shocked as I didn't know it would be an issue. He said if I could get the specialist to fax him an RX, he would re-write it and give me the perscription...lol. Don't know the point of that but today I'm cycle day 5 so it's my last chance for starting Clomid. As said, I will have to wait to see my surgeon July 6. I just hate to `waste` a cycle. I just feel like banging my head, we bd every day for 7 days when I am around ovulation, I know the tubes are open due to the last pregnancy.....maybe I am just too fat and old! (I was heavier when I carried my three boys than I am now...) I think I set myself up for disapointment as I always get prego fast with my boys and thought this would be a breeze. Sorry for venting.
> Glad ur arm is looking better, u must be getting the looks like your up to no good, your sore tattooed, all the poke marks from ur blood work...LOL...Well off to the movies with my rug rats! Have a great nite and I really hope they get a better picture of whats up by doing these tests!!!

Try to be patient...I know it is easier said than done. But any cycle that you are bdn on the right days then its not a wasted cycle. I also thought that I would be pregnant right away and it would be super easy like it was with my girls but our bodies are different and its all in God's time. I keep thinking I need to lose weight but sure can't get myself motivated to do anything about it. LOL 

Where are all our other TR girls...our thread is quite today.


----------



## needafriend

Good morning TR ladies, hope everyone is well and there is babydust floating in the air!!!


----------



## Adanma

Hello! New to here! I'm 28 and have 2 sons 5, and 3. I had my Tubal done in 2008. I had my reversal done at the end of May 2010. This is our first cycle ttc. 
Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Ladies:) I see we have two new ladies... Welcome to BNB:) I'm Anna,had my Reversal done March of this year this our 2nd month TTC and I'm in my TWW right now.
DH and I have 3 kids,ages 7,6 and almost 4 years old.

I'm 10 DPO today and feeling pretty good, I had some pinching/pulling around my C-section area this morning but it's gone now. I will check back later.Hope everyone has a nice day and send TONS of :dust::dust::dust: everyone's way!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I see we have 2 new ladies. Welcome. My name is Karen. I think I am the only one who have not had their TR yet. LOL I am here to cheer you on until I have my TR. 

Reeds, how is the arm?

Navy, how many more days do we have to wait? LOL Okay I will try to be patient.

Have a great day.


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Adanma,
My name is Carole, had my TL 2005, TR Jan 10, have 3 boys, 11, 10 & 5. Good luck on your TTC, hope it's a short road!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Adanma!! I am Sandi...I am 34 had my TR in April 09...my journey has been full of ups and downs and I am currently being tested cause I have had 3 chemical pregnancies so we know I can get pregnant but for some reason they don't stick. :( I really hope your journey is a short one.

Carole my arm is doing better....I can't put the usual ointment on it so I have been bad and used triple antiobiotic ointment that can pull the ink out but it seems to be fine so far. I have more scabbing on this one than I ever have but I think in the end it will still be beautiful so no worries there.

This has been a super busy week for me...I had the doc appt monday and then tuesday I had to go get my bloodwork and tomorrow I have my second class for the creighton model. I feel like I have been going going & going!! LOL


----------



## Anxious5

Hello Adanma my ñame is Jessica ans my Tr was done in March we aré currently sitting this mnth out but NeXT mnth will be cycle 4 of Ttc... I have 4 lovely children and working on # 5


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I see we have 2 new ladies. Welcome. My name is Karen. I think I am the only one who have not had their TR yet. LOL I am here to cheer you on until I have my TR.
> 
> Reeds, how is the arm?
> 
> Navy, how many more days do we have to wait? LOL Okay I will try to be patient.
> 
> Have a great day.


Not much longer !!! I did cave a day or two ago and tested (i knew i shouldn't have cuz it was still too early :dohh: ) ...... I got a pretty nice dip in temp yesterday and then it went back up this morning.....so becuz of that dip i and going to wait alittle longer to have a good read out on the test (no matter which way it goes!!) no sign that AF is on her broom stick yet though....AF is due June 29th for me. I have been SUPER busy with the kids and house. I am having a yard sale on Saturday and have been going through everything to get ready. 

Sandi~ Glad to hear your arm is feeling better.

I'll pop back in later this evening.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Brandi & Adamna! 

My name is Nacole and I am 29 and my DH is 31. We have been married for almost 11yrs and we have one 7yr girl. I had my tubal Aug 05 and I had my TR Oct 09, but didn't start trying until a couple of months ago. I only have my right tube open, but my OB was pretty confident we should be able to get pregnant. Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## Doingit4us

Sandi- I'm glad to hear your tattoo is on the mend.

Navy-Fx'd u get you BFP! 

AFM- I am finally almost done with school. I graduate next Thurs and will be with my family once again. Yay! I'm so excited for next week. I take my last test tomorrow and then no more studying. I should be able to dedicate all my time to obessing over symptoms and chatting on here...lol I
I'm not sure what DPO I am. My AF was two days late last month and I didn't do any tracking this month. I tried to pay attention to CM, but I never noticed EWCM. I noticed it changed from creamy CM (TMI) to watery stretchy (Sorry again) late last week. We only :sex: on Sat night(more like 1 am Sun). We were just to busy getting our home together for our tenants and moving into a hotel. I will say that we managed to both have orgasms at the same time (never happened before) and I decided not to jump up and take a shower that night. Other than that, we didn't try anything different. I am not symptom spotting this cycle...well not much :) Last cycle I just knew I had really good sympoms and was even late, but the :witch: still got me. I don't have any symptoms right now. My boobs are a little sore, but that has happened every other cycle too.

Whew...sorry for babbling on and on, but u ladies are the only people I can talk to about this. Every one else is either tired of hearing about it, doesn't care or doesn't understand.

Thanks!! Fx'd for all the TR ladies. I'm praying that all of you will be blessed with your BFP.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nacole sounds like your super busy right now and with the distraction being off ttc FX this is your month!! Congrats on graduating...did you sell your house?? 

Anna good luck with the yard sale..I need to have one of those. LOL 10dpo when you gonna test again girl? Any new symptoms?? FX for you as well

Carole how are you today??

Mel??

Jessica you getting close to your next cycle??

Anyone heard from fluter or shelly??


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Nacole sounds like your super busy right now and with the distraction being off ttc FX this is your month!! Congrats on graduating...did you sell your house??
> 
> Anna good luck with the yard sale..I need to have one of those. LOL 10dpo when you gonna test again girl? Any new symptoms?? FX for you as well
> 
> Carole how are you today??
> 
> Mel??
> 
> Jessica you getting close to your next cycle??
> 
> Anyone heard from fluter or shelly??

I pick kids up from school and fell a sleep on my couch:shrug: then woke up and had dizziness and was sick to my stomach and dry hiving!!! I am tired again now but my tummy feels better,sipping on some Caffine free lemon tea. I also Checked CP and CM this afternoon and was very high ,firm and closed..CM was weird it was kinda creamy but not much of it (milky white in color)..my face broke out more today and i have been feeling like i am having hot flashs off and on for a couple days now.....Testing over the weekend...DH will be on land so I can call him with results (good or bad).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna FX that it will be good news you have for him :)


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anna FX that it will be good news you have for him :)

Thank you Sandi... this is diffrent from how i felt last month,so i really hope this is it:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Hmm not sure where Shelley is ...I haven't heard from her hope she is okay.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is a good thing. I just knew I was pregnant last cycle and sure enough..


Have you heard from Shelley?? Or Fluter? I knew fluter was going to not be ttc but thought she would still stay and chat a bit. Hope her move to Indiania went well and her Grandma is doing better...it is rough when our dh deploy for so long glad she is going to be near family. Tj is going to be deploying to Afghan within the next year and I so hope we get a BFP with a sticky bean before he goes.:)


----------



## smithy2011

Navy2mom said:


> Hmm not sure where Shelley is ...I haven't heard from her hope she is okay.

Fxd for you and all the other ladies, i really hope you all get your bfps:hugs::hugs: It was good to meet you all good luck for the future, Im not gonna be on here anymore, Thankyou for making me so welcome. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Navy, I hope you get your BFP so you can tell hubby. He will be so overjoyed I just know it.

Reeds, I hope you get your BFP as well before hubby is depolyed. 

You ladies make sure to get in lots of :sex: in.


----------



## needafriend

I am good...a little stressed, we are in the middle of a house deal. Navy, your chart looks good!!! Is that a possible implantation dip on the 9th? I am sooooo hoping u have your BFP this month!! At least u know you have heart felt cheerleaders from all of us on this forum.
How is everyone else today? ...FYI, I am so loving my BBT chart, should have started it months ago.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies ..I tested this morning with FMU and got a very faint test line!!! I am in shock!!! My camera is crappy but am still going to try and post pic for you ladies to see....brb

Okay here's a pic(sorry not very good)....let me know what you think!!! I am going to see if i can get a better picture of my test!! I hate my camera!!
https://i50.tinypic.com/bhlq1y.jpg


----------



## Adanma

Navy2mom: I can see that!
Thanks everyone for such a warm welcome! I'm only on CD2 so nothing really to report only feeling like crap.
Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

here is another pic :

https://i47.tinypic.com/apep3a.jpg


Can you all see the line ??????? I am still in shock!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> Navy2mom: I can see that!
> Thanks everyone for such a warm welcome! I'm only on CD2 so nothing really to report only feeling like crap.
> Adanma


really!! OMGosh!! Thank you:) I sent a pic through my phone to my friend,she is a nurse and she said she could see it too!! :happydance:


----------



## needafriend

OMGOSH......THAT"S A BFP!!! fantastic, I knew when I saw your BBT chart it was looking good. WOW.....so fantastic for u and your family.


----------



## needafriend

That's a pretty good line for only 11DPO as well.....CONGRATS


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna I am on my phone and I cant see it but when I get home I will be looking!!! woohooo


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> OMGOSH......THAT"S A BFP!!! fantastic, I knew when I saw your BBT chart it was looking good. WOW.....so fantastic for u and your family.


Thank you!!! I just feel very off and tired today,sore thorat and low dull back ache...just went to the bathroom and checked CP and CM....got a alot of creamy yellow cm...looks like i just blow my nose!! GROSS!!

I got a BFP with my 3rd child when i was 11DPO.....I still can't believe it!! Now i want my Hubby to call me so i can tell him !! :cloud9:


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anna I am on my phone and I cant see it but when I get home I will be looking!!! woohooo

Okay..will be waiting for you to post!!:thumbup:


----------



## Anxious5

How exciting navy.....I can see it!!!!!! Congrats 

Afm 2 days til Af and she is already easing her way in , Have already started cramping just waiting so we can actually try this mnth


----------



## Anxious5

How do you get your chart on FF to show Dpo mine doesnt show that


----------



## fluterby429

congrats Navy I see it!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies...I'm just checking in. Hope everyone is doing well. I'm still in IN taking care of my gma. Things are not so good but that was to be expected. I'll be heading back to TX next week to pack up my house and spend some much needed time with my dh. I'll be back around more then. I'll have my own computer and my own place to chill and chat. I'll be ttc in July and I sure hope it works out!


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> How do you get your chart on FF to show Dpo mine doesnt show that

It just does it on it's own..i didn't have to do anything..:shrug:


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> Anxious5 said:
> 
> 
> How do you get your chart on FF to show Dpo mine doesnt show that
> 
> It just does it on it's own..i didn't have to do anything..:shrug:Click to expand...

:shrug: Not sure then mine doesnt do it....:happydance:


----------



## Doingit4us

Navy2mom said:


> here is another pic :
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/apep3a.jpg
> 
> 
> Can you all see the line ??????? I am still in shock!!

 I CAN see it! Go Navy!!!! Yay!!! I'm smiling from ear to ear. Congrats hun!


----------



## Doingit4us

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Nacole sounds like your super busy right now and with the distraction being off ttc FX this is your month!! Congrats on graduating...did you sell your house??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> My dh has been dealing with most of it since I have been away. I feel so bad for him, but there is nothing I can do to help. The military has my hands tied. We didn't sell, but we did get a nice older couple as tenants for the next 2 yrs. Hopefully it will work out ok.
> 
> I got a 93 on my exam today. Was a little disappointed at first because I missed questions I should have known. I'm better now, just glad it's almost over.


----------



## Navy2mom

Doingit4us said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> here is another pic :
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/apep3a.jpg
> 
> 
> Can you all see the line ??????? I am still in shock!!
> 
> I CAN see it! Go Navy!!!! Yay!!! I'm smiling from ear to ear. Congrats hun!Click to expand...


Thank you Doingit4us:) I just got up from a nap and now helping my son with his homework.....I haven't heard from my husband in 2 days and I can't wait to tell him!! Okay who's next to get there BFP??? Come on ladies we need some more BFP's.....sending lots of babydust and stay away af to you all..... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## Anxious5

Just waiting on Af so we can try again was so lost sitting this mnth out... I am so happy for you Navy


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Just waiting on Af so we can try again was so lost sitting this mnth out... I am so happy for you Navy

Thank you Jessica:) Really hope next month is yours and Sandi's month for BFP's :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I SEE IT!! How long is your lp usually??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna where are you?? LOL I am so freaking HAPPY for you!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter so sorry about your grandma not doing well. I truly hope all falls into place for you dear. 

Jessica hang in there sweetie AF and pregnancy sypmtoms can be the same. It would be awesome to have 2 BFPs on here this month!!:) 

Carole where are you?? Hope your having a good day.

Mel?? Your MIA again...guess getting in the last few days with the inlaws..miss you girlie.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I SEE IT!! How long is your lp usually??

I'm back Sandi...had to make dinner for the kids:) My LP is 14 days.


----------



## needafriend

I am here....I was on earlier to send my congrats to Anna, fantastic to be a part of a BFP, heres wishing u a H&H pregnancy!!! I am in the middle of a house deal right now so I do not have as much free time to stalk BnB. So Reeds, you hear from the Dr yet regarding your bloodwork? I so wish I could have started Clomid this cycle...oh well, July isn't far away. Is your hubby in the army?


----------



## cheekybint

Navy2mom said:


> Hi ladies ..I tested this morning with FMU and got a very faint test line!!! I am in shock!!! My camera is crappy but am still going to try and post pic for you ladies to see....brb
> 
> Okay here's a pic(sorry not very good)....let me know what you think!!! I am going to see if i can get a better picture of my test!! I hate my camera!!
> https://i50.tinypic.com/bhlq1y.jpg

I really hope this is it for you Navy2mom!! :D

I hate to ask this but, is that an ovulation test strip? It really looks like one


----------



## lullabybaby

cheekybint said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies ..I tested this morning with FMU and got a very faint test line!!! I am in shock!!! My camera is crappy but am still going to try and post pic for you ladies to see....brb
> 
> Okay here's a pic(sorry not very good)....let me know what you think!!! I am going to see if i can get a better picture of my test!! I hate my camera!!
> https://i50.tinypic.com/bhlq1y.jpg
> 
> I really hope this is it for you Navy2mom!! :D
> 
> I hate to ask this but, is that an ovulation test strip? It really looks like oneClick to expand...

Hi cheekybint, i wanted to ask the same question, but couldnt. I thought the preg test strips were blue and opks green???? i hope im wrong.....


----------



## Navy2mom

I got them in the mail free.....the package that they came in was white and pink and said pregnancy test .....my friend got the same ones. I am going to go buy a HPT today cuz other then feeling tired and off and on queasy and dry hiving i just have the Creamy CM that is yellow in color. Still no sign of the :witch:.....so must be a good thing!!


----------



## lullabybaby

Navy2mom said:


> I got them in the mail free.....the package that they came in was white and pink and said pregnancy test .....my friend got the same ones. I am going to go buy a HPT today cuz other then feeling tired and off and on queasy and dry hiving i just have the Creamy CM that is yellow in color. Still no sign of the :witch:.....so must be a good thing!!

Im pleased for you if they are a pregnancy test,CONGRATS, but if you dont mind me asking is it not a bit premature to put a baby growth chart on your profile before ur af is late????:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies!! Anna I cant wait to see your next test!! I have good feeling for you! And no offense to the new lady but leave you ticker up its a good feeling to see it. FX all is well for you today!! 

welcome lullabybaby. Have u had a tr?


----------



## Navy2mom

some women put them on the first day of there period...that is premature in my opinion,but thats the great thing about opinions we can all have one even if it's different from someone else's. I respect that you think it's premature that i have already put a pregnancy ticker up. Hope you have a good day:flower: I know will....I just came back from my kids school and my daughter received her first award...So very proud of her:happydance: And i got to talk to my hubby last night on the phone twice and then we text back and forth until I fell asleep:cloud9:


TGIF ladies...hope you all have a beautiful day where ever you are:thumbup::happydance::hug:


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Anna I cant wait to see your next test!! I have good feeling for you! And no offense to the new lady but leave you ticker up its a good feeling to see it. FX all is well for you today!!
> 
> welcome lullabybaby. Have u had a tr?


Thank you Sandi :hugs: Hope you have a great day too:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

carole Tj is national guard now. he was in the marines...he has done 2 tours in Iraq and gearing up for afghan within the next year or so.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna anymore testing yet? Did u tell dh?? Over the moon for you!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

I am to so very happy for you....Well wont be TTc ing this mnth either going to Tx before my fertile period...Ugh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Navy Congrats!!! I am so excited for you.

Flutter, I am sorry to hear about your gma not doing well. I hope you get your sticky this month too.

Hey does anyone have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank you ladies! I did tell hubby and we agreed not to get overly excited until I retest and see my FS! But hubby was very cute when I told him! I bought First Response early pregnancy test just now....I won't be home until later this afternoon...will test Sunday morning! between birthday party and yard sale I will be busy! I couldn't sleep worth crap last night.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna test test!! lol. I bet u get a good line now! so happy for you. lol do I keep saying that?


----------



## lullabybaby

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good morning ladies!! Anna I cant wait to see your next test!! I have good feeling for you! And no offense to the new lady but leave you ticker up its a good feeling to see it. FX all is well for you today!!
> 
> welcome lullabybaby. Have u had a tr?

No offence taken about the ticker, i was just thinking that if things arent what they seem , that it would be less painful to not have to remove it again especially as its early days, opinions differ and its upto the individual..


----------



## needafriend

I am with Reeds Anna.....test! U have more patients than me girl!! Reeds, that must be hard being away from your man for so long. Kudo's to all you military families.

Well....I am going to enjoy my evening with my babe as it is our 1st year marriage anniversary!!! YAY!


----------



## Navy2mom

Okay so i tested and it came back a BFN....and i am sitting on my couch balling my eyes out becuz my hopes were up and i was excited and over the moon from my positive test yesterday with FMU that you all saw.....Stupid me for letting my self get so excited!! Well since the test was negative this afternoon AF better just show now so i can get this cycle behind me and start new. I think i am going to stop working around my house now and go get a nap and just calm down. Sorry ladies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna no need to be sorry sweetie. FX for you and prayers its not over yet its still early and it wasnt fmu. 

Carole happy anniversy!! 

Jessica I wont get to ttc this month either so we will be the cheerleaders this month!!:)


----------



## needafriend

Anna....so sorry. It's so hard when u want it so bad, we are all in the same boat here and my heart goes out to u. I am sure there is nothing I can say to take the sadness away but know I lost a pregnancy last month and the two weeks it was the best and DH was over the moon, it's hard not to jump in with both feet. Our time will come. HUGS


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lullabybaby said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Anna I cant wait to see your next test!! I have good feeling for you! And no offense to the new lady but leave you ticker up its a good feeling to see it. FX all is well for you today!!
> 
> welcome lullabybaby. Have u had a tr?
> 
> No offence taken about the ticker, i was just thinking that if things arent what they seem , that it would be less painful to not have to remove it again especially as its early days, opinions differ and its upto the individual..Click to expand...

hello there. are you a tr lady as well? I am sorry if I did sound rude but I am a little protective of all these ladies on here as we are a close knit positive group and I really didnt appreciate the negativity by a new poster that is not a good way to get into a thread with welcome arms. I know you were stating ur opionion and may not have meant for it to be negative but it came across that way. There are tons of woman on here who put tickers up at 7-8 dpo...with a BFP. I am not usually a confrontational person but ur comment just rubbed me wrong. Hope no hard feeling just needed to say my piece...have a blessed night.


----------



## Navy2mom

Sandi and Jessica you both are out for July??? or did i read that wrong??? I am out for July so i will join you ladies in the cheerleading stand :) I should be back in August though....well at least DH better have his cute butt back home by then!!! :haha: The picture of the three kiddos are mine!! They are why i get up every morning and keep going:) I have two fur babies that keep me going too!! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna u read right!! no ttc for me this month. We all 3 will be cheering our tr ladies on with readyfor1more. I have decided to wait til I get test results back. hope ur feeling better hun.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anna u read right!! no ttc for me this month. We all 3 will be cheering our tr ladies on with readyfor1more. I have decided to wait til I get test results back. hope ur feeling better hun.


I am feeling better, just have a tension or maybe it's a stress headache...either way i have a headache,but it's not bad. So when do your test results come back??


----------



## Navy2mom

Well ladies I am super sleepy...it's 7:15pm on the west coast!! I have to be up at 6am so i am saying good night and I will try and make it on tomorrow sometime weather it's my touch phone or laptop...lol :)


----------



## lullabybaby

reedsgirl1138 said:


> lullabybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Anna I cant wait to see your next test!! I have good feeling for you! And no offense to the new lady but leave you ticker up its a good feeling to see it. FX all is well for you today!!
> 
> welcome lullabybaby. Have u had a tr?
> 
> No offence taken about the ticker, i was just thinking that if things arent what they seem , that it would be less painful to not have to remove it again especially as its early days, opinions differ and its upto the individual..Click to expand...
> 
> hello there. are you a tr lady as well? I am sorry if I did sound rude but I am a little protective of all these ladies on here as we are a close knit positive group and I really didnt appreciate the negativity by a new poster that is not a good way to get into a thread with welcome arms. I know you were stating ur opionion and may not have meant for it to be negative but it came across that way. There are tons of woman on here who put tickers up at 7-8 dpo...with a BFP. I am not usually a confrontational person but ur comment just rubbed me wrong. Hope no hard feeling just needed to say my piece...have a blessed night.Click to expand...

My comment was far from negative, the ladies on here need to keep there feet on the ground at all times, giving false hope is not a positive. It just makes a negative result more painful.. It is very hard for all of us to conceive else we wouldnt be on here. Nothing would be more satisfying than to see all the ladies on here miss there AF, do a test and post a BFP. Testing early only causes more anxiety... WAIT ladies. I have had a tr and yes in the same league as all of you. Not sure this site is for me, as its to clicky....:nope::nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lullabybaby said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies!! Anna I cant wait to see your next test!! I have good feeling for you! And no offense to the new lady but leave you ticker up its a good feeling to see it. FX all is well for you today!!
> 
> welcome lullabybaby. Have u had a tr?
> 
> No offence taken about the ticker, i was just thinking that if things arent what they seem , that it would be less painful to not have to remove it again especially as its early days, opinions differ and its upto the individual..Click to expand...
> 
> hello there. are you a tr lady as well? I am sorry if I did sound rude but I am a little protective of all these ladies on here as we are a close knit positive group and I really didnt appreciate the negativity by a new poster that is not a good way to get into a thread with welcome arms. I know you were stating ur opionion and may not have meant for it to be negative but it came across that way. There are tons of woman on here who put tickers up at 7-8 dpo...with a BFP. I am not usually a confrontational person but ur comment just rubbed me wrong. Hope no hard feeling just needed to say my piece...have a blessed night.Click to expand...
> 
> My comment was far from negative, the ladies on here need to keep there feet on the ground at all times, giving false hope is not a positive. It just makes a negative result more painful.. It is very hard for all of us to conceive else we wouldnt be on here. Nothing would be more satisfying than to see all the ladies on here miss there AF, do a test and post a BFP. Testing early only causes more anxiety... WAIT ladies. I have had a tr and yes in the same league as all of you. Not sure this site is for me, as its to clicky....:nope::nope:Click to expand...

We are all very aware that we "need to keep our feet on the ground" as you say and i was being positive about her test not encouraging her to test early...I would be the last person on her to encourage her to test early as I have had 3 early mcs. All I am saying is u come to into the thread and instead of introducing urself you start off by questioning someone elses test...but anyway I am not here to bicker with anyone. And this site is far from "clicky" as you say we are just all woman ttc and being supprtive and positive for each other. I have several threads that I chat with woman on but I am most protective of the tr ladies and I will speak out if I feel a negative vibe. I am truly sorry if I took your statement wrong and I am not trying to make anyone feel unwelcome we always love new ladies in our group so how about trying a introduction on the page and let us get to know you. good luck on your ttc journey hope its a short and blessful one!!:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Ladies:) Hope everyone is doing well and has a fun and relaxing weekend:) 
Well i am feeling better today and my temp is showing it's normal pattern so :witch: should be here Monday. Thank you ladies for being so caring and supportive:flower: In August I am going to take it slowly....I have for sure learned my lesson!! I am sure to learn more from all you wonderful ladies :) Hope everyone has a nice a blessed weekend. I will try to make it back on though my cell phone later. :hug:


----------



## Doingit4us

Navy-I'm praying for u sweetie. Things like this just us stronger women.

Afm...I think I'm about 6 or 7dpo. Feel fine. No symptoms. Just want next cycle to start so we can either try IUI or atleast be able to bd'd more. I hope u all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Doingit4us

Navy-I'm praying for u sweetie. Things like this just us stronger women.

Afm...I think I'm about 6 or 7dpo. Feel fine. No symptoms. Just want next cycle to start so we can either try IUI or atleast be able to bd'd more. I hope u all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Adanma

sorry to hear of the BFN. Chin up though, it will happen. This is CD 4 for me. Why is time moving so slowly!!!?? hahaha! I want to start trying like NOW! I'm not the most patient person and this is really difficult for me. I got pregnant with my first two within 3 months of just dumb unprotected sex, so I'm not used to waiting and timing and blah blah blah! Getting antsy. Going to enjoy a hot tea and read a book. Try to keep my mind off of it. I'm going to be a wreck in the tww.
Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Your not the only impatient one here Adanma...I am horrible. I too got pg very easily with my boys, never charted anything. Now I over analize everything!

So ladies....Odd thing, I'm on cycle day 9 and late this afternoon I had alot of ewcm? Isn't that way to soon? Could my ovulation be messed up still from the blighted ovum? I think I'm going to BD like I am fertile just in case. Why can't things be black and white..lol. Hope all are having a great weekend. Chow for now!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies. So i think my body is all stressed out or something cuz my temp this morning shot up from 98.0(yesterday's Temp) to today's temp of 98.3, i still have lots of Creamy Cm and and my BB's are achy/throbbing......I tested with FRER this morning and got a BFN andI am 14 DPO today.....i should be feeling like crap today and cramping badly,and bloated but i'm not!!!! Although yesterday i had mild cramping and my thighs,hips, butt all had the achy shooting pains. WTH is going on with me???? Okay i'm done ranting,just upset with my body!!! BIG SHOUT OUT....... HAPPY 7th BIRTHDAY TO MY SON!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. Hope everyone had a blessed weekend. I think today is O day for me..and even though we r not trying this month we did bd thi morning without me realizing it. oooooppps but I know its all in Gods hands and what will be will be. 
Anna hang in there some woman dont get BFPs til after af is due.


----------



## Adanma

needafriend: I'm getting to the point where I'm just thinking we should just do it every other day starting now so I will at least feel like i'm DOING something! lol! I have had ovulation symptoms as early as CD 10 so you could be fertile now. I would go ahead and try.

reeds: sometimes the time it happens is when you aren't trying! I think because we are more relaxed maybe? Only time will tell eh?

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma said:


> needafriend: I'm getting to the point where I'm just thinking we should just do it every other day starting now so I will at least feel like i'm DOING something! lol! I have had ovulation symptoms as early as CD 10 so you could be fertile now. I would go ahead and try.
> 
> reeds: sometimes the time it happens is when you aren't trying! I think because we are more relaxed maybe? Only time will tell eh?
> 
> Adanma

I think thats what we are going to do....I have a friend who has wacked out major irregular cycles as well as facial hair (point being hormones are all messed up and rarely had a proper cycle) Anyways, Dr told her to BD every second day and the amazing news is she is 14 weeks along now. 
To my knowledge and from all the tests, I ovulate monthly, hormones in check, the only strike I really have going for me is the TR. Well, we know via HSG and a past preg that the road is open. This is the part that drives me nuts....why can't we have a healthy stick bean? We BD like mad, I lay there forever & we use preseed lubricant. But....stats show healthy folks without past TR only have a 25% chance of conceiving monthly. That being said we need to stay positive. Are u doing a BBT chart...I just started one this cycle and they are so interesting. It really makes sense when u see the graph of your cycle. Hope u have a lucky month!



How is everyone today....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there ladies!
I have the internet back!! WOOHOO

Carole I am good, how about you?

Anna any sign of AF yet or better yet a BFP!!:)

Adanma I have been pretty relaxed the past 3 cycles and this is my first month charting my temps but just to get the hang of it...I am also doing the creighton model so I am really getting it all figured out. LOL. I so wish my bean would have stuck last cycle...

Jessica how you doing? 

Anyone I missed sorry...it has been a really long day!!:)


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey there ladies!
> I have the internet back!! WOOHOO
> 
> Carole I am good, how about you?
> 
> Anna any sign of AF yet or better yet a BFP!!:)
> 
> Adanma I have been pretty relaxed the past 3 cycles and this is my first month charting my temps but just to get the hang of it...I am also doing the creighton model so I am really getting it all figured out. LOL. I so wish my bean would have stuck last cycle...
> 
> Jessica how you doing?
> 
> Anyone I missed sorry...it has been a really long day!!:)



Good afternoon! Nope No sign of AF yet.....My temp did take a nose dive though today so who knows!! I am very emotional today!! I did how ever get the crap scared out of me today. I called transportation to check up on my preschoolers bus after i put her on the bus....the bus driver seemed hurried to me an i would of sworn he called my little girl a different name,I had him check the paperwork to make sure he was really their to pick up Sarah and he said yes,but i still wasn't convinced so I called and the dispatcher check it out and came back on the phone with me and tells me i put my little girl on the WRONG BUS!!! I freaked out and after all that I find out I put her on the right bus and that the bus driver mixed my daughter up with another little kid !!!! I even drove over to the school to make sure my little girl was actually there and safe!! What a day i am having!!:cry:
I updated my chart for today....Just going to wait it out and see what happens! Hope everyone is having a good day and I will check back in later.


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey there ladies!
> I have the internet back!! WOOHOO
> 
> Carole I am good, how about you?
> 
> Anna any sign of AF yet or better yet a BFP!!:)
> 
> Adanma I have been pretty relaxed the past 3 cycles and this is my first month charting my temps but just to get the hang of it...I am also doing the creighton model so I am really getting it all figured out. LOL. I so wish my bean would have stuck last cycle...
> 
> Jessica how you doing?
> 
> Anyone I missed sorry...it has been a really long day!!:)

Hello ..........Well today is Cd3 for me and just taking it 1 day at a time as I am sittin out this mnth, We will be leaving for Tx on the 7th at 6pm and will make it to my moms bout 8pm on the 8th............Kids are excited and so am I but also sad I have to leave Dh here. Hope all is well for you ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Navy, hang in there it is not over. Keep us posted.

Reeds, I think this could be your month girlie.

How is everyone else doing? I hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Adanma

I would have flipped thinking my kid was on the wrong bus. Ugh that sounds awful! Glad all was well and she was where she should be! I'm not doing BBT charting because I know if I start it will be an obsession and I will be trying to over analyze things. I do use a saliva microscope, but the readings are not very conclusive so.... I think sex every other day is the best (and most enjoyable) thing I can do right now. And I'm sure hubby won't object either. ha!
Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Adanma said:


> I would have flipped thinking my kid was on the wrong bus. Ugh that sounds awful! Glad all was well and she was where she should be! I'm not doing BBT charting because I know if I start it will be an obsession and I will be trying to over analyze things. I do use a saliva microscope, but the readings are not very conclusive so.... I think sex every other day is the best (and most enjoyable) thing I can do right now. And I'm sure hubby won't object either. ha!
> Adanma

I am sure he wont protest that one :haha:...........I am temping and checking cm amn cp but this mnth we wont have a chance to try as I will be in Tx with the family,


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Goodness Anna what a scare so glad all turned out well. :)

Off to watch Hayley play ball and will be do major clean up around the house outside from the siding guys...they left quite the mess. LOL So not sure I will have time to be on tomorrow but I will try. Hope everyone had a blessed night


----------



## Doingit4us

Navy I would have lost it. Glad it turned out alright and your little one is ok. 

Sandi, good luck with the cleaning.

How are the rest of you TR ladies doing?

AFM-I have been busy packing and cleaning out my dorm rooom. I told myself I was not symptom spotting this cycle. I have convinced myself that googling every little symptom over the last two days is about educating myself...not ss. :) I think I am about 9dpo. I have had thick creamy cm and then watery and now EWCM (TMI). I have no clue why that would be. I am very exhausted, constant headaches, sore bbs and I am positive I had a metallic taste in my mouth today. I had good symptoms last month, but it was a BFN. It's like my body is playing around with me. Took a dollar store cheapy tonight and got a BFN. I had held my urine for about two hours. Going to use another in the AM. Don't expect to see a BFP, but I have an extra.

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck...our thread is so due for a BFP!! :)


----------



## needafriend

Morning ladies....

How's your arm Reeds.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Morning ladies....
> 
> How's your arm Reeds.

Morning Carole arm is healing beautifully...I have a few scabbed places still but in the next week it should be fine and I will post a new pic...I am pleased that its not gonna be messes up after all.:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning my TR ladies,

How is everyone doing today? I am in such a good place right now and I have to thank God because I have an unspeakable peace. 

Reeds, I totally agree we are due a BFP!!!

I have been praying for you ladies and I know we will get one real soon. No worries ladies I will be your prayer warrior. 

Have a blessed day ladies. I will try to check in on you ladies later today.


----------



## Adanma

ready: if you don't mind my asking, what are you doing to lose the weight? I have a few pounds I could get rid of myself, but don't want to do anything to mess up my fertility. I've been eating only whole foods and drinking a bunch of water. I also do yoga. I seem to be stuck here though so any new ideas would be great! ALso, where are you getting your TR done? And your hair is adorable! Growing mine out now from very short rhianna type do. My hair isn't as tightly curled though so I usually end up looking like a cocker spaniel...ha!

It seems like everyone around me is pregnant right now. Maybe I'm just noticing since I want to be myself? I guess it IS spring...

Adanma


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hi ladies, sorry I have been away so long, but I needed to take a break from thinking about babies.
So, about 3 weeks ago at church, my son told his whole sunday school class I was pregnant. He had everyone pray that I would have a boy. When I found out about all this at the end of services, we all had a good laugh. I assured them all that I was not pregnant.
So, Im not sure if my son is a prophet (lol) or God just honored his little prayer, but I just got my BFP on the day of my missed period. I surely cannot wait to tell the girls at church! They will get quite a laugh out of this! I have no idea when I O'd, because I didnt bother to obsess about it this month, I just knew I should expect my period on or about the 28th or 29th. I have been sick and burping for a week, and when I got so dizzy today I had to grab the wall, I knew I needed to take a test. It is very light. The first test took about 3 minutes to develope, and the second I took is also light, but darker than the first. Im hoping that it is not a chemical or eptopic. Maybe I should get a test other than 99cent store U-check? im really hoping those give faint lines no matter what. Im not calling the doctor right away, because I just want a day or two to enjoy knowing there is lilfe inside. Im cautiously optomistic because the line is so faint though. Say a prayer for me?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Mrs.MOmmy!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I thought I should post a picture...
 



Attached Files:







0629001509[1].jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nice line.:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? AF showed her ugly face today :( So on to my mini break for the month. I have to take DS to his appt but I be on tonight : )


----------



## Doingit4us

Congratulations! I will say a prayer for you. Prayer is power!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Anna...I am sorry the witch got you. HUGS


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I just took another test tonight and it was negative...Im not feeling so hopeful. My doctor had me go to the hospital for labs, and I am supposed to see him tomorrow. I hope they will atleast call me and let me know if the quantitive test was negative.
Blah. Im just going to eat my sorbet and sulk I think.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Anna...I am sorry the witch got you. HUGS

*Thank you Sandi  It's okay, god has a plan for me and it's just not my time yet......Thinking I will have at least one drink on July 4th!! How are you doing?? *



Mrs.Mommy said:


> I just took another test tonight and it was negative...Im not feeling so hopeful. My doctor had me go to the hospital for labs, and I am supposed to see him tomorrow. I hope they will atleast call me and let me know if the quantitive test was negative.
> Blah. Im just going to eat my sorbet and sulk I think.

*Aww sweetie ,i'm sorry! I will keep you in my prayers and hope everything works out  
*

*Okay ladies i am off to bed now....i have had a rough evening with my son. So i will pop in tomorrow while the kids are at school. Night and sweet Dreams ladies
*


----------



## Navy2mom

*Good Morning Ladies How is everyone doing today?? So I have a few things I have to do today but other then that I will be home for the afternoon.....I am so tired today....the  is really draining me today!!!! I will check back later to see how everyone is
Welcome to Mrs.Mommy  I'm Anna,~ mom to the 3 munchkins in the picture down below I Had my TR March 2010 and DH is on deployment so we are on a mini break for now. I saw your picture of the test and i hope everything works out and you hear from your doctor soon sweetie I will keep you in my prayers *


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> ready: if you don't mind my asking, what are you doing to lose the weight? I have a few pounds I could get rid of myself, but don't want to do anything to mess up my fertility. I've been eating only whole foods and drinking a bunch of water. I also do yoga. I seem to be stuck here though so any new ideas would be great! ALso, where are you getting your TR done? And your hair is adorable! Growing mine out now from very short rhianna type do. My hair isn't as tightly curled though so I usually end up looking like a cocker spaniel...ha!
> 
> It seems like everyone around me is pregnant right now. Maybe I'm just noticing since I want to be myself? I guess it IS spring...
> 
> Adanma


No I don't mind you asking at all. I try to count my calories but some days I don't. I do cardio at least 30-45 minutes a day and strenght training twice a week. You may need to increase your protein a little too. Change it up a little so your body won't get use to doing it. Sometimes you have to trick your body.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Mrs.Mommy, that line looked pretty good to me. I will be praying for you. My nephew ask my sister one day where was his brother and she said you don't have one. then he asked where is my sister. Long story short my niece is 3.

I will be back after lunch.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

That negative test I took last night happened to turn positive, but it was well after the ten minute mark, so I still count it negative. I took one this morning that was very slow to turn pink, I could see the line within 2 minutes, but it lacked color for a while. I called my doctors office this morning, and they are going to call me back with my HCG quantitive results. Im going to bite all fingernails off in the wait.


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrs.Mommy, It will be alright. Don't worry I am praying with you and for you. But please post as soon as you know somehting.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Praying for you too Mrs.Mommy.

Anna I am okay.

I think I Od on cd 14...that big dip in temp really has me confused is it suppose to do that??


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

My HCG was only 17. So, Im here at the doctors waiting. It doesnt look good, but it aint over till its over right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> My HCG was only 17. So, Im here at the doctors waiting. It doesnt look good, but it aint over till its over right?

Oh sweetie. hang in there. Your right its still early and you sdtill have a good chance. fx all turns out well!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrs.Mommy said:


> My HCG was only 17. So, Im here at the doctors waiting. It doesnt look good, but it aint over till its over right?

Don't give of hope just yet. Still praying for you.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Praying for you too Mrs.Mommy.
> 
> Anna I am okay.
> 
> I think I Od on cd 14...that big dip in temp really has me confused is it suppose to do that??

I agree with you ..ovulation seems to be CD14,just don't understand why you don't have your cross-hair lines yet...you should of got them today!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Well, unltrasound showed nothing in the uterus, which is normal at 4weeks2days..and the doc just wants to see my lab work from tomorrow get up to 30 or 40. He said sometimes that it takes a while to get going. 
For now, Im going to carry on like Im not pg. So if it were a chemical pg, how long does it take your cycle to start again?


----------



## Navy2mom

Mrs.Mommy said:


> My HCG was only 17. So, Im here at the doctors waiting. It doesnt look good, but it aint over till its over right?

Mrs Mommy,don't worry everything will work it's way out,we are all here for you:hugs: Keep us posted ...senting lots of Sticky vibes your way:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Praying for you too Mrs.Mommy.
> 
> Anna I am okay.
> 
> I think I Od on cd 14...that big dip in temp really has me confused is it suppose to do that??

I wish I knew something about charting, but alas, I dont. S, Im no help at all!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> Well, unltrasound showed nothing in the uterus, which is normal at 4weeks2days..and the doc just wants to see my lab work from tomorrow get up to 30 or 40. He said sometimes that it takes a while to get going.
> For now, Im going to carry on like Im not pg. So if it were a chemical pg, how long does it take your cycle to start again?

:hugs: With all my chemicals my AF was just a few days late...it may even show tomorrow as that it when it due by your ticker. I am praying that is not the case for you and that the little bean sticks. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna does it put the cross hairs in itself or is there something I need to do?


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anna does it put the cross hairs in itself or is there something I need to do?

Normally Fertility Friend will put red solid cross-hairs on when Ovulation has been detected but you can always override and enter in when you believe you ovulated and you will get a solid blue line.


----------



## Adanma

How are the labs Mrs?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I messed with the temps a bit on FF and put in temps for those 3 days I missed since this is a practice month anyway but this morning I had another huge dip and so it moved my O day to cd 12 after it had it at cd 14...going to buy a new thermometer tonight. Have a great day ladies


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I started bleeding this morning. :cry: 
Took another pg test to make sure and it is a bfn. So, Im not sure how I feel today. I was nice to be pregnant, if even only for a few days. 
I have to find something good in all of this. So far, I know I can get pregnant. Surgery did work. Does that mean atleast one of my tubes is still open? Can a baby implant, but this one just didnt? 
Im the mom to many, so some people can be a little cold about things like this. I guess if you have other kids, any kind of loss should just be easily accepted. I just feel like I went through a ton to get here, and in 2 days, it was gone. If it lasted 2 seconds or 2 days, that was one of my babies. 
Well, on to next month. 
Reeds, will this "period" last about the normal duration? Should I ovulate and such at the normal time? What can I do to enhance the "friendliness" of my uterus for future cycles?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mrs.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Well, unltrasound showed nothing in the uterus, which is normal at 4weeks2days..and the doc just wants to see my lab work from tomorrow get up to 30 or 40. He said sometimes that it takes a while to get going.
> For now, Im going to carry on like Im not pg. So if it were a chemical pg, how long does it take your cycle to start again?
> 
> :hugs: With all my chemicals my AF was just a few days late...it may even show tomorrow as that it when it due by your ticker. I am praying that is not the case for you and that the little bean sticks. :hugs:Click to expand...


That ticker was actually off for this month, but the way it worked out, its right on schedule again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MrsMommy I am so sorry huni. I know exactly how you feel. My periods seems to be heavier and more cramps after a chemical. I have been taking B6 and 81mg of baby asprin per my doc and a prenatal vitamin but still waiting for all my test results. But yes the silver lining in this is u know ur surgery worked and someone woman fall pregnant the next cycle with a sticky bean. I hope this is the cae for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi all. I lurk alot on this thread but I did have a TR in march of this year and this is only 2nd month TTC. I seriously am about to lose it. This is so nerve racking!

I dont do the temp thing but am addicted to POAS.. I can't wait for a bfp so I know my reversal worked.

Baby dust to all.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi all. I lurk alot on this thread but I did have a TR in march of this year and this is only 2nd month TTC. I seriously am about to lose it. This is so nerve racking!
> 
> I dont do the temp thing but am addicted to POAS.. I can't wait for a bfp so I know my reversal worked.
> 
> Baby dust to all.


It is very nerve wracking! So, welcome to the group! Its always nice to have more join. I think I speak for most of us, you can pretty much feel free to say and ask all you need to with us! We understand how you feel!
Im Mrs.Mommy ( Juli) and I also had my reversal in March. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Doingit4us

Mrs Mommy that was your baby no matter if it was for a day or nine months. No one can truly understand how u feel. Stay positive.


----------



## Doingit4us

Ladies I graduated today! #1 in the class. I'm so happy to be finally done and back with my family. We r heading to FL tonight. I'm exhausted and not looking forward to the drive. I have not been sleeping good. I'm drained but restless at night. I have been so snappy. Af will probably be here next week. My BBS were sore but now barely at all. Had really bad heartburn the last 3 days but none today. I haven't tested since Tues morning. I think I was only at 8 or 9 dpo. I'm tired of seeing BFN.

**heartburn is back***


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. Congrats Doingit!! That is amazing!! And heartburn is a good symptom is not a usual part of your 2ww. 

Asfm I think I messed up my chart by "faking" it out and putting in the days I missed with different temps but I am gonna take them back out and leave it how it is since this was just a practice month anyway. I really am not sure if I did O cause I have not gotten ANY ewcm at all. :( But I go back to the doc soon and hope to have some answers then. 

Brandy glad you posted here again...we love to have more ladies in the group to chat with and have positive talks!:) TTC is very nerve wracking but I think sometimes its harder for us since we had children before and now its all the question of did it work and will I get a sticky bean...OH the joy of it all but God willing in the end we will have a bundle of JOY!!:)


----------



## bdwell1904

Hi ladies my name is Bonnie. I don't know how often I may be by, just stumbled across this thread. I thought I would share my story. I had a TR about 1993. Thought I couldn't get prg. was told scar tissue blocked the tubes. 12 yrs later I am onto marriage no. 2 and got prgx2 2005 and 2007. I had gastric bypass in 2001. I ended up starving us and having a mc. The message is though that you never know what can happen 12 yrs later my TR worked.I just know with technology today there will be some successful bfp's here.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello and welcome Brandy and Bonnie.

My name is Karen. I haven't had my TR yet but I am looking forward to it. 

Mrs.Mommy I am very sorry for the lost. I am still praying for you and all the TR ladies. 

I will keep praying and you ladies keep TTC so I can have some BFP real soon. 

Where is Flutter? Flutter, I hope all is well.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

This is going to be a good month ladies...it has to be. We just have to keep praying, keep taking care of ourselves, stay positive, and keep going forward.


Reeds, I hate to ask a gross question, but Im just passing small clots, no real flow. I basically only see anything when I use the restroom. So, how long will this take to become my actual cycle with a regular flow?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> This is going to be a good month ladies...it has to be. We just have to keep praying, keep taking care of ourselves, stay positive, and keep going forward.
> 
> 
> Reeds, I hate to ask a gross question, but Im just passing small clots, no real flow. I basically only see anything when I use the restroom. So, how long will this take to become my actual cycle with a regular flow?

It is okay...to be honest each one of mine was different. All flows were heavier and way more cramps and lots and lots of clots! This last one I has was the worst I swear I felt my little bean pull out on my lining very sharp pain that brought me to my knees and I had a huge clot pass and tons of bright red blood...about a pad a hour or less. It was bad. So are you not having anything yet but when you wipe? I am so sorry that you are having to go through this:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well girls I really messed up my chart...LOL. BUt oh well this was practice month and I did buy a new thermometer this month so I hope from here on it they are accurate. I really do not think I did O this month. Can't wait til July 9 so I can get some answers!! I hope. :)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mrs.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be a good month ladies...it has to be. We just have to keep praying, keep taking care of ourselves, stay positive, and keep going forward.
> 
> 
> Reeds, I hate to ask a gross question, but Im just passing small clots, no real flow. I basically only see anything when I use the restroom. So, how long will this take to become my actual cycle with a regular flow?
> 
> It is okay...to be honest each one of mine was different. All flows were heavier and way more cramps and lots and lots of clots! This last one I has was the worst I swear I felt my little bean pull out on my lining very sharp pain that brought me to my knees and I had a huge clot pass and tons of bright red blood...about a pad a hour or less. It was bad. So are you not having anything yet but when you wipe? I am so sorry that you are having to go through this:hugs:Click to expand...

Hardly anything except what comes out when I pee. The biggest amount on a pad was about a half dollar over a few hours. I wouldnt even call it a moderate period. And as weird as this sounds, I totally check everything that hits the toilet. I have some strange compulsion to see anything if there is anything to see. It was the start of my baby, so I want to identify with it. If that sounds gross, Im sorry for the tmi! Its amazing that those tiny clots had potential to be tiny little humans. I really just want to get on with things so I can get it behind me. Maybe I wont bleed that much? I just was expecting a heavy period like the nurses said today. Im just trying to look ahead to next cycle.
Oh, when do you take the baby asprin? All month? And how about the b6?


----------



## bdwell1904

Mrs. Mommy so sorry to hear about what you are going through. I just wanted to say no it is not gross to be checking pad and toilet. My ob told me with my first mc to check because you'll be able to know better if a d&c might be needed. I know its a horrible thought that if you are mc you need to look for fetal tissue but you get the point.


On another note I have a son in Iraq, he should be home to get married in Aug. 
fingers x. So I also understand the angst of having a loved one deployed. 
Navy I can't wait to share your tag with my new daughter n law. She'll love it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be a good month ladies...it has to be. We just have to keep praying, keep taking care of ourselves, stay positive, and keep going forward.
> 
> 
> Reeds, I hate to ask a gross question, but Im just passing small clots, no real flow. I basically only see anything when I use the restroom. So, how long will this take to become my actual cycle with a regular flow?
> 
> It is okay...to be honest each one of mine was different. All flows were heavier and way more cramps and lots and lots of clots! This last one I has was the worst I swear I felt my little bean pull out on my lining very sharp pain that brought me to my knees and I had a huge clot pass and tons of bright red blood...about a pad a hour or less. It was bad. So are you not having anything yet but when you wipe? I am so sorry that you are having to go through this:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly anything except what comes out when I pee. The biggest amount on a pad was about a half dollar over a few hours. I wouldnt even call it a moderate period. And as weird as this sounds, I totally check everything that hits the toilet. I have some strange compulsion to see anything if there is anything to see. It was the start of my baby, so I want to identify with it. If that sounds gross, Im sorry for the tmi! Its amazing that those tiny clots had potential to be tiny little humans. I really just want to get on with things so I can get it behind me. Maybe I wont bleed that much? I just was expecting a heavy period like the nurses said today. Im just trying to look ahead to next cycle.
> Oh, when do you take the baby asprin? All month? And how about the b6?Click to expand...

 They have me doing it all month...but I have heard of people on here only taking it after O. I also am a "toilet checker". So I understand. Have you by any chance taken anymore test and was there a possiblity of 2 and you only lost one....just thinking its odd for not heavier bleeding. But I am no doc and everyone is different huni. Hang in there and pray for the best. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

bdwell1904 said:


> Mrs. Mommy so sorry to hear about what you are going through. I just wanted to say no it is not gross to be checking pad and toilet. My ob told me with my first mc to check because you'll be able to know better if a d&c might be needed. I know its a horrible thought that if you are mc you need to look for fetal tissue but you get the point.
> 
> 
> On another note I have a son in Iraq, he should be home to get married in Aug.
> fingers x. So I also understand the angst of having a loved one deployed.
> Navy I can't wait to share your tag with my new daughter n law. She'll love it


I have a brother in Iraq. Our families got robo calls last month and we thought his whole platoon was medicaved out of Iraq. Praise God it was a mistake and he was just fine!

My second set of labs should be back today. I have continued to take pg tests and they are negative. But maybe I should call and find out why maybe Im having such light bleeding?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mrs.Mommy, I agree with Reeds do you think it could have been 2 and you lost one? 

Navy, how are you today?

Do anyone have any big plans for the 4th?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I took the last of my tests and it as bfn as it could be. I did learn that 99cent store and dollar store tests are very very sensitive, considering it picked up levels of 17. Thats pretty good. I think that next time, ( if there is one) I will continue to test to make sure that the line gets darker. Also, I will wait till about 6 weeks or so to try and be sure that something can be seen on ultrasound before going off to the doctors.
I started my soy and b6, also epo again. Ive still gotta get out and get that baby asprin.
For the 4th we are having a party..got the kiddos a big water slide. Of course I have plans to eat a lot of food. Usually I would try to be good and only eat some, but this week, I figure its okay to lighten up on myself and just try and have fun with the kids and family. Hope all of you have some great plans also!!


----------



## Navy2mom

*Hi Ladies Sorry I have been MIA the last few days,just been very tired and crampy with the  in town!!! I am doing better today....took my older two kiddos to grandma and grandpa's house for the long weekend. So i just have my youngest home with me. I have been talking to my Hubby alot either over the phone, texting or email since they are inport for a few days. I see we have some new gals to the group :yay: Welcome to the group Brandy and Bonnie  Mrs. Mommy, I am so sorry for your lost,sweetie   I will be back on though out the weekend and week. I Hope everyone has a safe,fun and blessed 4th of July weekend. My friend,Shelby and My little girl and I are probably going to go on base tomorrow evening to watch the Firework show. *


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls I am on agony!! I am at my neices bday and I swear everyone of my sisters friends are pregnant!! I just want to bawl up and cry!! :(


----------



## bdwell1904

Reed so glad I'm not the only one lol had to run to walmart at lunch it seemed every woman there was either preggo or had a baby, one little one couldn't have been more than a week old. Keep your chin up hon


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Girls I am on agony!! I am at my neices bday and I swear everyone of my sisters friends are pregnant!! I just want to bawl up and cry!! :(

I know what you mean Sandi!!! I live in military housing and it seems like just about everyone's wife is either preggo or just a had a baby!!.....it's that way at my kids therapy place too...we call Wed. baby day cuz there are 7 baby's that come in all between newborn and 6 months old. and we just found out that my son's speech therapist is 3 months preggo!!! So i want to know if there is anymore of the preggo water,cuz I wish someone would share it with all of us :flower: My best friend is preggo too :happydance: and i am over the moon happy for my friend. Hang in there Sandi,we all know how your feeling:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Reeds, I understand I haven't had my TR and I still want to cry when I see it. At my job it seems all the preggo women want to catch the elevator with me. 

Have a happy and safe 4th everyone.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Girls I am on agony!! I am at my neices bday and I swear everyone of my sisters friends are pregnant!! I just want to bawl up and cry!! :(

Oohh that is so hard! We will all cry with you! God has a beautiful baby waiting for you Reeds, he just isnt done getting him/her (or both) ready yet!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OKay girls better today had a good cry and a prayer when I got home. I still didn't sleep that great and I think thats the problem with my temps...that is why I really didn't do it before cause I sleep horribly. It jumped back up again today. I don't really wake up but I do toss and turn alot think that matters?


----------



## Navy2mom

*Happy 4th of July Ladies !!!!*
*So this is our 4th year in a row that Hubby has been gone It would be really nice if the military(navy) would just let my hubby be home for one summer!! Sorry for the rant but I am getting tired of doing the "single" parent thing when I am married to a great man and father to our kids. Okay I feel little better now!! Hope all of you ladies have a fun and safe holiday *


----------



## bdwell1904

Happy 4th Tell your soldiers I appreciate their service
Navy I put your true love quote on my FB everyone loved it lol


----------



## Navy2mom

bdwell1904 said:


> Happy 4th Tell your soldiers I appreciate their service
> Navy I put your true love quote on my FB everyone loved it lol

Aww glad that everyone liked it :) Hope your day was filled with lots of fun:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am so ready to lose it...after being surrounded by pregnant woman yesterday my other best friend sent me a text today of her clear blue digi test....pregnant. I am happy for you yet so jealous at the same time I just don't know how much more of being tested for patience I can take. I am so sad that I want to be pregnant and I can't be. I want to be happy for her and I am so sure that after I have a good cry about it not being me I will be.


Hey Navy(or anyone) you think maybe the second dip after O could be a implantation...I know I am grasping at straws...crazy me...


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Reeds, dont know the answer about the temp dip, but I did say a little prayer for you. I hope its your month!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

How is everyone doing??

Sorry I've been MIA for so long, thought the inlaws would never leave!!

Hope you are all well, any BFPs whilst I've been absent? 

I'm due O later this week


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel so glad your back...aren't you due for a follicle scan soon?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

How is everyone today? I hope you all had a great 4th of July. To all you that are married to a service man let him know how much we greatly appreciate all that they do.

Cheeky, glad to see you on the board again.

Hey if anyone has had their TR done by Drs. levin, berger, and/or Lisa (forgot her last name) can you tell me your exprenice? I had orginal chose Dr. Levin but start looking into other docs.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ready my tr was done by Dr.Berger in Chapel Hill North Carolina. I thought he was fabulous!!:)


----------



## needafriend

Hello Ladies.....have been MIA. Family health issues with my dad and I am still out of town at the hospital with him. 
Hello to anyone new, my name is Carole I had my TR done in Jan 2010, had a miscarriage in May. I have three awesome boys 5,10,12. Going to DR to see about trying clomid soon.....no BFP for me this cycle. Was only able to BD at begining of ewcm then had to go see my dad. 
Hope everyone is well and healthy!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nice to see you back Carole...so sorry to hear about your dad hope he is getting better


----------



## Adanma

Mine was done by lisa rogers in jackson tn. She was very nice. Even did a prayer before surgery. The staff was unbelievably sweet as well. I hope everyone had a nice 4th. It was my nephews bday this weekend. My sister is hugely pregnant right now and she hates every minute of it. She didn't even want this baby at first so it's always a bit painful seeing her being pregnant and just dealing with it, while I would chop off an arm to be pregnant. I hope thsi is my month. I had strong O pain yesterday only 2 hours after BDing so I hope it was good timing! A bit scared though as the O pain was very bad and on both sides. I hope all is normal and well in there. Planning to bd tonite as well just in case and then I'm in for the agony of the tww. To all the ladies with loved ones in Iraq and otehr stations abroad, I know its hard having loved ones in the line of danger like that. I have several family members there as well. I did a special prayer yesterday for our troops. I pray for them quite frequently as it is, but the 4th always makes those emotions much more raw. Anyway, good luck everyone. Reeds: are you really going to wait another 6 days to test? I have no will power. I'm sure I'll be testing very early! hahaha
Adanma


----------



## bdwell1904

hey ladies off work tomorrow(7on/7off) just wanted to say have a lovely week Hope there is plenty of good news when I get back on the 13


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

cheekybint said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> How is everyone doing??
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for so long, thought the inlaws would never leave!!
> 
> Hope you are all well, any BFPs whilst I've been absent?
> 
> I'm due O later this week

Yep, I had a bfp that became a chemical. But, it was a bfp nonetheless.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I plan on testing friday...I have a doc appt that day and would like to have a idea but other than that no. ANd I wouldn't be testing then but since I am ging to the doc if I get BFP then maybe we can get it to stick!!:)


----------



## needafriend

Hi Reeds...thanks for the wishes for my dad. He is very sick on life support in the ICU in Calgary. He has a nasty lung infection and developed a bleed from blood thinners.(he is only 57) We are praying for him and this has been a nitemare. I am leaving Calgary tomorrow to spend the day with my boys so that will be nice. 

God bless everyone and their families


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

needafriend said:


> Hi Reeds...thanks for the wishes for my dad. He is very sick on life support in the ICU in Calgary. He has a nasty lung infection and developed a bleed from blood thinners.(he is only 57) We are praying for him and this has been a nitemare. I am leaving Calgary tomorrow to spend the day with my boys so that will be nice.
> 
> God bless everyone and their families

Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! We made it to Fl safely and have been busy busy since Sat. AF is due today and nothing so far. I have not tested since I was 7 dpo. At the time I thought I was 9, but according to countdowntopregnancy I was only 7. I'll list my symptoms. Not sure what are AF or what.

Fell like I have the flu. (Just icky feeling)
Starving to the point of cramping, but as soon as I eat I don't want it.
Headaches (not consistent and not that bad)
Restless nights
Hot Hot Hot. I'm burning up at nights
Woke up throwing up Sat night (nothing since)
EWCM since a couple days after O 
3 days of thick white white CM (Not like yeast infection...more like a paste) CM smells like my husband if that makes since. Sorry TMI
I had EWCM with very very little pale pink mixed in on Sat morning
I feel like AF is coming
Constipated
Irritated beyond anything I have ever been before. I'm am so angry at everyone and can't seem to stop myself. I know I'm being irrationable.
Sore BBS (Similiar to AF)
Leg cramps

I think that's it. Say a prayer for me. If these symptoms don't lead up to a BFP :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So glad you made it safely!! And those symptoms sounds like that this could be it for you!!FX


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

Mrs.Mommy I am so sorry to hear about the chemical :( I hope you get a sticky one soon :hugs:

needafriend, sorry to hear about your father, I hope he makes a speedy recovery :hugs:

Sandi - Fingers crossed for that BFP on Friday, you have been so patient and so brave this year :hugs:

As for me, first cycle on Clomid (50mg CD2-6). Was hoping for a multiple ovulation this month to combat the lack on one tube. Unfortunately a scan yesterday confirmed dominant follicle on the right ovary again (right tube blocked). So fingers crossed the left tube picks up the egg! Suspect ovulation today, usually CD15/16. Will see what tomorrow's temperature is


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Needafriend, we are all here for and praying for your father's healing.

Sandi, sending you lots of baby dust for your sticky bean this month.

I hope all is well with everyone.

Navy, where and how are you today?


----------



## ready4onemore

cheekybint said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> So fingers crossed the left tube picks up the egg! Suspect ovulation today, usually CD15/16. Will see what tomorrow's temperature is


Praying for you. You will get your sticky bean.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel thanks for the kind words. I am really not thinking this is my month...but I do want to test just incase I can see a line so maybe he will do blood work to see if we can save a bean if its there. I had a temp dip this morning so I am thinking not but I also woke up oncovered which is odd for me. :)

Ready thanks for the baby dust!! 

Carole how are you??

Anna you have been quite dear hope all is alright..

Jessica how about you dear?? 

Doingit when you gonna test again?? I think you said but I can't remembner when AF is due for you. 

Sorry ladies I know I missed some of you...I have a massive headache and super moody so pretty sure the witch is on her way but still praying for a bean instead.:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies :flower: I am here and alive and doing okay!! I have just been mentally and physically drained lately.....and my nights are horrible for me (that's when the loneliness creeps up on me).
I will read to get caught up and then post again to you all. Hope everyone had a a great weekend and hope we get some BFP's soon....sending Baby Dust to all you lovely ladies :dust:


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Mel thanks for the kind words. I am really not thinking this is my month...but I do want to test just incase I can see a line so maybe he will do blood work to see if we can save a bean if its there. I had a temp dip this morning so I am thinking not but I also woke up oncovered which is odd for me. :)
> 
> Ready thanks for the baby dust!!
> 
> Carole how are you??
> 
> Anna you have been quite dear hope all is alright..
> 
> Jessica how about you dear??
> 
> Doingit when you gonna test again?? I think you said but I can't remembner when AF is due for you.
> 
> Sorry ladies I know I missed some of you...I have a massive headache and super moody so pretty sure the witch is on her way but still praying for a bean instead.:)

I am doing fine reeds ...I am getting things ready to go back to Tx


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

So, from the looks of the tickers there are a few ready to test soon? 
FX'd for each of you for sticky sticky sticky beanies!
Baby dust to all!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jessica lots of trips t Texas. Hope your visits are going well. :)


Mrs.Mommy how you feeling??

I will be testing friday if AF doesn't show first. My temps are so irractic so who really knows what to think based on them. I do have my usual 2ww sore bbs, and crampy but I have had some nausea and dizzy spells so not sure if that means anything at all. 

Anna glad you are doing well as can be expected with Dh gone...when will he be home? FX that the times goes by quickly. 

Mel FX for a temp raise today.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Jessica lots of trips t Texas. Hope your visits are going well. :)
> 
> 
> Mrs.Mommy how you feeling??
> 
> I will be testing friday if AF doesn't show first. My temps are so irractic so who really knows what to think based on them. I do have my usual 2ww sore bbs, and crampy but I have had some nausea and dizzy spells so not sure if that means anything at all.
> 
> Anna glad you are doing well as can be expected with DH gone...when will he be home? FX that the times goes by quickly.
> 
> Mel FX for a temp raise today.

Morning Reed :coffee: DH is due back next month...so I have a this month to get through....that's why I haven't been temping just checking CP and CM. 
This weather here is crazy and making me sick.....I woke up with a sore throat and a nasty headache...didn't sleep well at all last night. So today I will be resting and taking it easy to get myself back on track. Okay ladies I will check back later today. Hope you all have a great day and for those testing soon hope you get a sticky bean:) :dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

The weather here is nasty and raining. It is making me sleepy. I am so ready to lay down. 

So who is testing this week? Remember I am praying for you all to get a sticky bean. I will check in on you all later today.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ready I am testing on friday...if AF doesn't get me sooner. Its also storming here so surprised my internet is still up!lol

Ladies where is everyone lately??


----------



## Doingit4us

Still no AF. Took an FR yesterday. It was BFN...guess I'm just waiting on AF


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Maybe everyone is busy from the holidays still? Or maybe like me, had to escape from the ttc obsession for a while?
Im pulling for you Reeds! I really think this is a good month!:flower:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

If you gals dont mind...I'd like to whine a bit.
As you know I found out I was pregnant last week only to find out I wouldnt be staying pregnant.
We found a lil' chihuahua 2 weeks ago that we all fell in love with, ( we were holding him until we located his owners) and he ran off somewhere on Friday. Broke our hearts. Hopefully, he went back home.
Then, tonight I found out the house we have been renting for 3 years is in pre-foreclosure. I did some research only to find they are about 31,000 in arrears. I used to be friends with the owner of the house, I cant believe she wouldnt give me a heads up, and I cant believe she would pocket my money and not give me a chance to save it to move. 
Sorry for the pity party, but Im really having a bad week.

Now, for the gross question. The "period" I had lasted 4 days. VERY light. Was gone by the night of the 4th. Nothing until this morning which was very dark brown spotting. Now it appears to be ew-ish? I did take soy on cd 1-5, so could it be ovulation mixed with old blood? I feel like a dang mess. I checked my cervical position, and it seems to be about midway and a bit soft. The cm looks like dark brown snot. I know that gross, but I dont get what the heck it is. Left over or ovulation?

Thanks for the rant/whine session and the icky question.

juli


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry you are having a bad week Mrs.Mommy. We all have those unfortunately. When you are TTC, I think it intensifies our emotions even more. :hugs:
Sorry I haven't been around ladies. Just trying to do some soul searching and I still haven't found it! LOL! It's now going on cycle 40!!!!!!!!!! WTF???????? Are you kidding me? There was a time where all that needed to be done was for my ex to look at me and I was pregnant! Now, not so much...... I am just really getting fed up with it. I guess that is the PMS kicking in. 
I talked to our FS yesterday and I am going to try the injectibles this cycle. With me beiing 38, I can't afford to sit back and wait. So we will see. Anyway, sorry about the rant. I just had to get it off my chest. I hope everyone has a great day! :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

I hope the injectables do the trick jonnanne! Sorry for the crappy time mrs.mommy. 31000? geez! Yeah at least they could have told you so could be saving for a new place. That stinks. It could be ovulation. TMI alert: my fertile mucous is always brown tinged like there is old blood or something in it when I ovulate. It could also just be your regular ewcm mixed with some blood from before. Are you planning on waiting a cycle out before ttc again?
AFM: This is actually 4 DPO since I ovulated on the 12th instead of 14th CD. So just doing the waiting game. Nervous. This has been a really wierd cycle for me. It's the first cycle since my TR and my hormones seem to be out of whack. It's too early for pregnancy symptoms, but my boobs are so sore, I'm sick as a dog, and I've been so emotional. I thought I would kill the cable guy yesterday because he was taking so long and being totally unprofessional. Anyway. Good luck to everyone.
Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Reeds, you are testing Friday so I will be praying for you tonight and in the morning. God is going to bless you real soon.

Jonnane, I will be praying for you too. I will be 38 when I have my TR so I have many questions about TTC too.

Adanma, step away from the cable guy. LOL Don't let it get you upset stay postive.

Mrs.Mommy, I am praying for you and hoping the best for you and your family. I think that is pretty awful for them to be that behind and not tell you and keep your money. It is not like you have a money tree in your backyard that produces millions a week. WTH.

Ladies I am really praying for all of you. I truly wish you all the best. I know that God is able and it will happen. I will be the postive voice for you all and I don't care if you whine, vent and/or scream. I am here for you all. I really care about you all.


----------



## jonnanne3

Well I did the deed. I just ordered my injectables! They were expensive! The Follistem for 3 viles was $523.50 and then the Ovidrel (trigger shot) was $89.72. Bringing my total $613.22! I pray this does the job! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I think this will be our last big shot as we have spent so much already. I just don't know how much more we can dip into our pockets without them just completely falling through!


----------



## jonnanne3

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Reeds, you are testing Friday so I will be praying for you tonight and in the morning. God is going to bless you real soon.
> 
> Jonnane, I will be praying for you too. I will be 38 when I have my TR so I have many questions about TTC too.
> 
> Adanma, step away from the cable guy. LOL Don't let it get you upset stay postive.
> 
> Mrs.Mommy, I am praying for you and hoping the best for you and your family. I think that is pretty awful for them to be that behind and not tell you and keep your money. It is not like you have a money tree in your backyard that produces millions a week. WTH.
> 
> Ladies I am really praying for all of you. I truly wish you all the best. I know that God is able and it will happen. I will be the postive voice for you all and I don't care if you whine, vent and/or scream. I am here for you all. I really care about you all.

Good luck on your TR! When and where are you getting it done? I went to Dr. Berger in Chapel Hill NC and he was absolutely fabulous! I loved him and his staff! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

jonnanne3 said:


> Well I did the deed. I just ordered my injectables! They were expensive! The Follistem for 3 viles was $523.50 and then the Ovidrel (trigger shot) was $89.72. Bringing my total $613.22! I pray this does the job! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I think this will be our last big shot as we have spent so much already. I just don't know how much more we can dip into our pockets without them just completely falling through!

Goodnight! Those are exspensive! What are those shots supposed to do? Im just curious because I like you, used to get pregnant just being in the same room as someone!
Thankyou for all those prayers and keep them coming!
ready4onemore, you are very right, Gos is able and He is good!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I finally just called and got the results of my last labs...hcg went down to 9. So because of the lilght bleeding they want me to go back in for more betas to make sure its down to zero. I dont think Im going in though. I have an appointment on the 14th to see the doc, and I think that should be good enough. I could take another home test to verify that the numbers are not going back up ( which would be unlikely anyway) Im just tired of having my arm poked.


----------



## Doingit4us

Day #3...No AF. Come on body let's get this show on the road


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Jonnanne I am so hopeful for you that the injestibles work. I hope you stay chatting with us on here. 

Doingit..I hope that you still get a BFP and that its a shy bean. 

MrsMommy I am sorry that your still having a time huni. I hope it all gets figured out soon. 

Asfm I have my doc appt in the morning and I am gonna test in the am but I really think it will be a BFN. I have pms symptoms and major dip in temp this morning. BUt I am praying hard he has some answers for me.


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> Good luck on your TR! When and where are you getting it done? I went to Dr. Berger in Chapel Hill NC and he was absolutely fabulous! I loved him and his staff! Good luck! :hugs:

I plan on going to Dr. Levin but I am not sure. I have been researching chappel hill.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well last thing I needed was one more thing to check, test, be addicted to while TTC'ing! 

I began temping yesterday and charting. I think I will try the Sperm meets egg plan as well.


Best wishes to everyone and lots of dust.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Brandy!! TTC is so much fun. LOL


----------



## Anxious5

I made it to tx safely with all my babies this time they were so excited as they havent seen family in over 6 mnths...but i am sad cuz i had to leave dh in mexico and will be without him for a whole month


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good luck Brandy!! TTC is so much fun. LOL


ditto the lol!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Make sure and keep us posted Reeds as to what the doc has to say in the mornin'!


----------



## jonnanne3

Mrs.Mommy said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Well I did the deed. I just ordered my injectables! They were expensive! The Follistem for 3 viles was $523.50 and then the Ovidrel (trigger shot) was $89.72. Bringing my total $613.22! I pray this does the job! Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I think this will be our last big shot as we have spent so much already. I just don't know how much more we can dip into our pockets without them just completely falling through!
> 
> Goodnight! Those are exspensive! What are those shots supposed to do? Im just curious because I like you, used to get pregnant just being in the same room as someone!
> Thankyou for all those prayers and keep them coming!
> ready4onemore, you are very right, Gos is able and He is good!Click to expand...

The injectibles are just like Clomid, except it is the FSH hormone. So it is the purist form of the hormone you need to ovulate. (I do ovulate on my own, but I need help making a good quality egg due to my age. 38) The Ovidrel is the "trigger" shot to release the egg (or eggs) on demand.


----------



## jonnanne3

ready4onemore said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on your TR! When and where are you getting it done? I went to Dr. Berger in Chapel Hill NC and he was absolutely fabulous! I loved him and his staff! Good luck! :hugs:
> 
> I plan on going to Dr. Levin but I am not sure. I have been researching chappel hill.Click to expand...

I read on both of them, but when we looked into it, Dr. Berger had the best statistics and I just felt so much more at ease with his office. I thought his site was more user friendly and very easy to understand. 
Me personally, I loved the entire staff over there! There are a few girls on here who have gone with him too. Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning ladies....well temp drop, BFN this morning and off to the doc hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Reeds, it will be okay. Keep us posted on what the doctor says today.

Jonnanne, do you use his board as well? How old are your kids? Just asking because I see you have a grandbaby on the way. My kids are 19 and 16.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My doc appt didn't go so well...all my test he did are fine. and he is concerned with age and egg quality so I have been referred to a FS. My appt is Sept. 1. Seems so far away. I am off to nap ladies this has been a horrible day and my head is killing me. :(


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> My doc appt didn't go so well...all my test he did are fine. and he is concerned with age and egg quality so I have been referred to a FS. My appt is Sept. 1. Seems so far away. I am off to nap ladies this has been a horrible day and my head is killing me. :(

Sorry to hear that reeds..........I forget how old are you again?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hi all, 
I am due to have my reversal done next month..
I have put a bit of background about me in the ttc-journals.
Hope to get to know you all and share info and experiences.
x


----------



## Doingit4us

Sorry to hear that your appt didn't go well Reeds. 

Welcome Coffee Lover! Good luck with your TR and keep us posted.

AFM- The witch got me this morning. We should be in Va by Mon. I am going to try to get in with the Navy's fertility clinic and try IUI this month. Hopfully we will have enough time.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious5 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> My doc appt didn't go so well...all my test he did are fine. and he is concerned with age and egg quality so I have been referred to a FS. My appt is Sept. 1. Seems so far away. I am off to nap ladies this has been a horrible day and my head is killing me. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that reeds..........I forget how old are you again?Click to expand...

34


----------



## needafriend

Sorry to hear that Reeds....
Welcome coffee lover, I am 36 TL done 02-05 TR done in 01-10. I have three amazing boys already...5,10,12. Good luck with your journey and may it be a short one.

So I am back in the city as of now, will be heading out to see my dad again Sunday. He is still on life support but stable if that makes sense. I feel like I have aged 10 years. But all is looking better for him slowly. Our house deal went through..yayayayay...but i am going to be moving in two weeks. YUK! oh well....thanks for all the well wishes in this time of trial. 
Hope everyone is well and we really really need a BFP on this thread soon!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Doingit so sorry the witch got you.

Coffeelover so happy to have a new lady. Good luck on you tr


----------



## needafriend

REEDS...your only 34 and they are worried about egg quality....that sounds weird. My specialist here said that even at my age it`s still good. Is there any more tests they can do. Or is this the Dr just throwing that comment out there.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole good to see you. He is had a good heart to heart with me and was explaining all that he thought...he thought that due to the very early mcs. There are plenty more test he could have done but felt it would have been a waste of time and money as the same procedures would have to have been done by a fs if he can't help me get pregnant and he was just trying to save me time as its been over a year already.


----------



## jonnanne3

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Reeds, it will be okay. Keep us posted on what the doctor says today.
> 
> Jonnanne, do you use his board as well? How old are your kids? Just asking because I see you have a grandbaby on the way. My kids are 19 and 16.

Hey Ready, My kids are DD, 21, DD, 19, DS 17. I haven't used Dr. Berger's board in a while though. 


Update on grandbaby! Thank you all! Brittany is going next Thursday to get an amnio to check the baby's lung function. If all is well, she will be induced Friday! This time next week, we can be holding our precious grandson! Thank you all!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anxious5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> My doc appt didn't go so well...all my test he did are fine. and he is concerned with age and egg quality so I have been referred to a FS. My appt is Sept. 1. Seems so far away. I am off to nap ladies this has been a horrible day and my head is killing me. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that reeds..........I forget how old are you again?Click to expand...
> 
> 34Click to expand...


Girl, if thats old then Im in trouble because I will be 34 in August! 

YOU AINT OLD! Hogwash on the old eggs. Women have babies for well into their late 40s regularly these days. I think the stress of all this though might get to us gals TTC, and that can send things haywire. Reeds, there are a lot of praying women on here, and we will stand in the gap for you. Im believing you've got great eggs, Im believing that you WILL have a baby. When your faith is weak, the rest of us will carry it for you until you are strong again.
Hmph. Old eggs. He probably has old balls.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

jonnanne3 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Reeds, it will be okay. Keep us posted on what the doctor says today.
> 
> Jonnanne, do you use his board as well? How old are your kids? Just asking because I see you have a grandbaby on the way. My kids are 19 and 16.
> 
> Hey Ready, My kids are DD, 21, DD, 19, DS 17. I haven't used Dr. Berger's board in a while though.
> 
> 
> Update on grandbaby! Thank you all! Brittany is going next Thursday to get an amnio to check the baby's lung function. If all is well, she will be induced Friday! This time next week, we can be holding our precious grandson! Thank you all!Click to expand...


Congrats on the Grandbaby!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He probably has old balls. :rofl: I so needed that!! Thank you for all the extra prayers I have to admit right now I am not the strongest and I am pretty much trying to survive on my faith but I do seem to be tested alot. 

Jonnanne such good news about the grandbaby!!:) :happydance: When do you start your injectibles?


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome coffee!! We are glad to see you here. Where are you getting your TR done?

Needafriend, we are here for you. I hope your father gets well soon. We are still praying for you and your family.

Reeds, I am 38 so I don't think you are old. Keep the faith and I pray for you and the other ladies often. Keep the faith YOUNG lady. 

Doingit, you crack me up with the old balls. LMBO

I hope everyone is doing great today. If I missed anyone I am sorry.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Morning all, Thank you for the welcome messages, I have made a cuppa and i am gonna read all this thread from the beginning, so i know whats been happening with all you lovely ladies.... Sounds like some of you going through a bit of a tough time.. x


----------



## needafriend

Thanks ready....The power of prayer is a strong thing. 
Mommy...I loved the ball comment!! 
And coffeelover, this is a super friendly, supportive group of gals here. 
Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend, I am hangin with my boys as I have to head out to Calgary tomorrow to be with my dad.


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Hi Reeds...thanks for the wishes for my dad. He is very sick on life support in the ICU in Calgary. He has a nasty lung infection and developed a bleed from blood thinners.(he is only 57) We are praying for him and this has been a nitemare. I am leaving Calgary tomorrow to spend the day with my boys so that will be nice.
> 
> God bless everyone and their families

*OH I will keep your father and your family in my prayers sweetie Hope you have safe travels.*




Coffee Lover said:


> Hi all,
> I am due to have my reversal done next month..
> I have put a bit of background about me in the ttc-journals.
> Hope to get to know you all and share info and experiences.
> x

*Welcome to the TR group I'm Anna (Navy2mom) 30 yrs old, mom to 3 kids ages 7,6 and 4 yrs. old and wife to a Sailor!! I had my TR March 2010 and a HSG during my TR surgery and the blue dye leaked though both tubes which means both sides are open. We have been trying for the last two months but we are on a Mini TTC break this month(due to DH's job) but are hoping to start again next month when he gets back  *



reedsgirl1138 said:


> My doc appt didn't go so well...all my test he did are fine. and he is concerned with age and egg quality so I have been referred to a FS. My appt is Sept. 1. Seems so far away. I am off to nap ladies this has been a horrible day and my head is killing me. :(

*Aww Sweetie I am soo sorry your didn't get the news you wanted but at least your test came back normal. I hope the FS will be able to know what to do so you can get that BFP soon*





Doingit4us said:


> AFM- The witch got me this morning. We should be in Va by Mon. I am going to try to get in with the Navy's fertility clinic and try IUI this month. Hopefully we will have enough time.

*I hope you have safe travels to VA and I am interested in what the Navy fertility Clinic will say in VA....I go to the Navy's Fertility Clinic here in San Diego. *



*Good Morning Ladies I hope everyone is having a nice weekend My kids and i are sitting home watching the Harry Potter Marathon this weekend. The weather is gloomy here in San Diego!! I got a couple emails from my hubby...He is doing okay,just very tired and wants to come home now....he is fed up with the ship he is on...no one wants to do there job the proper way the first time!! Not too much longer and DH will be home  I am entering into my fertile time....starting having EWCM yesterday and cramping a little bit last night. That's about it for me...just riding this cycle out and hoping that everyone that is testing this month or in the coming weeks get a BFP*


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have been pretty lazy today. The first time in a while that I got to do that. I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Navy2mom

Okay so just for fun I thought I would share my Jenny Renny Reading: Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of October from a cycle that begins that month. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of July 2011 - specific reference to the 11th and 14th.

How many of you ladies have had a reading done???I know it's silly to say but I actually hope it's right!!


----------



## Adanma

Sorry reeds and doingit. Praying for you and all the other ladies here trying too. I'm still waiting to see if the extensive BDing worked. This is CD 18 for me and 6 DPO. I told myself I would wait until the day before AF is due, but seeing as how I want to test now... I think I'll do one this coming wedesday which would be 10 DPO and then if that is negative I will test on the day AF is due. Yesterday I had some mild cramping and was very thirsty. I still think it's too early for pregnancy symptoms though. In non baby related news: Spent thursday night in the ER with my hubby. We were at my parents house for dinner and he all of a sudden went white and then red and then white and said he felt dizzy. Then he went into the bathroom and had very bad diarrhea. He called me in there and he was laying on the floor sweating telling me he was dizzy and his hands were numb. I took him straight to the ER. I was scared he was having a heart attack and he was scared of that too. He is only 37 and 160lbs 6 ft and he goes to the gym and we eat very well so it was so odd! But they ran an EKG anyway and found that he has a long QT inetrval which is something to do with his heart rythem. His potassium was also really low. So he now has to follow up with cardiology etc. This could be a genetic syndrome which has been known to cause sudden death so it's very scary for us right now. If he has this he may need a pacemaker put in and we would have to test our Preston for it too and any future kids because its one of the leading causes of sudden death in children too. So scary. So pray for us please that this is not that syndrome. We have been praying non stop ever since.
Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh my goodness Adanma. WIll add your Dh to my prayers. I hope everything is okay for him. 

Anna I had a Jenny reading...it said BFP in Nov from a Oct cycle...and she may be right since it may be that long with all the FS stuff. LOL

Af got me today...and will be pulling out all the stops this month...temps, opks and creighton model. Come now I just need to O this month.


----------



## Navy2mom

Reeds~ Can you explain the creighton model ??? I am interested on how it works. 

Adanma~ I will keep your DH in my prayers,I hope everything works out and that the Dr's can fix the problem with the Heart rythem.


----------



## needafriend

Your in my prayers and thoughts Adanma...my dad is in ICU on life support due to major health issue which came from a small minor heart attack two weeks ago..He is only 57. 

We are very close in our cycles. My FF says I am 7 DPO but I really think I am 8 as all my symptoms that I felt would point to 8 DPO but my temp says otherwise. Timing of BD sucked this cycle as I left to go be with my dad after day 2 of EWCM......but u never know, maybe he has smoking healthy swimmers and I have amazing fertile CM.....LOL. 


Has anyone heard of vitamin D3 helping with fertility...my dr says I should be on it with my prenatals. Hope all is well with all the TR ladies. Cheers


----------



## needafriend

Ladies.....if u have a minute can u look at my FF ovulation chart. Can they calculate things wrong? If u look at the last 4 cycles before this current one, u will see that this cycle I was late to get my AF. I normally get it on the 12,13 or 14. (I did not do temps til this cycle) My CM shows that ovulation was sooner than my chart shows? Who is right? LOL....thanks


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Adanma, I will be praying for you and your family.

Navy, it the reading free or is there a cost and where do you go to get it?


Reeds, sorry about AF but she want get to bother in a month or so. FX she gets the boot soon. 

Needafriend, I hope all is well with your father. I am still praying.


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Adanma, I will be praying for you and your family.
> 
> Navy, it the reading free or is there a cost and where do you go to get it?
> 
> 
> Reeds, sorry about AF but she want get to bother in a month or so. FX she gets the boot soon.
> 
> Needafriend, I hope all is well with your father. I am still praying.

Hi Ready :) The Conception Reading cost $8.00 and it takes like 24-48 hours to get your reading sent to your email.....I googled Jenny Renny after hearing about it on here and seeing other's readings from her... let me see if i can find the site again and i will post it here.

Here is Jenny renny's site: https://jennyrenny.viviti.com/


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh noes! Sabbotage by my husbands immune system! lol! He got really sick tonight with a throat infection...on antibiotics and pain meds...AND ITS EGG TIME ANY DAY! I hope the antibiotics kick in soon, what a bummer, poor fella! He was such an eager guy this cycle too. He even went and bought my ovulation tests this morning so we could time it just right. Poor dude.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Thanks navy.

Mrs. Mommy, I hope it all works out for you two. Poor fella I hope he gets to feeing better soon.


----------



## Navy2mom

Mrs.Mommy said:


> Oh noes! Sabbotage by my husbands immune system! lol! He got really sick tonight with a throat infection...on antibiotics and pain meds...AND ITS EGG TIME ANY DAY! I hope the antibiotics kick in soon, what a bummer, poor fella! He was such an eager guy this cycle too. He even went and bought my ovulation tests this morning so we could time it just right. Poor dude.

AWW hope your Hubby feels better soon and you two are able to catch that eggie!! I'll be keeping my Fx'd for you :)


Ready4onemore~ Your welcome sweetie :hug:


----------



## Adanma

mrs crossing fingers for you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MrsMommy hope dh gets to feeling better soon. 

Anna how you doing??

Carole you O yet?

Adanma how you feeling this cycle? Testing time soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I should O any day now! Excited I cannot wait.


----------



## Adanma

I'm feeling sick as a dog! Might be a good thing though! lol! this is 6 days before my period is due so technically I COULD test today. I just don't want to set myself up for disappointment. I have been cramping on and off the last couple of days which has me concerned too. I don't know if that's a bad sign or not. This cycle was so odd anyway. It was my first cycle after tubal reversal and AF came 10 days late. Then I had a positive opk on CD 8. Thought it was too early, but BD anyway. Positive opk CD 11 and CD 12. BD CD 10, 12, 13 with very painful ovulation pains occuring about 2 hours after BD on CD 12. That lasted for several hours though and it was on BOTH sides. It was the 4th of July and I was trying to enjoy the fireworks, but I was too busy being in pain! So anyway a few days after that my bb's started being really sensitive. In the last couple of days that has gone away, but I've been stomach sick and had diarrhea. Plus now this cramping and a good amount of creamy white cm. So I'm effectively confused, but trying to stay optimistic!
Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I hope you get feeling better. Keep us posted when you test.

Brandy, GL on you O and lost of baby dust to you.

How is everyone today? I hope you all are doing well. I am sending lost of prayers up for everyone. 

Has anyone heard from Flutter or Anxious? Just wondering.


----------



## bdwell1904

Wow ladies you have been busy since I was off. Not a great week for me either. DH had all his teeth pulled and it wasn't good. Sry about the difficulties going around, keeping ya'll in my prayers, for wellness and travel. DS hopefully will be home (IRAQ) in a month, can't wait to see him. He gets married while on leave. You and your families will be in my thoughts, and prayers ladies. BTW AF finally got me on the 7th, 7 w 2d late.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready...I think Fluter is in Idiana with her grandma. And her dh is getting ready to deply. Anxious I believe is in Texas again. Hopefully they check in soon with us. Thanks for the prayers we need all we can get. :)

Brandy good luck catching the egg!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Well, my poor hubby's face swelled up like a balloon! They said he had a throat infection, but Ive never seen anything like that. He looks like he was in a ufc fight. Hopefully it will start going down. The day he got sick I got a just about positive OPK. I thought for sure I was gonna miss it this month, but I didnt get an actual positive until this morning. My husband said he feels well enough for egg hunting...of course. How is it that a man will go through about anything to get some lovin'? I told him he was nuts, but he insists we have hunting to do, so..hopefully we can catch a sticky bean this month. 
So, is it 12-36 hours after a positive opk that one usually ovulates? How and when should we "hunt" to be sure?


----------



## Adanma

Hey Mrs. I think it would take a wwhhhooooolllllleeeeeee lot to keep a man from lovin. It is 12-36 hours I believe so I would go every other day now for the next 4 or 5 days to make sure. Good luck!

AFM: I broke down and tested today and it was negative of course. This is only 9 DPO for me so... I have two tests left. AF is due in 5 days. Not sure when the next test will be. I feel very pregnant, but it could just be my hopes as well.

bd I remember when my dad had his teeth out. no good! I hope he feels better.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy if that man is up to it GET HIM IN THE BED AND CATCH THAT EGG!! LOL...Yes you should O 12 to 36 hours after a positive opk are you getting ewcm yet?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I had no ewcm this morning when I got the pos. opk, so I was kinda bummed. But by this afternoon it was starting. We squeezed in one quick try when he got home.
How long will you have a pos opk? 
Can I use what is left for later in the month as hpt?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Adanma said:


> Hey Mrs. I think it would take a wwhhhooooolllllleeeeeee lot to keep a man from lovin. It is 12-36 hours I believe so I would go every other day now for the next 4 or 5 days to make sure. Good luck!
> 
> AFM: I broke down and tested today and it was negative of course. This is only 9 DPO for me so... I have two tests left. AF is due in 5 days. Not sure when the next test will be. I feel very pregnant, but it could just be my hopes as well.
> 
> bd I remember when my dad had his teeth out. no good! I hope he feels better.
> 
> Adanma

You have time yet to test! Dont give up yet!


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies,Sorry i haven't been on alot, I have been so very busy,taking the kids to doctor's Appt. and therapies(Speech,OT,PT),getting the kids off to school and play dates!! Went with my friend today to her 3D/4D ultrasound to find out what she is having......She is having a BOY :) 
AFM ...I was woken up early this morning with horrible cramps...It was on both sides but as my day went on the cramping mostly was on my left side and I have been have ALOT of EWCM again today. I am on CD 15 which would be ovulation day for me!! I really hate knowing that i am ovulating and DH isn't here so we can try to catch the eggie this month!!! 
I hope everything I am having this month with alot of EWCM and O Pains waking me out of sleep...I get next month too!!!!! okay off to bed for me,night ladies :)


----------



## needafriend

Hello Ladies.... have fantastic news, after 2 weeks & 1 day my dad is off life support!!! Yay! He is being transfered by abulance to a hospital in British Columbia where they live. I am soooo happy, he was way to young to leave us, only 57. Thanks for all the prayers.
I am around 10-12 days past O, I am second guessing FF chart. I don't think we had enough lovin to make it happen around the O time as I was away but I can hope ...right! Still waiting on some POS pics from some ladies on this thread. Dust to all!!!!


----------



## Adanma

such good news needafriend!! yay!

My sister called me this morning and I told her I was bummed about the BFN although it was early. She reminded me that I have no control over when or if I get pregnant. I can just do things to impact the probability that it will happen and the rest is up to God. It seems kinda pessimistic, but it really helped calm me down and help me to stop stressing out. I've done what I can, now i just have to wait. Of course then she went on to bitch about her giant baby bump and how she hates being pregnant. grrrrr! So this is CD 22 for me and 10 DPO. AF expected in 4 days not counting today. I'm actually going to wait to see if I miss before I test.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Navy, I understand being busy with the kids, believe me. 

Needafriend, praise God. I am so happy for you and your family. I am glad he is recovering and is Healed.

Adanma, no worries your BFP will be here soon. I am still praying for you and the other ladies. Hugs.


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Hello Ladies.... have fantastic news, after 2 weeks & 1 day my dad is off life support!!! Yay! He is being transfered by abulance to a hospital in British Columbia where they live. I am soooo happy, he was way to young to leave us, only 57. Thanks for all the prayers.
> I am around 10-12 days past O, I am second guessing FF chart. I don't think we had enough lovin to make it happen around the O time as I was away but I can hope ...right! Still waiting on some POS pics from some ladies on this thread. Dust to all!!!!

*Oh what great news!!! So happy that your dad is getting stronger I will still keep him and your family in my prayers. *



Adanma said:


> such good news needafriend!! yay!
> 
> My sister called me this morning and I told her I was bummed about the BFN although it was early. She reminded me that I have no control over when or if I get pregnant. I can just do things to impact the probability that it will happen and the rest is up to God. It seems kinda pessimistic, but it really helped calm me down and help me to stop stressing out. I've done what I can, now i just have to wait. Of course then she went on to bitch about her giant baby bump and how she hates being pregnant. grrrrr! So this is CD 22 for me and 10 DPO. AF expected in 4 days not counting today. I'm actually going to wait to see if I miss before I test. Adanma

*I like what your sister said to you and reminding you how we can only do so much and the rest is up to God and chance.....That made me think!! Thank you for sharing that with us all But i think she could of left the complaining about her baby bump out of it!! 
WE all have a BFP month in our futures,we just have to be patient and try not to stress over it so much(which is easier said then done!!)  Hang in there,it will happen*


*AFM~ I am just hanging around waiting for this cycle to end so I can start a new one!!! I am on CD 16 today. I will check back later this evening to see how all you lovely ladies are doing*


----------



## Adanma

Yeah I could have done without the complaints, but sometimes she really does know what she's talking about!

Adanma


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I have a question...I tested again last night and it was back to negative. And, I only had ewcm for a small window yesterday, by last night it was thick white sticky. 
Why the sudden change? Im not sure if there will be any bd'ng in the next day or two, but I got a few rounds in a few days before and the day of positive opk. I just dont have a good feeling about this month. Everything has just been going upside down in my life lately. bleh.


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, your correct there will be a BFP on here real soon.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

Sorry I've not been around much lately, been extremely busy letting life take over lol

Hope everyone is doing okay!

I'm half way through my 2ww, this being my first cycle on Clomid. Will probably start test at the weekend, official testing date will be 22nd

Best wishes to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hope your first clomid month brings you a beautiful BFP cheeky!


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks Mrs.Mommy but I'm not very optimistic; everything just seems too normal.

How are you doing?


----------



## bdwell1904

Mrs.Mommy said:


> And, I only had ewcm for a small window yesterday, by last night it was thick white sticky.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I guess I'm still too new and don't understand yet. I thought (thick white sticky) came right before ewcm?? Am I wrong?? Still learning lol
> Also glad to hear the good news. Just a thought my ex-MIL was on her deathbed we went all the way to Tenn. next thing you know Dr.s had her out of hosp. Now 15 yr.s later she goes to work almost every day at 70 yrs. miricles do happen :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Hope u get a BFP cheeky.

Well.....even after all my travels the big B found me this afternoon. I knew I was right and FF was wrong. lol...just goes to show listen to your body and not a pc program. LOL....


----------



## DrummersWife

Hello - I had 4 kiddos by the time I was 25 and got a tubal - last August we got a reversal, had a miscarriage in November of 09 and have been on Clomid and Metformin for the past 4 months. My bbt is really low, my normal temp is really low normally anyway...my bbt this month has been really odd - lower than normal but with the normal elevation after ovulation, but just lower than it's ever been - they changed the days I take the clomid from days 3-7 to 1-5...not sure what is going on as I'm stuck in the limbo of the TWW.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

DrummersWife said:


> Hello - I had 4 kiddos by the time I was 25 and got a tubal - last August we got a reversal, had a miscarriage in November of 09 and have been on Clomid and Metformin for the past 4 months. My bbt is really low, my normal temp is really low normally anyway...my bbt this month has been really odd - lower than normal but with the normal elevation after ovulation, but just lower than it's ever been - they changed the days I take the clomid from days 3-7 to 1-5...not sure what is going on as I'm stuck in the limbo of the TWW.



Hi! Welcome! I dont think we have "met"! Im juli!


Another dumb question...I started getting crampy on both sides tonight...so I took another opk..and its positive again. So when the heck am I/ did I ovulate? The two negatives I got were in the past two days. This opk thing drives me nutty! So another words should I just confine my hubby to our bedroom until further notice? how long do you get positive opk's?


----------



## josey123

Hi all 

Sorry not been on for while i have been following you all welcome to newbies

Well im 13dpo today symptons

Nausea
sore(.)(.)
constipation 
af cramps
tiredness
generally feeling out of sorts

So did a test yesterday not sure whether i could see 2 lines

Done another one this morning and a faint second line appeared.....trying to take a pic but not suceeding......might test with frer response later


Jo x


----------



## josey123

Hi all have posted my test pic in the gallery let me know what you think x


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning all,

Cheeky, good to hear from you.

Drummerswife, welcome I am Karen.

Josey, congrats on you BFP. I saw the picture.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Heading over to take a look now Josey!


----------



## josey123

hi all just to let u know have done digi and def :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: know not supposed to post tests in this forum but im sure you ladies would not mind i have phoned docs and he arranging a scan for when im 8 weeks and have to phone midwife in morn x

Sending lots and lots of babydust to every one of you all x x


----------



## Adanma

congrats!


----------



## cheekybint

josey123 said:


> hi all just to let u know have done digi and def :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: know not supposed to post tests in this forum but im sure you ladies would not mind i have phoned docs and he arranging a scan for when im 8 weeks and have to phone midwife in morn x
> 
> Sending lots and lots of babydust to every one of you all x x
> View attachment 99448

Wooooooo Josey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congratulations honey :happydance: 

Finally some good news on here!!!


----------



## needafriend

CONGRATS Josie.....fantastic news!!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Nothing sweeter than seeing a bfp from this group!
Congratulations again Jo and praying for a happy healthy 9 months! We all cant wait to join you!


----------



## bdwell1904

So happy for you Josey H&H 9mos


----------



## needafriend

Welcome dummerswife.....my name is Carole TL done in 05-TR done Jan 2010, age 36 three great boys 5, 10,12.


----------



## ready4onemore

Praise the Lord we got a :bfp: on here. I am still praying for more.


----------



## Navy2mom

josey123 said:


> hi all just to let u know have done digi and def :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: know not supposed to post tests in this forum but im sure you ladies would not mind i have phoned docs and he arranging a scan for when im 8 weeks and have to phone midwife in morn x
> 
> Sending lots and lots of babydust to every one of you all x x
> View attachment 99448

YAY:happydance: Congrats sweetie!!! hope you have a H&H 9 :)


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Praise the Lord we got a :bfp: on here. I am still praying for more.


You took the words right out of my mouth...lol so happy that we have a BFP on here, Hope to see more of them soon:)


AFM i'm on CD17 today and in my TWW which will result in AF cuz DH isn't home yet!! So who else will be testing soon????


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

ready4onemore said:


> Praise the Lord we got a :bfp: on here. I am still praying for more.

You go girl! We need some more prayer warriors here!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes a BFP!! Josey so happy for you.

I have been super busy lately with the kiddos but inbetween ballgames and other fum stuff I have been planning my way to a BFP!! LOL. I am temping this month with opks, doing the creighton model and at the first sign of ewcm I am using the baking soda finger and I will be be using softcups...if I do not get a BFP this month I obviously need to see the FS...which I did get his 5 inch thick of paperwork today!! Oh my gosh that alot of stuff to fill out. LOL

How are all my ladies today??


----------



## Anxious5

Woo hoo.....congrats josey!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josey123

Thanks guys its 6 am in uk and been feeling sick since 4am i just wanted to say to u all don't stop believeing i honestly thought it would never happen thinking back what i did last month

took folic acid
multivitamins 
bd twice!!!!
also our veggie patch all ready so hubby saying it all the fresh veg thats helped.....lol

im praying that you all join me soon x


----------



## cheekybint

I'm soo pleased for you Josey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Remind me again, how long you've been trying?

I'm now 8dpo and took a sneaky test this morning, BFN, but then it's probably too early. We're away camping this weekend so by Monday I'll be 11dpo and hopefully have a more accurate result.

Still feeling pretty relaxed about TTC this month. It will happen, it's just when that I don't know!


----------



## josey123

hi cheeky it was our 10 month ttc it would be 1 yr since op in 3 weeks x

Thank you for all your well wishes i will be more settled after 12 weeks x

Fingers crossed for everyone waiting x

Come on:bfp:


----------



## amber1974

Hello all,

My name is Amber. Nice too meet you all! I've been lurking on this thread for a while...since I had my tubal reversal on May 7th. I found you all through a google search. I decided to finally register and post to give you guys some encouragement. A little background on me:
I'm 36 years old. Had my tubes tied in 2000 after the birth of my second child. 2 years later, I divorced my husband. About 3 months later, I ran into my high school sweetheart and we married two years later. He had never had children & wanted them so badly. We decided we'd look into a reversal in 2004. But life got busy with raising my children & it kind of went on the back burner. Fast forward to 2010. We decided we'd better go for it because I am 36 & he is 40. Tick tock! May 7th I had my tubal reversed at Washington fertility center in VA. Two days ago, July 14th, I found out that I am pregant!!! 
So I wanted to share my story to give you all some hope and to say...if you don't mind me doing so...stop stressing & trying so hard!
My recipe for success...do get an OPK & find out when you O. Do the baby dance (we only did it once the morning of O) ...and that's all you have to do. I didn't temp, chart or anything. Just relax & let nature take it's course. It will happen for you...when you least expect it! 
I have my first dr. appointment today to get my blood drawn 7 make sure my levels are rising. I tested the day my period was supposed to come & bingo! I'm preggo! It was the 25th day of my cycle. So I hope all is well with my little bean & it sticks. Please say a little prayer? 

And to all of you.....I'm sprinkling major baby dust your way! It will happen! Think positive & don't stress it! 

Again, so nice to meet you all!


----------



## Adanma

Thanks amber! It's nice to hear of someone having success with this. I can't speak for anyone else, but for me it's really hard to relax because the only way to know if the procedure was even successful is to get your BFP! So it adds a bit of stress to the situation still not really knowing if you can have a baby at all! Anyway best of luck to you and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Again, thanks for sharing your story!

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

Forgot to update my own status: I am still waiting to test. lol! I am testing on Sunday and not before then. I have been rocketing out of bed and peeing in the morning before I can decide to sneak a test in. lmao! What have I been reduced to?

Adanma


----------



## jonnanne3

First of all let me start out by saying congratulations Amber. That is fantastic that you have you :bfp: so soon after your TR. That is great and I wish you nothing but the best. 
Secondly, I am going to say that I am a little hurt by the comment of stop stressing and stop trying so hard. That was a hurtful comment. I had my tr done in 2007. I was 35 and we just let nature take it's course and over time (almost a year later) we got our :bfp: then we miscarried at almost 7 weeks. Then over that year we lost 2 more. Nothing for us in 2009 and then a :bfp: in January of this year. Which was lost at almost 9 weeks. We have had all kinds of tests done and everything is perfect for both of us. It is my age. I have a great supply of eggs, but they are older just like me. So I feel like I have to say that I take offense to your statement of stop stressing. I have been trying for almost 4 years with 6 losses (2 happened before and inbetween my other children) and for you to say stop stressing, it makes me a little mad and hurt. A lot of women are in here in a similar situation as mine and it saddens me that we have to read this. 
Like I said, I wish you all the luck in the world, but unless you have read all of our situations, please be a little more considerate of others feelings. Thanks.


----------



## amber1974

Oh my....seems I have made the wrong impression. I surely didn't mean to say it so flippantly. I just meant it as words of encouragement but I guess it came off as rather unsensitive. I apologize. I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings. I don't know everyone's story and I'm sure it is an emotional roller coaster. 
Believe me, I'm deeply sorry if I offended you. That surely was not my intent. 
I was hoping to make you all feel better, not worse...

Thank you for the congrats.


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you for clearing that up. I didn't mean to come across as mean. It has been a long and painful journey. 
I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months! Please keep us updated with your progress. Thank you again. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Jonnanne you took the words right out of my mouth! I wish you the best of luck Amber but til you have walked a mile in our shoes telling us to not stress and to relax is like telling a dog not to bark...and I do appreciate the fact you was here to give us hope...well most of us are way past the 2nd cycle of ttc after our tr. Good luck with your pregnancy and God bless.

Opps thanks for clearing that up Amber...it had been a long journey longer for some than others but we all here praying for our BFPS soon!:)


----------



## cheekybint

I said nothing and bit my tongue because sometimes I think I'm over sensitive but you ladies did it for me, thank you :hugs:

Congratulations Amber (lovely name, my daughter's name), take it from me, on behalf of us all, when I say you are EXTREMELY lucky to have your BFP so early :D I hope you have a fabulous 9 months!

2 BFPs in 2 days ladies, lets hope we can keep it up!!


----------



## famof6

I don't know if this is the right time,but I wanted to introduce myself.I am 29 with 4 kiddos.I had my TL in 03 after my only DD the rest boys.I meet my DH 6 months later and have been together since.He has no children of his own.He loves my children very much,but last year stated that he would like to have a child of his own,which scared me to death since he knew I had a TL.Then to my relieve he told me that there has to be something we can do to get it reversed.So I started searching and found a few TR DRs.DH decided on DR.Greene.I was leaning more towards Chapel Hill because it was cheaper,but my heart for some reason told me Greene.Anyway I had my TR on 7-8 just last week.My only concern is what you ladies have been going through having to wait for that BFP which I'm hoping will come very soon for you ladies.Baby dust to you all..DH just thinks its going to happen and thats it.I'm guessing he thinks that because I have had 4 already and the DR told us he would be very surprised if it didnt happen right away due to my age and the tube lengths left,but I know that is not always the case and would love to tone DH down some without hurting his feeling.Well thats my story its so nice to see other ladies who has had a TR on here.Amber congrats on that quick BFP.I am hoping I follow in your footsteps,if not then I hope to have the patience of these other ladies to not go insane and continue to TTC.Im suppose to O next week so starting to bd maybe sunday...Heather


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome Amber and Heather!!

My name is Karen as you can see from my current ticker I have not had my TR as yet. But I hope to by or before Feb. I am here to encourage and welcome you. Please feel free to ask question tells us about your journey. I love, love to pray for people so if you like me to I will add you to my list. 

To those with the BFP we are praying for your bean to stick!!

How are all my ladies doing today? What big plans do we have for the weekend?

Okay ladies I have deceided to use a TR Dr. here in Houston. He has a great rep here and another board I am on they highly suggested him. I also found out my best friend use him for her OB. I am excited because I may get to have my surgery in October. :happydance: Because we want have to my arrangements for my son, the dog and flights. 

Well I will check back in after lunch.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Ready, I used my OB that did the ligation. I was the first patient he had ever done the ligation and the reversal. I did look into other doctors, but I have a great relationship with my own doctor. He has performed 2 of my 6 c sections and knows my body well because of it. He said after the surgey that it was "like it wasnt even his hands doing the work" because the tubes just came together. After he told me that< I knew that I had made the right choice.


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Mrs.Mommy that is so reasurring. 

Have anyone heard of having fibroids and still having a tubal reversal? Can that be done?


----------



## bdwell1904

Adanma said:


> I have been rocketing out of bed and peeing in the morning before I can decide to sneak a test in. lmao! What have I been reduced to?
> 
> Adanma

Thnx for the laugh lol:laugh2:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

ready4onemore said:


> Thanks Mrs.Mommy that is so reasurring.
> 
> Have anyone heard of having fibroids and still having a tubal reversal? Can that be done?

Im not sure, but cant they remove the fibroids at the same time?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Heather!! Wishing you a speedy recovery and a BFP soon!! 

Asfm I am back to waiting to O. I did get my paper work in the mail for my FS and wow that is a quite the packet of paperwork I have to fill out. I am praying so hard I get a BFP and a sticky bean before then...

Ladies can you look at my chart for this month..my temp went back up this morning to the same temp as cd 3 and I was just wondering if what time I go to bed affects my temps. Both of those nights I was up to about midnight and still took my temp at 4am but I was wondering if because I had less sleep than normal if that is why its higher...wow I hope that makes sense. LOL


----------



## bdwell1904

I wish I understood the charts better seems everyones temps are all over the place mine is 98.0 every morning


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies popping in to see how everyone is doing:) 
WOW we have 2 BFP...that's GREAT!! Congrats to the expecting mommies:)
Welcome Amber and Heather,this is a great group of ladies:)

Sandi~ I took a look at your chart and i have a couple question for you...... Are you on any fertility meds??? and the second one being are you taking temp at the same time? I saw the two high peaks in your temp and am confused by them! 

Asfm: i'm on CD18 and just waiting for AF...same old story...LOL :) My Kindergartener Graduated today and will be a 1st grader in the fall and my 1st grader will be a second grader in fall....and My 4 yr old will be doing her last year in pre-school!!! Where does the time go?!?! My hubby called me from the ship today,it was amazing hearing his voice,it really brighten up my day :cloud9::happydance:

I hope all you lovely ladies have a nice night and fun weekend:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Anna I sent you a text as well...but I do temp every morning at 4am. I am taking 500mg of B6, 81mg of baby asprin and a prenatal vitamin. I know those temps confuse me as well. The only thing that is different about those days are that I went to bed later than normal but I still got over 4 hours of sleep before I temped....


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Reeds, I dont know diddly about charting and temps. I wish I did so I coudl offer some advice.
500 mg of b6? Is that a lot? I only take whats in my prenatals and a 100mg supplement. Should I up the dose?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.Mommy said:


> Reeds, I dont know diddly about charting and temps. I wish I did so I coudl offer some advice.
> 500 mg of b6? Is that a lot? I only take whats in my prenatals and a 100mg supplement. Should I up the dose?

Mrs. I dont know that is just what I was put on...did your doc put u on it?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mrs.Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Reeds, I dont know diddly about charting and temps. I wish I did so I coudl offer some advice.
> 500 mg of b6? Is that a lot? I only take whats in my prenatals and a 100mg supplement. Should I up the dose?
> 
> Mrs. I dont know that is just what I was put on...did your doc put u on it?Click to expand...

He did prior to my reversal. he put me on EPO, B6, and progesterone cream ( that I had to order from AZ because they dont sell it in CA)..havent talked to him since. He would probably tell me at this point that I should just let nature take its course. If a year goes by, he might take action.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Its 2:30 am here and I am awake because some drunk morons on my street are driving their quads up and down our cul de sac. They have been for over an hour. So, no sleep for me I guess.
Anywho, I have horrible cramps. like af cramps. My stomach, my back. I wonder if I will get an early period since I didnt bleed that much after the chemical? If I was going to get a period early, would I have gotten a positive opk a few days ago?
Sorry for weird questions..but its late and I have nothing else to do but wait for the biscuits down the street to get their drunken quad fest over with. If they wake my baby up Im going to go freaking bananas.
blah. Neighbors.


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning ladies ,I have been Mia due to being in Texas and working non stop.........Well yesterday at work I felt really wet down there so ran to the bathroom l, had lots of white discharge and then when I wiped I noticed a "glob" of ewcm with some yellowish discharge and blood streaks:shrug:. Not sure what that was all about I believe I am CD21, Any thoughts?


----------



## Adanma

anxious: could it be an implantation bleed?

heather: welcome! This is my first month ttc after my reversal so we are kind of in the same boat. I had two kids before. #1 was unplanned (I was on bcp's) and had only known his dad for 3 months. I also had a miscarriage with a baby just before that. #2 was with my husband (not #1's dad) and we were ntnp, just moved into our new house and had just gotten engaged so... you know...hahaha! And I got pregnant within 3 months again. After my tubal though my hormones were so messed up. Definate post tubal ligation syndrome. So I worry now that it may not come so easy for me this time. I did a lot of work with cleansing and taking balancing herbs before my reversal and saw a lot of success with my symptoms so hopefully that helped out. I am due for AF tomorrow so I'm going to test in the morning.

Navy: My oldest will be starting kindergarten in August. I can't believe it! The time just flies away from us doesn't it!? He has just started OT as he has Asperger's and with that has come some hyper mobility issues and clumsiness/ dexterity issues. He also just started tennis lessons hopefully to help with that. My baby is 3.5! It just seems so unreal. Before we know it they'll be off to college!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Dh and I were not officially trying this mnth due to I had to go out of town, THe last time we bd'd was on cd12


----------



## needafriend

Welcome to all the new ladies on the thread!!!

Anxious.....that sounds like a good sign to me!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Adanma said:


> anxious: could it be an implantation bleed?
> 
> heather: welcome! This is my first month ttc after my reversal so we are kind of in the same boat. I had two kids before. #1 was unplanned (I was on bcp's) and had only known his dad for 3 months. I also had a miscarriage with a baby just before that. #2 was with my husband (not #1's dad) and we were ntnp, just moved into our new house and had just gotten engaged so... you know...hahaha! And I got pregnant within 3 months again. After my tubal though my hormones were so messed up. Definate post tubal ligation syndrome. So I worry now that it may not come so easy for me this time. I did a lot of work with cleansing and taking balancing herbs before my reversal and saw a lot of success with my symptoms so hopefully that helped out. I am due for AF tomorrow so I'm going to test in the morning.
> 
> Navy: My oldest will be starting kindergarten in August. I can't believe it! The time just flies away from us doesn't it!? He has just started OT as he has Asperger's and with that has come some hyper mobility issues and clumsiness/ dexterity issues. He also just started tennis lessons hopefully to help with that. My baby is 3.5! It just seems so unreal. Before we know it they'll be off to college!
> 
> Adanma

Adanma, I have a dd with Aspergers. She's 11. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious, that sounds like some propmising symptoms!


----------



## Adanma

Oh wow mrsmommy! Aren't they a treat? My little guy is so funny! He's really into trains, and model trains, and anything to do with space and the universe.

AFM: Yesterday dear old AF paid me a visit. So moving onward. My husband was so sweet though. I bought me roses and a bottle of wine to cheer me up. Gotta love him. It did help too.

Adanma


----------



## josey123

Come on guys we need some more bfp's
https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker120/777777/FF0099/My%20pregnancy/03/25/2011.png[url=https://www.pregnology.com


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies just want to pop in today and say hello.

Anxious when are you going to test?

Heather and Amber please don't stop posting.


----------



## famof6

I'm still here just reading up and trying to get on the ttc wagon.Never had to try before.I am on cd10 so going to have a happy DH thru next week.Hoping everyone gets that bfp we are looking for.


----------



## Adanma

I'm trying to remain positive. This cycle will be my cycle. I think I just need to have more sex. lol! I'm sure my man won't be complaining about that.

Adanma


----------



## bdwell1904

RANTING or whatever. LONG~~I have never told this to anyone, noone understood. I finally feel like I have someone(you ladies)!! I don't even know where to start really. I had my TR in '93. Those who knew about it thought I had absolutely lost my mind:loopy:...They would say but (insert your quote here) you have 3 beautiful children, or ur so lucky some women never have children, or you dont have the room, money, energy etc etc etc. At first I tried to explain it:saywhat:. My love is limitless I could have 10 children and love them all with my whole heart. After awhile I just shut up and kept it all to myself. For about 5 yrs I would cry every month when AF came. I was typical of all women wanting a child, hoping, wishing , praying, being totally devastated. Then completely exhausted with it all, and my LO's getting big enuff to start asking why I was crying, I put it on the back burner. Mind me I always truly enjoyed my children and raising them we had loads of fun :shipw:and good times. But there was always that in the back of my mind of what I was missing. I eventually decided I couldn't get prg. I put on alot of weight over the years and decided to have gastric bypass. After 18 yrs my marriage ended. I met my DH in 2005. Not long after I was starving all the time, by the time I found out I was prg. and the TR had worked (12 yrs later) it was to late I mc. In '07 found out I was prg. again, tried to do everything right, but DH and I were barely scraping by, I was under alot of stress, bad job and mc at 10 wks. I took it for granted that God knew better than me what we needed since we were in such a bad place. Two yrs ago DH and I moved to the country. We love each other very much and try hard to do whatever we can to make the other happy. :laugh2::awww:We have a nice little life, very peaceful and content. Since the last mc I have had a regular 28 day cycle, very heavy for the first 5 days then medx2, then light/spot x2. Since April I have had some really weird stuff going on. bbs getting huge and tender, period going missing for weeks then only very light, spotting between periods, symptoms of prg. My mil says its menopause-- I'm 44. Its all really weird how it started all of a sudden. Someone else said I was just making up symptoms in my head. I could see that if I had been actively ttc (been there before lol), but you cannot make your stomach rumble with hunger pains like your starving, can you?? All I know now is that what has happened the last couple of months has brought up all those old feelings of wanting another baby of my own. Like I told DH kids come into unhappy, awful homes everyday,why shouldnt we be blessed. We have a home full of love and happiness to share. Besides we are both such good looking ppl we'd make the worlds prettiest baby :lolly:LMAO:rofl: Well if you got all the way this far thank you for letting me get this off my heart for the first time in 17 yrs.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Im sorry that people have been so hard on you. I wish I had an answer for why some are blessed and some are not. God is the onty one who knows the answers to those questions. But, anytime you need to rant...I would love to listen. We can all send prayers for you that God will open your womb and give you your hearts desire.
God bless you.:flower: Im sorry that I dont have something wonderful to say. I wish I did, but usually there just doesnt seem to be words to say. Soemtimes all i can think of is ...you're right. That really blows. And feel sympathy for what your going through. But, IRL, I would come over and hang out with you and let you get it all off your chest. BUt, if you dont mind, it will have to be cyber world..so I will go make us some coffee. Or a soda..whatever you would like.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Adanma said:


> Oh wow mrsmommy! Aren't they a treat? My little guy is so funny! He's really into trains, and model trains, and anything to do with space and the universe.
> 
> AFM: Yesterday dear old AF paid me a visit. So moving onward. My husband was so sweet though. I bought me roses and a bottle of wine to cheer me up. Gotta love him. It did help too.
> 
> Adanma

My littel girl is into meerkats, Super Mario Bros..singing. But she is surely an amazing person!


----------



## ready4onemore

bdwell1904, I am sorry for your hard times. Unfortunately, I don't have anything that will make you feel better. I will pray for you that God will open your womb and give you and your hubby the baby you so desire. Stay positive and prayerfully. God has the final say and it ain't over until God says its over. Don't listen to what people say because God always do different then what we think.


----------



## bdwell1904

TY so much ladies just being able to finally talk about my journey made a whole world of difference. I am so glad I found ya'll. I'm not really bothered about it so much anymore, just wanted to let it out. I also want to say that I didn't have any intention of scaring anyone, sry if I did


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Bdwell ur a strong woman. God bless you huni. hugsxxx


----------



## cheekybint

bdwell1904 :hugs:


----------



## bdwell1904

Ok Ladies I hope ya'll have a wonderful week. I go home tomorrow :happydance:Gonna go enjoy my pool and being spoiled by DH. Be back next Tues. Will try to check back tonite or am before I leave to see how everyone is. God bless everyone.


----------



## Adanma

bdwell: I've heard the "you're crazy" stuff from my family as well. I have had people ask if I'm scared to have another child on the autism spectrum. That's the one that truly upsets me. Like I should be depressed that I have my wonderful son! I would have 10 more just like him if I could! Anyway bdwell, I'm sorry for your pain. I don't think anyone can know that feeling unless they have had to question whether a baby would ever come. That along with the miscarriages has to be really tough. I have had one, and I have only been ttc after my tubal for one cycle and I know what kind of a depression that can cause. I can only imagine what it must feel like for you. I'm glad you seem to be in a better place about it all now. It really does help to have a support network of other people in your same position. It makes it feel less like God has singled you out. Anyway I hope you get your baby soon. 

Mrs.mommy: My neurotypical son is obsessed with mario bros! My AS son get's over stimulated and starts hopping around flapping his little hands and gets really stressed about the whole thing! hahaha! Poor guy, but he still begs to play it with his brother.

I'm currently on CD 3 and I'm feeling a bit better now. I drank my wine, cried, prayed, and now I'm doing much better. My sister saw somebody abusing their child at Millenium park on Saturday. The couple had 3 children approx between ages 5-2. They were ALL in diapers. The mother looked "slow" (my sister's words) and the kids all did too. The dad was pulling the oldest child up like off the ground by his ear and screaming into his ear because the kid went over to watch the kids playing in the water which is the whole point of the water feature. Kids are supposed to play in it. Why would you bring your kids there if they couldn't play in it? And why would they not have clothes on? Anyway, the whole thing was heartbreaking and I cried when she told me. There should be a way to make sure that kids don't have to live like that. A**holes like that can have kids, but it's so hard for others who would be amazing parents. I don't understand it and that was the bulk of my praying. I wanted to know what I can do to help children like that and I just wanted some clarity about the situation. I don't have my answer yet.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy Monday ladies,

Admana, hope you get your answer soon and I will be praying with you.

Navy, needafriend, and Anxious come out, come out wherever you are. LOL

I hope all is well with Flutter.


How was everyone's weekend? I played laser tag. I was like a big kid I had so much fun.


----------



## Adanma

okay I'm dumb.. what's laser tag?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> okay I'm dumb.. what's laser tag?
> 
> Adanma

LOL you are not dumb. Laser tag is just like paintball except you have on a vest and the gun shots lasers. If you get shot it will say something like "nice tag". The room is dark and only your vest and gun light up and if you have on some light colored clothes it glows like in a club or something. You hide and shot people and you are on teams. I hope I explained it well.


----------



## Anxious5

I am just gonna wait it out because we didnt really 'try' this mnth and I dnt want to get my hopes up, but I am due for Af on Saturday fxd she doesnt show!!!!


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Happy Monday ladies,
> 
> Admana, hope you get your answer soon and I will be praying with you.
> 
> Navy, needafriend, and Anxious come out, come out wherever you are. LOL
> 
> I hope all is well with Flutter.
> 
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? I played laser tag. I was like a big kid I had so much fun.

Lol.I am in Tx for a mnth and working like crazy


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....sorry about AF showing up, chin up you can ttc in 2 weeks.

Bdwell....Huggs
Reeds....how is the arm? lol
Ready....thanks for all the prayers for my dad, they are working, he is off life support and slowing getting better. He has liver damage, kidney issues and a clapsed left lung still and with physio he is getting stronger and able to use a walker and walk some steps. 
Hope everyone else is doing well, I am busy like heck, we bought a house and are moving between the 26-30 of this month. Guess I should start packing eh. LOL.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole been wondering about you. Glad to hear your dad is doing better. My arm is healed great...I will try to take a pic of it...give me a few


----------



## reedsgirl1138

here it is all healed...little dry today but I love it..


----------



## needafriend

reedsgirl1138 said:


> View attachment 100600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is all healed...little dry today but I love it..


It's looks fantastic....I love the bright colours.I am going to get my maiden name tattooed on my inner wrist as a tribute to my dad. When do u go to the FS?


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....

I was stalking you your FF chart and I see it says u ovulated on cycle day 20. Do u agree with that. Mine was off by two days according to how I felt and my CM. Also it said I was going to get my AF 4 days later than I actually did.....kinda odd eh.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NO I do not agree with that. to be honest I do not believe I Ov at all last cycle. I had a couple O pains on cd 14 I believe it was but no cm to go along with it. THis month I am doing opks as well as the temps and creighton model. HOw are you ding with temps? I can't believe mine are so high already. 

I have hope tattooed on my right wrist and a heart design on the other...I want a 3/4 sleeve with my lillis will be adding to it all soon


----------



## needafriend

I am doing ok with the temping but I think mine are low...lol. I don't agree with the chart and I was faithful taking my temps even while out of the city with my dad's health issues. I may do the opk's as well this cycle. I ran out of my internet ones but the dollar store here has cheapies so I may try them. I am getting bummed out that I just can't get a sticky bean as all of you on here are. I am happy for those who do but inside I am saying....."when is it our turn".LOL.....I know I'm not alone. I am going to do all in my power to do everything this cycle. It helps that I will be here to BD this month, thats always a plus. LOL
I always wanted a sleeve but am not ballzy enough to do it. I fear I would have regret as I got older...lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I pretty much think I will be the most talked about old lady in the nursing home when I get old! I love my tattoos..I have 24.

I am so frustrated with my temps and I am in the same boat...when is it my turn. But I am pulling out all the stops this month and I will have a reason to go see the FS on Sept 1. He is gonna work for his money. LOL I guess I will start temping vaginally next month if they keep being like this


----------



## bdwell1904

Reeds love the tat
needafriend... glad ur dad is showing improvement
Ok so I had a drop in temp this am and some pain on my right side for about 30 minutes, does that mean I ov? If I did then I am out this month cause won't see DH till tomorrow afternoon


----------



## needafriend

Ok....is it more accurate if u do vag temps?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole I am not sure I am so new to all this temp stuff and my temps are up and down and up and then back down. I have read that temping vag is more accurate for core temp and I am s frustrated when I look at my chart and then other peoples I can't seem to find anyone like mine and I temp everymorning at the same time. I just dn't get it. 

Bd have your used opks this month? I guess it depends on if your temp goes back up tomorrown. do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

back of my calf..my son wanted me to have a skull tattoo. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

okay here is a another...this one is on my right shoulder and will be part of my sleeve with my lilly


----------



## famof6

Wow reedsgirl 24 tats.Thats awesome..I only have 2 and DH thinks thats to many.lol.He doesn't have any.I told him if he would get one he would be wanting another.Been saying for the last year I am getting another one just havent decided on what something colorful though..


----------



## needafriend

reedsgirl1138 said:


> View attachment 100623
> 
> 
> back of my calf..my son wanted me to have a skull tattoo. :)

LOVE the bow on the skull. My sons are talking about tattoo's. I have six so I can't say don't get one but I give them the advice to wait til they are older, go to a good shop and make sure they know what they want.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> okay here is a another...this one is on my right shoulder and will be part of my sleeve with my lilly
> 
> View attachment 100629

Sandi did you just get another tat??? Either way i like that on your shoulder:winkwink:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Fam my dh had 12..when we met 3 years ago we both had 9 then he left for Iraq and I kept getting them. LOL I also have his dog tag done and a Property of IED Hunter done on my thigh.. it matches the one on his chest. He has a IED badge on his chest. Sorry girls I went tat pic happy. 

Carole I agree completely I have 2 that I wish I didn't have but I guess out of 24 thats not bad. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy2mom said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> okay here is a another...this one is on my right shoulder and will be part of my sleeve with my lilly
> 
> View attachment 100629
> 
> 
> Sandi did you just get another tat??? Either way i like that on your shoulder:winkwink:Click to expand...

NOpe those are old ones...the ones on my shoulder is about 2 years old and will be the top of my sleeve. Thanks!:)


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Happy Monday ladies,
> 
> Admana, hope you get your answer soon and I will be praying with you.
> 
> Navy, needafriend, and Anxious come out, come out wherever you are. LOL
> 
> I hope all is well with Flutter.
> 
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? I played laser tag. I was like a big kid I had so much fun.


LOL:haha: I am here I have just been super busy with the end of school for my kids and trying to keep them busy when they get home and fitting in therapies for them cuz my two older kids leave this Friday to go to grandma and grandpa's house..Which i get to do the 2 hour drive up there and the 2 hour drive back!! 
I have been falling into bed early almost every night since last Thursday:wacko:
This should be my last busy week.....and then i will be able to be on here more like i was before. I Probably have A LOT of catch up reading to do again....Okay I'm not sure when i will be back on this week but i will be on. Hope everyone has a great week :) :hug:


----------



## bdwell1904

I haven't done opk's cause I really just kinda got thrown into all of this recently. I am just now learning about charting. I have been looking at other ppls charts trying to have it all make sense. I put some info on FF but don't know how to link it.

I only have one tat, but have had alot of piercings, most out now. 
Famof6 Dh is the same way about my nose ring I love it he says it is white trash...but the tat he doesn't mind he has two 
I already know what my other 2 are gonna be if I can just get to it


----------



## bdwell1904

Both of my younger two have tats and simple piercings but I made them wait till they were older and think it out alot...my ex had one he hated so they knew what that was like. DD has a beautiful bird of paradise on her lft side, but she worries it will get out of shape if she ever gets prg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Bd I have my nose, tongue, a industrial and that little flap in my ear done(can't remember what that is called. I have had my tongue and nose for so long I don't even remember them most of the time and when I take my tongue out I feel naked. LOL..I have had other things pierced but they are all out as well. ;) Oh and I have a tat on each side...


----------



## famof6

bdwell you saying that about your DDs tat and being worried about preg made me think of a girl I use to work with she had a lizard or an iguana not sure which on her lower belly and the whole time she was pregnant she would raise her shirt up and tell everyone that now its a dinosaur..It kinda of looked like one too.I wondered what it looked like after she lost the weight but was afraid to ask.lol


----------



## bdwell1904

DD says hers will prob go from a bird of paradise to a teridactyl and she is halarious when she says it making the claws and face:rofl:


----------



## bdwell1904

Have a nice week ladies, I check on ya'll on the 27th


----------



## reedsgirl1138

have a safe trip bd!:)


----------



## Adanma

oo lots of news since yesterday! Love the tat pics! I have wings on my back along with the eye of horus. I also have runic symbols on my left wrist and ankle. I have been planning a large back piece. I want a byzantine angel with the arms out in front "holding" a banner with my babies names on it. Of course this has to wait til I'm done having babies! I think the nursing homes will be full of tatted men and women by the time we're all in there!

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

forgot to add: I had two lovely birds of paradise on my lower belly which most definately landed after My kids! I had a tummy tuck though and they were removed with that. Kinda gross, but kinda neat!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Look at all your liberal ladies.....I love it. So many tattoo`s. Thanks Sandi for posting yours, we should all do that and have a gallary....wouldn`t we be the talk of the forum. LOL....Have a fanstatic day everyone!


----------



## cheekybint

Here's mine :)

On the back of my shoulder, with the flames just popping out over the top of it

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v142/7/36/886120453/n886120453_1473904_3363.jpg

Down my back

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v142/7/36/886120453/n886120453_1473903_3172.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sweet tats Mel!! I will have to take more of mine and post them. ANd the tat pics have begun...are you all sure you want me to post all of mine?? HOw about Ijust post the favs...which I have shown you 3 so that will leave about ten more..but I can double up on pics..boy its nice to talk about something other than ttc!!:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay here are my feet, back, shoulder& one of my side. And now I will behave...lol COme on girls show us your art work.


----------



## needafriend

Now I am depressed! Mine look so bloody boring now....some black roses, japanese symbol for sisters (all my sisters and I have it) A botched japanese symbol for mother on my neck and they went too deep and the ink ran. (looks like shit) Another botched dragon fly on my lower thigh that was done at the same time as the other crappy one and it looks permanently bruised. So my sharing will be mental as my pics do not look near as fantastic as you two ladies. I now see I play it safe on the tattoo side!.....U ladies have made me itchy to go get something more risky done....like a snake slithering up my neck. LOL....so kidding. But very nice unique work ladies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole did the same person do your messed up ones? I love tats...I only have one that is messed up and its a turtle on my thigh. thankfully it can't been seen. I still am not sure why I got when I knew I didn't trust the guy that was ding it just a vibe I got. BUt anyway I am sure your tats are lovely and I would love to see them


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I will try to post my two boring tats later today. I have 2 roses on my leg with my name and my oldest son's name. I have some messed up cherries on my thigh. My oldest son has 5 tats. He got his first two not long after he turned 18. In Texas you have to be 18 or older to get them. His has two crosses on the back of each arm and he has my name on one arm and the word salvation on the other. On his side he has one he designed that I just love. I will see if he will let me post them.


I almost forgot. Since I deceided to use the doctor here I am due to have my TR on October 4th, if all goes well. I am super excited.


----------



## needafriend

CONGRATS Ready.....that's quick. I went with a local Dr here in Edmonton and he was great and we know the operation worked now just to have a healthy pregnancy. I thought about tavelling to the USA for mine but did some research and was happy to go here. I think as long as they actually go in and not laporscopic it's all good. So...since u and Reeds say u have some crappy work I will post some of my pics later today. 
Reeds...It was the same artist that botched both same day. she did my foot a month earlier and did a good job but just went to deep with these two.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready wow it won't be long now!! I can't wait to see your tats and your sons..I will try to get the one on Tj's chest. Its awesome.

Carole post them!! I am sure they are not as bad as you think. :)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hey Ready! Thats coming right up around the corner! You go girl!

Has anyone noticed having horrid pms like symptoms when taking soy? Ive only tried it two different cycles, and each cycle Im a nasty hag. I mean, I dont even like myself today. If I could jump out of my skin I would. 
And, Im pretty much symptom free this month..so that ticks me off too. After last month, I just really really want that bfp now. Im just bummed. Just hope af comes and goes quick so I can move on.

And, I dont have any tats to show, so Im boring.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mrsmommy no symptoms could be a good thing!! FX?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Do you think?

How crazy is it that we spend half the month wishing we would feel puky and crampy! lol..we are strange strange creatures!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hope you all have a great night! We are having a "drive in" theatre at my house tonight! Which means Im putting the kid's TV outside and we'll be watching Spiderman. It also means I dont care if they make a mess with the popcorn :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I had a very busy evening yesterday. But I will upload the pictures of tats tonight. I hopw all is well with everyone.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs. that is a great idea!! I think we will have to try that!:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, I love your new profile pic. It is very nice.


----------



## Adanma

Ready that's really soon! Good luck! Reeds your pic is so cute! Look at you two! awwww

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

Reeds you inspired me to change my pic to me and my hubby!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks girls. Adanma you two are adorable!!! My pic was a few months back at a friends wedding I was in and he had just come home from drill and he was super tired. But I love it when he is in his ACUs...


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I guess I better put a real picture up sometime huh?

Drive in night was a huge hit. So easy too!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We would lovec to see the real you Mrs. LOL


----------



## needafriend

All the new pic's look fantastic, there are a bunch of hot momma's on this thread!!! (that means some cute babies are coming)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole I so agree. How are ya girl? Gettin ready for the move and how isyour dad?


----------



## Adanma

There IS something about a man in uniform! We really are a good lookin bunch here aren't we? hahahaaa! Cute babies hopefully SOON!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma said:


> There IS something about a man in uniform! We really are a good lookin bunch here aren't we? hahahaaa! Cute babies hopefully SOON!
> 
> Adanma

:thumbup:


----------



## famof6

added a quick pic need to take a better one later but atleast now I have a face :haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/KOZENNE/DSC01307.jpg

Okay here are the ugly cherries I let some not so good dude do on my thigh. The look like apples now.


https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/KOZENNE/DSC01309.jpg

This is my roses with my name and my son's name. Yep, I know looks like a tree. LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/KOZENNE/chris_tat_5.jpg

This is son's 5th tat. Yes 5th!! He says: Believe or be left.


https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/KOZENNE/Chris_tat_4.jpg

He picked my up from work and had my name on his arm. I couldn't believe it. But he says he love his mommy.:flower:


----------



## needafriend

Nice to see u too famof6. 
Reeds....I am getting into packing mode, got all my boxes from Uhaul and tomorrow is the big day to start as we get possession on Monday. This is home has been a long time in the waiting. I have been a home owner since I was single and 21 and after the ex and I split I have been a renter and it sucks. Home prices are very high here in Edmonton Alberta due to the strong econo. Plus my lawyer said to wait til all the custody issue were dealt with. Sooo...this is a very big deal for my family and my job. I work from home and have two men with developmental disabilities who reside with us, this home is huge and will be able to accommodate the addition we are building in the spring to let my two guys have their own suite yet have the supports they need a door away. So we are pretty pumped. 
As for my father, he is still in isolation and walked some steps with a regular walker today. They may be transfering him to the hospital where they live...(Creston BC....5 mins from the US border to Idaho) He will require a few more weeks in hospital to gain back his stength. Life support saved him but was major hard on his body after 2 weeks of being on it. All is fantastic in the world of Carole....Just need a little mocha sticky bean and life would be perfect!!!
Hope everyone is as happy and blessed as I have been lately...God is good!!


----------



## needafriend

ready4onemore said:


> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/KOZENNE/chris_tat_5.jpg
> 
> This is son's 5th tat. Yes 5th!! He says: Believe or be left.
> 
> 
> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w229/KOZENNE/Chris_tat_4.jpg
> 
> He picked my up from work and had my name on his arm. I couldn't believe it. But he says he love his mommy.:flower:


What an honor to have your son love ya so much to tattoo your name on his person!!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I posted my pic...its a goofy picture. I take the most horrid pictures. Absolutely horrid.


----------



## needafriend

Hello Mrs Mommy.....U pic looks great, you have a classy burlesque look to you.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Awe..thanks! I love vintage..and red lipstick. The world just wouldn't be the same without it!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I think Im the night owl here! LoL!

So, I had to show you all what I do to burn time on my two week wait...made a blankie and two matching diapers for Hosanna..(my first blanket)
 



Attached Files:







20100722002707.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Anxious5

Mrs.Mommy said:


> I think Im the night owl here! LoL!
> 
> So, I had to show you all what I do to burn time on my two week wait...made a blankie and two matching diapers for Hosanna..(my first blanket)

Thats a really cute blanket....Off to work ladies, Have a good Day:thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

The blankie is cute! And I love your pictures guys! It makes it more personal to see who we're talking to.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mrs.Mommy, have you ever thought about selling some blankets. That one is really nice.
Your picture is beautiful. You are such a classice beauty. I love it.

Carole, I am glad to see you. I was thinking of you this morning. Glad to know all is well. Let your dad know he has prayer partners in the US.
Congrats on the house too.

Fam, nice picture.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...those are some cute boys. I have boys as well. 
Thanks for the prayers again Karen...I do believe they are working.


----------



## needafriend

https://C:\Users\Carole\Desktop\DSC02929.JPGSo...how do I upload pics on here? I click on the link on this message box and it wants a URL address?


----------



## Adanma

If you have photos on flickr or something like that you can use that url


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mrs.MOmmy you are beautiful!! The ladies are right classic beauty right there. :) And your blankie is adorable. 

Adanma your boys are too cute!!

Carole I use the "go advance" and use the paper clip thingy to upload pics that I have off my computer.

Girls I am so so confused. I had a temp rise this morning but I had a crappy night sleep and ended up temping at 3:38 instead of my usual 4am after about 3 hours of sleep(maybe) but my opks are just getting dark and I have O feelings today...lower back pain and achely overies. I will show you a pic of my opks but my wee has been really diluted and I almost think it would be positive if I hadn't drank so much and I do have ewcm today.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds...those look good from what I can see. Mine are usually never darker than that? LOL...start BD-ing


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We have been. LOL Off to nap so I can stay up and attck Tj when he gets home tonight.


----------



## needafriend

Let`s try this pic thing again.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02929.JPG
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, I see two lines. I don't know much about OPK but I see two lines.

Adanma, I don't know why I didn't see the picture of your handsome little men. They are too cute. The older one is your twin. 

Carole, your boys are handsome as well I love the smaller one's hair. That is too cool.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole your boys are so handsome!!:)


Well so much for a nap...have some serious O pains..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready your sons tats are amazing!!


----------



## Adanma

needa: My big boy has a mohawk now too. I think it's so cute on them!

reeds: especially the last one looks positive

ready: I may not have had it up yet. Ian is my twin for sure and Preston looks like his daddy. I love it. :thumbup:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4812853276_9f75c9fd83.jpg


----------



## josey123

Hiya ladies lovely pics and tats ......going to change my profile pic so can put a name to a face...

WEll im off for a early scan today to check jellybean is in right place fx it is....

Hope your all keeping well and don't give up hope x

https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker120/777777/330000/My%20pregnancy/03/23/2011.png[url=https://www.pregnology.com


----------



## cheekybint

Hope everything goes well Josey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck today Josey


----------



## Adanma

Thinking of you Josey


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am doing a happy dance!! My temp dipped today...so if I have it figured correctly today is O day and tomorrow should stat he rising trend. FX now just have to convince Tj to bd 2 more night. haha


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Reeds, I know this is your month. This time next month you will be posting your bfp. I just know it. Keep the faith.:hugs:


Josey, I was just thinking of you yesterday. I hope all goes well and that you are okay.:cloud9:

Does anyone have any big plans this weekend?

Talked my DH half to death last night about the surgery. I am so excited I don't know what to do. LOL:happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Good Luck Josey!!!
Reeds.....I'm sure it wont take too much convincing. LOL
TMI???....We were always bd-ing with myself on bottom due to gravity but I read somewhere that bd-ing "woman on all fours" (how to say it so no one takes offence) really helps get the little guys back there and it's so true. Plus it's was nice for us to mix it up abit. Personally we have always had a fantastic sex life but honestly ......since trying for a baby and sometimes bd-ing 7 days in a row isn't as spicy. LOL...Now what a way to start your day hearing about my sex life!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Good Luck Josey!!!
> Reeds.....I'm sure it wont take too much convincing. LOL
> TMI???....We were always bd-ing with myself on bottom due to gravity but I read somewhere that bd-ing "woman on all fours" (how to say it so no one takes offence) really helps get the little guys back there and it's so true. Plus it's was nice for us to mix it up abit. Personally we have always had a fantastic sex life but honestly ......since trying for a baby and sometimes bd-ing 7 days in a row isn't as spicy. LOL...Now what a way to start your day hearing about my sex life!!!!

LOL I read that somewhere too and if you want a girl the female should be on top. But not sure. I will look for the link and if I find it I will post it here.


----------



## Navy2mom

*I am SO happy to see everyone is doing well We are putting names with faces and pictures of the our kiddos up. I also see we have some very talented blanket makers,house buying and i saw some tats(very nice). 
Josey~ Congrats again and hope your appt goes well for you 
Sandi~ FX'd for you sweetie...your OPK looked good to me,get to BD'ing *

*Well, I will be driving my older two kiddos to grandma and grandpa's house this afternoon, so it will just be my youngest and I for about a week and half. MY Hunny will be home very soon and the craziness of this month is over for me!!!! I can now relax and keep up with you ladies more....YAY  The  is due next week for me and I can't be more happier to see her coming and going as soon as possible!! LOL, okay I will be back on this afternoon when i get back from driving my kids to grandparents house. Have a good day all *


----------



## needafriend

Glad things are slowing down for u navy.

Well....the moment some of u have been waiting for. My boring tats!!



Under left breast just off the centre.

Symbol meaning sister, all my sisters and I have it


First one was the little black rose 17 years ago, then added the larger one about 15 years ago


This is one of the botched ones....u can see a slight bruise around it, well she went too deep and that is the ink bleed.


----------



## needafriend

Just had to add these great pics of my little man and his older brothers grade 6 graduation. He is such a monkey. The other is at his pre-school grad. I love his hair, we even colour it some times. I get alot of looks like `bad mom`for having it cut like that but I think it suits him and is ears.LOL...


----------



## Navy2mom

Mrs.Mommy said:


> I think Im the night owl here! LoL!
> 
> So, I had to show you all what I do to burn time on my two week wait...made a blankie and two matching diapers for Hosanna..(my first blanket)




needafriend said:


> Glad things are slowing down for u navy.
> 
> Well....the moment some of u have been waiting for. My boring tats!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 101864
> 
> Under left breast just off the centre.
> View attachment 101866
> 
> Symbol meaning sister, all my sisters and I have it
> 
> View attachment 101868
> 
> First one was the little black rose 17 years ago, then added the larger one about 15 years ago
> 
> View attachment 101869
> 
> This is one of the botched ones....u can see a slight bruise around it, well she went too deep and that is the ink bleed.

I like your tats ,there not boring at all...I especially like the symbol tat that you and you sisters all have,what a great idea :winkwink: Did the black rose hurt ?? I want to get a tat going around my ankle and down onto the top of my foot.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole your butterfly is still pretty it is odd for it to permantly have the bruised look. I love your sisters idea. that is awesome!! 


Girls look at my chart I am doing a happy dance for a dip!! We did bd last night "doggy" style as I was hoping that it would keep his "swimmers" in better. LOL.. I am so hoping it worked....so ladies if my temp goes up tomorrow and I did O today do you think bd last night will have caught the egg. We plan to bd tonight but since my first for sure positive opk was at 10pm last night it will be 24 hours when he gets home tonight for us to bd again...geez I so want this this month!! LOL


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....your chart looks good. I am glad u called it Doggie too....didn't want to offend anyone but slang does not bother me. I am praying for u girl hoping this is your cycle!!!

Navy....I never noticed a difference in pain. It all kinda feels the same to me, I think I have a pretty good pain tolerance though. lol
As for the tattoo...I am just going to get some more colour added and have some shadows put in to mask the bruise look. I went to a lazer clinic and they wanted to charge me a grand to have it removed..WHATEVER!


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, glad to know things are slowing down for you. 

Needafriend, I love your tats. I want a butterfly on my foot but I am to chicken. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AARGGHH I keep missing everyone!! LOL I want t chat. I am excited but worried at the same time...we did bd last night and my opk is negative today so did I O today? UGH and now I shall worry about my progestone levels staying up to help me get preggo!! PLEASE pray with and for me ladies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is my Hayley and our new puppy...we haven't even named him yet. LOL Well I am off to the grog store.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I thought my opks were going lighter but my one tonight is darker!! HELP What do I do...my dh is exhausted and to be honest I don't know how much more I can bd...

here is the pic


----------



## needafriend

reedsgirl1138 said:


> View attachment 101975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Hayley and our new puppy...we haven't even named him yet. LOL Well I am off to the grog store.


Your daughter is very beautiful


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Carole!! But what you think about those stupid opks????


----------



## needafriend

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Carole!! But what you think about those stupid opks????

I think ur OPK's look great, ur going to be a busy girl tonite. Poor TJ, he is going to need some kisses! LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Carole!! But what you think about those stupid opks????
> 
> I think ur OPK's look great, ur going to be a busy girl tonite. Poor TJ, he is going to need some kisses! LOLClick to expand...

Good thing I am the girl for the job!! LOL BUt tomorrow night I may need some kisses myself!!!:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Where are my ladies?? I am lonely. LOL Well it official all opks today are negative. I am sure that today is 1dpo...and the 2ww begins. I am sure by next saturday I will be using the ic that came with my opks. LOL Please someone stop me!!!:)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

So Reeds, did you squeeze some egg hunting in? Hopefully this is your month to catch a sticky egg!
I took a test today...bigFat nothing..but I wasnt really thinking it was my month anywho. I got my positive opk on the 13th, so as of this morning Im 12dpo ( regardless of that ticker down there). Its okay..Im stressing about finding a house and a million other things. But this thread is due for another BFP! Sending you prayers!:flower:


----------



## jonnanne3

Sorry I have been mia for a while. We have had a lot go on in our family. I have popped in here and there. But mostly just so I can get away from my reality for a minute. We did the iui last Tuesday. So that was a bit exciting. The doctor said I ovulated out of both sides, but possibly 2 out of the right side as well! How exciting/scary is that? 
Then on Wed. our 17 year old son comes and tells us that he and his 19 year old girlfriend are pregnant!!!!!! I don't think I have cried so hard in my entire life! My heart fell out of my chest and broke into a million pieces! My son has 2 more years of school left! He doesn't even have his freaking drivers license yet! Neither one of them have worked a day in their life and now they are going to have a baby?! Don't get me wrong, we will do all we can to help them and help with the baby, but this was a huge blow! Now my son, my baby, is probably have to drop out of school to get full time work to take care of his child! I had a child at 17, I know how difficult it is and it breaks my heart to see him have to do it now. I will get better over time, but right now it just hurts. I am very excited about another grandbaby, just not this way. I will love that baby unconditionally just like my first one, but I have to get over the shock and disappointment first.
So that explains why I have been mia for a while. I hope everyone is doing great out there! Take care and please keep my family in your thoughts and prayers! :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Wow Jonnanne....that's tough news. As parents we all want the best for our children and don't want to see them struggle. We all know how hard it is to raise children. I started at 24 and having children, keeping a marriage/relationship together and running a home is hard as we all know. Those pour kids have no clue yet and it will smack them in the face. I will pray to give them the courage, strength and discipline to raise this blessing of a baby in a healthy home. 

Mrs Mommy...12 DPO is alittle early still. Any symptoms?

Everyone must be on vaca here...very quiet.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jonnanne I am so sorry about the news...question would they be willing to let you and your dh raise the baby? Just a thought but that would make you a busy busy woman since you are gonna get your BFP with twins this month!!:)

Asfm ladies still no O my temp dipped again this morning...my last positive opk was on friday so with a little help from Carole(needafriend) we have decided that I must be gonna O today and we must bd agian tonight and I am praying hard that I really do O.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies just stoppin in to say hello, sorry joanne tht you are having a tough time God only give us what we can handle and what doesnt break us makes us stronger!!!! Af came on the 24th and today is almost gone I was really sick this am with vommiting and diarrhea now I have a headache


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Wow Joanne..Im sorry your having it rough right now. I can imagine how you feel trying so hard to have a baby, and then your baby gets pregnant way before he is ready. In the end it will work out, and you will be blessed by it all.
Im so excited that you're gonna have twins! ( if we keep saying it, maybe that will make it happen!) How cool would that be?!

Sandy, I think you should have twins too!

Anxious, I hope you feel better soon.:flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol. I have to O first Mrs.MOmmy. 

Has anyone noticed that the lilypie tickers are saying funny things..like a home test may work at 3 days until O??


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Lol. I have to O first Mrs.MOmmy.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the lilypie tickers are saying funny things..like a home test may work at 3 days until O??

I have not noticed.I can't even get a ticker on here.:nope:

I guess I am in the 2ww now even though not sure when I O should have been friday.I will be testing on the 8th when af is due,but I would like to poas before then just for the heck of it.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jonnanne, sorry to hear about your son becoming a father so soon. I got pregnant at 17 so I know the hardship of it all. But I am excited about you having twins.

I am very sleepy going to bed finally.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I am sure there will be no BFP for me this month if my O day is today, Tj and I haven't bd the past 2 nights...he wasn't in the mood no matter what. And to be honest I was too tired and aggrevated to try to convince him. So as gungho as I was in the start of this month he sure can find a way to make me feel like crap at the right time. So instead of being in bed sleeping since I have to be up in a few hours I am up and crying on bnb...nice happy anniversy to me. :(


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh sweetie, Im sorry. I think they have pms too. My husband always has his own time of the month too. What a turd he can be sometimes! But be crying..you'll get your pretty face all puffy for tomorrow..go snuggie your new puppy!


I noticed those tickers...I thought I was just losing my marbels or something. 6 days till ovulation..a home test may work now? Kinda weird huh?


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well ladies I am sure there will be no BFP for me this month if my O day is today, Tj and I haven't bd the past 2 nights...he wasn't in the mood no matter what. And to be honest I was too tired and aggrevated to try to convince him. So as gungho as I was in the start of this month he sure can find a way to make me feel like crap at the right time. So instead of being in bed sleeping since I have to be up in a few hours I am up and crying on bnb...nice happy anniversy to me. :(

:hugs: I am sorry sweetie. That's okay you will get him next month.


----------



## Adanma

jonanne: sorry you're going through that. emotions must be going crazy. Thinking of you and fam.

reeds: men stink sometimes. My husband and I went through a little rough patch last week. maybe it's something with the moon... remember though that sperm can live awhile in there so you're not out yet!

AFM: We had a busy weekend. My hubby's work took employees and family out to St. Louis Zoo on Saturday. Loooong hot day. Yesterday was catching up on groceries and house stuff. Fed my dad since my mom is in Guatemala doing charity dental stuff for a week or so. CD 10 for me so we've started actively trying now. I hope this is my month!! So far this cycle has seemed more normal so I hope that is a good sign. Last cycle was my first since the reversal so maybe that was messed up a bit. I'm just going to keep up with my healthy choices and prayer and just hope for the best.

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx Mrs. mommy I am feeling a little better today but not much , gonna try to go work and see how things go

Reeds..My changed to an ovulation ticker and I was so confused , so I just changed it back


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies sorry for the late reply back thanks for all your well wishes...well went for my scan had internal and external scan and they could not see anything in the uterus.....

The lady who was scanning me said it may be too early to see anything and have another appointment to be scanned on the 2nd of august can't wait!!!!!

Was disaapointed as was hoping to see the sac in right place....they said if i suffer from any bleeding or severe cramps then have to go back....i feel not too bad at mo no morning sickness i guess the worst sympton is my bbs oh my god i permanantely have to wear my bra 24/7 god they so sore.....

Reedsgirl i would not worry too much about Bd i me and hubby only BD twice last month once and beginning of week and once at the end ....and think i ovulated on the tues...

Just wondering if anyone can help with my due date...keep getting different dates .....my LMP was 18th june....when i worked it out it said 25th March 2011 but midwife said 23rd march???

Hope your all well and never give up hope x x



https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker120/777777/330000/My%20pregnancy/03/23/2011.png[url=https://www.pregnology.com


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

josey123 said:


> Hiya Ladies sorry for the late reply back thanks for all your well wishes...well went for my scan had internal and external scan and they could not see anything in the uterus.....
> 
> The lady who was scanning me said it may be too early to see anything and have another appointment to be scanned on the 2nd of august can't wait!!!!!
> 
> Was disaapointed as was hoping to see the sac in right place....they said if i suffer from any bleeding or severe cramps then have to go back....i feel not too bad at mo no morning sickness i guess the worst sympton is my bbs oh my god i permanantely have to wear my bra 24/7 god they so sore.....
> 
> Reedsgirl i would not worry too much about Bd i me and hubby only BD twice last month once and beginning of week and once at the end ....and think i ovulated on the tues...
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can help with my due date...keep getting different dates .....my LMP was 18th june....when i worked it out it said 25th March 2011 but midwife said 23rd march???
> 
> Hope your all well and never give up hope x x
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker120/777777/330000/My%20pregnancy/03/23/2011.png
> 
> Hi Josey! Dont worry too much about those dates, when they are able to get an accurate measurement of the baby, those will be the reliable dates. The early scans give the most accurate info.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hey thats kinda weird, it looks like it even copied your ticker..does it usually so that?

Anywho, Im out. CD1 today. 2 days earlier than I thought I would. But had last months chemical not happened, I would be right on schedule. So, I guess my cycle worked itself out.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing today?

Josey, I agree with MrsMommy. After they do the scan those are more reliable.

Can anyone tell me why I keep looking at the calander as if it is going to make my date come faster. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies!! I hope all is well. Josey I hope you get a pretty baby pic soon.:)

Ready it causse your so ready to have it done. LOL

Asfm temp dip today so I am sure now that it will stay up for a bit since I am 12 days from AF...and sure she will be here as we haven't bd in a few nights. Oh well guess on to the FS. I guess


----------



## Adanma

ready: as soon as I got my date it was all I could do to stop checking off the days! It's so close too! I bet you're really getting excited now.

josey: keep us updated! Fx for a good picture next time

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Okay ladies back to work tonite after 3 weeks off following my TR.I hate 3rd shift I am hoping I don't fall asleep.lol..I have been in the bed by 1am since I have been off..Maybe being back at work and then sleeping til 2 during the day will make this 2ww go by faster.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck back at work Heather. :) Yes I hope you stay busy and this 2ww flies by and ends with a BFP!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone doing today?
> 
> Josey, I agree with MrsMommy. After they do the scan those are more reliable.
> 
> Can anyone tell me why I keep looking at the calander as if it is going to make my date come faster. LOL

Just wait till you officially start paos. I stare at those things FOREVER hoping that if I look hard enough a line will magically appear! lol!


----------



## Adanma

lol @ mrs.mommy. I feel you on that one. I started my opk's yesterday so it's started. hahahaa.

in non baby related news: my son tipped his chair back yesterday (we have a counter height table and chairs) and fell backwards. He managed to totally shatter the back of teh chair. He said he was fine, but he has a reduced pain response because of his SPD so I tried to keep an eye out for bruising. No bruises as of this morning, but now he's complaining of a very sore neck. ACK! So waiting to hear back from nurse to see whether we need to take him in or not. I'm telling you, it was one thing after another yesterday. we got two wrong bills, the toilet broke, couldnt weight my cat at the vet because their scale was broken, pharmacy forgot to flavor Ian's iron so had to redo that, Ian broke himself and the chair, I couldn't find Ian's vision, dental, and physical info for kindergarten registration so i spent an hour looking for that in the office only to find it in my bedroom...odd, My copier stopped working in the middle of copying Ian's diagnostic report for kindergarten registration... it was a hot mess. Glad it's a new day...

Adanma


----------



## cheekybint

Oh no Adanma, what a day!!

Hope it's a better one today :)


----------



## ready4onemore

LOL at Mrs.Mommy. I know right. I am looking forward to posting pics for you ladies to help me. 

Adannma, I am sorry you had a rough day.:hugs: Today will be better.

Okay ladies, I have a questions. Yesterday as I was sitting and staring at the calendar for the milion and one time. I discovered the date that I set is a not so happy day. That is the very date tha my mother died 25 years ago. One friend said I am over re-acting and will be fine. That it could just mean new life for me. My husband said just look at as you mother went home to glory to be with the Lord. My little sister said she would change the date it is to scary for her (she was only about 4 when our mom died). So her and I have a very special bond. What do you guys think? Should I change it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready I always feel that date was set for a reason when I realize its the same as something else that affected my life. I would look at it as this way your MOm will be watching over you and she has probably handpicked a special little bean for you. Good luck huni.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Ready...I would keep the date. Really for a christian death is a homecoming party and signifies new life. For those of us left here, it is painful, but for them...it is a glorious day. I agree with your husband. And, from your side of things, it can take a sad day and make it happy again. Either way it marks the passing of the old life into the new. But I can understand how you are feeling.
Adanma, sounds like one of those days where you wanted to hide from yourself! I have learned on those days to never ever say " what else" because , inevitably, what else happens. I do pray though that your little man isnt seriously hurt. That must be scary since he has such a high pain tolerance.


----------



## bdwell1904

Hi ladies I'm back to work. WOW so much has happened in a week. Love all the pics of everyone, your kids and tats and all
I have said a prayer for everyone
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/BonnieJoshlinBullockTidwell
to see pics of DH and my kids


----------



## ready4onemore

Guess who just posted their 100th post. ME!! :haha:

Thanks ladies. I am seriously thinking of just keeping the date. Because for whatever reason that is the date that stuck in my head. I did have a dream this weekend that when the put me under I didn't want to come out or somehthing strange like that. But I am going to pray and ask God to keep me safe.


----------



## bdwell1904

100th post wow, I can just imagine how you'll be after Oct lol I will pray a specific prayer for everything to go just wonderful. Amen


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma how is your little man?

Ready you got lots of prayers coming your way. :)

Bdwell how are you?


----------



## bdwell1904

Doing good girl how are you?


----------



## ready4onemore

Good evening ladies, 

Where is everyone tonight? You ladies are so quiet. I am just up watching "I didn't know I was pregnant".

Adanma, how is the little man? Is he doing okay?

Bdwell, how is work?


----------



## bdwell1904

Hey ready- work is good, just the longer I do it the more I hate being away from home for a week at a time lol. Other than stalking the calendar how r u this week?


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Bleh. Im here, just enjoying the week with AF. LOL, just kidding. I feel like a Peterbuilt Truck ran me over. But other than that, okay I guess.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FF finally said I did O on cd 14!!! wooohooo come on BFP


----------



## cheekybint

Wooo, fingers crossed for you Sandi!

We've decided to get some help, I'm currently awaiting a call back from our local fertility clinic about IVF :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mel what made u decide that? isnt that part of ur tr too?


----------



## bdwell1904

Wooo, fingers crossed for you Sandi!
Ditto that for me as well.


----------



## cheekybint

My FS discussed it with us when I was put on Clomid. The option we want to do is through eggsharing, and you are only allowed to do this if you are under 35, I'm 35 in January! Because we have to donate 50% of the eggs collected my FS suggested we go with the IVF whilst i'm still on Clomid so there's plenty of good eggs to work with

Eggsharing is half the price of the usual IVF which is why we're wanting to go down that route. Obviously if it's cheaper we can afford more shots at it, but from next cycle onwards we will be limited to 5 cycles!

Jim brought it up last night, so I'm now sat waiting for a callback

I WANT MY BFP NOW!!!!


----------



## bdwell1904

Mel- sounds promising good luck hun


----------



## Adanma

ready: I think you should keep the date. I think it's a good thing. You'll have someone watching over you and that day will become even more of a special day.

cheeky: Good luck on your treatments! I think I would be nervous about the whole process. Keep us updated with how everything is going.

reeds: YAY! Fx for a bfp this time. You're testing the 7th right?

AFM: Ian is okay. Probably mild whiplash. I freak out whenever he says something hurts because the kid can stub his toe, or get his hand stepped on and just giggle so when he says ouch he means it! Yesterday I was busy helping my sister get her apartment ready for her baby. SHe is having a c section on August 25th which is my anniversary! It will be an extra special day. I don't know that she is going to go that long though. She had an ultrasound about 7 weeks ago and the baby was measuring 3lb 9oz already! Her first baby was only 6 lb 14oz so... Plus she's been having some painful contractions for the last 2 days, just nothing regular or unbearable. We'll see I guess. I had a positive opk last night so we did the deed. I feel good about this cycle. I hope thsi is it for me. I have some mild crampy feelings on both sides again. Negative opk this morning. This is CD 12 and I O'd CD 12 last cycle so I think I'm on the verge of that now. I had a small temp dip this am from 97.4 to 97.2. We'll see what it does tomorrow. I've been up and down from 97.6 to 97.3 so far so...

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> FF finally said I did O on cd 14!!! wooohooo come on BFP

:happydance: We are going to have a BFP next month!! Yeah,for Reeds!!! :dance:


Cheeky, I will be praying for you with your IVF treatments. It will stick on the first cycle.


Bdwell, FX for your BFP this month too. Wow that will be 2 BFP. :happydance:

Adanma, My annverisary is August 26th how cool is that. My niece's birthday is the 25th. I hope all goes well with the birth of her bundle of joy.


----------



## Adanma

ready: awesome! we had our reception the 26th. I was selfishly hoping she would be late since my bday is Sept 2nd hahahaa!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> ready: awesome! we had our reception the 26th. I was selfishly hoping she would be late since my bday is Sept 2nd hahahaa!
> 
> Adanma

My birthday is Sept 9th. We have so much in common. I have two boys also. LOL We are sisters.


----------



## Adanma

oh my gosh! that's so funny ready!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay ladies,

Where is Navy, josey and needafriend? I hope Flutter checks in soon and all is well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Needafriend is moving..and gearing up to O. 

Navy I believe is on a little break til dh gets back from deployment. 

Anxious I believe is still in Texas. 

Flutter is relocated I believe to Indiana(?) her dh is gettin ready to deply to afghan or iraq I believe. 

Nt sure about Josey. BUt hope her bean is well. 

I sure do miss all the girls though. We have a nice thread. I love you all.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I sure do miss all the girls though. We have a nice thread. I love you all.

:hugs:

We love you too. 

Okay where is everyone? I am off tomorrow and Friday and I could not be happier. Yeah me.


----------



## bdwell1904

This is the sweetest thread. I think I am out for this month. I have been having pain in my bbs. started a couple days ago with the nps and now on the sides. Pms symptoms. On a brighter note I hope you enjoy your days off. Hugs and prayers for all. Tired going to bed nite


----------



## needafriend

I am alive, barely but here. Moving is tough!!

Had a nice bright opk today and bding is going nitely soooo....cross the finger. My dad had a rough day, got the drainage tube out of his chest, had a fever all day and for some odd reason since he has been off life support he is hardly eating. Still taking some steps on his own but hard to get stronger when ur not eating properly. Stubborn man....love him a ton!!
Hope everyone is healthy and happy!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies :)

Hope you are all well!

Life is up and down for us at the moment, but I'm hanging in there! Away this weekend so will catch up with you all on Monday hopefully!

O should be end of next week, this 2ww before O drags!!


----------



## Adanma

ready: I'm off everyday so I'm here. hahaaa! 

bdwell: You're not out til you're out 

needa: I hate moving. Sounds like you have a lot going on right now. Sorry to hear your dad had a rough day. I'm praying he continues his improvement and that this ordeal will be over soon.

cheeky: It's crazy huh? 2ww til O then 2ww til test. I feel like I'm always waiting! 

Adanma


----------



## bdwell1904

Ditto-Adanma


> needa: I hate moving. Sounds like you have a lot going on right now. Sorry to hear your dad had a rough day. I'm praying he continues his improvement and that this ordeal will be over soon.
> cheeky: It's crazy huh? 2ww til O then 2ww til test. I feel like I'm always waiting!
> 
> 
> Adanma-Isn't it so nice to be home with your boys? I know I loved it when mine were small.
> AFM-TMI TMI I have had a little AF type cramps 1x this am, and TMI for the first time since April cycle a few very small clots (sry) in cm.
> Since I have had only very minor (pantyliner) discharge since April or nothing at all, it will be nice to get back to a cycle that makes since. Hard to track things when things aren't normal lolClick to expand...


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies yes I am stil in Tx and working my but off to get ready for back to school


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies,

Im here and sticky bean too been so busy working at the moment and tiredness has so kicked in.....so when not at wrk am falling alseep only few days till scan (Mon) can't wait....

Cheeky, stay with us hun im hoping everyone of you join us with ur bfp's soon....on another note a lady had a tr 2 years ago and she now pregnant i know 2 yrs a long time but it does and will happen x am thinking of everyone of you all x

Right going to change the profile pic keep saying it....lol

Jo x



https://www.pregnology.com/preggoticker120/777777/330000/My%20pregnancy/03/23/2011.pnghttps://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev081pr___.png


----------



## Navy2mom

How are all you lovely ladies doing?? I hope well. Well the :witch: arrived today..YAY!! I have a week and my hubby will be home.....we are very excited to have him back home with us soon.
I will pop back in again soon. Hope everyone has a nice Thursday :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Nice to hear from all our mia ladies!! so glad ur all doing well:)


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Nice to hear from all our mia ladies!! so glad ur all doing well:)

Thanx.its benn hard here in Tx so ready to go back home


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have been up since early this morning and now I am waiting for the sun to go down a little so I can go get a good walk in. 

How is everyone doing today? Glad to see all my ladies checked in today. I miss you all when I don't hear from you all.


----------



## frogger3240

hi Ladies,

I had a tubal ligation done during my c-section with my 4th child because I thought I wouldn't be wanting anymore children at all well back in august of 2005 I know God has changed my heart me and my husband have been married almost 19 years as of this coming up December 21, I have 4 children Jacob~14, Darrien~13, Patrick~7, and Emma~6


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Frogger!! Now we have another place to chat. :) So happy to see you here. Do you have a journal I can stalk as well?


----------



## famof6

Hello Frogger,Welcome !!!!!

Reeds,How is your 2ww going??

I don't know if I can hold out to the 7th to test.If I test early what is the best test to get?And how early can I test?Also I am afraid we stopped bd to early.Anyway trying to keep myself busy planning our vacation for late August.Next O will be while we are on vacation so if I miss out this time thats something to look forward too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Heather was the 2ww was sailing by cause FF didn't give me a O date til I was 5dpo!! LOL My temps are crazy. BUt still hoping for a BFP. How is work? I think most people would say the FRER early test but I am not sure. I have gotten BFP on them but only after AF was due.


----------



## famof6

Yeah I guess I should wait and see if AF shows but I don't wanna.I want to know now..lol..


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I vote dollar tree tests. It picked up very low levels of hcg for me. And, they are so cheap you can pee to your hearts content!


----------



## Adanma

frogger: welcome!

fam: no shame in testing early. hahahaa! I tested at 6DPO last month!

AFM: yes I LOVE being home with my boys! I wish I had done this from the time they were born, but I have only recently been in a place financially to do it. It's amazing how everything was timed. Ian got his diagnosis a few months after I lost my job. I have had so much more time to work with him and attend appointments etc. It really is great. My one complaint today though is that I have a raging UTI and I broke out in hives an hour after taking the medicine. ugh. Anyway, kids are sleeping at titi's and I've got to go give my hubby some attention before he gets pouty.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy Friday ladies. 

Where is everyone today? I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Temp dip today. :( I am hoping for a rise tomorrow and today maybe was a implantation dip. FX and well I have a few cheap IC so I am gonna test for fun in the morning. :)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hiya girls! Nothing too great here this weekend. Its just hot hot hot here in the desert. So, I mostly hibernate until evening and then the kiddos head outside to play.
Homemade pizza tonight, we do that every Friday. Other than that..nada. My husband starts work on Pirates of the Carribean 4 on monday..hoping for some good pictures this time! He has worked on the others and we usually always get some good photos.
That was it. Thats my exciting week.


----------



## famof6

Mrs.Mommy homemade pizza sounds great!!


Well I am off work tonight and then back tomorrow got to get some :sleep: so I can get up later and clean clean clean.I have got to go thru the kiddos clothes so I can restock school clothes,but we don't start back here until the first week of Sept. so got a little time left.

It's taking everything I got to not go poas,does it get any easier with the wait the more you ttc ?

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am the same way Heather. I want to poas as well!! Hope I can hold off til the morning....temp went up today:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good afternoon ladies,

How is everyone doing? I just finished some homework that took me 2 days to do so I am taking a well deserved break. LOL

Mrs.Mommy, homemade pizza does sound great.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am the same way Heather. I want to poas as well!! Hope I can hold off til the morning....temp went up today:)

ooh Reeds...this could be a good month. Talk of twins around here and everything! Its gotta be a good sign!


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies,

thanks so much for welcoming me to the group....:hugs:

so what all are you all doing this weekend?...I went shopping this morning I even went to the goodwill store I haven't been to one of them in about 10 years I just never thought about going well me and my husband went and we found for our 2 youngest children alot of nice name brand clothes that are almost new I think we got like 6 shorts for my son and 7 or 8 shirts and then I got a calvin klien pocket book sorry if its misspelling..:winkwink: and my daughter a pocket book and then for my daughter I got 4 pants, 1 shirt, and 5 shirts and also got my husband a pair of army pants, and also a decoration that I can hang in the bathroom and we only spent $51 and some odd change which I thought was good because the clothes were almost new...and next week is the no tax weekend for the back to school so we will be adding more clothes and getting the school supplies then and shoes also...also went grocery shopping went to Aldi done good shopping this weekend ...are you all ready for your back to school shopping?

I have been testing and getting negatives I knows it still early I don't know why I do this to myself I just hate getting down I went to a pure romance party last night and a girl I work with surprised me during the game time about her being 9 weeks pregnant I was happy for her but inside I felt like crying I know that might sound bad of me....I have been wanting to get pregnant since August of 2005 and its taking forever...I know I have gotten the baby perdictions and Gail and Sandra, Amber all say September 2010 bfp so I'm hoping for that...

May I ask does anyone in your family think that your crazy for having the tubal reversal and wanting more children?...I hate it when people say just be happy with what you have...its just heart breaking sometimes so I try not to talk to anyone outside of my house only here on the boards....but anyways its nice to talk to others...sending you all babydust your way...:dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Mrs.MOommy! I hope so. 

Frogger I do have a journal. I will get caught up on urs tomorrow when I have some more time. I just got home and wanted to check in. Idid get the progestrone cream and will start using it tonight. I hope it work if I am prego. I will also test in the morning IF my temp is still up. Good night ladies


----------



## needafriend

GOOD MORNING ALL....welcome frogger. I am officially moved and tired as heck. LOL...Love the new place and dad is doing good. He has a 9lb old blood clot in this abdominal area and they put in a hemovac to help drain it. It`s old blood from when he was on life support so it has thickened. Hopefully they can remove it with this new drain, if not he will have to have an opertation. But the crazy thing is he is still doing so so much better!!
Hope all are well. I am in my TWW and did alot of Bding this cycle so I`m crossing my fingers, a BFP will come our way, what could be better as a house warming gift! 
Wishing all u ladies who were TTC this cycle a BFP and for those who are waiting for hubbies or surgery a BFP to u very soon!!!


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thanks Mrs.MOommy! I hope so.
> 
> Frogger I do have a journal. I will get caught up on urs tomorrow when I have some more time. I just got home and wanted to check in. Idid get the progestrone cream and will start using it tonight. I hope it work if I am prego. I will also test in the morning IF my temp is still up. Good night ladies

sending you lots of babydust your way hun.....:dust::hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

needafriend said:


> GOOD MORNING ALL....welcome frogger. I am officially moved and tired as heck. LOL...Love the new place and dad is doing good. He has a 9lb old blood clot in this abdominal area and they put in a hemovac to help drain it. It`s old blood from when he was on life support so it has thickened. Hopefully they can remove it with this new drain, if not he will have to have an opertation. But the crazy thing is he is still doing so so much better!!
> Hope all are well. I am in my TWW and did alot of Bding this cycle so I`m crossing my fingers, a BFP will come our way, what could be better as a house warming gift!
> Wishing all u ladies who were TTC this cycle a BFP and for those who are waiting for hubbies or surgery a BFP to u very soon!!!

thanks for welcoming me to the group...:hugs:

thats wonderful that your moved hope your able to get lots of rest...hoping that they will beable to drain the blood and not have to operate on him...keeping him in my thoughts and prayers....Glad he is doing better...

sending you lots of babydust:dust: your way and hoping to see your :bfp: soon...:winkwink::happydance:


----------



## frogger3240

hey ladies, well today is being a very lazy day for me...:sleep: just want to sleep and lay around...not getting anything done that I need to...

well today is 13 dpo and tested again this morning and its :bfn: :cry: I keep telling myself maybe its just still to early so hoping each day goes by one will show my :bfp:

hoping to see some :bfp: from you ladies sending you all lots of hugs your way to...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

have a wonderful day ladies...:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Just a quick check in. I hope all is well. 

Needafriend, I am glad your dad is doing better. I happy you finally got moved too. I hoping you as well as the other ladies get ther BFP really soon. 

TTYL


----------



## Adanma

Hey guys it's been another busy weekend. I still feel like crap, but teh infection is getting better. I o'd last night I'm pretty certain. Temp yesterday was 96.5 and today was 97.4. Hopefully keeps on the up and up. I had so much sex this cycle I don't even want to think about it! hahahahaa! I did however still have ewcm this morning and it was a little bit bloody. Is that good or bad?

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have heard of people having a small amount of bleeding when they O. I hear thats good!!:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, GL we are going to have lots of BFP this month.


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I have heard of people having a small amount of bleeding when they O. I hear thats good!!:)

yep I have to agree with reeds if you have small amounts of bleeding when its ovulation that is a great sign that your egg was released alot of women don't have the blood show...so hoping that you catch the egg hun....:thumbup:


----------



## frogger3240

well ladies I'm heading to bed 5:45am comes fast so I hope you all have a wonderful night and talk to you all tomorrow...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am off to bed as well. Good night I have to be up at 3:45am. :( YUck


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am off to bed as well. Good night I have to be up at 3:45am. :( YUck

good night....:sleep::hugs:


----------



## famof6

Okay I did it,I broke down and test this morning BFN.I am only 10 dpo.Just not feeling good about this month as this is our first month ttc and I think I did everything wrong.As soon as af shows going to buy the smiley face opks,I don't like the small ones I got from ebay.I am also going to get my lazy butt out of bed and get the preseed everytime only used it 2 out of 8 times.I also think I have gained like 7 pds since my TR last month and we are going on vacation this month so I need to work on that.

How lond did you ttc before you went to the DR.I have one lined up if I get a BFP but should I go now just to see whats going on in there.My TR DR said no reason to that I have very good tube lengths and he did the dye test so I will be fine.What did you ladies do?I seen someone was taking clomid only a few months after TR.I heard you should wait atleast a year before you get worried is this true?


----------



## Adanma

Wow I had no idea that bleeding was good! Well yay then!

frogger: My family thinks I'm crazy, but I know what I want and the only one who matters is my husband who wants it as bad as I do.
famof6: This is my second cycle ttc after my TR. I was told if not pregnant after 6 months to make sure tubes were still open as they can scar closed I guess.
ready: girl, I hope you're right. I never thought I would say that I'm tired of sex, but I am. hahahaa!

So I think I O'd saturday which was CD 15. This is Cd 17 and I still have pain on both sides like O pain. I'm so confused by everything rigt now! My temp is good for me having O'd then as was my CM. So why would I still have pain? Also the UTI I thought I had didn't grow anything on the culture. So I had nitrites, and white and red blood cells, but no infection?! I have an appointment with my doc for next week about that since this is the 4th month in a row with the same thing happening. Like I said: CONFUSED!!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Today is not so good for me. I got into with my boss. She sent me a very nasty and unprofessional email and I had enough of her crap and went into her office blew up. I felt better but I know my actions was not great either. So please say a prayer for me.


----------



## needafriend

Good morning ladies...

Sounds good adanma
Fam...When did u have your TR. My Dr said to wait 6 months as well. This month marks our 6 TTC and I had an apt with him last month begging for clomid, he refussed. We had a HSG test in April and all is clear and I have decent tube length as well. We had a pregnancy in May but lost it at 5 or 6 weeks. He said be patient..YA RIGHT...lol Hope that helps ya.

I feel blah today....almost gaggy, no energy. That could be the fact that I have to build 3 beds and unpack my kids bedrooms today..LOL


----------



## needafriend

Oh NO Ready...lol. Shit happens, sometimes u just need to say enough of that and stand up for yourself. I'm sure u didn't deserve that treatment. Ur in my thoughts.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

carole text me!


----------



## needafriend

OK Sandy...lol


----------



## Adanma

ready: I hope all works out. I was in a terrible working environment before and ended up getting fired for no reason. But it was a blessing in disguise because I have had all of this time with my kids and realized I can sacrifice that extra bit of money and still be okay. I know everyone isn't in a position to be without work though, so I hope everything goes well. It's tough when you are being treated poorly at work because you have to stand up for yourself, but at the same time you have to worry about losing your job! Thinking of you.

Adanma


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies! Hope you are all well :) coming up to O time here finally, can't wait!

famof6 - I had the dye test straight after my TR and both my tubes were clear. After 6 months I had a HSG which showed that actually *both* tubes were blocked, the HSG cleared out one but not the other. After 2 more months my FS gave me Clomid for 3 cycles. 

My FS is of the opinion that I paid for him to help us get pregnant, not just the TR, and he will do everything he can to make sure we get our BFP.

Next stop is IVF

ready4onemore - Sorry you are having a bad time at work :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready so sorry your having a crappy time at work. I hope it gets better sooon.'


Ladies I got a BFP today. I went for bloodwork and should have the results in the morning. PRaying for a sticky bean


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ready so sorry your having a crappy time at work. I hope it gets better sooon.'
> 
> 
> Ladies I got a BFP today. I went for bloodwork and should have the results in the morning. PRaying for a sticky bean

OMGOSH!!! That is wonderful news Sandi :happydance::happydance:
I will pray evrything is okay and that this little bean Sticks and grows happy and healthy for 9 months!!:flower:

AFM...I AM PICKING MY SAILOR UP FROM THE AIRPORT TOMORROW MORNING!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain::bunny::bunny:\\:D/


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Woohooo Anna!! :yipee::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ready so sorry your having a crappy time at work. I hope it gets better sooon.'
> 
> 
> Ladies I got a BFP today. I went for bloodwork and should have the results in the morning. PRaying for a sticky bean

Praise God!! I knew we would have a BFP this month. I cannot stop smiling :happydance: OMG!!! :wohoo::happydance:

Navy, go get that man and start the dance!! LOL so we can have another BFP:sex:

Thanks ladies for all your love and support. She sent me an email because it was no paper in the copier Thursday. I was off Thurs and Friday. She threatned to reprimend me. I told her if you want to fire me go ahead and do it. She was looking all crazy. All of the other ladies let her talk crazy to them not me. I give everyone respect and I demand it in return.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready she sounds like a horrible boss. I treat all my employees they way I want to be treated and I don't ask them to do anything I don't do myself. I think thats only fair. I think all bosses should have to do their employees jobs at least once. Hang in there GOd has a plan. Thank you for all the prayers and supprt


----------



## bdwell1904

*OMGOMG*
Happy healthy 9.
Well ladies time for me to head home bb next Tues. Remember with God all things are possible. Take care, you will be in my prayers


----------



## bdwell1904

Sandi I think that is why we have such a lovely group here... all women of character
Ready:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Bd. Have a safe trip. How are you?


----------



## bdwell1904

Its been a screwed up week but it'll get better. Losing my co worker and have to train another because our boss won't give us a raise, room alone for DS rehearsal dinner is 250 unexpected, and had to change pants (7x)and used tampons for the first time in 25yrs cause flow was so heavy. On the bright side I was right not FF about when I oved. I am learning lol Well enough of my complaining...at least I get to see my DH who loves me and will pamper me tomorrow. Theres always a silver lining. I am soooo sooo happy for you, I had a really strong feeling when reading your post you had gotten the egg happy happy


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

wohoo Sandi! How exciting!! Keep us posted on your lab work! Oh my goodness. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## josey123

CONGRATULATIONS SANDI SOOOOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU X


Hiya ladies,

Just got back from scan unfortunately they could not see anything sob sob....they sent me straight to EPAC where nurse took bloods they more concerned as i had tubal reversal done last yr and more prone to ectopic 

So they took bloods and said if its 1500 then it will be ectopic if its low then they will repeat in 48 hrs

Consultant just rang and my hcg levels are 970 and having bloods repeated on wed to see if they double.

Im sooo worried and not stopped crying...they think i just might be too early my LMP was 18th june and i tested positive on the 15th July anyone work out dates?????

Does this make it too early to see anything????

Any advice appreciated.....brown discharge has now stopped...


----------



## Adanma

reeds: YAY!!!!!

Navy: YAY!!!!!

josey: keep us posted hun. Thinking of you.

AFM: 3DPO today. lower abdomen pain finally gone. Feeling quite run down from these antibiotics. Feeling very confident about my chances this month though. Will be testing at 10DPO which is the 10th of Aug. AF is due the 13th.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey, don't you worry I am praying for you. Keep the faith and just keep talking to God.

Reeds, keep us posted on the levels.

How are all me ladies today? I am so excited I have so many virtual Godbabies coming I don't know what to do. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey sending lots of prayers your way huni.


----------



## Navy2mom

I picked my man up and now we are just relaxing and it feels soooo good to have him home.

Sandi, Any news on your lab work?? 

Josey~ i will be thinking of you, keep us posted. 

Ready~ sorry to hear about you having a bad day yesterday, Sounds like a meanie for a boss... Sending a hugh HUG for you :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Anna doc just called my level is 30. And they will repeat it on thursday. he also called in progestrone for me.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh josey..I know its scary. This happened to me once, they couldn't see anything at one office...they sent me somewhere else and they could see. One office had better ultrasound equipment then the other. I was about 6 1/2 weeks at the time. ~Reeds keep us posted on those levels and your symptoms! Ready....some people are just so full of themselves huh? Sorry you had to encounter one. Everyone else...hope you are well..my internet connection is shotty right now so I'm hoping to catch up soon. I hate trying to use my phone to get online! I had to today to check on Reeds! I'm about 7 dpo..so its egg hunting time around here and birthdays upon birthdays this month. Talk to you all soon!


----------



## fluterby429

just checking in on you girls. 

Sandi...wooohoooo!!!!! I'm sooo excited for you.

the dh and I get one last shot at this before he deploys. It just so worked out that the gets an extra 3 days of leave and I will Ovulate 1 day before he goes so we are gonna pull out all stops for this one and hope for this best. If not it's a year of waiting.

I hope all is well with everyone. I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts. I get internet at my new house in KY next week so I'll be back in business with you ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

:wave: Hey flutter, so go to see your post. I have been thinking about you and praying for you too. Get your :sex: bding on sending you :dust:.


----------



## famof6

Congrats Reeds!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Anxious5

I am so excited for you reeds...
Good to hear from you flutter......


----------



## Navy2mom

Sandi~ I will keep praying for you that this Bean sticks and HCG levels keep going up up up!!
Oh believe me DH and I will trying to catch the eggie next week :D We are making tonight dinner and movie night. I made Cheese Enchiladas and rice and Salad and we are going to watch Clash of the Titans tonight.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hi fluter! Great to hear from you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies thank you so much for all the love and support. I appreciate you all so much and I am praying that you all get BFPs soon!


----------



## Adanma

Hey ladies! Just checking in. 4 DPO today temp continues to rise so that is good. Kindergarten registration is today! I can't believe my little boy is going to school! It's crazy. We are going on vacation to San Diego in one week and one day. Can't wait. It's our first real family vacation. We are going to do Sea World and the train museum in Campo. You can ride in the engine with the engineer. My Ian is obsessed with trains so that will be the highlight for him I'm sure! I just can't wait to get out to the beach. Hopefully I won't be able to drink too because I'll have my BFP! 6 days left til 1st test!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Ladies:) I am just checking in to see how everyone is....wow i think there are some ladies here i don't know.....Welcome to the group :) I am Anna, 30 DH is Chris and We have 3 kiddos. Had my TL Aug 2006 and Had my TR March 2010....DH is in the military so we kind of have play each month with his work schedule. So here's hoping we all see a BFP soon :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Adanma keep up posted on your test. We are hoping for a BFP this month for you.

Navy, how are you enjoying DH being home? I hope you do the do so we can get another BFP on here.

I hope all is well with everyone. I will check in a little later.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Ladies, hope all is well

O due any day now, finally! This 2ww seems to last forever! Fingers and toes crossed I have a BFP to show for it in another 2 weeks :D


----------



## fluterby429

Good Morning Ladies...LOL I'm not new...I'm old to this thread but just haven't been on much lately. Too much craziness going on in my life and no TTC has taken place since dh has been in TX and me in IN/KY. 

I'm in this month...except I have to wait until almost the very end of this month. My CD is supposed to be Aug.9 with Ov on 22nd and he leaves me on 23. cutting it close lol


----------



## loopylew2

Hi all i am new to this game.. had my TR 8 july and am now on 5dpo... really happy to meet lovely ladies in the same boat....... :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey up loopylew2, congrats on your reversal!

I'm Mel, welcome to BnB! 

I had my TR last November, it only worked on one tube :( Currently on cycle 9, 2nd cycle using Clomid, and really hoping we get our BFP this month!

I hope your TTC journey is very short!

Just noticed you're in Milton Keynes, there's very few of us on this TR thread from England!


----------



## loopylew2

Thankyou for the welcome must admit i had looked at other sites.. this one is by far the friendliest and most recent that i have found...

would just like to say Huge CONGRATS to Reedsgirl... 

Everyone as got such PMA its humbling.. looking forward to sharing lots of symptoms and stuff with you all..
Havnt actually done much apart from the BD so far.. no temps or charts.. however i did have an ultrasound last Saturday to check if i was Ovulating which i was and apparently had a fuzzy uterus whihc my consultant was in raptures about...
Not really sure what that was about...so if anyone knows... would really appreciate the info.... lol :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Loopy....this is a fantastic thread, the ladies are wonderful.
I had my TR Jan 25/10, had a pregnancy in May but lost it at 6 weeks. We are close in DPO, I am 6. Enjoy the TWW. I never heard of a fuzzy uterus...

Your in my thoughts Josey.
Hope all are having a great day!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Loopy!! I hope your journey is short one

Fluter so nice to hear from you and lots of prayers you catch late eggy...you might be cutting it close but those spermies can live for a few days!:)

Mel wooohooo for O!! FX and prayers this is your month!!

Carole on the countdown huni! FX for a BFP too

I wanted to show you ladies my lastest test. I have done a digi but let me tell you I must be old fashion cause I like seeing those lines and mine are getting darker. This test was about noon today after lots to drink wee was almost clear. I hope you don't mint I post it.


----------



## cheekybint

Looking good Sandi!!

My O may be wasted, OH has sodded off to bed in a foul mood :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no mel!! Why is he is a foul mood?


----------



## cheekybint

Bad day at work, me complaining about the lack of funds for the wedding, kids, headache... you name it, it's wrong today! 

Bloody men


----------



## reedsgirl1138

GGRRR hang in there. Do they ever get it? Man life is complicated


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi that looks awesome!

Mel...things will smooth out


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome looplew2, My name is Karen as you can tell from my siggy I am getting ready for my TR in October. I hope your TTC is very short.

Reeds, how are you feeling today? That test looks great. I am so excited for you.

Flutter, I am praying you catch that egg. I am glad to hear from you.

Cheeky, go whisper sweet nothings in his ear so you can catch the egg. You know it doesn't take much for me to get in the mood. LOL


----------



## famof6

loopylew2 said:


> Hi all i am new to this game.. had my TR 8 july and am now on 5dpo... really happy to meet lovely ladies in the same boat....... :hugs:

Welcome Loopylew,Everyone here is so helpful you will love it.I also had my TR on July 8.

Love that test Reeds,what beautiful lines you have there.:haha:


----------



## needafriend

Well after 42 days in Hospital, my dad is going home!!! God is awesome.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh Reeds! Those are great lines! Praying for the day that all of us get to see them so bright and pink! Dont forget about us over here okay? 
I decided not to pay close attention this month to cp and cm...Im only taking vitex and b6 for mood swings that I had last month. Its my birthday, my hubby's birthday and our wedding anniversary all in the next 3 weeks, so I want to just try and enjoy him rather than stalk him because my opk said so. Atleast not this month. Next month I can go back to all that:winkwink:
Have a great night ladies! Hello to anyone new..I didnt read through all the threads. ( later when my house isnt full of teenagers I will!)


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening ladies :)
Sandi~ I love,love love how dark those lines are on that test....CONGRATS!!! So happy for you sweetie!!

Mel~ Sorry to hear about the bad day,everything will work out,hang in there!! HUG

Okay so as for DH and I we had a really nice talk today and we are going to TTC this month but then Sept,Oct and Nov. we are taking a break cuz we really want him here to see our last child born!!! DH has to deploy again next year!! And we will start TTC again in DEC. Cuz he should be back before the baby would be due if we get a BFP before he leaves!! I really hate having to schedule everthing about the military...But I am very proud of what my Husband.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I dont want to leave this thread unless my being here makes anyone umcortable. I dont even have to have a ticker up if I can stay. this is my group of ladies. :)


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I dont want to leave this thread unless my being here makes anyone umcortable. I dont even have to have a ticker up if I can stay. this is my group of ladies. :)

As for me Sandi, your ticker is encouragement to keep plugging on! Please dont leave, I dont presume to speak for others, but I think you belong here with us:flower:


----------



## needafriend

As if Sandy...lol


----------



## Navy2mom

Sandi,you better stay right here...i would miss you if you left. Please stay here with us and i like your ticker!!


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,

Looks like it over for me....checked my levels yesterday went from 970 to 550 hcg level....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

The nurse at EPAC phoned this morning and said if it stays at 550 tomorrow then will need a injection to dissolve it...as it will be a ectopic if hcg levels continue to drop then it will pass away as a miscarriage:cry::cry::cry::cry:

We are absoutley devasted .....i feel so numb and can't stop crying x


----------



## ready4onemore

josey123 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Looks like it over for me....checked my levels yesterday went from 970 to 550 hcg level....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> The nurse at EPAC phoned this morning and said if it stays at 550 tomorrow then will need a injection to dissolve it...as it will be a ectopic if hcg levels continue to drop then it will pass away as a miscarriage:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> We are absoutley devasted .....i feel so numb and can't stop crying x

Josey,

I am praying for you right now. Please keep us posted and do not worry. Stay calm please. 

Ladies please begin to pray that this little bean stays.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I dont want to leave this thread unless my being here makes anyone umcortable. I dont even have to have a ticker up if I can stay. this is my group of ladies. :)

What?!! You better not leave!!! We would be devasted. No, no, no :nope: you cannot leave. We are all to excited for you :happydance:. You give us encouragement and support so why would we want you to leave. *We love you Sandi "reedsgirl1138"*


----------



## Adanma

josey: oh! you're in my thoughts and prayers!
reeds: don't be silly. 
loopy: welcome! This is my second cycle ttc after my reversal at the end of may. I am 5DPO today so we're close.
navy: I think it's great to be trying to work it out so he can be there for the birth!
I hope I have not left anyone out.
AFM: 5DPO. Nothing major going on. Temp still rising. Nips a bit sore. Very tired and bloated. Same as last month really. I read about an autistic boy who wandered off and ended up drowning in a pool. I couldn't stop crying. How awful! Made me want to cling onto my kids even more than I already do. You have to let them go though. Life is just so fragile there is never a guarantee of tomorrow for any of us. Sorry to be a downer, but it just really affected me.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. I have been on this thread for so long I can't see myself leaving. I haven't even ventured into the 1st tri threads. Still to scared and nervous. Want to be around the ladies I know. 

Josey I am so so sorry huni. You and your family are in my prayers.

Adanma how sad. I would have cried too.


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi I'm glad you are not leaving. I would hate to have to surf around this busy site to find updates on you and your bean. Stay stay stay!

Navy2mom...I hear ya on the military thing. My hubby leaves 9/11 for 12mo. If I get pg before he leaves then we are just gonna have him take his R&R for the birth if possible. Waiting a full year to even try is gonna suck!


----------



## needafriend

Josey.....My thoughts and prayers are with you in the horrible time It's iis like no other pain to loose a baby. Hugs


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole your chart this month is looking good. FX this is your month.


----------



## fluterby429

Josey I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I hope that if baby passes it goes on it's own and you don't have to take that horrible metho shot. My prayers are with you


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, that would make me cry too. That is so said. I don't know what I would do without my boys. 

Flutter, praying you catch the egg.

Reeds, glad to know you are not going anywhere. I thought I was going to have to sing Jennifer Holiday's "You're staying" ( not sure if that's the name of it but you know what I am talking about.) LOL

Needafriend, how is the unpacking going? How is your father?

Okay ladies please continue to pray for Josey.

Where is famof6, Anxious and Jonnanne3? We miss you ladies.


----------



## amber1974

I certainly feel your pain now & am even more humbled by your words.

I lost the baby on Monday, 2 aug, to an ectopic pregnancy. lost my right tube too. Bleed internally, it was horrible.
Long story. I have to let my laptop charge & then I will post it.

But wanted to ask those who have been through it....did you bleed & cramp badly the day after surgery? I've called my doctor, but he hasn't gotten back to me...thanks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Amber I am so so sorry for your loss. HUGSXXXX


----------



## ready4onemore

amber1974 said:


> I certainly feel your pain now & am even more humbled by your words.
> 
> I lost the baby on Monday, 2 aug, to an ectopic pregnancy. lost my right tube too. Bleed internally, it was horrible.
> Long story. I have to let my laptop charge & then I will post it.
> 
> But wanted to ask those who have been through it....did you bleed & cramp badly the day after surgery? I've called my doctor, but he hasn't gotten back to me...thanks

Amber, I am so sorry for your lost. I will be praying for you as well.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

josey123 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Looks like it over for me....checked my levels yesterday went from 970 to 550 hcg level....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> The nurse at EPAC phoned this morning and said if it stays at 550 tomorrow then will need a injection to dissolve it...as it will be a ectopic if hcg levels continue to drop then it will pass away as a miscarriage:cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> We are absoutley devasted .....i feel so numb and can't stop crying x

Oh Josey..I wish I had something to say that would make it all better, but I dont. Im so sorry for yours and your husbands loss. Praying for you...


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

amber1974 said:


> I certainly feel your pain now & am even more humbled by your words.
> 
> I lost the baby on Monday, 2 aug, to an ectopic pregnancy. lost my right tube too. Bleed internally, it was horrible.
> Long story. I have to let my laptop charge & then I will post it.
> 
> But wanted to ask those who have been through it....did you bleed & cramp badly the day after surgery? I've called my doctor, but he hasn't gotten back to me...thanks

Oh goodness, what you have been through. I am so so sorry. I have not had that experience, so I cant say about the cramping. We are here for you if you need us:flower:


----------



## needafriend

Amber...so sorry for your loss and everything u went though.

Ready..MY DAD GOT OUT F HOSPITAL TODAY after 42 days!!! Best day ever for us. Thanks for asking.
Hope everone is well, I am so crampy this cycle, I am 7DPO and feel like junk. LOL...I hate to get my hopes up but we did do all we could during the fertile window. It's in God's hands now.
Cheers to all!!!


----------



## Adanma

amber: so sorry! I lost one at 11 weeks a loong loooong time ago and it still hurts, but you make do. You and Josey are in my prayers.

needa: that's awesome about your dad!! Fx for you for this cycle. I got sexed out this cycle. If I'm not pregnant it's not for lack of trying that's for sure!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma said:


> amber: so sorry! I lost one at 11 weeks a loong loooong time ago and it still hurts, but you make do. You and Josey are in my prayers.
> 
> needa: that's awesome about your dad!! Fx for you for this cycle. I got sexed out this cycle. If I'm not pregnant it's not for lack of trying that's for sure!
> 
> Adanma

I hear ya on the sexed out thing, this is the longest we have gone as we did it so many times...lol. Doesn't help that the man hasn't been feeling well and being alittle snotty since we aren't getting un-packed as soon as he would like. So I am fine with the hands off right now...lol MEN!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. No blood results to report but I am feeling positive. I think God has finally found a way to take the worries off my heart.


----------



## needafriend

Way to be postive Sandy!!!


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies
Sorry about your loss Amber you and josey are in my prayers

I am so excited for you reedsgirl have read through most of the posts here, wow so many...lol 
I am trying not to get too obsessed with signs and symptoms, cause frankly i didnt listen to my body for years... now after TR its screaming at me and im not even sure i know the langauge anymore...!!! lol


----------



## loopylew2

Oh forgot to ask is your O counted as day one or do you count fron the next day...
How long do you leave it after you O to test...???


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies
Amber & Josey I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:I have no idea how you are feeling as I have never been thru either but my heart breaks for you.

Reeds glad you decided to stay.:happydance:You also give me hope.The witch got me today.So I am back at cd1.


----------



## Adanma

Hey loopy 1DPO is the day after you O. It varies on when people test. I've tested as early as 6DPO which I don't recommend. I think most try to wait til at least 10 DPO if not when AF is due.

famof6: that stinking witch! 

Moi: I awoke in the middle of the night last night completely nauseated. I hate puking so Ijust breathed and swallowed a lot and managed to not puke. I took my temperature, but had no fever. I was worried I might have a lingering infection. Got up this morning and I feel icky like a sour tummy. No desire to eat (not like me at ALL haha) and very bloated. I'm hoping that this is a good sign! If I'm not pregnant, I'm mad that I feel like a**!!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Fam6, glad to hear from I was getting a little worried.

Josey, sweetie we are here for you.

Reeds, how are you feeling today?
Adanma, I am hoping you are preggo too.


----------



## loopylew2

WOW Adanma i had those exact same symptoms on Weds night...!!! then felt like crap all day yesterday... was getting kinda excited...sad but true... lol trouble is this morning i woke up feeling fine...... i am on day 20/25... xx


I will join you in the a**!! club dont worry xxx


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Reeds, any update yet on labs?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies does anyone have any plans this weekend?

Reeds, please let us know if you have any updates.

I am so tired today I don't know what to do. I am going home and shower and lay in the bed. But know me I am going to watch a couple of movies or get on FB. LOL


----------



## Adanma

Ugh guys I feel so yucky. I took the kids to tennis practice and they don't have air conditioning for the indoor courts so it was just really awful and hot. Then we had a playdate at a good friends house and bless her heart she made pizza and it was all I could do to keep it in. Supposed to be having tuna melts for dinner. I don't know if I can do it. I swear if I turn out to be pregnant I'll stop compaining, but as of right now since I don't know....hahahahaa. Alright this is my last post today. Talk to everyone tomorrow.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies sorry it took so long to update. My levels were 30 on tuesday and they went up to 222 on thursday and my progestrone is 85. The doc said that is great for 4 weeks. I will do a follow up test next thursday.


----------



## needafriend

Fantastic numbers Sandy!!!...expecially since your so early. 
Adanma.....sorry u feeling so crappy. I hear ya on that one...I have been feeling like junk the last three days, my temp is up so I am crossing the fingers. 
Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there Carole so much for a nap my kiddos decided to fight over tv and they each have one in their room!! UGH


----------



## needafriend

LOL...mine are the same. All have TV's and gaming units and still there is a fight. (I always said I would never be a momma who let her kids have tv's in the room. LOL...little did I know I would have three boys and need the peace. "shaking my head".... and I want another???...LOL, oh ya!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know its crazy but they are great!!:)


----------



## Adanma

reeds: that's awesome about your levels! Also it must be the moon or something because my kids were buck wild today. 

I know I said I was done posting for the day, but I just noticed I had some pink tinged CM and I got all excited so I had to share. lol! Okay if you asked me like.... 3 months ago if CM was something to get giddy over (and that I would be sharing that info with people on the internet) I would have looked at you wierd. Anyway Needa I think its our month girl! No one should feel this shitty and not get a baby out of it... hahaha!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Pink CM is great!!!...never TMI. When are u testing?


----------



## ready4onemore

Praise the Lord for Reeds levels!!! :happydance: I am so excited.

Needa and Adanma When are you going to test. I will be overjoyed with 3 of my TR ladies expecting. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Great levels Reeds!

And from what I hear, pink cm is great!
My boys were wild today also, wait a minute, they are every day! We are heading out for Mammoth tonight..loading up our bus and getting out of here for the weekend. My problem is that this is "the" weekend, and Im going to be in a tent with kids. I know I wasnt going to think about it, but you know Im thinking about it. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Navy2mom

WOOHOO Sandi.....Nice numbers!! UP, UP and away those numbers go...:happydance:

Josey and Amber I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: I will keep you and your families in my prayers.

My kids are wild everyday!! and now i have the BIGGEST BABY of them all,My hubby!! I took him to the ER yesterday, He serverly sprained his ankle and foot while mowing the lawn...his foot and ankle found a hole the kids dug in the backyard!! So i have been playing nurse for my hubby and keeping up with the house and kids too!!! LOL :wacko:


----------



## Adanma

navy: men are something else when they are sick or hurt aren't they!? Worse than the kids.

ready: I'm going to wait til Aug 10th to test. FF just changed my O date from CD 15 to CD 12 though which makes me 10 DPO today. I'm not sure if it's right or not though. I really feel it was the 15th so that's why I'm waiting. I could just be 7 DPO after all.

mrs: You could wait til the kids are sleeping and sneek outta the tent....? hahahaa! I would never have my bare a** out on some grass and weeds though. But just a thought!

Anyway, good luck to all! Keep us updated BFP ladies it's so good to see!


----------



## needafriend

Men are worse than kids, it`s like everything has to stop when they are ill. Good luck Anna with playing nurse to him, but I am sure after him being away for so long it`s a little easier.

As for me....I still feel blah, temp went up again today. Just looked at FF, guess I don`t count well.....I am 9DPO now not 10. Been getting this sexy sweat moustache on and off even when sitting, it`s very pretty.

Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!


----------



## needafriend

Well ladies, I think there is some baby dust in the air. I got a BFP today....well, it's a faint little positive but still a double line. I am only 9 DPO and DH wants me to go for beta on Monday. The medical labs are smoking busy here on weekends. So, I am trying to upload the pic from my phone but I'm kinda clueless and will take a few to figure it out. Soooo, I am feeling blah for a reason. Thanks for all the support Reeds..Your amazing!


----------



## famof6

Congrats needa,Hope this is it for you!!Wow keep those BFPs coming.So great to see them.:happydance:

Af came early so throws my O off.I bought the smiley face opks.Maybe I can understand them better.August is my month I can feel it..:haha:


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Fam....August sounds good for bfp for u. OPK's are great tools once u get the hang of reading the colour. Good luck!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Congrats Needa on your BFP. Keep us posted I am so happy for you.


I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Navy2mom

Needa, Congrats on the BFP!! So very happy for you sweetie!! 

Sandi~ how ya feeling ???

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Anna. I am feeling good. I am now starting to get really sore bbs and my test are darker than the control line. haha yes I am still testing. just doesnt feel real yet. 

Carole I am so freaking axcited for you. I will get that pic upload today!!:)


----------



## Adanma

yay needa!!! congrats!

I'm still feeling like crap. 8 DPO today. Temp still up. Nothing new really to tell. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!

Adanma


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Congrats Carole! This is one hot month here! Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I agree Mrs.Mommy it is a hot month. I think it is in the water, so I need everyone to save me some of that water so when I have my TR I can drink up. LOL

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I am posting for Needafriend. This is her 9dpo test. I see that line! Faint but there!!:) Congrats


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies here is her 10dpo test




:happydance::happydance: Looks darker to me!!:) I am posting them for her cause she can't get her webcam to take a pic so she is texting them to me and I am putting them up. YAY


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Looks darker to me too!


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Ladies...I went for a beta today and will know the numbers tomorrow. Not expecting anything too high as I am still only 10 DPO. I am so worried as it was only a few months ago that we lost a pregnancy and we had low rising hcg. But this time I can honestly say it feels like I have been smacked in the face with symptoms. Cross your fingers please....


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Thanks Ladies...I went for a beta today and will know the numbers tomorrow. Not expecting anything too high as I am still only 10 DPO. I am so worried as it was only a few months ago that we lost a pregnancy and we had low rising hcg. But this time I can honestly say it feels like I have been smacked in the face with symptoms. Cross your fingers please....

Keeping my Fx'd for ya sweetie:flower: The good stuff is in the water this month for BFP's :happydance: 
Keep us posted ladies


----------



## loopylew2

Morning ladies
Congratulations Needa. Aprils gonna have a bumper crop....xxx


----------



## Adanma

Those lines are getting darker! Yay! Fx that everything goes well this 9 months. I hope to add mine here soon too. FF put my O date back to CD 15 lol! So I am 9 DPO today. Needa's early positive has me itching to test, but I'm waiting til tomorrow. I did have to shoot out of bed to pee this morning so the FMU would be wasted. hahaaa! I have no willpower.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

I am thinking it sounds great for you Adanma...my second clue after feeling crappy was my temp was up. I have only done a BBT for two cycles so I don't have much to compare it to but it sure didn't look like last months chart. I think FRER are great but with myself finding a faint line at 9DPO has only made me worry..."It's not dark enough" etc, I am even panicing now that it's still lite. You just can't win, you worry about everything. Good luck hun!!! I am really praying for you to get a double line, faint or dark...lol


----------



## needafriend

Well....just spoke with the RN at my Dr's office and my 10 DPO hcg levels are 13. not as high as I wanted but way higher than last time and at a lower DPO as well. SOOOO...another blood test tomorrow and will just cross my fingers and pray!


----------



## Adanma

Fx for you dear!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Needa, I am so happy for you. :happydance: Praying the numbers keep going up. Don't worry give it to God let Him handle it.

Reeds, the lines are dark. Congrats, I pray all goes well with your pregnacy.

Adanma, I praying you get your BFP in the morning. Keep us posted.

Josey, please check in and let us know how you are doing.

Okay ladies have a great day.


----------



## Adanma

I was just thinking about josey...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey is on all our minds I think. I hope she is doing okay.


----------



## needafriend

Well....figured out how to use the built in web cam and take a pic off skype....I really am a bone head. So ladies...all honesty here, ya think it's getting darker? This was done around 3pm today.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I think your line is getting darker needa! But, the downfall of early testing is constant worry over the color intensity. My doctor told me it didnt matter the number, just as long as it doubled when it was supposed to. He told me not to worry, but we all know I did! But, your lines are surely getting darker! With my chemical, they never did. So, you are off to a great start!

Adanma...youre gonna get a bfp in the morning! I just gotta feeling!

Hopefully Josey will check in soon. I know she is having a really hard time right now, so we all should just keep lifting her up in our prayers!

Well, I worked out the camping situation. My hubby and I felt like teenagers trying to figure out a way to be alone! lol! Im pretty sure that I hit all the important days except one, so not too bad, right? My husband asked me since I probably all ready ovulated if he was going to have to go into "forced exile" since my body all ready got what it wanted from him. lol. Poor guy. Sometimes in the month I just dont want anything to do with the deed.


----------



## needafriend

Your so right Mrs Mommy.....that is the downfall. I am worrying about everything I read. I truly feel positive this time as it's so different. I knew last time from the beginning that it wasn't a healthy PG. I had a lite period, no poisitve tests at all til around 19 DPO and it was faint. Around then I went for a beta and even 5 days after my period was due it was only 7 and only ever went to 27 over a weeks time. Thanks for the thumbs up....they should ban us crazy woman from buying tests til we can prove were 14dpo..lol.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Ruh-roh. Just looked at my ticker and it says today is ovulation day. Better tell my hubby no exile for 2 more days. I thought it was on sunday...oh well. A little more sex never hurt a hubby! 

Am I the only one who is only just now ovulating? Anyone else close to me around cd1 or so?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole love that test!! The line is darker!!:)


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies i am back home and will have moré time to be on bnb... Have to do lots of reading to catch up but congrats to everyone who got there bfp


----------



## needafriend

SOOOOO...Adanma, we are waiting for a pic to be posted. I am really praying you get the news you want.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just was up doing some homework and thought Ipeep in.

Needa,that line is getting dark. I am so happy for you. Stop worrying.

Reeds, how are you feeling?

Adanma, post your BFP in the morning.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

I agree, just post that bfp in the morning! getting excited to see it!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Anxious5 said:


> Hello ladies i am back home and will have moré time to be on bnb... Have to do lots of reading to catch up but congrats to everyone who got there bfp

Nice to see you!


----------



## cheekybint

Wow all these bfps!!

Congratulations to you all x x x


----------



## Adanma

Okay I haven't tested this morning, but I have a good reason! My sister had her baby last night. She wasn't due til the 27th! It was a crazy night.

Water broke at 2pm went to the hospital. Got an early epi at 1.5 cm. Checked her at 6 no change and epi wasn't working. Gave her a bolus (sp?) of the epidural. She feeling fine. Contractions weren't regular so they started pitocin at about 7. Got more contractions but no rythem, not 2 mins apart. Her epi once again didn't seen to be working. She shifted aroiund, but th doc had to come back in to reposition it. Mom and I left at that point bcuz only 1 was allowed in the room. 5 mins later baby's dad comes out and says she had the baby! We thought he was joking. Apparently the nurse turned her on her side so the doc would have access to the epi and the heard a cry. they took the blanket down and the head was delivered! One push with the panicked nurse and she was here! hahahaa! born on 8-9-10 at 9:45. 6lb 11oz. gorgeous baby!

So I am at my parents house with my boys and do not have a test with me. I will test when I get home this morning though even though it's not FMU. I DID take my temp though and it has gone up another .4 degrees! So Fx please!!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Congrats Aunty...thats a quick birth story. Sometimes I feel like I missed out of those wild times as I tried naturally with tow and they ended up emerg c-sec and the third was booked c-sec. Can't wait for your test....Fingers crossed hun!!


----------



## Adanma

Okay I took a frer and it was BFN. BUT It is early and I'm not worried. I'm feeling good. It was diluted pee and not FMU so... Will test again in the am. Trying to post my chart if I can...

Adanma

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-08-10


----------



## needafriend

Adanma said:


> Okay I took a frer and it was BFN. BUT It is early and I'm not worried. I'm feeling good. It was diluted pee and not FMU so... Will test again in the am. Trying to post my chart if I can...
> 
> Adanma
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-08-10

Your so right, it is early and were still praying for you. I am barely getting lines myself and depending on when there was implantation will depend on when u get a line or not. By the way....that's my BBT chart. LOL....that's so funny, you must have grabbed it from when u overlayed our charts.LOL


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> Okay I took a frer and it was BFN. BUT It is early and I'm not worried. I'm feeling good. It was diluted pee and not FMU so... Will test again in the am. Trying to post my chart if I can...
> 
> Adanma
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-08-10
> 
> Your so right, it is early and were still praying for you. I am barely getting lines myself and depending on when there was implantation will depend on when u get a line or not. By the way....that's my BBT chart. LOL....that's so funny, you must have grabbed it from when u overlayed our charts.LOLClick to expand...

Okay this is weird....Adanma posted her chart but Needafriend sees her chart and i am seeing my own chart post!! LOL :haha: There must be a computer program error or something. 
Keeping my Fx'd for you and Congrats on being and Auntie :happydance:

As for me I will be O'ing between Thursday and Friday and we will see what happens this month,otherwise we will be on TTC break until Nov./ Dec.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Congrats to the new Auntie Adanma. It is a little early for the test so we will just wait. 

Navy, get to BDing so we can have another BFP.

How is everyone doing today? Reeds where are you?


----------



## needafriend

Navy....that's too funny. So you see your chart and not Adanma's or mine? Well...this is the last POAS I will post Noon on 12 DPO. I am feeling much better about the colour today. Lesson is try to wait to test so u don't panic. (like I can even follow my own advice) Went for another beta today will find out tomorrow. Hope all u ladies are fantastic and working on that baby making. Ready, your time is coming soon. SO happy for u.


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> View attachment 107129
> Navy....that's too funny. So you see your chart and not Adanma's or mine? Well...this is the last POAS I will post Noon on 12 DPO. I am feeling much better about the colour today. Lesson is try to wait to test so u don't panic. (like I can even follow my own advice) Went for another beta today will find out tomorrow. Hope all u ladies are fantastic and working on that baby making. Ready, your time is coming soon. SO happy for u.

Look at that dark line.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Adanma

well that stinks about the chart.... oh well. needa I tried natural with my first and ended up in a section and my 2nd was a planned section. When I am pregnant again I want to try a VBAC still since I've never had a vaginal birth. 

All of this babyness is reeeaaaally making me anxious to have one of my own. I can't put her down when I'm there. My sis let me feed her a bit with a syringe since she is having trouble latching right now and it was just..... I don't know. I want one.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Ready.
Adanma....I tried to have natural with first, 26 hours labour no progression. BAD back labour....so emerg c-sec, tried v-back for the second, 16 hours of easy front labour nothing for dialation, third was a automatic section. God willing fourth there will be no question as to a section due too a thinner uterus from the sections. Don't give up hun, your time is coming. All of yours is. With modern medicine being so amazing they can do so much.Look at us TR girls, they cut and burnt mine 5 years ago and with amazing technology we can get pregnant. As will you ladies!!! God is Good!!!


----------



## famof6

Good morning ladies,I have a ?.Do any of you tell DH when its O time.When I had my TR the DR talked to DH and I and told us to start on CD 10 and BD every other day until the day before O then 3 days in a row.So last month DH asked me everyday what day I was on and if I had poas yet?how dark was it?etc ect.I am on CD 6 and he started with the ?s again yesterday.I am glad he is excited but I would like for bding to be like it was before. Any suggestions?


----------



## Adanma

fam: I feel ya. No suggestions. Sorry. I like your picture!

needa: I am hoping that the TR worked. I don't think we could scrape together enough for anything more invasive unfortunately. 

AFM: another BFN this am, but again my temp is still up and I still feel sick so I don't know. I'm just going to keep on testing every morning. We go to San Diego tomorrow morning, so I will have a few days after that to not worry about testing. OR I will get my period and start over. My sissy comes home today with her baby! We are all going to her house and grilling steaks for dinner. Can't wait!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

famof6.....I would tell him personally. I can honestly say that our bding wasn't as spicy when O time was around but would always pick up to our great sex/life afterwards. As long as he is not driving u nuts with all the questions.....then smack him with a pillow. LOL
Adanma, 
I am still crossing the fingers and praying for u. Sounds like you will have a great time at the BBQ. Wish I was in San Diego and not Edmonton, must be nice.LOL...

Hope everyone is doing great. Saying a little prayer for Josey.


----------



## josey123

HI Ladies,

Sorry not been on for a while been away for few days trying to get my head round it all.....

I had a big bleed thurs fri last few with few clots sorry tmi and then stopped bleeding Sun so it was quick my hcg levels have gone from 970...to...550...to...443 and had them retaken again today...so they unfortunately slowly coming down...EPAC have been excellent with me...they wont discharge me until im at zero level....i don't know how i feel not crying as much.....Hubby has been my rock last few days...we celebrated our 2 anniversary on Mon just gone that time last yr i was having a reversal done this yr was losing our baby .......might sound im feeling sorry for myself well i am guys ...lol..

We took the kids camping on Thurs, but had to come bk to the hospital on fri to get bloods taken there must of ben a antental class on all women heading towards me with big bumps:cry: then we went bk to campsite next day we went to Jorvik viking centre and get taken round in a car there was a model woman standing in a scene pregnant everywhere i look its there.....

im due back on work on Mon EPAC have signed me off work for 2 weeks...which im glad as there another girl who i work with who is due the day before i was can't handle it at the moment...

EPAC have said to me next time i fall pregnant a soon as i know or have a feeling i am im to go straight in to have bloods taken im glad for the assurrance.

Im so sorry to sound down with you all.........im happy to hear we have some BFP's congrats to you all x

Thanks for all asking and thinking about me but looks like you stuck for me for a bit longer x x


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> fam: I feel ya. No suggestions. Sorry. I like your picture!
> 
> needa: I am hoping that the TR worked. I don't think we could scrape together enough for anything more invasive unfortunately.
> 
> AFM: another BFN this am, but again my temp is still up and I still feel sick so I don't know. I'm just going to keep on testing every morning. We go to San Diego tomorrow morning, so I will have a few days after that to not worry about testing. OR I will get my period and start over. My sissy comes home today with her baby! We are all going to her house and grilling steaks for dinner. Can't wait!
> 
> Adanma

Adanma I live in San Diego,CA....LOL Hope you have a great time at the BBQ,weather is starting to look awesome here now....so happy the gloomy weather is gone!!

Famof6~ I tell my DH when It's O'ing time....I normally just say "hey hun i'm ovulating this week",but never tell him the day cuz then he gets stressed out and then BD'ing isn't any fun for us. 

Needa~ That line looks awesome and is for sure getting darker!! H&H 9......Can't wait to hear what your beta numbers are :) With all the talk of Twins the last few weeks .... and now the BFP's ..it would be funny and a blessing if you all have twins!!

Sandi~ how are you feeling sweetie?? How are you beta numbers looking??

Okay i have a question since we are talking about C-sections,natural birth and VBACs.......I had an Emerg. C-section with my first baby with bad back labor and only dilated to 2cm ,had a planned C-section with second baby and was going to do VBAC with third baby but becuz i had Polyhydramios (HIGH fluid level) had to have a c-second.......Can we have a VBAC with the 4th if we have already had 3 C-seconds??? I would love to do a VBAC,but was under the impression it wouldn't be possible.
AFM~ woke up with O pains this morning.....DH dosen't know it yet but I will be jumping him tonight to try and catch the eggie...:haha:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. 

Reeds, where and how are you?

Josey, please know that we are here for you and praying for you.

Adanma, I am still praying and believing you will get your BFP.

Needa, how are you doing? 

Navy, I hope you catch the egg.

Flutter, I hope you are trying to catch the egg too. 

Okay will check in with my favorite ladies a little later.


----------



## Navy2mom

josey123 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Sorry not been on for a while been away for few days trying to get my head round it all.....
> 
> I had a big bleed thurs fri last few with few clots sorry tmi and then stopped bleeding Sun so it was quick my hcg levels have gone from 970...to...550...to...443 and had them retaken again today...so they unfortunately slowly coming down...EPAC have been excellent with me...they wont discharge me until im at zero level....i don't know how i feel not crying as much.....Hubby has been my rock last few days...we celebrated our 2 anniversary on Mon just gone that time last yr i was having a reversal done this yr was losing our baby .......might sound im feeling sorry for myself well i am guys ...lol..
> 
> We took the kids camping on Thurs, but had to come bk to the hospital on fri to get bloods taken there must of ben a antental class on all women heading towards me with big bumps:cry: then we went bk to campsite next day we went to Jorvik viking centre and get taken round in a car there was a model woman standing in a scene pregnant everywhere i look its there.....
> 
> im due back on work on Mon EPAC have signed me off work for 2 weeks...which im glad as there another girl who i work with who is due the day before i was can't handle it at the moment...
> 
> EPAC have said to me next time i fall pregnant a soon as i know or have a feeling i am im to go straight in to have bloods taken im glad for the assurrance.
> 
> Im so sorry to sound down with you all.........im happy to hear we have some BFP's congrats to you all x
> 
> Thanks for all asking and thinking about me but looks like you stuck for me for a bit longer x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Aww Josey,i'm so sorry you are going though this :hugs::hugs:
I hope with time that it gets easier for you and your DH and that you find yourself with another BFP soon:hug: :flower::flower:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh sweet Josey..Im so sorry this is happening to you. And you are not feeling sorry for yourself..you're grieving, and thats okay. We all are praying for you.
Needa those lines are looking great! 
How are you feeling Reeds?

Anywho, its my birthday..so Im taking the kids to the park for the day. A day of boys that dont fight will make a nice bday present!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry ladies. I have had a super busy few days. I am doing well. Will get my next blood test on thursday. And actually I am feeling good about it. Carole has been hearing my moaning and worried via text. LOL She probably wants to whack me in the head I worry so much. I can't seem to stop poas as it still doesn't seem real. I am starting t accept it and realize that God is in control and taking care of us all. 


Josey big higs huni and you have every right to feel as you do. Love to you and prayers


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy birthday mrs.mommy!!:)


----------



## needafriend

Hugs to you Josey!!!
Adanma...still praying.
Ready, Thanks for your always asking how we are doing.
Mrs Mommy, Happy Birthday!
Navy, I was told by two specialists that they will not let ME ever try for a VBAC after 3 sections. When they did my TL, Dr noted in OR report that my usterus was thin, so that could be a red flag as us c-sec girls are thinner there due to it being cut and they do not want to risk rupture. 
Reeds, Your not driving me crazy, but girl it`s all good, relax and enjoy. You have fantastic numbers and as said before, your now on the right treatment to help carry this baby!

Well....the beta's are in. 10DPO they were 13, 12DPO they quadrupled and are 57!!! YAY.


----------



## Navy2mom

Happy Birthday Mrs.Mommy......hope you have a very nice day :)

Sandi~ your so funny, You have every right to worry,your family has gone though alot to reach this point,I really think this little bean is here to stay :) I also think once we all reach our BFP we will worry just as much as you are. Can't wait to hear your Beta # results :hug:

Needa~ YAY for the Beta numbers looking so good!! And that is what i thought too on the C-sections....thank you for responding :)


----------



## Adanma

josey: It's tough to get through. Feel free to vent here whenever you need to. We're here to support you in any way we can.
navy: I had polyhydramnios with my 1st child. I think it depends on your doc or midwife if they will support you in trying for a vbac after that many sections. Technically they can't MAKE you have surgery, but it would be good to discuss risks etc.
needa: yay on your results!!!
reeds: You cracked me up when you said you couldn't stop poas! 
mrs: happy birthday!

AFM: I'm trying to remain positive here. There has been no sign of AF as of yet. No cramping or anything. And I usually get at least one huge zit right before which I haven't so.... Fx.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma FX for you as well. I really am praying over the next several weeks we got a lot more BFPs with sticky beans:)


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma~ My fx'd for you and so aren't my toes :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey, You can vent here at any time. We are here to help you get through this. :hugs:

*MrsMommy, Happy Birthday!!*

Needa, :happydance:Good numbers !! :happydance:

Reeds, Is okay to keep POAS, but just know your bean is safe. I keep you and that bean covered in prayer you too, Needa. :hugs:

Adanma, don't worry AF ain't coming.:thumbup:

Okay ladies I may be going to bible study tonight not sure. So If I am not back online I will be here tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Navy2mom said:


> Okay i have a question since we are talking about C-sections,natural birth and VBACs.......I had an Emerg. C-section with my first baby with bad back labor and only dilated to 2cm ,had a planned C-section with second baby and was going to do VBAC with third baby but becuz i had Polyhydramios (HIGH fluid level) had to have a c-second.......Can we have a VBAC with the 4th if we have already had 3 C-seconds??? I would love to do a VBAC,but was under the impression it wouldn't be possible.
> AFM~ woke up with O pains this morning.....DH dosen't know it yet but I will be jumping him tonight to try and catch the eggie...:haha:

I've also had 3 c-sections. The first due to my boy being breach and only dialating 4cm in 48 hours. The second because my (not so) little girl was getting so big she was over stretching the scar tissue in my womb. The 3rd I had no choice.

I don't know if it's different in the USA but I will not be allowed VBAC. I was originally sterlised because I was told they wouldn't do more than 3 sections! Now I'm working on my 4th lol


----------



## cheekybint

josey123 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> Sorry not been on for a while been away for few days trying to get my head round it all.....
> 
> I had a big bleed thurs fri last few with few clots sorry tmi and then stopped bleeding Sun so it was quick my hcg levels have gone from 970...to...550...to...443 and had them retaken again today...so they unfortunately slowly coming down...EPAC have been excellent with me...they wont discharge me until im at zero level....i don't know how i feel not crying as much.....Hubby has been my rock last few days...we celebrated our 2 anniversary on Mon just gone that time last yr i was having a reversal done this yr was losing our baby .......might sound im feeling sorry for myself well i am guys ...lol..
> 
> We took the kids camping on Thurs, but had to come bk to the hospital on fri to get bloods taken there must of ben a antental class on all women heading towards me with big bumps:cry: then we went bk to campsite next day we went to Jorvik viking centre and get taken round in a car there was a model woman standing in a scene pregnant everywhere i look its there.....
> 
> im due back on work on Mon EPAC have signed me off work for 2 weeks...which im glad as there another girl who i work with who is due the day before i was can't handle it at the moment...
> 
> EPAC have said to me next time i fall pregnant a soon as i know or have a feeling i am im to go straight in to have bloods taken im glad for the assurrance.
> 
> Im so sorry to sound down with you all.........im happy to hear we have some BFP's congrats to you all x
> 
> Thanks for all asking and thinking about me but looks like you stuck for me for a bit longer x x

Josey :hugs:

I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. You have every reason to feel sorry for yourself. You are in my thoughts xxxxxxx


----------



## frogger3240

needafriend said:


> View attachment 107129
> Navy....that's too funny. So you see your chart and not Adanma's or mine? Well...this is the last POAS I will post Noon on 12 DPO. I am feeling much better about the colour today. Lesson is try to wait to test so u don't panic. (like I can even follow my own advice) Went for another beta today will find out tomorrow. Hope all u ladies are fantastic and working on that baby making. Ready, your time is coming soon. SO happy for u.

congratulations hun...so happy for you...:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

Mrs.Mommy said:


> Oh sweet Josey..Im so sorry this is happening to you. And you are not feeling sorry for yourself..you're grieving, and thats okay. We all are praying for you.
> Needa those lines are looking great!
> How are you feeling Reeds?
> 
> Anywho, its my birthday..so Im taking the kids to the park for the day. A day of boys that dont fight will make a nice bday present!

Happy Birthday hun hope your day was filled with lots of hugs & Kisses and love:hugs::flower:


----------



## bdwell1904

All my lovely ladies miss you, DS is in Germany just got on the plane for home. Wedding is Sat. will catch up with yall after that hugs everyone


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies seems like all is going well for all u guys

josey ... So sorry for your lose sweetie

afm.... In my 2 ww so fxd


----------



## needafriend

Fingers crossed for Adanma and Anxious!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies :) Hope everyone is having a nice night....DH and i are watching some tv together(America's Got Talent) ...I'll check back tomorrow to see how everyone is doing:)


----------



## loopylew2

Morning Ladies...

Josey sorry you are going through such a touch time, you have every right to feel as you do...just know that you are not alone...:hugs: 

Happy Birthday Mrs.Mommy
Adanma got a real good feeling for this month.... keeping my fingers crossed for us all...!!!

Reeds believe me when i get to the point you are at all i'll be doing is exactly the same...cant wait...:happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Blood test day!! wish I could get instant results. lol FX for high numbers


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning my favorite ladies,

How are you all doing today?

Reeds the numbers will be high. Don't worry. Keep us posted too.

I am very sleep today. I went to bed a little earlier but I am so sleep just want to go to sleep. :sleep: I hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## josey123

Hi guys just a update nurse rang me this morn to say levels have gone from 443 to 446 so advised me to go to our main hospital they have scanned me and can see something not moving near the left ovary they say they can't rule out ectopic so then started with pains in left side so they have admitted me ( thank god for phones with internet) doc came and explained got 2 options either have a injection that will dissolve it away with risk of surgery or can have keyhole surgery with risk of losing tube so have opted for injection signed forms etc a hour later doc bk round and said they waiting to speak to consultant as quite tender on left side and may have already rupurted so been at hospital since 10 this morning nothing to eat or drink and still waiting for consultant to decide what they going to do sorry long winded x


----------



## Navy2mom

josey123 said:


> Hi guys just a update nurse rang me this morn to say levels have gone from 443 to 446 so advised me to go to our main hospital they have scanned me and can see something not moving near the left ovary they say they can't rule out ectopic so then started with pains in left side so they have admitted me ( thank god for phones with internet) doc came and explained got 2 options either have a injection that will dissolve it away with risk of surgery or can have keyhole surgery with risk of losing tube so have opted for injection signed forms etc a hour later doc bk round and said they waiting to speak to consultant as quite tender on left side and may have already rupurted so been at hospital since 10 this morning nothing to eat or drink and still waiting for consultant to decide what they going to do sorry long winded x

OH MY Josey!!! What a horrible ordeal you are going though :cry: :hugs: :hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers sweetie,i hope the Doctors come back in soon. Please keep us updated on how you are:hugs: We are all here for you:flower:


----------



## needafriend

Sorry to hear all your going through Josey, your in my thoughts today and I will say a prayer for your health and safety!!.


----------



## ready4onemore

josey123 said:


> Hi guys just a update nurse rang me this morn to say levels have gone from 443 to 446 so advised me to go to our main hospital they have scanned me and can see something not moving near the left ovary they say they can't rule out ectopic so then started with pains in left side so they have admitted me ( thank god for phones with internet) doc came and explained got 2 options either have a injection that will dissolve it away with risk of surgery or can have keyhole surgery with risk of losing tube so have opted for injection signed forms etc a hour later doc bk round and said they waiting to speak to consultant as quite tender on left side and may have already rupurted so been at hospital since 10 this morning nothing to eat or drink and still waiting for consultant to decide what they going to do sorry long winded x


Josey, keep us posted. We will continue to pray.:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Okay as for me ..i think you will all get a very good laugh at me,as i feel kind of dumb!!!
So i have always thought Most of the sperm was in a man's finishing business but what i have learned is that 80-90% of sperm is in the pre-ejaculation and that only 10-20% is in the grand fire-works at the end!! I feel so dumb, but can't help but to laugh at myself!! 
Okay I need to get my kids dressed and around,cuz i have to take my youngest for 4yr exam and shots this afternoon and DH is on his way home to pick up our older two to take them with him to do some running around. I will be back on later this evening.

Sandi~ Can't wait to hear how high your Beta number is ....up up and away it goes :) YAY!!


UPDATED~ Feeling happy and sad.....just found out another one of my friends is 9 weeks and 6 days pregnant,this will be here third baby.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Josey, hang in there girl. I will be praying that you will not lose a tube in all of this!

sandi...cant wait to hear your numbers! I will check in later!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey your in my prayers as well. 

Asfm I will update in the morning when I get test results. I got down there to late to be able to get them today :(


----------



## Anxious5

needafriend said:


> Fingers crossed for Adanma and Anxious!!!

Thnx...hope I drank some of what all you guys had....lol


----------



## needafriend

Anxious5 said:


> needafriend said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for Adanma and Anxious!!!
> 
> Thnx...hope I drank some of what all you guys had....lolClick to expand...

I think it's all the Perrier water I drink, go get some!!!LOL... Good luck, FX for you!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Josey your in my prayers as well.
> 
> Asfm I will update in the morning when I get test results. I got down there to late to be able to get them today :(

Omgosh that would have drove me nutty! Im so impatient!
Eager to hear the good news in the morning!

I should be a few days into my 2ww. Cant say I feel anything but ridiculously tired today. Im allergic to the sun, so Ive had to stay inside all day because I had a bit of a reaction while we were camping. I think that made me a little groggy just from lack of fresh air and sunlight.


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies can't sleep too warm in the ward thought I would update you they now decided I can have injection in morn.....thank you so much for all your thoughts and prayers don't know what I do without u all x


----------



## jaimad

Well it's been so long since I've been on this sight but I just wanted to update all you ladies. Our pregnancy came to a halting devastating stop 2 weeks ago today. I went in for my 22 week appointment to find out that our baby girl had no heartbeat. It was so sudden as I was just feeling her the day before. I went in that day to be induced & had her that evening. The cause was due to a try knot in her cord. It was such a sudden deal my dr said. We are glad to know she is in a better place now but our hearts ache so badly. I go back to the dr on the 17th & I hope to get the ok to try again. Sorry to be such a downer but thought I should let you ladies know since some of you were a BIG part of my ttc journey! I am sure I will be back soon & hope to join you ladies again for support when we are given the go ahead to try again! 

Reeds-do I see that you are preggo??


----------



## jaimad

Well it's been so long since I've been on this sight but I just wanted to update all you ladies. Our pregnancy came to a halting devastating stop 2 weeks ago today. I went in for my 22 week appointment to find out that our baby girl had no heartbeat. It was so sudden as I was just feeling her the day before. I went in that day to be induced & had her that evening. The cause was due to a try knot in her cord. It was such a sudden deal my dr said. We are glad to know she is in a better place now but our hearts ache so badly. I go back to the dr on the 17th & I hope to get the ok to try again. Sorry to be such a downer but thought I should let you ladies know since some of you were a BIG part of my ttc journey! I am sure I will be back soon & hope to join you ladies again for support when we are given the go ahead to try again! 

Reeds-do I see that you are preggo??


----------



## fluterby429

Oh my heart just aches for you Josey and Jaimad. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

AFM...This is my last day of AF. Should be ovulating around the 22nd and DH leaves on the 23rd so I'm cutting it close. Pray for me girls. This is my last shot for over a year


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

jaimad...I dont even know what to say. That is heart wrenching. Im sorry for your loss does not seem to do justice to the words that should be said, but God loves you and loves your daughter and someday you will be with her again.


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies, so so sorry jaimad can't imagine what your going through hun u are in my thoughts ......well they did another scan this morn and found fluid in plevis so surgeon has been and said if I have injection I could die I'm just waiting for emergency surgery now feeling very nervous if I don't hve surgery It could be fatal. ......surgeons said they wll try There best to keep the tube but may have to take it away.....they goinf to do keyhole but may have to do open if things get complicated x


----------



## needafriend

Josey and Jaimad, you both in my prayers and thoughts!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Josey and Jaimad I am praying for you. I pray that God gives you peace, strength and comfort.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jaimad my heart breaks for you and your family. i am so sorry


----------



## needafriend

So ladies...I have been lingering on other threads the last few days. NO ONE is a friendly and caring as u bunch. I don't want to leave u guys. Would u mind if I stuck around and cheered you on?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I have good news. My levels have went to 4165 for 20dpo! The dr's nurse also agrees with Carole...there may be more than 1!! I have a appt next thursday and we will know more.


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> So ladies...I have been lingering on other threads the last few days. NO ONE is a friendly and caring as u bunch. I don't want to leave u guys. Would u mind if I stuck around and cheered you on?

Please stay here with us :) you know you are more then welcomed to stay,we would all miss you if you left.:flower: 



reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I have good news. My levels have went to 4165 for 20dpo! The dr's nurse also agrees with Carole...there may be more than 1!! I have a appt next thursday and we will know more.

That is awesome....see all that twin talk might have worked!! lol

Okay AFM both hands and wrist are in braces for 8 weeks as i have been DX with overused syndrom of my wrist and hands!!! Basically i have worn out the joints and this is why i have stiffness,weakness and alot of pain and swelling. So i will be wearing braces for 8 weeks, 16-18 hours a day...ice 3-4 times a day,motion exercises to do and Tylenol for pain but when extreme pain i can take Tylenol with Codine. I can't have motrin produces cuz they make my stomach bleed(I had Gastric Bypass).....we did our best to catch eggie but i don't feel very positive about this month!!


----------



## needafriend

Navy....U just never know when u will catch that eggie. That's crazy about your wrists? Is the damage permanent? Good luck with the wrist supports and exercises, hopefully you will have some relief.
Thanks for the invite to stay...would love to if no one else objects.
I told Reeds a few days ago she was having twins, I said her numbers were just too high for a single pregnancy as well as my physic powers told me...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna I hope your doing well. I didn't feel positive last cycle as well...and well look at me. :)

Carole yes you have been telling me!! HOw you tonight? DId you get that link to work?


----------



## Anxious5

Wow reeds I am so happy for you

Navy sorry to hear bout that hope you get to feeling better

Jaimad I am so sorry for you loss

Needa how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## cheekybint

Oh no Jaimad I am so so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your husband xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies firstly excuse. Me if I make mistakss s still dizzy from surgery was in 4 hrs had keyhole took pics what they showed me he said if they had waitred another day woukd not be herr now unfortunately left tube waas damaged so had to take it out right tube attached to pelvis but he took pics for consultant who did reversal so we find out were we go from here. X


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Josey, glad to hear you're okay. I can not even imagine how you must be feeling right now :hugs:

I hope you get some good news about the 2nd tube.


----------



## needafriend

Anxious5 said:


> Wow reeds I am so happy for you
> 
> Navy sorry to hear bout that hope you get to feeling better
> 
> Jaimad I am so sorry for you loss
> 
> Needa how is your pregnancy going?

Thanks for the inquiry.
10 DPO beta 13
12 DPO beta 57
14 DPO beta 180

Nurse has told me I no longer have to do for them but I asked if I could do one more. I know....I just am paranoid. So I will go either 16 or 17 DPO. She wants me to call next week and make my first prenatal appt. And is booking a scan for first week in Sept so I will be 7 or 8 weeks. 

I feel tired in the afternoon, alert as heck in the morning, sore nipples, some AF type cramps on and off front and lower back, heartburn and almost gaggy already at times. 

I still can't believe it happened....Girls other than alot of BDing as u can see from my chart, I did nothing different. Well...the only thing we did more than normal is have it at nite when I was ready for bed and I didn't get up, just fell asleep that way. (I have been told I have a retroverted cervic so I like to try to keep it in there as long as possible)
Fingers crossed for u hun!!


----------



## cheekybint

Good to hear the numbers are increasing Needa :)

I don't blame you for continuing to check them though, will put your mind at rest

Still hoping for my BFP this month too


----------



## needafriend

Rest up and heal Josey!! I am hope there is good news form the pics they took. Take care hun!!!


----------



## needafriend

cheekybint said:


> Good to hear the numbers are increasing Needa :)
> 
> I don't blame you for continuing to check them though, will put your mind at rest
> 
> Still hoping for my BFP this month too

Thanks Cheeky!
Just saw your chart...looking good and that's great that your on the second cycle of clomid, I have seen things go quick once a person is on that treatment. It's crazy...reeds and I are eachothers rock and try to support through the doubts etc. We have both had a mc in the past plus with the TR it makes u scared and paranoid.
FX for u this cycle!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks :D

We're really hoping the Clomid does it's job! Just depends which side I've ovulated on again I guess.


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> So ladies...I have been lingering on other threads the last few days. NO ONE is a friendly and caring as u bunch. I don't want to leave u guys. Would u mind if I stuck around and cheered you on?

You just kidding right? You know we want you to stay. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I have good news. My levels have went to 4165 for 20dpo! The dr's nurse also agrees with Carole...there may be more than 1!! I have a appt next thursday and we will know more.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey I so hope they can save that tube. My prayers are with you.

Mel I am praying hard it was the correct tube this month!!

I am so tired ladies and I am not leaving you either!! I love my tr ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Joesy I am praying for you sweetie.:hugs:

Cheeky, I am praying you got the:spermy:egg.

Today I went to the doctor. They did a vaginal ultrasound (sorry for TMI) and they said my uterus and ovaries look good. He told me that he would remove my fibroids during surgery. But as far as the date I had to get the 5th instead of 4th because he has a scheduled c-section. I am so excited :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Fantastic numbers Reeds!


----------



## needafriend

Ready...SO SO excited for you. U get to have the TR soon, heal and start the bding. FX it will be a quick journey!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole try this link

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Lovely Ladies:) How is everyone's Saturday?? the kiddos have kept DH and i hopping this morning....Soon I am taking my youngest to her friends 4th Birthday Party.....should be fun to watch a bunch of 4 year olds run around. 

Thank you ladies for the well wishes to get my hands and wrists working normal again...Also wanted to update you all that i finally was able to get my MRI results on disk so i can take them to my Neurology appt. on Sept 3rd to see if my seizures have returned. So if a BFP isn't for me this month, the break will come in welcoming arms although i must admit it will be hard waiting for Dec to get here so we can start trying again!!! But i will be cheering you all on for H&H 9 months and BFP's :flower:
Have a nice day ladies, I'll be back on this afternoon/evening :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Navy have fun at the party. I love kids parties. It is fun to watch them they have such a imagnation.

How is everyone doing this weekend? I am crazy busy with football (youngest son), homework, and visiting my SIL in the hospital. So have a great day ladies.

TTYL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna sounds like a fun day!! Lots of giggling. 

Ready have a good day!!


Hope everyone else is okay...


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hey Reeds, that cute little picture of the baby in the pea pod in your siggy....maybe you'll need to see if they have one with two babies in the pod!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Oh, I just realized that my af is scheduled to arrive for our anniversary! Wouldnt that be a great gift to us if it didnt come and we got a bfp instead?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That would be so neat!! FX FOR YOU


----------



## needafriend

Mrs Mommy...That would be a fantastic gift!! Hoping for you!


----------



## ready4onemore

Mrs.Mommy said:


> Oh, I just realized that my af is scheduled to arrive for our anniversary! Wouldnt that be a great gift to us if it didnt come and we got a bfp instead?!

FX that she'd doesn show up. :af:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Has anyone heard from Adanma? We haven't heard from her...kinda concerned.


----------



## needafriend

Well Ladies....I am off a day earlier to see my dad in BC. I am so excited but scared to as I have been warned by my sisters that he has lost so much weight and looks older from his illness. Will be off the thread til Friday so I hope to log back in and see some BFP...sending positive energy to all in the TWW and all who are TTC...will miss ya!


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies:) It's just a chill out day and watch sports today at my house!! 

Needa~ Have a safe trip :)

Reeds~ I haven't heard from Adanma....Hope she is doing okay. How are you feeling??

I'll be back on later to check in ,Have a nice Sunday everyone:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Having a crazy anxious day. I really think I just need a nap. SO off to dreamland!! LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Reeds how are you feeling today? Hey I just notice your baby is due on tax day. 

Adanma, where are you please check in.

needa, have a safe trip.

Navy, are you preparing to catch the egg? LOL

I am off to do homework will be back later today.


----------



## ready4onemore

Sorry double post.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready I am anxious today...think I need to poas!! LOL I guess I just can't wrap around my mind that I really am pregnant.


----------



## Navy2mom

Ready~ I am 3 DPO today...so i just have my fx'd now....we shall find out soon,AF is due on Aug 28th or 29th


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> Ready~ I am 3 DPO today...so i just have my fx'd now....we shall find out soon,AF is due on Aug 28th or 29th

Praying she stays away. :af::af::af::af:


----------



## Doingit4us

Good morning ladies. Congrats to those with a BFP! I am very happy for you guys.

I have been so busy since we moved to Virginia. Still unpacking and trying to get adjusted to the new job and the area. I am 6 days late as of today. AF was due 10 Aug. I have taken 3 bpt and all BFNs. Took one the day Af was due, one the day after and the last one was 4 days after. Had signs of AF (cramping) about a week ago, but she never showed. Other than very swollen tender bbs, I have no symptoms of either :( . I have an appt on the 23rd to discuss IUI. If AF doesn't show by then, I'm probably going to request something to get it started.


I hope everyone elses baby making is going well. Baby dust to you alL!


----------



## famof6

Good Morning,checking in its been crazy around here with work and trying to get everything ready for vacation starting Sunday.I guess I am already out for this month DH is working day shift this week so does not go very well with me working nights and ff moved my O day to Saturday.The only time we have together this week is also with 4 kiddos running around the house.I have been angry with DH for telling them he would switch hours as he knows this is the week.I am hoping I O later we will be heading to Florida Sunday.I got the new opks so just hoping I get a positive later than what ff says.

I hope everyone in the wait gets that BFP.


Reeds&Needa glad to see you are doing well and those numbers going up!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Jaimad, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs: 
Joesy, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with you all. It is good to see doingit, jonnanne and famof6.


Reeds, what are our numbers today?

Adamna, where are you sweetie?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready I won't get my levels again I don't think. I see the dr on thursday. So eager and ready to see him


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Hi ladies! Couldnt get on here today since everyone started school today and the world is hectic. Feeling very tired and starting to feel sick sometimes. Im trying to ignore it though because you know how we can imagine our own symptoms and mountains out of mole hills. We are heading off to go camping again in the wee hours of Friday AM, so I think I might just try and test before then just to get it out of my head. I cant imagine sending my hubby out to the store from a campsite so I can poas!


----------



## Adanma

Sorry it's been awhile. Wow a lot has happened since I left. We got back from vacation last night and I went right over to my sisters house to see the baby again. Jai I am so sorry to hear about that. How heart wrenching. Glad to hear reeds and needa are doing well. maybe 2 reeds? wow!

AFM: I was really optimistic during vacation as AF didn't show up. She showed up the morning we left San Diego. 2 days late. So depressing. We are not trying this month. I can't deal with the ups and downs right now. I have a lot going on emotionally as it is and I just need to focus on getting myself in a good place. We will start again next cycle. I am here cheering everyone on still though! Ready it's getting close girl! nOkay well more tomorrow. Thank you everyone for being so positive. 

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma good to hear from you. So sorry the witch showed. HUGS


----------



## fluterby429

hey ladies! I hopd everyone had a great weekend. We were super busy spending time as a family since this is the last week the kids will see dh before he deploys next month. I'm ready for this weekend...bd like crazy hoping we catch that egg. I pray each night. I cant bare the thought of having to wait a year!

Anyway...hope everyone is well. I'm on my phone so it's hard to read everything. I'll have to catch up. Sandi...do we know if u have more than one yet?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Where is everyone?

Adanma sorry the :witch: showed up. 

Flutter, I am hoping you catch the :spermy: egg before your DH leaves.

Okay ladies will check in on you all later. Have a good day.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello all.... Af is due friday have lots of white cm and a migraine i havent been able to get rid off, Fxd and going to take a nap now


----------



## Navy2mom

HI Ladies :) just checking in to see how you are all doing. Getting ready for my little girls birthday party this upcoming weekend. Her Birthday is actually today,she turned 4yrs old :) 
TMI...sorry!! I noticed Creamy CM today more then normal for me but i really don't want to get my hopes up yet as i am 5 DPO today. 

Anxious: sorry AF showed up :hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Navy2mom said:


> HI Ladies :) just checking in to see how you are all doing. Getting ready for my little girls birthday party this upcoming weekend. Her Birthday is actually today,she turned 4yrs old :)
> TMI...sorry!! I noticed Creamy CM today more then normal for me but i really don't want to get my hopes up yet as i am 5 DPO today.
> 
> Anxious: sorry AF showed up :hugs:

Hasnt shown up yet... Still have 2 moré days to hope


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fx that she stays away for both of you!


----------



## famof6

Good Morning,hope everyone is doing well..


I have to get this off my chest as I feel like I did something wrong.I called the only OB that will see a TR patient within 50 miles a couple of weeks ago.I don't really know why just wanted an appt.to make sure I am fine as this will be the DR I will use if I get a BFP.The lady that answered the phone said there was no reason to make a appt.until I got a positive test.I really just want to meet this DR for him to know I had a TR and go from there.I called this morn and made a appt.to get a yearly exam which I have not had in forever.I did not tell them I had a TR they didn't ask any ?s not even how old I am.Of course I will tell them I had a TR when I go Sept 7 but I just feel like I lied or something,but it was like if I wasn't preggo I was getting in there.Was calling again a bad thing?I feel like it was.


----------



## cheekybint

No you did nothing wrong

It's bad enough that there's only 1 doctor within 50 miles that will even see a TR patient, let alone be told not to make an appointment until you're pregnant. 

Do you not have continued care from a fertility specialist or anything?


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

You did nothing wrong!! You need a yearly exam and that is what you made the appt. for. Is there not a RE around that you can see?

Ladies I have finished all my summer classes so far. I am so excited that I will get to bed a normal time. Just thinking about getting to bed on time makes me :sleep:. :haha:


----------



## Adanma

fam: nothing at all wrong with that. I didn't know there were docs who wouldn't see a tr patient. I haven't had any trouble... lucky I guess.

ready: what classes were you taking? I remember the relief when the smester was over and I could just go to sleep whenever I wanted and get up whenever I wanted. Well... within reason. I had a job still, but... still wonderful to not have to pull the late nighters and all nighters.

moi: I have a meeting with my son's teacher today. Ian will be with me too so he can meet her. I just want to make sure she is prepared to teach my child. I'm a little discouraged as this is her second year teaching so how much experience could she have had with kids on the spectrum right? So I am preparing some questions and I have no problem requesting a class change if the answers aren't satisfactory. We have already met with the principal and special programs director and I felt good about what they knew and how they handle kids on the spectrum, but he is going to be with his teacher like 97% of the time so.... shouldn't she be experienced with this too? Anyway that's really off topic. I had a really short period it seems like. Heavy on day 1, light- medium on day 2, and spotting day three. Nothing this morning. Maybe I'm having a lining issue?

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I had short cycles as well. Only 3 days and my dr said my lining should be fine. 

Fam you did nothing wrong, you need a yearly and want to meet the dr sounds like you did what was right for you.


----------



## ready4onemore

Just checking in you ladies. Everyone has been very quite. I hope all is well.


----------



## Adanma

reeds that makes me feel a lot better! After my tubal my periods were so awful. I had a period that lasted almost a month. Then I'd get a couple of weeks off and then be bleeding again so I guess I'm not used to just a normal flow? 

I decided to work on losing a bit of weight while I'm not actively trying this month. It will keep my mind off of things and I need to take a bit off anyway. I've gained 25 lbs since I got married almost 4 years ago. eek! I'm only 5'2 so.... that's a LOT! Looking to just eat better and get my a** up and move more. I feel better already just doing what I did today.

reeds: any idea of when/ if you'll be able to tell how many are in there?

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I have my dr appt tomorrow. Hopefully we will have answers then. I am pretty anxious and nervous about it. I keep reading on here about the ladies that go to their first appt and there is nothing there. UGH So scarey


----------



## ready4onemore

Good night ladies I am going to bed early.:happydance::sleep:

reeds, no worries you will be just fine.

Nite Nite:sleep:


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay ladies where is everyone at today? :cry: I miss you ladies.


----------



## Adanma

I'm here! My kids school was supposed to start today, but instead the teachers are striking. Yay. This is day 2 of the healthier me plan. So far so good. 

Ready: that month is going to fly by. The month before my reversal went soooo fast. The couple months before that.... not so much. 

Okay so I just realized that the weekend after my anniversary is my O weekend. lol. So we may catch the egg without even trying! Wouldn't that be something.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> Okay so I just realized that the weekend after my anniversary is my O weekend. lol. So we may catch the egg without even trying! Wouldn't that be something.
> 
> Adanma

That would be great. Your anniversary is next Wednesday right? Because mines is next Thursday.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. All went well at the dr. He did a quick external scan and onley seen 1 sac a fuzzy little bean. He did order another beta with my other blood work and said I have a cyst on my right ovary. Said that was pretty normal in a healthy pregnancy. So far so good. :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, Yeah!! that is great. Maybe the other bean is hiding behind the one you all saw. That would be great.:thumbup:

Where is the rest of my ladies.


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Great news Reeds!

Ready..its almost time! Arent you excited! I wish I had come on here before my surgery. You know we will all be here waiting just as excited cheering on a quick and speedy recovery!

Off to go camping again in a few hours. Expecting my af on Sunday..hopefully she will stay away. You girlies have a great weekend!


----------



## Mrs.Mommy

Holy moly, I just realized this is the first cycle I didnt test early! Im so proud of myself! Not one red cent spent on my paos obsession!


----------



## famof6

Good Morning Ladies,How is everyone?

I have not got a positive opk yet and no ewcm.So hoping we still have time to catch that egg this cycle.Today is my first day of vacation even though we are not leaving til Sunday.Gotta catch up on bding.

Reeds glad they seen your little bean.This is it girl!!You must be so excited.

Ready it has been quiet lately.They days are getting fewer til you become whole again.WooHoo!!

MrsMommy,I am so Jealous.We usually go camping about 5 weeks out of the year.So far we haven't been.Hope you have a great time and that af is a no show..

I am off to get some sleep then clean clean clean and pack.We have a friend thats going to house/dog sit while we are away.So I am wanting everything perfect for them while we are gone..


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

MrsMommy, have fun camping and I hope AF is a no show. Congrats on not POAS this month. LOL

Fam, Have a great vacation. I go on vacation Wednesday my anniversary is Thursday.

Have a great day ladies and I hope to see more post today. :flower:


----------



## Adanma

mrs: have fun camping!

fam: have a nice vacation!

ready: yeah my anniversary is wednesday. I just went on vacation, but I'm ready for another one. hahahaa! Nothing like a vacation with the kids to wear you out! Next year for our 5th anniversary we are hoping to get tickets to the US Open Tennis tourny since it's right around the same time. Pretty pricey though. We'll see.

Getting ready to go excersize now. Trying to make it a habit.

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

how did I miss reeds update?

reeds: yay! I remember seeing my first at 7 weeks 5 days. We were confirming pregnancy since I had just had a miscarriage. I saw his little heart beat and it really healed a big part of that wound I had from the first baby. Wishing you very happy healthy pregnancy!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies.....I am back from my mini vaca to see my parents. My dad is weak, using a cane and lost 35 lbs....it's hard to see but is nicer on the eyes than being on life support thats for sure. He had a CT scan and he still has the old blood clot and it's pushing on his lung, so it looks like they will operate again next week. When will this end for the poor man.....

Congrats Mommy on not abusing the POAS this month! 
Congrats on Ready and Adanma on their upcoming anniversaries.
fam....enjoy your camping trip.
Reeds, you know how I feel about your scan, amazing that u saw your little bean with an external scan so soon. Still have this nagging feeling that they might be spooning and one is hiding behind the other!
I hope everyone else is fantastic and healthy!


----------



## Adanma

aww. thinking of you needa. It's got to be rough seeing him not at his best. I know my dad is like... my idea of a strong healthy man. Invincible even. I couldn't bear to see him sick. Praying for you and family.
Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma said:


> aww. thinking of you needa. It's got to be rough seeing him not at his best. I know my dad is like... my idea of a strong healthy man. Invincible even. I couldn't bear to see him sick. Praying for you and family.
> Adanma

It's been tough, my dad has always been a workaholic! He always did everything on his own and never complained when ill. Now he feels so blah that is all he can talk about. He still has a PICC line directly into his heart region as well as what looks to be an Ostomy type bag attacthed to his side with a tube running out to drain this old blood but the remaining blood is too thick to come out this tube. So, looks like they will be putting in a larger drain. It's so hard to see your hero suffer and become so needy when he has always been the rock in the family. But, God is good and we now know what he kind of virus he had...Negative Gram Bacilii Ecoli which is normally fatal. (4 days before he got sick, he was purchasing a used septic truck for his carwash. The guy they bought it from did a demo and who knows what he inhaled. SO SO SCARY!!!
Thanks for keeping him in your thoughts!


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, Get you work-out on. I have been going after work. I must say it makes you feel great.

Needa, let you father know he has folks in the States praying for him. Who knows tell him one day I may even get to come and visit him. :hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

Congrats reedsgirl so happy to hear all is well

Afm... Af showed today so onto NeXT mnth, this time it really hit me hard, cried alot and was very sad but Dh is so sweet and loving


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. 

Anxious so sorry the witch got you. 

Mrs.Mommy yay for not poas yet. FX the witch doesn't show and you will get to yet!

Yes Carole and seems as though the dr mayy agree with you. As you know I am going for another scan on tuesday my levels came back at 27125.40 at 5+6 so I am a but anxious today but I am sticking in there and I have all you awesme ladies to help me. A super big thanks to Carole for all the support and the yummy chocolate I got in the mail today. Your the best girl!! :)


----------



## needafriend

Anxious....So sorry she found u!! 
Reeds, I am glad u liked the Canadian chocolate.


----------



## ready4onemore

Mmm, chocolate I am so weak when in comes to chocolate. 

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## tnfishingurl

Thought I might not find anyone else on here in the same situation. Had my TR surgery last month and I am soooo excited to try. We got to start as soon as I felt well, but don't think this is our month. I have waited for 13 years....guess it would not kill me to wait a little longer. I am not "feeling" pregnant. I wonder if I am dreaming sometimes or did I really, FINALLY, save the money and get the procedure done. All the best.... :) :cloud9:


----------



## famof6

Welcome tnfishingurl,I also had my TR last month.It still doesn't seems real sometimes.We are waiting for that BFP too.These ladies will give you support and hope.I have seen 2 new BFPs here lately,and that lets me know that it very well can happen.Where about in TN are you located?I live in NW GA.Love the name.DH and I love to fish,me more for the quietness that it brings.lol

Hope everyone has a great weekend..


----------



## needafriend

Welcome tnfishingurl.....Had my TR in Jan 2010, they were cut and coag back in 2005. Had a MC in May and got a bfp a few weeks ago. Hope your journey is short and pleasant. The girls on this thread are so amazing and kind, you will never want to leave. (this is still my chat thread) 
EVERYONE ELSE.... Have a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## needafriend

CALLING OUT FOR SOME PRAYERS!!!
My gf just had her baby this am via C-sec at 24 weeks. She was spotting last nite and they could not stop the labour. Baby has been flown to Edmonton, (where I live as she lives in a smaller community hours outside the city) The Dr are not overly opptimistic at this point as they do not want to give false hope.

Baby Layton is 1 lb 8 oz.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> CALLING OUT FOR SOME PRAYERS!!!
> My gf just had her baby this am via C-sec at 24 weeks. She was spotting last nite and they could not stop the labour. Baby has been flown to Edmonton, (where I live as she lives in a smaller community hours outside the city) The Dr are not overly opptimistic at this point as they do not want to give false hope.
> 
> Baby Layton is 1 lb 8 oz.



Oh my gosh Carole. I will be praying for her and Layton. Oh my how sad and worriesome. Prayers that he pulls through


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tnfishingurl said:


> Thought I might not find anyone else on here in the same situation. Had my TR surgery last month and I am soooo excited to try. We got to start as soon as I felt well, but don't think this is our month. I have waited for 13 years....guess it would not kill me to wait a little longer. I am not "feeling" pregnant. I wonder if I am dreaming sometimes or did I really, FINALLY, save the money and get the procedure done. All the best.... :) :cloud9:

Welcome. This is truly a lovely bunch of ladies. We stick together and support each other through it all. I also got my sticky BFP a weeks before needafriend. I have had 3 mcs prior and my tr was done in April 09 after I was also cut and burned in April 03. My levels are climbing great and Carole(needafriend) and the dr think there is more than one but in the first ultrasound we only seen one. I really hope your journey ttc is a short one.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Welcome TNfishingGurl, you will find great support here.

Needa, I will be praying for your friend and the baby. I pray for the baby to make and that God shows his glory and shock the doctors.

Reeds, we all think it is more that one in there. LOL 

I hope all is well.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi All :hi: Well it's about 10:40pm here in California and yes i am still up while my family sleeps:)
I think i am 9 or 10 DPO...I have been keeping my self busy so i don't drive myself batty!! My youngest,Sarah had her birthday party today and it was a blast!!!!! I will try to post a link so you can all view the birthday pictures :) 

Welcome to TNfishinGurl,Great support here and very caring ladies!! I'm Anna, Had my TR March 2010 ,Dh and I have 3 kids and are wanting a 4th....Hope your TTC journey is a short one:)

reeds~ YAY for seeing your little bean,but i agree with the Dr and Needa.....there is another little bean in there hinding!!

Ready~ I am so excited for you to get your TR soon:)

Needa~ OH MY,I turely hope your friend and the baby pull though.....I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. I also hope your father does well with the upcoming surgery sweetie:hugs:

Early Congrats to our two ladies with Anniversary's coming up :) 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend....Well i will be back on tomorrow.....Off to bed for me!! Night


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome TNfishinGurl, I am Jessica my Tr was done in March of this year,i have 4 lovely children and working on number 5

needafriend sorry to hear bout your friend and her baby , will keep them in my prayers
Ready... Not much longer till ur surgery, i bet you aré do excited!!!
Reedsgirl... So happy for you!!
Afm ... I have decided not to do anything this mnth and it happens it happens, It hit me really hard this mnth and cant see myself going through this pain to much longer


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Jessica this is not a easy journey, please don't give up. I was ttc after my tr 15months before I got a sticky bean. And I am still praying that this bean is sticking. I get nervous all the time. But I know after all I have been through it will be so worth it in a few months. The journey is rough but I firmly agree that all good things come to those who wait and God will provide and take care of us. It makes me so sad when I see you ladies about to give up. Please hang in there I was on the verge so many times as well and all I could do is pray about it. Hugs hunni


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with all of you. I am not feeling so well today. Sinus and allergies. 

Anxious, I agree with Reeds just hang in there. I can only imange the struggle but I am sure I will find out soon enough.

Reeds, how are you feeling? 

Navy, can't wait to see the party pictures.

Needa, keep us posted on your friend and the baby, as well as your father's surgery. 

Have a good day ladies. If I get to feeling better I will check in later.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready I am feeling confused today. I don't have any realy symptoms today so I am fretting. I am sure all is fine I know each day will be different.


----------



## needafriend

Jessica,

They say (I'm sure you know) that the average healthy couple without a TR in the past only have a 25% chance of conception each month. U need to cheer up, and march forward. I know u may think...Oh easy for her to say now but I had my TR in Jan and just now got a positive that is healthy. My advice for you is to start charting, Reeds and I just started a few cycles ago and it really helped us see what our body was doing. I still kinda think my FF chart looks odd and I would have never guessed I would have O the day is said I did, even with OPK`s.If u look at it my guess would have been the 14 or 15. SO point being, try a BBT chart, use some cheapie OPK`s, and RELAX. I honestly thought that way my last cycle, even though we tried and I was charting, in my mind I was thinking, it truly is in God`s hands and I don`t have any say over it but will do all in my power to help. It`s only been a few months hun, chin up and think positive, it`s hard as heck!! 

Well.....Baby Layton has taken a turn for the worse. Sad thing is, if the baby can pull through, chances are high he will have tons of medical issues. It`s such a difficult time for my friend and her family. Thanks for keeping her in your thoughts!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening Carole! I sure miss chatting with you back and forth. Hope to get my text problem fixed tomorrow so we can chat away. How are you feeling?


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, hun yes everything is fine I am sure. Don't fret, be of good cheer. :hugs:

Needa, thanks for the update I am still praying for them. How are you feeling?


----------



## needafriend

Well Ready...I feel smoking bloated, I know its not baby belly but holy cow it`s not sucking in like normal. I am a big girl to begin with so I have belly chub but this bloating is crazy. I have been nauseated at times, sore np and a little heart burn. Just had a few cramps this eve for the first time in a week. Made me panic a bit. LOL.....Reeds and I are each others text support when we are feeling scared and over analysing everything. Ur surgery date is creeping up soon now. I am so excited for u!!! 
My friend is now on her way to Edmonton as they have been told the baby is not doing well. Will keep u all posted.


----------



## ready4onemore

I am glad you two are supporting each other. Your babies will be born just weeks apart. No need to panic it will be fine. 

Yes please keep us posted on the baby still praying.


----------



## needafriend

Bad news...my friend text messaged me and the brain scan of the baby came back with no activity. They have been moved to a private room in the hospital and it is now the parents decision when to take the baby off life support. Very sad, my heart goes out to Holly and Ryan Layton as well as their tiny angel, baby boy Layton.


----------



## Adanma

omg! so much has happened! I need to stop leaving for a couple days!

fish: welcome! TR for me was at the end of may this year. ttc for two cycles. This is 3rd cycle and not really trying this time. I need an emotional break. Good luck to you and looking forward to getting to know you.

reeds: how amazing would it be if it is twins!?

ready: I am loving excersizing. I'm not weighing myself, but I have already lost because my too tight pants can now be buttoned! woohoo!

needa: I feel for your friend and her family. How tough that has to be. Praying for them.

AFM: my big boy went to school today for a short morning only. Parents stayed with kids this time. Ian was sooooo over stimulated. People were just roaming around and it was loud. My poor boy. I was overstimulated myself! He is looking forward to tomorrow which is the first day without mommy. I'm nervous! In more on topic news: Even though I know I'm not going to actively try this month like with charting etc, I know I'm going to bd around my O time as it falls around my anniversary. Even knowing that though, I still feel more relaxed about everything this month just by not calling it trying. Its so freeing! hahahaa! And I'm okay if I don't get pregnant this month because I'm not really trying you know? 

In other slightly related news: I have been visiting my sister and her baby pretty frequently and oh my goodness I can't wait for one of my own! She is so precious. I just stare at her for hours and I could do it for more! It might actually be helping to have a baby fix every day!

Anyway talk to everyone soon!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Well...got three text messages when I turned my phone on. My friend messaged me that she was wrong about the scan not showing brain activity, he did have some but he had a bleed on the brain. But he passed away in the middle of the night. They named him Kobe Layton. Holly and Ryan will be in my thoughts...I can't imagine what they are going through.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Needa, I will be praying for their strenght and peace at this difficult time. I don't know what it is like but I can only imange the pain. Thanks for the update. 

Adamna, I am glad you are getting your baby fix. LOL Don't worry your time is coming.

Have a good day ladies. I will check on you all later.


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx ladies It is hard and I pray every night for the strength to do this...Dont know what I would do without you guys


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies :) How is everyone doing today???? So here is the link to see my little 4 year olds birthday party this past Saturday..... https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59716&id=1623865364&l=dc8e5e892d

I am going to go do some reading and then i will post again:)


----------



## fluterby429

Hey ladies. Hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm still stuck using my phone so I haven't read thru all the posts. Soo welcome newbies...glad to have ya

Sandi...YAY on getting to see your bean. I'm soo happy for you

Needa...my thoughts and prayers go out to your friend...very sad

Ready..not too much longer girly! Yay for that

AFM...we had a great weekend in TN. We did all the bd'n we could do. I used pre-seed and instead cups so we'll see what happens. He had to say good-bye to our babies last night and it just tore me up. I had to drop him off at the airport early this morn so he could go back to TX. Hopefully I'll get to fly down to see him leave for Iraq next month.


----------



## Navy2mom

Needa~ Oh My!! I am So sorry to hear that your friend's baby boy took a turn for the worse and passed away :( I will be keeping your friends family in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, I so love to jump in bouncers. LOL I am such a kid.

Flutter, glad to here from you. I hope you caught the egg. 

Reeds, Where are you today. I hope all is well.

TTYL


----------



## famof6

Hello Ladies.We are enjoying our vacation but needed to check in to see how everyone is doing.I still have not got a positive opk.I don't know what is going on.I missed one day without testing maybe that was my day.

Needa sorry to here about your friend and baby Kobe.They are in my prayers.

Well Im off here.Its been a long day.Have a good week everyone.


----------



## fluterby429

sigh...my ex called my son tonight and told him his wife of 2wks is pg. It felt like a giant slap in the face since he's the reason I got my tubes tied. He didnt want any kids so when I got pg with our son he said no more. Oh well I guess nothing I can do about just keep praying for my own lil bean


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> sigh...my ex called my son tonight and told him his wife of 2wks is pg. It felt like a giant slap in the face since he's the reason I got my tubes tied. He didnt want any kids so when I got pg with our son he said no more. Oh well I guess nothing I can do about just keep praying for my own lil bean

flutter, don't let that get you down. You will get your sticky bean.


----------



## needafriend

I would feel the same fluter....chin up and u will soon be able to rub your pregnancy in her face. 

FYI....today was a wild one. Went to the BR and noticed there was pink blood when I went pee. Had just got off the phone with my nurse who gave me my lasted beta for 24 DPO which was 4900. I was kinda worried already thinking that was low but now see that's very much in the normal range. Well....she told me to go to hospital to have a scan. Spent 6 hours in two different hospitals. Pink went away quickly, had a scan done and they see the yolk sac but still to early to see a heartbeat. I was worried about a tubal pregnancy and baby is in the uterus. WOW....this is going to be a long nine months!!!! STRESSFUL. I need to remember that 2 out of 3 of my boys I had early bleeding for no reason. Iam not talking spotting, I had gushing...TMI. 

So glad I have u amazing ladies to lean on. And REEDS who has been my shoulder via text. Thanks Hun!!!


----------



## fluterby429

needa I think your bean is just fine. Like u said it can be normal for some bleeding to occur. I bled red with both my boys at about 8wks. I'm glad your bleeding stopped. Stay pos I'm sure it was nothing


----------



## fluterby429

good morning ladies...hope everyone has a great day.

my ticker is off...I'll have to fix it when I get to a computer.

afm...I woke up this morning to my nose running then stuffy out of one side. I really hate getting colds in the summer. I'm gonna take some vitamin c and hope I can ward it off


----------



## needafriend

That was one fo my first symptoms fluter..I had an instant drip of the nose. FX for u this month!!!


----------



## needafriend

REEDS!!!...today is the day that my prediction comes to lite about all those babies you have growing in that belly. LOL....wishing u luck hun and thanks for being a great support, U ROCK!


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies:) 

Needa glad to read everything is okay with you and Baby Bean.....Nice Beta Number too :yay:

Reeds Keep us posted and Good Luck :)

Ready~ I love the ticker you put up to count down to your TR :) 

Fluter~ You will soon have your BFP:) Babydust to you sweetie:hugs: as the other ladies have said don't lose hope,it will happen:)

AFM~ i tested today using a FRER....as I am 13DPO today and have been feeling gaggy and sick to my stomach off and on...but it was a BFN :( so now i know it's just the witch playing mean games with my body and making me feel horrible before she hits!! OH Well....it will happen eventually when i'm not expecting too!!
Hope you ladies have a good day :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies CArole was so right on!! I am having TWINS!! 

Baby A is in a big sac and is measuring 7+3 with a hb of 188, baby B is smaller at 6+3 and with no hb yet but I am praying its just to early to see it. I have read that sometimes it can be 7 weeks. Baby B is hiding behind baby A making him really hard to see. I am staying positive and I just know both of my little ones will make it. I am praying and I know God will take care of us.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....God is already taking care of your babies, and so are you by relaxing and doing all that you have done already to care for yourself in the pregnancy. I feel in my heart that baby B...(who shall be named after moi!...LOL) is going to be fine and the little peanut is just too small to see the HB yet. They will know more when they do another scan in 2 weeks...Just like my Dr said, any scan before the 8 weeks mark can not always give a clear pic of whats going on in there. Baby A must be a girl, taking up the spot lite. 
No wonder you were getting all those positive-neg-then postive OPK's and that wild FF chart...LOL...it makes so much sense. I am so darn happy for you and TJ as well as your kids. How exciting. Guess I better start knitting another blanky!!


----------



## fluterby429

OMG Sandi...how exciting. I pray all is well with your tiny bean. Congrats to you again.

Navy don't give up hope.

Needa..I wish this nose thing was an early pg symptom but I do believe it is going to be a nasty cold


----------



## ready4onemore

Yeah Reeds!!! See God gave you double for your trouble.I am thanking Him for you.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Needa, nice numbers glad everything is okay with your little been.

flutter, I hate summer colds too. I have one and my vacation starts tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## Navy2mom

That is AMAZING news Reeds:) Twins what a blessing!! :) YAY!!! Well i am off to bed....i'll be back on tomorrow,night ,night ladies.


----------



## Adanma

reeds: wow! congrats again! how sweet!

needa: sorry to hear about your friends loss. that just breaks my heart.

AFM: my anniversary today. 4 years! Hubby and I are going out this weekend to celebrate sans kids. This is CD 11 for me and I am getting some watery cm which I do usually get right before my ewcm so even thought I'm trying not to try this time lol I hope O comes on schedule on Sunday as there will be bding on saturday. hahahaa! I'm trying to not try guys. I think this is the best I can do.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....Hope you have a fantastically, romantic weekend and unconsciously catch the egg. 

Hope everyone else is having a great day!!


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma enjoy your anniversary.

Yup my sniffles is full blown sickness. I feel like death


----------



## Anxious5

Flutter...I know how you feel we also have summer colds( my son and I) 
Needa ...Try not to worry so much your little bean is just fine
Navy...Its not over till Af shows, Good luck Hunny!!!
Adanma...I am also trying not to try...lol
Ready....almost time!!!!
Reeds....Yay So excited for !!! 2 little beans ..CONGRATS!!!!!!!

Afm ...Gotta bit of a cold , Trying to get my 5 yr old in school( he is on a waiting list) We will know for sure today if he is in...wish us luck ladies


----------



## needafriend

Well...why are things not just black and white?? 
Just got my 26 DPO levels back and they were 8358 and 24 DPO they were 4900. They didn't quite double. Nurse at Dr's office said she is going to talk to Dr and call me back regarding what to do and if I should go for another beta tomorrow which would be 28 DPO.

Well....as I was typing this nurse called back. She said Dr thinks my numbers are in the range and he is not worried. As well, he looked at the scan I had done at 5w-5d and is pleased with that but would like another one in two weeks at the 8w mark. (Had one booked as that was going to be the original first scan) She said he thinks things are fine at this point but to continue going to beta's.

I tell ya, this is driving me nuts. Why do things always have to be so complex.
Thanks for the ear ladies!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

just a quick check in. My anniversary is tomorrow so we are away and celebrating. 

*Happy Anniversary Adanma!!*​
TTYL


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> reeds: wow! congrats again! how sweet!
> 
> needa: sorry to hear about your friends loss. that just breaks my heart.
> 
> AFM: my anniversary today. 4 years! Hubby and I are going out this weekend to celebrate sans kids. This is CD 11 for me and I am getting some watery cm which I do usually get right before my ewcm so even thought I'm trying not to try this time lol I hope O comes on schedule on Sunday as there will be bding on saturday. hahahaa! I'm trying to not try guys. I think this is the best I can do.
> 
> Adanma

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!! Sending lots of babydust to you sweetie!!!*



fluterby429 said:


> Adanma enjoy your anniversary.
> 
> Yup my sniffles is full blown sickness. I feel like death

*Aww Hope you feel better soon Fluter *



ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> just a quick check in. My anniversary is tomorrow so we are away and celebrating.
> 
> *Happy Anniversary Adanma!!*​
> TTYL

*Aww Ready, Hope you are having a great time out of town with your Hubby  Happy Early Anniversary 
*



Anxious5 said:


> Flutter...I know how you feel we also have summer colds( my son and I)
> Needa ...Try not to worry so much your little bean is just fine
> *Navy...Its not over till Af shows, Good luck Hunny!!!*
> Adanma...I am also trying not to try...lol
> Ready....almost time!!!!
> Reeds....Yay So excited for !!! 2 little beans ..CONGRATS!!!!!!!
> 
> Afm ...Gotta bit of a cold , Trying to get my 5 yr old in school( he is on a waiting list) We will know for sure today if he is in...wish us luck ladies

Aww I hope you feel better soon too Anxious :hugs: and Good Luck with getting your little boy all get up for School :) Thank you for the encouraging words to not give up:hugs:

*Needa~ Your beta numbers look good,I am sure that little bean is safe and sound,hang in there momma*

*Okay AFM: I am feeling pretty good today!! Hubby came home and gave me some bad news about the military...you ladies can only guess....as you you all know he will be leaving again for a little while next year,well it got moved up by a month and extended for longer for him to be gone!! So we decided to NOT go on a TTC break cuz we will be missing alot of time when he is gone ...but if i happen to get a BFP in the next few months and have the baby while he's gone my support system will be my friends here that live around me and all you ladies here. AF is due this Saturday....So here's to trying to catch the eggie in the next few cycles I will check back in a bit.
*


----------



## Navy2mom

*Evening ladies  how is everyone doing tonight?? 
*
*Reeds and Needa~ I have been meaning to ask you ladies what TTC methods besides Charting if any ya'll ladies did this past month that help get your BFP's (if you ladies don't mind sharing with all of us) Please let me know if i am being too nosey!!! *

Well I be back on a few minutes....I need to go get dinner made for my kiddos and pj's out for them to get ready for bed in little bit. DH has duty tonight...YUCK!! So i am parenting solo until 9pm tonight!! Be Back in a little bit :)


----------



## famof6

Reeds, Wow twins!!Congrats seems like everyone already knew that you have 2 lil beans in there.What a blessing.

Well I have given up the opks this month,I think.I am on cd 20 and no positive as of yet.So just been bding like crazy for the heck of it.

Hoping to see more of us with BFPs soon..GL Ladies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy2mom said:


> *Evening ladies  how is everyone doing tonight??
> *
> *Reeds and Needa~ I have been meaning to ask you ladies what TTC methods besides Charting if any ya'll ladies did this past month that help get your BFP's (if you ladies don't mind sharing with all of us) Please let me know if i am being too nosey!!! *
> 
> Well I be back on a few minutes....I need to go get dinner made for my kiddos and pj's out for them to get ready for bed in little bit. DH has duty tonight...YUCK!! So i am parenting solo until 9pm tonight!! Be Back in a little bit :)


Hey Anna I can't say I really did anything different that cycle, I did my temps and checked my cm. I did use baking soda finger on cd11 I think. I was taking my usually 500mg of B6, 81mg of baby aspirin and prenatal vitamin. We did bd a lot that cycle, I mean everyday and night from cd5 to cd 14 I believe. Not cause we was trying it was just in the mood...I did actually make sure that I did have a orgasm each time. (TMI) Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Anna I can't say I really did anything different that cycle, I did my temps and checked my cm. I did use baking soda finger on cd11 I think. I was taking my usually 500mg of B6, 81mg of baby aspirin and prenatal vitamin. We did bd a lot that cycle, I mean everyday and night from cd5 to cd 14 I believe. Not cause we was trying it was just in the mood...I did actually make sure that I did have a orgasm each time. (TMI) Good luck!!:hugs:

*Thank you Sandi  Happy and Healthy 9 to you *


----------



## needafriend

Navy2mom said:


> *Evening ladies  how is everyone doing tonight??
> *
> *Reeds and Needa~ I have been meaning to ask you ladies what TTC methods besides Charting if any ya'll ladies did this past month that help get your BFP's (if you ladies don't mind sharing with all of us) Please let me know if i am being too nosey!!! *
> 
> Well I be back on a few minutes....I need to go get dinner made for my kiddos and pj's out for them to get ready for bed in little bit. DH has duty tonight...YUCK!! So i am parenting solo until 9pm tonight!! Be Back in a little bit :)



Well....other than charting, opk's, checking cm several times daily, the only thing we did different is BDing more at nite. Usually we would just squeeze a quickie in during the day. My last cycle as well as April's cycle when I had the blighted ovum, we did alot of bding at nite. I have been told I have a tilted cervix so gravity might not be on our side. So....we would have sex and I would put the butt on a pillow for 10-15 mins and then carefully remove it. Then try to go to sleep. LOL...not the most romantic vision but a girl does what she has to do.
I remember telling dh that we need to do it at nite as that is how I got a + last time and so we did 90% of out bding at bedtime....and got a bfp again. So I think there is something to it!! As well as we did it everyday, once a day for six days around O time. (I only had an orgasm maybe 50% of the time)
Hope that wasn't TMI? 
Good luck girls!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Well....other than charting, opk's, checking cm several times daily, the only thing we did different is BDing more at nite. Usually we would just squeeze a quickie in during the day. My last cycle as well as April's cycle when I had the blighted ovum, we did alot of bding at nite. I have been told I have a tilted cervix so gravity might not be on our side. So....we would have sex and I would put the butt on a pillow for 10-15 mins and then carefully remove it. Then try to go to sleep. LOL...not the most romantic vision but a girl does what she has to do.
> I remember telling dh that we need to do it at nite as that is how I got a + last time and so we did 90% of out bding at bedtime....and got a bfp again. So I think there is something to it!! As well as we did it everyday, once a day for six days around O time. (I only had an orgasm maybe 50% of the time)
> Hope that wasn't TMI?
> Good luck girls!!!

Thank you Needa for sharing with us ladies and I will have to try the pillow trick....I also have a tilted uterus. I am not looking forward to my yearly exam and pap on Sept.8th as they have to put a rolled up blanket under my bum....never gave it much thought to do that after BDing though but i'll try anything if it can possibly help get a BFP!!! Happy and Helthy 9 to you Sweetie :)


----------



## fluterby429

Just checking in with you ladies...hope everyone is having a good day

Yesterday I thought I was gonna die I felt so bad with this dang cold but I feel better today. I wish this 2ww would pass right on by. I'm not very patient lol


----------



## needafriend

Sorry to hear your feeling so junkie. Hope u get better soon!!
How is Mrs Mommy doing? She has been MIA.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello everyone ...... How is everyone today


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing ok..

Reeds your twin news is God sent, many blessings to you and your lil beans..
Thanks for the chart sharing Reeds and Needa cause ive recently become a chart stalker... i keep thinking if i look at enough i might just start to understand mine...!!!
AFM back to the 2WW i think... lol:hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

dont know what ive done there but my tickers not showing.... does anyone know how to put it on please...???


----------



## Adanma

ready: How was the anniversary?! We didn't do anything yet, but we are going out on Saturday and my parents are taking the kids. woohoo! lol

navy: Too bad about the extended time. You have such a good positive attitude about it all. Fx for a bfp really soon!

AFM: My allergies are out in full force. I feel like crap. Ian's first week of school went really well. I'm not having quite as much anxiety about it now. haha! My husband is going to be out of town from tuesday til friday. Theoretically I should ovulate saturday or sunday so it shouldn't be an issue. It actually feels really wierd now to not be bding like constantly. Anyway I'm still feeling relaxed and I won't be sad if AF comes on schedule this cycle so I'm all set.

Hopefully I will be able to check in more regularly. We have had so much going on with my sister's new baby and everything. Anyway, Fx for us all 

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Navy It must be hard for you....I Cant even do the mnth away from mine when I go visit family in TX


----------



## Navy2mom

Ladies please say a prayer for my friend,Shelby and her baby boy. She will be 23 weeks along this Sunday and was taken to the Hospital Early this morning she woke up with bleeding and passing clots and mucus discharge.


----------



## needafriend

Navy...Oh NO....will do. Mother and baby are in my prayers.


----------



## Anxious5

Navy they will be in my prayers 
My smallest son and his friend making an evil monkey face

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=378907&l=7ac378e54f&id=100000228887927


----------



## Anxious5

Here is a pic of all my babies

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=179649&l=d0c5e807d3&id=100000228887927


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jessica your kids are beautiful!! 

Anna I will be praying for your friend and her baby. 

Hi ladies. I hope everyone is well


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank You Ladies for all the thoughts and prayers....My friend found out that she has a low lying placenta and that's where the bleeding was coming from, Bleeding has finally stopped. She is on bedrest and Baby is active and doing well with a nice strong Heartbeat of 147.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Great news Anna!


----------



## needafriend

Fantastic Anna....that's pretty scary. 
Cutes kids Anxious....
Hope everyone else is in good health and ready to have a great weekend!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole!! I miss texting ya!! My phone is really jacked up and AT&T is making me so mad!! UGH


----------



## Anxious5

Great news Navy glad she is doing fine

Thanx ladies


----------



## fluterby429

Navy your friend is in my prayers! I had a friend (another TR sister) that is 25wks that lost her plug the other day and started having contractions. Luckily they were able to stop it and send her home with meds and put her on bed rest. I hope the same happens for your friend.


----------



## needafriend

Flutter.....that's great that they were able to stop labour.That's is the third story we have heard about babies wanting to come early within the last week since my friend lost her babie at 24 weeks. Thank goodness for modern medicine to help keep those little ones in longer.
Sandy....I miss chatting too, hope your doing great! Congrats on 7 weeks!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm about 6dpo today (again my ticker is wrong wrong wrong) sigh....I feel stuff going on in there and just hope and pray it is a good sign...this waiting sucks! Sorry for complaining so much girls.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## needafriend

I am hoping it's your month fluter....What kinda of things u feeling?


----------



## fluterby429

shew I'm SS like crazy even tho I'm trying not too. It's about 2am so that will make me about 7dpo today. Earlier I felt some cramping and super tired and my gums bled when I brushed my teeth a little (not normal for me) and tonight my bb's have pains shooting thru the sides. They are not really sore to touch they just feel odd. Oh and the hot flashes have been ridiculous today and tonight. Watch all this crap be in my head lol


----------



## needafriend

fluter.....those sound very positive...FX for you!! Do you temp?


----------



## famof6

Hello Ladies,We got back from vacation today.I am super tired I need a vacation from my vacation.We had a great time.St Augustine was so beautiful.DH and I were talking about maybe going back for a few days next summer alone to enjoy more of the old city.I don't see that happening we never go anywhere without the kiddos but its fun to imagine.lol..

I got a smiley on cd 19.Is that to late in my cycle to O?We got in plenty of bd everyday this week but my cycles are usually only 29 to 30 days.Is this norm?I am thinking no and very worried that things are way off with me.AF came 3 days early this month.I don't know if that means anything..


----------



## fluterby429

Needa...I sure hope so but as the day/night goes on I'm feeling less and less optomistic. Thinking it just my be my mind and/or PMS.

famof6 I'm glad you enjoyed your vaca. As far as your O Day being late in your cycle...I would say yes that is late for the length of your cycle. That time frame would leave you with a short LP. I have a 28 day cycle and I wasnt getting a +opk until CD15 meaning I could o anywhere between then and CD17. I started taking SI and it made me o on CD14. I would try SI. The other ladies may have some better advice.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies!! So here is the skinny on me....I had another seizure on Friday night late...spent most of Sautrday in the ER and they worked me up,i had CT scan, pumped full of meds and IV fluids,Blood work was done,neurology had to come down and see me and after being seizure free for almost 10 yrs ,my seizures are back and i am on 500mg of Keppra twice a day.
Dh and I are looking into getting me a Medic alert bracelet and a seizure dog becuz DH is gone so much on deployments. We are still TTC but are going to talk to our FS and my Neruologist to see what precautions I will need to take before and after we get a BFP.
I am just at a point where i am NOT going to let anything get me down or take this dream away from my husband and I to add one more beautiful baby to our family.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I am back from our anniversary celebration vacation. LOL We had a blast. 

Navy, I hope all goes well with you. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Ladies:coffee: Hope all is well with ya'll :flower: Not much going on here for me...AF found me yesterday...so today is CD 2 for me!!!! Have some research to do on my computer and some phone calls to make,other wise just resting today. i will check back later:winkwink:


----------



## needafriend

Ready....glad u had a nice getaway.
Navy...sorry AF got u and good luck on your health concerns that is kinda scary if DH is gone alot!!


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Needa...I sure hope so but as the day/night goes on I'm feeling less and less optomistic. Thinking it just my be my mind and/or PMS.
> 
> famof6 I'm glad you enjoyed your vaca. As far as your O Day being late in your cycle...I would say yes that is late for the length of your cycle. That time frame would leave you with a short LP. I have a 28 day cycle and I wasnt getting a +opk until CD15 meaning I could o anywhere between then and CD17. I started taking SI and it made me o on CD14. I would try SI. The other ladies may have some better advice.

Thanks!!What is SI?


----------



## Anxious5

Ready..... Congrats on the wonderful gettaway
navy.... So happy that you aré so optamistic hope all goes well and that the meds keep the seizures under control , sorry the witch found you


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna sorry about the seizures again...that is so scary. I will be praying for you. 

fam6 SI is soy isflavones. Its a natural form of clomid. 

Hope everyone is doing great. MS had knocked me loopy at night so these babies are kicking my butt!! LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Navy...sorry that AF got you and I hope everything works out with your health...sounds kinda scary

Sandi ms is no fun! hang in there

Ready glad u had a good vaca!

afm...I really don't feel anything today...guess AF will be knocking down my door


----------



## ready4onemore

Good evening ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Navy, sorry the witch got you.

Needa and Reeds, How are you ladies feeling today?

Please pray for us. My DH had to go in for a sperm anaylsis and we found out his sperm count his a little low. We had to re-test today and hoping for the best. He was a little disappointed and I think he was kind of embrassed. Please say a prayer for us. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Navy, sorry the witch got you.
> 
> Needa and Reeds, How are you ladies feeling today?
> 
> Please pray for us. My DH had to go in for a sperm anaylsis and we found out his sperm count his a little low. We had to re-test today and hoping for the best. He was a little disappointed and I think he was kind of embrassed. Please say a prayer for us. Thanks ladies.

Ready~ sorry to hear about your DH's SA, Hope the second time around shows better results for you all...I will say a prayer for you and your DH :hugs:

Just relaxing with my hubby tonight..it is going to be a boring week for me ....My overuse syndrome seems to be getting better,so i am thinking about maybe doing some knitting tomorrow. I got a call today for a seizure Alert Dog, his name is Koa and he is a 4 yr old Golden Retriever/ Lab .....DH and I are going to meet him on Thursday evening to see if Koa and I will be a good match together. If we are a good match Koa and I will go through some training together to help further our bond and response to each other being we will be going everywhere together. I will check back later to see how everyone 's night going in a bit.....i am going to eat dinner and then go check out facebook.....TTYAL :)


----------



## fluterby429

Ready...there are some herbs/vitamins dh can take to boost his count. Another one of my tr sisters is going thru the same thing ad he also has low motility. They are putting her dh on clomid. Sonds weird but a uroligist told them it will help. Good luck to you and your dh


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies, I am going to try the herbs from radiant wonder if the 2nd test come back the same way.


----------



## needafriend

Ready, there are lots of helpful vitamins etc that are on the market to help with count and motility. Your in my prayers girl.
AFM...I had some bleeding on the weekend but it was dark and minimal. Had a beta done yesterday and my numbers are textbook, so I guess our little bean is just letting me know it's there and keeping me on my toes. I have a 8 week scan next wednesday so that will be cool. 
Hope everyone is well and in good health!!!


----------



## Adanma

Navy: that's really fast with the dog! that's great! Fx it's a good match. That has to be scary with your hubby gone a lot.

ready: I have heard good success stories with both maca and tribulus for low sperm count. What herbs were you guys planning on trying?

needa and reeds: How are we feeling? Tired I imagine! needa keep us updated with the scan!

AFM: My hubby is out of town starting today until friday. So there is a good chance we may have been able to conceive after all. I had a feeling I was going to O even though I haven't had ewcm only watery. We bd last night as it is the last night together for several days and then this am I had ewcm and some pain on both sides. This is the third cycle with pain on both sides. If I am not pregnant I'm going to talk to my doc about it as it's a bit concerning.

In somewhat unrelated news but kind of related because of navy's dog: There was a school district around where I live that refused to allow a little autistic boy to have his service dog in school. The parents took it to court and they won. The school appealed then! And it went to another court and the ruling was upheld. Why would they fight a family on this issue!? How are people supposed to feel confident that their children are getting the best chance when the school takes an attitude like that? I just hope the boy is treated fairly after this and there is no retaliation.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Needa...glad your bean is safe and sound.

I got a call from dh very early this morn asking me if I was preg and I told him it was early still. He said go get an frer. So I did and BFN! I'm so sad :-(


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> Navy: that's really fast with the dog! that's great! Fx it's a good match. That has to be scary with your hubby gone a lot.
> 
> ready: I have heard good success stories with both maca and tribulus for low sperm count. What herbs were you guys planning on trying?
> 
> needa and reeds: How are we feeling? Tired I imagine! needa keep us updated with the scan!
> 
> AFM: My hubby is out of town starting today until friday. So there is a good chance we may have been able to conceive after all. I had a feeling I was going to O even though I haven't had ewcm only watery. We bd last night as it is the last night together for several days and then this am I had ewcm and some pain on both sides. This is the third cycle with pain on both sides. If I am not pregnant I'm going to talk to my doc about it as it's a bit concerning.
> 
> In somewhat unrelated news but kind of related because of navy's dog: There was a school district around where I live that refused to allow a little autistic boy to have his service dog in school. The parents took it to court and they won. The school appealed then! And it went to another court and the ruling was upheld. Why would they fight a family on this issue!? How are people supposed to feel confident that their children are getting the best chance when the school takes an attitude like that? I just hope the boy is treated fairly after this and there is no retaliation.
> 
> Adanma

WOW the school was in violation of the Disability's Act in which every Service or Assistance Dog has the Disabilities Act on the back of there Service ID tag along with his or her service dog papers. It states that any public site weather be store,beach,school etc. that the service dog has the right to be there to as long as his or her person is there too. Glad that the family won there case:)
I really hope Koa is a good match for me and we bond well so we can start our training together, I'll be crossing my figures on Thursday evening. 


AFM: I took a FR fertility home test this morning you have to do it on CD 3 with FMU and then wait 30 minutes to read the results....and the FSH results came back normal range,so hey for that :happydance: 


Needa~ Glad to hear bleeding stopped and baby bean and you are doing well, try to take it easy and relax:hugs: Can'twait to hearabouthow your 8 week scan goes:)

Reeds~ How is the MS....are those two babies still kicking your butt?? Hope you are resting and the MS passes for you soon:hugs:


*Have a question: *What is the name of the OPK that shows smiley face when O'ing???


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Adanma, I was thinking of either using fertility blend or some herbs from radiantwonder.com Not sure yet. We are still waiting on the second results.

Navy, I hope Koa is a good match for you as well as the entire family.

Needa, please keep us updated on the scan. I am glad that the baby is doing well. How is your father? 

Reeds, How are you doing?

AFM: I go back to work tomorrow :cry:. I am so ready to be rich!!


----------



## famof6

Navy,they are Clearblue Easy digital.I bought mine on Ebay.


----------



## Navy2mom

famof6 said:


> Navy,they are Clearblue Easy digital.I bought mine on Ebay.

Thank you :) I am going to try CB Easy this month so i won't have to guess when my surge it...lol!!

Ready~ sorry you have to go back to work tomorrow......i think we all feel the way you do about ready to be rich now..lol:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. How is everyone? Sorry I haven't posted in a bit been really busy with the kids and then sleeping every chance I get. I hope your all doing well.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> HI ladies. How is everyone? Sorry I haven't posted in a bit been really busy with the kids and then sleeping every chance I get. I hope your all doing well.

Aww Reeds it is so good to see you on here:happydance: How are you feeling ?? 
Sounds like the twins are making sure you get plenty of rest :)


----------



## Anxious5

Glad to see you aré doing fine reedsgirl.... Babies aré really throwin you for a loop huh? But well worth it!!!!!!
Afm... Been having ewcm since cd 11 , is that normal? Look at me trying not to try this mnth.... Lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Reeds, glad to see you, I hope the babies aren't wearing you out to bad.

AFM: I am waiting on the dr's office to call with the 2nd test results. It is driving me batty with all the waiting.:wacko: But I did go and buy my DH some fertillity pills yesterday.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## fluterby429

sandi...rest rest rest...you r gonna need it girl lol

Anxious that's a good thing. You just might o a day or so b4 u normally do...get busy!

Ready...glad u r getting your man squared away. You 2 have plenty of time to get it worked out b4 tr. Good that u are proactive.

AFM..BFN on FRER this morn about 9/10dpo. Blah...it stinks but what can u do


----------



## Adanma

anxious: i wasn't trying either, but I sure did know when I o'd and now I'm tracking my temp. hahahaha
reeds: stock up on that rest, after those babies come there will be none. lol
ready: i tried to get my man to take maca, but he hated the taste so pills is probably a good idea.
fluter: still early. chin up!

adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Flutter, still early don't fret you will be okay.

Sending baby dust to all my TR ladies

:dust::dust::dust:

After I have my TR I am going to ask a million question I just know it. So I guess I better get a notebook and start asking now. :winkwink:


----------



## fluterby429

Ready...ask away sweetie. We've all been there. I'm soo very excited for you!


----------



## famof6

This short LP thing is driving me crazy,I am so worried.I read up on the SI that I think Navy mentioned.Somewhere it said I should not take it until I know for sure I need it.So should I wait and see how next month goes as I am sure I am out this month to due my very late O.I go to the OB next week guess I could talk to him about it.I am not following up with a fertility specialist.I said I would wait six months after TTC to call,but this is just to hard I want it now.Boy,TR turned me into a crazy lady.lol..Rant Over!!


Reeds sorry you are so tired but how exciting at the same time.I bet your DH is on :cloud9:.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter its still early hun. FX for you. 

Ready we will here and ready for your questions..man its coming fast. Praying for you

Fam I think ttc makes us all crazy ladies. LOL 

Anna where are you in you cycle? How are the seisures? Any word on the dog?

Thanks for the support ladies. I did get a call from the dr on Monday and we will not be doing a 8 week u/s he was happy with what he seen in the first scan and I am praying the I can talk him in to a quick scan at my next appt on Sept. 16 I just really want to make sure Baby B is okay


----------



## Adanma

ttc definately makes us nuts. There are so many variables! I'm such a control freak and this is not something I can control. 

My hubby is still gone. This is only nite 2 without him and I'm so lonely! It's extra bad knowing he'll be gone for my birthday tomorrow and won't be back til late on friday. This will be my last year in my 20's. 29. On one hand it seems old, on the other hand I feel like i'm 90 already so...lol. My hubby is 37 so I always joke with him about how I was 10 when he went to college etc lol! So I can't feel toooo old.

August went by like nothing! ready you'll have your TR before we know it! Then you can join in with the tww misery. ha!

Okay guys, I'm going to bed (yes it's 8:00) Will check in tomorrow am.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, we are praying with you for baby B. How is your DH doing with all of this? I am sure he is over the top.

MrsMommy, where are you?

Needa, how is your daddy? Also, how is your DH with the pregnacy? Is he over the top with excitement?

AFM:Of course the doctors office called after hours and while I was on the phone with the stupid bookstore. Ugh!!:dohh:

But she did leave a message to say everything looks fine and she will call me tomorrow with the details. I feel much better. Thanks ladies for all the prayers and encouraging words. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

fam I just looked at taking the SI as it can't hurt to try and just see what happens and it really helped me I think. You can also try taking B6 to help with LP but it is better if you take all the b complex vits with it like B12 and folic acid. These are just suggestions. do a lil research and do whats best for you GL!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just a quick check in to see how everyone is doing. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies:wave:........... Hope everyone is doing well

Afm........I had ewcm from cd 10 till cd12 ,now it is white and creamy so guessing today is 2dpo for me:shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies..hope your all doing well today!!:)


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> fam I just looked at taking the SI as it can't hurt to try and just see what happens and it really helped me I think. You can also try taking B6 to help with LP but it is better if you take all the b complex vits with it like B12 and folic acid. These are just suggestions. do a lil research and do whats best for you GL!

Thanks Fluter,I am going to try and pick up the SI this weekend.What are the best days to take it?Just trying to get all the info,my cycles have always been really regular and I guess I am worried about messing something up thats not broken.I have been reading great results with it so I am going to give it a try,again thanks for your help..


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

*Happy Birthday Adanma*​
AFM: I spoke with the nurse at the doctors office and it is all good. I will be back on tomorrow. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry I've not posted lately, been pretty down about TTC and busy with wedding plans - bad combination!

Anyway, I'm now on cycle 10 and waiting for ovulation. Had an internal scan on CD14 which confirmed I am ovulating from the wrong ovary again - 5th month in a row - so the Clomid hasn't had any effect at all :( Seeing FS again on 15th Sept and hoping he will prescribe me a higher dose of Clomid for another 3 months. 

Not expecting a miracle this month but I will let you know if that changes


----------



## Adanma

cheeky: Fx. Hope they figure something out for you

ready: thanks!

AFM: just chilling out. 2week wait. My hubby comes home tonite. Looking forward to the long weekend

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Cheeky, FX I am praying for you as well.

Adamna, I hope you had a great birthday. 

AFM: I cannot believe that I have only 31 days left before my TR. I am so excited. :happydance:

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Adanma

ready: I had a really nice birthday. My sister gave me a makeover which was a lot of fun. My dad cooked us all dinner and it was so good! Ribs! The only thing missing was my husband, but he is coming home tonite!

This month will fly by. Can't wait to hear how it all goes for you!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

ready...I bet you are just like a little kid counting down the days......When I went into see my doc He did the tests I needed and I had the surgery 2 weeks later

Adanma..........Glad your birthday went well


----------



## fluterby429

I'm out girls. AF hit me today 2 days early. I'm out for over a year now


----------



## famof6

Fluter,I am so sorry.:hugs:.Do you mind me asking why you are out for a year?

I am so confused.I dont know really when af is due.She was 3 days early last month and FF has her due tomorrow,but with the very late O.I don't know if that will change things.

Another sub my washing machine called it quits so we are going to look for a new one today.We are having a little cooler weather this weekend so hoping to cookout all weekend.I have been really wanting corn on the cob on the grill for some reason.I don't think I have ever had it but it sounds good..

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## Anxious5

Sorry to hear that flutter
corn on the cob sounds good
Afm... My daughter has been sick all night vommitting and crying


----------



## fluterby429

I'm out for over a year cause my dh is in the Army and he deploys to Iraq next Sunday for a 12mo. deployment.


----------



## Adanma

fluter: Sorry to hear that. That stinks, but your time will come.

anxious: poor baby! I hope she feels better soon. I remember 2 years ago my kids and my hubby and I all got the stomach flu at the same time. It was awful! There is nothing like hearing your babies in pain.

AFM: 5DPO. Feeling really good. I actually don't feel anything at all. Last 2 cycles I had sore bb's and nausea at this time. Hopefullky that is a good thing.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Fluter...So sorry to hear that.
Admana...Happy late Bday and fx for u.
Ready...your date is coming sooo fast, I am excited for u. As for my dad, he is doing better. Still has the drain hole in his side and the PICC line to the heart but hopefully when he see's Dr on wed he will get the drain out. CT scan will tell them if the blood is almost gone.
Anxious....How are u doing? hope your daughter feels better soon!!
Have a fantastic long weekend ladies. take care


----------



## Anxious5

Hello needa I am fine thanx we took her to the dr. and they gave her meds she is asleep right now

I am in my tww and trying not to ss but thats impossible especially since I am trying not to try...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FLuter I am so sorry hun


----------



## famof6

Reeds,I just noticed your EDD date is my moms B-Day.I always call her first thing and say Happy Birthday then ask if she has mailed her taxes.Hope your feeling better and that ms hasn't got you down..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How sweet of you!! I am afraid though these babies will probably end up being march babies...which actually kinds is cool my DS bday is April 2. I go really fast and think he will probably end up inducing me so I don't have to stress about the hour drive and not making it.


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning :coffee: Sorry I have been out the last couple of days ,but I am back now :) So my Neuro. Appt didn't give me the news I was hopping for....I walked out in tears and feeling so angry. So My Dr says NO DRIVING for at least 6 months (and that's if the medication can control my seizures and DMV clears me after my Dr's does!!!),and the normal No swimming by myself, No climbing ladders or high places,if I take a bath don't put too much water in the tub so I don't drown if I have a seizure. Dr says my first Seizure in May sounds like a Partial seizure but the one I had a week ago sounds like a Generalized seizure. I am having some horrible moodiness on Kappra so DR. is easing me on to another medication in 25mg increments and I will work my way up to 150 mg twice a day. I was also put on Folic Acid 1 mg cuz DH and I are TTC baby #4 .... Now we are just trying to figure out the cause of what brought the seizures back...I need to call to get an appt for an EEG. Only part of the EEG that i hate is the strobe light testing....it always makes me feel weird and i start sweating with a feeling of panic or fear. Dr said there are three causes they are going to look at for me.....one they have been seeing alot of patients that have started having seizures after getting gastric bypass(I will be 3 yrs post op in Feb 2011), second is a hormonal cause(cause both times i have sized has been either just before or just after my period) and the third is there could be something going on with my heart(I have never had anything wrong with my heart) All very scarey... so hopefully we will figure out a cause but it is likely that this is a simple return of my seizure disorder from when I was a child cuz it's gentic in my family.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Navy, sorry to hear about your seziures. I hope all goes well and it gets under control. I will be praying for you. :hugs:

Needa, please let me know about your Dad's appt. I am still praying for him. How is your kids and DH doing are they excited about the baby?

Reeds, more than likely the twins will come a little early. Have you come up with names yet?

flutter, sorry AF got you. Hopefully DH gets to come home earlier.

AFM, I am just counting down the days. LOL I am so excited every time I think about it. Just the possiblity of getting preggo. Have a great Sunday everyone I will post later.


----------



## Adanma

navy: you're in my thoughts. what a lot to be going through!

reeds: twins do arrive early a lot of times. usually the mama is ready though! I do know someone who had twins at 41w 5d though! yikes!

AFM: we are going to my husbands father's house for dinner this evening. It's not a close relationship and has been strained ever since we've been married. We just found out today that the reason they didn't show up to Preston's 3rd bday is because his SO was going through cancer treatment at the time. (3rd time). Thanks for letting us know right? Anyway this should be interesting...

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Navy I am so sorry for the news hun. We are all praying for you though.

Ready getting close to time you getting excited?

Adanma good luck with dinner.

Names for the babies are...Mazzy Grace & Emma LaVern and we only have one by name Gunner Elijah. So here is to hoping for a boy and girl or to Tj's devatation(LOL) 2 girls!! HAHAHA


----------



## Navy2mom

*Happy Labor Day Ladies*

Sending LOTS and LOTS of :dust: to all of our TTCers and Happy and Health 9 to our BFP's :bfp: :pink: :yellow: :blue: :bfp: And to READY.....not long now until your TR surgery ,Sending Good Luck Vibes to you :thumbup::happydance::dust:

AFM: I am on CD9 and should Ovulate this upcoming weekend...Fx'd.....Dh and I are gearing up for our babydancing marathon :haha: :sex::spermy::spermy::dust:


----------



## Adanma

navy: have fun girl! lol! We'll be testing this upcoming weekend! An exciting time for both of us haha!

In unrelated news: I'm currently reading House Rules by Jodi Picoult. It stars a boy with asperger's. It's quite good so far! I love her books and I highly recommend them

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Hello Ladies,

Navy, sorry to hear of all your new rules from your health issues.
Karen, your date is getting so so close. Will know more about my dad wed. As for my kids being excited, well only the oldest knows. My ex causes alot of problems for me and if he knew right now it would not be good. Making matters worse, he is jealous we bought a house and last week we bought a new Chrysler 300. He is a grouch and if the two younger ones knew about baby, they would tell. So we are waiting til 12 weeks to tell them. DH is over the moon and it's becoming more "real" to him now.
Just got back from a romantic last minute weekend getaway to Miette hotsprings in the rocky mountains. Very nice!!!
Hope all are doing well and hoping to hear some BFP soon!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Adanma, I will have to check out her books. Enjoy your reading.

Needa, Please keep me post on your dad. I am sorry your ex is such a problem maker for you. Stay positive, the baby needs positive vibes. :hugs:

AFM: I had to buy a new dryer today. So DH deceided to buy new washer and dryer. The old set is over 10 years old. But it still worked but the dryer went out yesterday. I am excited as it will be delivered tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

:hi: Hey ladies,

It sure is quiet today. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## famof6

Hello Ladies,hope everyone is well.


I am on cd33 so I guess this is not my normal 29 day cycle.I just had to test of course it was neg,now just waiting on AF to show.Going to start the soy this month.Today was back to school for the kiddos.It was sad but also quiet around here.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies I have a touch of what my kids had so not feeling well today ....Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam,what does the soy do? I am sorry but I am still trying to learn a lot about TTC.

Anxious, I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx ready ...yedterday had really bad heartburn for no reason at all...today my tummy hurts, hopefully tomorrow i will feel better


----------



## famof6

Anxious,I hope you get to feeling better.

Ready,You probably know alot more than I about this TTC.I find myself on google alot.Fluter told me to try the soy to lengthen my LP.So after a little reading on it some say its kind of like a natural form of Clomid.I don't know how true that is,just what I read.Since I o'ed so late this cycle I am going to give it a try.I think I will take it days 3-7.You don't have long now.WooHoo!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Soy is to help you O, its like a natural form of clomid. Vitamine B6 is to help lengthen you LP if you have a short one.


----------



## Navy2mom

Just popping in before I head to bed..... waiting to O.....I have another Doctor's appt. tomorrow morning( pap and exam...yuck!!!) so I will be back on when I get home.
I hope everyone is having a good week :) and everyone's kids had a awesome first day of school :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Just a quick hello before I get to busy in my work.

Navy, how did it go with the dog?

Needa, I am praying for your dad today give him a big hug for me please.

Reeds, How are you feeling today?

Anxious, are you feeling better today?

Famof6, Have you started soy yet?

Flutter, where are you sweetie?

Adamna, how are you doing? How is you niece? Post pic please.

Cheeky, we have heard from you in minute how are you lady?

Have an awesome day ladies.


----------



## Adanma

Good morning ladies! My aunt is in town from Canada so I have not really been around here much. 

Ready: I will most definately post a picture! She's gorgeous!

Anxious: sorry to hear you don't feel well

fam: I felt that way when my boy started last month. Hard to not be with him, but I'm so much more productive now! lol

how are our pregnant ones feeling? I'm living vicariously through you guys right now so please do update! ha!

AFM: I know I get excited every cycle.... but I'm excited this cycle! lol! I had a temp dip 6 DPO and then it went right back up the next day. I have been tummy sick since yesterday, but I think that it's more related to my allergies and all the snot running down my throat. TMI sorry. Just saying that makes me wanna hurl. I tested with FMU this morning and I think there is a faint faint faint line! I'm 9DPO today so I'm going to test the day after tomorrow too and see what it says! I tried to get a picture, but I can't get anything to show on it. Hopefully the line get's darker on friday! Please cross fingers for me!

Adanma

she is 1 month exctly in this picture

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs160.ash2/41350_428013487443_560517443_5160569_1449740_n.jpg


----------



## needafriend

SHE IS GEORGOUS!!! 
Adanma,.....FANTASTIC news on a faint line. Go test with an OPK as I got a result on there before a poas. YAHOO.....I am so so so excited. Lets us know asap. 
AFM....I had an ultrasound apt for today at 9am, they called an said the tech was sick. I was like WHAT!! I have to have it today as I took today off work and arranged child care. So she found me an apt at another medical centre on the west side of the city at 12 noon. There was no way I was going to wait to see my bean past today. I know all is well as I have felt like crap for a week. Never had this kinda nausea with my boys....I think I am just too old now. Going to be 37 in a few weeks. YUK!!


----------



## needafriend

Post your FF chart if u can...(I am just smiling right now for u)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma she is absolutely beautiful!! And YAY for the faint line. A line is a line! Congrats hun


----------



## Anxious5

Ready I am feeling a little better have a dull ache up under my ribcage but nothing major


----------



## Adanma

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-08-29&mode=a&ts=1283964419


Okay well I can see my chart I hope you guys can and not just your charts! I put my test down today as a neg because I'm not really sure. But I'm kinda sure! lol! :happydance: Okay I'm trying not to get too excited just in case. It's hard though!

Yes, my niece is the most beautiful thing! Love her so much!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

LOL...all I see is mine. Crap! Did u do a opk? I tell u, they give a stronger positive before a poas. 
Off to drink my 6 glasses of h2o and go for my scan. Wish me luck girls!!


----------



## Adanma

damn it! What am I doing wrong!!?? Anyway, I did just test with an opk and the lines were the same amount dark! I usually don't count the opk + unless it's darker, but that is something right?! Okay I don't know how I'm going to get through these next couple of days... Fx so hard right now!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Goodluck needa!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Adamna, she is beyond beautiful. OMG is BEAUTIFUL times 1,000!!! I am so excited about the the line on the HPT for you. Yeah we have another bump. 

Reeds, how is the MS? I hope it is geting easier.

Needa, good luck with the scan. Let us know when you get back.

Anxious, I hope it all gets better soon.


----------



## Adanma

okay how about this?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fee38

thank you everyone for your kind words!

needa: let us know how your scan went

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Well ladies, today is the best day ever. Had my scan, baby is measuring perfect and to the day (I knew that as I was obsessive about opk`s and bbt...lol) HB was 175bpm. I am sooo happy. Here is baby Sarr!


----------



## needafriend

Adanma good dip on FF!! Can`t wait to share this journey with all you ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

Yeah Needa, I am so happy for you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Adamna, I not good at the chart still taking the course on FF, but from what I learned yours looked great. :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma your temps look great!! 

Fab scan pic Carole!! YAY


----------



## famof6

Adanma,I hope this is it for you.Keep those BFPs rolling in Ladies.

Needa,love the scan.How exciting!!

I am still waiting on AF to show,so I can move on to next cycle.


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I'm super excited for you!

afm...I'm flying to TX on Friday to see my love off to Iraq on Sunday. I'm super excited and super sad at the same time...very weird mix of emotions. I think I'm just ready to get this year over. I wish his deployment could be moved back a few more days so we could have one last shot at it this month but no such luck. He leaves about 4 days before O day :( 

I hope everyone had a great holiday weekend


----------



## Adanma

needa: look at that little peanut!! yay!

Fluter: you are so strong to be a military wife. I don't know how you gals do it. Wishing you all the best and it's really too bad about the timing eh? That stinks.

Thanks everyone for looking at my chart! I'm excited about it! I had to rocket out of bed and pee before I got tempted to poas before tomorrow am. Fx!

My mom and my aunt are going to chicago today to meet up with 2 more sisters and they are going to have a nice sisters weekend. They do one every year. I want that with my sissy one day. Sounds like fun!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Today is my birthday.:happydance:

Flutter, I would still try you never know. :winkwink:

Adamna, that does sound fun. My sisters and I try to do when we can but never really planned. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Adanma

Happy birthday toooo youuuuuuu! Have a fun day!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Needa...love your gummy bear pic...too cute!!!

I mean we are gonna dtd but it's just to be doing it lol...I'm pretty sure chances are slim to none but oh well...better luck NEXT YEAR lol


----------



## needafriend

Fluter....Dont know how you do it! FX for U!!
Karen....Happy Birthday girl!!!
Still got fingers and toes crossed for u adanma.
How are u and your daughter feeling anxious.
Navy....where u at. Hope all is well with ur health.
Reeds, how those babies doing.
Famof6....hope you are doing great!


----------



## fluterby429

Where is Mel?


----------



## famof6

Well I am going crazy with this long cycle on cd 35 never been over a 30 day cycle.What in the world is going on?Tested and BFN.>>TMI>> I have very sore and heavy BBs.I thought they only got that way around O time.I think I will get that fertility book as I am pretty sure I know nothing about my body after this cycle.What causes you to just start having a long cycle if you have been regular your entire life.The only thing I am taking is a prenatal.


----------



## needafriend

Famof6.....that's odd. So u have never had a cycle that long? Are u testing with cheapie tests?


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, try testing with FRER. That is odd to have a cycle that long.


----------



## Adanma

okay so tested this am with FMU (which was not even dark even though I made sure to piss last nite before bed, and didn't have my nitely water... anyway) and I still see a very very very faint line. Not any darker than 2 days ago. My husband made me feel like I was crazy because he can't see it. I had him look on FF to see the other faint positives and he couldn't see those either so.... ::sigh:: I don't know. I'm not confident.

If I was pregnant wouldn't the line have gotten darker? Or what if I have it in my tube!? I feel like puking too. And have sore bb's. But I'm just not confident now. I once again tried to get a good picture. I'll post what I have, but even I can't see it in the picture so....

Adanma

never mind. I can't post it because I do not have it online anywhere.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma was ur fmu very concentrated? what kind of test are u using?


----------



## famof6

Okay I should have waited to rant.Af showed last night at work.So cd 1 for me.Ready to get started on this cycle.

Adanma,I am sorry you are not sure.I don't know much about testing,but a faint seems positive to me.Hope you get really dark lines really really soon.

I am sure most of you already know,but how long were everyones tubes after TR?Do you ladies think tube lengths help or is it all the same unless they are really short?


----------



## Adanma

reeds: my pee was almost clear even though it was fmu. I used a walgreens pink dye test this time. I had a frer the first time. do you think that made a difference? Can fmu not be concentrated though? I hadn't peed for like... 9 hours! 

I don't know how this all works and I'm very frustrated and confused. I guess time will tell eh? I'm due for AF on monday. I'm going to wait to see if I miss to test next. I can't take the emotions!

fam: my first cycle after TR was like... 42 days or something! I always have 27-29 day cycles. It was very wierd. Hope you get it figured out! Either preggo (fx) or if not just get AF going so you can start trying again right?

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Sorry AF got ya Fam.
Adanma.....Reeds and I had stress with taken poas ourselves. I was not getting strong positives with fmu. I would get a better result at 1pm ish. SMU....guess I don't drink enough as that was usually when I had to go. Did u try a OPK yet? As well....I always took the plastic cover off any test I did to get a better look at it. It's odd btu I never did get a strong line with fmu til around 18 DPO.
GOOD LUCK HUN!!! Sending baby dust your way.
Whats your temp doing?


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Needa, how did things go with dad?

Adanma, keep us posted on AF. I am still praying you are preggo.

Reeds, how are the babies doing? Has the MS gotten easier?

Fam, sorry the witch got you. 

Have a great Friday ladies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

famof6 said:


> Okay I should have waited to rant.Af showed last night at work.So cd 1 for me.Ready to get started on this cycle.
> 
> Adanma,I am sorry you are not sure.I don't know much about testing,but a faint seems positive to me.Hope you get really dark lines really really soon.
> 
> I am sure most of you already know,but how long were everyones tubes after TR?Do you ladies think tube lengths help or is it all the same unless they are really short?

Hey Fam, my right side is like 6mm and my left is 5mm..left side is shorter. Hang in there hun. Is does seem to take us longer to get pregnant so we have to have alot of patience. My tr was done for 15 months before I got sticky beans!! I know exactly how frustrating it is. We are all rooting for you


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma your temps are looking great. Hang in there...I held my first few that were faint over a lamp and you can see the line better. If you see a line there is one there. Try to take a test in the afternoon. Good luck. I think I only tested dark so early is cause of the twins. Good luck


----------



## Adanma

reeds and needa: Thank you. I needed that. I will try the lamp thing with afternoon urine next time. And use a frer!

My right tube is 6.5 and my left is 4.5. One loooong, one short! hahaa!

Thanks everyone for offering encouragement. My temps have been steady and staying up so... I don't know. They did that last cycle too then AF came 2 days late!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hang in the Adanma we are all rooting for you. :hugs:

I am so excited I have less than a month to go.:happydance:

Flutter, where are you today?

Navy, come out come out whereever you are.


----------



## Adanma

ready: isn't it cool that it's days now instead of months!?

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Still feeling blah today went to Dr. This morning and got injections hopefully that will help


----------



## fluterby429

Hey ladies. I was busy traveling yesterday to TX to see my love before he heads off to Iraq tomorrow. Today is our 6yr anniversary. This trip is so bitter-sweet. He is so amazing I don't know what I'm gonna do without him.

Last night after dtd he freaked out on my for going pee. Bless his little heart as I tried to explain to him yet again this is most likely not my fertile time since I'm only on CD9. I'm not sure when my O is since last cycle was only 26 days and I normally have a 28 day cycle. Anway he told me that stranger things have happened and I shouldn't give up and not try. Goooshh I wanna just squeeze his sweetness. He wants me to get all my testing done while he is gone and I signed up for the free membership to the YMCA this week so I can work on my sexy body lol. I'm gonna pump my body full of good foods and vitamins as well and hope that when he gets back that my body is in better shape and hopefully we'll have better luck.

Anxious I hope you are feeling better

Adanma I can't wait to see a pic of your test!!! Sooo exciting

Sandi how are those babies? When do you go for another u/s? I couldn't be happier for you


----------



## Navy2mom

I am here Ladies :hugs:.....I started new medication which is safer to be on for seizures when TTC and It has been messing with my cognitive thinking,making me sleepy and sometimes dizzy,but i am doing better,seems to be my night time dose that makes me sleepy now,but i have to work up to my FULL dose(which will take 4 more weeks of increasing my new medication) so every week I might disappear for a day or two. ......I need to go back a page or two and read the rest of the post that i have missed.....I'll be right back.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I am so excited. The closer it get the more excited I get. 

flutter, I agree with your DH. Your ticker says you are in your fertile period. You never know. That would be totally awesome.

Navy, I hope it gets better with the meds. The you get the dog?

I am doing a little studying today be back in a little bit.


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Fluter....Dont know how you do it! FX for U!!
> Karen....Happy Birthday girl!!!
> Still got fingers and toes crossed for u adanma.
> How are u and your daughter feeling anxious.
> *Navy....where u at. Hope all is well with ur health.*
> Reeds, how those babies doing.
> Famof6....hope you are doing great!

Thank you and I am okay....hugs:)





ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Adanma, I am so excited. The closer it get the more excited I get.
> 
> flutter, I agree with your DH. Your ticker says you are in your fertile period. You never know. That would be totally awesome.
> 
> *Navy, I hope it gets better with the meds. The you get the dog?*
> 
> I am doing a little studying today be back in a little bit.

My Neuro. Dr Said that it's a very long wait and way too much money to spend on a Seizure dog she recommends just getting a Golden Retr. under 6 months old and as it bonds with the family and me that it will become sensitive to how our hormones and smells change and we just have to watch for the signs(like he/she could paw at me or bark at me) to let me know something is wrong or going to happen. 
Medication will get better it's just going to take a few more weeks....my FS referred me to a High Risk OBGYN to get care started before we are expecting.....First appt to get checked out and talk is Sept 27th @2:30 pm at the HUGH Military hospital


----------



## Anxious5

Navy...Hope you getyour meds straightened out soon
Flutter...Dnt give up just yet there is always that chance that it might work
Ready....24 more days...WOO HOO!!!!!

Afm....feeling lots better todat thoase injections really worked wonders, feel out again this mnth and very sad as 2 of my neighbers are pregnant and showing !!!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Navy...Hope you getyour meds straightened out soon
> Flutter...Dnt give up just yet there is always that chance that it might work
> Ready....24 more days...WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> Afm....feeling lots better todat thoase injections really worked wonders, feel out again this mnth and very sad as 2 of my neighbers are pregnant and showing !!!!!

OM Gosh!! I sooo know how your feeling....it seems like everywhere i turn the ladies that live all around me are either showing and very pregnant,just found out their preggo or have just had there baby girl or boy!!! ALL I want is what ever they have been drinking cuz it seems to be in the water but i haven't been able to find it yet!! :shrug: Sending a HUGH hug to you Anxious:hugs:..it will be all our time soon :dust:


----------



## Anxious5

Thanks Navy one of the ladies has a 3 mnth old and is 2 mnths pregnant and the other I told her I was trying to get pregnant and now she is instead of me..........Ugh!!!!!I guess all we can do is wait impatiently and pray


----------



## Adanma

fluter: spermies can live up to 5 days remember!

navy: I hope you get your meds all figured out. You're so strong. I would be so scared.

AFM: unfortunately ladies I took a frer today with afternoon pee this time and it was a big fat negative. I don't know if maybe I was getting evap lines? I don't know. I'm cool with it though. I just wanted to know one way or another! My hubby is pleased we will get to try again in a couple of weeks! lol It is only the 3rd cycle so... not too bummed I guess. I am due for AF on Monday. 

Thinking of going back to yoga for my 3 days a week. I don't know if any of you do yoga, but my place offers yin which is great for opening joints, and also a new one that is called rejuvinating yoga, where you hold poses for several minutes! Really looking forward to that along with my ashtanga class. I hope it centers me more and allows things to happen.

In totally unrelated news: It was a fantastic day in men's tennis today! Nadal (my love) is through to the finals for the first time. Federer (big cry baby) was beaten in a heated match against Novak Djokovic (who I also love). So it will be a Nadal and Djokovic final tomorrow afternoon! I will be rooting for my majorcan stallion Rafa Nadal! Do tune in!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> fluter: spermies can live up to 5 days remember!
> 
> navy: I hope you get your meds all figured out. You're so strong. I would be so scared.
> 
> AFM: unfortunately ladies I took a frer today with afternoon pee this time and it was a big fat negative. I don't know if maybe I was getting evap lines? I don't know. I'm cool with it though. I just wanted to know one way or another! My hubby is pleased we will get to try again in a couple of weeks! lol It is only the 3rd cycle so... not too bummed I guess. I am due for AF on Monday.
> 
> Thinking of going back to yoga for my 3 days a week. I don't know if any of you do yoga, but my place offers yin which is great for opening joints, and also a new one that is called rejuvinating yoga, where you hold poses for several minutes! Really looking forward to that along with my ashtanga class. I hope it centers me more and allows things to happen.
> 
> In totally unrelated news: It was a fantastic day in men's tennis today! Nadal (my love) is through to the finals for the first time. Federer (big cry baby) was beaten in a heated match against Novak Djokovic (who I also love). So it will be a Nadal and Djokovic final tomorrow afternoon! I will be rooting for my majorcan stallion Rafa Nadal! Do tune in!
> 
> Adanma

Wow, I have always wanted to try yoga but i never have time to get out of my house and now that i can't drive it sucks cuz living in CA you need a Car to get around!!! I am SO very thankful that we live close enough so i can walk to our mini NEX(which is the same as a PX, MCX,mini mart for military)


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies, how are you all doing today?...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Frogger so good to hear from you...hope your well.


----------



## Adanma

hi frogger!

navy: You definately need a car to get around here too. Poor public transportation and everything is like 20 minutes away no matter where you are in town! lol! I go to nite yoga. I let my hubby put kids to bed those nites and I leave after dinner. It's late, but worth it. My husband gets to go to the gym 3 days a week so we trade off on our nites. Works pretty well. I've been quite lazy since my surgery though and I've managed to put on a good 10 lbs since then. eeek! I'm only 5'2" so.... that's a lot!

Still no sign of AF. Due tomorrow. Temp rose .2 today though? So confusing the whole thing.

One again in unrelated news: I had one of those moments at the grocery store where I wished I had a big sign explaining my son's autism. There I was with him in a full on meltdown. I was laying on him in the middle of the cereal aisle! I had to laugh about it it was so ridiculous. Oh well. Got many stares...lol!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Navy, a golden retriver is a great dog. They are very aware of their families and they are also very loyal.

Adanma, I am still hoping AF doesn't show for you.

Reeds, how are you feeling today?

Needa, how are doing as well?

Anxious, I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## needafriend

Admana.....let them stare. I have my fingers crossed for u.
Ready...I am doing well, actually been felling great the last two days. I had all day sickness for a week but all is good now. My dad is doing well, got the drain out but not all the blood is gone? Don't know how that will work but he had the drain in for too long so they are hoping his body will absorb the blood. I am doubtful as it would have done it the last 2 months...oh well. Just over 3 weeks for u >>YAY!!!
Navy....Hoping your health improves for u hun.
Anxious....glad u are feeling better.
Frogger...Hello...how r u?
Fluter....how u doing?
Reeds....don't beat your hubby....it's all hormones.


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> hi frogger!
> 
> navy: You definately need a car to get around here too. Poor public transportation and everything is like 20 minutes away no matter where you are in town! lol! I go to nite yoga. I let my hubby put kids to bed those nites and I leave after dinner. It's late, but worth it. My husband gets to go to the gym 3 days a week so we trade off on our nites. Works pretty well. I've been quite lazy since my surgery though and I've managed to put on a good 10 lbs since then. eeek! I'm only 5'2" so.... that's a lot!
> 
> Still no sign of AF. Due tomorrow. Temp rose .2 today though? So confusing the whole thing.
> 
> One again in unrelated news: I had one of those moments at the grocery store where I wished I had a big sign explaining my son's autism. There I was with him in a full on meltdown. I was laying on him in the middle of the cereal aisle! I had to laugh about it it was so ridiculous. Oh well. Got many stares...lol!
> 
> Adanma

I love how people can stare when your kid or kids are having melt downs ....I know those's meltdowns all too well...My son is 7 yrs olds and is ADHD with co-existing ODD ..... all we can do is laugh when the meltdowns happen,they eventually get tired from using all their energy!!!! Sending tons of HUGS to you :hugs:

As for not being able to drive it's driving my crazy!!:wacko: I really don't like having to depend on others to take me places!! 

AFM: I believe i might have o'd today.....Hopefully my temps will start soaring!! Oh an i was told that sore BB's are a normal sign that you have o'd and HOLY S**T my bb's are sore today(my Left is sore towards the top and around the nipple and my right is sore on the right side leading into my armpit!!!)...Sorry if that was TMI:blush: Anyone else read,heard or experienced this ??? Other wise i am having my normal signs of o'ing


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey Frogger so good to hear from you...hope your well.

hi hun, I'm doing good...just been kinda down haven't really been visiting to boards much...so how are you and your beautiful little babies doing?...I'm sooo happy for you hun....:hugs:

Adanma, how are you doing hun....:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

needafriend said:


> Admana.....let them stare. I have my fingers crossed for u.
> Ready...I am doing well, actually been felling great the last two days. I had all day sickness for a week but all is good now. My dad is doing well, got the drain out but not all the blood is gone? Don't know how that will work but he had the drain in for too long so they are hoping his body will absorb the blood. I am doubtful as it would have done it the last 2 months...oh well. Just over 3 weeks for u >>YAY!!!
> Navy....Hoping your health improves for u hun.
> Anxious....glad u are feeling better.
> Frogger...Hello...how r u?
> Fluter....how u doing?
> Reeds....don't beat your hubby....it's all hormones.

hi hun, I'm doing good thanks....how are you doing?...congratulations hun not sure if I have already said that or not...hope you have had a wonderful weekend.....:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We are doing okay...I don't post much these days either. I have been pretty sick on and off and super moody! UGH. I see your close to O I have FX this is your month.


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> We are doing okay...I don't post much these days either. I have been pretty sick on and off and super moody! UGH. I see your close to O I have FX this is your month.

I hope you start to feel better hun....yep close to ovulation ...:winkwink: so I'm hoping that this is the cycle that I get my BFP...thanks hun for FX for me...that means alot to me...:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

My love is gone :cry:


----------



## Navy2mom

fluterby429 said:


> My love is gone :cry:

Oh Sweet fluterby ,I'm so sorry :cry::hugs: .....Please know your not alone and we are here for you:hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

This is totally off the subject but I need some advice ladies...........My husband hasnt been paying attention to me lately neither him nor I work and he has been busy doing other things (not important) around the house for a week now , I told him that I was feeling sad due to the lack of attention and let him know how I have been feeling... That was 3 days ago , he decided to take me shoppin today just me and him well mother in law came and dropped the bomb that her and father in law are splitting up....We have spent the whole day with her (without complaint on my part) we came home and she went to sleep so asked Dh to watch a movie with me and he said he had to take care of his mom......Am I being selfish for still wanting some attention when his mom is going through this hard time? He prefers to be with her than with me at this time. I feel like he needs to make time for the both of us!!! Sorry for ranting just need some outside advice


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello Ladies, I am 38 I birthed 4 children. After 4th I had TL after csection. Aug 7th I had TR now we are TTC. 

I am looking forward to getting to know you ladies.


----------



## Navy2mom

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies, I am 38 I birthed 4 children. After 4th I had TL after csection. Aug 7th I had TR now we are TTC.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you ladies.

Welcome to the group iamrestored :) I'm Anna(navy2mom) I am 30 and have 3 kiddos...had my TR on March 31st,2010 and Started TTC in May...this is DH's and mine's 4th month TTC...(we have had to take a month break,in July!!) I'm heading into my TWW. This is a GREAT group of ladies,very supportive and funny:happydance:


----------



## famof6

Welcome iamrestored!!I am Heather and had my TR 7-8-10.I have 4 kiddos.We have been TTC for 2 months now.These are some great ladies with so much TTC knowledge.

Anxious,Sorry you are feeling sad.I don't think you are asking to much.I wanted to say DH is probably just worried about mom.I am hope things get back to normal for you soon.I would just keep letting him know how you feel if it keeps up with you feeling left out.:hugs:

I started the SI today.I know everyone says to take before bed.I forgot so I took them early morn and have had the worst headache all day.The next 4 days I am going to take them after work before I go to sleep.Working night shift just makes everything crazy.

It feels like fall around here.I have been searching the web for different things to do with the kiddos for fall.We usually go to the same ole pumpkin farm.I am thinking of trying a few different ones this year.We have never been to a corn maize but found a few that look really fun.I am needing to find more things to keep me busy and take my mind off this TTC thing.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Navy2mom

Famof6~ That sounds like alot of fun you are planning to do with your kids :)

Anxious~ sorry your so down sweetie....hope everything gets better,i agree with Famof6,you DH is probably just worried about his mom and the split-up ....Keep your head up sweetie things will start looking up :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Iamrestored.
My name is Carole, have three wild boys (been a long day) from first marriage, TL done after c-sec march 2005. TR done Jan 2010, MC in May and been blessed with a healthy jelly bean of almost 9 weeks. DH and I are both 36...going to be 37 in a month..YUK. Good luck on your new adventure of TTC and this group of ladies is AMAZING and sooo supportive. 

Anxious....that sounds sad about your in-laws. I think men have a special relationship with their mom and he is just trying to be a shoulder for her to lean on. Good of you to keep the communication open and tell him how u feel. I am sure all will be great soon. Stressful I'm sure!

Fam...fall is here as well. It's chilly and all the leaves are already turning. I already bought my halloween treats. I went with this huge package of mini playdoh instead of sugar. (secretly I knew if I bought candy I would be dipping into it so I played it safe)


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Welcome Iamrestored.
> My name is Carole, have three wild boys (been a long day) from first marriage, TL done after c-sec march 2005. TR done Jan 2010, MC in May and been blessed with a healthy jelly bean of almost 9 weeks. DH and I are both 36...going to be 37 in a month..YUK. Good luck on your new adventure of TTC and this group of ladies is AMAZING and sooo supportive.
> 
> Anxious....that sounds sad about your in-laws. I think men have a special relationship with their mom and he is just trying to be a shoulder for her to lean on. Good of you to keep the communication open and tell him how u feel. I am sure all will be great soon. Stressful I'm sure!
> 
> Fam...fall is here as well. It's chilly and all the leaves are already turning. I already bought my halloween treats. I went with this huge package of mini playdoh instead of sugar. (secretly I knew if I bought candy I would be dipping into it so I played it safe)

OH WOW has it really been 9 weeks already...that has gone by fast....happy 9 weeks :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome iamrestored!! Glad to have you here. My name is Karen I am having my TR in about 3 weeks. I have 2 boys and I am also 38.

Anxious, I will pray for you and your DH. Try to be there for him as he is there for his mom. Men have a special bond with their moms. Today at church in my women class she said to just pray of your bed and tell God what you want and keep believing it will happen as you pray. I hope this help.

MrsMommy, where are you? Haven't heard from you in a while.

flutter sweetie I am sorry, I know it is tough.


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome iamrestored.... My ñame is jessica i am 30 and had my TL in Dec of 2005 after my 4 child. I remarried 1 year ago and had my TR in March of this year we aré now on cycle 6 wich isnt looking good this time around, dtd lastnight and bled quite abit Af is due thursday 
On the otherhand we stayed up till 2am talkin to my mother in law trying to confort her, My husband has decided to call a family meeting this evening to see what the NeXT step is as they believe their dad has been unfaithful with bis sister in law


----------



## Anxious5

Anxious5 said:


> Welcome iamrestored.... My ñame is jessica i am 30 and had my TL in Dec of 2005 after my 4 child. I remarried 1 year ago and had my TR in March of this year we aré now on cycle 6 wich isnt looking good this time around, dtd lastnight and bled quite abit Af is due thursday
> On the otherhand we stayed up till 2am talkin to my mother in law trying to confort her, My husband has decided to call a family meeting this evening to see what the NeXT step is as they believe their dad has been unfaithful with bis sister in law
> almost forgot... Thank you ladies for your wonderful advice


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies.. I have just seen this thread for the first time .. My name is Susan and I had had my TL in Feb of 1993,,,I had my TR in May 2008...we TTC on our own till March 2009 before we turned to the help of fertility DR's,, we conceived via IUI in June 2009 and I gave birth to our beautiful daughter in Feb 2010.. now we are planning to TTC just one more ( we aren't getting any younger ) but this time we will be trying on our own... I will not be returning to work so we have lost the insurance that would cover fertility treatments. I have heard for other people that sometimes they have feel pregnant right away even though they had to use "treatments" the first time around. It's nice to see this formum and to know we're not alone :flower:


----------



## needafriend

Welcome future....My info is on this page as we just had a new lady join our thread. Congrats on the success and good luck ttc again.
ANXIOUS.....having a bleed 5 days before AF is due is a good sign. FX for U!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies and Welcome Future_numan.

I hope all is well with everyone. I am just doing a quick check in. I hope to see everyone post today. :winkwink:

MrsMommy, Hope all is well with you.

Reeds, have you had another scan yet?

Flutter, I am thinking about you. :hugs:

Anxious, I have fingers cross for you. 

Needa, I hope you are well today.


----------



## Navy2mom

Welcome Susan :) I'm Anna and have 3 children and DH and I are TTC baby #4...I had my TL after last C-section Aug 2006 and had my TR on March 31st this year and We Started TTC in May...this is DH's and mine's 4th month TTC...(I was put on Pevic Rest for the month of April and we had to take a TTC break in July!!) I'm heading into my TWW ....SO Fx'd!! This is a GREAT group of ladies :flower: They are all very supportive. 

Anxious~ Bleeding is a good thing...maybe it's IB....OH i hope so and that you get a BFP this month :) My Fx'd for you sweetie.....:dust:

AFM: My temp shot up like a rocket this morning :happydance: it went from 97.1 yesterday to 97.7 this morning!!! I still have achey BB's this morning......Bring on the TWW :dust:


----------



## Adanma

Welcome new folks! This a great thread. Everyone is so supportive! I got my TR May 28th this year and this is my 3rd cycle ttc. I have two boys already, one with Asperger Syndrome. My hubby is 37 and I'm 29. Looking forward to getting to know you!

Navy: hope this is the month! I'm always very excited at the beginning of the 2ww. Then by day 3 or 4...lol!

AFM: I was technically due for AF last night into this am. I always start overnight for some reason. Anyway, no AF as of yet. No real sign of impending AF either. Not crampy at all. My temp rose another .2 degrees this morning to 98.4 which is as high as it's been this cycle. So once again Adanma is confused. It's becomming a constant state for me. Maybe I'm not out after all?!

reeds: you poor thing. I was sick as a dog my first tri with my 2nd boy and there was only one. And talk about bitchy...

anxious: Fx for you dear

ready: 3 weeks!!!


Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome future!!!!!
Thanx ladies I really dnt want to get my hopes up as last mnth I was really sad when Af came
Adanma....Sounds really hopeful for you sweetie


----------



## needafriend

Navy....Those are great signs and the temp rise is great..FX for u Hun!!
Adanma...Great that she didn't show her ugly face yet. And awesome with a temp jump. FX for u too....wow, wouldn't God be good to give u, navy and anxious a BFP all in the same month!! Reeds and I got good news in the same week. I am going to say a prayer for all u ladies.
Karen....ur date is coming soooo fast, u nervous?
Fluter.....So sad that hubby is gone now but on the bright side u have us!!


----------



## cheekybint

Hey all hope you're doing well!

I'm having a terrible cycle with at least 3 ovulation attempts (one of them VERY painful) and I'm not convinced I've finally ovulated either!

Last Clomid cycle too so am really not happy :'(

Back to see the specialist on Wednesday and planning on asking for another HSG - to try and unblock my right tube - and a higher dose of Clomid. Fingers crossed he lets me have both!

Good luck to all those currently waiting to see what this cycle brings xxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Adamna, FX for you it sounds really good.

I agree with Needa, it would be a great month with if all of you got BFP at the same time. I would be so excited!!! 

Cheeky, I hope he gives you both and you get you BFP real soon.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello new ladies!! I am Sandi, 34 I also have kiddos from a previous marriage...15,14 & 7. My dh is Tj and he is 30 he has none of his own but is wonderful with mine. I had my TL in April 03 after the birth of my son and had the TR in April 09. After 3 early mcs I finally for a sticky bean...or should I say beans as I got me some twinnies from my July cycle. WE are so excited. I have to say this journey of ttc was probably one of the toughest things I had ever gone through, its not a easy process and it took me all of 15 months. Good luck!!

Mel, I am praying that late O this month was due to Ov out of the left side. 

Adanma when will you be testing again?? YOur chart is screaming pregnant!! 

Anna YAY for O!! FX and prayers you caught the egg this cycle!! 

Ready so close!! FX all goes well and the ttc journey is short. 

Fluter so sorry your sad. I so understand. xxxx

Anxious wow know that is some family drama, I so hope its not true and just a misunderstanding I will be praying for your family. 

Fam06 FX that bleed was some IB!! 

Carole hope your feeling well. xxxx

CHeering you ladies on!!


----------



## fluterby429

Mel glad to hear from you. I'm sorry you are having so much trouble. Have you thought about having a lap done to check on that blocked tube?

Welcome newbies!!! You've come to a great place for support. Here's my TR info

Me 32 Dh 30. We have 3 kids between us. I had my TL on 4/25/02 during the c-section of my 2nd son. I had my TR on 3/06/10 in Rio Bravo, MX with Dr. Perez and Dr. Levi. Wonderful amazing place and people!!! I was left with 5cm on both sides. I have only been able to TTC for 2mo since my TR. Dh is in the Army and he has been living in TX and I had to move home to take care of my Gma until she passed. We spent some time together in Aug but no luck. Dh left yesterday for a 12mo deployment to Iraq. So no TTC for me for a year. I'm just going to focus on getting my body as healthy as I can and get my hsg and whatever else if anything that needs to be done before he gets home


----------



## Adanma

I'm serious, you guys with the enlisted husbands are so strong. I just can't imagine it. I about lost my mind when my hubby was gone for a week! And what an amazing service to our country.

reeds: I'm going to wait another few days and see if she shows up. AF was two days late last time so I'm not getting my hopes up. So if no AF by wednesday I'll test again.

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx reeds.....They have been married for 28 years and outta the blue my FIL decides he wants to leave
On another note ...This morning there was no more blood and just now went to the restroom and I believe Af will be early this mnth, had bloody streaked ewcm ( wich I believe is sperm) so I am off to buy tampons and pads....will check in later


----------



## Adanma

anxious: I am feeling ya on a wacky cycle. WTF!? Just be here or let me be pregnant so I can stop fretting already!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Well I have some devastating news...My mom just called and my dad is being sent to the closest city hospital to be admitted again. They did blood tests last Thursday when they took out the drain and found there to be a minor infection, he was feeling very ill and yesterday he went to the local hospital. Repeat blood tests were done and the minor infection has turned into a major one. It is the same strain he had that almost killed him. I just feel sick to my stomach with worry that it will go out of control like last time and he will be flown to Calgary again on life support....it's like dejavu.
PLEASE say a prayer for him to beat this once and for all!!
Thanks ladies


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx adanma....It is soooooo confusing
Nedda your family is in my prayers


----------



## future_numan

Thank-you Ladies for the warm welcome. I look forward to getting to know everyone better :flower:
Cheekibint.. I am the same as you, I only have one tube clear. They tried to do another Dye test to try and maybe unblock the second tube but other than almost killing me with the pain it did nothing. When we started the fertility treatments it was found during my several ultra-sounds that I was only OV on the open tubed side .. like the body somehow knows

Fluterby429 and all the other women who are miltary wives and familys...my hat goes off to all of you..my DH travels for work but is gone for only a week at a time..you give up your men / family members for months and months to help keep our families safe..:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

needafriend said:


> Well I have some devastating news...My mom just called and my dad is being sent to the closest city hospital to be admitted again. They did blood tests last Thursday when they took out the drain and found there to be a minor infection, he was feeling very ill and yesterday he went to the local hospital. Repeat blood tests were done and the minor infection has turned into a major one. It is the same strain he had that almost killed him. I just feel sick to my stomach with worry that it will go out of control like last time and he will be flown to Calgary again on life support....it's like dejavu.
> PLEASE say a prayer for him to beat this once and for all!!
> Thanks ladies

I will be sure to keep your dad in my prayers..:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Needa~ Sorry to hear about your dad...i will for sure keep you and your family in my prayers and thoughts that everything will work out and he will have a full recovery:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> PLEASE say a prayer for him to beat this once and for all!!
> Thanks ladies

Needa, all ready done!! I got you covered. I am sorry to hear it but just know that God is a healer.

Adanma, FX I hope and pray you are pregnant.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole so sorry about your dad hun. I will be praying for him and your family. 

Anxious praying for you family as well sounds like a truly tough time.


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Carole so sorry about your dad hun. I will be praying for him and your family.
> 
> Anxious praying for you family as well sounds like a truly tough time.

 Thanx reeds everyone is here now so they are getting ready to takl about things will let you guys know how it went tomorrow:nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck!


----------



## Adanma

needa and anxious: in my prayers.

Still no AF. Temp still up. Still waiting til tomorrow to test.

Hope to be on again later. I hope everyone is having a nice morning!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Adanma,FX that you get that BFP tomorrow and AF stays far away from you.

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Ladies :) My temp went up again this morning...it went from 97.7 yesterday to 98.1 this morning...WOW!! So I am FOR SURE I O'd on Sunday,today would make me 2DPO And BD'ing was timed pretty well this month....two days before Ovulation and then again last night. Now i just wait until test day....which i am making Sept 30th (it's two days after AF is due...AF due Sept 28th....STAY AWAY :witch: !!!!

I need to go get the kiddos up and round for school..be back on in a bit.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

FX for Adanma and Navy. 

Anxious and Needa, I am praying for the both you and your families.

Reeds, How are the babies treating you these days? Have they stop with the MS? I sure hope so or at least a little.

Flutter, we are here for you.

AFM, I am very sleep today. I am going to start using FF so that I can get use to it. So I will need a lot of input from you ladies. 

QUESTION: How soon did you go back to work or get back to normal after your TR?


----------



## Adanma

ready: I was feeling great just a little sore around the incision at 2 weeks. I was told 4 weeks before any strenuous activities like exercise other than walking. I was advised to wait 4 weeks before starting to try as well. Hope that helps you! I can't believe it's coming up so soon!

navy: Fx!!!!! Sounds good!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Karen....I felt great after the TR...just the anesthetic that kills me. My incision was about 3 to 4 inches long.There are different ways to do the procedure. I had the open u up and do it by looking at it way vs the scope with multi incision way. FF is a great tool.
Fingers crossed for navy, admana and anxious for some BFP...


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> FX for Adanma and Navy.
> 
> Anxious and Needa, I am praying for the both you and your families.
> 
> Reeds, How are the babies treating you these days? Have they stop with the MS? I sure hope so or at least a little.
> 
> Flutter, we are here for you.
> 
> AFM, I am very sleep today. I am going to start using FF so that I can get use to it. So I will need a lot of input from you ladies.
> 
> *QUESTION: How soon did you go back to work or get back to normal after your *TR?

I'm a SAHM but I started slowly getting back into routine of light cleaning(dusting,sitting and folding clothes) about 2 weeks after my TR Surgery as my FS wanted me to be on pelvic rest for a month....Don't get me wrong I still rested a lot and was my normal full self by 4 weeks!! Sorry your tired today Ready but it's not long now until your TR :happydance: I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> FX for Adanma and Navy.
> 
> Anxious and Needa, I am praying for the both you and your families.
> 
> Reeds, How are the babies treating you these days? Have they stop with the MS? I sure hope so or at least a little.
> 
> Flutter, we are here for you.
> 
> AFM, I am very sleep today. I am going to start using FF so that I can get use to it. So I will need a lot of input from you ladies.
> 
> QUESTION: How soon did you go back to work or get back to normal after your TR?

I was a little sore for about two weeks after my TR ( and I am a bit of a baby when it comes to pain ) only thing I found weird was the area around my insicion was numb for about six months...the DR said that is normal...

Adanma... I have my fingures crossed for your :test: tomorrow :hugs:
Navy2mom...Here hoping this is your month...:dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies,

I am so excited I can scream. I have thermo but it is not a basal one I don't think. does it matter?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ready4onemore said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> I am so excited I can scream. I have thermo but it is not a basal one I don't think. does it matter?

Hey Ready your really need at BBT thermometer...cause a reg one only had 3 for example 96.7 a bbt will show you 96.72 and that way you know for sure your temp is moving. Does that make sense? LOL
As far as after my tr, I have a 4 to 5 inch incision and about 2 weeks to be back to normal and my tr dr said I could start trying as soon we was ready!! Man so excited its this close for you!!


----------



## Navy2mom

I will be back on later to see how everyone is doing.....I need to go lay down for a nap...Ever since this past Saturday i have need a nap to get through the rest of my day.....Not sure if it's the Medication or just trying to get back into routine with the kids since school started...BBL


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi Ladies! I'm new here, 34, married 13 years, 2 kids, and will be having my TR in December this year 6 years after my TL! I can't wait, but I am nervous that it will work right. I had the clips, so I'm hoping to have good lengths left. I'm using Dr. Rogers in TN since she's more affordable and closer to me than some of the others. I can't wait 'til I'm TTC again.:) Good luck to those TTC and to those who have, I wish you H&H 9 months! Look forward to getting to know you gals!


----------



## Adanma

Well guys I couldn't wait til tomorrow am and I tested just now with pretty concentrated afternoon peepee. And I got a light, but clear BFP!!!!!!! I think this is truly it! I am testing tomorrow am anyway so my hubby can see the lines! I couldn't get a clear picture despite taking the damn thing apart. You ladies are the first to know (right after hubby of course!)

Now let's keep Fx for it to stick and be in the right spot!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Adanma


----------



## future_numan

Adanma said:


> Well guys I couldn't wait til tomorrow am and I tested just now with pretty concentrated afternoon peepee. And I got a light, but clear BFP!!!!!!! I think this is truly it! I am testing tomorrow am anyway so my hubby can see the lines! I couldn't get a clear picture despite taking the damn thing apart. You ladies are the first to know (right after hubby of course!)
> 
> Now let's keep Fx for it to stick and be in the right spot!
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Adanma

:happydance::happydance::happydance:....that's wonderful !!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> And I got a light, but clear BFP!!!!!!! I
> Adanma

:happydance::happydance: A light BFP is a BFP to me!! :happydance::happydance: I am overjoyed for you. Of course I will be praying. Thank you Jesus!!!

Thanks Reed, I am going to stop at CVS or walgreens on the way home. I can hardly wait to start temping. LOL


----------



## needafriend

OMGOSH.....ADANMA!! Yayayayay...I am so so happy for u. My tests were a bugger to get a good pic off of at the begining as well. Try a web cam it works pretty good. I am smiling ear to ear right now. I truly share ur joy for this BFP and wish u a H&H 9 months hun. Yay Yay Yay....


----------



## needafriend

Welcome jasmine.....this has been a hot thread lately.
My name is Carole, TL Mar 2005, TR Jan 10, pretty good tube lengths. MC in May 10 and sticky jelly bean 9 weeks ago. This group of ladies is incredible and so supportive while TTC and aftrerwards as I just can't part with this group. 
Congrats on your upcoming operation!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awesome news Adanma!! Post that pic I bet we see that line! So happy for you!


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Reed, I am going to stop at CVS or walgreens on the way home. I can hardly wait to start temping. LOL[/QUOTE]

I loved my BBT chart, even though I only had to do it for two cycles. A basel themometor is a must!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there Carole!! How is your day?


----------



## ready4onemore

jasminep0489 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new here, 34, married 13 years, 2 kids, and will be having my TR in December this year 6 years after my TL! I can't wait, but I am nervous that it will work right. I had the clips, so I'm hoping to have good lengths left. I'm using Dr. Rogers in TN since she's more affordable and closer to me than some of the others. I can't wait 'til I'm TTC again.:) Good luck to those TTC and to those who have, I wish you H&H 9 months! Look forward to getting to know you gals!

Jasmine, forgive me for not welcoming you. I was overjoyed about our new BFP!! Welcome to the group we all love each other and celebrate everything together as you can see. My name is Karen. I am having my TR in October. I am so excited. This will be my 3rd child and DH 1st once we TTC. I hope we get know you and that you will get to know us. Again welcome.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh yes Jasmine welcome!! Sorry was a little excited as well. Good luck on your tr!!


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....been a sad day cause I am bummed about my dad, just heard at noon that they may operate again. They have to do something to cure him as it's going on 3 months...BUT I now have a smile on my face from Adanma's fantastic news. God is good and will bless all of these amazing woman on this thread with a gift of giving life again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hopefully the surgery is a success and he will recoop nicely. Prayers for you


----------



## needafriend

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hopefully the surgery is a success and he will recoop nicely. Prayers for you

Your baby on your ticker looks like a baby...awww...mine still looks alittle alienish. LOL. You need two babies on it though


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can't find a ticker I can use on the forum with twins...I found a awesome one buts its a hmtl code and I can't use it. So sad. :(


----------



## Anxious5

Yay adanma!!!!!
Welcome jasmine...btw thats my daughters name
Afm....full blown Af this morning yesterday was spotting I am not due for her till thursday or friday, never happened before but theres always a first fior everything
needa.... you are in my prayers sweetie
ready...Woo hoo only 21 days how exciting
Reeds ... How are those babies
Things went semi well lastnight FIL didnt come home we had to go look for him finally found him bout 130 am sulking alone, then we all had the family talk wich ended at 5 am ...They decided to start off new ( no infedelity, FIL has been faithful) ...Yay!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious that was some good news!


----------



## Anxious5

We are all pleased that there is still enuf love in them to give it another try......


----------



## jasminep0489

Thanks so much for the warm welcomes! :hugs: I've been reading some of the earlier posts and I can definitely tell that everyone is so supportive of one another. I need a place like this, because I've been wearing the DH out with all my TR talk. He's just ready for the surgery to be over so we can start all that BDin'! :winkwink: LOL! I look forward to learning more about everyone and sharing our journeys. Congrats to Adanma for the BFP!!!!!


----------



## needafriend

Wonderful news anxious!!!
Jasmine....it is an amazing group, I stalk other threads but this is my main one as it's small and personal. We can all relate to and share what each of us is going through with the TR and TTC as well as sharing our day to day issue with each other. It's my new facebook!!


----------



## Anxious5

Ok ladies Well my FIL was a coward we did all that talkin last night , he agreed to try to fix things and this morning when everyone was sleeping he told my MIL that he did have a girlfriend (wich by coincidence has the Sister in laws name) and he wants to be with her not his wife.....Why are sooooo many men such Jerks, 28 years together and he just up and leaves outta the blue


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh!! I am so sorry. He is a coward and I so hope your MIL is doing ok. Sounds like she has a really supportive family behind her though. xxx


----------



## Adanma

anxious: So sorry to hear that. There are a lot of a-holes out there. My hubby's dad did that to his mom and he didn't talk to his dad for like... 5 years.

welcome jasmine! Dr. Rogers did my TR. The staff and everyone there were amazing! So welcoming. Dr. Rogers did a nice prayer before surgery too and my hubby was with me right up until I went in to the OR. They did my sedation with him there so that was the last thing I remembered and he was there when I woke up. So nice.

Thank you everyone for your congrats! I'm still tingling with excitement and I'm nervous! I hope it sticks and is where it needs to be. I am a bit concerned about the faintness since I'm already 16DPO, but I have Fx for the best.

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

here you guys go!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/4991836152_f8dd5c75db_m.jpg
16DPO

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/4991835512_130637a917_m.jpg
11DPO


----------



## Navy2mom

YAY and Congrats on the BFP Adanma :happydance: :bfp: Happy and Healthy 9 :happydance:

I love that we are getting new gals in here......WELCOME to the group:)


----------



## famof6

Congrats Adanma!!!!!That is great great news..Hoping for that dark dark line tomorrow.


Welcome Jasmine!!Great group we got here..


----------



## Navy2mom

famof6 said:


> Congrats Adanma!!!!!That is great great news..Hoping for that dark dark line tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Welcome Jasmine!!Great group we got here..

Keeping my FX'd you see two line tomorrow......:dust:

Okay even though I took a two hour nap today I still feel very tired..I am heading to bed,my eyes are heavy and I have a wicked headache that has just started about 30 mintues ago....Good night Ladies :hugs:
I will be looking for updates on everyone tomorrow and will let ya all know if my temp goes up for a third day...hopefully i will get my Cross hairs tomorrow:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Anxious, I am sorry about your in-laws. I hope your DH and his mom are doing okay.

Adanma, I am so excited for you. I can see the faint line. I know you are on :cloud9:.

Reeds, I thought I saw someome with twin ticker but don't think it was this site. I will have to do my research. LOL

Needa, I am still praying for your dad and your family as well as for you.

I cannot believe I have 3 weeks left. :happydance: I don't know how you ladies do the 2ww thing. I am going crazy with 3 weeks. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Anxious ....sorry about your family situtation. 
Adanma, u could have had a later implantation and that would cause a fainter line, but it looks good to me. I didn't have strong lines at first either but it's a line and that's all that matters. Going to say a prayer for your baby tonite!!
AFM: My mom just called there are two specialists that are going to operate onmy dad tomorrow afternoon. He has a litre of old coagulated blood inside that is pushing on his kidneys and left lung. Its old, infected and too thick to drain but too infected for the body to absorb as the body is fighting it and has been for months. That's why he isn't really getting better. They are going to do a kinda risky operation and go between his ribs and make a large incision to get at this clot. They are confident that once they remove this he should start to feel like a super model. So if I am not asking for too much can u ladies say a word of prayer for him tomorrow as I love this man with all I have and he has a new grandbaby on the way. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> So if I am not asking for too much can u ladies say a word of prayer for him tomorrow as I love this man with all I have and he has a new grandbaby on the way. Thanks a ton!!

Consider it DONE!!


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,


Hope your all well CONGRATS to eveyone with their BFP happy an healthly 9 months to you all,

Well got some good news in a way......had my operation the 13th august and AF arrived 13th Sept how is that for regular im just pleased the op has not messed my cycles........yipeeee

Im back at work a week on mon then back their for 8 days then off to turkey for 2 weeks i think with everything that has happened its a much well needed break aswell my daughter turns 18 on the 1st oct and my hubby 40th whilst we away in turkey..

AF came with a vengenance and have to say in all my life its been the worst AF in my life the amount of clots i have lost is quite worrying and the blood loss..( sorry TMI).....hopefully will ease over the next few days...

The problem i have now is im due on whilst away in turkey dont really want to take anything to delay period as wanting to let things settle down but dont want to be flooded of my feet might have talk to doc see what he thinks

Sorry to hear about your dad needafriend my thoughts are with you.....

welcome to the forum newbies ....im jo 37 have 2 girls from previous relationship now married to my rock.....hubby...lol....had TR last august fell pregnant in July unfortunately had ectopic left tube removed in aug this year....slowly getting there though .....good luck on your journeys x x 

Jo x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I see those lines hun. If it was me I would be calling the dr to have my levels checked. I am sure yourpregnant but us TR ladies have to be extra careful. Good luck hun


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning ladies .... So my temp took another rocket shot this morning (take a look at my chart) I had two different weird and vivid dreams last night is it normal to dream so much during your TWW ( i have been having dreams every night since Saturday night) My dreams are not making any sence to me!! BB's are still slightly sore on the sides still....and i woke up with a partial stuffy nose,mild sore throat and a slight headache again!! WHAT GIVES!! I need to get my day started ....

Needa~ i will be saying prayer for your family :hug:

Anxious~ WOW sweetie ,I hope your MIL will be okay :hug:

Ready~ not long now.....YAY!!!:happydance:

Jo~ Good to see you,glad that AF didn't get messed up but i am sorry for your loss:hugs:

Adanma~ You test looks good....and i agree with both Needa and Reeds....You should call and get a beta , but I am sure everything will be just fine :happydance:

Reeds~ how are you feeling sweetie?? Hope the twins are treating you good :)

okay i will be back on in a bit!!


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations Adanma on your BFP. and i agree you should get your levels tested.... xxx
Hi Jasmine, im Louisa i had my TR in july and am on my 3rd TTC cycle...


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi! I can't wait 'til we're TTC!!! I know the waiting probably won't get any better then, cause then I'll just be waiting to O or waiting for that BFP, but at least I'll feel as if I'm whole again and actually have a chance to conceive. I really wish these next 10 or 11 weeks will fly on by! 

Adanma- Great to know you used Dr. Rogers. She seems like a wonderful Dr. and I've heard noting but good things from her patients. I just can't wait to meet her. :happydance: Good luck with your lil' bean!!!


----------



## Adanma

navy: looks good!

josey: good to know you're a ok. I have always wanted to go to Turkey! Have you been before?

needa: praying all goes well with the operation. I hope this is what does the trick for him finally.

reeds: I called to get an appointment and they don't make first appointments until 8 weeks. I explained that I had a TR done and was at increased risk for ectopic pregnancy, so I have a messege in with the nurse who should be calling me back to schedule earlier. Why they can't just schedule for earlier... I don't know. So I will likely be calling them back this afternoon after nobody gets back to me.

I hope everyone is having a good morning! Will be on again later. OH! And I had two good lines this morning! Not really dark, but good ones!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma,.....What is with the medical system in the US. Your not the first person that has said they will not be seen by a Dr til so many weeks have gone by. WTF is up with that. What if heaven forbid a person has an eptopic or other health concerns that need to be addressed? 8 Weeks is a long long time and a person needs to know if things are in the right place and healthy. In Canada u can go whenever u want to your GP and they will refer u to a baby dr but in the mean time u will be sent for bloods and a scan. I am just blown away by how cavalier they seem to be in the US. It's almost like "don't waste our time til your past a more significant date please"....sorry....Just have to rant!!
With all the bleeding I had this pg and with two of my boys, I would have gone out of my mind not knowing anything.
Well off to work now and thoughts are with my dad today. Thanks for all thr prayers ladies, your amazing.
Josey..Glad to hear your well and your cycles are back to normal.


----------



## needafriend

Just talked with my dad and I told him there are some ladies praying for him today from a baby group I'm on. He was honored and said "thank you, that's what is going to see him through this".


----------



## Adanma

Oh I'm glad you told him needa! I've been thinking of him today. Isn't it wierd how you can have an emotional investment in someone you've never met!?

And yes the US medical system is ridiculous, yet people here want to bitch about socialised medicine. Until you've had it, don't knock it! I'm a canadian citizen actually, but I have a green card since we moved here when my dad got stationed here so I know both sides of that coin!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Just talked with my dad and I told him there are some ladies praying for him today from a baby group I'm on. He was honored and said "thank you, that's what is going to see him through this".

Aww i'm glad that brighten his day :) How are you doing Needa? 

Adanma~ Thank you....:hugs: Sorry that you are having a hard time getting seen earlier and being told they won't see you until 8 weeks...that is such crap!! Especially since you had a TR,they needs to make sure that the jelly bean is okay!!


----------



## fluterby429

wow so much has gone on. It's so hard to stay ontop of things without your own computer!!! Driving me crazy

Needa I'm praying for your Daddy!!!

Anxious sorry about the inlaws

Adanma...YAY!!! congrats on your bfp!


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Just talked with my dad and I told him there are some ladies praying for him today from a baby group I'm on. He was honored and said "thank you, that's what is going to see him through this".

I am glad we made his day Needa. Tell him he has serveral other daughters he has meet yet. LOL :hugs:

Josey, glad to know you are have normal cycles. I hope you have a great time in Turkey. Take lots of pic.

Adanma, :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you.

Has anyone talk to MrsMommy?

Flutter, how have you been?

Reeds, I have been stalking you journal. How are you today?


----------



## future_numan

needafriend..I hope all goes well with your father..you must be so worried !

Adanma..I can't beleive they make you wait 8 whole weeks..I found out I was pregnant 10 days after conception and they monitored me very closely ( blood work every other day ) till the bean was old enough to see on U/S..about one month after conception..I was always told that there was a higher risk of eptopic pregnancy because of the TR..I was very scared for my remaining tube ( they were only able to save one )..I'm not sure how things work in the U.S..but can't you get a second opition..like a followup with another DR ?


----------



## needafriend

Thanks future...it's been a nitemare with my dad. He was on life support twice and almost died. It's a miracle that he made it through everything. Had had a violent blood infection that was immune to most antibiotics. He was flown to Calgary ICU and they got him on the road to recovery and after 42 days in hospital he was releasesd. He has been at home for a month but still ill. So this has been a long journey for him and our family. This will hopefully be closure to this illness at last. He will be having surgery in 2hours. 
Thanks to all for your support and prayers....It means more than u know!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole happy 9 weeks!! I have been wondering about your dad all day as well and hope this surgery is succesful! prayers going up!

Adanma is there another dr you can call? It took me sometime to has success finding a dr who will listen and cares. 

Ready I am doing ok. I am ready for my dr appt tomorrow!! Getting closer now for your TR!! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Adanma

Well guys I decided to see a midwife and I have an ultrasound scheduled for monday! Much better! They said we would make sure everything is where it should be and then if it is we will have a 1st prenatal visit october 4th. I feel so much better now!

In totally unrelated news: My new dog needs like 225 dollars worth of dental care. awesome. lol but she's worth it!

needa: still praying girl! I know you'll let us know how it all went.


----------



## needafriend

Good for you on making an apt with a MW. YAY!!
Thanks reeds..9 weeks is sooo cool. Must post as soon as u get back from your Dr apt tomorrow. Wish u could text me or send me a pic of your peanuts!!
AFM...Just called mom to see if dad was getting ready for the operation and they were in the hallway people watching...lol. Since my dad came from a different hospital and is a possible carrier of a super bug they are making him wait to be the alst operation of the day. Which is understandable. So he is just waiting and they told him it should be within the next few hours. (3:30 now). Will keep u updated as soon as I know as I am off work now.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma said:


> Well guys I decided to see a midwife and I have an ultrasound scheduled for monday! Much better! They said we would make sure everything is where it should be and then if it is we will have a 1st prenatal visit october 4th. I feel so much better now!
> 
> In totally unrelated news: My new dog needs like 225 dollars worth of dental care. awesome. lol but she's worth it!
> 
> needa: still praying girl! I know you'll let us know how it all went.

LOVE THE TICKER!!! Awww...isn't God good!!


----------



## Navy2mom

I have a question for you ladies: During your TWW's did feeling very tired/sleepy and napping for 1 and half to two hours happen for you ladies before you found out you had your BFP's???? About 11am i gush of sleepy comes over me and by 12pm i fall asleep on the couch until my alarm wakes me up to go get my kids from school!!


----------



## needafriend

Navy....that's a good sign. I was tired as heck, stuffed up then runny nose, np sore, AF cramps, hot flashes like mad and moody!


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Navy....that's a good sign. I was tired as heck, stuffed up then runny nose, np sore, AF cramps, hot flashes like mad and moody!

HMM that's funny in a good way cuz that sounds like me but i'm only 3 DPO,that's what worries me.....I am tired as all heck....took a two hour nap yesterday too and then by 8:00 was ready to fall back to sleep!! My BB's have been sore on the sides,except today i had a burning sensation on my left Nipple( This all TMI i know,sorry!!) and had some bad cramping today ,kind of felt like AF cramping to me....i curled up in to a ball on the couch...My nose hasn't been runny but has been very stuffy or partially stuffy in the mornings and at night....OH how i do not like the TWW...i really want to know what's going on now....I need to go help my 1st grader with her All about Me" poster and have her do 20 minutes of reading for me!! I will be back!!!! Thank you Needa :hug:


----------



## needafriend

No prob....never TMI..LOL, it's a crazy waiting game.


----------



## famof6

Good Morning Ladies!!

Needa,I have been saying a prayer for your dad.I hope everything went well with surgery.

I have to stay up today,no sleep until later.I have to go to the dentist.My oldest DS has his 1st middle school football game today.Also,I am on cd 7 so my last day of the soy.I am still leaning towards the soy causing these terrible headaches I have had this week.If it helps get me that BFP it will be worth it.Does anyone know how many cycles in a row you can use the soy or should you skip a cycle?


----------



## Navy2mom

famof6 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!
> 
> Needa,I have been saying a prayer for your dad.I hope everything went well with surgery.
> 
> I have to stay up today,no sleep until later.I have to go to the dentist.My oldest DS has his 1st middle school football game today.Also,I am on cd 7 so my last day of the soy.I am still leaning towards the soy causing these terrible headaches I have had this week.If it helps get me that BFP it will be worth it.Does anyone know how many cycles in a row you can use the soy or should you skip a cycle?

Sorry Famof6 I don't know anything about the Soy :blush: hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to answer your question:thumbup:.....Have fun at your son's football game today :) I'm keeping my Fx'd for you to get your BFP :dust:

Morning ladies :coffee: I just saw hubby off to work and Now i am having a cup of coffee trying to wake up fully before going and getting ready for my day. I updated my chart this morning. Hope everyone has a nice Thursday and I'll be back on in a bit to see how everyone is doing :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Ladies :)

Good to see you Josey xxxxxxxx

Congratulations Adanma!!!

I had my FS appointment yesterday. He's put me on a further 3 months of Clomid, at 100mg a day this time. He's also going to be monitoring me with internal scans every other from CD12 till ovulation to see what's happening. I've also got another HSG booked for 4th October to try and unblock my right tube!


----------



## Adanma

I started bleeding at about 4:30 yesterday. Went to ER as doc's office was getting ready to close. I was there till almost midnight. Had bloods done and ultrasound. They didn't see anything outside the uterus and there was a small dark spot in the uterus. Hcg test was only 14. So no more baby. 

I just knew something was wrong when the tests were so light even at 16 and 17 DPO. Anyway, we will still keep trying. God knows what He's doing better than I do. He has yet to be wrong for me! At least I know I CAN get pregnant and my tubes are clear. That's something.

Adanma


----------



## jasminep0489

That's a good positive attitude! The fact that you CAN get pregnant is the most important thing. I had two miscarriages before I had my two healthy babies and I was in my early twenties. If I hadn't had the miscarriages, I wouldn't have the two children I do now. You are right....this is God's plan for you. I am sorry that this wasn't the time though. I know it is an emotional thing to go through. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Adanma

Thank you jasmine. I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks right before I got pregnant with my first son. I am very sad, but I know my babies are up with God and now each other, so I'm okay. I know I will get pregnant and stay that way when the time is right. 

I was an alcoholic homeless person when I became pregnant with my first son. My life has changed in so many positive ways since then! I did NOT understand God when that happened, but boy was he right on! I went abck to school, moved in with my parents, got a good job and did right by my son and now I have married the man of my dreams and have my second son Preston as well! Life couldn't be better. Even when it seems like there is no reason, He does know what he's doing.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Wow Adanma....What a stroy, your a strong lady to over come what you have. God does have a plan for u. I had a close family member who was addicted to drug..bad ones and over came that and now lives an amazing life and is a great mom to her two kids. No one would ever have guessed she had the life threatening issues she had.
Soooo sorry for your loss. 
I had a similar story in may..only faint + at 21 DPO, levels never went above 27 for 5 weeks pg? They called it a blighted ovum, never bled til middle of June either??? Anyways....u have to be thrilled to know that the surgery WORKED!!! As we all know our odds of it working depending on method age etc. And I know my odds were below 75% so God is good and has given u a successful surgery! HUGS


----------



## needafriend

AFM....Dad didn't get out of surgery til late last nite, mom called to say he was in alot of pain. One of the surgeons said it went well but he has always beena Dr of few words to them. She is at the hospital today waiting to talk to the other Dr to see how much of the blood clot they were able to get out etc. Will let u know asap.....thanks again for your prayers.


----------



## loopylew2

Adanma I agree with Jasmine and Needa, you are one seriously strong lady.... really sorry the lil bean didnt stick but as youve said God has his plans.....

Needa praying for your dad and your family......xxx


----------



## Adanma

needa: was wondering how it went. keep us updated.

thanks everyone

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies!! 

WOW Adanma, I'm so sorry for your loss,but you are stong and I think it is awesome that you can be so positive :hug: 

Needa~ Glad to hear your dad came out okay from surgery,Sad to hear he is in so much pain though:( Please keep us posted :hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Cheeky, I am glad you get to have the HCG done. I am still praying for your BFP.

Navy, FX for you this month. I hope all goes well and you get BFP too.

Fam, I think flutter or Reeds are the ones that know about soy.

Adanma, I am so sorry. I know that you can get pregnant and that you will.:hugs:

Needa, please update on your dad's surgery as soon as you can.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Ladies. 

Adanma so sorry for you loss. You have the right attitude though and I am sure God will bless you soon. 

Carole glad your dad pulled through surgery and I hope they got all the clot.

Mel that is great news!! 

Well asfm its been a rough day...its kinda started yesterday with Tj hitting my daughters poodle...he is still alive but his legs are hurt and we are not sure if he will make it if he doesn't my daughter will be devastated. 

I did have my dr appt today and he did another quick scan and I got good and sad news. Baby A is nice and healthy with a strng hb but baby B is gone. He talked a bit about vanishing twin syndrome but he said that usually happened early in the pregnancy. I am extremely sad but as Adanma said I know God has a plan and I know in my heart my baby needed his twin to survive. SO I am off to nap cause this has been a super nauseating day and I am exhausted.


----------



## needafriend

Reeds my heart goes out to u about baby B....God does have a plan and thank goodness baby A is doing fantastic. 
What was TJ thinking when he kicked the dog? Was it by accident?
Still waiting to her from Dr about the success of dads operation
I just got back from the PC store, I tripped over my bloodly computer cord AGAin last nite and they sold me a new one for $100 and the dam thing wont fit so I am off to the pc store again. BONEHEADS. I have been so clumsy this last week. Tripped over the ottoman twice as well...Guess I should open my eyes


----------



## Navy2mom

OMG!!! I am offically, totally GROSSED out right now!! EEWWW
I just came from the bathroom (sorry tmi again) And checked CP and CM and YUCK....i got a bunch of Milky/creamy yellowish CM and it was kind of strechy too!! Cp is middle and not too firm but not really soft neither,in the middle i guess.....But i am just so grossed out by this WOW!!

OKAY,Moving on:

Reeds i just read your post and I'm sorry that you lost baby B but very happy to hear that Baby A is doing well and strong :hugs: Also about the doggie ,that's soo sad,hope the doggie make it through,i will say a prayer for him or her HUGH HUGS!!


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Reeds my heart goes out to u about baby B....God does have a plan and thank goodness baby A is doing fantastic.
> What was TJ thinking when he kicked the dog? Was it by accident?
> Still waiting to her from Dr about the success of dads operation
> I just got back from the PC store, I tripped over my bloodly computer cord AGAin last nite and they sold me a new one for $100 and the dam thing wont fit so I am off to the pc store again. BONEHEADS. I have been so clumsy this last week. Tripped over the ottoman twice as well...Guess I should open my eyes

OH Needa please be care i would be VERY sad if you or your little bean got hurt :(
Hope they PC guys sell you the right cord this time:hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Reeds really sorry about baby B so glad baby A is doing well....Yes God always has a plan but it doesnt stop the heartache......thinking of you....xxx

Hope your poodle gets better soon.....xxx


----------



## future_numan

jasminep0489 said:


> That's a good positive attitude! The fact that you CAN get pregnant is the most important thing. I had two miscarriages before I had my two healthy babies and I was in my early twenties. If I hadn't had the miscarriages, I wouldn't have the two children I do now. You are right....this is God's plan for you. I am sorry that this wasn't the time though. I know it is an emotional thing to go through. I'll be praying for you.

:hugs: ... that is a positive attitude :thumbup: 

Redds...so sorry to read about baby B .. :cry: Glad to hear baby A is going Ok..

Needafriend.. Glad your dad came out of the surgery, ok.. can they manage the pain for him ?


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, I am so so sorry about Baby B. But I am gratful that Baby A is doine well.

MrsMommy check in with us please. Just thinking about you.


----------



## Adanma

reeds: been a rough one for us this week eh? i'm sorry about baby B. I'm very relieved that baby A is doing well though. Keep rested mama.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Reeds my heart goes out to u about baby B....God does have a plan and thank goodness baby A is doing fantastic.
> What was TJ thinking when he kicked the dog? Was it by accident?
> Still waiting to her from Dr about the success of dads operation
> I just got back from the PC store, I tripped over my bloodly computer cord AGAin last nite and they sold me a new one for $100 and the dam thing wont fit so I am off to the pc store again. BONEHEADS. I have been so clumsy this last week. Tripped over the ottoman twice as well...Guess I should open my eyes

Oh Hun it was very much a accident. He hit him with our truck...we have 4 dogs and Colt(ash's poodle) thinks he is a big dog, but anyway Tj was hauling wood and was backing up and all the dogs moved but he didn't see Colt. He said he was going maybe about 2 miles a hour and heard him squel and try to run but couldn't he got out and picked him up and Colt could walk after about a hour but was favring his left back leg. Well this morning he won't get up at all so I am sure we are going to have him put down cause we can't afford a huge vet bill right now...and he wn't eat or drink today. I just hate it for my daughter she is very attached to this dog and he sleeps and stays inside when she is home but when she leaves to go to her dads I can't keep him inside he wants out to rooam with our other dogs but he always like to stand in a bad spot I have almost hit him several times pulling in our drive way cause he likes to stand right there. I am just having a really sad day :cry: and to top it off I got food poisioning frm chinese lst night so I feel so horrible.


----------



## future_numan

Awww..Reeds..that's awful about the dog..I am a big animal lover and we also have a dog so I totally understand the heartbreak..and on top of that all your not feeling well..:cry:..I hope you feel better real soon..and the little dog is ok..


----------



## needafriend

Sorry...I thought I read he kicked him,..sorry. My husbands laptop sucks!!! Can't wait for mine to be fixed.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Thats ok. Tj is a dog lover so he is heart broken too that he hurt him...and extremely worried about Ashleigh being mad at him.


----------



## fluterby429

aww ladies my heart is just breaking...Adanma so sorry for your loss but u are staying so positive! Sandi sorry about baby b. Needa I hope everything with your dad turned out ok.

afm...ya'll know I have nothing to say in the ttc area so some crap about my life is all ya get lol...the kids and I started the YMCA yesterday and love it! I've been feeling so positive all week about my life, getting healthy and passing this year quickly all to fin out that Way's ex stole pics off of my FACEBOOK and off of some friends/fam's of my daughtet. Grrr she has had nothing to do with her for nearly 7 yrs. Hell she is preggo with baby #8 by baby daddy #8 and she is only 26 and only has one of those kids living with her...ok done ranting 

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow


----------



## needafriend

I feel for ya fluter...my ex is a turd and I hope to God when the weezle finds a gf she is more normal than he is. He had gone really odd over the years...kind eccentric and is a jealous person. He is going to freak when he finds out I'm pg. 
AFM...Dr's figure they go all the blood clot but will know more tomorrow am after they get the tests back. He is in a TON of pain but to Morphine to help. I thought once they removed the clot his lung and kideny would just fall back into place but they didn't. They will take time to move back to their original spots. CRAZY...but results came back that he is - for one of the super bugs, will know tomorrow am if he is for the other one that is going around. Once they know it's - he can be out of isolation...YAY. 

Thanks again for the positive mojo for him. He is truly an amazing man!!


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies well as you know today was my actual Af day but started on monday with spotting ( harly anything at all) tuesday was a heavy flow, yesterday was a light flow that only lasted half a day and today nothing....been really sleepy the past 2 days today fell asleep at 6 pm and woke up at 9...have lots of catching up to do on my reading see you ladies tomorrow


----------



## Navy2mom

TGIF!!!! My head is throbbing and feels like it is being cracked open!!! I took a couple Tylenol but it doesn't seem to be helping ,so now i am having a cup of coffee in hopes the caffeine will help and i am still very tired, can't seem to wake up this morning...I am 5 DPO today, I am thinking it is too early to be feeling this way, but I am just chugging along either waiting for :witch: to show or NOT show!! I will say is normal for me to be feeling this way when AF isn't due until the 28th!! How ever i did feel the same way before i got a positive test with all three of my kids,so maybe it's a good thing :shrug: But the gagginess and dry hives didn't come until 7-8 DPO...Not sure what to think right now!! Got to get the kids around for school,be back on in a bit to see how everyone is doing and I hope everyone has a better day too :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

On my phone right now but just wanted to let you know i am pregnant!


----------



## Navy2mom

cheekybint said:


> On my phone right now but just wanted to let you know i am pregnant!

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance: WOOHOO!!!! Congrats Cheeky on your :bfp:


----------



## loopylew2

cheekybint said:


> On my phone right now but just wanted to let you know i am pregnant!

super duper BFP.....congratualtions.....xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Adanma

cheeky: wooohoooo! congrats!
navy: sorry you feel like garbage, but I hope it's a good thing!
needa: you're dad is such a trooper! Keep us updated and Fx for a speedy recovery.

AFM: still bleeding pretty heavily, not enough to be considered a hemmorage though. Just took a long hot bath and it felt really nice. Still have a splitting headache. I have to go in next thursday for a repeat beta to make sure the hcg is gone or going down. They were a bit confused because my cervix was very tightly closed and usually when you're getting something out like period, baby, or miscarriage, they said it will open up. Of course my body has to be confusing. Hell, I'm confused by it all the time!

My sissy is having a happy hour tonite to get out of the house since she hasn't really since having her baby. I think I will go. Being around people might be good for me too.

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> cheeky: wooohoooo! congrats!
> *navy: sorry you feel like garbage, but I hope it's a good thing!*
> needa: you're dad is such a trooper! Keep us updated and Fx for a speedy recovery.
> 
> AFM: still bleeding pretty heavily, not enough to be considered a hemmorage though. Just took a long hot bath and it felt really nice. Still have a splitting headache. I have to go in next thursday for a repeat beta to make sure the hcg is gone or going down. They were a bit confused because my cervix was very tightly closed and usually when you're getting something out like period, baby, or miscarriage, they said it will open up. Of course my body has to be confusing. Hell, I'm confused by it all the time!
> 
> My sissy is having a happy hour tonite to get out of the house since she hasn't really since having her baby. I think I will go. Being around people might be good for me too.
> 
> Adanma

Thank you Adanma:hugs: I hope it a good thing too but don't want to get my hopes up until i see two lines on a test!!! Hope you have fun with your sister tonight ,a hot bath sounds so relaxing right now.


----------



## needafriend

Congrats Cheeky....WOW...amazing news. 
Navy...all sounds great with your symptoms.
Adanma...Glad to hear your going to get out for abit.
Anxious....sounds like your body is acting funny.
Reeds...hope your feeling better today


----------



## reedsgirl1138

cheekybint said:


> On my phone right now but just wanted to let you know i am pregnant!



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:WOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Navy2mom

OH MY GOODNESS Reeds..Happy 10 weeks along :) Time is flying by!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Anna!! Well Mel got her BFP I so hope your next hun!! The tr ladies are on a roll again!! FX for you!


----------



## Anxious5

Congrats cheeky!!!!!
Navy... Sorry you feel so blah but fxd thats a good sign
reeds.... Cant believe its already been 10 weeks
Afm started temping this cycle will see where that will take me .. Ah gotta change my ticket as i am cd5 today


----------



## ready4onemore

cheekybint said:


> On my phone right now but just wanted to let you know i am pregnant!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Flutter, that would make me very angry also. :growlmad: Baby #8, seriouly?

Navy, Fxd I hope this your month too.

Adanma, I think some fun would be good for you and your sister. 

Needa, please keep us posted on your Dad. We are still praying for him.

Anxious, I hope you get your BFP real soon too.

Cheeky, I am so excited for you. When did you find out? I am smiling so hard right now. :happydance:

AFM, will be doing a lot of studying tonight. I want to get a little ahead of the class since I will be in a fog after my TR. Oh speaking of TR 18 more days. :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Karen the time is so flying by!!

From what I read in Mels journal she tested at a friends' house and it was a digi that said 3+ already...so I am thinking twins!! I am so praying hard for her she so deserves this...of course all of the ladies do but she has been on such a bumpy road with only one tube!! I can't wait for her to post again so we can find out whats going on!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Reeds, I am so excited for her. I know she has been on a bumpy road and I am so happy for her and all of my TR ladies. :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you all ladies, I can't believe it!!!

Here's my test

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ults-11dpo-clearblue-digital.html#post6938501


----------



## famof6

Wow I feel like I have missed alot.

Congrats Cheeky!!:happydance:

Adanma,I am so sorry hun,there seems to be a BFP boom going on around here lately.Wishing you lots of baby dust next cycle.Hope you have fun out with your sis.

Reeds,sorry to here about baby b,but so glad to hear baby a is doing great and healthy.

Nothing new for me waiting to O.We are having DS B-Day party tomorrow even though his B day was 9/11.Grandma had him a party last weekend so we waited until this weekend.She has not wanted to do any parties since DS's dad passed in 06.I am so glad she is finally getting back to doing family things.I have to head out later for more opks getting ready for another crazy cycle.


----------



## future_numan

cheekybint said:


> Thank you all ladies, I can't believe it!!!
> 
> Here's my test
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ults-11dpo-clearblue-digital.html#post6938501

:happydance::hugs::happydance:...that is wonder news.. wishing you a very happy healthy nine months :thumbup:


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies well Af is confusing me once again cd1 was heavy flow , cd2 was only light flow for half a day ysterday absolutely nothing and today I am having cramping once again with slight spotting...been just feeling really tired and sleepy the past few days , maybe all the stress we have around here....Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## needafriend

Cheeky....that's pretty strong result for your DPO..I am thinking twins with clomid...LOL, YAY for u and your soon to be hubby!! What a wonderful wedding present


----------



## Navy2mom

WOW!! that is some result.....10 or 11DPO and the digi said 3+ weeks....I agree twins!!! Congrats again Cheeky :happydance:


----------



## cheekybint

Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Navy - Jenny Renny predicted a September BFP for me and she was right! Fingers crossed she's right for you next month too!!

Soo hope it's twins lol


----------



## Anxious5

Wow...Cheeky that is great!!!!


----------



## needafriend

I saw that jenny reading on your wall...That's an amazing prediction!!


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> I saw that jenny reading on your wall...That's an amazing prediction!!

This month would be nice too,since our FS wants DH and I to take a TTC break next month(Oct.)....really don't want to take a break :nope:


----------



## frogger3240

cheekybint said:


> Thank you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Navy - Jenny Renny predicted a September BFP for me and she was right! Fingers crossed she's right for you next month too!!
> 
> Soo hope it's twins lol

thats awesome hun that Jenny Renny got it correct for you....she told me that I would concieve January 2011 with twin girls what did she say for you twins? or 1 of either boy or girl?...sooo happy for you hun...:happydance: congratulations...


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Adanma so sorry for you loss. You have the right attitude though and I am sure God will bless you soon.
> 
> Carole glad your dad pulled through surgery and I hope they got all the clot.
> 
> Mel that is great news!!
> 
> Well asfm its been a rough day...its kinda started yesterday with Tj hitting my daughters poodle...he is still alive but his legs are hurt and we are not sure if he will make it if he doesn't my daughter will be devastated.
> 
> I did have my dr appt today and he did another quick scan and I got good and sad news. Baby A is nice and healthy with a strng hb but baby B is gone. He talked a bit about vanishing twin syndrome but he said that usually happened early in the pregnancy. I am extremely sad but as Adanma said I know God has a plan and I know in my heart my baby needed his twin to survive. SO I am off to nap cause this has been a super nauseating day and I am exhausted.

awww hun I'm truly so sorry about Baby B that breaks my heart...sending you lots of hugs your way hun and praying for you and baby A to be healthy:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Just wanted to pop in and say GOOD MORNING to you all :)


----------



## Anxious5

Af ended on tueday but when i check cm still have lots of blood up there any thoughts?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Will be pretty busy today. Just want to pop in. 

Anxious, sorry I can't help. I hope one of the other girls can though.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx ready tried to google it but came up with nothing


----------



## needafriend

Hope everyone is well.
Sorry Anxious...I have no clue what that would mean.


----------



## Navy2mom

hmmmm question as i have never had this before with any of my other pregnancies ....I noticed there is small whitish looking pimples around my nipples and a couple of them had a drop of clear fluid coming out of them....i am so blushing right now :blush: .......does any one know or have had this before?? would love to know what or why this is happening ...thank you in advance ladies i am also going to ask this question in a couple other groups i am in too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious...I am sorry I don't know either hun. Maybe call you dr.

Anna I have bumps around my areolas but no discharge or leaking. FX this is a good sign for you.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anxious...I am sorry I don't know either hun. Maybe call you dr.
> 
> Anna I have bumps around my areolas but no discharge or leaking. FX this is a good sign for you.

Thanks Reeds...I am googling this to see if this is normal or not and why it happens....haven't had much luck!!!


----------



## future_numan

Navy, I also had the samething happen right around the time I found out I was pregnant with Emily...and I don't remember ever having that with my other pregnancies...so maybe that is a good sign :happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Navy...I have had that for weeks now. I get that when I am pg, it's an oil that the body makes to help lubricate your nipples to prepare for the baby. That sounds great! I don't leak from mine unless I poke at them. I do notice my nipples are shinny...lol..Now if that's not TMI I don't know what is. 
FX for u!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:haha: Shiny nipples!! Now Carole that is funny! Love ya girl...there is no such thing as TMI!!


----------



## fluterby429

OMG YAY Mel!!!! I'm sooo excited for you BIG Congrats!!!!


----------



## cheekybint

Don't get excited yet, I've not had a positive test since :(

my temp keeps rising, highest its been. If no af tomorrow i will test again


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel that is odd that showed 3+ and then not the next day...have u called clear blue yet to question them...or maybe putting it in ur purse before the time was up messed with it? I dont see how but just a thought. I am praying for you.


----------



## cheekybint

No, they're shut at weekends! I laid it on top of my stuff in my bag, flat and face up so I don't see how it could have messed it up, something obviously went wrong though because I got "not pregnant" yesterday.

Temp is still up though, very high for this time of my LP, and AF due today/tomorrow


----------



## jonnanne3

That is really strange. I wonder if you urine was very weak this go round? I hope you get some answers very soon. Good luck! :hugs:
Sorry I have been MIA girls. As most of you know since my last mc in Feb and failed iui in July, we decided to stop "Trying" and enjoy our grandbaby (another one coming in March). So we have been enjoying our selves and enjoying our new grandson. He is the most precious baby in the world! We have enjoyed our sex life again. It actually is very nice. 
I am so happy for the new :bfp:'s out there and the new TR people coming in. Good luck to all and I hope to see more TR :bfp:'s very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

cheekybint said:


> No, they're shut at weekends! I laid it on top of my stuff in my bag, flat and face up so I don't see how it could have messed it up, something obviously went wrong though because I got "not pregnant" yesterday.
> 
> Temp is still up though, very high for this time of my LP, and AF due today/tomorrow

You had a nice dip at 6DPO.....:thumbup: and your temps are looking great,they are just soaring!! :happydance: 

When do you go in for a beta test???


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies :coffee: It's SUNDAY...football day at my house!! WOOHOO:happydance:
My NY Giants play tonight...it should be an AWESOME game,cuz the Manning brothers play against each other!! 

AFM: My temp went back up this morning ,will be interesting to see what my temp does the next few days!! DH and I are going grocery shopping this morning,once he gets home from the ship and gets cleaned up!! 

I will check back later to see how everyone is doing:)


----------



## fluterby429

Mel I'm crossing everything for you girl! Since I can't even TTC I have to live vicariously through you ladies


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Mel it was just a thought...it was odd and your chart is awesome looking this month. Fx and hoping for some answers for you soon!!xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Mel, I hope it all works out. I still think and believe that you are preggo. I will still be praying.:hugs:

Needa, how is your father? Please give him a big :hugs: for me.

Reeds, how are you doing today? Have you gotten passed the MS?

Joanne, it is good to see you posting. I was wondering about you.

Well ladies have a great day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready...I have ms on and off...one day I am fine the next I can't function. LOL I try not to complain to much until dh gets home then I am a whiner wanting him to take care of me. I am getting so spoiled!! HA its great!


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello Ladies

I am new to this thread 

TR last month and we will soon be popping dat corn :) this month I am on CD7


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Iamrestored!! Hope your ttc journey is a short one!!


----------



## future_numan

jonnanne3 said:


> That is really strange. I wonder if you urine was very weak this go round? I hope you get some answers very soon. Good luck! :hugs:
> Sorry I have been MIA girls. As most of you know since my last mc in Feb and failed iui in July, we decided to stop "Trying" and enjoy our grandbaby (another one coming in March). So we have been enjoying our selves and enjoying our new grandson. He is the most precious baby in the world! We have enjoyed our sex life again. It actually is very nice.
> I am so happy for the new :bfp:'s out there and the new TR people coming in. Good luck to all and I hope to see more TR :bfp:'s very soon! :hugs:

Hi Joanne..:hugs:...haven't heard from you in a long time..How's that new grand-baby of yours ?


----------



## future_numan

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I am new to this thread
> 
> TR last month and we will soon be popping dat corn :) this month I am on CD7

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Welcome Iamrestored!! Hope your ttc journey is a short one!!

Thanks we do as well


----------



## ready4onemore

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I am new to this thread
> 
> TR last month and we will soon be popping dat corn :) this month I am on CD7

Welcome I pray that you will get your BFP quickly. :hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

:) Thanks :)

Is everyone TTC after TR? 

Who all is pregnant after TR?


----------



## cheekybint

Navy2mom said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> No, they're shut at weekends! I laid it on top of my stuff in my bag, flat and face up so I don't see how it could have messed it up, something obviously went wrong though because I got "not pregnant" yesterday.
> 
> Temp is still up though, very high for this time of my LP, and AF due today/tomorrow
> 
> You had a nice dip at 6DPO.....:thumbup: and your temps are looking great,they are just soaring!! :happydance:
> 
> When do you go in for a beta test???Click to expand...

No tests planned, going straight for a internal scan later this week if AF doesn't arrive


----------



## cheekybint

Hey iamrestored77 

Congrats on the reversal! I hope you have a short TTC journet

I'm currently waiting to see if I am pregnant this cycle (cycle 10) after a BFP on Friday and a BFN on Saturday!


----------



## needafriend

Welcome i am restored.
I had my TR jan 2010, mc in may and almost 10w pg again now. YAY! This is a great thread. Good luck!
Cheeky... fx for u!!
Ready..I wish I could give my dad a huge from u and me...lol My parents live 9 hours away from me and I haven't seen them for a month now. But thanks for thinking of him again!! Your Tr is coming soon...how exciting.
AFM....felling alittle yuk today but it's all good, I feel so selfish when I bitch so I wont. Have a big Dr apt on wednesday. I am so excited that my baby dr is the same Dr who did my TR. I am so going to hug him and thank him for doing an amazing job when I see him. I think I am going to request a 12 week scan just cause. I ordered a 3MHz doppler online so it should be here in a week or so. 
Adanma...Hope your doing well and enjoyed your weekend.
Reeds...hope your ms goes soon, mine pops in and out at times but def better than it was.
navy...how are those BB's...LOL


----------



## future_numan

iamrestored77 said:


> :) Thanks :)
> 
> Is everyone TTC after TR?
> 
> Who all is pregnant after TR?

I had my TR in May 2008..we conceived Emily in June 2009..and now we are planning on TTC post TR #2 in a few months.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

iamrestored77 said:


> :) Thanks :)
> 
> Is everyone TTC after TR?
> 
> Who all is pregnant after TR?


Yes everyone on this thread is ttc after a tr. I am Sandi. I have my tr in April 09 and I have had 3 mcs but after finding a dr who would listen to me I am currently almost 11 weeks pregnant...was having twins but sadly found out at the last scan thrusday we found out we lost the smaller baby. I am still very excited at the thought of one healthy baby, my baby will have a guardian angel.:hugs:


----------



## Anxious5

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I am new to this thread
> 
> TR last month and we will soon be popping dat corn :) this month I am on CD7

Hello my name is Jessica and had my Tr in March of this year we are currently on cycle 6 this mnth


----------



## josey123

my name is Jo 37 married , have 2 girls from previous relationship and hubby has 2 boys.....TR done last august pregnant in july....unfortunately ectopic in august....lost left tube .....but we going to try again x


----------



## future_numan

josey123 said:


> my name is Jo 37 married , have 2 girls from previous relationship and hubby has 2 boys.....TR done last august pregnant in july....unfortunately ectopic in august....lost left tube .....but we going to try again x

Welcome Josie :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey hun how you feeling?


----------



## famof6

Good Morning Ladies!

I am on CD 10 so time to get to bding.Dh is on day shift again so don't know how thats going to work.I am starting to think his boss does not want me to me to get my BFP.:nope:I have been feeling crappy I went to the dentist thursday and they wanted to do a root canal.I would have had to wait until the 24th to have it done as the dentist who does them was on vacation.So I opted to have it pulled instead all because that should be my fertile time and nothing would get me out of the mood like a root canal.Dh flipped he could not believe I did that.He even called me crazy.:haha:They gave me pain meds and they have my belly all messed up.I am not going to take anymore.I am hoping this is my cycle.I took my soy,using preseed,drinking grapefruit juice and even got DH some red bull.So lets hope I get some BDing in.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX for you Famof6


----------



## Adanma

fam: I used to work at an endodontist office. Sorry you lost your tooth, but it would have been quite a while to be in pain so.. good choice I say.

AFM: I'm doing well. I try to counter my negative thoughts with positive ones when I catch myself. This has dredged up some really suprising old emotions. I am finding myself really hating my body becuase I feel like it's defective in some way and it's becoming really hard to be a good girl and be healthy. 

I've been completely sober since december 2009 and I have been thinking of having a drink. I know I can't do that, but it's in my mind! I have also found myself slipping back into some anorexic behaviors which I absolutely do not want to revisit. I was in the loony bin for a few months in 2002 taking care of that as it had gotten really out of control and I was not even 80 lbs. I will NOT do that to my kids. My mom struggled with that while raising us and it really damaged my sister and I. I won't do that to my boys. It has really been hard though. I've been talking to God a good deal lately trying to get some clarity. Anyway that was off topic. lol! I hope everyone is having a nice day! Fx for you guys waiting for your BFP's this cycle!

Welcome iamrestored!

Adanma


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi Ladies! Looks like I missed a lot this weekend. It's great to see so many ladies getting preggers after TR! This gives me so much hope. I hope all goes well for everyone.

I just wanted to say I finally get to schedule my surgery on Wednesday, because the doctor only opens up her schedule on the third Wed. of the month. They said if I call first thing Monday morning I will get the date I want. So, if all goes as expected I will be scheduled for the Friday before Thanksgiving!!!!!!!! I'm in my third year at school so that's the best time for me since I'll get that next week off. :happydance: I'm sooooo happy to actually know that in two months I'll be able to conceive again (of course God willing everything else is still in good working order). Do you ladies think that I'll be ok going back to school after a weeks rest after the surgery? I only have three classes a week for 2-3 hours a class and it's all sitting?


----------



## loopylew2

Adanma said:


> fam: I used to work at an endodontist office. Sorry you lost your tooth, but it would have been quite a while to be in pain so.. good choice I say.
> 
> AFM: I'm doing well. I try to counter my negative thoughts with positive ones when I catch myself. This has dredged up some really suprising old emotions. I am finding myself really hating my body becuase I feel like it's defective in some way and it's becoming really hard to be a good girl and be healthy.
> 
> I've been completely sober since december 2009 and I have been thinking of having a drink. I know I can't do that, but it's in my mind! I have also found myself slipping back into some anorexic behaviors which I absolutely do not want to revisit. I was in the loony bin for a few months in 2002 taking care of that as it had gotten really out of control and I was not even 80 lbs. I will NOT do that to my kids. My mom struggled with that while raising us and it really damaged my sister and I. I won't do that to my boys. It has really been hard though. I've been talking to God a good deal lately trying to get some clarity. Anyway that was off topic. lol! I hope everyone is having a nice day! Fx for you guys waiting for your BFP's this cycle!
> 
> Welcome iamrestored!
> 
> Adanma

Hi Adanma, i am really hopng and praying that the feelings of negativity go away really soon....you have proved what a strong person you are already and i hope with Gods help you start believing in youself again........:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I am new to this thread
> 
> TR last month and we will soon be popping dat corn :) this month I am on CD7

Welcome and many wishes that its real short stay....in the nicest possible way........lol:happydance:


----------



## Adanma

jasmine: I think a weeks rest will be fine to go to school, but be sure to ask the doc when you get in. How exciting! You and ready are almost there!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...

God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. 

Living one day at a time; 
Enjoying one moment at a time; 
Accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
Taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I would have it; 
Trusting that He will make all things right
if I surrender to His Will;
That I may be reasonably happy in this life 
and supremely happy with Him
Forever in the next.
Amen. 
Your a strong woman and you continue to get stronger every day! You have two beautiful boys that are lucky to have you for a mommy!!


----------



## loopylew2

Can i just say Adanma how absolutely gorgeous you and your family are in your picture...........xx


----------



## jasminep0489

Adanma- How cute! That's a new pic of the family? Your boys are too cute with those mohawks. :) I hope these next 2 months go by fast. This whole TR journey is a hurry up and wait process. I guess I just need to accept that! :wacko:


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies!!! 

Needs~ the Girls are feeling okay,achey here and there,starting to think maybe my new medications and being on Prenatal vitamins are making them feel this way this month....I haven't had anymore of the clear,oil stuff...but that really weird for me!!

Adanma~ I LOVE both of the new pics you put up!! :) Hang in there Girlie,it will happen again and this time it will be a sticky bean:dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

Welcome to our new gal:hi: I'm Anna ,Had my TR in March this year.....Still working for the BFP!!...This is a great and supportive group of ladies :) 

AFM: Just not feeling like this is my time...My temps are looking good still,but just not feeling it!! Sorry to be such a downer today! I'll check back later.


----------



## Adanma

Navy: I thought I was out a lot last month because I didn't have all of the crazy symptoms I had been having in previous cycles and low and behold that was when I was pregnant so don't lose hope! Fx!

Thanks everyone for your comments! needa: I have been needing that girl! That pic of my family was taken last month on our family vacation in San Diego. My profile pic is a bit older about a year ago, but I love my vulcan hair and I'm kinda missing it so I put that up! lol!

Adanma


----------



## josey123

Hi......Reeds not too bad going back to work next mon we off to turkey in 2 weeks just what the doctor ordered lol.....sorry to hear about your baby but sooo pleased other one is ok...

Cheeky...keeping fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:

Hi to all the newbies who have joined the thread....:flower:

And hi to everyone else x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

iamrestored, I am having my TR next month. Well actually less then 3 weeks.:happydance: I love the new pictures.

Adanma, Don't give into the enemy. Be still and know that He is God. I am praying with and for you.:hugs:

Needa, I didn't know your fam was that far away. I was thinking like 2-3 hours away. Well just let him know I am thinking and praying for him.

Josey, glad to see you post. Don't forget to take lots of pictures.

I still would like to know how MrsMommy is doing.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready- its almost time girl :).

Nice pic beautiful family

Thanks for the welcome ladies


----------



## cheekybint

josey123 said:


> Hi......Reeds not too bad going back to work next mon we off to turkey in 2 weeks just what the doctor ordered lol.....sorry to hear about your baby but sooo pleased other one is ok...
> 
> Cheeky...keeping fingers crossed for you hun:hugs:
> 
> Hi to all the newbies who have joined the thread....:flower:
> 
> And hi to everyone else x

Thanks Josey, enjoy your holiday!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey a trip to Turkey sounds just lovely!!

Adanma you are a very beautiful and strong woman...you have a good outlook and you know how much you boys need you, that will get you through and we will be praying for you as well. xxx

Hope everyone else is well...


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies...Hope all is well with everyone
Afm....went to see my doc to explain things and he scheduled a papsmear for thursday ( no bding till after). I have been super tired for the past week or so and just down in the dumps....Dh will be going with me so we can see what our next step for TTc is since it has already been 6 mnths...Are there any specific tests I should ask for?


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> Hello ladies...Hope all is well with everyone
> Afm....went to see my doc to explain things and he scheduled a papsmear for thursday ( no bding till after). I have been super tired for the past week or so and just down in the dumps....Dh will be going with me so we can see what our next step for TTc is since it has already been 6 mnths...Are there any specific tests I should ask for?

That's a very good question Jessica cuz we are coming up on our 6 months too (the end of this month)....and i need to make that appt!! :dohh:
I had my pap done the beginning of Sept. and everything is good and normal!!


----------



## Anxious5

I am glad to hear that Navy...He put me on vitamins also B12 500mcg....B1 100mg....B6 50mg...What are those good for?


----------



## Navy2mom

Anxious5 said:


> I am glad to hear that Navy...He put me on vitamins also B12 500mcg....B1 100mg....B6 50mg...What are those good for?

*B12* is essential for metabolism,energy production and red blood cells.....basically helps you maintain a good normal levels for your Cardiovascular health.

*B1 * Supports energy metabolism and Nervous system health

Not sure what B6 helps with, as i am on B12 1000mg once a week and B1 100 mg once a day becuz i had gastric bypass surgery.....hoping that my tubes didn't close up cuz of scar tissue!!


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx navy....Well i guess he gave it to me due to the sleepiness and laziness I have been having...lol


----------



## needafriend

Anxious....
All the B vitamins are great for u. A month before we concieved my specialist put me on them as well. Good luck with the upcoming pap, hopefully they can find out why u had the messed up cycle.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies did I tell you that I went to my weight watchers meeting and lost 4.6 pounds?:happydance: Yay me. LOL

I am going to bed now. Have a great night ladies.


----------



## Anxious5

needafriend said:


> Anxious....
> All the B vitamins are great for u. A month before we concieved my specialist put me on them as well. Good luck with the upcoming pap, hopefully they can find out why u had the messed up cycle.

Hope it works for me also......


----------



## needafriend

Congrats ready.

AFM...Dad had a CT scan today and he has an infection pool of fluid unfer his left lung. Dr are meeting tomorrow to decide the plan of acton, either hit it with major antibiotics or put a new drain in through his back and between the ribs to drain the fluid. It's not blood so it will drain easier. YIKES
And I need a few prayers sent out to my brother who is going in fr heart surgery Wed. He is very young, fit (actually works in the health food industry)He has a heart condition that can be fatal if not treated. He had an operation a year ago but they told him this condition may need 2-3 operations to cure. As well....my mom is almost a break down point. Living out of a hotel as Dad is in the city hospital and my dad had always relied on mom for alot so he is kinda extra needy now. She is exhausted after spendng 12 hours a day at the hospital. I wish I could be there for her....
Anyways...hope I am not asking for too much. Thanks girls!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole prays going up for your whole family!


----------



## famof6

Needa,saying a prayer for you entire family during this rough time.

I called in to work tonight.I started driving in and I just felt really sick.I am hoping its only a bug as my DH said his belly also feels icky.Now just hoping the kiddos don't get sick.


----------



## loopylew2

Needa, am saying prayers for your whole family....xx


----------



## famof6

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies did I tell you that I went to my weight watchers meeting and lost 4.6 pounds?:happydance: Yay me. LOL
> 
> I am going to bed now. Have a great night ladies.

I just seen this ready.Congrats! Was that in 1 week? Thats alot.I have been to WW a few times and would only lose like .8 lbs or something and would get discouraged.My mom has been for years and loves the support she gets there.


----------



## future_numan

Needa..your family are in my thoughts and prayers <3


----------



## Adanma

ready: awesome!

needa: man when it rains it pours huh? Keeping your family in my prayers.

fam: I too feel like crap and my son is home from school today sick. It's that back to school season where everyone shares their germs. yuck. I hope it's not too bad this year. We live in a university town too so all of the students from near and far come back with fresh viruses and plaster them all over the shopping carts and door handles... ick.

AFM: I'm in much better spirits today. Had a long talk with hubby last night and I just feel so much better. He's so loving and supportive. I got really lucky with that one! Loves him!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Needa.... Said a big prayer for you and your family lastnight
Ready.... Yay on the weightloss and Yipee for it almost being time for the Tr
adanma.... I am glad you aré in better spirits today
loopy, fam, and future ... How aré you guys doing today?
Afm... Getting son ready for school, he is eating breakfast getting ready to go
still súper sleepy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Navy2mom

Hope you are having a nice day Sandi!! it's cloudy and raining here in San Diego!!! Which makes a good day for reading,catching up on shows and sleep!! I had a pretty crappy night....I am battling with my son.....he's only 7 and it breaks my heart when I hear the meanness come out of his mouth....last night he told me he hated me and was going to kill me :cry:....I cried most the night and didn't want to talk to anyone cuz i felt bad for him but it hurt alot too....kept telling myself what DS's therapist tells us "we are good parents and we are doing everything the right way!!" (By the way for those who are new and don't know my son was Dx with ADHD with co-existing ODD and he also has Adjustment Disorder with Depressive mood....Everyday is a battle with him,but there are nights where it gets really bad and I have to restrain him so he won't hurt himself or others around him)

In Other News: 

Needa: I'm soo sorry to hear about your dad sweetie, I hope the dr's can find a way to help him...I will be saying many prayers for you and your family:hug:

Ready: Not long now :happydance: I am so excited for you to have your TR surgery so you can join us in the TTC stage:)

I will check back again in a bit....


----------



## famof6

Navy sorry you are feeling lonely.I can't even imagine.I worked in a special needs class with ADHD children among others.It broke my heart when we would have to restrain them,but as time went on I understood we were doing it to protect them and others around them.I hope you DS has a better day today.

I think I have lost it today.I stumbled across someones journal with a video called I would die for that by Kellie Coffey and cried my eyes out.Now I have went on you tube and watched it over and over.I am not usually such a sap but just feel so sad today for some crazy reason.Dh and the kiddos will be home later I am sure I will be fine then.lol


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Needa, Praying you and your family. Your mom is a strong woman she sounds like a Proverbs 31 woman to me.:thumbup:

Reeds, How are you today? I need to stalk your journal today. I haven't in a day or two so I will stalk you today. :haha:

Adanma, I glad you are feeling better and that your DH is so supportive. Your were truly blessed to have such a good man. :thumbup:

Navy, I am sorry your son made you feel bad. I know it is hard to deal with but you will get through it. :hugs:

Fam, I am going to have to look that video up. But I am very senstive.:cry: So I may have to get ready for that one.

AFM: I am still counting down. Now I am in my TWW. LOL Have a good day ladies.


----------



## loopylew2

Hi all
its been a wonderfully sunny day in MK, got loads of washing and ironing done....not that thats terribly exciting but love the smell of clothes dried outside...
Ready...WOW on your TWW its really coming round quickly...Oh and congrats on your WW loss...
Navy...you ARE a good parent and try not to forget it...!!!
Adanma...so glad your feeling much better today...your OH sounds truly awesome...
Fam06...not sure if its an age thing but sometimes your emotions just grab a hold of you and give you a good shake...the age thing was in reference to myself...lol
AFM just starting the TWW, had a really early O, this happened last month too so think we may have missed it then...did OPKs this time though and caught it good and proper....i hope...Fxd...:happydance:


----------



## future_numan

That video of " I would Die for That " by Kelly Cofee is by far a real tear jerker..I've seen it many times.. How is everyone doing ? It's been a real windy/rainy day here and on top of that LO is teething...broke one tooth so far and another is coming through...so she is grumpy pants.. poor darlin' :cry:.. I have a question to ask everyone.. Are any of you planning on having more than one LO after TR ? DH and I had only planned ( and are very thankful ) for one, but now that she is here and such a delight.. we want to have one more..since her siblings are allot older than her, she would be kinda raised as a only child.. and I fear that would be lonely.. have any of you considered this ?


----------



## ready4onemore

future_numan said:


> That video of " I would Die for That " by Kelly Cofee is by far a real tear jerker..I've seen it many times.. How is everyone doing ? It's been a real windy/rainy day here and on top of that LO is teething...broke one tooth so far and another is coming through...so she is grumpy pants.. poor darlin' :cry:.. I have a question to ask everyone.. Are any of you planning on having more than one LO after TR ? DH and I had only planned ( and are very thankful ) for one, but now that she is here and such a delight.. we want to have one more..since her siblings are allot older than her, she would be kinda raised as a only child.. and I fear that would be lonely.. have any of you considered this ?

If you don't mind me asking how old are your ther children. My boys are 19 and 16. I was thinking that my baby would be raised as an only child too. I wanted 2 but my DH said let us have the first and then we would see. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Dh wants two but I already have 3 boys from my first marriage...WOW.

My heart is broken....sorry to keep going on about my family but I was talking to my dad tonite and he was gagging and vomiting on the phone. It just makes me want to cry. He has been through sooo much. 4 days and it will be 3 months he has been ill. Damn viruses...They are putting a new tube in through his back between his ribs to drain this infection. Should be easy as it's only fluid not blood. I want to go there sooo bad. My brother goes under the knife tomorrow am as well. When I get my new cord for my laptop I am going to post a pic of my dad. Just had to vent ladies....Hope everyoe is doing well.


----------



## needafriend

ready4onemore said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> That video of " I would Die for That " by Kelly Cofee is by far a real tear jerker..I've seen it many times.. How is everyone doing ? It's been a real windy/rainy day here and on top of that LO is teething...broke one tooth so far and another is coming through...so she is grumpy pants.. poor darlin' :cry:.. I have a question to ask everyone.. Are any of you planning on having more than one LO after TR ? DH and I had only planned ( and are very thankful ) for one, but now that she is here and such a delight.. we want to have one more..since her siblings are allot older than her, she would be kinda raised as a only child.. and I fear that would be lonely.. have any of you considered this ?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how old are your ther children. My boys are 19 and 16. I was thinking that my baby would be raised as an only child too. I wanted 2 but my DH said let us have the first and then we would see. LOLClick to expand...


That's a big gap...lol...Two weeks Karen.........WOW


----------



## cheekybint

future_numan said:


> I have a question to ask everyone.. Are any of you planning on having more than one LO after TR ? DH and I had only planned ( and are very thankful ) for one, but now that she is here and such a delight.. we want to have one more..since her siblings are allot older than her, she would be kinda raised as a only child.. and I fear that would be lonely.. have any of you considered this ?

We plan on having more than one (once we've actually had one!). But it won't be like this, no TTC all NTNP!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies

Thought I would update you on my situation for those interested

I'm not on CD36 - 16dpo and have had a BFN on a FRER. AF is still not here but I have resigned myself to not being pregnant. Currently awaiting a call back from the FS clinic regarding a scan


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Cheeky! I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Hello Ladies

Needa,sorry to here about your dad prayers still going your way.A prayer for your brother also.My dad had been in pain all weekend and finally went to the Doc yesterday.They then rushed him to the ER saying one of his kidneys were not working an both had infection.So they drained them last night and put in a stint to keep the other one working until the huge stone is broken up and passed.I talked to him this morn and he says he feels so much better.He was over here for a bday party Sunday and was feeling terrible.

I am on cd 12 and no bding so far this is just not working out with DH on day shift and me on nights.I honestly thought about letting the kiddos stay in aftercare at the school and pay for it just to get in some bd when DH gets home from work,but then just decided that was crazy.lol..I have not got a +opk yet so we will have this weekend if my O holds out that long.


----------



## Anxious5

future_numan said:


> That video of " I would Die for That " by Kelly Cofee is by far a real tear jerker..I've seen it many times.. How is everyone doing ? It's been a real windy/rainy day here and on top of that LO is teething...broke one tooth so far and another is coming through...so she is grumpy pants.. poor darlin' :cry:.. I have a question to ask everyone.. Are any of you planning on having more than one LO after TR ? DH and I had only planned ( and are very thankful ) for one, but now that she is here and such a delight.. we want to have one more..since her siblings are allot older than her, she would be kinda raised as a only child.. and I fear that would be lonely.. have any of you considered this ?

Dh only wants one as I already have 4 from a previous marriage , that would make 5 kids in all.... I have 3 boys ages 15, 12. , and 5 and a daughter age 10


----------



## Adanma

Good morning everyone. I would like to have 3 more, but hubby only wants one more, so maybe we can meet in the middle?! lol! 

Ready: I can't believe it's in less than 2 weeks! wow! Hopefully you won't have too many more 2ww to go through!

needa: still praying girl. Would love to see a pic of your dad!

navy: That sounds tough. My kids have had a cold here the past couple of days and my oldest was at his dad's this weekend. He always comes back more symptomatic after that and plus being sick it's been a bad couple of days with meltdowns and not wanting to go to bed. Battles. My oldest has Asperger's for those who don't know. It's an autism spectrum disorder. 

So yeah, he went off to school okay this morning and was in pretty good spirits, but we had to fight with him for almost two hours at bedtime last night. I think the emotional fatigue is worse than the physical. It's harder when it happens in public and people are staring at you lying on your kid in the middle of the aisle while he kicks and screams and I have no explaination for them, not that it's anyone's business, but still... Anyway Navy I hope things get better soon. All we can do is keep plugging along eh?

fam: I hope it stays away until this weekend! Fx!

cheeky: let us know when the scan is. Sorry you're having a wierd cycle. Have they given any ideas on what could cause it to be like that?

I know I've left someone out...

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

AHA! It was loopy!

loopy: Fx you caught it girl!

oh and I guess about me... um... not much going on here. I've been a bit crampy, but also had a bit of O type pain? It's only Cd8, but I just had that chemical. I'm assuming that is messing me up. So stomach sick the past two days too. Hormones gone wild I think! I go in to the clinic tomorrow to have my levels rechecked to make sure it's gone or going down. I'll let you all know when I know something. We aren't trying this month. We are giving my emotions a break!

Adanma


----------



## cheekybint

Scan booked for the 29th, earliest they could do it!

So called the local surgery and got a blood test at the town's drop in centre earlier this afternoon. Now just a waiting game for the results! could be any where between tomorrow and Monday - still no AF though


----------



## loopylew2

future_numan said:


> That video of " I would Die for That " by Kelly Cofee is by far a real tear jerker..I've seen it many times.. How is everyone doing ? It's been a real windy/rainy day here and on top of that LO is teething...broke one tooth so far and another is coming through...so she is grumpy pants.. poor darlin' :cry:.. I have a question to ask everyone.. Are any of you planning on having more than one LO after TR ? DH and I had only planned ( and are very thankful ) for one, but now that she is here and such a delight.. we want to have one more..since her siblings are allot older than her, she would be kinda raised as a only child.. and I fear that would be lonely.. have any of you considered this ?

I'll be honest me and OH would love to have as many as we can squeeze in before i shut up shop...lol 
He has none but i have a DS of 18 and a DD of nearly 13.... 
:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Mel I hope everything is ok with you. The wait would be killing me. Hang in there!

Needa..prayers for your daddy

Fam...prayers for your daddy too!

Ready...you are sooo very very close to TR...super excited for ya

afm...as far as how many we want...I say 2 more and dh says only 1. I think we'll just have one since it's so hard for us to TTC and I ain't gett'n any younger lol. I know woman who have babies up to their 40's but that is not for me. If I'm not pg by the time I'm 35 then it's over for me. It's a matter of personal choice. I do not want to be in what they call "advanced maternal stage" I personally don't want to have additional risks. To each their own so don't think I'm knocking anyone cause I'm not it is a "personal" choice only.

On another note...I'm having a hard time getting it together. I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed the past few days. I'm having difficulty with the kids new school. I have 2 children that are dyslexic and they are trying to tell me the state of KY does not have a dyslexic tutor because they don't recognize it....WHAT!!! I'm gonna loose my mind on those people lol. I have a meeting tomorrow with the school peeps so hopefully something will get worked out there. The kids are bringing home so much stuff they want to participate in and I just can't do it all alone. My heart breaks when I tell them "I'm only one person and there are 3 of you. I can't do it all. I'm sorry" Anyway sorry to bi%&h lol. Hubby is out of Kuwait and into Iraq now. He is doing ok. He said he feels very out of his element there. That where he is stationed this time is much different than the last, but he'll get used to it.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Navy2mom

Flutterby and Adanma~ I know what you mean with battling the school and having to sit on your kid in public and get all the evil stairs from other shoppers,while your kid screams,hits and kicks you and my other two kiddos if they are with me are either crying or sitting/standing there being as quiet as possible...Sending HUGH HUGS to both of you :hugs: I hope it gets better for the both of you too. Like I said I just keep telling myself I'm a good parent, I'm doing everything I can to help him and guide him. 

Hope everyone else is doing well today :) I'll be back in a bit!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello my beautiful TR ladies,

Needa, I would love to see a pic of your father. I am still praying for him and your family.

Fam, I will pray for your family as well.

Cheeky, please keep us posted. I am praying for you.:hugs:

Adanma, who cares what people think. I have learned until they have walked my walk leave me alone. I have a friend who use to work with children and she help me understand a lot. 

Navy, I hope you are having a good day as well.

Reeds, How are you today?

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM, the usually counting down the days. :haha::happydance:


----------



## iamrestored77

almost time Ready :)


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi ladies! Well, the date is set....my TR surgery is on November 19. I called 1st thing this morning to get the date I wanted. I'm sooooo happy about that I finally know this is really gonna happen. 

On a sad note though, my cousin just lost her baby. He was born 3 months early with a mass on his lung. She knew he probably wasn't going to make it, but I'm sure that didn't make it any easier. So if you ladies would keep my family in your prayers as well, I'd appreciate it. I will do the same for you.

On the question about how many more children we want. Well, I think I'm just gonna leave it up to God. However many more he blesses us with I'll be happy. I have a DD that is almost 13 and a DS that is 11 already.

I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ready4onemore

iamrestored77 said:


> almost time Ready :)

Yep and I can hardly wait. :happydance:



jasminep0489 said:


> Hi ladies! Well, the date is set....my TR surgery is on November 19. I called 1st thing this morning to get the date I wanted. I'm sooooo happy about that I finally know this is really gonna happen.
> 
> On a sad note though, my cousin just lost her baby. He was born 3 months early with a mass on his lung. She knew he probably wasn't going to make it, but I'm sure that didn't make it any easier. So if you ladies would keep my family in your prayers as well, I'd appreciate it. I will do the same for you.
> 
> On the question about how many more children we want. Well, I think I'm just gonna leave it up to God. However many more he blesses us with I'll be happy. I have a DD that is almost 13 and a DS that is 11 already.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day!

Congrats on setting a date. I will be praying for your cousin and your family.


----------



## Anxious5

Cheeky...sorry for the crazy cycle this mnth mine has also thrown me for a loop this mnth
Adanma,Navy and flutter...Had to deal with the schools and the looks myself, my son has behavior problems and believe me its not fun at all....but he has kinda outgrown it but of course still has 
Needa... you and your family are still in my prayers sweetie
Ready and jasmine ...time is flying by soooo excited for you ladies
Iamrestored...How are you sweetie?
Afm...still super sleepy all the time just waiting for the vitamins to kick in...Does anyone know of any tests I could request as my six mnths are up ...going for a pap tomorrow...any suggestions?


----------



## future_numan

Ready : Wow getting so close, you must be so nervous / excited, I remember I was..and I don't mind you asking the ages of my other children..I have three older daughters from my first marriage..they are 20, 19 & 17..DH has no other children except Emily. It took us 13 months to conceive and we did so with the help of fertility drugs and IUI ( due to I only had one clear tube and DH count was on the low side of normal ) 

Needa : it must have been awful to hear your dad that way :cry:


----------



## future_numan

jasminep0489 said:


> Hi ladies! Well, the date is set....my TR surgery is on November 19. I called 1st thing this morning to get the date I wanted. I'm sooooo happy about that I finally know this is really gonna happen.
> 
> On a sad note though, my cousin just lost her baby. He was born 3 months early with a mass on his lung. She knew he probably wasn't going to make it, but I'm sure that didn't make it any easier. So if you ladies would keep my family in your prayers as well, I'd appreciate it. I will do the same for you.
> 
> On the question about how many more children we want. Well, I think I'm just gonna leave it up to God. However many more he blesses us with I'll be happy. I have a DD that is almost 13 and a DS that is 11 already.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day!

OMG..I am so sorry to hear about your cousin..my thoughts and prayers and with them :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am so sorry that everyone is having a rough time I will continue to pray for all of you and your families.


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.

awww hun I'm sorry that your having to go through this hope the pain goes away and everything will be fine just take it easy and stay in bed hun and relax...and that is an awesome heartbeat when will you be able to get another scan?...can't wait to see it when you do hun...I'm truly sorry though about the 2nd baby not making it but I'm so happy that your being blessed with the other one I know it must be hard to deal with and know God will get you and your family through this...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

frogger3240 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.
> 
> awww hun I'm sorry that your having to go through this hope the pain goes away and everything will be fine just take it easy and stay in bed hun and relax...and that is an awesome heartbeat when will you be able to get another scan?...can't wait to see it when you do hun...I'm truly sorry though about the 2nd baby not making it but I'm so happy that your being blessed with the other one I know it must be hard to deal with and know God will get you and your family through this...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. How are you doing?


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.
> 
> awww hun I'm sorry that your having to go through this hope the pain goes away and everything will be fine just take it easy and stay in bed hun and relax...and that is an awesome heartbeat when will you be able to get another scan?...can't wait to see it when you do hun...I'm truly sorry though about the 2nd baby not making it but I'm so happy that your being blessed with the other one I know it must be hard to deal with and know God will get you and your family through this...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm doing ok...had to go to the ER last tuesday and was out of work from tuesday to friday of last week due to hurting in my neck, spine and down my left arm so they had to give me percocet, predizone (oops! sorry for misspelling) and also musle relaxers and I also had to get a xray done at the hospital and then this past friday had to have a MRI done and have to go back to the doctors tomorrow to find out what they plan on doing I'm still hurting and I can only go for 5 1/2 hours between my pain meds its like I can't wait the whole 6 hours my left arm hurts alot and also it has the numb and tingling all the time ....it just worrys me....but anyways I'm waiting to get my BFP and hoping soon...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

frogger3240 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.
> 
> awww hun I'm sorry that your having to go through this hope the pain goes away and everything will be fine just take it easy and stay in bed hun and relax...and that is an awesome heartbeat when will you be able to get another scan?...can't wait to see it when you do hun...I'm truly sorry though about the 2nd baby not making it but I'm so happy that your being blessed with the other one I know it must be hard to deal with and know God will get you and your family through this...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing ok...had to go to the ER last tuesday and was out of work from tuesday to friday of last week due to hurting in my neck, spine and down my left arm so they had to give me percocet, predizone (oops! sorry for misspelling) and also musle relaxers and I also had to get a xray done at the hospital and then this past friday had to have a MRI done and have to go back to the doctors tomorrow to find out what they plan on doing I'm still hurting and I can only go for 5 1/2 hours between my pain meds its like I can't wait the whole 6 hours my left arm hurts alot and also it has the numb and tingling all the time ....it just worrys me....but anyways I'm waiting to get my BFP and hoping soon...Click to expand...

Oh hun that is scary. Do they have any idea what is going on? I will be praying they find answers soon and that is nothing to awful bad


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.
> 
> awww hun I'm sorry that your having to go through this hope the pain goes away and everything will be fine just take it easy and stay in bed hun and relax...and that is an awesome heartbeat when will you be able to get another scan?...can't wait to see it when you do hun...I'm truly sorry though about the 2nd baby not making it but I'm so happy that your being blessed with the other one I know it must be hard to deal with and know God will get you and your family through this...sending you lots of hugs your way...:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing ok...had to go to the ER last tuesday and was out of work from tuesday to friday of last week due to hurting in my neck, spine and down my left arm so they had to give me percocet, predizone (oops! sorry for misspelling) and also musle relaxers and I also had to get a xray done at the hospital and then this past friday had to have a MRI done and have to go back to the doctors tomorrow to find out what they plan on doing I'm still hurting and I can only go for 5 1/2 hours between my pain meds its like I can't wait the whole 6 hours my left arm hurts alot and also it has the numb and tingling all the time ....it just worrys me....but anyways I'm waiting to get my BFP and hoping soon...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun that is scary. Do they have any idea what is going on? I will be praying they find answers soon and that is nothing to awful badClick to expand...

thanks hun...yes its very scary...it worrys me what if I'm going to always have that numb tingling feeling in my hand and will the pain always be there...but I'm hoping that they will be able to tell me tomorrow what the results were from the MRI ...thanks for the prayers hun:hugs: I will post on here tomorrow to let you know what they tell me...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will be watching and praying for good news.


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I will be watching and praying for good news.

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x41/ressiej/Thank%20you/prayers-4.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YOur welcome hun


----------



## future_numan

frogger3240 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> I will be watching and praying for good news.
> 
> https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x41/ressiej/Thank%20you/prayers-4.jpgClick to expand...


Awwww...I hope they find the cause of all your pain :hugs::hugs:..keep us posted !


----------



## frogger3240

reedsgirl1138 said:


> YOur welcome hun

hun also know that I'm praying for you and your baby...:hugs:
https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x41/ressiej/Praying%20For%20You/praying-4.jpg


----------



## future_numan

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.

My goodness..it must have been a heck of a scare for you !!!...Just be sure to listen to the DR and get lots of rest..my thoughts are with yu and you bubs:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

future_numan said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.
> 
> My goodness..it must have been a heck of a scare for you !!!...Just be sure to listen to the DR and get lots of rest..my thoughts are with yu and you bubs:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I am scared to death about mcing this baby so I am resting and trying to relax


----------



## needafriend

I hope everyone is well....
Just a quick pop in to say Dad is doing ok, in abit of pain but Dr's are working like mad to get him out of the hospital and on his way to recovery. My brother made it through th operation well and is resting.
AFM...I had my first baby Dr appt....I have VERY high BP and was put on meds. I am not suprised as I have felt it. Other than that all is well and baby is doing great. Will read and catch up tomorrow with you ladies....NITE


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning ladies..... Getting Ds ready for school then off to my Dr. Appt. Check back in later hope you all have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Adanma

jasmine: congrats on getting your date and I will be praying for the baby's family

reeds: rest up girl! How scary. Praying for you as well and please keep us posted on how you are feeling

frogger: lots of prayers going around here eh? I hope they figure out what's causing the pain and I hope it isn't something serious and is easily fixed.

AFM: went this am to get beta hcg checked again. I hope they don't make me wait too long for results.

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Hey ladies i hope everyone is doing better and well....I am going to be MIA during the days for a few days and try to pop on during the nights after my son is in bed and everthing is clam in my house... there are some issues that are scarey going on with my son and I need to be with him.
Hope we see some more BFP's soon:dust:

AFM: My temp went up this morning and i have been cramping off and on since yesterday. It might be that AF is on her way...I tested today and got a BFN!! I am 11 DPO today.


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies...had a bit of a scare last night and ended up in the er and being put on bedrest...to make a long story short my body is trying to pass the twin I lost. And so I am having bad back pain and cramps so far my other baby is doing well and has a HB of 170. BUt I am on bedrest and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon and all will be fine. They did move my due date to April 12 so I am almost to 2nd tri.

Wow ,i am soo sorry you had a scare...hope you start to feel better on bedrest and glad to hear Baby A is well,I am again sorry for the loss of Baby B. 
and the due date wow, getting closer!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

How is everyone today?

Reeds, you get all the rest you need and just relax.

Needa, I am so glad your dad is doing well and your brother too. How is your mom? I am also glad the baby is doing well.

Frogger, I hope the test let them know what's going on. Get better soon.

AFM, I feel a little feverish and I have stuffy nose. Uck! But other than that I am counting down the days. :happydance:


----------



## Navy2mom

Ready hope you feel better and aren't coming down sick:hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready it is soon close..hope you get to feeling better real soon!!

Anna your chart is looking great. FX the witch stays away!

Carole hope your good as well...and your dad is getting better. 

Asfm I am feeling a lot better today. Bed rest is working. I called the dr this morning and I see him monday. I am feeling more confidant that all is going to be ook


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies where is everyone tonight?


----------



## cheekybint

Blood results zero - I'm not pregnant


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry Cheeky! :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

I'm so sorry , Cheeky :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Cheeky:I am so sorry.I really don't know what else to say as I am sure this has been very emotional for you.Hoping AF comes soon so you can get on to the next cycle.FX you get that BFP really soon.

I am on CD14 I got my smiley face opk this morning.Last cycle was CD 19 so much earlier.I am off work until Sunday night so I am going to have a very happy DH this weekend.Well I am off to clean house.


----------



## Adanma

cheeky: I'm sorry. Did they tell you any reason yet why your cycle was so wacky?

fam: get that party started girl! lol!

reeds: glad to hear you're feeling better. The power of positive thinking!

Speaking of positive thinking. I've been reading As a Man Thinketh by James Allen. It's about the power of your thoughts and how they impact your situation. It's really good. He died in 1912 so it's old and it has really old language, but the sentiment is still relevant today.

I started bleeding again yesterday, but it stopped before I even went to bed. My temp went down this morning. My body is confused I think! I feel like I'm making the right choice to not try this cycle. 

Adanma


----------



## josey123

Im so sorry cheeky wouldnt have thought that with a cb digi at all if anything then it being negative then finally saying pregnant thoughts are with you hun x x x x x

Hi to everyone else.....dreading going bk to work on mon :growlmad::growlmad:
its going to be hard as there another girl i work with that was due the day after me and having to face her every day is going to be hard.

Im at the doctors at 4.20 to be signed off work and arrange counselling....i feel very nervous, angitated about going back to work just feel im ok at the moment but soon as i go bk to work its coming to feel like bk to square one x........

Oh forgot to tell you ladies i been for a photo shoot this week had some sexy shots done for my hubbys 40th birthday at the weekend am going to view them on mon the photographer she was lovely and said they look fab!!!....got to say though its lifted my confidence up though i had took have glass a wine before they were taken....lol would defintely recommend though x


https://lagf.lilypie.com/ApdGp1.png

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/KtFcp1.png


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry Mel.


----------



## josey123

Hi Fluter i hope your wellx

Adama thats a lovely pic of your family x

Reeds do hope you are ok?

Jo x


----------



## Adanma

josey: Thanks! I always wanted to have those sexy photos done! My body is really a hot mess though now after a pregnancy with polyhydramnios, several hernia repairs, and abdominoplasty (which made my body WORSE! btw), and another really big baby. I'm 5'2 and I have stretch marks from "arsehole to appetite" as grandma would say! My hubby thinks i'm sexy, but I thnk he just loves me. I may do it one day when I have a bit more confidence. I would have to have more than a glass of wine though lol! Kudos to you girl!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies :coffee: 

Sorry i wasn't on last night,the kids school had "back to school" night and we got to see some of their work and projects they have done and are working on:) 

Mel~ sorry to hear aboout the BFN sweetie ,i hope you get your BFP and a sticky bean soon:hugs:

Adanma~ Sorry to hear your body is confused,hope you get back on track soon. And i will be with you in the cheering section for October. My FS wants DH and I to take a month off from TTC. 

Needa~ sorry to hear about the high BP,glad to hear the doctor's are able to give you something to help control you BP, that has to be so scary:hugs:

AFM: :witch: is on her way!! my temp dropped (but still above cover line) but i am having my normal signs telling me she on her broom stick coming my way!! I also tested this morning and it was another BFN too! So I will be in the cheering section for October!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone. I am actually pain free today and was a little bad and made Tj take me to Walmart before he went to work today. There was a few things I needed and man did I need out a bit. It did make me day better and I felt refreshed. I am actually super tired right now. I did buy our first pack of diapers today...which made me realize I am starting all over and I have no idea what to buy for a baby anymore! LOL

Hope all you ladies have a blessed friday. Hugs and Love to you all


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello my ladies,

Cheeky, I am so sorry. I hope you get your BFP really soon. I am stilling praying and believing for you. :hugs:

Fam, get to :sex: we need more BFP.

Navy, I hope AF misses you this month. 

Adanma, sorry your body is confused:shrug:. I hope you get back on track real soon so we can get that BFP.

Flutter, how are you doing these days.

Reeds, you think you are starting over. Remember my youngest will be 17 in December. 

AFM, I am doing well. Glad today is Friday. DH has been such a sweetie today. Sending my sweet texts and calling telling me sweet things. :flower: I feel special. LOL


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies :). Enjoy your weekend 

sorry Cheeky

Ready, now girl u can't be getting sick. Keep fighting it

I am on cd12


----------



## Adanma

awwww ready that's sweet! I'm starting the countdown for you tomorrow! :happydance:

reeds: I felt like that when my oldest was 18 months and I was buying for my second. I can't imagine! I was trying to figure out how many onesies and diapers and binkies and bottles. That's not stuff you store in your head for later usage! Some advice though.... do NOT get a diaper genie. They stink. I DID remember that! lol

My sister and i just had a huuuuuuge fight. We did end up resolving it, but man.... talk about stress. I'm almost at my breaking point as it is and that just.. wow, really messed me up. Love hard and fight hard right?

Adanma


----------



## future_numan

Happy Friday ladies..:happydance: What are everyone's plans for the weekend ?


----------



## future_numan

Adanma said:


> awwww ready that's sweet! I'm starting the countdown for you tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> reeds: I felt like that when my oldest was 18 months and I was buying for my second. I can't imagine! I was trying to figure out how many onesies and diapers and binkies and bottles. That's not stuff you store in your head for later usage! Some advice though.... do NOT get a diaper genie. They stink. I DID remember that! lol
> 
> My sister and i just had a huuuuuuge fight. We did end up resolving it, but man.... talk about stress. I'm almost at my breaking point as it is and that just.. wow, really messed me up. Love hard and fight hard right?
> 
> Adanma

Adanma...that is a beautiful picture of your family :thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

thanks numan!


----------



## Navy2mom

I am so with Adanma on that one Diaper Genie's SUCK!! :yes:

So I just got my kiddos tucked into bed,DH has duty tonight so he won't be home until tomorrow morning sometime hopefully before 10am!!!
My tummy isn't feel so good tonight...I was clearing plates from dinner and started to feel awful ,so i took a zofran and am going to go lay down and watch some tv for the night....Nite ladies:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Ladies can you please take a look at my Chart and let me know what you think.....i am so confused cuz it looks good to me but I would really like all of your opinions. My temp went up,i had a bout of nausea this morning, along with the worst headache ever and stuffy nose!!! I am 13 DPO but when i tested the last two days i got BFN's but i was also having some cramping so could it just still be too early for testing for me...My TR was done in March!!
I haven't tested this morning cuz I don't want to see what would come up on my IC's!!!! Maybe the IC's i got from Amazon are bad or a higher miu then what i read....
I am SOOO very confused this morning....thank you in advance ladies for listening to me ramble on...and for any opinions that i might get :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Hello Ladies..
Navy..That is odd, I would take a FRER. FX for u
Numan...love the new pic...what a cutie.
Frogger...Hope your feeling better.
Cheeky...sooo sorry for you!!!
Adanma...I had a tummy tuck as well and I hate it. I have put on some weight since and I am so thick in my mid section. TOTAL REGRETS. BTW....My sister and I have had some big fights in the past as we both have strong personalities....it's will be ok. Nothing like a sisters love!!!
Ready....your date is coming sooo fast, Iam so excited for u.
Reeds....So cool your feeling better. I almost bought some diapers the other days too but thought I would wait til I'm in the US as they are cheaper.

AFM....I feel like shit....these BP pills make me have a headache and feel blah. But u do what ya gotta do. My bro is doing well so I have heard, his woman doesn't really like itwhen he has too much contact with us. He lost his balls when they got together. My dad is doing ok, hopefully will be out of hospital Monday. He got the results back from his heart tests and there was no damage at all to his heart. So it comfirms that the heart failure was due to the virus. He is pleased about that as they live in the USA half the year and he was worried about that if he had a weak heart. 
Hope all are well, and hope I ddn't forget anyone. Have a great weekend ladies!!!


----------



## famof6

Navy,I would look at your chart but would have no idea.I use FF some but I don't temp because with my work and sleep I don't think it would work.The ICs I got from ebay are Wondfo I think thats the name.They stated there were 25 which I thought I could use them atleast 10 dpo.While reading the little insert that came with them it says can detect as early as one day before missed period.What???Thats not early.Hoping its to early for you to test and you get that BFP soon.

I am taking my 2 oldest DSs shopping for a big Halloween party we are planning.Ex was suppose to pick them up today to go bowling and canceled as usual.Going to get them out of the house in hopes to raise their spirits.They were sad but honestly I don't why he always does that.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## future_numan

Adanma.. sorry I didn't read all the way down your last post :blush: It's awful when family fights. I am very lucky that I only have one brother and we never fight ( he has special needs due to an accident ) I hope things get better :hugs:

needs..glad to see things are getting beter for your family and the worst of your fathers scare is over :happydance:

fam.. my ex is the same way but as the kids got older they want less and less to do with him ( he even didn't show up on Christmas day to get them one year ) I kept my mouth shut and let him dig his own hole. So I understand your frustration.


----------



## Navy2mom

DH won't let me get a store/ expensive test until AF has been missed!!!!!! GRRRR.....Men!!! They have no idea how crazy that drives us....lol


----------



## needafriend

Navy...sneak out! lol...mine has no clue how much $$ I spent on tests. He would have a heartattack if he knew what they cost. 
Thanks numan for the well wishes.


----------



## famof6

I am with needa sneak out,Well I guess its to late as he already said wait.That makes it a little more as you should not.I have bought the frer the ones that say 6 days sooner 2 months in a row.I just don't tell DH he just assumes it is in with whatever else I buy at walmart.I told him today I am not using opks next month as he is always asking me if I have got a smiley face yet.I think it has felt more like we are trying to have a baby than just out regular thing.With the DR. telling him 10 to 15 are usually sticky days he has drove me crazy.I missed work one day this week and got up early to get the kids on the bus and his alarm on his phone went off and it said sticky day.He said he had set it just to make sure we didn't miss it.Then he said he had done it since I had the TR in July.I know our schedules are crazy but to set an alarm to DTD is way out there.Anyway I am so praying AF stays away and when you get to test you get the darkest BFP you have ever seen.Good Luck!!


----------



## fluterby429

just checking in. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Mine has been super busy with b-day parties but it helps pass the time. Nothing really new with me. The same ole same ole here. AF is due to arrive soon and of course I know she is coming...now that I don't need her I wish she would disappear until he gets home so I don't have to deal with her lol


----------



## Navy2mom

Yeah i would SOOOO sneak out if i could but I can't drive!! My Neuro. Dr took my driving freedom away cuz of my seizures!! I just got the DMV paperwork to be re-evaluated!! So figures crossed they give me back my driving freedom soon.
So as for today's temp...LOL...it went down but the A/C was left on and I sleep right by the A/C vent so i am not convinced that it my "true" temp for this morning...I woke up so cold this morning!! the only thing I have today is a dull/very mild lower backache ,other wise i feel pretty good, best I have felt all week :) We are getting ready to watch Football and get some snacks ready. Tonight DH and I are going out for Dinner,we invited some friends but not sure if they are joining us or not,either way is fine with me,I am just happy that DH and I will be together:cloud9: with out the kids (as parents we need a break!!) 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday :)


----------



## Adanma

Navy: not long til testing now. Fx!!!

needa: I think my tummy tuck looks bad cuz I gained some weight too. No one told me you couldn't gain weight after! geez! Plus she didn't really get the stuff to teh sides that was hangy post baby, just the front so it looks wierd. My sissy and I fight all teh time, but we are definately best friends, she just frustrates me because she is the older sister and she is not the responsible one. She's trying though. Good news about your dad too btw!

fam: I'm sorry your ex blows the kids off like that. My oldest son's father is a dumb asshole, but I am thankful he does keep his visits. I never saw my biological father growing up, but I am lucky I had such an amazing stepdad. Never thought of him as anything other than my dad. You had me cracking up with the alarm thing though!! I could very easily see my hubby doing that lol!!

ready: is it 9 days now?

AFM: Had date night with my man last night. My in laws had the kids overnight. Needless to say we did some bding. And it's only CD12 today, but I've got a pain in my left ovary! Can you O early after a chemical? So once again although not fully trying we may have managed to do it at the right time. Only time will tell! I will definately not test b4 AF is due this time.

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Thanks ladies :) I am just trying to be patient now....lol,but it soo hard...lol


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Evening Ladies:) Okay so just got back home from dinner and i felt wet "down there" so I went to the bathroom to figure out what's going on....I have light brown bleeding and my period ISN'T due for 2 DAYS!! ...I have No cramping,minor backache from this this morning is gone, No achey legs...My monthly normal breakout on my face is all I have other wise I feel GREAT today. WTH is my body doing??!! My temp dip today was a hugh dip this morning but i forgot to turn the AC off and woke up so very cold this morning....So i don't think that is my "true" temp....I am so confused now ...Any thoughts ladies?? 
Okay i am off to bed and can't wait to see what my temp is in the morning and to see if this light bleeding sticks around and turns red or does the disappearing act!!

Not sure if i am suppose to count this as CD 1 or just wait and see what happens!! Please help ladies ...Any thoughts???


----------



## frogger3240

https://i910.photobucket.com/albums/ac303/aisling-09/cute%20pics/Hi.gif

Hi Ladies......:flower:

*Cheeky*,I'm praying also that you get your BFP soon hun...I know its hard...:hugs:

*Famof6*, how are you doing?...thats exciting to go shopping for halloween stuff...I love to decorate for Halloween and Christmas...did you get alot of stuff?...how was your weekend?..

*Navy*, I hope AF misses you this month but looking at your chart AF might show her ugly face I'm praying that she don't...how was your weekend hun?....what do you have planned for this week?...have a great day ...and hope that the witch doesnt come at all and you get your BFP...:winkwink: oops! about forgot to say you said that you were having brown bleeding you do not count that as day 1 hun they say only count if its red blood...hope this helps...

*Adanma*, I'm sooo happy that you and your DH had a wonderful time together on your date night you know i think me and my DH need to have a date night we have been married as of this coming up december 21st will be our 19th wedding anniversary and we haven't had a date night since way before 1995...lol...that might be just what we need...:winkwink: hope this was your time that you get your BFP hun...sending you lots of babydust to you...:dust::dust: 

*Flutter*, how are you doing? just wanted you to know thinking about ya and praying that this year will go by fast for you..I'm sure its hard but know we are here for you ....:flower:

*Reeds*, how are you doing hun?...are you taking it easy?...stay in the bed and get lots of rest...how was your weekend?..what all did you do?...did you buy anymore baby items...:winkwink:
*
Ready4onemore*, wow!!! only 8 more days hun I'm sooo excited for you...woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance:

*Iamrestored77*, sending you lots of babydust your way hun...:dust:

*future_numan* ,how are you doing?..did you have a good weekend?

*Needafriend*, I'm doing ok I guess thanks for asking, how is the BP meds going I know you said that they were giving you headaches hope its eased up on you hun...:hugs: Glad that your dad is doing better...just know your in my thoughts and prayers hun...:hugs:



*AFM*~ I am home from work due to my neck & spine killing me today well this is my last week working at that job and I'm excited about my new job but I have to wait and see what the hickory orthopeditic tells me tomorrow I'm going to also get a 2nd opinion also but anyways I'm home today and will be checking back to see how you lovely ladies are doing..oops!! also I'm on cycle day 27 and I'm still not ovulating but I wonder if its all because of the pain meds that I'm on and other meds...


----------



## Adanma

frogger: thanks! Our son's psychologist told us we need to have a monthly date night to encourage sanity! lol! Having a kid with Asperger's does make for some stress and it's hard to put your relationship at the top of the priority list, but we're trying. That's a good point about the meds too. I wonder if that does have an effect?

Navy: let us know what happened! Fx it's not AF.

AFM: confused again. lol! I had a temp dip 3 days ago 96.9, then the last 2 days it has been 97.5. Well this am it went back down to 96.9? I have never had it go below 97 if it's not my O dip and I've never had it dip twice? So confused.

I hope everyone is having a nice monday. Gotta get the boy to school and get some laundry done. ick.

Adanma


----------



## future_numan

Good morning ladies :hi:

Navy..maybe that was a bit of implant bleeding, since it was brown that means it was "old" blood..here hoping:af: ..

Adamna .. How was your date night ? We have only gotten out once since we had Emily by ourselves..We kinda live pretty far away from our family and friends so we really haven't got anyone we trust the baby with yet ( since she is still so little )

Fogger.. Our weeeknd was great, thank-you. We managed to get some of our halloween / fall decorations up and do some fall cleaning..How was yours ?


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone. 

Navy, you don't count it as CD1 until you see full red.

Adamna, I am glad you and hubby had a great date. I love when my DH and I have date nights. 

Frogger, yep just 8 more days. I am so excited.

AFM, my sinus and now cold (I think) are trying to take over. But I am praying over my body. Just hope and pray I am not sick next week. I think I am going to ask for Monday off. Because I will not be able to think here at work. LOL Plus I am giving my DH a surprise party this weekend. It is his birthday and the first one without his mother. She passed away this past March. He stills doesn't want to talk about it. We both miss her so much. He still mad at himself. Because he use to go see her every Thursday and the Thursday before she went into a coma he didn't go. Well she called that night and asked him why he didn't come. He didn't go because he want to come home a play a video game. Well the next day she went into a coma. He tells me all the time I will never get that Thursday back. He doesn't even play the game anymore. He never played it again. So I thought it would be nice to surprise him on his birthday and get him and his sisters, stepfather, stepbrother, and good friends to celebrate with him. Everyone is excited. He really needs this. I will post pictures next Sunday. 

Sorry to ramble. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Adanma

ready: awwww. I'm sorry to hear that! It's got to be easy to be down on yourself after that, but I hope he knows that her passing wasn't punishment for him not seeing her that time. He will never have that thursday back, but he has all of those thursdays before to remember and she does too. It's so good of you to be throwing him this party! I hope it all goes well. 8 days! yiiiii!

numan: Our night was great. We went out to dinner at a restaurant I hadn't been too and the food was amazing! I had duck breast and Jason had the filet. Yum delish! I had creme brulee for dessert and Jason had apple walnut pie. We had some really good coffee after our meal as well. It was pricey, but worth it!

How are our pregnant mamas doing today?

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies :cry: AF showed up this morning ....brown bleeding turned into bright red :cry: woke up and have been cramping so bad that i can barely walk,it also hurts arouns my hips and lower back,pain will get to the point where i feel like puking!!! I got the heating pad out and took a couple Tylenol to try and help me out,DH toldme just to rest today and not to lift anything ,that he will help me when he gets home from work....I have my back up pain medication (Tylenol 3) but try not to have to use it unless I have DH home to care for the kids cuz it knocks me for a loop!!
I am SOOO sad right now,cuz i had things happing that have never happened before to me!!....well we are out for October per FS orders!! And DH and I are talking about if we really want to try during Nov and Dec becuz we travel alot for the holidays and things get so busy and stressful ...We might just hold off the baby making until the New Year.....we will see,we are sitting on this one for now...Let ya all know when we figure it out! 

SO Sending everyone ALOTTTTTTT of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: and sticky vibes too :)

I need to go back and read some posts...be back in a bit.


----------



## Adanma

navy: I'm so sorry! I hope you start feeling better. I hate when the really bad cramps come on. I usually put netflix on for the kids and let the tv babysit for awhile while I soak in a hot tub or curl up with the heating pad.

Okay I know I always say I'm confused but now I'm REALLY confused! I went and had my beta hcg checked thursday which was a week from the miscarriage. I was only 4 days past expected AF when I started bleeding. I bled for 4 days. Well I just got a call from the docs saying I have to go in again because my levels from thursday were HIGHER than the ones at the ER. So now I'm 15 days past expected AF and she said the levels reported would indicate really early pregnancy like too early to see anything on ultrasound? Anyway the test is ordered STAT so I should find out this afternoon what the levels are doing. grrrrr! I hate being confused!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> navy: I'm so sorry! I hope you start feeling better. I hate when the really bad cramps come on. I usually put netflix on for the kids and let the tv babysit for awhile while I soak in a hot tub or curl up with the heating pad.
> 
> Okay I know I always say I'm confused but now I'm REALLY confused! I went and had my beta hcg checked Thursday which was a week from the miscarriage. I was only 4 days past expected AF when I started bleeding. I bled for 4 days. Well I just got a call from the docs saying I have to go in again because my levels from Thursday were HIGHER than the ones at the ER. So now I'm 15 days past expected AF and she said the levels reported would indicate really early pregnancy like too early to see anything on ultrasound? Anyway the test is ordered STAT so I should find out this afternoon what the levels are doing. grrrrr! I hate being confused!
> 
> Adanma

*Thank you  WOW!! please keep us posted on whats going on with your beta levels... I can understand why you feel confused,that would be throwing me for a loop too*



frogger3240 said:


> https://i910.photobucket.com/albums/ac303/aisling-09/cute%20pics/Hi.gif
> 
> *Navy, I hope AF misses you this month but looking at your chart AF might show her ugly face I'm praying that she don't...how was your weekend hun?....what do you have planned for this week?...have a great day ...and hope that the witch doesnt come at all and you get your BFP... oops! about forgot to say you said that you were having brown bleeding you do not count that as day 1 hun they say only count if its red blood...hope this helps...*

*First, I have to say that little "Hi shadow" makes me smile..it is SOO cute!! 

Second, Thank you Frogger As for What we have planned this week...it will be a busy one!! Today i am just going to rest and take it easy.....Tomorrow i have to pack a small bag up cuz we are driving up to my IL's house, FIL is having Bypass heart surgery on Wed morning at 9am!! We are driving back home late Wednesday afternoon, Thursday After the kids are out of school we are going to a"meet and greet" with the Blue Angels and Canadian Snowbirds....Miramar's Airshow is in town!! And then we are going back up to my IL's house on Friday evening cuz Saturday evening we are going to the LA County Fair and then driving back home to San Diego from the fair so we can sit home and rest on Sunday and just watch Football!!
I hope your neck and spine start feeling better and congrats on the new job*

*So when i check in with everyone during the week i will be doing it from my itouch cell phone....so please bare with me everyone!!*


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...WHAT is going on? How much of bleed did u have? Please keep us informed about the results. After my MC my levels went down pretty quickly....very odd. BTW...I have those sexy pig-ear-pinched-off-love-handles as well.
Navy....sorry she came and found u. Have a hot bath and relax. Sounds like u have a very compassionate OH.
Ready....sorry for the loss of Dh's mom, what a sad story. I can't believe u are having your reversal so soon. YAY!!
Frogger...Hope u get feeling better soon and congrats on starting a new job.
Numan.....Good morning...sound like u and DH are due for a date nite soon..lol
Reeds...hope ur feeling great today.
Flutter....Hopeyour doing fantastic!

AFM...bought a doppler online and can hear the HB on and off...so that's kinda cool.

Sending out some baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Adanma

needa: I bled heavy for 4 days with clots n all. My temp has been low. I'm just confused. I should find out in another hour or so so I'll keep you all posted.

Adanma


----------



## future_numan

Adanma said:


> navy: I'm so sorry! I hope you start feeling better. I hate when the really bad cramps come on. I usually put netflix on for the kids and let the tv babysit for awhile while I soak in a hot tub or curl up with the heating pad.
> 
> Okay I know I always say I'm confused but now I'm REALLY confused! I went and had my beta hcg checked thursday which was a week from the miscarriage. I was only 4 days past expected AF when I started bleeding. I bled for 4 days. Well I just got a call from the docs saying I have to go in again because my levels from thursday were HIGHER than the ones at the ER. So now I'm 15 days past expected AF and she said the levels reported would indicate really early pregnancy like too early to see anything on ultrasound? Anyway the test is ordered STAT so I should find out this afternoon what the levels are doing. grrrrr! I hate being confused!
> 
> Adanma

Be sure to keep us posted !!:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Okay so ER level: 14. thursday level: 97. Today: 52. They are supposed to call me back to tell what to do. I have been having pain on my left side which i thought was ovulation, but can i ovulate with hcg in my system? I left a message with the nurse to call me as I am becoming concerned with possible ectopic. 

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

adanma, that is very confusing. I hope they can give you a solution soon.:hugs:


----------



## famof6

Sorry Adanma I don't know the answer to your question.Please stay on them until you get this figured out.If you don't get that call back soon I would go to the ER but then again I am always paranoid.Saying a prayer that everything turns out just fine.


----------



## famof6

Ready,Only 8 days left where did the time go?LOL.I bet you are so excited.I know I was at a week before.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma.....I googled that question after my MC as I didn't bleed and wanted to know if I could ovulate with HCG in my system. From what I gathered u will not release an egg as your body thinks your pg. It's kinda weird how it works, I never even passed anything or bled with my blighted ovum pg...my body absorbed it?? I would wait to hear from the nurse today and if they don't get back to u I would demand a scan ASAP to see if it's tubal. Don't chance loosing a tube or getting an infection over a ER that doesn't give a crap. I demanded one after my mc as I didn't bleed and wanted to know where everything was and to make sure my tubes was clear. Good luck!!


----------



## Adanma

Thanks guys. They told me with an hcg level that low that they wouldn't be able to see anything on a scan. Shouldn't it have to do more with how many days it's been rather than the hcg? Don't people have varying levels of hcg? How do they know they wouldn't see anything? ugh! So I'm waiting to hear now what they suppose I should do. Of course it's the end of the day so if anything needs to be done it will be at the ER for another 175.00. So tired of it.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

BULLCRAP....they can see a gest sac or anything that should not be in a tube. If it's in your uterus it's ok but not in a tube. They can see tubes fine....look at all the ladies that go for scans to see if they have a ripe follicle to ovulate...Buggers. Thats crazy that there is a fee.....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope everyone is well...my head is killing me way too much to try to read. I go back to work tomorrow. Dr appt was crap but will explain later. Love to you all


----------



## future_numan

needafriend said:


> BULLCRAP....they can see a gest sac or anything that should not be in a tube. If it's in your uterus it's ok but not in a tube. They can see tubes fine....look at all the ladies that go for scans to see if they have a ripe follicle to ovulate...Buggers. Thats crazy that there is a fee.....

I agreel, they can do an internal ultasound to see something as small as an egg on the overy ,they would be able to seee if there was anything in the tube or womb. I used IUI to conceive and they did an internal U/S everyday starting from CD3 till egg was released. Then they did a another when I was three weeks along, just to be sure nothing was in the tube ( I only have one open tube and we were deathly afraid of eptopic ) I would be very aggressive with the DR's...Good Luck, sweetie...my thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

I agree with needafriend and future_numan dont let them fob you off Adanma, there is so much they can do and see with Ultrasound......Good Luck.....xxx


----------



## Anxious5

Adanma.... Sorry you aré having a tough time sweetie hope all goes well for you
reeds... Sorry bout the headache darling hope you get to feeling better
I have alot of reading to catch up on, Afm... Pap results will be in NeXT Tuesday fxd everything is well... In my fertile period so gonna get started on the bd marathon... Lol


----------



## Adanma

Well I argued and argued, but they kept telling me that the recommendation was to wait a week and have my hcg checked meaning they won't do anything else. If my pain gets severe go to ER. Assholes. Anyway the pain is decreasing. I am severely stomach sick today. I puked filling up the cats bowl today. I just want this to be over.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning all,

Adanma, I really hope you get to the bottom of this real soon. Is there another doctor you can go see in your area?:hugs:

Reeds, I hope you feel better today.

iamrestored, Have seen you. How are you today?

Navy, I hope you are feeling better today.

Afm I am really counting down now. AF came early so I am glad. I didn't want to go to the hospital with her in town. LOL Have a great day every one will come back on later.


----------



## needafriend

My dad is getting out of the hospital today!!


----------



## ready4onemore

:happydance:


needafriend said:


> My dad is getting out of the hospital today!!

:happydance: Yay I am so glad for him.


----------



## Anxious5

needafriend said:


> My dad is getting out of the hospital today!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy for you and your dad!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## future_numan

needafriend said:


> My dad is getting out of the hospital today!!

That must be sure a relief for you :happydance:


----------



## famof6

needafriend said:


> My dad is getting out of the hospital today!!

Needa,That is great news!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Adanma

needa: woohoooo!

ready: 7 days girl! 1 week! crazy!

AFM: Not as sick. A little crampy feeling. Temp up by .7 today up to 97.6. Maybe yesterday was in fact O? I don't know how likely though with HCG in system... They tolod me last night not to bd until hcg back to zero and I was like "too late! That would have been good to know as the miscarriage was happening!" Ugh incompetence! I could go see another doc, but I just switched to this hospital because the other option is not natural childbirth friendly and I had both of my kids there and had bad experiences. I'm just frustrated. I think I will still see this midwife when I get pregnant as she has been highly recommended, but I'm not happy right now.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for all the postive comments ladies. 
Adanma....Glad ur feeling better, they actually say to wait to bd after a mc, I didn't as I heard it was easier to get pg after one. Good luck hun, so glad ur surgery was a success. 
AFM..Let my boys listen to the baby with the doppler, they were laughing saying it sounds like the baby is tooting. LOL..Boys!


----------



## iamrestored77

hello ladies been on the bding adventure lol :). 2dpo


----------



## needafriend

Goodluck!! FX 4 U


----------



## USMC Wifey

Hi there !!!!! I have a 17 year old and an 8 year old from a previous husband...Now I am married to the man of my dreams...We discussed for 5 years about getting my tubes reversed and finally found a doctor that the military would allow to do it and pay for 100% (we just could not afford to dump the 6k all at once and didnt want to go in debt doing it)...So needless to say in early July I had the surgery...The surgeon said I have great length and the tubes had good flush so we are now on our 3rd month TTC..

Baby Dust to all !


----------



## needafriend

Welcome wifey...
My name is Carole, TL done 2005, TR Jan 2010, decent lengths. 3 boys from 1st marriage, DH has no kids. MC in May and a sticky bean in Aug. This is a great supportive thread. Welcome, fx for u to have a short journey.


----------



## Navy2mom

USMC Wifey said:


> Hi there !!!!! I have a 17 year old and an 8 year old from a previous husband...Now I am married to the man of my dreams...We discussed for 5 years about getting my tubes reversed and finally found a doctor that the military would allow to do it and pay for 100% (we just could not afford to dump the 6k all at once and didnt want to go in debt doing it)...So needless to say in early July I had the surgery...The surgeon said I have great length and the tubes had good flush so we are now on our 3rd month TTC..
> 
> Baby Dust to all !

HI Wifey :hi: I'm Anna and a Navy wife and SAHM of 3 kiddos(one boy and 2 girls) ....Had my TR in March of this year at Naval Medical Center San Diego(Balboa),military paid for my TR after i was on the waiting list for about a year ... We are TTC our 4th baby,but are on TTC break orders from FS and we are debating on trying in Nov and Dec cuz we travel ALOT cuz of the Holiday season!! Congrats on having your TR in July :) Hope you get your BFP soon:dust: and Welcome to the group ,these Ladies here are AWESOME and so supportive. :thumbup:


----------



## Navy2mom

WOW!!! Alot has happened....

*Needa~* That is wonderful news about your dad coming home today :happydance: How are you feeling?? Now funny about your boys and hearing the baby's heartbeat :) Too Cute!!

*Ready~* WOOHOO!! only a week left....so excited you you sweetie:) and yes thank you for asking...I am feeling a lot better today,was actually able to get around with out serve cramping today....the :witch: really came at me with everything she had!! 

*Adanma~*Sweetie, so sorry to hear that the dr's /nurses aren't helping out like they should be...I hope you are okay and that everything gets figured out soon:hugs:

*Sandi~ *How are you feeling sweetie?? Hope you and baby bean are well :baby:

*Okay i am going to finish watching biggest loser and then get to bed...I am tired and have to be up early in the morning....Night ladies and sweet dreams*


----------



## future_numan

USMC Wifey said:


> Hi there !!!!! I have a 17 year old and an 8 year old from a previous husband...Now I am married to the man of my dreams...We discussed for 5 years about getting my tubes reversed and finally found a doctor that the military would allow to do it and pay for 100% (we just could not afford to dump the 6k all at once and didnt want to go in debt doing it)...So needless to say in early July I had the surgery...The surgeon said I have great length and the tubes had good flush so we are now on our 3rd month TTC..
> 
> Baby Dust to all !

Welcome :wave: I am Susan and I had my TL in 1993 and my TR in May 2008. I have three children from my first marriage 20,19,17. My DH and I now have a 7 month old DD and are planning on our second/last baby soon.


----------



## future_numan

Adanma said:


> needa: woohoooo!
> 
> ready: 7 days girl! 1 week! crazy!
> 
> AFM: Not as sick. A little crampy feeling. Temp up by .7 today up to 97.6. Maybe yesterday was in fact O? I don't know how likely though with HCG in system... They tolod me last night not to bd until hcg back to zero and I was like "too late! That would have been good to know as the miscarriage was happening!" Ugh incompetence! I could go see another doc, but I just switched to this hospital because the other option is not natural childbirth friendly and I had both of my kids there and had bad experiences. I'm just frustrated. I think I will still see this midwife when I get pregnant as she has been highly recommended, but I'm not happy right now.
> 
> Adanma

Adanma.. I also recommend a Midwife. I used one for the first time when I was pregant with Emily and just loved them. I felt like I was informed and in control of my pregnancy


----------



## Adanma

needa: toots!? lol! That's too funny.

Ready: 6 days!

wifey: welcome!

iamrestored: Fx for you!

numan: I had a midwife for the first son. Loved the midwife, hated the hospital. Saw an OB for second and hated the whole thing. So I went back to midwife this time, but since it ended in miscarriage, I was having to deal with doctors again and I just don't like the way they treat people. So hopefully once I get pregnant for the long run I will be able to see this midwife and have a good experience. A couple of friends of mine have used her and love her so.... Fx.

Hubby is in Chicago today for work. Big design and engineering conference. He looks forward to it every year (yes, he's a giant nerd.... but so am I..lol). Hopefully he'll be home at a decent time tonight.

How is everyone's wednesday going?

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Morning ladies.....
Needa..... Toots? Gotta luv them boys!!
Wifey... Welcome, I am Jessica (30) I had my TL done in Dec of 2005 and had my Tr done in March of this year. I have 4 children 3boys ages 15, 11, and 5 and a daughter age 10 from a previous marriage. My husband is 25 with no kids wich is why we had the Tr done
ready.... Cant believe you only have 6 moré days!!!!!
How aré all my other ladies doing?
Afm... Son is catching a cold as the weather hre is a bit cooler and NeXT week is my daughter and Husbands birthday( they share the same b-day )


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

:wave: Welcome Wifey, my name is Karen. I am having my TR next week. I am very excited. Glad you joined us. We are a very supportive group.

Needa, that is too funny with you boys thinking the baby was tooting. :haha:

iamrestored, I am praying for you and your DH.:thumbup:

Navy, I love the Biggest Loser. The older lady was kind of complaining to me. But I knew they were going to get rid of the younger lady.

Numan, How are you today?

Reeds, How are you feeling today?

Afm, well you know 6 more days. Praise the Lord it is almost here. I am feeling a lot better. I took a generic allergy pill last night and slept good.


----------



## Adanma

ready: Those pills knock me out too. Only bad part is I can't take them during the day!

anxious: My kids are just getting over a cold. That's cool about your daughter and husband! How neat!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Adanma said:


> ready: Those pills knock me out too. Only bad part is I can't take them during the day!
> 
> anxious: My kids are just getting over a cold. That's cool about your daughter and husband! How neat!
> 
> Adanma

I know and me and my brother in law share the same Bday also......


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Wifey...I'm Tally, Army wife. 32 dh is 30. had TL in 2002 and TR 3/2010. Only got to TTC 2 cycles long story but dh and I had been in 2 diff. states since May. He is now deployed to Iraq for the next 12-15 months so no TTC going on here. I just like to check in on everyone from time to time. GL and much baby dust to you!

OMG! Karen it's now less than a week away! Too excited for you girl!!!

afm...um well this ticker has to go since my cycle doesn't seem to want to cooperate. Last month it was a 26 day cycle which is super weird for me since I've always been a 28 dayer (except for the one weird 39 day one after TR). I'm on CD 27 right now. I don't even know why I keep track lol. I think I'll get rid of it soon and start a new one in a year lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

USMC Wifey said:


> Hi there !!!!! I have a 17 year old and an 8 year old from a previous husband...Now I am married to the man of my dreams...We discussed for 5 years about getting my tubes reversed and finally found a doctor that the military would allow to do it and pay for 100% (we just could not afford to dump the 6k all at once and didnt want to go in debt doing it)...So needless to say in early July I had the surgery...The surgeon said I have great length and the tubes had good flush so we are now on our 3rd month TTC..
> 
> Baby Dust to all !

Hello! I am Sandi had TL in 2003 and TR in APril 09. We have had 3 mcs in the process but finally got sticky beans in August as well...I am a week or so ahead of Carole(Needafriend). I was expecting twins but sadly we lost one. That is so awesome that the military helped with the funds for your TR. My dh is a Marine as well but now serves in the National Guard and we used his reenlistment money to have the tr done. 

How are all you other lovelies today?

Ready only a week left? 

Carole how are you hun? 

Who is getting close to testing I am getting forgetful. LOL 

Adanma have the tested the hcg anymore?

Sorry to everyone I forget. xxx


----------



## loopylew2

USMC Wifey said:


> Hi there !!!!! I have a 17 year old and an 8 year old from a previous husband...Now I am married to the man of my dreams...We discussed for 5 years about getting my tubes reversed and finally found a doctor that the military would allow to do it and pay for 100% (we just could not afford to dump the 6k all at once and didnt want to go in debt doing it)...So needless to say in early July I had the surgery...The surgeon said I have great length and the tubes had good flush so we are now on our 3rd month TTC..
> 
> Baby Dust to all !

Welcome.. Im Louisa had my TR done 8.07.10 so not far behind you...got 2 gorgeous monsters son 18 and daughter who will be 13 tomorrow...the wonderful early teen years...!!! Good luck on your TTC journey... lets hope its a short one....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## famof6

USMC Wifey said:


> Hi there !!!!! I have a 17 year old and an 8 year old from a previous husband...Now I am married to the man of my dreams...We discussed for 5 years about getting my tubes reversed and finally found a doctor that the military would allow to do it and pay for 100% (we just could not afford to dump the 6k all at once and didnt want to go in debt doing it)...So needless to say in early July I had the surgery...The surgeon said I have great length and the tubes had good flush so we are now on our 3rd month TTC..
> 
> Baby Dust to all !


Welcome Wifey,I am Heather 29 and DH 27.I have four kids from a previous relationship.I had TL in 2003.I also had my TR in July.We have been TTC for 3 months.This is a great group.

Ready,not long until you join us on this sometimes crazy TTC journey!!

Well,I am waiting to test..I am about 4 dpo.We didn't get in as much bd as I had hoped so just playing the waiting game.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Adanma

fam: it only takes one girl Fx!

reeds: I go back on monday to have them checked again. My pain has gone away now. I wonder if I really did ovulate! It would have been early for me if I did. I guess tomorrow FF should pick it up if my temp rises again. We didn't do a whole lot of bding. Just like twice really. CD 8 and Cd 11/12. It was early morning like 2ish TMI sorry! lol! I guess we'll see.

My son has a walk a thon for school on friday. really looking forward to that. He raised $300.00 so he gets to go to the university of illinois and meet the players and have lunch with them. How cute is that?!

Adanma


----------



## iamrestored77

Welcome Wifey, congrats on TR. I am Yvette mother of 4. I had TL in 03 after the birth of our 4th baby by emergency c-section. I had TR last month :). This is our first month actively ttc. I am 2dpo. Ex Navy wife dh retired. 

Once again welcome to this lovely place of support


----------



## Adanma

Good morning everyone! I am sick as a dog this morning. I feel more pregnant than ever and it is really hard knowing I will not have a baby at the end of this. Oddly enough, I think I did ovulate. This is my 3rd day with temp rise since my O type pains. Seems awfully quick...? I'm not suprised by anything my body does at this point.

ready: 5 right?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning everyone,

I hope everyone is doing great today. Just a quick post to say hello. I can now offically count the days on one hand. :haha:


----------



## famof6

Good Morning Ladies

I am still awake!DS has a DR appt. today.Then other DS chorus practice,then other DS football practice.LOL Going to be a long day.I am hoping to get 3 hrs sleep before work tonite.I am starting to look for a new job Mon.This 3rd shift is really getting to me.DH told me to quit my job because we have no time to bd.LOL.So instead of just being jobless I am hoping to get better hours somewhere else.I have to admit I so miss my days at home with the kiddos.

Adanma,Maybe you did O and don't have to skip a cycle.That would be great!!

Ready,Girl you are almost there.:happydance:So excited for you.


----------



## famof6

My ticker is off!!Am I going to have to redo that thing every time af decides to show her ugly face early or late?


----------



## Adanma

fam: I gave up on my ticker! lol! I had a 26 day cycle, then a 31, then a 29 so I had to change it each time!


----------



## fluterby429

Fam I'm with you on the stupid ticker. CD28 and no af as of yet...dunno what the deal is. Like I said I don't know why I worry about it cause it doesn't make me any difference. I guess it's cause I'm a plan ahead kinda girl lol...I like to be in the know so that I can try to plan my dh's R&R around my ovulation LOL!!! 

I hope everyone is having a great day. Needa how is you daddy doing?


----------



## future_numan

Hello everyone....Just dropping in quickly to say Hi ..haven't got much time to read today..I am helping out with a Cancer fundraiser, we have annually here in Canada called the Terry Fox run. I will try and pop in later..Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready, just wanted to drop in and tell you that I am thinking about you and good luck! 4 more days! I know you are so excited! :hugs: 
Hello ladies! just dropping in to say :hi:
I hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Ready, just wanted to wish you good luck for next week.....
Enjoy the weekend everybody....xxx


----------



## Anxious5

Goodmorning ladies
Adánma.... How u feeling today hunny?
Afm... Did ff this mnth temped and checked cervix but it doesnt mark ovulation and still says i am fertile when my cervix is Low closed and firm?


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies...
can't type much, hubby's crappy laptop keys lock up and it takes FOREVER to write anything. Hoping my new cord comes for my nice laptop today. 
Ready.....your so close, I am so excited for u and hubby.

Have a fantastic weekend ladies. I look forward to typing more soon.


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes. I am so excited. This weekend is my DH big celebration and then Sunday we are going to chilli at the house. Monday is my post op. And Tuesday we all know what that day is. LOL


----------



## Adanma

ready: 4! lol! I'm more excited about yours than I was about mine I think! hahahaa

anxious: I'm feeling alright today. Still stomach sick and tired, but a bit better. Had a splitting headache yesterday so I'm glad that is over! Monday I'll find out how my levels are doing.

needa: how frustrating! I use my dad's when I'm at their house and it's just soooooooo slooooooooow I can't handle it. Makes getting anything done a true chore. Hope your cord comes!

AFM: Busy weekend planned. Helps me to keep my mind busy. We are going to see a band tonight with some friends after kids tennis practice. Early tomorrow we are going to indiana to a car show with my in laws and the boys. Planning to BBQ on Sunday if teh weather holds out and hopefully have the whole family over. Then Monday my mind should be put at ease! lol! God help me if I have to have another beta in another week!

Adanma


----------



## USMC Wifey

I have had 2 POSITIVE FRER tests this week..One yesterday that was really faint and another today that came in a little darker and showed that second line almost instantly..While it is still a bit faint, I watched as the second line appeared before my eyes !!!

Fingers crossed it's planted where it should be !


----------



## Adanma

wifey!!!!!! YAY! congrats! That's awesome! Fx all is where it needs to be and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey again, 

Needa, How is your dad?

Reeds, How are you feeling today?

Adanma, I hope you have a great weekend sounds fun. 

Wifey, Congrats I will stand in agreement in prayer with you that it is where it should be. 

Check on you ladies later.


----------



## future_numan

Wifey..that's wonderful news :happydance: congrats :thumbup:

Ready..I am so excited, only four more days :happydance: 

Adanma..sounds like your feeling a bit better and you have one heck of a busy weekend planned. Enjoy 

needa...How are you feeling ? How is your dad and brother doing ?

AFM..DH and I have been doing allot of talking lately on if/when we want to TTC again and we have decided that Januaray would be a good time. We had help conceiving Emily so fingers are crosssed that we can conceive on our own this time !!!


----------



## Adanma

numan: we'll be rooting for you guys whenever you decide is your time! Little Emily is so cute btw!

I didn't mention earlier that I had a dream last night that I had a baby. It was a boy and we named him Ptolemy. It was such a peaceful dream. I wonder if means anything. The feeling of peace i got made me think maybe it was my newest angel? Don't know, but really pleased I had it.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> numan: we'll be rooting for you guys whenever you decide is your time! Little Emily is so cute btw!
> 
> I didn't mention earlier that I had a dream last night that I had a baby. It was a boy and we named him Ptolemy. It was such a peaceful dream. I wonder if means anything. The feeling of peace i got made me think maybe it was my newest angel? Don't know, but really pleased I had it.
> 
> Adanma

That could mean a lot. It could be the child God has waiting for you or it could mean the one that is with God. But whichever it is God wants you to be at peace with it. Just be still and know that he is God and he means good for you. :hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

Wifey hope this is it for you 
Ready 4 more days 
Ad the peace of the Lord is upon you


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Wifey! FX and a prayer going up for you


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

3 days to go!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tonight is the party I picked up the cake and it is beautiful. I will post pictures later (after the party). 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Adanma

ready: 3! Have a fun party! So close!

AFM: I'm sick as a dog still. The car show was fun although it rained the entire time. I also keep tasting blood in my mouth, but it's not bleeding anywhere. I was afraid I would get a migraine since sometimes beforehand I get a wierd taste or smell, but no headache yet so....? Fx I don't get one. My nephew is spending the night tonite and I don't need a headache on top of 2 5 year olds and a 3 year old. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats Wifey!!!


----------



## Adanma

ready: 2! Your picture is super cute too!

Tomorrow I get my bloodwork done again. 6 DPO today. Still feeling pretty rotten, but I do have a bit more energy than I have had recently so that's good. It's mostly the sour tummy bothering me now.

How are our pregnant mamas today? We keep adding to that group which is awesome! Hoping to join you all soon!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Love the pic ready....I can not believe your so close now, I am so excited for u!!!
Sorry ur feeling crappy adanma!!
Reeds & Fluter, how are u feeling today?
Wifey, restored, frogger, numan, Josey.....Hope u are all well. (hope I didn't forget anyone)
Navy...where are u? Hope u are great!!


My dad is doing pretty good, he went on a mini getaway for the weekend for his birthday with my mom to a casino resort in the USA. They need that! My bro is ok from the text messages he sends me so that's good.
AFM....I have been feeling baby knocking around in there for a good week now, kinda early compared to my boys at 13-14 weeks. But this is the fourth and I do have a tilted uterus. I have also been feeling these weird flutters, I am only used to feeling knocks so that makes me analyse that movement but I need to chill and know God has his hand on our baby. We have a 12.2 week scan this Friday so thats exciting. Will find out the sex next month....never cheated before and found out but I really want to with this baby. I am getting really curious to see what this baby will look like being a bi-racial baby. 
I'm wishing all you sweet ladies baby dust and know that God will bless you all with the gift of being a mom again.


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,

Feeling a bit worse for wear today it was my daughter 18th and hubby 40th party last night.....never drinking again:wacko:...great party though x

Good luck for your operation ......readyfor one more.....

Hi to everyone else x

Jo x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey hi hun!! Your avatar pic is awesome!! Your beautiful!! 

Adanma FX this blood test says your body is back to normal. 

Ready so soon! We are all praying for you!

Fluter how are you hun? 

Carole I am so jealous of you feeling movement already!! LOL. Your so right all is fine and God is taking care of you and your bean. 

Wifey how are you? Been to the dr yet. 

Mel hope all is ok for you. 

Asfm I have pretty much been symptom free for a few days...felt pretty rough last night and I have sore bbs today!! I do have a dr appt on tuesday and I am so hoping for a scan. I have been anxious again. LOL CAn you ladies imagine that!! haha


----------



## fluterby429

Ready...it's about that time chica! So excited for you!

Sandi...I'm doing good. Just doing the day to day thing. Praying for time to fly.

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## needafriend

Thanks reeds...I really hope you get to have a scan on Tuesday and get a ncepic of your baby.

flutter...I don't know how u do it girl, my man works away from home for one nite and a day and I miss him like mad. Your a strong lady.

Josey...What a sassy picture, love it!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Josey, your pic is so cute. 

Adamna, I hope you get to feeling better. Keep us posted on your dr visit.

Reeds, I am glad you are feeling better.

Needa, I am sure your bean will be cute. I have a niece and nephew that are bi-racial (colombian and black). 

flutter, how are the kids doing?

Afm, I am well. Cannot believe I will be on the TTC side in a couple of days. The party for my DH was so much fun. He was so surprised and really enjoyed hisself.
Here is a picture of the cake.
 



Attached Files:







Football_Birthdays 031.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Great cake Ready!! Glad your party went well!


----------



## famof6

Nice pics Ladies!!

Reeds,glad to here you are feeling better.

I am just waiting to test as I know I won't hold out until the 9th when af is due!!

Hope everyone has had a great weekend.


----------



## Anxious5

Ready I cant believe you only have 2 more days left!!!!!!
Afm... I am 4dpo today and tomorrow I go for the results of my pap and one other test they did....Fxd


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready, tomorrow is the wonderful day! Good luck to you and I can't wait to hear all the good news to follow! 
Reeds, Your pregnancy is flying by! I hope you are feeling well! Almost 13 weeks! I am so happy for you! 
I hope everyone else is doing well! 
:hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Ready..tomorrow is the day:happydance::happydance:best of luck sweetie and wishing you a very fast recovery:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

I love everyone's new pics!

needa: My sister and I are biracial as well as our kids. My biological father is nigerian and my mom has irish ancestry. My nephew has that plus his father is indonesian, my niece has black and mexican on her fathers side. My oldest has croatian ancestry on his dad's side and my youngest has swedish on his dad's side! Multiracial kids are usually pretty cute! Can't wait to see your little one when the time comes!

reeds: I can't believe how the time has flown with this! 13 weeks?!

ready: lovely cake and wow! tomorrow! yayayay! good luck and remember to take it easy!

anxious: fx all is well. keep us posted eh?

running a bit late this am! Hope I didn't miss anyone and excuse the typos if tehre are any! lol! Off to drop Ian off at school and then off to the docs. Should have results late morning!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX all is back to normal for you Adanma!


----------



## USMC Wifey

Good morning to all my beautiful fellow TR ladies !!! Hope everyone has a great week..


----------



## Adanma

Blood work is back and it has gone down to 0 so all is clear! Not feeling like this cycle is the one, but hoping for next cycle!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

So sorry I forgot to say HI to Jonnanne, Anxious and famof6....My foggy head. There are so many on this thread now it's wonderful.

Adanma...glad your at 0, now u know all is good and the path is clear, start BDing. My hubby is black, pure black...all his family is in Africa and Paris. I'm cree indian, German and Ukrainian, very pail with blue eyes....should be an interesting mix. LOL

Ready....holy cow, its tomorrow. U better find a pc and update us with how your feeling as soon as can. 

I am dying here without my pc cord, I will stalk the mail man down today to get it. TAKES FOREVER to write anything.


----------



## needafriend

USMC Wifey said:


> Good morning to all my beautiful fellow TR ladies !!! Hope everyone has a great week..

Love your ticker!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Adamna, I am glad you levels are back to normal.

Wifey, how are you feeling? Have you gone to the doctor yet?

Needa, I will post as soon as I can. I can use my phone too. 

Joanne, How are you sweetie? I am glad to see you post. We miss you.

Reeds, how are you feeling?

Numan, I am ready for tomorrow. :happydance:

Navy, where are you and how are you?

Afm, I went to get my pre-op done this morning. My doc is so sweet and cautious. I have an appt at 2pm to see my asthma doc. He gave me some pain pills for after surgery and some pills to help me sleep tonight. :haha: As if I want go to sleep tonight. LOL He gave of those sleeve things for my legs that massage them so I want get blood clots. I am so ready for this. I cannot eat past 7:30pm. :nope: So I will eat dinner early tonight. Sorry to ramble on just kind of excited.


----------



## needafriend

We are excited for u, you should just broadcast it live over youtube so we can be there for you fully...LOL


----------



## Anxious5

Ok ladies just came back from the doctor office and number 1 , I have a slight infection so hubby and I are on meds for that.....number to at the moment I am not able to get pregnant ( says the Doc) due to low estrogen levels I am at 49 so until infection is cleared I am unable to due anything. I am really upset right now and just dnt know what to do I go back on friday to get some meds to help with my levels....Do you ladies think I am out for good?


----------



## needafriend

Sorry to hear that anxious...is it just a yeast infection? If you know the name google it and see what the course of treatment is. Good luck hun


----------



## Adanma

anxious: Low estrogen should be something they can treat to restore fertility right? Fx for you sweety. I hope it is easily remedied.

ready: I'm with needa, just hook a camera or two up and stream it live. OOOO! Or just skype us! lol! Seriously though, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!

needa: sounds like a beautiful mix to me! My mom is super pale and my biological dad is super black. My sister and I came out right in the middle! My sis had green eyes until about 3 years and then they turned very light brown. Her daughter now has blue eyes. Crazy the way the genes fall!

AFM: thanks everyone for your words. I was suprisingly a bit sad to hear that it was all the way down. I don't know why! But I am glad to know nothing is hindering us trying again now. We'll be back on full force next cycle! lol!

In totally unrelated news: Went and bought halloween costumes for teh boys. I let them pick. Ian picked a knight and Preston picked Mario. Very cute!

Adanma


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready,
Thank you! I have missed all of you ladies too! With my grandson and then the new one on the way, I just do not have a lot of time! 
Me and DH have been enjoying our time as husband and wife again! We haven't been timing or temping or anything like that in 2 months and it is very nice! I guess after 3.5 years of trying, there comes a time that you hae to step back and just accept that it doen't look like it is going to happen. We got to that point. We are perfectly ok with that. We are enjoying every second with our grandson. God knows what He has in plan for all of us and I am ok with being a mom of 3 wonderful children and 2 beautiful grandchildren! 
Don't get me wrong, if we become pregnant, we will be so happy! But we have taken our lives off hold and we are back to enjoying our lives! 
I hope everyone's journey is short with a very sweet outcome! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa and Adanma don't give me no ideas. I will have my DH dress like a doctor and say he is doing a documentry. LOL

Joanne, I am glad you and your DH are enjoy each other and your grandson. I bet he is very spoiled.


----------



## needafriend

That's too funny Karen. God be with you tomorrow!


----------



## Anxious5

needafriend said:


> So sorry I forgot to say HI to Jonnanne, Anxious and famof6....My foggy head. There are so many on this thread now it's wonderful.
> 
> Adanma...glad your at 0, now u know all is good and the path is clear, start BDing. My hubby is black, pure black...all his family is in Africa and Paris. I'm cree indian, German and Ukrainian, very pail with blue eyes....should be an interesting mix. LOL
> 
> Ready....holy cow, its tomorrow. U better find a pc and update us with how your feeling as soon as can.
> 
> I am dying here without my pc cord, I will stalk the mail man down today to get it. TAKES FOREVER to write anything.

Its ok needa there are so many of us now its kinda hard to keep up...lol


----------



## Anxious5

ok ladies had a Lady Doc explain things for me...and she said what He was trying to say was that I wasnt in my fertile period...Ugh Got all worked up for nothing!!!!! I am going to start hormones Friday to help things along still taking my B complex vitamins and folic acid
GOOD LUCK TOMORROW READY!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Just a quick peep in to say thank you all for your prayers. I am on my way to the hospital now. I will post as soon as I can.

Be Blessed


----------



## future_numan

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Just a quick peep in to say thank you all for your prayers. I am on my way to the hospital now. I will post as soon as I can.
> 
> Be Blessed

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers today...best of luck, sweetie..:hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Thinking of you ready!!!!

AFM: I may not be out yet after all! I had a big temp dip this morning from 97.9 to 97.5 and this is 8 DPO! Time will tell.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

YAY Ready....

That's a great sign Adanma. 
AFM...off to blood pressure Dr, yikes, hope it's good news.


----------



## USMC Wifey

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Just a quick peep in to say thank you all for your prayers. I am on my way to the hospital now. I will post as soon as I can.
> 
> Be Blessed

Good luck to you !:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Ready! 

Adanma FX for you! 

Ready hope all goes well! xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck Ready! :hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Anxious5 said:


> ok ladies had a Lady Doc explain things for me...and she said what He was trying to say was that I wasnt in my fertile period...Ugh Got all worked up for nothing!!!!! I am going to start hormones Friday to help things along still taking my B complex vitamins and folic acid
> GOOD LUCK TOMORROW READY!!!!!

Did they say what they are giving you...??? :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Good Luck Ready!!!:happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Can't wait to hear from you Karen, I am sure all went well.

AFM..Dr apt didn't go so well, I have hav very very low BP and they are stopping my BP meds. They are worried as it's jumping around. I have to now go buy a home BP testing unit to test it 4 times a day. They are also doing early gest diabetes testing and preclapmsia blood work as well. Guess being older and overweight comes with some risks. Oh well.....whatever is best for baby!!
Hope all are well. 
Reeds, hope your apt went well and you got a cute pic of your bean, I can't wait til Friday for my 12.2w scan. DH is coming so this will blow him away. Did TJ come with u?


----------



## Adanma

Yikes needa! I hope it gets under control. 

wonder how ready is doing?

yes yes once everyone gets their ultrasounds you must post here! I love that stuff! It's amazing the stuff they can do now isn't it? Is anyone getting a 4D done? I think most places here do those standard now.

Adanma


----------



## future_numan

I had a 4D ultrasound done when I was expecting Emily..It was awsome and I would recommend it to everyone !!


----------



## needafriend

I wanted to get it done, showed hubby some images online and he could not believe how it just looks like a black and white of your baby. He wants to keep the appearance a surprise since we are having a gender scan next month. So just the regular one for us....


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies wow a lot has happened...Hope everyone had a goo weekend and is having a good week too!! So okay bear with me i am learning how to type again in braces!!! YUP my Dr put me back in my braces today....Had a Dr Appt this morning....Becuz I have a lot of weakness in my wrist and hands still....I have to wear them for 16 hours a day now. As for my Seizure Disorder everything is "so far so good", medication is controlling them...YAY :happydance: But i still can't drive yet :(.....Also Dr put me on Birth control today with all my medical issues going on ,I have to say both my hubby and I agree,I need to deal with this first and then when DH gets back from Deployment next year we can re-evaluate and hopefully start TTC again. SO i will be WTT on the side lines cheering everyone else on :) 
As for my son's issues, we upped his medication and he seems to be doing better, he is able to focus and get work done,home live has been better with him too....which has been a HUGH Blessing for us :) Okay I have a lot of read to do and then i will post more this evening.


----------



## Anxious5

loopylew2 said:


> Anxious5 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies had a Lady Doc explain things for me...and she said what He was trying to say was that I wasnt in my fertile period...Ugh Got all worked up for nothing!!!!! I am going to start hormones Friday to help things along still taking my B complex vitamins and folic acid
> GOOD LUCK TOMORROW READY!!!!!
> 
> Did they say what they are giving you...??? :hugs:Click to expand...

Antibiotic shots for the infection and still not sure on the other till friday:shrug:


----------



## USMC Wifey

Went to the doctor today ! Had my first scan and he said that I am 5weeks 1day preggers.. He looked at my tubes and said that they look good, he found a VERY small black spot DEEP in my uterus and said that he thinks that is my little sea monkey !!!

I go back again next week I will be 6weeks1day and I will have another scan..He said that my little monkey should show way better by then, I am still worried though..What if the spot he saw wasn't my monkey ??? My husband said to stop being so worried cause our doc has been doing this for over 20 years and if he wasn't sure he wouldnt have told me and prob. would have sent me for blood work..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. My appt went great today. I love my new dr and he spent a lot of time with my and Tj...explaining all the risk and stuff still but all in all he say we should be out of the woods. I was so happy to hear that. He did do another pap as they didn't do cultures last time and it has caused me to cramp a bit so I am taking some tylenol. I did get a ultrasound and will post pics...the baby is measuring 13+3 and hr is 150. I am thinking boy now! LOL We will get a 4d ultrasound probably around 18 weeks but here are the ones from today


----------



## needafriend

I'm already in love with your bubs. Nice clear pics.

Wifey...Congrats on the healthy unterus PG...YAY, relax now. (easier said than done,,lol)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Ready...congrats again.

Navy..sorry to hear of your ongoing health issues but glad your son is doing well.


----------



## iamrestored77

awwww, its been a long while since I have seen u/s pics. Thanks for sharing :). Good to see all is going well


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready- Congrats on your TR. I know you will post when u can. 

I am 8dpo today I will not be testing till 12-14 or maybe to missed period. I don't wanna see a -.


----------



## needafriend

Good luck Iamrestored.....love your new pic!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies. Sorry for late post. Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. I will post my story later. But you ladies are the first to hear my lengths. They are 6 on both sides. Thanks again ladies, I love you all.


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry for late post. Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes. I will post my story later. But you ladies are the first to hear my lengths. They are 6 on both sides. Thanks again ladies, I love you all.

Glad all went well....Will keep you in my prayers :happydance:
Afm ff has me at 6dpo so its just a waiting game


----------



## josey123

Morn Ready, so pleased you ok thats good lengths hun hope you recovery quick put your feet up and rest now.....

Reeds ...great pic of baba so cute x

Well its 5am in uk and up early as we fly to turkey this morn and did not want to go without saying bye....we very excited...and is a well much needed holiday...

Take Care Ladies and i will post as soon as i get back....

Welcome to all newbies x x x


----------



## Anxious5

josey123 said:


> Morn Ready, so pleased you ok thats good lengths hun hope you recovery quick put your feet up and rest now.....
> 
> Reeds ...great pic of baba so cute x
> 
> Well its 5am in uk and up early as we fly to turkey this morn and did not want to go without saying bye....we very excited...and is a well much needed holiday...
> 
> Take Care Ladies and i will post as soon as i get back....
> 
> Welcome to all newbies x x x

Its 11 pm here in Mexico and bout to go to bed.....have a safe flight:thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I am feeling okay. I have to eat clear liquids until I have a bowel movement. Needless to say I saved my piece of cake and I want it. So I think I am going to take an ex-lax or something. LOL

My story

I feel okay. My doc was so sweet. I have asthma and the day before when I went for my pre-op he asked that I go see my allergy and asthma doc. So I went to see him and Dr. Rosenfeld spoke with my Dr. Kray (asthma doc). So when I got to the hospital they had all this special stuff to monitor my lungs capitacy. Dr. Rosenfeld advised me that Dr. Kray was very concern about them monitoring me. He said he is a very good doc. I knew that he has help keep my asthma controlled for the last 13 years.

Got to the hospital at 6am and they had my in a room before 7. Surgery was scheduled for 7:30am At 7:35 the anestiologist came in and introduce hisself. He was very nice. I explain to him how I was afraid of going under and how I say on t.v. people wake up doing surgery. He assured me he would take care of me. My doc came in and told my hubby and I what his plans was for the surgery. My hubby kissed me and went to the waiting area. The anestiologist came and told me he was giving my something to relax me. TI asked if it was happy drug and said know this just for you to relax. Then he and this really nice male nurse started acting like they could not move my bed. The next think I know I was waking up and I asked where was I at. The nurse replied, "You are in recovery sweetie." I just started saying "Thank you Lord, thank you Jesus!" over and over. That was about 1pm. I asked how long was I in surgery she said about 3 hours. I have a on Q-pump that keeps my incision kind of numb. He did remove 5 fibroids. He said if I didn't have anyting else done. I need the have the fibroids removed. He said that it took him a little more than an hour to remove the fibroids. He told me that I should see a great difference in my periods. My hubby said he explained everything to him told him I looked beautiful and should heal very well. When I got home the nurse called my to make sure I was resting and doing well. They sent me home with the sleeve things that go on your legs to massage them and keep them from clotting. The doc told me that my tubes were both 6cm and looked very well. The whole staff were so nice and made sure I was comfortable and keep my hubby updated on my progress. When I was in recovery and wake and could move my feet and legs they let hubby come in. My hubby is over joyed. Last night he even bathed me (sorry TMI). But I could do it I was so tired. He got a shower chair and help me in the tub. He is so sweet.

Well that's my story. Please feel free to ask questions. Thanks for all you love, support and prayers. I greatly appreciate all of you. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready what a awesome story! So hope and will be praying you ttc journey is a short one. Your sh sounds wonderful and ur tube length is awesome!! all positive!! :)


----------



## Adanma

ready: yay! It sounds like you had a terrific experience! So happy for you! 6 on both sides? wow! I have 4.5 and 6.5.

my niece is hungry will continue in a bit!


----------



## Adanma

okay got a bottle now! Anyway, so happy that everything went well and praying for a quick recovery!

navy: have they given you any idea when you'll be able to drive again? Thats got to be rough with kids etc.

brb


----------



## Adanma

sorry! maybe i should wait til she's asleep!

reeds: beautiful!!!

Adanma


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready that is great! 6 cm on both sides are great lengths! Mine are 2.5 on the right and 3 on the left. So mine are short. :cry: But that is great news about yours! Sounds like you have a wonderful hubby! Congratulations and I hope your journey is short and sweet! :hugs: Congrats again!


----------



## jonnanne3

Great pics Reed! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Congrats all went well Karen, fantastic lengths. I am so happy that u had a good experience and your hubby is so caring.

josey...Have a wonderful vacation.

AFM...I was sick as a dog last nite, I think it is the change of not having my BP medication now. I wish they would have done more tests to see I didn't normally have high bp before they put me on meds. Now it's too low of BP due to the meds still in my system and I invested $100 on a at home unit to test it. Today should be better as I haven't taken the pill since yesterday am. Still don't have my pc cord I ordered off ebay... kinda think it's taking way to long to get here. Then again, I do live at the north pole. Well....off to work wil 3pm. Have a great one ladies.

Happy 12 weeks to my baby!!


----------



## Adanma

needa: 12 weeks already!? wow! Congrats! Sorry you're feeling ill. Hopefully it all regulates soon and you get to feeling better!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Ready..........Great lengths sweetie glad everything went well and that your hubby was so supportive We live upstairs and after my surgery my hubby carried me up for bout 3 or 4 days...lol


----------



## future_numan

Ready...wonderful news that you are doing so well :thumbup:
Adanma...sounds like your busy today
Navy..sounds to me like you made the right choice waiting till your health is better till you TTC..good luck sweetie..keep us posted 
Needa..I have the same problem when I ordered something off of e-bay..it took close to three weeks to ship something from Florida to Canada...what's with that ??..lol.
Jonnanne...my tube is almost the same legnth as your..and I only have one..my surviving one is only 3cm..
Restored...love your new picture..
Reeds..wonderfully clear U/S picture..are you going to find out the sex of your baby during your pregnancy ?..


----------



## ready4onemore

Ladies thank you for being so supportive. I love you all.

Reeds, love the picture. 

Needa, Happy 12 weeks. 

Navy, sorry you can't drive yet. I hope you can soon. Thanks for cheering us on. I pray your health improves so that you can TTC again. :hugs:

Adanma, how is your niece doing? Are you spoiling her?

Joanne, thanks. How is your grandson doing? Did you post a pic of him yet?

Numan, thanks. I feel pretty okay. 

Flutter and Fam where and how are you doing?

Afm I am still taking small steps of walking from one room to the next. Not really hungry. DH stayed home with me today. My BF is coming after she gets of work and help me out some. I haven't had a BM (sorry for TMI). But they want me to have one before I eat solid foods.


----------



## Adanma

It was a good 4 days or so b4 I had a bm after mine. I ate though. lol! I took phillips everyday until I went. tmi sorry! And yes she is being spoiled!

Adanma


----------



## cheekybint

Just a quick update for those interested

Last month's test was faulty, not pregnant at all. Now on CD11 on cycle 11


----------



## Adanma

cheeky: at least it's all figured out eh? good luck to you this time!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

cheekybint said:


> Just a quick update for those interested
> 
> Last month's test was faulty, not pregnant at all. Now on CD11 on cycle 11

Goodluck this month Cheeky


----------



## needafriend

FX it's your time soon. Congrats on the up coming wedding.


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> It was a good 4 days or so b4 I had a bm after mine. I ate though. lol! I took phillips everyday until I went. tmi sorry! And yes she is being spoiled!
> 
> Adanma

Adanma, sent dh for a burger. I so need one right now. Along with milk of magniesa (sp) LOL.

Cheeky, good luck to you this cycle and a very happy marriage.


----------



## needafriend

Just got some cool info....My hubby just called from work and told me his sister phoned from Africa and she and his other sister are having babies in two months...LOL. WOW....so cool to have three little cousins so close in age. I would have never been able to keep my mouth shut til 7 months about expecting....he says thats normal there not to talk about things til they are about to happen.


----------



## famof6

Congrats Ready!!Glad everything went great.Wishing you a speedy recovery.Sounds like DH is taking good care of you.

afm means what ladies??I am assuming it is whatever is going on with you,but can't put the words together to save my life.lol

Anyway not sure of the dpo but af is due around the 9th.Tested this morning and BFN.Man am I tired of seeing the negatives.Told DH I am going to TRY to stress less and enjoy all the holidays coming up.Trying to get everything ready for our big halloween party.I think the kiddos have invited everyone they know.

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats Ready Nice tube lengths and story 

Ladies I am cramping like I am going to start my period. I don't wanna test because I don't want to see a -. I believe my period is coming. I am 9dpo.


----------



## fluterby429

Sandi thanks for sharring your u/s pics..too cute!

Ready...BIG CONGRATS to you girl! Beautiful story. I'm so happy for you. rest up and don't try to do too much!


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> afm means what ladies??I am assuming it is whatever is going on with you,but can't put the words together to save my life.lol

LOL it means *a*s *f*or *m*e

iamrestored, it could be implantation too.

I don't know why i sleep most of the day and up all night. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Fam...still could be early so chin up...same for you restored, I cramped like I was getting my AF before I got my positive. FX for you two ladies.

Karen, How u feeling now girl, I am so excited for u. When are u able to start trying?


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready and needafriend I am emotional I was crying for no reason today. I had the bible in my lap when my dh came to the car this morning. He asked why are u crying? I told him idk. I feel weird..... and if this isn't the month its ok with me. I am laid back relaxed. A couple of months ago I had no chance now I have a physically chance u feel me yall? I prayed spiritually for being restored and prayed that he physically restore me. I have been giving a second chance. I am sooooo grateful


----------



## jonnanne3

ready4onemore said:


> Ladies thank you for being so supportive. I love you all.
> 
> Reeds, love the picture.
> 
> Needa, Happy 12 weeks.
> 
> Navy, sorry you can't drive yet. I hope you can soon. Thanks for cheering us on. I pray your health improves so that you can TTC again. :hugs:
> 
> Adanma, how is your niece doing? Are you spoiling her?
> 
> Joanne, thanks. How is your grandson doing? Did you post a pic of him yet?
> 
> Numan, thanks. I feel pretty okay.
> 
> Flutter and Fam where and how are you doing?
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the past few days! God I love this little man!
> Afm I am still taking small steps of walking from one room to the next. Not really hungry. DH stayed home with me today. My BF is coming after she gets of work and help me out some. I haven't had a BM (sorry for TMI). But they want me to have one before I eat solid foods.

Here are a few of my grandson. God I love this little man!
 



Attached Files:







Jordan 10-06-10.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0









jordan 10-06-10 #2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0









jordan 10-04-10.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissJellyBean

My fallopian tubes were blocked due to an infection so I had reconstructive surgery and stenting of the tubes to try and fix this a tubal patency test showed that one was open and the other partially open.

I then was diagnosed with endometriosis and have had 3 lots removed since.

Also I'm really confused about my cycle and worried i'm not ovulating at all because I haven't had AF since 24th July. Went in for my lap to have endo removed on 31st Aug and still no sign of my AF so I told my surgeon and he didn't seem bothered.

I was bleeding after my lap for about 3 days but not sure if this was AF or because of the removal of endo?

I worked out that if it was AF then I would have due my next AF on 28th Sept but still no sign.

We started ttc 3 weeks after my lap.

I have been back to the doctor twice and she has told me to wait and see if my AF returns and if not I'll be reffered back to the specialists but I really wanted to start ttc ASAP because I read it was best to after a lap & dye.

So confused:cry


----------



## future_numan

jonnanne3 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Ladies thank you for being so supportive. I love you all.
> 
> Reeds, love the picture.
> 
> Needa, Happy 12 weeks.
> 
> Navy, sorry you can't drive yet. I hope you can soon. Thanks for cheering us on. I pray your health improves so that you can TTC again. :hugs:
> 
> Adanma, how is your niece doing? Are you spoiling her?
> 
> Joanne, thanks. How is your grandson doing? Did you post a pic of him yet?
> 
> Numan, thanks. I feel pretty okay.
> 
> Flutter and Fam where and how are you doing?
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures of the past few days! God I love this little man!
> Afm I am still taking small steps of walking from one room to the next. Not really hungry. DH stayed home with me today. My BF is coming after she gets of work and help me out some. I haven't had a BM (sorry for TMI). But they want me to have one before I eat solid foods.
> 
> Here are a few of my grandson. God I love this little man!Click to expand...

Here is so sweet, look at the chubby cheeks..just makes you want to kiss them :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

jonnanne! how cuuuuuute!! he's precious! big like my boys were!

iam: Fx for you

AFM: AF came last nite!? 22 day cycle!? 9 day LP!? wacky! I hope this is just because of my hormones being messed up from the miscarriage. Hubby and I decided to do another NTNP cycle this time until we know things are back to normal.

Adanma


----------



## loopylew2

Adanma said:


> jonnanne! how cuuuuuute!! he's precious! big like my boys were!
> 
> iam: Fx for you
> 
> AFM: AF came last nite!? 22 day cycle!? 9 day LP!? wacky! I hope this is just because of my hormones being messed up from the miscarriage. Hubby and I decided to do another NTNP cycle this time until we know things are back to normal.
> 
> Adanma

Im joining you there AF showed early for me too this morning.... cant say i have any PMA...didnt think it was gonna be this hard, am feeling really down about it this time....
what does NTNP mean...???

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Adanma

loopy: it means not trying not preventing. I have been down about it every month I've been trying. I didn't actively try one month and got pregnant only for it to end in mc. 

I really don't want to fall into a depression which is really easy for me to do. I got off of antidepressants so I could ttc and it's really rough on me. I am just starting cycle 5 now. I know I CAN get pregnant though so I wouldn't be doing anything fertility specialist wise until 12 months now instead of the 6.

I am also terrified of multiples not only because of the work, but because my singleton pregnancies screwed my abdomen up so much I had to have it surgically repaired. That was a really long recovery for that and as of right now I have had 9 surgeries on my abdomen in 5 years! I don't want any more! So I really don't think fertility meds or anything like that would ever be an option for me just because of that risk.

Okay that was a tangent. I'm just stressed out about trying to have a baby and what if I can't get and stay pregnant blah blah blah... Hubby says we can always do IVF, but he isn't the one who would have to possibly carry more than one baby! Okay cross that bridge if we get there right? lol! I'm such a control freak/ worry wort!

Adanma


----------



## loopylew2

Thats a load of surgery in a short space of time...!!! I can understand your worries...!!! i know its no consolation but at least you know you can get pregnant...I just dont know wwhat to feel or think..You know those questions that go through your head...is the sperms not getting there are my eggs crap is the lining all wrong......
I've got my consultants appointment on saturday hopefully he'll have a plan of action which will restore my PMA.....xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Nah your not a control freak....your just looking at things from every angle....I think its a woman thing.....lol xxx


----------



## future_numan

loopylew2 said:


> Thats a load of surgery in a short space of time...!!! I can understand your worries...!!! i know its no consolation but at least you know you can get pregnant...I just dont know wwhat to feel or think..You know those questions that go through your head...is the sperms not getting there are my eggs crap is the lining all wrong......
> I've got my consultants appointment on saturday hopefully he'll have a plan of action which will restore my PMA.....xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: It took me 13 cycles to get pregnant after my TR, so keep a positive chin up:hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

future_numan said:


> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> Thats a load of surgery in a short space of time...!!! I can understand your worries...!!! i know its no consolation but at least you know you can get pregnant...I just dont know wwhat to feel or think..You know those questions that go through your head...is the sperms not getting there are my eggs crap is the lining all wrong......
> I've got my consultants appointment on saturday hopefully he'll have a plan of action which will restore my PMA.....xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hugs: It took me 13 cycles to get pregnant after my TR, so keep a positive chin up:hugs:Click to expand...

How did you manage to keep positive cause thats a long time...??? :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Joanne, he is a cutie and I love is little smile. Makes you want to bit those chubby cheeks. I could spoil him.

Iamrestored, praying this is your month.

MissJellyBean, I hope it all works out for you

Needa, I am slowly getting back to normal. DH gets mad because he thinks I am doing to much and makes me get back to bed.

Reeds, How are you feeling today?

Numan, Thanks for the encourgement. 

Afm, I am doing well. I see things that need to be done but DH keeps telling me to wait until he gets home. He had to go back to work today. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies

How is everyone doing?


----------



## needafriend

Ready ....Glad your feeling better.
Joanne...what a cute baby.
Iamrestored....u need to stay positive and know God is good and keep your faith.
jellybean....good luck on yout TTC journey, hope it's a short one.
Adanma...adanma..adanma...lol, you need to chill girl. After my mc in may, I had made an apt to see my TR dr..soonest I could get in was July. I can back from Calgary for the apt as Dad was still in ICU then. I begged my Dr for fertility drugs, he laughed at me and said no way. He told me to relax as we know from the MC that the TR worked and there was no way at that time he was putting me on meds. He says it takes time to get pg and not to stress out. And low and behold, next cycle we caught the egg. It's all about timing and doing all u can to see when your ovulating. I charted, used preseed lube, opk's, checking CM and the pillow under the ass! I so wish all u ladies luck with getting your BFP soon, I so so so know how hard it is and stressful it can be TTC. 

I will share alittle story, I don't tell many people this as I do no want to be judged for our choices, only my family knows and a few close friends. I went into my marriage June 25, 2009 knowing full well that if we could not have a baby we would divorce. (my hubby has no children and wanted at least one....I was not going to not let him have the joy of having a blood child of his own) My parents we so not pleased, they loved my hubby and thought he was a great man but they felt I should be marrying someone who already had children. I have never had easy pg's and always had complicated deliveries that ended in c-secs with infections to follow requiring hospitalization sometimes. One even resulted in me having 3 blood transfusions....
So u want to talk about pressure to concieve, we had decided that we would try IUI and possibly IVF. We even talked about a surrogate mother but that was very $$$. We have so much love for each other we just knew that God would see how good we were for each other and left it in his hands to hav a baby. So 7 months after we got married we had the TR secretly and did not tell my family or friends as not to worry them. Only after my mom and dad had come to visit 2 weeks before my dad got sick did they even know we had the TR. Mom kept offering me a drink and I had just MC, so I wasn't drinking while TTC so it was a red flag to her. (guess I liked my drinks..lol) So...I told her we had just lost a pg and I had the TR in Jan. She was very happy for us and was all in baby mode. We even went shopping and she bought the "future baby" some things at the disney store. 
My point is, no matter what religion u are (I'm Christian and Husband is Muslim) God will take care of you. There is a higher power, how else could we grow life inside us like we do, it's truly a miracle. Do all that u can do that's in your power an trust that you will be taken care of. It will happen.....with all the tools we have in medical science and having faith, ALL CAN HAPPEN!!!

Blah...blah...blah....know that's what I call a run-on-paragraph.


----------



## iamrestored77

needafriend said:


> Ready ....Glad your feeling better.
> Joanne...what a cute baby.
> Iamrestored....u need to stay positive and know God is good and keep your faith.
> jellybean....good luck on yout TTC journey, hope it's a short one.
> Adanma...adanma..adanma...lol, you need to chill girl. After my mc in may, I had made an apt to see my TR dr..soonest I could get in was July. I can back from Calgary for the apt as Dad was still in ICU then. I begged my Dr for fertility drugs, he laughed at me and said no way. He told me to relax as we know from the MC that the TR worked and there was no way at that time he was putting me on meds. He says it takes time to get pg and not to stress out. And low and behold, next cycle we caught the egg. It's all about timing and doing all u can to see when your ovulating. I charted, used preseed lube, opk's, checking CM and the pillow under the ass! I so wish all u ladies luck with getting your BFP soon, I so so so know how hard it is and stressful it can be TTC.
> 
> I will share alittle story, I don't tell many people this as I do no want to be judged for our choices, only my family knows and a few close friends. I went into my marriage June 25, 2009 knowing full well that if we could not have a baby we would divorce. (my hubby has no children and wanted at least one....I was not going to not let him have the joy of having a blood child of his own) My parents we so not pleased, they loved my hubby and thought he was a great man but they felt I should be marrying someone who already had children. I have never had easy pg's and always had complicated deliveries that ended in c-secs with infections to follow requiring hospitalization sometimes. One even resulted in me having 3 blood transfusions....
> So u want to talk about pressure to concieve, we had decided that we would try IUI and possibly IVF. We even talked about a surrogate mother but that was very $$$. We have so much love for each other we just knew that God would see how good we were for each other and left it in his hands to hav a baby. So 7 months after we got married we had the TR secretly and did not tell my family or friends as not to worry them. Only after my mom and dad had come to visit 2 weeks before my dad got sick did they even know we had the TR. Mom kept offering me a drink and I had just MC, so I wasn't drinking while TTC so it was a red flag to her. (guess I liked my drinks..lol) So...I told her we had just lost a pg and I had the TR in Jan. She was very happy for us and was all in baby mode. We even went shopping and she bought the "future baby" some things at the disney store.
> My point is, no matter what religion u are (I'm Christian and Husband is Muslim) God will take care of you. There is a higher power, how else could we grow life inside us like we do, it's truly a miracle. Do all that u can do that's in your power an trust that you will be taken care of. It will happen.....with all the tools we have in medical science and having faith, ALL CAN HAPPEN!!!
> 
> Blah...blah...blah....know that's what I call a run-on-paragraph.

Very well said Thanks :). We haven't told anyone in our family well one of my sisters know. Thanks for your encouragement it spoke to my spirit. I test this morning it was negative. My God is bigger then that negative its in his timing. It maybe to early to test. Amen my trust is in Jesus. He is a miracle wrker


----------



## Adanma

I was never a believer in God until I got pregnant with Ian. Correction: A few months after I gave birth to Ian! I thought it was horrible timing etc, but once I saw what that little life did for me I was amazed. It made me get my life together, start living, and be a mom! Ian and I are kindred spirits. We thought Preston was bad timing too, but 
I remembererd what a gift it was to have Ian and sure enough, Preston was just what we needed. I feel so lucky to have been chosen to be their mum! God is good and He has yet to do me wrong.

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Ladies,I am so glad all of you posted.I logged in today in tears.I feel AF is on her way.I have just been so stressed thinking this is not going to happen.That I am one that TR is not going to work for.I had an app. with gyn in Sept. and canceled I got scared after I have not been in so long I was so afraid they would just tell me it wasn't going to happen that something was wrong with me.I have scheduled another on the 25th so hoping they can run some tests or refer me.

I had a dye test in July with my TR and have been asking DH if we can get another.I have been seeing ladies with very short tubes get their BFP so soon after TR,and now I have been thinking since I had 10 cm on each side that the Dr just went with that and didn't make sure there was no scarring and they are really closed.We have only told a few people but I have a feeeling it has slowing spread through our families that we had a TR.I now feel like everyone is wondering why it has not happened.TTC is consuming me these days even though its not taking time away from my kids I feel like I am not here for them 100% mentally as I am always thinking about TTC.Enough of my rant.Hoping we all get those BFPs in time for Christmas.That would just make for some wonderful holidays.Needa thank you for your story.Just what I needed to get me out of this slump I am in.

AFM(haha I know what that means now)My DS has his last football game today an hour away so having to pick everyone up early from school.DH took the day off.This is a very tough team and we will probaly lose as they have not lost a game yet.I am just praying noone gets hurt.We had a little boy on the other team last game that they are saying broke his neck so that has me scared to death.


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, thanks for the encourgement. We all needed that in one way or another and I am glad you told your story. Thank you very much.


----------



## iamrestored77

famof6 glad to know this lifts your spirits God is good. This is our first month offically trying and I test today and it was negative 10dpo it maybe too early. It's not over till period. It's not OVER till God says it O V E R. Don't lose hope! Don't give up! God has a special time for each of us :). Keep smiling your whole :)


----------



## future_numan

loopylew2 said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> Thats a load of surgery in a short space of time...!!! I can understand your worries...!!! i know its no consolation but at least you know you can get pregnant...I just dont know wwhat to feel or think..You know those questions that go through your head...is the sperms not getting there are my eggs crap is the lining all wrong......
> I've got my consultants appointment on saturday hopefully he'll have a plan of action which will restore my PMA.....xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hugs: It took me 13 cycles to get pregnant after my TR, so keep a positive chin up:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you manage to keep positive cause thats a long time...??? :hugs:Click to expand...

I kept my thoughts positive. I never told myself that it wouldn't happen, I just didn't know when. We alot against us from the get go. They only managed to save one of tubes and it was very short. DH also had a low end of normal count. We TTC on our own for 10 months, then we turned to a fertility DR for help. We did two attemps of IUI with clomid and Pergeon injection. We conceived on the second attempt and I had produced seven eggs but only one "caught" ( thank goodness :wacko:) I am a firm believer of positive thought :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! PMA does help...I was on the verge of giving up several times and I thought this would never happen. Its took me 15 cycles and 3 early losses to get here. Time, patience and all my trust and faith in GOD! It will happen for all you its not a easy journey but worth all the joy it brings. Hang in there I am praying for all of you


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies!! glad to see everyone is doing well :)

Ready~ CONGRATS on your TR, hope your recovery is a fast and easy one :hug:

Needa~ Hope the Dr. can help get your BP under control,that has to be scary for you,hang in there!!!

I loved seeing the Ultrasound pics and the baby pics!! 

Congrats to our new BFP!! and sorry to hear about AF showing up for others. I will be lurking in and out of here.... I just have alot going on right now.

Adanma~ you asked if i knew when i would be able to drive again.....well i have to reach my full dosage on my medication(which will be next Tuesday) ,Then i have to stay seizure free for 3-6 months and hope that my Neuro DR clears me.... Next steps are a 40 min. seizure physical done by my Dr and then turning my paperwork in to DMV and hope they don't make me do the written test and driving test over again!! ON A GOOD NOTE....my hubby won't be leaving until April now....so it gives us some more time!! :) Hopefully i will be up and driving by then.


----------



## ready4onemore

Numan, Thanks for all your positive energy.

Reeds, thanks for your positive words and encourgement. I am not able to TTC but I want to be ready for the journey. I hope for it to be short but it may not. I am glad I have ladies like you to keep me going. :hugs:

Navy, glad to know Dh will be with you. I hope you will be driving before he leaves as well. 

Afm, I am feeling better each day. Sitting up is getting little easier, walking is okay I just can't walk very fast. Coughing and laughing kind of hurts too.


----------



## Anxious5

I have a question....My FF gave me 30pts....what does that mean?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It total your symptoms that you put in and gives you pregnancy points...I believe mine was like 52 when I got my BFP.


----------



## Anxious5

ok thanks a bunch


----------



## reedsgirl1138

your welcome


----------



## famof6

Thanks Ladies!!!

DSs game went well I guess lol.33-6.We scored anyway!So thats a good thing.We had a really good time.Very nice school there,but alot different than our public schools.

So I am waiting on AF to show so I can move on.I had along talk with DH and we strongly believe that it will happen its just a matter of when.So I am going to try to relax and just enjoy my hubby and hope it brings that BFP.Well I am off to nap before work.


----------



## future_numan

famof6 said:


> Thanks Ladies!!!
> 
> DSs game went well I guess lol.33-6.We scored anyway!So thats a good thing.We had a really good time.Very nice school there,but alot different than our public schools.
> 
> So I am waiting on AF to show so I can move on.I had along talk with DH and we strongly believe that it will happen its just a matter of when.So I am going to try to relax and just enjoy my hubby and hope it brings that BFP.Well I am off to nap before work.

:thumbup:


----------



## loopylew2

future_numan said:


> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> Thats a load of surgery in a short space of time...!!! I can understand your worries...!!! i know its no consolation but at least you know you can get pregnant...I just dont know wwhat to feel or think..You know those questions that go through your head...is the sperms not getting there are my eggs crap is the lining all wrong......
> I've got my consultants appointment on saturday hopefully he'll have a plan of action which will restore my PMA.....xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hugs: It took me 13 cycles to get pregnant after my TR, so keep a positive chin up:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How did you manage to keep positive cause thats a long time...??? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I kept my thoughts positive. I never told myself that it wouldn't happen, I just didn't know when. We alot against us from the get go. They only managed to save one of tubes and it was very short. DH also had a low end of normal count. We TTC on our own for 10 months, then we turned to a fertility DR for help. We did two attemps of IUI with clomid and Pergeon injection. We conceived on the second attempt and I had produced seven eggs but only one "caught" ( thank goodness :wacko:) I am a firm believer of positive thought :thumbup:Click to expand...

That really is inspiring...thankyou for sharing...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## famof6

Good Morning Ladies!!

I am on cd 1 today.Looks like I may be back to my normal 28 days instead of the 35 last month.:thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

fam: good stuff!

ready: I remember not being able to laugh. It was soooo hard because Jason is hilarious! Something funny always happens when it's just the 2 of us! Hope it's getting better for you. I was like constantly peeing too... Anyway listen to hubby and take it easy!

AFM: Ian has no school today or monday which is nice for us since his dad has him this weekend. My dad is going to take my boys fishing on monday so that will be fun. Jason still has to work so it will be just me all to myself!!! What will I do!? lol! sleep likely!

Ian has his first loose teeth! So excited about that too.

Cd2 today. Heavy heavy flow yuck! Hate this part. Hoping my cycle gets back to normal this time.

hope everyone is enjoying their day!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

Good morning ladies..... 
Cd25 for me FF has me at 38pts with just temp and cervix position, dnt think this is my mnth though with the infection and all so just waiting on Af then i am not able to try till December due to leaving for Tx NeXT week


----------



## Adanma

anxious: conceiving in dec would mean a virgo baby and virgo's are awesome!! lol! (virgo here...)

Adanma


----------



## future_numan

Adanma said:


> anxious: conceiving in dec would mean a virgo baby and virgo's are awesome!! lol! (virgo here...)
> 
> Adanma

Virgo here too :thumbup:


----------



## needafriend

Well good morning ladies. 
I feel kinda excited today, we get to see our baby soon. I have a scan today and dh is coming with me. This is going to be his first ultrasound viewing ever. I hope I get my laptop cord in ASAP so I can scan a pic to the bnb site for u all to see. Hubby's crappy laptop does not have the drivers for my scanner on it. Think this will be my last ebay order from Hong Kong...lol, took way to long this time. My doppler took only 2 weeks....


----------



## iamrestored77

needa- how exciting :). Looking forward to seeing the baby :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Needa, I hope you get your cord too. We love seeing babies.

Adanma, enjoy your me time.

How is everyone else doing today?

Afm, my two of my bff is coming to do my hair well dh is at son's football game. So we can have girl time.


----------



## Adanma

needa: can't wait to see the baby!!!

ready: That sounds nice! I wish someone would come by and do my hair.... it's a hot mess right now...

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Well ladies....Two bits of great news today, one...baby is doing great, second...my cord came in. The negatives of both are cord is short as heck and does not charge my laptop just powers it up??? And my ultrasound tech was a BIOTCH.....she was so cold and nasty. Didn't tell me the HB, let hubby come in at the last minute only. Did not do an internal scan so it was cloudy and so not clear. Oh well.....main thing is baby is doing great. Hubby was so disappointed with the scan, we are talking about paying for a 4D scan at 16 weeks to see more.
 



Attached Files:







IMG.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Carole so sorry they scan lady was horrible...those kind are the worst! How can they be crabby?? They have the best job in the world looking at babies all day! LOL YOur lo is so cute and so glad Joe at least got a peek at the cutie.xx


----------



## needafriend

Thanks Sandy...She was so nasty, I was thinking the same...i would love that job. Oh well....think we are just going to buy a private scan in 4 weeks. It still is good news to see babes so healthy and doing well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes it is!! I think I have finally talked Tj into paying for a private scan at 16 weeks now I just have to find a place that does them. LOL


----------



## needafriend

This is my family...
 



Attached Files:







F1000019.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 7


----------



## needafriend

lol....will try not to cut my brothers head off this time.Oppsss...Guess i just cropped that pic and wrecked my copy. Here is my brother, I am so happy to have my laptop kinda working again
 



Attached Files:







F1010007.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Beautiful family!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, So sorry the tech was not nice. I would love to have that job. You have a very beautiful family

Reeds, How are you doing today?


----------



## famof6

Needa,glad baby is doing good.Beautiful family you have.

afm,This weekend is not going to be a good one.My youngest DSs grandfather passed away today minutes before we got there.These boys have been through so much they lost their dad in a car accident in 06 and now their papaw.Ds has an 18yr old brother and my heart just breaks for him.His grandparents adopted him after his dad passed because his mom had not seen him since he was 2 and then just signed over all of her rights.He so needs these men in his life right now and they are both gone.Life can be so unfair.


----------



## Anxious5

needafriend said:


> Well ladies....Two bits of great news today, one...baby is doing great, second...my cord came in. The negatives of both are cord is short as heck and does not charge my laptop just powers it up??? And my ultrasound tech was a BIOTCH.....she was so cold and nasty. Didn't tell me the HB, let hubby come in at the last minute only. Did not do an internal scan so it was cloudy and so not clear. Oh well.....main thing is baby is doing great. Hubby was so disappointed with the scan, we are talking about paying for a 4D scan at 16 weeks to see more.

Glad to hear baby is doing fine but sorrry to hear tech was not very kind

Afm....Doc put me on isoflavones.....He said to take 1 a day but kinda remember you ladies talking about them before.....Can anyone explain them to me


----------



## iamrestored77

Beautiful Family
Sorry the tech wasn't pleasant


----------



## needafriend

famof6....sorry to hear of your loss.

Thanks all...I am so excited that my mom and dad are coming to Edmonton on wed. YAY


----------



## iamrestored77

That is nice to have family come visit whoop whoop


----------



## future_numan

needa..lovely family:flower:
restored..I love your new avitar pic..your very pretty :blush:
Reedy..how are you feeling ?
AFM..I don't know if I ever mentioned that I had Merina IUD place when Emily was six weeks old. The DR raved about how great it was..well it has been terrible for me. I suffer from big mood swings and headaches ( something I have never had issues with before ) We (DH and I ) have been struggling with it thinking it might get better. it hasn't !! So we talked last night and decided to have it removed. We are planning on TTC again in a few months anyways..so I called DR today and made an appointment for the 19th.. I am excited and scared..I'm afraid of the discomfort of having it removed but happy we are going to try for :baby: ..


----------



## Navy2mom

Needa~ sorry to hear that the Tech was mean and crabby......How can she be crabby and mean like that?? That is the best job ever!!! I am looking at going back to school to be an Ultrasound Tech:)..I will be on 7th heaven and cloud 9 seeing the smiles of the to be parents see there little bean(s)!! Glad yur little one is doing well:)

Ready~ Thank you :) I am glad my hubby will be home for a bit longer too and we are hoping that I am back up and driving by then too!! How are you feeling??

Sandi~ How are you feeling??


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Needa,glad baby is doing good.Beautiful family you have.
> 
> afm,This weekend is not going to be a good one.My youngest DSs grandfather passed away today minutes before we got there.These boys have been through so much they lost their dad in a car accident in 06 and now their papaw.Ds has an 18yr old brother and my heart just breaks for him.His grandparents adopted him after his dad passed because his mom had not seen him since he was 2 and then just signed over all of her rights.He so needs these men in his life right now and they are both gone.Life can be so unfair.

So sorry to hear about the lost. :hugs: I am very sad for your DS's older brother. I know how they need the men in their life. My heart goes out to him and your DS. Praying for you all. :hugs:


----------



## SR4

I've been lurking for awhile and thought I would introduce myself and possibly join your group! My name is Shannon, I am 30 years old and had my TL after the birth of my twins in 2003. I had a TR in 2009 at Chapel Hill, NC. I have 3 daughters, ages 11, 7 and 7. I am recently remarried, my husband has no children of his own, although he considers my daughters to be his own!! My husband and I have been TTC since my TR but have recently found out that there is a motility problem. I have been reading everyone's posts and found you all to be highly encouraging and nice! I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## needafriend

welcome shannon....this is a fantastic group of ladies. My name is carole, TL done in 2005, TR jan 2010, mc in may and healthy babe in Aug. Welcome to our group of sharing, encouragment, stress and laughter. Hope you TTC journey is short.


----------



## iamrestored77

Welcome Shannon, I have TL 2003 after the birth of my 4th. TR Aug 7th


----------



## iamrestored77

future_numan said:


> needa..lovely family:flower:
> restored..I love your new avitar pic..your very pretty :blush:
> Reedy..how are you feeling ?
> AFM..I don't know if I ever mentioned that I had Merina IUD place when Emily was six weeks old. The DR raved about how great it was..well it has been terrible for me. I suffer from big mood swings and headaches ( something I have never had issues with before ) We (DH and I ) have been struggling with it thinking it might get better. it hasn't !! So we talked last night and decided to have it removed. We are planning on TTC again in a few months anyways..so I called DR today and made an appointment for the 19th.. I am excited and scared..I'm afraid of the discomfort of having it removed but happy we are going to try for :baby: ..

Thank Hon for the compliment


----------



## Anxious5

SR4 said:


> I've been lurking for awhile and thought I would introduce myself and possibly join your group! My name is Shannon, I am 30 years old and had my TL after the birth of my twins in 2003. I had a TR in 2009 at Chapel Hill, NC. I have 3 daughters, ages 11, 7 and 7. I am recently remarried, my husband has no children of his own, although he considers my daughters to be his own!! My husband and I have been TTC since my TR but have recently found out that there is a motility problem. I have been reading everyone's posts and found you all to be highly encouraging and nice! I look forward to getting to know all of you!

Hello hun My name is JEssica had my Tl in 2005 and Tr in March of this mnth I have 4 children from a prior marriage and trying to concieve one with my Dh who has none

BTW.....can anyone explain the isoflavones to me?


----------



## famof6

Anxious,I took soy for the first time last cycle days 3-7.Everyone says to take before bed but it still gave me a terrible headache.All I really know is it is suppose to be like a natural form of clomid.It helps to make you O.There is a thread on it in TTC.Sorry I couldn't be more help maybe someone else will chime in.

Vitamin B Ladies??Have been hearing alot of ladies taking it while TTC.Whats it for?Some had said it gives you energy.I could use more energy.What are the best to take?

afm:We took the kiddos out to eat today,shopping,then wrapped up with a round of mini golf.We are decorating around the house for halloween.I got my costume its a ladybug.A little more on the sexy side than I thought it would be.My DD seen it on the package and said I thought you were going to be a ladybug mom why did they send you a stripper costume.lol..Now to find out how she knows what a stripper is!!!


----------



## famof6

I almost forgot Welcome Shannon!!!

I am Heather.I have 4 kids.DH has none of his own.TTC since July after TR.


----------



## Anxious5

fam....I am also taking a vitamin complex and I am taking it for the energy issue not sure about what else it is used for........and thanx for the info on isoflavones


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SR4 said:


> I've been lurking for awhile and thought I would introduce myself and possibly join your group! My name is Shannon, I am 30 years old and had my TL after the birth of my twins in 2003. I had a TR in 2009 at Chapel Hill, NC. I have 3 daughters, ages 11, 7 and 7. I am recently remarried, my husband has no children of his own, although he considers my daughters to be his own!! My husband and I have been TTC since my TR but have recently found out that there is a motility problem. I have been reading everyone's posts and found you all to be highly encouraging and nice! I look forward to getting to know all of you!

Hi Shannon! I am Sandi...I also had my TR done at Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center. Did you have Dr. Berger or Montey(sp)? I had my TL in 2003 after the birht of my son and had my TR in April 09. My kiddos are 15,14, and 7. I have had 3 chemicals(early mcs) and finally fell pregnant in July with sticky beans but sadly we lost one twin...but the other baby is thriving and showing a week ahead of what I should be. Have they given you DH any advice to help with the motility issue? Welcome to the group these ladies are all so lovely and supportive. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey Anxious I also took the soy...it is a natural form of clomid. You take it like clomid on cycle days 5-9 or I also tried 3-7. Good luck if you try it!xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Famof6...I also took B6...it helps lengthen your luteal phase. I was put on 500mg a day and the time release was told works best.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Welcome Shannon, you will find a lot of great advice and wonderful ladies here.

Reeds, how are you today?

Needa, When are you having the other scan?

Navy, how are you?

Flutter, where are you.

Fam, I laughed when I read about your costume and what your DD said. That is to funny.

Afm, I was very tired today. I think I tried to do to much today.


----------



## famof6

Ready,take it easy girl.I know I did feel better when I moved around rather than sitting,but try not to over do it.


----------



## SR4

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) The RE has my hubby taking several different vitamins to help with Motility. We are holding off doing any treatment until we see how he reacts to the vitamins, we are going to do a repeat SA after 3 months on the vitamins....so basically, MORE WAITING!! But we are used to it now, LOL. I feel okay with the wait because I am still hopeful that it will happen on it's own :) 

I have taken Soy before, I took 160 mg on CD 3-7 and it did make me ovulate earlier!! I tried it because I had been ovulating around CD 19 but when I took Soy it made me ovulate on CD 14! I didn't experience any side effects from it but I have heard it can cause bad headaches. 

Dr. Monteith did my surgery! I LOVE Chapel Hill, everyone there was so great!! I hope that one day soon they will be sending me a shirt for my baby!! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## needafriend

Well ready....Hubby and I talked and we were going to go for a private scan but the packages they have in the city here start at $180. expensive because scans are covered by alberta health care here so private ones are nasty $$.(I have better things to spend my money on than that) At any time I can ask for a req from my Dr to get another one but you not always going to get a nice tech that will spend time with u explaining things. We have a gender scan already booked for Nov 19 so I think we are just going to be happy with the crappy pic we got and be grateful baby is well, I'm well and the little one is moving like mad....I love feeling it! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, it's a long weekend in Canada...our thanksgiving is on Monday. Yay for long weekends.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I did finally talk Tj into a private scan at 16/17 weeks!! I just have to call on monday and make the appt at babyview! Its only about 50 to 75 here Carole...and thats a 3d scan. wonder why so much there?


----------



## Anxious5

Good morning ladies Hope everyone is doing well

Afm..............Cd27 usually have a 28 day cycle and by cd27 there is brownish colored cm (Dh and I bd´d last night and nothing) so fxd for me!!!!! FF has me down for a 31 day cycle? It has Af due to come on the 14? This is the first hime I have done a complete mnth on ff so not really sure whats going on:shrug:....Lol can anyone help me out?


----------



## needafriend

Reeds...In Canada all ultrasounds are covered by health care, there is no fee's. So if you go for anything private u get soaked. As said, I can just call my Dr and he would fax a new requisition to a lab for me to have another but I have already had 3 scan's and another coming on Nov 19 sooooo...I am tempted but think I will try to be patient and wait til then. I repeat try to be patient....lol. How u feeling? I am good, a little gaggy at times which is odd as i haven't been to bad since 8 weeks. I am so excited to order all my baby stuff in for the US after next months scan. We are going to do a quick weekend trip last week in Nov or first week in dec to pick it all up. They have baby wipe warmers now....AWWW...too cute.


----------



## fluterby429

Hey ladies... just checking in to see how everyone's weekend went.

Read how ya feeling? Hope you are doing ok


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope all is well today. I am just sitting around doing homework and stuff. We went out for breakfast this morning and it wasn't very good. I was so disappointed.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello flutter and ready....I am confused a little on what FF has Af to show up on the 14 but that would make me have a 31 day cycle and that has never happened before. Maybe due to she showed up 3 days early last mnth...Any ideas?


----------



## SR4

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday :) I have been too lazy all day and now I am trying to do my homework at the last minute and finish up the laundry!! I'm still early in my cycle this month so I'm still waiting to ovulate...have I told ya'll that I am not a very patient person?!?!?!


----------



## Anxious5

SR4 said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday :) I have been too lazy all day and now I am trying to do my homework at the last minute and finish up the laundry!! I'm still early in my cycle this month so I'm still waiting to ovulate...have I told ya'll that I am not a very patient person?!?!?!

Neither am I.......:haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anxious can you post a link to your FF chart and I will take a look at it...

SR patiences is not my strong point either! LOL

Carole our scans are covered by insurance as well....so I am not sure what the difference is price is. I have been feeling great the past few days. How a bout of nausea this morning at church but it was really hot in there and my temp is over the top anymore anyway. LOL

Hope all the tr ladies are doing good..I am praying for another BFP on here soon.xx


----------



## Anxious5

Reeds..................How do I post it?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can see it...you put it in your sig. You had a nice dip yesterday...possibly a implantation dip. FF just goes by what you track your cycles by how long your average cycle is. It looks like this is your first full cycle of actually charting so hopefully FF will get lined out. Mel(cheeky) is great with charts maybe she will be on tomorrow and will be able to look at it.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello Ladies 
Today was a hot sunny day. Went to church and afterwards to the beach. Came home watched the football game. Now catching up on emails, messages boards, etc. Getting family ready for the upcoming week.

I am spotting brown period should be here soon. 

Karen- I dislike when the food is a disappointment going to breakfast


----------



## Anxious5

Thanx reeds this is my first full mnth I always start but never finish I am quite proud of myself for finishing this mnth...........Yay me


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It looks great! Good job! It took me some time to get the hang of it as well. I started many times as well but I finally got it and it really helped me figure out my cycle and my O. I did have a lot of high and lows temps and in the end I did figure out I had a progestrone issue.


----------



## Anxious5

reedsgirl1138 said:


> It looks great! Good job! It took me some time to get the hang of it as well. I started many times as well but I finally got it and it really helped me figure out my cycle and my O. I did have a lot of high and lows temps and in the end I did figure out I had a progestrone issue.

My Dr. pput me on isoflavones but he told me tro take them everyday in the morning...I read some where and also have been told on here it is just a few days early in your cycle...:shrug:co confused:shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have never heard of taking them everyday...did he tell you what they are suppose to do? I would be calling and asking. I was told to take them like clomid. They are suppose to make OV stronger.


----------



## Anxious5

He said my hormone levels were low wich was why I havent gotten pregnant but I am gonna take them like you guys are............on another note my cm is usually brownish tinged or pinkish 2 days before Af ...she is due tomorrow and still nothing trying not to get my hopes up but its hard not to gonna bd tonight to see what happens


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't know how taking the soy your whole cycle would help level your hormones out..but the dr must know something we don't hope he can explain it to you so you can share with us. xxx


----------



## Anxious5

Will call him tomorrow so he can explain things better


----------



## jaimad

Hoping everyone is doing good! I am going to try and get back to the swing of things on here. As you can tell I have been pretty absent. But I am here and I am back! Hoping for that BFP soon as well as all of you that havent gotten it!

I need a refresher course on my siggy I think! lol! It is late though and I am headed to bed so I will work on that tomorrow!

I am 1dpo tomorrow/Monday as well. So here goes the dreaded 2WW.


----------



## loopylew2

jaimad said:


> Hoping everyone is doing good! I am going to try and get back to the swing of things on here. As you can tell I have been pretty absent. But I am here and I am back! Hoping for that BFP soon as well as all of you that havent gotten it!
> 
> I need a refresher course on my siggy I think! lol! It is late though and I am headed to bed so I will work on that tomorrow!
> 
> I am 1dpo tomorrow/Monday as well. So here goes the dreaded 2WW.

Hi Jaimad, welcome back and i hope you are well...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Adanma

wow a lot has happened!

welcome new person Shannon? I can't remember!

needa: your family is lovely as is your little bean!! I have had bitchy techs before too and it's like this is supposed to be joyful for me you twat! My sister had a bad nurse while in labor this last time and she finally told her that she needed an attitiude adjustment and that if she continued to act like that she could find someone else to attend to. lol! also, happy thanksgiving! We're Canadians living in the US so we celebrate both. Had roast chicken with squash and potatoes and apples and carrots and stuffing last nite courtesy of moi. twas delish!

navy: I missed your post earlier about the driving. That sounds like a lot to go through! I hope it all works out and thank goodness your hubby will be around for a bit longer eh?

I'm sorry for forgetting some people. I know I did. I hope everyone is having a lovely day. Columbus day here. My family took time this morning to remember his victims and we talked about how his actions have affected native americans negatively and still do to this day. We talked about how America was founded and had a frank talk about the wrongs that were done and how it's never okay to take something that isn't yours or harm another human being whether it's physically or emotionally. I encourage everyone to have the same talk with their families. Happy Columbus Day! lol!

Adanma


----------



## carla76

hi all hope ur all still posting here...i just had my reversal last week so im new lol already have four amazing children but would love a new addition with my partner of 3.5 yrs xx


----------



## needafriend

Good morning ladies....
Today I am making our thanksgving feast, ham, new potatoes, honey glazed carrots, sweet potatoes, buns and salad & cheesecake. (lamb for the hubby as he does not eat the pig) 
I feel so bad today, I have my kids, I am grumpy as dh and I bumped heads last nite, it's my bday and I am an aweful 37 years today. I feel so old and blah. guess I should just chillax and enjoy!
Hope everyone is having a great long weekend.


----------



## needafriend

Carla.....welcome. My name is carole, TL in march 2005, TR in Jan 2010, have three boys from my first marriage, and remarried to a man who has no children, but we have been blessed with one on the way. Enjoy this wonderful group of ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jaimad, welcome back. I hope you get your BFP.

Adanma, What a great lesson to teach your little ones. I agree as well. Happy Thanksgving.

Needa, Happy Birthday and Happy Thanksgiving to you. 

Carla, welcome to the group. I just had my TR last Tuesday. So you have somone with something in common. 

Afm, I am feeling a lot better now. But I must admit I am taking advantage of the family taking care of me. LOL


----------



## Adanma

ready: take advantage as loooong as you can girl! lol

carla: welcome!

carole: my hubby is 37 and that is NOT old! I hope you guys resolved things and you are able to enjoy your thanksgiving. It sounds delicious!

AFM: a friend of mone had to take her son to the ER with high fever and blisters so I am watching her oldest son. So much for a relaxing day to myself! lol, but he is a really good kid so it's not bad.

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

welcome new gals! this is a great place for support and advice. Wow our little group is really growing...loves it! I'm Tally, 32 dh is 30. TL 2002 TR 3/6/10. Only TTC 2 cycles. Dh is in Army and we have been in different states since March. currently not TTC since he is deployed to Iraq for at least a year. I'm just here to live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## SR4

Hope everyone is having an enjoyable Monday :) I am at work hoping the day starts to go by a little quicker!! Anyone with shorter tubes have any success with pregnancy? I am 4.5 L and 5 R....I was very concerned since it has been over a year an no pregnancies yet BUT we just found out that dh has a motility issue so I'm hoping that is what is keeping me from becomming pregnant. That is at least something we can attempt to correct with vitamins (hopefully).


----------



## Anxious5

Welcome carla I am Jessica(30) and Dh is 25...he has no children and I have 4 from a previous marriage...TL in Dec of 2005 and Tr this year in March we are currrently cycle 6 but will be holding off to ttc again till December due to me being away visiting family
I am currently CD28 with noooooooo sign of Af Dh and I bd´d to see if we could get her here before my long bus ride but she is being stubborn...My cycles are usually 28 days but dnt wanna get my hopes up so I am giving her till morn


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have a question. How soon did you go back to driving after your TR? I read on Dr. Levin's site once that he doesn't want the ladies to drive for 2 weeks and I was just wondering why.


----------



## SR4

My doctor wanted me to wait 2 weeks after TR as well. I believe it is just a safety precaution while you heal.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MIne didn't say 2 weeks. And said I can return to normal duties as long as I was not taking any pain killers. I think they worry about us taking them and driving.


----------



## ready4onemore

That's what I thought. I was worried I would mess up my tubes if I drive. LOL I know that sounds crazy but I just didn't know why they wanted you to wait. My dr didn't say anything about not driving. But I figured if he wants me to return to work next week how did he think I was going to get there. :shrug:


----------



## famof6

My DR didn't say to wait either.I didn't drive for about 5 days just because I didn't feel like going anywhere.


----------



## iamrestored77

Welcome

I was told 2weeks but I waited 4weeks dh loves to spoil me. Naw you can mess up anything. 

I am good. Enjoying this beautiful weather


----------



## Adanma

i was told as long as I'm on the meds I cannot drive. So I was on them for about a week after and then I felt well enough to use just ibuprofen and I could drive. I have heard though that strenuous activity after sugery can result in more adhesions so I was careful to take it easy after my TR. Hard with a 5 year old with aspergers and a 3 year old, but I did what I could to stay rested! ready I'm so excited you're going to be on this ttc rollercoaster with us! I hope you are only on a short while!

I also took an enzyme regimen before and after sugery. I had 8 surgeries on my abdomen before my TR and was worried about adhesions. I could feel hard lumps even through my skin. I took enzymes for 3 months before surgery and massaged the area daily and also 1 month after surgery I took them and did massage once the incision healed. I really think it made a difference since the doc said there weren't any major adhesions in the area! Anyway, like I said, soooo excited for you!

AFM: taking it easy this cycle. already have done a bit o bding lol way too early to do anything egg-wise though. It just feels good to be relaxed. Charting to see if my cycle is back to normal after my mc. If this cycle is normal I will be back ttc full force next cycle!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Maybe things are different in canada...I drove the next day. LOL....other than feeling like crap from the anestetic, I felt fantastic. Too many c-sec's have toughtened up that area I guess. 

So ready...when u going to start trying?
AFM....my mood changed, had a great day with the man and my boys. Got spoiled, got this huge Lancome make up set and two bottles of perfume/creme set. And a dozen roses....what a suck holer. LOVE IT!


----------



## fluterby429

Needa I think the c-sections make a difference in how bad the pain is after TR. I have noticed on the forum I belong to from the hospital in MX I went to that most ladies that hadn't had c-section complained more lol. My doctor did say 2 weeks before driving. I think it's because you run the chance of tearing the incision if you were to have to stop suddenly or something like that. I felt fine to drive though within a day or two. I didn't drive for about a week and when I did it wasn't too far.


----------



## loopylew2

Hi Ready, my doc told me i could drive as soon as i felt capable of performing an emergency stop...xxx


----------



## future_numan

Hello Ladies and welcome new comers !! Wow, busy weekend on here. I just scanned through but Happy Birthday Reeds ( I also just turned 37 ) and Happy Thanksgiving. As for driving I was advised not to drive for 2 weeks or until I didn't need the Tylonal 3 with codine..lol. We were away at the in-laws for Thanksgiving this weekend. It's alot of driving so I am exhausted today. I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend :thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I am excited about TTC too. I have tried to prepare myself for the ups and downs. But I know I will never be fully prepare. I am trying to only think positive thought.

Needa, I am going to start TTC about December or January. Only because I want to get my cycles back on track. But we will see. I think my dh wants to start sooner. But I will ask dr today.

Flutter, I agree about the c-sections because I have not taken one pain pill. I have been told that I have a high tolerence for pain. I did have the On Q-pain pump, but that came out on Friday.

I go to the dr today for my post op. I don't want to go back to work next week. I love the place that I work I just do not care for my department.:nope:


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies well woke up to the big bad witch this morning so ttc will begin again in December


----------



## famof6

Anxious Sorry the witch got you.

Well I am on cd5.Taking soy again this cycle.Does anyone care to share what you are taking vitamins wise?Would love to her what our preggo gals were taking too.

Hope everyone is having a good week!!


----------



## Anxious5

famof6 said:


> Anxious Sorry the witch got you.
> 
> Well I am on cd5.Taking soy again this cycle.Does anyone care to share what you are taking vitamins wise?Would love to her what our preggo gals were taking too.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!!

I am taking folic acid, vitamin B complex and isoflavones


----------



## ready4onemore

I am currently taking Iron (because mines is low) and pre-natal vitamins.


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi everyone, I hope you dont mind me joing the club? 

Just wanted to say I had my TRS 17 days ago and I am now officially TTC :happydance: What a joy to be at last posting on this thread which I have been waiting to do for a few years now and I am eventually here......

I will look forward in reading your stories and hopefully including some of my own...

I hopefully start my clomid in next few days as AF is late due to my surgery I think! Please can I ask if anyones AF was late after thier TR surgery? I am not sure if bleeding after my surgery would interfere with my cycle...I am just so keen like everyone else to get started but dont know where the hell I am with this cycle...and I cant start taking clomid until i start this cycle.....Any advice..:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Welcome crystal.....My name is carole, TL mar 2005, TR jan 2010, mc in may and healthy baby that God has his hand on in Aug 2010. My cycle was bang on after my TR. Another ladie on here named ready just had her TR a week and a half ago so you two are close in stages. 
Welcome to this thread and hope your TTC rollercoaster is short!!

AFM....had a crappy sleep last nite and was awake thinking alot. My parents come today...YAY. Have to dye my hair...(I know poo poo on me but I am naturally dark brown hair and I'm a fake blonde) Going to make my dad some cookies and get ready for them. yayayay. Hope all your ladies have a fantastic day!


----------



## cheekybint

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing okay! 

Welcome to the newbies! Congrats on your reversals :happydance: I'm Mel and I had my TR last November, we're now in our 11th cycle, 4th on Clomid. I've already 3 children and had TL in 2000. My OH has a little boy too. 

Sorry I've been pretty absent lately! With work and the wedding plans I've been pretty busy. Only 17 days to go :D

I'm now on CD 17, and expecting 2 ovulations this month - have been having internal scans and I've too busy follicles! Not sure whether I've ovulated yet, last couple of cycles my pre-o temps have been a lot higher than usual (I suspect it's the Clomid) so I'll have to wait a few days to identify when I've ovulated! Until then we're :sex: like crazy!!


----------



## needafriend

Good luck cheeky...sending baby dust your way!!


----------



## USMC Wifey

Hello ladies, I have been gone for a few days....My little sea monkey didnt stick and I miscarried this weekend....While it is VERY heart breaking my doc told me to look at it this way, at least we know my tubes are clear for me to try again, nothing got stuck...He told me that it is good to go ahead and start trying again as soon as I feel up to it, so I have started a cycle of Soy to try and improve my egg quality and of course stronger prenatals... 

Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Adanma

oh wifey! I'm so sorry! Is the soy supposed to help with mc? I just had one so I'm just curious if that would help. You poor thing. My doc basically said the same to me. It's true and it helps to be positive, but it's no less sad for this one. Fx for you for a quick recovery physically and emotionally.

crystal: welcome! My cycle was about 15 days longer the first cycle after my TR. We were advised not to try until after my first AF so I didn't really mind!

cheeky: good luck girl!

AFM: Hubby is gone out of town again for work. poo. I have my niece now during teh day so it's busy around here. Ian only has half day kindergarten so it's a lot of rushing around in the morning. We'll live though lol! I better get used to it if I'm planning on another one of my own since it will still be just me here during the day! 

Our Rondo isn't really working well with all the carseats though. They all fit, but I have to buckle both the boys in cuz they can't reach around the baby seat in the center to do their seatbelts. I'm thinking a van is going to be in our very near future. Used, but at least bigger! I hope everyone is enjoying their Wednesday!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

So sorry to hear of your loss wifey....but your dr is right, the tubes are open. It's seems like all us Tr girls have a MC before a sticky bean.

AFM...I have some bad news, Dr just called me regarding my scan on Friday, he asked if I have been bleeding or cramping? I said...NO, not at all. He asked how my BP was as he does not know it has gone real low and is no longer high. I informed him of the change and that I bought a at home cuff and test it daily. He told me that baby looks good as is growing at the proper rate, HB was good but I have a Subchorionic Hematoma. Which is a bleed between the membranes and the unterus. I am sick about it trying to google away to read more. He said it is small and should just dissolve on its own. I am freaking out and worried as heck right now. Please say a prayer for my baby's health. Thanks girls...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi everyone,

*Crystal*, this is Karen from the other forum. How are you? I have been apart of this group since coming to BnB. I love these ladies.

*Cheeky*, good luck. Please post wedding pictures after the wedding and when you can. Congrats on the wedding. I hope you and him have a great marriage.

*Needa*, I am praying for you and your sticky bean.

*Wifey*, so sorry for your lost. I hope you get a sticky one really soon.

*Adanma*, enjoy your niece. She is getting you prepare for your little one.

Afm, I am enjoying these last couple of days off before going back to work. I wish I would have asked for another week. But oh well. Have a great day ladies and be blessed.


----------



## iamrestored77

Sorry to hear of your loss 

afm doing good


----------



## loopylew2

Sorry for your loss Wifey......xxx
Needa try not to worry your Baby is growing and healthy .....hugs to you...

AFM have now been put on Clomid and am having a scan next tuesday, depending on the results will then be booked for a HSG....
Can any of you ladies tell me if you experienced a rise in your temperature and headaches while on this???... xxx


----------



## cheekybint

Hey loopy

My temperature's have been very erractic since I started taking Clomid, particularly my pre-ovulation temperatures that have been quite high compared to usual


----------



## Anxious5

Wifey.......Sorry for your loss sweetie
Needa....Prayers going up for you and your little bean
Crystal..............Welcome
Adanma.........Sounds like a van is gonna be needed
Cheeky.....Good luck on catching that egg!!!!
loopy..........Dnt know I just started isoflavones this past Monday and I have been nausous and have had a terrible headache
Afm ladies I get on the bus to go to Texas I will be there till the beginning of December so TTC is on hold till then


----------



## Adanma

needa: praying girl!

ready: are you feeling pretty good then? I feel blessed I didn't have a job to return to after mine. The kids are old enough to not need me 24/7 so I was really able to rest. A little too much I think since I gained like 15 lbs since then! lol! maybe I should get back to work..... hahahaaa

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Wifey,sorry about your loss.:hugs:
Needa,saying a prayer for baby.
Cheeky,hoping you get that BFP soon!
Adanma,we have a van and are trying to figure out what to go with next.
Crystal,welcome to the group!
Ready,Sorry you have to go back to work.I had 3 weeks off and it took every thing I had to go back!!lol

There are so many new ladies.I am sure I left someone out.If so sorry!!


----------



## future_numan

Good morning ladies..:wave: It's raining here this morning, so think I am going to make it a lazy morning..:coffee:


----------



## Adanma

numan: it's so cold and grey here this am and I've got a sick boy at home today so it will most definately be a lazy day here as well.

fam: where do you go from a van!? We are likely done after this next baby so I won't have to worry about it, but it never occurred to me that some families outgrow vans. What do you do next?

AFM: like I said I have a sick boy at home so I am not watching my niece today and I miss her already. I wanted to get some painting done today, but it's too cold today in the garage and I don't feel like draping my kitchen in garbage bags today... I may just have to since I actually have a client waiting for these. This is the part that stinks about being an artist! It's hard to work when you're not inspired, but the client doesn't really care about that! I can't complain though, at least I have a client this time right?

Hope everyone is feeling good today and is enjoying their morning!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Adanma, I didn't know you were an artist. You have to post pictures of your work.

Fam, you can get a surburn. They are roomy. I love them too.

Numan, I hate cold and rainy days.

Navy, how are you today?

Reeds, how are you feeling?

Needa, tell the parents we all say hello.:wave:

Afm, it is a nice day. It is about 70 and sunny. I am enjoying these last days of not being at work.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello ladies

it did rain now its gloomy. Yesterday was so beautiful


----------



## Adanma

ready: I'll take a few pics and put them up! My old profile pic was a drawing of mine I'll see if I can get that up here.

My son took cold medicine and it was like kiddie crack! :wacko: He is bouncing all over the place and is just crazy right now! My goodness! And he's still coughing and sneezing!

Adanma

I have 5 drawings here and I'll get some pics up of my paintings tomorrow! The Rhino's were for a theatre production. I don't usually work quite so representational.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5081734113_da4b020d16.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/5081734689_a387401048.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/5081734295_c59df2ee12.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/5082329066_4c751e12f3.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/5081734929_9d4c5c07b1.jpg


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, very nice work. How long have you been painting?


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Love the drawings!!


----------



## Adanma

Thanks guys!

ready: I have always been artistic. Even as a kid I was always drawing. I have a BFA in Studio Arts with a concentration in Painting and Drawing. I also have a BFA in Art Therapy. I would say I've been seriously painting for about 10 years though like... trying to make money with it. Luckily my husband has a good enough job that it doesn't really matter if I am making money or not as it is very unpredictable!

Getting ready to hunker down for the night. Got project runway on. lol

Adanma


----------



## frogger3240

hey Ladies sorry I haven't been around lately hope your all doing great...miss you all...I wanted to ask you all if you had any time could you all go to the pregnancy test threads and its located with my user name frogger3240 and its ask will you all take a look at this for me please...I think thats what it says and sorry if some of the pics are a little blurry but would what you think you might see on them...thanks ladies and sending you all lots of hugs...:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Adanma, I didn't know you were an artist. You have to post pictures of your work.
> 
> Fam, you can get a surburn. They are roomy. I love them too.
> 
> Numan, I hate cold and rainy days.
> 
> *Navy, how are you today?*
> 
> Reeds, how are you feeling?
> 
> Needa, tell the parents we all say hello.:wave:
> 
> Afm, it is a nice day. It is about 70 and sunny. I am enjoying these last days of not being at work.

I am doing okay...BUSY as all heck!!! I am preparing for my friends Baby shower....alot of hand painting and making of the decorations and favor boxes and ordering other items!! I am also getting ready for my Scentsy Party and I am going to be selling Scentsy soon too....I will be hosting Scentsy parties and doing basket parties. I also just got cleared to start helping out at my kids school(the school is right across the street from my house!!) So LOTS going on....I am doing well on BC's...this is my 1st month...AF is due around the 27th. DS is doing better on is new dosage but i am having a problem with DS not wanting to eat until 2:30 and then it's NON stop eating...I just can't fill him up fast enough(one thing I don't like about Ritalin LA) 
I finally got my EEG testing date....It's next Wednesday Oct 20th @2pm....testing takes about 2 hours!! I am now on my FULL dose of Seizure medication and I start Physical Therapy on Tuesday Oct.19th @8:40am....So i am starting my road to gaining my health back and my Driver's Lic. too!! :thumbup:

I will pop in from time to time to check on everyone and give an update on me....I am also on facebook for anyone who would like to be facebook buddies :) I am on facebook alot!! look me up by using Anna Shangraw Combs. Alright ladies i need to go finish some more babyshower stuff. Have a great night :hug:


----------



## future_numan

Adanma said:


> ready: I'll take a few pics and put them up! My old profile pic was a drawing of mine I'll see if I can get that up here.
> 
> My son took cold medicine and it was like kiddie crack! :wacko: He is bouncing all over the place and is just crazy right now! My goodness! And he's still coughing and sneezing!
> 
> Adanma
> 
> I have 5 drawings here and I'll get some pics up of my paintings tomorrow! The Rhino's were for a theatre production. I don't usually work quite so representational.
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5081734113_da4b020d16.jpg
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/5081734689_a387401048.jpg
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/5081734295_c59df2ee12.jpg
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/5082329066_4c751e12f3.jpg
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/5081734929_9d4c5c07b1.jpg

Wow..you have a gift :thumbup: very nice


----------



## iamrestored77

Nice :)


----------



## famof6

frogger3240 said:


> hey Ladies sorry I haven't been around lately hope your all doing great...miss you all...I wanted to ask you all if you had any time could you all go to the pregnancy test threads and its located with my user name frogger3240 and its ask will you all take a look at this for me please...I think thats what it says and sorry if some of the pics are a little blurry but would what you think you might see on them...thanks ladies and sending you all lots of hugs...:hugs:

Frogger,I had a peek a you pics.Warning!!I am going on 3 hrs sleep lol,but I do think I seen a line on a few.Hoping af stays away!!GL


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Navy, I am glad you are on your way back to been able to drive.

Afm, today is the last weekday until November that i have off. :cry:


----------



## future_numan

Ready, your going back to work already ? I was off for three weks and still felt like I went back to work to early ( I have never had a c-section so maybe I am a bit of a wimp :blush:)

Navy, glad to see things are starting to get better

Fam, I feel your pain. I have worked two 12hr days and two 12hr night shifts for over 14 yrs so I know the feeling of that night shift hangover. :dohh:


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....
Your truly talented, a fantastic artisan.

Hope all are well....


----------



## SR4

Hello everyone! I hope everyone had a nice week and will have an even better weekend :) I was out of town for work the last two days...I hate going out of town and being away from my family even for only two days, so I'm very glad to be home!

Beautiful drawings Adanma!! I do not have an artistic bone in my body...I can't even draw stick people well, LOL!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well. We had a blast last night at my son's homecoming game. They won 42 to 7. They may be head to the state championship. Yay!! They have won 6 games and lost 1. My son takes this sport for serious.:thumbup: I am very proud of him. 

I hope you all have a great day today. I will check in again later.


----------



## famof6

Ready,That sounds like a good game.Glad you had fun!


afm.I am waiting to 0.I have been addicted to a game on fb,so maybe that will get me through the 2ww.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Ready,That sounds like a good game.Glad you had fun!
> 
> 
> afm.I am waiting to 0.I have been addicted to a game on fb,so maybe that will get me through the 2ww.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Which game are you addicted to?


----------



## frogger3240

famof6 said:


> frogger3240 said:
> 
> 
> hey Ladies sorry I haven't been around lately hope your all doing great...miss you all...I wanted to ask you all if you had any time could you all go to the pregnancy test threads and its located with my user name frogger3240 and its ask will you all take a look at this for me please...I think thats what it says and sorry if some of the pics are a little blurry but would what you think you might see on them...thanks ladies and sending you all lots of hugs...:hugs:
> 
> Frogger,I had a peek a you pics.Warning!!I am going on 3 hrs sleep lol,but I do think I seen a line on a few.Hoping af stays away!!GLClick to expand...

thanks hun so much for having a look...I feel that now since my temps have went down now its changed fromwhen I ovulated very frustrating..but I'mgoing to say that the positive tests are evaps and I'm looking forward to this coming up weekend when the full moon is because I have gone withmy lunar fertilitiy moon cycle and this weekend when its the full moon is when I'm suppose to ovulate so please sending positive vibes for this to work hun...and again thank you so much for looking...:thumbup:


----------



## famof6

Ready,its frontierville.I don't usually play any of those games.

Frogger,sending positive vibes your way,hope you catch that egg!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies sorry I haven't posted in a bit. I have been stalking and keeping up with all you lovelies. I have a cold and feel awful and just so ready to sleep but the kids and I are tye dying and making homemade chicken and dumplings today. I only have a week left of real work and then I will only have to work a few days a week til the 15th of Nov. So ready for it to be over.


----------



## iamrestored77

sorry to hear your not feeling well. Get well soon


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Reeds, I hope you get to feeling better real soon.

Adanma, where are you today?

Navy, How are you today? How is the family?

Needa, I hope you are enjoying your family. Take lots of pictures.

flutter, Hope all is well with you too.

Iam, Hello sweetie, I hope all is well with you.

Afm, I go back to work tomorrow. :cry: I am so not wanting to go. But I am thankful to God for a job. I hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## Adanma

Good morning!

reeds: hope you're feeling better

everyone trying ttc this cycle: wishing you the best!

AFM: I was MIA yesterday because my niece got christenedand we had a huge bbq at my parents after with all the family and the god parents etc.

I also got a new client yesterday! I feel so good about things right now! So I have 2 paintings commissioned from one client, and this new client just bought a new house and is wanting to have me do the artwork! We are going to consult over dinner next weekend about what she might be looking for and when they close on the house we'll go and make our plan. So excited!

All of this money is going into our down payment fund though lol! We need a new car and a bigger house so... we need some DP $$ hahaha

Anyway I will check in to see how everyone is a bit later!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi everyone,

I am back at work. It is not so bad this week because so many of the doctors are out of the office for a conference.

Adanma, that is great news about your client. I hope you continue to get new clients.

I hope all is well with everyone. I will check in a little later.


----------



## Mamalg74

I am 35 had my tubal ligation at 22, had it reversed May 18, 2010 and just had a positive pregnancy test on October 15, 2010..third cycle trying to conceive. So far everthing feels normal but won't see my doctor for another 3 weeks. I have three children 19, 16, 14 and my man has a 7 year old son.
Crazy to be pregnant again after so many years!


----------



## SR4

famof6, I was addicted to that game for a while as well :) 

Reedsgirl, I hope you start feeling better. I had a stomach bug going around my house last week :(

How is everyone's Monday going? Mine is going by too slow, LOL! And I have lots to do when I get home tonight...laundry, homework, etc. It seems to never end!

I have finally entered the dreaded TWW though. I'm also meeting with my RE on Wednesday to discuss what our next step will be.


----------



## famof6

Welcome Mama!!Is there a reason you have to wait 3 weeks?Does your DR know you had a TR?Just wondering as it is very important to get in quick to get your #s.Congrats on you BFP!!!Had my TR in July,4th cycle TTC.


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome Mamalg74!! My name is Karen I had my TL when I was 21 had my TR on 10/05/10. My kids are 19 and 16 (almost 17). So I am right there with you. Congrats on your BFP!!

SR4 My Monday is moving slow too. But if I was still out it would be moving quickly. LOL

Hey Fam, how are you today?

Hello? Where is everyone these days? Hope all is well.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies.......


----------



## ready4onemore

Anxious5 said:


> Hello ladies.......

Hey how are you?


----------



## Adanma

welcome mama!

Just wanted to pop on and say goodnight and I will hopefully be on more tomorrow. My niece was only asleep for 30 minutes at a time and slept a total of about 2 hours the whole day! I had her from 730 til 500!

Getting the kiddos to bed now though so talk to you all tomorrow!

Adanma


----------



## loopylew2

Hi all and welcome Mama and Congratulations on your BFP....
Needa cant believe your back at work already...!! I had 6 weeks off...!!!

AFM... well had my scan this morning and it showed 3 big juicy Follicles so been told i have an excessive response to the Clomid!!! My lining was 14.2 and the Consultant told me to go for it though more likely got a chance of multiples...Which to be honest i would love...Well got my fingers crossed...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Adanma

loopy: awesome! get going girl! lol! fx this is it for you

Adanma


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies

Welcome to the newbies, and congratulations on the recent BFPs!

Half way through the 2ww and my PMA is slowly going away. I've hit that "it's never gonna happen" feeling. It'll be the anniversary of my reversal in just over 3 weeks and I thought I'd have a baby by now, at the least be pregnant :(

Why does it have to take so long!

Wedding in just over a weeks time though, and that's keeping me busy and my mind occupied for 90% of the time.


----------



## needafriend

Sorry your feeling down cheeky....it will happen. Baby dust yout way.

Welcome mama, TL done in 2005, TR jan 2010, MC in May, sticky bean in Aug. Congrats. I would suggest getting to a Dr asap as three weeks is a long time and us TR girls have to be monitored closely.

Adanma...Congrats on selling your art, it's fantastic.

Ready..sorry to hear ur back at work, but hoping u feel great!

Baby dust for loopy!!!

Hello anxious and everyone else!!

AFM....I have been sick as heck with a nasty head cold that is running into my chest today. I have a home study for my job in about 20 mins and I'm so dreading it. I feel like poo....but I lost a client when we bought the house in Aug so I need to replace him...$$. Have a Dr apt tomorrow to see how fat I'm getting. I feel like a moose these day as Iam showing like mad due to it being my fourth. Oh well...I am not complaining just saying I feel extra large these days. Hope everyone is great and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Adanma

cheeky: sorry you're feeling down. My hubby and I got married at the courthouse so I never got to plan a wedding really. How fun!

needa: I had the worst sinus infection while pregnant with my second. There is nothing quite like being sick and pregnant at the same time! yuck! I also had no sooner peed on the stick with him than I needed to go up a size in pants! That is one thing I don't miss about being pregnant! It's okay to complain. Pregnancy has a lot of sucky things about it! Doesn't mean you aren't happy to be pregnant.

AFM: Wierd temps this cycle so far. Kinda high. I had ewcm though yesterday and today so....? Maybe it will all work out to be a normal cycle anyway. Bded just for good measure....lol! See if I can make it happen again once the kids go to bed. lol! Shouldn't be too difficult.

I can NOT wait to join everyone with their BFPs! Hopefully will happen soon!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

loopy, yes I am back at work. I feel okay. I just don't care for my department. LOL

Cheeky, It will happen. Good luck with all the wedding planning. I love planning events like that. 

Needa, I hope you get to feeling better soon. I am still fighting a semi-cold.

Adanma, I hope you get your BFP this cycle. I know you are having fun spoiling your niece. As I said before she is just getting you ready for your own. 

Afm, today sucks!! I am not feeling my best. I am trying to catch up on all this crap and I find out today they are moving me to front. So I can act like the freaking receptionist. :growlmad: Sorry to vent I am just upset. The other lady knew it yesterday and she didn't say a word. Makes me so upset.


----------



## future_numan

cheekybint said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Welcome to the newbies, and congratulations on the recent BFPs!
> 
> Half way through the 2ww and my PMA is slowly going away. I've hit that "it's never gonna happen" feeling. It'll be the anniversary of my reversal in just over 3 weeks and I thought I'd have a baby by now, at the least be pregnant :(
> 
> Why does it have to take so long!
> 
> Wedding in just over a weeks time though, and that's keeping me busy and my mind occupied for 90% of the time.

It took me 13 cycles after my TR to get my first :bfp: and I also only have one tube .


----------



## cheekybint

Thanks ladies

I know in my heart we'll get there eventually, it just seems to be taking forever and BFNs are expected now. Once a time I used to expect a BFP


----------



## iamrestored77

Thanks 

TR Aug last month was our first month having unprotected bding.


----------



## Adanma

iam: cute picture!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in the Cheeky it took me 15 cycles. It will happen hun. Your Ov out of the left side. xxx

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## famof6

Ready,Sorry about your job,I know the feeling I have got to where I don't like anything about my job,trying to justify losing the money and staying home with my kids.

Cheeky,I haven't been on here long,but can see this has been an emotional journey for you.Its so your turn,Fxed you get that bfp soon.Wedding plans sound so exciting!Congrats!!

I honestly don't know which wait is worse,waiting to O or test!!Hoping to O around the weekend..

I use the smiley opks.Is it best to test with FMU?I have been testing after I get off work in the mornings.


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Anxious5 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies.......
> 
> Hey how are you?Click to expand...

I am fine thanx...sitting out till december cuz I am in Tx and hubby is back in Mexico...started isoflavones and they make me really sick hopefully it will help and I can get pregnant in december ...Just found out my sister in law is pregnant I am happy for her but it also makes me really sad for me


----------



## Adanma

anxious: I know how you feel. Fx for you in dec. 

I think I'm just ignorant, but what is soy supposed to do? Make you O? Or longer LP? I have no clue, just curious since a lot of people on bnb seem to have used them!

AFM: I usually take an antibiotic the day after sex since I'm really prone to UTI's. I had sex the day before yesterday and forgot to take it yesterday and this morning I have a full blown UTI! I'm miserable!! I have antibiotics for it here already, but I think that may be what stopped me from getting pregnant the first two months trying. The first month I didn't have one I got pregnant. So I am assuming I will be out this month too. poo!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Morning....almost have lost my voice totally today. Feel like I have been hit by a truck. On my way to my Dr apt....yuk. I know I have gained weight. On a cool note.......baby kicked me so hard last nite, it was amazing!!

Fam....best to use opk's with a 3pm or 7pm ish urine. I think it will talk more about it if u google it but I know fmu is not the best.


----------



## needafriend

Sorry to hear about your UTI adanma....they suck!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, sorry about the UTI. I hope you feel better.

Needa, I sorry you are feeling bad. I hope you get to feeling better too.

Afm, I am not feeling my best but I am feeling better. I am due to move to my new space at work. I am moving from a shared office to an open space. Ugh!!


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hey all, Not been about much.. but things are now looking up.. my reversal is all booked for 8th nov.. now I am really scared......


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> anxious: I know how you feel. Fx for you in dec.
> 
> I think I'm just ignorant, but what is soy supposed to do? Make you O? Or longer LP? I have no clue, just curious since a lot of people on bnb seem to have used them!
> 
> AFM: I usually take an antibiotic the day after sex since I'm really prone to UTI's. I had sex the day before yesterday and forgot to take it yesterday and this morning I have a full blown UTI! I'm miserable!! I have antibiotics for it here already, but I think that may be what stopped me from getting pregnant the first two months trying. The first month I didn't have one I got pregnant. So I am assuming I will be out this month too. poo!
> 
> Adanma



I have heard diff things about soy.Everyone says it makes you O and can give better egg quality.Some say it can make you O earlier,I took it last cycle and got a +opk on cd14 instead of cd 19 like the month before.So maybe its diff for others.If you search soy in TTC it will bring up the thread someone started.Sorry to hear about the UTI.:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Coffee Lover said:


> Hey all, Not been about much.. but things are now looking up.. my reversal is all booked for 8th nov.. now I am really scared......

I was scared too. But you will be just fine. No worries we are all here for you.


----------



## Adanma

coffee: coming up soon!

ready: yuck so you're going to just be out in the open with a desk or something? I would hate that!

fam: thanks for the info! I don't need the soy since I O on my own and have pretty regular 28-30 day cycles with a 13-15 day LP. I was just really curious since I keep seeing it around here. I just found out what clomid is too! lol! I feel so ignorant sometimes. I am really not used to feeling like that and kinda take pride in my knowledge about a lot of stuff. So I feel a bit less ignorant today thank you! hahaha!

My husband came home to take care of me and my infected bladder. ick. He is feeding the baby right now so I can rest a bit and check my email etc. Sweet man.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies, 

I hope all is well. Just checking in on my favorite group of ladies.

Navy, I hope you are doing okay.

Reeds, I hope you are feeling well.

Needa, How did the drs appt go?

Adanma, stop spoiling the baby becaus I want too. LOL

Flutter, how are you sweetie?

Anxious, I hope you wait goes by fast.

Fam, I hope the soy works well for you.

Iam, How are you today?

Sorry if I missed anyone. Love you all.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am doing okay...fighting a horrible head cold. Taking a lot of vitamins and tylenol for the headache which I usually just try to deal with but I haven't had much luck. My sinuses are horrible.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I am doing okay...fighting a horrible head cold. Taking a lot of vitamins and tylenol for the headache which I usually just try to deal with but I haven't had much luck. My sinuses are horrible.

I am so sorry you are not feeling well. I hope you get to feeling better. Sip on some hot tea. That may make you feel a little better.:hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well

Not much to report from me, almost 3/4 of the way through 2ww and nothing to suggest this'll be any different from any other cycle


----------



## Adanma

hey ladies! I hope everyone is having a nice day. Reeds sorry you feel icky. We're all sick here too and it sucks!

My temp dipped today so I assume I am Oing today. Don't think with the infection and not having bded since monday that this will be a good month. Onto next cycle! Geez I thought I would be like.... showing by december... Oh well. He has a plan.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...He does have a plan.
Ready.....I actually feel horrible right now, sick as heck, haven't been this ill in a long time. A head cold that now moved into my chest. Sucks that u can't take anything. My friends say there are a few meds u can take but i don't trust that theory at all....all my other PG's I was told nothing but reg tylenol so I'm sticking to that. 
Dr apt went well, baby is fine, listened to the HB, gained 9lbs...yuk. But all is good.

Hope everyone is doing well....I am going to go vicks up and chill on the couch. Have a fantastic day ladies.


----------



## Adanma

needa: I swear my dad uses vicks as a cure all! Got a sore throat? vicks it. Got a cough? vicks it. headache? vicks. tummy hurt? vicks. I swear he would be rubbing that stuff on a broken leg if you let him! lol! It does work though! 

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

LOL...u made me laugh and get a coughing fit...
Maybe that would be a good salve for fertility? Ask ur dad. lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Carole there are a few things they say you can take now. Like robitussin as long as it doesn't have alcohol in it...so like the childrens kind. Also you can take the tylenol for cold again with no alcohol but to be honest I have the same thing going on and just can't bring myself to take it. It has been instilled in my brain too long that we can't take anything while pregnant.


----------



## needafriend

Ya...I am too old school. You hear of all these kids with allergies etc and it is more commom than ever so something has to have changed. I jusy think I will suffer and suck it up. It wont last forever but UGH....I truly feel like shit today!!
Wishing you better health soon!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And you the same. Mine is mostly in my head at this point. My cough isn't too bad but my head feels likt it could explode anytime and tylenol is not even touching it.


----------



## Adanma

LMAO! Vicks to cure infertility! that's too funny! I'm sorry you guys are sick. I think everyone is suffering right now. Being pregnant and sick though is rough. 

I was told to steam for my congestion when I was pregnant and had a raging sinus infection and I was like....uh.... so how is that going to take care of the infection causing the congestion....? So after a week of steaming and missing work in misery they finally gave me antibiotics. I was in the 3rd trimester for goodnesss sake! I said, "so if my baby was born now with an infection would you give him antibiotics? yes. GIMME!" On the flip side of that, I wouldn't even take tylenol until I was in the 3rd trimester because I was too afraid of defects.

In short, I hope you guys feel better soon and being pregnant and sick sucks.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Needa and Reeds, I am sorry you both are sick.:hugs: I have used vick's forever. LOL

Adanma, LOL at you and the vick's. :haha: 

Afm, I am finally getting over whatever I had. Please pray that I get a promotion out of my department or a better job somewhere else.


----------



## needafriend

I have a neti pot....it's a blue pot that u put warm water in with this salt package that u buy. I have had sinus surgery in the past and suffer still occasionally with headaches. This pot has been a blessing.....a great purchase as I rarely have had to use medication since buying it. My sinuses are so plugged the water wont even run thru...lol. I am getting my voice back but this constant hacking is giving me a headache. Oh well.

Where is Anna these days...it seems like there is just a handful of us that feel the need to post daily. Since I work from home, I do have to confess that I log in several times a day to stalk the site. I am now getting to stalk the second tri which is cool. I can't wait for all u ladies to get pg so we can rejoice together!!! I feel some are coming soon....Early Christmas presents for u and your families.


----------



## famof6

Needa,Reeds:Hope you get to feeling better!I am with you both I would be to scared to take anything.I have a cold,so hoping the kiddos don't get it!

Ready:FX that you get promoted out of there.

AFM:I should O anyday I think,just waiting on that +opk.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well. Just checking in on my favorite group of ladies.
> 
> Navy, I hope you are doing okay.
> 
> Reeds, I hope you are feeling well.
> 
> Needa, How did the drs appt go?
> 
> Adanma, stop spoiling the baby becaus I want too. LOL
> 
> Flutter, how are you sweetie?
> 
> Anxious, I hope you wait goes by fast.
> 
> Fam, I hope the soy works well for you.
> 
> Iam, How are you today?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone. Love you all.

I usually stay pretty busy here in Tx so it should go by pretty quick:thumbup:


----------



## josey123

Hiya Ladies,

I hope your all well.....sorry to hear ladies who not well seems to be a lot of flu bugs goin around.

Well we got back from hols early wed morn....and basically holiday was terrible, hotel rubbish, no entertainment, we had 5 days of sunshine out of 14 days....and just felt hassled when walking around turkey...someone who was staying in our hotel fell on the stairs and broke her hip....then someone died in the hotel...so all in all was a bad holiday not what we expected...at all and plan to complain to travel agents most people stayng there are going to complain aswell......

Was due AF on 10th Oct and Af got me on 13th oct first time being late apart from when i found out i was pregnant back in july.......never mind

Jo x


----------



## cheekybint

Hey Josey, sorry you holiday was so bad! 

Good luck with your next cycle :hugs: I can't recall, forgive me, but do you have both tubes working? Random questions but I keep thinking about who has/hasn't


----------



## Adanma

josey: that sounds awful! definately complain! I know there are a lot of really nice hotels in turkey so why would they out you guys up there!? so sorry.

ready: praying girl!

needa: I keep hearing how wonderful the neti pot is.... but I can't bring myself to try it yet! lol!

AFM: Temp went down again today and still having O pain so maybe I'm going to go today. CD16 though which is really late for me. Usually 12-14. We'll see I suppose. Regardless I think I am out just because of timing and the infection etc.

Unrelated news: I was playing Billie Holiday for my neice yesterday and she was just smiling and cooing!! So cute! Girls got good taste!

Adanma


----------



## josey123

well we going to plan maybe for egypt next yr......cheeky only have right tube...but its attached to my pelvis so they not sure whether its blocked or not.......x


----------



## cheekybint

Oh fingers crossed it's not blocked Josey xxxxxxxxxxxx

I would love to go to Egypt! We're hoping to grab a few days in Rome after the wedding that's about all we'll be getting for a holiday this year lol


----------



## Adanma

ooooo egypt, rome!? You guys are making me want a vacation!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Josey, sorry your trip wasn't what you expected or wanted. I hope you get to go to Egypt and have a better time.

Cheeky, wedding is fast approaching. Please post pic. Rome sounds nice. I have never left the U.S. expect going to Mexico.

Adanma, yes your niece has great taste. 

Navy, where are you these days? Hope all is well.

Afm, not much going on. I think my first cycle may come this weekend or next week. :happydance: I have never been glad to get a cycle before. LOL

Have a blessed day ladies.


----------



## needafriend

It tooks me a while to buy one as well, but the pot works with gravity and just open your mouth, tilt your head forward and pour. Easy as heck and very good. LOVE IT!!! 

josey sounds like a nitemare vaca.

Ready...excited for your cycle too...lol

Cheeky.....your getting down to the wire...how exciting.

AFM....feeling alittle mire human today, actually did my hair, went for my gest diabetes test, blah but had to be done. As well as some blood work to check calcuim and iron levels. 
I'm excited for the weekend, it's a kidfree one...yay. Love my boys a ton but love a break as well. Hope everyone else has a great one.


----------



## Adanma

needa: My parents took my boys last night and it was wonderful to have a bit of freedom for a night! I feel you on teh kidfree weekend thing. I miss them, but I like time with just hubby too.

ready: I know how you feel! Not only do I get excited over my cycles I get excited over everyone here's cycles! lol!

AFM: Yesterday was definately O day. My temp rose almost a full degree today. We managed to bd last night as I was feeling better from my UTI, so I guess there is a glimmer of hope yet.

We are taking the boys to the pumpkin patch today to get our halloween pumpkins. We are also having some really good friends over this evening for dinner and movies. Should be a fun day! I hope everyone else is having a nice one also!

Adanma


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, hope everyone who was feeling poorly are better..

I have 16 days until my reversal, I had my pre op and everything is ok.. my doctor has explained to me everything but from his point of view, ladies if you dont mind, could you tell me your experience of having the operation...
Thank you.
xx


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Coffee Lover.....I can tell you my story.....

I had my TR surgery in UK just before Ready4onemore USA.....I had open surgery 10 inch scar but went through existing C Section scar....Filshie Clips on both tubes...Successful operation left side perfect ....right side....satisfactory....They put blue dye through to check for clearance and flow......Happy with result....Pain was bearable with strong painkillers and very similar to recovering from a C Section if you have had one.....Took me slightly longer to recover more than someone who would have micro lap TRS...my doc wanted a full view as I have suffered from endo and we dont have the facilities they have in USA....... Had AF recently alot lighter than all of my previous AF....Scar healed perfectly.....On real road to recovery and now awaiting O with clomid and cant wait for the results....I know alot of ladies on this thread have more experiences to share so I am sure you will gain comfort from thier experiences also...... any pain or negative thoughts will subside after surgery......There isnt alot any surgeon couldnt put right and I only hope your operation is as successful as many on here.....good luck and best wishes with your operation......xx Take Care....I am sure others within this thread other than me....will now share their experiences....


----------



## Anxious5

Coffe lover...Had my Tr in Mexico city my scar is bout 5inches long both tubes are in good condition my doc also did the dye test and both tubes were open and ready to go . 10 days after surgery I was on the bus to Tx ( 26hr ride) to visit family


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Coffee.. I had my TR in April 09. I had my TL in April 03 with them being cut and burned. I had my surgery as a outpatient at Chapel Hill Tubal Revesal Center. I have a scar that is about 6 inches and I do have one side longer than the other..I believe my left is 6 and right is 4 I can't hardly remember now. I can't say that my pain was unbearable but I did use the pain pills and returned to work in 2 weeks time. I started ttc right away as my normal Af showed up right away. It did take me 15 cycles to conceive a sticky bean. I did have 3 chemicals along the way...the first on clomid which I took for 7 cycles with no luck other than the chemical. I had my second in March and one in June. I caught my eggs in July and got my BFP in Aug with twins but sadly lost one. Ok sorry for the novel probably more than you wanted to know...LOL. But anything else you want to know just ask I am a open book. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, sounds like a great day. I hope you enjoy dinner and movie with friends.

Anxious, hope all is well. How is the weather in your part of Texas? Mine is HOT it is 86 degrees today I think.

Reeds, I don't know if I told you but my son lived in Missouri all last year. He went to Columbia college there. Has it gotten cool there yet? How are you feeling today? I hope you are doing better.

Coffe, I posted my full experenice of TR a couple of days after I had it. So I will give you a quick version. LOL I had my done here in Houston. It was done as an outpatient. He went through the same scar as my c-section. I had little to no pain. I did not take any of the pain pills because my doc use the On Q pain pump. What that is is a pump that drips medience right into your incision every 2 hours. After the 3rd day it comes out. I was walking around and sitting up without help by the 3rd day. Went back to work this week, had TR on the 5th of this month. Hoping to have my first cycle next week. I hope this helps. Please feel free to ask any question we are all pretty open with sharing and encourgaring each other.

Afm, I am suppose to be studying. LOL I will in a minute. Just cleaning house and actually hoping AF comes on Monday. Have a great day ladies will try to check later.


----------



## josey123

Hi Crystal.....your not far from me im in hartlepool just up/down the road from you...your tr sounds very similiar to mine i had a ectopic unfortunately in august and lost left tube and they unsure about the right...good luck in your journey x

Jo x


----------



## Coffee Lover

Thanks ladies for sharing your experiences.. The doctors have decided to do the laparoscope first and then carry on with the full operation if they think i am suitable for the reversal.. that part really scares me not knowing whether the op has been done until i wake up... everyone at the private hospital seems really nice.. I am going to be in for 3 days and then i need another 7 days of bed rest at home.. and my doc says its 3 months before we can start to try for a baby... So fingers crossed We will be able to start try in feb...


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Jo....I am so glad to hear from you, yeah you are 30 minutes down the A1......brilliant news some one near to me...... I am so sorry about your loss and your eptopic it must have been a heartbreaker for you:hugs:.....Where did you go for your TRS, if you dont mind sharing details with me?.....Have you had any further investigations done..I will have a peek on your profile hope you dont mind.....x.I am O-ing as we speak I have been in bed all morning with pains, not severe but enough to put me back to bed on a Sunday.....I know my 1st round of clomid has worked and has helped me O.....but time will tell in the next few weeks...I am just praying its from my good side and I dont get a blockage in my not so good tube?..I have a feeling it is both sides though due to the pain areas and th effects clomid has anyway :wacko:.....Be nice to hear some more from you if thats ok....Take care everyone, enjoy your Sunday...x


----------



## Adanma

good morning everyone! Hi Coffee! I had mine done at the end of may with Dr. Lisa Rogers. Incision about 3-4 inches over my csection and tummy tuck scar(s). Like the others, I needed the pain meds, but only for a week or so. Well worth it! I managed to get pregnant last month, but had an early miscarriage. Haven't really tried these last two cycles, but may have been lucky this time. 2dpo today so time will tell. I hope all goes well for you!

AFM: feel icky this am. I had a HUGE steak and lots of cheesy mashed potatoes and some purple carrots last night for dinner followed by angel food cake with strawberries and whipped cream. It was so good, but it's like a brick in my tummy right now! lol!

2dpo so nothing really to report symptom wise. Planning on carving pumpkins and roasting pumpkin seeds today! Also I have to finish my oldest sons halloween costume. At his school theyhave to pick a storybook character to dress as so they don't some in inappropriate costumes. He chose The Lorax so I made most of it a couple of weeks ago, but I have to finish putting furry bits and his mustache on today. I will post a pic of him in it when it's done. He is being King Arthur for trick or treating so we just bought that one. My youngest is being Mario from Mario Bros. Also too cute!

Adanma


----------



## fluterby429

hey ladies I'm just checking in. I'm just staying busy to try and pass the time. Took the kids to a petting zoo where we got to pet and feed all kinds of animals but the best part was going into a room where we got to play with a baby tiger for 30 min. It was amazing! My cousin, one of my friends and I did a spook run last night and went through a haunted forest. Like I said just staying real busy. After the first of the year I'm gonna go get my HSG test done and see about taking clomid for the time dh is home for R&R. Don't know when that will be sometime between March and May.


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies...
I am feeling a little more human today...YAY. This cold was horrible.

Coffee...I had my TR in Jan 2010 in Edmonton, AB Canada, was a day surgery, they said I had the option of spending the nite but who can rest in a city hospital. 
Gave me some tylenol 3 but never filled the RX. I was not in pain at all....the anestetic is what killed me...vomited like mad til 8pm. Guess I am a tough old goat. Been told I have a high pain tollerance so thats a good thing.
They cut over my c-sec/tummy tuck scar so it was about 4-5 inches. Did not do it laperscopic.(SP) 
Dye test done and flowed through....HSG done april and allw as clear. (that test was somewhat painful til it was over)
I am sooo impulsive....I just bid on an auction of roca wear jeans on ebay size 12 for infant boys...LOL...I don't even know what I am having for a few more weeks but they were soooo cute and cheap.


----------



## Adanma

needa: I never looked at girl stuff because I wanted a boy and that's what I got! lol! Too funny!

Finished up Ian's costume. I'll take a pic or two when we get home (I'm at mom's) and post!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

51% of me wants a boy as I think this will be the only child my hubby and I have. Soooo....it would be nice for him and boys are all I know. But a little girl with nappy hair would be cute as a bug!!!. I just want a healthy B....


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, yes post pic of the boys and their costumes. You are very talented. I can only sew a hem. LOL

flutter, glad to see you post. I am also glad you are keeping yourself busy too. I hope he gets to come home in March as that is closer. I also hope you catch the egg too.

Needa, I want a girl!! LOL I have been surrounded by testrone to long, even the dog is a a male. :haha:

Afm, just finish my homework for the day. Hubby cooked dinner so I am getting prepare for bed in a moment. :sleep:


----------



## famof6

Hello Ladies,Sorry I have been MIA.I have been on a bd marathon.lol..Hoping we caught that egg..Well I will read up and post tomorrow off to work..


----------



## needafriend

Famof6....lol, a bd marathon. Lucky girl. Wishing u all the luck this cycle.

Well. ladies....I have some sad news, I lost my ebay auction, I was out bid by a $1.10. Just found this cool website with cheap clothes called cookies. And they deliver to Canada. YAY....oh man in four more weeks I am going to go crazy buying wither pink or blue. Can't wait for u ladies to join me. BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies...Hope your all ok....

Crystal...i .yeah not far from each other i had my TR done at nuffield at norton....i had 2 clips on each tube....my left tube was the good one not sure about the right but i have hope.....had TR last august so took me a year to 
fall pregnant......getting there slowly we have decided to try again and believe it or not ov as we speak aswell....lollll....spooky!!!!......

Sorry to hear your in pain and hope you feel well soon x


----------



## crystal69uk

josey123 said:


> Hi Ladies...Hope your all ok....
> 
> Crystal...i .yeah not far from each other i had my TR done at nuffield at norton....i had 2 clips on each tube....my left tube was the good one not sure about the right but i have hope.....had TR last august so took me a year to
> fall pregnant......getting there slowly we have decided to try again and believe it or not ov as we speak aswell....lollll....spooky!!!!......
> 
> Sorry to hear your in pain and hope you feel well soon x

Wow same as me - Nuffield in Norton.....Dr Toop did my TRS....He looks a little like Kris Kringle from Miracle on 34th Street!!! lol...Just hoping he will be our Santa and help us get a BFP for Christmas...

Yeah I feel like i have a cold coming on and chills and cant keep warm think my body is in shock with O-ing early....take care x


----------



## Adanma

Well my camera is not functional.. ::sigh:: This is the second one in a year! Time to stop buying the cheap probably. I will not go through halloween without a camera! 

3DPO today. My coverline is really high this time. Does that matter at all or mean anything? It's usually like 97.34 or something. This time its 97.75. My post O temp has been higher than usual maybe that's why? The coverline is above all of my pre O temps which I haven't had before so just curious if anyone here knows what that's about.

Busy day today. Probably won't be on as much as usual. If I don't get on again, everyone have a wonderful day!

Adanma


----------



## Anxious5

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Adanma, sounds like a great day. I hope you enjoy dinner and movie with friends.
> 
> Anxious, hope all is well. How is the weather in your part of Texas? Mine is HOT it is 86 degrees today I think.
> 
> Reeds, I don't know if I told you but my son lived in Missouri all last year. He went to Columbia college there. Has it gotten cool there yet? How are you feeling today? I hope you are doing better.
> 
> Coffe, I posted my full experenice of TR a couple of days after I had it. So I will give you a quick version. LOL I had my done here in Houston. It was done as an outpatient. He went through the same scar as my c-section. I had little to no pain. I did not take any of the pain pills because my doc use the On Q pain pump. What that is is a pump that drips medience right into your incision every 2 hours. After the 3rd day it comes out. I was walking around and sitting up without help by the 3rd day. Went back to work this week, had TR on the 5th of this month. Hoping to have my first cycle next week. I hope this helps. Please feel free to ask any question we are all pretty open with sharing and encourgaring each other.
> 
> Afm, I am suppose to be studying. LOL I will in a minute. Just cleaning house and actually hoping AF comes on Monday. Have a great day ladies will try to check later.

The weather has been rainy...Saturday it sprinkled all day and yesterday it stormed


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just a quick check in. Hey AF was due today and no sign of her. Believe it or not I am upset darn it. 

Did any of you have weird periods after TR or did everyone start on time? Please let me know. I will check in later.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready mine came bang on time...and was like clock work unless pregnant. FX your cycles sort out and a BFP soon. xx


----------



## needafriend

Morning ready,.....mine was on time as well. But heavy as heck, worst af EVER!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay than maybe she will come later today. I am normally 28 day cycle but last month she came 2 days early. But today is cycle day 28 so we will see. Thanks ladies.

Needa, love the new pic.


----------



## Adanma

ready: Mine was late. Almost 2 weeks!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> ready: Mine was late. Almost 2 weeks!
> 
> Adanma

I hope that is not the case. After it was late did it go back to being regular? Very little signs of her, like I have my sweet cravings and tender boobs (TMI).


----------



## needafriend

Were u trying this cycle ready....
Well ladies...I posted a first ever bump pic in sec tri bump section.....YIKES


----------



## famof6

Ready,Af showed on time the day after TR for me.The next cycle she was about a week late.Seems to back to normal now.Hoping she comes soon unless you have already started TTC!!

Needa,took a peek at your pic,good looking bump you have there!:thumbup: 

Reeds,seen your bump over there too!!cute cute.I am no good at guessing pink or blue.I hope you get whatever you and DH desire.I do remember my girl was always really high and all of my boys were really low,I felt like they could fall out at any moment.LOL


Afm,It has been a crappy day.I had my app.with gyn this morning after waiting a month.I went and got in my car after work and it would not start.I had to call DH to come and boost,the kids left the dvd player on and killed my battery.I have got to start checking that thing.Anyway I called the DR as I was going to be 15 minutes late and they said I would have to reschedule.That is just my luck!!
I am in the dreaded 2ww now.


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, no I was going to try this cycle. I think I will around Christmas or New Year's.

Fam, I am sorry about the dr I hate when they do that. You can't be a few minutes late but you can have me in the waiting room for almost an hour. :shrug: I hope you get your BFP real soon.

Okay, still no AF. Now if I was not looking for her guess what she would show up right on time. Well I hope she at least go back to being normal.


----------



## Adanma

ready: mine was normal the next cycle. Maybe it has to do with where in your cycle you were when you had the TR? no clue just a guess!

fam: that sucks! Has happened to me b4 too though. It usually works if you just go in and then tell them what happened. They will sometimes let you get seen that way since you're there.

not much to report on my end. going to buy a camera today. 4dpo. temp way up. gotta get supplies to make halloween cupcakes for Ians class party on Friday. Should be fun! gonna go check out bumps now!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Hey adanma....what kind of camera your going to get? we need a new one as well. Mine is only 2 years old but it's just a cheap sony cyber shot. Takes good pics and is compact but is powering off on it's own. I was thinking of getting a new one soon btu hate to loose my sony memory chips.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I need a new camera too. I am going to look at QVC they normally have good deals.

Needa, how are you feeling today?

Navy, hope you are doing well. 

Reeds, how are you today? Did you get over your cold?

I hope all is well. Well today they move to the front of the office. It is kind of peaceful. I just don't know yet. I am still praying.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies . How is everyone doing? Looks like I gotta go back to read past post to see what I missed. 

afm- My King and I went away for the weekend alone without the kiddos(oh yes we had a blast ). We went to my home time for my Granny 90th Birthday celebration . The party was on and popping fo sho lol. Granny in a wheelchair still getting her dance on. It was nice to see family members I haven't seen in ages. We didn't plan it this way but my fertile week fall on the weekend too. My King and I had a good time. I am now in the tww . I know the Lord will bless in his timing.

I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Adanma

iam: you just cracked me up! fx this is your month!

ready: I hate not knowing!

needa: I'm not sure. We have gotten el cheapo the last two times so I am looking for quality and I don't care how much it costs! This is ridiculous!

needa and reeds: your bumps are adorable! I love it! Can't wait for a bump of my own!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Praying for u Iamrestored....

Ready...good luck with your move to the front, hope all works out.

Adanma....As for a camera, I never like to spend more than $200 as they become outdated too quick

Fam....that sucks about the dr office, how many times do we wait for them. In the city here I wait at least an hour or more to be in to my appt every time. Buggers.....

AFM....just got back from the womans health clinic for pg and I know have been given the wonderful news of having a 8.2 reading on my blood gulcose test so they want me to do the 2 hour fast blood test next week.....but some good news, I was weighted and I lost some of what I gained. I have been walking and stopped all pop, hot cocoa, treats etc for the last week and it paid off. I feel so old with this pg and it seems like every week I am getting shitty news.....lol. 
Wishing all my TR girls BFP soon....


----------



## Superstoked

Hello everyone!

I am new to all of this. I had my reversal done only 4 days ago, I am still very stiff and sore not even close to being back to myself yet. :( I know it all takes time. I am 33 yrs I have 2 children ages 14,12. Remarried to the man of my dreams who has no kids. I have been reading some stories here, I think you are all so strong and positive! 

I was told not to TTC for 3 months, that my tubes need time to heal. Reading some stories here, seems I have the longest wait time.

I am looking forward to sharing and reading everyones experience!

Superstoked


----------



## needafriend

Welcome super.....there are some amazing ladies on this thread. 
Congrats on your reversal. I am in the same boat as you, second marriage and he has no children.(I am freshly 37) I had mine in jan 2010 (had TL in 2005 cut and coag), mc in may and healthy baby on the way. That does seem like a long time, my Dr told me to ttc whenever I felt up to it. I think from what I read as well they tell u to try as soon as u can incase you get scar tissue that forms and blocks the tubes.....I could be wrong but thought I read that somewhere. 
Wishing u a speedy recovery and babydust your way!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome Superstoked! I was told to wait 2-3 cycles as well. But we can still have relations, just protected. So you are not alone. I just had my TR 10/5/10.

Iam, glad you had a good time.

Okay ladies still no AF. But I have mad sweet cravings.


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend thanks for the welcome! I had my TL done in 2000, And congrats as well!!, how exciting!!

ready4onemore- Yes they said we could still have relations but protected. You posted no AF? Sorry but fresh to all of this.

:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> needafriend thanks for the welcome! I had my TL done in 2000, And congrats as well!!, how exciting!!
> 
> ready4onemore- Yes they said we could still have relations but protected. You posted no AF? Sorry but fresh to all of this.
> 
> :)

AF is aunt flow or period. I am usually 28 days, yesterday was CD28 and still no monthly. If you don't mind who did your TR?


----------



## Anxious5

welcome super congrats on the tr


----------



## Adanma

welcome super! looking forward to getting to know you!

needa: We usually spend between 75 and 100 so even 200 would be better than what we have! 

Didn't get to go shop yesterday. Went to mom and dads house for pizza and we were there late. It will have to wait til probably tomorrow since hubby works out tonight. I am supposed to go to yin yoga class tomorrow, but it doesn't start til 7 so we should still have time to shop a bit. I'm going to shop online today so we at least know what we are getting and where!

5dpo. temp still the same. no symptoms. Not expecting to be pregnant this month since we had a bad bding pattern, but... always a chance right?

Adanma


----------



## Coffee Lover

Superstoked said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to all of this. I had my reversal done only 4 days ago, I am still very stiff and sore not even close to being back to myself yet. :( I know it all takes time. I am 33 yrs I have 2 children ages 14,12. Remarried to the man of my dreams who has no kids. I have been reading some stories here, I think you are all so strong and positive!
> 
> I was told not to TTC for 3 months, that my tubes need time to heal. Reading some stories here, seems I have the longest wait time.
> 
> I am looking forward to sharing and reading everyones experience!
> 
> Superstoked

Hello, I am having my op done in 12 days time, and i have to wait 3 months as well, so we will be trying around the same time....



Evening all the other ladies... have been looking back on the other posts, my doctor told me my period could be delayed by about 2 weeks after the op....


----------



## needafriend

Good luck coffee...

Adanma....FX u caught the egg. u have to remember things are cheaper in the US. I may even wait til we order all the baby stuff from the states end of Nov as we are going to be going early Dec to pick it up and should get a camera then. I am getting so excited..pink or blue.

Hope everyone else is great!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. Just a quick check in on my favorite ladies. Still not AF so I guess I will bd. LOL I know it was tmi but it has been a while.:haha:

Okay I will check in on you ladies later.


----------



## needafriend

YOU GO GIRL.....lol


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> YOU GO GIRL.....lol

LOL the funny thing is I think my DH is afraid of hurting me. He keeps asking if I am up to it. Duh yes!!


----------



## needafriend

Awww....what a sweetie. My guy has kinda lowered his drive as he is afraid it may cause problems, and my hormones are on fire so any chance I get I'm there..LOL


----------



## iamrestored77

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. Just a quick check in on my favorite ladies. Still not AF so I guess I will bd. LOL I know it was tmi but it has been a while.:haha:
> 
> Okay I will check in on you ladies later.

Get it girl :). Enjoy yourself till she comes :thumbup:, DH was afraid something would break. He finally came around and got pass that idea


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening ladies, hows is everyone.. I am just chilling out after a manic day at work.. working so hard at the moment, cause i am hoping to take 2 weeks off for the operation, but being self employed, its gonna be hard... these past few days i have been really worrying about the operation... :(


----------



## Anxious5

My Dh was the same way he was so scared to even touch me...lol


----------



## Anxious5

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening ladies, hows is everyone.. I am just chilling out after a manic day at work.. working so hard at the moment, cause i am hoping to take 2 weeks off for the operation, but being self employed, its gonna be hard... these past few days i have been really worrying about the operation... :(

Dont worry so much coffee you will be just fine I will keep you in my prayers sweetie


----------



## ready4onemore

iamrestored77 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. Just a quick check in on my favorite ladies. Still not AF so I guess I will bd. LOL I know it was tmi but it has been a while.:haha:
> 
> Okay I will check in on you ladies later.
> 
> Get it girl :). Enjoy yourself till she comes :thumbup:, DH was afraid something would break. He finally came around and got pass that ideaClick to expand...

I am going to try to get him past that tonight. LOL He thinks he is going to hurt me or undo something. He keeps saying just listen to your body. Duh I am and right now it is saying "let's get it on" in my Marvin Gay voice. LOL




Coffee Lover said:


> Evening ladies, hows is everyone.. I am just chilling out after a manic day at work.. working so hard at the moment, cause i am hoping to take 2 weeks off for the operation, but being self employed, its gonna be hard... these past few days i have been really worrying about the operation... :(


Sweetie you will be just fine. We are all praying and rooting for you. Who is doing your TR? What kind of business do you own? Sorry if I am being nosey just wondering.


----------



## Coffee Lover

aww thank you Anxious5.. xxxx

ready4onemore, i am having it done by dr Patrick on the isle of wight... me and my husband 
run a graphic design business, our new line of stuff is graphics for babys nursery's and children's bedroom. xxx


----------



## needafriend

Coffee....don't worry hun, you will be fine and God will watch over u!


----------



## famof6

Hello Ladies,feels like forever since I have been on.I have been rushing to get everything ready for the Halloween party on Friday.I am nervous about wearing a costume because I have not done that since I was a child.

Congrats to the ones with TRs coming up!!!


----------



## Adanma

Good morning ladies! Well I'm feeling a bit more optimistic today. I had a big temp dip this morning 6dpo! The last time I had that was the month I got pregnant! So feeling optimistic and feeling like I'm not totally out of the game. We bd 4 days before O and the day of O so not optimal, but still possible. Not going to test early this time though, but please keep fx for me!

coffee: that's awesome about your business! Sounds cool!

ready: you had me cracking up again girl! lol marvin gaye! Take it easy on him!

Adanma


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hello everybody.. another day closer... part of me getting really excited now.... :) 

Thank you needafriend and everyone else with there kind words..

needafriend, how lond did it take you to get pregnant after the operation..

Adanma, yes business is good fun and i really enjoy doing it.... how long since you had your operation done.....

xxxx


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Sounds good!!Fxed for you...I am jealous,I so wish I could temp but with me working night shift and then sleeping mornings sometimes and afternoons others.I just think it would be all crazy and have me stressed..


----------



## Adanma

coffee: I had mine may 28th. pregnant in august cycle ended in mc so still trying to get one to stick!

fam: temping is really fun for me since I am a bit of a control freak I love to know what my body is doing. I also used to do opk's though which I liked too, but this is cheaper and I realized I can rely on my cm and O pain to let me know when it's happening anyway. Do you use opk's or anything?

Adanma


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies..is everyone ready for halloween :thumbup: Well this is my first month TTC and since I am unsure of my cycle...since I never really had a regular AF due to an IUD..we are just going to wing it for a few months


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone.

Coffee, you have an exciting line of business.

Needa, how you feeling today.

Adanma, I cannot wait until get to test. 

Reeds, where have you been hiding lady? We miss you.

Navy, we miss you as well.

Fam, don't forget to post pics of the you and the kids in costume.

Afm, I am doing well. A little sleepy today. I went to the gym yesterday. I didn't do a lot but I did work out some.


----------



## needafriend

Coffee...I had my Tr jan 25 2010, got pg in april cycle, mc in may, was a right off for may cycle as it was messed up due to mc, was away from hubby in June cycle due to my dad being ill and July we got pg. Good luck....

Adanma....wow,, thats awesome, post your FF so I can stalk it please. TONS of dust your way.

Ready....I am feeling pretty good, Dr called and wants to put me on low dose asprin, they wont leave me alone about it. They say it will knock down my chance of pre-clampsia by 10-15%...I never had it with any of my PG's but being older I have a strike against me.

Hope everyone else is doing fab! Just got back from mother helper at Landons kindergarden party....it was fun.


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Ready....I am feeling pretty good, Dr called and wants to put me on low dose asprin, they wont leave me alone about it. They say it will knock down my chance of pre-clampsia by 10-15%...I never had it with any of my PG's but being older I have a strike against me.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing fab! Just got back from mother helper at Landons kindergarden party....it was fun.

Needa, that is my only worry. I am 38! Ouch! But it is in God's hand so I want think about now.

Glad you had a great time at the party.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready I am here. I check on you lovelies daily. I just am not sure what to say much....I try to say something encouraging once in a while and I am always praying for you all. Wow I can't believe your on cd 38...have you called the dr who did your tr? 

Asfm I am feeling pretty tired these days...have a few good days and slowly waiting for work to be over my last day will be Nov 12th for sure. The new manager is training now so I am just trying to patient. The baby is making my belly nice and round. I have gained officially 2lbs and really trying to watch my weight since I am overweight to begin with. I go back to the dr on Nov 2 and I am hoping to hear the hb. 

Love to you all


----------



## Adanma

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fee38/rss7101.xml

I think that should work needa. I'm really bad at this if you remember! lol!

Adanma


----------



## Adanma

My Ovulation Chart

okay I really think I got it this time! lmao!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma that didn't work...I just tried it. LOL I love chart stalking. hehe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

THat one did..waititng for it to load


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is a nice dip! FX that is a ID!!


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> That is a nice dip! FX that is a ID!!

I am such a dork, I didn't know what ID was. I notice now that it is a baby bump. :haha:

Reeds, no I am on CD31. I normally have 28 day cycles. I called the dr office today and the nurse said if no AF next week to call back and I may have to come in. She ask if I thought I was preggo. I told her no :nope: I listen to instruction very well.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready ID is a implantation dip in temping. 

I can't say I listen to instructions well but I was really given any when it came to ttc or waiting my dr said I would know when my body was ready so I went for it. LOL


----------



## needafriend

That's a great chart Adanma.....you have no clue how much I am hoping for u!!!

Ready....your so right, it's in God's hands thats why I am not medicating and worrying for nothing, he has his hand on our baby. I will do all in my power to make it a healthy environment for the baby.

Congrats on the small 2lb weight gain Reed's ....that's great!


----------



## Superstoked

Just home from the hospital....I was/am bleeding from the incision. nice bit of blood, first thing I thought was that a stitch or something had let go( I am stitched from the inside). Emergency room was insane long waiting period. Seems what I am losing is old blood? I am all bandaged up changing dressing every couple of hours. Just have to keep an eye on it. I however feel great minus this bump in my recovery. Can't wait to start trying!

Superstoked!


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> needafriend thanks for the welcome! I had my TL done in 2000, And congrats as well!!, how exciting!!
> 
> ready4onemore- Yes they said we could still have relations but protected. You posted no AF? Sorry but fresh to all of this.
> 
> :)
> 
> AF is aunt flow or period. I am usually 28 days, yesterday was CD28 and still no monthly. If you don't mind who did your TR?Click to expand...



I live in Newfoundland, Dr. Terry O'Grady is my Dr. She is great!


----------



## needafriend

Glad to hear super!!!
I had a hematoma under my incision that made it buldge out and leak a few times. It was old blood as well. Dr was not worried at all about it and said it would heal up on it's own.....a week passed and sure enough it did. I am sure all is going to be great and you will be TTC in no time hun!


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> coffee: I had mine may 28th. pregnant in august cycle ended in mc so still trying to get one to stick!
> 
> fam: temping is really fun for me since I am a bit of a control freak I love to know what my body is doing. I also used to do opk's though which I liked too, but this is cheaper and I realized I can rely on my cm and O pain to let me know when it's happening anyway. Do you use opk's or anything?
> 
> Adanma


I am also a control freak.I use opk's.I have been using the smileys for the last 2 cycles.Those ic's just always looked like maybe's to me,and I wanted to know for sure.


----------



## Superstoked

Coffee: All the best to your TR!!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ready ID is a implantation dip in temping.

OMG I am really a dork. LOL


----------



## loopylew2

Hello ladies and welcome to all the newbies on here
Superstoked wishing you a super speedy recovery:hugs:
Adanma Fxd this is your time
Reeds 2lb is a mega small weight gain ive gained that this month from clomid...lol
AFM ive been MIA cause my OH moved into our new house so have been seriously stressing and packing and now unpacking...My house went on market last week and i got call yesterday to say SOLD...!!! Was slightly in shock, and to top it all OH asked me to marry him last night so i am sporting a gorgeous new sparkly ring...:happydance:
Am trying to remain positive re TTC but am feeling really that im out this month as my temp as started to fall....:cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Loopy, super CONGRATS!!! I am super happy for all of your good news.

Where is everyone today?

Afm, still no af so I decided to stop temping until she shows up. But I think we will start ttc after she does. Not sure yet though.


----------



## loopylew2

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Loopy, super CONGRATS!!! I am super happy for all of your good news.
> 
> Where is everyone today?
> 
> Afm, still no af so I decided to stop temping until she shows up. But I think we will start ttc after she does. Not sure yet though.

if you feel well enough just go for it...could be your time...xxx


----------



## Adanma

superstoked: I don't see many Newfies around! I was born in Newfoundland, but now live in Illinois since my Dad was stationed down here. How neat! Where in Newfoundland are you? I still have my grandparents up there in Salmon Cove. We were brought up in Goose Bay.

I drained a bit from my incision, but it was mostly fluid with a bit of blood. Just told to change the dressing frequently and look for signs of infection. Never had any though and it subsided in a day or so. Fx all is well with yours.

AFM: temp back up and I'm feeling a bit woozy today. I did eat like 4 cupcakes last night though...lol! They were there what could I do? ha! But seriously I am soooooooo hoping this is it! AF due on the 5th. Not planning to test til then uless I get some crazy symptoms or something.

I've got to say you guys are my saving grace. I'm sure you guys are in the same position as I am where you don't really have anyone in your everyday life to really talk to about thi stsuff. I really appreciate your support. This is an unimaginably emotional journey. Fx for us all!

Adanma


----------



## loopylew2

Adanma said:


> I've got to say you guys are my saving grace. I'm sure you guys are in the same position as I am where you don't really have anyone in your everyday life to really talk to about thi stsuff. I really appreciate your support. This is an unimaginably emotional journey. Fx for us all!
> 
> Adanma

Got to say i agree Adanma, i dont always post but stalk a lot... knowing your not alone in this emotionally charged journey is soothing....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

I so love you all. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am ready to start TTC but I am afraid too. I know God doesn't give us the spirit of fear. He gave me you all and for that I am so grateful.


----------



## Adanma

loopylew2 said:


> Hello ladies and welcome to all the newbies on here
> Superstoked wishing you a super speedy recovery:hugs:
> Adanma Fxd this is your time
> Reeds 2lb is a mega small weight gain ive gained that this month from clomid...lol
> AFM ive been MIA cause my OH moved into our new house so have been seriously stressing and packing and now unpacking...My house went on market last week and i got call yesterday to say SOLD...!!! Was slightly in shock, and to top it all OH asked me to marry him last night so i am sporting a gorgeous new sparkly ring...:happydance:
> Am trying to remain positive re TTC but am feeling really that im out this month as my temp as started to fall....:cry:

How did I miss THIS!? Congrats on many levels!!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma: Small world hey? I was born here as well. St.john's is where I was born and raised. Spent a few years in GrandFalls Windsor because hubby was teaching there , we are back in St.john's now. How long have you been away from Newfoundland?

I am still changing the dressing often, seems I am still losing some blood. I will see my DR on Monday if there is no change over the weekend. I am sure everything is fine.

Thank you all for welcoming me here, it is a nice place to be :)


----------



## Superstoked

loopylew2: Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow great news! Congrats on the engagement and selling the house!!

Good luck ladies I am praying for you all.


----------



## needafriend

Loopy...Congrats girl.....what great timing on both. Wishing u a wonderful marriage!!

Adanma..I so feel the same. Everyone thinks I am crazy as I was obsessing about a BFP but you all understand and I understand your situation. I know all you ladies are wonderful gals and will be given more babies soon!!!

AFM...been getting so itchy to shop so when I was out today I bought a cute set of pj's that look like multi coloured lifesavers from the GAP and a cute sleeper, hat and blanket from ROOTS Canada....(it's a popular canadian brand) It was all I could do not to buy more but we are holding out til Nov 19 when we know the sex.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Just checking in on my favorite ladies. I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats Loopy 

I have been busy with the kiddos. I am not on much but wanted to say hello to everyone


----------



## future_numan

Congrats loopy:thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

We moved down here when I was in second grade so it's been a long time for me. We went back briefly when I was 16. My sister and I were born in St. Johns as well.

AFM: I'm hoping that I feel like poop because I'm pregnant. I am so tired and really queasy. Boobs are sore too so I'm really hoping it's not just pre-period stuff. My son went to his biological father's yesterday after tennis practice and I was so so so so so sad this time! I don't know why! I always miss him, but I'm just emotional over him right now.

You guys have any plans for halloween?

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

I am taking my boys our for treats and then coming back with my little man to hand out candies at the house....I am going to let the two older boys (10/12) do a few blocks on their own....first time. YIKES.

Adanma....when u testing girl....I am so excited for u and will say a baby prayer for u!!


----------



## famof6

Good morning ladies!!

Loopy congrats!!

Adanma,hoping this is it for you,we need to see some more BFPs!!

afm,The Halloween party was a blast.We had so much fun!I tested yesterday 6 dpo,I know to early.I just couldn't help myself!Either way BFN so I will test again in a few days.Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## future_numan

Happy Halloween Ladies:fool:

Here's a picture of our lil' tiger
 



Attached Files:







e 004.jpg
File size: 74.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## needafriend

fam...wishing u a BFP too this month. Ya...6dpo is alittle early. Use an OPK and see if you get anything,...lol. Worked for me


----------



## needafriend

Love the pic numan...LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

future_numan said:


> Happy Halloween Ladies:fool:
> 
> Here's a picture of our lil' tiger

This too cute.


----------



## Adanma

numan: too cute!

fam: a bit early, but I've tested that early too! Hard to resist it sometimes! Fx for you

needa: I will test after I miss my period if I miss it. I don't want to be depressed any earlier than I have to. lol!

I will try to get on later and post pics of the boys costumes, but I can't promise anything. Baby Azaria is sicky today and we've had lots of projectile vomit so.... I'll do what I can!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> numan: too cute!
> 
> fam: a bit early, but I've tested that early too! Hard to resist it sometimes! Fx for you
> 
> needa: I will test after I miss my period if I miss it. I don't want to be depressed any earlier than I have to. lol!
> 
> I will try to get on later and post pics of the boys costumes, but I can't promise anything. Baby Azaria is sicky today and we've had lots of projectile vomit so.... I'll do what I can!
> 
> Adanma


I hope she gets to feeling better soon. I am sure her aunt will do everything in her power to make her well.


----------



## needafriend

Hi Ladies....I have to share, I had the scare of my life today. I was leaking a little fluid today and thought it was my sac leaking. Dr said if it was it was too early to save baby...if I was 20 weeks different story but I spent 5 hours in hospital doing all kinds of tests and I guess I had pee'd my pants alittle...LOL. TMI....they did a bunch of tests as I had a leak in my sac with my middle boy but I was way closer to term. Got a quickie scan of babie and it was moving every where and batted it's hand like get away. LOL....Dr said it happens alot in woman and since I have had 3 already I may have a weaker bladder. 

Hope u all are doing great and sending moer baby dust out to all u great ladies trying this month.


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Hi Ladies....I have to share, I had the scare of my life today. I was leaking a little fluid today and thought it was my sac leaking. Dr said if it was it was too early to save baby...if I was 20 weeks different story but I spend 5 hours in hospital doing all kinds of tests and I guess I had pee'd my pants alittle...LOL. TMI....they did a bunch of tests as I had a leak in my sac with my middle boy but I was way closer to term. Got a quickie scan of babie and it was moving every where and batted it's hand like get away. LOL....Dr said it happens alot in woman and since I have had 3 already I may have a weaker bladder.
> 
> Hope u all are doing great and sending moer baby dust out to all u great ladies trying this month.

LMBO thank God you are okay. I was scared as I read it but then laughed.


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> Hi Ladies....I have to share, I had the scare of my life today. I was leaking a little fluid today and thought it was my sac leaking. Dr said if it was it was too early to save baby...if I was 20 weeks different story but I spent 5 hours in hospital doing all kinds of tests and I guess I had pee'd my pants alittle...LOL. TMI....they did a bunch of tests as I had a leak in my sac with my middle boy but I was way closer to term. Got a quickie scan of babie and it was moving every where and batted it's hand like get away. LOL....Dr said it happens alot in woman and since I have had 3 already I may have a weaker bladder.
> 
> Hope u all are doing great and sending moer baby dust out to all u great ladies trying this month.


Had me going too there for a minute! So glad everything was okay! And you got to see baby! :flower:

Hope everyone is doing and feeling fine!


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies just popping in to say hi...My ex in laws served me with custody papers today so I am a bit upset


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies, man I have missed you all!!!!!! Between running to doctor's appts and getting testing done,going to Physical Therapy ....it has kept me busy. I have started volunteering up at my kids school on Fridays and I am now running my own Scentsy business too. Hmmmm what else...oh I will get my EEG results on December 15th and I am seeing Ortho hand Dr on November 8th to discuss my EMG test results which weren't good....might be having surgery on right wrist soon. Still on BC's. So there's the update on me. From the little bit I have read on my phone,looks like all is well and their is a congratulations on marriage and baby dust needs to be sent out to all you lovely ladies trying :) Crossing my fingers that AF stays away!!!! Okay well I will get on my computer tomorrow and read some more posts. Good Night


----------



## Navy2mom

Needa- just read your scare,glad everything was alright, and yay for getting to see baby :)


----------



## loopylew2

Im out this month ladies my temp hasnt just dipped its dived...!!! AF is just around the corner....Boo..... onwards and upwards......HSG here i come...........xxxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Wow Needa you must have been well freaked out.... So glad happy outcome...boy you must have laughed.....Woo Hoo for extra viewings on the baby........xxxxx


----------



## famof6

Numan,cute pic.Dh and I loved seeing all the little ones dressed up.I need to post some pics but not really sure how.

Needa,Glad you got to see baby again even though it was a scare.

Navy,We have missed you too!:hugs:

Anxious,I honestly don't know what to say,but I am sorry.That was one of my biggest worries when I went back to work,that DDs dad or his parents would try that as none of them work and could be at home with her all day.

Adanma,I still have Fxed for you.

Loopy,sorry to here af may be on her way.Fxed she don't show!!

afm,I am waiting to test again.We took the kids to see DHs parents on Halloween and as we were leaving,His mom said you guys need to hurry up and have me some grandkids,I am not getting any younger.Blah not what I needed to hear.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Hi Ladies....I have to share, I had the scare of my life today. I was leaking a little fluid today and thought it was my sac leaking. Dr said if it was it was too early to save baby...if I was 20 weeks different story but I spent 5 hours in hospital doing all kinds of tests and I guess I had pee'd my pants alittle...LOL. TMI....they did a bunch of tests as I had a leak in my sac with my middle boy but I was way closer to term. Got a quickie scan of babie and it was moving every where and batted it's hand like get away. LOL....Dr said it happens alot in woman and since I have had 3 already I may have a weaker bladder.
> 
> Hope u all are doing great and sending moer baby dust out to all u great ladies trying this month.

What a scare...but I tinkle my pants a lot with this pregnancy. Boy do I hate to sneeze!! I so change my panties alot even with wearing liners. I am so glad all is ok and you got to see the baby!! :hugs:

How is everyone else? Sorry I have been MIA I haven't been on much and not feeling real good lately. I have a dr appt today.


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies!! So I got hubby off to work,My youngest off to school on the bus and now to get my older too up and around in a few minutes then it will be off to my friends house so i can catch a ride with her to Physical Therapy. 

Reed~ Hope your Dr appt goes well and you get to see baby :) 

Fam~ Fx'd for you .....Babydust,Babydust!!

Ready~ hoping Af shows up soon for you so you can start trying :)

Okayi will be on later ladies :)


----------



## loopylew2

reedsgirl1138 said:


> needafriend said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies....I have to share, I had the scare of my life today. I was leaking a little fluid today and thought it was my sac leaking. Dr said if it was it was too early to save baby...if I was 20 weeks different story but I spent 5 hours in hospital doing all kinds of tests and I guess I had pee'd my pants alittle...LOL. TMI....they did a bunch of tests as I had a leak in my sac with my middle boy but I was way closer to term. Got a quickie scan of babie and it was moving every where and batted it's hand like get away. LOL....Dr said it happens alot in woman and since I have had 3 already I may have a weaker bladder.
> 
> Hope u all are doing great and sending moer baby dust out to all u great ladies trying this month.
> 
> What a scare...but I tinkle my pants a lot with this pregnancy. Boy do I hate to sneeze!! I so change my panties alot even with wearing liners. I am so glad all is ok and you got to see the baby!! :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else? Sorry I have been MIA I haven't been on much and not feeling real good lately. I have a dr appt today.Click to expand...

Thankgod for Tena lady...lol Good luck at Docs and hope you feel better soon......xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, 

Navy, I am so happy to see you post. Just like to know that you are doing well. :happydance:

Reeds, I hope all goes well at the doctor's appointment. Is the to tell the sex of the baby or are you not going to find out?

Anxious, Sorry sweetie. I will pray for you and the kids that has to be devasting. :hugs:

Loopy, I hope this cycle works out for you.

Adanma, how is your niece? I hope she is doing better today.

Afm, I thought I had cramps so I ran to the restroom and nothing. :shrug: I know after AF finally shows I am not going to want her the next 9 months. LOL:haha:


----------



## needafriend

Hope u get a long scan and tons of pics at your Dr apt reeds. So glad I am not the only one who piddled. First time for me without sneezing. LOL

Loopy.....I got my first BFP after my HSG,.....good luck.

Hi navy.....wishing u the best with your health.

Hi Fam....wishing u a BFP this cycle. FX

Adanma.....I am waiting...LOL...I have good vibes coming from this thread. We are going to be on BFP roll.


----------



## ready4onemore

I have a question. I still have not had my cycle since TR. The doctor told me to wait 2-3 cycles before trying. But since the first freaking cycle has not come, I was think after this first one I am going to try. *Should I wait for the 2nd cycle or not?*


----------



## needafriend

Ready...GO FOR IT!!! Two days after my TR I ovulated so were BDing carefully. LOL...too eager.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...my dr appt went great. I didn't get a scan today but we did get to hear the babies hb it was 149. We do have a gender scan now scheduled for Nov.30


----------



## Adanma

needa: you freaked me out! glad it was piddle

reeds: I think boy

anxious: that sucks i'm so sorry! Please keep us posted on what happens.

navy: busy lady!

fam: you guys will get there. I have to keep answering people wanting to know if we're pregnant yet. It's like... have a bit of sensitivity eh?

loopy: good luck with the procedure and fx you get a bfp quickly

AFM: Feeling periody the past two days. A bit crampy. Went ahead and bought tampons just in case since it really feels like AF. Time will tell. Temp is still way up so still have some hope. 11dpo today. Baby Azaria is feeling much better. We decided it was the formula she was drinking. She had previously been exclusively breast milk fed. She may have a milk allergy or sensitivity so we are going to try formula especially for that. 

Yesterday not only brought me projectile vomit. It also brought spilled lentils all over my kitchen, and driving over a 4x4 piece of lumber on the interstate going 70 mph. I forgot my son had early dismissal at school. I had to bring Azaria to my sisters work for emergency feeding and ended up waiting in the parking lot for 20 minutes because she left her cell phone in her office and had left her office. The trunk of our Rondo is jammed and a piece fell off of my husbands car. It was a rough day yesterday. But hey today almost had to be better right!? lol

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies...my dr appt went great. I didn't get a scan today but we did get to hear the babies hb it was 149. We do have a gender scan now scheduled for Nov.30

:happydance: So excited.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....sounds like a crazy day. I can not believe the will power u have and have not tested at 11DPO. Ur a strong gal. lol
*Reeds....it's a boy!!! *yay on the gender scan, thought you guys were going to be team yellow? HAHA....good for u for cheating. I have my gender scan Nov 19, 12:30pm....I am dying to know. First time cheating on the sex and I'm sooo excited to know.


----------



## iamrestored77

reedsgirl- how exciting :)


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> I have a question. I still have not had my cycle since TR. The doctor told me to wait 2-3 cycles before trying. But since the first freaking cycle has not come, I was think after this first one I am going to try. *Should I wait for the 2nd cycle or not?*

I was wondering the same thing. But my DR seemed pretty stern about waiting 3 months [-X. AF came 2 days after TR so I have another few weeks until my next one is due. Is it common to have AF delayed after TR? All the best ready4onemore :flower:


----------



## Superstoked

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies...my dr appt went great. I didn't get a scan today but we did get to hear the babies hb it was 149. We do have a gender scan now scheduled for Nov.30


So exciting! :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

needafriend said:


> Adanma....sounds like a crazy day. I can not believe the will power u have and have not tested at 11DPO. Ur a strong gal. lol
> *Reeds....it's a boy!!! *yay on the gender scan, thought you guys were going to be team yellow? HAHA....good for u for cheating. I have my gender scan Nov 19, 12:30pm....I am dying to know. First time cheating on the sex and I'm sooo excited to know.


Hey Carole I wanted to be team yellow all the way to the end but Tj would have nothing of it and now I am also anxious to find out. LOL Hormones makes me give in and be nice to him. LOL You will so find oout before me!! LOL I can't wait. FX for you a sweet little girl. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> I have a question. I still have not had my cycle since TR. The doctor told me to wait 2-3 cycles before trying. But since the first freaking cycle has not come, I was think after this first one I am going to try. *Should I wait for the 2nd cycle or not?*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. But my DR seemed pretty stern about waiting 3 months [-X. AF came 2 days after TR so I have another few weeks until my next one is due. Is it common to have AF delayed after TR? All the best ready4onemore :flower:Click to expand...

I have asked others about their AF after TR and some got theirs on time some was delayed 1-2 weeks. So I am now 1 week late. I think my DH is going to make me wait anyway. :brat:


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies thought I would pop on to say good night to y'all :) oh my,Reeds I am saying boy for sure!!! Ready- as soon as I had my first cycle after TR we started TTC.....I'd say go for it! Hope you get a BFP soon:) Adanma- how are you doing? Sending babydust to all you lovely ladies. I am off to bed.


----------



## Adanma

Needa: girl

Temp went down to 98.23 this am. Coverline is 97.75. Still over, but pretty close. Not crampy anymore, but I am almost positive AF is on her way in the next day or so. I'm too stressed about everything else to really be THAT upset about it right now. Onto next cycle! I have a good feeling about it.

It's really not willpower. I have no tests and it's really hard to get out to the store with the three kids jammed into my car. lol! The truth comes out!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I felt like AF was coming yesterday and last night I got all excited and the :witch: still has not come. I am going to stop worrying about her and just go on. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## needafriend

ready...I am sure she will come soon.

Adanma...I can mail u some...LOL


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning!!! So It's a boring day here for me (which is a VERY nice change of pace!!) I am just going to clean up last nights dishes and do some laundry and catch up on shows today....I also have to do my home therapy with my hands....different exercises (Thoracic outlet and Carpal Tunnel Tendon Gliding Exercises) I know they sound like A Lot of fun don't they..lol and then i have another exercises called Rowing( it looks like your rowing a boat...LOL but oh man i hurt afterwards!!) Okay well I need to go walk my kiddos to school but I'll be back on in a bit.


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma ~ Sorry that your temp dipped I hope next month you get your BFP or mayby the AF feeling it just trying to confuse you and you will get a BFP this month:)

Ready ~ I hope you get your AF soon so you can Start TTC...(that sounds so weird saying i hope someone gets their AF!!) 

Needa~ I really hope you have a little girl,but either way i just really hope that you and baby stay safe and healthy :)


----------



## loopylew2

Hi ladies can you stalk my chart please and tell me what you think......xxxxx


----------



## Superstoked

loopylew2 said:


> Hi ladies can you stalk my chart please and tell me what you think......xxxxx

Do I just copy and paste link? I tried that and I am getting a broken link? And how do I get a chart started? hehe I am new and no clue about all these fun things! :shy:


----------



## loopylew2

Superstoked said:


> loopylew2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can you stalk my chart please and tell me what you think......xxxxx
> 
> Do I just copy and paste link? I tried that and I am getting a broken link? And how do I get a chart started? hehe I am new and no clue about all these fun things! :shy:Click to expand...

You need to go into sharing on FF and then home page setup....i think thats right..... lol


----------



## future_numan

I'm sorry but what does FF stand for ?:blush:


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> Ready ~ I hope you get your AF soon so you can Start TTC...(that sounds so weird saying i hope someone gets their AF!!)

:haha: I know that does sound weird. It sounds weird for me to want her to show up. LOL



future_numan said:


> I'm sorry but what does FF stand for ?:blush:

It stands for Fertility Friend. The website that most of us use to track when we "O".


----------



## Anxious5

Well ladies I have my consultation tomorrow morning ...Hope my lawyer gives me good news I cant imagine living without my little ones ...Pray for me ladies!!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Anxious5 said:


> Well ladies I have my consultation tomorrow morning ...Hope my lawyer gives me good news I cant imagine living without my little ones ...Pray for me ladies!!!!


Prayer sent your way hun. Good luck with your consultation. I know I have not been around here long but it comes from the bottom of my heart.:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Hey anxious...How on earth do your inlaws think they have grounds to take your kids? Praying for u hun!!!
Loopy....I can't see your chart, can u post it?


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready- hope she comes soon.


----------



## ready4onemore

Anxious, I am praying for you. I hope it all works out for you.

Iamrestored, thanks hon, I hope so too.


----------



## famof6

Anxious,praying you get good news at your consultation today.:hugs:

Ready,hoping af shows soon for you and not for me.LOL.It seems so odd that I never really cared when af showed before TR,now if she is not here early morning on the day she is due,I am a wreck.

afm,tested again BFN,on to next cycle.Af is not due until the 7th though.I am going to take a break from the soy for 2 cycles I think.It gives me some nasty cramps and don't need those with the holidays coming.I found out last night I will be off work from the 20th until the 28th,I am so excited.I hope the next 2 weeks fly by.

Hope everyone is having a good week.The weekend is almost here ladies.WooHoo!!


----------



## Adanma

anxious: let us know how it goes. thinking of you this am!

fam: I am waiting on the weekend for real this week! lol! can't wait!

AFM: temp almost down to coverline this am. big ol zit on my chin. she's comin alright! Going to try in ernest this cycle. I'm talking bd every other day and everyday around O time. I'm catching the damn egg this time folks! Look out Jason (hubby)! You got work to do this month! lol!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Anxious, praying for you. Keep us posted.

Fam, I hope you catch the egg soon.

Adanma, don't hurt Jason. :haha: But I do want you to catch the :spermy: eggie.

Afm, still no af!! It has been almost a month since TR and no AF. :shrug: I am going to wait on more week and then I am just going to go for what I know. LOL


----------



## loopylew2

Anxious praying for you......xxx

Cd1 for me the witch arrived with luggage...!!!
Thankgod im not as down about it as last cycle......gotta keep my PMA..........


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello ladies, I hope everyone is having a good day. afm- I am good. Keeping busy


----------



## needafriend

Glad your good Iam restored...
Sorry Loopy and fam....it will happen.
Ready...I am sure she will show her head soon.
Adanma.....I am with ready, be easy on hubby. LOL....


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay ladies, I am having some chocolate cravings and minor cramps. I hope the :witch: is on here way. So we can get to :sex:.


----------



## Adanma

ready: I'm with you. Been eating the kids halloween candy. lol! Come on AF I just want to get next cycle going!

I'll try to take it easy on him ladies, but he knows not to get between me and my goal. heeheheee

Adanma


----------



## iamrestored77

Good news Ready :)


----------



## Superstoked

Yay Ready! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay ladies she still has not come. :wacko: I am going to just wait until next Tuesday and then go to the doctor's office.


----------



## needafriend

I think if u eat more sweets she will come....lol, or so I have heard.


----------



## Anxious5

Ok ladies thanx for all the prayers...Went to see my lawyer and she gave me lots of good news...Just need to figure out how to pay for the Lawyer


----------



## Navy2mom

OTAY!! This is Not cool...i am on my 2nd pack of BC's I just had AF visit me 13 days ago and i am BREEDING again.....GRRRRR!!! It's like I am having my period again with out the cramps! WTH 
I am confused now,do I start over and go to CD1??? I don't even know what to call this!!?? if i wasn't on BC's this would be the time i would be Ovulate,but since i am on BC's....I won't Ovulate!! I am having bright red bleeding with clots(sorry TMI) like a period without cramps and everything that comes with it (moodiness,tired,bloating)
I didn't have this last month!! Any thoughts ladies??
I will be very happy when i can have my body back and come off the BC's :winkwink:


----------



## Superstoked

Anxious5 said:


> Ok ladies thanx for all the prayers...Went to see my lawyer and she gave me lots of good news...Just need to figure out how to pay for the Lawyer

Glad things went well! :flower:


----------



## Navy2mom

Ready~ take a relaxing bath,have some chocolate or you can go pee on a cheapie test and then AF will show up.....one or the other seem to work for me!! LOL :haha: Hope She shows soon for you:hugs:

Anxious~ Glad you got lots of good news from the lawyer.....I will keep you and your kids in my thoughts and prayers:hugs:

Famof6~ Sorry AF showed up....hope you catch the eggie this month.

Adanma~ YIKES! don't brake your hubby...lol!! Hope you catch the eggie though :thumbup:

Reeds and Needa~ How are our mama's to be feeling??

Okay hope every one has a nice Friday tomorrow (TGIF!!!) :happydance: 

Well I'm off to bed.....Nighty Night Ladies :)


----------



## shellie31

Hi Ladies:hi:
At last i've found a thread for ladies who've had sterilisation reversals:happydance:. I have 3 kids,15,12 & 11. I got sterilised cos i was in a bad place & stupidly thought it was for the best :dohh:. Anyway after getting myself on a more happier footing & being with my DH,who showed me that not all men are idiots,i started to feel broody again. A year later in April 08 i had my reversal:happydance:,the op went well & a HSG a year later showed both my tubes were clear. Dh's had 3 SA & his sperm count is low,about 8% morphology,consultant did say that 25% of his sample was shooting stars but at the time i could only take in the low number & my maths is crap lol. We didn't let this get us too down cos i know that it's not impossible,just that it might take longer for us to conceive. In May this year though i found out that my AMH test was only 4.2 which is low for my age:cry:. We were gutted but after picking myself up,i still can't let go & believe that one day we'll get our miracle :bfp: . 
When the :witch: arrives(really hope she doesn't lol) i'm going to try the soy.
Sorry this post is long.
:dust:


----------



## famof6

Welcome Shellie,it seems everyone is waiting on af about right now.


af has not showed yet,but if she is coming I wish she would hurry because the sore bbs are terrible.I even had a lady in our meeting last night ask if I had gotten a boob job.lol

So what is everyone got planned for the weekend?I am working.Blah!!


----------



## Adanma

navy: no clue what that could be! is your body just reacting to the hormones?

ready: how late is AF now? Mine was a full 2 weeks off.

anxious: good news! Is there anyone you can borrow from? or maybe a loan? When you win you can also ask the judge to grant you lawyers fees since she is bringing the action against you, but until then you'll have to be paying as you go. 

fam: could you be pregnant?

AFM: temp didn't go down or up this am. still feeling rotten. Af due today. I have two huge zits on the chin now. ick. Still just waiting. If she doesn't show today or tomorrow I will test sunday. I have been a couple of days later than I thought I should be before and got my hopes up only to test and then start my period like an hour later...lol! So my fingers are loosely crossed hahahaa, but not expecting to see my bfp this time. Not over til it's oevr though.

Adanma

let me get my lazy ass up and put some halloween pics up too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Shellie!

Ready is there any possiblity your preggo? 

Fam have you tested? 

Navy I am doing well...just waiting for the gender scan. LOL Praying you to get off BC soon. 

HOw is everyone else?

Adanma can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## Adanma

Ian as The Lorax for his storybook parade at school:
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/5148655276_ff023a0c22.jpg
Ian as King Arthur and Preston as Mario:
https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1177/5148658492_54d1751b00.jpg
Our pumpkins (kids drew faces!):
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/5148050011_b02a6c207e.jpg
Us at the pumpkin patch:
https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1319/5148653076_09bc496680.jpg
https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1234/5148651164_2490677291.jpg


----------



## ready4onemore

Anxious, glad you got good news.:thumbup:

Navy, I wish I had an answer.:hugs:

Welcome Shellie! You will love this group.

Reeds, no I wish that was why she was late. LOL

Adanma, your kids are so cute. I am almost 2 weeks late.

Afm, I have a major headache and will be asking to go home soon.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...Cute pics, nice costumes u made. Fingers still crossed for u
Ready...I am sure she will show up soon.
Navy....no clue whats up with your body...maybe meds?
Fam ....sounds like it could still be a + to me

Welcome Shellie...great group of TR ladies here.
Hi reeds and super...hope u are all well.

AFM...just heading out for a walk...weather is great today for the fall, almost chinooking now. Last nite I was laying on my side and baby was kicking so I pushed my side of my stomache in alittle and baby kicked me. First time feeling it on the inside as well as outside. So cool...


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies...

So ,I did a little research and all i could come up with was break-through bleeding...when women take BC's it's common to have break through bleeding happen for a few months.I was under the impression that break-through bleeding was more like spotting and doesn't last long!! 

Sending HUGS to all the gals waiting on AF :hugs:

Welcome to the group Shellie :) You found an awesome group of ladies!!!


----------



## loopylew2

needafriend said:


> Hey anxious...How on earth do your inlaws think they have grounds to take your kids? Praying for u hun!!!
> Loopy....I can't see your chart, can u post it?

thought id figured it out at last.....damn damn damn.... i will have another go....!!!!


----------



## loopylew2

Welcome Shellie.....
Hope everyone has a brill weekend......xxx


----------



## shellie31

Thanks for all the welcomes girls,i've read through the thread(all 303 pages lol) & you really all do sound like a supportive,friendly bunch :flower:

Fam.Yeah it does seem like we're all due about the same time lol. Be great if we all got our :bfp:. I'm under no illusions though,my body loves to play mind games with me.Just a case of waiting i guess.

Adanma.Love the pictures of you're kids,so cute:awww:. I totally agree with the not testing thing lol. I've also done tests before & had AF show up later the same day,really annoying:growlmad:. 

Need a friend. I used to love it when i could see my babies kicking me & moving,so cool:cloud9:

:dust:
to everyone.


----------



## needafriend

Shellie.....u read thru all 304 pages...LOL, wow. 

I feel so bad today but I was craving a pop so so so bad. I had a coke zero. I wish aspertame was healthy.


----------



## Adanma

needa: girl I had a cup of coffee every morning when I was pregnant. Sometimes you need to just have what you want. It's not like it's crack right? I only made the lorax costume btw, but it was totally fun to do! So cute about you feeling baby!!! I love that feeling! Makes it so real.

shellie: welcome! Sorry I missed you last time around!

navy: I thought break through was more like spotting as well. When I was on hormone birth control my cycles were always sooooo messed up which seemed to me to be like opposite of what you would expect! When I got off of depo I bled continuously for like 6 weeks to the point of needing iron supplementation. Hormones do different things to different women. Maybe a change of formula would be better for you?

AFM: she showed up! and she brought a lot of luggage with her! lol! Oh my goodness the cramps are enough to kill me. Gonna have hubby come home and take care of kids n baby while I curl up with a heating pad and take a nap. This is actually worse pain than my mc was. Anyway everyone enjoy your weekends! ready hoping you get af here soon girl it's so hard to wait after you waited so long to get the tr done!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma love how cute your kiddos are!! Sorry the witch showed. :( 

Ready I hope she shows for you soon so you can have some answers and get on the ttc train. xxx

Asfm I had some luck at the thirft strores today getting some maternity clothes...I just has paying all the money for clothes I am going to wear such a short time. And I found a dress to wear to my cousins wedding tomorrow. 

Carole I am so so jealous of all the movement you feel...its really hit and miss with me somedays I really feel him other days I don't feel anything but some pressure movements. I hope I start getting some serious kicks soon. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Reeds....I really think I have felt babes so much and so soon is cause of my retroverted uterus. Dr said last monday at hospital he was looking at all the scans I have had with baby and was shocked to see how sideways it is. I asked him if that would make me feel babe so much and he said yes. But you get more of a bonus than me.....u can have your baby natrurally. I have to suffer with the usual infection I get in my c-sec incision, 2 nites in hospital. Your baby is getting so big now, u will be feeling tons within the next few weeks. 

I am pretty happy....I think I have lost some weight with cutting out my hot cocoa, treats and walking more, baby is also higher so I am wearing my pre-pg jeans. I don't know about u but all my mat jeans have a very low crotch. LOL....congrats on some thrift store finds. I love a good deal!!! I got in the mail today the cute nwt rocawear baby sleeper I bought, had it on the counter and was making hubbies yukky roasted lamb and some red hot sauce hit the sleeper. UGH....was scrubbing the sleeper in the sink with shout....got it out thank goodness, got to love cream coloured baby clothes.


----------



## Superstoked

Shellie- Welcome! I hope everything works out for you.:hugs:

Adanma- The costumes & lil ones are SUPER cute.Hopefully AF stays away :)

Navy2mom- I hope your feeling better soon.

Hello to everyone else I may have missed.


I am still bleeding from incision. I have been seeing a nurse in my community , she has been keeping an eye on it and such.Well I go there today and she calls my doc to tell her that the blood I am losing is no longer old blood that it is fresh blood.So I am ordered to go to emerg ASAP to meet my doc. I go there she says it is still old blood but I should be healing better than I am . No infection just leaking blood. Apparently I lost a lot of blood during my TR. So she poked at me for a bit(ouch) and wrapped me back up and I have to go see her Monday. If it is no better then she will have to open the incision (clot) and force it out quicker(great).So needless to say I am kinda annoyed..lol.My TR was 2 weeks yesterday, Here in Newfoundland TR's are done through a c-section incision, I know other places it is done through laparoscopy. So I am praying for a good weekend! 

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## needafriend

Hope you get better soon super....I had bleeding issues with mine as well. 
I had mine via c-sec scar as well. I have "heard" that going right inside vs laparoscopy is a better way and usually has more success.


----------



## Superstoked

Yes I heard that as well. They say they do not have that technology here....I know everything will be fine, just a minor set back. And she never forgot to remind me to wait that 3 stinky months to TTC. :( It will be here soon enough though! 

A rocawear baby sleeper hey...how cute, good job in getting the red hot sauce out! hehe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there Super. I also had my done with a c-section way but I had never had a c-section before so it took me a little longer to heal. Wishing you all the best. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello again ladies,

Shellie, you read all the post. Wow, you are good. Well now you know us a lot better.:hugs:

Adanma, sorry the witch showed up can you send her my way please. I cannot believe I am asking for her. :dohh:

Needa, I am looking forward to feeling my baby.:cloud9:

Hey Reeds, How are you today.

Well off to my son's game. Have a great evening ladies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready I am ok....just waiting for those big strong kicks and of course the gender scan! LOL


----------



## needafriend

Ready....I know u will feel your baby soon as well, all u great TR ladies will. 


Reeds...I want your ham and bean crockpot recipe and that chicken and dumplings ur always making. Sounds fattening and tasty!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am addicted to these foods lately. I am thinking this baby was hand picked by my Granny...she used to cook these foods all the time and this baby loves it! I will send you the recipes. They are so so simple!


----------



## shellie31

Hi Everyone.

Carole. With my youngest child i craved black coffee which i hated before & still don't like now lol. One cup a day was okay & didn't harm baby. The cream suit you got sounds really cute,glad you managed to get the stain out:happydance:.

Super.Aww thanks :hugs:. I also had my op done the c-section way & like Reeds i hadn't had a c-section before.It did take longer to heal,about 6 weeks before i was allowed to do anything heavy,i also slept a lot those weeks which my consultant said i would do. Take it easy,you'll get there in the end:thumbup:.

Adanma. Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs:.

Reeds. Good on you getting bargains :happydance:,i love a good bargain & thrift shops are great for that. You'll start getting big kicks & movements from baby soon,he'll be using his feet or hands to hook onto your ribs in no time lol :haha:.

Ready. Yeah i read it all,i'm a fast reader & it did help me to sort of know where you're all at in your ttc after TR journey:hugs:. Hope the :witch: comes soon for you so you can start ttc(can't believe i said that lol:haha:)

Well i've had a crappy night's sleep,just couldn't get comfy & feel sick:sick:.
The :witch: is on her way for me too:cry:. Wish she'd hurry up cos i'm excited about trying the soy. I bought EPO yesterday so going to take both.

:dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well with everyone. I will be doing homework today and will be on later. It is nice and chilly here in Texas. It is 56 today and last night at the game it was 48 degrees. Brrrr!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning Ladies ...Hope everyone has a awesome weekend :) 

Today is my hubby's birthday....he turned 36 today!! 
AFM: talked to nurse yesterday as the bleeding is still a period flow....Was told that it is probably my Seizure and BC interacting. So I am to stop this pack of BC's if i don't get AF in 2-4 weeks then i need to go in to get check out and get Preg. Test done.


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies...
Ready...yuk, homework.
I am so pumped, hubby and I picked the dates for our US shopping spree, Nov 26, 27 & 28. Just waiting for the pink or blue on Nov 19.


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, I hope you get it all figured out. Would it be a great surprise if it was a baby. 

Needa, where in the U.S. are you going to be?

I am almost done with homework. I normally leave it for Sunday but wanted to finish it today. I have to write an essay. :growlmad: I don't like writing essays.


----------



## needafriend

I was going to go to spokane Wa but we decided to go to Missoula montana. hey have the walmart, target, shopco and TJ maxx.....all that I need. Kinda wish there was a macy's but all well. I just ordered the swing, playard, nursing pillow, baby stuff organizer & vibe bouncer seat. Was going to order the crib but since we have a few stores to look at we will just get it there. Plus the car seat, stroller, bedding clothes newborn diapers etc there. It's getting more real now. Can't wait til I get to be there for u ladies going through this.


----------



## famof6

Needa,How exciting shopping for baby stuff!!


afm,af showed today,Dh wants me to make an appt.with the fertility clinic.No go I am going to wait until the new year.I don't want to be stressing any more than I already am around the holidays.Its my favorite time of the year.I have booked us a cabin in the Smoky Mountains the weekend before Thanksgiving.The kiddos are so excited.I just have to keep DH out of the hottub.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## needafriend

Fam....that sounds like soooo much fun. 

BTW...am I the only one who has no weekend life and is on bnb like 5 times a day? LOL....


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Fam....that sounds like soooo much fun.
> 
> BTW...am I the only one who has no weekend life and is on bnb like 5 times a day? LOL....

Nope normally on the weekends I am on here like 5-6 times as well. LOL


----------



## Superstoked

And me as well,always popping in ....LOL You are not alone! hehe

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! :)


----------



## needafriend

Morning ladies, Super and ready will get that message first. LOL....u gals are just quiet stalkers.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Good Evening all.. We its my operation tomorrow.. and it i am crapping myself.... :(

Hope everybody else is ok and had a good weekend..
xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck tomorrow Coffee! xx


----------



## Coffee Lover

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Coffee! xx

Thank you hun..x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Good luck *coffee*!! I am so excited for you. I remember the day before mine TR.

Guess what ladies the witch showed up today.:happydance: I cannot believe how happy I am to see her.


----------



## needafriend

GOODLUCK coffee...all will be great.
YAY for u ready.


----------



## Superstoked

Coffee, good luck tomorrow hun! 

ready!!! yay!!! Soo happy for you! xo


----------



## Coffee Lover

Thanks ladies, I'll keep you posted...

xxxxx


----------



## shellie31

Good luck Coffee:happydance:


----------



## loopylew2

Good Luck Coffee......xxx:hugs:
Yay for the witch arriving Ready....:happydance: lol


----------



## famof6

Good Luck Coffee!!!

Ready,glad she showed!!!


----------



## Adanma

good luck coffee!

wooohooooo ready!

AFM: we bought lumber to make the kids bunk beds. That was fun. We are going to get started on it next weekend. Well... hubby will. I will be cleaning out the kids room and getting ready to paint it. I get to shop for storage bins and shelves too! I'm such a nerd, I love storage! lol! Should be a fun project. They have decided on a train theme, but to make it a room they can grow into we are painting the room a slate blueish grey with a tan accent wall. I am going to blow up some of the pictures we took at the train museum in Campo california and frame them for artwork on the walls. So excited!

In ttc news: Really scant period this time. 1 day heavy, 1.5 days medium. That's all. I posted in ttc about it. I was wondering if it could mean a lining issue? And if so what can I do to encourage good lining?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Coffee, praying for long lengths and fast recovery.

Adanma, you and your hubby are very creative people. I wish I could be so creative.

Afm, af is much lighter than I am use to. :happydance: Thank God!!!:dance: I am just not sure how long she will last. Normally I go 3-4 days I hope to stay that long or shorter. LOL


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...I LOVE that slate grey colour. In canada we have a home reno show called love it or list it and she is always using that colour for bedrooms. fantastic idea about the pics as well.
Ready...glad ur period was lite, my first one was hellish, never had so many cramps and clots in my life. 

AFM...I have been a dry heaving machine this last week or two, I have to drink juice first thing in the am but no food. ODD.....


----------



## iamrestored77

I hope you all had a nice weekend. Ready- yay! Glad she showed up :). 

Coffee-successful surgery, speedy recovery

afm- I am spotting today period due today right on time.


----------



## Anxious5

Hello ladies ...Well things are going alright with the lawyer and all she just drew up my papers to respond to the ones I was served with, still need to come up with 600.00 more to finish paying her
Just made the toughest decision ever!!!!! Decided to move back to Tx with the kids but I have to leave my husband to do that...Pray for me ladies ....I am so SAD but also HAPPY, But most of all CONFUSED


----------



## ready4onemore

Anxious5 said:


> Hello ladies ...Well things are going alright with the lawyer and all she just drew up my papers to respond to the ones I was served with, still need to come up with 600.00 more to finish paying her
> Just made the toughest decision ever!!!!! Decided to move back to Tx with the kids but I have to leave my husband to do that...Pray for me ladies ....I am so SAD but also HAPPY, But most of all CONFUSED

Pray for the right decision to be made. God is not the author of confusing so pray and think very carefully why you want to do that. I know you are originally from Texas so are you home sick? Just wondering. Please don't think I am fussing at you are anything. I know you have to do what is best for you.:hugs: I will be praying for you and the children as well as your hubby. Have you spoke to him about it? If so how does he feel? Whatever your decision we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Praying for u anxious...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Any word from Coffee yet??

Anxious more prayers going up fr you. xxx


----------



## Adanma

anxious: thinking of you!

coffee: how did it go!?

needa: I love watching all the home shows here! We really got into it when we bought our house and it was so so so dated. We took a weekend and painted all but the kitchen and bath. So much fun. We just did our kitchen about a year ago. We painted the cabinets white and put in a nice chair rail in the eating area. Looks so much better. Next big project is our bathroom. It needs a new tub, tile, and vanity as well as paint so.... big job! 

Signing off tonite. Dinner, haircuts for boys, bathtime for boys, reading and bedtime for boys, bedtime for momma!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Wow,just got done reading. ..... Ready,yay AF came!! Coffee - good luck,hope you are resting peacefully in bed. Anxious- sweetie,I hope everything works out. AFM: right wrist got cortisone shot and was fitted for new braces. I will write more in the morning. ...nighty night.


----------



## Adanma

navy: do you have carpal tunnel or something? sounds painful to have a shot in the wrist!

Yet another of my friends is pregnant. She has been trying for 2 months. Happy for her, but.... sad for me.

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Adanma said:


> navy: do you have carpal tunnel or something? sounds painful to have a shot in the wrist!
> 
> Yet another of my friends is pregnant. She has been trying for 2 months. Happy for her, but.... sad for me.
> 
> Adanma

morning ladies!! heads up i am typing with left hand...sorry if words are mis-spelled....i am right hand dominit!!! 
To answer your question Adanma is yes i have carpal tunnel in both wrist but it it much worst in right wrist. I have had this for 3 and half months now and it has progressed fast,the dr's don't know why. I go to PT every Tuesday morning and I started Cortisone Shot in right wrist yesterday.....hand is still numb and my fingers are kinda swollen still.....my fingers reminds me of little sausages!! But at least my wrist and hand aren't hurting ....I was in tears yesterday while the dr was messing with my wrist and having me do weird hand/wrist exercises and strength testing. So Dr also changed my braces and put me in more rigid braces ...they have a metal plate on top of my hand, wrist and arm and on bottom too!!! i will get a picture of them when hubby comes home tonight. 
okay need to go get ready for PT...be back on later. Have a good day ladies:flower:


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not been on for while Hope your all well.....

Well im 13 dpo and done a ic test which came up faint line so Hubby went out and got a FRER to be sure...and def a :bfp: trying to upload a pic for u all to see so will post one soon as i can

Excited and very very scared after having ectopic in Aug......

Will keep u all updated x


----------



## needafriend

OH JOSEY.....
fantastic news hun, congrats on the BFP....praying for u and babes. I am sure the chances are smoking slim that it is a tubal...YAYYAY for u!!!!


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies....

Hope you can see this cos i can......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## needafriend

fuzzy pic but that PINK line is clear!! I see it. I am so happy for u. Healthy pg prayer already said for u and baby!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Coffee, thinking of you. Please post when you can

Navy, I hope you get to feeling better soon. 

Josey, congrats. I am very happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Yay ready...Love the new ticker girl.


----------



## Adanma

josey: yay! congrats!

navy: sounds awful. I hope things resolve soon. Are they thinking surgery?

so tired today. no desire to cook dinner. ick or eat it. hope i'm not getting sick

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Congrats Josey!!!!:happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Well...may not see baby on Nov 19 for the gender scan. Hubby has been smoking home sick and usually he goes home every two years for a visit. We decided since we bought the house and a new car all within the last 4 months plus having a baby on the way we would postpond the trip to Africa til Dec 2011 but he is missing the family. His brother from Paris will be there for two weeks so we are looking at getting him tkts to go home on Monday. Yay....I am happy for him but bummed about the scan. He told me to go anyways and just tell him the sex but I want him to be there. So looks like I am going to re-book it if he goes. 
Our trip to Missoula to pick up all the baby stuff we ordered will have to be on Dec 3 now as well. 

How is everyone else doing tonite?


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies :) just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing. Wow,Josey Congrats on bfp...sending sticky bean vibes and prayers for you. Ready- love the new ticker! And thank you,My health will get better and I just have to keep thinking positive. Needa- sorry to hear the postpone gender scan.....hope your hubby has fun back home. Adanma- yes surgery is an option but Dr wants to try cortisone shots first... I went to PT and couldn't feel anything and now I can feel and my wrist is worn out and achy but I will take that anyday over stiff sharp shooting pain and limited movement and use of hands. I am off to bed,I have inventory and putting together orders tomorrow. Nighty night


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning,

Needa, I am sorry about the scan. I think if is very sweet of you to want him there, I would too. Glad he gets to go home still. Maybe you can get your scan the same day as Reeds. I think she goes on the 30th, if your dh is back.

Navy, glad to know you feel better. Your are handling it very well I think.

Afm, I am feeling great. My cycle is almost over. :happydance:


----------



## Adanma

good morning!

needa: That's great he can get back home regularly. Stinks for the scan though. Where in Africa is his family?

navy: Glad you're doing a bit better. Hopefully it doesn't need surgery to resolve!

ready: I'm cd6 today so we are only a couple days off. Are you going to go ahead and try then this cycle? ( I would! lol!)

josey: When do you go to see your doc? How exciting eh?!

coffee: Hope all is well girl.

AFM: Feeling much better today. Still tired, but I have had a rough couple of days with the boys. It's as much me as it is them though. I have been fighting with Ian's school to get some feedback on how he is doing socially in school. I think I am going to have to get an IEP (individualized education plan) for him before I can get the feedback I need. There are only 100 kids in morning kindergarten and they have a team of like 4 people in supportive services. It shouldn't come to this. Its as if they don't observe him because he's above expectation in academics and is fine behaviorally in class. I explained that aspergers is not a learning disability so I don't expect him to slip academically. I'm asking them for feedback on the social growth or lack of. grrrrrrrr!

in ttc related news: cd6. waiting. lol. gonna start bding soon. cd 9 usually since I have o'd as early as 11 before.should make for a fun couple of weeks! lol

how is everyone this am?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I think we are going to try. Not 100% sure but I am about 80% sure. LOL Do you watch "parenthood"? I love that show. They have a couple on there that has a son with aspergers. I did not quite understand it until I start watching that show. I would get IEP soon.


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies ,,,,,,I phoned Epac today and got my bloods done and repeating every 48 hrs when they took a level they can scan they doing it even if its before 6 weeks as shoulde able to see something by then fingers crossed x x x


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...I hear ya on the lack of motivation for cooking supper. I have been so lazy that way lately. Fight fight fight for your son, the school system lacks in so many ways.

Ready....so glad your cycle is almost over and good luck on the upcoming 80% trying...LOL

Navy....sorry your having so many health concerns these days. Take care.

Josey....H&H nine to u!

Where is everyone else these days? Hope your healing well coffee.


----------



## cheekybint

Hey ladies

Half way through cycle 12, CD15, think i'm 1/2 dpo. Not even contemplating getting my hopes up anymore so will just wait and see what happens.

Can't take much more of this TTC, we are NTNP from Jan onwards


----------



## needafriend

Beautiful avatar Cheeky....Congrats! FX for U!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Josey that is the best news!! so happy for you! Is the dr seeing you right away?


----------



## loopylew2

Josey Super Mega Congratulations.....
Needa i hear what your saying with the scan, it just wouldnt be the same well unless you could hook up a live link to hubby........lol
Afm nothing to report on Cd7.....xxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

*Needa*, I was wondering the same thing where is everyone?

*Josey*, I am so happy for you. Praying for you. Keep us posted.

*Cheeky*, you pictures are so beautiful.

*Reeds*, how are you doing today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ready I am finally feeling better...thx


----------



## Adanma

cheeky love the pic

needa love yours too

ready: I have not watched parenthood. I don't get into shows very easily. Is it any good then? I love watching other kids with aspergers and seeing the similarities and differences!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> cheeky love the pic
> 
> needa love yours too
> 
> ready: I have not watched parenthood. I don't get into shows very easily. Is it any good then? I love watching other kids with aspergers and seeing the similarities and differences!
> 
> Adanma


I love that show. It is not a reality show just a regular cast show on NBC. On last night's episode they were in line a store and in the express lane. The guy in front of them had 17 items but the line was for 10 or less. So the son starts taking seven of his items and putting them back. You will have to go to Hulu or NBC.com and see th show. Last season is when he was diagnosed.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello Ladies,

Ready, how exciting!! I will send baby dust your way doll! xo

Coffee, I hope all is well hun.

Navy, I hope you feel better real soon. xo

Need, sorry about the scan delay, but how nice for hubby to see his family. Beautiful pic btw.:)

Adanma,The school systems are so hard to get things done.Stay strong and things will work out I am sure.

josey, Congrats.So happy for you! :)

AFM,my last post I mentioned that I was at emerg because of the bleeding. Well I ended up there again. Doc had to re-cut my incision because the blood needed to be released and I got an infection. So they removed the stitches and have it packed.I see my nurse yesterday and she sent me back to emerg because I was bleeding to much for her liking. So the doc on call had to use Silver nitrate. So things are looking much better today, bleeding has stopped!!! YAY taking antibiotics for the infection and packing will continue to be changed daily until it is all healed. I think I may have experienced the worst case scenario with my TR . LOL But the worse is over... just gotta heal all over again which I am okay with as long as I know that I am healthy. :)


----------



## Navy2mom

*Evening ladies *

*Josey~ Can't wait to hear your Beta levels...i pray that everything goes well for you sweetie*

*Super~ WOW!! Sorry to hear you had to go back to the ER a second time,glad everything is starting to look up for you.....I will put you in to my nightly prayers *

*Ready~ I love that show!!  *

*Needa ~ thank you and i will be fine... no matter how bad something seems or gets there is aways a light at the end of the tunnel.... I am a fighter and i won't let this get me down!! lol*

*Reeds~ hope you are doing well*

*Adanma~ two of my kids have IEP's....You should get one done for your son,it has helped in many ways for both my kids.*

*Hope everyone is having a good night.... *

*AFM: I called and talked to my Nurse pract.(NP) cuz i was confused on the whole 12 day cycle !! ....Well i just stopped yesterday evening!! it went on for 5 days...that's just crazy to me ,has anyone ever heard of a 12 day cycle?? Nurse said to count this as a period so that means i am on CD6 today....so hopefully around the 22nd i won't start bleeding again (cuz that is when AF should of been due!!) SO CONFUSING!! Okay, so on brighter news!!! DH and I have also decided to start TTC in Dec after my next AF!! :yay: I am so VERY excited....but we are taking the if it happens it happens approach so we don't stress our selfs and sex life out!!*
*Sending baby dust,sticky vibes to all you lovely ladies  *


----------



## Anxious5

Thank all you ladies for keeping my in your prayers this is a very hard decision for me ....
Congrats Josey!!!!! 
Well December is gonna be my last atttempt for a baby till I work all this mess outHopefullt by Feruary hubby will be in Tx with me


----------



## shellie31

Josey:happydance:Congratulations:happydance:. That's great news,heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Super.Sorry you're having to go through your healing again :hugs:

Anxious :hugs:

Needa. Love the new picture:thumbup:

Navy.:hugs:You really are an inspiration,your wrists sound really painful & yet you don't let it get you down,i really hope the shots help.

Hi Ready,Reeds,Adanma & anyone i've missed.

AFM. Well i'm still waiting on the :witch: & in 2 minds about doing a test cos i know from past experience that as soon as i do AF arrives lol :haha:,so for now i think i'll just wait.It's good to think i might be in with a chance lol.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Good morning Ladies, I am home now.. the operation was very successful, but the hospital stay was a nightmare :(... on bed rest for the next 5 days.. will do a longer post when i can sit more comfortable with the laptop... Hope all you ladies are ok.. Also quick question did any of you ladies bleed much after the operation.....

xxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Coffee Lover said:


> Good morning Ladies, I am home now.. the operation was very successful, but the hospital stay was a nightmare :(... on bed rest for the next 5 days.. will do a longer post when i can sit more comfortable with the laptop... Hope all you ladies are ok.. Also quick question did any of you ladies bleed much after the operation.....
> 
> xxxx


Coffee, glad you are home and very happy that it was very successful! :thumbup: Rest is the best thing for you to heal. You asked did anyone bleed after operation...do you mean from the incision or from down below? I did bleed for 3 weeks after operation through my incision....But I had complications. Everyday gets better. Everyone misssed you! we are all glad you are home and now it is time to heal my dear :hug:

AFM, I am off to see the nurse to have packing changed then I will come back to do some baking I think!!! Been craving banana bread past couple of days.:cake: 

Good morning to everyone and have a great day!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning everyone!!!

*Super*, Glad you are getting better. Sorry you had to go back to the ER. Can you send me some banana bread?:winkwink:

*Navy*, Glad you are handling the wrist thing very well. You rock. Sorry about the 12 day cycles. Congrats on TTC again. 

*Shellie*, I hope the :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp:!!

*Coffee*, Glad it all went well. I pray you recover well. 


Afm, went to see my trainer yesterday and she worked me. My cycle has ended. :happydance: Just waiting to "O" now. So I pray we catch :spermy: the egg. 

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## Adanma

good morning! 1st and foremost I just had an amazing experience at the pharmacy. I bought pregnancy tests, preseed, jelly beans, and socks. The cashier couldn't be more than 17 or 18 and she looked sooooo uncomfortable! lmao! It was kinda a wierd order...

navy: I wish we had decided to do the IEP from the beginning, but we thought we would see how he does 1st. If I had some feedback maybe I could make a better decision, but no one is giving me feedback! How can I know if he needs this if no one talks to me!?

I have been referred to the school social worker now. I guess support services doesn't want to hear from me anymore. humpf! I don't think they really understand who they are dealing with here. The hospitals already have my picture tacked up labled bitch I'm sure, and the school will soon too. If people just did their jobs it wouldn't come to that! And if they think for a minute that I am going to be intimidated out of doing what I need to they have another thought coming! Don't make me go to the school board. Cuz I will. End of rant.

ready: lol at the supermarket thing! We went to the register once and Ian says, "um...excuse me...why don't you carry organic products? We eat organic food because it doesn't contain pesticides or genetically modified organisms." hahahahaaaa! The cashier was like uh.......? lol! Sounds like a cool show. Fx for you this cycle girl!

super: wow what an ordeal! glad you're on the healing track now.

coffee: I hate being at the hospital. Glad you're home and healing!

anxious: sorry about all the stress. Are you guys able to try this month too? Fx for you that it happens sooner rather than later. What a great xmas gift it would be eh?


In other better news, I think we are going to put the ol house on the market come spring and move. They are opening a STEM (science, tech, engineering, math) school in a nearby city and I would love for my kids to go there. My sister is the assistant principal of the school too so I know it's in good hands! Exciting! We also went and priced some vans, but we will not buy until I have a sticky one. We will actually end up with a smaller payment too which is great!

In ttc news: CD7. Feeling really not good. Tummy upset and so so tired. If I hadn't just had my period I would be pulling out a test I'm sure! I've been back on my whole foods no red meat antioxidant rich diet which I love. I bet in a week I feel fantastic. Back to yoga tonite. Hubby also hitting the gym and eating well. Ready to make a baby! I've lost 5 lbs so that feels good too!

Hope everyone has a nice day!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Super....Love the new pic, and that's good that they cleaned up your incision, it will heal in no time now.

Anxious...still praying for u to have the strength to deal with your stressful situation.

Shellie....your strong for not testing, I have shares in FRER cause I bought so many.

Navy.....keep up the positive attitude, hoping you will heal soon.

Ready...congrats on the workout, send some energy my way.

Coffee....Glad your feeling better....rest up.

Adanma....WOW on the house thingy and moving. EXCITING. And u go girl, fight for your kids as no one else knows a mothers love for wanting the best for them. And YAY on the weight loss.

AFM...hubby is leaving tomorrow to Dakar Senegal to see his family til Nov 30th. I am happy for him but sad as we are really close and I am going to miss him like mad. (not going to miss cooking all that meat for him....) So scan is going to be Dec 1, so I am kinda bummed about that but it's important for me to wait for him. This is my first time finding out the sex of a child so I am excited. Then we are off to Missoula Mt to get all our baby stuff on Dec 3. My parents are in Yuma til mid Dec and we will be going to see them in BC for a few days after Christmas...my dad is doing good. Still moving slow but he has been in the pool with my mom and putting together a new BBQ. God is amazing to have saved him the way he did without the liver and kidney damage they said he was going to suffer from. AMAZING....So packing and ironing the mans clothes and getting gift bags ready for his mom and sisters. (they love it when I send them girly treats from bath and body works....) 
Have a great day my girls.....


----------



## Adanma

oh needa you're such a good wife! hahahaa! If I didn't want to cook the meat he wouldn't be eating it! I love lamb though so... You are also sweet to iron. I don't do that. I throw it in the dryer with a damp rag and let the steam iron it! LMAO! My poor husband! So good about your dad. Wow! So he should make a full recovery? How amazing after all he went through!

Got an appt with the social worker. She sounds meek. I hate talking to people who aren't assertive. I always come off as aggressive and mean then. How can you be a social worker and be meek!?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

*Needa*, you are such a good wifey. I know what you mean about being close to your hubby. I am like that with my hubby. 

*Adanma*, that would be totally cook if your kids could go to school where their aunt works. I say go for it. We are almost cycle buddies.

*Reeds*, how are things with you today?

I was thinking about MrsMommy lately. I hope all is well with her. As well as Bdwell and Joanne.


----------



## needafriend

I was thinking of mrsmommy too the other day. A few weeks ago frogger posted a poas that looked positive but haven't seen anything since???

Adanma....you made me laugh as I do the same trick with the wet cloth in the dryer. LOL...but it's a special occasion and I know he wants to look nice and blingy so I will iron the dress shirts. He LOVES lamb and the smell has been making me gag so I make him cook it out in the sunroom so I can't smell it. LOL....
I am the same, some people think I am a bitch but I am not, I fight for what I deserve and am a consumer and HATE being ripped off. I don't expect anything for free but I do want what I pay for. (on the other hand, I would give someone the shirt off my back when it's needed)

Ready....My man and I are best friends, I never had that with the ex husband. I actually like spending time with this one. haha


----------



## famof6

Super,nice pic!I love putting faces to the names even if they are screen names.lol

Adanma,you iron like me lol.You sound like me when it comes to my kids,I am usually a very nice lady but when it concerns my kids the witch comes out.

Coffee,Glad it was a sucess!I started af the day after on time,but the nurse said I would have had bleeding anyway.

Needa,I to never had that with my ex,and sometimes can't believe that they really are men like DH.I would not trade him for anything.Hope mom and baby are doing well!

Ready,sorry if I missed it,but are you trying this cycle?We are all almost cycle buddies.I am on cd 6 today.You ladies can help me with my phantom symptoms.


Shellie,Yay for not testing.I just don't have the will power.I run to empty the bathroom trash can when someone comes over.I am afraid they will learn of my poas addiction.

Anxious,hoping you get that bfp before then!:hugs:

Navy,hope you are doing well.:hugs:

Reeds,How are you and baby doing?

Ladies I am so very sorry if I have left anyone out!

afm,I am only taking prenatal and folic this cycle.I did add this little fertility calendar app on my phone.Its simple but fun.I think I have 5 digital opks left,I am going to use those starting around cd 13 and thats all the poas for me this cycle.Hahaha I say that now but only time will tell.I may be Oing while we are on our weekend away with the kiddos next weekend.Either we go away alot or my O falls the few times we do go somewhere.


----------



## Superstoked

famof6, yes I agree...putting a face to a name is great, it makes you feel that much closer :)

Good evening to all the ladies, I am off to bed now, have to get dressing changed in the AM.
Cheers!


----------



## Anxious5

I am not able to try this mnth cuz I am in Tx and he is in Mexico , We will try in December but after that not sure when we will be able to again:nope:.....I am thinking I can visit him again in February but just not sure things are soooo screwed up right now:wacko:


----------



## famof6

Good Morning Ladies!!

Anxious,I am sorry you are going through so much right now.:hugs:

afm,I am super excited I have the weekend off,even though DH has to work.DS has his first wrestling match today,can't wait!!I am off to bed to get a few hours sleep before time to get the kiddos.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well today.

*Fam* Yay for you being off. Glad you can get some rest.

*Anxious*, I hope you get a BFP real soon. Enjoy your time with hubby. 

Afm, nothing much to report. No big plans for the weekend just studying and relaxing (I hope).


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you for thinking of me Ready. I have been trying to unwind from our daughters wedding last Saturday. All went well and she looked BEAUTIFUL! It was amazing! Very emotional for me to say the least. 
Things are still a little crazy, so as soon as we get things back to normal, I will post piccies and do a proper update. :hugs: and baby :dust: to all!


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> Thank you for thinking of me Ready. I have been trying to unwind from our daughters wedding last Saturday. All went well and she looked BEAUTIFUL! It was amazing! Very emotional for me to say the least.
> Things are still a little crazy, so as soon as we get things back to normal, I will post piccies and do a proper update. :hugs: and baby :dust: to all!

I am so glad you post. Yes please give us an update. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Ladies....my heart is so sad today, took hubby to the airport and he is off to Chicago, Brussels then Africa. This is going to be a long 17 days. I am such a co-dependant and miss him like mad already.


----------



## Superstoked

famof6\ Enjoy your weekend!:flower:

needafriend- Sorry your heart is sad today :( 17 days will be here and gone in no time. I would probably would go crazy if I had to be away from hubby that long too! But we are here if you need a chat...anything. xo

All you wonderful ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Ladies....my heart is so sad today, took hubby to the airport and he is off to Chicago, Brussels then Africa. This is going to be a long 17 days. I am such a co-dependant and miss him like mad already.

:hugs: I am the same with my hubby so I can understand. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for feeling me super and ready, I have even been bawling today...LOL, sad eh. Must be hormones as well..,..


----------



## shellie31

Hi Ladies.

Coffee. I'm glad your op went well,take time to heal,won't be long till you're back on the ttc rollercoaster lol :haha:.

Needa. I was so tempted to do a test cos i am a POAS addict lol & i do have loads,my bedside cabinet is full of pg tests & lots of other ttc stuff lol :haha:. Sorry your feeling sad :hugs:

Well the :witch: got me yesterday :cry: but onto a brighter note,the start of my soy journey begins tonight :wohoo::wohoo:. I'm feeling really positive about this cos we've tried everything else,so FX it helps bring me my :bfp:

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## famof6

Needa,sorry you are sad:hugs:

Shellie,FX that soy works for you.I am not taking it this cycle but maybe next.

afm,DS won all of his matches.I don't really understand the scoring in wrestling,but knew he won when they raised his arm.lol.There is not much going on with me this weekend.I gotta get the boys hair cut get some Christmas stuff out of the attic so I can stuff some presents up there.One more work week then off for a week.:happydance:

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Good morning ladies, I am still on mega amounts of painkillers, so if i dont make sense then sorry..lol.... Have been on bed rest since i left hospital on wednesday.. my stitches come out today which i am really not looking forward to :( i know its gonna hurt.... in my mind i just keep telling myself it will all be worth iy in the end.... I am on bed rest until a least monday and then have to take it easy for the rest of the week......The bleeding i had was just my period which come right on time... So if my cylces stay the same I should be able to start trying at the end of jan, as the doctor has said i have to wait 10-12 weeks before trying as the tubes need time to heal and if you try to earlier it can damage the tubes very quickley and i really dont want to risk that.. So we are aiming for that date.. 
My husband has been amazing, he has been doing everything for me.. I really couldnt of got through it with out him....

Hope you ladies are ok, sorry i havent replied to each of you,but scrolling back on the mesages was making feel a bit wozzy..lol 

xxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Coffee Lover said:


> Good morning ladies, I am still on mega amounts of painkillers, so if i dont make sense then sorry..lol.... Have been on bed rest since i left hospital on wednesday.. my stitches come out today which i am really not looking forward to :( i know its gonna hurt.... in my mind i just keep telling myself it will all be worth iy in the end.... I am on bed rest until a least monday and then have to take it easy for the rest of the week......The bleeding i had was just my period which come right on time... So if my cylces stay the same I should be able to start trying at the end of jan, as the doctor has said i have to wait 10-12 weeks before trying as the tubes need time to heal and if you try to earlier it can damage the tubes very quickley and i really dont want to risk that.. So we are aiming for that date..
> My husband has been amazing, he has been doing everything for me.. I really couldnt of got through it with out him....
> 
> Hope you ladies are ok, sorry i havent replied to each of you,but scrolling back on the mesages was making feel a bit wozzy..lol
> 
> xxx


Coffee take it easy. It should not hurt whent they take the stiches out. It will fill like someone drawing with their finger (kind of). I am glad your hubby is such a great support.


Hello ladies!! I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Superstoked

Coffee, Glad to see you here. Everyday is better than the last so things will get better and it will all be worth it in the end! Continue to get lots of rest, it helps the recovery. I was told to wait 3 months as well, she kinda has me scared so I think I will follow that order..lol.Glad you have hubby helping out, makes a world of difference. Take care.

Hello Ready, and all the ladies. xo


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I was told to wait 2-3 cycles as well. I was going to try this month but hubby and I thought about it and will wait. We are trying to get a home and I still want to lose a few pounds, plus the holidays. So I have enough stress in my life. LOL


----------



## Superstoked

Ready, yes I agree too much at one time can be a bit much. It just feels so long to wait, excited I guess..lol But I am not yet fully recovered and it will be another couple of weeks. So it will all work fine. And it seems a little risky, taking a chance on the tubes..but who am I....most people can start right away..depends on the individual I guess. I would also like to lose a few pounds, but with the holidays coming up, it will be a challenge..hehe

Off to do some housework..ugghh lol BBL

Cheers


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello ladies! I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks now. 

I just had my TR yesterday! Dr. said my tubes are 6cm.

I've enjoyed reading all of your posts...and I'm looking forward to being part of this group! 

I'm 35 (36 next month), dh and I have been married for 17 1/2 years..we have three dc - oldest turned 17 last week:cry:..our other two dc are 12-1/2 and 8. 

We're excited to start TTC! The dr. said to wait 30 days...which should land right during O time :happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Welcome faith....This is a great group of ladies. Congrats on the reversal and hope your journey is a short one.

Coffee...so glad your healing.

Hope everyone else is fantastic. 

AFM...hubby landed in Africa, he will be on his way to his familys home now and knocking on the door soon. What a surprise for them. I miss him so much already but I smile when I know how much his family needed to see him.


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome Faith. Glad to have you. I just had my TR on October 5th and there are a couple of ladies who had theirs a couple weeks after me. I will not start ttc until next month or January.

Needa, glad he had a safe trip. He will be home soon. I know how you feel but we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Welcome Faith! What a lovely bunch of ladies here! I am new here myself. They made me feel at home right away. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. hope your all doing well. Welcome to the new ladies and good luck with all the TRs that were just done. WIshing you all a speedy recovery and may your ttc be a shory one. xxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Thank you all for the warm welcome! :flower: 

We are anxious to start TTC. I'm going to get some OPKs and PG tests ordered soon so I'll have them when our wait time is over!

I'm also wondering about the two fertility tests available at Babyhopes...the First Response Fertility Test for Women and Spermcheck for Men..have any of you tried these?

Thanks so much!


----------



## famof6

Welcome Faith!!Congrats on the TR!!

I have used the FR test for women.I really don't know much about it.It came in a box of hpt.I think it stated to use on cd3.It came up in the normal range,but I have not had any other testing done.I am going to look into the spermcheck.I have not seen that before.


----------



## cheekybint

Welcome to all the new ladies!

I'm Mel, and I had my reversal November 2009, now in my 12th cycle and desparately trying not to give up hope!

I wish you all a fast recovery and a short TTC journey xxxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Good day ladies... I have a few questions..I have been here a couple of weeks and I am unsure of some terms you ladies use like OPKs , cd3, ....and a few others I've seen. :blush:. I have figured a couple out but there are some have me stuck.:dohh:

I hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekend.:flower:


----------



## cheekybint

Hey superstoked :)

CD = Cycle Day
OPK = Ovulation Prediction Kit aka ovulation tests
DPO = Days past ovulation
LP = Luteal Phase (the part of the cycle after ovulation)

There is a thread somewhere on BnB that lists them all but if you're stuck on any others just ask :D

HTH


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone is doing great today.

Cheeky, how is everything going? I so love your pic.

Super, I will look for the link for the abbrevations for you.


EDIT ~ found the link here it is https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great today.
> 
> Cheeky, how is everything going? I so love your pic.
> 
> Super, I will look for the link for the abbrevations for you.
> 
> 
> EDIT ~ found the link here it is https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html

Thanks Doll :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

SICK again with the same thing I had a few weeks ago!!! YUK

Hope you beautiful ladies are all great!!!


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> SICK again with the same thing I had a few weeks ago!!! YUK
> 
> Hope you beautiful ladies are all great!!!


Feel better soon hun.:friends:


----------



## shellie31

Needa. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:.

:hi: to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well?

Sending loads of :dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Needa, I hope you get to feeling better soon.

Shellie, I love your journal.

Super, Glad I could help with the link.

I hope everyone has a super day.


----------



## Anxious5

Needa.........Hope you get to feeling better
Afm...just poppin in to say hi to everyone, I am still workin in Tx. and have 2 weeks till I see my Dh again ( Man I miss him and the kids soo much!) I only have 2 weeks to spend with him then Its back to Tx. for us


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for the well wishes ladies....

Anxious,...hoping your two weeks go FAST.
Shellie...love the new pic, Ready...u have a great day as well.


----------



## Adanma

Just have a minute here. Will read and respond to updates a little later.

CD11 for me. Lots of bding going on. Very busy weekend painting kids room etc. Busy week ahead with doc appts for Ian etc. SO TIRED!

Hope all is well with everyone and welcome to the new folks!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma.....there must be lots of bding going on, haven't seen u all wknd. LOL Catch that egg....


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Everyone,
Hope you're all doing well & that theres loads of :sex: going on in the mission to get the :spermy: to catch those eggys. 

Ready. Glad you love my journal :cloud9:,it means alot that you came over to read it :hugs:.

Anxious. FX the next 2 weeks fly by & your reunited with your DH :winkwink:

Needa. Aww thank you :kiss: That was taken at our wedding,one of the best days of my life :cloud9:. Hope you're feeling better now?

Adanma. You go girl & get :sex:. Catch that eggy :happydance:

Well as for me i'm now on CD4 & upped my soy dose up to 200mg tonight. I can't wait till the :witch: buggers off so that i can get :sex: (feeling really horny ATM & want to jump hubby lol :rofl:)Just want to get this babymaking show on the road :yipee:.

Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Superstoked

shellie31-Good luck , sending :dust: to you! :hugs: 

Adanma- :dust: for you as well!!! :hugs: 

Lots of :sex: happening this month!!! hehe

Anxious5- Hi to you too!! :friends: Thinking of you at this time away from your hubby! Us ladies are only a click away if that helps:hugs2:

needafriend- How are you feeling?:wave:

ready4onemore- How are things?

And for anyone else I may have missed :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: to all the lovely ladies!!

AFM, I am still seeing the nurse daily getting bandage changed. I am almost all sealed up!!! yay!!:happydance: She says another week or so and I should be brand new.:wohoo: I have 2 more months before I am allowed to TTC :brat: LOL Just seems so long!!! But I shall be a good girl!!!..(for now) hehe.

Cheers!


----------



## needafriend

Very colourful messages ladies, takes me longer to read. LOL....

I am actually feeling better today, still coughing but my voice is coming back already.


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> Very colourful messages ladies, takes me longer to read. LOL....
> 
> I am actually feeling better today, still coughing but my voice is coming back already.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies!!

Needa,hope you get better soon!

Anxoius,I too hope the 2 weeks goes by really fast,then maybe the next 2 will drag by like the 2ww so you&kids can spend time with Dh:hugs:

Adanma,Catch that egg girl!

Super,Hope you heal quickly.Maybe the time will fly by with the holidays around the corner.

Shellie,FXed soy gets you that bfp!

afm,I am cd9,started the bd marathon last night.Hoping this week goes by quick.I am ready for my weekend away!!


----------



## needafriend

Good luck fam....sending some positive baby energy your way


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

*Adanma*, I hope you get your BFP this cycle.

*Needa*, I am glad you are feeling better.

*Shellie(I meant SUPER)-*, did she said no sex at all or can you have protected sex? (sorry if tmi).

*Fam*, I hope you catch the eggie too. I think we are close in cycles.

Afm, nothing special going on. Just waiting for the holidays.


----------



## famof6

Thanks Needa & Ready,hoping its my time!!

Ready,I can't believe its already been a month since your TR.You will be TTC before you know it!!


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Well i slept like a :baby: last night :yipee: Not sure if it's cos i'm upping my soy dose to 200mg for the last 3 days but i'm not complaining cos usually my :sleep: is crap & i wake every couple of hours :growlmad:.

Super. Aww thanks for the good luck :hugs:. It's great that you're healing well :happydance: I'm sending loads of :dust: to you too.

Needa:flower: I'm glad you're feeling better :hugs:

Fam. Aww thank you :hugs:. I'm hoping & [-o&lt; that the soy helps me to get my :bfp:. You go girl & get :sex: lots of :spermy: to catch that egg & a :bfp: for you. Keeping everything crossed (apart from my legs,i'll be needing them open for my :sex: marathon lol :rofl:)

Ready. Think you got me mixed up with Super lol :haha:. I will certainly be :sex: just as soon as the :witch: goes away,which could be in a day or 2 as it's non existant now :yipee:.

:hi: to anyone i've missed,sorry :blush:.


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies...

Been for more bloods today the last ones i got took were 34 and went up to 60 nurse was happy they doubled had them taken today so looking for high number as not had them taken since fri 

Am phoning at 3.30 for results FX

Hi to everyone x x


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Shellie, you were right I got you mixed up with super. Correction made.

Josey, I am so happy for you. Please keep us updated.

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Adanma

josey: fx! how exciting!

I have been away having sex for the past several days so I apologize for my lack of updates and support. I hope everyone is well and I'm praying for all of us trying to get out bfp soon! Our preggo ladies are such inspiration to me I hope all of you are feeling well.

Found out that my Ian does in fact need to have a late circumcision. He has redundant foreskin and it has fused together making peeing painful as there is only like a pin hole to pee out of. Poor baby. But he is informed about it and is looking forward to being able to pee normally. He is having the surgery the 24th. When they are older like that they have to go under general anesthesia so it's a bit scary. Will be his second surgery and he will be 6 in dec. My poor little man.

I feel awful. Stomach sick, tired. It was to the point where I took a test thinking maybe my scant period wasn't a period really, but alas... not pregnant. Just sick I guess.

Once again I hope everyone is well

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I am sorry that you are not feeling well. I am also sorry for you little man having to have surgery. Will he be out of school for a few days?


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....U made me laugh so hard I almost pee-d, your opener was priceless " I have been away having sex for the past several days".....Well, I have been here NOT having sex for the last couple of days. LOL....
SO sorry to hear that your little man has to have that done over again. Too bad it was not done fully the first time.

Hello Ready...how are u today?

Josey, hope u know u have the biggest cheer section here! FX for u and babes.

AFM,....I am so congested and phlemy. Went for my GD test again, they could not fit me in to get it done by 11:15 to grab my Landon from Kgarden so I had to bail. I had fasted already, gagged all the way there as I need h2o with juice mixed in every morning. No food as I will get sick...have to wait an hour to eat. So....after the test was cancelled, went to McD drive thru for a tea, ice water and muffin. Ate it in front of the fruit and veggie store as I was waiting for it to open. ( I need fresh dill) Got sick EVERYWHERE....in the suv, my winter coat, clothes. What a mess....I have an apt at the PG womans health clinic thurs to have it done again and to see why I am so nauseated at this stage??? 

So, I have to go make myself look beautiful as I am going to skype my love. 

Have a good one ladies...

BTW...My baby moved to the next flower in my ticker...AWWWW


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> *Adanma*, I hope you get your BFP this cycle.
> 
> *Needa*, I am glad you are feeling better.
> 
> *Shellie(I meant SUPER)-*, did she said no sex at all or can you have protected sex? (sorry if tmi).
> 
> *Fam*, I hope you catch the eggie too. I think we are close in cycles.
> 
> Afm, nothing special going on. Just waiting for the holidays.

Ready, she said sex was allowed but don't get preggers....:sad2:


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend- Sorry you are feeling so yucky :( Better days ahead hun xo. Skype, how exciting! And your baby is growing..awww. Feel better soon.


----------



## Adanma

needa: lol! Girl last night I was like, "Can you hurry up and get to bed because we have to have sex and I'm tired." He looked at me like.....uh.... how romantic....LMAO! I can't do this much longer!

OOp! baby crying! brb

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, I sure hope they find out why you have been so sick. :hugs: I hope you start feeling better son. :hugs:

Super, I know don't you just hate that. But I think they just want your body's hormones to catch up with your body. That (TR) is a big change to your body.


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> Needa, I sure hope they find out why you have been so sick. :hugs: I hope you start feeling better son. :hugs:
> 
> Super, I know don't you just hate that. But I think they just want your body's hormones to catch up with your body. That (TR) is a big change to your body.

I do hate it...grrr. I know it what is best for me. It is a big change..and with the complications I had...I am still not 100% But I have just about one month down!!!:happydance: LOL 2 more to go:cry: lol How are you doing with it all ? Will you be TTC soon?


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> I do hate it...grrr. I know it what is best for me. It is a big change..and with the complications I had...I am still not 100% But I have just about one month down!!!:happydance: LOL 2 more to go:cry: lol How are you doing with it all ? Will you be TTC soon?

Yes next month. That will be 2 complete cycles.


----------



## shellie31

:hi:.
Another great nights :sleep: for me :yipee:. I guess i should be making the most of it cos the :sex: marathon begins in 2 days :happydance: Going to try the SMEP & as i'm feeling very horny just now lol :saywhat::flasher: we'll see how it goes :winkwink:.

Josey:thumbup: That's great news that your figures are doubling :cloud9:

Adanma. Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well & that your lil boy has troubles too :hugs:. :rofl: at you being AWOL cos you were :sex:. FX theres lots of :spermy: to catch your egg .:dust:

Needa.:wohoo: for your lil one moving up a space :cloud9:. Hope you get your sickness sorted out soon :hugs:

Hi Super & Ready :hugs:


----------



## josey123

Thanks Ladies for your well wishes.....Just worried at mo here are my fiqures





1st HCG at 14dpo at 3pm ......34

2nd HCG at 16dpo at 3.30.......60

3rd HCG at 20dpo at 1.30.......185

from the 2nd HCG result to the 3rd should have been around 240 as it was 4 days but the blood test at 20dpo was done 2 hrs earlier

Would this make a difference...midwife has spoke to consultant who said he wont make a decision at the moment and repeat on Thurs

Hoping everything is ok not sure i could cope with another loss x x x


----------



## famof6

Josey,I don't know the answer to your question,but FXed that those #s are very high on Thursday!Saying a prayer that this is your sticky bean..


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

*Shellie*, I love reading your post. You brighten my day.:thumbup:

*Josey*, I am praying that all will be well. :hugs: Just have the faith.

*Fam*, How are you?

*Reeds*, where are you little lady? I am going to have to stalk your journal to make sure you are okay. :hugs:

*Navy*, I hope all is well with you.

*Needa*, I hope you are feeling better today.

*Adanma*, I hope you get your BFP this month. That would be an awesome Christmas gift.

*Joanne*, please post pics of the wedding and grandbaby.

*Cheeky*, how are you doing?

*Iamrestored*, hope all is well with you today.


Hello to all I have missed. _Mrs.Mommy_ if you read this we are thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## loopylew2

Josey Fxd your numbers are high on thursday, i know nothing about numbers so cant answer your question.
Adanma bless your OH wanting romance....lol Fxd you catch that eggy
I must admit me and OH have had such fun Bd this cycle it had started to feel like a chore...Had my follicle scan yesterday got 3 big ones again 2 on the right and 1 on the left, lets hope its my time........xxxxxx


----------



## needafriend

Good luck loopy.

Yay for ready getting ready to TTC,....

Josey.....your number look fine to me.

Super and shellie....U chickies have a good one.

Hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## Adanma

josey: fx for you!

Sorry I ran off again. I meant to update to say that this would be Ian's first time being circumcised. His other operation was for his sleep apnea. Ready: we planned for the surgery to be the 24th so he would have all of thanksgiving break plus the weekend to recover so he wouldn't have to miss school. Sucks that it's for the holiday, but... better than missing a bunch of school.

needa: sorry no lovin for you. He's gone 2 weeks? I could use a 2 week break from life that's for sure. In jamaica. Or greece. Anywhere with a beach really will do. lol!

Still waiting to O. It should happen tomorrowish on CD14. Feeling a lot of discomfort on both sides again. No temp dip yet though and no ewcm so... I dunno.

everyone that just had their tr: how are we feeling and healing? good I hope.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Josey- I hope everything works out well for you! Your in my thoughts darling.

needafriend- You have a good one as well :). 

loopylew2- I hope all works well for you as well!

ready- Almost time yay! so excited for you! :)

shellie31- Hey hun! I hope the marathon goes well for you! hehe

Adanma-I hope you get your BFP this cycle

famof6- I hope you get your BFP this cycle too! :)

Coffee- How are you doing ?

To anyone I have missed XOXOX

AFM, Nothing to exciting..lol almost done with the bandage changing...Just peachy!

Have a good one ladies xo


----------



## needafriend

Well ladies...going for the damn test tomorrow. Dr called tonite telling me I have a profound vitamin D deficiency. LOL....maybe that's why Iam fat. LOL He wants me to take 3000iui daily and retest in 6 months as it will take that long to build up the level. 

I am lonely but happy today. The last few days, baby has been quiet and moving only a few times a day. Today, baby has been so so active. (maybe it's the chocolates snarfed back).Oh well....it works.


----------



## shellie31

Hi Ladies :flower:.

Josey :hugs: i'm keeping my fingers & toes crossed that your numbers on Thursday are higher :thumbup:. I don't know much about them TBH :blush:

Ready.Aww thank you :kiss:.

Loopy. Good luck.

Adanma & Fam. :dust: FX for your :bfp:.

Super. :rofl: The :baby: making marathon starts tommorow :sex::headspin:to help the :spermy: catch my egg :yipee::yipee:. I'm glad that you're healing alot better now :cloud9:.

Needa :hugs:Good luck at the doctors. :rofl: :baby: was probably really active cos they were on a sugar high lol :haha:.

:hi: to anyone i've missed,hope your all well ?

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Adanma

Hey guys! 

Shellie: your posts are so lively! I'm too lazy to do the advanced post most times. lol!

needa: getting that baby sugared up eh? lol! Most people are vit D deficient anymore. Hopefully you can get that under control and hopefully feel a bit better. My docs always told me to go ahead and eat whatever I was craving, just keep moderation in mind with sugar and fats. I never really wanted that though, I wanted salty spicy sour things. I used to cut up an onion and put lemon juice, salt, and hot pepper flakes in it and eat it like that. pregnancy man... it'll do weird stuff to you!

AFM: Cd14 today. Still achy on both sides. Hubby said maybe twins. I laughed and said #1 if i'm pregnant with twins we'll have to sell our house or start hooking on the corner to get by and #2 I almost exploded with 1 baby in there so I doubt God would try to squeeze two in there. He wouldn't right? lol Let me just stress about just getting pregnant for now and we'll worry about the rest if it happens. Should be O day, but no temp dip or ewcm yet. I have O'd as late at CD16 though so maybe it's just later this time? A bit sick too. I threw up this morning which I hate hate hate to do. ick. Makes you feel off all day then.

Adanma


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hiya superstoked and all the other ladies, I am doing ok, still in a lot of pain when moving about, scar is healing well.. I had my period bang on time..3 days after the op so I am now coming up to ovulation and really feeling it, my doctor said this cycle could be painful as the tube swell just before ovulation and to swell when even more after they have just been operated on can be very painful... it now 10 days since my operation and they have gone by quickly heres hoping the rest of the waiting time goes by quickly, i just want to heal and feel better and start trying the end of January seems forever away....
Hope all you other ladies are doing ok...

xxxx


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies, 

Looks like its end of the road for me hospital called and my levels have gone from 185 to 155 midwife said it could be a pregnancy of unknown location they dont know where it is and plan to repeat on mon though my bloods had taken at a diff hospital...she said if they come down again on mon then my body will sort it out itself without them intervening but if they go up on Mon then they will opt for injection. 

Dont know what to think or do......


----------



## shellie31

Oh Josey:hugs: I'm so sorry :cry:.


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey, I really wanted this for you. So sorry honey. :hugs:

Adanma, catch that egg girly.

Coffee, heal soon. 

Needa, I hope you are feeling better today.

Reeds, where are you sweetie and how are you?


----------



## Adanma

oh josey. I'm so sorry! thoughts are with you girl

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

josey, I am terribly sorry. Thinking of you.:sadangel:


----------



## Superstoked

Just a little something.

*The Great Pretender*

Shopping around and having fun,
Little shoes and hats for the sun...
Wrapped in pink or baby blue,
But none for me... All for you.

Tiny shoes, she'll be in style,
When I see them I give you a smile.
But it tears my heart in two...
Still none for me... all for you.

I rub your bellies when you come around,
Pretending all day that I'm not feeling down.
I'll never let you see the truth...
It hurts to know it's all for you.

I pray everyday up to Him,
"Please know I'm happy for them,
But there is no other lesson to learn.
When, dear God, will it be my turn?"


----------



## needafriend

Josey...sorry to hear your having such a rough time. 

Coffee....take it easy and heal up girl.

ASM....Had my GD test today, will have the results tomorrow...I lost 5 lbs. YAY, so happy. 

Hope all my TR gals are doing fantastic and baby dust to u all.


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> Josey...sorry to hear your having such a rough time.
> 
> Coffee....take it easy and heal up girl.
> 
> ASM....Had my GD test today, will have the results tomorrow...I lost 5 lbs. YAY, so happy.
> 
> Hope all my TR gals are doing fantastic and baby dust to u all.

Need- Wishing you good results. Congrats on the 5lbs :thumbup:


----------



## shellie31

:hi:

Josey,your in my [-o&lt; & i'm thinking of you :hug:

Adanma. :dust:

Super. That poem was lovely :cloud9:& so true.

Needa.Good luck with your results :hugs: & :dance::dance: for losing 5lbs.

AFM. The :witch: has finally fucked off on her broomstick :wohoo::wohoo: so the :baby: :sex: starts tonight :cloud9:.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Sorry to hear that josey.. :Hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Oh Josey I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: I was so hoping everything would go perfectly for you this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ASM - I'm now 11dpo with very high temps, chart has now gone triphasic and I am keeping everything crossed that I'll have a BFP on Monday. 

The otherside is I actually ovulated late (CD19) and I'm actually only 5dpo; although temps would still be very high for this dpo. Not had a single positive OPK since ovulation so I'm pretty sure I ovulated when I think i did.

Please keep your fingers crossed for me, this is cycle 12, just over a year since my reversal and I really need it to be my turn now


----------



## famof6

Josey,I am so sorry:hugs:

Needa,GL with the results!Congrats on the 5lbs,I only gained while preggers never lost.I gained 70lbs with DD.:haha:

Cheeky,FXed for you!!It should so be your turn!!!!

afm,I am cd 13 so hoping to catch that egg soon.We are leaving in the morn for the Smokies!!No work for me until the 28th.I have so much I want to get done around the house while I am off.I will start on all of that Mon when we return.Our cabin has wifi so I can check on all the TR ladies!!LOL


----------



## Adanma

fam: have fun!

super: made me tear up a bit thinking of my 2 angels. I know that feeling! So many friends pregnant or newly moms.

cheeky: fx for you!

needa: yay for the 5lbs! looking forward to hearing your results. fx!

AFM: CD 15. temp a bit lower today. STILL hurting on both sides. I think maybe my body is having some trouble popping this egg out! It's been 3 days of pains! Really wasn't in the mood to bd last night, but glad we did. It was good once we got started (tmi) but getting the motivation to start was the problem. Planning on trying to spice it up tonight so it doesn't become a chore.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Shellie happy :sex:

cheekybint- My fingers are crossed doll.[-o&lt;

fam- I hope you catch that egg soon too!! :friends: Have have a wonderful trip!

Adanma- fx for you.I hope this is your time too! :hug:

Coffee- Get better soon! And waiting does seem like such a long time. I have to wait until Jan as well. yuk. But all I think is that it is for the best and it will all worth it at the end! :) :awww:

Hello ready and needa,and to anyone I may have missed. Baby dust to you all.

AFM, the inlaws are coming from out of town for the weekend so I am off to do some cleaning.:laundry: Have a good weekend everyone! xo


----------



## needafriend

Shellie....have fun.
Cheeky....fx for u hun!!
Coffee...speedy recovery to u.
Fam....good luck for you this cycle and enjoy you vaca.
Ready and super....Hope u ladies are getting ready to TTC.
Adanma...I know all about the lack of spicy with the TTC....bring out the sassy pj's


----------



## ready4onemore

Shellie, have fun catching the egg.

Cheeky, I pray this is it for you.

Adanma, spice it up lady.:thumbup:

Coffee, get well soon.

Reeds, checking in please.

Needa, How are you doing today.

Afm, nothing to report. Just getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## Adanma

Okay probably tmi, but I FINALLY have ewcm today! Thank the Lord! I usually only have that the day before O or the day of so it's comin!

sassy pjs.... if I could stuff my ass into them anymore I would lol! I'll have to think of something else. hahahahahaaa

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> Okay probably tmi, but I FINALLY have ewcm today! Thank the Lord! I usually only have that the day before O or the day of so it's comin!
> 
> sassy pjs.... if I could stuff my ass into them anymore I would lol! I'll have to think of something else. hahahahahaaa
> 
> Adanma

Never TMI on this thread. I say go without pjs. :haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready, when did the dr. say you could start TTC?

I just had my TR on the 12th...my dr. said to wait 30 days. Assuming AF arrives on time, I should be fertile around healing day 22 or so...I hate to miss a chance:blush:

Any other ladies here start TTC before the recommended wait period?

Thanks!


----------



## ready4onemore

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ready, when did the dr. say you could start TTC?
> 
> I just had my TR on the 12th...my dr. said to wait 30 days. Assuming AF arrives on time, I should be fertile around healing day 22 or so...I hate to miss a chance:blush:
> 
> Any other ladies here start TTC before the recommended wait period?
> 
> Thanks!

He suggested after 2-3 cycles. My first cycle was 2 weeks late. So my next cycle it due in December. But we can have sex just cannot get preggo. He only does that to make sure your hormones get back on track.


----------



## Adanma

Faith: I was going to, but AF showed up 2 weeks late so it ended up being right around 30 days for us. I was well healed and had no discomfort.

I had to share this because it really cracked me up. My youngest, Preston (almost 4!)had taken his shoe off in the car today. I told him he needs to keep his shoes on because we still have to walk in the garage into the house. My oldest, Ian (almost 6!) chimed in, "Yeah there are birds and animals and spiders and fungi out there! Well, I doubt there's birds and animals, but there's probably spiders and fungi." lol! He is so funny!

Preston is always full of something hilarious to say too! Man these kids!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

LOL..thats too funny Adanma. Kids are funny. My 5 year old drew a picture of the baby a few weeks ago. he scribbled on half the babies face. I was puzzled and asked why, he said, well mom, the baby is going to be half black. 
He also asked me one day why the baby was going to be chocolate as I am white. He said I am the mommy and I had white kids so why would I have a black baby. I said that it takes a man and a woman to have a baby and since Joe is my man and he is black we will have a brown baby. He then asked if I got germs from kissing Joe and that's what made the baby...I said...YES, it was. LOL

Well ladies...I do not have gestational Diabetes ...yay but will have to do the reg 26w test still.

Faith....I was told by my Dr to TTC when I felt up to it. I had my reversal on the 25th and O'ed around the 28....so we started bd-ing.

restored, navy, loopy and anxious....hope you are both doing great.


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, that is too cute. 

Needa, that is hiliarous. 

I remembered when my oldest was in kindergarden and they had to trace the outline of their bodies and color themselves. Well I arrived at the school for parent night and the teacher ask me to to take a look at my son's drawing. He was the only black child in his class that colored himself brown. I asked him why he used the brown color he looked at me strangely and said, " I am not black I am brown!" I smiled and said you are correct. LOL :shrug:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Hiya ladies..
I`m Angel 39 years old,and I have 6 children from my 1st marriage, 
I had a reversal in July this year, and discovered I was pregnant just 2 months later.. sadly it was an ectopic and I lost the baby and my right tube.. :cry:
I have just been given the all clear to start ttc again, so I am getting ready for lots of :sex: .. :blush: look forward to chatting to you all.. and to making some new friends! xx


----------



## Superstoked

angelcake71 welcome, these ladies are amazing and you will like it here for sure.:lol: Goodluck, and sending :dust: your way.:flower:


And ladies those are the cutest stories ever! Just what I needed, a little chuckle:laugh2: Kids are so adorable and innocent! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Welcome Angel,Sorry to here about the ectopic:hugs:I also had my TR in July.We have a great group here!!


Adanma & Needa,those are funny stories.Kids can be so funny at that age.DD's class did Mothers Day posters to hang in the hall in preK and everyone loved hers.You had to described your mom and she said I was 3ft tall and weighed 7 lbs.


----------



## Adanma

needa: I just about peed! That's too funny! I have had the black + white = brown disussion with the boys since they look white and I'm not. Then they got confused because my stepdad is all they know as my dad and he isn't black so how was I half black etc. so complicated!

ready: too cute! brown is right!

welcome angel! Looking forward to getting to know you.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Welcome angel....sorry about your loss. Wishing you a fun and quick time TTC.

LADIES....Please don't take offence, not trying to jinx anyone but I have been wondering, for us who have had the TR.....does it seem like the first pg we have results in a mc or a few mc's before we have a healthy bean? Totally just a thought....I know i had a mc before I had a healthy pg.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Caorle...it does seem it takes us a few tries to get a sticky bean. I am praying that all the TR ladies get a sticky bean quickly. xxx


----------



## needafriend

Amen to that Sandy...


----------



## shellie31

:hi:Ladies.

Angel:cloud9:.We've met before lol :rofl:. Yeah it's your wee scottish mate :hugs::kiss:. Welcome to the thread,i've found it a great help :thumbup:.

Adanma. That story was so cute :cloud9:,kids say the funniest things lol :haha:

Needa. Aww at your lil one :cloud9:. It's great that you don't have diabetes :happydance:. I'm not sure if 1st pregnancy after TR results in MC or ectopic but we are at a higher risk :cry:. I've read of a few ladies who's pregnancy's are fine though so i guess it's different for everyone:hugs:.

Faith.After my TR my consultant told me to wait until i'd had my 1st AF before ttc, the :witch: arrived about 2 days after my op,so we started ttc when it had finished:wohoo:. I felt fine not sore or anything :cloud9:. It's really up to how soon you feel up to it :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.

AFM. Woke up early this morning & decided to surprise hubby :sex::cloud9:. We were meant to be doing the SMEP this cycle but due to hubby having some :beer: & me wanting to :sleep: last night that idea went out the window :dohh:. Mind you the fact that we :sex: this morning only throws us off kilter by 1 day so not too bad(that's my theory anyway lol :haha:) I put my softcup in afterwards & now have plenty :spermy: in the bowl :yipee:,which makes me very happy :cloud9:.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

needafriend said:


> Welcome angel....sorry about your loss. Wishing you a fun and quick time TTC.
> 
> LADIES....Please don't take offence, not trying to jinx anyone but I have been wondering, for us who have had the TR.....does it seem like the first pg we have results in a mc or a few mc's before we have a healthy bean? Totally just a thought....I know i had a mc before I had a healthy pg.

I agree 
It seems about 50% get pregnant after a TR.. and out of that 50% half will either have a m/c or an e/p... this could be because we are not in our 20`s anymore, or due to the surgery.. that we had as the tube could never be made to be as good as it was before the TR was done..


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Hello my lovely wee scottish mate.. good to see you!!

Thankyou so much ladies for your lovely warm welcome.. :flower:
I look forward to getting to know you better.. :coffee: xx


----------



## angelcake71

:dust::dust::dust:sending lots to all of you...
I was also advised to wait til after my 1st AF before :sex: so I did,
then got a BFP the next month..which turned out to be an e/p.. maybe it was too soon..who knows?? xxxxxx


----------



## shellie31

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Hello my lovely wee scottish mate.. good to see you!!
> 
> Thankyou so much ladies for your lovely warm welcome.. :flower:
> I look forward to getting to know you better.. :coffee: xx

Good to see you too :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:what is everyone up to today??

I have just watched Mulan.. on dvd and am gonna sort out my Florida photos later and make a scrapbook at some point.. brings back happy memories looking at them!! xx


----------



## shellie31

Angel :angelnot:. 
I'd love you to upload some pictures of your Florida honeymoon:cloud9:. At least then i'd be able to put a face to a name lol :rofl:.


----------



## Superstoked

Good day ladies!

For the past couple of days I have been experiencing hot flashes. Now since my TR I have been dizzy and that would be because my hemoglobin levels were low due to the blood loss( I think). But the hot flashes...scaring me :( I am 33 years old, I am not going through menopause?:? I guess what I am asking is if any one of you TR ladies have experienced the same thing? 

:sad2:


----------



## Navy2mom

FaithHopeLove said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome! :flower:
> 
> We are anxious to start TTC. I'm going to get some OPKs and PG tests ordered soon so I'll have them when our wait time is over!
> 
> I'm also wondering about the two fertility tests available at Babyhopes...the First Response Fertility Test for Women and Spermcheck for Men..have any of you tried these?
> 
> Thanks so much!

I have done the fertility test by FR and I had normal results... I liked it just becuase it put my mind at ease and i didn't have to wonder anymore. DH had an SA and his boys are good to go!!


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Good day ladies!
> 
> For the past couple of days I have been experiencing hot flashes. Now since my TR I have been dizzy and that would be because my hemoglobin levels were low due to the blood loss( I think). But the hot flashes...scaring me :( I am 33 years old, I am not going through menopause?:? I guess what I am asking is if any one of you TR ladies have experienced the same thing?
> 
> :sad2:

Hun, 
it could be hormone changes... ?? after my e/p I had night sweats for a week and I thought I was starting the menapause but it wasnt that... 
did youhave blood tests done before the TR?? xx


----------



## angelcake71

shellie31 said:


> Angel :angelnot:.
> I'd love you to upload some pictures of your Florida honeymoon:cloud9:. At least then i'd be able to put a face to a name lol :rofl:.

I took my pictures with a proper camera.. 20 films!! it cost a fortune to get them all developed!!.. my OH may have some.. so I will see if he can upload them somehow.. hmm though it may be better if you dont see what I look like!! :haha::haha: xx


----------



## Coffee Lover

Evening all... and welcome Angel. I have just had my tr done on the 8th nov.. Still recovering.. my dr told me to wait 12 weeks or 3 cycles before we try because the tubes need to heal etc i think i put a more in depth post about it a few pages back. also a word of warning the nurse i was talking to says sex is ok once you feel comfortable but not to get pregnant.. but having a orgasm can rupture the tubes as they take a good tens weeks to heal... seems not worth the risk to me... in my eyes i have come this far and really dont want to risk it... but it strange how in the uk the dr say wait 12 weeks and usa and other places seems to be around the 30day or 1 cylce, suppose each doctor has different advise......

I have also noticed that a lot of ladies are having a mc or e/p first time after having the tr.. it could be a trend, be interesting to see how long after the TR they actually had the ms or ep to see if actually the body needs long time to recover.. just a thought...


----------



## shellie31

angelcake71 said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> Angel :angelnot:.
> I'd love you to upload some pictures of your Florida honeymoon:cloud9:. At least then i'd be able to put a face to a name lol :rofl:.
> 
> I took my pictures with a proper camera.. 20 films!! it cost a fortune to get them all developed!!.. my OH may have some.. so I will see if he can upload them somehow.. hmm though it may be better if you dont see what I look like!! :haha::haha: xxClick to expand...

Don't be mean,i showed you mine now it's your turn lol :rofl:


----------



## angelcake71

shellie31 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> Angel :angelnot:.
> I'd love you to upload some pictures of your Florida honeymoon:cloud9:. At least then i'd be able to put a face to a name lol :rofl:.
> 
> I took my pictures with a proper camera.. 20 films!! it cost a fortune to get them all developed!!.. my OH may have some.. so I will see if he can upload them somehow.. hmm though it may be better if you dont see what I look like!! :haha::haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Don't be mean,i showed you mine now it's your turn lol :rofl:Click to expand...

Ahh but your new hubby wasnt wearing a kilt!!:happydance: xx


----------



## josey123

Hi Angel,

No point in introducing me to you as you know as we already friends and introduced her to the group thanks for all making her feel as welcome as i did when i first joined the group x

Well nothing much happening with me no cramps, no bleeding just going to see what happens on mon when i get some more bloods taken and see what results are....

Boobs are starting to hurt which makes me think HCG has risen mybe im just being very hopeful who knows just hope they not risen to the fact its ectopic...but nurse did say i would not fit in that crieteria!!!!.....

So will just see what Monday brings x please all keep fingers crossed and say your prayers x


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi LAdies :flower: 

*Ready~* thank you:hugs: i am doing okay ...just taking care of my family since DH's work hours have been crazy. Well i have told all you ladies how my DS,who is 7 yrs old is ADHD/ODD...We just found out that our DD,who is 6 yrs old is Inattentive ADD....our youngest who is 4 yrs old is Developmental Delay. So things have been alittle crazy like usual around my household. But we are chugging along and trying to keep the faith :) 





josey123 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Looks like its end of the road for me hospital called and my levels have gone from 185 to 155 midwife said it could be a pregnancy of unknown location they dont know where it is and plan to repeat on mon though my bloods had taken at a diff hospital...she said if they come down again on mon then my body will sort it out itself without them intervening but if they go up on Mon then they will opt for injection.
> 
> Dont know what to think or do......

*OH Josey!! I am SO very sad to hear this    Please take care and rest and i will keep my fx'd for you.*




cheekybint said:


> Oh Josey I am so sorry to hear this :hugs: I was so hoping everything would go perfectly for you this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ASM - I'm now 11dpo with very high temps, chart has now gone triphasic and I am keeping everything crossed that I'll have a BFP on Monday.
> 
> The otherside is I actually ovulated late (CD19) and I'm actually only 5dpo; although temps would still be very high for this dpo. Not had a single positive OPK since ovulation so I'm pretty sure I ovulated when I think i did.
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me, this is cycle 12, just over a year since my reversal and I really need it to be my turn now

*I love your Avatar picture...and i will be keeping my Fx'd for you to get that BFP*


*As for me and fertility~ i was taken off BC's about a week and half ago...DH and I have had unprotected sex(on CD11 and CD16) twice this month and on Wednesday(CD14) I had light brown discharge and then yesterday(CD16) I had light brown discharge again..this morning i was lightly/dully cramping even before i got out of bed....not sure what's really going on,kind off this ovulation but then it might just be cuz i am off BC's now!! Wondering if their is a chance that I could become Preggo this month....Last Period was on Nov.4th and I am CD17 today.*


----------



## angelcake71

Coffee Lover said:


> Evening all... and welcome Angel. I have just had my tr done on the 8th nov.. Still recovering.. my dr told me to wait 12 weeks or 3 cycles before we try because the tubes need to heal etc i think i put a more in depth post about it a few pages back. also a word of warning the nurse i was talking to says sex is ok once you feel comfortable but not to get pregnant.. but having a orgasm can rupture the tubes as they take a good tens weeks to heal... seems not worth the risk to me... in my eyes i have come this far and really dont want to risk it... but it strange how in the uk the dr say wait 12 weeks and usa and other places seems to be around the 30day or 1 cylce, suppose each doctor has different advise......
> 
> I have also noticed that a lot of ladies are having a mc or e/p first time after having the tr.. it could be a trend, be interesting to see how long after the TR they actually had the ms or ep to see if actually the body needs long time to recover.. just a thought...

hmm that has made me think hun..do these medical profeesionals really know or do they just guess!! I was told it was ok to bd as but not til after my 1st AF.. my 1st AF post op was about 3 weeks after so it was about 5 weeks post op that I bd`d.. and it all felt ok.. also 5 weeks post op that I had a O.. wasnt mentioned that that could rupture tubes.. :nope: so I dont know how true that actually is.. I didnt expect to catch in the 1st month of ttc I wasnt really trying too hrd tbh.. so maybe it was too soon.. I was told the tubes can get scarring and start to block after 6-12 momths,post op.. 
I think medical stuff is more advanced in the USA abnd so took advice from the chapel hill website.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

josey123 said:


> Hi Angel,
> 
> No point in introducing me to you as you know as we already friends and introduced her to the group thanks for all making her feel as welcome as i did when i first joined the group x
> 
> Well nothing much happening with me no cramps, no bleeding just going to see what happens on mon when i get some more bloods taken and see what results are....
> 
> Boobs are starting to hurt which makes me think HCG has risen mybe im just being very hopeful who knows just hope they not risen to the fact its ectopic...but nurse did say i would not fit in that crieteria!!!!.....
> 
> So will just see what Monday brings x please all keep fingers crossed and say your prayers x

Thanks Jo hun
will keep my FX crossed for you hun.. I am hoping it was just a blip as I am puzzled that you have no bleeding or cramps.. .. I hope your hormone levels are rising.. but in a good way.. who knows maybe you are in the % that have low rising hcg levels strange things to happen..let us know how yyou get on xx


----------



## needafriend

Coffee....question for you. What would rupture the tubes? The egg is going to pass thru there not matter if u have sex or not and it's not like all the semen and sperm are going through the tubes?? It would only be a fertilized egg if conception occured and my guess is that would be beyond small. LOL....

Just a question as I was one that the Dr said start when I wanted too....he never told me about risk factors of TTC too soon. He actually said there was a higher chance of conception before scar tissue would form. (if it was going to form).....interesting.

BTW..I had the reversal Jan 25, 2010 and had a mc in may


----------



## angelcake71

I was also told scar tissue could appear after 6-12 months..


----------



## Superstoked

My doctor told me that there will always be scar tissue, however she did not state when that actually starts to form. The day of my surgery, the ER assistant came to introduce herself and preparing me and she said " the best thing about TR is that you can try as soon as you feel up to it". But after surgery doc says NO preggers for 3 months. So I truley believe that it depends on the doctors opinion. Depending on the kind of reversal I guess. My tubes were cut and burned! So it took her a couple of hours to complete surgery. So I believe my tubes need time to heal. Unsure if e/p or mc is related with trying "to early". I have heard success stories from the first try and one cycle!


----------



## needafriend

I was cut and coag myself. Just follow Dr orders....they have the training.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

At my post-op appt. 2 days ago, my dr. said he had a TR patient that conceived ONE DAY AFTER SURGERY!!!! :wacko: Can you believe that! The women carried the baby to term..no problems. She told him at her appt. that she felt fine the day following surgery and couldn't resist her husband's charm. My guess, however, is she was probably taking too much pain medication. BTW My dr. was NOT advising this. :nope:

It is too bad the TR experts can't get together some solid facts on the pros and cons of waiting a week or 3 months...it seems to vary greatly! 

I guess this whole journey requires lots of waiting periods!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Welcome angelcake!!! My name is Karen had TR October 5th. I was told that some drs ask you to wait that long to be sure your hormones are back to normal.

Navy and Reeds, so glad to see both of you post.

Josey, I pray that Monday brings good news.

Afm, have to do some homework and take my son to a party later. Will check in a little later.


----------



## Adanma

I wonder if the differences in times has to do with maybe what the doc's saw when they were in there? Like maybe how complicated the surgery was for each patient? Maybe it's each individual has a different recommendation based on their specific case? I know factors like age and how the tubal was done can affect how well someone heals. 

My tubes were just coagulated in three spots on each tube which I was told was one of the easier kinds to reverse. I was also 28 when I had the TR surgery so maybe that's why I didn't have a long waiting period? I also had the TR done only 3 years after the TL. Just guessing I have no clue. lol!

As for the miscarriage thing, I think there is something to the theory that after this surgery a lot of us have failed pregnancies of some sort. I wonder if it has to do with hormones trying to reregulate? I was still 28 when I had mine and just 29 now since september so I don't think age would be a factor, but I do know that after my tubal ligation my hormones were very much out of whack so I'm sure my body had to get used to the new flow of hormones post TR surgery. I got pregnant my 3rd cycle after the TR and it ended in mc.

Interesting conversation!

In TTC news: still f***ing like crazy. God I'm sick of sex. This should be the last night for awhile. Temp up a bit this am so hoping yesterday was O day. Just making sure though since I still have pain on both sides. Not severe, but there. I'll feel better once I see if temp goes up again tomorrow. My poor hubby has been such a good sport too. He had me in tears laughing last night before we had to do it. He made a comment about my sexy sweatshirt and sweatpants I was sporting before the event. hahahahaha! I said something about my lopsided afro being the cherry on top and it was just so funny!

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Anyone have special Turkey Day plans?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Anyone have special Turkey Day plans?
> 
> Adanma

Adanma, I will be cooking a small meal for me and my 3 men. Watching some television and that is about it. How about you?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Good day ladies!
> 
> For the past couple of days I have been experiencing hot flashes. Now since my TR I have been dizzy and that would be because my hemoglobin levels were low due to the blood loss( I think). But the hot flashes...scaring me :( I am 33 years old, I am not going through menopause?:? I guess what I am asking is if any one of you TR ladies have experienced the same thing?
> 
> :sad2:

SUPER: I've been having the same issue! Whew, glad it isn't just me:) My TR was 8 days ago and since then, I've been having hot flashes, too. As others have said, it's probably our hormones readjusting to the "new" us:happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Adanma.....you make me laugh...I sported the same sexy lingerie when we were TTC.

Ready....I am looking forward to you TTC stories.

AFM....going to order pizza hut for me and my client. Fun times....watching Pearl Harbour.


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Everyone. 
Hope you're all doing well? .

Navy:flower:. It's so good to hear from you,sorry that things are abit mad at home :hugs:

Reeds:flower:. Good to hear from you too:hugs:

Josey. I'm really [-o&lt;that Monday brings you good news :thumbup:.

Adanma :rofl: You really crack me up lol :haha:. Sending you tons of :dust:,you deserve to get your :bfp: after all that :sex: lol :rofl:

Needa. Hope you enjoyed your :pizza: & the film. Pearl Harbour is a great film,i cry everytime i see it:cry: (& i've seen it alot lol :haha:) I love the song too :cloud9:

:hi: Angel,Ready,Faith,Super & anyone i've forgotten :blush:.

AFM. Well i'm still waiting on my CBFM to move up from low to high or even from low to peak as this is usually what happens with me:wacko:. Still early days though & i've made sure that we're :sex: every 2nd day & using the softcups to help the :spermy::spermy: get to where they should be :headspin::headspin:. Today i can start feeding my POAS addiction cos i've got tons of OPK's :yipee::yipee:

:hug: & :dust: to all ttc.


----------



## shellie31

angelcake71 said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> Angel :angelnot:.
> I'd love you to upload some pictures of your Florida honeymoon:cloud9:. At least then i'd be able to put a face to a name lol :rofl:.
> 
> I took my pictures with a proper camera.. 20 films!! it cost a fortune to get them all developed!!.. my OH may have some.. so I will see if he can upload them somehow.. hmm though it may be better if you dont see what I look like!! :haha::haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Don't be mean,i showed you mine now it's your turn lol :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh but your new hubby wasnt wearing a kilt!!:happydance: xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl: You are obsessed with men in kilts lol:haha:. Why don't you get hubby one for xmas then you can seduce him :sex: Got to admit that theres something horny about men in uniforms,especially kilts eh :flasher:.


----------



## Coffee Lover

needafriend said:


> Coffee....question for you. What would rupture the tubes? The egg is going to pass thru there not matter if u have sex or not and it's not like all the semen and sperm are going through the tubes?? It would only be a fertilized egg if conception occured and my guess is that would be beyond small. LOL....
> 
> Just a question as I was one that the Dr said start when I wanted too....he never told me about risk factors of TTC too soon. He actually said there was a higher chance of conception before scar tissue would form. (if it was going to form).....interesting.
> 
> BTW..I had the reversal Jan 25, 2010 and had a mc in may


Hiya, I am just saying what the doctor and nurses have said to me and I know all doctors have different advice and ways of after care..... when me and the nurse has the conversation regarding after care etc she talked about sex etc and the subject of the tubes rupturing was more to the fact if you have a orgasm the strength of you tensing through the orgasm could do you some damage...
Sorry :cry: if i do keep going on about this but through this whole journey i am very scared and worried... other ladies on here have ask people opinions and i have said what i have been told....


----------



## jonnanne3

Coffee Lover said:


> needafriend said:
> 
> 
> Coffee....question for you. What would rupture the tubes? The egg is going to pass thru there not matter if u have sex or not and it's not like all the semen and sperm are going through the tubes?? It would only be a fertilized egg if conception occured and my guess is that would be beyond small. LOL....
> 
> Just a question as I was one that the Dr said start when I wanted too....he never told me about risk factors of TTC too soon. He actually said there was a higher chance of conception before scar tissue would form. (if it was going to form).....interesting.
> 
> BTW..I had the reversal Jan 25, 2010 and had a mc in may
> 
> 
> Hiya, I am just saying what the doctor and nurses have said to me and I know all doctors have different advice and ways of after care..... when me and the nurse has the conversation regarding after care etc she talked about sex etc and the subject of the tubes rupturing was more to the fact if you have a orgasm the strength of you tensing through the orgasm could do you some damage...
> Sorry :cry: if i do keep going on about this but through this whole journey i am very scared and worried... other ladies on here have ask people opinions and i have said what i have been told....Click to expand...

Coffee, IMO, you do what your doctor told you to do. You are the one who is being advised by your doctor to hold off. Some doctors see it differently and that is why everyone is giving different advice. In all honesty, it really depends on when you and your body are ready to start. Please don't get upset with the ladies on here. We are all here to learn from everyone elses experiences. Some good and some bad. It is a huge learning experience. So please know that we are all here for you cheering you on! But please know to listen to what YOUR doctor is telling you and you will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

It's all good coffee....I was just wondering what would rupture. you take care and heal...like I said, we are not Dr's, even through in my family I am known as Dr Google. So follow yours advice.


----------



## angelcake71

:blush::blush: Aww men in uniforms..dont get me started hun xx


----------



## fluterby429

just popping in to check on things. Welcome to all the newbies and congrats to those that just had their TR's. It's a wonderful yet sometimes torturous journey lol. 

Josey my hear goes out to you.

Nothing new to report here. Just waiting on dh's R&R dates in Feb to see if it is gonna line up with ovulation. I gotta go get a new military ID made so I can start the process of dr. appts soon so I can get my hsg before Feb just incase he is home at the right time


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Coffee, I hope you are healing well. And rember listen to your doc. We want you to heal and get the :sex: on a roll when it is time. :hugs:

Josey, I hope you are doing well today.:hugs:

Joanne, I was so thrilled to see your post today. Please post wedding and baby pics when you can. Hope the family is doing well. 

Shellie, where did you get all your OPKs from?

Needa, how are you feeling today? I am so happy your glucosse was normal.

Reeds, Hey sweetie your gender scan is coming up in 8 days. I am so excited.:happydance:

flutter, Happy to hear from you. :hugs: Your time will fly by now that the holidays are here.

Afm, I have a horrible lower backache today. Not sure why. I am excited that is will be a short week. :happydance: According to my ticker I am due to "O" tomorrow but no CM yet.:shrug:


----------



## shellie31

Ready:flower:. 
Igot all my opk's from e-bay,they're really cheap & you get loads :happydance: so it's great for a POAS addict like myself lol :rofl:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Adanma

Ready: I usually do Thanksgiving here, but we received two invites this year so no turkey day prep for me! Bittersweet as cooking is one of my passions. We'll be going to hubby's mom's for afternoon turkey then to my mom and dad for evening turkey! lol!

AFM: The sex marathon continues. Temp went way down to 96.7 today so this is O day. I like to bd thru O day just to be sure. Severe pains though today. They haven't been this bad since the 1st and second cycle post TR. I actually felt a very small popping sensation as well this afternoon which I have NEVER felt. I was concerned, but the pain subsided for about an hour after that, but is now up again on opposite side. I am hoping its ovulation and not ruptured cysts or something!

If I am not pregnant this cycle I have to scale down teh bding efforts to something more manageable. But now my O range is from CD 11 to CD 17! How will I know!? 

Anyway, going to the folks house for chinese tonite woohoo! Talk to everyone tomorrow.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

sounds yummy adanma..I love chinese. As for the bding...we used to do it for about 8 days to make sure...it was a killer but it made a baby. LOL...now back to recreational sex.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey beautiful ladies! I hope all of you are doing well. And not tiring out too much from all the bding...I have to say though the month I finally got pregnant was the month we dtd every day up to cd 18 I believe...we was exhausted but pregnant. LOL Good luck!!

Ready I am so excited for scan and I so can't wait I will post as soon as I get home as long as everyone is okay with it. xxx


----------



## famof6

Hello Ladies,just have minute have not had time to read thru the last few pages.I will catch up tomorrow.I just had to share how aggravated I am with DH at this moment he is in the hottub with the kiddos.He knows this is cd 15 and we have to the DTD and now he is out there cooking his boys!!!

Anyway,we are going home in the morning.We have had a lot of fun but I am home sick and missing my fur babies.

Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Josey- FXed hun for Monday.xo


needa- YAY for the great test results!


Faith- I am glad I was not alone in the whole hot flash thing, it's been 11 years since my TL so I guess I am just adjusting..lol. Wishing you a speedy recovery.xo


shellie- I hope this is your time xo :hugs:


Reeds- How exciting,a scan! :hugs:


Coffee- Feel better soon. Before you know it, time to TTC!! (still waiting for that time to come myself..lol) I have one month punched in of my 3 month waiting period.:sulk:


Adanma-Mmmm I love chinese! hopefully you get your sticky bean this round! :)

famof6- No place like home hey..lol Glad you had a fun time. :)

:wave: Navy and Reeds, Ready and anyone else I have may missed. xo

AFM, Nothing much going on here. AF is due in the next 5 or 6 days, usually by now I have some signs of her arrival, but nothing yet.

sending lots of :dust: your way ladies! xo


----------



## needafriend

fam...LOL...cooking his boys, get him outta there.


----------



## ready4onemore

reeds, of course we want you to post it here.

Fam, LOL cooking his boys. Yes get him out quickly.

Adanma, I hope you catch the egg. Your poor dh is going to be very tired. 

I am very tired for whatever reason today will be going to bed early.


----------



## angelcake71

famof6 said:


> Hello Ladies,just have minute have not had time to read thru the last few pages.I will catch up tomorrow.I just had to share how aggravated I am with DH at this moment he is in the hottub with the kiddos.He knows this is cd 15 and we have to the DTD and now he is out there cooking his boys!!!
> 
> Anyway,we are going home in the morning.We have had a lot of fun but I am home sick and missing my fur babies.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great!!!

this made me laugh.. aww hope you dtd.. and had a nice holiday.. where did you go? x


----------



## josey123

Hi ladies, got second lot of bloods back they gone from 155 to 555 referred to main hospital not sure wat they goin to do x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs:..I hope things are gonna be ok for you Jo.. 
Ideally they should scan you,but they wont see anything until you are 6 weeks..(sometimes less) or your hcg has reached 1500..ish.. I am thinking of you hun, xxxxxxxxx please be careful though and get the care you deserve! xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning everyone,

Josey, I hope and pray this is good news for you. :hugs:

I hope all my TR ladies are doing well. I am excited that this is a short week. :happydance: I am over from this Thursday until next Wednesday. So excited.


----------



## loopylew2

Fxd for you Josey
Hi all and to any newbies, dont seem to have a lot of time lately to jump on here, still doing the mad packing thing and waiting on a date for my house move...!!! 
Afm, nothing really to report apart from FF keeps changing my O date...Grrr i think i am currently tracking 6DPO...xxxx


----------



## Adanma

fx josey. I hope this is good news!

I def, O'd yesterday! yay! no more sex for awhile now...

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

josey123 said:


> Hi ladies, got second lot of bloods back they gone from 155 to 555 referred to main hospital not sure wat they goin to do x

*OH i really hope that everything turns out alright...Sending many hugs and prayers to you and your DH *



Adanma said:


> fx josey. I hope this is good news!
> 
> I def, O'd yesterday! yay! no more sex for awhile now...
> 
> Adanma

*YAY for O'ing Hope the  catch that Eggie!!*

*Good morning ladies How is everyone doing today?? Hope well. 
AFM: On CD19 today woke this morning went to the bathroom and found very light brown discharge in panties....so i decided to put on a pantyliner I also had some more cramping before getting out of bed this morning,but this time it was more achey and lasted a little longer. I am just going with the flow of things...that's about all I can do!! I have some laundry to do and Dishes are calling my name too  *


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,

Consultant said he happy to scan me on wed and repeat bloods does not seem overly worried when i got home i started spotting not much just when i wipe TMI....seem to have stopped now....so not so sure about anything mind all over the place x


----------



## Navy2mom

Josey~ Glad the spotting stopped take it easy and rest... Can't wait to hear about the scan, many hugs to you:hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Glad spotting has stopped hun.. take it easy and hang in there, xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey, keep us posted on the scan on Wednesday. I hope it is more good news. Glad the spotting stopped.


----------



## Adanma

josey: what an emotional roller coaster! Thankfully the spotting has stopped and you should have some answers in a couple days. once again fx for you!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sending up some prayers for you Josey. xxx


----------



## needafriend

Wishing you the best josie....prayers your way!!


----------



## Superstoked

Josey, thinking about you. I hope everything turns out okay.xo


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay ladies, where is everyone at today. I have been stalking this thread all day. You girls are my favorite group. Hoping everyone is doing well.


----------



## needafriend

I am here but have been cheating lately stalking journals. LOL....


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies.

Josey. :hug: you're in my thoughts & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;. Hope the scan on Wednesday goes well.

Needa:rofl: I've been busy stalking the journals too :haha:.

Hope everyone else is doing well? :dust::dust:

AFM. I got a high on my CBFM,1st time ever :happydance: so we :sex: & i put the softcup & conceive plus in afterwards & had a wee :sleep:. When i woke up the soft cup was empty :yipee: so the :spermy: are making their journey to the centre of my egg :rofl:. I also done an IC opk this afternoon but it was negative,never mind though,i know my ovulation is coming :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## famof6

Thinking of you Josey.Praying for good news on your scan.

Adanma,FXed you caught that eggy!!!

Shellie,GL catching that eggy girl!!

afm,So glad to be home.I love the Smokies.DH,I and my brothers and SIL's all go to the Smoky Mountains in Feb. around our anniversary.I always feel bad for leaving the kiddos behind so we took them before we go.I guess I should not feel bad after all.I don't think they liked it much.They loved all the tourist stuff,mini golf,the titanic and go karts but not so much the mountains.I am guessing because we live in north GA and are already in the mountains has something to do with it.I am going to enjoy my week off.We are having Thanksgiving dinner at our house so got to get cleaning.I have to dust off my running shoes and get ready for black friday shopping.I need to find a good deal on DS a laptop.


Hope everyone has a good week!!


----------



## needafriend

you brave girl doing black friday shopping...here in canada we hear about the dreaded black fri...lol. I just ran out the futureshop....canadian bestbuy...lol, and bought hubby a new sony cybershot camera....it was $50 off til tonite. Worth the drive in the crap cold weather....his bday isn't til dec 30 so if I find a better deal by then I can return it but I doubt I will....

everyone is so quiet....all that BDing I guess tuckered u all out.


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies.
Yeah it is quiet on here lately,must be everyone busy :sex: lol :rofl:

Well i got my peak on my CBFM this morning:yipee::yipee: & a smiley :) on my CB digital :wohoo::wohoo: so i've got 3 days of :sex: ahead of me :happydance:. I'll no doubt be knackered at the end of it plus seeing to the kids :sleep::juggle: but it'll be well worth it if i get my xmas :bfp: :cloud9:

Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone.


----------



## angelcake71

shellie31 said:


> :hi: Ladies.
> 
> Josey. :hug: you're in my thoughts & [-o&lt;[-o&lt;. Hope the scan on Wednesday goes well.
> 
> Needa:rofl: I've been busy stalking the journals too :haha:.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well? :dust::dust:
> 
> AFM. I got a high on my CBFM,1st time ever :happydance: so we :sex: & i put the softcup & conceive plus in afterwards & had a wee :sleep:. When i woke up the soft cup was empty :yipee: so the :spermy: are making their journey to the centre of my egg :rofl:. I also done an IC opk this afternoon but it was negative,never mind though,i know my ovulation is coming :wohoo::wohoo:

YAY!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Go Shellie Go Shellie.. though it sounds like you have hun.. FX you get your BFP.. :hugs: xx


----------



## angelcake71

shellie31 said:


> :hi: Ladies.
> Yeah it is quiet on here lately,must be everyone busy :sex: lol :rofl:
> 
> Well i got my peak on my CBFM this morning:yipee::yipee: & a smiley :) on my CB digital :wohoo::wohoo: so i've got 3 days of :sex: ahead of me :happydance:. I'll no doubt be knackered at the end of it plus seeing to the kids :sleep::juggle: but it'll be well worth it if i get my xmas :bfp: :cloud9:
> 
> Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone.

Legs up in the air dont forget.. and hands under the hips .. get that bum in the air, so:spermy::spermy:get to the right place I really hope you get your :bfp:

I will be on :cloud9::cloud9: if you do xx


----------



## angelcake71

famof6 said:


> Thinking of you Josey.Praying for good news on your scan.
> 
> Adanma,FXed you caught that eggy!!!
> 
> Shellie,GL catching that eggy girl!!
> 
> afm,So glad to be home.I love the Smokies.DH,I and my brothers and SIL's all go to the Smoky Mountains in Feb. around our anniversary.I always feel bad for leaving the kiddos behind so we took them before we go.I guess I should not feel bad after all.I don't think they liked it much.They loved all the tourist stuff,mini golf,the titanic and go karts but not so much the mountains.I am guessing because we live in north GA and are already in the mountains has something to do with it.I am going to enjoy my week off.We are having Thanksgiving dinner at our house so got to get cleaning.I have to dust off my running shoes and get ready for black friday shopping.I need to find a good deal on DS a laptop.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week!!

what is Black Friday shopping? x


----------



## shellie31

angelcake71 said:


> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies.
> Yeah it is quiet on here lately,must be everyone busy :sex: lol :rofl:
> 
> Well i got my peak on my CBFM this morning:yipee::yipee: & a smiley :) on my CB digital :wohoo::wohoo: so i've got 3 days of :sex: ahead of me :happydance:. I'll no doubt be knackered at the end of it plus seeing to the kids :sleep::juggle: but it'll be well worth it if i get my xmas :bfp: :cloud9:
> 
> Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone.
> 
> Legs up in the air dont forget.. and hands under the hips .. get that bum in the air, so:spermy::spermy:get to the right place I really hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> I will be on :cloud9::cloud9: if you do xxClick to expand...

HAHA :rofl:.I knew you'd be thinking like that,:flasher: dirty mare lol :haha:. Don't worry i'm planning on lying with my legs up against the headboard & wall, putting a wee drop of conceive plus into the softcup & staying like that for 20 minutes :coffee:. That should give the :spermy::spermy::spermy: a good head start,then i'll go to sleep :sleep:. I've got 3 :sex::sex::sex: nights of this so i bloody better get a :bfp: lol :rofl:


----------



## cheekybint

Well cycle 12 almost over and done with here :(

Temp dropped but no AF yet, BFN though so just got to wait it out

Another HSG next week, fingers crossed it goes well


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> what is Black Friday shopping? x

Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving here in the states. A lot of stores have sales from about 5am until noon. But they usally don't have a lot of it in stock so you have to get there early. In some places people have fought and gone to jail. :shrug:

Cheeky, I am stilling hoping for the best for you.


----------



## angelcake71

ready4onemore said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> what is Black Friday shopping? x
> 
> Black Friday is the day after Thanksgiving here in the states. A lot of stores have sales from about 5am until noon. But they usally don't have a lot of it in stock so you have to get there early. In some places people have fought and gone to jail. :shrug:
> 
> Cheeky, I am stilling hoping for the best for you.Click to expand...

Aww thanks for that hun xx :thumbup: sounds a bit like the boxing day sales we have here!!


----------



## angelcake71

shellie31 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies.
> Yeah it is quiet on here lately,must be everyone busy :sex: lol :rofl:
> 
> Well i got my peak on my CBFM this morning:yipee::yipee: & a smiley :) on my CB digital :wohoo::wohoo: so i've got 3 days of :sex: ahead of me :happydance:. I'll no doubt be knackered at the end of it plus seeing to the kids :sleep::juggle: but it'll be well worth it if i get my xmas :bfp: :cloud9:
> 
> Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust: to everyone.
> 
> Legs up in the air dont forget.. and hands under the hips .. get that bum in the air, so:spermy::spermy:get to the right place I really hope you get your :bfp:
> 
> I will be on :cloud9::cloud9: if you do xxClick to expand...
> 
> HAHA :rofl:.I knew you'd be thinking like that,:flasher: dirty mare lol :haha:. Don't worry i'm planning on lying with my legs up against the headboard & wall, putting a wee drop of conceive plus into the softcup & staying like that for 20 minutes :coffee:. That should give the :spermy::spermy::spermy: a good head start,then i'll go to sleep :sleep:. I've got 3 :sex::sex::sex: nights of this so i bloody better get a :bfp: lol :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: babes at this rate you will be pregnant with twins!! xx


----------



## Adanma

fam: I saw that both hp and dell are having black friday online sales.

shellie: cracking me up!

afm: no news. 2dpo. my ian has surgery tomorrow morning. a bit nervous even though i know it will be fine.

i've been watching food network with all the turkey day wonderfulness and i cannot wait for thursday!! tuuuurrrkkkeeeyyy!

Adanma


----------



## loopylew2

Sounds like your gonna need some serious body armour for your shopping trip Fam06....good luck...lol

Adanma your seriously crackers about turkeys..lol...!!! and good luck for Ians surgery tomorrow...:hugs:

Just a question to all you lovley ladies, i hope this in not TMI but as anyone experienced major CM after O, i mean seriously as in think your wetting yourself stuff...??? xxx


----------



## needafriend

I have been loopy...its odd eh.
Adanma....wishing your little man a healthy surgery and a speedy recovery.
I HATE TURKEY...it's dry and bland. But I love all the fixings.
How are you today ready....not going to brave the Black fri nitemare?
Hi shellie, super and angel.
Cheeky.....hoping your hsg isn't too painful and shows you a nice clear path or cleans out anything that may be blocking.
Where is Iamrestored these days?


----------



## Adanma

needafriend said:


> I have been loopy...its odd eh.
> Adanma....wishing your little man a healthy surgery and a speedy recovery.
> I HATE TURKEY...it's dry and bland. But I love all the fixings.
> How are you today ready....not going to brave the Black fri nitemare?
> Hi shellie, super and angel.
> Cheeky.....hoping your hsg isn't too painful and shows you a nice clear path or cleans out anything that may be blocking.
> Where is Iamrestored these days?


:o how can someone not like turkey!!?? I do not like the breast because it lacks flavor, but I love the legs and neck. best part!

cheeky: hope all goes well for you. hopefully the procedure will help. fx for you

Adanma


----------



## loopylew2

needafriend said:


> I have been loopy...its odd eh.
> Adanma....wishing your little man a healthy surgery and a speedy recovery.
> I HATE TURKEY...it's dry and bland. But I love all the fixings.
> How are you today ready....not going to brave the Black fri nitemare?
> Hi shellie, super and angel.
> Cheeky.....hoping your hsg isn't too painful and shows you a nice clear path or cleans out anything that may be blocking.
> Where is Iamrestored these days?

Thanks Needa but youre pregnant.....!!!!!! lol are you saying you experienced this before your BFP...???


----------



## loopylew2

Adanma said:


> needafriend said:
> 
> 
> I have been loopy...its odd eh.
> Adanma....wishing your little man a healthy surgery and a speedy recovery.
> I HATE TURKEY...it's dry and bland. But I love all the fixings.
> How are you today ready....not going to brave the Black fri nitemare?
> Hi shellie, super and angel.
> Cheeky.....hoping your hsg isn't too painful and shows you a nice clear path or cleans out anything that may be blocking.
> Where is Iamrestored these days?
> 
> 
> :o how can someone not like turkey!!?? I do not like the breast because it lacks flavor, but I love the legs and neck. best part!
> 
> cheeky: hope all goes well for you. hopefully the procedure will help. fx for you
> 
> AdanmaClick to expand...

Turkeys Yum. i always look forward to Xmas when i can indulge...and your so right breast is so not as tasty as leg.......lol


----------



## angelcake71

I love Turkey too.. funnily enough I prefer the breast part.. with some roasties brussels carrots stuffing chipolatas.. and gravy!!...

Hope you all had a fab Thanksgiving!! xx


----------



## famof6

Oh my fighting and jail on black friday,Wow I guess since we live in a small town is why it is not so bad here.Just long lines to check out.I usually grab what I need and I am at the check out line before everyone else is finished shopping.LOL

Loopy,I have heard others say they have a lot of cm before a bfp.I have had an extra amount a couple of cycles and it has been bfn,so I guess it just depends.In your case FXed its a bfp!!

Needa,I too think turkey is a little dry,but after I pile on the dressing and gravy,I don't even notice.Ham is my very favorite on turkey day though.

Cheeky,Fxed your HSG goes great.If I remember correctly you have one tube and hoping it flows like a river.As I am sure you know alot of people get their bfp after an hsg.

Shellie,sounds like you have a plan to catch that eggy.GL


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I hope and pray that Ian recovers quickly and all goes well. 

Needa, I normally don't eat baked turkey. My dh usually deep fries ours. He seasons it so well and has a secret ingredint that makes the breast not be dry.

Loopy, I have heard of people doing that.


----------



## needafriend

I have always been like that...\i don't mind a deep fried one...once every few years. I just have never cared for it...I like a roast chicken and all the trimmings, or ham. got to like the pig.
I also don't eat steak....lol....ever since i was a kid I hated it. Odd eh...my family loves meat.


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> I have always been like that...\i don't mind a deep fried one...once every few years. I just have never cared for it...I like a roast chicken and all the trimmings, or ham. got to like the pig.
> I also don't eat steak....lol....ever since i was a kid I hated it. Odd eh...my family loves meat.

You don't like steak. I love a good steak every now and again. My body doesn't digest beef very well so I have to limit my intake of red meat. I love ham doing the holidays. I am have ham too.


----------



## needafriend

ready.....u and I would get along well. LOL,...do u do fish? I love it as long as its not too fishy.


----------



## famof6

I was thinking of you Adanma then left you out in my post.Hope everything goes well with ds's surgery.GL with getting that bfp!!Are you going to hold out until af is due to test?

I am with you ready,I like a good steak every so often,but am not a big fan of red meat.I prefer chicken over almost everything else.My kiddos called every meat they ate chicken until they were about 5 years old because thats what the were use to.

Needa,My dh is a big seafood person.I can only eat the fish no crab or lobster.Just looking at it makes me quizzy.I am probably the only person who goes to Red Lobster and orders chicken.haha

All this food talk is making me hungry off to find a snack.:haha:


----------



## famof6

Can tell I am off work this week,I am posting like crazy.LOL

I had to share what my TR DR said.I am sitting here all alone.DH at work and kiddos at school.So I get to thinking about going and seeing the RE early and not waiting to Jan.So I called the DR and after only 10 minutes he gets on the phone.Wow!!I start telling him about how I don't think we can do this on our on.Well he still tells me to wait lol.He said I am at my prime,still young and he really don't think we will need any help.He said to wait the full year as it can take 6 months to a year.Nothing new but I really needed that pep talk.I feel so much better.He also said after looking at my op report if not preggo by the one year mark he will do a hsg for free.I only have to drive the almost 2 hrs to get there.Anyway he made my day.Off to get ready to go to DS's wrestling match!!


----------



## shellie31

Thanks ladies for all the good luck messages:hugs:. I WILL get that egg lol :haha:.

Adanma.Good luck for Ian's surgery & a speedy recovery:hug:. When are you going to test?

Angel.:rofl: twins would be great :baby::baby: :cloud9:

Fam.I'm glad your pep talk made you feel better :happydance: Remember PMA :kiss:.

:hi: to everyone else :flower:

AFM. I LOVE turkey with all the trimmings:cloud9: & steak :happydance:. Well i'm having much stronger ovulation pains than i usually get :wohoo: so it looks like the soy is working :yipee:. Going off to bed soon for some :sex: :headspin::headspin: me making sure the :spermy::spermy: are on there way to meeting my egg :rofl:. 

Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> ready.....u and I would get along well. LOL,...do u do fish? I love it as long as its not too fishy.

Love fish!!! I heard that some doctors were warning preggo ladies to stay away from fish. I was so :cry:sad as I love fish. Especially a good grilled salmon.

Fam, I am glad the doc made your day. I hope you are enjoying your time off.


----------



## Adanma

fam: thats great!

needa: how can you not like turkey or steak! you're crazy. lol I love just about every food. hahahaa! That's why I am sporting this voluptous booty right now. lol

loopy: I have heard of lots of cm before a bfp. hope this is the case for you!

ready: I think docs go a bit crazy with the restrictions. My sister was told no hotdogs or lunchmeat. Limit fish etc. I think if people just eat a balanced diet and cook their food it will be fine! stay away from the tartare and sushi probably ( although I ate sushi..) I would say. If you get salmon get the farm raised so it is in controlled water without mercury concerns. That's for everyone though not just pregnant ladies!

Thanks for your well wishes for tomorrow guys! I'll try to keep everyone posted!

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

well ladies....the long awaited pic of my dad. He looks alot different now, he is skinny and aged due to his illness.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies!

Reading all the post has made me hungry! haha. I love turkey and all the fixings, I enjoy steak from time to time, not to often though. I am not a big seafood lover. I do enjoy a meal of cod fish once in a blue moon. Hubby HATES turkey... But he loves the seafood(minus shrimp).

Adanma I hope your little one does not have to tough of a day and a speedy recovery! Poor thing. My son got circumcised when he was 5. Kids heal fast but he had it rough for a few days. xo

To all the ladies that are hoping to catch that egg this week..Good luck to you all!!! I love to see a happy ending. :)

Needa, what a lovely picture! :D I love pictures..I can look at them all day long. hehe 

:wave: everyone


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ladies

How is everyone doing?

afm- i am good. Been busy 
on CD16 today


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, that is such a lovely pic of your dad and you. Next time you see him give him a big hug and tell him its from his friend in the states.:hugs:

Iamrestored, hey hope all is well.


----------



## famof6

Needa,great pic of you and your dad!

iamrestored,I was wondering about you,glad you are doing well.

afm,I am being so lazy.I have not even started cleaning for Thanksgiving.I am laying around watching I didn't know I was pregnant,this show amazes me!


----------



## shellie31

Needa.
What a lovely picture of you & you're Dad:hugs: . I'm with Super i love looking at photo's too:happydance:.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya ladies
I hope everyone is ok xxxxx

I love photos too :thumbup:


----------



## josey123

Just a update ladies..levels have gone to 460 so bad news im afraid going for scan at 2.15...then hopefully able to discuss injection and save my one and only tube...will keep you updated im not upset just more worried about the tube now x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Aww so sorry Jo,
I hope you get sorted this afternoon.. hun.. 
thinking of you xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey, please keep us update. :hugs: I pray that they can save your tube.

Fam, That show amazes me too.

Adanma, I hope Ian is doing well.

Hello to all my ladies.

Afm, I am ready to be at home, but I am stuck here at work.:cry:


----------



## cheekybint

Josey I am so sorry :hugs:

Hello to everyone

AF is possibly late; unclear on ovulation date this month. Had a BFN on 13dpo, the day before I expected AF. OPKs have started to get darker now but nothing to convince me it's worth doing another HPT. If AF hasn't arrived by Saturday I will do another test.

HSG booked for next Friday in the hope they can unblock my blocked tube, so if AF is going to show I could really do with it showing now!


----------



## ready4onemore

cheekybint said:


> Josey I am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Hello to everyone
> 
> AF is possibly late; unclear on ovulation date this month. Had a BFN on 13dpo, the day before I expected AF. OPKs have started to get darker now but nothing to convince me it's worth doing another HPT. If AF hasn't arrived by Saturday I will do another test.
> 
> HSG booked for next Friday in the hope they can unblock my blocked tube, so if AF is going to show I could really do with it showing now!

I am praying AF stays and you get a BFP!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Cheeky I hope you get your BFP!:hugs:


Josey, :hugs: I hope your tube can be saved too!!:flower: Keep us posted! xo

:wave:Everyone


----------



## shellie31

Aww Josey:cry:. Sending you massive :hug: .You're in my thoughts & prayers xxxxxxx


----------



## loopylew2

Really sorry Josey, good luck...xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry:Ladies, Josie has asked me to keep you updated with the latest news.
Sadly as it is an ectopic pregnancy she has gone back into hospital and will be having the injection tomorrow, so that her tube can be saved. :hugs::hugs: obviously this is very upsetting for her and her family, and my thoughts are with them all at this difficult time :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss: I know you lovely ladies on here would want to give her your love support and best wishes..and I am sorry to be the bearer of such sad news.. xx


----------



## shellie31

Aww Josey:cry:. Sending you massive :hug: .You're in my thoughts & prayers xxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey we are all here for you.:hugs: We will be praying for you and dh during this diffcult time.


----------



## shellie31

Cheeky. Got my fingers & toes crossed that the :witch: stays away & you get you're :bfp:

:dust::dust:

:hi: to all the ladies & my wee mate angel :angelnot:

:dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

Hiya ladies
hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Navy2mom

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING DAY EVE !!!!*
So i just got done reading alot of pages from the last couple of days.....WOW alot has happened!!
So here I go...

*Josey~ *i am so very sorry to hear of the sad news i hope you all the best and for a speedy recovery and we are here for you:hugs: :hugs:

All the food talk sounds so good that it made me want to eat....so I did!!!! I LOVE turkey..i wait all year for TURKEY Day!! Steak is good,but i can only have it once in a while cuz my tummy doesn't digest red meat well. I like a good grilled fish( Maui,Maui.. i think that's how it's spelled)....not a big ham eater..but will get a nibble everynow and then.....and i could eat Chicken like it's going out of style :haha: 

*Needa~* very nice picture :) 

*Adanma~* Hope your son has a speed recovery too....and Fx'd you all caught the eggie!!! :dust:

*Ready~* Deep fried Turkey??? I have never heard of this!! we always bake ours!! I wouldn't mind trying that!!

Hope all who are DTD catch those eggies....Give those spermies orders to swim ,swim ,swim until they make destination egg landing!! :dust: :dust:

*To All:* Hope all of you awesome and lovely ladies have a great and happy Thanksgiving tomorrow.

*AFM*: i did a little cleaning today but then got tired so now i am resting and getting ready to watch some TV.....then this evening i need to boil my eggs so i can make deviled eggs!! I will try to pop bak in later this evening.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Sorry I thought thansgiving had gone, then I realised it was on a Thursday!! :blush::blush:
so Happy Thanksgiving to all you lovely ladies on here, Have a fabulous day
:coffee: xxxx

Thankyou for all your kind messages for Josey I will pass them on to her xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy you have never had fried turkey? OMG they even talk about it on the allstate commerical. It is the best. Since dh started frying people call us weeks before turkey day to have him fry theirs. But this year he said :nope: only doing family. Because he has to work tomorrow and did not want to work for everyone else too.


----------



## Adanma

josey: so sorry. fx for you and your tube!

cheeky: I would be testing. I don't have very much willpower. I didn't test last month though! So this month I will be testing starting 9dpo I think which is the end of this month!

needa: love the pic!

ready: I have yet to try deep fried turkey, but I have heard wonderful things.

fam: I watch that show everyday! lol! I think they lie when they say they had their period every month because they don't want to look like idiots. I am also addicted to 16 and pregnant. It makes me cringe, but I love it.

AFM and Ian: Ian did so well during surgery. He was pretty excited about all the hospital gadgets. He is sore though now. The doc said his foreskin was so tight and constricting that when they snipped the skin his penis like immediately swelled up really large from being under pressure. My poor baby! So glad we got it done. He has requested pancakes for dinner :thumbup: so he can't be feeling toooooo bad.

Getting ready to make my cheesy mashed potatoes and hummus dip to bring to our two dinners tomorrow. MMM can't wait!

3dpo today and I feel alot better than I have all cycle so far. I was nauseous and tired and crabby all cycle so far. Now that I am past O I feel great! It's like... opposite of how it usually is. I'll take it though. Who wants to be crabby for holidays?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I am glad Ian is recovering well. I hope he get his pancakes too.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....Glad your bOy is doing well.

Hope all you American ladies enjoy your bird tomorrow, I will be having hot dogs and lovin it.


----------



## Superstoked

So sorry Josey xo Take care of yourself.:hugs:

Adanma- So glad your son is doing well. Poor little man :hugs2:

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American ladies..xoxo We already done that here last month. So tomorrow I will be probably having Tacos or something..lol

Fam- that show is crazy.. I have watched it a few times.

angelcake- How you doing doll? Please give Josey a big hug from the Babyandbump family :)

Navy- Mmmm devil eggs:haha: love them.

Good evening to all the beautiful ladies.:flower:


AFM well I have been just waiting for AF. Should be any day now, I have had no signs until today, I get a little crampy. I notice some brown spotting when wiping but now nothing. Cramping is almost gone. Never had that happen to me before. Sound normal?:wacko:


----------



## shellie31

HAPPY THANKSGIVING :cake: to all you American ladies.

Adanma. SO glad you're lil boy is recovering well :hugs:

Super. FX the :witch: stays away for you :hugs:

:hi: To everyone else,hope you're all doing well?

AFM. Well our 2nd night of :sex: as part of the SMEP didn't work out to well :grr: (all the details are in my journal) but lets just say that i'm not a happy :bunny: with hubby this morning:growlmad:. He's got some serious :sex: to make up to me lol :rofl:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

Adanma..glad Ian is recovering .. happy Thanksgiving hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Shellie!!
hope your OH makes it up to you hun..:hugs::kiss:
what happened did he :sleep::sleep: when he was meant to:sex::sex:so the :spermy::spermy: could swim up and give you a:bfp: :dohh::growlmad:
:hugs: will read your journal xx


----------



## angelcake71

Aww Shellie!!
men!! :growlmad: I cant believe he got drunk hun.. :drunk::nope:
I hope you chucked him in the:shower: and left here there to sober up!! 
if you are like me andd my hubby you will:kiss: :wedding: and make up in no time.. and be back to:sex::sex::sex: real soon!!... dont let this hiccup stress you out hun, it really shouldnt make alot of difference .. :hugs: heres hoping you get your:bfp: this year!! lots of love :angel:


----------



## Superstoked

Good day ladies.

Shellie- extra :sex: for you! Tell hubby it's an order! lol

AFM, well the :witch: has arrived, very light though but some serious cramping...I think this will be the only time I am happy to see the:witch:. That means I am getting closer to my TTC date yay!!:happydance: 

:wave: to everyone! :dust:


----------



## angelcake71

Yay Super.. hope you have recovered hun xx


----------



## shellie31

Angel :angelnot:
Yeah he's planning on making it up to me tonight :wohoo::wohoo:which means :sex: & :spermy: & me with my legs in the air :headspin::headspin: hoping & [-o&lt; for my christmas :bfp:
Thanks for stopping by to read my journal :hug:
I can't believe he got drunk either but boys will be boys :drunk:. I was laughing at him trying to get into bed without falling over so i'd pretty much already started to forgive him:hugs:. We don't stay mad at each other for long,which i love so much about him,he's my amazing soulmate:cloud9:

Super. Told hubby he's on :sex: orders from you lol :rofl: Yay for the :witch: arriving:dance::dance: I'd NEVER say that to any woman,feels a bit weird :loopy:

:hi: to all you other ladies.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

*Happy Thanksgiving ladies*

Hey ladies, as you all know it is Thanksgiving day here in the states but I had to pop in on my ladies, I hope everyone is doing well.

Shellie, don't be to mad at hubby you have to catch the egg.

Talk to you ladies later.


----------



## famof6

Josey,I am so sorry to here that.Hoping everything turns out well.:hugs:

Adanma,glad to here Ian is doing well.DD always wants pancakes as her Bday dinner.

AFM,We had a great Thanksgiving Dinner.I just love it when we all get together.I also get to sleep late in the morn,no bf shopping for me after all.I found some great deals online today,so I am going to skip it.I think I am around 5dpo,hard to tell since I don't temp and didn't use opks this cycle.Either way no symptoms what so ever,not even the sore bb's.

Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Thanksgiving ladies. Many blessings to you all


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, I hope my ladies in the States had a great Thanksgiving day and did not eat to much. 

Have a great day all my ladies.


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Ladies.
Hope you're all doing well?:happydance:

Well DH did make it up to me last night :cloud9:(details in my journal:winkwink:Hey i'm plugging my product lol :rofl:) The same couldn't be said for me though :blush::haha:.
So we've finally caught up with the SMEP :wohoo::wohoo: & the 2WW begins:dance::dance:. I'm a very happy :bunny: now. FX the soy & SMEP brings me my christmas :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Shellie if anyone deserves a BFP its you hun!! good luck with everything.. hun ...hope it works..:sleep: xx


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies :) Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!!! We had a nice Thanksgiving....some yummy food,Football and games....good times!! So I have some Scentsy work to do we are having a holiday shopping and Benefit tomorrow....the benefit is for Toys For Tots. I am hoping we have a good turn out. So i am chugging along helping to get ready for tomorrow but wanted to pop in and say Hello to my lovely friends. Sending babydust :dust: to all in their 2WW.....hope you all get your BFP's :)
I will try my best to check back in a bit :hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay I guess all my ladies here in the States are out shopping today. It sure is quiet on here today. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## shellie31

ready4onemore said:


> Okay I guess all my ladies here in the States are out shopping today. It sure is quiet on here today. I hope everyone is doing well.

I think you're right Ready:thumbup:. How's things going for you? Great i hope :hugs:.

Navy.:flower:. So great to hear you had a brilliant thanksgiving :cake::wine::drunk::pizza: :munch: :cloud9:.

Angel:angelnot: Thank you hun :hug: . You're the best cyber friend :friends: a girl could ever want or need & i LOVE all the support you give me :cloud9:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: like wise my wee scottish besty mate!! :friends:

I am hoping you get your :bfp: this month hun, but if you dont , then keep going and dont give up..just look at Rach hun. :dust::dust::dust::dust: 

:happydance::happydance: I have about 8 days till my AF.. then I can start :sex::sex: xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:navy glad you had a lovely thanks giving.. xx


----------



## shellie31

I have NO intention of ever giving up on my dream :baby:. I know that one day it WILL happen & i'll get my :bfp: big fat belly then my :crib:. :cloud9:. Miracles happen all the time & i'm just waiting on mine:coffee:
:dust::dust::dust:

:hi: to all you other ladies:hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies! 

Just dropping in to say hi and to see how everyone is doing. I hope every one of you are doing great. 

shellie- You my dear are one strong chicky! I only wish to have your strength once it is my time ttc. I know I will have some hits. I am unsure how I will handle those hits but reading your journal, I can do it! lol Your time will come, I know it! 


Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## angelcake71

am buying a spell from Mia Angels.. on ebay!!


----------



## Adanma

Hi guys! My parents, my sister's family, and my family had pictures taken yesterday. They were taken at my parents house just having the kids do what they do and a few posed shots. It was so cute! My mom got the pictures today and said they were really good. Can't wait to see them tomorrow.

My parents 24th anniversary is monday so my sister and I are cooking them dinner tomorrow night. Nothing huge, but they seem happy.

In ttc news: 6dpo today. big temp dip. Hoping it goes up tomorrow. Been a bit crampy as well which had me worried about early AF. I was totally caught off guard one cycle with a 9 day LP so I wouldn't be suprised. Hoping it is implantation! I think it's too early for symptoms, but I did throw up my entire breakfast this morning. Crossing my fingers that this is it. Testing on tuesday 9dpo.

We are getting ready to trim the tree with the boys now. Have a nice evening everyone!

Adanma


----------



## iamrestored77

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving :). Hope all is well with everyone. I am 5dpo and have plenty of cramping and feel weird like my period is coming. It feels like my bottom is gonna fall out. Idk when I will be testing. I don't test each month just wait for period to come. Good day ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Navy, glad you had a great Thanksgiving.

Shellie, I sure hope you catch the egg. Your determination will get you there. I just know it. :thumbup:

Angelcake, I hope all is well with you.

Super, I hope you are healing well.

Coffee, I hope you are healing well too.

Reeds, How are you? Hope all is well.

Iamrestored, I hope all is well with you and that you catch the egg too.

Needa, how are you? Is hubby home yet?

Afm, not much to report. My son's team lost their 3rd playoff game today.:cry:


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi Ladies how was your day...i still have to go bac a read a few posts. The Benefit went well we collected a good amount of toys for the Toys For Tots....I just love the thought that children getting these toys will have a smile on their faces and i know that they will be so thankful to have these toys.
So Not I am home and i have lost my voice....and my friend was cold so i gave her my jacket to keep warm....so i got way cold and forgot to get my jacket from her. Well then i went out to start my car and my car wouldn't start...my battery is dead and i need a new one so i called my hubby to come jump my car to i can at least make it down the road to my house....I was so very cold waiting!! So DH and I think i am coming down with a :cold: cold and my voice is gone...LOL:haha: But all in all I had a lot of fun :) I know I will be back on my feet in no time...at least I better be i have 3 home parties to do this week:argh:

Hope youa all have a great night or morning :loopy: I am going to eat and then going to bed...I just took some cold medication and getting very sleepy....Good Night All


----------



## needafriend

Iamrestored...love the sassy new pic. FX for u.
Adanma...Sending buckets of baby dust your way and to all who are TTC this cycle.

I hope everyone else is doing fantastic and enjoying their weekend.

AFM....Hubby will be home Tuesday nite and gender scan wed morning. So last guess on what is in my belly. I had the weirdest dream last nite...I had a dream that I was on team...Poultry. Not pink or blue....I had a baby turkey and the Dr said this was common and not to worry. He said if he clipped the wings and drumsticks and I breast fed, it would look more like a baby. LOL.....crazy pg dreams eh. I blame u Adanma for all the turkey talk the other day. LOL....


----------



## famof6

Navy,hope you get to feeling better:hugs:

To all the ladies in the 2ww FXed you get that bfp,that goes for me too!

Ready,I guess everyone has been out shopping.Did you do any shopping this weekend?

afm,I am going to try and hold out on testing with our mini vacation,the hotub thing and not knowing exactly when I O'ed,just not sure we have a chance this cycle but I guess you never know.We spent yesterday afternoon out shopping for a new tree.It took hours to find the perfect one.We had our old one for 7 years and I am so happy with the new one,except the rotating sometimes hurts my head while looking at it.lol

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## famof6

Needa,that is to funny about the dr and the dream.YAY for dh coming home and the gender scan.I don't know what you have already boys or girls.I was thinking boys just not sure.lol..So I am going to say girl!


----------



## Superstoked

Needa- I laughed so loud!! I got hubby to read it, he had a chuckle too!It had to be all that turkey talk the past week..haha Congrats on hubby coming home and the gender scan, what an exciting week for you!! :hugs: If I were to take a wild guess, I would say blue? But we will see!!

Navy- Feel better soon hun xo 

Ready- I am healing just great, thanks for thinking about me :flower: 

Hello to everyone! And tons of :dust: for all my girles.

FX for those 2WW, So excited for you all!

Have a good one

Cheers!


----------



## Superstoked

Hmmm my post appeared like 3 times..lol


----------



## Superstoked

:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy, I am glad the benefits was good but I hope you get to feeling better soon. :hug:

Needa, I laughed so hard. I hope you breastfeed then.:haha: Glad your dh is coming home soon. Please post the scan pic. I can hardly wait. 

Fam, sending you lots and lots of :dust:.

Super, you will be in the tww real soon. The time will go by fast.:flower:


----------



## jonnanne3

Hello ladies! Long time! Belated Happy Thanksgiving US ladies! Not much gong on with me as far as TTC is concerned. Still not doing anything as far as trying. I just chart when I start af, but other than that, nothing. Really just enjoying our grandson and now getting ready for Christmas! We went shopping on Friday from 3am until 3 that afternoon! Wanna talk about one pooped girl! That would have been me! 
We had a health scare with our son in law last weekend. He went to the emergency room Saturday night and they found he had a blockage in his colon and a spot on his lung (he is not a smoker). He was in so much pain (from the blockage) and they sent him home with pain killers and that was it! So on Monday he went to his doctor and they told him that he should have been admitted! So they did a colonoscopy and saw the blockage was gone but it was infected a little and they biopsied that to see what caused the infection and they also said that his colon twisted because the blockage. Also they went to the lung doctor after that and he said the spot was scar tissue from when he had bronchitis at one time. So that was a huge sigh of relief! Everything was ok! He will get the results of the biopsy this week some time.
Our son's girlfriend is getting bigger and bigger everyday! She is really popping! She is now 26 weeks! Our little Emma is getting stronger and stronger! 
I am really thinking about stopping all together on the whole ttc thing. I was thinking about doing the endometrial ablation. I am not sure about it yet. But my periods are getting really bad. I mean to the point where I can't hardly got out in public because I am going to bleed thru. Also my periods are getting longer and longer.(Sorry for the TMI) So I think we are going to talk to our doctor about our options. I am not sure if I am going through pre menopause or what. I am just not sure what to do. So as you can tell I have a lot going on and a lot to think about. I mean taking care of our grandchildren (I am watching our grandson during the day for our daughter and will be watching our granddaughter when she goes back to work) and then running our business and then our life, I just don't know that having a baby would be ideal for us now. 4 years ago when we decided to go for this, things were very different. It is very heartbreaking since we never thought in a million years that we would have had such a hard time getting pregnant! But reality has set in and I am not getting any younger. I will be 39 in Feb. My hubby has been 100% supportive! He is loving that we get to have all the fun time with our grandson and he is absolutely crazy about him. But he also loves that when it is time for us. So we have the best of both worlds. I guess for me, it's about giving up on something we have worked so hard for and still nothing. I guess it is something that I am really fighting with. 
Anyway, I am sorry for the long post. But as you can see, I have had a lot going on! 
I am so glad that everyone is doing well! I am happy for all the ladies that have gotten pregnant and rooting on the ones who are still trying! I hope everyone's journey is a short happy one! :hugs: And thank you for reading my rant! 
PS Has anyone heard from Jaimad? Worried about her. She went for her scan and then never updated...... Just wondering! 
Also Needa that turkey story cracked me up! Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Jonnanne,glad to see your post.Sorry to here about the scare with SIL.That sounds very scary.I Hope everything turns out to be fine with him.How exciting you will be watching both of your grandbabies during the day.I have always thought Emma was such a beautiful name.I am sending big :hugs: to you for whatever descion you make about TTC,it sounds like your life has changed alot since TR.I do hope they figure out what is causing the long heavy periods though that sounds like it would be hard to deal with every month.Wishing the very best for you and your family!!


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Everyone.
Hope you're all doing well & those that are in the 2ww:dust: & get there :bfp::cloud9: & those ttc are getting plenty :sex: :dust: & a :bfp: :cloud9:. 

Needa.YAY at getting your scan:happydance:are you finding out the sex of :baby:?

Super. Glad to hear you're healing well :hugs:

Angel:angelnot:. You're getting like me with the readings lol :haha:.

AFM. Well it's snowy here & bloody cold:cold: but the kids are loving it :cloud9:. Perfect excuse for snuggling up to my man :hugs:,which could lead to some :sex: MMM:cloud9:. I'm only 2DPO today & feeling really chilled out :coolio: what will be will be i guess,i'm not going to test until i'm at least 10DPO lol:haha:

Sending loads of snowy :dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Shellie try and wait til AF is due before testing hun... xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Jonnanne, I am glad to see you post. You may have Fibroids that is causing the heavy periods. Since having my removed my period was lighter. Glad the grandbabies are doing well.

Fam, how are you doing?

Shellie, I agree with angelcake wait until Af is missing.


----------



## famof6

Shellie,FXed for that bfp for you!Snow how wonderful!We rarely get any here and when we do it just enough to cover the ground.

Ready,I am doing well.2ww drives me crazy,this one is much better than others though.Back to work tonight and I really don't want to go.LOL.Hope you are doing well!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jonnanne I am not sure that Jaimad had posted on here about her new BFP. I have been watching her journal as well and worrying...she was so excited about that scan. I have been praying that all is well. I hope they get the infection out of your son's colon that sounds scary. XX


----------



## jonnanne3

Thanks ladies. As far as our son in llaw goes, the infection was in the process of healing so they just wanted to know what was causing the infection. 
As far as me, I think we are going to look into what is causing the heavy bleeding. But I think we are going to hold off on the ablasion. We talked more about it today and we are not going to do it as even though we are not "trying" we don't want to give up 100% hope. So as of right now, the ablasion is on hold for a little while. 
I hope Jaimad is ok. I have been worried about her. 
Thank you again ladies! :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

angelcake71 said:


> :hugs: Shellie try and wait til AF is due before testing hun... xx

I'll try Angel:angelnot: but it is so tempting to just try & ignore :ignore: my stash of tests lol :haha:,might just do a sneaky cheapie one at 10DPO lol :rofl:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hoping & praying [-o&lt;[-o&lt; for a miracle :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:dohh::dohh::dohh::nope::nope::nope::tease::saywhat::ignore::ignore: the urge Shellie!! :muaha:(me and you) :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## angelcake71

jonnanne3 said:


> Hello ladies! Long time! Belated Happy Thanksgiving US ladies! Not much gong on with me as far as TTC is concerned. Still not doing anything as far as trying. I just chart when I start af, but other than that, nothing. Really just enjoying our grandson and now getting ready for Christmas! We went shopping on Friday from 3am until 3 that afternoon! Wanna talk about one pooped girl! That would have been me!
> We had a health scare with our son in law last weekend. He went to the emergency room Saturday night and they found he had a blockage in his colon and a spot on his lung (he is not a smoker). He was in so much pain (from the blockage) and they sent him home with pain killers and that was it! So on Monday he went to his doctor and they told him that he should have been admitted! So they did a colonoscopy and saw the blockage was gone but it was infected a little and they biopsied that to see what caused the infection and they also said that his colon twisted because the blockage. Also they went to the lung doctor after that and he said the spot was scar tissue from when he had bronchitis at one time. So that was a huge sigh of relief! Everything was ok! He will get the results of the biopsy this week some time.
> Our son's girlfriend is getting bigger and bigger everyday! She is really popping! She is now 26 weeks! Our little Emma is getting stronger and stronger!
> I am really thinking about stopping all together on the whole ttc thing. I was thinking about doing the endometrial ablation. I am not sure about it yet. But my periods are getting really bad. I mean to the point where I can't hardly got out in public because I am going to bleed thru. Also my periods are getting longer and longer.(Sorry for the TMI) So I think we are going to talk to our doctor about our options. I am not sure if I am going through pre menopause or what. I am just not sure what to do. So as you can tell I have a lot going on and a lot to think about. I mean taking care of our grandchildren (I am watching our grandson during the day for our daughter and will be watching our granddaughter when she goes back to work) and then running our business and then our life, I just don't know that having a baby would be ideal for us now. 4 years ago when we decided to go for this, things were very different. It is very heartbreaking since we never thought in a million years that we would have had such a hard time getting pregnant! But reality has set in and I am not getting any younger. I will be 39 in Feb. My hubby has been 100% supportive! He is loving that we get to have all the fun time with our grandson and he is absolutely crazy about him. But he also loves that when it is time for us. So we have the best of both worlds. I guess for me, it's about giving up on something we have worked so hard for and still nothing. I guess it is something that I am really fighting with.
> Anyway, I am sorry for the long post. But as you can see, I have had a lot going on!
> I am so glad that everyone is doing well! I am happy for all the ladies that have gotten pregnant and rooting on the ones who are still trying! I hope everyone's journey is a short happy one! :hugs: And thank you for reading my rant!
> PS Has anyone heard from Jaimad? Worried about her. She went for her scan and then never updated...... Just wondering!
> Also Needa that turkey story cracked me up! Thanks ladies! :hugs:

Hiya hope you are ok hun..39 is not old hun!!! sometimes when you decide to `give up` the unexpected happens xx
hope your son in law is ok..xx


----------



## Adanma

Hi jonnanne. Good to see your post! Sorry you are struggling with things right now. I hope they can figure out whats causing the bleeding!

fellow twwers: this sucks. lol! 8dpo today. feeling rotten. tested bfn of course. I have no willpower when there are tests in the house.

mad at hubby this morning. stupid stuff. didnt take trash out and didnt put baby seat back in car so I had to struggle with three kids in the freezing cold trying to get the damn seat in. My oldest was in a funk this morning too which did not help. ugh I hate mornings like that!

Hope everyone had a better start to the week.

Adanma


----------



## needafriend

Adanma...8dpo is early...lol and I hear ya on the hubby thing but freezing cold in san diego, Try -35 weather here hun....trade ya. LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I think I would be upset too.

Needa, just a couple more days before hubby comes home.

Reeds, is today your gender scan? I am so excited waiting for you to post.

Afm, my temps have been all over the place not sure what is going on.


----------



## needafriend

Hubby will be home tomorrow nite and scan will be on Wed am. Famof6...I have three boys from my first marriage. Everyone that has guess has said girl, so time will tell.

Hope everyone is well and sending baby dust to all who are ttc.


----------



## famof6

Adanma,I am with you girl,this does suck.I don't even know how many dpo I am.If I had to guess I would say 9 or 10.Either way bfn today.I thought this relaxing would be better but its not its more stress.So I am getting ready to order opks.I have been using the smileys but those cost to much,so I guess I will order the ICs.8 dpo is early early,so I am still holding out hope for your bfp!!


----------



## Adanma

I knew it was early. Couldn't help myself. I thought surely if I'm feeling this rotten it would show up on a test right!? lol!

needa: I'm in Illinois. Still it was about 38 degrees here so nothing like -35! It sucks too because my husband is building bunk beds for the boys in the garage so there is no room for the car so I had to do it all outside with my naughty kids running around the car! hahahaa

fam: I stopped using opk's because I was constantly peeing on them and it was becoming a problem! lol I forgot that I bought preg tests so I bought more so I had 4 here that's why it was so hard to resist! If I only had 1 or 2 it would be a lot easier.

It was my parents 24th anniversary today. God bless them! They are so cute. Hope to be there with hubby in 20 years!

Hope everyone had a nice day!

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready gender scan is tomorrow. I will post as soon as I can! XXX


----------



## needafriend

Why did I think u were in San Diego...who the heck lives there then?


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :wave:

Adanma- I know for a fact I would have done the same and tested early! :hugs: Happy Anniversary to your parents.:flower:

There are a couple of scans coming up this week! I can not wait to find out if its pink or blue....Sooooooo excited for you girls.:happydance:

ready4onemore- When did you start taking temp? I have opk's ordered, should get them some time this week. But have not thought about temping, maybe I should? So I guess you are going to ttc very soon then? yay!!

Wishing BFP for all who are doing the 2ww. :)

AFM...I went to see the nurse today to get bandage changed..they are very pleased with the healing. 
I have been getting bandage changed every second day but she had asked me to come on mondays and thursday's only because I am healing well, and seems every time they clean the cut it starts to spot blood, she says its better left alone so it is not disturbed. When I seen her today the incision is a little red...and it hurts when touched..she does not think it's another infection but maybe just irritated from the bandages. Have to let it air out while I am home, make sure it stays super dry and when I am out I have to cover it up. Ughhh this has been such a pain in the ass!!! She says by the time I am allowed to TTC I should be super healed...ummmm hello I have until the 21st of Jan to make it my 3 months?? Enough already!! No more packing though, that a bonus. It is almost closed up. I sure hope when it is my turn to ttc that I am blessed with a painless journey!! 

Sorry about the rant..LOL I feel better now...hehe I would be lost without everyone here..lol 


Tons and tons of :dust: to you all!:hugs:


----------



## famof6

Need,I think it is Navy or Mrsmommy??.I can't remember either!LOL


----------



## Navy2mom

needafriend said:


> Why did I think u were in San Diego...who the heck lives there then?

AWWW You were thinking about me :hugs:....I feel so special now..lol:winkwink:


Hi ladies:hi: I am feeling much better...my voice came back:thumbup: I am just sitting here for a few minutes while the kids eat dinner. 

So I have a question(it might be a crazy one) Who here has children the live with their parents or in-laws??? 

I ask because my DH and I are having our son (who has ADHD/ODD) live with my In-laws(hubby's parents). Our son wants to live there with his grandpa and grandma too.
We feel this would be the best thing for DS since the military life style is just tearing DS apart and we only want the best for our son. I would really like to hear your opinions.

Joanne~ It was good to see your post. I hope you get the heavy bleeding figured out and glad to hear your SIL is doing well and that the infection is going away. 

Ready~hope your temps stop jumping around for you so you can get a nice pattren for whats normal for you.

Reed~ can't wait to hear about your baby scan...good luck tomorrow,hope :baby: opens his or her legs so you can see what your having :)

Sending LOTS and LOTS of baby dust to all our TWWers......:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Super wow hun your having a time healing. FX the next few months go by quickly and you get you BFP soon. 

Anna I think we all do what is best for our kids...in our own way. I have joint custofy with my ex which is not my ideal situation but my kids are happy for the most part and that is all that matters. Your sons sounds like a very loved little boy and Ithink your decision will make him happy


----------



## ready4onemore

Hiya ladies,

Needa, that time flew by didn't it? Yay your scan is Wednesday and reeds is tomorrow. :happydance:

Fam, fx for you to get your BFP. 

Adanma, are you near Chicago? How did the dinner you and your sister cooked for you parents turn out? What did you cook?

Reeds, I cannot wait to you post the scan. :happydance: So excited.

Super, I hope you heal soon. December will be the end of my 2 month wait. I had to wait to 2-3 months. I chose 2 months. :haha:

Navy, if you son will be happy I say to do it. We always want what is best for out kids. I am sure you and hubby will make the right decision.:hugs:

Afm, I am getting my hair colored tomorrow.:happydance: I had a few grays to pop out in the front. I cannot have that.:nope: I hope it comes out okay. I haven't dyed my hair with permament color in years.


----------



## Anxious5

So I have a question(it might be a crazy one) Who here has children the live with their parents or in-laws??? 


My 2 oldest sons live with my mom and they are doing really well with her I let them live with her cuz they didnt want to live in Mexico with me...It was a really hard choice buy it was the right one


----------



## Navy2mom

Thank you ladies:hugs: I am having a hardtime sleeping tonight,hubby has duty and should be home tomorrow evening sometime. I feel like the emotional basket case of our group!!:haha: friend of mine asked me today which pregnancy test was better to test with a blue or pink test line???? I know I should know the answer but I am having a mental block!!! So which test is best ??


----------



## famof6

Navy,Sending you :hugs:.As moms we always want what is best for our children.

Ready,I am sure the color will turn out beautiful.

Reeds,Needa Yay for the scans this week,can't wait to find out!

Super,After all you have been through healing,you deserve a quick TTC journey.Hoping your recovery speeds up!

Adanma,I too had one of those crazy mornings,Everyone overslept and so I had to wait until I got off work to wake them and it was like a mad house with everyone trying to get ready at once.Its safe to say everyone was late for school!

afm,Af is on the way,started the lower cramping and usually start within hours of that,but I guess she is going to play with me because not due for af until the weekend.

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## famof6

Oh yeah Navy,I am pretty sure pink is the way to go.I have heard to stay away from the blue dye ones.


----------



## Navy2mom

Famof6~ Thank you....I will make sure to tell my friend,Erica :) Sorry to hear your cramping and not feeling to well. 

So how is everyone doing today?? 

Reeds~ how did the baby scan go today?? Do you and the family get to decorate in Pink or Blue???


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Fam, I am sorry that AF is playing with you. 

Navy, I have no idea yet, which one to use. But I am sure I will find out soon. :haha:

I love my hair color. It is kind of auburn.
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









017.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Superstoked

Ready, I love the new color. You look great! xo:friends:


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready- loving it girl


----------



## iamrestored77

hey ladies, sorry i haven't been around. A lot going on in my life right now. Saturday night my granny had a heart attack. Last night she passed away :(. I know she is with Jesus :). True woman of faith :). What is really cool though is last month I celebrated her 90th birthday with her and family :). I was awesome. I have some great memories of her. She was in good health and lived a good life.

afm- iam on cd23 period due Dec 6 

Good day ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies. 

Iamrestored, I am very sorry for your lost. I pray for peace for you and your family.


----------



## Superstoked

Iamrestored, sorry for your loss hun.:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies we are having a BOY!! :)


----------



## iamrestored77

congrats on your blessing baby B O Y


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies we are having a BOY!! :)

Yay for team :blue:


----------



## famof6

Iamrestored,Sorry about your loss.:hugs:

Needa,Yay for the blue team!

Ready,Love it!!It looks great!!:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Iamrestored so sorry for you loss hun. XX


----------



## needafriend

I amrestored....sorry for your loss.
Ready...love the sassy hair. 

AFM....I am devastated right now....due to the WONDERFUL (insert pissed off voice here) service with United airlines/continental airlines, and there delays at every airport and flight my dh was on yesterday and today, my husband will not be home til 12:30 tomorrow afternoon and will miss our gender scan. They will not even put him up in a hotel for the nite. He has been flying since 2pm yesterday.
I will be going alone and may take my three boys if they can behave. I have no family in the city to come with me. I can not re-book it again as we are already booked to go to the USA shopping for baby friday am and need to know the sex to get everything. 

I am so upset right now...thanks for the ear reeds....I needed it.
Hope all are doing well....ttyl


----------



## Superstoked

Needa- That absolutely stinks!!! I think it would be kinda neat for the three boys to see scan. I know I am new here, but I am here if you need a friend, chat or someone to rant on..anything:hugs:. Your poor hubby must be upset too :( . But on the brighter side...you see your baby tomorrow!!:flower: I am still thinking Boy... Keep us posted dear.:hugs:


----------



## shellie31

Reeds. YAY for team :blue::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Ready.Love the new hair,really suits you:cloud9:

Iamrestored. Sorry to hear of your loss:hugs:

Needa. That totally sucks:growlmad::hugs:.

:hi: to all you other ladies:winkwink:

AFM. 5 DPO & don't have any symptoms,so to speak. I've had a few cramps that come & go in my ovary area but thats about it:shrug:. Too early to tell i guess. I'll hold off testing till i'm at least 12 DPO if i can resist lol :rofl: but knowing me i'll be tempted to test at 10DPO :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations Reeds

:thumbup: fantastic hair Ready!!

:hugs: I am restored ..sorry for your loss hun, thinking of you and your family xx

Needa.. that is so unfair.. :hugs:

Josie.. :hugs: hope you are as ok as you can be hun x

SHELLIE!! :nope::nope::dohh: step away from the :test: I know its tempting! :happydance::happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you!!

ps.. only 4 days til my AF.. xx


----------



## Adanma

ready: love the hair! We are about 2 hours south of chicago. The dinner went well. My sister did pot roast and I made roasted apples and potatoes.

iam: so sorry for the loss. how amazing that she got to celebrate her last birthday with everyone though.

reeds: I knew it! hahaha congrats!

needa: so sorry! That sucks! ugh! I hate traveling by air for that reason. My hubby got stuck the time before last for a whole 24 hours! It's like.. you don't have anything!? I'm still thinking girl I can't wait to hear!

everyone in tww: keep on hanging in there!

AFM: 8,9, and 10 dpo all bfn. depressed. I feel like ass on a stick. Why do I puke and why am I tired etc if I'm not pregnant!? anyway, just waiting for AF. if it doesn't come I'll test again.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, 

Needa, I really hate that. I wanted him to be there too. I think it is a special time and that he should be there.:hugs: That is so upsetting. 

Shellie, I know it is tempting but you can go without test just a few more days. :thumbup:

Angel, hope AF is not to bad for you.

Josey, we are thinking of you.

Reeds, have you picked out any boy names yet?

Adanma, Pot roast hmm sounds good right now.


----------



## famof6

Needa,Sorry to hear that!It sucks to put it lightly.

Shellie,hoping when you decide to test you get that BFP!!

Ready,You have me wanting to go get my hair colored now!

Adanma,I am with you girl,all bfns but I may be a little worse I have been poas 2x a day.LOL

afm,no af as of yet,but I have the lower cramps I always get around her arrival.I feel like the crazy ttc lady again.I know there is only a chance I will get a bfp each cycle,but when af is due everytime I go to the restroom I get all nervous and then relieved when there is nothing there.How crazy is that!!


----------



## needafriend

Thanks ladies.....I'm kinda sad but my boys are THRILLED to be playing hookie from school this am to come with me. Scan is in an hour, just downing the dreaded water to fill my bladder. So....this will be the last time "hopefully" that i am wondering what sex the baby is. I am hoping the baby lets us look and that the tech is not a bitch like last time and either gives me some great pics or a dvd for dh. Fingers crossed...I have to pick Joe up from the airport at 12:30 so we wont be back to post til early afternoon. Thanks for keeping me and baby in your thoughts and prayers these last 20 weeks.....it has not been a textbook pg. I look forward to being an ear when all you ladies are pg.


----------



## loopylew2

Congratulations reeds on Team blue,
Needa really sorry your hubby isnt gonna be with you but your clouds silver lining is your boys getting to see instead.... good luck...My guess is Team Pink.....lol
Adanma im so with you and Fam Bfn equals big fat bloody disappointment, I did 10, 12 and today 14 but getting side pain which eqauls Af on her way....
Iam sorry for your loss......


----------



## needafriend

well girls.....what are the odds of having four boys? Hmmm.....I guess pretty good as God has blessed us with a little boy. LOL...I am in shock, Joe is over the moon that he has a son. All is great, my bled re-absorbed and baby is still measuring 2 days ahead like it was at 12 weeks. 
I am so pleased and happy right now, so much so I have a headache. We are going on our mini vaca to the US one day early so we aren't rushed to come home as DH has to work on Sunday eve. I have been spoiled with beautiful gifts from Africa from him and his family. The baby outfits they sent are amazing....all hand stitching. Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers and *superstoked*....u were the only one at all to guess boy, including my family. (my dad changed his guess to boy last min this am...so it doesn't count)


----------



## Adanma

boys are great! I am hoping for another when I finally get pregnant. How wonderful!

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> well girls.....what are the odds of having four boys? Hmmm.....I guess pretty good as God has blessed us with a little boy. LOL...I am in shock, Joe is over the moon that he has a son. All is great, my bled re-absorbed and baby is still measuring 2 days ahead like it was at 12 weeks.
> I am so pleased and happy right now, so much so I have a headache. We are going on our mini vaca to the US one day early so we aren't rushed to come home as DH has to work on Sunday eve. I have been spoiled with beautiful gifts from Africa from him and his family. The baby outfits they sent are amazing....all hand stitching. Thanks again for all your thoughts and prayers and *superstoked*....u were the only one at all to guess boy, including my family. (my dad changed his guess to boy last min this am...so it doesn't count)

:happydance: YAY I guessed right!!! :happydance: How exciting!! You should post pics of the little outfits!!! hehe I bet they are the cutest!!! I am happy that you get to go on your mini vac early!! It is gonna be so much fun shopping for the little guy. Any names in mind yet? I hope that headache leaves you alone!! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

I will post pics when I get back....I think they are more 3 month outfits not really newborn. Very cute though.....as for the name we have it picked out already but my hubby is muslim and u do not tell the name til you have a birth party 7 days after baby is born. It's an african name...and not too wild. LOL...I love it.


----------



## famof6

Needa,congrats on the baby boy!Gifts from Africa that sounds so exciting!hahaha Can you tell I have never been out of the states.lol

Adanma,I too would like to have another boy.I love my DD dearly,but I dont know what I would do with two mini me's.I would honestly just be happy with a healthy baby either way,as I am sure all of us would.

Super,:thumbup:on guessing boy!!


----------



## famof6

Needa,I did not know that about Muslim.I love to learn new things.I just chose not to tell anyone with DS #1.I had two names in my head and when I seen him for the first time I just knew.


----------



## Superstoked

Can't wait to see those pics! I am looking forward to finding out the man's name. :) Congrats to you and your hubby my friend! Have fun shopping!


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats Needa, on team :blue:. You and Reeds got preggo around the same time and are due around the same time and you both are team :blue:. :thumbup: I really want you to have a girl but God knows best. I have heard of the tradition of not telling the name. In many african families the father chose the name. I love different cultures and often study them. Just so I will understand different people. 

Super, great guess :thumbup:

Loopy, Hi how are you?


----------



## shellie31

Needa:cloud9:

*GO TEAM BLUE*:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

*I'M SO CHUFFED THAT IT'S ANOTHER LIL *:blue:


----------



## ready4onemore

Okay I am getting a little sleep so good nigh ladies.


----------



## Superstoked

Sweet dreams READY-:sleep: It's about that time for me too! lol 

Night ladies!


----------



## needafriend

Thats for all the congrats. DH is over the moon with excitement. We wanted a boy but I felt selfish if I vocalized it too much as we were so blessed and lucky to even have gotten pg. 
I love being a mother to boys.....my boys seem alittle bummed out as they wanted a sister bad, but my youngest Landon, said next one u have mom will be a girl.LOL....I love other cultures and traditions as well.....very interesting. My family is pouting as they want to know the name but they will have to get over it. 

I am heading to bed as we are leaving for the 11hr drive to the US tomorrow to shop shop and shop. 
Take care everyone and talk to u on sunday nite.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower::flower: well done Need a..
a lovely baby boy!! xx


----------



## angelcake71

can officially start ttc again myself now ..xx


----------



## Adanma

yay angel!

needa: In my dad's culture the paternal grandma picks the name. His mum was gone though so another elder lady picked. My mom got to pick our first names and the lady picked our middle names. That's why our first names are boring and our middle names aren't! lol! I'm Judith Adanma and my sissy is Cheryl Nneka Nnkenchinyelu. Adanma is pretty girl, Nneka is god is good, Nnkenchinyelu is mother is greatest I believe. That's what I've been told anyway.

Still puking upon becoming vertical in the morning. Stil bfn. Not testing till AF due now because I'm making msyelf crazy. My cousin is pregnant now too. 

My mom's friends daughter just had a baby and there is somethingw rong with him. He is having abunch of tests done although my mom (RN) thinks it's cerebal palsy. They mentioned a brain bleed and he is small and premature. They knew during the pregnancy something was wrong though. Large placenta small baby and the long bones measured short. Anyway, the dad is a jerk and the mom is borderline with IQ around 70. Mom's friend has been banned now from seeing baby and the parents have nothing yet for baby leading us to wonder whether they want to take him home at all. So sad and it makes me very very angry!

In other news. Had a laugh when the kids wrote santa this year. My youngest son wants an easy bake oven, a Dora doll and a pillow pet! lol! My hubby was like, "we have our daughter afterall!" hahaaaa! So that's what we bought! Can't wait to see him happy on xmas morning!

Hope everyone is doing well today.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Sending lots of baby dust :dust: your way angel:hugs:

Adanma: I hope you feel better soon. But maybe it is a BFP!!!!FX`d for you. Sorry to hear about your mom's friends daughter. :( So sad. 

Hello to all the ladies, how are we doing today ?


:dust: for all of you!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, have fun shopping. Going to miss you on the thread though.

Angel, Yay you can TTC with us. 

Adanma, I like you name but always wondered if I was saying it right. One day we will have to skye each other. That was so funny about your son. You husband is funny too. I feel sad for the little baby.:sad1:

I hope everyone is doing well today. I feel a little sick today. I think my cycle is going to start Saturday for whatever reason.


----------



## famof6

Needa,I hope you have a blast shopping!

Angel,That is great news!

Adanma,I am sorry you are sick,but sounds like good signs for a bfp!I hope af stays away!Hearing about the baby makes me wanna :cry:.I hope everything works out for the best for him.My DD 8 and nephew 4 asked for the same thing from Santa a easybake oven and pillow pet.I got DD the bee pillow pet,and now the ovens are green so thats alot better than the pink ones because some boys love to cook too.At the last moment DD added a Wii to her list though.

Ready,I hope you get to felling better.Af due Saturday for me too.Hoping she is a no show.

Reeds,How are you doing?Have you started shopping for blue yet?

afm,I am just waiting on the witch to show.I think I have put an about 10 lbs since surgery and I am not working very hard to get it off.I am going to try my very best to cut out the soda,because food is not an option.:haha:

How are the rest of our ladies?FXed for all who are waiting to test!


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs: Thankyou lovely ladies for your kind wishes xx
I am scared but excited too.. :happydance:

Adanma sorry you are being sick hun..hope you do get your BFP though.What day are you due your AF?? sometimes you can test too early and get a BFN when you are pregnant.. sorry about your mums friends daughter..very sad indeed xx

Thankyou very much Superstoked! xx 

Good luck Ready..hope you get your BFP soon.. xx

Thanks Famof6.. good luck ttc... 
sending lots of baby dust.. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Navy2mom

WOW!! YAY and congrats to Reed and Needa ....both on the blue team :) 

Needa~have fun shopping today in the US:)

I am not sure who mentioned pillow pets but all 3 of my kiddos asked santa for one!! Liliana asked for the Unicorn, Andrew asked for the Dolphin and Sarah asked for the Monkey...lol

AFM:doing well willbe back on in a few....Preparing dinner so then all i have to do later on is pop it in the oven!


----------



## shellie31

Angel :angelnot: *YAY AT TTC AGAIN*:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:You'll have you're :bfp: in no time:winkwink:.

Adanma. Sorry you got a BFN but maybe it's still too early :winkwink:. I'm really hoping you get your :bfp: in a few days & that :witch:stays well away from you or i'll have to hunt her down & kill her :ninja::gun::grr::trouble: then all women will be happy:cloud9:.

Needa. Have a great time shopping :dance::dance::dance:.

Ready. Sending you massive :hug::hug: Hope you feel better soon hun :kiss:

:hi: fam,Navy & anyone i've forgotten:blush:

AFM.
Well we're pretty much snowed in here :cloud9: :* I LOVE THE SNOW* Just sitting here with a mug of hot chocolate:coffee:watching it falling* BLISS *lol :haha:. I'm 7DPO today & haven't had any symptoms that can't be differed from the :witch: so hard to tell really:shrug:.

Sending loads & loads of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Aww Shellie.. :hugs:
I think it will take a while for me hun.. :thumbup:
I hope all the ladies on here get their :bfp: in for christmas.. 
no more snow here xxxxxxxxxxxxx:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Reeds, I hope you are getting all you baby boy clothes together.

Needa, I hope you are enjoying shopping and that your hubbby is home.

Navy, glad to see you post.

Shellie, I never had any clue I was preggo with my kids. No morning sickness and breast did not start to hurt until I was visible preggo. :holly::haha:

Afm, I am very sleepy today and I went to bed a little earlier it just seems as if I cannot get enough sleep. :sleep:


----------



## Superstoked

Ready, could you have a BFP this month? :)


----------



## Superstoked

Reeds I hope you feeling okay. 

Needa, are you all shopped out? LOL

Hello ladies :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Ready, could you have a BFP this month? :)


:nope: I think af is about make herself know this month.:cry:


----------



## Adanma

ugh. woke up to cramps. still no Af though and they have gone. but big temp dip today as well. just waiting on that bitch to show up. I am sooooo not cut out for this ttc crap. God gave me accidents for a reason i guess! lol!

I did get the green easy bake and was relieved it exists. He would have gotten it either way though. He wanted the bumblebee pillowpet. cutie. got him the bee and Ian the monkey!

ready: it's ah-DAN-mah I go by judith everywhere else though. much easier!

I guess i still have a bit of hope left inside. I want this so bad. It's getting really hard to have disappointment month after month. I can't stop trying though. I really want it.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, FX'd that af stays away! I have not even began my TCC journey yet and I say I am prepared to have a few bumps on the way, but I know I really am not prepared for anything! I hope you get your BFP!:hugs:

AFM, I went to the nurse today for bandage change and it seems that I am going to be discharged in about a week!!! so happy:happydance: I have my six week check-up on monday with my Doctor. I am getting very antsy with the waiting period to ttc. I may go against my doc's rules and try two months waiting instead of three, which will be closer to the end of this month by the time my af has flown the coop.:haha:AND it will be our 3rd wedding anniversary this coming tuesday!:) Some place nice for dinner maybe, I dunno.

FXed for all who are waiting to test! 

Take care! xo


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I was close but not quite.

Super, glad you are healing well.

Afm, af is coming due but not having cramps.:happydance: But doc told I shouldn't have he removed the fibroids.


----------



## Adanma

super: congrats on anniversary! glad you're healing up

ready: I'm used to my names being pronounced wrong. I used to have my dad's last name too Iwenofu and it's not how it looks! lol!

needa and reeds: any new cute stuff picked out we should know about!? haha

AFM: still no AF. not due til tomorrow though. temp up a hair this morning, but nothing to get excited about. Still calmly (ha!) waiting for AF so I can have a fresh start here on ttc. We got a good 6 inches of snow last night here which my boys are going to LOVE when they wake up. I'm foreseeing some iceroad truckers storylines with avalanches in my future.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, I have had people to pronunce my last name wrong (Ozenne) but pronunce Auzenne which in English is O-Zane. My dh is french desent.

I hope all is well I am getting ready to go to a brunch with the ladies at my church. Yay.:happydance:


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies:) 

How are our Mommies to be doing?? I hope well.

Ready and Adanma~ Hope you ladies get your BFP's :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well today and as a nice weekend :)

AFM: NO sign of AF....have been feeling great. AF is suppose to start today!! I tested this morning and had a white line for the result line and a pink line for the test line.....so i just counted it as a BFN...No biggy!! If AF doesn't show up by next Saturday then I will retest. Found out that two of my friends just found out they are pregnant....one friends is 8 weeks along and the other friend is almost 7 weeks long...a Third friend of mine is in her 2WW and is testing any day now.


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready and Adanma Hope you ladies get your BFP's too. I am due to start on the 6

Best wishes too all

Navy- sounds good girl and a couple of ladies i know just found out BFP as well. We have all the same cycle


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fx for a BFP for you Anna!!


----------



## famof6

FXed that af stays away ladies!!We are due for some more bfps around here.

afm,I am also due for af today.I had cramps this week but none now,but either way bfn.

I will be back on later.I have got to take the kids shopping they are running low on school supplies.Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hello Ladies!

I'm wondering if anyone wants to share what, if anything, you're taking to *hopefully* increase your chances of conceiving or just an overall *healthy* thing you're doing..or avoiding for that matter.

I just read a very interesting (and short) article on lubricants and the effect on sperm. I had no idea that KY (and many other kinds of lubricants) actually kill sperm AND can change the DNA and damage it! I can post the link if anyone is interested.

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## famof6

Faith,That is one of the first things I learned when I started TTC.It surprised me also.That is why I use preseed.It is sperm friendly.I am taking prenatal,folic,iron and b complex.I think I will try soy again this cycle.I am also trying to cut down on the caffeine,but that has proven harder to do than I thought.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey reeds, have you started buying clothes yet?

Faith, that would be great if you post the link. I knew about the lube being unfriendly to the little soldiers.

Fam, at least it is not the end of the school year. I hate when my kids are out of things at the end of the year.

Afm, had a great time with the ladies a the brunch. Going to finish up my school work.

TTYL


----------



## Superstoked

Okay ladies!! I am sooo scared!! Hubby and I were bd'ing last night and well he had it covered but seems it broke and was too late once we noticed!! According to my ovulation calendar I am in low stages of being fertile. I should start bd'ing around the 5th or the 6th if I were "trying". I am just afraid my tubes are not ready, I guess doc has me freaking super paranoid!! I had my TR on the 21st of October..besides my incision not healing as quick, should my tubes be okay? Just afraid something going wrong. Oh geez!!! :cry:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Okay ladies!! I am sooo scared!! Hubby and I were bd'ing last night and well he had it covered but seems it broke and was too late once we noticed!! According to my ovulation calendar I am in low stages of being fertile. I should start bd'ing around the 5th or the 6th if I were "trying". I am just afraid my tubes are not ready, I guess doc has me freaking super paranoid!! I had my TR on the 21st of October..besides my incision not healing as quick, should my tubes be okay? Just afraid something going wrong. Oh geez!!! :cry:

Super, I know how worried you must be, but I do have to say, I have heard of so many TR docs that say it's okay to TTC as soon as you feel ready! Others say 30 days. I really feel that your doc is just being super cautious. Not that it's a bad thing...but I wouldn't worry too much :hugs: Perhaps you'll even get a wonderful Christmas gift as a result :haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Okay, so here's the link I was referring to. I'm going to order some preseed!

https://www.ivf1.com/vaginal-lubricants-fertility/ 

Famof6: I too am trying to cut waaay back on the the caffeine. Coffee is my drink of choice! I found an organic decaf coffee that I LOVE! They use the swiss-water decaf process so none of the usual toxic decaf chemicals are used in this. I absolutely cannot tell it's decaf! I buy it online from https://www.nectaroflife.com

And to answer my own question, I'm taking the following:

Floradix Iron & Herbs (for my anemia) - it's a liquid with B6 & B12...non-constipating..it works great!

B6/B12/Folic Acid - Trader Joe's brand

Trimedisyn Prenatal - expensive, but I think worth it after reading reviews


----------



## needafriend

hello all.....have not had a chance to catch up yet, just came home about 1/2 hr ago and had to log in...lol. Shopping was amazing, driving conditions weren't btu will fill ya all in tomorrow and catch up on the juice. ttyl


----------



## shellie31

*WELCOME BACK NEEDA*!!! :hugs:.
Hope you had a good time?

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## angelcake71

Hang in there Shellie!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Superstoked

Welcome back Needa! I can not wait to hear about your shopping!!


----------



## famof6

Needa,Glad to here you had fun shopping,sorry about the driving conditions.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Needa, glad you are back.


----------



## iamrestored77

Welcome back girl


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ready4onemore said:


> Hey reeds, have you started buying clothes yet?
> 
> Faith, that would be great if you post the link. I knew about the lube being unfriendly to the little soldiers.
> 
> Fam, at least it is not the end of the school year. I hate when my kids are out of things at the end of the year.
> 
> Afm, had a great time with the ladies a the brunch. Going to finish up my school work.
> 
> TTYL

hey Ready we have bought a few things...got the carseat, crib and diapers. I am a diaper junkie. LOL WE have bought about 5 outfits and some onesies but not too much waiting til after christmas and when more spring selections come out. 

When are you testing?


----------



## needafriend

Hello ladies.....what a nice day of rest I have had today, needed it.

Shopping was fun, we bought everything we need but summer clothes. I am in love with TJ MAXX.....we bought the cutest rocawear, timberland, puma outfits at great deals. Names like that are really $$ in canada. All got all this clothes, crib, car seat/stroller, swing, playard, crib, mattress....u name it. All u need for a baby I now have. Kinda sucks now I have nothing to buy. My mom is going crazy in the US shopping for him, she is still in shock it's a boy. 
I hope all u ladies are doing fantastic and getting ready for Christmas. I have to get my butt in gear and start baking. Still unsure when I am going back to BC to see my folks for the holidays. They will be back in canada dec 15.


----------



## Superstoked

Well, it seems you done a bit of shopping!! lol All you need now is the little one to come! I am glad you had a good time. xo

Hello ladies, how are you all doing?


----------



## famof6

Needa,sound like you are all set for the LO to come home.I am sure it is nice to have everything already.I doubt that will stop you from doing more shopping along the way,it never stopped me.lol

Super,How you doing?Did you have a good weekend?

afm,I am still waiting on the witch to show.Due yesterday and still a no show.I wish she would hurry!I was hoping to start testing again around New Years Eve,but may have to be later.I am going to try my very best to stick to the smep this cycle,for one reason or another we always veer off alittle.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Reeds, I tested yesterday it was a BFN. But I will be okay.

Needa, TJMAXX is my store. I love it.

Fam, I am waiting on af too. I will try to stick to the SMEP with you since we are cycle buddies.


----------



## Superstoked

I am doing great Famof6, :). My weekend was quiet. Hubby and I will be celebrating our 3rd anniversary Tuesday <3. Hopefully af will stay away for you :). :hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ya'll :hi: How is everyone doing tonight?? Hope all is having a nice night. 

Needa~ glad you had fun shopping for baby boy :) and that you made it back safe. 

Reed~ Thanks for the crossed fingers!! :) how are you feeling? 

To our 2WW ladies .... Has anyone tested or about to test?? Keeping my fx'd for you all :)

AFM: still no AF she is two days late!! but i did test last night and it was a BFN....but i checked CP and CM and I am soft, high and feels kinda open to me CM is sticky one day and creamy the next!! I am very confused!! If i don't get AF by next Friday i will be be testing again!!


----------



## Navy2mom

Ready, Fam and Super sounds like us ladies are in the same boat!! 

Aww!!Wishing you an early Happy 3rd Anniversary Super :wedding:


----------



## iamrestored77

Happy Anniversary 

Needa- i love shopping for boys(how exciting)

Fam and Ready- I am due to start right along with u ladies


----------



## famof6

Superstoked said:


> I am doing great Famof6, :). My weekend was quiet. Hubby and I will be celebrating our 3rd anniversary Tuesday <3. Hopefully af will stay away for you :). :hugs:

Thanks Super,but a bfn this late really leaves me out so I wish af would hurry so I can get onto the next cycle.Hope you guys have a great anniversary!Do you have any plans your special day?

Ready,Maybe we both can stick it out!I have already told DH he better be ready.lol

iamrestored,Yep looks like a few of us are cycle buddies!!:happydance:

Navy,hoping af stays away!You are my hero!I wish I could resist testing,but just can't do it!lol

Reeds,I was always a diaper junkie too.I had a closet just for diapers.I always had leftovers for others baby showers because I had way to many in one size.

Needa,I also love TJMaxx.I use to have to drive 45 minutes to get there,until they put one up about 20 minutes away.I always find DD the cutest clothes there.


----------



## Adanma

Hi guys!

Needa: I used to work at TJ Maxx back in the day! lol! We got a discount off the already amazing prices. Of course I had no babies to shop for then so it was all for me!

Fx for everyone in their tww.

AFM: She showed up on saturday, but I'm okay with it now. I had my cry on saturday and I'm feeling positive again today. I had a wonderful weekend with my family. My son's dad wasn't able to get here to pick him up for his weekend due to snow so I got him! We did a lot of playing outside and we drank a lot of hot cocoa. We will be taking our annual family picture/ christmas card photo tonight. This will be the first one with our dog Hope in it so it will be special.

I'll check in a bit later. Have a wonderful day!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

adanma~ love the pictures of your boys and the snowman...very cute!!! Sorry AF showed up sweetie :hugs: 

fam~ I did test on Friday night!! It was a BFN...... or am i your hero cuz i am going to hold off from doing any more testing until next weekend?? don't mind me i haven't had my cup of coffee yet :haha: 

AFM: Still no AF!! Woke up with a dull lower backache and had a few Achey twinges/ super dull cramping and got a little nauseous / queasy. I need to get my kids off to school and then run to the bank....be back in a bit.


----------



## needafriend

sorry about that ugly AF showing up...love the pic, I take back what I said about the nice weather u have..LOL. Looks like here.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Super, Happy anniversary. May you and hubby be blessed with many more and a few babies as well. :thumbup:

Adanma, I am sorry af showed up. She should be my way by Wednesday.:cry: So we will try again this month. Hoping and praying for a September baby. The picture of the boys is so cute. 

Navy, I have be having so nauseous feeling all weekend as well. Hope you feel better.

Cheeky, How are you doing?

Reeds, how are you feeling these days? Any cravings?

I hope all the other ladies are doing well too.


----------



## iamrestored77

Happy Monday Ladies, how is was everyone's weekend? Mine was a bunch of cleaning. I am spotting so period is near


----------



## angelcake71

sorry I am restored!

Hello everyone... hope you are all ok...

4 days til I ttc.. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> sorry I am restored!
> 
> Hello everyone... hope you are all ok...
> 
> 4 days til I ttc.. xx

Yay!! I know you are excited.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies :)

Thank you for the anniversary wishes:). You guys are great!! 

Adanma- What a cute picture! Sorry af showed her face. Fx for bfp next cycle hun xo

Needa, Reeds, how are you ladies doing?

Ready, you are so sweet :hugs: 

hello to everyone I have not mentioned :hugs:

AFM. went to my first checkup today since my surgery. Doc says she was pleased with the surgery. She said she did the dye test after and it all went through clear! She gave me a 75% chance! Great :) I am still not allowed to ttc until Jan..but we will see..hehehe. She also said that if i am not preggo by june she will run the dye through again to see if there are any blockages. So fingers crossed ladies!!! 

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies :)
> 
> AFM. went to my first checkup today since my surgery. Doc says she was pleased with the surgery. She said she did the dye test after and it all went through clear! She gave me a 75% chance! Great :) I am still not allowed to ttc until Jan..but we will see..hehehe. She also said that if i am not preggo by june she will run the dye through again to see if there are any blockages. So fingers crossed ladies!!!
> 
> Have a great day ladies!!

That is great news. I hope you get preggo right away. :happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Great chances super and happy anniversary.

Congrats angel, how exciting.

hello to all u beauties out there on our thread.

AFM...went to dr today, results of ultrasound was great, baby is normal and developing great, bleed is gone. BP was great and I only gained a pound. Just decorated the tree with my boys and they are actually behaving. lol.....Joe will be home soon. Life is good!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you ladies! :) :hugs:

Praying for a bfp for you angel. :)


----------



## famof6

Super,sounds like you are already when it comes time to TTC.

Adanma,Sorry she got you!:hugs:Love the pic,super cute!!

Angel,4 days not long now!


afm,It is so cold.I don't want to leave the house.It is suppose to be 18 degrees tonite.I know it is alot colder in other places but I am not use to it.lol.DS has practice everyday so I have to drag the other kids out in the cold to pick him up,and everyone seems to be getting sick:(Then I get my cell phone bill in the mail and DS11 has $100 worth of download charges on his line that I just added last month.DH was so upset as he doesn't think he is old enough to have it.He is in the 6th grade and everyone at school has cell phones.lol.So I had to call them and find out why the had not put the block on his line like I had asked.They gave me the run around for 45 minutes and after threatenig to switch companies they decide to take the charges off.That still didn't make DH happy,but I feel better.Af still a no show.Anway that is my rant for the day.

Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:

Fam of 6 I so wished I lived in the USA!! it was so hot and sunny when we went in October ..I fell in love with the place.. :cloud9::cloud9: hope you got things sorted..

it is -5 here at the moment.. in cold England.. the heating is on!!

Aww thankyou all for your kind wishes.. I`m getting quite scared now.. 

Keep warm and well xx


----------



## angelcake71

Thats great news Superstoked.. heres hoping you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies, 

Firstly thank you all very much for all your well wishes 

And secondly im happy to say the methotrexate injection has worked though have to say not been easy horrendous the word im more looking at 

The cramps and loss was awful and at times it did cross my mind that it would of been been in so much better to have surgery never been in so much pain. and suffering from lot of effects from the injection i so felt a pang of guilt when they were giving me injection. 

My levels are dropping and still stand at 267 and due to have bloods taken tomorrow i dont feel too bad in myself. 

My hubby has been my rock and had a lot of support from him still cant get my head round to the fact that i have had 2 ectopics in 3 months and have to say will be glad when this year is over .have arranged for some counselling so hoping it will help and obviously be some time before ttc again as i have to wait till my levels are 5 then wait 3 months as they say injection can cause defects if i fall pregnant again. 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Josey..

good to see you back.. I expect the last few weeks have been horrendous hun.. but things can only get better.. xx


----------



## Adanma

Thanks everyone about my picture!

Josey: Glad you are seeking some counseling. It can be so helpful. Sorry again for your loss.

needa: I loved decorating with my boys this year. They were good too! Amazing! I think I have gained more than you since you've been pregnant! hahahaha!

super: happy anniversary!

navy and fam: you guys are always so busy! I have to catch my breath just reading about it all!

AFM: In good spirits. CD 4 so no news about anything in regards to ttc really. Still feel like crap though. Maybe I have caught a bug? My big boy is going to be 6 on the 17th! I can't believe it! Getting a very very small party together for him. Probably just pizza and popcorn with some movie watching. Or they can play wii if they want. Low key for sure!

Hope everyone is having a nice week so far!

Adanma


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Girls.
Sorry i've been a bit quiet on here lately :blush:. Hope you're all doing well?

Josey:hugs:

Adanma.:cloud9:love the photo & the one of you're lil boys in the snow:cold:.

Super. *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*:cloud9:

Needa.I'm over the moon that everything went well at lil :baby: ultrasound:cloud9:.

Angel:angelnot:You'll be fine hun:winkwink:just like riding a horse lol :rofl::rofl:

:hi: to anyone i've missed :blush:

AFM.
Well i done an IC this morning at 11DPO & it was BFN :dohh:. I know i shouldn't have tested so early but hey the tests were calling me lol :haha:. Theres still time yet for me to get my :bfp: & i'm certainly not out yet :winkwink:


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you for the anniversary wishes ladies! <3

Josey, glad to see you back hun.xo 

Shellie, It ain't over yet! lol fx doll!

Adanma, I hope you feel better soon! Wii's are sooooo much fun!:) He will have a great day I am sure.

Fam, Oh those darn cell phone bills!! At least you got the charges straightend away. DD and I had an experience with that before. Was not pretty..LOL She has learned not to abuse the privilege of having a cell phone. But I would not be able to take it away from her, my only comfort when she is out knowing she can call mommy for anything.

Needa, I am glad everything is going well. xx Almost time for a belly pic..hehehe

Have a good one ladies.


----------



## angelcake71

ahh Shellie.. what did I tell Ya?? lol.. give it another few days.. at least xx


----------



## famof6

Josey,What an ordeal hun,I am so sorry!I am glad to hear you have set up some counseling and sounds like you have a wonderful DH.:hugs:

Adanma,My DD's Bday is the 19th.She is a drama queen and requires a huge party even wanted her pic on her invitations.lol.Boys are so much less drama my boys give me a list before there bday and ask for a sleepover and she wants us to roll out the red carpet.The joy of girls!!lol.I hope he has a great Bday and that you get to feeling better.

Shellie,Fxed for you girl!!!

Needa,glad to her you and baby are doing well!!

Super& Angel,How are you ladies?

Reeds,How are you doing??

afm,I feel like crap.Cd 32 4 days late,I am going to leave the soy alone I think.I always had 28 day cycles before I started it.While on it I still have had 28 days but when I stopped it last time my next cycle was like 36 days and this one is already at 32 days.I do have very sore bbs today so maybe af is about here.I made another appt. with the gyn for the 22nd so hoping nothing comes up for me to miss it again.I am off that whole week so I should be good to go.


----------



## iamrestored77

I am gonna make a ticker :) on CD2


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening ladies!! Just popping in real quick before I have to head off to do a Scentsy party. So I am 4 days late and besides being tired yesterday and today (took like a hour nap) I feel good. DS is wearing my patients thin tonight!!! Okay I will pop back in again later.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. Glad to see everyone is doing well. 

Good luck to the ladies waiting to test. FX for the Christmas BFPS. 

Josey so glad to see you hun. I have been praying for you and glad to hear they was able to save your tube. Counseling sounds like a great idea. I will continue to have you in my thoughts and prayers hun. XXX


----------



## needafriend

I have a strong feeling that we are getting a BFP announcement soon on this thread....come on ladies, I feel it.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Navy, glad to see you posting. Are you going to test?

Josey, :hugs: so glad you are doing well. Counseling sounds great.

Needa, I hope it is me!!!:thumbup:

Afm, as you can see in my siggy I have started a journal. Please feel free to stalk. LOL


----------



## shellie31

The :witch: got me this morning :cry::sad2:. I've done all my crying & i'm now ready to keep on going:thumbup:. One day i will get my :bfp:,just gonna take time & patience:coffee:.
Thank you everyone for you're FX messages,they mean alot :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Shellie.. so sorry hun.. love ya loads xx


----------



## ready4onemore

shellie31 said:


> The :witch: got me this morning :cry::sad2:. I've done all my crying & i'm now ready to keep on going:thumbup:. One day i will get my :bfp:,just gonna take time & patience:coffee:.
> Thank you everyone for you're FX messages,they mean alot :hugs:

:hug: You are so positive.


----------



## Navy2mom

Aww Shellie :hugs: I'm so sorry that the :witch: showed ......I love how you are so positive about everything:) 


Ready~ I tested last Friday or Saturday when AF was due and it was a BFN.....so since i am 5 days late now, I am going to test again...as soon as I can get the car from my hubby to go get another test!! So hoping to report one way or another to you lovely ladies by this weekend!! 

AFM today ~ as you all probably have read i am now 5 days late and still feeling good have minor headache right now. Just taking it easy today feeling kinda worn out from running around and cleaning the last few days!! Thinking i am just going to veg out today until DH gets home cuz then we have to go to our appt tonight. 

I hope everyone has a awesome day and a relaxing night.... :hug: 
(I will try an pop back in tonight after kids are in bed.)


----------



## Navy2mom

Not sure what happened but my post posted twice.... sorry about that ladies and have a good day


----------



## Superstoked

Navy, maybe you will be our next bfp?? :) fx for you ! :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Shellie,sorry hun,you are right you will get that bfp!I have been absorbing some of that positive energy you have!!

Ready,Yay for the journal,I will have to come on over and stalk you!!

Navy,I am waiting for you to share that test.lol..Fxed its a BFP!!!

afm,I am still waiting on af,All bfn's so hoping she shows by the weekend.

Hope everyone is having a great day.This week seems to be going by so slow.I am ready for the weekend!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, where is everyone? Don't try and get quiet on me now.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hey Ready- i am good. waiting for af to go so we can get busy :)


----------



## Superstoked

Hello everyone - seems pretty quiet here..lol

Ready, I am great thanks.

I am just taking it easy. Based on my last cycle I have a 29 day cycle, so based on that info I should be 1dpo tomorrow. I had no intention to ttc yet as I was told not to. We had an accident on the 4th which pretty much freaked me out. I got over that and 2 days later we were bd`ing normal. We were debating so we just went with it. So time will tell I guess...LOL 

I hope everyone is doing great! xo


----------



## Navy2mom

Just wanted to pop on and say I got a cheapie test from dollar store and it was BFN. :(


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say I got a cheapie test from dollar store and it was BFN. :(

:hugs:I am so sorry. Then what the heck is up with af?

Super, don't worry about the slip up it will be okay.:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Super...it's in God's hands.

Sorry navy....


----------



## Superstoked

Needa....I LOVE the new pic!!! Cutie!! There is a baby boy in your belly!!! lolol xx

Navy, sorry about the BFN, af playing tricks on you?


----------



## needafriend

Here is the 21w belly shot. Keep in mind this is my 4th thats why I am as big as a moose.


----------



## Superstoked

needafriend said:


> Here is the 21w belly shot. Keep in mind this is my 4th thats why I am as big as a moose.
> 
> View attachment 145155
> 
> 
> View attachment 145156

Happy 21 weeks!! such a cute bump! And as big as a moose? :haha: no your not silly girl!! xx


----------



## famof6

Navy,sorry about the bfn.:hugs:

Super,It will be fine maybe you will get a bfp out of that slip up.lol

Ready,GL!I hope TTC is a short journey for you.Looks like we aren't cycle buddies anymore.lol.Since AF is playing tricks on me.

Iamrestored,:hi:

Needa,Love the new pic of your precious baby boy!!

Adanma,Where you at hun,hope you are doing well!!

afm,I want af now!!lol.I am so ready to get on with this cycle and keep moving forward until I get that bfp!It has been busy around here with all the kids stuff for school.They out for 2 weeks for Christmas,we will finally get some time to relax.


----------



## famof6

Needa,love the bump pic,thanks for sharing.I was never one to have a small bump not even with #1 and well lets not even talk about #4 I was huge and loved it.lol..


----------



## needafriend

Thanks ladies....
Great PME fam!! It will come.


----------



## ready4onemore

Needa, cute bump. Your bump looks the normal size to me.:shrug: I was about that size at 21 weeks with my first.

Fam, have you tested yet?

Adanma, where are you sweetie?

Reeds, how are you doing?


----------



## shellie31

Needa.
*LOVE THE BUMP PICS*:winkwink: & no way are you huge:nope:


----------



## famof6

Ready,Yes I have poas more times than I would ever admit to.:haha:


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies,I have a ?.I know we all notice things more since the TR.We pay attention more and all,but there is no way I missed these heavy sore bbs.Is there something that makes them worse after TR?I mean I don't even want to put my arms straight down it hurts so bad.


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Hello ladies,I have a ?.I know we all notice things more since the TR.We pay attention more and all,but there is no way I missed these heavy sore bbs.Is there something that makes them worse after TR?I mean I don't even want to put my arms straight down it hurts so bad.

Yeah I did notice it. I had before TR but not has sore as I do now. I just thought it was because it was my first couple cycles. :shrug:


----------



## Superstoked

famof6 said:


> Hello ladies,I have a ?.I know we all notice things more since the TR.We pay attention more and all,but there is no way I missed these heavy sore bbs.Is there something that makes them worse after TR?I mean I don't even want to put my arms straight down it hurts so bad.


Before my TR my bbs would be so sore I almost cried sometimes, hurt so bad. Since me TR , well I have had only 2 cycles since, one was 4 days after surgery and then in November, this cycle that had just past did not seem as bad but the cramps took the good out of me, never experienced such bad cramping. I hope you feel better soon.xx


----------



## iamrestored77

since TR i noticed that my breast are sore, didn't have it before


----------



## Adanma

Hey guys! Sorry I was MIA for awhile. I had a house FULL of kids yesterday. I had my sisters two along with mine. Anyway, CD8. Feeling good. Christmas party tonight and birthday celebrations for mom and sister tomorrow.

Have a great weekend ladies!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies Sorry i was out.....Finished up some Christmas shopping went to my kids School christmas music perform. and then AF came with revenge yesterday...I was one hurtin puppy!!! I am doing better today!! 


Needa~ What a cute belly pic...AWW!!

Hope everyone is doing well. I have some Scentsy work to do today.... I'll pop on later.


----------



## iamrestored77

Navy2mom said:


> Just wanted to pop on and say I got a cheapie test from dollar store and it was BFN. :(

sorry to hear Navy


----------



## iamrestored77

TR sister that had TR the same weekend as I with the same Dr is now pregnant. She was careful how she said it to me. Being the person I am I rejoiced with her :). The Lord has a set time for my blessings/miracle babies


----------



## famof6

Where are all my TR ladies today?

afm,I am needing someone to send the witch my way.She is a week late and I can't move on until she shows.I guess instead of testing on New Year's Eve I will probably be Oing.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies where are you all at today?

Fam, have you tested? I did see the post if you did. I hate when she is late like that. I hope you are preggers or she shows soon.

Afm, did a little shopping with hubby today after breakfast and now about to complete my last assignments. Yay me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is my Gunner ladies at 22+3




Sorry to those AF showed and FX for a BFP for you ladies really soon. Hugs and love to you all. XXX


----------



## famof6

You ladies must be finishing up your shopping.Its been quiet on here.

afm,AF finally showed today.YAY,I so hope I never have another cycle like that.So looks like I will be Oing right at Christmas.Praying we conceive us a Christmas miracle.


----------



## famof6

Reeds,love the bump pic also love the name.DS's best friend at school is named Gunner so we hear that name alot around here.Hope you and baby Gunner are doing well.


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, your bump is so cute. I love the name Gunner. I have stalked your journal for a few days so I need to come visit soon.


----------



## fluterby429

hey ladies...sorry I've been MIA for so long but since I don't have a computer at right now and since I'm not TTC I feel I don't have the much to add. I'm still praying and cheering for each of you daily. 

One little update on me. I had my HSG on Friday and it showed 3 wide open tubes! I cried like a baby! It was so emotional. My bestie went with me for support. My dh nows and is thrilled. We are praying he gets to come home the right week in Feb. just so we can at least try.

Needa love the bump!!!


----------



## iamrestored77

that is great news :) good to see u again :). Reeds- your baby bump is pretty. Fam- that is good she showed and praying for all of us


----------



## famof6

Fluter,That is great news!!
:happydance:


----------



## shellie31

Navy:cry:Sorry to hear the :witch: got you. Heres to this cycle:thumbup:.

Needa. Wow that's a cute bump:cloud9: & i love the name Gunner:hugs:

Fam. YAY for the :witch::happydance:. Hope you get your :bfp: this cycle.

AFM.
I'm on CD6 today & ready to start PIAC for my CBFM:happydance:. The :witch:is getting ready to leave:happydance:& the SMEP starts on CD8 :dance::dance:. FX theres gonna be a lot :bfp: announcements on here soon:thumbup:

:hi:to anyone i've missed:blush:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey all my TR ladies,

flutter, it is so good to see you post. I hope your hubby comes home doing the right week too.


----------



## needafriend

Great news flutter.
Shellie....it's reeds who's naming her babes Gunner, we wont announce the name til a week after he is born. 

AFM....feeling knda blahhh these days. I was in the hospital over the weekend with PVC's....it's a condition with the heart u can get when your pg.(It's when your heart skips a beat and u feel a thump in your chest as well as an adrelaine type feeling) I had it with my last pg but only a few a day. Over nite I started getting them hard core...like one every 5 seconds. Spent the day beign tested, bloods etc and I will see the heart specialist this week and be put on a portable monitor. It's annoying as hell but nothing u can do. The say it's not harmful as I have a beat or two that's regular inbetween. But Dr wants to do a ultrasound of my heart to make sure there is no weak spot. UGHHHH....not trying to bitch but every week it's seems like there is something else....I just pray this baby can say inside long enough to get strong. I know they say 24w is V-day but believe me.....u do not want a baby born then. Some of the girls on this thread will remmeber my friend who had her baby at 24w this summer and her baby had bleeding on the brain etc and did nto make it. 
Please, if ya have time...say a little prayer for Baby Sarr to continue to be healthy and stay inside as long as possible.

Thanks chickies.....Hope u all are healthy and happy~!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Great news flutter.
> Shellie....it's reeds who's naming her babes Gunner, we wont announce the name til a week after he is born.
> 
> AFM....feeling knda blahhh these days. I was in the hospital over the weekend with PVC's....it's a condition with the heart u can get when your pg.(It's when your heart skips a beat and u feel a thump in your chest as well as an adrelaine type feeling) I had it with my last pg but only a few a day. Over nite I started getting them hard core...like one every 5 seconds. Spent the day beign tested, bloods etc and I will see the heart specialist this week and be put on a portable monitor. It's annoying as hell but nothing u can do. The say it's not harmful as I have a beat or two that's regular inbetween. But Dr wants to do a ultrasound of my heart to make sure there is no weak spot. UGHHHH....not trying to bitch but every week it's seems like there is something else....I just pray this baby can say inside long enough to get strong. I know they say 24w is V-day but believe me.....u do not want a baby born then. Some of the girls on this thread will remmeber my friend who had her baby at 24w this summer and her baby had bleeding on the brain etc and did nto make it.
> Please, if ya have time...say a little prayer for Baby Sarr to continue to be healthy and stay inside as long as possible.
> 
> Thanks chickies.....Hope u all are healthy and happy~!!!!

Needa, you know I pray for you lovelies everyday. But Baby Sarr will get a special prayer now.:thumbup: We need him to not make his entrance just yet.


----------



## Superstoked

Needa, sorry you had a bad weekend doll :hugs: I will deff send off a little prayer for Baby Sarr. I am sure everything will be okay! Like you said you had it on your last pg so it will probably stop soon. Take care. xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Where is everyone these days. Hey I need you all I am ttc now. I have questions and stuff. Where are you all at now. :cry:


----------



## famof6

needa,Sorry to hear about your weekend,saying a prayer for you and baby.

Ready,I noticed too way to quiet in here.Don't cry!What are your ?s I will help you google them.lol..I guess everyone is just busy with the holidays,and maybe some are trying to catch that egg!!So are you taking any vitamins or anything?What opks are you using?I was thinking of getting more of the IC's this cycle.Anway I am here trying to get that BFP this cycle right along with ya so you are not alone.:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Ready,I noticed too way to quiet in here.Don't cry!What are your ?s I will help you google them.lol..I guess everyone is just busy with the holidays,and maybe some are trying to catch that egg!!So are you taking any vitamins or anything?What opks are you using?I was thinking of getting more of the IC's this cycle.Anway I am here trying to get that BFP this cycle right along with ya so you are not alone.:hugs:

I just ordered the CB Opks yesterday so they should be here by Thursday. I am taking a prenatal vitamin. I might try some soy next cycle not sure. I sure hope I get the egg this month.


----------



## famof6

Are those the CB digital?That is what I have been using.I think I may use the ic's and then verify with the digitals.If it takes any longer I may invest in the monitor.Hoping I don't have to.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready: Are you using Preseed this month? It seems a lot of BFPs are achieved using this. I ordered some for use next cycle...assuming we don't have a Christmas BFP. :flower:

Oooooh, it's all so exciting!:wohoo:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready I read this thread everyday hun. I will answer any question I can for you as well. Start asking and we will answer...we haven't left I just don't post as much as I did. But i check in on you all daily.


----------



## needafriend

Thanks for the well wishes ladies....u all rock. 
Ready....ask away, thats what we are all here for. I am with reeds....I check in all the time but am so boring I don't always post.


----------



## shellie31

Needa & Reeds:blush:
Sorry i got you both mixed up:dohh::blush:


----------



## Adanma

needa and reeds I love the bumps! 
ready: sorry been away alot lately. we actually got stranded on sunday in a big whiteout and had to stay in a hotel even though were were 10 miles from home! My son had to stay an extra day at his dad's and it was just a hot mess!

update on me: cd 11 today. feeling good. been feeling twinges for the past 2 days although this is early for O. bding every other day and just relaxing this month. hoping for a new years bfp. Af is due the 31st so... fx

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Fam, yes it is the one with the smiley face. Like this without the flower. :flower:

Faith, No I am not usin anything right now besides the OPK.

Reeds, I am so glad to see you post. Did you do anything different when you got preggers?

Needa, What did you do different when you got preggers too.

Adanma, sorry you got stranded.:hugs:

Afm, will be "O" next week so if I am MIA you will know why. :haha:


----------



## famof6

Adanma,hoping you catch that egg.How exciting you may just get that New Years Eve BFP!Now thats a way to start the new year!!Sorry you got stranded,that does sound like a mess.


----------



## needafriend

I temped, I had alot of evening sex.....which was when we were done, ass in air, on a pillow for 20mins...then carefully taking pillow out and trying to fall asleep. TMI ..kinda messy but worth those little guys hangin out in there as I have a tilted uterus and gravity is not in my favor. 
We always used preseed lube. As well...TMI again, we did it "doggie" more as it spiced up the reg ttc and the boys got pushed back more.
Sorry gals....alittle graphic but we gotta do what we gotta do to make it happen. Those were the main things I change the cycle we conceived. 
WISHING ALL U LADIES A BFP SOON!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Fam, yes it is the one with the smiley face. Like this without the flower. :flower:
> 
> Faith, No I am not usin anything right now besides the OPK.
> 
> Reeds, I am so glad to see you post. Did you do anything different when you got preggers?
> 
> Needa, What did you do different when you got preggers too.
> 
> Adanma, sorry you got stranded.:hugs:
> 
> Afm, will be "O" next week so if I am MIA you will know why. :haha:

Hey Ready on the cycle I conceived I bd every day from cd 2 to I believe it was cd 18. I used baking soda to improve my cm. As far as vitamins I was on my prenatal with 500mg of B6 it helps with your lp phase. I was also on 81mg of Baby Aspirin. Also Tj did take horney goat weed one night. We did change up positions and we did make sure the I had a orgasm each time to suck those swimmers up. I also did my temps with the creighton model to make sure my cm was fertile.


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, sorry about the weather :hugs: Fx you get you New Year BFP!!:winkwink:

I have heard a little about the preseed, what is it exactly? 

Ready, I sure hope you catch your eggie this cycle! 

It is time for a bfp ladies!!!

Hello to everyone! :hugs:

afm- I am 6dpo today, not very symptoms today. I feel really sleepy and tender bb's, nothing to get too excited over..lol Last night I had some joint pain(knees) it killed walking he stairs! Today it was pretty much gone? 

I finally got my opk's and hpt's in the mail and while I was out today I bought some cheapies. So yeah I know I should not have but I tested and bfn of course..lol But I have been unable to test in like 11 years so I just wanted to do it just because I could.:haha: When is usually the best dpo for testing?

Cheers xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning,

Needa, thanks for the info it was not tmi for me. I will try the buns in the air thing this cycle. 

Reeds, what exactly is horney goat weed?

Super, that is funny (just be cause you could). I think you can test from about CD10 but should get a good reading on CD12 - CD15. I think.:shrug:

Afm, I have deceided not the tell hubby when I am OV because I don't want him to stress.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

This might help..

https://www.herbalexcel.com/

although it says it takes a few uses to see the affects but we only used it once. Not sure it really helps with ttc but help keep up the stanima


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Reeds. I am going to have my hubby take a look at it tonight with me. 

I am really hoping for my BFP this month.


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Evening Ladies
how is everyone? :coffee:

AFM.. busy eating a sherbet dib dab at the moment..
feeling a bit confused about cd days.. if my AF started on 2/12/10 would that be cd1?? as that makes me cd13.. 
not trying too hard tbh.. as feeling scared.. also feeling :sleep:

Hope you are all feeling fab! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Angel the first day of your bleed is CD1.


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks Reeds xx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing.

Needa how are you feeling hun? xx


----------



## needafriend

Wow ladies, this thread is so quiet, maybe too many journals and peeps are ignoring the thread. LOL.
All is good here, heading to the hospital soon to see heart Dr. The last two days the PVC's have been minimal so thats good.
Baby is smoking active and getting a real schedule when he wakes up and kicks my crotch. (the one thing that I hated when PG...makes u feel like u could pee your pants)

Are all u ladies ready for Christmas? I am...just have to finish up two batches of cookies. All gifts are bought, just have to wrap the last few.

SENDING BABY DUST TO AL WHO ARE TTC!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

I hope all is well. 

Super, how are you today? Do you feel anything different?

Needa, that means he will be very active outside the womb too. 

Afm, nothing yet still waiting to OV and tell the tww.


----------



## Superstoked

Needa, I am glad PVC's have toned down! Sounds like you have a happy baby that loves playing in mommy's belly :)

Ready, I feel okay today. 8dpo and just feel tired and thristy...bb's still sore. I do not feel pregnant at all!! lol Maybe have myself convinced that. Fx for you ready and sending lots of baby dust hun.xx


----------



## famof6

Needa,glad to hear you are doing better,how exciting baby is moving so much!!

Super,I have heard a lot of ladies say they really had very few symptoms the month they got their BFP!So hoping the same for you!FXed!!

afm,cd 5 so pretty boring here.The witch has left so thats a plus.I can't wait until next week.I have my app. with the gyn.I hope he will run some tests or something to ease my mind.I did do the FR fertility test on cd 3.Its was normal.I loved seeing 2 lines now just to get those on an hpt...


Sending some major Baby Dust to all of our TR ladies!!


----------



## Superstoked

Fam thanks! :hugs: I hope your appointment goes well! Fx to a bfp soon for you.xx


----------



## needafriend

Good luck fam....hoping your apt goes well. When did u have your TR again?

AFM...Dr apt went ok, they are going to put me on a home montior in Jan to see whats up. But....they are concerned as I am not gaining weight and when I was in the hospital on the weekend they did some tests and my urine is showing ketones. So...they said I am burning fat to feed the baby and that's not good. So...I have to eat more. Odd thing to be told, but I actually don't have much hunger these days. Iam not snacking near as much. Oh well.....


----------



## famof6

Needa,I had my TR in July,feels like years ago in the TTC world.LOL.That does sound scary that you are having to burn fat to feed baby.I hope your appetite picks up if that is the problem.I really don't know anything about it as I always ate myself sick.Surely you will get more answers after they put you on the monitor.GL hun hoping they figure it out!


----------



## Adanma

eat up needa!

fx for you ttc this month.

reeds: baking soda? how does that go? I take a baking soda bath every week for soft skin and to get the dry skin off of my heels, but I hadn't heard of it for ttc.

afm: I stopped using fertility friend and I stopped temping. I was making myself crazy. I still check my CM. We are just doing the deed every other night and starting tonight everynight til monday which should be past my fertile period. Using preseed as well. Hoping this is my month.

fam: i also did the fertility test this time! LOL loved seeing the two lines!

anyway, gonna go get clean and watch the new ancient aliens on history channel. hahaha. nerd I know. Can't help it! have a nice evening ladies.

Adanma


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma I only used it cause I had no cm and was told that I probably had hostile cm for sperm to survive in. Baking soda levels out the ph and gave me cm. I only used it on cd 10 and it worked for the whole cycle. I even got fertile cm that stretched and was ewcm aroung O time. I think it help with my BFP. I just bought a 50cent box of it washed my hands with soap and water rewet one finger and inserted it. careful not to go to cervix as it would cause a sting. if you have cm on your own then you probably do not need to do this.


----------



## Superstoked

Hey everyone! 

Needa, time to munch out my dear! With the holidays coming there will be a lot of food to pick at...

I have never heard the the baking soda, interesting...

Adanma,I love the history channel!!lol Fx for a bfp xx

I am driving myself crazy ladies...I know it is foolish but I am 8dpo and I took an ovulation test and I got a positive, now I know a positive line has to be as dark or darker than the control line, however the positive line was very very clear to me but not as dark as the control line. I surely cannot be ovulating when af is a little over a week away? I was asked if I had a pic to share as it could signal a possible bfp? But when I took it I was not all that convinced because it was an ovulation test right? Me and hubby were on our way out the door and I just tossed it, when I was asked about a pic I went to the garbage when I got home and took it out..lolol I know..gross...but both lines were greatly faded. I will try tomorrow and take a pic if I see it again. Or should I not even bother?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes bother it was me that asked for the pic. And I was just making sure you knew about the test and control line are suppose to be the same...many woman don't when they first start using them. Sorry if I offended you


----------



## Superstoked

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Yes bother it was me that asked for the pic. And I was just making sure you knew about the test and control line are suppose to be the same...many woman don't when they first start using them. Sorry if I offended you

Don't be silly girl, I should have taken a pic...It's what I should have done so I could show everyone here..lol Reeds no worries doll...:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Fx for you hun!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, where have you been girly? I hope you get a BFP.

Needa, I need you to eat more. Grab a hamburger, fries and a chocolate shake.:pizza:

Super, I have heard that preggers get positive lines on OPKs. :shrug: I am not sure how true that is.

Reeds, I am going to try the baking soda. :thumbup:

Afm, on CD10 and I am going to dance tonight. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its pretty simple Karen. I had luck with it and I did google it before I tried it. Like I said I only did it once a cycle but it improved my cm so much more than anything else I tried...and I didn't like the preseed or conceive plus it felt so messy


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Its pretty simple Karen. I had luck with it and I did google it before I tried it. Like I said I only did it once a cycle but it improved my cm so much more than anything else I tried...and I didn't like the preseed or conceive plus it felt so messy

That is what I thought about the preseed it looks messy. :haha:


----------



## Adanma

when I first used preseed I used the recommended amount and it was everywhere! hahaha! So I just use like half and it is much better. I get some ewcm around O, but it is not much and it's thickish so I'm hoping that this helps.

That is fascinating about the baking soda! I had no clue. It makes sense though and it clearly works so.... cool! I don't think I need it, but what a great tip!

ready: girl my december is always crazy. I have mom's bday on the 10th, sister and Ian's half sister on the 14th, Ian on the 17th (happy birthday!) then there is christmas and new years. Then in january we have My dad and Ian's dad on the 18th, Preston on the 19th and my biological father on the 20th! So I've been busy with planning Ian's school party and making treats and bags for Ian's holiday party which is today, plus planning Ian's birthday party for tomorrow along with getting xmas gifts wrapped and planning for when Ian is going to his dad's for his winter week (next week) gaaaaaah! lol! feels good to have a minute and come on here and catch up with you guys.

I'm trying not to kill my husband with lovin this month. Sex last night was a bit painful which happens around O for me. Then this morning I am feeling pain in both ovaries again which I am really hoping does not equal multiple eggs. Of course maybe that gives a better chance that one will be fertilised? I dunno trying to stay positive. I'm paranoid because I watched a baby story or something yesterday and the lady conceived triplets naturally!!?? I almost crapped my pants! Can you imagine!? And she had like a 2 year old or something already. Poor thing. lol!

needa: my fav pregnancy snack: toast with butter, gooseberry jam, and unsweetened whipped cream. mmm! I'm not lactose intolerant when I'm pregnant so I go all out! You should try it!

Anyway, likely won't be on much this weekend so I hope everyone has a good one!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I got tired just reading your very active post. Wow you have a lot of birthdays during December and January. *Happy birthday Ian.*:cake:

Afm, I danced the night away and fell asleep with my legs in the air.:haha:


----------



## Adanma

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Adanma, I got tired just reading your very active post. Wow you have a lot of birthdays during December and January. *Happy birthday Ian.*:cake:
> 
> Afm, I danced the night away and fell asleep with my legs in the air.:haha:

lol! That's fantastic!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Adanma,It does sound like you have been busy hun,sending a big Happy Birthday to Ian!I have been doing the same with getting ready for school parties and Brooklyn's birthday is Sunday.I will be glad when the New year get here.Sounds like you will only be half way done then.lol.I am hoping this more relaxed approach you are taking gets you that BFP!I am using opks taking my vitamins and using preseed but have stopped using FF and never temped.I just keep up with my days on my phone.Hope you have a great party tomorrow!

Super,I still have FXed for you hun!

Ready,I Hope you are busy catching that egg!!GL

AFM,SMEP starts Sunday!Excited to get started on another cycle after af was a week late,but will probably get started tomorrow DH says it has been long enough.lol..Hope you ladies have a great weekend!!


----------



## ready4onemore

famof6 said:


> Ready,I Hope you are busy catching that egg!!GL
> 
> AFM,SMEP starts Sunday!Excited to get started on another cycle after af was a week late,but will probably get started tomorrow DH says it has been long enough.lol..Hope you ladies have a great weekend!!

Thanks and FX for you to catch the egg!!


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, boy!, you are one busy bee! Fx hun.

Fam, thanks hun and I also sending laods a baby dust for you! You are so sweet xx

Ready, LOL funny falling asleep with your legs in the air... But hey if it works!!! :hugs: fx doll.

How is everyone doing?

Afm, 9dpo, besides a huge ZIT that greeted me this morning when I looked in the mirror and feeling crampy....I am just peachy..lol


----------



## Adanma

super: I always get a breakout the 2nd half of my cycle. I hate that! By the time I get it all cleared up I have like a week before the next one comes. My skin is usually great while pregnant though so can't wait for that!

I made a big rig cake for Ian's birthday. It was my first time using fondant to cover the cake.
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5285/5270262204_c35e1515ba.jpg

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5270261610_92e1c92fea.jpg

What do you guys think!?

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma- What a wonderful job!!! You have much more patience than I do..lol I bet Ian loved it!! Good job!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awesome cake Adanma!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, that is a great job you did on the cake. :thumbup: Did Ian like it?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Adanma: I'm sure Ian will always remember that! My 17 y.o. still talks about the Barney cake we made for his 6th birthday:flower:


----------



## shellie31

Adanma.
WOW what a great cake:cloud9:. I bet Ian loved it:happydance:


----------



## famof6

Adanma,That is a lovely cake,I am sure he will enjoy it!!!


----------



## needafriend

Amazing cake....I always wondered...does fondant taste good? LOL


----------



## angelcake71

Great cake x


----------



## Navy2mom

Hello ladies . I am sorry I haven't been on ...I have been taking care of my 6yr old.
The cold/rainy weather has kicked up her asthma horribly. And now I am battling double ear infection an sinus issues ...medicine has been making me sleep alot. Thank goodness my kids are already up visiting my in-laws. I have good news from my Neurology appt though..I am starting the paperwork for DMV to drive again :) 

Adanma that birthday cake is amazing!!!! Great work :) okay when I get on my laptop I will catch up and post again.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, 

I have been super busy today. I hope all is well.

Navy, glad you are getting to drive again.:happydance:

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Coffee Lover

Hello all, after some time off from here, i am back.. :)

How is everyone doing??

xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Hiya I am here... 
am on my 2 ww but its good with christmas round the corner.. :coffee:

Navy I hope your son will be better soon.. my son has asthma too ..

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Superstoked

Hello coffee, glad to have you back. How are you feeling?

Angel, fx for your bfp hun..oh this is so exciting..lol :hugs:

Navy, congrats to being able to drive again!!

Needa how are you feeling?

babydust to all that are trying and fx for those on 2ww!!

AFM, 11dpo today, tested this morning and BFN...that's it! I am not testing no more unless af is late! lolol I feel her sneaking up on me...

xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Coffee, glad to see you posting again. How are you feeling?

Angel, praying that you get that BFP this month.

Super, :hugs: I hope af doesn't come visit you, angel or myself.

Afm, got a + on the OPK yesterday.:happydance: Hubby had to work this morning but will get my dance on tonight and tomorrow. LOL


----------



## famof6

Navy,Glad to hear you will be able to drive again.I hope you get to feeling better!!

Coffee,Welcome back!!:thumbup:

Angel,Fx hun

Ready,I hope you are saying you have been busy bding!!:haha:

Super,I also hope af stays away!

afm,DD's Bday party was a blast.I have zhu zhu pets running all over my house.lol.Today is cd 8 so time to start smep.I already told DH that we have to try and stick with it this cycle.Well I am off to nap before work!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello coffee, glad to have you back. How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM, 11dpo today, tested this morning and BFN...that's it! I am not testing no more unless af is late! lolol I feel her sneaking up on me...
> 
> xx

Super: Sorry your test was BFN. I was sooo determined to wait and test on the 24th but I caved and tested this morning...BFN! I *think* today is 9dpo as I'm pretty certain I o'd late. Anyway, I know it's still early. Like you, I too have had af cramps MUCH earlier than I usually do! I don't ever get them until she arrives. I'm guessing our systems are still adjusting to the TR, maybe?! I'm also extremely bloated feeling...:blush:yuck! This is probably due to all the cookies, candies and extra rich foods I've been eating this month! I'm usually a healthy eater:shrug: It's way too cold to go out and walk so I think I'll jump on the mini rebounder or a little while.:thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

Thanks everyone. Ian loved his cake and it was just a lump by the end of the party! I have no idea if fondant tastes good or not as I just ate a few of the ho ho's I used for logs! No one said it was gross though. lol! I'm a bit afraid of it myself.

navy: so sorry about the little one. My son had asthma really bad and it still acts up when he gets a cold. We are just getting over that at our house too. Good luck with the dmv stuff! Hopefully you'll be driving in no time!

ready: I'm finally done bding for the cycle. sheesh. I o'd sunday so we are pretty close eh?

fx for everyone still holding on here in the tww.

AFM: just entered the tww which will actually be a 12 day wait since I'm testing new years eve. A bit worried as this O was very painful again. The month I got pregnant I had a normal amount of O pain. Crossing fingers that there is nothing wrong. 

This is a bit of TMI, but I had a ton of ewcm this cycle which I usually don't have a whole lot of. I didn't end up really using the preeseed much at all. My ewcm keeps on being blood tinged though which I'm still not convinced in normal or okay. Anyway if this isn't my month I'm making an appointment with my doc just to talk over things. 7 months since TR and no healthy pregnancy yet. Just want to make sure things are okay.

I'll check in later. Hope everyone is well this fine monday morning!

Adanma


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: thanks Ladies..

Faith dont give up yet you may have tested too early..hun, it aint over til
:witch: arrives.. xx


----------



## needafriend

FX your apt goes well....I am sure the ewcm blood tinged is fine. Maybe too much bding...lol. Hoping this is THE cycle for u hun!!! 

Navy...sorry your boy suffers so much with asthma...I have it as well.

Hiya coffee...Hiya fam!! Hiya angel!!

faith and super....it's still early. FX for u both.

Ready....your poor hubby hs no clue what he is in for with TTC...LOL, good luck girl!!

Hope everyone is great...count down to christmas is on!!! 

My Christmas gift to all u amazing ladies is.......super concentrated~~~BABY DUST TO U ALL!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Fam, I am glad you dd had a great time at her party. 

Adanma, I am glad Ian like his cake.

Faith, I agree it may have been a bit early to test.

Needa, that is the best gift. Thanks.:flower:

*Question:* I got a positive on OPK on Saturday and yesterday. Does that mean I will OV today or tomorrow? According to the internet I am due to OV on Tuesday and another site said Wednesday.:shrug: IDK but I don't want to miss my chance.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Fam, I am glad you dd had a great time at her party.
> 
> Adanma, I am glad Ian like his cake.
> 
> Faith, I agree it may have been a bit early to test.
> 
> Needa, that is the best gift. Thanks.:flower:
> 
> *Question:* I got a positive on OPK on Saturday and yesterday. Does that mean I will OV today or tomorrow? According to the internet I am due to OV on Tuesday and another site said Wednesday.:shrug: IDK but I don't want to miss my chance.

Oooh, Ready! I hope you get your answer ASAP! Wish I could help you, but I still don't have those things figured out. I didn't do well with my try earlier this month:wacko:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

From what I understand Ready your should O 12to 36 hours after your first positive OPK. So with that being said I think you would O today at the latest. But I could be wrong. XX So keep up the BD!


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> From what I understand Ready your should O 12to 36 hours after your first positive OPK. So with that being said I think you would O today at the latest. But I could be wrong. XX So keep up the BD!

That is what I thought I read on the OPK instructions. So I will get the last dance in tonight. LOL


----------



## needafriend

I would do it tonite and tomorrow just in case...lol


----------



## Superstoked

Hi ladies,

Angel, Adanma, Faith..fx for your new year bfp!!

Fam, Ready...Babydust to you both. I hope you catch that egg!!

Needa, Reeds, how are you and your babies doing? :)

afm, 12dpo, I never tested today. DH told me to stop testing until af is late. aahaha I think I have him drove crazy asking him do you see 2 lines?? HAAHHA I will test on thursday if af does not show her face.

xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Angel, Adanma, Faith..fx for your new year bfp!!
> 
> Fam, Ready...Babydust to you both. I hope you catch that egg!!
> 
> Needa, Reeds, how are you and your babies doing? :)
> 
> afm, 12dpo, I never tested today. DH told me to stop testing until af is late. aahaha I think I have him drove crazy asking him do you see 2 lines?? HAAHHA I will test on thursday if af does not show her face.
> 
> xx

Super: I'll test with you on Thursday! GL:thumbup:


----------



## Superstoked

FaithHopeLove said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Angel, Adanma, Faith..fx for your new year bfp!!
> 
> Fam, Ready...Babydust to you both. I hope you catch that egg!!
> 
> Needa, Reeds, how are you and your babies doing? :)
> 
> afm, 12dpo, I never tested today. DH told me to stop testing until af is late. aahaha I think I have him drove crazy asking him do you see 2 lines?? HAAHHA I will test on thursday if af does not show her face.
> 
> xx
> 
> Super: I'll test with you on Thursday! GL:thumbup:Click to expand...


Yay!!:hugs: Deal! GL to you too my friend! xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Make sure you post pics for us Faith and Super.:thumbup:


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck Faith andd Super!!! xx


----------



## Adanma

Fx Faith and Super!

needa: thank you for the gift. Much needed!

Bummed I didn't get to see the lunar eclipse last night as it was cloudy and snowing here. grrrrrrr. Next one is the year 2485 so.... I won't be seeing that one either. I'll have to watch videos of it today. The universe is so amazing! 

Now that I'm done geeking out... ttc news. 2dpo now and my second half of the cycle madness has begun. I'm nauseous and my nipples are so sore I can't bear a shirt rubbing right now. I must be really sensitive to progesterone. I used to take the pill and also I was on depo at one point and they made my skin peel and I had migraines and lost a bunch of weight etc. Really nasty. So I wonder if my body just reacts to the normal progesterone increase after O too. All I know is I hate it. lol. Haven't puked yet thank God, but haven't had breakfast either so...

Supposed to make peanut brittle with my mom today. She gives it as her gifts for the neighbors at Christmas and they all look forward to it every year. She's been doing it for probably 15 years now and I like to help because I get to eat some then! lol.

Anyway ladies have a wonderful day

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I haven't had peanut brittle in years. My mom use to love the peanut patties you buy in the store. 

Afm, I am sure I OV yesterday because my temp went up today. :happydance: But I am going to get one last dance in tonight. LOL


----------



## FaithHopeLove

SUPER: Looks like I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines. AF got me 2 days early. :shrug: Quite unusual, but I know my body is still trying to adjust to its "new self" following the TR. I'm excited for the new month:thumbup:

GL to you and the other ladies in the TWW. I hope this is your month:flower:


----------



## angelcake71

so sorry Faith xx Good Luck for the new year..

good luck Adanma xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Faith, :hugs: I hope the new year brings us new babies.


----------



## Superstoked

Awww faith :hugs: sorry hun. Hopefully the new year will be good to us all!!

Fx to all that are waiting xx

AFM, 13dpo Not feeling much going on besides cramping, I have been feeling like af is coming for a while now. I will test on Thursday if af does not arrive. Fx for me! :)


----------



## famof6

Faith,sorry af got you,I have noticed since TR she has been sneeking up on me early and late some cycles.GL this cycle hun!

Super,FX for you!!

Ready&Adanma hoping you caught those eggs.

Needa,How are you doing?

AFM,I am on cd 10 so I have been busy bding.I think I should O around Christmas day.I also have a appt.with the gyn in the morning.So hoping he will run some tests if not I will gladly take a RE referral.I have not even had a whiff of a BFP so ready to get things moving just incase it turns out that we may need help conceiving.Either way I am just wanting to know.I have 2 more days of work then I should be off until the 3rd.I am ready to ring in the New Year with some sparkling white grape juice while I am in the 2ww.:haha:I Hope you ladies are having a great week.


----------



## needafriend

Hi ladies...

Fam...did u have a hsg after your tr? Painful but worth it.

I am living large and feeling lazy as heck.....chilling with my boys as this is my holiday week with them. We are off to the movies tomorrow....
Hope everyone is great, and that u opened your babydust christmas gift from me, as well as rubbing my new ticker for all you TR gals for luck!!!


----------



## shellie31

Hi Girls:flower:.
Sorry that i've been MIA but had alot going on with kids & other stuff(you know how it is). Christmas just 2 days away:happydance::happydance: I can't wait :cloud9:.
I'm 2DPO :coffee:& trying not to symptom spot but it's so hard not too lol:haha:.Christmas will keep me busy so shouldn't be too bad i hope:winkwink:.

I hope you're all doing great & all set for xmas:cloud9:.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## famof6

Needa,I only had the hsg during my TR.He does it then to make sure they flow and if they don't he does more work.lol.He said they flowed good then. I guess they could have scarred up from surgery,but I have faith that they didn't and we will get out bfp soon.I am soaking up that baby dust you are spreading around!

AFM,I went to my gyn appt this morning.He is not worried just done my yearly and some routine blood work.He does want to do a hsg and SA in Feb.My insurance is crazy right now dropping some drs and adding others so he said it should be sorted out by then.He did seem excited to help get me preggo and was amazed that my scar was so small.So he may just be the dr for me.He was all about when I get preggo instead or if so that made me feel good.So overall nothing new,back to the bd marathon.

GL to all of our 2ww ladies and those trying to catch that egg too.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey me beautiful TR ladies,

I am so excited and I have no idea why. I just believe God is about send blessing that are so unbelieveable. I don't know if it is true so please don't quote me on it. I am just on a peace high. :haha: But I am praying for all my ladies and wishing you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## needafriend

I know the love u feel ready...I knew in my heart we were going to get our baby one day and he did bless us. It's just a matter of when he decides to gives u his gift. 
I still to this day rub my belly and feel overwhelmed that there is a baby inside. And after seeing the miracle of him saving my father.....he is truly awesome.

Fam.... I am glad your going for your HSG as the cycle after I had mine I got pg....sadly lost that one but knew we could get pg. Then next cycle we ttc.....we did. I had one after my surgery like u and all was good...but u never know if there is a small blockage and the second hsg clears out the pipes. 
I am so excited for all of u to have your babes growing soon,......GL


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks Needa, your words are so kind and well needed. Thanks for being with us throughout this journey. You and Reeds make us having faith so much easier.:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its not easy ladies. TTC is probably the hardest thing I had ever done. And always so worried it was all my fault every month we didn't get pregnant...but it will happen just keep the faith and keep the BDn up! :)


----------



## Adanma

Hey guys! I guess there is an epidemic of positivity going on today. I feel really optimistic today! I called Ian at his dad's last night and got to talk to him for awhile so that was great. Much needed. I can't wait to see him on Friday! Tomorrow my hubby is off at noon and we are going to bake our holiday goodies. Friday will be a lazy relaxing day and popcorn and movie night. Then saturday we'll open presents here, go to my mom's and open there, go to my hubby's moms, hubby's dad's, and then to my sister's for Christmas dinner! I LOVE Christmas!

In tcc news: 3dpo today so shellie we are really close! No symptoms yet of course. Did the chinese birth chart thing and it should be a boy if I conceived this cycle. lol I'm the only one that would be happy about that. ha! Still holding firm on waiting to test til New Year's eve.

Hope the day finds everyone in good spirits!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Reeds, I know it is hard but having you and Needa makes it that much easier.:hugs:

Adanma, I am 3DPO so we are really close. But I promise myself I will only test if AF doesn't show. I hope I can stick to that. :shrug:


----------



## Superstoked

Good Luck TWW ladies! FX!!:dust::flower:


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all well...im ok taking each day as it comes..started counselling which is a good thing....my levels were 284 last week and drop to 28 in a week yipeeee!!!!! nurse couldnt believe the massive drop never mind me.

We all looking forward to Christmas and new year i certainly wont look back on the year we have had and to be honest glad to see the back of it.

Glad to hear the posititvity going around keep it up ladies x

Good luck to all those waiting and hope it all big fat postives for you all.

Just wanted to wish you all a truly fantastic, merry christmas and a great new year.

Love your friend Jo x

P.s Here is to 2011:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies:) it 1:15am here in California....having trouble getting to sleep!!! I'm in my fertile period(CD14) and have wanted to BD and DH doesn't... So hopefully today /tonight he will be ready to get it on!!! Lol :haha: DH and I are heading up his parents house on Christmas Eve so I will check back later to see how all you lovely ladies are doing. Ready~ I almost peed my pants laughing when I read you fell asleep with your legs in the air :) I am keeping my fingers fx'd that you ladies in your TTW will get your BFP on/by New Year's Eve :hugs: Okay I am going to get off my itouch and try to get some sleep I have a doctor's appt at 6:50 in the morning and have to be up by 5:50am!!! ttyal


----------



## ready4onemore

Josey, it is so good to see you post. I really hope this new year is good to all of us. You have a very Merry Christmas as well and a joy filled new year.

Navy, I know I could not believe I did that either. When I woke up I was like WTH. I hope you have a wonderful Christmas too. May you new year be filled with many blessings and happiness.


----------



## Adanma

ready: I didn't know we were so close on our cycle! Cool!

josey: thanks for the encouragement girl and wishing the best for you this coming year.

navy: hope you get some more bding in! Tell hubby he can have a loooong break after the fertile window! lol!

AFM: making truffles today for gifts. Tomorrow making gingerbread and cinnamon streusel for gifts. If I am not on very much teh next couple of days I apologize. I wish you all a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Adanma


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Merry Christmas JO hun, glad you are feeling a little bit better... hope 2011 will bring you good things and happiness... xxxxxxx


----------



## Sagapo75

Morning! I am new here and just beginning this journey.

I am 35 years old and have 3 children from a previous marriage; a 12 year old daughter and 8 year old twins. I had a tubal ligation in July of 2004. The method of sterilization was Falope Rings.

I remarried in September of 2009 to a wonderful man who has no children of his own. We would very much like to have a child together and decided to undergo a tubal reversal on October 15, 2010. 

Before surgery, I was tested to make sure my hormone levels were normal and that I was still ovulating. My cycles were always regular, so my physician said there was no reason to think that I wasn't ovulating. The tests came back normal and I was indeed still ovulating.

My doctor said that everything went well with surgery. Immediately after surgery an HSG was performed and it showed that both tubes were clear and open. I have 5cm of tube after surgery on the left and 6cm on the right. 

My doctor told my husband and I to waste no time TTC and to use an ovulation test kit to get familiar with my cycles. I have been doing exactly as I was told ever since. :winkwink:

I had my first positive ovulation test on 11/4 (cycle #1). The first cycle after TR was very painful and bizarre....I think it was just too early as I was healing from surgery.

I had the second positive ovulation test on 11/30 (cycle #2), and now I am on to cycle #3. My second cycle was almost "normal". Before I had the reversal, I had horrible cramps, headaches, bloating, exhaustion, etc., sometimes 10 - 14 days before AF. This past cycle was a BREEZE! I still had cramps, but this time only a few days before AF and they were mild, which was WONDERFUL. I think I will be ovulating about the 30th or the 1st and I am pulling out all the stops this time. I started taking Mucinex today, I purchased Pre-Seed, I will begin ovulation testing on Christmas Day (cycle day #9), and I also bought a BBT thermometer and am charting this month only to see if there is a spike in temperature after positive ovulation test kit. From what I understand, the ovulation test kit tells when the LH surge is, but that does not guarantee that ovulation will actually occur and one way to see if ovulation is occurring is to chart temps as well.

So...we'll see what happens. I am crossing my fingers that we are pregnant soon.

My doctor said that if I am not pregnant by April or May of next year, that we will do another HSG to make sure the tubes are still open and we'll go from there.

I am so happy to have found a board with stories of other ladies who have had a tubal reversal and are TTC! I am looking forward to hearing more from you all and sharing my story (and hopefully success) with you all as well!

Here's to a hopeful New Year blessed with bundles of joy for us all!


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma I hope you have a wonderful Christmas too. It would be cool if we are belly buddies. I would so like that. I am praying for us both.

Sagapo75, welcome to the group. Here is a little about me. I had a TL when I was 21. I have to boys and my dh has no kids of his on. I had my TR on October 5, 2010 right before you. So I am currently TTC I am hoping, praying and believing that this is the cycle. I hope your ttc journey is a successful and quick one.
 



Attached Files:







Merry Christmas.JPG
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## needafriend

Welcome Saga...
I'm "freshly" 37 lol, had my TL in March 2005 (cut and coag as I had a c-sec) after 3 boys from my first marriage. Divorced and remarried...hubby has no kids. TR done in Jan 2010, I was told the lengths were great. Had HSG after surgery, all looked good. First period after reversal was horrid...bad cramps, major bleeding and clots. Were normal after that.... Had another HSG end of April as I begged my Dr cause I heard your more fertile after one??? .....tubes were both clear. Got pg in May but had an early mc. I started charting bbt, always used opk's and preseed. June cycle was weird due to the mc and then I was away due to father being very ill. Got pg next cycle.
This thread is my favorite one...these girls on hear know *exactly* how you feel when not many others will. They know the desire and love you have to grow your family. They are there when your over analysing every symptom, to cheer your on and are a shoulder to lean on. 
Welcome to the TR group and I hope and pray your time TTC is short.


Merry Christmas to all you ladies, hope u have a safe, blessed holiday!!! HUGS!!


----------



## Superstoked

Okay ladies, I do not mean to barge in.. lol but I want opinons!!! I took a hpt a little while ago and this is what I got. I am still having af cramps, not convinced?

Hubby inverted one and increased the contrast a little on the first because it was faint to us.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0624.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_06242.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## needafriend

I see the line better in the one not inverted. As well as seeing it without enlarging it. LOL...Thats a bfp to me...there is pink colour in it as well. CONGRATS
Even my boys see the line...lol


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> Okay ladies, I do not mean to barge in.. lol but I want opinons!!! I took a hpt a little while ago and this is what I got. I am still having af cramps, not convinced?
> 
> Hubby inverted one and increased the contrast a little on the first because it was faint to us.

It's great to meet everyone and I love that there are a few of us that had TR's around the same time!

And Superstoked, how many days post ovulation are you? That test looks positive to me!!! What a wonderful Christmas gift!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

needafriend said:


> Welcome Saga...
> I'm "freshly" 37 lol, had my TL in March 2005 (cut and coag as I had a c-sec) after 3 boys from my first marriage. Divorced and remarried...hubby has no kids. TR done in Jan 2010, I was told the lengths were great. Had HSG after surgery, all looked good. First period after reversal was horrid...bad cramps, major bleeding and clots. Were normal after that.... Had another HSG end of April as I begged my Dr cause I heard your more fertile after one??? .....tubes were both clear. Got pg in May but had an early mc. I started charting bbt, always used opk's and preseed. June cycle was weird due to the mc and then I was away due to father being very ill. Got pg next cycle.
> This thread is my favorite one...these girls on hear know *exactly* how you feel when not many others will. They know the desire and love you have to grow your family. They are there when your over analysing every symptom, to cheer your on and are a shoulder to lean on.
> Welcome to the TR group and I hope and pray your time TTC is short.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to all you ladies, hope u have a safe, blessed holiday!!! HUGS!!

I am so happy you are pregnant...and within six months of surgery. Makes me hopeful....I don't know what to expect...just because I was really fertile and getting pregnant was easy when I was in my 20's doesn't mean that it will be easy for me now...especially after tubal surgery...so it is wonderful to read all these posts. Congrats! And thanks for telling me about the Pre-seed. I will keep using it and keep doing what I am doing until I get a positive test!

Did you analyze every little symptom?? Hahaha....I have been trying not to do that. I have been trying to keep my mind off of it...but when it is something you want so badly...it's a little hard. :blush:


----------



## needafriend

I totally over analysed everything. I was just telling super that I had more of a positive feeling of being pg on a cycle I wasn't than on the one I was. LOL....
I even kept a journal....to compare each month. It's an exciting but tough road....worth it in the end. There is another gal on here that is a week ahead of me, Reeds. She is great support. A few of the gals on here have also sadly had a MC.....so they know the TR worked, just a matter of getting a sticky bean.


----------



## Sagapo75

needafriend said:


> I totally over analysed everything. I was just telling super that I had more of a positive feeling of being pg on a cycle I wasn't than on the one I was. LOL....
> I even kept a journal....to compare each month. It's an exciting but tough road....worth it in the end. There is another gal on here that is a week ahead of me, Reeds. She is great support. A few of the gals on here have also sadly had a MC.....so they know the TR worked, just a matter of getting a sticky bean.

Yes, I am keeping a journal too. My doctor urged me to because he wants me to be more familiar with every aspect of my cycle than I ever have been before because of the higher risk of ectopic...as SOON as I think I am pregnant, I have to call him and we'll schedule an ultrasound to see where it implants....but I like keeping the journal for another reason. Last month, every little thing, I kept thinking...well, maybe this means I am....and this month, I can just flip back and say...no, that happened last month too...I guess this will be normal...OR...this is completely new and MAYBE...

I'm really hopeful...with my other three, I was a single mom nearly the entire time. My husband left while I was having a tremendously difficult multiple pregnancy...I was on bed rest from month 5 forward...everything that could go wrong DID go wrong and my twins ended up being born 10 weeks early...and I did it alone. I am not complaining...I am really proud, looking back, that I was able to do that. It made me one tough cookie...but I ALWAYS had mother's guilt...I always wondered if I was enough as I had to be both mom and dad...every time I left them at daycare so I could work full time to support us...I felt a tremendous amount of guilt...always...

But, I have really great kids...and I like to think that did not happen by accident...so I must have been doing okay...but THIS baby, if we are lucky enough to have one...would have two parents that love it...and I am able to stay home now...which is something I have always wanted to do (I have done BOTH, so I am not saying one is better than the other...it's just that my mom stayed home with me, and I always wanted to do that with my kids...it just didn't work out that way). If we are lucky enough, this baby will have the best of circumstances...I KNOW my husband will be there for me and will be a good dad...he already is to my kids. It's just almost surreal though...before, I was actually trying NOT to get pregnant...and DID...haha. That's how easy it was....I have never actually TRIED, so I couldn't help but worry a little...and finding this board has really helped me put those fears at bay...It'll happen. I will just keep doing what I am doing, stay positive, and keep checking this board!


----------



## famof6

Hello my wonderful TR ladies!!!


Josey,Merry Christmas to you hun,wishing you the very best!!

Sagapo75,Welcome to our wonderful TR thread,these ladies are great!!I am Heather,29 TL 03 TR July this year.I have 4 great kiddos.DH has none of his own but if asked he says he has four and wanting more.I Hope you have a short TTC journey!

Super,Girl that is so a BFP!!!I see it!!:happydance::happydance:

Ready,What are you up to?Any symptoms?

Needa,You are the best,so glad to have you on this thread.You give all of us TR ladies hope!!

AFM,Nothing new waiting to O.The ICs were driving me crazy so I stopped and got the smileys this morning.I have to say that DH is so onboard this month.He never minds to BD but last night he texted me while I was at work and it said its CD12 make sure you wake me when you get home and bring the preseed to bed.LOL.He can be so goofy.Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## famof6

Navy,sorry hun I missed your post.I hope you jumped on DH some time today.:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Okay ladies, I do not mean to barge in.. lol but I want opinons!!! I took a hpt a little while ago and this is what I got. I am still having af cramps, not convinced?
> 
> Hubby inverted one and increased the contrast a little on the first because it was faint to us.

Super: Look at you girl! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I'm so happy for you and dh:happydance: MERRY CHRISTMAS, eh?


----------



## Navy2mom

Super~ that test looks positive to me......I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed ... Will be taking my itouch and phone with me to keep track and up to date with ya all :) Saga~ nice to meet you and welcome to the group:) had my TR on March 31 2010... We have 3 kids ... Should of never let the doctor talk me in to doing an TL after our last child... DH and I are tying for baby number 4 and then we feel that we will be complete ...we would also like to do emergency care for foster children once our children are much older( say jr high/high ages). I hope everyone has a safe and very Merry Christmas :) be back on later


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, sorry to keep you all waiting for my second test! It has been a long day. I tested as soon as I could. The line does not seem to be any darker than today however it is the same. Today it was daylight lighting and it is dark now and the lighting is a little different. We did see the same faint line. Hubby was not convinced so he took a test too because he said he can get a line too!! HAAHAH see if you can see the difference! If this is a real bfp? Thank you ladiesXXXX
 



Attached Files:







IMG_063922222.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6









IMG_06521.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## needafriend

tell hubby he's pregnant...lol, I truly feel u are too. congrats girl, can't wait to see the tests tomorrow.


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, :hugs: :happydance: Yay!!! What CD are you? I am super stoked for you.:haha: Get it?


----------



## needafriend

Good one Karen...lol


----------



## Superstoked

LOL, I knew that would come back to bite me in the butt!! lol Nice!! Thank you ladies, we will see what tomorrow's test will bring. Still a little too faint for me....AF due today, cramping, but it seems when I stand , the cramps start, once I sit they stop?? Not sure if that's a good thing!!

xx

Saga, excuse my ignorance :hugs: Welcome, you have come to the perfect place!! These ladies are the best! xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Saga welcome I am Sandi 34 and Tj is 30 I have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage. I have my TL in April03 after my DS and was cut and burned. Had my TR in April 09 after I met my wonderful hubby who had none of his own. Did sadly have 3 early mcs but finally got my sticky bean from my July cycle. Needafriend and I are just a few weeks apart. I am excitedly having a little boy who is due April 12. Welcome. Hope your TTC journey is short. 

Anna how are you hun? Been missing you. 

Super that is a BFP. ANd not too light for 15dpo...I think if you get a FRER you would get a darker line. FX

I am having a moment and now I can't remember what all I was gonna say but I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Navy2mom

*Hi i'm back checking in with you awesome ladies  Hubby and I are watching the Navy vs. SDSU game on TV..and what's really cool is we can see the stadium(Qualcomm) from my back yard and the fireworks from the game!! LOL Oh and ladies I took the advice and tackled DH today....LOL ...Just hope it will be enough cuz we are leaving tomorrow and by the time we get back i will be early in the TWW!! I will be keeping my fx'd and sprinkling baby dust to myself and anyone else who needs it 
Really hoping to have a Anniversary Gift...Our Anniversay is January 4th(although i know it will be a late gift..but that's okay with me!! lol )...we will have been married for 8 yrs  *

*Reeds~ I am doing okay...just laying low and lurking....I don't really have anything new going on. How are you doing?? 
*

*Super~ That is very much a  ..... Congrats girl  Very excited for you and dh *


*Merry Christmas Ladies*


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna all is going welll. Gunner is a kicker...and I am starting to feel movement everywhere. Its funny. I lurk all the time but do not post much but I am always checking on my ladies. THis is the best thread and group on BNB. :) FX your attack on dh caught the egg!


----------



## Superstoked

Thank you so much ladies!!! I am numb..does that make sense? Still does not feel real..I think I just want to see a darker line. And hoping everything goes well. It is very quiet here now..lol 

xx

FX to all you ladies, I mean that from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Navy2mom

Reeds~ I smile and laugh now about attacking DH today cuz the look on his face was priceless...I know he wasn't expecting what he got today...:haha: LOL But it put hi in a better mood!!

Super~ You are very welcome and I hope you will stay with us cuz it's you ladies who have got your BFP's that give us hope and patients to get through this TTC with TR journey :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Navy2mom said:


> Reeds~ I smile and laugh now about attacking DH today cuz his facewas priceless...I know he wasn't expecting what he got today...:haha: LOL
> 
> Super~ You are very welcome and I hope you will stay with us cuz it's you ladies who have got your BFP's that give us hope and patients to get through this TTC with TR journey :hugs:

Navy, I promise, I am not going anywhere!! Would not want to be any other place.:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Super~ I'm doing the happy dance!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Navy2mom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Anna all is going welll. Gunner is a kicker...and I am starting to feel movement everywhere. Its funny. I lurk all the time but do not post much but I am always checking on my ladies. THis is the best thread and group on BNB. :) FX your attack on dh caught the egg!

I whole heartedly agree..this is the best and most supportive group i have ever been apart of and BNB is an awesome site!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies!

I just thought I would let you all know my progress. I tested this morning and pretty much got tha same faint line. So I did not take a pic as nothing has changed. I am hoping and praying that everything is fine unless I am not 15dpo as I thought? Hopefully my line gets darker over the weekend. Thank you ladies for all your support.

Have a safe and happy holiday ladies! xx

FX for a bfp for you ladies. xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies. Hope you day is full of many blessings for you and your families. XX


----------



## Superstoked

I hate to be a bother ladies, but I am just not feeling right. I have a pain up through me, when I sit it feel like i am pushing something up? Normal..?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Super I am not sure I understandt the pain...I had all kinds of early cramps and pains. Ligaments stretching. And really thought AF was gonna show anytime


----------



## Superstoked

Thanks Reeds, the pain is hard to describe...almost like pressure? Feels okay when I lye down but if I sit up or stand it its a feeling deep inside , right now as I am typing my face is super hot and throbbing up inside me, like my cervix, or uterus? Don't think it is a good thing. :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That sounds scary. I am sorry your in pain. Its hard to say I had all kinds of weird things happen and I didn't remember it from the other pregnancies...but my last one almost 8 years ago. I really don't think it has anything to do with you TTC so soon after the TR I have seen woman fall pregnant the same month as their TR and it all be fine. I will be praying for you. XXX


----------



## FaithHopeLove

M E R R Y C H R I S T M A S ! To all our TR ladies! I hope your day is filled with joy!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Super: I hope you're feeling better today! I wish I could help you, but it's been so long since I was last preggers...I can't remember having pains as you describe. Perhaps if things are still feeling bad today, you may want to go to the ER just to put your mind at ease. I will be praying for you and your little one:flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Happy holidays ladies!

Well my pain went away a short time after last night.:blush: I think it was gas:blush: Few releases and it was fine! Strange hey? I tested again this morning still very faint but a little darker :happydance:. Will try to get my doc to fit me in Monday... 

Have a great weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l303/Steppyville/gingerbread_man_waving_behind_si-1.gif


----------



## famof6

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!!We actually had a white Christmas.I know you ladies get alot of snow but I don't remember ever having snow on Christmas so it was a special treat for us.

Super,glad to hear you are feeling better and that you got darker lines.:thumbup:

Reeds,glad to see you post.It seems like you just announced your bfp wow the time has flown by.I am sure you are excited to get little Gunner in your arms.Did you say you thought he would be early maybe March intead of April?If so not long now hun!!

AFM,I still have not got a +opk yet so going to continue on with the bd.I hope I get that smiley soon I am getting tired this cycle.


----------



## ready4onemore

Merry Christmas my beautiful TR ladies.​


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope all you ladies had a lovely Christmas and it was full of many blessings. XX


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> Happy holidays ladies!
> 
> Well my pain went away a short time after last night.:blush: I think it was gas:blush: Few releases and it was fine! Strange hey? I tested again this morning still very faint but a little darker :happydance:. Will try to get my doc to fit me in Monday...
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies :hugs:

I am sure everything is fine! Yaaay, your line is darker! You are pregnant! So happy for you!

And I know, hopefully I will be in your position soon wondering what is normal and what isn't...but since I was pregnant so long ago and never actually tried to get pregnant...I will be just as confused and worried as the first time.

Keep us in the loop...it will help the rest of us when it comes our turn!

Congratulations again! Woohoo!


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

I tested again today and they are a little darker still not really dark but each day it gets a little darker:cloud9: Have a look, does it seem darker than the 1st ones I posted?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0657test.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_066111test1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Super that is defiantely darker!! congrats hun XX


----------



## Superstoked

Sagapo, thank you so much. It still feels unreal!! I am lost for words, happy , excited is an understatement!! But very nervous too. I sure hope you get get your bfp soon too! xx

I am thinking about all you tww ladies! Come on new year bfps!!


----------



## needafriend

*YES*


----------



## Adanma

firstly super congrats girl!!! wow! how exciting!

hope everyone had a wonderful christmas.

welcome saga!

afm: nothing to report. I was crampy yesterday 7 dpo I think? I'm crossing fingers it's a good thing. Hubby had a dream I was pregnant and we couldn't find Sunday Morning on tv. lol! I hope he's right about the pregnant part. I'll be busy this week as we are hosting New Years thsi year so I may not be on much, but I think of you all everyday. Should be busy enough to keep my mind of off the frer I have sitting in my bathroom as we speak....so hard to not test

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma said:


> firstly super congrats girl!!! wow! how exciting!
> 
> hope everyone had a wonderful christmas.
> 
> welcome saga!
> 
> afm: nothing to report. I was crampy yesterday 7 dpo I think? I'm crossing fingers it's a good thing. Hubby had a dream I was pregnant and we couldn't find Sunday Morning on tv. lol! I hope he's right about the pregnant part. I'll be busy this week as we are hosting New Years thsi year so I may not be on much, but I think of you all everyday. Should be busy enough to keep my mind of off the frer I have sitting in my bathroom as we speak....so hard to not test
> 
> Adanma


Adanma, thank you :) I was very crampy as well but around 10dpo , ughh it was really bad. So fx hun!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Fam, I hope you get a +OPK soon. 

Super, thoses lines are getting darker.:happydance: I am so excited for you.

Afm, nothing new to report. Just in my TWW and hoping it gives me some good news.


----------



## Adanma

ready: how cool would it be to be bump buddies!?

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> ready: how cool would it be to be bump buddies!?
> 
> Adanma

That would be totally cool. :cool:


----------



## famof6

Hello ladies!!

Adanma&Ready, FX for that BFP and all the other ladies in the 2ww.

Super,Those lines are so much darker.Can't wait to see your #s start going up!!Conrats hun!!

AFM,I got my smiley today.We have been bd every other day since cd8.Got in some bd last night but can't again until morning because I have to work tonight,so hoping I don't miss it.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, I am at work bored today. No one is here. :nope: I want some Lay's pototo chips of course there is none. I am going crazy here.:wacko: LOL


----------



## needafriend

Good day ladies....

I still have ths strong feeling that we are going to have the BFP's rolling in like mad now, BRING ON 2011 TR babies...
Say HI to all and baby dust to all trying and HCG to all in the TWW


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes I think it will be like 3 or 4 of us preggers together. That would be so neat. 

Okay ladies TMI warning: 

My butt feels like I pulled a muscle. :haha: So when I get up I have to get up slowly. I am so glad no one works up front with me. I thought it was gas but I am not sure. Has this happen to anyone before. I tried to explain it to my DH of course he thought it was funny. Which is kind of is. But I am not sure what it is.


----------



## Navy2mom

hi ladies hope everyone had a nice Christmas. we got back to San Diego last night from my in-laws house. So is there any BABY news from anyone?? I need to go back through the post and read....BRB :)

okay i'm back.....

Super~ yay the line got darker :happydance: Congrats!!

Ready~ I have had pulled butt muscle before, it feels like a really bad charlie horse that never goes away!! I was in boot camp when it happened so not ideal :nope:

Needa and Reeds~ not long now and you both will be holding your babies :flower: I have a friend that is due Jan.2,2011 and we are on baby watch right now. She has been cleaning her house like mad these last few weeks..talk about some heavy duty nesting!!

Okay i will be back on later..DH wants us to get out of the house...he has some gift cards burning holes in his wallet :haha: I need to stop by the store anyways to pick a few things up for dinner!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Anna have a nice evening out. I am ready for the nesting to kick in...I am just lazy these days. LOL


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Welcome Saga...
I`m Angel 39 years old.. I have 6 kids from my 1st marriage, had tubes cut and tied in 2000...got divorced and met a lovely fella in 2005..after much thinking and talking had reversal in july 2010.. got BFP in September 2010 it was ectopic so lost right tube and beanie ..in October 2010 ..oh and in between being pregnant and losing beanie we got MARRIED!! :happydance::happydance: .. waited 2 AF cycles.. then started ttc in DECEMBER.. am due to test soon.. but dont feel that optimistic tbh.. 
Good luck hun xx

SUPER!!! congratulations on your:bfp::bfp::bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: very pleased for you!! I always find those line tests confusing, so tend to buy the digi ones... hope you are ok hun.. just keep an eye out for pains in one side..and any bleeding.. As you had tubal surgery I would contact your EPAC to get an early scan and hsg blood tests to make sure beanie is in the right place.. Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower::flower::flower: Hiya to everyone else..hope you all had alovely christmas !! xxxxxx


----------



## Adanma

Good morning guys! So I pulled a muscle in my back so I have been in bed the past two days almost all day. Poor me. lol. I feel much better now though. My aunt and uncle were also here so I got to spend some time with them. They are in Toronto so I never see them.

In ttc news: I had a dream the past two nights that I took a test and it was positive. So yesterday morning I took a test 8dpo and it was very faintly positive! I redid it today and it was the same. It's only 9dpo so I know this is early, but I can't help but think about how last time the lines were so light and it was a miscarriage. So I am tentatively hopeful that this is healthy. I bought a butt load of tests so I can test periodically and make sure things get darker. If It's still there on thursday I'm going to call doc and get scheduled. I want to be excited but I'm scared too. I know a lot of you on here understand that fear after having losses yourselves. So here's hoping for a sticky one! [-o&lt;

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Angel, :hi:


Adanma, that is good news. I know how you feel but I am still to scared to test. I think I will :cry: my eyes out if it comes back BFN. But I am celebrating for you :happydance:. Dark, faint or in between I am still celebrating and claiming the victory for you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma that is wonderful news!! I would be calling the dr today and getting levels checked and your progestrone. Praying for a sticky and healthy bean for you.


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck Adanma.. hope its a BFP... 
Hiya Ready xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Yea! Adanma! Looks like we're on a roll....:happydance:

Great job:thumbup:


----------



## Adanma

Thanks guys. Reeds I would love to see the doc earlier, but the last time I was pregnant I had to practically beg to be seen before 8 weeks even though I was a tr person. Even at that I had to wait til 5.5 weeks before they would see me. The only reason I got seen earlier was because of the bleeding. I don't understand why they wouldn't want to check early on to make sure things are as they should be! And that's for everyone not just tr ladies!

I'm afraid too with it being so early that it could be chemical and I would start AF on schedule. Fx that's not the case. I don't know if I could handle another loss. More losses than children would be so hard to think about.

Anyway, I will keep you all posted. I'm going to retest tomorrow morning as well 10 dpo and see if there is a change either way. Trying not to stress!

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma said:


> Thanks guys. Reeds I would love to see the doc earlier, but the last time I was pregnant I had to practically beg to be seen before 8 weeks even though I was a tr person. Even at that I had to wait til 5.5 weeks before they would see me. The only reason I got seen earlier was because of the bleeding. I don't understand why they wouldn't want to check early on to make sure things are as they should be! And that's for everyone not just tr ladies!
> 
> I'm afraid too with it being so early that it could be chemical and I would start AF on schedule. Fx that's not the case. I don't know if I could handle another loss. More losses than children would be so hard to think about.
> 
> Anyway, I will keep you all posted. I'm going to retest tomorrow morning as well 10 dpo and see if there is a change either way. Trying not to stress!
> 
> Adanma


When I get home I will send you the link that I have for doctors that will see a TR patients. You just select your state and it gives you a listing of docs in that state. I think I got it off site with the two guy docs. I can't think of their names right now.


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, I know how you feel. It is exciting but nerve wrecking at the same time. Not until I see my doctor and I am told everything is where is it supposed to be I will be a bag of nerves. I am sure we both will be fine :hugs: 

Looks like we may be on to something ladies!!! Come on bfp's!!!


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....WOW...I knew it, it was my new signiture and baby dust thingy. I knew there were going to be BFP this month. I think I need to phone up JOJO's physic alliance and apply for a job!!! HA.....I am so dam happy. A line is a line, and girl your only a 9DPO? Thats early....mine was beyond lite then. Try my un-trusted trick with the OPK. Also...SMU or TMU worked way better for me. My test time was around 2pm as I got a better line all the time then? Odd eh.
WOW...bring on these positive tests ladies. 2011 is going to be the year for the TR babies,,,,,thats my next prediction. (still have no vibe that I am going to win that damn lotto max jackpot...) But I feel it for you girls!!

*Come on ladies...rub the screen, at least it will get a dusting!!!!*


----------



## FaithHopeLove

ready4onemore said:


> Adanma said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Reeds I would love to see the doc earlier, but the last time I was pregnant I had to practically beg to be seen before 8 weeks even though I was a tr person. Even at that I had to wait til 5.5 weeks before they would see me. The only reason I got seen earlier was because of the bleeding. I don't understand why they wouldn't want to check early on to make sure things are as they should be! And that's for everyone not just tr ladies!
> 
> I'm afraid too with it being so early that it could be chemical and I would start AF on schedule. Fx that's not the case. I don't know if I could handle another loss. More losses than children would be so hard to think about.
> 
> Anyway, I will keep you all posted. I'm going to retest tomorrow morning as well 10 dpo and see if there is a change either way. Trying not to stress!
> 
> Adanma
> 
> 
> When I get home I will send you the link that I have for doctors that will see a TR patients. You just select your state and it gives you a listing of docs in that state. I think I got it off site with the two guy docs. I can't think of their names right now.Click to expand...

Ready: Could you post the link on here? I would love to look at it as well!:flower: Thanks!


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Congrats!!You gotta post some pics when that line gets darker and I am sure it will it is still so early.So happy for you!

Ready,I hope when you decide to test you get that BFP!:dust:

Needa,I think you are on to something,We are going to have a lot of 2011 baby bumps on here!!:thumbup:

:hi: hope everyone is doing well and staying warm.It is so cold here.


----------



## ready4onemore

Here's the link ladies: https://doctors.tubal-reversal.net/


----------



## Adanma

Guys I can't see a line with FMU this morning. I am feeling crampy too. I'm 10dpo today which would be early for AF, but... I don't know. I feel like I'm just waiting to start bleeding now. Sort of depressed. Going to go to my sisters today to lay on the couch and wallow. I love you guys and thanks for being so full of optimism. Whatever it is God has planned is right so... still hard though. I'm still going to test when AF is due if it hasn't showed in case I just had a less sensitive test this time, but the crampiness is making feel like it's doomed.

ready I went to that site and the closest one to me is still almost 90 minutes away unfortunately. I think a lot of the problem here is that I want a midwife instead of a doctor and they tend to take a more laid back approach. I don't want to get established with a doctor again for a pregnancy, but I'm starting to think it may be the only option. This would be 2nd failed pregnancy in 4 months. It's been 7 months since TR. I don't know. I'm going to stop thinking about it now.

Adanma


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, :hugs: You may want to go to the ER if it gets to bad. I sure hope this is a sticky one for you. :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies,

I thought I would let everyone know that I am on my way to ER. I have some brownish/pinkish when I wipe. No cramping.:cry: So scared :cry: I sopke to my doctors nurse this morning and I am booked for scan on 4th of jan to make sure the sac is visable and if I get any pain on one side or start bleeding that go to emerg. Not even an hour later I start to spot!!!:cry:

Say a prayer for me ladies. :(


----------



## ready4onemore

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I thought I would let everyone know that I am on my way to ER. I have some brownish/pinkish when I wipe. No cramping.:cry: So scared :cry: I sopke to my doctors nurse this morning and I am booked for scan on 4th of jan to make sure the sac is visable and if I get any pain on one side or start bleeding that go to emerg. Not even an hour later I start to spot!!!:cry:
> 
> Say a prayer for me ladies. :(

Praying for you.


----------



## needafriend

Prayers on the way for u and u Adanma....


----------



## angelcake71

Hope you are gonna be ok Adanma xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I thought I would let everyone know that I am on my way to ER. I have some brownish/pinkish when I wipe. No cramping.:cry: So scared :cry: I sopke to my doctors nurse this morning and I am booked for scan on 4th of jan to make sure the sac is visable and if I get any pain on one side or start bleeding that go to emerg. Not even an hour later I start to spot!!!:cry:
> 
> Say a prayer for me ladies. :(

Super: I'm praying for you:hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I thought I would let everyone know that I am on my way to ER. I have some brownish/pinkish when I wipe. No cramping.:cry: So scared :cry: I sopke to my doctors nurse this morning and I am booked for scan on 4th of jan to make sure the sac is visable and if I get any pain on one side or start bleeding that go to emerg. Not even an hour later I start to spot!!!:cry:
> 
> Say a prayer for me ladies. :(

Super.. this happens to many ladies sometimes with implantation.. a bit of spotting happens.. if you ar losing lots of blood or its like prune juice, then you Do need to worry and get medical help, the same applies if you have pain.. having had an ectopic I know what it feels like.. it may be helpful if they did some blood tests.. in a normal pregnancy hcg levels will usually double every 48 hours.. once you are over 1500 a sac should be seen.. 
hope you are gonna be ok hun xxxxxxxxxx :hugs: for you and Adanma xxxxx


----------



## mommax3

HEllo ladies Im new here I had my TR oct. 2010. before my tubal I got pregnant the first try 3 times and now have 3 awsome kids! after my TR I am not so lucky im feeling like I see more horror stories then happy endings from woman that have had TR. I just dont get it


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Hoping it is just to early for that test!!:hugs:

Super,praying hun that everything is fine.:hugs:

Momma,Welcome and yes it does seem harder after TR.I guess our bodies have changed over the years.Wishing you the very best on your TTC journey!

AFM,I should be 2 dpo so the waiting game begins.I have another dr appt in the morning they said some of my levels came back high so the want to redo the blood work.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> HEllo ladies Im new here I had my TR oct. 2010. before my tubal I got pregnant the first try 3 times and now have 3 awsome kids! after my TR I am not so lucky im feeling like I see more horror stories then happy endings from woman that have had TR. I just dont get it

Welcome:hi:

In all reality, it does seem that most TR women experience a loss..maybe two, before carrying their little one to term. :nope: so sad and so hard to understand:shrug: Perhaps it has more to do with age than the TR. If we were to look at statistics...we may find more losses as we progress in age. On the other hand, as others have pointed out...we find out we're expecting so much earlier than we used to. One might wonder how many m/c we've actually had and not even realized it. I know with my 3 dc, I didn't usually even know I was pg until 6 weeks. Now we're able to find out just over 3 weeks. It certainly doesn't make the loss any easier...:sad2: I'm praying for healthy, full term babies for ALL of us in 2011! Lord, please let it be so!:dance:


----------



## Superstoked

Well I am back from the hospital. Not so good news:nope: My spotting stopped very quickly and it was barely anything with no cramping. When the doctor from emerg came to see me he said my beta levels were that low that I was either JUST pregnant, like very early or miscarriage.:cry: 

He said he was going to check my cervix and of my cervix is open then it is pretty much over. My cervix was closed. My levels were 173...::shrug: He did not seem convincing at all, he never smiled , nothing.

So hubby was saying maybe that is why we took so long to get a line on the tests? And that maybe we are not that far along. But I am excpecting the worse. When I got home I was spotting pink...when I wipe :( I do not know if the vaginal exam may have done it or....

I have to go back on Friday morning to get levels checked again.


I think this is it :( I am gonna grab s omething to eat and take a nap. I will check in with you all later. Thank you ladies for being there for me :hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Well I am back from the hospital. Not so good news:nope: My spotting stopped very quickly and it was barely anything with no cramping. When the doctor from emerg came to see me he said my beta levels were that low that I was either JUST pregnant, like very early or miscarriage.:cry:
> 
> He said he was going to check my cervix and of my cervix is open then it is pretty much over. My cervix was closed. My levels were 173...::shrug: He did not seem convincing at all, he never smiled , nothing.
> 
> So hubby was saying maybe that is why we took so long to get a line on the tests? And that maybe we are not that far along. But I am excpecting the worse. When I got home I was spotting pink...when I wipe :( I do not know if the vaginal exam may have done it or....
> 
> I have to go back on Friday morning to get levels checked again.
> 
> 
> I think this is it :( I am gonna grab s omething to eat and take a nap. I will check in with you all later. Thank you ladies for being there for me :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm still praying Super


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3, welcome to our group. Yes is a very hard journey but it is worth it.

Super, still praying for you.:hugs:

Fam, good luck with the TWW I am 9DPO and going :wacko:.

Flutter, should be coming back soon. I think her DH comes back next month or Feb.

Josey, thinking of you.

I wonder how MrsMommy is doing.

Joanne, we haven't seen you in a while either how are you?

Navy, how are you today?

reeds, How is Gunner treating you?

Needa, hello sweetie.

Hello, to all my TR ladies I didn't mention.


----------



## fluterby429

Ready you always remember me lol..makes me feel special! hehehe DH is supposed to be back sometime in Feb. but still don't know yet and it's only for a 2 week visit so if it is not the right time I'm outta the TTC game for almost a year!!!! I've been real down in the dumps about it lately. Kinda feel like my life and opportunity is passing by and there is nothing I can do about it. Today I pretty much regret the TR cause then I would be so hurt that I can't even try. If I have to wait til end of Nov/Dec of next year that will almost be 2 yrs since TR with only 2 tries. Sorry I'm in a pitty party mood.

Super hopefully the spotting just came from the exam. Did they happen to check your progesterone levels as well has your hcg? I notice that a lot of TR ladies loose babies cause their prog level is too low and all it take is some suppositories to remedy that! Praying for you


----------



## ready4onemore

fluterby429 said:


> Ready you always remember me lol..makes me feel special! hehehe DH is supposed to be back sometime in Feb. but still don't know yet and it's only for a 2 week visit so if it is not the right time I'm outta the TTC game for almost a year!!!! I've been real down in the dumps about it lately. Kinda feel like my life and opportunity is passing by and there is nothing I can do about it. Today I pretty much regret the TR cause then I would be so hurt that I can't even try. If I have to wait til end of Nov/Dec of next year that will almost be 2 yrs since TR with only 2 tries. Sorry I'm in a pitty party mood.
> 
> Super hopefully the spotting just came from the exam. Did they happen to check your progesterone levels as well has your hcg? I notice that a lot of TR ladies loose babies cause their prog level is too low and all it take is some suppositories to remedy that! Praying for you


Oh flutter, you will probaly get preggers right away. Don't worry I am sure you will catch the egg next month.

How was your Christmas? Glad to see you post.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks for your warm words and welcomes im very happy to have found woman that understand and are in the same boat :)
Super I have a feeling you and your baby are fine I think like other woman have said on here we find out sooo early now that it makes us way more aware of every little thing and we want it sooooo bad that when any little thing happens we assume the worst and I know when your in it how scary it can be. I will pray for you tonight. Has everyone on here experinced a miscarriage? and how many woman on here have had full term pregnancy after TR?


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> Thanks for your warm words and welcomes im very happy to have found woman that understand and are in the same boat :)
> Super I have a feeling you and your baby are fine I think like other woman have said on here we find out sooo early now that it makes us way more aware of every little thing and we want it sooooo bad that when any little thing happens we assume the worst and I know when your in it how scary it can be. I will pray for you tonight. Has everyone on here experinced a miscarriage? and how many woman on here have had full term pregnancy after TR?

There are a few women here that have had miscarriages. Currently we have two ladies with babies due in April. I am sure they will chime in sooner or later.


----------



## needafriend

Hello momma...hate to post and run but I am here...TL done in 2005, TR jan 2010, mc in may and healthy bean now. It's a long and hard journey but well worth it. These gals are amazing here and will support u all the way. welcome.

I flutter...long time no see. U just need that hubby to take a leave from work so u can Bd. lol...your time will come hun!!

Super....chin up girl, wait til friday and will say a prayer for u and baby..

Hello to all yout TR gals...hope u are great.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks so much! Its a relief to see that you are expecting, Congrats!! and Im ok with the journey its the unknown that kills me :( It seems alot of woman went to chappel hill here, I went somewhere local they said to wait 3 months and that I should have no problems everything went Great. SO I guess I just need to be patient and hopefull :)


----------



## needafriend

Exactly....I had mine done here in Edmonton, AB Canada. My Dr is great and will be the surgeon doing my scheduled C-sec. 
I was told not to wait to TTC but all the girls have been given different directions from each their own dr's.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Welcome Momma. I am Sandi had my TL in 2003 and TR in 2009. I did have 3 early mcs over the course of 15months of ttc before I got sticky beans from my July cycle. I did mc one somewhere between 8 and 11 weeks but I am currently enjoying being kicked by my little Gunner who is due April 12. 

Ladies here are the latest scan pics...since I have the parvovirus I get a scan at every visit. He is currently 2lbs 2oz and was measuring 27 weeks instead of 25. He is a big boy already. Shy about showing his face but we did get some cute feet. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SUper I am thinking of you hun. 173 is not a bad level its still early and you could have Ov later. Will be praying for you and your bean.

Momma I did get my TR at Chapel HIll. I loved them there. And I was able to start ttc right away.


----------



## mommax3

Thanks ladies you all are super informative and sweet :) Im still trying to figure out how this place works famof6 thanks for the message I would have replied but not sure how to lol. Im sure I will be on here alot from now on at least I dont feel so alone and crazy im one of those people the more info i have the more at ease I am, Im always looking on the internet for info I hate not being in control (usually bad info pops up) Great talking to you girls tonight good luck all sweet baby drealms ;) To you preggo mommas congrats and cant wait to be in your club!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Hi, I'm new to this thread. I was hoping there was a thread for ladies that has had a tubal reversal!
A little about me I had a tubal on 4/20/07. My tubual reversal was 6/7/10, tube lengths right 6cm and left 6.5cm, and I was giving a 75%-85% on conceiving. I'm going into my 3rd month on TTC my hubby and I TR miracle! So far AF has not showed up on time like she normally does. Only spotting and my test all have been :bfn:! If the :witch: is going to show up I wish she would hurry up! 
I want to wish all the ladies that are TTC good luck and lots of :dust:!! And to those that are expecting Congrats!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Reeds: I LOVE the baby pics...such cute little feet:dance:


----------



## needafriend

Welcome baby2011...my info is on the previous page. Hope u get ur BFP soon....dust to u!!! As said,great bunch of gals on here.


----------



## angelcake71

tested and got a BFN.. so just waiting for AF to arrive...


----------



## angelcake71

AF arrived bang on time.... today :-(


----------



## angelcake71

mommax3 said:


> HEllo ladies Im new here I had my TR oct. 2010. before my tubal I got pregnant the first try 3 times and now have 3 awsome kids! after my TR I am not so lucky im feeling like I see more horror stories then happy endings from woman that have had TR. I just dont get it

Hello.. welcome to the forum.. hope u get your BFP soon xx


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Well I am back from the hospital. Not so good news:nope: My spotting stopped very quickly and it was barely anything with no cramping. When the doctor from emerg came to see me he said my beta levels were that low that I was either JUST pregnant, like very early or miscarriage.:cry:
> 
> He said he was going to check my cervix and of my cervix is open then it is pretty much over. My cervix was closed. My levels were 173...::shrug: He did not seem convincing at all, he never smiled , nothing.
> 
> So hubby was saying maybe that is why we took so long to get a line on the tests? And that maybe we are not that far along. But I am excpecting the worse. When I got home I was spotting pink...when I wipe :( I do not know if the vaginal exam may have done it or....
> 
> I have to go back on Friday morning to get levels checked again.
> 
> 
> I think this is it :( I am gonna grab s omething to eat and take a nap. I will check in with you all later. Thank you ladies for being there for me :hugs:

:hugs::hugs: hopefully its implantation.. what happens now hun??? ideally they should do your bloods in 48 hours time.. to see if they have doubled..praying for you hun xx


----------



## angelcake71

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread. I was hoping there was a thread for ladies that has had a tubal reversal!
> A little about me I had a tubal on 4/20/07. My tubual reversal was 6/7/10, tube lengths right 6cm and left 6.5cm, and I was giving a 75%-85% on conceiving. I'm going into my 3rd month on TTC my hubby and I TR miracle! So far AF has not showed up on time like she normally does. Only spotting and my test all have been :bfn:! If the :witch: is going to show up I wish she would hurry up!
> I want to wish all the ladies that are TTC good luck and lots of :dust:!! And to those that are expecting Congrats!!

Welcome... I also had a TR in July 2010 got pregnant Sept 2010 it was ectopic so lost right tube and beanie in Oct 2010.. just started ttc again, and AF just arrived.. xx


----------



## frogger3240

:flower:hey Ladies,

just popping in to share this with you all...sorry I haven't been around just been dealing with some depression and also I go next thursday to the doctor and talking to him about having a HSG dye test done so please keep me in your prayers that it shows that they are open please...


wanted to share this with you all its been correct with everyone that I know of that has done it...:winkwink:
How many children will I have? 
Will they be boys or girls? 
Let your higher self tell you....the needle knows ~ ~ }


Have you wondered how many pregnancies 
and whether it will be a girl or a boy? 
Let the needle tell you. 
Here is a method that may surprise you. 
What to do: 
Thread a sewing needle and knot it 
{see picture above} 
(so the needle hangs about 6-10 inches from the knot). 
Hold your left hand out, palm down. 
Hold the knot in your right hand 
with the forefinger and thumb only. 
Holding your left hand still, 
swing the needle so the needle hits 
the inside curve of your thumb 
(where the thumb meets the hand) three times. 
Then turn your left hand over 
and move the right hand over the left, 
holding the needle just an inch or so 
above the palm of the left hand. 
Hold both hands still 
and let the needle do the work. 

The needle will begin to move:

Circles = girls 
Lines = boys 
It will stop moving completely in between each pregnancy. 
Turn off any fans 
and make sure circulating air 
is not affecting the reading. 
ENJOY!


and everyone of mine have been correct B,B,B,G and waiting for the G/B twins to come true...


----------



## Adanma

frogger I'm going to try that! It will be fun anyway whether it's right or not. Welcome to all the new ladies! Our group is growing!

super: please keep us posted. I know how stressful that is. fx for you!

reeds: how cute!!!! I love the little feet!

AFM: still cramping pretty good, but I have not yet started to bleed. Maybe there is hope yet? This is 11dpo and I did not test this morning. I may test this afternoon. Needa I remember I had more luck with the opk and also with frer with afternoon urine as well last time. I'm just worried because it's so much like last time and we all know how that ended.

Still trying really hard to be positive. I know I'll get my blessing, but this is just so so hard! As soon as I see the positive I am in love with that baby and then to have something happen is truly heartbreaking. Once again thank you all for being such a supportive bunch. I have my fx for everyone. You all deserve this so much!

Adanma


----------



## famof6

Welcome TTCbaby,Glad to see you made it over to this thread!Its a great group of ladies we have here.

Reeds,Cute feet!Since you are getting a scan every visit,I am sure Gunner will give you a good face pic soon!

Adanma,Prayers your way hun!!Hoping af stays away!

Needa,:hi:

Angelcake,sorry the witch got you.:hugs:

Super,How are you feeling?

Ready,:test: haha can you tell I am a poas addict!!!

Frogger,:hi:


----------



## jonnanne3

Ready, thank you for thinking of me! I am here. I have poked my head in here and there. As some of you know, I got a :bfp: a couple of weeks ago. But sadly we lost it on Christmas eve. We weren't "trying" and it was a bit of a surprise. But From the start I knew it wasn't right. The tests weren't getting any darker. So I had my blood taken and on the 21st it came back at 27 and then on the 27th I had it drawn again and it was at 37. So now I am taking negative pregnancy tests. 
I am hurt by it, but I am ok. As much as I hate to say it, I have become a little numb to it all now. I guess it is a self protection thing. I try not to get too excited because I end up getting hurt and I can't emotionally do that anymore. 
We are ok and loving that we have our precious grandson and today we get to see our precious granddaughter on ultrasound! We are blessed to have our 3 children and 1.5 WONDERFUL grandchildren! 
So that is my little update. I hope everyone is well and congrats on the recent :bfp: and the wonderful little babies coming along! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Angel, sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:

TCCbaby2011, welcome to our group. Everyone here is very supportive. I just had my TR in October of this year.

Frogger, they have videos on youtube about that but you tie your ring to a string and hold it over your hand. 

Adanma, I am praying for you hoping it is implatation.[-o&lt;

Fam, I am trying to hold out until 12DPO.

Joanne, so good to see you post. Sorry about your lost. :hugs:

Afm, I posted a link to my chart in my journal. Someone told me that it looks triphiasic (sp). :shrug: If any one is interested you can look at it. Have a very happy new year ladies.


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies, 

I see we have some new faces!! Welcome :hugs: You will love it here. 

Joanne, sorry about the loss :( It will never be an easy thing :(

Fam, I am really confused right now, wish I had more answers...but will get through it, what ever that may be. 

Adanma, there is always hope hun! Fx!!

Frogger, it's funny, my mother used to the needle thing on us years ago. I have 3 older sisters and she done the needle thing a few times. Although I can not remember what mine was...lol

Angel, Sorry the witch got you! I hate her!!!! :hugs:

Ready!! I am cheering for you hun!! xx


Hello and :hugs to whom ever I may missed

AFM, well it was a rough night. I pretty much cried myself to sleep. you never think it will be you to go throug something. Hubby has been trying with all his might to keep me positve. The spotting comes and goes. TMI- I have a pad on , just in case and nothing has ever reached that, just wiping. I had some back and butt pain last night. I have to go and get levels done tomorrow, this is the thing though , I do not think my doctor is opened tomorrow for me to get results :( So I wait the whole weekend? That will kill me.

I am not trying to be a downer but I can't help but think the worst. I am hoping and praying things will be okay and I have not given up totally. I got pregnant on the first try, I mean how lucky am I? That's good news regardless of the outcome!! I will keep you updated ladies.

Have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, I am so glad you posted. I am still praying and believing that your little bean will stick. Try and stay positive sweetie.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Thanks needafriend,angelcake 71,famof6(yep I finally found the thread),ready4onemore,and superstoked for all the welcomes!!!
It nice to meet all of you ladies!
needafriend-Congrats on your baby bean!!
ready4onemore- Congrats on your TR! I just had my in June.
Well AF finally decided to show up today! On to next month to ttc our miracle baby!!


----------



## Adanma

my whole post I just typed just got erased..... ::sigh::

super: praying hard for you. I hope you can get them to order that STAT. You should have it in an hour then. I hate having to wait for things I know take so little time to do and are soooo important!

faint positive on test this afternoon. still very crampy but no blood. I just feel awful though. Soaked in the tub for a long time today. trying to be hopeful, but I kinda know it's not to be.

new years party tomorrow at my house. Not in a festive mood in the least. Let me just get through this.

Adanma


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma, so happy for you! I feel this is it for you!!! Congrats hun XXX


----------



## Superstoked

My test I just did. I am trying to hold on to something!! :winkwink: Lines is darker than it has ever been for me. So I know my levels are going up. But are they going up enough? When I go to get the blood done tomorrow I am going to see if I can stick around to get results because I know my doc is not around tomorrow. I am hoping and praying this is not a tubal. Other than a crampy back and spotting very light pink on and off I am fine? Ughhh this SUCKS!!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0671TEST_.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Adanma and Super I am praying for your beans. Fx all will be ok.


----------



## angelcake71

I hope your levels double Super... am concerned it may be tubal.. is the butt pain like a red hot poker is being stuck up your butt..sorry for tmi.. xx


----------



## Superstoked

angelcake71 said:


> I hope your levels double Super... am concerned it may be tubal.. is the butt pain like a red hot poker is being stuck up your butt..sorry for tmi.. xx


It feels nothing like that... tmi, up my butt does not hurt, just feels like entire ass aches...cheeks and all? Or the back aching is so low it feels its all hurting?


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, FXd for you sweetie. I hope the party goes well and you have a great time. You deserve it.:hugs:

Super, That looks very positive. I am still praying for you and adanma. You both deserve it. :hugs:

Reeds, Hi hun.

Afm, I am still cramping AF is not due until next week. I may test Saturday. But not sure.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ready how are you hun?

Super my lower back killed me early on...I was so sure AF was coming. Lots of prayers being said for you


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Oh girls! So much going on:hugs:

I am soooo hoping for Super and Adanma's little ones to stay put..in the right place for all 9 months!:thumbup:

For all the ladies in the 2ww...I hope it goes by quickly for you:flower:

afm, started testing with IC opks 2xday on cd 7..today is cd10...still getting faint lines. I know it's early but I'm afraid of missing the surge like I *think* I did last month...I'm going to keep doing them until...well, hopefully a surge but if not, I'm going to keep doing them until af arrives! I'm still confused by my "new self"! I'm also doing BBT with fertility friend..first month of that. Af was super mean last cycle...much worse than before the TR. I'm hoping that was a freak month. I haven't had to take painkillers for af in YEARS but I certainly needed them the first 2 days of this cycle. 

Hope everyone is doing well today! Anyone making New Years resolutions:winkwink: (other than giving birth in 2011:haha:)


----------



## Superstoked

Okay may sound and look silly but I pulled random diagram from the net and just put red color to where my aching is to. Bad sign? Feels better when I am standing. Now this is not a horrible pain, just annoying. Oh yeah feel free to have a chuckle..lol:haha:
 



Attached Files:







lymph-sys-a2 copy.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## needafriend

Super...could totally be your uterus stretching out. 

Adamna....FX or u hun. When are u going for bloods?

Just popping in....haven't really read back but will later. AFM...huge,huge, huge day for me. All my court crap is OVER with the ex regarding the kids. Done deal!! Time to celebrate.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi ladies! Welcome to the new ladies, this group is very supportive. I'm Anna 30 mom of 3 kiddos... Had TL 2006 and TR in March 2010...not sure of my tube lengths but was told by my TR doc that we have a 75-80% chance of getting pregnant. 
Adanma and Super- hang in their ladies... I will keep you both in my prayers :hugs:
Ready- your killing me.... I am on the edge of my seat waiting for you to test!!! Lol
Needs and Reeds- how are mommies and babies doing?? 

AFM- I am in my TWW ...af isn't due until Jan.9th

Hope everyone has a safe and fun New Year's Eve and Day :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Adanma and Super praying for you and your baby beans!!


----------



## fluterby429

Christmas was big for the kids but bittersweet for me since dh wasn't here. I was able to call him and put it on speaker phone so he could hear the kids excitement. 

How are things going for you since TR?

Carole I see you are still hanging in there and Sandi your Gunner is growing like a weed

Adanma Fx'd for you hun

How is Mel?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter yes Gunner is growing like a weed. LOL I think he is wanting to make sure he gets a early appearance. I am so glad you got to talk to Dh on Christmas. Deplyment is so hard. Big hugs to you. 

Carole yay for it all being done! I hope you stomped him a new one...he so deservered it!! 

Super where your hurting looks about where I was...I think you baby is settling in. 

Adanma how are you feeling? 

I am so excited for all the new ladies...thinking of all you in the 2ww!


----------



## ready4onemore

*Reeds*, I am good. Trying not to look for symptoms, but of course it is not easy.

*Faith*, no resolution for me.

*Super*, in you butt area does it feel like a pulled muscle? I had that feeling for about 3-4 days this week. Now just af like cramps but she is not due until next week.

*Needa*, I am so glad that is over for you. Now your new year will be even better.

*Navy*, glad you are doing well. I hope the TWW goes by fast. I am really killing myself with not testing. But I am trying to wait it out.

*Flutter*, glad your kids you yourself had a good Christmas. I am doing well just ready to be knock-up already.


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> *Reeds*, I am good. Trying not to look for symptoms, but of course it is not easy.
> 
> *Faith*, no resolution for me.
> 
> *Super*, in you butt area does it feel like a pulled muscle? I had that feeling for about 3-4 days this week. Now just af like cramps but she is not due until next week.
> 
> *Needa*, I am so glad that is over for you. Now your new year will be even better.
> 
> *Navy*, glad you are doing well. I hope the TWW goes by fast. I am really killing myself with not testing. But I am trying to wait it out.
> 
> *Flutter*, glad your kids you yourself had a good Christmas. I am doing well just ready to be knock-up already.

Ready, it does not really feel like a pulled muscle, its a cramp , the only thing I can measure it with is an af like cramp but in the rump...lol I was doing the dishes earlier and I barely even knew it was there. When I sit down it is more noticeable.


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes Super, that is exactly what it feels like. Kind of like a "charlie horse"? I even had hubby to try and massage it out.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You ladies are so preggo!! WOOHOO Ready I can't wait til you test.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> You ladies are so preggo!! WOOHOO Ready I can't wait til you test.

Reeds, I really hope so but I feel like AF is going to start at any time.:shrug: That is way I will not test I think I will be devastated if it is a BFN.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ready that is how I felt. I really had no symptoms other than my BBT was still elavated. I was so shocked when I seen the 2nd line...and with afternoon wee. I am praying hard this is your cycle.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ready that is how I felt. I really had no symptoms other than my BBT was still elavated. I was so shocked when I seen the 2nd line...and with afternoon wee. I am praying hard this is your cycle.

Thanks reeds. I am so excited but I don't want to be disappointed. I know I need to have faith. Keep praying, and thank you so much for all your support.


----------



## needafriend

Sending baby dust your way ready. When are u going to test?


----------



## Navy2mom

WOOHOO!! I'm sending out and sprinkling a whole bunch of baby dust,sticky dust and labor dust :dust: all around to everyone!! lol we all need one,two or all three!!:) DH has duty tonight but i so can't wait to see him tomorrow...i hate sleeping by myself!! Grocery shopping tomorrow..lol 
So what is everyone's plans for New Year's Eve and Day??? We might be going to a BBQ but not sure yet!! 

Ready~ Thank you ... I am hoping the next 9 days goes very fast....cuz i won't be testing until AF is at least a day or two late! 

okay so here is some good news :) i have my DMV evaluation to drive again on January 2nd at 1:15pm and i finally got an appt with my Gastric Dr.(Thank the lord!!)....My next appts. to make are fertility and Ortho hand!! Had my second evaluation on my wrists(carpel tunnel) and my left hand has gotten better but my right hand has gotten worse and my cortisone shot that i got in Nov, has woren off. So i am going to continue PT and hope that with my PT's evaluation that my Orth hand Dr will say enough is enough and do surgery on my right hand soon. 

Okay i will be back on later.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Ready & Navy- praying for :bfp:'s for the both of you!!


----------



## angelcake71

FX Super.. sounds more like cramping type pain than a tubal.. will they be testing your blood again soon hun?
FX Adanma too... hang in there beanie.. 

Good luck Ready!!... I know what it feels like being scared to test...literally after I tested and got a BFN.. within a few hours my AF was here!... hoping you get your BFP.. xx


----------



## angelcake71

Good luck Navy too!! xx


----------



## mommax3

Ready Im really excited to hear your results! 
Im suppose to get my AF tommorrow :( I tested yesterday and it was BFN oh well I guess next month we will try again seeing you preggo ladies on here is def. a good sign :)


----------



## Superstoked

I went to the hospital this morning to get my bloods taken again. My doctor is closed today, so I explained how important it was to me to have the results today. So I waited in the waiting room for about 3 or more hours and the doctor said my levels went up to 243. It has not doubled and he never said anything about them not being doubled. He said my levels are going up and that would lead him to believe that it is a viable pregnancy and congratulated me. When I get my scan on Tuesday it will say more. Where it is located and stuff. It was not even a full 48 hours between levels getting checked so I guess they would have risen a bit more if given time?

So I feel a little better and stress level has decreased a little. Tuesday can't come fast enough!


----------



## ready4onemore

Yay Super, glad that your levels have gone up and that your stress level has gone down.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Navy2mom

Super- that is great news:) can't wait to hear what the scan shows on Tuesday. 

Ready- how you doin sweetie??? 

So I have some good news and it's not about me...lol my friend Marie gave birth to her baby boy today.... Hunter James is what they named him and is stats are 7 lbs and 3 oz 20 inch long. Mother and baby are doing well I got a picture of him and he is adorable!!! 

AFM: have been very cold today, runny nose and off and on dry hiving with an upset tummy... Really hoping it just the weather and lack of sleep and thT I am not getting a cold. TMI warning had alot of creamy cm in undies this afternoon... Icky!!! 
Be back on later got to get dinner out of the oven.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Super- Glad to hear your levels went up! What great news!

BTW Happy New Years ladies! For us who have not got our :bfp:'s this is our year ladies!! Tons of :dust: to us! For those who are expecting here is to happy, healthy babys in 2011!


----------



## Navy2mom

So dinner was good tonight I made whole made Mexican Rice and Tortilla bake ...yummy!! We are staying in tonight and watching college football and playing games on Facebook and then later watching Dick Clark's New Year's Bash !! Happy New Year Ladies :) :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy New Year Ladies!!

Hope the New Year brings many BFPs and lots of healthy babies.​


----------



## Navy2mom

*Only 35 minutes until 2011 for the West Coast!! YAY  *


----------



## angelcake71

Happy New Year Ladies xx


----------



## angelcake71

Great news Super .. I hope they keep doubling xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies and Happy new year again. I tested this morning it was a :bfn: pictures in my journal.


----------



## Navy2mom

*Happy New Year Ladies * Our Plans for today....watch The Rose Parade and then some college football games and have some yummy snacks!! LOL

*Ready~* Oh I'm sorry you had to see a BFN Sweetie....Sending a HUGH HUG to you :hugs: :hugs: It's not over until AF shows her face!!

Updated: I forgot to tell ya ladies that I started a TTC journal (link is in siggy down below)....figured it will help me with the joys and disappointments of my TTC journey.


----------



## mommax3

Happy new year ladies! Im ready to start the new year with some good news but that was not the case for me I went to bed early last night due to feeling super sick and then this morning the witch flew in right on time :( what a way to start 2011 Im hoping the rest of the year proves to be better for me. Who knows maybe next month I get my BFP and can really enjoy this year without this sickening feeling hanging in the back of my mind. Enough of the negative i got that out of me for now, nothing but positive for now on !!!!


----------



## famof6

Happy New Year ladies!

Navy,That dinner does sound yummy.

Momma,sorry to hear the witch got you.:hugs:

Ready,:hugs:bfn's are always hard to see.I hope you don't see anymore,but its not over to the witch shows her face.FX for you!!

AFM,I am enjoying my weekend off work.I am so ready to test,but yes I know its way to early.


----------



## needafriend

I think I was testing at around 6dpo...LOL...sad eh.
I hope everyone has been having an amazing New Years and will get all that they wish for in this upcoming year.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, thanks so much for all the encouraging words. You ladies are the best.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies were is everyone at? I might have some news to share and no one is online.:cry: Check in everyone please. I am just going to say that Reeds was totally right!!!!


----------



## angelcake71

Heya Ready... 
have u got a BFP by chance??? I hope so hun!! xxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

angelcake71 said:


> Heya Ready...
> have u got a BFP by chance??? I hope so hun!! xxxx


:shrug: You have to read my journal.:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ready! That's a HUGE praise the Lord!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

so very happy for you:hugs: I will pray that your little one is in the right place and stays there for 9 months:thumbup:


----------



## angelcake71

ready4onemore said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> Heya Ready...
> have u got a BFP by chance??? I hope so hun!! xxxx
> 
> 
> :shrug: You have to read my journal.:haha:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Great news hun congratulations xx


----------



## needafriend

Karen....I'm so happy for u. It's truly a blessing and I know God will keep his hand on u and your baby. H&H nine to u!!! 
I have big predictions for this thread ......babies, babies and more babies.


----------



## needafriend

Adanma....How are u doing girl? Iam on pins and needles. As well...super, let us know how u are doing?


----------



## Navy2mom

*OMG!!!!* CONGRATS Ready :) That is the BEST news i have heard that you and Super both got their BFP's!!! :hugs: Sending lots of STICKY DUST to both of you ladies :happydance: :dust: 

Watch out 2011 TR ladies are on a mission for our BFP's !! LOL

Adanma~ Hope your doing well....please pop in soon ...we miss you:hugs:

Okay ...I will be back on in a bit


----------



## ready4onemore

Adanma, please let us know how your are doing. 

Super, please give us an update when you can.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOooohooo the tr ladies are on a 2011 baby roll!! So happy for you Karen. I seen that dip and 10dpo and just knew it your chart is perfect and screaming PREGNANT!! Much love to you all. GOd is so good.


----------



## famof6

Super & Adanma,hoping you ladies check in soon.

Angelcake,Why do feel crappy?What cd are you on?I hope you get to feeling better!

AFM,With our new bfp's on the thread.I got all excited and forgot I was going to ask you ladies an important question.:haha:My insurance company and dr are argueing whether they are going to be in network or not.So my dr said that it should be sorted out in the next few months then he would do the HSG.I don't think insurance covers it anyway so may go to the RE instead of waiting on him.But anyway my question is that he gave me a 3 month script for clomid and said to try that cd 3-7.He said I did NOT have to come back in to be checked.Is this normal?He has not really done any testing.Is it safe to take it with out being monitored?I have not heard any of you ladies say you were taking but thought you may know something about it.


----------



## Superstoked

Not that long home, I slept for a little while because it was a long visit. Well they took me in right away and done all kinds of tests. Got a ultrasound done, regular and vagainal, they never seen anything:cry: The only thing they did see is a thickening of the uterus , which he said appears in very early pregnancy.

My concern was my tubes, nothing could been seen on my tubes either...So why the pain??? well they said it is probaby not related to the pregnancy at all? My beta levels went down by 5. So we know something is not right. They are not ruling out tubal, they just could not see anything there at that momement. I have to get beta levels done and ultrasounds done every 2 days until some news comes. 

With the way the results come back I should be 2 weeks pregnant, which we know is not correct. I was told it can be a blighted ovum, spontaneous miscarriage. 

I will update when I know more. Thank you for all your support!!:hugs:



Wow ready congrats hunXXX Fantastic news!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks reeds. 

Fam, I have no idea but I think there may be a thread on here about clomid.

Super, :hugs: still praying the best for you.


----------



## Navy2mom

Fam ~ I wish I could help ya sweetie I don't know much about Clomid. Hope you find the answers your looking for sweetie.

Super~ OH NO!! I hope the tests and Dr's figure everything out soon :hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## needafriend

fam....no clue about clomid but I do think my hsg helped me get my bfp.

Super...I am still praying for u and hoping all is ok. I am glad u went to the hospital and please keep us posted on your health. Hugs!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

famof6 said:


> Super & Adanma,hoping you ladies check in soon.
> 
> Angelcake,Why do feel crappy?What cd are you on?I hope you get to feeling better!
> 
> AFM,With our new bfp's on the thread.I got all excited and forgot I was going to ask you ladies an important question.:haha:My insurance company and dr are argueing whether they are going to be in network or not.So my dr said that it should be sorted out in the next few months then he would do the HSG.I don't think insurance covers it anyway so may go to the RE instead of waiting on him.But anyway my question is that he gave me a 3 month script for clomid and said to try that cd 3-7.He said I did NOT have to come back in to be checked.Is this normal?He has not really done any testing.Is it safe to take it with out being monitored?I have not heard any of you ladies say you were taking but thought you may know something about it.

I was on clomid for 7 cycles without being monitored. The downfall is without the HSG and knowing for sure your tubes are open you could be stimulating for no reason. Most of the time insurance does NOT cover the HSG so I would call them and ask and go from there. I have read and talked to ladies that have also been on clomid and they were mostly all monitored. Its kinda a catch 22...also without being monitored your also not being checked for over stimulation which is a prblem. I luckily didn't have any problems on it.


----------



## angelcake71

Superstoked said:


> Not that long home, I slept for a little while because it was a long visit. Well they took me in right away and done all kinds of tests. Got a ultrasound done, regular and vagainal, they never seen anything:cry: The only thing they did see is a thickening of the uterus , which he said appears in very early pregnancy.
> 
> My concern was my tubes, nothing could been seen on my tubes either...So why the pain??? well they said it is probaby not related to the pregnancy at all? My beta levels went down by 5. So we know something is not right. They are not ruling out tubal, they just could not see anything there at that momement. I have to get beta levels done and ultrasounds done every 2 days until some news comes.
> 
> With the way the results come back I should be 2 weeks pregnant, which we know is not correct. I was told it can be a blighted ovum, spontaneous miscarriage.
> 
> I will update when I know more. Thank you for all your support!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ready congrats hunXXX Fantastic news!! :)

Super 
Please be careful hun and get the care you deserve.... in my early scans all they saw was the thickened lining too.. but at least they are looking after you hun.. in the UK they only scan once a week but do the bloods every 2 days.. I think scanning every 2 days is good.. ANY PAIN OR BLEEDING PLEASE GO TO HOSPITAL.. dont mean to scare you hun, but having had an ectopic I wouldnt wish it on anyone.. xx


----------



## floppyears

Hey Ladies :). I have missed u all sooooo much. I forgot my password to my other acct and had to create a new one. Congrats to all the recent BFP!!!!!!! I will post more soon


----------



## needafriend

Great ID floppyears but what was your old ID...LOL....Now I'm curious as your expecting and I can't put an old ID to the new ID

Hope all u ladies are happy and wish u a great day. There are so many of us now, I can't remember all the names.


----------



## Adanma

Hey guys. Been bleeding for a few days now. I declined any medical management like ultrasound and bloods. I know it's over. Taking a break from ttc for awile. I just can't do this anymore right now. I will be around to support you guys still though.

ready: congrats girl! One month of trying!? That's awesome! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

super: thinking of you

I'm so glad our group is starting to get bfp's. I hope it happens for me soon and I hope nobody else has to go through this

Adanma


----------



## floppyears

I am soooo sorry needa I was imrestored. 

:) on Dec 31 I got what I thought was a negative as I walked out of the bathroom. I got down the hallway and heard go look again. I said ok I looked and saw a faint line. I thought I was seeing things so I asked my dd what do she see? And she said I see a line mommy!! Your pregnant mommy. I taking two more internet test. And Jan 1 2011 @ 12AM with First Response that showed to pretty lines. Praise God! I woke dh up and said Happy New Years baby we are pregnant :). 

Ready- Congrats hon :) whoop! whoop! We are preggo buddies. I am shocked :) I feel like af is coming.


----------



## floppyears

I usually don't say anything till its confirmed by the Dr and by US. I am looking to see when is the next I can get in to be seen to confirm pregnancy. Right now I am shocked by the test. I will keep u ladies posted :).


----------



## mommax3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mommax3 journal
I noticed other girls journals on here and i've been really informed and comforted by them so i decided to start my own My name is Kristna Im 28 and DH is 30 WE have 3 kids together already and started young so when i was preggo with my 3 child I thought 3 was a good number now that im older I realized How wrong I was was! On april 5 2007 I delivered my third child and also had my tubal ligation. About a year after I realized what a horrible mistake i had made I made an appintment with my gyno and cried so hard as i told her how wrond I was and all she said was sorry there is no turning back I did some research online and found that she was wrong I could have my tubes reversed so when we had enough money I went found a local dr. and scheduled my reversal on october 5 2010 I had my reversal and was told that everything went great I did'nt even have much scaring inside from my 3 c-sections and that I should have no problems getting preggo just to wait 3 months while I heal. Well I did'nt wait I have been trying since with no luck before my tubal I got preggo the first try with all my kids except for my middle child he took 2 trys lol. So now im wondering if the Dr. was right should i have no problem or is this just the begining of a long long road?? Until I get my BFP im going to continue wondering but in the meantime Im thrilled to see woman just like me get there BFP!


----------



## mommax3

floppyears said:


> I am soooo sorry needa I was imrestored.
> 
> :) on Dec 31 I got what I thought was a negative as I walked out of the bathroom. I got down the hallway and heard go look again. I said ok I looked and saw a faint line. I thought I was seeing things so I asked my dd what do she see? And she said I see a line mommy!! Your pregnant mommy. I taking two more internet test. And Jan 1 2011 @ 12AM with First Response that showed to pretty lines. Praise God! I woke dh up and said Happy New Years baby we are pregnant :).
> 
> Ready- Congrats hon :) whoop! whoop! We are preggo buddies. I am shocked :) I feel like af is coming.

yay! congrats :)


----------



## Adanma

floppyears said:


> I am soooo sorry needa I was imrestored.
> 
> :) on Dec 31 I got what I thought was a negative as I walked out of the bathroom. I got down the hallway and heard go look again. I said ok I looked and saw a faint line. I thought I was seeing things so I asked my dd what do she see? And she said I see a line mommy!! Your pregnant mommy. I taking two more internet test. And Jan 1 2011 @ 12AM with First Response that showed to pretty lines. Praise God! I woke dh up and said Happy New Years baby we are pregnant :).
> 
> Ready- Congrats hon :) whoop! whoop! We are preggo buddies. I am shocked :) I feel like af is coming.

wow! congrats!!

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies....I will pop back in soon right now I am going to update my journal and then go finish cleaning my house before my MIL gets here!!!


----------



## mommax3

ok girls I just bought some conceive plus, what do you guys think, has this worked for anyone on here? Praying this does the trick:hugs:


----------



## needafriend

Restored....I was just thinking about u the other day wondering why u were MIA. Congrats...God is starting to work his wonders on some of the girls in this thread as well as testing the strength of some. It's wonderful news and H&H nine to u and baby.

Adanma.....My heart goes out to u, I know it is sooo sad to be going through what u have and I know any words I may say will not take away the pain of the loss you have to endure again. Just know that u are an amazing strong woman who has been though more than most. U stand tall and are proud of where u have been...As u should be!!!! This is just a stepping stone in life and he WILL provide for u. U have to keep your chin up and continue on with the TTC journey. Hugs!!


----------



## needafriend

Momma...never heard of concieve plus...is it a vitamin?


----------



## famof6

Adanma,:hugs:I know how you feel hun,Its starting to get to me also.We never dreamed it would be so hard.DH wants to take a break from TTC,he says he can't stand to see me cry myself to sleep anymore.We are all here for you if you ever need to talk.

Iamrestored,Congrats!Glad to see your back.

Momma,We use preseed.I have heard it is very similar to conceive plus.This is our first cycle actually using it more than once so we will see if it worked in a couple of days.GL:dust:

AFM,I found out that my insurance does cover a HSG,so now I have to find a dr to do it.My dr and insurance company are still not getting along.lol.I called the RE its a month and half wait for the first appointment..Then after the first visit they will see about making another appt.for the HSG.It seems so long to wait.Anyway I tested this morning 8 dpo I think,I couldn't hold out of course BFN.I hope it is just to early.


----------



## famof6

Sorry,I meant floppyears.I am going have to get use to that one.:haha:


----------



## needafriend

Don't give up fam....I think going for that HSG is a great idea. As said...I got pg after I had mine...U just never know, maybe those tubes need a small cleaning.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Ready and Floppy-Congrats on your :bfp:'s ladies!!
Super-Praying for you and your miracle baby! Keep us posted!
Fam- I took clomid long time ago. The only thing my OB doc did was have me come in and do a ultrasound to see if there was any follicles devloping.
Adanma- I'm sorry to hear what you are going through. Take Care and I wish you all the luck when you decide to start TTC again.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies, I have a question about the HSG testing. How is it done? I understand that it can be painful (which is nothing new in this journey...:wacko:) but just curious....:flower:

Adanma, so sorry for what you're going through:hugs:

Super, how are you feeling today?


----------



## famof6

Thanks Needa,I really think so too.I am just going to keep doing everything I can until I can get the hsg done.Even though I do get to feeling down sometimes I honestly think the new year is going to bring great things.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> ok girls I just bought some conceive plus, what do you guys think, has this worked for anyone on here? Praying this does the trick:hugs:

Haven't tried Conceive Plus but using the similar Pre-seed this month...IF I COULD JUST GET A + OPK for crying out loud! I've been doing opks 2x a day since CD7...same faint line every time! On a more hopeful note, I do seem to have a lot of (tmi) stretchy CM today. We've been BD'ing every other day since CD8....:winkwink:

I'll be anxious to hear how the conceive plus works for you! :thumbup:


----------



## fluterby429

Adanma I'm so sorry hun ((hugs))

Faith I had my hsg test on the 12/10. It did not hurt at all. I mean it was alittle uncomfortable with the canula but nothing more than a pap. The doc opens u up with a canula/speculum cleans the cervix and then inserts a catheter. Dye will be pushed throught the catheter into the tubes. You will pob have to roll to each side. But that's it. The ladies that have said it hurt have come back with blocked tubes (in my experience talking to them). Mine were open and I'm hoping it cleared them out so when Feb comes and we can ttc it does the trick! They say it can boost fertility for 3mo after. I will have had 2 cycles since by the time dh gets here so I'm super hopefull


----------



## mommax3

Most of you are furthur into this journey then I so Im not sure about any of the dye test stuff i do know that they said if after 4months of trying and still no baby then to come back and they would do the test to make sure the tubes were all open, other then that I have no helpfull info. The concieve plus is a lube thats suppose to help give the sperm a better route to travel (suppose to be very much like our own lubrication) I read in another forum on here that many woman tried for years and after using this stuff they got there BFP! so keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, I am so sorry sweetie.:hugs: We are here for you and praying with and for you. I wish I could do or say something that would take the pain away.:hugs:

floopyears(iamrestored), Congrats!! We are belly buddies,

Super, thinking of you sweetie.

Flutter, you will be good and ready in February. :happydance:

Fam, it was just a little to early. I didn't get a positive until 13DPO.

TTCBaby2011, thanks sweetie.

Sorry for anyone I missed.

AFM, I went to the doctor today and they did an u/s. They thought it might be to early to see sac but Praise God!! they did see my little bean's sac. I added pictures of U/S and todays test. LOL


----------



## mommax3

fluterby429 said:


> Adanma I'm so sorry hun ((hugs))
> 
> Faith I had my hsg test on the 12/10. It did not hurt at all. I mean it was alittle uncomfortable with the canula but nothing more than a pap. The doc opens u up with a canula/speculum cleans the cervix and then inserts a catheter. Dye will be pushed throught the catheter into the tubes. You will pob have to roll to each side. But that's it. The ladies that have said it hurt have come back with blocked tubes (in my experience talking to them). Mine were open and I'm hoping it cleared them out so when Feb comes and we can ttc it does the trick! They say it can boost fertility for 3mo after. I will have had 2 cycles since by the time dh gets here so I'm super hopefull

Thanks for the info how long after your reversal did you have that done?


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Adanma, I am so sorry sweetie.:hugs: We are here for you and praying with and for you. I wish I could do or say something that would take the pain away.:hugs:
> 
> floopyears(iamrestored), Congrats!! We are belly buddies,
> 
> Super, thinking of you sweetie.
> 
> Flutter, you will be good and ready in February. :happydance:
> 
> Fam, it was just a little to early. I didn't get a positive until 13DPO.
> 
> TTCBaby2011, thanks sweetie.
> YAY you must be so relieved im sure after you get your bfp your not totally at ease and able to enjoy it but im sure your loving life right now:happydance:
> Sorry for anyone I missed.
> 
> AFM, I went to the doctor today and they did an u/s. They thought it might be to early to see sac but Praise God!! they did see my little bean's sac. I added pictures of U/S and todays test. LOL

YAY you must be so relieved im sure after you get your bfp your not totally at ease and able to enjoy it but im sure your loving life right now:happydance:


----------



## needafriend

Faith & Momma....I had my HSG done prior to the reveral to see where the tubes were cut to spill out the dye. And again in April, only 3 months ater my TR as I BEGGED my dr and he is a sweetheart. Both mine were painful as heck. It stung and burnt bad....and I am a tough old bird. Each person is different and I "heard" that if it is painful u either have or had a blockage. Who knows....but the test and discomfort is well worth it. I also felt very achy inside afterwards....but tylenol helped. (Reeds said baking soda help with CM???)
Goodluck...

Fluter.....when is hubby on leave??? Isn't it pretty soon?

fam....I know we are going to have more BFP soon. Modern tech it amazing and look at all these successful reversals.( I know it's hard with having a MC or a blighted ovum pg but you HAVE to take the positive out of all situations and know YOUR TR WORKED!!!) With patience, positive thoughts and prayers.....all can happen!!!

I used preseed lube while TTC....I never knew that most lube can kill sperm as well as some cervical mucus can be hostile to those little boys. LOL.....


----------



## famof6

I had to announce that DD's dad and stepmom had their baby boy today.DD is on:cloud9:.So I guess we are going shopping for a present for her new little brother tomorrow.Her dad only has 2 girls so he has been waiting for a boy.His name is Lake???


----------



## ready4onemore

needafriend said:


> Faith & Momma....I had my HSG done prior to the reveral to see where the tubes were cut to spill out the dye. And again in April, only 3 months ater my TR as I BEGGED my dr and he is a sweetheart. Both mine were painful as heck. It stung and burnt bad....and I am a tough old bird. Each person is different and I "heard" that if it is painful u either have or had a blockage. Who knows....but the test and discomfort is well worth it. I also felt very achy inside afterwards....but tylenol helped. (Reeds said baking soda help with CM???)
> Goodluck...
> 
> Fluter.....when is hubby on leave??? Isn't it pretty soon?
> 
> fam....I know we are going to have more BFP soon. Modern tech it amazing and look at all these successful reversals.( I know it's hard with having a MC or a blighted ovum pg but you HAVE to take the positive out of all situations and know YOUR TR WORKED!!!) With patience, positive thoughts and prayers.....all can happen!!!
> 
> I used preseed lube while TTC....I never knew that most lube can kill sperm as well as some cervical mucus can be hostile to those little boys. LOL.....

I used the baking soda this cycle. Just like Reeds said.:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Karen I hadn't realized you used the baking soda this cycle. I really believe that is also what got me a BFP as awell. XX


----------



## needafriend

There is something to be said about the soda.LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Karen I hadn't realized you used the baking soda this cycle. I really believe that is also what got me a BFP as awell. XX

Oh I thought I told you already. Yes use it the day or so after you told me about it.



needafriend said:


> There is something to be said about the soda.LOL

Yes it works.:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I hope you do not mind but I started us a TR bump buddy thread in the pregnancy buddy forums. We all have shared such a journey ttc thought it would be fun to continue there. I so can't wait for all of us to be there. XX

Here is a link

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/499888-tr-bump-buddies.html#post8467720


----------



## floppyears

Ready- I know that was a relief seeing the sac :). Awww I look forward to seeing the u/s pic.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Karen you probably did but I have baby brain. LOL

Of course with the new thread I don't mean we have to leave here completely. We are the TR sisters. XXX


----------



## Navy2mom

Reeds~ I'm not preggo yet but thank you for setting up the other thread :)

Ready~ when i'm done posting in here i will be heading over to your journal :)

I think i saw we have another BFP in here....i believe it's floppyears...Congrats and hope you have a H&H 9 months.

Okay so for the ladies that have just gotten their BFP's ...Do any of ya know about when your due??

I just posted in my journal...needed to write.I am feeling down tonight :( I talked to my son on the phone tonight and my heart crumbled into many pieces :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awww Ann I know your not yet but I am praying you will be soon. Sorry about your son. XX


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Ready-What is it about the baking soda? Does it help in TTC? How do you use it and when? I never heard about using baking soda before!


----------



## ready4onemore

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Ready-What is it about the baking soda? Does it help in TTC? How do you use it and when? I never heard about using baking soda before!

It helps make good CM. After I washed my hands throughly I sprinkle a little in my hand and take my finger (on other hand) and touch it so that it is on my finger and you insert that finger into your vagina. But be careful not to go to far or it will burn a little. You will have EWCM. 

*Reeds*, please correct me if I left something out or gave incorrect info.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds perfect to me Karen. Just make sure you do it around O time. And you should only have to do it once per cycle. I did it cause I had no cm and wasn't making a good enviroment for the sperm to live in. There is a name for it but its basically a hostile enviroment and that will kill the sperm. The baking soda helps balance out the ph in your system.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had used preseed with no luck and honestly did not like how slippery it was. LOL


----------



## Navy2mom

HMM..Baking Soda!!! Well if this cycle is a bust then i think i am going to try baking soda ....is there any certain CD to start the baking soda??? I know it works cuz both Reeds and Ready got their BFP :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> HMM..Baking Soda!!! Well if this cycle is a bust then i think i am going to try baking soda ....is there any certain CD to start the baking soda??? I know it works cuz both Reeds and Ready got their BFP :)

I think I use it on O day or the day before. Also as Needa says, "buns in the air aftewards." Remember I fell asleep with my legs in the air one night.:haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I used it on cd 10 but only because I usually O between cd 12 to 14 and I wanted to be sure my cm was getting ew at the right time. But really within a half hour I could tell a huge difference in my cm.


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> HMM..Baking Soda!!! Well if this cycle is a bust then i think i am going to try baking soda ....is there any certain CD to start the baking soda??? I know it works cuz both Reeds and Ready got their BFP :)
> 
> I think I use it on O day or the day before. Also as Needa says, "buns in the air aftewards." Remember I fell asleep with my legs in the air one night.:haha:Click to expand...

LOL i will never forget that cuz i almost pee'd my pants when i read that :haha: 
Buns up in the air....I'm doing this..have been doing this for two cycles now....Praying it worked for this cycle[-o&lt;


----------



## Navy2mom

OMG!! this happened to me last night and it's happening again tonight.. for about a hour now i have had this annoying as all heck headache...started towards the back of my head and has worked it's way forward to my forehead and eyebrow area...this is some crazy stuff!! Ok i am going to go get a of cup yogurt and Tylenol then lay down for the night!! Sweet Dreams All :hug:


----------



## mommax3

Navy2mom said:


> HMM..Baking Soda!!! Well if this cycle is a bust then i think i am going to try baking soda ....is there any certain CD to start the baking soda??? I know it works cuz both Reeds and Ready got their BFP :)

HAHA may I ask what you do with the baking soda?


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sounds perfect to me Karen. Just make sure you do it around O time. And you should only have to do it once per cycle. I did it cause I had no cm and wasn't making a good enviroment for the sperm to live in. There is a name for it but its basically a hostile enviroment and that will kill the sperm. The baking soda helps balance out the ph in your system.

does the preseed do the same thing?


----------



## mommax3

Nevermind to my last 2 questions I see that really you have already answered them :)
Hmmmm preseed vs. baking soda now I dont know what one to use this month ????


----------



## Navy2mom

Good Morning :) I am in a very calm,happy bubble right now....Today is my DH and mine 8th Anniversary. 

Karen and Sandi~ by any chance have you found any good sites explaining more on the baking soda and TTC??? Would love to read more on this. I keep reading how it helps with many things like healing cuts and infections to how to clean your house with it....I did also read that baking soda helps with conceiving a boy.


----------



## ready4onemore

Navy2mom said:


> Good Morning :) I am in a very calm,happy bubble right now....Today is my DH and mine 8th Anniversary.
> 
> Karen and Sandi~ by any chance have you found any good sites explaining more on the baking soda and TTC??? Would love to read more on this. I keep reading how it helps with many things like healing cuts and infections to how to clean your house with it....I did also read that baking soda helps with conceiving a boy.

reeds, gave a website. I will see if I can find it again and put the link here.


----------



## Navy2mom

ready4onemore said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning :) I am in a very calm,happy bubble right now....Today is my DH and mine 8th Anniversary.
> 
> Karen and Sandi~ by any chance have you found any good sites explaining more on the baking soda and TTC??? Would love to read more on this. I keep reading how it helps with many things like healing cuts and infections to how to clean your house with it....I did also read that baking soda helps with conceiving a boy.
> 
> reeds, gave a website. I will see if I can find it again and put the link here.Click to expand...

Thank you Ready :) I didn't even think to look back at past posts:dohh:


----------



## Superstoked

Not long back. sigh... Well it's for sure this bean will not make it :(. Another scan today and still nothing. I had my levels done but results were not back by the time I went for my appointment. She said if my levels were not down today then I would have to go tomorrow and get a shot, incase it was in my tube to save it. 

So I leave all heartbroken, knowing if I get this shot I can not ttc for 3 months..:( Why me?? What did I do?? My very 1st levels were 173, 2 days later 243, 2 days later 238. She said if levels go down then my body will flush itself out.

I just got a call from office and my levels are 153!!! which is great. No shot for me, well unless I have issues with levels going down. More bloods taken on Thursday to check again. So Of course I am very very sad that I will not be bringing this baby home with me, I knew from the begining it did not feel right. 

I had my full week of tears, I am super happy my levels are decreasing on its own, and no shot means I can try again as soon as my body is done dealing with it all.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Karen I am looking as well. I wish I would have saved it in my favorites.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh everything I find in on bnb!! Its crazy. I will keep seraching. LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

Super, :hugs: I am so sorry for your lost sweetie. :hugs: Just know that we all are here for you. 

Reeds, I think you googled it and so did I. The website you gave was for the herbs TJ took.


----------



## angelcake71

really sorry super.. but at leasts it is going away on its own without an injection or surgery....still very sad though :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## mommax3

My heart goes out to you super :( Such a shitty thing to have to go through i know now it sounds silly but when you do get your sticky bean it will be even more precious


----------



## Navy2mom

Oh Super :hugs: I am sorry for your loss sweetie:hugs: I hope that you won't need the shot. I will keep you in my prayers.


Ready and Reeds~ I really didn't mean to drive you two insane looking for the link....I will keep looking ...You two are awesome and thank you for trying to find the link :) :hug:

Well DH is home now,he went to go get a nap..he has been up over 24 hours and is dead on his feet!! He brought home some not so nice news from the ship(will be in journal later)....GRRRR!! We decided we are going to stay in tonight and watch our shows and have a nice dinner home :) I will be back on later...I am going to go lay down and watch a movie!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ann most everything I found was for the douche. I don't recommend that neither do most drs as it can wash away the good bateria you need....that is why I just use the finger. It also says that it will help conceive a boy...not sure how true that is but I was just after a baby. LOL


----------



## famof6

Looks like we may have a lot of baking soda beans coming along soon.:haha:I was just thinking that we have bought all these vitamins,preseed and everything else we have heard that works,and watch it be Reeds baking soda finger that gets us TR girls that BFP.I looked it up before but decided to use preseed because I am usually alittle dry down there.I may just have to jump on that baking soda train next cycle.

AFM,I think I am a little off on my dpo.I checked my calendar and I got a smiley on the 26th and 27th so what do you ladies think?I know I need to temp I may try that next cycle.I have been sleeping about 4 hours at a time.So I think that maybe enough to get correct temps.Not really any symptoms for me just sore and heavy bbs,which I have every month so I am thinking the month I don't have them I may get my hopes up.


----------



## Navy2mom

Well I am pretty sure the witch is on her way my thighs are killing me happens every month it's like the one thing that never changes besides the brake out!! but as the saying goes your not out until AF shows!!

Fam~ your too funny ....baking soda train:haha: But i am right there with ya the two new things i will do is start temping again (Once i get a new BTT) and the baking soda finger!!!

If i find anything for a link i will posted it up for everyone and Ready and Reeds if they don't mind can let us know if it's close to the link they saw.


----------



## Navy2mom

Okay this is what I just found on (in-gender.com) 

*Baking Soda Finger-->-->*

This is for women who cant do baking soda douche because of susceptibility to infections, but still want to raise there pH before bd. An hour before bd make sure your hands are clean and then you wet the tip of your finger (some say middle finger is easier) then dip it in baking soda. Then, sit down on the toilet and insert your finger with the baking soda and pull out. If tested right away your cm should go from low to high (4.5 to 7-8) and stay that way for up to four hours. You might be able to smell the baking soda, but it shouldnt burn or hurt. Big thing to remember is to make sure not to actually touch your cervix. It has been said that it would burn pretty badly if you did. -->-->

*How to use egg whites or Pre-seed-->-->*

Egg whites have the best sway over pre-seed. So please if you want the very best sway choose egg whites with a pH of 9-9.9. Please make sure you buy pasterized eggs (or you can pastrize them yourself)



*Egg whites: Goal pH of egg whites is 9-9.9 and the fresher the egg the better the pH.
Normal pH of egg whites:-->-->*

Pasteurized from real egg separated whites 8-10+
Pasteurized egg whites from box (with additives) 8-9
Powered egg whites 6.5
Farm fresh eggs- never refrigerated, non-pasteurized, separated 9-9.9-->-->

The pH of the egg whites is extremely important. If your egg whites don't have a pH between 9-9.9 then you either need to lower the pH (if it is a 10) or use a different egg (if it is unpasteurized-then you can pasteurize it yourself)

*Egg White Mix Recipe: How to lower pH :-->-->*

First check real EW pH. If it is less than 10 then you dont need to do this. .Using a fork gently mix: a little preseed with your egg whties. pH of this mixture should be 9.

*How to raise pH:*
2 weeks before attempt wash egg shells in soap and water. Place in eggs either in a glass bowl or other non-plastic container and let them sit in there for a two weeks.

Egg whites can provide a mucus-like environment which is sperm friendly. Take an egg out of the fridge set it on the counter for approximately 1 hour, so it can reach room temp. Before DTD, crack open the egg separate the yolk from the white then check pH of egg white; and then insert the room temperature white gently into your vagina. Worried about bacteria? Pasterize your eggs yourself!

This info found here: https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm-->-->

*Pre-seed mix* (this does not have as good of sway as ew.. please consider ew first) 
Pre-seed has a pH of 7. To ttc a boy you need at least a pH of 8. To raise pH of pre-seed place pre-seed in a paper cup. Then mix about 4 pinches of baking soda in with it by stirring. The pre-seed might change colors to white but it still should have the same consistency. Check pH of pre-seed to make sure it is an 8. Suck up pre-seed with dropper and use as needed.


----------



## ready4onemore

Fam, do you normally have sore bbs this early before af? Because I had all the af like feelings.

navy, the first one seems right. I don't:shrug:know about egg whites. Sounds messy. But a lady on another thread tried it once.


----------



## famof6

Ready,yes I have had sore bbs every month since my TR.They may even hurt alittle worse this time,they do seem to be a little fuller this cycle they are trying to escape out of my bra.lol

Navy,thanks for the info,but I think if DH found out I had egg white down there he would freak!:haha:

AFM,I forgot earlier,prolly because he woke me up after 2 hrs sleep.My DR called and said all blood work came back normal after it was high the last time.I was thinking well duh fasting will do that.I asked him about him prescibing clomid with no monitoring and he said there was a very low chance that I would overstimulate,but if I felt more comfortable I could come in to see him if I decided to take it.So I don't know.Thinking I may wait and see how the hsg goes which doesn't look like it will be until early March.So until then I am keeping everything crossed.


----------



## floppyears

Hello Ladies, how is everyone doing? 

Super- sorry to hear of your loss

Navy- sorry to hear ur son 

Ready- my bb is not sore now but they sure was weeks be4 af which weird like right after ov. All i feel is af cramps 

afm- i went to see general dr due to this cough since Christmas. It's bronchitis :(. I cough so much and so hard that i am sore all over :( he wrote me med codeine cough syrup(which he said is up to me if i wanna take it) I am pregnant I am not taking it. I will discuss this with OB tomorrow. i did do urine sample but the results will not be in till thurs or fri. THANK GOD i have OB apptment tomorrow. This man wasn't helpful at all. I will keep you all posted. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have heard of the egg whites but really didn't like the thought of all that bacteria. I know there is a risk of bacteria with the baking soda as well but I felt safer with it since I was washing my hands with antibacterial soap and not recontaminating before I inserted into my vj.

I also know of 3 woman, myself included who have gotten a BFP while trying the baking soda. I know I am the only one with a boy but Karen and the other lady are yet to find out the sex. LOL


----------



## ready4onemore

Floppy, codeine? Was he serious? Glad that he is not your ob/gyn!!

Reeds, I really want a girl so we will see. LOL But a boy would be nice too.


----------



## needafriend

Good for u floppy on not taking the codeine. I saw on another thread a woman in the UK was taking codeine cause she was having ligament pain from her uterus stretchin. I was like WTF? That angers me,...

Fam,.....my boobs never hurt til after my TR as well..ODD eh

So are all u ladies off to buy out the arm in hammer...LOL...sending lucky soda dust to u all.


----------



## ready4onemore

Maybe we should start a baking soda thread. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I did that once Karen and I had it closed...there was some controversy over it. And woman who didn't approve was very rude about it.


----------



## famof6

Reeds,I am not sure if its the same thread I read on it or not,but there was some people being very rude on there.That is why I searched it and couldn't really understand their problem.I did see somewhere that some ladies we doing it many times a day but can't remember why maybe they really wanted a boy.lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I did that once Karen and I had it closed...there was some controversy over it. And woman who didn't approve was very rude about it.

Be get on my nervous being rude because it is not their belief. Okay you don't approve or whatever just move on.:shrug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Has anyone used Sylk and conceived? This will be my 3rd month TTC and using it.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Navy-Happy Anniversary! I hope you have had a blessed day!

Super- I'm so sorry for lost.:hugs:


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening ladies!! What is Sylk ??? and DH and I have used Ultra Glide from Passion parties for the first few months but haven't used it in some time now. 
OH Man...my hubby is funny...read below:
LOL i just told Dh i think we should try the baking soda method....DH says why would we do that?? I say to improve my CM and maybe give a a chance for a boy :) DH says oh okay when can we try that!!! LOL :haha:


----------



## Navy2mom

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Navy-Happy Anniversary! I hope you have had a blessed day!

Thank you sweetie :) :flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Superstoked said:


> Not long back. sigh... Well it's for sure this bean will not make it :(. Another scan today and still nothing. I had my levels done but results were not back by the time I went for my appointment. She said if my levels were not down today then I would have to go tomorrow and get a shot, incase it was in my tube to save it.
> 
> So I leave all heartbroken, knowing if I get this shot I can not ttc for 3 months..:( Why me?? What did I do?? My very 1st levels were 173, 2 days later 243, 2 days later 238. She said if levels go down then my body will flush itself out.
> 
> I just got a call from office and my levels are 153!!! which is great. No shot for me, well unless I have issues with levels going down. More bloods taken on Thursday to check again. So Of course I am very very sad that I will not be bringing this baby home with me, I knew from the begining it did not feel right.
> 
> I had my full week of tears, I am super happy my levels are decreasing on its own, and no shot means I can try again as soon as my body is done dealing with it all.

Super, BIG HUGs to you sweetie:hugs: I'm sorry this little one didn't make it:nope: It is good however to hear that your levels are going down on their own! It would add even more heartbreak to have to wait 3 months to try again! On a positive note, YOUR TR WORKED! That's great news! :thumbup: I hope next month brings you another BFP...and stays for 9 months. God bless:flower:


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning Ladies :coffee:

Nothing new to report ... I am going to be a bump on a lilypad today!!! Have NO energy or motivation to do anything today. I do have a doctors appt tomorrow morning with barictric dr....it's my 3 yr check up! Yay me :)

I will check back in a bit to see how all you lovely ladies are doing ;) hope all have a nice day. :hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sylk is a lubicant that as a ph of 4.5 -4.7. I'm not sure if I'm going to use it this month or not. Some sites say it is safe for :spermy:,but now I just found one that says its not. I read about ladies who have got pregnant while using it. I hate when one site or sites say something diffrent than others. It gets confussing!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

The pH of Sylk is 4.7. The pH of the vagina is also around 4.7 for most of the month, although at the time of a woman's fertility period, the pH of the vagina can increase to around 7.0. This is average, "normal" range. A unique characteristic of female anatomy is that vaginal pH changes depending on the time of the month and the prevailing conditions.*

The moist nature of the vagina makes it a prime area for yeast and fungal-type growths, such as thrush, to develop. However, yeast and molds will not survive under acidic conditions and therefore will not develop in an area where the pH is at 4.7. In addition, sperm will not survive in such acidic conditions, thus the change from 4.7 to around 7.0 during the fertility period creates an atmosphere within which pregnancy can occur. Isn't nature amazing! The low pH outside of the fertility period also ensures that sperm does not survive and carry over into the fertile period.*

At a pH of 4.7, you can understand why SYLK is the best choice of personal lubricant. Many other lubricants have a pH of 7.0 and rely totally on the preservatives that are added to them to keep yeast and mold infections at bay.*

Is Sylk safe to use if you're trying for a baby?
You should not use any lubricant including Sylk if you are trying to conceive. The ph balance of Sylk (like most other lubricants) can affect the movement of sperm. When ovulation occurs, the ph balance in the vagina changes to around 7 which is a neutral ph state when pregnancy can occur.

I don't think I'm going to use it this time. I just don't understand how some women are getting pregnant when using it!:shrug:


----------



## Navy2mom

Wow TTCbaby2011 that is confusing but interesting at the same time. Thank you for sharing this with us :)

Okay question: I see many of you ladies know your tube length ... How did you find out did your dr tell you or was it on your discharge papers ??? All I know is they took 2-3 cm off each tube whe
during the TL.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

It was on my discharge papers and my TR doc. also told me my tube lengths.


----------



## famof6

Navy,I was only told my tube lengths after my TR.It is also on my TR post op paper work.Did they not tell you?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

All the confusion over which lube is safe while ttc and which is not is mainly why I tried the baking soda it evens out your PH if its too acidic. Apperantly from what I read can also help conceive boys but I didn't care...healthy baby is all I wanted. LIke all of you. 

My dr told me my lengths as well...5cm on right and 6cm on left. Are you concerned with your lenghts Anna?


----------



## Navy2mom

Yeah I am concerned about the lengths and a little curious too. I am naturally and highly leveled acidic person(that's why I am on two different acidic medications to prevent having another hole burning through my stomach!!) which is healed now!!


----------



## needafriend

I had the cut off lengths o my TL reports...both were under a cm. I am assuming they have to cut alittle extra off as the tissue is dead to re-attatch them?? Dr only told me ater TR that my lengths were great. Ask your Dr...they will know as it will be in the OR report.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

Navy, my doctor told me my lengths and it was on my discharge papers too.


----------



## Navy2mom

I think tomorrow when I go for my dr appt I will stop in records office an get a copy of my tubal reversal or report. Thanks ladies:)


----------



## fluterby429

My doctor told me my tube lengths as they weree wheeling me out of the OR cause I kept asking. I have 5cm on each side. My TL report said they took lss than a cm on eachside. Dead tissue has to be cut away during the TR. It's a good idea to check the lenghts but I beleive all that is needed is 2cm. You start out with approx. 10cm.

Girls I want so badly to catch up with you all but being limited to my phone really makes it difficult. I'm trying to check in as often as I can. There are so many new people and I love it!

Karen I know I told u on your journal but big congrats!!


----------



## Adanma

My doc told me and also put it on my report. I was told you need 4 cm to be able to conceive. I know of people with shorter tubes who have gotten pregnant though. Mine are 4.5 on one side and 6.5 on the other.

Okay so I'm intrigued by the baking soda and I may just try it. I usually take baking soda baths once a week anyway, but I'll try it I think. I was googling ph and fertility etc yesterday and I found a lot of odd things like eggwhites in your who-ha.... I wasn't so sure about that one. My husband about crapped his pants laughing when I told him about it. I would think it may be a bit of a turn off to see your woman putting eggs in her vagina...? Hey if it works I guess...

In totally unrelated news: We bought a chrysler town and country and I LOVE it! It's got leather seats with heat and power doors and hatch and dvd and gps and it can save all my settings and all my hubby's and we just have to push the button and it will change over! I LOVE it! It's so easy now to drop Ian off at school and pick him up, plus there is so much room! We won't have to worry about cramming everyone in especially once we have a baby. Now we just need a bigger home! lol


Adanma


----------



## mommax3

:dance:


Adanma said:


> My doc told me and also put it on my report. I was told you need 4 cm to be able to conceive. I know of people with shorter tubes who have gotten pregnant though. Mine are 4.5 on one side and 6.5 on the other.
> 
> Okay so I'm intrigued by the baking soda and I may just try it. I usually take baking soda baths once a week anyway, but I'll try it I think. I was googling ph and fertility etc yesterday and I found a lot of odd things like eggwhites in your who-ha.... I wasn't so sure about that one. My husband about crapped his pants laughing when I told him about it. I would think it may be a bit of a turn off to see your woman putting eggs in her vagina...? Hey if it works I guess...
> 
> In totally unrelated news: We bought a chrysler town and country and I LOVE it! It's got leather seats with heat and power doors and hatch and dvd and gps and it can save all my settings and all my hubby's and we just have to push the button and it will change over! I LOVE it! It's so easy now to drop Ian off at school and pick him up, plus there is so much room! We won't have to worry about cramming everyone in especially once we have a baby. Now we just need a bigger home! lol
> 
> 
> Adanma

HAHA yeah egg whites in the vjay does not sound to HOT! congrats on the new van Its so funny what we get excited over as moms I remember when I got my town and country I never thought I would be a mini van mom but I have to say i love my van and will never go back to a car!


----------



## Navy2mom

Morning ladies:) just popping in got to get my girls ready and myself ready for my appt this morning.... I will post more later.

Adanma- Yay for a new mini van :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Adanma, yep that what I thought when I heard about the eggwhites. I was afraid of the bacteria too. But that is just me. Congrats on the new van.

Mommax3, yes as mothers we do get excited over different things. I got excited once of some new cookward.:shrug:


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Adanma, yep that what I thought when I heard about the eggwhites. I was afraid of the bacteria too. But that is just me. Congrats on the new van.
> 
> Mommax3, yes as mothers we do get excited over different things. I got excited once of some new cookward.:shrug:

Ready you have some big stuff to be excited for now :happydance: God is Good


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi All :) hope everyone is having a good Thursday. I'm doing okay...just have a wicked headache that just won't go away(5th day of this). Dr appt went okay..dr was happy with my weight loss but is concerned that I might have another ulcer from weight loss and high acid.had to go for blood work to check vitamin levels and CBC.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Navy: I hope everything comes back a-okay!:thumbup:

afm, I FINALLY got a positive opk today (CD17) at 2pm:happydance::happydance: so, dh and I had a little afternoon nap:haha: I told him to be ready for tonight, tomorrow morning, tomorrow nap, tomorrow night etc.:haha:...until the opk turns neg. his comment was "no complaints here"...I'm going to use the pre-seed tonight, followed by "legs in the air"

Oooh, I loved finally seeing a + opk! I've been living a POAS addicts dream! :blush: 
I have officially pee'd on 31 IC opks & 4 CB smileys since CD7...:dohh: I just had NO idea when I was ovulating. Well, I feel like I have accomplished something today:bodyb:

Hope everyone else is doing well today!:flower:


----------



## needafriend

congrats faith....have fun!!! Hope u catch that egg


----------



## Navy2mom

So umm I have puked twice in the past 30 mins....all I have to say is peanut M&M's don't taste or feel good coming back up!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Sounds great Navy, when are you testing?? :)


----------



## Navy2mom

Superstoked said:


> Sounds great Navy, when are you testing?? :)

I'm trying to convince DH to go get a test or take me since I can't drive....if I am preggo I would be 4 week tomorrow!!! DH wants me to wait until AF is late(AF due Sunday)!


----------



## Superstoked

YaY!!! Let us know hunxx :)


----------



## Navy2mom

Superstoked said:


> YaY!!! Let us know hunxx :)

As soon as I know one way or another I will fore sure let my TR ladies know;)


----------



## famof6

Adanma,Yay for the new van,I totally love mine even though most people mistake it for a suv it is a van.We had a dvd player installed in the summer now I find myself looking back just to make sure the kids are there.They get so quiet watching tv.LOL..I am so glad to see you back on!!

Navy,Hoping you can persuade DH to get that test.:haha:

Faith,Yay for the +opk,Get busy catching that egg!!:thumbup:

Ready,How is our newest preggo lady doing?I smile as I type that.:haha:

I did want to chime in on everyone talking about shorter tube lengths,I honestly don't put much into the length unless they are really short because I had 10 cm left on each side after TR and this our 6th cycle TTC.I know we were totally out for 2 of those though because no bd = no preggo as I tell DH.lol..I think it may just take longer for some ladies.


----------



## Navy2mom

I found out today from getting my OR report that I have 7cm on right tube and 8 cm on left :) I feel much better now knowing. I took my last zofran to help myself with the vomiting and nausea. I wasn't able to convince DH but I will get one tomorrow ...I will just walk up to the mini military store..lol


----------



## famof6

Navy2mom said:


> I found out today from getting my OR report that I have 7cm on right tube and 8 cm on left :) I feel much better now knowing. I took my last zofran to help myself with the vomiting and nausea. I wasn't able to convince DH but I will get one tomorrow ...I will just walk up to the mini military store..lol

Yay Navy,those are good lengths.I understand the knowing making you feel better.I woke up from TR asking lengths please?lol..I won't be able to check in until tomorrow afternoon but praying you get that BFP!

I should have O on the 28th so I will be 10dpo tomorrow.I was thinking I was more but was going by the day I got the smiley on my opk so I was wrong.I would love to test tomorrow but don't think my chances are good this early and DH will be home and he always wants me to wait on af.Anyone have the wondfo brand hpt in the pink pack?How early can you use those?


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Navy: I hope everything comes back a-okay!:thumbup:
> 
> afm, I FINALLY got a positive opk today (CD17) at 2pm:happydance::happydance: so, dh and I had a little afternoon nap:haha: I told him to be ready for tonight, tomorrow morning, tomorrow nap, tomorrow night etc.:haha:...until the opk turns neg. his comment was "no complaints here"...I'm going to use the pre-seed tonight, followed by "legs in the air"
> 
> Oooh, I loved finally seeing a + opk! I've been living a POAS addicts dream! :blush:
> I have officially pee'd on 31 IC opks & 4 CB smileys since CD7...:dohh: I just had NO idea when I was ovulating. Well, I feel like I have accomplished something today:bodyb:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well today!:flower:

You go girl! you have one up on the baby making game :flower:
hopefully next month we see your :bfp: on here then you can be part of the preggo club :) enjoy your napping the next few


----------



## famof6

Good Morning ladies,

So I went by walmart this morning on my way home from work and bought the 3 pack of frer's.I had held my pee for 4 hours at work which is hard for me.lol.I tested and got excited there was 2 lines but the second had no color at all.So I thought I got a bad test and used another with the same sample and the same thing happened.Is this what everyone calls a evap?I don't buy these often and now I have wasted 2.I have used these before and never had this happen.Its just my luck to pick up a crappy box.I feel a little better knowing I used my $2 coupon on them lol ,also took a ic and BFN.So I guess I will test later in the weekend.

Navy,waiting patiently for the test result,lol.Some how I got off work tonight so no sleep for me today I will be stalking you.GL hun!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Post a pic famof6.


----------



## famof6

Reeds,I tried that couldn't see anything on my camera,then I popped them open.Why do people do that I know I seen that on this forum somewhere.


Anyway I am sure its nothing,I just had to rant anything new to me gets me worked up.lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We are so guilty of popping that darn test open. FX for you.


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> We are so guilty of popping that darn test open. FX for you.

I popped it open and don't even know why.LOL..It clear and see thru looks like it would be easier to read before you popped it open.


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok, here is my question on tube lengths. If you have shorter tubes, would that make it harder to conceive a viable pregnancy due to the fertilization trip being cut shorter? I mean, because from the time that the sperm meets the egg, it has to travel the tube together for like 5 or 6 days before implanting into the uterus. If your tubes are shorter, then does that cut down the cycle? 
I have asked my FS that and he doesn't seem to think so. Especially since I have been pregnant 5 times since the TR. But if the embryo wasn't at the state that it should have been at the time of implantation, would that be the reason I have miscarried so many times? Head scratcher! 
BTW, my tube lengths are 2.5 R and 3.0 L.


----------



## needafriend

FAM.....wow, test again girl.


----------



## Navy2mom

Hi all...I posted in my TTC journal this morning....I tested with FMU,posted a pic and put other little notes in journal too.

Famof6~ I am routing for you sweetie:) 

Hope everyone has a nice day i probably won't be back on until tonight.


----------



## Sagapo75

Navy2mom said:


> Wow TTCbaby2011 that is confusing but interesting at the same time. Thank you for sharing this with us :)
> 
> Okay question: I see many of you ladies know your tube length ... How did you find out did your dr tell you or was it on your discharge papers ??? All I know is they took 2-3 cm off each tube whe
> during the TL.

Hi Ladies!

The craziness of the holidays is over and I am just now finding time to get back online again. I hope all of you had a happy New Year!

*Navy2mom*, my remaining tube lengths are 5cm on the left and 6cm on the right. When I was discharged, my doctor told me what they were and gave me a diagram too showing where the tubes were reattached and how much tube length I have. 

Before surgery, I obtained my operative report so they he could see what method of sterilization was used and whether or not any tube was removed. The doctor who PERFORMED my tubal in 2004 told me that he "cut & cauterized" my tubes. So for 6 years, that's what I thought happened, but when I went to pick up my op report from the hospital, it said that I actually had Fallope Rings...which is ideal for reversal. I couldn't believe it and I told my doctor what the original doctor told me versus what was written in the report. He knew I was very concerned...with Fallope Rings, I would naturally have more tube length left...and when I woke up, that is one of the first things he told me...that I did indeed have Fallope rings and that I had good lengths left. He also made sure to write that up in the paperwork I received before I left...because I was medicated and may not remember everything he said...hehe.

Oh, and my doctor performed an HSG right after surgery to make sure they were open and functional...if they hadn't been, he could have tried to correct right then and there. He made sure to tell me that women who have an HSG have a higher chance of conception from months 1-3 after the HSG because the procedure clears debris from the tubes. That was in my paperwork as well. 

I LOVE my doctor and his practice. They are very thorough, informative, and they are aggressive too. If and when I get a BFP, I am to call them immediately so that we can start drawing blood levels every two days to make sure that it isn't a tubal. Once my levels are high enough (I think he said 1500??? But I really can't be sure that is what he said), they will do US to make sure it's implanted in the right place... If it never gets to 1500, depending on the levels depends on how they treat it. It makes me feel at ease to know that they will be extremely aggressive in making sure that I do not lose a tube.

I've seen so many differences on when everyone's doctor told them it was okay to TTC. Mine told me to get started ASAP. And I have followed his instructions to the letter. LOL.

Another thing he said (and is in the paperwork as well) is that if I have not conceived within 6 months, to call and schedule another HSG to see if the tubes are still open. If they are, it will give me the little 1-3 month boost again.

Did I mention that I love my doctor and his practice? I feel completely confident that they are (a) doing everything they can to help me conceive and, (b) that in the event that something should go wrong, they will go above and beyond to make sure there is no damage to my newly reattached tubes.

So, all I have to do now is keep trying. This is my 3rd month TTC. I am 8dpo...I think at 10 or 11 dpo, I will take a test...and I will keep my fingers crossed in the meantime.

Congrats to the two ladies I saw that were BFP! Floppy and Ready, I believe...

Stoked, I am so sorry for your loss. But, at least you know that you CAN conceive...and I just KNOW it won't be long before you get your sticky bean. **HUGS**

Good luck to everyone else...babydust!


----------



## Sagapo75

famof6 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> We are so guilty of popping that darn test open. FX for you.
> 
> I popped it open and don't even know why.LOL..It clear and see thru looks like it would be easier to read before you popped it open.Click to expand...

I've popped mine open before too...hehe. I think we probably all do it.


----------



## Sagapo75

famof6 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> We are so guilty of popping that darn test open. FX for you.
> 
> I popped it open and don't even know why.LOL..It clear and see thru looks like it would be easier to read before you popped it open.Click to expand...

Buy a different brand and test again! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Navy congrats on the new vehicle!

Ok here is what I found on tubal length. Everyone breathe a sigh of relief for thos that were worried.

The third factor that determines whether a woman will have better chances of getting pregnant after a tubal ligation reversal procedure is how long her tubes are. Depending on how the doctor handled the original tubal surgery, a woman may have tubes ranging in length from 7 1/2 cm to less than two and half centimeters. 

The longer the tubes, the better the chances are for a woman to get pregnant. For example, women who had an average fallopian tube length 7 1/2 cm or longer have a 77% chance of getting pregnant. For women who had shorter tubal lengths of less than 2.5 cm, the rate of pregnancy decreased but was still a respectable 38%.

In fact, the doctors collecting the data for this study became aware that getting pregnant with one tube and even as short as 1 cm can still happen. This should lead to the conclusion that any woman wanting a tubal ligation reversal will find her chances of getting pregnant are good although they may vary greatly depending upon the above factors.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Adanma- Congrats on your new van!
Faith- Congrats on your + opk! I hope you catch the egg!
Fam6- I hope you get your :bfp:!
Navy- I hope your test come back normal from the doctors office and that you get your :bfp: when you test Sunday! Good luck girl!
Ready- How are you feeling?


----------



## mommax3

I have a crazy question im sure you guys can answer :) Is it ok to bd everyday starting 10 days from the start of my period? I think that if I do it from the 10th day to the 16th I will have def. caught it lol or will doing this make each days sperm count less? Im sure this is something i should know but I just dont lol.


----------



## fluterby429

Oh and I think I'm going on 100mg of clomid next cycle just to boost my chances for my one and only shot for a long time. I'm concerned with CM issues so I guess I'll be sipping on the Robitussin (grooossss) but gotta do what ya gotta do. 

This baking soda finger thing. Should you do it everyday before bd or just once per cycle? I dont want to increase my chances of a boy but I just want to increase my chances period!


----------



## Navy2mom

Fluterby- I didn't get a new vehicle....but I sure would like one..lol


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Adanma- Congrats on your new van!
> Faith- Congrats on your + opk! I hope you catch the egg!
> Fam6- I hope you get your :bfp:!
> Navy- I hope your test come back normal from the doctors office and that you get your :bfp: when you test Sunday! Good luck girl!
> Ready- How are you feeling?




mommax3 said:


> I have a crazy question im sure you guys can answer :) Is it ok to bd everyday starting 10 days from the start of my period? I think that if I do it from the 10th day to the 16th I will have def. caught it lol or will doing this make each days sperm count less? Im sure this is something i should know but I just dont lol.

Momma, I just read up on this as I was curious too. From what I read, bd'ing every other day is best for those with lower sperm count. If dh has normal count, doing it everyday increases your chance of getting preggo. The more you bd..the better your chances are of conceiving. I can't remember which site I read this on..sorry! (if I come across it again, I'll post it) Anyway, I would say GO FOR IT:happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

LOL sorry Navy...I don't know where I thought I read that. I'm trying to play soo much catch up since I have my mom's laptop. 

Oh yea I do have a ? about the bd everyother day thing. My DH has a high sperm count and and high motility so we don't have issues there. But when he gets home is gonna wanna dtd everyday if not more than once a day. If I say we can only do it everyother day he is gonna freak out on me.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> I have a crazy question im sure you guys can answer :) Is it ok to bd everyday starting 10 days from the start of my period? I think that if I do it from the 10th day to the 16th I will have def. caught it lol or will doing this make each days sperm count less? Im sure this is something i should know but I just dont lol.

Do you use OPKs? I have been and it lets me know around the time I would normally ovulate. You are fertile at a MAX of 5 days prior to and day of ovulation and you can count the day after for a total of 6 fertile days. If you take OPKs, it would help you to guess when your fertile time will be...and not stress about BDing every single day...unless you just want to, LOL.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Saga, You seem to have a great doc.:thumbup:

Flutter, that is good info about the tubes. Thanks for sharing. And that was Adanma that got a new van. The baking soda should be used once per cycle. I think I used it on "O" day.

TTC, I am feeling well just very sleepy.:sleep:

Momma, I went with every other day until I ovulated then you can go everyday.

Adanma, how are you doing?

Super, are you getting ready for the in laws?

Sorry for anyone I missed. 

Afm, nothing to report just very sleep now. Went home last night ate and was :sleep: within like an hour.


----------



## Sagapo75

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Saga, You seem to have a great doc.:thumbup:
> 
> Flutter, that is good info about the tubes. Thanks for sharing. And that was Adanma that got a new van. The baking soda should be used once per cycle. I think I used it on "O" day.
> 
> TTC, I am feeling well just very sleepy.:sleep:
> 
> *Momma, I went with every other day until I ovulated then you can go everyday.*
> 
> Adanma, how are you doing?
> 
> Super, are you getting ready for the in laws?
> 
> Sorry for anyone I missed.
> 
> Afm, nothing to report just very sleep now. Went home last night ate and was :sleep: within like an hour.

Ready, this is exactly what my doctor said...and I do have a great one. I am never left with any questions...and they ALWAYS have time to talk and answer as many questions as you have. I wish everyone could have the same experience.

BUT, he said every other day until positive OPK and then every day. More than once if you want! Also, he said that the more I get familiar with my cycle and can anticipate ovulation, that we can up it to every day a day or two before I know I will ovulate...


----------



## mommax3

Thanks guys I ovulated 12 or 13 days past the start of my period last month (I think anyways lol I poas and got the double line on day 12 or 13) Does that mean I O on that day or around that day?


----------



## ready4onemore

mommax3 said:


> Thanks guys I ovulated 12 or 13 days past the start of my period last month (I think anyways lol I poas and got the double line on day 12 or 13) Does that mean I O on that day or around that day?

Normally you ovualted 12-36 hours from the + OPK. I took one until I know longer had a + reading.


----------



## mommax3

ready4onemore said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I ovulated 12 or 13 days past the start of my period last month (I think anyways lol I poas and got the double line on day 12 or 13) Does that mean I O on that day or around that day?
> 
> Normally you ovualted 12-36 hours from the + OPK. I took one until I know longer had a + reading.Click to expand...

Thanks so much! obviously I needed the advice lol


----------



## Adanma

wow I really need to get in here more often! I feel like there is so much to catch up on! That's cool about the tube lengths I had no idea! Our bodies are truly amazing things. Just popping in to say I'm thinking of you all and fx for everyone this year ttc and preggo alike! Gotta get back to my grocery list and coupons. Try to be on later, but it's date night so I may not be on til tomorrow.

Adanma


----------



## Navy2mom

Okay I'm confused!!! My bleeding has gone from spotting to very light bleed to spotting/almost nothing again...having tugs and pulling and had a couple AF like cramps. So do I count this as CD1 ???? Spotting is still dark red :shrug:


----------



## angelcake71

Sagapo your doc sounds lovely.. mine is ok but not great


----------



## angelcake71

not sure Navy hun xx


----------



## famof6

Navy,I don't know either.I would say yes since you did have some flow,but maybe some of the other ladies will chime in.


----------



## Sagapo75

ready4onemore said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I ovulated 12 or 13 days past the start of my period last month (I think anyways lol I poas and got the double line on day 12 or 13) Does that mean I O on that day or around that day?
> 
> Normally you ovualted 12-36 hours from the + OPK. I took one until I know longer had a + reading.Click to expand...

Me too.

I start testing on day 9 and usually you can hardly even SEE a second line. And then I noticed two or three days before I get a positive, the line gets progressively darker...which I guess means LH is building up and would be good days to BD as well...and then when I get a positive, I also keep testing until it is no longer positive. In December, I got a positive OPK on the morning of the 29th (CD13) and then on the morning of the 30th (CD14), it was already negative. I did have lower back pain on CD14, so I am pretty sure I ovulated on that day...and then I chart too, and my temps rose the next day, so it is very likely that I did. The cycle before, I had an OPK+ on one day and also the following two before it was negative...

I know this probably makes me a weirdo, but in a way...the testing is kind of interesting. It's like a science experiment...I never knew my body did all the things it does...and I always thought I was very in tune before.

I have a friend who is TTC as well and began trying coincidentally the same month as me. She is charting and using opks as well and she says that it thoroughly stresses her out. So far it isn't stressing me at all...I suppose it will though if my TTC journey is a long one...

If this month is not my month, I will definitely be trying the baking soda thing next cycle....


----------



## Sagapo75

Navy2mom said:


> Okay I'm confused!!! My bleeding has gone from spotting to very light bleed to spotting/almost nothing again...having tugs and pulling and had a couple AF like cramps. So do I count this as CD1 ???? Bleeding is still dark red :shrug:

When I was pregnant with my first child I DID have bright red flow. It was not as heavy as a regular period though, that was the only difference. I had cramps like I usually did and thought it was just a lighter than normal period. I wasn't trying to get pregnant then (I wish is was that easy now) so I did not even figure out I was pregnant until it was time for AF the next month.

It's possible. If you do not have a flow that is as heavy as normal, you could still be pregnant....especially if implantation was later, like 12 days dpo or later.


----------



## Sagapo75

Sagapo75 said:


> Navy2mom said:
> 
> 
> Okay I'm confused!!! My bleeding has gone from spotting to very light bleed to spotting/almost nothing again...having tugs and pulling and had a couple AF like cramps. So do I count this as CD1 ???? Bleeding is still dark red :shrug:
> 
> When I was pregnant with my first child I DID have bright red flow. It was not as heavy as a regular period though, that was the only difference. I had cramps like I usually did and thought it was just a lighter than normal period. I wasn't trying to get pregnant then (I wish is was that easy now) so I did not even figure out I was pregnant until it was time for AF the next month.
> 
> It's possible. If you do not have a flow that is as heavy as normal, you could still be pregnant....especially if implantation was later, like 12 days dpo or later.Click to expand...

And now I see what you mean.... Sorry. I don't count it as day one until heavy flow.


----------



## Navy2mom

No this is far from being a normal flow....started spotting this morning then very light bleed and then by afternoon went back to spotting and now nothing!! Having tugs and pulling feeling still not having any more AF like cramps. So then i guess i won't be counting this as CD 1 since it stopped and and that would put me back to CD 29 - 14 DPO!! WOW this very confusing ...my head is a spinning!! Thanks ladies for everything:)


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys I ovulated 12 or 13 days past the start of my period last month (I think anyways lol I poas and got the double line on day 12 or 13) Does that mean I O on that day or around that day?
> 
> Normally you ovualted 12-36 hours from the + OPK. I took one until I know longer had a + reading.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I start testing on day 9 and usually you can hardly even SEE a second line. And then I noticed two or three days before I get a positive, the line gets progressively darker...which I guess means LH is building up and would be good days to BD as well...and then when I get a positive, I also keep testing until it is no longer positive. In December, I got a positive OPK on the morning of the 29th (CD13) and then on the morning of the 30th (CD14), it was already negative. I did have lower back pain on CD14, so I am pretty sure I ovulated on that day...and then I chart too, and my temps rose the next day, so it is very likely that I did. The cycle before, I had an OPK+ on one day and also the following two before it was negative...
> 
> I know this probably makes me a weirdo, but in a way...the testing is kind of interesting. It's like a science experiment...I never knew my body did all the things it does...and I always thought I was very in tune before.
> 
> I have a friend who is TTC as well and began trying coincidentally the same month as me. She is charting and using opks as well and she says that it thoroughly stresses her out. So far it isn't stressing me at all...I suppose it will though if my TTC journey is a long one...
> 
> If this month is not my month, I will definitely be trying the baking soda thing next cycle....Click to expand...

Thanks for the detailed explination i need it, I think that sound super stressfull the whole thing confuses me I think this month i will just Bd everyday and see how that goes lol Im thinking it cant hurt to do so and at some point I will have to be doing it on the right day :) 
Navy: It really could be preggo or not preggo I have heard of woman getting a super light bleed and find out they are preggo,I have also experienced a super light bleed that stops on the 1st day then the 2nd it's full blown Good luck hun the whole process is supper sucky


----------



## Navy2mom

I sooo totally agree this whole cycle process does suck... 
Watching Twilight and being lazy...lol wow where is everyone?? Hope everyone is having a good Friday:)


----------



## jonnanne3

Ok I went and had the scan. Sorry it took me so long, but I had my grandson this afternoon and also my business phones were ringing off the hook. So my grandson just left.
Ok so when he did the scan, he saw a corpus lutem on the left which was rather large. (normal which I knew would be) Also he noticed that my uterine lining was pretty thick. Measuring 7 or 8 mm. There was no signs of fluid (blood) or inflammation of the tubes. What he said is that he thinks I am retaining some tissue somewhere. It may be in my tube or in my uterus. He did not want to do a DNC as he thinks that if it is in the tube, a DNC isn't going to do anything. Also he can't rule out an ectopic, but he thinks it's very unlikely. We talked about methatrexate, but I don't want to jump the gun there. That is a pretty harsh medicine and I don't know if I am ready to do that yet. Nor did he really think we should either. 
So right now it is a waiting game. He drew blood today and I should get those results tomorrow or Monday. Then he wants me to test again on Wed. and call his office with the results and then we go from there. 
He was glad that I am staying on top of this. I don't like that I have to wait, but I am glad that tubes are ok! At least for now.
Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts! I will definately keep you posted. 
He also said that if I have any severe pain or bleeding or light headed feelings, to go straight to the ER. But I hope and pray I don't have to.

Also while I was in there I asked him about the tube lengths and about the whole conception thing. He said that really doesn't matter. When he does IVF, the embryo is a 3 to 5 day embryo (years ago, it used to be a 2 day embryo) and that it usually "hangs out" until it is good and comfy in there and implants. He said that is is the health of the tube/tubes that matter. 
So it made me feel a little better knowing my "theory" was wrong. This was one time I didn't mind being wrong.
I hope everyone is ok and :hugs: to all!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Navy- on sites that I looked at the frist day is when you are fully bleeding.

I used the clear blue easy ovulation test for the frist time today and I got my O:)!!! They are so much easier to read. I used it along with my OPK test strip to make sure I reading them right.


----------



## Navy2mom

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Navy- on sites that I looked at the frist day is when you are fully bleeding.
> 
> I used the clear blue easy ovulation test for the frist time today and I got my O:)!!! They are so much easier to read. I used it along with my OPK test strip to make sure I reading them right.

Hi TTC:) that's good to know...I'm not fully but I am catching a spot here and there....thinking this is AF but that she is taking her sweet time to fully come out of hiding!!!! I have a Scentsy meeting to go to tonight @ 7 pm.I will be back on when I get back home and get my girls in bed.


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Navy- on sites that I looked at the frist day is when you are fully bleeding.
> 
> I used the clear blue easy ovulation test for the frist time today and I got my O:)!!! They are so much easier to read. I used it along with my OPK test strip to make sure I reading them right.

That looks way easier to read then others, nobody can really miss read the :) maybe next month I will try those. hopefully there wont be a next month


----------



## famof6

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Navy- on sites that I looked at the frist day is when you are fully bleeding.
> 
> I used the clear blue easy ovulation test for the frist time today and I got my O:)!!! They are so much easier to read. I used it along with my OPK test strip to make sure I reading them right.


I use those too,I love them I had so much trouble trying to decide if my lines were dark enough on the ics.This cycle I used the smileys and ics.I would wait until I got a sort of dark line on the ic then start using the smileys.I know they cost more but they saved me my sanity.


----------



## famof6

Navy,I guess I was wrong I thought you were saying you had flow then only spotting.I have days that I will have flow then nothing but spotting until the next day but yours sounds nothing like that.I like 14 dpo so much better.So does that mean I can cross everything back up for you?GL Are you testing again soon?


----------



## ready4onemore

jonnanne3 said:


> Ok I went and had the scan. Sorry it took me so long, but I had my grandson this afternoon and also my business phones were ringing off the hook. So my grandson just left.
> Ok so when he did the scan, he saw a corpus lutem on the left which was rather large. (normal which I knew would be) Also he noticed that my uterine lining was pretty thick. Measuring 7 or 8 mm. There was no signs of fluid (blood) or inflammation of the tubes. What he said is that he thinks I am retaining some tissue somewhere. It may be in my tube or in my uterus. He did not want to do a DNC as he thinks that if it is in the tube, a DNC isn't going to do anything. Also he can't rule out an ectopic, but he thinks it's very unlikely. We talked about methatrexate, but I don't want to jump the gun there. That is a pretty harsh medicine and I don't know if I am ready to do that yet. Nor did he really think we should either.
> So right now it is a waiting game. He drew blood today and I should get those results tomorrow or Monday. Then he wants me to test again on Wed. and call his office with the results and then we go from there.
> He was glad that I am staying on top of this. I don't like that I have to wait, but I am glad that tubes are ok! At least for now.
> Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts! I will definately keep you posted.
> He also said that if I have any severe pain or bleeding or light headed feelings, to go straight to the ER. But I hope and pray I don't have to.
> 
> Also while I was in there I asked him about the tube lengths and about the whole conception thing. He said that really doesn't matter. When he does IVF, the embryo is a 3 to 5 day embryo (years ago, it used to be a 2 day embryo) and that it usually "hangs out" until it is good and comfy in there and implants. He said that is is the health of the tube/tubes that matter.
> So it made me feel a little better knowing my "theory" was wrong. This was one time I didn't mind being wrong.
> I hope everyone is ok and :hugs: to all!

Jonnanne, please keep us posted. I wish all the best for you and I will pray for you.

BTW love your profile pic you guys looks really nice.


----------



## needafriend

Wow...Joanne, wishing u good health and hoping they can get to the bottom of this issue without harsh medical intervention.

YAY baby2011 for the smiley face.


----------



## jasminep0489

famof6 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> So I went by walmart this morning on my way home from work and bought the 3 pack of frer's.I had held my pee for 4 hours at work which is hard for me.lol.I tested and got excited there was 2 lines but the second had no color at all.So I thought I got a bad test and used another with the same sample and the same thing happened.Is this what everyone calls a evap?I don't buy these often and now I have wasted 2.I have used these before and never had this happen.Its just my luck to pick up a crappy box.I feel a little better knowing I used my $2 coupon on them lol ,also took a ic and BFN.So I guess I will test later in the weekend.
> 
> Navy,waiting patiently for the test result,lol.Some how I got off work tonight so no sleep for me today I will be stalking you.GL hun!!

 Hi Fam! I figured I'd pop in over here since I haven't seen you in the other TR thread. I had the same thing happen...thought it was an evap and now I'm finally getting a faint line. It's actually taken me 4 days past AF time to get this faint line.....but it's there, I think. I posted a pic in the other thread. I would definitely test again cause you just might see a faint line. :flower:

Hi to ya other TR ladies! I've posted here a few times before my TR surgery, but usually hang out in the other TR thread. Good luck to all those TTC and to those of us who got our BFPs!!! :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya .. does anyone like dexter?


----------



## jasminep0489

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: Hiya .. does anyone like dexter?

Yep! I'm a Dexter addict! Best show on tv right now!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Navy- on sites that I looked at the frist day is when you are fully bleeding.
> 
> I used the clear blue easy ovulation test for the frist time today and I got my O:)!!! They are so much easier to read. I used it along with my OPK test strip to make sure I reading them right.

Oh! I love the smileys! I used these too for the first time this month along with IC's. It was fun to see the smiley come up...I was so excited you would have thought I had a + hpt....:haha: I bought mine for a good price on Amazon:thumbup:

Anyway, you better get to BD'ing. :happydance:


----------



## famof6

Faith,I buy mine on amazon too.Best price I have found and got to love that 2day shipping.

Jasmine,Congrats hun,I will have to go check out you pic!!:happydance:


----------



## angelcake71

agree Jasmine I love it..


----------



## tatertahelon

hey girls!!
I'm Bethany:) 29 and ttc after tr...had surgery Feb 16th last year..Had my cycle starting around the 20th and was preggo in march but mc'd on Easter sunday:( Then got preggo again in May and mc'd AGAIN in early July...Nothing since then but believing this IS THE month!!!!!
I'm 8DPO and I'm a POASA!!! I just ordered some IC's and as soon as those lil darlings come I'll be getting busy!!!! AF due the 13th...so praying she doesn't show ugly face for the next year!!!
Any one get BFP's after TR???? Anyone 8DPO and having weird symptoms?!?!?!
loads of :dust:


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> hey girls!!
> I'm Bethany:) 29 and ttc after tr...had surgery Feb 16th last year..Had my cycle starting around the 20th and was preggo in march but mc'd on Easter sunday:( Then got preggo again in May and mc'd AGAIN in early July...Nothing since then but believing this IS THE month!!!!!
> I'm 8DPO and I'm a POASA!!! I just ordered some IC's and as soon as those lil darlings come I'll be getting busy!!!! AF due the 13th...so praying she doesn't show ugly face for the next year!!!
> Any one get BFP's after TR???? Anyone 8DPO and having weird symptoms?!?!?!
> loads of :dust:

Welcome Bethany,yes we have quiet a few preggo ladies here.I am sure they will chime in later.GL


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Welcome Bethany
good luck ttc xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> hey girls!!
> I'm Bethany:) 29 and ttc after tr...had surgery Feb 16th last year..Had my cycle starting around the 20th and was preggo in march but mc'd on Easter sunday:( Then got preggo again in May and mc'd AGAIN in early July...Nothing since then but believing this IS THE month!!!!!
> I'm 8DPO and I'm a POASA!!! I just ordered some IC's and as soon as those lil darlings come I'll be getting busy!!!! AF due the 13th...so praying she doesn't show ugly face for the next year!!!
> Any one get BFP's after TR???? Anyone 8DPO and having weird symptoms?!?!?!
> loads of :dust:

Hey there Bethany. I am Sandi 34 had my TR in April 2009. Had 3 early losses before gettting a sticking bean with my July 2010 cycle. Progestrone dropping to soon was the cause for my mcs. I got my BFP at 10dpo. Now expecting a little boy due April 12. Good luck. FX this is your cycle!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

Hi Bethany my name is kristina Im 28 I had my TR 10/5/10 I have yet to get any BFP but many woman on here are getting theres :) At least you know you can get preggo, FX you get your BFP this month!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> hey girls!!
> I'm Bethany:) 29 and ttc after tr...had surgery Feb 16th last year..Had my cycle starting around the 20th and was preggo in march but mc'd on Easter sunday:( Then got preggo again in May and mc'd AGAIN in early July...Nothing since then but believing this IS THE month!!!!!
> I'm 8DPO and I'm a POASA!!! I just ordered some IC's and as soon as those lil darlings come I'll be getting busy!!!! AF due the 13th...so praying she doesn't show ugly face for the next year!!!
> Any one get BFP's after TR???? Anyone 8DPO and having weird symptoms?!?!?!
> loads of :dust:
> 
> Hey there Bethany. I am Sandi 34 had my TR in April 2009. Had 3 early losses before gettting a sticking bean with my July 2010 cycle. Progestrone dropping to soon was the cause for my mcs. I got my BFP at 10dpo. Now expecting a little boy due April 12. Good luck. FX this is your cycle!:hugs:Click to expand...

So Sandy...yay!!! for you!!!! Was just wondering..how did you find out that you were MC'ing b/c of the progestrone dropping too soon? I'm wondering if that is what was happening w/ me? Did the doc's do anything to get your sticky bean this pregnancy??
I'm REALLY thinking this is THE month...praying and believing for GOoDness this month!!!! You are due in the month that will bring you to the year mark of your surgery!! That's AWESOME!!
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya Momma!!! 
it IS nice (i guess) to know that I CAN get preggo..but kind of feel like it would be better if I didn't..so then I could not be sooo obsessed w/ the trying..ya know..?? When we opted for the surgery we agreed that if we DID NOT get preggo I wouldn't be disappointed BUT, since I Have been TWO TIMES..it makes it a lot harder...I'm REALLY hoping and believing and praying that THIS IS THE month...many weird symptoms...wish I would have journaled and charted w/ my 1st 33. I'm racking my brain about what I felt!! LOL

Well, Loads of :dust: to you and thanks to you ALL for welcoming me right into your thread!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

:dust:


tatertahelon said:


> Hiya Momma!!!
> it IS nice (i guess) to know that I CAN get preggo..but kind of feel like it would be better if I didn't..so then I could not be sooo obsessed w/ the trying..ya know..?? When we opted for the surgery we agreed that if we DID NOT get preggo I wouldn't be disappointed BUT, since I Have been TWO TIMES..it makes it a lot harder...I'm REALLY hoping and believing and praying that THIS IS THE month...many weird symptoms...wish I would have journaled and charted w/ my 1st 33. I'm racking my brain about what I felt!! LOL
> 
> Well, Loads of :dust: to you and thanks to you ALL for welcoming me right into your thread!!!!!
> :hug:

Yeah I think wheather you have been preggo and mc or have not at all it really makes you obsessed!! I find my life divided into 2 week stretches its really consuming. My husband and I said we were not even going to try we were just going to wait for it to happen on its own but it's soooo hard becasue you dont even know if its possible. The symptom thing is really hard I feel like every pregnancy symptom is also a AF symptom. Good luck :dust:


----------



## famof6

CD 1 for me,I can't wait for the witch to take a long vacation.

I hope everyone is having a great day!Here is some :dust:for my fellow TR ladies!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, no af til 10, 11 months or so....I'm tired of dealing w/ her...9DPO and anxious to test!! Want those IC's TO COME NOW....

prayers for our :bfp:


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> CD 1 for me,I can't wait for the witch to take a long vacation.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day!Here is some :dust:for my fellow TR ladies!!

UGH! sorry fam


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, no af til 10, 11 months or so....I'm tired of dealing w/ her...9DPO and anxious to test!! Want those IC's TO COME NOW....
> 
> prayers for our :bfp:

Good Luck FX you get your :bfp: and its a sticky bean


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks momma...I'm SERIOUSLY mostly sure i WILL see that :bfP: I'm dying~just wanna POAS!!!!
I've had 5 pregnancies and have KNOWN before the test said yes that I was w. ALL but the last MC...
SO, I'm feeling it...just expect it to last this time!!!!
so, how did you figure out you were low on progestrone? just wondering if I find out different than my intuition if that's something I possibly should look into...and what did they do about it after they found that problem?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fam: sorry AF found you:hugs: Hopefully you'll be having an October baby:thumbup:

Momma: Dh & I weren't going to "try" either. Just get the reversal and if I get preggo yea! if not, we're still happy. Well, that theme stuck for about 2 weeks:haha: Now it's GAME ON! We would actually love to have SEVERAL more dc:happydance: We know that it is ultimately up to God..and we'll do our part as well.

Tater: :hi: Welcome! Oooh, I hope you get a BFP this cycle! Are you having any symptoms yet?:happydance:

afm, 3 dpo according to FF...dh asked yesterday, "so when can you test?":haha: he's still learning the whole science in the TTC thing. We never "tried" with our other dc so he assumes the same this time. Plus he's an extremely postive person..which helps when I'm not feeling so positive:pop:


----------



## fluterby429

Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input

Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.


----------



## tatertahelon

Faith HOpe and Love, but the greatest of these iS LOVE!!!! if only we ALL would choose love...
ANywho..thanks for warm welcome!!! It's great to have found this site...not going crazy ALONE!!! YIPEE!!! Thanks, I HOPE i get that :bfp: too!!!!!!!! I've felt like I've been having symptoms from 1DPO..but wonder how much was in my head...but then it was like on and off..which was making me suuuuper crazy..but starting at about 6DPO I woke w/ mild cramping, but left shortly after I was up and around...then starting day 7 and 8DPO VERY nauseated...7DPO was ALL day from a.m. and eased up late evening..8DPO was ehh in a.m. but intensified early evening~there's been a mixture of other "werid" questionable things...One strange thing is my armpit started hurting yesterday...just the R one..weeeeeird...BUT, :( today I Feel totally fine..woke up KNOWING had to eat right away but after i did have been normal..VERY small bouts of cramping off and on....We'll see, I'm trusting in the Creator...but sure would be nice if THIS month is in His plan!!!!!! 
Sorry, I'm long winded ALWAYS will be, won't ever be able to say anything in 10words or less LOL
loads and loads of :dust: love, prayers and :hug: to my new TTC fam!!!!!!


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input
> 
> Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.

Is your dr going to monitor you while on clomid?If so I would say go for it since you don't get to TTC again for awhile.My dr gave it to me,but I am not going to take it until I get a HSG done.FX that you get that BFP!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> Thanks momma...I'm SERIOUSLY mostly sure i WILL see that :bfP: I'm dying~just wanna POAS!!!!
> I've had 5 pregnancies and have KNOWN before the test said yes that I was w. ALL but the last MC...
> SO, I'm feeling it...just expect it to last this time!!!!
> so, how did you figure out you were low on progestrone? just wondering if I find out different than my intuition if that's something I possibly should look into...and what did they do about it after they found that problem?

Hey hun I had did a lot of research on my own. I could just feel the pregnancy leave my body symptom wise and I just knew something was wrong. I finally found a dr who would listen to me and did some testing all came back ok but we started 500mg of B6, 81mg of baby aspirin and a prenatal vitamin. When I got my BFP at 10dpo he checked my levels and started me on progestrone 200mg 2x daily. It worked.


----------



## tatertahelon

did you just start the B6, aspirin and prenatal on your own?? Or something that dr prescribed...?? I'm sorry to 20 question you...but very interested in this...SO, wonder if when(if) I get my :bfp: I should bring this to the doc's attention that did my surgery.??let him know that maybe should start progestrone JUST IN CASE....
I was going to start my prenatal today...and although I'm BEING AS POSITIVE as I can..I feel really UNprego today :( OHH Boy...was sooo nauseated the last couple of days and now nosick belly at all..??? ReALLY??? UGH..not out til I'm out, but this was helpful.
I HAVE been experiencing insomnia and was reading on it...lots of reasons y, but one things that caught my attention was the B6, B12 vitamins...said if you're low on one, you're low on the other...Maybe it's something I need to look further into..insomnia is NEW, NEVER happened before EVER...I'm usually a very rested girl LOVE TO SLEEP!!!
Thanks girl...greatly appreciate you chatting w/ me about this!!!
:hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

The prenatal I started on my own...most dr say that is a good idea while ttc. My dr put on the B6 which helps with your lp and the baby aspirin just in case there is a clotting issue. I had not a single symptom the month I got mine. The only indication was a elevated bbt. I was also taking my temps that month. There is no harm in asking your dr about it and also in asking them to check your progestrone.


----------



## needafriend

Welcome tater....my name is Carole, TL March 2005, TR Jan 2010,MC in May and sticky bean now. Had my faint BFP @ 9DPO. Good luck with your TTC......I hope that with the Dr's advice & the support of us TR ladies, it will help u have a healthy sticky bean.

Fam....So sorry the witch found u, i was hoping for you this cycle.

faith....sending dust your way, hope it's yoru month.

fluter...I wouldn't worry too much about the 100mg,before I got my BFP I begged my Dr for it and he was going to start me at that dose.


----------



## Superstoked

Welcome tatertahelon, My name is Dale, 33yrs young. I had my TR on the 21st of october and got my 1st bfp on the 23rd of Dec, mc last week :( . I am very excited to get back on the ttc road again. I hope you get your sticky bean :hugs: You have come to a great place. These ladies are great!

Fam sorry the witch got you doll :hugs: 

AFM, back to the doctor tomorrow to have levels checked, hopefully for the last time. I had a busy weekend so it helped to keep my mind off things. I just want to move on and ttc again!! :) 

Hello to everyone :)


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks Needa and Fam. No she isn't really going to monitor me because I'm not going to be on it for repeated cycles as of yet. It's just a one time gig so she's just throwing me a bone so to speak. I think I'm just gonna take it along with the baby asprin. Use my pre-seed and instead cups and bd whenever we want. I may not even opk. I just don't want this short time he is home consumed with TTC. I want us to enjoy eachother and BUT I do hope to get a BFP out of it hehehe


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks girls!!!!! I'm having tears RIGHT now...my boys are outside sled sliding and I'm here, being emotional all over myself..I was POSITIVE THIS was THE month when I woke up this a.m. and now here we are 4:30 and I'm nearly positive It's not...I can't even take this anymore...I KNOW I can get preg..at least enough to lose the babies, so why can't I get preg to carry one..I don't know,,,,yes I AM freaking out and only 10DPO..but I feel sooooo fine today...how can 1 day be so sickly and icky and a day like today I'm SOOOO fine??? I don't wanna be so fine...Oh, I'm crazy....
just feels like the preg feeling shut off....if it's my brain willing it to be, then it wouldn't just stop....b/c I wanted to be prego 5 days ago, 3 days ago, yesterday and STILL today..IDK, I'm sorry, I just really needed to release..
I don't wanna break down to DH...
Thanks for listening mama's!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fluter that sounds like a great plan. What cd is she having you take the clomid? And its ok to take even if you O on your own it just helps those eggs mature and a stronger lh surge to ensure a stonger O if that makes sense. LOL 

Tater I know I didn't have any symptoms at all when I gt my BFP and I don't think needafriend did either...they all kicked in about 6 weeks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and hello everyone! Hope your weekend was lovely. X


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks reeds but why would I HAVE them and then have them go..I mean today is totally diff from the last 8 days... it's esp a red flag w/ the BAD nausea yest and day before ... I'm emotional and can't know why...like 1 hr ago I was pumped..now I'm bloo :sad2:
idk, can't change anything at this point...


----------



## tatertahelon

WElll, I CAN change my attitude which I need to do. I HAVE MORE THAN LOTS of things/people in my life to be thankful for...I need to knock it off..phew, I think I feel better:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TTC is very emotional and every month I just knew I was pregnany Af would show. Darn her. FX she stays away for you.


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks girl...funny how w/ my 1st 3 I didn't necessarily WANT to be preggers..was a wild and crazy girl...and the Good Lord thought THEN would be a good time...NOW, I love Truth and have settled onto the straight and narrow, and I WANT to be prego and I'm not...HOLY crap this is emotional rollercoaster hour for bethany...I need a cigarette lol
thanks for encouragment~it's seriously GREAT to know there IS support for all freak out situations...you rock!!
:hug:


----------



## fluterby429

Reeds she told me to take it CD 3-7. 

tater....TTC is so emotional and can be very stressful. I've been so bummed that I haven't been able to TTC but 2x/s since TR but them sometimes I'm thankful that i don't have to go thru all that wait and worry. I'm worring myself to death over this one shot. I've been totally pumped about it and so sure that this is gonna be our month since I just had that HSG. I'm hoping my tubes just needed a little cleaning.


----------



## tatertahelon

i guess I don't know what's going on w/ the tubes..people are getting shots, taking meds, going to doc?? how do ya'll need to know that YOU NEED the doc?? 
It's emotional you are right it's crazy...
I'm praying that your shot(even though idk what it was for)works and you get your :bfp: keep us posted!!!!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> thanks girls!!!!! I'm having tears RIGHT now...my boys are outside sled sliding and I'm here, being emotional all over myself..I was POSITIVE THIS was THE month when I woke up this a.m. and now here we are 4:30 and I'm nearly positive It's not...I can't even take this anymore...I KNOW I can get preg..at least enough to lose the babies, so why can't I get preg to carry one..I don't know,,,,yes I AM freaking out and only 10DPO..but I feel sooooo fine today...how can 1 day be so sickly and icky and a day like today I'm SOOOO fine??? I don't wanna be so fine...Oh, I'm crazy....
> just feels like the preg feeling shut off....if it's my brain willing it to be, then it wouldn't just stop....b/c I wanted to be prego 5 days ago, 3 days ago, yesterday and STILL today..IDK, I'm sorry, I just really needed to release..
> I don't wanna break down to DH...
> Thanks for listening mama's!!!

Tater, LACK of symptons is a good thing:thumbup: I hear repeatedly of women with no symptoms getting their BFP and the women with a long list are BFN! Don't give up! It ain't over till AF shows up:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

well, that does give me some hope..just wondering why I seemed to have all these sympt's and then NOTHING...I guess I just needa CHILL the chill out and stop over obsessing...just wanting this,,,I know I'm not the only..I need to stop acting like a:brat:
thanks for all your goodness and sweet, kind words... 
Hopefully those IC will come SOON, tomorrow would be ideal and I can start..even though prbably early..am 10DPO 2mrw and tests are 25m/iu or ium or miu IDK ..but you get what I'm saying...Thanks again girls!!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

FaithHopeLove said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Navy- on sites that I looked at the frist day is when you are fully bleeding.
> 
> I used the clear blue easy ovulation test for the frist time today and I got my O:)!!! They are so much easier to read. I used it along with my OPK test strip to make sure I reading them right.
> 
> Oh! I love the smileys! I used these too for the first time this month along with IC's. It was fun to see the smiley come up...I was so excited you would have thought I had a + hpt....:haha: I bought mine for a good price on Amazon:thumbup:
> 
> Anyway, you better get to BD'ing. :happydance:Click to expand...

 Thanks Faith, I think I'll have to try and buy them off of Amazon since they are cheaper!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> hey girls!!
> I'm Bethany:) 29 and ttc after tr...had surgery Feb 16th last year..Had my cycle starting around the 20th and was preggo in march but mc'd on Easter sunday:( Then got preggo again in May and mc'd AGAIN in early July...Nothing since then but believing this IS THE month!!!!!
> I'm 8DPO and I'm a POASA!!! I just ordered some IC's and as soon as those lil darlings come I'll be getting busy!!!! AF due the 13th...so praying she doesn't show ugly face for the next year!!!
> Any one get BFP's after TR???? Anyone 8DPO and having weird symptoms?!?!?!
> loads of :dust:

:hi: Welcome,good luck and congrats on your TR! Sorry for your losses :hugs: 
Fam-Sorry AF showed up hope you get your :bfp: next month!


----------



## needafriend

floppyears...update us girl!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

can any of my TR girls help me out w/ WHY you went to the doc??? I haven't read this whole thread..plan on getting really into it tonight..
just curious..someone posted she got her tubes cleaned out?? and what makes you think that you need that..??
many of you even know how much tube got removed, or fixed back up..I'm totally ignorant...did I go into this surgery blind, or w/ less thought of maintaince ?? I figured I'd gettem untied and that was that...
SHould I go and see my doc???


----------



## TTCbaby2011

fluterby429 said:


> Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input
> 
> Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.[/QUOT
> 
> I'm sure the other ladies has already answered your question, I just wanted to wish you good luck!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

fluterby429 said:


> Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input
> 
> Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.

 I'm sure the other ladies has answered your questions, I just wanted to wish you good luck!!


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> can any of my TR girls help me out w/ WHY you went to the doc??? I haven't read this whole thread..plan on getting really into it tonight..
> just curious..someone posted she got her tubes cleaned out?? and what makes you think that you need that..??
> many of you even know how much tube got removed, or fixed back up..I'm totally ignorant...did I go into this surgery blind, or w/ less thought of maintaince ?? I figured I'd gettem untied and that was that...
> SHould I go and see my doc???

I am sure some of the other ladies can answer your ?s better than I but I will give it a shot.

I have noticed TR ladies go to the dr quicker than ladies who have never been preg.I think mostly because they have already had children and get worried if it doesn't happen quickly.Thats how I am feeling now.

I found out my tube lengths from my TR dr after my surgery.So if you don't have yours you could check with your dr.

HSG is a test to make sure your tubes are open,as they can scar up from surgery.I have heard and believe it can flush out small blockages.Alot of ladies have said they have got that BFP shortly after this test.

Since it is coming up on a year since your TR.I would say yes I would see a dr just to get the all clear and put your mind at ease.But that is just my opinion.GL to you!!


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks fam!!! Seriously-thanks!!! SO, w/ the HSG(what is that stand for?) and what is the procedure like...is it painful? I feel like I don't know anything...I considered my doc to be a great man...was VERY sweet and caring but feel like IDK ANY of this stuff YOU girls talk about...He never mentioned to me anything except WHEN YOU gget your :bfp: come and see us for bloodwork..which I have done b/c had 2 mc's...once we find out that this is or isn't the mo...I may need to make appt...also need to start researching if my DH's med for high cholesterol is causing any ill effects to our TTC
thanks again Girl!!!
:dust: 
:hug:


----------



## famof6

Ladies where are you??I am trying to explain this and I have not had it done yet.LOL

Hysterosalpingogram is where they put dye through a small tube into your uterus to make sure they are not blocked.These wonderful ladies have said that if you do have a small blockage or if they are completely blocked it is painful others have said it was just uncomfortable.When I get mine I am going to assume it is going to be very painful and well if it happens not to be well that would be great.LOL


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmm...thanks!!! well, if this isn't :bfp: month probably will consider calling the doc pretty quik..thank for info...I would NEVER have known:shrug:
I'm going to google if my DH's meds could be a factor...sure, would rather NOT b preggers than lose again, but frustrating come up w/ NOTHING each month since July...he has high cholesterol and has a hard time eh-hmmm, NOT "going" so the doc gave some meds to prolong bd time...it's fine..will do the job, but mama wants some pleasure too ya know?!?!?! It's worked BUT if it's causing sperm flow to be limited I can do w/ out penetration pleasure until bean sticks!!
Thanks again darlin~appreciate it greatly:)
truckloads of :dust:


----------



## needafriend

tater....the norm is to have a HSG about 6 months to a year after your TR to see if the tubes are blocked or not. I begged for one early from my Dr and had one in april. It was painful for me but mine were open. I got pg the next month but sadly it was a mc. Then the next reg cycle I had that I was able to ttc I got pg.....who knows but it worked for me. GL girl an no ?? is ever stupid...ask away.


----------



## tatertahelon

Well, then i'd have to say I'm due..It will be a year since my surgery on Feb. 16th...I've BEEN preggo 2 x/s now..just haven't stuck...WAS really counting on this being the month..but attitude and feeling has changed since this morning...DH is pisssssssssssing me OFF>....arrrrrggg. I wanna cry, wait, i DID cry...I wanna freak out, wait I DID freak out..I just wanna POAS and they aren't here yet:(
I'm going to call dr right away ~maybe even tomorrow just for kicks,..if ends up I get my bfp I'll have fun canceling the appt!!!
Thanks girl!!!!
you sweet!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

i have tried and CANNOT read through the zillion pages on this thread,,can u will u tell me your story-i "needafriend!!?!?!?!?
Thanks!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TTCbaby2011 said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input
> 
> Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.[/QUOT
> 
> I'm sure the other ladies has already answered your question, I just wanted to wish you good luck!!
> 
> Hey hun just wanted to let you know that OPKS do NOT confirm Ovulation. THey can just comfirm you get the lh surge but if that surge is not stong enough you will not ovulate. The only way to know for sure when and if your are ovulating is by doing your temps. You will have a temp spike after O and yes opks are a good indicator that O is near that can't confirm that you have so by doing both you will know for sure what your body is doing.
> 
> Tater with the 2mcs your dr may be hesitant to do a hsg as they will say the pregnancies are proof your tubes are open. How far where you in the pregnancy before the mc? I had 2 chemicals prior to my hsg and the only reason my dr agreed to do mine was because apparently those can happen even with your tubes blocked. Good luckClick to expand...


----------



## mommax3

Tater im semi new to this whole thing and have learned alot from these ladies :) my dr. is not very informative either but you just have to be pushy and ask questions. This is my 4th month trying and I have yet to get my BFP and I know how much of an emotional roller coaster this is some days I really have to force my self to take a shower and function I feel like im just waiting all the time waiting to try waiting to find out waiting for af to go away. Hang in there it's going to happen its just the length of the journey that is untold. Keep positive :)


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Fam: sorry AF found you:hugs: Hopefully you'll be having an October baby:thumbup:
> 
> Momma: Dh & I weren't going to "try" either. Just get the reversal and if I get preggo yea! if not, we're still happy. Well, that theme stuck for about 2 weeks:haha: Now it's GAME ON! We would actually love to have SEVERAL more dc:happydance: We know that it is ultimately up to God..and we'll do our part as well.
> 
> Tater: :hi: Welcome! Oooh, I hope you get a BFP this cycle! Are you having any symptoms yet?:happydance:
> 
> afm, 3 dpo according to FF...dh asked yesterday, "so when can you test?":haha: he's still learning the whole science in the TTC thing. We never "tried" with our other dc so he assumes the same this time. Plus he's an extremely postive person..which helps when I'm not feeling so positive:pop:

FAithe I see you had your TR the month after me so your fairly new here too, have you had any bfp yet? I hope this is our month!!!!! Im not playing around anymore lol the last 3 months I tried just not as hard as im going to this month:) GOOd luck to you :dust:tons of just to all the TR ladies


----------



## needafriend

I was told that as well by my TR DR about opk's....but I was having the surge every month and used them. He told me to forget about them and BBT. To each their own...and whatever wrks.


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks momma!!!
It's amazing to me how crazy and crappy I seem to be through this..I mean, c'mon, it's not like I DON'T have ANYTHING to be thankful and grateful for...it's totally opposite, I have zillions of things to get on my knees before our Creator and give much thanks and praise...I DO NOT know what has taken over my like WHOLE self...it's just amazing to ME that I'm focusing on what I don't have rather than what I DO have and I REALLY REALLY really need to cut it out...
THanks for your encouragement. I need to get positive to help those that truly ARE less fortunate than me..just SUX that I THOUGHT I knew best and decided to go against my body and chose to get fixed
love and thanks and loads of :dust:


----------



## needafriend

tatertahelon said:


> i have tried and CANNOT read through the zillion pages on this thread,,can u will u tell me your story-i "needafriend!!?!?!?!?
> Thanks!!!

TL done after 3rd section in 2005 ---cut and coagulated. Divorced, remarried June 2009 to a great man with no kids. TR in Jan 2010, Dr said tube lengths were good. HSG done in April 2010, got pg, early mc in may. Was unable to TTC for a month due to lack of period and family was ill so I was out of town. Got a BFP in Aug 2010. Had some minor bleeding early due to a subchoromic hematoma but it has since absorbed and I am sure I had them with 2 of my other pg's but I had a gush of blood. 
I have a great Dr here in Edmonton, he is pretty old and only works part time. He did my reversal, is my baby Dr for the pg and will also be doing the seciton April 1 and the circusisum as he is a boy. This will be my fourth son....I turned 37 in Oct 2010. I used opk's as I was able to see a surge, I had great CM prior to the surge, I did BBT faithfully the month I concieved. Dr also put me on a high dose of vitamin D3..1000iui daily. We used preseed lube all the time when TTC as well as legs in the air-bum on a pillow for 20 mins after intercourse. (I have a major retroverted uterus)
Hope that helps...lol


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks NEEDA
It's nice to hear someone elses story that HAS gotten thd BFP..I've seen them, but no sticky beans, all losses:(
I really think I need to get to the doc and have that HSG...and also see what he advises about baby aspirin, b6 etc I just don't feel confident starting any or all of that on my own..don't wanna do it blindly...
Also, am concerned about the COST of HSG. I have read that girl paid like $930, $3100 for TR and We had to take a loan out for almost $11,000 for the TR itself and wonder how much more should we/do we invest into this...IVF is out for several reasons, but I wanna do what I can, but our ins didn't pay a cent for TR and I doubt will for the HSG...I just don't know what to do...???? I am tired of disappointments though:( DH is sooo relaxed..he's all like, lets just let it happen...well, we got pregger w/ our 1st son 2gether only 5 mo after dating and NOT ttc, then got married and was preggers AGAIN 2wks after wedding WHILE USING a CONDOM...go figure...
I've used preseed, but seem to have plenty of my own CM..not sure what's happening..AM bound and determine to BBT this month though!
thanks for your story horray for stick boy bean!! I love boys!!!
:hug:


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> thanks NEEDA
> It's nice to hear someone elses story that HAS gotten thd BFP..I've seen them, but no sticky beans, all losses:(
> I really think I need to get to the doc and have that HSG...and also see what he advises about baby aspirin, b6 etc I just don't feel confident starting any or all of that on my own..don't wanna do it blindly...
> Also, am concerned about the COST of HSG. I have read that girl paid like $930, $3100 for TR and We had to take a loan out for almost $11,000 for the TR itself and wonder how much more should we/do we invest into this...IVF is out for several reasons, but I wanna do what I can, but our ins didn't pay a cent for TR and I doubt will for the HSG...I just don't know what to do...???? I am tired of disappointments though:( DH is sooo relaxed..he's all like, lets just let it happen...well, we got pregger w/ our 1st son 2gether only 5 mo after dating and NOT ttc, then got married and was preggers AGAIN 2wks after wedding WHILE USING a CONDOM...go figure...
> I've used preseed, but seem to have plenty of my own CM..not sure what's happening..AM bound and determine to BBT this month though!
> thanks for your story horray for stick boy bean!! I love boys!!!
> :hug:

:hugs:I also did not think my ins would cover the hsg.I have ins thru my work and DH's but when I called they said they cover very little fertlity treatment.So I thought well that sux.They do however cover all testing and said hsg and sa were covered so it is a worth a try if not you are only wasting a phone call.It could just be taking a little longer for you than some.Stay strong and I hope you get that BFP soon.I have noticed too that TR prices vary.I think it depends on how far you are willing to travel.


----------



## Dash

Hey guys! I'm so glad to have found an active board for post-TR TTC! I had my TR on 12/27 and am currently waiting to TTC. I have my post-op this week and will see what the doctor says. But I'm hoping we will get the OK for my Feb cycle- I should O around the 25th.

So nice to read the stories! Does anybody know how many successes there have been since the board started last May?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well we have had no delieviries yet but Needafriend and I are due within days of eachother. So 2 babies will be born in April.


----------



## angelcake71

welcome Dash.. xx


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Fam: sorry AF found you:hugs: Hopefully you'll be having an October baby:thumbup:
> 
> Momma: Dh & I weren't going to "try" either. Just get the reversal and if I get preggo yea! if not, we're still happy. Well, that theme stuck for about 2 weeks:haha: Now it's GAME ON! We would actually love to have SEVERAL more dc:happydance: We know that it is ultimately up to God..and we'll do our part as well.
> 
> Tater: :hi: Welcome! Oooh, I hope you get a BFP this cycle! Are you having any symptoms yet?:happydance:
> 
> afm, 3 dpo according to FF...dh asked yesterday, "so when can you test?":haha: he's still learning the whole science in the TTC thing. We never "tried" with our other dc so he assumes the same this time. Plus he's an extremely postive person..which helps when I'm not feeling so positive:pop:
> 
> FAithe I see you had your TR the month after me so your fairly new here too, have you had any bfp yet? I hope this is our month!!!!! Im not playing around anymore lol the last 3 months I tried just not as hard as im going to this month:) GOOd luck to you :dust:tons of just to all the TR ladiesClick to expand...

Hi Momma! Yep, I'm pretty new to this TTC thing. No BFPs yet. This is our 2nd month of trying. Last month the only "help" I used was opks. However, I quit using them after CD 15...thinking I either o'd early or wasn't going to at all that month! What I didn't realize it that you can O later :dohh: Also, AF came for a visit 2 days early. NOW, on to month #2, I've been temping, using pre-seed (didn't actually insert as I had plenty of CM this cycle) and opks. I actually got a + opk this month! I didn't O until CD 17...which probably happened last month too, just didn't know it! so now I'm 4dpo :happydance: ...unfortunately, I've caught dh's cold :sad1: I have a really runny nose and headache...i hate to take anything for it..just in case
:winkwink: 

Anyway, I HOPE THIS IS OUR MONTH:happydance: What new things are you going to try this cycle?


----------



## mommax3

DASH-Congrats on your TR you will find being part of this thread to be so great! THe woman here are sweet, informative, and its so helpfull to have woman that are in the same boat to talk to. Im so happy to have found this thread it really makes a great difference in my well being. Where did you get your TR done? I had mine done locally and I was told to wait 3 months before trying but I did'nt listen I have been trying ever since my first period after the TR. Good luck


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Fam: sorry AF found you:hugs: Hopefully you'll be having an October baby:thumbup:
> 
> Momma: Dh & I weren't going to "try" either. Just get the reversal and if I get preggo yea! if not, we're still happy. Well, that theme stuck for about 2 weeks:haha: Now it's GAME ON! We would actually love to have SEVERAL more dc:happydance: We know that it is ultimately up to God..and we'll do our part as well.
> 
> Tater: :hi: Welcome! Oooh, I hope you get a BFP this cycle! Are you having any symptoms yet?:happydance:
> 
> afm, 3 dpo according to FF...dh asked yesterday, "so when can you test?":haha: he's still learning the whole science in the TTC thing. We never "tried" with our other dc so he assumes the same this time. Plus he's an extremely postive person..which helps when I'm not feeling so positive:pop:
> 
> FAithe I see you had your TR the month after me so your fairly new here too, have you had any bfp yet? I hope this is our month!!!!! Im not playing around anymore lol the last 3 months I tried just not as hard as im going to this month:) GOOd luck to you :dust:tons of just to all the TR ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Momma! Yep, I'm pretty new to this TTC thing. No BFPs yet. This is our 2nd month of trying. Last month the only "help" I used was opks. However, I quit using them after CD 15...thinking I either o'd early or wasn't going to at all that month! What I didn't realize it that you can O later :dohh: Also, AF came for a visit 2 days early. NOW, on to month #2, I've been temping, using pre-seed (didn't actually insert as I had plenty of CM this cycle) and opks. I actually got a + opk this month! I didn't O until CD 17...which probably happened last month too, just didn't know it! so now I'm 4dpo :happydance: ...unfortunately, I've caught dh's cold :sad1: I have a really runny nose and headache...i hate to take anything for it..just in case
> :winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I HOPE THIS IS OUR MONTH:happydance: What new things are you going to try this cycle?Click to expand...

FX crossed you caught that egg:thumbup: I have'nt been as serious as other woman on here seem to be I did do the opk last month but as soon as I got the double line I stopped testing and just Bd that day. I did order the pre seed it still has not come yet so im sure I wont be able to use it this month I figure starting today Im just going to BD everyday until sunday lol that this months method. Im so lost when it comes to tracking temps and stuff like that I dont know what a spike means or a drop and really it seems overwhelming to me. I find myself very obsessed wtih this whol process and if I temp and opk I think I will be even more obsessed. hopefully we dont have to try again after this month then I wont have to worry about temping but if I dont conceive this month I will look into it.SO anyway wow! o on day 17 I can see how you probably missed it last month. Im still semi + this month because I could have missed mine the last 3 months as well.:dust:truck loads of dust to you hope your another success story for us TR ladies ps: sorry I write so much and often im a sahm and obssesed lol


----------



## Sagapo75

Hi Dash! Hi Tater! Dash, congrats on your TR! I wish you both babydust!

Hello and babydust to the rest of the ladies!

I am 11dpo today...Usually at 10dpo, I am already having cramps and a backache...but nothing yesterday or today...not that it means it won't start anytime...because I just don't FEEL preggers.

I am going to make myself test tomorrow...just scared I will see negative...again...but it's ok if it is, I guess....I have until May before I have to go back for an HSG...so whether or not this month...I will just keep plugging away, LOL. And I do have to say, I am intrigued by the whole baking soda thing. If this is not my month, I will try that in addition to everything else I have been doing...and I really pulled out all the stops this month... perseverance, eh?

I saw that one of the girls a while back said that they were sipping on Robitussin... I took Mucinex up until I knew I ovulated...in the pill form...much more palatable...


----------



## Dash

A few question- what does FX mean? And frer? Been on a few boards and have never seen those ones!

Reedsgirl- Congrats! Very exciting!

MommaX3- I had mine done locally, at a place called GYFT. 

The doc previously told me 3 months, but that we will discuss it more based on my healing at the post-op. If I try during my Feb cycle it will be just over 2 months...but i feel pretty comfortable with that. My healing has gone great- the only sensitivity I have left is topical, my skin feels stretched and mad and aches.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Fam: sorry AF found you:hugs: Hopefully you'll be having an October baby:thumbup:
> 
> Momma: Dh & I weren't going to "try" either. Just get the reversal and if I get preggo yea! if not, we're still happy. Well, that theme stuck for about 2 weeks:haha: Now it's GAME ON! We would actually love to have SEVERAL more dc:happydance: We know that it is ultimately up to God..and we'll do our part as well.
> 
> Tater: :hi: Welcome! Oooh, I hope you get a BFP this cycle! Are you having any symptoms yet?:happydance:
> 
> afm, 3 dpo according to FF...dh asked yesterday, "so when can you test?":haha: he's still learning the whole science in the TTC thing. We never "tried" with our other dc so he assumes the same this time. Plus he's an extremely postive person..which helps when I'm not feeling so positive:pop:
> 
> FAithe I see you had your TR the month after me so your fairly new here too, have you had any bfp yet? I hope this is our month!!!!! Im not playing around anymore lol the last 3 months I tried just not as hard as im going to this month:) GOOd luck to you :dust:tons of just to all the TR ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Momma! Yep, I'm pretty new to this TTC thing. No BFPs yet. This is our 2nd month of trying. Last month the only "help" I used was opks. However, I quit using them after CD 15...thinking I either o'd early or wasn't going to at all that month! What I didn't realize it that you can O later :dohh: Also, AF came for a visit 2 days early. NOW, on to month #2, I've been temping, using pre-seed (didn't actually insert as I had plenty of CM this cycle) and opks. I actually got a + opk this month! I didn't O until CD 17...which probably happened last month too, just didn't know it! so now I'm 4dpo :happydance: ...unfortunately, I've caught dh's cold :sad1: I have a really runny nose and headache...i hate to take anything for it..just in case
> :winkwink:
> 
> Anyway, I HOPE THIS IS OUR MONTH:happydance: What new things are you going to try this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> FX crossed you caught that egg:thumbup: I have'nt been as serious as other woman on here seem to be I did do the opk last month but as soon as I got the double line I stopped testing and just Bd that day. I did order the pre seed it still has not come yet so im sure I wont be able to use it this month I figure starting today Im just going to BD everyday until sunday lol that this months method. Im so lost when it comes to tracking temps and stuff like that I dont know what a spike means or a drop and really it seems overwhelming to me. I find myself very obsessed wtih this whol process and if I temp and opk I think I will be even more obsessed. hopefully we dont have to try again after this month then I wont have to worry about temping but if I dont conceive this month I will look into it.SO anyway wow! o on day 17 I can see how you probably missed it last month. Im still semi + this month because I could have missed mine the last 3 months as well.:dust:truck loads of dust to you hope your another success story for us TR ladies ps: sorry I write so much and often im a sahm and obssesed lolClick to expand...

Hey, you should chart online with www.fertilityfriend.com. It takes the guesswork out of temping and makes it super easy...they also give you lots of tips, etc. I use it. I temp, I take opks (I use ClearBlue Easy Digital...also takes the guesswork out), I take Mucinex up until I know I have ovulated, then I take 81mg of aspirin every day after ovulation up until AF...I also keep a journal of all symptoms just so I know month to month what is normal or what isn't...what is truly new, etc...and I think that is all I do...other than elevate my hips after BD... I try to stay there as LONG as possible, but at the very minimum, 30 minutes...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX means fingers crossed and FRER is a First Response Early Result pregnancy test


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> A few question- what does FX mean? And frer? Been on a few boards and have never seen those ones!
> 
> Reedsgirl- Congrats! Very exciting!
> 
> MommaX3- I had mine done locally, at a place called GYFT.
> 
> The doc previously told me 3 months, but that we will discuss it more based on my healing at the post-op. If I try during my Feb cycle it will be just over 2 months...but i feel pretty comfortable with that. My healing has gone great- the only sensitivity I have left is topical, my skin feels stretched and mad and aches.

You might have said already...but when was your TR? Mine was 10/15/10. And FRER is a First Response Early pregnancy test...they are usually the ones I use...


----------



## Dash

reedsgirl1138 said:


> FX means fingers crossed and FRER is a First Response Early Result pregnancy test


Thanks!


----------



## tatertahelon

WeLcOmE dash!!!!
horray for TR's!!!!! You are fresh from surgery!!! How do you feel!!! I had my TR on Feb16 09 and was preggers in March!!! MC'd But your 1st cycle can be a charmer!!!!!

GL and fx'd!!!!
loads of :dust: to us ALL!!!!!


----------



## Superstoked

Welcome Dash! Many new faces :) YAY for the TR ladies!

I had a scan today and had levels checked, scan was clean no signs of anything, and levels are now at 6. So I do not need to go back for more bloods, she said if they are below 10 then I do not need to be retested. I think the levels went down pretty quickly, I started at 173, 243, 238,156, 50, 6 . I am glad this is over, bleeding has stopped, was told to wait a month (regular cycle) and try again. We will see... I am kinda drained from it all and glad to move on but never will forget.

Thank you all for your support ladies!


----------



## needafriend

Super....glad your well. back on the ttc train soon. YAY

Welcome dash....I am Carole. My TR cost close to $5000 with hospital fee's etc. All of my hsg, bloods etc are totally coevered by health care in Canada, I am shocked that u ladies have to pay out of pocket for them. Wishing u a short TTC journey.


----------



## tatertahelon

awww sorry stoked:( Sux... when I had my 1st MC right after TR My last blood level was 6 too...then they stopped checking...it IS draining isn't it:(

GL and fx'd for this MONTH!! To be a happy fun bd month!!!!

:dust: and :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Glad to hear your doing better Super. XX


----------



## tatertahelon

What are the US ladies paying for their TR>..every SINGLE one that has mentioned so far are WAAAAAAAY less than what DH and I paid...

and are you paying out of pkt for your HSG in US???
That's my next step and really should call the doc to find out for sure, but am just wondering
thanks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater I paid 5800 for mine but all in all with travel and everything it was about 7grand. My HSG was covered by my isurance but I think it just depends on what your dr puts it in for and what if any that your insurance will pay for feritilty issues.


----------



## tatertahelon

well, that'll be Sa WEET if ins will cover at least something...if not we'll have to save for it and not sure how long that may take~depending on the cost...I don't wanna owe the bank anymore..they are scammers...and hate getting $$ from them...

Thanks tho girl..wonder why my TR was SOOOO much..hmmm?


----------



## tatertahelon

I just called doc and made an appt...not FOR the HSG, but just to see what's going on and WHY he thinks sooo many pregnancies that don't stick...He may wanna send me for HSG, and HOPEFULLY b/c it's NOT considered a fertility or infertility issue it WILL be covered by our insurance!!!!
I think I feel better ALL ready!!!!!

phew
thanks for letting me rant and vent reeds!!! :hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:



> Welcome Dash! Many new faces :) YAY for the TR ladies!
> 
> I had a scan today and had levels checked, scan was clean no signs of anything, and levels are now at 6. So I do not need to go ack for more bloods, she said if they are below 10 then I do not need to be retested. I think the levels went down pretty quickly, I started at 173, 243, 238,156, 50, 6 . I am glad this is over, bleeding has stopped, was told to wait a month (regular cycle) and try again. We will see... I am kinda drained from it all and glad to move on but never will forget.
> 
> Thank you all for your support ladies!

Glad you are feeling better. :hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> What are the US ladies paying for their TR>..every SINGLE one that has mentioned so far are WAAAAAAAY less than what DH and I paid...
> 
> and are you paying out of pkt for your HSG in US???
> That's my next step and really should call the doc to find out for sure, but am just wondering
> thanks

My TR was $6500.00, but it covered everything, all my tests, before and after surgery...

If I have to have an HSG in May, I am 99% sure I will have to pay for that on my own...and that's ok. My doctor said that they will file it anyway, just to see what happens, but that I will most likely have to pay...either way, I hope I won't have to go back...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> well, that'll be Sa WEET if ins will cover at least something...if not we'll have to save for it and not sure how long that may take~depending on the cost...I don't wanna owe the bank anymore..they are scammers...and hate getting $$ from them...
> 
> Thanks tho girl..wonder why my TR was SOOOO much..hmmm?


All places are different. I had to drive to North Carlina to have mine down. Here in Mo it would have been 12000 with a 3 day hospital stay that I would have also had to pay and for the anathisologist.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> well, that'll be Sa WEET if ins will cover at least something...if not we'll have to save for it and not sure how long that may take~depending on the cost...I don't wanna owe the bank anymore..they are scammers...and hate getting $$ from them...
> 
> Thanks tho girl..wonder why my TR was SOOOO much..hmmm?

You may have said already...and if so, sorry...but how much was your TR??


----------



## Superstoked

Wow, you ladies paid more than I did! I paid 2200.00, 1000.00 for Doctor, 800 for anathisologist and 400 for one night stay. They first told me 3000.00 but when I paid everyone seperate that's all it came too.


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> well, that'll be Sa WEET if ins will cover at least something...if not we'll have to save for it and not sure how long that may take~depending on the cost...I don't wanna owe the bank anymore..they are scammers...and hate getting $$ from them...
> 
> Thanks tho girl..wonder why my TR was SOOOO much..hmmm?
> 
> 
> All places are different. I had to drive to North Carlina to have mine down. Here in Mo it would have been 12000 with a 3 day hospital stay that I would have also had to pay and for the anathisologist.Click to expand...

Yeah, mine included the cost of the anesthesiologist... Mine was a full, open surgery. Not laprascopic. Is that what most of you had? However, even though it was an open abdominal surgery, it was done in my doctor's surgical suite...and after some time in their recovery suite...I was released the same day and had no complications whatsoever. I was SOOOO worried. I was scared that I would not be able to walk after having an incision that was the SAME as my two previous c-sections...but I did and it wasn't that bad. My husband was the best nursemaid ever and recovery was fairly quick.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Where I went covered everything. And was a full open as well...same day and I stayed in their hotel and the nurse came the next day to check me and released to me to go home.


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Where I went covered everything. And was a full open as well...same day and I stayed in their hotel and the nurse came the next day to check me and released to me to go home.

Did you go to Dr. Berger in Chapel Hill? I remember seeing that someone in this group had. I live in South Carolina and am lucky that there is a fertility specialist in the town where I live...Greenville. And they will continue to follow me when and if I get a BFP...


----------



## needafriend

I was thinking and mine wasn't $5000...it was about $4200... didn't stay in the hospital over nite as i knew I would never sleep and other than being nauesated from the anestetic, I felt like a super model afterwards. Some of you ladies paid a ton...WOW we got to use it as a tax right off and got back abotu $3000 of it.


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya saga!!! we paid $11,000..that did break down though..anesth, doc, and the facility where it was done..everyone got their cut...my surgery was just like my c-sections..right at the same scar...he took out old ST:) no bigger, no smaller...I stayed for many hours..until they said I could go..I've had LOTS of surgeries and NEVER once had a bad time w/ going under...I can't get anyone, not even doc office to tell me a rough idea on cost of HSG..ya'll that have had it~ins covered it, so you don't know...I'm praying that'll be the case for mine...I don't want anymore outta pocket :/

thanks for all your diff stories...
I'm routing for all the TR gals!!! WE NEED MORE BFP!!!

(where ARE my IC's)!!!!!! 
:dust: and :hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hiya saga!!! we paid $11,000..that did break down though..anesth, doc, and the facility where it was done..everyone got their cut...my surgery was just like my c-sections..right at the same scar...he took out old ST:) no bigger, no smaller...I stayed for many hours..until they said I could go..I've had LOTS of surgeries and NEVER once had a bad time w/ going under...I can't get anyone, not even doc office to tell me a rough idea on cost of HSG..ya'll that have had it~ins covered it, so you don't know...I'm praying that'll be the case for mine...I don't want anymore outta pocket :/
> 
> thanks for all your diff stories...
> I'm routing for all the TR gals!!! WE NEED MORE BFP!!!
> 
> (where ARE my IC's)!!!!!!
> :dust: and :hug:

Your surgery sounds a lot like mine...and my scar is the same too. I had two previous c-sections, so the thought of having that kind of surgery did not scare me after that. 

I have no idea how much the HSG will cost...I guess the closer I get to May, I will ask...but I will keep my fingers crossed that I don't have to find out!

And of course, my fingers will be crossed for everyone else too!:kiss:


----------



## mommax3

HEy guys what are IC's? and I notice you all have strip pregnancy tests what is up with that lol


----------



## Dash

Whoa, I paid $9,032 exactly for my tubal- it included pre and post-op care, anesthesia, surgeons fee, and surgical center fee. That's about the going rate here- actually it was the CHEAPEST I found in my area! It was an outpatient procedure. I checked in at 1 and was home by 6.


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Whoa, I paid $9,032 exactly for my tubal- it included pre and post-op care, anesthesia, surgeons fee, and surgical center fee. That's about the going rate here- actually it was the CHEAPEST I found in my area! It was an outpatient procedure. I checked in at 1 and was home by 6.

Yep...yours sounds like mine. In and out...but if this works, it will be the BEST money I ever spent!


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm w/ ya saga!!!! I had a small..ohhh maybe shouldn't have ever done this..DH lovingly turned that conversation around and I got my love for children back into the forefront of my mind!!!

OK girls!!! DH DID arrive home w/ IC's WOOT WOOT:wohoo: BUUUT, i gota :bfn: Knew I would, but will pee on one a day at least until :af: comes...

Momma:IC is internet Cheapies...that's why we all have those kind of strips..we are POASA :) and have to buy super cheap ones for our peeing fetish~~so ya know~ don't spend too much money =; if your bfp doesn't come right away...
tomorrow is a new day:) love my TR girls!!!!
loads of fertile :dust:


----------



## Dash

Brilliant! I'm going to go look online for some cheap strips- just to prepare O:)


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Momma, I *highly* second Fertility Friend!:thumbup: The little paper strip that came with my BBT therm. looked :huh: confusing! Now I just log in to my FF account and enter my temp..they do all the charting..super easy!

As for my TR costs, I went to Dr. Sanchez at Florida Fertilty in Clearwater/St. Petersburg. I paid $4000 for everything, excluding pre-op blood work which cost another $129. Their prices vary some, based on BMI and number of previous abdominal surgeries.:flower:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> Hey guys! I'm so glad to have found an active board for post-TR TTC! I had my TR on 12/27 and am currently waiting to TTC. I have my post-op this week and will see what the doctor says. But I'm hoping we will get the OK for my Feb cycle- I should O around the 25th.
> 
> So nice to read the stories! Does anybody know how many successes there have been since the board started last May?

:hi: and welcome!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Superstoked said:


> Welcome Dash! Many new faces :) YAY for the TR ladies!
> 
> I had a scan today and had levels checked, scan was clean no signs of anything, and levels are now at 6. So I do not need to go back for more bloods, she said if they are below 10 then I do not need to be retested. I think the levels went down pretty quickly, I started at 173, 243, 238,156, 50, 6 . I am glad this is over, bleeding has stopped, was told to wait a month (regular cycle) and try again. We will see... I am kinda drained from it all and glad to move on but never will forget.
> 
> Thank you all for your support ladies!

 Glad to hear everything is going okay. I want to wish you good luck when its your time to ttc again!


----------



## tatertahelon

Got mine on ebay..25 HPT and 25 OPK for like $9.00 ;)


----------



## needafriend

Adanma, anxious,Ready, floppyears, navy, josie....where r u? Opps if I forgot anyone else. 
Hope all u quiet gals are ok.


----------



## mommax3

I just bought the 25 opk and 25 preg tests on amazon for almost 10 but the shipping was 10 too because I want them asap so I can start the opks. If AF arrives this month I will most def. buy a bbt so I can start that too


----------



## fluterby429

tater when I said "shot" I meant chance. My husband is in the Army and is currently deployed to Iraq. He will get to come home in Feb and it is supposed to be during my fertile period.

I know some may have answered you about the hsg question but I'm going to just in case cause I prob wont get a chance to read through all the post from today. I had mine done on 12/10/10. My TR surgeon suggested getting it done 2 mo post op I just didn't have the opportunity due to my life craziness. Anywho I was able to get it done. It wasn't that bad at all for me. I cramped a little afterward but nothing major. Some ladies have said it hurts. Most of the ladies that said that had a blockage and sometimes this HSG can remove that blockage. They say you are more fertile for up to 3 mo after. I will be on my 2nd cycle when DH gets home. I would highly recommend you have this done. It puts your mind at ease and it could clear some things up for you.

I belonged to a forum for the place where I went to have my surgery (cause I went to MX) for 9 month before I even went to have my TR. I still belong to it to this day. This is where I learned soooo much information. 

I hope this helped you out a little. Ask away.


----------



## fluterby429

oh and if you go on ebay and look for OPK's look for the Wondfo brand. You can get 30 OPK and 10 pg test for $1.00 plus $5.00 shipping. Super duper cheap!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

What are the US ladies paying for their TR>..every SINGLE one that has mentioned so far are WAAAAAAAY less than what DH and I paid...

and are you paying out of pkt for your HSG in US???
That's my next step and really should call the doc to find out for sure, but am just wondering
thanks 

I paid only $2600 for my TR but I went to Mexico. I had to pay for a shuttle driver to and from South TX along with plane tickets for dh and I. All together it was less than $4000. I did not have to pay out of pocket for my hsg. I have military insurance and they cover everything for fertility issues. You can check with your doctor and have them code it like it is a test for heavy mentral bleeding (cause this test is also used for that as well not just fertility) and usually insurance will cover it. GOOD LUCK


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I use the Wondfo OPK test off of ebay to. I also bought some of the wondfo pg test along with them. Has anyone used the wondfo pg test and got a +?


----------



## mommax3

wondfo is the kind I got too, I guess i overpaid my total with shippping was 20 bucks I guess thats still cheaper then the store ones :)


----------



## Sagapo75

Ok, goodnight ladies...

I am testing in the morning. I will let you know what happens...but deep down, I think it will be negative...we'll see...if it is...that's okay, just try again next month, right? This is my third month TTC...but I really don't think I should count the first cycle...it was so weird, I guess from the surgery, that I don't think there was ever a chance I could have conceived that cycle...so maybe I should just count this one as #2.

Anyway...I will let you guys know. I have a 14 day luteal phase every single time, so tomorrow is day 12...good chance to get an accurate result. AF is due on Friday...keep your fingers crossed...and babydust to everyone!


----------



## Superstoked

Sagapo75 said:


> Ok, goodnight ladies...
> 
> I am testing in the morning. I will let you know what happens...but deep down, I think it will be negative...we'll see...if it is...that's okay, just try again next month, right? This is my third month TTC...but I really don't think I should count the first cycle...it was so weird, I guess from the surgery, that I don't think there was ever a chance I could have conceived that cycle...so maybe I should just count this one as #2.
> 
> Anyway...I will let you guys know. I have a 14 day luteal phase every single time, so tomorrow is day 12...good chance to get an accurate result. AF is due on Friday...keep your fingers crossed...and babydust to everyone!


Fx hun xx


----------



## tatertahelon

fluterby429 said:


> tater when I said "shot" I meant chance. My husband is in the Army and is currently deployed to Iraq. He will get to come home in Feb and it is supposed to be during my fertile period.
> 
> I know some may have answered you about the hsg question but I'm going to just in case cause I prob wont get a chance to read through all the post from today. I had mine done on 12/10/10. My TR surgeon suggested getting it done 2 mo post op I just didn't have the opportunity due to my life craziness. Anywho I was able to get it done. It wasn't that bad at all for me. I cramped a little afterward but nothing major. Some ladies have said it hurts. Most of the ladies that said that had a blockage and sometimes this HSG can remove that blockage. They say you are more fertile for up to 3 mo after. I will be on my 2nd cycle when DH gets home. I would highly recommend you have this done. It puts your mind at ease and it could clear some things up for you.
> 
> I belonged to a forum for the place where I went to have my surgery (cause I went to MX) for 9 month before I even went to have my TR. I still belong to it to this day. This is where I learned soooo much information.
> 
> I hope this helped you out a little. Ask away.

Thanks Girl!!I actually DID make the appt today for lots of Q's and to discuss the HSG..it's NExt fri the 21st..I came to my breaking point today and figured going to see the doc is pretty much only thing going to make me feel better..DH was TOTALLY on board,which made me have tears..and so yeah, phew, I DO feel lots better...The doc office did tell me that HSG isn't necessarily a fertility or infertility issue, so most likely ins WILL cover it, or at least something:) YAY!! I have HUGE pain tolerance~so I'm really not that worried about THAT part at all..just want SOMETHING figured out!!! Thanks for your patience and all your info ..super duper appreciate ya!!!!
I'm praying and hoping and x'n everything for ya, for THIS cycle girl!!!!
loads of :dust: to ya!!!! Keep us posted:) :) :) :)
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

I've never even hear of wando fou or whatever...haha


----------



## tatertahelon

fx'd for ya Super!!!!! Looking real forward to hearing about that bfp!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!
I POAS again tonight negatory...but now my moods all up up up b/c I made that appt w/ doc!!!

Routing for all my TR girls!!!!!!!!
:dust:
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

holy canoli, my bb's are KILLING me..I NEVER EVER noticed this b4 AF b4 EVER...it's making me nutso...haha, what doesn't..? BUT seriously ..this is CA razy...I got my IC's~tested 2x's def neg and def thinking I'm feeling af coming on, but wowza, my bb's...anyone else's af closing in and having treeemendous bb pain?!?! this is pretty darn near all of a sudden too..for a couple of days now my R armpits been sore, then today my L started w/ that same feeling, but not it's right behind my nips...Ugh, I just wanna hold them..
I have insomnia, I know, I'm talking to myself!
lots and lots of:dust:


----------



## Navy2mom

HOLY COW!!! last time i was on which was today cuz i wrote in my TTC journal .....but actually checking in with the group we were at page 395 or 396.....now we are at 407(I have alot of reading to do!!) LOL
nothing much to report....this is CD4 and af was in town for 2 days and very light and spotty,not normal for me but i'll take so i can go on to a new cycle!!
DH did make me laugh tonight though....we went and visited our friends that just had their baby on Sunday afternoon....Dh held baby Dillion and fell in love with the little tike:) well as we were walking back to the car he looks at me tells me he loves me and that he has baby fever!!! LMAO
DH says we need to put more effort into making another baby(i'm not sure how much more he wants us to do cuz we do it all right now!!)....I was rolling cuz the look on is face is so serious and determine :) and then at home DH says he is going to have a "talk" with is swimmers and give them strict orders to follow....:haha: I can't help but laugh ladies it's just too cute and funny!!! 
Sad part is that this month will be a bust for us cuz DH is leaving this week for 3 weeks,so hopefully Feb. will be our lucky month.


----------



## Sagapo75

Ahhh...just as I thought. A negative test this morning. Bummer.

I will just have to try again...looks like I will be trying that baking soda thing after all....


----------



## mommax3

Navy that is too funny at least you and your husband can make lite of some stressfull situations sounds like a great relationship god will surly bless you :)
Sag im so sorry but your not out until the witch comes :)
Tater I feel ya im crazy too when it comes to this stuff sometimes I live on the computer looking up stuff or reading others stories, The dr. will def. ease your mind


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: is baking soda the same as bicarbonate of soda :wacko: or bking powder?? we have both inthe uk.. and they both contain some bicarbonate of soda, though the baking powder is a raising agent.. I seem to have lost track of things on here too... :blush::blush:


----------



## angelcake71

Navy2mom said:


> HOLY COW!!! last time i was on which was today cuz i wrote in my TTC journal .....but actually checking in with the group we were at page 395 or 396.....now we are at 407(I have alot of reading to do!!) LOL
> nothing much to report....this is CD4 and af was in town for 2 days and very light and spotty,not normal for me but i'll take so i can go on to a new cycle!!
> DH did make me laugh tonight though....we went and visited our friends that just had their baby on Sunday afternoon....Dh held baby Dillion and fell in love with the little tike:) well as we were walking back to the car he looks at me tells me he loves me and that he has baby fever!!! LMAO
> DH says we need to put more effort into making another baby(i'm not sure how much more he wants us to do cuz we do it all right now!!)....I was rolling cuz the look on is face is so serious and determine :) and then at home DH says he is going to have a "talk" with is swimmers and give them strict orders to follow....:haha: I can't help but laugh ladies it's just too cute and funny!!!
> Sad part is that this month will be a bust for us cuz DH is leaving this week for 3 weeks,so hopefully Feb. will be our lucky month.

I hope so too Navy x


----------



## tatertahelon

awww saga:( bummer:( when is AF due? 
I took a test this a.m. too and was also :bfn: OH well, looking forward to a newly devised plan for this up coming cycle...do you BBT/chart?
Keep us posted if anything changes!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

that's funny Navy!!
yeah, really, like how much more effort?!?! HAHA, I didn't realize this was all sooo much stinking work..I mean, this cycle I'm going this route: SMEP, BBT/Charting and Robi, I'm wondering how much time that's really going to consume, plus ya gotta add the time in the bedroom ;)
it's crazy b/c I've NEVER "tried" before and it just happened...
God WILL bless us!! He KNOWS the desires of our hearts, just doesn't happen to always fulfill them in OUR timing..it's not easy, that's for sure but how much greater will it all be after we've tried so hard!?!?!
fx'd for ya in Feb Navy~keep us posted on that talk he has w/ his:spermy: lol!!!
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

howdy momma!!! 
think, no, i know DH is getting tired of me living on the puter...BUT, up side is I've learned SOOO much..I'm a real simple human, so my insomniac nights of reading have actually given my brain overload:wacko: 
everyone's opinions/sites vary, and I already confuse EaSiLy:dohh:
but certainly have gained LOTS of info...
I would NEVER have thought I needed a visit to the doc if it wasn't for this site, and this thread in particular..now that I've come to find out about HSG my hopes are sooo much higher than 2 days ago..

fx'd and prayers for all my TR girls!!!
:dust: :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> awww saga:( bummer:( when is AF due?
> I took a test this a.m. too and was also :bfn: OH well, looking forward to a newly devised plan for this up coming cycle...do you BBT/chart?
> Keep us posted if anything changes!!!!!
> :dust:

It's due on Friday, but I am cramping and spotting today, which is weird. The only time I EVER spot before AF is the day before...so the spotting kind of surprised me. I ALWAYS have a 14 day luteal phase...no matter when I start cramping, etc...but to me, it seems like AF is coming early with these symptoms? Weird. And with EVERY AF, I have a low backache, but not this time. I don't think I am pregnant though....I really think AF is coming. I just think my body is adjusting to "running normally" again after TR. I just wish it would regulate so I would know what is normal and what isn't...

Oh and I am 12dpo today


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm sorry, I'm sure you said, when was TR? 
Yeah, things do seem abnormal this time huh?! hopefully IF af even does come ;) 
you'll be back to regulated from this cycle!!!

it's sooo frustrating when it all seems a guessing game...
awww, honey...keep you chin up !!!! 
fx'd for you girl
:dust:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> awww saga:( bummer:( when is AF due?
> I took a test this a.m. too and was also :bfn: OH well, looking forward to a newly devised plan for this up coming cycle...do you BBT/chart?
> Keep us posted if anything changes!!!!!
> :dust:

And yep, I do BBT charting. My temps have not yet dropped below the coverline...but I suspect they will tomorrow. They haven't risen either...they've been the exact same for the past two days...so I really think they will drop and AF is coming...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I'm sorry, I'm sure you said, when was TR?
> Yeah, things do seem abnormal this time huh?! hopefully IF af even does come ;)
> you'll be back to regulated from this cycle!!!
> 
> it's sooo frustrating when it all seems a guessing game...
> awww, honey...keep you chin up !!!!
> fx'd for you girl
> :dust:

Thanks so much! I had my TR on October 15, 2010. My doctor told me to start trying right away...but honestly, I had no business trying that first cycle after surgery. I had surgery on the 15th, AF came on the 22nd...a whole week early....from the trauma of the surgery, I guess...and that was the most horrific cycle ever. I cramped the entire month!!! But, even though it showed up early that month, I ovulated just like I normally do (on day 13 or 14) and then had a 14 day luteal phase. SOOOOO....even though I have officially been trying for 3 cycles now (this is the third and this AF will begin the 4th) I really think I should only count 2 cycles TTC because the first one was just not normal and I think I had no real chance of conception that month. So, if I count that way...this cycle coming up will really be #3 and I shouldn't be too bummed...it'll just take some time.

I guess the two most frustrating things for me are (a) when I wasn't trying before my TL (TL in 7/2004), I got pregnant twice, which resulted in my eldest daughter and my younger son and daughter, whom are twins...it happened so easily and now that I WANT it to happen...it's taking its sweet time....grrr....and (b) I am remarried...which is why I had the TR. My DH has never had children. I am 35 (will be 36 next month) and he is 41. The scary thing that keeps popping into my mind is...will be be ABLE to conceive together??? I know we will and that I should stay positive....but the only thing that will make me feel better is a BFP...ya know?


----------



## jasminep0489

reedsgirl1138 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input
> 
> Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.[/QUOT
> 
> I'm sure the other ladies has already answered your question, I just wanted to wish you good luck!!
> 
> Hey hun just wanted to let you know that OPKS do NOT confirm Ovulation. THey can just comfirm you get the lh surge but if that surge is not stong enough you will not ovulate. The only way to know for sure when and if your are ovulating is by doing your temps. You will have a temp spike after O and yes opks are a good indicator that O is near that can't confirm that you have so by doing both you will know for sure what your body is doing.
> 
> Tater with the 2mcs your dr may be hesitant to do a hsg as they will say the pregnancies are proof your tubes are open. How far where you in the pregnancy before the mc? I had 2 chemicals prior to my hsg and the only reason my dr agreed to do mine was because apparently those can happen even with your tubes blocked. Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Really? You can have a chemical even if your tubes are blocked? Well, ain't that a bummer! I just had a few faint positives which turned into a chemical pregnancy. :cry: I was hoping that meant my tubes ain't scarring back up. I had my surgery on Nov. 19 last year and this was my first month of TTC.
> 
> Anyways.....hey to all the new TR ladies! I post more in the other TR thread, but it's good to see so many women along the same journey as me. I'm 34, DH 36 (married almost 13 yrs.), DS 11, and DD 13 (who is also a very good artist just look at my avatar) and like I said before I just started TTC last month, but just found out I M/C. Onto cycle #2 now. I had my TR done by Dr. Rogers in JAckson, TN for $5000 (travel included). I'm in college and husband is a subcontractor so I don't have insurance when I want to get the HSG done I will have to pay for it. I have heard its about $600 or less where I live though.Click to expand...


----------



## Adanma

jasmine: I saw Dr. Rogers too. I had a wonderful experience!

hello to everyone new! looking forward to getting to know you!

I haven't gone back and read everything yet, but I will get around to it. I hope all is well with everybody!

Cd 10 for me today if I count the first day of bleeding as Cd 1. I don't know how normal this cycle will be. Last time I had a really short luteal phase the first cycle after mc like 9 days. I hope this is a normal cycle. I am going to go ahead and ttc this cycle. I had a long chat with God and I know I just need to have faith and put my trust in Him that his judgement is right. All I can do is take care of myself and have well timed bding. The rest is out of my hands! So we will try. I am already having some O type pain again on both sides although it is alternating, not hurting at the same time this time. It was so awful when everything would just throb and ache at once! I had pain for a few days before Oing this past cycle too though so... will start bding right away and hopefully this will be the last cycle!

I did the baking soda thing just to test it out yesterday and seriously in about an hour I had so much cm! I think I'll be trying it again once O is a bit nearer!

In non ttc news: my husbands grandfather is very very sick. His kindeys are failing and he is refusing medical care at this point. They gave him 6 weeks best case scenario. We are going to go up with the kids on saturday to see him one last time. So sad. His grandma died 2 years ago and that was hard on him. I'm praying he goes peacefully and not in pain.

Adanma


----------



## mommax3

can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)


----------



## famof6

jasminep0489 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input
> 
> Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.[/QUOT
> 
> I'm sure the other ladies has already answered your question, I just wanted to wish you good luck!!
> 
> Hey hun just wanted to let you know that OPKS do NOT confirm Ovulation. THey can just comfirm you get the lh surge but if that surge is not stong enough you will not ovulate. The only way to know for sure when and if your are ovulating is by doing your temps. You will have a temp spike after O and yes opks are a good indicator that O is near that can't confirm that you have so by doing both you will know for sure what your body is doing.
> 
> Tater with the 2mcs your dr may be hesitant to do a hsg as they will say the pregnancies are proof your tubes are open. How far where you in the pregnancy before the mc? I had 2 chemicals prior to my hsg and the only reason my dr agreed to do mine was because apparently those can happen even with your tubes blocked. Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Really? You can have a chemical even if your tubes are blocked? Well, ain't that a bummer! I just had a few faint positives which turned into a chemical pregnancy. :cry: I was hoping that meant my tubes ain't scarring back up. I had my surgery on Nov. 19 last year and this was my first month of TTC.
> 
> Anyways.....hey to all the new TR ladies! I post more in the other TR thread, but it's good to see so many women along the same journey as me. I'm 34, DH 36 (married almost 13 yrs.), DS 11, and DD 13 (who is also a very good artist just look at my avatar) and like I said before I just started TTC last month, but just found out I M/C. Onto cycle #2 now. I had my TR done by Dr. Rogers in JAckson, TN for $5000 (travel included). I'm in college and husband is a subcontractor so I don't have insurance when I want to get the HSG done I will have to pay for it. I have heard its about $600 or less where I live though.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Jasmine,That is great work your DD did,love it!!I would say you do have a artist on your hands.GL on cycle#2!!:flower:Click to expand...


----------



## mommax3

Adanma said:


> jasmine: I saw Dr. Rogers too. I had a wonderful experience!
> 
> hello to everyone new! looking forward to getting to know you!
> 
> I haven't gone back and read everything yet, but I will get around to it. I hope all is well with everybody!
> 
> Cd 10 for me today if I count the first day of bleeding as Cd 1. I don't know how normal this cycle will be. Last time I had a really short luteal phase the first cycle after mc like 9 days. I hope this is a normal cycle. I am going to go ahead and ttc this cycle. I had a long chat with God and I know I just need to have faith and put my trust in Him that his judgement is right. All I can do is take care of myself and have well timed bding. The rest is out of my hands! So we will try. I am already having some O type pain again on both sides although it is alternating, not hurting at the same time this time. It was so awful when everything would just throb and ache at once! I had pain for a few days before Oing this past cycle too though so... will start bding right away and hopefully this will be the last cycle!
> 
> I did the baking soda thing just to test it out yesterday and seriously in about an hour I had so much cm! I think I'll be trying it again once O is a bit nearer!
> 
> In non ttc news: my husbands grandfather is very very sick. His kindeys are failing and he is refusing medical care at this point. They gave him 6 weeks best case scenario. We are going to go up with the kids on saturday to see him one last time. So sad. His grandma died 2 years ago and that was hard on him. I'm praying he goes peacefully and not in pain.
> 
> Adanma

I hope your chat with god brought your spirits up I always feel better when I realease my worries to him :) GL this go around and im sorry to hear about your husbands grandfather it so hard to lose a family member :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Adanma said:


> jasmine: I saw Dr. Rogers too. I had a wonderful experience!
> 
> hello to everyone new! looking forward to getting to know you!
> 
> I haven't gone back and read everything yet, but I will get around to it. I hope all is well with everybody!
> 
> Cd 10 for me today if I count the first day of bleeding as Cd 1. I don't know how normal this cycle will be. Last time I had a really short luteal phase the first cycle after mc like 9 days. I hope this is a normal cycle. I am going to go ahead and ttc this cycle. I had a long chat with God and I know I just need to have faith and put my trust in Him that his judgement is right. All I can do is take care of myself and have well timed bding. The rest is out of my hands! So we will try. I am already having some O type pain again on both sides although it is alternating, not hurting at the same time this time. It was so awful when everything would just throb and ache at once! I had pain for a few days before Oing this past cycle too though so... will start bding right away and hopefully this will be the last cycle!
> 
> I did the baking soda thing just to test it out yesterday and seriously in about an hour I had so much cm! I think I'll be trying it again once O is a bit nearer!
> 
> In non ttc news: my husbands grandfather is very very sick. His kindeys are failing and he is refusing medical care at this point. They gave him 6 weeks best case scenario. We are going to go up with the kids on saturday to see him one last time. So sad. His grandma died 2 years ago and that was hard on him. I'm praying he goes peacefully and not in pain.
> 
> Adanma


Wow Adanma,I think I will give baking soda a try too.I noticed I had alot of EWCM after TR but not so much lately.Hoping it does the trick for you.GL

:hugs:Praying for your family during this hard time.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)

Yes, it means O is just around the corner...you should BD every day that you have eggwhite CM.


----------



## Sagapo75

Adanma said:


> jasmine: I saw Dr. Rogers too. I had a wonderful experience!
> 
> hello to everyone new! looking forward to getting to know you!
> 
> I haven't gone back and read everything yet, but I will get around to it. I hope all is well with everybody!
> 
> Cd 10 for me today if I count the first day of bleeding as Cd 1. I don't know how normal this cycle will be. Last time I had a really short luteal phase the first cycle after mc like 9 days. I hope this is a normal cycle. I am going to go ahead and ttc this cycle. I had a long chat with God and I know I just need to have faith and put my trust in Him that his judgement is right. All I can do is take care of myself and have well timed bding. The rest is out of my hands! So we will try. I am already having some O type pain again on both sides although it is alternating, not hurting at the same time this time. It was so awful when everything would just throb and ache at once! I had pain for a few days before Oing this past cycle too though so... will start bding right away and hopefully this will be the last cycle!
> 
> I did the baking soda thing just to test it out yesterday and seriously in about an hour I had so much cm! I think I'll be trying it again once O is a bit nearer!
> 
> In non ttc news: my husbands grandfather is very very sick. His kindeys are failing and he is refusing medical care at this point. They gave him 6 weeks best case scenario. We are going to go up with the kids on saturday to see him one last time. So sad. His grandma died 2 years ago and that was hard on him. I'm praying he goes peacefully and not in pain.
> 
> Adanma

ADANMA, so sorry to hear your sad news. It's always so hard when a grandparent passes no matter what age you are...I am glad you guys are going up to visit one last time...it will mean so much to all of you.


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)
> 
> Yes, it means O is just around the corner...you should BD every day that you have eggwhite CM.Click to expand...

Thanks so much sag I new one of my tr ladies would come in handy :) today it started so I need to get busy lol. FUnny story last night I layed with my butt in the air for 20 min and hubby was like what are you doing lol I said my TR ladies said I have to do this lmao!!!! love you guys:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)

Momma, egg white CM is usually a very good indication that you are about to O. Visit www.FertilityFriend.com and look around. They have lots of good info on CM:thumbup:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)
> 
> Yes, it means O is just around the corner...you should BD every day that you have eggwhite CM.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much sag I new one of my tr ladies would come in handy :) today it started so I need to get busy lol. FUnny story last night I layed with my butt in the air for 20 min and hubby was like what are you doing lol I said my TR ladies said I have to do this lmao!!!! love you guys:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, my hubby looked at me like I was nuts the first time I did it. My doctor is actually the one who told me to do it...hahaha. Now my hubby just makes sure I have a stack of pillows...awwww. HAHAHA!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya there fluter...hope my tubes ARE open!!! Would rather bypass the HSG if it isn't necessary but there's gotta BE SOME reason nothing will stick..and whoever posted it I TOOOOOOTALLLY FEEL YOU....I've had 3 live births prior to TL and NEVER EVER EVER EVER TRIED...aACTUALLY w/ my last (almost3-inmarc) DH and I were using a condom...go stinking figure...BUT, I wonder how hard of a time I'm really having..it's been 11mo since my TR and have been preggers 5x's...didn't know could have a chemical w/ blocked tubes BTW...anywaysADANMA~I had my TR Feb 16th 09~started AF on Feb 22nd and was preggers in March..THAT'S when I mC'd..I was just a lil over 6wks...they did an internal and everything seemed OK so not sure why or what happened..THEN we were NOT trying AT ALL..wanted to fast and pray and let me body heal...and ended up Prego AGAIN end of May and MC'd early July...since July have been POASA and have tested + 3 more times...It's making me crazy..DH and I promised that when we GOT the TR if we DID NOT get preggo than we wouldn't be disappoint b/c that just means our lives would be going in a different direction..BUT getting +'s ALL those times in less than a year, I"M HIIIGHLY disappointed:( SOMETHING's GOtta GIve ...
anxious for next FRIDAY!!!
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

oh yeah, saga, read my next to last post..something in there for you..just forgot who said it...AND, sorry my post is all over the place, kinda lets you know what my car looks and what my brain feels like LOL


----------



## tatertahelon

hey momma...yeah, EWCM is a good sign of O!!!!!! Better get busy GF!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

so, tr girls..what exactly IS the baking soda thing?????? is it better than Robitussin???


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya there fluter...hope my tubes ARE open!!! Would rather bypass the HSG if it isn't necessary but there's gotta BE SOME reason nothing will stick..and whoever posted it I TOOOOOOTALLLY FEEL YOU....I've had 3 live births prior to TL and NEVER EVER EVER EVER TRIED...aACTUALLY w/ my last (almost3-inmarc) DH and I were using a condom...go stinking figure...BUT, I wonder how hard of a time I'm really having..it's been 11mo since my TR and have been preggers 5x's...didn't know could have a chemical w/ blocked tubes BTW...anywaysADANMA~I had my TR Feb 16th 09~started AF on Feb 22nd and was preggers in March..THAT'S when I mC'd..I was just a lil over 6wks...they did an internal and everything seemed OK so not sure why or what happened..THEN we were NOT trying AT ALL..wanted to fast and pray and let me body heal...and ended up Prego AGAIN end of May and MC'd early July...since July have been POASA and have tested + 3 more times...It's making me crazy..DH and I promised that when we GOT the TR if we DID NOT get preggo than we wouldn't be disappoint b/c that just means our lives would be going in a different direction..BUT getting +'s ALL those times in less than a year, I"M HIIIGHLY disappointed:( SOMETHING's GOtta GIve ...
> anxious for next FRIDAY!!!
> :dust:

OMG tater I dont know if I would be able to handle 5mc and 09 you had your tr that seems like such a long time :( I know it just takes some time for some of us but I dont know if im emotionally able to deal with that Im on month 4 and it seems like all I do is worry about getting pregnant with hopes that its almost over. Oh dear I think I too need to have alittle talk with the big man


----------



## Dash

How long has everybody here been TTC? If its not too much of a question to bring up...

My DH seems to think its just going to happen like magic, just as it did before TL and TR. I know I have to be realistic, but I know I'm going to test like a crazy person and be heartbroken every month when it doesn't happen. I'm YOUNG, I'm in GOOD HEALTH, and I CANNOT FREAKING believe I did this to myself! I know the TR took away a lot of the negative feelings I had because I had the TL in the first place, but Im worried that TTC will bring up a whole new set of resentments/fears/worries/anxieties....


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)
> 
> Momma, egg white CM is usually a very good indication that you are about to O. Visit www.FertilityFriend.com and look around. They have lots of good info on CM:thumbup:Click to expand...

I highly recommend www.fertilityfriend.com as well. That is where I chart and it takes the guess work out of everything. 

You can also look at other people's charts as well...which is what I did today. It looks like there are a LOT of ladies out there who ovulated on day 14, like me...AND spotted on day 12dpo and had a negative HPT on day 12dpo....but tested positive two days to a week later...so I guess it's not over until AF shows her ugly face. I will keep my fingers crossed...I guess if implantation was last night or this morning, it would be normal for me to have a negative HPT at this point.

I had light cramping last night...so light it just felt weird and I wasn't sure it was actually cramps...I cramped this morning some and then realized I was spotting... I have NO cramps now...and the weird thing for me is that I start with a low backache at 10dpo...EVERY CYCLE...but not this one...no back pain at all. So maybe it was implantation?

And I never spot this early...always the day before AF and not one minute sooner...and AF is not due until Friday...so it either means it was implantation spotting...OR I am just getting my period early...

BUT, either way, I am waiting until Friday...either I get it...or I don't...and if I don't, I will retest Saturday morning.

Ughh...it's such a guessing game...will keep you ladies in the loop...

It's so nice to be able to talk to you ladies about this...I don't think anyone else wants to hear me drone on and on about what MIGHT be going on...

Love you Ladies!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> so, tr girls..what exactly IS the baking soda thing?????? is it better than Robitussin???

I do Mucinex in the pill form instead of Robitussin...I start it 5 - 7 days before O...it just helps thin CM but won't create any for you...if this truly is not my month, I am going to continue the Mucinex next month AND do the baking soda...can't hurt, eh?

Just make sure whatever product you buy...whether it's Robitussin or Mucinex, make sure that Guaifenesin is the only active ingredient...


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> How long has everybody here been TTC? If its not too much of a question to bring up...
> 
> My DH seems to think its just going to happen like magic, just as it did before TL and TR. I know I have to be realistic, but I know I'm going to test like a crazy person and be heartbroken every month when it doesn't happen. I'm YOUNG, I'm in GOOD HEALTH, and I CANNOT FREAKING believe I did this to myself! I know the TR took away a lot of the negative feelings I had because I had the TL in the first place, but Im worried that TTC will bring up a whole new set of resentments/fears/worries/anxieties....

I had my TR on 10/15/2010. My doctor told me to start trying right away and I did...but I honestly think I had no business trying the first cycle...it was an awful month...cramps every day!

So, technically, this is TTC cycle #3 for me...but if I don't count the first cycle because I think I had no real chance of conception...I was still healing and it was a bizarre cycle...then this is TTC cycle#2...


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> How long has everybody here been TTC? If its not too much of a question to bring up...
> 
> My DH seems to think its just going to happen like magic, just as it did before TL and TR. I know I have to be realistic, but I know I'm going to test like a crazy person and be heartbroken every month when it doesn't happen. I'm YOUNG, I'm in GOOD HEALTH, and I CANNOT FREAKING believe I did this to myself! I know the TR took away a lot of the negative feelings I had because I had the TL in the first place, but Im worried that TTC will bring up a whole new set of resentments/fears/worries/anxieties....

How old are you Dash? I am 35. I think it will just take longer because I am older... when I was pregnant before, I was 23 and 27 years old...my hubby is 41...I am remarried and he has no children of his own...and although he loves mine like they are his...we still want one together...and I KNOW, I wish I never had a TL too...it just adds so much anxiety to the TTC process...


----------



## famof6

Dash said:


> How long has everybody here been TTC? If its not too much of a question to bring up...
> 
> My DH seems to think its just going to happen like magic, just as it did before TL and TR. I know I have to be realistic, but I know I'm going to test like a crazy person and be heartbroken every month when it doesn't happen. I'm YOUNG, I'm in GOOD HEALTH, and I CANNOT FREAKING believe I did this to myself! I know the TR took away a lot of the negative feelings I had because I had the TL in the first place, but Im worried that TTC will bring up a whole new set of resentments/fears/worries/anxieties....

This is cycle 7 for us.I don't know how long you have been trying but hope it happens soon for you.I think all ladies ttc TR or not have those same feelings.I post in the ttc threads very few times as I feel guilt praying for another child when god has blessed me with 4 already.Honestly though I think whether you are ttc # 5 or #1 you share the same disappointment when it doesn't happen month after month.GL


----------



## tatertahelon

well its' like anything else that comes along..I just cope ... and get past it but not in my own strength that's for sure..I'll tell you that!!!
My 1st son past at 17mo so having mc's at like 6ish wks, isn't quite the same for me...of course it's disheartening but just not the same....Of course I am disappointed w/ it..that's why I'm relieved about my upcoming doc appt...
I know it's SUPER frustrating, but really try not to worry ..you can't add even a minute to your day by worrying ;) i KNOW it's hard..BELIEVE ME I KNOW..haha, but all we can do is do the best that we can and do what we know and continue to educate ourselves and enjoy our husbands, we WILL be blessed..it's hard to wait I KNOW, but everything is predestined-not only for mommy's but for the new baby's to come...it's a plan for GOODNESS FOR US...it's a plan to help us and not to harm us..
Keep your chin up girl:) I'll come...keep us posted!!!!!
what is your cycle right now? DPO or AF...???
loads of :dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya dash...I had my TR Feb 09!! 5+'s since and NO sticky beans as of yet:( BUT, have 1st doc appt next fri!!!
I SHOULD HAVE NEVER EVER EVER EVER altered the perfectly awesome and amazing functioning body that God has given me..it was totally selfish and if I could go back and change it would..haha, well kind of did, but ANYONE that says there are done I Talk til I'm blue to try to help them TL is NOT (probably) the best choice..always want what I can't/don't have and when I get it, I'm sad:( When WILL I learn???


----------



## tatertahelon

sooo, saga, talk to me about Mucinex...is it pill? i've been reading about the Robi b/c I'm going to start it this cycle..but was reading that pill form isn't as effective...? that's why I'm asking... and what's the baking soda??? You do b.soda hand in hand w/ robi or mucinex or is it used alone?
learning something EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm w/ya fam...like why when some of us do have children want more..? and sometimes I think i'm crazy, but since my 1st lil fella past and I've been blessed w/ the 2 I have I'm able to see what a HUGE wonderful awesome fruitful blessing it actually is to have children...I think some people that "don't" like kids look at children in a very distorted, untrue view...AND, ppl like that tend to forget that they once we're little 2...kids used to make me crazy, but that's all changed and I can't seem to have enough lil ones around me..they are the blessing and joy of life!!!!(if you ask me!!) maybe that wasn't related much to what you were saying, but it all just came out...that's why I love my tr girls..ya'll don't care and will STILL listen~even if I make no sense or an all over the place...
:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> sooo, saga, talk to me about Mucinex...is it pill? i've been reading about the Robi b/c I'm going to start it this cycle..but was reading that pill form isn't as effective...? that's why I'm asking... and what's the baking soda??? You do b.soda hand in hand w/ robi or mucinex or is it used alone?
> learning something EVERYDAY!!!

I take the pill form...400 mg's every 4 hours...the baking soda is something I have never tried but will if this is not my month...from what I understand, you use it when you have a positive OPK and it should not be used more than once a cycle...


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> I'm w/ya fam...like why when some of us do have children want more..? and sometimes I think i'm crazy, but since my 1st lil fella past and I've been blessed w/ the 2 I have I'm able to see what a HUGE wonderful awesome fruitful blessing it actually is to have children...I think some people that "don't" like kids look at children in a very distorted, untrue view...AND, ppl like that tend to forget that they once we're little 2...kids used to make me crazy, but that's all changed and I can't seem to have enough lil ones around me..they are the blessing and joy of life!!!!(if you ask me!!) maybe that wasn't related much to what you were saying, but it all just came out...that's why I love my tr girls..ya'll don't care and will STILL listen~even if I make no sense or an all over the place...
> :hug:

Oh tater im so sorry to hear that about:hugs: your lil boy I really cant even imagine. was it something that was sudden or did you know you would only have him for a short precious period of time? :( On a different note im in my fertile period just sterted the egg white cm today and pretty sure I ovulate around the 12th 13th or maybe 14th so im on top of it the next few days :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> sooo, saga, talk to me about Mucinex...is it pill? i've been reading about the Robi b/c I'm going to start it this cycle..but was reading that pill form isn't as effective...? that's why I'm asking... and what's the baking soda??? You do b.soda hand in hand w/ robi or mucinex or is it used alone?
> learning something EVERYDAY!!!
> 
> I take the pill form...400 mg's every 4 hours...the baking soda is something I have never tried but will if this is not my month...from what I understand, you use it when you have a positive OPK and it should not be used more than once a cycle...Click to expand...

do you drink it??


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I'm w/ya fam...like why when some of us do have children want more..? and sometimes I think i'm crazy, but since my 1st lil fella past and I've been blessed w/ the 2 I have I'm able to see what a HUGE wonderful awesome fruitful blessing it actually is to have children...I think some people that "don't" like kids look at children in a very distorted, untrue view...AND, ppl like that tend to forget that they once we're little 2...kids used to make me crazy, but that's all changed and I can't seem to have enough lil ones around me..they are the blessing and joy of life!!!!(if you ask me!!) maybe that wasn't related much to what you were saying, but it all just came out...that's why I love my tr girls..ya'll don't care and will STILL listen~even if I make no sense or an all over the place...
> :hug:
> 
> Oh tater im so sorry to hear that about:hugs: your lil boy I really cant even imagine. was it something that was sudden or did you know you would only have him for a short precious period of time? :( On a different note im in my fertile period just sterted the egg white cm today and pretty sure I ovulate around the 12th 13th or maybe 14th so im on top of it the next few days :)Click to expand...


aww it's really OK...he would have just turned 8 in Sept...It took me 5 years to get through/past, to mourn, grieve have peace..it's all come now thanks to the GOoDness above but it WAS NOT easy..it was freak accident..which, those usually seem to follow me around LOL I had to work late the night before and early the next day so he was sleeping over at my parents and at 9am their house blew up..so I lost my whole fam that day...not a good year.
Horray for the FUN part of ttc!!! Hope you have FUN FUN FUN Bd'n w/ your dh!!!what's your plan of action for this cycle? other than the mucinex and possibly the baking soda?
fx'd crossed THIS is THE month!!!! 
keep me posted...are you a ss-er or are you calm..I don't wanna ss again..it made me CA-RAZY haha
:dust:


----------



## angelcake71

tatertahelon said:


> I'm w/ya fam...like why when some of us do have children want more..? and sometimes I think i'm crazy, but since my 1st lil fella past and I've been blessed w/ the 2 I have I'm able to see what a HUGE wonderful awesome fruitful blessing it actually is to have children...I think some people that "don't" like kids look at children in a very distorted, untrue view...AND, ppl like that tend to forget that they once we're little 2...kids used to make me crazy, but that's all changed and I can't seem to have enough lil ones around me..they are the blessing and joy of life!!!!(if you ask me!!) maybe that wasn't related much to what you were saying, but it all just came out...that's why I love my tr girls..ya'll don't care and will STILL listen~even if I make no sense or an all over the place...
> :hug:

:hugs: sorry to hear about your loss hun.. I hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## tatertahelon

got my chin up up up for a bfp this next cycle~~~
yahoo for bfp's!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sagapo75 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)
> 
> Momma, egg white CM is usually a very good indication that you are about to O. Visit www.FertilityFriend.com and look around. They have lots of good info on CM:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I highly recommend www.fertilityfriend.com as well. That is where I chart and it takes the guess work out of everything.
> 
> You can also look at other people's charts as well...which is what I did today. It looks like there are a LOT of ladies out there who ovulated on day 14, like me...AND spotted on day 12dpo and had a negative HPT on day 12dpo....but tested positive two days to a week later...so I guess it's not over until AF shows her ugly face. I will keep my fingers crossed...I guess if implantation was last night or this morning, it would be normal for me to have a negative HPT at this point.
> 
> I had light cramping last night...so light it just felt weird and I wasn't sure it was actually cramps...I cramped this morning some and then realized I was spotting... I have NO cramps now...and the weird thing for me is that I start with a low backache at 10dpo...EVERY CYCLE...but not this one...no back pain at all. So maybe it was implantation?
> 
> And I never spot this early...always the day before AF and not one minute sooner...and AF is not due until Friday...so it either means it was implantation spotting...OR I am just getting my period early...
> 
> BUT, either way, I am waiting until Friday...either I get it...or I don't...and if I don't, I will retest Saturday morning.
> 
> Ughh...it's such a guessing game...will keep you ladies in the loop...
> 
> It's so nice to be able to talk to you ladies about this...I don't think anyone else wants to hear me drone on and on about what MIGHT be going on...
> 
> Love you Ladies!!!!Click to expand...

Yea Saga!:happydance: This still might be your month hun! I LOVE FF as well! Do you use the feature where you enter any symptoms you have for each DPO and they give the % of women who had those symptoms & got a BFP! Certainly no guarantee, but it is fun! I also love to look at charts like mine that got a BFP..gives us hope:thumbup:

Hope it's your month!


----------



## tatertahelon

are you guys paying for the charts of ff?


----------



## Dash

Sagapo75 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> How long has everybody here been TTC? If its not too much of a question to bring up...
> 
> My DH seems to think its just going to happen like magic, just as it did before TL and TR. I know I have to be realistic, but I know I'm going to test like a crazy person and be heartbroken every month when it doesn't happen. I'm YOUNG, I'm in GOOD HEALTH, and I CANNOT FREAKING believe I did this to myself! I know the TR took away a lot of the negative feelings I had because I had the TL in the first place, but Im worried that TTC will bring up a whole new set of resentments/fears/worries/anxieties....
> 
> How old are you Dash? I am 35. I think it will just take longer because I am older... when I was pregnant before, I was 23 and 27 years old...my hubby is 41...I am remarried and he has no children of his own...and although he loves mine like they are his...we still want one together...and I KNOW, I wish I never had a TL too...it just adds so much anxiety to the TTC process...Click to expand...


Im 27...today, actually. Had my TR when I was 23.

We have not started trying yet- just got my TR on 12/27 and have my post op tomorrow- going to find out my tube lengths, and when the doc says we can TTC. We are also supposed to get record snow fall tonight so- I'm nervous!

Did i mention I LOVE this board? And I LOVE knowing you guys are here, having the same worries?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I'm w/ya fam...like why when some of us do have children want more..? and sometimes I think i'm crazy, but since my 1st lil fella past and I've been blessed w/ the 2 I have I'm able to see what a HUGE wonderful awesome fruitful blessing it actually is to have children...I think some people that "don't" like kids look at children in a very distorted, untrue view...AND, ppl like that tend to forget that they once we're little 2...kids used to make me crazy, but that's all changed and I can't seem to have enough lil ones around me..they are the blessing and joy of life!!!!(if you ask me!!) maybe that wasn't related much to what you were saying, but it all just came out...that's why I love my tr girls..ya'll don't care and will STILL listen~even if I make no sense or an all over the place...
> :hug:
> 
> Oh tater im so sorry to hear that about:hugs: your lil boy I really cant even imagine. was it something that was sudden or did you know you would only have him for a short precious period of time? :( On a different note im in my fertile period just sterted the egg white cm today and pretty sure I ovulate around the 12th 13th or maybe 14th so im on top of it the next few days :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aww it's really OK...he would have just turned 8 in Sept...It took me 5 years to get through/past, to mourn, grieve have peace..it's all come now thanks to the GOoDness above but it WAS NOT easy..it was freak accident..which, those usually seem to follow me around LOL I had to work late the night before and early the next day so he was sleeping over at my parents and at 9am their house blew up..so I lost my whole fam that day...not a good year.
> Horray for the FUN part of ttc!!! Hope you have FUN FUN FUN Bd'n w/ your dh!!!what's your plan of action for this cycle? other than the mucinex and possibly the baking soda?
> fx'd crossed THIS is THE month!!!!
> keep me posted...are you a ss-er or are you calm..I don't wanna ss again..it made me CA-RAZY haha
> :dust:Click to expand...

Oh my gosh...I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> sooo, saga, talk to me about Mucinex...is it pill? i've been reading about the Robi b/c I'm going to start it this cycle..but was reading that pill form isn't as effective...? that's why I'm asking... and what's the baking soda??? You do b.soda hand in hand w/ robi or mucinex or is it used alone?
> learning something EVERYDAY!!!
> 
> I take the pill form...400 mg's every 4 hours...the baking soda is something I have never tried but will if this is not my month...from what I understand, you use it when you have a positive OPK and it should not be used more than once a cycle...Click to expand...
> 
> do you drink it??Click to expand...

The baking soda? No...hehe...you put a little on your finger and insert...from what I understand...TTC makes us weird people, eh? I am not even going to tell my hubby THAT...he will think I have totally lost it...hahaha.


----------



## tatertahelon

I was really hoping THIS was the month...if It would have been...my due date would have been Sept 22nd and that's my lil angels b-day...I just thought that would have been SUPER special!!!! 
this thread rocks I love all ya'll girls!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> How long has everybody here been TTC? If its not too much of a question to bring up...
> 
> My DH seems to think its just going to happen like magic, just as it did before TL and TR. I know I have to be realistic, but I know I'm going to test like a crazy person and be heartbroken every month when it doesn't happen. I'm YOUNG, I'm in GOOD HEALTH, and I CANNOT FREAKING believe I did this to myself! I know the TR took away a lot of the negative feelings I had because I had the TL in the first place, but Im worried that TTC will bring up a whole new set of resentments/fears/worries/anxieties....
> 
> How old are you Dash? I am 35. I think it will just take longer because I am older... when I was pregnant before, I was 23 and 27 years old...my hubby is 41...I am remarried and he has no children of his own...and although he loves mine like they are his...we still want one together...and I KNOW, I wish I never had a TL too...it just adds so much anxiety to the TTC process...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im 27...today, actually. Had my TR when I was 23.
> 
> We have not started trying yet- just got my TR on 12/27 and have my post op tomorrow- going to find out my tube lengths, and when the doc says we can TTC. We are also supposed to get record snow fall tonight so- I'm nervous!
> 
> Did i mention I LOVE this board? And I LOVE knowing you guys are here, having the same worries?Click to expand...

Oh me too! Me too! No one else wants to hear me drone on and on about whether I may or may not be pregnant this cycle and why...hehe. I love you ladies! Just talking about all my concerns with you guys keeps my head on straight!

AND HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DASH! \\:D/

My tube lengths are 5cm on the left and 6cm on the right....you'll have to let us know what your doctor says...

I live in SC and we had record snow fall on Monday and it is still on the ground...we are snowed in!


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if eggwhite like cm means your starting to o? I think I read that or something like that somewhere. thanks :)
> 
> Momma, egg white CM is usually a very good indication that you are about to O. Visit www.FertilityFriend.com and look around. They have lots of good info on CM:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I highly recommend www.fertilityfriend.com as well. That is where I chart and it takes the guess work out of everything.
> 
> You can also look at other people's charts as well...which is what I did today. It looks like there are a LOT of ladies out there who ovulated on day 14, like me...AND spotted on day 12dpo and had a negative HPT on day 12dpo....but tested positive two days to a week later...so I guess it's not over until AF shows her ugly face. I will keep my fingers crossed...I guess if implantation was last night or this morning, it would be normal for me to have a negative HPT at this point.
> 
> I had light cramping last night...so light it just felt weird and I wasn't sure it was actually cramps...I cramped this morning some and then realized I was spotting... I have NO cramps now...and the weird thing for me is that I start with a low backache at 10dpo...EVERY CYCLE...but not this one...no back pain at all. So maybe it was implantation?
> 
> And I never spot this early...always the day before AF and not one minute sooner...and AF is not due until Friday...so it either means it was implantation spotting...OR I am just getting my period early...
> 
> BUT, either way, I am waiting until Friday...either I get it...or I don't...and if I don't, I will retest Saturday morning.
> 
> Ughh...it's such a guessing game...will keep you ladies in the loop...
> 
> It's so nice to be able to talk to you ladies about this...I don't think anyone else wants to hear me drone on and on about what MIGHT be going on...
> 
> Love you Ladies!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea Saga!:happydance: This still might be your month hun! I LOVE FF as well! Do you use the feature where you enter any symptoms you have for each DPO and they give the % of women who had those symptoms & got a BFP! Certainly no guarantee, but it is fun! I also love to look at charts like mine that got a BFP..gives us hope:thumbup:
> 
> Hope it's your month!Click to expand...

Thank you!!!! I will just have to hang on until Friday. I will keep you ladies posted!


----------



## mommax3

Tater that would be so sweet and special:) your not out of the game this month are you? I dont remember you saying you got your .
Dash you were about the same age I had my tl I strongly believe there should be an age requirement and they should not let you make the decision when your preggo! no pregnant person or young person makes the best choices thats my opinion anyway im mean god! I've paid for food at the drive through before then drove away with out my food now thats a preggo brain for ya! lol


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> are you guys paying for the charts of ff?

The first month, you get all the VIP features for free...which I really can't do without...:winkwink: But, if you want to use it past 30 days for free, you can, they just take away the VIP features.


----------



## mommax3

Geez tater I dont know what else to say besides im soooo sorry :( Im so happy for you that you are now on the upside and you seem like a very upbeat person, Im glad god and your lil angel helped you to find peace.


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> Tater that would be so sweet and special:) your not out of the game this month are you? I dont remember you saying you got your .
> Dash you were about the same age I had my tl I strongly believe there should be an age requirement and they should not let you make the decision when your preggo! no pregnant person or young person makes the best choices that's my opinion anyway im mean god! I've paid for food at the drive through before then drove away with out my food now thats a preggo brain for ya! lol

ITA! If there was some kind of activism to keep people under the age of 25 from being sterilized I would fully support that! I mean, there are cases where I can see it being the best option (23 and on 4th kid, etc) but to ask a very young, pregnant person...its not ok.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies...it is so wonderful to see this thread so active again. I pray that all of your ttc journeys are short!! XX

I got my BFP from the baking soda finger. It works. LOL


----------



## Superstoked

Dash said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Tater that would be so sweet and special:) your not out of the game this month are you? I dont remember you saying you got your .
> Dash you were about the same age I had my tl I strongly believe there should be an age requirement and they should not let you make the decision when your preggo! no pregnant person or young person makes the best choices that's my opinion anyway im mean god! I've paid for food at the drive through before then drove away with out my food now thats a preggo brain for ya! lol
> 
> ITA! If there was some kind of activism to keep people under the age of 25 from being sterilized I would fully support that! I mean, there are cases where I can see it being the best option (23 and on 4th kid, etc) but to ask a very young, pregnant person...its not ok.[/QUOTE
> 
> I had my TL at the age of 21, 2 kids... Crazy, I remember the doctor telling me if something happens to one of your kids you will never get another one to replace it. I said, well regardless if I lose a child no child would replace the one you lost. It scared me when he said that but I was so young and I would be totally against anyone doing it at that age now. I never tried to get preggers with my 2, just happened and I never suspected anything until af was a couple of weeks late, no symptoms of anything.
> 
> 
> Wishing all the TR ladies the very best!! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> are you guys paying for the charts of ff?

Hi Tater, I'm not paying for the chart as I'm still in the "trial" period. Once that expires, I will just use the basic charting tools which are free. I believe it was Ready hi: Ready how are you feeling girl!) that purchased the VIP membership and didn't see a huge difference between that and basic. Perhaps she'll chime in here. :flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hello ladies...it is so wonderful to see this thread so active again. I pray that all of your ttc journeys are short!! XX
> 
> I got my BFP from the baking soda finger. It works. LOL

If this is not my month, I am soooooo trying the baking soda finger! LOL!


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya girls!!!! Awww, yesterday was sooo busy, I didn't get on here at all after the mid afternoon. I felt a lil piece of my day was missing when I couldn't chat w' my TR girls...

Thanks for all your love for my losses...I'm good, happy and realize after many years w/out my family that people actually have to go in order for others to live...and that's what I'm doing now and (even though it's confusing and you probably don't get how I could say alla this) something I never did when they were hear..life IS so mysterious isn't it now!!!

I have gotten on fertility friend and cannot find that chart anywhere..???? what am I doing wrong..I made a nickname and have a password, but just can't seem to get where I need to go...?

AF due tomorrow, I've PO2S/ day (IC) and they are all BFN...I feel still kind of pregnantish..it's sooo weird..never knew AF gave me all very similar symptoms...NO, I guess I'm not OUT OUT, as af hasn't caused me to ruin my fav unders this mo~SO FAR LOL but it's coming ;/ It's ok though..got a great( i hope) plan for this cycle and of course that doc appt I'm so excited for !!!!

OK girls you got me lil brain going crazy...i DEFINITELY NEED more details on this baking soda thing...Reeds, you GOTA just GOTA give me every lil detail!! PLEASE!!!!!!
sorry so long..like I said before I'll never be able to say ANYTHING In 10 words or less...
How IS everyone today???!!!!! Praying for you all..never did I think a THREAD would become part of my daily prayers!! LOL ohhhhhhh, 
:dust: and loves


----------



## Dash

Well I will still be hoping for you! Its not over until its...over. Haha.

Waiting to see if the snow clears so I can make it to my post op.:shrug:


----------



## tatertahelon

you are right..weird thing alert for me..I am as you know a POASA and the one I did this morning is irritating me..DO you know anything about the IC..the lil AIM strips? I have read and heard they are supposed to be good b/c they areNOT supposed to show an evap line..well, I just rechecked it like 10min and go there was one showing..that's annoying to me...I got then to be obsessive not to have evap lines when they areN't supposed to..:growlmad:
anyway, 
we have lots of snow too..UGH..I get over the snow months REAL fast..yes, it's pretty, but I'd rather live in halters and flipflops and check out the snow fall on my calendar.
hope you make it to your appt..I esp hate bad weather when it keeps me from doing things I NEED to do
:hug:


----------



## Dash

I would just go buy an early test? I can already see how expensive TTC is going to be for us! 

The roads are clearing up nicely and its started to rain, and i'm happy about that. I really really want to know my tube lengths!


----------



## tatertahelon

well, keep us posted on how your appt goes!!!
fx'd its GREAT!!!!
:hug:


----------



## jasminep0489

tatertahelon said:


> sooo, saga, talk to me about Mucinex...is it pill? i've been reading about the Robi b/c I'm going to start it this cycle..but was reading that pill form isn't as effective...? that's why I'm asking... and what's the baking soda??? You do b.soda hand in hand w/ robi or mucinex or is it used alone?
> learning something EVERYDAY!!!

Sorry had to jump in on this one. i was at Wally world and got to looking at the dosage on Tussin and mucinex had like 500 more mg of the Guafinessin(I think that's how it's spelled...lol). So, I'm gonna try that this time. My first month after surgery when I wasn't BDing I had tons (and I mean tons) of fertile CM last month it was ok, but hey I'm 34 so I don't expect to have days of fertile CM. :nope: Anyways, I'm gonna try the Mucinex since it has more of the Guaf.... I guess I'm also gonna try the Baking soda finger. I'm going to wait on the preseed to see how my CM turns out with the medicine and tons of drinking water since I tend to not drink enough fluids. Hmm...I wonder if the tons of CM after surgery was due to the fluids I got while in surgery? I O'd like a day later....yep I think that was what helped it. Ok I'm babbling....:wacko: Good luck to those who are in their TWW! :flower:


----------



## fluterby429

tater I wanted to reccommend something to you before you have your HSG. Make sure that about 30 min before you have the test that you take an anti-inflammitory and if you can get your hands on a mild muscle relaxor that will help also. The VERY most important part of the test is that you relax! Tensing up can cause your tubes to spasm and show that they are closed when infact they are open. I wish you the best of luck and it is so great that DH is on board. My dh pushes to get all the tests done. He is so anxious to have a baby lol


----------



## jasminep0489

famof6 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm real nervous about this clomid business. I've heard good and bad things about it. I'm pretty sure I O on my own. I'm doing opks this cycle to confirm and I should know in the next day or so. So do you think it is too much to do 100mg to start with instead of the normal 50? I'm questioning this because it is my general prac. that is giving it to me not a FS or GYN. I think she is just doing whatever she can to help cause she's such a sweetie. I know I'm gonna take baby asprin with it. I just want some input
> 
> Welcome NEW PEOPLE!!!! I'm Tally, 32 TR 3/6/10 5cm ea side. HSG 12/10/10 open tubes. Only TTC 2mo so far cause dh is in the Army and deployed. Preparing for our one and only shot for 9 more months in Feb.[/QUOT
> 
> I'm sure the other ladies has already answered your question, I just wanted to wish you good luck!!
> 
> Hey hun just wanted to let you know that OPKS do NOT confirm Ovulation. THey can just comfirm you get the lh surge but if that surge is not stong enough you will not ovulate. The only way to know for sure when and if your are ovulating is by doing your temps. You will have a temp spike after O and yes opks are a good indicator that O is near that can't confirm that you have so by doing both you will know for sure what your body is doing.
> 
> Tater with the 2mcs your dr may be hesitant to do a hsg as they will say the pregnancies are proof your tubes are open. How far where you in the pregnancy before the mc? I had 2 chemicals prior to my hsg and the only reason my dr agreed to do mine was because apparently those can happen even with your tubes blocked. Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Really? You can have a chemical even if your tubes are blocked? Well, ain't that a bummer! I just had a few faint positives which turned into a chemical pregnancy. :cry: I was hoping that meant my tubes ain't scarring back up. I had my surgery on Nov. 19 last year and this was my first month of TTC.
> 
> Anyways.....hey to all the new TR ladies! I post more in the other TR thread, but it's good to see so many women along the same journey as me. I'm 34, DH 36 (married almost 13 yrs.), DS 11, and DD 13 (who is also a very good artist just look at my avatar) and like I said before I just started TTC last month, but just found out I M/C. Onto cycle #2 now. I had my TR done by Dr. Rogers in JAckson, TN for $5000 (travel included). I'm in college and husband is a subcontractor so I don't have insurance when I want to get the HSG done I will have to pay for it. I have heard its about $600 or less where I live though.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow Jasmine,That is great work your DD did,love it!!I would say you do have a artist on your hands.GL on cycle#2!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :flower: She is 13 so I'm hoping this will lead to a wonderful career as it's something she is so passionate about (and I hope it keeps her busy and out of trouble with her lil' J-Lo looking butt....haha) Looks like we'll be close in our cycles this next time....Good luck to you too, sweetie!
> 
> 
> Ugghhh...I have class in about an hour.....that's not fair, my kids are out on snow day today and I have to go. :growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## tatertahelon

THANKS MUCHO FLUTER!
I'm not actually sure I AM having the HSG..when I go to the doc next week we are just going to discuss EVERYTHING. I'm wanting the HSG done though so definite good stuff to know...I have REAL high pain tolerance, so relaxing shouldn't be tooooo tuff for me ;) am wondering~what kind of anti inflam did you take? what's recommended?

I'm VERY thankful for my DH...couldn't do anything w/out him:)
thanks girl
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Ok so this girl is confused, I had ewcm yesterday and the opk said neg. and today the ewcm is gone so you would think yesterday was the O day ????? I think im gonna try baking soda finget tonight because according to last month I o on day 13 . Geez I hope I get it this month there is just way to much to know lol we have been bding since sunday and when hubby gets home from plowing we will bd again this time with the baking soda oh yeah :) Good luck at the dr. dash fx your ready ttc!! Seriously tater I find this thread part off my morning routine lol and it's so weird how were all states away but your lives truly have impacted mine, my heart feels for every woman on here but I really feel like we will all get our BFP soon :)


----------



## tatertahelon

no doubt momma! wouldn't it be sweet if there was a BnB convention or something somewhere and all of us could go and IDK, have a woman's conference!! HHAHA, I'm outlandish I know..but wouldn't it b cool to hear woman speakers and get fresh ideas from professionals that HAVE kids and that HAVE or have HAD infertility and learn some new things to do as a fam night or date night w/ DH, get some new EASY fast dinner ideas...I think that would rock!!!!
ANywho, back to the imp. stuff..WEEEIRD you have EW yest but NOT today...I seriously do NOT like OPK's. they are too confusing..I mean, I CONFUSE WAY easily, but still...
Did you have any pain that would indicate you DID/WERE O'ing? do you chart or BBT? after ALL my long hours of research I truly believe the constant involvement w/ our CM and recording temp is going to be the most effective..Personally this cycle will be the 1st time I've done it, but it just makes sense and you can see how it ALL works together on the chart..the CM, the cervix and the temp..I picked my NFP friends brain last night~she's BBT for 9 years and is preg w/ her 6th..she uses it to GET preg but also to prevent...It's GOING to work!!
Now, let me talk to you about the BS...ARE YOU SURE you wanna do that?!?!? THis is new, just heard/read threads on it TODAY...and I'm on here A LOT..so I started researching it because I was excited about a new idea and possible method BUT EVERY site is saying to absolutely DO NOT touch your cervix w/ \the finger that has the BS on b/c it will burn and cause pain...I can't ever be sure where my cervix is so I don't think I could possibly take the chance..I DO not wanna be burning my cervix..does NOT sound fun...Just a lil something to think about(if you didn't already know) and I really wonder HOW many dox would recommend doing that??? 
BUT, if you do try, i'm dying to know what it's like SO PLEASE keep me posted!!
fx'd and MUCH :dust: girlie!!


----------



## famof6

I had to share my great news with my TR girls well it might not be so great next week depending the results but my dr scheduled me for a hsg Tuesday @2:30.He said they like to get it in early in the cycle.He said I had to go in Friday for the results can they not tell me right then?I am so nervous and excited to finally get this question answered.I honestly will be so sad if they are both blocked but DH and I talked and if that is the case I will go back for another TR because I have 10 cm on each side and another TR will still leave me with good lengths.I am praying they just need a good cleaning though.I have heard you are more fertile for 3 months after the test.So hoping I get my BFP in the near future.As always I have FX for you ladies.


----------



## tatertahelon

Sa WEET fam!!! that's so much more reassuring~huh?!?!?I'm sorry I KNOW you musta said this, but when was TR? will this be your 1st HSG?
TEN CM's Girl holy donuts...that's a ton..isn't it..well certainly seems like it would be...You'll go down in guiness book for most TR eva!!!! I hear lots of like 3 and 4 and 5 cm's but TEN..that's awesome!!!!!!! Got my prayers praying and my fx'd that everything will be open and perfectly perfect for that BFP!!!
SO, do they go through the vagina for HSG, right?
:dust:
:hug:


----------



## famof6

Tater,This has been talked about several times with the BS and can be a touchy subject to some.I had also read on how not to do it.It was bad ect.However I will take info from both sides and make a decision that I am comfortabe with.I would say if you are not comfortable with it don't try it,especially if you are not sure you can do it without touching the cervix because I have heard that it will burn.Some see no problem with it others do.I personally would never do the egg white thing but thats just me.So I guess it depends on what you are willing to try.As for me I have my baking soda ready.LOL


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> Sa WEET fam!!! that's so much more reassuring~huh?!?!?I'm sorry I KNOW you musta said this, but when was TR? will this be your 1st HSG?
> TEN CM's Girl holy donuts...that's a ton..isn't it..well certainly seems like it would be...You'll go down in guiness book for most TR eva!!!! I hear lots of like 3 and 4 and 5 cm's but TEN..that's awesome!!!!!!! Got my prayers praying and my fx'd that everything will be open and perfectly perfect for that BFP!!!
> SO, do they go through the vagina for HSG, right?
> :dust:
> :hug:

Thanks,I had my TR in July.Yes this is my 1st HSG and yes they go thru the vag.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> THANKS MUCHO FLUTER!
> I'm not actually sure I AM having the HSG..when I go to the doc next week we are just going to discuss EVERYTHING. I'm wanting the HSG done though so definite good stuff to know...I have REAL high pain tolerance, so relaxing shouldn't be tooooo tuff for me ;) am wondering~what kind of anti inflam did you take? what's recommended?
> 
> I'm VERY thankful for my DH...couldn't do anything w/out him:)
> thanks girl
> :hug:

Tater- I want to wish you good luck at the doctors office next week! Praying all goes well!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

famof6 said:


> I had to share my great news with my TR girls well it might not be so great next week depending the results but my dr scheduled me for a hsg Tuesday @2:30.He said they like to get it in early in the cycle.He said I had to go in Friday for the results can they not tell me right then?I am so nervous and excited to finally get this question answered.I honestly will be so sad if they are both blocked but DH and I talked and if that is the case I will go back for another TR because I have 10 cm on each side and another TR will still leave me with good lengths.I am praying they just need a good cleaning though.I have heard you are more fertile for 3 months after the test.So hoping I get my BFP in the near future.As always I have FX for you ladies.

Fam- Praying all goes well with your hsg next week! Keep us updated how it goes!!


----------



## Dash

I just had my post op and it was WONDERFUL! My tube lengths on both sides are 8! He said we can start trying when I ovulate at the end of February, and that he would be very surprised if I don't get pregnant pretty fast :happydance:

Now the hard part- not having sex when I ovulate next cycle....


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Has anyone heard from Ready lately? I wonder how she is doing?


----------



## Dash

famof6 said:


> I had to share my great news with my TR girls well it might not be so great next week depending the results but my dr scheduled me for a hsg Tuesday @2:30.He said they like to get it in early in the cycle.He said I had to go in Friday for the results can they not tell me right then?I am so nervous and excited to finally get this question answered.I honestly will be so sad if they are both blocked but DH and I talked and if that is the case I will go back for another TR because I have 10 cm on each side and another TR will still leave me with good lengths.I am praying they just need a good cleaning though.I have heard you are more fertile for 3 months after the test.So hoping I get my BFP in the near future.As always I have FX for you ladies.

GOOD LUCK! Hopefully that does the trick!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> I just had my post op and it was WONDERFUL! My tube lengths on both sides are 8! He said we can start trying when I ovulate at the end of February, and that he would be very surprised if I don't get pregnant pretty fast :happydance:
> 
> Now the hard part- not having sex when I ovulate next cycle....

Dash- Congrats! Hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## famof6

Dash said:


> I just had my post op and it was WONDERFUL! My tube lengths on both sides are 8! He said we can start trying when I ovulate at the end of February, and that he would be very surprised if I don't get pregnant pretty fast :happydance:
> 
> Now the hard part- not having sex when I ovulate next cycle....

Great tube lengths.If you want to wait until Feb,you better stay off bnb.It has a effect on people makes you want to go jump on DH when O is nearing.:haha:GL!!I hope your dr is right and it happens quick for you.


----------



## mommax3

Congrats Dash thats great news :)


----------



## Dash

famof6 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> I just had my post op and it was WONDERFUL! My tube lengths on both sides are 8! He said we can start trying when I ovulate at the end of February, and that he would be very surprised if I don't get pregnant pretty fast :happydance:
> 
> Now the hard part- not having sex when I ovulate next cycle....
> 
> Great tube lengths.If you want to wait until Feb,you better stay off bnb.It has a effect on people makes you want to go jump on DH when O is nearing.:haha:GL!!I hope your dr is right and it happens quick for you.Click to expand...

Yeah I have that problem around O regardless- maybe I will send him to a hotel for a week. Haha.


----------



## angelcake71

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Has anyone heard from Ready lately? I wonder how she is doing?

hope she is ok x


----------



## Superstoked

Fam, that is great news, I am sure everything will be fine! xx 

I was wondering about ready myself. Maybe she still has the cold she had last week and resting up..

My Doc said if I was not preggers by June she would do the HSG and if my tubes are blocked she would not attempt to go in there again? And discuss IVF.

Dash , that is great news. I hope everything works well for you. 

Angel, great to see you are on the ttc road again! FX hun xx

Hello to all the TR ladies!! There are so many of us now..look out!!! LOL

AFM, I am just peachy. Feel pretty good today and I am unsure what is on the go with me, but I am like something in heat for the past 2 days..LOL DH is scared of me..lol I am unsure why I feel like I do but not a bad thing? hehe. DH refuses to ttc now as he is nervous my body is not ready... I usually O between the 7th-11th , I mc on the 4th so I doubt it has come so soon because I was still spotting then. Unless I can convince hubby I guess I am out until my next af. Which is still not that bad but I wanna get at it ASAP..lol 

Sending babydust to all of the beautiful TR ladies!! xx


----------



## mommax3

HEY ladies i just got off the phone with the nurse from my fertility dr.s I sked her my length and it was about 5 on each side is that good? Also I talked to her about you guys being told you could start after your first AF and she said that, thats a bd Idea because inside your tubes there are sillia that move the sperm along and after surgury they are not working properly and if you dont wait the 3 months you are likely to get an eptopic so thats why were told to wait 3 months. I figured I would share the news I said hmm maybe thats why im not preggers yet and she said could be if they are not in working condition how can they move the sperm through the tubes. So this is month 4 since surgury so FX hope the info helps


----------



## fluterby429

Momma 5cm is a good length. I have 5 on each side as well. My doctor told me 2 mo before ttc but for a whole other reason but it is true there is sillia in your tubes. But I also contacted Dr. Berger and Dr. Levin who are both highly respected in this area and both said as soon as you feel able you can start. I think there is a lot of conflicting info out there just because it hasn't been studied throughly by each doctor. I also know several ladies who chose not to wait and were pg in the first few weeks post op. I honestly believe it is completely individualized based each persons body's ability to heal.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Ok so this girl is confused, I had ewcm yesterday and the opk said neg. and today the ewcm is gone so you would think yesterday was the O day ????? I think im gonna try baking soda finget tonight because according to last month I o on day 13 . Geez I hope I get it this month there is just way to much to know lol we have been bding since sunday and when hubby gets home from plowing we will bd again this time with the baking soda oh yeah :) Good luck at the dr. dash fx your ready ttc!! Seriously tater I find this thread part off my morning routine lol and it's so weird how were all states away but your lives truly have impacted mine, my heart feels for every woman on here but I really feel like we will all get our BFP soon :)

I had EWCM the day before I got my positive OPK, but not on the day I got the positive result. According to my temps, I ovulated the following day, 2 days after EWCM....having EWCM means O is just around the corner, so get busy girl! :o)


----------



## fluterby429

Dash awesome tube lengths!

fam and any ladies out there that are worried about the hsg.. if for any reason your tubes are blocked and the hsg can not clear them do not loose hope. You can still have a laprascopy procedure done to remove the scar tissue/blockage.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> HEY ladies i just got off the phone with the nurse from my fertility dr.s I sked her my length and it was about 5 on each side is that good? Also I talked to her about you guys being told you could start after your first AF and she said that, thats a bd Idea because inside your tubes there are sillia that move the sperm along and after surgury they are not working properly and if you dont wait the 3 months you are likely to get an eptopic so thats why were told to wait 3 months. I figured I would share the news I said hmm maybe thats why im not preggers yet and she said could be if they are not in working condition how can they move the sperm through the tubes. So this is month 4 since surgury so FX hope the info helps

Five is good! I have 5 on the left, 6 on the right. My doctor told me to get busy right away...which I did...but I really had no business doing anything the first cycle because I was in PAIN all month...and it was the most bizarre cycle I ever had. I don't think I could have conceived. I think my body was still dealing with the trauma of surgery...just too soon. My doctor said that anything over 4cm is ideal...and with anything less, there is still a chance of conception. 

Baby :dust: to all the TTC after TR ladies!

By the way, I am still spotting today...but now no cramps at all. I am still thinking that the :witch: will rear her ugly head. I hope not...just have to wait til Friday to see...


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I just had my post op and it was WONDERFUL! My tube lengths on both sides are 8! He said we can start trying when I ovulate at the end of February, and that he would be very surprised if I don't get pregnant pretty fast :happydance:
> 
> Now the hard part- not having sex when I ovulate next cycle....

Yaaaayyy! That's wonderful news!


----------



## fluterby429

GL Saga fx'd

tater I just took advil about 600mg of it.

forgive me I forget who posted back to me about the clomid but thank you. I now that ovualation can not be shown by OPK's I know it only shows the surge but after I got my POS opk a few hours later I had ov pains on the right. I've also had a CD21 test in the past to confirm ovulation. I'm mostly concearned with taking the clomid even though I'm sure my body ovulates on it's own. I have done tons and tons of ready and asked my Rio Bravo TR ladies for answers and I feel ok about it now. I'm just hoping that darn dh of mine gets of the plane from Iraq on time to catch that egg!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> no doubt momma! wouldn't it be sweet if there was a BnB convention or something somewhere and all of us could go and IDK, have a woman's conference!! HHAHA, I'm outlandish I know..but wouldn't it b cool to hear woman speakers and get fresh ideas from professionals that HAVE kids and that HAVE or have HAD infertility and learn some new things to do as a fam night or date night w/ DH, get some new EASY fast dinner ideas...I think that would rock!!!!
> ANywho, back to the imp. stuff..WEEEIRD you have EW yest but NOT today...I seriously do NOT like OPK's. they are too confusing..I mean, I CONFUSE WAY easily, but still...
> Did you have any pain that would indicate you DID/WERE O'ing? do you chart or BBT? after ALL my long hours of research I truly believe the constant involvement w/ our CM and recording temp is going to be the most effective..Personally this cycle will be the 1st time I've done it, but it just makes sense and you can see how it ALL works together on the chart..the CM, the cervix and the temp..I picked my NFP friends brain last night~she's BBT for 9 years and is preg w/ her 6th..she uses it to GET preg but also to prevent...It's GOING to work!!
> Now, let me talk to you about the BS...ARE YOU SURE you wanna do that?!?!? THis is new, just heard/read threads on it TODAY...and I'm on here A LOT..so I started researching it because I was excited about a new idea and possible method BUT EVERY site is saying to absolutely DO NOT touch your cervix w/ \the finger that has the BS on b/c it will burn and cause pain...I can't ever be sure where my cervix is so I don't think I could possibly take the chance..I DO not wanna be burning my cervix..does NOT sound fun...Just a lil something to think about(if you didn't already know) and I really wonder HOW many dox would recommend doing that???
> BUT, if you do try, i'm dying to know what it's like SO PLEASE keep me posted!!
> fx'd and MUCH :dust: girlie!!

I use digital OPKs. They are expensive but so worth it because it takes all the confusion away. You get a smiley face if it detects the LH surge...which means you will most likely ovulate in 12 to 36 hours. If you get a blank "O"...there's no LH surge... I continue to test until I get a negative. And I also test in the morning and in the evening... Twice I have gotten a negative in the morning, but a positive at night.


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> GL Saga fx'd
> 
> tater I just took advil about 600mg of it.
> 
> forgive me I forget who posted back to me about the clomid but thank you. I now that ovualation can not be shown by OPK's I know it only shows the surge but after I got my POS opk a few hours later I had ov pains on the right. I've also had a CD21 test in the past to confirm ovulation. I'm mostly concearned with taking the clomid even though I'm sure my body ovulates on it's own. I have done tons and tons of ready and asked my Rio Bravo TR ladies for answers and I feel ok about it now. I'm just hoping that darn dh of mine gets of the plane from Iraq on time to catch that egg!!!!

FX'd!!!! I do OPKs and chart. Usually within 2 days of a positive OPK, you will see a temperature rise...which means you DEFINITELY ovulated...I started charting just to make sure I was still ovulating...and I am...

TTC has made me into a worry wart...hahaha.


----------



## Sagapo75

Ughhh...I just got AF. Bummer.

Well, I will definitely be trying the baking soda thing...


----------



## Superstoked

Sorry the witch got you Saga :hugs: FX for next month!! :)


----------



## Dash

Sagapo75 said:


> Ughhh...I just got AF. Bummer.
> 
> Well, I will definitely be trying the baking soda thing...

:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

aww Saga boo for AF. I'm gonna do BSF too. I'm also gonna get the digi opk's for this cycle just to go along with my ic's. the more poas the merrier, right lol. Just for your FYI the reason you are prob getting neg. OPK's in the morn is because LH does really start building up until later in the day. It is recommended that you test around 2-3pm and again around 8 pm (I'm not exactly sure that those times are precise but I do know it is close and that FMU is not the best for opks)


----------



## mommax3

Sag that damn witch !!!! Sorry :(
I agree with all dr. saying different things I guess we will all have our own experience :)
I went out and bought some preseed this evening I was suppose to get my conceive plus in the mail no later then today adn id never came so I got restless and took matters into my own hands, i really wanted to have it for the next few days since I dried up lol hopefully this is the month :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sag that damn witch !!!! Sorry :(
> I agree with all dr. saying different things I guess we will all have our own experience :)
> I went out and bought some preseed this evening I was suppose to get my conceive plus in the mail no later then today adn id never came so I got restless and took matters into my own hands, i really wanted to have it for the next few days since I dried up lol hopefully this is the month :)

My DH HATES Preseed...he says it's sticky and weird...I don't know what else to do though...I think we will just have to use it anyway. Anyone know of anything else? Other than eggwhites...ew. My DH is a food chemist...he would never come near me if I put eggwhites in there...hahahaha!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Sag that damn witch !!!! Sorry :(
> I agree with all dr. saying different things I guess we will all have our own experience :)
> I went out and bought some preseed this evening I was suppose to get my conceive plus in the mail no later then today adn id never came so I got restless and took matters into my own hands, i really wanted to have it for the next few days since I dried up lol hopefully this is the month :)
> 
> My DH HATES Preseed...he says it's sticky and weird...I don't know what else to do though...I think we will just have to use it anyway. Anyone know of anything else? Other than eggwhites...ew. My DH is a food chemist...he would never come near me if I put eggwhites in there...hahahaha!Click to expand...

hehe my dh is just gonna have to deal! He is getting sick of me demanding sex everyday lol I think he is use to having to chase me :blush: He is being a good sport anyways just says ok lol Is your husband really a food chemist? If so what is that? im sure this is a dumb question and your probably laughing :)
The only other thing I have heard of is the baking soda thing and yeah ew ewwww! Good luck hope AF leaves you quickly and you get your BFP soon I see there is a few of us that had our TR in october hopefully we dont have a long wait FX


----------



## fluterby429

you can take evening primrose oil to help with cm but it takes a couple months to get in your system. You can also eat baby carrots or take mucinex or robitussin. My dh doesnt care for pre-seed either he says its too slippery but I dont use the whole tube. I only use a tiny bit right before bd and then put some in my soft cup before insertion.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Ughhh...I just got AF. Bummer.
> 
> Well, I will definitely be trying the baking soda thing...

Saga- Sorry AF showed up! Hope you get your :bfp: next time!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Sag that damn witch !!!! Sorry :(
> I agree with all dr. saying different things I guess we will all have our own experience :)
> I went out and bought some preseed this evening I was suppose to get my conceive plus in the mail no later then today adn id never came so I got restless and took matters into my own hands, i really wanted to have it for the next few days since I dried up lol hopefully this is the month :)
> 
> My DH HATES Preseed...he says it's sticky and weird...I don't know what else to do though...I think we will just have to use it anyway. Anyone know of anything else? Other than eggwhites...ew. My DH is a food chemist...he would never come near me if I put eggwhites in there...hahahaha!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe my dh is just gonna have to deal! He is getting sick of me demanding sex everyday lol I think he is use to having to chase me :blush: He is being a good sport anyways just says ok lol Is your husband really a food chemist? If so what is that? im sure this is a dumb question and your probably laughing :)
> The only other thing I have heard of is the baking soda thing and yeah ew ewwww! Good luck hope AF leaves you quickly and you get your BFP soon I see there is a few of us that had our TR in october hopefully we dont have a long wait FXClick to expand...

I think I am just going to have to tell him to deal too. We gotta do what we gotta do to get a positive BFP...and really, I don't think it is too much to ask to deal with it, considering we only have to use it a few days a month, right?

Yes, he really is a food chemist. And you aren't the only one to ask me what that is...everyone does! Hahaha! He does research and development for new products of a major food brand here in the south. He is always developing shelf stable sauces, condiments, dressings, marinades, etc... But he knows entirely TOO much about micro-organisms and the illnesses you can get from foods...so trust me, if he thought I put raw EGG in there, we would never BD again! LOL!


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> you can take evening primrose oil to help with cm but it takes a couple months to get in your system. You can also eat baby carrots or take mucinex or robitussin. My dh doesnt care for pre-seed either he says its too slippery but I dont use the whole tube. I only use a tiny bit right before bd and then put some in my soft cup before insertion.

I only use a tiny bit too...so I am thinking he is just going to have to suck it up. Hehehe.


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay...so I THOUGHT I got AF tonight. Only ever since then, there has been NOTHING.

This is just so weird. I know that AF is still coming...deep down, I just know it's true...

But this cycle has been bizarre for me. I never start spotting this early...And I have not had one single cramp all day...

What happened before was this...and I am SO sorry if this is TMI...but I went to the ladies room earlier and noticed bright red blood on the tissue and ick...a black clot...so sorry...But anyway, I assumed that AF was here. Since then, absolutely nothing...geez. I guess it will be on time anyway...and I am just going to spot on and off until then. Fun, eh?


----------



## angelcake71

Hope everything is ok Sagapo!! x


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> Okay...so I THOUGHT I got AF tonight. Only ever since then, there has been NOTHING.
> 
> This is just so weird. I know that AF is still coming...deep down, I just know it's true...
> 
> But this cycle has been bizarre for me. I never start spotting this early...And I have not had one single cramp all day...
> 
> What happened before was this...and I am SO sorry if this is TMI...but I went to the ladies room earlier and noticed bright red blood on the tissue and ick...a black clot...so sorry...But anyway, I assumed that AF was here. Since then, absolutely nothing...geez. I guess it will be on time anyway...and I am just going to spot on and off until then. Fun, eh?

Saga whats up with that? did you poas again just to see? Its so weird being so intuned with our bodies it makes you wonder whats going on all the time because nothing is ever just so. Keep us posted if anything changes :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Okay...so I THOUGHT I got AF tonight. Only ever since then, there has been NOTHING.
> 
> This is just so weird. I know that AF is still coming...deep down, I just know it's true...
> 
> But this cycle has been bizarre for me. I never start spotting this early...And I have not had one single cramp all day...
> 
> What happened before was this...and I am SO sorry if this is TMI...but I went to the ladies room earlier and noticed bright red blood on the tissue and ick...a black clot...so sorry...But anyway, I assumed that AF was here. Since then, absolutely nothing...geez. I guess it will be on time anyway...and I am just going to spot on and off until then. Fun, eh?
> 
> Saga whats up with that? did you poas again just to see? Its so weird being so intuned with our bodies it makes you wonder whats going on all the time because nothing is ever just so. Keep us posted if anything changes :)Click to expand...

No, I haven't...I don't have any more here...and my temps plummeted this morning back to pre-ovulation level...which usually means AF is on it's way....so I am pretty sure I will get it sometime today...if I don't have it by Friday, I will retest for sure...

It's ok though...hopefully the baking soda will do the trick this month. My birthday is in February a BFP would be the BEST birthday present ever...


----------



## tatertahelon

what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)

MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad: up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy???? 

Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

FLUTER
YOU are sooo full of info!! Love it girl..and appreciate it too...GL w/ BSF..I'm too big of a scardy cat to try ...but PLEASE let me know what it's like..I'm dying to know:winkwink:

:dust:

Oh and thanx for the anti inflam idea


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)
> 
> MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
> also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad:  up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
> SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy????
> 
> Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
> :dust:

Tater i will pray for your friend :hugs: What a horrible thing for someone to have to go through and I love my bf like a sister we call eachother wife so I know how painful it must be to watch her go through this. Stay strong god is good :) I also wanted to say maybe your like me it takes me until im late to get my bfp so maybe you should test today anyway you know your a poasa :) keep us posted


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks Momma..love your faith and boldness to say God is GOOD and that you WILL pray. HE IS and I lovem even though I CANNOT understand Him :shrug: haha, .It's awesome, thank you and I'll keep ya posted..yeah, lover like a sis too...wasn't too crazy to find out diagnosis, but phew, this has been NUTS,,,
anywho..REALLY, think I ought to test Ok!!! You talked me RIGHT INTO IT!!! BRB:winkwink:
thanks :hug:


----------



## Superstoked

tatertahelon said:


> thanks Momma..love your faith and boldness to say God is GOOD and that you WILL pray. HE IS and I lovem even though I CANNOT understand Him :shrug: haha, .It's awesome, thank you and I'll keep ya posted..yeah, lover like a sis too...wasn't too crazy to find out diagnosis, but phew, this has been NUTS,,,
> anywho..REALLY, think I ought to test Ok!!! You talked me RIGHT INTO IT!!! BRB:winkwink:
> thanks :hug:

Sorry about your friend :hugs: FX for a bfp!!


----------



## fluterby429

Tater I will be praying for your friend. Also I did the BSF thing on O day this cycle just to see what would happen. About 10 min later I was extreamly wet down there. Which is really good for me cause on O day my cm starts getting tacky or sticky feeling again. That's why I'm gonna use it. As far as knowing so much OMG it's because I belonged to a forum of TR girls that went to the same hospital in MX as I did for nearly a year before TR. I'm like a sponge and soak up usefull and useless info all the time LOL. My friend says I should be one of those BING commercials


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)
> 
> MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
> also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad: up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
> SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy????
> 
> Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
> :dust:

Tater, I am praying for your friend. That is such a helpless feeling to not be able to help someone you love and to have to watch them suffer...I know...

And thanks for saying you wish you could email me one! That made me laugh out loud and I REALLY needed that!

I love my husband to pieces...but he kind of glazes over when I start talking about what's going on, what might be going on, etc. It's so nice to be able to come in here and let it all hang out.

Right now, still spotting...no period...it's scant, and back to brown...no more red...that only happened last night...sorry if that's TMI...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)
> 
> MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
> also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad: up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
> SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy????
> 
> Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
> :dust:

And yeah, what IS up with our weird cycles?? 

It was so nice before when I was younger and NOT trying to get pregnant...I didn't analyze every little thing and look for signs because I had NO idea that I should be looking for anything...

Wouldn't it be nice if our docs could give us a shot that would cause a temporary and specific amnesia? One that would only cause us to forget the two week wait and then "come to" in time to test when AF is due? Hahaha....


----------



## tatertahelon

awww thanks darling..yeah, it sux just gota keep our chins up and remember the "plan" is soo much bigger than we are. I'm a BIG believer there's a reason for everything..and that ugly can ALWAYS be turned to beauty

when I 1st found this site my DH was like ANNOYED...I actually couldn't believe it...so then that made me annoyed.. of course;)
But when I found this site I had been having all this stuff, and he wasn't listening..I needed something!!! and now I got a group of girls i miss when I don't get to chat everyday:)

Oh girl, I'd just have to run to the store..I wouldn't be able to take it..unless you are busy, then it may not be as bad, but I'd have to get a stick...
let me know what you do!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, like the idea of the amnesia 2ww shot wait thing!!! I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)
> 
> MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
> also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad: up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
> SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy????
> 
> Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
> :dust:
> 
> Tater i will pray for your friend :hugs: What a horrible thing for someone to have to go through and I love my bf like a sister we call eachother wife so I know how painful it must be to watch her go through this. Stay strong god is good :) I also wanted to say maybe your like me it takes me until im late to get my bfp so maybe you should test today anyway you know your a poasa :) keep us postedClick to expand...

welp it's a :bnf: it's as white as snow where the pink line ought to be..but I knew that...I'm not happy that af is late..6 days ago I was cheering on a bfp not I'm routing for af!!! Funny how my mood changes that way!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)
> 
> MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
> also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad: up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
> SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy????
> 
> Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
> :dust:
> 
> Tater i will pray for your friend :hugs: What a horrible thing for someone to have to go through and I love my bf like a sister we call eachother wife so I know how painful it must be to watch her go through this. Stay strong god is good :) I also wanted to say maybe your like me it takes me until im late to get my bfp so maybe you should test today anyway you know your a poasa :) keep us postedClick to expand...
> 
> welp it's a :bnf: it's as white as snow where the pink line ought to be..but I knew that...I'm not happy that af is late..6 days ago I was cheering on a bfp not I'm routing for af!!! Funny how my mood changes that way!!!!!! lolClick to expand...

Ughhh...sorry girlie. But next month will be our month...I am just still waiting around for AF...I know it's coming...and annoyed that the :witch: is teasing me...at this point, I just want to get it over with!

And you are right...I am a big believer that things happen for a reason...so, try and try again, right?


----------



## Dash

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)
> 
> MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
> also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad: up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
> SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy????
> 
> Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
> :dust:
> 
> Tater, I am praying for your friend. That is such a helpless feeling to not be able to help someone you love and to have to watch them suffer...I know...
> 
> And thanks for saying you wish you could email me one! That made me laugh out loud and I REALLY needed that!
> 
> I love my husband to pieces...but he kind of glazes over when I start talking about what's going on, what might be going on, etc. It's so nice to be able to come in here and let it all hang out.
> 
> Right now, still spotting...no period...it's scant, and back to brown...no more red...that only happened last night...sorry if that's TMI...Click to expand...


Honestly, I don't think this board could possible have TMI, right? I mean, everyone is talking about cervical mucous and nobody thinks anything of it!  If i even said the WORD cervical mucous to my husband...


----------



## tatertahelon

i am told my DH i'd rather have HIM check it than me..he said he would..he rox!!! yeah, hopefully af WILL just come and we CAN get on w/ it for goodness sakes..

If this was site for catering and we were all talking CM then that's TMI, but this is WHY this is the site it is...!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

Love you ladies!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Okay...so I THOUGHT I got AF tonight. Only ever since then, there has been NOTHING.
> 
> This is just so weird. I know that AF is still coming...deep down, I just know it's true...
> 
> But this cycle has been bizarre for me. I never start spotting this early...And I have not had one single cramp all day...
> 
> What happened before was this...and I am SO sorry if this is TMI...but I went to the ladies room earlier and noticed bright red blood on the tissue and ick...a black clot...so sorry...But anyway, I assumed that AF was here. Since then, absolutely nothing...geez. I guess it will be on time anyway...and I am just going to spot on and off until then. Fun, eh?

Saga- I know how strange our bodies can be. I always spot 10-7 days before AF shows up every month. It been going on over a 1 1/2 now. I have been to the doctor and they said everything is normal, but I'm sick of having to deal with it every month. I'll be praying that all is okay! xx


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> i am told my DH i'd rather have HIM check it than me..he said he would..he rox!!! yeah, hopefully af WILL just come and we CAN get on w/ it for goodness sakes..
> 
> If this was site for catering and we were all talking CM then that's TMI, but this is WHY this is the site it is...!!!!!

Geeez!!! what is up with you and sagas evil witch??? I totally used the preseed last night I love it!!! I did'nt tell DH that I used it just inserted when he was'nt in the room and he was none the wiser :) hopefully it did the trick, poor hubby has only had 4 hours of sleep in teh past 3 days he is a busy man and when he got home at midnight was not up to bd so im sure he will def. not be up to it tonight so fx the past few days and late night did the trick maybe i can attack him one more time tommorow :) oh question does it matter if you use a regular thermometer instead of bbt? thanks


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> what's UP saga?! That's annoying...How crazy is it making you NOT knowing what is happening and NOT having any stix???? I wish I could email you one :)
> 
> MY bff was diagnosed w/ Lymphoma (this is all off baby making subject) 5 days ago..it wasn't a BAD diagnosis, not awesome, but nothing to be OVERLY concerned about...long story short...yesterday she was rushed to the hosp for emerg immediate radiation...the cancer has spread soooo fast she is really laying in her death bed...it's suffocating her:( every lymph node is her body is decayed and mush. Surgery is NOT an option at all. If radiation doesn't stop and or shrink the tumor that's suffocating her, it's only a matter of days, if not hours...OK< so I told you all of that for 2 reasons..any praying sisters out there..PLEASE PRAY:thumbup:
> also af was due TODAY..it's clock work girls ALWAYS~well except for NOW...it's NOT here and I'm annoyed:growlmad: up until 9DPO I KNEW, was SURE, pOsItIvE this was THE month...then came to peace(after freaking out a lil) that it wasn't going to be. we made a NEW plan for THIS cycle and couldn't wait to start..NOW NO AF. WTHeck? I had bfn test yest and didn't test today b/c I know it's bfn...I'm annoyed..
> SOOO, I'm right there w/ ya SAGA...gosh....it's like whyyyyyy????
> 
> Anyway, missed out on talking w/ ya'll yesterday..horray for good tube lengths, and Boo for af's and GL to everyone and their plan for their next cycle
> :dust:

 Tater- I'll be praying for your friend and her family. May god be with them!!
I know what you mean about AF not show up on time mine was late for 2days last month, so hang in there!! xx


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Okay...so I THOUGHT I got AF tonight. Only ever since then, there has been NOTHING.
> 
> This is just so weird. I know that AF is still coming...deep down, I just know it's true...
> 
> But this cycle has been bizarre for me. I never start spotting this early...And I have not had one single cramp all day...
> 
> What happened before was this...and I am SO sorry if this is TMI...but I went to the ladies room earlier and noticed bright red blood on the tissue and ick...a black clot...so sorry...But anyway, I assumed that AF was here. Since then, absolutely nothing...geez. I guess it will be on time anyway...and I am just going to spot on and off until then. Fun, eh?
> 
> Saga- I know how strange our bodies can be. I always spot 10-7 days before AF shows up every month. It been going on over a 1 1/2 now. I have been to the doctor and they said everything is normal, but I'm sick of having to deal with it every month. I'll be praying that all is okay! xxClick to expand...

Oh my gosh! I've never, ever spotted other than the day before AF...and I am 35 years old! I'd really be thrown for a loop if I spotted 7-10 days before AF. Yeah, I guess our bodies are strange things indeed... :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> i am told my DH i'd rather have HIM check it than me..he said he would..he rox!!! yeah, hopefully af WILL just come and we CAN get on w/ it for goodness sakes..
> 
> If this was site for catering and we were all talking CM then that's TMI, but this is WHY this is the site it is...!!!!!
> 
> Geeez!!! what is up with you and sagas evil witch??? I totally used the preseed last night I love it!!! I did'nt tell DH that I used it just inserted when he was'nt in the room and he was none the wiser :) hopefully it did the trick, poor hubby has only had 4 hours of sleep in teh past 3 days he is a busy man and when he got home at midnight was not up to bd so im sure he will def. not be up to it tonight so fx the past few days and late night did the trick maybe i can attack him one more time tommorow :) oh question does it matter if you use a regular thermometer instead of bbt? thanksClick to expand...

Yep, you do have to have a BBT thermometer. It is more precise than a regular thermometer and you need those precise measurements because your temperature may only go up .2 degrees after ovulation and you wouldn't be able to see that with a regular thermometer.

I found mine at Walgreen's...and I looked EVERYWHERE. Even CVS in my area doesn't carry them. They did offer me their Sponge Bob one though....hahaha...(it wasn't BBT)


----------



## tatertahelon

Sag, SERIOUSLY..was it a MAN that showed you to the spongebob thermo:dohh: after an hour of searching and finally asking ?!?!??!?! I mean, really, if ANYONE knew what a BBT was they would NOT direct you to a cartoon character thermo..that's ****** but I love it..:rofl:

hahahahhahaha!!! what DID you say? You shoulda busted out w/ something like, nah, thank you but when I sit naked on the toilet w/ my foot propped on the sink and insert my mid finger to pull MUCUS from my vagina, that spongebob one just won't cut the precisesness I need once I examine my cervix!!!! that's what I woulda done!!!!!!!!
hahahaha I mean, I'm cracking up over that!!!

Af STILL not here. I have to go out here in a while and I have to stop at Dollar Tree imagine that..so I'm going to grab a $1.00 pink dye one!!!!


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> Sag, SERIOUSLY..was it a MAN that showed you to the spongebob thermo:dohh: after an hour of searching and finally asking ?!?!??!?! I mean, really, if ANYONE knew what a BBT was they would NOT direct you to a cartoon character thermo..that's ****** but I love it..:rofl:
> 
> hahahahhahaha!!! what DID you say? You shoulda busted out w/ something like, nah, thank you but when I sit naked on the toilet w/ my foot propped on the sink and insert my mid finger to pull MUCUS from my vagina, that spongebob one just won't cut the precisesness I need once I examine my cervix!!!! that's what I woulda done!!!!!!!!
> hahahaha I mean, I'm cracking up over that!!!
> 
> Af STILL not here. I have to go out here in a while and I have to stop at Dollar Tree imagine that..so I'm going to grab a $1.00 pink dye one!!!!

Sag that is hilarious lmao!!!!! and tater what you would have said would have made that persons head spin :haha: I love you girls you truly make me laugh. Tater Im totally like you with the amount I poas then when af does come it makes me fall super hard because I get my hopes up soooo high :( GL I really hope you get your BFP :kiss:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Okay...so I THOUGHT I got AF tonight. Only ever since then, there has been NOTHING.
> 
> This is just so weird. I know that AF is still coming...deep down, I just know it's true...
> 
> But this cycle has been bizarre for me. I never start spotting this early...And I have not had one single cramp all day...
> 
> What happened before was this...and I am SO sorry if this is TMI...but I went to the ladies room earlier and noticed bright red blood on the tissue and ick...a black clot...so sorry...But anyway, I assumed that AF was here. Since then, absolutely nothing...geez. I guess it will be on time anyway...and I am just going to spot on and off until then. Fun, eh?
> 
> Saga- I know how strange our bodies can be. I always spot 10-7 days before AF shows up every month. It been going on over a 1 1/2 now. I have been to the doctor and they said everything is normal, but I'm sick of having to deal with it every month. I'll be praying that all is okay! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my gosh! I've never, ever spotted other than the day before AF...and I am 35 years old! I'd really be thrown for a loop if I spotted 7-10 days before AF. Yeah, I guess our bodies are strange things indeed... :)Click to expand...

 I'm 34 years old. I've asked other ladies if anyone else has dealt with this and no one has. I've had my thyroid, progesterone, and checked for polyps all came back normal. Thank god my progesterone level is normal since it means I'm ovualting. I had a D&C in October of 2010 to see if it would help but it did'nt work.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sag, SERIOUSLY..was it a MAN that showed you to the spongebob thermo:dohh: after an hour of searching and finally asking ?!?!??!?! I mean, really, if ANYONE knew what a BBT was they would NOT direct you to a cartoon character thermo..that's ****** but I love it..:rofl:
> 
> hahahahhahaha!!! what DID you say? You shoulda busted out w/ something like, nah, thank you but when I sit naked on the toilet w/ my foot propped on the sink and insert my mid finger to pull MUCUS from my vagina, that spongebob one just won't cut the precisesness I need once I examine my cervix!!!! that's what I woulda done!!!!!!!!
> hahahaha I mean, I'm cracking up over that!!!
> 
> Af STILL not here. I have to go out here in a while and I have to stop at Dollar Tree imagine that..so I'm going to grab a $1.00 pink dye one!!!!

Well, to be quite honest, that was a REALLY bizarre day. I had my two youngest with me...they are 8 year old girl/boy twins and they were sitting in the massage chairs while I browsed in the pharmacy area of CVS...have y'all ever seen those? The big black ones that vibrate like crazy? My kids LOVE 'em...anyway, I looked and I looked and I looked for that thermometer...and while I was there, I decided to go ahead and pick up some FRERs...not that I needed them then, but what the hay, right? Might as well kill two birds with one stone...so then, with my big box of nearly neon PINK FRERs...who could miss them, they were practically flashing like a neon sign in my left hand as I asked the pharmacist...who was a woman, by the way...for the BBT thermometers. I could see my kids a few feet away from me on my right and I noticed some man kind of loitering around to my left. 

When the pharmacist told me should could let me have the Sponge Bob one, all I had time to do was look at her like "Are you INSANE?" before the guy who had been loitering next to me on my left said something to me....and I was STUNNED. As he said it, I was literally MID-SENTENCE in yelling at my kids to COME ON, WE STILL HAVE TO GO GET YOUR SISTER...all the while still holding the big ol' pink box o' pregnancy tests in my hand... 

Okay, and before I tell you the rest, let me describe what I was wearing...I had my pj's on...they have black bottoms, so no one could really tell what I had on underneath my coat...which was big and bulky...green & tan plaid with a tan fox fur collar...and I had on my UGGS...which I never actually wear in public...because they have the shearling fur all the way down each side and around the ankle...so I look a little Eskimo-ish when I wear them...

So there I was, in a bizarro outfit...yelling at the kids I already have and waving around a box of pregnancy tests with the other hand when this MAN said...."You sure are cute."

I am rarely ever at a loss for words...rarely...but I was stunned...I think I looked at him all perplexed and stammered the first time I tried to say anything...and then I just did it....I waved that ginormous-ass box of pregnancy tests in front of his face, making damn sure he knew exactly what they were, and I said, "Really? Okay, well thanks. My husband sure thinks so too." I left him standing there and went back towards the front of the store.

So, because they didn't have my thermometer...I put back the tests, planning to mosey on over to Walgreens. BUT, my kids found some toys in the clearance bin they just HAD TO HAVE... So while I was checking out and buying their toys, that man walked to the front of the store and winked at me as he was walking out...my daughter saw and said, "Ew, that man was winking at you." Hahaha.

So, all I can say is that was definitely a trip to the Twilight Zone that day...nothing says sexy like a woman dressed like a homeless eskimo that is yelling at her current kids while holding a neon box of pregnancy tests...

All I have to say is I must have been the first woman he saw in a LOOOOONG time...


----------



## Superstoked

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Sag, SERIOUSLY..was it a MAN that showed you to the spongebob thermo:dohh: after an hour of searching and finally asking ?!?!??!?! I mean, really, if ANYONE knew what a BBT was they would NOT direct you to a cartoon character thermo..that's ****** but I love it..:rofl:
> 
> hahahahhahaha!!! what DID you say? You shoulda busted out w/ something like, nah, thank you but when I sit naked on the toilet w/ my foot propped on the sink and insert my mid finger to pull MUCUS from my vagina, that spongebob one just won't cut the precisesness I need once I examine my cervix!!!! that's what I woulda done!!!!!!!!
> hahahaha I mean, I'm cracking up over that!!!
> 
> Af STILL not here. I have to go out here in a while and I have to stop at Dollar Tree imagine that..so I'm going to grab a $1.00 pink dye one!!!!
> 
> Well, to be quite honest, that was a REALLY bizarre day. I had my two youngest with me...they are 8 year old girl/boy twins and they were sitting in the massage chairs while I browsed in the pharmacy area of CVS...have y'all ever seen those? The big black ones that vibrate like crazy? My kids LOVE 'em...anyway, I looked and I looked and I looked for that thermometer...and while I was there, I decided to go ahead and pick up some FRERs...not that I needed them then, but what the hay, right? Might as well kill two birds with one stone...so then, with my big box of nearly neon PINK FRERs...who could miss them, they were practically flashing like a neon sign in my left hand as I asked the pharmacist...who was a woman, by the way...for the BBT thermometers. I could see my kids a few feet away from me on my right and I noticed some man kind of loitering around to my left.
> 
> When the pharmacist told me should could let me have the Sponge Bob one, all I had time to do was look at her like "Are you INSANE?" before the guy who had been loitering next to me on my left said something to me....and I was STUNNED. As he said it, I was literally MID-SENTENCE in yelling at my kids to COME ON, WE STILL HAVE TO GO GET YOUR SISTER...all the while still holding the big ol' pink box o' pregnancy tests in my hand...
> 
> Okay, and before I tell you the rest, let me describe what I was wearing...I had my pj's on...they have black bottoms, so no one could really tell what I had on underneath my coat...which was big and bulky...green & tan plaid with a tan fox fur collar...and I had on my UGGS...which I never actually wear in public...because they have the shearling fur all the way down each side and around the ankle...so I look a little Eskimo-ish when I wear them...
> 
> So there I was, in a bizarro outfit...yelling at the kids I already have and waving around a box of pregnancy tests with the other hand when this MAN said...."You sure are cute."
> 
> I am rarely ever at a loss for words...rarely...but I was stunned...I think I looked at him all perplexed and stammered the first time I tried to say anything...and then I just did it....I waved that ginormous-ass box of pregnancy tests in front of his face, making damn sure he knew exactly what they were, and I said, "Really? Okay, well thanks. My husband sure thinks so too." I left him standing there and went back towards the front of the store.
> 
> So, because they didn't have my thermometer...I put back the tests, planning to mosey on over to Walgreens. BUT, my kids found some toys in the clearance bin they just HAD TO HAVE... So while I was checking out and buying their toys, that man walked to the front of the store and winked at me as he was walking out...my daughter saw and said, "Ew, that man was winking at you." Hahaha.
> 
> So, all I can say is that was definitely a trip to the Twilight Zone that day...nothing says sexy like a woman dressed like a homeless eskimo that is yelling at her current kids while holding a neon box of pregnancy tests...
> 
> All I have to say is I must have been the first woman he saw in a LOOOOONG time...Click to expand...

What a funny but cute story! :haha: Maybe you thought you looked like a mess, but he sure never. :winkwink: Well Sagapo it seems you still have it! lol . Men...


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Sag, SERIOUSLY..was it a MAN that showed you to the spongebob thermo:dohh: after an hour of searching and finally asking ?!?!??!?! I mean, really, if ANYONE knew what a BBT was they would NOT direct you to a cartoon character thermo..that's ****** but I love it..:rofl:
> 
> hahahahhahaha!!! what DID you say? You shoulda busted out w/ something like, nah, thank you but when I sit naked on the toilet w/ my foot propped on the sink and insert my mid finger to pull MUCUS from my vagina, that spongebob one just won't cut the precisesness I need once I examine my cervix!!!! that's what I woulda done!!!!!!!!
> hahahaha I mean, I'm cracking up over that!!!
> 
> Af STILL not here. I have to go out here in a while and I have to stop at Dollar Tree imagine that..so I'm going to grab a $1.00 pink dye one!!!!
> 
> Well, to be quite honest, that was a REALLY bizarre day. I had my two youngest with me...they are 8 year old girl/boy twins and they were sitting in the massage chairs while I browsed in the pharmacy area of CVS...have y'all ever seen those? The big black ones that vibrate like crazy? My kids LOVE 'em...anyway, I looked and I looked and I looked for that thermometer...and while I was there, I decided to go ahead and pick up some FRERs...not that I needed them then, but what the hay, right? Might as well kill two birds with one stone...so then, with my big box of nearly neon PINK FRERs...who could miss them, they were practically flashing like a neon sign in my left hand as I asked the pharmacist...who was a woman, by the way...for the BBT thermometers. I could see my kids a few feet away from me on my right and I noticed some man kind of loitering around to my left.
> 
> When the pharmacist told me should could let me have the Sponge Bob one, all I had time to do was look at her like "Are you INSANE?" before the guy who had been loitering next to me on my left said something to me....and I was STUNNED. As he said it, I was literally MID-SENTENCE in yelling at my kids to COME ON, WE STILL HAVE TO GO GET YOUR SISTER...all the while still holding the big ol' pink box o' pregnancy tests in my hand...
> 
> Okay, and before I tell you the rest, let me describe what I was wearing...I had my pj's on...they have black bottoms, so no one could really tell what I had on underneath my coat...which was big and bulky...green & tan plaid with a tan fox fur collar...and I had on my UGGS...which I never actually wear in public...because they have the shearling fur all the way down each side and around the ankle...so I look a little Eskimo-ish when I wear them...
> 
> So there I was, in a bizarro outfit...yelling at the kids I already have and waving around a box of pregnancy tests with the other hand when this MAN said...."You sure are cute."
> 
> I am rarely ever at a loss for words...rarely...but I was stunned...I think I looked at him all perplexed and stammered the first time I tried to say anything...and then I just did it....I waved that ginormous-ass box of pregnancy tests in front of his face, making damn sure he knew exactly what they were, and I said, "Really? Okay, well thanks. My husband sure thinks so too." I left him standing there and went back towards the front of the store.
> 
> So, because they didn't have my thermometer...I put back the tests, planning to mosey on over to Walgreens. BUT, my kids found some toys in the clearance bin they just HAD TO HAVE... So while I was checking out and buying their toys, that man walked to the front of the store and winked at me as he was walking out...my daughter saw and said, "Ew, that man was winking at you." Hahaha.
> 
> So, all I can say is that was definitely a trip to the Twilight Zone that day...nothing says sexy like a woman dressed like a homeless eskimo that is yelling at her current kids while holding a neon box of pregnancy tests...
> 
> All I have to say is I must have been the first woman he saw in a LOOOOONG time...Click to expand...
> 
> What a funny but cute story! :haha: Maybe you thought you looked like a mess, but he sure never. :winkwink: Well Sagapo it seems you still have it! lol . Men...Click to expand...

Hahahaha! I called my best friend when I got out into the parking lot and said, "You'll never BELIEVE what just happened!"

Trust me, I DID look a mess...That man must have cataracts or something....really, I have not been feeling so cute lately...I was not allowed to exercise for 6 to 8 weeks after surgery...and once it was greenlighted for me to exercise...well, it was the holidays...prime eating time...haha. I am Greek...and if any of you know Greek people...well, we feed the ones we love...especially while they convalesce.... And then the holidays....fuggedddaboutit! SOOOO...I am five feet tall...even...and have gained 10 pounds since surgery...ughhh.

I have a treadmill, which I used religiously and I love...but 10 pounds to someone who is 5 feet tall looks like 20 on everyone else...so cute is not something I am feeling at the moment...

Did anyone else gain a little after surgery?


----------



## Superstoked

I actually lost about 10 pounds since surgery? I am unsure why.... I have done nothing different. I am 5'8 and family and friends have commented how I lost weight. I do not feel it but the scale tells me I lost about 10 pounds. So I am expecting that to come back with a vengeance! lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Has anyone heard from Karen(ready4onemore) I have been worried about her.


----------



## Superstoked

Reeds I have been thinking the same thing. I am unsure if she has a text buddy or anything from bnb that could try and contact her. It is so unlike her :(


----------



## Dash

I refused to get on the scale yesterday at my appt. I usually work out 3-4 times a wee. Dont feel bad about the weight! I cant exercise either, and well...my surgery was 2 days after Christmas, and uh...lets just say most of the leftovers were deserts, and I have a vague memory of being hopped up on Percocet and bringing a WHOLE PIE in the bedroom for lunch just so I wouldn't have to get up again


----------



## Superstoked

Well deserved pie I'd say!! :) I hope you are feeling better


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I refused to get on the scale yesterday at my appt. I usually work out 3-4 times a wee. Dont feel bad about the weight! I cant exercise either, and well...my surgery was 2 days after Christmas, and uh...lets just say most of the leftovers were deserts, and I have a vague memory of being hopped up on Percocet and bringing a WHOLE PIE in the bedroom for lunch just so I wouldn't have to get up again

OMG! You sound just like me!!!!!!! Bwahaha! But, like I said...I am feeling good enough to exercise now...and I have my treadmill, which I love...so it'll come off...but I just wasn't expecting a WHOLE TEN POUNDS...


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> Reeds I have been thinking the same thing. I am unsure if she has a text buddy or anything from bnb that could try and contact her. It is so unlike her :(

Yes, it has been a while...a couple of days? Hope she's feeling ok...


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> I actually lost about 10 pounds since surgery? I am unsure why.... I have done nothing different. I am 5'8 and family and friends have commented how I lost weight. I do not feel it but the scale tells me I lost about 10 pounds. So I am expecting that to come back with a vengeance! lol

Haha, hopefully it won't! Lucky you! I am hoping my body will wake up and say, "Hey, what's with these crazy periods...and what...you gained 10 POUNDS???? Metabolism, let that blubber have it!"

Eh, I can hope, right? Hehe.


----------



## mommax3

Sag that was so funny just goes to show no matter how ugly were feeling someone thinks were cute, even some weirdo in the drug store lol 
I also gained 10 pounds and I think it's totally the holidays and lack of working out :( To be honest I was really hoping to get pregnant fast so I did'nt have to worry about it so much but Its looking like thats not the case.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am concerned about Karen too. I hope and pray she is ok! Thinking of you Karen! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm also worried about Ms. Karen. I hope she chimes in soon.


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls!!!!!!!Sag, I FA FREAKING LOOOOOOVE YOU!!!! I was feeling all bummed, get on the best thread EVER and bam there it was and now I'm am ca racking up!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA, you totally soooo shoulda topped it off w/ an explaination of how to check CM!!!!! LOL I heart your outfit!!!! it sounds SOOOO great...I can totally picture you w/ your boots (HAHA) and your flailing arms blinking pink,pink,pink~when mr man throws a flirt atcha!!! It's cracking me up..I suppose I'll be laughing the rest of the night..OH, wait, it's already 1 freaking 30 in the morning..
Girls, I CAN NOT sleep..it's SERIOUSLY beginning to affect my life..I had a driving Ehhem incident, I can't think, I can't comprehend, I can add, I can't focus, I can't remember my kids names, and to top it alllll off, I can't even get stinking af to start...WTheck????? It's really starting to freak me out...I mean, it's been 11 days now that I've slept about 3-5 hours/day or night~whichever way you wanna look at it...If it's affecting AF it's getting to big...I can't know WHY I have insomnia, I don't want it and I can't turn it off.. I DO NOT feel like AF AT ALL and yet am still getting bfn's..

Anyway, I'm back to a greek eskimo w/ blinking neon signs extending from your arms w/ your spongebob BBT!!!!
that just makes me day!!!!

I DO LOVE YOU girls..I don't know your names, your ages(well, some) and I don't know whatcha look like, believe in, what your families are like, or where you live and NONE of it matters...I STILL love ya'll!!!! You are part in brightening my day and am SOOO glad we have a TR thread family!!!!!!

Hope everyone's doing well, Duno who Ms. Karen is, but I hope she shows back up!!!! 
My friend is no better, a lil worse, which no one thought was possibly but she's still breathing so there's STILL hope!! THanks for prayers!!!

:hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Karen is a wonderful, sweet, lady who had joined this thread prior to her TR. She had her TR surgery in October and got her :bfp: just a week or two ago. She was supposed to go to the doctor on the 10th and we haven't heard from her since then. We are all worried about her! Her levels were great and they did a scan and saw a sac very early on! I am praying her computer just crashed and that is why she can't get on. 
I am Anne. I had my TR performed by Dr. Berger in Chappell Hill, NC in April 2007. I have had 5 m/c from March 2008 to Dec 24th 2010. I am 38 years old (39 in Feb) and my DH is 33 (34 in March). My FSH is great and we have had all the tests you can imagine! Hubbys swimmers are perfect and my tubes are clear and open. Tube lengths are 3 cm on left and 2.5 on right. They are short, but they are healthy.
We had decided to go from TTC to NTNP since our grandson was born in July last year. We also have a granddaughter due on March 5th. Our children are 22 (DD), 19 (DD), 18 (DS). We are very blessed to have our 3 beautiful children and our PRECIOUS grandson (and granddaughter soon)! 
When we found out about the last pregnancy, it was a huge surprise as I don't even know when it could have happened. It was a crazy month. But nonetheless, it still broke our hearts when we lost our precious angel.
Anyway, that is a little background on me. Good luck to all the FABULOUS TR ladies! Baby :dust: to all! :hugs:


----------



## angelcake71

(Ready) Karen I hope you are ok hun xx

Joanne thanks for your story hun..
I dont have grandchildren, but I bet they are as precious and rewarding as 
your ownn child would be.... and you can give them back!!
I am sorry that you lost your Angel though, I know what it feels like..:hugs:
Take care xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I have heard that Karen is ok just been really busy but sure would love to hear from her herself. XX


----------



## famof6

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well I have heard that Karen is ok just been really busy but sure would love to hear from her herself. XX

That is good to know Reeds.I was just starting to think if this keeps up with no word from her someone is going to have to stalk her on facebook.LOL.I am hoping she has told friends and family she is preggo and just overwhelmed with guests.


----------



## fluterby429

If anyone wants to find me via Facebook I'm under Tally Brown. Probably the only one with that name lol. I think it says I still live in TX


----------



## FaithHopeLove

sooo glad to hear that about Karen! I've been worried sick the past few days. It is so unlike her to not post. I just told DH last night about this and told him how strange it is that none of us "know" each other, but it's amazing how connected you get to people you don't even know. Well, I will quit worrying:thumbup: sheesh! I was beginning to hope that I get AF this cycle because of all the recent losses :cry:...(assuming things weren't going well with Karen)...I think I'm spending too much time reading bnb and need to focus more on life around me:haha: We'll see if I can do that:haha:

I hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya girls!!!!!!!Sag, I FA FREAKING LOOOOOOVE YOU!!!! I was feeling all bummed, get on the best thread EVER and bam there it was and now I'm am ca racking up!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA, you totally soooo shoulda topped it off w/ an explaination of how to check CM!!!!! LOL I heart your outfit!!!! it sounds SOOOO great...I can totally picture you w/ your boots (HAHA) and your flailing arms blinking pink,pink,pink~when mr man throws a flirt atcha!!! It's cracking me up..I suppose I'll be laughing the rest of the night..OH, wait, it's already 1 freaking 30 in the morning..
> Girls, I CAN NOT sleep..it's SERIOUSLY beginning to affect my life..I had a driving Ehhem incident, I can't think, I can't comprehend, I can add, I can't focus, I can't remember my kids names, and to top it alllll off, I can't even get stinking af to start...WTheck????? It's really starting to freak me out...I mean, it's been 11 days now that I've slept about 3-5 hours/day or night~whichever way you wanna look at it...If it's affecting AF it's getting to big...I can't know WHY I have insomnia, I don't want it and I can't turn it off.. I DO NOT feel like AF AT ALL and yet am still getting bfn's..
> 
> Anyway, I'm back to a greek eskimo w/ blinking neon signs extending from your arms w/ your spongebob BBT!!!!
> that just makes me day!!!!
> 
> I DO LOVE YOU girls..I don't know your names, your ages(well, some) and I don't know whatcha look like, believe in, what your families are like, or where you live and NONE of it matters...I STILL love ya'll!!!! You are part in brightening my day and am SOOO glad we have a TR thread family!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well, Duno who Ms. Karen is, but I hope she shows back up!!!!
> My friend is no better, a lil worse, which no one thought was possibly but she's still breathing so there's STILL hope!! THanks for prayers!!!
> 
> :hug:

Hi Tater! Ok, so I put a real picture of me on my profile...I don't how to get it to show up when I post though...I guess that would be an avatar??? Anyway...you just have to click my name to see it, I guess...so now you know what I look like! I'm 35 and from South Carolina...

Hey, have you ever tried melatonin for your sleep problems? I am an insomniac myself from time to time...I'd say on average, half the month, I have trouble sleeping...it's a hormone naturally found in the body so I don't feel weird about taking it and it works for me...you can find it anywhere they sell vitamins and supplements...

I don't do well with REAL sleeping pills...they just make it worse. I have a weird reaction to them and it makes me feel like I am going to jump out of my skin...it certainly doesn't relax me and make me want to go to sleep...

I used to take Benadryl from time to time...but now that I am TTC, I try not to take anything...but I will do Melatonin if I have to...


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> If anyone wants to find me via Facebook I'm under Tally Brown. Probably the only one with that name lol. I think it says I still live in TX

I will look you up! My name is Diana...


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> sooo glad to hear that about Karen! I've been worried sick the past few days. It is so unlike her to not post. I just told DH last night about this and told him how strange it is that none of us "know" each other, but it's amazing how connected you get to people you don't even know. Well, I will quit worrying:thumbup: sheesh! I was beginning to hope that I get AF this cycle because of all the recent losses :cry:...(assuming things weren't going well with Karen)...I think I'm spending too much time reading bnb and need to focus more on life around me:haha: We'll see if I can do that:haha:
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:

You have a good weekend too! And I think we are all channeling enough good energy for each other in here that I think it will be ALL of our months sometime this year...I think it is going to be "Lucky 2011".


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> If anyone wants to find me via Facebook I'm under Tally Brown. Probably the only one with that name lol. I think it says I still live in TX

I can't find you!!!


----------



## mommax3

Great pic sag it's nice to see a face with the name i should do that too maybe next week Today i painted my foyer and a divider wall between my kitchen and family room I was sick of having to much time on my hands to think so I've decided to tackle some things around the house that I want to do, now I want to paint my dining room and laundry room haha and freshen up the trim. This should keep me busy lol.SO im a lttle bummed today yesterday should have been my o day and hubby got home super late again and we both were sooooo tired that we did'nt bd :( hoping to get one in today haha hopefully all the bding before yesterday helped and since Im not temping or opking this month im not totally sure yesterday was the big day hmm I guess we will find out in 2 weeks. Hope everyone has a great 3 day weekend


----------



## Sagapo75

Question...how do you set up your journals???

Oh, and by the way, Ladies...I got AF last night...for real this time...so this is cycle day 2 for me. Hopefully this will be my lucky month!


----------



## Superstoked

Hi sagapo, Sorry the witch got you. I really do hate her. :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/ take this link and you will see a button new thread. You can start you own journal there. That's where the TTC journals are. I hoped I helped.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

mommax3 said:


> Great pic sag it's nice to see a face with the name i should do that too maybe next week Today i painted my foyer and a divider wall between my kitchen and family room I was sick of having to much time on my hands to think so I've decided to tackle some things around the house that I want to do, now I want to paint my dining room and laundry room haha and freshen up the trim. This should keep me busy lol.SO im a lttle bummed today yesterday should have been my o day and hubby got home super late again and we both were sooooo tired that we did'nt bd :( hoping to get one in today haha hopefully all the bding before yesterday helped and since Im not temping or opking this month im not totally sure yesterday was the big day hmm I guess we will find out in 2 weeks. Hope everyone has a great 3 day weekend

Well, so here I am again!:rofl: But just for a minute...painting in the house sounds like a fabulous idea! I haven't changed the paint color for a few years now...dh use to tease me about always repainting:haha: I think it's time!

Anyway I do hope you can still catch the egg. I KNOW exactly how you feel! When I got my OPK last week, I was like woohoo! and we bd in the afternoon with big plans for a bedtime bd as well. WELL, dh went to bed before me (i was working on paperwork in office) he assured me he would awaken when I came to bd..well, he was too tired:nope: so no BD. So, I thought we would just stick with nighttime BD'ing rather than 2x a day...by 5pm the following day, my OPK was neg. so I thought "why bother,,too late...feeling bummed and MAD at dh). So today, when I entered my temps on FF, it MOVED MY O DATE to 2 days later!!! Now I'm quite certain we missed the egg:dohh: 

If we didn't catch the egg this month..it's probably for the best. AF should be here around 1/22-1/23, We leave on 1/30 for a month! I've been wondering how I could squeeze in several blood draws and U/S..ensuring no tubal before leaving. Ahhh, at least God knows what's best. I'll just rest in that:thumbup:

BTW, my ticker is all messed up! AF came 2 days early last month and has thrown off my groove:haha: I have NO idea what my cycle lenth will be this month..usually 30 or 31 days...guess we'll see.

One last thing, does anyone else have trouble with remembering the calander day? I seem to "date" everything by CD or DPO:rofl: I really have to stop and think? Oh, today is the 14th! not CD23 or 6DPO :wacko:


----------



## mommie6

I am 34 yrs old & have 4 beautiful children from previous marriage. I had my tubes tied in Mar. 2000 & of course began to regret that decision not too long after. I remarried & had a tubal reversal in June 2007. We tried to get pregnant for months with no success & our Dr. suggested Clomid. Our first month using Clomid we got pregnant & gave birth to our beautiful baby girl 9 months later!! She is now 2 yrs old & we are trying again! Good Luck to all,xxBABY DUSTxx


----------



## Superstoked

Welcome mommie6. Another success story!! Congrats to you and hubby. Good luck and hope you get that bfp real soon. :)

FaithHope, I hope you caught that egg hun.

Babydust to us all!


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Great pic sag it's nice to see a face with the name i should do that too maybe next week Today i painted my foyer and a divider wall between my kitchen and family room I was sick of having to much time on my hands to think so I've decided to tackle some things around the house that I want to do, now I want to paint my dining room and laundry room haha and freshen up the trim. This should keep me busy lol.SO im a lttle bummed today yesterday should have been my o day and hubby got home super late again and we both were sooooo tired that we did'nt bd :( hoping to get one in today haha hopefully all the bding before yesterday helped and since Im not temping or opking this month im not totally sure yesterday was the big day hmm I guess we will find out in 2 weeks. Hope everyone has a great 3 day weekend
> 
> Well, so here I am again!:rofl: But just for a minute...painting in the house sounds like a fabulous idea! I haven't changed the paint color for a few years now...dh use to tease me about always repainting:haha: I think it's time!
> 
> Anyway I do hope you can still catch the egg. I KNOW exactly how you feel! When I got my OPK last week, I was like woohoo! and we bd in the afternoon with big plans for a bedtime bd as well. WELL, dh went to bed before me (i was working on paperwork in office) he assured me he would awaken when I came to bd..well, he was too tired:nope: so no BD. So, I thought we would just stick with nighttime BD'ing rather than 2x a day...by 5pm the following day, my OPK was neg. so I thought "why bother,,too late...feeling bummed and MAD at dh). So today, when I entered my temps on FF, it MOVED MY O DATE to 2 days later!!! Now I'm quite certain we missed the egg:dohh:
> 
> If we didn't catch the egg this month..it's probably for the best. AF should be here around 1/22-1/23, We leave on 1/30 for a month! I've been wondering how I could squeeze in several blood draws and U/S..ensuring no tubal before leaving. Ahhh, at least God knows what's best. I'll just rest in that:thumbup:
> 
> BTW, my ticker is all messed up! AF came 2 days early last month and has thrown off my groove:haha: I have NO idea what my cycle lenth will be this month..usually 30 or 31 days...guess we'll see.
> 
> One last thing, does anyone else have trouble with remembering the calander day? I seem to "date" everything by CD or DPO:rofl: I really have to stop and think? Oh, today is the 14th! not CD23 or 6DPO :wacko:Click to expand...

YES!!!! That is the one thing that has been soooo confusing for me. I will think, no when did I go to the bank? I think it was the 14th...and I then I will realize that the actual calendar date is completely different!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommie6 said:


> I am 34 yrs old & have 4 beautiful children from previous marriage. I had my tubes tied in Mar. 2000 & of course began to regret that decision not too long after. I remarried & had a tubal reversal in June 2007. We tried to get pregnant for months with no success & our Dr. suggested Clomid. Our first month using Clomid we got pregnant & gave birth to our beautiful baby girl 9 months later!! She is now 2 yrs old & we are trying again! Good Luck to all,xxBABY DUSTxx

That's wonderful! Good luck on the next one!


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> Hi sagapo, Sorry the witch got you. I really do hate her. :hugs:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/ take this link and you will see a button new thread. You can start you own journal there. That's where the TTC journals are. I hoped I helped.

Yes! Thank you so much!


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya girlies!!!! HOOORRRAYY! af got me today..no really, I'm Relieved~i knew it wasn't my bfp month and just wanted to get it here to start temping and charting...so, here's what I need to know..which is funny, b/c it's what you are talking about!!! OK, af got me 1-14-11 at like 1pm...so, is THIS CD1 or will tomorrow...I guess I'm a lil unsure b/c is it the Sec you see blood, OR is it after it really starts a flowing? AND, since it started today at 1~obviously I didn't BBT so that will start tomorrow~right??? 
This is our 1st attempt at SMEP, Charting and bbt, CM, and cervix...phew, that's a lot on my plate..going to take some time to get used to...
Thanks for pic sag!!! I have to say...you ARE cute LOL..even sometimes when WE look a mess to OURselves, we don't necessarily to another...I tried to put a pic on, and if you go into my profile you'll see it, but it doesn't show up on the thread? Can anyone help? 
love ya my TR thread girls!!!!!
my GF is doing BETTER!!!!! NO ONE thought it was ACTUALLY going to come to this!!!! Prayers are ABSOLUTELY w/out a doubt working and I'm thanking Jesus!!!! She's still in very serious condition, BUT the radiation dr came in and said that IT SEEMS that the tumors ARE shrinking....and that's all we needed to have happen at this point!!!
Keep up w/ the prayers and THANK you!!!!
:dust: and :hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh, yeah, what IS the CD for anyway, what am I supposed to be doing w/ that? Something?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

CD is cycle day hun. Today would be cd1. and after you ovualte you will dpo...days past ovulation. Good luck this month. YOu got a full plate try not to stress yourself out! FX and good luck!


----------



## Dash

Am I the only one that not temping? And not using OPK's? I'm just going to have a ton of sex...haha. It worked before TR! My doc mentioned that worry can cause the uterus to be "inhospitable", and i think paying too much attention would...well, make me worry.


----------



## Superstoked

Dash said:


> Am I the only one that not temping? And not using OPK's? I'm just going to have a ton of sex...haha. It worked before TR! My doc mentioned that worry can cause the uterus to be "inhospitable", and i think paying too much attention would...well, make me worry.

Dash, I have not been temping, I am however waiting on opks to arrive in the mail. I will be/had been doing just that. Lots of sex..lol Can never go wrong with that :thumbup:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hiya girlies!!!! HOOORRRAYY! af got me today..no really, I'm Relieved~i knew it wasn't my bfp month and just wanted to get it here to start temping and charting...so, here's what I need to know..which is funny, b/c it's what you are talking about!!! OK, af got me 1-14-11 at like 1pm...so, is THIS CD1 or will tomorrow...I guess I'm a lil unsure b/c is it the Sec you see blood, OR is it after it really starts a flowing? AND, since it started today at 1~obviously I didn't BBT so that will start tomorrow~right???
> This is our 1st attempt at SMEP, Charting and bbt, CM, and cervix...phew, that's a lot on my plate..going to take some time to get used to...
> Thanks for pic sag!!! I have to say...you ARE cute LOL..even sometimes when WE look a mess to OURselves, we don't necessarily to another...I tried to put a pic on, and if you go into my profile you'll see it, but it doesn't show up on the thread? Can anyone help?
> love ya my TR thread girls!!!!!
> my GF is doing BETTER!!!!! NO ONE thought it was ACTUALLY going to come to this!!!! Prayers are ABSOLUTELY w/out a doubt working and I'm thanking Jesus!!!! She's still in very serious condition, BUT the radiation dr came in and said that IT SEEMS that the tumors ARE shrinking....and that's all we needed to have happen at this point!!!
> Keep up w/ the prayers and THANK you!!!!
> :dust: and :hug:

I always count cd1 if there is full flow...but it's not been an issue because when I get it, I REALLY get it...I usually have spotting the day before...and then the next day it's there in full force...only this time did I have more spotting than normal...I hope that does not happen next time...it just gets me all outta whack.

I do ALL of that stuff...charting, OPKs...other stuff...and everyone kept telling me just to RELAX...but I have to tell you, I AM relaxed (all except for waiting on AF it get here and it just not showing up)...For some crazy reason, I kinda LIKE all that testing. I know, it probably means I am crazy...but it's like a science experiment and it's kind of fun...but I am sure it will grow to be a whole lot less fun if my TTC journey is long...but for now, I am enjoying it...and yes, I do know that sounds crazy. Hahaha. It makes me feel like I am doing something...instead of just waiting...you know?

I did the pic thing and could not figure out how to get it to show up on my posts...but then I did...I made it my avatar...see where you can edit your profile? Go down and edit your avatar...it's just like adding a profile pic. Same process.

I am SOOOO glad that your friend is doing better. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mommax3

Welcome mommie6 it's great to hear another happy ending!! sorry sag but like you said you knew she was coming now you can start getting down to business and catch that egg :) I dont chart either but if this is not my bfp month im going to start my husband works alot and is often tired or not here so The whole plan of having alot of sex this month did'nt toatallly work, I think i missed the O day :( SO anyways I figure if jI temp I will now the main days I have to!! have sex and the opks are just going to be an added bonus :)


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash & Superstoked:

You guys made me laugh! I love your 'lots of sex' method!

I wish my DH would jump on board that method too...not that we don't BD enough...we do...but my drive is higher than his...hehe. Always has been even before TR. I wonder if it's his age...he's 41...I am the always the one trying to get in HIS knickers. Hehehe.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Welcome mommie6 it's great to hear another happy ending!! sorry sag but like you said you knew she was coming now you can start getting down to business and catch that egg :) I dont chart either but if this is not my bfp month im going to start my husband works alot and is often tired or not here so The whole plan of having alot of sex this month did'nt toatallly work, I think i missed the O day :( SO anyways I figure if jI temp I will now the main days I have to!! have sex and the opks are just going to be an added bonus :)

Yep, you're right! I can start counting down til O. I do temping and OPKs...the temping lets you know for sure that you definitely ovulated...but you won't see that for sure until...what? Two or three days after O. I do it to make sure I ovulate for sure each cycle...because I would worry about whether I actually ovulated or not that cycle if I didn't...and the OPKs let you know your two most fertile dates to ovulate...I usually start BD on CD7 every other day and then all the time once I get a positive OPK...I continue testing...and BDing...until I get a negative OPK...then after that, it's back to as often as I can talk my hubby into it...hehe. But between OPKs and temping, it should give you a great window for success!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mommie6 it's great to hear another happy ending!! sorry sag but like you said you knew she was coming now you can start getting down to business and catch that egg :) I dont chart either but if this is not my bfp month im going to start my husband works alot and is often tired or not here so The whole plan of having alot of sex this month did'nt toatallly work, I think i missed the O day :( SO anyways I figure if jI temp I will now the main days I have to!! have sex and the opks are just going to be an added bonus :)
> 
> Yep, you're right! I can start counting down til O. I do temping and OPKs...the temping lets you know for sure that you definitely ovulated...but you won't see that for sure until...what? Two or three days after O. I do it to make sure I ovulate for sure each cycle...because I would worry about whether I actually ovulated or not that cycle if I didn't...and the OPKs let you know your two most fertile dates to ovulate...I usually start BD on CD7 every other day and then all the time once I get a positive OPK...I continue testing...and BDing...until I get a negative OPK...then after that, it's back to as often as I can talk my hubby into it...hehe. But between OPKs and temping, it should give you a great window for success!Click to expand...

That sounds like a good plan :thumbup: my husband is 30 and he tells me he is getting old and is no longer in his prime im like come on!!! He keeps saying wow! you are determined and im like uh duh where have you been??? He does'nt understand that having a baby after TR is not the same or as easy as it was before and that gets alittle frustrating :dohh: OH well I guess it's all part of the journey


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommie6 said:


> I am 34 yrs old & have 4 beautiful children from previous marriage. I had my tubes tied in Mar. 2000 & of course began to regret that decision not too long after. I remarried & had a tubal reversal in June 2007. We tried to get pregnant for months with no success & our Dr. suggested Clomid. Our first month using Clomid we got pregnant & gave birth to our beautiful baby girl 9 months later!! She is now 2 yrs old & we are trying again! Good Luck to all,xxBABY DUSTxx

 Welcome and good luck!:dust:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mommie6 it's great to hear another happy ending!! sorry sag but like you said you knew she was coming now you can start getting down to business and catch that egg :) I dont chart either but if this is not my bfp month im going to start my husband works alot and is often tired or not here so The whole plan of having alot of sex this month did'nt toatallly work, I think i missed the O day :( SO anyways I figure if jI temp I will now the main days I have to!! have sex and the opks are just going to be an added bonus :)
> 
> Yep, you're right! I can start counting down til O. I do temping and OPKs...the temping lets you know for sure that you definitely ovulated...but you won't see that for sure until...what? Two or three days after O. I do it to make sure I ovulate for sure each cycle...because I would worry about whether I actually ovulated or not that cycle if I didn't...and the OPKs let you know your two most fertile dates to ovulate...I usually start BD on CD7 every other day and then all the time once I get a positive OPK...I continue testing...and BDing...until I get a negative OPK...then after that, it's back to as often as I can talk my hubby into it...hehe. But between OPKs and temping, it should give you a great window for success!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good plan :thumbup: my husband is 30 and he tells me he is getting old and is no longer in his prime im like come on!!! He keeps saying wow! you are determined and im like uh duh where have you been??? He does'nt understand that having a baby after TR is not the same or as easy as it was before and that gets alittle frustrating :dohh: OH well I guess it's all part of the journeyClick to expand...

Yeah, mine is 41 and says that...and I am still not buying...haha! And mine is getting completely on board with everything I do while TTC. I told him that he had NO idea what I have to do and all he has to do is show up and BD...haha...so I started telling him some...even told him what CM was...this was last night, by the way...haha. He was more receptive to hearing me talk about CM than I ever thought he would be...hehe...I even told him about the baking soda and he actually went out and got me some even after I told him exactly what I was going to do with it!!! Hahaha. I really think he had no idea what this entails and once I told him, he was more receptive to doing whatever I say...because it IS a lot! I told him that when I get my BFP that I will be so proud because I WORKED for this baby this time...I EARNED it! Haha.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Question...how do you set up your journals???
> 
> Oh, and by the way, Ladies...I got AF last night...for real this time...so this is cycle day 2 for me. Hopefully this will be my lucky month!

 Sorry the :witch: came. Hoping you get blessed with your :bfp: soon!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well I have heard that Karen is ok just been really busy but sure would love to hear from her herself. XX

 Glad to hear that Karen is doing okay!!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mommie6 it's great to hear another happy ending!! sorry sag but like you said you knew she was coming now you can start getting down to business and catch that egg :) I dont chart either but if this is not my bfp month im going to start my husband works alot and is often tired or not here so The whole plan of having alot of sex this month did'nt toatallly work, I think i missed the O day :( SO anyways I figure if jI temp I will now the main days I have to!! have sex and the opks are just going to be an added bonus :)
> 
> Yep, you're right! I can start counting down til O. I do temping and OPKs...the temping lets you know for sure that you definitely ovulated...but you won't see that for sure until...what? Two or three days after O. I do it to make sure I ovulate for sure each cycle...because I would worry about whether I actually ovulated or not that cycle if I didn't...and the OPKs let you know your two most fertile dates to ovulate...I usually start BD on CD7 every other day and then all the time once I get a positive OPK...I continue testing...and BDing...until I get a negative OPK...then after that, it's back to as often as I can talk my hubby into it...hehe. But between OPKs and temping, it should give you a great window for success!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good plan :thumbup: my husband is 30 and he tells me he is getting old and is no longer in his prime im like come on!!! He keeps saying wow! you are determined and im like uh duh where have you been??? He does'nt understand that having a baby after TR is not the same or as easy as it was before and that gets alittle frustrating :dohh: OH well I guess it's all part of the journeyClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, mine is 41 and says that...and I am still not buying...haha! And mine is getting completely on board with everything I do while TTC. I told him that he had NO idea what I have to do and all he has to do is show up and BD...haha...so I started telling him some...even told him what CM was...this was last night, by the way...haha. He was more receptive to hearing me talk about CM than I ever thought he would be...hehe...I even told him about the baking soda and he actually went out and got me some even after I told him exactly what I was going to do with it!!! Hahaha. I really think he had no idea what this entails and once I told him, he was more receptive to doing whatever I say...because it IS a lot! I told him that when I get my BFP that I will be so proud because I WORKED for this baby this time...I EARNED it! Haha.Click to expand...

OMG that is hillarious hahahha If I told my DH about cm he just might die, I keep alot of whats going on to myself maybe I should fill him in a little more I just dont want to take the hottness out of having sex for him at least I can pretend its still hot lol @ nights ago I snuck into the bedroom to insert some preseed without him knowing and believe it or not he still does not know there was any additives to that night od bding hehe. I have to say I really love that preseed stuff I used half the dose thanks to you lovely ladies on here and it was perfect was just like me actually being wet:happydance:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

If I don't conceive this time. I'm going to try pre-seed. One of my friends that has had a TR already has one TR baby and has a 2nd TR baby due in Feb. She used pre-seed and insted cups so I thought I would give it a try!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Am I the only one that not temping? And not using OPK's? I'm just going to have a ton of sex...haha. It worked before TR! My doc mentioned that worry can cause the uterus to be "inhospitable", and i think paying too much attention would...well, make me worry.

If your schedule allows for LOTS of lovin'...that sounds like a great route for TTC....cheaper:haha: and not fretting about being woken up before you can BBT or holding your bladder/drinking fluids/not drinking fluids/wondering what time is best for OPKs. Take the less stressful road:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Woooohhhooooo ! I GOT TIRED!!!!! I took a nap..but now I'll probably be up ALL night...anyway, HOPING my insomnia is coming to an end:)

Anywho, all this sleep, I've missed so much!!!!

I thought the TONS of sex method would be the KEY..but then it got old..lol and then my va jay jay was like ummmm please stop!!! BUT beyond ALL of that, which is probably why that was happening...I read that having TOO much lovings can cause everything to get too dry..which is going to prevent the sperm from swimming...so when we thought we needed to we'd use pre-seed..personally I hate lube, like saliva, but it's probably not a bad thing to have close at hand for when necessary!!

THANK YOU TO ALL ya'll that cleared me up on the Cycle day...It would make sense to start it as day one TODAY, but who knows..everything else is so complicated...figured this may as well be too...

peace to all my life lovers!!!!


----------



## Dash

The lots of sex method keeps DH happy! :D I'm almost 3 weeks post op, and have yet to even try sex. At this point he might purposely try to NOT get me pregnant in order to keep trying, haha!

I looked online and saw a lot of OPK's come with test strips- I'm thinking of investing in a pack just out of curiosity? And well...because I know I will need at least 20 tests...right?

Where do you guys buy yours online? All this may have been gone over already, sorry if I'm repeating things.


----------



## tatertahelon

I get mine on line~ebay..they are WAY cheaper than CVS or walmart or wherever.I got 50 for $7.00

Whoever said it, you're right..think it was you Saga...telling my DH has TOTALLY been a positive thing...I can see where it may sway them to be "weird" but talking and being open about EVERYTHING really has helped our relationship...I was going through this emotional badness and DH didn't know and by things he was saying was breaking me down even more..when we sat and talked and made a plan it made everything SOOO much better. 

I don't know if I can bring myself to do the BSF have you girls done it yet..I'm real nervous about touching my cervix...I wanna hear how you girls do it and what it's like b4 I can bring myself to it ;)

:hug:


----------



## Navy2mom

Evening Ladies ,sorry i have been gone...things are kinda messed up and stressful right now....I'm battling with my mother in law and My husband left for a few weeks(navy life gotta love it!!)....things for my son aren't working out so DH and I made the decision to bring him back home and my in-laws are having a fit!!
I don't understand why though:shrug: ...it's not working for them or our son so we as his parents are bring our son home!! Well now I am the wicked witch and my mother in law says i'm ruining my son's life and that she is tired of putting up with me and it just goes on and on and on!!! How did I get SO lucky!!:growlmad::nope: 
So anyways DS is coming home on Sunday and i will get him set back up in school and we will go from their and work through anything that needs to be done. 
I haven't gone back to read anything yet so please forgive me....just really wanted to poke my head in and say i'm alive and I hope everyone is doing well,I have been thinking of you all and miss ya all :) I will pop back on tomorrow. Night :hug:


----------



## Navy2mom

tatertahelon said:


> I don't know if I can bring myself to do the BSF have you girls done it yet..I'm real nervous about touching my cervix...I wanna hear how you girls do it and what it's like b4 I can bring myself to it ;):hug:

As for the BSF I won't be doing it this month.... It's a bust month for me:( but I am curious to hear how it has worked for other ladies thinking of doing this...I will be doing the BSF next month:) fingers crossed for everyone this month:)


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> I get mine on line~ebay..they are WAY cheaper than CVS or walmart or wherever.I got 50 for $7.00
> 
> Whoever said it, you're right..think it was you Saga...telling my DH has TOTALLY been a positive thing...I can see where it may sway them to be "weird" but talking and being open about EVERYTHING really has helped our relationship...I was going through this emotional badness and DH didn't know and by things he was saying was breaking me down even more..when we sat and talked and made a plan it made everything SOOO much better.
> 
> I don't know if I can bring myself to do the BSF have you girls done it yet..I'm real nervous about touching my cervix...I wanna hear how you girls do it and what it's like b4 I can bring myself to it ;)
> 
> :hug:


Maybe you could check the position of your cervix BEFORE you do BSF- that way you will know how low your cervix is, so you can make sure to NOT touch it with BSF?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> I get mine on line~ebay..they are WAY cheaper than CVS or walmart or wherever.I got 50 for $7.00
> 
> Whoever said it, you're right..think it was you Saga...telling my DH has TOTALLY been a positive thing...I can see where it may sway them to be "weird" but talking and being open about EVERYTHING really has helped our relationship...I was going through this emotional badness and DH didn't know and by things he was saying was breaking me down even more..when we sat and talked and made a plan it made everything SOOO much better.
> 
> I don't know if I can bring myself to do the BSF have you girls done it yet..I'm real nervous about touching my cervix...I wanna hear how you girls do it and what it's like b4 I can bring myself to it ;)
> 
> :hug:

Oooh, maybe someone with more knowledge of this will chime in, but I don't think you want to touch your cervix with the baking soda!:nope: I *thought* you just insert your dipped finger inside just a very short distance..like maybe an inch? I think the ones that did this said the further in you put it, the more it can burn. I believe NEEDA might share some info on this:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Navy2mom said:


> Evening Ladies ,sorry i have been gone...things are kinda messed up and stressful right now....I'm battling with my mother in law and My husband left for a few weeks(navy life gotta love it!!)....things for my son aren't working out so DH and I made the decision to bring him back home and my in-laws are having a fit!!
> I don't understand why though:shrug: ...it's not working for them or our son so we as his parents are bring our son home!! Well now I am the wicked witch and my mother in law says i'm ruining my son's life and that she is tired of putting up with me and it just goes on and on and on!!! How did I get SO lucky!!:growlmad::nope:
> So anyways DS is coming home on Sunday and i will get him set back up in school and we will go from their and work through anything that needs to be done.
> I haven't gone back to read anything yet so please forgive me....just really wanted to poke my head in and say i'm alive and I hope everyone is doing well,I have been thinking of you all and miss ya all :) I will pop back on tomorrow. Night :hug:

Navy: so sorry your having family struggles:hugs: I will be praying for you:flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Navy, sorry about your family issue. :hugs: You are doing what is right, that is all the matters doll xx


----------



## famof6

Navy,Sorry to hear about MIL,but glad you stood your ground hun.Moma knows best!!:hugs:

Adanma posted that she gave the BSF a test run and said she had lots of cm later on that day.

I would also suggest checking cervix before bsf.I am planning on waiting closer to O to give it a try when my cervix is high,but honestly I forgot to pick some up at the store so if I remember to get it I will give it a go and let you ladies know.

:dust:to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## mommax3

Navy sorry to hear about the mother in law :( keep doing what you think is best!


----------



## jasminep0489

Has anyone started Evening Primrose oil? I got some of that along with Gauifinesin 400 mg tabs yesterday at the store. Well, I took 2000 mg which is 1000 mg less than the max dose and have not used the Guaf. yet. Well, I was just getting over bleeding a few days ago and today I have cramps and spotting. I've seen some women asking the same question when I searched it, but nothing definite. Anyone else had this happen? I NEVER spot so this is definitely new.


----------



## Dash

Isn't EPO supposed to soften the cervix? I know that's the function is serves during pregnancy and before birth...


----------



## Sagapo75

Navy2mom said:


> Evening Ladies ,sorry i have been gone...things are kinda messed up and stressful right now....I'm battling with my mother in law and My husband left for a few weeks(navy life gotta love it!!)....things for my son aren't working out so DH and I made the decision to bring him back home and my in-laws are having a fit!!
> I don't understand why though:shrug: ...it's not working for them or our son so we as his parents are bring our son home!! Well now I am the wicked witch and my mother in law says i'm ruining my son's life and that she is tired of putting up with me and it just goes on and on and on!!! How did I get SO lucky!!:growlmad::nope:
> So anyways DS is coming home on Sunday and i will get him set back up in school and we will go from their and work through anything that needs to be done.
> I haven't gone back to read anything yet so please forgive me....just really wanted to poke my head in and say i'm alive and I hope everyone is doing well,I have been thinking of you all and miss ya all :) I will pop back on tomorrow. Night :hug:

I'm so sorry about the in-laws! Why in the world do they think you are ruining his life? Hope I am not prying...


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I get mine on line~ebay..they are WAY cheaper than CVS or walmart or wherever.I got 50 for $7.00
> 
> Whoever said it, you're right..think it was you Saga...telling my DH has TOTALLY been a positive thing...I can see where it may sway them to be "weird" but talking and being open about EVERYTHING really has helped our relationship...I was going through this emotional badness and DH didn't know and by things he was saying was breaking me down even more..when we sat and talked and made a plan it made everything SOOO much better.
> 
> I don't know if I can bring myself to do the BSF have you girls done it yet..I'm real nervous about touching my cervix...I wanna hear how you girls do it and what it's like b4 I can bring myself to it ;)
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Oooh, maybe someone with more knowledge of this will chime in, but I don't think you want to touch your cervix with the baking soda!:nope: I *thought* you just insert your dipped finger inside just a very short distance..like maybe an inch? I think the ones that did this said the further in you put it, the more it can burn. I believe NEEDA might share some info on this:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooooohhh...I am SO glad you guys said this. I had no idea that you weren't supposed to touch your cervix with it...THANK YOU!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Navy2mom said:


> Evening Ladies ,sorry i have been gone...things are kinda messed up and stressful right now....I'm battling with my mother in law and My husband left for a few weeks(navy life gotta love it!!)....things for my son aren't working out so DH and I made the decision to bring him back home and my in-laws are having a fit!!
> I don't understand why though:shrug: ...it's not working for them or our son so we as his parents are bring our son home!! Well now I am the wicked witch and my mother in law says i'm ruining my son's life and that she is tired of putting up with me and it just goes on and on and on!!! How did I get SO lucky!!:growlmad::nope:
> So anyways DS is coming home on Sunday and i will get him set back up in school and we will go from their and work through anything that needs to be done.
> I haven't gone back to read anything yet so please forgive me....just really wanted to poke my head in and say i'm alive and I hope everyone is doing well,I have been thinking of you all and miss ya all :) I will pop back on tomorrow. Night :hug:

Navy- Sorry to hear about what is going on in your family. My mother-in-law and other family members in my family are the same way! I feel for ya!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls...sure do miss being on this thread ~ it's been CRAZY here ~my GF is suuuuper critical..there was an emerg last night and I zoomed to the hosp at 1am~I'm soooo tired...

NAVY, iscky situation, but w/ the others, keep doing what is right..I don't wanna pry either but why was he with your MIL?? I'll pray for your family's peace that reconciliation will happen sooner than later and you'll experience MUCHO peace amongst each other!!!! 

Yeah, it's a grand idea to check cervix before BSF BUT, I'm sooo new at checking it, I don't wanna be wrong...but if it's only supposed to go up an inch or so, that shouldn't reach it anyway...???? IDK, maybe next cycle I'll give it a whirl if this cycle plan doesn't present a BFP...I'm CD2 and started temping this morning...already confused..my thermo said one thing I SWEAR when i looked at it this morning, but once i woke up to mark on my chart..it said something different...I wrote what i saw...

AF heavy this month..hate it...we all do I know...
6days until my doc appt yay!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls...sure do miss being on this thread ~ it's been CRAZY here ~my GF is suuuuper critical..there was an emerg last night and I zoomed to the hosp at 1am~I'm soooo tired...

NAVY, iscky situation, but w/ the others, keep doing what is right..I don't wanna pry either but why was he with your MIL?? I'll pray for your family's peace that reconciliation will happen sooner than later and you'll experience MUCHO peace amongst each other!!!! 

Yeah, it's a grand idea to check cervix before BSF BUT, I'm sooo new at checking it, I don't wanna be wrong...but if it's only supposed to go up an inch or so, that shouldn't reach it anyway...???? IDK, maybe next cycle I'll give it a whirl if this cycle plan doesn't present a BFP...I'm CD2 and started temping this morning...already confused..my thermo said one thing I SWEAR when i looked at it this morning, but once i woke up to mark on my chart..it said something different...I wrote what i saw...

AF heavy this month..hate it...we all do I know...
6days until my doc appt yay!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

sorry about the doble post..?? not sure how That happened..???


----------



## Superstoked

Sorry about your friend tater :hugs: Sometimes things are so unfair. I hope you get good news from your appt!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, it's not good...but everything does happen for a better reason than i can think of or plan..it's just hard to watch someone go through something so aggressive...I mean, this cancer has TAKEN OVER in like 3 days...WOWZA....I personally don't think it's going to take her life...her DH and her got married last Jan and he killed himself last April..she's been more than angry, bitter, hateful, mad, hurt and the list goes on..I really believe she's going through this so that once she comes out of it, she'll be grateful for life and actually let herself enjoy it...thanks for your encouragment and love though..it's nice to get on here and here happy thoughts!!!!

I hope so too..not sure what I even want to gain from the appt, other than a possible HSG, but it just makes me feel better to be going!! haaha, I'm crazy!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

YAHOO!!!! THERE'S MY PIC!! THANX Sag!!! You rock girl, wouldn't have ever known to change my avatar!!!! that's me and my lil buddy, even though you can't really see us, but I love that pic!!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Dash you are right about the EPO. That's why you should only take it up til ovulation time and not start it again until AF shows.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya girls...sure do miss being on this thread ~ it's been CRAZY here ~my GF is suuuuper critical..there was an emerg last night and I zoomed to the hosp at 1am~I'm soooo tired...
> 
> NAVY, iscky situation, but w/ the others, keep doing what is right..I don't wanna pry either but why was he with your MIL?? I'll pray for your family's peace that reconciliation will happen sooner than later and you'll experience MUCHO peace amongst each other!!!!
> 
> Yeah, it's a grand idea to check cervix before BSF BUT, I'm sooo new at checking it, I don't wanna be wrong...but if it's only supposed to go up an inch or so, that shouldn't reach it anyway...???? IDK, maybe next cycle I'll give it a whirl if this cycle plan doesn't present a BFP...I'm CD2 and started temping this morning...already confused..my thermo said one thing I SWEAR when i looked at it this morning, but once i woke up to mark on my chart..it said something different...I wrote what i saw...
> 
> AF heavy this month..hate it...we all do I know...
> 6days until my doc appt yay!!!
> :hug:

Oh no...so sorry to hear about your friend...and I am so sorry for her that she does not have her husband to lean on during this time...how awful. She's really been through it. I hope that they get everything under control for her...she deserves some happiness....


----------



## jasminep0489

Dash said:


> Isn't EPO supposed to soften the cervix? I know that's the function is serves during pregnancy and before birth...

If you're already pregnant that is what it's used for, but if you're TTC you can take it on the cycle days leading up to Ov, then switch to flax seed oil after you O. It is suopposed to be a natural way to increase your CM. It can cause uterine contractions and that is the reason you shouldn't take it during the TWW. It's supposed to be good stuff, but I took it the first day and noticed I was spotting. Well, today I'm not so I think it just took my body a day to get used to it. It also helps your hair, nails, and complexion. I was just wondering if anyone elase had taken it and spotted or felt crampy. :flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> Dash you are right about the EPO. That's why you should only take it up til ovulation time and not start it again until AF shows.

How much EPO do you take per day? What's the proper dosage?


----------



## Superstoked

Hello ladies I am just checking in. A few faces I have not seen a lot of lately, where are you ladies! I miss youuuuuuuuuu.

Adanma, I hope things are well hun.

Needa, How's mamma and bump?

Ready my friend , we miss you so much!

I hope things are well Josey :hugs:

Navy, how are you? Is your boy home?

Fam, I hope your appointment goes well this week xx

Reeds, I hope Gunner is being a good boy! :) 

Babydust to everyone!! xx


----------



## Dash

My period is 2 days late...and for no good reason :( Im hoping it was just the surgery throwing off my cycle, but this has NEVER happened before!


----------



## Superstoked

No chance of a bfp dash? If I am not mistaken, I think one of the ladies on this thread was late on af after surgery as well.


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> No chance of a bfp dash? If I am not mistaken, I think one of the ladies on this thread was late on af after surgery as well.

I was a whole week EARLY after surgery...surgery just screws up that first cycle...no worries, I am sure that is all it is...:winkwink:


----------



## Dash

No, last time we DTD was 2 days before the surgery....so, no chance of BFP. It just messes up my charting of my cycles. And makes me worried my cycle might wait to return, or not return normally. I will look through the thread tomorrfow and see if I can find any more info or experience.


----------



## famof6

Dash said:


> My period is 2 days late...and for no good reason :( Im hoping it was just the surgery throwing off my cycle, but this has NEVER happened before!

Dash,Quiet a few ladies were late after TR so I think it is normal.I was due for af the day of my surgery and she came right on time that cycle but the next cycle she was a week late.I have heard over and over that stress can mess with your cycles and I know since TR I have been late twice and more than likely it was due to me stressing.Since there is no chance of you being preg I hope she comes soon so you can start TTC.GL


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya girls!!!
Hey who's temping..have a silly question..?


----------



## angelcake71

yes it is normal to be irregular after surgery dash.. 
hope it gets back to normal soon..xx


----------



## angelcake71

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya girls!!!
> Hey who's temping..have a silly question..?

sorry hun, I dont temp at the moment.. just actively ttc.. xx


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya girls!!!
> Hey who's temping..have a silly question..?

I am! Ask away! :flower:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, so< sag,,,,today is CD4 but I'm sayig=CD 3 b.c af started lite @1pm onthe 14th,,,and I didn't start tempin til the 15th,,I took it at 8am that day and yesterday but today I changed my mind that 7am would be better....so is that fine...but it's extremely diff today from what it had been the last 2 days...is that fine..as long as I stick to 7am from now on..? And, on my chart it only has like for .1, .2, .3, l4, .5 etc...but my thermo gives me like .23, and .71 so what am I supposed to do w/ that???? 
Is this too confusing? I'm sorry:(


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> OK, so< sag,,,,today is CD4 but I'm sayig=CD 3 b.c af started lite @1pm onthe 14th,,,and I didn't start tempin til the 15th,,I took it at 8am that day and yesterday but today I changed my mind that 7am would be better....so is that fine...but it's extremely diff today from what it had been the last 2 days...is that fine..as long as I stick to 7am from now on..? And, on my chart it only has like for .1, .2, .3, l4, .5 etc...but my thermo gives me like .23, and .71 so what am I supposed to do w/ that????
> Is this too confusing? I'm sorry:(

No, it's not confusing at all. I would go ahead and use that temp. One day of a weird temp won't matter and it is best not to correct it on your chart... But...did you have trouble sleeping the night before? If so, it will have an effect on your temp, so if you did have trouble sleeping and you are charting on Fertility Friend, under the 'Specifics' tab, just check difficulty sleeping...it will make note of the temp, but won't count it overall on your coverline. Your coverline will appear when it notes that you have definitely ovulated.


----------



## tatertahelon

No, didn't have trouble sleeping, and I'm NOT using FF..I don't wanna pay $$ for it. BUT I intend on writing down something out of the norm..I was just thinking 8am would be good b/c we don't wake up early...but by 8am I have to pee and have tossed and turned, been in and out of it...SO, setting my alarm for 7am is much better I think...

So, why~if the chart doesn't allow for it, does the thermo's say the .23 for example..? If it's not really needed?? I'm not sure why now a normal thermo wouldn't/couldn't do the job...???? Awww, I know I'll get better w/ this..it's only the 3rd day I've done it, but sure appreciate your advice!!!!

THANKS


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater you don't have to pay for FF only for them to track your symptoms and dpo hun. Even without paying for it its a great way to track. Sorry didn't mean to jump in but wanted to help.


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tater you don't have to pay for FF only for them to track your symptoms and dpo hun. Even without paying for it its a great way to track. Sorry didn't mean to jump in but wanted to help.

Yep! I was going to say the same thing. The VIP package is free for the 1st 30 days...but after that, you can still use it for free...just with less features. Right, Reeds?

It sure takes the guesswork out of the equation and is so much better when you first starting to chart... And I know what you mean...my temp this morning was 96.58...but there's no line or place on the chart for .58.... So I just make a dot between 96.5 and 96.6...but a hair away from 96.6.

Really, go check out www.fertilityfriend.com. It will take all the stress out of it and it gives all kinds of neat little facts and tid-bits about TTC. You will like it! Without it, I would have been soooo nervous about where to draw my coverline once ovulation was detected...but they do it for you. SO EASY!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, I'll second Reeds..USE FF! You get 1 month of VIP membership for free. Once that expires (mine is coming up in 9 days..) you can still enter temps and use basic features. FF also allows for .23, .17 etc. :thumbup: Hope this is your month:baby:

ETA: Looks like we posted at the same time saga..I'm really not going nuts..LOL!


----------



## tatertahelon

OHHHH SWEEET THEN THANKS GIRLS I THOUGHT IT WASN"T FREE..PRETTY SURE DH WOULDN'T BE OK W/ THAT..AHAHAHHA, ALL THE THINGS I'VE PAID MONEY FOR FOR TTC, HE'S PROBABLY NOT GUNA LET ME DO A WEBSITE..BUT I WILL DEFINITELY TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE NON VIP !!!
YOU GIRLS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

alrighty, you gals talked me right into it..Hope this is the month too!! FOR ALL OF US!!!!
Got my dr appt Fri, hoping for a HSG!!!!!

Fertile myrtle after that I hear!!!!!

:)


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> alrighty, you gals talked me right into it..Hope this is the month too!! FOR ALL OF US!!!!
> Got my dr appt Fri, hoping for a HSG!!!!!
> 
> Fertile myrtle after that I hear!!!!!
> 
> :)

I hope your appt. goes well.GL!!They only do the HSG early during your cycle like cd 6 to 10 or thats what I was told.So depending where you are they may have to do it next cycle.I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tater, I'll second Reeds..USE FF! You get 1 month of VIP membership for free. Once that expires (mine is coming up in 9 days..) you can still enter temps and use basic features. FF also allows for .23, .17 etc. :thumbup: Hope this is your month:baby:
> 
> ETA: Looks like we posted at the same time saga..I'm really not going nuts..LOL!

We did! The exact same time! How funny is that?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> OHHHH SWEEET THEN THANKS GIRLS I THOUGHT IT WASN"T FREE..PRETTY SURE DH WOULDN'T BE OK W/ THAT..AHAHAHHA, ALL THE THINGS I'VE PAID MONEY FOR FOR TTC, HE'S PROBABLY NOT GUNA LET ME DO A WEBSITE..BUT I WILL DEFINITELY TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE NON VIP !!!
> YOU GIRLS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hug:

Yeah...TTC is pretty expensive. Like I said, when I get a BFP, I will have EARNED it! Hahahaha!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> alrighty, you gals talked me right into it..Hope this is the month too!! FOR ALL OF US!!!!
> Got my dr appt Fri, hoping for a HSG!!!!!
> 
> Fertile myrtle after that I hear!!!!!
> 
> :)

Yayyy! I will be thinking about you. You will have to let us know what happens.


----------



## tatertahelon

Whoa, really, you can only do the HSG during the cycle...Maybe it'll actually work out GRRREAT that I started late..I go to the doc on CD 8...we'll see what happens!!!! I didn't realize that..I thought it was just whenever!!! 
PeRfEcT!!!!!
Yeah, no doubt..honestly I figured, get tubes untied and have :sex: not much more to think about...WELLLL That's all changed...that's what it was like BEFORE I HAD TR..

You girls rock..have I mentioned I love ya'll!!!!???

:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

Ok, where are you finding the chart on ff to track your temps...ohhhh my hahaha


----------



## tatertahelon

Fam did you have your appt yet??? What did ya find out???


----------



## tatertahelon

girls, I was googling too much at once and now need some help..I was searching out SOMETHING...I think I was looking at what to take when you need progesterone..it was a natural remedy rather than the actual progesterone..I was thinking it was "vioxdin" but when I googled it it took me to vicodin and I KNOW it was NOT vicodin..I just have a list of q's for my doc and wanted to ask him, but now can't find out what I am asking about :( 
can anyone help?


----------



## Dash

Tater- progesterone really can be helpful in sustaining pregnancy. It comes in a lot of different forms- creams, tabs, suppositories. Are you looking for a certainm kind of progesterone, or just curious about the progesterone itself? No matter how the progesterone gets into the body it serves the same purpose. Perhaps instead of stressing about one certain kind, you could just ask about progesterone in general? The topical creams are OTC, for the more concentrated forms you need a rx.

I may not know a lot about TTC, but I'm an OB/GYN dictionary :) I was in nursing a long time, and OB always interested me the most


----------



## Dash

Tater- progesterone really can be helpful in sustaining pregnancy. It comes in a lot of different forms- creams, tabs, suppositories. Are you looking for a certainm kind of progesterone, or just curious about the progesterone itself? No matter how the progesterone gets into the body it serves the same purpose. Perhaps instead of stressing about one certain kind, you could just ask about progesterone in general? The topical creams are OTC, for the more concentrated forms you need a rx.

I may not know a lot about TTC, but I'm an OB/GYN dictionary :) I was in nursing a long time, and OB always interested me the most.


----------



## Dash

Yikes- I have no idea why that posted twice...sorry guys.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater I was on progestrone to help sustain this pregnancy...before the dr gave me the RX for it I was using a otc from GNC but didn't start using it until I knew FOR SURE that I Ovulated. Starting it to soon can mess with your cycle.


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> Fam did you have your appt yet??? What did ya find out???

Nope its tomorrow.I will let you know.


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tater I was on progestrone to help sustain this pregnancy...before the dr gave me the RX for it I was using a otc from GNC but didn't start using it until I knew FOR SURE that I Ovulated. Starting it to soon can mess with your cycle.

Just out of sheer curiosity...I had a friend who had to do the progesterone suppositories, but I never thought to ask her why she needed them or how it was discovered she needed them. After she started those, she did end up having a baby girl. Now that I am TTC...is there anything that I should be looking for or be aware of? Can you tell by charting you may need progesterone? Just curious...


----------



## Sagapo75

famof6 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Fam did you have your appt yet??? What did ya find out???
> 
> Nope its tomorrow.I will let you know.Click to expand...

Hey...how did you get the cute little cycle day ticker to show up at the bottom of your posts?


----------



## Sagapo75

famof6 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Fam did you have your appt yet??? What did ya find out???
> 
> Nope its tomorrow.I will let you know.Click to expand...

And good luck at your appointment tomorrow! We'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, remember how I said that my DH said that Pre-seed was sticky and gross and that he hated it? I was racking my brain trying to think of some other option and then I remembered that when he went in for his analysis before I had my TR, they told him the only kind of lubricant they would allow was canola oil. So, I thought, if they would let him use it for THAT, well, it MUST be friendly...so I did a lot of online research and apparently it is fertility friendly and has no effect whatsoever on sperm. And it is a whole lot cheaper than Pre-seed!

Isn't it bizarre the things we are all willing to try when we are TTC? Even my DH is on board with canola oil. It makes me laugh...especially when I think that before October, if someone had told me to put canola oil down there, I would have thought they were CRAZY! But now I am running off to the grocery store! Hahaha....


----------



## Sagapo75

And darn it...my signature thingy didn't work...


----------



## Dash

Sagapo75 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Tater I was on progestrone to help sustain this pregnancy...before the dr gave me the RX for it I was using a otc from GNC but didn't start using it until I knew FOR SURE that I Ovulated. Starting it to soon can mess with your cycle.
> 
> Just out of sheer curiosity...I had a friend who had to do the progesterone suppositories, but I never thought to ask her why she needed them or how it was discovered she needed them. After she started those, she did end up having a baby girl. Now that I am TTC...is there anything that I should be looking for or be aware of? Can you tell by charting you may need progesterone? Just curious...Click to expand...


Usually people who have repeated miscarriages use progesterone to sustain pregnancy in the first trimester (some women miscarry because their bodies do not create enough progesterone fast enough). But progesterone can work the same in late pregnancy- you can take it to prevent preterm delivery.

Research progesterone creams- even some women with no history of miscarriage use them. It might be something you want to do?


----------



## famof6

Sagapo75 said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Fam did you have your appt yet??? What did ya find out???
> 
> Nope its tomorrow.I will let you know.Click to expand...
> 
> And good luck at your appointment tomorrow! We'll be thinking about you!Click to expand...

Thanks but it's today!!Nervous as can be!!As far as the ticker you can click on it and make your own then just put the bb code in your signature in your user account.You can search there are many diff ones I just wanted a small one though.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dash said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Tater I was on progestrone to help sustain this pregnancy...before the dr gave me the RX for it I was using a otc from GNC but didn't start using it until I knew FOR SURE that I Ovulated. Starting it to soon can mess with your cycle.
> 
> Just out of sheer curiosity...I had a friend who had to do the progesterone suppositories, but I never thought to ask her why she needed them or how it was discovered she needed them. After she started those, she did end up having a baby girl. Now that I am TTC...is there anything that I should be looking for or be aware of? Can you tell by charting you may need progesterone? Just curious...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Usually people who have repeated miscarriages use progesterone to sustain pregnancy in the first trimester (some women miscarry because their bodies do not create enough progesterone fast enough). But progesterone can work the same in late pregnancy- you can take it to prevent preterm delivery.
> 
> Research progesterone creams- even some women with no history of miscarriage use them. It might be something you want to do?Click to expand...


Tater you dr can do a cd 21 blood test and check your progestrone level which will also let you knw for sure if you ovulated. As far as me I just knew it was my progestrone I could litterally feel the pregnancy leave my body. Odd to say but that is how I knew.


----------



## famof6

Well ladies the HSG went great.I have 2 wide open tubes.So its safe to say I feel so much better knowing.I geared up for it to be painful but in my case it was not.It was exactly like a pap for me except I had to turn to both sides.


----------



## Superstoked

Congrats hun, what great news!! You will get your bfp in no time!! YAY!!


----------



## fluterby429

congrats famof6 on your hsg! That is exactly how mine feelt to. No pain just had to turn to each side. It feels good knowing they are open for sure doesnt it!


----------



## famof6

fluterby429 said:


> congrats famof6 on your hsg! That is exactly how mine feelt to. No pain just had to turn to each side. It feels good knowing they are open for sure doesnt it!

It does feel good.I am prolly the only person ever to cry watching dye flow thru my tubes.The nurses were all saying Congrats it was to funny.


----------



## Dash

Congrats! thats such great news!


----------



## needafriend

Fam...I cried as well. It`s so cool that your open and ready to go. Some well timed bding and your good to go!!! GL hun!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fam that is great news! I have to admit I felt the same way. I was so elated to know the surgery really worked and now Ijust needed time and patients for the BFP! GOod luck hun


----------



## mommax3

Yay! Fam thats got to a great feeling you are def. In working condition!!!!!! Cant wait to see your bfp!!!


----------



## famof6

Thanks ladies speaking of timed bding.I just realized its cd 10 and I have yet to poas.Gotta get to it!

Am I going crazy or did MrsMommy thank reeds post.Where is she I have been wondering about her.Maybe I am losing it I will double check.lol


----------



## Dash

Holy post-surgical AF! Im very glad to have my cycle back, but I am absolutely DYING here! My doc never mentioned that post surgical AF could be so painful- and while it makes sense, if I would have thought ahead I would have saved some pain pills. Time to buy some OPK's and starting charting my NEW cycle!

Oh well, I guess I will just have to sit in bed and knit baby sweaters for all my expecting friends, right?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

famof6 said:


> Well ladies the HSG went great.I have 2 wide open tubes.So its safe to say I feel so much better knowing.I geared up for it to be painful but in my case it was not.It was exactly like a pap for me except I had to turn to both sides.

YEA! That's great news!!!:happydance: I'm glad it wasn't painful for you either:thumbup:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> Holy post-surgical AF! Im very glad to have my cycle back, but I am absolutely DYING here! My doc never mentioned that post surgical AF could be so painful- and while it makes sense, if I would have thought ahead I would have saved some pain pills. Time to buy some OPK's and starting charting my NEW cycle!
> 
> Oh well, I guess I will just have to sit in bed and knit baby sweaters for all my expecting friends, right?

Dash, my 2nd AF following surgery was the WORST AF I can ever remember having!:grr: Are you having HORRIBLE cramping? Ugh...I would LOVE to be preggers this month as to avoid that again. I do still have some of my leftover painkillers as well...I might need them:wacko: We'll see in the next few days.... take care:flower:


----------



## famof6

Dash said:


> Holy post-surgical AF! Im very glad to have my cycle back, but I am absolutely DYING here! My doc never mentioned that post surgical AF could be so painful- and while it makes sense, if I would have thought ahead I would have saved some pain pills. Time to buy some OPK's and starting charting my NEW cycle!
> 
> Oh well, I guess I will just have to sit in bed and knit baby sweaters for all my expecting friends, right?

Yay for the new cycle.Sorry af is acting up.Is this your first af since TR?


----------



## famof6

Wow ladies very surprised to hear that af is that bad after TR.Mine has been 100% better.Before TR af was terrible 7 days long very heavy bleeding with terrible leg cramps starting 3 days prior.Since TR maybe 5 days 3 of them very light days and no cramps really just a few lower ones.Sorry to hear its got worse for you ladies.I hope it improves soon.


----------



## Dash

Yeah, this is my first AF since surgery. I doubt it will stay like this...but from what I'm reading it is very normal to have heavier flow and a TON of cramping (I definitely have a TON of cramping). I'm having sharp pain, dull pain...just general pain. My last ended the day before surgery, so Ive had a nearly full cycle since the surgery. I'm going to wait one more before TTC...


----------



## Superstoked

My 1st af was 4 days after surgery I think...so I was still in pain from the surgery. My af after that was bad...The cramps had me buckled over in pain. Same amount of bleed probably a little more but the cramps..ugghh it was aweful. I never had an af after that one because I got my bfp, but my bleed/mc was crampy not a heavy flow at all. So I am hoping to have a better af this time around or maybe none at all?? :)


----------



## needafriend

DASH...I swore I MC for my first cycle after my TR even though a never had a positive stick of any kind. I was DYING in pain, cramps, clots and the worst bleed I have ever had. Dr said it can be common. Hang in there.....it was only for my first cycle.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

famof6 said:


> Well ladies the HSG went great.I have 2 wide open tubes.So its safe to say I feel so much better knowing.I geared up for it to be painful but in my case it was not.It was exactly like a pap for me except I had to turn to both sides.

Fam- What wonderful news!! Glad to hear all went well!


----------



## Dash

thanks for the input guys- made me feel a whole lot better!


----------



## fluterby429

Nope Fam I cried like a baby at my hsg. The doc kept asking me if h was hurting me and the nurse finally had to say "I think she is just emotional and happy tears are flowing" 

I want to apologize to you ladies especially you newer ones. I'm limited to my phone and reading this site on it just sucks! I always pop in just to lurk. I'm always praying for all your bfp's!


----------



## Sagapo75

famof6 said:


> Well ladies the HSG went great.I have 2 wide open tubes.So its safe to say I feel so much better knowing.I geared up for it to be painful but in my case it was not.It was exactly like a pap for me except I had to turn to both sides.

That is so wonderful! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Yeah, this is my first AF since surgery. I doubt it will stay like this...but from what I'm reading it is very normal to have heavier flow and a TON of cramping (I definitely have a TON of cramping). I'm having sharp pain, dull pain...just general pain. My last ended the day before surgery, so Ive had a nearly full cycle since the surgery. I'm going to wait one more before TTC...

That happened to me with my first cycle. I was in SO much pain, seriously heavy flow, and I just felt in general like I had been run over by a truck. AF showed up a whole week early and was just a complete nightmare. My doctor said it was normal and it's caused by the trauma of surgery..they move things around in there, etc...

BUT...for me, AF has gotten better. It doesn't last as long and I am noticing less and less cramps...this past cycle, I didn't even get a low back-ache, which used to be a guarantee. So, just hang in there...it'll get better. :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

GOSH girls, for some reason I COULD NOT get bnb to load..it just kept thinking and thinking and thinking since my last post...

FAM, 1st of all HIP HIP HOORAY!!! SOo excited to hear about your open tubes!!!! THat's sooo wonderful!!!! It's awesome!! this is your month girl!!!!! What CD were you when you had it??? Did the doc that did your TR do the HSG?? from what my doc's sec was saying I was thinking maybe he didn't do it there in their office..just wondering how/where it's usually done?

As far as progesterone goes, PERSONALLY after MUCHO research THAT'S what I'm thinking is my problem...I mean, c'mon 5 BFP'S in 11months..there a serious reason WHY no lil sticky beans...and that's what I'm really leaning towards...and I found the name of what I was looking for the other day..rather than progesterone pills it's VITEX...it's a natural berry chastsberry or something like that...? Anyway, that's what I am hoping to try 1st and I really don't wanna mess around w/ messy creams I want the RX!!!!

Doc appt friday ~so REALLY looking forward to that...
I missed you girls yesterday and all of today:(
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Reeds, I think it was you ....u said that you felt the pregnancy leave your body..the 1st MC I didn't believe it,BUT as far as the others, I KNEW IT too...I had pain, lots of clots and bleeding and just a FEELING inside:( 

How much progesterone did your doc put you on and how long after you started taking it did you conceive???
thanks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> Reeds, I think it was you ....u said that you felt the pregnancy leave your body..the 1st MC I didn't believe it,BUT as far as the others, I KNEW IT too...I had pain, lots of clots and bleeding and just a FEELING inside:(
> 
> How much progesterone did your doc put you on and how long after you started taking it did you conceive???
> thanks

I was on 200mg of Prometrium 2x a day. I didn't start taking it until after I got my BFP. I tested early and got my BFP at 10dpo. Level was 33. I took it til I was 12 weeks. Like I said though I was using a OTC cream from about 7dpo. 

What I meant by I could feel the pregnancy leave was...all my symptoms would slowly start to fade until I no longer felt pregnant and then bam AF would show...usually with more clots and pain but I couldn't get a dr to listen to me til the last one.


----------



## tatertahelon

OOOOk, so the dox don't start progesterone until AFTER you get a bfp?? GOod to know.

I also felt the same...had all the symptoms and then it would start to fade..I always tested early and always saw the bfp..then 2-5 days later af would start...it's always a bummer, and certainly makes me look at my tp every single time i wipe..even now!! haha

Well, I'm seriously looking forward to seeing what the doc has to say and hoping he will shed some light onto this situation :) 
appreciate all your info!!!

how many mc's did you have after your tr ?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had 3 and with this pregnancy I lost a twin. I couldn't get past 6 weeks until the progestrone. But I was also on 500mg of B6, 81mg of baby aspirin with my prenatal.


----------



## tatertahelon

we are very similar...I've had 5 and that's odd to me...I just think GETTING preg and NOT being able to have it last...progesterone is the only thing...
i have read about the baby aspirin, prenatal, and the B vitamin~not sure what all that does/or is supposed to do..but it's on my list of questions!!!!

it's hard to lose a child..I'm like the queen of it but looking ahead to the new lil miracles to come...I'm sorry for your losses and your twin:( bet you are sooo excited about this lil one to come!?!?!!!!!!! can't wait to see his lil face!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes I am very excited to meet this little man. He is my miracle. 

The B6 helps lengthen your luteal phase. The baby aspirin can help if there is any kind of clotting issues...even a minor one that doesn't show up in test. Prenatal is just recommended by most dr's while ttc it gets your body prepared and you need the extra folic acid.


----------



## tatertahelon

awww, I bet!! I'm excited for ya and don't even know you!!! HA, this thread has changed my heart!!!

I'm hoping my doc will put me on all of that..I've been concerned/wondering about the B6/B12 for a while...due to lack of sleep, have read if the Bvitamins are low that can cause this insomnia ;/ I just want doc to give it to me, or recommend it so that I'm not guessing how much, how often and when...ya know...


----------



## tatertahelon

well, i'm off to hopefully fall fast asleep and dream on EWCM and bfp's!!!!

Goodnite reeds!!!
thanks for everything!!
:hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Your welcome hun! That is what we are here for. GOod night and hope your dreams come true really soon. XX


----------



## tatertahelon

Alright, who's temping?? i know I've asked this before and some of you are..I need your opinion/advice.
OK I'M SOOOO annoyed today...I started temping at the beginning of af (Jan14th). the very 1st day I took it I looked at it and I SWEAR it said 97.23..but later when I turned my thermo on it said 97.70...EVERY single day since, when I turn my thermo on to record what I had taken it tells me 97.70...WELL, TODAY I took it about 30min early when it beeped i looked at it and it said 97.25..OK, so later when I turned my thermo on it said 97.70..I COULD have SWORN it was 97.25..so I turned it off, back on and took my temp just to see...it came up 97.39..so I turned it off, and back on to see if it wouldn't just say 97.70...and low and behold IT DID, that stinking stick said 97.70:dohh:...NOT the 97.39 that I JUST took-but the 97.70 that it ALWAYS says..NOW I'M SUUUPER annoyed b/c obviously it's NOT reliable and I cannot go by the 97.70's that it's been telling me everyday for the last 4-5days...I'm done w/ af and obviously NOT going to be able to tell ANYTHING from my chart at O time...
DH got me a CVS brand BBT for like $8-10...IDK what to use now...I can't believe it's not accurate..
sorry this is probably longer than needs to be, but I'm super aggravated.:growlmad: 

What are you all using to temp that beeps quicker than 2 min and is accurate when you turn it back on????


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> Alright, who's temping?? i know I've asked this before and some of you are..I need your opinion/advice.
> OK I'M SOOOO annoyed today...I started temping at the beginning of af (Jan14th). the very 1st day I took it I looked at it and I SWEAR it said 97.23..but later when I turned my thermo on it said 97.70...EVERY single day since, when I turn my thermo on to record what I had taken it tells me 97.70...WELL, TODAY I took it about 30min early when it beeped i looked at it and it said 97.25..OK, so later when I turned my thermo on it said 97.70..I COULD have SWORN it was 97.25..so I turned it off, back on and took my temp just to see...it came up 97.39..so I turned it off, and back on to see if it wouldn't just say 97.70...and low and behold IT DID, that stinking stick said 97.70:dohh:...NOT the 97.39 that I JUST took-but the 97.70 that it ALWAYS says..NOW I'M SUUUPER annoyed b/c obviously it's NOT reliable and I cannot go by the 97.70's that it's been telling me everyday for the last 4-5days...I'm done w/ af and obviously NOT going to be able to tell ANYTHING from my chart at O time...
> DH got me a CVS brand BBT for like $8-10...IDK what to use now...I can't believe it's not accurate..
> sorry this is probably longer than needs to be, but I'm super aggravated.:growlmad:
> 
> What are you all using to temp that beeps quicker than 2 min and is accurate when you turn it back on????

OOOOOH! How annoying is that!:growlmad: I'm glad you discovered this during AF and NOT when you're approaching O time. Anyway, this is just my first month temping, but I bought my BBT on Amazon...like $6 or something cheap like that! I *think* it works well...beeps after 1 min (not 2 min). Once it does the beeping, you press the button and turn it off. NOW, my only frustration is, you can only view the temp ONCE! so you have to make sure you're wide awake & ready to write it down when you turn your thermo back on to get the temp. The brand I have is _Veridian Healthcare 60 Second Basel Digital Thermometer _ 

In a perfect world, I would try to find one that has a backlight, so you can read your temp in the dark, right after taking it. AND one that stores your last reading until a new reading is taken. :thumbup:

BTW, I would call the company that made yours and complain! Can you return it to the store? sheesh..how maddening:nope:


----------



## tatertahelon

Yeah, NO freaking kidding...I'm so not happy:(
You are soo right..why in the world DON'T they make it so you can read it in the dark??!! Every morning I'm like lighting up my cell phone to try to see what it says...Gosh...It's totally silly..I'm tired of paying more money than things are worth and have them NOT work...UGH...MAYBE, I'm in the wrong..I don't usually push the button to turn it off..it turns off by itself..BUT I read the whole little manual thingy and it did NOT say that I needed to actually turn it off..said it will shut off to save battery and save the last temp taken..
This one also only saves the last temp to be taken and it only let you see it for a split second..so yes, you MUST be awake, alert and ready to write...
I'm CD 6 today, so I'm done w/ af..figuring I can just start tomorrow morning..I think I'm far enuf from O that I STILL will HOPEFULLY still see the temp drop...ARG, IDK..may try to call the co..I threw all the packaging away and definitely don't have the receipt....
maybe sag's spongebob thermo isn't looking so bad after all !!! LOL


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> GOSH girls, for some reason I COULD NOT get bnb to load..it just kept thinking and thinking and thinking since my last post...
> 
> FAM, 1st of all HIP HIP HOORAY!!! SOo excited to hear about your open tubes!!!! THat's sooo wonderful!!!! It's awesome!! this is your month girl!!!!! What CD were you when you had it??? Did the doc that did your TR do the HSG?? from what my doc's sec was saying I was thinking maybe he didn't do it there in their office..just wondering how/where it's usually done?
> 
> As far as progesterone goes, PERSONALLY after MUCHO research THAT'S what I'm thinking is my problem...I mean, c'mon 5 BFP'S in 11months..there a serious reason WHY no lil sticky beans...and that's what I'm really leaning towards...and I found the name of what I was looking for the other day..rather than progesterone pills it's VITEX...it's a natural berry chastsberry or something like that...? Anyway, that's what I am hoping to try 1st and I really don't wanna mess around w/ messy creams I want the RX!!!!
> 
> Doc appt friday ~so REALLY looking forward to that...
> I missed you girls yesterday and all of today:(
> :hug:

Tater,I had to drive 3 hrs for my TR.So I no longer see that dr.My gyn ordered the test I guess you would say.I had to go to a local diagnostic center and they will send the results to my gyn.I don't think any do it in their office.As far as how they just get you set up like a pap and insert the tube and put dye thru.It really only took a few minutes.GL at your appt.


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, thanks fam..so, I'm probably out for a HSG this cycle then. I'll be cd 8 when I go and you said they do it from cd 6-10...I imagine I'll miss that window. 
I also had to drive 3ish hours for my TR..we live in Pa and the FS surgery place is in OH...So it was a trip:) I DO still see him, he's actually the one I see on Friday...When I was 20 questioning his sec when I called to make the appt she said something about if he wants me to have the HSG then ~well, I don't remember exactly , BUT I remember it making me think HE wouldn't do it THERE...We'll see...I just want SOME kind of answer!!!
Are you temping fam?? did you read my frustration earlier?? Got anything for me?? I'm not happy ~ I HAVE a BBT thermo so am at a loss as to what ELSE I could get..I figured a BBT Thermo was A BBT Thermo was a BBT thermo...apparently NOT...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Okay, so I just did a little search on Amazon and found this BBT that actually has a backlight! https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1295460220&sr=8-1


----------



## tatertahelon

you are sooo going to order it aren't you!??!?!!? I am too!!!!! haha thanks faith


----------



## mommax3

Good afternoon girls :) SO im totally trying not to symprom spot but im having killer lower right abdomen pains and alot of achy pressure feeling pains in my vajay. The pain in the abdomen is almost a constant dull ache in one area and every so often I get sharper pains all over. Has anyone experinced this? Im trying to remember what it was like with my other kids and the only one I actually remember for some od reason is my middle child I had cramping on one side and thought for sure I had a tubal and called the dr. and before I poas I thought for sure period was coming pee on like 5 sticks and it was negative finally a friend convinced me to do one more test and finally got my bfp!!! Im almost feeling like yay this is the month but then again Im thinking yeah right it wont be this easy. God 2ww I hate you!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

I had that last cycle..I WAS SURE absolutely w/out a doubt it was THE month..it wasn't :( BUT starting at O I had low R ab pain, which was great b/c I knew it was O time:) but after O~up until 4-5DPO I STILL had that pain..it would sometimes take over all of my lower ab, but only for seconds and sometimes wrap to my lower back...

i'm sure that didn't help you at all..maybe it's something!! I SURE hope it is!!!! You a POASA???


----------



## tatertahelon

i plan on asking the doc about that b/c I really don't want OR need O pain when there's NO o!!!!!

p.s. WE ALL HATE YOU 2WW


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> I had that last cycle..I WAS SURE absolutely w/out a doubt it was THE month..it wasn't :( BUT starting at O I had low R ab pain, which was great b/c I knew it was O time:) but after O~up until 4-5DPO I STILL had that pain..it would sometimes take over all of my lower ab, but only for seconds and sometimes wrap to my lower back...
> 
> i'm sure that didn't help you at all..maybe it's something!! I SURE hope it is!!!! You a POASA???

Tater how long ago was your TR? The first 2 months I had alot of pains too but last month was fine, who the hell knows maybe it skipped a month lol. Im totally a poasa but im waiting untill this weekend because I know it def. wont show up earlier then that :( Did you have any vag pain or pressure? Thats really whats stumping me:dohh::dohh:


----------



## tatertahelon

I had my TR last Feb 16th, nearly 1 yr wowza..time flies...I didn't have any pain after surgery..took a week to recover but after that was really fine..got bfp 1st mo after surgery...no pains no nothing..
I had like this weird shooting pain like across my pubic bone area, more on top-ish, not down low or inside-ish..IDK girl this just may be the start of something GRAND!!!!! Can't wait to hear!!! Did you do anything different or special this cycle???? 
:dust:


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> OK, thanks fam..so, I'm probably out for a HSG this cycle then. I'll be cd 8 when I go and you said they do it from cd 6-10...I imagine I'll miss that window.
> I also had to drive 3ish hours for my TR..we live in Pa and the FS surgery place is in OH...So it was a trip:) I DO still see him, he's actually the one I see on Friday...When I was 20 questioning his sec when I called to make the appt she said something about if he wants me to have the HSG then ~well, I don't remember exactly , BUT I remember it making me think HE wouldn't do it THERE...We'll see...I just want SOME kind of answer!!!
> Are you temping fam?? did you read my frustration earlier?? Got anything for me?? I'm not happy ~ I HAVE a BBT thermo so am at a loss as to what ELSE I could get..I figured a BBT Thermo was A BBT Thermo was a BBT thermo...apparently NOT...

Can you start going to a gyn close to you?That way you would be able to get more test done and maybe more quickly.No I don't really temp.I work night shift and sleep diff hours sometimes morning and some afternoons and you are suppose to temp at the same time everyday so doesn't really work for me.I am trying it this week because I have the week off from work.I got my thermo on ebay and does have a light and stores the last temp.


----------



## tatertahelon

IDK, I may wanna talk to him about that..I always went to"family Planning" (now Adagio health) when I had my babies and for annual paps. We have really great ins, but always loved the girls there..the doc that delivered my babies is AMAZING and he has his own office, but travels to adagio on "baby days" I guess I could look into seeing him..guess I just thought a FS would be best...rather than gyno..? I have no idea why I think that though.


----------



## famof6

FaithHopeLove said:


> Okay, so I just did a little search on Amazon and found this BBT that actually has a backlight! https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1295460220&sr=8-1

Some of the reviews say it does not have 2 decimal points .So I don't know how good it would be for charting.I didn't read them all just wanted to let you ladied know before you ordered.May want to check it out.


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> IDK, I may wanna talk to him about that..I always went to"family Planning" (now Adagio health) when I had my babies and for annual paps. We have really great ins, but always loved the girls there..the doc that delivered my babies is AMAZING and he has his own office, but travels to adagio on "baby days" I guess I could look into seeing him..guess I just thought a FS would be best...rather than gyno..? I have no idea why I think that though.

Yes I would think a FS would be better just more costly I would think.I was just wondering I thought you were not seeing one regularly and just made this one appt.Sorry I didn't know you had been seeing him since your TR.For me it is cheaper to go to my gyn and get tests but when he decides to not do anymore testing I will seek a FS.


----------



## tatertahelon

see that confuses me too..some say you don't need it some say you do..if you DID NOT need it WHY then wouldn't a regular old thermometer be really fine for the job...I even was reading reviews that people said they always double checked the BBT w/ a reg thermo and was the same...maybe it's just a marketing thing..wanna sell their product..IDK..I'm ready to give up:(


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> see that confuses me too..some say you don't need it some say you do..if you DID NOT need it WHY then wouldn't a regular old thermometer be really fine for the job...I even was reading reviews that people said they always double checked the BBT w/ a reg thermo and was the same...maybe it's just a marketing thing..wanna sell their product..IDK..I'm ready to give up:(

Don't give up.I have to have the 2 decimals because the last one is usually the only number that changes.I thought all bbt thermo's were that way,guess I was wrong.lol


----------



## Adanma

Hey ladies. Been MIA again I know. Things are peachy over my way. in the tww. AF due the 31st. Not testing til after AF is due this month. Did not chart this cycle. Just bd when my cm changed up until a day past o pain. I did take my temp that day and it was over 98 so I knew it had happened. I did try the baking soda the night before O day so we'll see if that makes a difference or not. I did not notice any burning or anything. 

My youngest is 4 today! I can't believe he is such a big boy now! I will be baking a spongebob cake for his party on sunday. Anyway I hope everyone is doing well.

Adanma


----------



## tatertahelon

oh, I missed that other post fam...No, I actually am NOT seeing him regularly..the deal kind of was after TR that once I got a bfp that I needed to go there(bout an hour away-not where surgery was) and get bloodwork.well low and behold I had bfp that 1st mo after tr so I was going there THREE x's a week(rough on gas) and having my bloodwork...once I mc'd I went a few more times for internal and bldwork then after all was back to normal I didn't go anymore..w/ my 2nd mc I was having neck lump issues so my REG physician did bldtest and hcg was up..once I started bleeding she did more bld work and it was down to 6..I never ended up calling him about that since the blood started and I knew I was losing AGAIN:( then w/ my 2-3 chemicals, I test w/ FRER and by the time af was due a day or 3 or so after I started bleeding..so I actually haven't seen him since Easter last year....It'll be good to see what he thinks...
No worries and no apologies..it's REALLY hard to hurt my feelings ;)
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

GL w/ that dreaded 2ww :( Arg...hoping it's your month!!!!!

My lil guy just turned 4 too..REAL hard to believe..his b-day was Jan 15th!! Happy b-day to your lil man!!!

:hug:


----------



## Superstoked

Adanma said:


> Hey ladies. Been MIA again I know. Things are peachy over my way. in the tww. AF due the 31st. Not testing til after AF is due this month. Did not chart this cycle. Just bd when my cm changed up until a day past o pain. I did take my temp that day and it was over 98 so I knew it had happened. I did try the baking soda the night before O day so we'll see if that makes a difference or not. I did not notice any burning or anything.
> 
> My youngest is 4 today! I can't believe he is such a big boy now! I will be baking a spongebob cake for his party on sunday. Anyway I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Adanma

So glad to hear from you Adanma! Happy b-day to your boy! Be sure to show us pics of his cake :) Good luck in yout tww. I sure hope this is your month :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Hoping this is it for you Adanma,Super is right we need cake pics.Loved the one you made for the last Bday.Ian I think.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

famof6 said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I just did a little search on Amazon and found this BBT that actually has a backlight! https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1295460220&sr=8-1
> 
> Some of the reviews say it does not have 2 decimal points .So I don't know how good it would be for charting.I didn't read them all just wanted to let you ladied know before you ordered.May want to check it out.Click to expand...

I noticed that too, but one of the thorough reviews was quoting a well know fertility book that said to 1/100th IS NOT necessary and just adds confusion...:shrug: My FF chart only has to the 1/10th...who knows..we just WANT OUR BFPs:thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## famof6

FaithHopeLove said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I just did a little search on Amazon and found this BBT that actually has a backlight! https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Basal-Digital-Thermometer/dp/B001AM43VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1295460220&sr=8-1
> 
> Some of the reviews say it does not have 2 decimal points .So I don't know how good it would be for charting.I didn't read them all just wanted to let you ladied know before you ordered.May want to check it out.Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that too, but one of the thorough reviews was quoting a well know fertility book that said to 1/100th IS NOT necessary and just adds confusion...:shrug: My FF chart only has to the 1/10th...who knows..we just WANT OUR BFPs:thumbup: :happydance:Click to expand...

Well that makes since.Grab them up ladies.lol


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm sorry to be STILL stuck on BBT but I was telling DH about the piece of crap that I'm thinking it is..so he did his own lil experiment and it said one thing, then when he turned it off and back on it said 97.70. I"M SOOOO not happy w/ CVS right now and I'm lame for not waiting:sad2: to see if it was good before throwing my packaging away(and receipt) I guess I'm out for temping this mo.:hissy:
ARG and I'm NOT HAPPY AT ALL...I don't expect any replies, just needed to vent for a minute...ARGGGGGGG:growlmad:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater hun your stressing your self over the small things....the reason you need the bbt with the 2 numbers after the decimals is because it can just barely be a temp rise say from 97.56 to 97.59 odd I know but even that small change helps FF chart your temps and O. Dont freak if your thermometer goes back to 97.70 more than like that just means its not one that holds the memory and goes back to the fall back temp you should still be able to use it you will just have to write down your temp as soon as you take it.


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, but It's supposed to be the turn off have the memory one...and I'm stressing b/c it reads something but always goes to 97.70..so I was telling DH about it and he took his temp and one minute it said 97.53 and he turned it off and when he turned it on it said 97.70...then he did it again MAYBE a min later and it read 98.6 so how does his temp go from 97.53 to 98.6 in less than 60 sec and then the memory says 97.70..
I don't mean to be stressing, but it was a huge part of our plan this cycle and it's not seeming real reliable...arg I'm sorry to stress, just so annoying...and I'm tired and things get soooo much more UGH when I'm tired.


----------



## famof6

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, but It's supposed to be the turn off have the memory one...and I'm stressing b/c it reads something but always goes to 97.70..so I was telling DH about it and he took his temp and one minute it said 97.53 and he turned it off and when he turned it on it said 97.70...then he did it again MAYBE a min later and it read 98.6 so how does his temp go from 97.53 to 98.6 in less than 60 sec and then the memory says 97.70..
> I don't mean to be stressing, but it was a huge part of our plan this cycle and it's not seeming real reliable...arg I'm sorry to stress, just so annoying...and I'm tired and things get soooo much more UGH when I'm tired.

Tater,I am sorry you are having trouble with your thermo. It looks like it doesn't keep memory.I just looked at mine and when I hold the button down it shows my last temp and then flashed to 97.70.So maybe they all go back to that.No idea why the temp change so quickly though.


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmm that's weird..I'm sorry I'm dwelling on it..just really really frustrating to me..as you can probably tell :/
maybe it doesn't keep the memory, but WHY did it say on the front of the box it did..that was like a Highlight about the stupid thing...
And, it just makes me wonder EVEN IF I CHART RIGHT AWAY..how reliable it is, b/c when DH took his 2x's less than a min apart it had 2 very different readings..IDK..I guess I'm so bummed b/c I can't just go out and buy another...we started this extreme budgeting thing and it's NOT in the budget and every penny of DH pay is accounted for..if we switch it up for even just $10 it changes EVERYTHING and isn't worth it..
thanks for being sweet though as I dwell on my BBT issues!!!!
:hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is what I am saying as well mine went back to 97.70 as well I think that is the standard. Its doesn't take much to have a change in temp hun. If you had just taken a drink before the first temp or if had walked around before the 2nd. Just use this bbt for now and take a min it to write it down as soon as it beeps. It will be fine. All this stress can mess up your cycle and delay your ovulation


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, I know I need to chill, just irritating when you spend $ on something that lets ya down...seems to be the norm these days :( 
thanks girls..love my TR girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug:


----------



## angelcake71

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I had that last cycle..I WAS SURE absolutely w/out a doubt it was THE month..it wasn't :( BUT starting at O I had low R ab pain, which was great b/c I knew it was O time:) but after O~up until 4-5DPO I STILL had that pain..it would sometimes take over all of my lower ab, but only for seconds and sometimes wrap to my lower back...
> 
> i'm sure that didn't help you at all..maybe it's something!! I SURE hope it is!!!! You a POASA???
> 
> Tater how long ago was your TR? The first 2 months I had alot of pains too but last month was fine, who the hell knows maybe it skipped a month lol. Im totally a poasa but im waiting untill this weekend because I know it def. wont show up earlier then that :( Did you have any vag pain or pressure? Thats really whats stumping me:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

I had this with my last AF but have also had it when I got a BFP.. I have given up sympton spotting,cos I just find its too similiar, I thought last month was the month.. I got nose bleeds and heartburn and felt really tired, things I dont normally have with AF, but I still got my AF... I really hate the waiting.. 
I hope it is your BFP though xx


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hmmm that's weird..I'm sorry I'm dwelling on it..just really really frustrating to me..as you can probably tell :/
> maybe it doesn't keep the memory, but WHY did it say on the front of the box it did..that was like a Highlight about the stupid thing...
> And, it just makes me wonder EVEN IF I CHART RIGHT AWAY..how reliable it is, b/c when DH took his 2x's less than a min apart it had 2 very different readings..IDK..I guess I'm so bummed b/c I can't just go out and buy another...we started this extreme budgeting thing and it's NOT in the budget and every penny of DH pay is accounted for..if we switch it up for even just $10 it changes EVERYTHING and isn't worth it..
> thanks for being sweet though as I dwell on my BBT issues!!!!
> :hug:

Oh, I am sorry...I had this very thing happen to me. All of a sudden my BBT therm started giving me weird random readings. I would take it once...then take it again immediately...it would be something completely different, even a degree higher when I took it consecutively and immediately after the last reading...it really shouldn't do that. If you test and retest consecutively, and you put therm in the same place in your mouth each time, the temps should be the same each time, or VERY close to the same. My thermometer just needed a new battery. I got a new one and one to spare just in case it ever happened again...but if you can change the battery in yours, it may be a cheaper option than buying a new one. It stinks...I know...


----------



## mommax3

angelcake71 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I had that last cycle..I WAS SURE absolutely w/out a doubt it was THE month..it wasn't :( BUT starting at O I had low R ab pain, which was great b/c I knew it was O time:) but after O~up until 4-5DPO I STILL had that pain..it would sometimes take over all of my lower ab, but only for seconds and sometimes wrap to my lower back...
> 
> i'm sure that didn't help you at all..maybe it's something!! I SURE hope it is!!!! You a POASA???
> 
> Tater how long ago was your TR? The first 2 months I had alot of pains too but last month was fine, who the hell knows maybe it skipped a month lol. Im totally a poasa but im waiting untill this weekend because I know it def. wont show up earlier then that :( Did you have any vag pain or pressure? Thats really whats stumping me:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this with my last AF but have also had it when I got a BFP.. I have given up sympton spotting,cos I just find its too similiar, I thought last month was the month.. I got nose bleeds and heartburn and felt really tired, things I dont normally have with AF, but I still got my AF... I really hate the waiting..
> I hope it is your BFP though xxClick to expand...

Thanks angel Im feeling fine today so i have a major feeling its just not my month AGAIN! this whole thing really sucks I find my hopefullness getting less each month :cry: what if im that girl that this just does'nt work for?????
how does everyone stay so + ? I really dont want to be a negative nancy about this. If this is not my month im def. temping and opking next month


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hmmm that's weird..I'm sorry I'm dwelling on it..just really really frustrating to me..as you can probably tell :/
> maybe it doesn't keep the memory, but WHY did it say on the front of the box it did..that was like a Highlight about the stupid thing...
> And, it just makes me wonder EVEN IF I CHART RIGHT AWAY..how reliable it is, b/c when DH took his 2x's less than a min apart it had 2 very different readings..IDK..I guess I'm so bummed b/c I can't just go out and buy another...we started this extreme budgeting thing and it's NOT in the budget and every penny of DH pay is accounted for..if we switch it up for even just $10 it changes EVERYTHING and isn't worth it..
> thanks for being sweet though as I dwell on my BBT issues!!!!
> :hug:

Oh, I am sorry...I had this very thing happen to me. All of a sudden my BBT therm started giving me weird random readings. I would take it once...then take it again immediately...it would be something completely different, even a degree higher when I took it consecutively and immediately after the last reading...it really shouldn't do that. If you test and retest consecutively, and you put therm in the same place in your mouth each time, the temps should be the same each time, or VERY close to the same. My thermometer just needed a new battery. I got a new one and one to spare just in case it ever happened again...but if you can change the battery in yours, it may be a cheaper option than having to buy a new thermometer...I know, it stinks...


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I had that last cycle..I WAS SURE absolutely w/out a doubt it was THE month..it wasn't :( BUT starting at O I had low R ab pain, which was great b/c I knew it was O time:) but after O~up until 4-5DPO I STILL had that pain..it would sometimes take over all of my lower ab, but only for seconds and sometimes wrap to my lower back...
> 
> i'm sure that didn't help you at all..maybe it's something!! I SURE hope it is!!!! You a POASA???
> 
> Tater how long ago was your TR? The first 2 months I had alot of pains too but last month was fine, who the hell knows maybe it skipped a month lol. Im totally a poasa but im waiting untill this weekend because I know it def. wont show up earlier then that :( Did you have any vag pain or pressure? Thats really whats stumping me:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this with my last AF but have also had it when I got a BFP.. I have given up sympton spotting,cos I just find its too similiar, I thought last month was the month.. I got nose bleeds and heartburn and felt really tired, things I dont normally have with AF, but I still got my AF... I really hate the waiting..
> I hope it is your BFP though xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks angel Im feeling fine today so i have a major feeling its just not my month AGAIN! this whole thing really sucks I find my hopefullness getting less each month :cry: what if im that girl that this just does'nt work for?????
> how does everyone stay so + ? I really dont want to be a negative nancy about this. If this is not my month im def. temping and opking next monthClick to expand...

I feel for you and totally understand. I think all of us have that thought...what if it doesn't work for me... I know it pops up in my head more than I would like to admit. That's why I love you girls and this group. No one can understand how we feel unless they have had a TL & TR too... You guys always pick me up when I am down and give me hope in moments when I think there is none...

I'll happen...the best thing we can do...all of us...is talk to each other...and be aware and in tune with our bodies...and we're all doing just that! Perseverance...it'll work, we just have to keep on trying. :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Adanma & Tater...

Happy birthday to your little ones! I miss mine being so little. My youngest are girl/boy twins and they are 8. They'll be 9 in May...ughhh. They grow up TOO fast!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I had that last cycle..I WAS SURE absolutely w/out a doubt it was THE month..it wasn't :( BUT starting at O I had low R ab pain, which was great b/c I knew it was O time:) but after O~up until 4-5DPO I STILL had that pain..it would sometimes take over all of my lower ab, but only for seconds and sometimes wrap to my lower back...
> 
> i'm sure that didn't help you at all..maybe it's something!! I SURE hope it is!!!! You a POASA???
> 
> Tater how long ago was your TR? The first 2 months I had alot of pains too but last month was fine, who the hell knows maybe it skipped a month lol. Im totally a poasa but im waiting untill this weekend because I know it def. wont show up earlier then that :( Did you have any vag pain or pressure? Thats really whats stumping me:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this with my last AF but have also had it when I got a BFP.. I have given up sympton spotting,cos I just find its too similiar, I thought last month was the month.. I got nose bleeds and heartburn and felt really tired, things I dont normally have with AF, but I still got my AF... I really hate the waiting..
> I hope it is your BFP though xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks angel Im feeling fine today so i have a major feeling its just not my month AGAIN! this whole thing really sucks I find my hopefullness getting less each month :cry: what if im that girl that this just does'nt work for?????
> how does everyone stay so + ? I really dont want to be a negative nancy about this. If this is not my month im def. temping and opking next monthClick to expand...
> 
> I feel for you and totally understand. I think all of us have that thought...what if it doesn't work for me... I know it pops up in my head more than I would like to admit. That's why I love you girls and this group. No one can understand how we feel unless they have had a TL & TR too... You guys always pick me up when I am down and give me hope in moments when I think there is none...
> 
> I'll happen...the best thing we can do...all of us...is talk to each other...and be aware and in tune with our bodies...and we're all doing just that! Perseverance...it'll work, we just have to keep on trying. :hugs:Click to expand...

AWWWW thanks sag :hugs: I really needed that today, somedays are just more consuming then others. Yesterday the kids were home from school for the 2nd day (snow) and I thought I was going to lose it! I love them to death I just feel like im consumed with 2ww and poas and timing the perfect time to bd! I want to get preggo so badly I feel like its taking over my brain and I dont want that to happen I dont want to be doing this for a year and look back and be like damn the kids I have are another year older and I missed it because I was sooooo consumed with getting preggo!!:cry: Im still here obviously I just dont feel present all the time and I dont like that its just hard to pull myself away from this obsession. :dohh: Ok sorry im done venting lol Im going to put on my big girl pants and keep moving forward:winkwink:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I had that last cycle..I WAS SURE absolutely w/out a doubt it was THE month..it wasn't :( BUT starting at O I had low R ab pain, which was great b/c I knew it was O time:) but after O~up until 4-5DPO I STILL had that pain..it would sometimes take over all of my lower ab, but only for seconds and sometimes wrap to my lower back...
> 
> i'm sure that didn't help you at all..maybe it's something!! I SURE hope it is!!!! You a POASA???
> 
> Tater how long ago was your TR? The first 2 months I had alot of pains too but last month was fine, who the hell knows maybe it skipped a month lol. Im totally a poasa but im waiting untill this weekend because I know it def. wont show up earlier then that :( Did you have any vag pain or pressure? Thats really whats stumping me:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I had this with my last AF but have also had it when I got a BFP.. I have given up sympton spotting,cos I just find its too similiar, I thought last month was the month.. I got nose bleeds and heartburn and felt really tired, things I dont normally have with AF, but I still got my AF... I really hate the waiting..
> I hope it is your BFP though xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks angel Im feeling fine today so i have a major feeling its just not my month AGAIN! this whole thing really sucks I find my hopefullness getting less each month :cry: what if im that girl that this just does'nt work for?????
> how does everyone stay so + ? I really dont want to be a negative nancy about this. If this is not my month im def. temping and opking next monthClick to expand...
> 
> I feel for you and totally understand. I think all of us have that thought...what if it doesn't work for me... I know it pops up in my head more than I would like to admit. That's why I love you girls and this group. No one can understand how we feel unless they have had a TL & TR too... You guys always pick me up when I am down and give me hope in moments when I think there is none...
> 
> I'll happen...the best thing we can do...all of us...is talk to each other...and be aware and in tune with our bodies...and we're all doing just that! Perseverance...it'll work, we just have to keep on trying. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> AWWWW thanks sag :hugs: I really needed that today, somedays are just more consuming then others. Yesterday the kids were home from school for the 2nd day (snow) and I thought I was going to lose it! I love them to death I just feel like im consumed with 2ww and poas and timing the perfect time to bd! I want to get preggo so badly I feel like its taking over my brain and I dont want that to happen I dont want to be doing this for a year and look back and be like damn the kids I have are another year older and I missed it because I was sooooo consumed with getting preggo!!:cry: Im still here obviously I just dont feel present all the time and I dont like that its just hard to pull myself away from this obsession. :dohh: Ok sorry im done venting lol Im going to put on my big girl pants and keep moving forward:winkwink:Click to expand...

You are sooooo welcome! My kids were home the entire week last week because of the snow here and as much as I love them...I nearly did a dance when it was time for them to go back to school! They TURN on each other when it is too cold to stay outside and they are bored in here. The bickering makes me CRAAAAZY!

It's okay to feel the way you feel. We ALL have good days and bad... But no one, and I mean no one...understands the frustration and doubt that gets to us sometimes more than you ladies in this group. I really don't know what I would do without you guys... Ladies like Reeds give me so much hope. I am so glad she has stayed in this group to cheer us on. I just have to believe that it'll happen for us too...the hardest part for me and what gets to me is that I never had to TRY before...and it's so frustrating. I am so sorry I took my past fertility for granted. Now I worry sometimes that it might be my age that is causing it to take longer...or that I shouldn't have done anything to damage my tubes and maybe I'll never get pregnant...or maybe it was those two beers my hubby had last Tuesday...hehe...all that stuff goes through all our heads and the only thing really that is going to make it better is a BFP.... 

We'll keep plugging along and supporting each other....and we'll all get our BFPs...hopefully SOON!:hugs:


----------



## Dash

:hugs: Ive yet to TTC, but I can only imagine how frustrated you must be. Im sorry your feeling down!


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> :hugs: Ive yet to TTC, but I can only imagine how frustrated you must be. Im sorry your feeling down!

awww thanks DASH I dont want to freak you out :dohh: Just having one of those days, Im feelin alot better since Sag put me back into the right state of mind and let me know this is normal (thanks sag) Everyones experince is different I have to say if you have the oppurtunity to temp I suggest doing it, I think the ladies that temp know alot more about what is going on in there bodies I wish I did that from the begining. GL dash when do you get to start trying?


----------



## mommax3

mommax3 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Ive yet to TTC, but I can only imagine how frustrated you must be. Im sorry your feeling down!
> 
> awww thanks DASH I dont want to freak you out :dohh: Just having one of those days, Im feelin alot better since Sag put me back into the right state of mind and let me know this is normal (thanks sag) Everyones experince is different I have to say if you have the oppurtunity to temp I suggest doing it, I think the ladies that temp know alot more about what is going on in there bodies I wish I did that from the begining. GL dash when do you get to start trying?Click to expand...

PS: Have I told you lately that I love you guys :hugs::kiss::kiss::drunk::flasher::hangwashing: haha I love these things just had to add


----------



## tatertahelon

awwww momma, i know and get how you feel, think most of us do...I think that too, the stats are soooo good for getting pregnant after TR but there's that little window that don't ever conceive and I've been thinking that ~ WHAT happens if I'm not the one that doesn't???? :(
BUT there is a time and season for everyone and everything...a destiny and purpose not only for US but also for the new lil miracle blessings to come..it all has to be THE perfect timing for each of us..when I start to get down and all blooy bloo, like WHY NOT me, I HAVE to remind myself, it's not THE perfect timing yet...I don't know how much you know, believe, trust in the Lord Jesus, BUT I DO and I know that His Word says that God KNOWS the desires of our hearts and HE WILL GIVE THEM to us as long as we ask and believe what we are asking for..DH and I HAVE asked and thanked in advance and we KNOW it'll happen, but it can't be OUR timing has to be the Perfect timing...I believe that knowing our bodies and keeping track/charting is a huge thing..it's soo important...I ALWAYS took getting pregnant for granted and the worst thing I could think I've done to my body is sterilization...It was NOT up to me to cut off our life line and yet I did that...making the choice FOR life~to be allowed to be blessed w/ children(the GREATEST blessing EVER) is going to come back to us...those that made that choice WILL be blessed and then we'll be grateful for things that we ALWAYS took for granted...
I've been down, up, down, up and it's beautiful how when I'm down, ya'll are up and vise versa.. 
Keep your chin up girl and BELIEVE in the goodness and DON'T speak out the negative...we have to rely on what we know is good, true, and right!
I DO Love all you girls..so much even w/out knowing you..it's exciting to be going through this major journey w/ you all!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

I've since calmed down about my BBT thermo..GOSH, though. I took my temp this morning and pressed the buttons on my phone, as like a sent call,,when I was ready to chart I pressed send to see the numbers..it was quite different from all the others, but I temped an hour earlier...It was 5am instead of 6am~I didn't mean to do that...I was totally out of it...I thought it was later...oops..so not sure if that's why it was soo much lower..IDK if it's my battery sag, it's BRAND STINKING NEW..ugh,,,but I have my eye on one on ebay it's $1.00, I just am waiting to hear if it records in F rather than C..b/c I can't read celsius...
Thanks for all your encouragment...It'll work out....
:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Ive yet to TTC, but I can only imagine how frustrated you must be. Im sorry your feeling down!
> 
> awww thanks DASH I dont want to freak you out :dohh: Just having one of those days, Im feelin alot better since Sag put me back into the right state of mind and let me know this is normal (thanks sag) Everyones experince is different I have to say if you have the oppurtunity to temp I suggest doing it, I think the ladies that temp know alot more about what is going on in there bodies I wish I did that from the begining. GL dash when do you get to start trying?Click to expand...

You just made my day!:happydance:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I've since calmed down about my BBT thermo..GOSH, though. I took my temp this morning and pressed the buttons on my phone, as like a sent call,,when I was ready to chart I pressed send to see the numbers..it was quite different from all the others, but I temped an hour earlier...It was 5am instead of 6am~I didn't mean to do that...I was totally out of it...I thought it was later...oops..so not sure if that's why it was soo much lower..IDK if it's my battery sag, it's BRAND STINKING NEW..ugh,,,but I have my eye on one on ebay it's $1.00, I just am waiting to hear if it records in F rather than C..b/c I can't read celsius...
> Thanks for all your encouragment...It'll work out....
> :hug:

Mine was brand stinking new too....all I can think is that it must have sat on that shelf FOREVER...ughhh. The things we have to go through, eh? It'll all be worth it though in the end...hehe. I just wish the END would hurry up and get here!

I am 8dpo...Usually O on day 13 or 14dpo. I am going to jump my hubby Friday and then every day until O. We'll see if that works!


----------



## tatertahelon

sounds good girl!!! DH always loves the "jump him" days!!! He's TOTALLY counting down to SMEP!!!!! HAHAHA< he sent me an email today and said only one more day till SMEP!!!! Funny stuff!!! ttc isn't all that bad as long as we keep it fun and exciting..think breaking the bed is in order sometime soon!!!! LOL
:hug:
maybe it did, hard to know where to find a thermo that HASN"T sat around forever, I'm sure if I asked the workers at the store, they'd have NOOOO idea, and would direct me to the newest, latest and greatest dora brand!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> sounds good girl!!! DH always loves the "jump him" days!!! He's TOTALLY counting down to SMEP!!!!! HAHAHA< he sent me an email today and said only one more day till SMEP!!!! Funny stuff!!! ttc isn't all that bad as long as we keep it fun and exciting..think breaking the bed is in order sometime soon!!!! LOL
> :hug:
> maybe it did, hard to know where to find a thermo that HASN"T sat around forever, I'm sure if I asked the workers at the store, they'd have NOOOO idea, and would direct me to the newest, latest and greatest dora brand!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think we SHOULD make cool and exciting BBT therms! If kids get Dora and Spongebob...why can't we have Sex & the City....pink rhinestones...or one that says your temp in Brad Pitt's voice..."Good Mornin' Sexy. Your temp is 97.86. See you tomorrow, same time, same place..."

Let's get a patent, Gals!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> sounds good girl!!! DH always loves the "jump him" days!!! He's TOTALLY counting down to SMEP!!!!! HAHAHA< he sent me an email today and said only one more day till SMEP!!!! Funny stuff!!! ttc isn't all that bad as long as we keep it fun and exciting..think breaking the bed is in order sometime soon!!!! LOL
> :hug:
> maybe it did, hard to know where to find a thermo that HASN"T sat around forever, I'm sure if I asked the workers at the store, they'd have NOOOO idea, and would direct me to the newest, latest and greatest dora brand!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always LOVE the JUMP HIM days! I am already counting down! My hubby will be out playing poker with the guys tonight...so I told him to eat his Wheaties for tomorrow! Hehehe...


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dash said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Ive yet to ttc, but i can only imagine how frustrated you must be. Im sorry your feeling down!
> 
> awww thanks dash i dont want to freak you out :dohh: Just having one of those days, im feelin alot better since sag put me back into the right state of mind and let me know this is normal (thanks sag) everyones experince is different i have to say if you have the oppurtunity to temp i suggest doing it, i think the ladies that temp know alot more about what is going on in there bodies i wish i did that from the begining. Gl dash when do you get to start trying?Click to expand...
> 
> ps: Have i told you lately that i love you guys :hugs::kiss::kiss::drunk::flasher::hangwashing: Haha i love these things just had to addClick to expand...

meeeee tooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah,,,what the heck we been waiting for..WHY aren't they cool??? COOL or at least working and reliable..
they'd sell like hot cakes sag!!! the slogan could be like 
neat, pretty, AND reliable!!! I'm in...where do we start!!!
love the reading: your temp is 97.86 c u tomorrow, same time, same place,
Eww, you know what would ALSO be great, if it had a lil alarm on it, set it to your own custom temping time and have it get us up by saying something like, rise and shine sunshine, it's 6am!!! Great Idea Sag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah,,,what the heck we been waiting for..WHY aren't they cool??? COOL or at least working and reliable..
> they'd sell like hot cakes sag!!! the slogan could be like
> neat, pretty, AND reliable!!! I'm in...where do we start!!!
> love the reading: your temp is 97.86 c u tomorrow, same time, same place,
> Eww, you know what would ALSO be great, if it had a lil alarm on it, set it to your own custom temping time and have it get us up by saying something like, rise and shine sunshine, it's 6am!!! Great Idea Sag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it! TTC in STYLE!


----------



## Sagapo75

What do your names mean?

S'agapo in Greek means I love you...


----------



## tatertahelon

tater Is my 4 yr old..his name is Tate but we call him Tater or Tater bean..whatever..Tahelon is my 2yr old..Said like Tay-lon


----------



## tatertahelon

tell me, what is your "cycle plan" ( if you have one) other than Jumping your man!! HAHA, are your doing SMEP?? we are doing SMEP, OKP's temping(well TRYING to temp) and charting..also Am learning to check my cervix and I'm checking my CM..it's a lot..I WANT that bfp THIS month so I don't have to do so much stinking work...GOSH


----------



## Dash

We will start TTC during my Feb cycle- actually, since Feb is a short month I think I will ovulate around the 28th to the 1st, thanks to late AF this month. I was supposed to O during mid-month Feb. I'm going to use OPK's, but not going to temp yet. I want to keep it as stress free as I can for a few months, and if I don't get a baby that sticks I will start doing things different...when that time comes. 

That said, Im going to try my hardest NOT to get pregnant when I O next week. Because now that its possible, even though its advised against and I dont feel my body is ready, its going to be hard going from sterile to having to use BC.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> tell me, what is your "cycle plan" ( if you have one) other than Jumping your man!! HAHA, are your doing SMEP?? we are doing SMEP, OKP's temping(well TRYING to temp) and charting..also Am learning to check my cervix and I'm checking my CM..it's a lot..I WANT that bfp THIS month so I don't have to do so much stinking work...GOSH

Okay...let's see if I can remember everything I am doing...lol...

I am charting/temping, using OPKs, checking CM, taking Mucinex (started that yesterday and will continue until O), I am taking Evening Primrose Oil (I started on cd1 and will continue until O...but since this is my first month using it, I decided to couple with Mucinex this month), After O, I will start Omega 3 Fish Oil supplements and discontinue Evening Primrose Oil, I am going to start BD tomorrow until O, once I get an OPK...I will do the baking soda...I am also taking a pre-natal vitamin every day, exercising 5 days a week, and 81mg of aspirin every single day...whew...I think that's it...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> tater Is my 4 yr old..his name is Tate but we call him Tater or Tater bean..whatever..Tahelon is my 2yr old..Said like Tay-lon

Love it!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> tell me, what is your "cycle plan" ( if you have one) other than Jumping your man!! HAHA, are your doing SMEP?? we are doing SMEP, OKP's temping(well TRYING to temp) and charting..also Am learning to check my cervix and I'm checking my CM..it's a lot..I WANT that bfp THIS month so I don't have to do so much stinking work...GOSH

I know...when we get our BFPs, we will have EARNED these babies with all the work we are doing. Hahaha!


----------



## Dash

I cant take a multivitamin. I have bladder sensitivities to Vit C, and any over-excess of acidic vitamins. Im taking Fish Oil, Folic Acid, Vit E & D right now. Are there any other really important ones you guys can think of?


----------



## tatertahelon

I haven't heard of the fish oil, what is that doing and sag, what form of even primrose are you taking??

I'm thinking I want to take Vit B6, baby aspirin but I'm unsure what doses are right..hoping the doc will straighten it out for me tomorrow..

I'm going to start drinking Robi..heard that should start 5 days before O and continue for a few days after, problem is, I can't KNOW when O IS...so it's hard to say what 5 days before is......kinda was hoping the temping would help w/ that:dohh:b/c hellooo...but this stupid thermo, I have no idea what's going on...:nope:
I'm taking my prenatal each night, but no extra folic acid...was thinking about the even primrose oil but have heard lots about the extra bleeding...did ya'll have that? Maybe next cycle, just not sure what form/how much...? 

Going to start OPK'S soon, I heard to start 3 DAAF but I'm going to do 3/day so wanna wait till maybe 5-6 DAAF...

I haven't started checking CM..af officially DONE :happydance: TODAY 
When do you girls start checking CM AAF??


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I haven't heard of the fish oil, what is that doing and sag, what form of even primrose are you taking??
> 
> I'm thinking I want to take Vit B6, baby aspirin but I'm unsure what doses are right..hoping the doc will straighten it out for me tomorrow..
> 
> I'm going to start drinking Robi..heard that should start 5 days before O and continue for a few days after, problem is, I can't KNOW when O IS...so it's hard to say what 5 days before is......kinda was hoping the temping would help w/ that:dohh:b/c hellooo...but this stupid thermo, I have no idea what's going on...:nope:
> I'm taking my prenatal each night, but no extra folic acid...was thinking about the even primrose oil but have heard lots about the extra bleeding...did ya'll have that? Maybe next cycle, just not sure what form/how much...?
> 
> Going to start OPK'S soon, I heard to start 3 DAAF but I'm going to do 3/day so wanna wait till maybe 5-6 DAAF...
> 
> I haven't started checking CM..af officially DONE :happydance: TODAY
> When do you girls start checking CM AAF??

I start doing OPKs on CD9...I think that is what you're supposed to do if your cycle is longer than 26 days...I think, if I am remembering correctly...

And I start checking CM on the first day AF is officially over...

I take Evening Primrose gelcaps...3000mg a day. Lots of the ladies use flaxseed oil after O and discontinue Evening Primrose because the primrose can cause cramps/contractions...which is the last thing you want while TTC. I decided to use the Omega 3 Fish Oil supplements instead of flaxseed...either are fine...they are each 2 different kinds of Omega 3 fatty acids...just after a lot of research, I decided to take the fish oil because it has DHA and EPA which are great for fetal brain development and you can continue taking it during pregnancy...there's not as much research on the flaxseed and pregnancy, it seems... Oh, DHA and EPA are in baby formula...

Also fish oil helps break down brown fat...helps with weight management and metabolism...is great for our brains and hearts...and helps with beautiful skin and healthy hair and nails...after reading all about it, I wondered why I hadn't been taking this years ago!

The aspirin helps with ovarian function...it also helps with implantation because it makes the lining softer...so why not. I asked my doctor about the aspirin and he said TRY IT...it certainly can't hurt either way! Just 81 mg a day and no more he said. You can do baby aspirin or the adult low dose...


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I cant take a multivitamin. I have bladder sensitivities to Vit C, and any over-excess of acidic vitamins. Im taking Fish Oil, Folic Acid, Vit E & D right now. Are there any other really important ones you guys can think of?

For me the only ones I can think of are iron and calcium...right? That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## jasminep0489

I have a question for those that have had an early M/C. How long did it take your HCG #'s to get back to normal? I had what I thought was a chemical PG. Well, it's been 12 or 13 days since the bleeding stated (lasted 3 or 4 days)... Anyways, I started to do the OPKs for this cycle and kept getting positives so I took an HPT and it was positive too. I know women can sometimes bleed and then go on to have a normal PG. I just thought I wouldn't have any HCG left since I was only 4 weeks when the bleeding started. The doctors did not do any bloodwork or U/S. :shrug: I have a doctors appt. Monday, but I'm so confused it's driving me crazy! :wacko

Hope everyone is having a good evening! :flower:


----------



## famof6

jasminep0489 said:


> I have a question for those that have had an early M/C. How long did it take your HCG #'s to get back to normal? I had what I thought was a chemical PG. Well, it's been 12 or 13 days since the bleeding stated (lasted 3 or 4 days)... Anyways, I started to do the OPKs for this cycle and kept getting positives so I took an HPT and it was positive too. I know women can sometimes bleed and then go on to have a normal PG. I just thought I wouldn't have any HCG left since I was only 4 weeks when the bleeding started. The doctors did not do any bloodwork or U/S. :shrug: I have a doctors appt. Monday, but I'm so confused it's driving me crazy! :wacko
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening! :flower:

Did you have a negative test after your chemical?I would make them do betas.Something doesn't sound right.


----------



## tatertahelon

That's weird Jas, to be getting a positive test...could it be that you really didn't MC?

I've had lots of MC's and the 1st 2 only I had bloodwork w/ and the HCG never went back down to zero AT THE TIME OF THE LAST blood work..they said it would but once the HCG hit 6 and 8 they stopped the blood tests...It took about 6ish weeks for it to get to 6...

I agree w/ fam, something isn't right...did you have blood work at the 4wks?? b/c I also had MUCH more and longer bleeding than you said you did..I thought i wasn't ever going to stop bleeding....
let us know what happens girl
:hug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Wow Jasmine! maybe you're still preggers!:happydance: Did you ever have first tri bleeding with your other babies? Glad you're seeing the dr. :thumbup: Wonder what a CB digital would say?

As far as my plan for next cycle...(assuming I will be having one...I'm 12 dpo,
- hpt with FMU this am, and my temps are not too far above the coverline..not feeling too hopeful. However, I am so frusterated because I've had daily cramping for probably a good solid 7-10 days, all day nausea for about 4 days (not today though)..not bad by any means..just "there"..and heartburn..not today, but 3 or 4 solid days before...these are NOT my pre-TR AF signs. Not meaning to be such a whiner:hissy:...glad I was blessed with a TR..just didn't know AF would change so much..thought perhaps she would be kinder after the TR:nope:) 

Sooooo, TTC month #3...I'm going to give the SMEP a try! Also doing the baking soda thing when I get a + opk, continuing with pre-seed..still haven't used the internal tubes, just the regular pre-seed lube. I never felt "dry" but maybe should try the internal pre-seed anyway. This month will be tricky as we will be away from home for about 5 weeks...business/pleasure traveling... during est. O time we will be at hotels:dohh:...we have three dc, hubby said, "well, we'll just have to get 2 rooms..every other night"... I suppose we could also fill an "instead" cup and insert that..I know women have used those to get the sperm where they're going when BD isn't an option. I just HATE to waste a month:happydance:

So, that's what I'm trying:thumbup:


----------



## jasminep0489

famof6 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for those that have had an early M/C. How long did it take your HCG #'s to get back to normal? I had what I thought was a chemical PG. Well, it's been 12 or 13 days since the bleeding stated (lasted 3 or 4 days)... Anyways, I started to do the OPKs for this cycle and kept getting positives so I took an HPT and it was positive too. I know women can sometimes bleed and then go on to have a normal PG. I just thought I wouldn't have any HCG left since I was only 4 weeks when the bleeding started. The doctors did not do any bloodwork or U/S. :shrug: I have a doctors appt. Monday, but I'm so confused it's driving me crazy! :wacko
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good evening! :flower:
> 
> Did you have a negative test after your chemical?I would make them do betas.Something doesn't sound right.Click to expand...

No, they just said since it was so early and I was bleeding that it was a chemical pregnancy. I usually have a 25-27 day period. At CD 30 I had a faint positive...well, I started to spot on CD31 then the next day I started to bleed heavier with a little clotting so I went to the ER. They said chemical, but I have been reading the net and lots of women had bleeding even with clots and went on to a healthy preg. I was sure since I started bleeding at 4 weeks I would not have any HCG left since it was only the day before that I had a faint positive and here I am still testing positive almost 2 weeks later? I'm worried if I am still PG, I took that damn Evening Primrose oil or it could maybe be an ectopic....but I don't think I would have bled that early. Grrrrr.....:growlmad: I hate this!


----------



## jasminep0489

tatertahelon said:


> That's weird Jas, to be getting a positive test...could it be that you really didn't MC?
> 
> I've had lots of MC's and the 1st 2 only I had bloodwork w/ and the HCG never went back down to zero AT THE TIME OF THE LAST blood work..they said it would but once the HCG hit 6 and 8 they stopped the blood tests...It took about 6ish weeks for it to get to 6...
> 
> I agree w/ fam, something isn't right...did you have blood work at the 4wks?? b/c I also had MUCH more and longer bleeding than you said you did..I thought i wasn't ever going to stop bleeding....
> let us know what happens girl
> :hug:

No, I didn't have any bloodwork. I didn't have any bleeding with my two healthy PGs, but as I've read that doesn't hold much weight as each PG is different. As I got to reading when I searched the bleeding while PG topic....I was amazed at the women who bled and even bled w/ clots and went onto have a healthy baby. I can't believe they sent me on my way with just a diagnosis with no bloods or U/S. If I did M/C then I would have started to M/C the day after I showed a faint positive. Like I said earlier it's now almost 2 weeks and still showing positive ( much darker than the first faint positive before the bleeding too). 

I might go back to the ER tomorrow and demand them do something instead of waiting til Monday. This is gonna drive me insane if I have to sit here all weekend wondering what if.


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Wow Jasmine! maybe you're still preggers!:happydance: Did you ever have first tri bleeding with your other babies? Glad you're seeing the dr. :thumbup: Wonder what a CB digital would say?
> 
> As far as my plan for next cycle...(assuming I will be having one...I'm 12 dpo,
> - hpt with FMU this am, and my temps are not too far above the coverline..not feeling too hopeful. However, I am so frusterated because I've had daily cramping for probably a good solid 7-10 days, all day nausea for about 4 days (not today though)..not bad by any means..just "there"..and heartburn..not today, but 3 or 4 solid days before...these are NOT my pre-TR AF signs. Not meaning to be such a whiner:hissy:...glad I was blessed with a TR..just didn't know AF would change so much..thought perhaps she would be kinder after the TR:nope:)
> 
> Sooooo, TTC month #3...I'm going to give the SMEP a try! Also doing the baking soda thing when I get a + opk, continuing with pre-seed..still haven't used the internal tubes, just the regular pre-seed lube. I never felt "dry" but maybe should try the internal pre-seed anyway. This month will be tricky as we will be away from home for about 5 weeks...business/pleasure traveling... during est. O time we will be at hotels:dohh:...we have three dc, hubby said, "well, we'll just have to get 2 rooms..every other night"... I suppose we could also fill an "instead" cup and insert that..I know women have used those to get the sperm where they're going when BD isn't an option. I just HATE to waste a month:happydance:
> 
> So, that's what I'm trying:thumbup:

your not out yet are your faithe? 
hey hotels could be something new and different we all know after trying for a few months sex can get a little blaahhh lol GL I hope you dont even have to worry about next month I hope you get your BFP now!!


----------



## tatertahelon

IDK, but doubt you'd notice a tubal this early on..Like I said though I REALLY don't know..that's just my gut...?? 

Yeah, strange..glad to hear your going to the dr...I'd say stop the EPO just b/c you really don't know what's happening..and just wait it out...who knows girl..you just may STILL be preggers!!! and that's awesome!! that's what I'm going to believe for you..when I mc (chemicals) I always tested w/ FRER and got my + but then would start af 1-5 days late...and that's why "they" say NOT to test early b/c it's always a shut down to see the + and then start your cycle b/c the egg was fertilized but unable to implant...Rather not know..but for a POASA it's hard to not test...anyway when I DID start to bleed it was heavy and LOTS of clots..and abnormal ones too, like brownish and weird..freak me out kind..like WHAT IS THIS coming out of my body...dr told me it was uteran tissues...
please let us know what's happening and try to stop stressing...that's NOT going to help!!!!! Iknow you know that though!! just sometimes we need reminded of the things we already know :winkwink:
think good positive thoughts GF!!!!
:hug::hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

i LOOOOVE hotel :sex: just the environment and the newness!!! I'd say wait til the kiddies are sound asleep and be quiet and get it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's just me though..the 2 room thing every other night may be a lil suspicious..depending on how old they are HAHAHA, sometimes I LOVE DH's ideas!!!! too funny!!!!


----------



## famof6

Jasmine,I don't want to get your hopes up that you are preg,but hun none of this makes any since.I would go to the ER and make them give you a scan because if you are still preg then they would be able to see as you should be 6 weeks or so right?And I am not the lieing type but I would tell then I was in pain if they refused.IDK alot about ectopics either but I know they should be caught before now as the earlier the better.Also your hpt should not be darker now than it was then.I am going to be stalking you until you get some answers hun!


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm w/ fam..we are Stalking you girl....And,I TOTALLY agree w/ her!!!!


----------



## jasminep0489

I'm already honing my acting skills for tomorrow's ER visit.....:haha:


----------



## Dash

I agree- go to the ER and DEMAND a scan! You have a high risk of EP, because of TR, and any doctor who isn't an idiot wont risk you suing over the loss of a fallopian tube because he didn't correctly do his job. Your clinic should be able to order an emergency scan too. Its protocol for those at high risk of EP.


----------



## tatertahelon

hahahahah love you girl!!!! anything we can do to help:winkwink:you practice??!?!?!


----------



## mommax3

jasminep0489 said:


> I'm already honing my acting skills for tomorrow's ER visit.....:haha:

DEF. great idea there is no sense in waiting! Dont take no for an answer!


----------



## Superstoked

Jasmine, How confusing :hugs: If I were to guess, etopic would not bleed that early(4 weeks) without any pain. But I am no doctor. I agree with the other ladies, I would demand a scan. You could be still preggers :) Either way you need to be seen. When I MC my levels were down in a week. My levels were never that high I only got as high as 243, so it reduced on its own pretty fast. I never lost no clots, nothing just regular period. Keep us updated hun xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jamine are the test darker now??


----------



## jasminep0489

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Jamine are the test darker now??

Well, I took a test the day after my AF was late...BFN. Finally at around 4 or 5 days late I got a faint BFP. Well, the next day I started to spot then the day after that I started to bleed. Well, this was 12....maybe 13 days ago.. I started to use the OPKs 3 days ago to see if I was Oing....well, I kept getting a positive. I decided to go get an HPT to see if that was why the OPKs were turning up positive and sure enough I got a positive in less than a minute. This line was definitely darker than the one I took right before I started to bleed almost two weeks ago. I do agree with Super, I don't think its an Ectopic cause I bled at 4 weeks. However, I am confused since I bled at 4 weeks and should not have had much HCG in my body to begin with. It should have been out by now.


----------



## jasminep0489

tatertahelon said:


> hahahahah love you girl!!!! anything we can do to help:winkwink:you practice??!?!?!

:kiss:


----------



## Sagapo75

jasminep0489 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> That's weird Jas, to be getting a positive test...could it be that you really didn't MC?
> 
> I've had lots of MC's and the 1st 2 only I had bloodwork w/ and the HCG never went back down to zero AT THE TIME OF THE LAST blood work..they said it would but once the HCG hit 6 and 8 they stopped the blood tests...It took about 6ish weeks for it to get to 6...
> 
> I agree w/ fam, something isn't right...did you have blood work at the 4wks?? b/c I also had MUCH more and longer bleeding than you said you did..I thought i wasn't ever going to stop bleeding....
> let us know what happens girl
> :hug:
> 
> No, I didn't have any bloodwork. I didn't have any bleeding with my two healthy PGs, but as I've read that doesn't hold much weight as each PG is different. As I got to reading when I searched the bleeding while PG topic....I was amazed at the women who bled and even bled w/ clots and went onto have a healthy baby. I can't believe they sent me on my way with just a diagnosis with no bloods or U/S. If I did M/C then I would have started to M/C the day after I showed a faint positive. Like I said earlier it's now almost 2 weeks and still showing positive ( much darker than the first faint positive before the bleeding too).
> 
> I might go back to the ER tomorrow and demand them do something instead of waiting til Monday. This is gonna drive me insane if I have to sit here all weekend wondering what if.Click to expand...

Girl! It sounds to me like you are pregnant. With my oldest child, I bled when it was time for my period...it was lighter...but it was bright red and I had cramps. Then a few weeks after that, I had bright red bleeding again. They did a scan on that one...and I have a beautiful 12 year old daughter now...NO MISCARRIAGE!

I CONTINUED to bleed every now and then, but it got less and less the further I got along. They have NO idea why I bled like that, but it was a healthy pregnancy. It can happen, and it sounds to me like you are PREGNANT!

Go get a scan! Tell them you are in horrible pain if you have to...but you need to know where that baby is!


----------



## Sagapo75

jasminep0489 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Jamine are the test darker now??
> 
> Well, I took a test the day after my AF was late...BFN. Finally at around 4 or 5 days late I got a faint BFP. Well, the next day I started to spot then the day after that I started to bleed. Well, this was 12....maybe 13 days ago.. I started to use the OPKs 3 days ago to see if I was Oing....well, I kept getting a positive. I decided to go get an HPT to see if that was why the OPKs were turning up positive and sure enough I got a positive in less than a minute. This line was definitely darker than the one I took right before I started to bleed almost two weeks ago. I do agree with Super, I don't think its an Ectopic cause I bled at 4 weeks. However, I am confused since I bled at 4 weeks and should not have had much HCG in my body to begin with. It should have been out by now.Click to expand...

Did you know that OPKs can be used as pregnancy tests once you are significantly along in your pregnancy? When you are preggers, you will get a BFP AND an +OPK!! I really think you are pregnant...for real.


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, Jas I'd hate it that we'd all get your hopes up..but I agree w/ sag...I'd vote pregnancy..b/c none of it makes sense..the whole bleeding thing etc..it just doesn't add up for a MC...and I HAVE heard and read that OPK's WILL give you a + if you have higher level of HCG...I'd want that scan...Not sure the ER would do as good of a job or as thorough job as the doc office, so waiting at this point probably won't be too big of a deal..IF you can stand the wait....
did you take another test TODAY???


----------



## jasminep0489

Sagapo75 said:


> jasminep0489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Jamine are the test darker now??
> 
> Well, I took a test the day after my AF was late...BFN. Finally at around 4 or 5 days late I got a faint BFP. Well, the next day I started to spot then the day after that I started to bleed. Well, this was 12....maybe 13 days ago.. I started to use the OPKs 3 days ago to see if I was Oing....well, I kept getting a positive. I decided to go get an HPT to see if that was why the OPKs were turning up positive and sure enough I got a positive in less than a minute. This line was definitely darker than the one I took right before I started to bleed almost two weeks ago. I do agree with Super, I don't think its an Ectopic cause I bled at 4 weeks. However, I am confused since I bled at 4 weeks and should not have had much HCG in my body to begin with. It should have been out by now.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that OPKs can be used as pregnancy tests once you are significantly along in your pregnancy? When you are preggers, you will get a BFP AND an +OPK!! I really think you are pregnant...for real.Click to expand...

Yeah, that's why I went to go get an HPT test. I kind of knew something was going on...I kept checking my temps, CF, and CP. Temps stayed up, not much CF, and very closed, hard cervix. I'm hoping I'm still pregnant, but I don't want to get my hopes all up if it turns out I'm still M/Cing. I was really shocked to find out how many women actually do bleed and still go on to have a healthy baby....and see you're one of them.:flower: I hope you are right though!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jasminep0489

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, Jas I'd hate it that we'd all get your hopes up..but I agree w/ sag...I'd vote pregnancy..b/c none of it makes sense..the whole bleeding thing etc..it just doesn't add up for a MC...and I HAVE heard and read that OPK's WILL give you a + if you have higher level of HCG...I'd want that scan...Not sure the ER would do as good of a job or as thorough job as the doc office, so waiting at this point probably won't be too big of a deal..IF you can stand the wait....
> did you take another test TODAY???

Well, I took the test today, so I might go get another in the morning. It was one of those dollar store tests. I might go splurge and get a really good one in the AM. I'm going to make a few calls to see if I can get in somewhere, if not I'm ER bound.


----------



## tatertahelon

So, w/ the test you took today what did it say?? was it a darker line?????


----------



## jasminep0489

The last test I took besides the OPKs was the faint positive before I started to bleed. I thought I was having a M/C so I didn't test anymore until today and I only took the one.


----------



## Superstoked

When I had my bfp...I got a + opk, even have pics in my journal. I hope you get this figured out soon hun! xx


----------



## tatertahelon

and the one you took today...the HPT from today..was it +?


----------



## jasminep0489

tatertahelon said:


> and the one you took today...the HPT from today..was it +?

Yep, it turned positive in less than a minute.


----------



## jasminep0489

Superstoked said:


> When I had my bfp...I got a + opk, even have pics in my journal. I hope you get this figured out soon hun! xx

So how long did it take your HCG to go down ? I know it wasn't more than 2 weeks, right?


----------



## tatertahelon

jas, girl you preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Superstoked

jasminep0489 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> When I had my bfp...I got a + opk, even have pics in my journal. I hope you get this figured out soon hun! xx
> 
> So how long did it take your HCG to go down ? I know it wasn't more than 2 weeks, right?Click to expand...

My levels were down in 7 days


----------



## jonnanne3

jasminep0489 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> When I had my bfp...I got a + opk, even have pics in my journal. I hope you get this figured out soon hun! xx
> 
> So how long did it take your HCG to go down ? I know it wasn't more than 2 weeks, right?Click to expand...

I found out I was pregnant on December 15th and started mc on December 22nd and bled for 7 days like I have with my other mc's. It took until January 7th for my levels to go to less than 1. my levels on the 3rd were 27 and my levels never got any higher than 36. This was the longest I had the hormone in my system. With my other mc's, it dropped very fast. 
I hope your reason has a happier ending than mine did. I hope you get some answers soon. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

jasminep0489 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> When I had my bfp...I got a + opk, even have pics in my journal. I hope you get this figured out soon hun! xx
> 
> So how long did it take your HCG to go down ? I know it wasn't more than 2 weeks, right?Click to expand...

If your levels were going down, as they should with a MC, then your pregnancy test should not be darker than before...if it's darker, your levels are going up, not down...

Keep us posted!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yep, sag's right...probably wouldn't even see a line if you had been mc-ing for 2wks now, or 2wks AGO...it would be so minimal(the HCG i mean) if not 0 that it wouldn't show up at all..not a faint line or a dark line..
tater's hypothesis~ jas is preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jas, where are you we are all dying to know what's happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hug: girl


----------



## mommax3

jasminep0489 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> yeah, Jas I'd hate it that we'd all get your hopes up..but I agree w/ sag...I'd vote pregnancy..b/c none of it makes sense..the whole bleeding thing etc..it just doesn't add up for a MC...and I HAVE heard and read that OPK's WILL give you a + if you have higher level of HCG...I'd want that scan...Not sure the ER would do as good of a job or as thorough job as the doc office, so waiting at this point probably won't be too big of a deal..IF you can stand the wait....
> did you take another test TODAY???
> 
> Well, I took the test today, so I might go get another in the morning. It was one of those dollar store tests. I might go splurge and get a really good one in the AM. I'm going to make a few calls to see if I can get in somewhere, if not I'm ER bound.Click to expand...

Thinking about you today hope everything is ok :)


----------



## Sagapo75

Yep, Jasmine...we all are and we are hoping you have really good news to tell us. We are all on pins and needles!:hugs:


----------



## Dash

Im new, and I hardly know everyone here- but Im waiting, too! 

I bought some OPK's today. It came in a pack with some EPT's. $10 for 50 strips on Amazon. And that included shipping- Im so glad you guys told me about ordering them online!


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya dash..your new?!?! HAHA, no more new than ME!!!!! 
Yeah, it's waaaay cheaper from on line..I got 50 for $7 on ebay..even if they are junk makes me feel better to have something to pee on LOL I can't help it, I'm a POASA!!!!! 
Glad to have ya apart of this wonderful thread DASH!!!!!!!
loving my TR girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## famof6

Jasmine,Where are you??Patiently waiting!:haha:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I just wanted to say I hope all of you ladies have a blessed weekend!!

Jas: Can't wait to hear the wonderful news!


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> hiya dash..your new?!?! HAHA, no more new than ME!!!!!
> Yeah, it's waaaay cheaper from on line..I got 50 for $7 on ebay..even if they are junk makes me feel better to have something to pee on LOL I can't help it, I'm a POASA!!!!!
> Glad to have ya apart of this wonderful thread DASH!!!!!!!
> loving my TR girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You all just seemed to know eachother. Haha. I figured i was new! Glad to be part of the group though. You ladies are AWESOME!


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby!!! WHat's up girl!!! haven't heard from you:( 
4 days until testing?!?!?!?!? You haven't tested YET??!!!

How are you feeling?!?!??!?!?! What's going on? Is it BFP time?!??!?!?!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

dash, I think we joined about the same time...I'm pretty new too..it's funny, I started reading this thread and there were a group of girls over the summer that all were chatting everyday and now it's changed~ here we all are, and I"M SOOO Thankful for Jaimad for starting this thread!!! DH is A HUUGE blessing through all of this, but you girls are soo different in this journey!!! It's great to have us all "thread" so close:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

sag, DH came home today from the store armed w/ 81mg aspirin tab's!!!!!! GO MY DH!!!! 
I am starting them tomorrow 1st thing in the morning!!!!

Also think I'm going to start my robi tomorrow too...imagine I'll have to drink that 3x's/day keeping my fx'd that it helps w/ extra fertile CM!!!!!!

Ahh I can't wait~tonight is the 1st nite of SMEP!!!!!
love ya girls!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby!!! WHat's up girl!!! haven't heard from you:(
> 4 days until testing?!?!?!?!? You haven't tested YET??!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?!?!??!?!?! What's going on? Is it BFP time?!??!?!?!
> :hug:

Well, I took a test Monday because I started my usual 7-10 spotting before the :witch: shows up and I got a :bfn::(. So I believe I'm out this month! The :witch: should be here next week. Thanks for asking Tater!


----------



## tatertahelon

ahhh bummmmer:( that stinking :witch: she can't get us all...Not giving up hope for ya girl..keep us posted!!! be praying for that bfn to turn into a bfp!!!! keep us posted:)
:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> ahhh bummmmer:( that stinking :witch: she can't get us all...Not giving up hope for ya girl..keep us posted!!! be praying for that bfn to turn into a bfp!!!! keep us posted:)
> :hug:

Thanks Tater! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well ladies I took a preganancy test this morning because my spotting slowed down very unusal for me. I got a very light second line.( I could not download the picxs but I did change my avatar to one of the picks) Could it be my :bfp:!!!!!! I took it with a wondfo pregnancy test.


----------



## tatertahelon

ttc!!! YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is soooo awesome!!! CONGRATULATIONS GIRL~~:happydance:
the pic is fuzzy but I CAN see that line..that is soooo awesome!!!!!! Miracles ARE happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

I hope Jas is OK..haven't heard about her BFP yet..hope I didn't upset ya girl???


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Well ladies I took a preganancy test this morning because my spotting slowed down very unusal for me. I got a very light second line.( I could not download the picxs but I did change my avatar to one of the picks) Could it be my :bfp:!!!!!! I took it with a wondfo pregnancy test.

TTC yay congrats!!!!!I totally see the line and usually I cant never see anything when people post pics onhere. :happydance: im so happy for you I love when TR girls get preggo:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

momma, you haven't tested yet?!?!? I'm sorry, I'm just a POASA and find it sooo admirable when people don't test before they should...that's why I know that I've had soooomany MC's b/c I test when I really shouldn't:shrug:
oh well,
How awesome will it be...you and TTC and POSSIBLY jas, all this month w/ BFP's!!!!!!!

I'm praying girls, I'm praying for us ALL!!!!:hugs:

you feeling anything unusual?? like it IS the month?!?!?


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> momma, you haven't tested yet?!?!? I'm sorry, I'm just a POASA and find it sooo admirable when people don't test before they should...that's why I know that I've had soooomany MC's b/c I test when I really shouldn't:shrug:
> oh well,
> How awesome will it be...you and TTC and POSSIBLY jas, all this month w/ BFP's!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm praying girls, I'm praying for us ALL!!!!:hugs:
> 
> you feeling anything unusual?? like it IS the month?!?!?

HAHA tater I wish I could wait I have been peeing on sticks since like 6 dpo lmao!!! I keep getting BFN but i really dont feel preggo so i dont know what I really expected to see I think its just out of wishfull thinking :) My boobs are sore but thats about it now which is normal at somepoint around af just not sure when I've been tracking all my symptoms so next month I will really know whats up. I really hope jas and ttc are HUGE BFP!!!! It is just so awsome to see ladies in our group get preggo it gives me such hope :) when does your 2ww start?


----------



## tatertahelon

ohhhh yeah, now that you say that I do think I did ask you about POAS and you said you had..sorry, I confuse easily:blush: real easily!!!!

I'm CD9 today, so not for another week or so for my 2WW. I really wish I knew when O date was...I'm thinking soonish..started baby aspirin AND Robi today thinking in the next 4-6days..???..I'm SERIOUSLY already prepping myself NOT to ss b/c last cycle it nearly made me a mad woman...DH was like S*T*O*P :wacko: he got tired of it......:cry:

it is a ball of hope to see TR girls get preggers..even though I've had a MILLION BFP's since surgery, it really helps me to see theirs b/c nothing for me has stuck SO FAR~YET anyway!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> ohhhh yeah, now that you say that I do think I did ask you about POAS and you said you had..sorry, I confuse easily:blush: real easily!!!!
> 
> I'm CD9 today, so not for another week or so for my 2WW. I really wish I knew when O date was...I'm thinking soonish..started baby aspirin AND Robi today thinking in the next 4-6days..???..I'm SERIOUSLY already prepping myself NOT to ss b/c last cycle it nearly made me a mad woman...DH was like S*T*O*P :wacko: he got tired of it......:cry:
> 
> it is a ball of hope to see TR girls get preggers..even though I've had a MILLION BFP's since surgery, it really helps me to see theirs b/c nothing for me has stuck SO FAR~YET anyway!!!!!!

Tater that really has to be hard it must make you very cautious when you do see a bfp :( I know how ss can make you nuts I really have done it this whole time grrrr but at least I can just look back next month and be like oh ok this is normal and move on as for this monthI wondering is this normal or not then i think about it way to much!Did you talk to your dr. about the progesterone? i see woman with history of mc on here take it then there bean sticks. good luck lots of bding lol :sex:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> I hope Jas is OK..haven't heard about her BFP yet..hope I didn't upset ya girl???

 I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> momma, you haven't tested yet?!?!? I'm sorry, I'm just a POASA and find it sooo admirable when people don't test before they should...that's why I know that I've had soooomany MC's b/c I test when I really shouldn't:shrug:
> oh well,
> How awesome will it be...you and TTC and POSSIBLY jas, all this month w/ BFP's!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm praying girls, I'm praying for us ALL!!!!:hugs:
> 
> you feeling anything unusual?? like it IS the month?!?!?
> 
> HAHA tater I wish I could wait I have been peeing on sticks since like 6 dpo lmao!!! I keep getting BFN but i really dont feel preggo so i dont know what I really expected to see I think its just out of wishfull thinking :) My boobs are sore but thats about it now which is normal at somepoint around af just not sure when I've been tracking all my symptoms so next month I will really know whats up. I really hope jas and ttc are HUGE BFP!!!! It is just so awsome to see ladies in our group get preggo it gives me such hope :) when does your 2ww start?Click to expand...

Momma it would be great for you to get your :bfp: this month!
Tater are you in the 2ww?


----------



## famof6

TTC is this your first BFP?I am sending major sticky vibes your way.I would try a frer that line is dark surely you will get a line on a frer.Congrats hun!!


----------



## Dash

Congrats TTC!! I see that second line!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, I really DK why I POAS when I know I shouldn't it's silly of me, bc if I didn't I wouldn't ever know any difference b/c my cycle always is normal w/ chemicals..and DH was alil leery that I DID have all those mc's b/c of my cycle being normal but doc said yesterday YES, they would start normally..so that cleared that up..

I did tell him that progeterone was my concern..right now, he didn't say much about it..but b/c of smep, robi, aspirin, and opk's this cycle, I'm thinking about getting some OTC progest cream just incase..not sure though...

The doc did an SIS yesterday and everything was beautiful in there~uterus and ovaries, so he said IF we make it to my next cycle, I'm to call on the day of af and schedule my HSG...also DH will have sperm analysis that day too...I think once we do that we'll talk more about progesterone..??? I think it was REEDS that said she took progest pills but not until she got her BFP..??


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I took a dollar tree test and got a light second line with it too. I also have the blue dye test ( equate from wal-mart) and its a whole lot darker. They say the blue dye are falsey but I backed up with the dollar tree and wondfo. Yep this is my frist BFP!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yayayayayyay!!!!!!! this is sooooo wonderfuL!!!!! You better change your signature girl!! !you aren't ttc anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Is this your 1st child???/
yay!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> yayayayayyay!!!!!!! this is sooooo wonderfuL!!!!! You better change your signature girl!! !you aren't ttc anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is this your 1st child???/
> yay!!!

Nope my 5th. I'm a mother to 4 boys! I'm praying to be blessed with some pink,but blue will be a blessing too!!


----------



## tatertahelon

hhaaha!!! I have tears!!! I'm sooo happy for ya girl!! it's amazing!!!!
How wonderful!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well I gotta go get something to eat. I'll talk to you ladies later!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

TTC: Wonderful news!:happydance: Huge congrats to you and dh:thumbup:

afm, af arrived today..so on to month #3. I'm fine with this as I wasn't expecting BFP this month...my temps were too low and I questioned our BD timing as well. It was a great learning month however...paying attention to things I haven't taken notice of for about 10 yrs. lol!...CM, temps, CD, LP and O time. SOOOO, it's SMEP for me this cycle. I've shared the plan with DH and he's on board:thumbup: We'll see what happens:winkwink:

Jasmine:flower:, where are you girl:shrug:


----------



## tatertahelon

awwww, bummer, faith, but glad to hear your up about the new cycle..we also started SMEP this cycle..last night actually..was CD8~started Robi and aspirin today to enhance smep!!!

Hope this is our months!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeh, where IS jas??!?!?!? Can't wait to know what she heard!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TTC Congrats on your BFP!! WOoohoo great news


Tater yes I was on progestrone from 10dpo but I did use a OTC cream from 7dpo til my DR gave the RX.


----------



## mommax3

yay ttc im soooo happy for your 2011 watch out!!!!!! faithe I feel ya this is my 4th month trying and I to am realizing things about myself I have never noticed (great learning month ) no af yet but im sure she will be here right on time. Lets keep them BFP coming girls. I wonder if crystal on the other TR thread is going to be the next bfp her symptoms sound very promising :) JAs and karen where are you ladies we miss you and want to know whats going on!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

is that progesterone cream something you insert vaginally..how much did it cost..I'm not sure if I should get it or not...??????? I didn't O yet, probably next 5ish days so I still have time to decide...just not sure...???


----------



## tatertahelon

sag sag sagapo - where are ya today GF?!?!?
we have bfp-ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

how do you guys get the tickers????


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> is that progesterone cream something you insert vaginally..how much did it cost..I'm not sure if I should get it or not...??????? I didn't O yet, probably next 5ish days so I still have time to decide...just not sure...???



No it was just a cream...I bought it at GNC. I rubbed a teaspon of it everynight on my belly. Weird but I think it helped until my dr gave them to me orally.


----------



## tatertahelon

is this working....??
<a href="https://counters.families.com"><img border="0" src="https://tac.families.com/cb/280420.png"></a>


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmmm..what am I doing wrong??
<a href="https://counters.families.com"><img border="0" src="https://tac.families.com/cb/280420.png"></a>


----------



## tatertahelon

sumthing!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Put in in your signature from your User Cp and it has be a BBC code I believe. At the bottom there is a list that tells you what codes this forum accepts.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> sag sag sagapo - where are ya today GF?!?!?
> we have bfp-ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey! I just got back from a birthday party! I am still reading! i can't wait to see who it is!:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

on your belly..wow would NEVER have guessed that!!! thanks girl!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Well ladies I took a preganancy test this morning because my spotting slowed down very unusal for me. I got a very light second line.( I could not download the picxs but I did change my avatar to one of the picks) Could it be my :bfp:!!!!!! I took it with a wondfo pregnancy test.

Yaaayyyy CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

it IS exciting huh!!!!
got my tickers ticking..not sure how accurate they are though..not real sure WHEN O day is/?? thanks everyone for your help!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> sag, DH came home today from the store armed w/ 81mg aspirin tab's!!!!!! GO MY DH!!!!
> I am starting them tomorrow 1st thing in the morning!!!!
> 
> Also think I'm going to start my robi tomorrow too...imagine I'll have to drink that 3x's/day keeping my fx'd that it helps w/ extra fertile CM!!!!!!
> 
> Ahh I can't wait~tonight is the 1st nite of SMEP!!!!!
> love ya girls!

Awww! How sweet of your hubby!!! Did I tell you my hubby went out and got me baking soda? Hahaha...and I DID tell him what I was going to do with it!


----------



## Superstoked

TTC..Great NEWS!!! Congrats hun. So happy for you. 

Faith , sorry af arrived :hugs: Evil woman she is! Grrrrrr

How are you all doing. Very busy here! Hard to keep up..lol 

Momma, I sure hope the witch stays away! FX!!

AFM, well I think I may have O'd about 2 weeks after MC, but unsure as I was not temping nor did I have opk's Just went by ewcm and O like pains. We managed to bd a few times, not sure is I would have caught it because I was not expecting it? So I am here waiting on af or maybe no? If I did infact O then I could be 2 or 3 dpo? I so not have my hopes but who knows right? lol I have been light af cramping tender belly above pubic bone and a little heavy pressure in uterus? Not like I have to pee pressure just heavy, if that makes sense? All this could be nothing at all or af, which I will be happy to see this one and ONLY time..lol It is all a waiting game ladies!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, he's suuuuper awesome...he took the boys sledding today and I'm home alone basking in the quiet!!!! It's nice but I'll be glad to see them when they get home!!!

I told DH about BSF and he said you're not going to do that are you!??!?!? I LOL..i told him I'm a lil nervous, but I'll pretty much do anything!!! 

have you used BS yet? I gotta hear 1st hand what it's like before my guts will do it!!!
I heart wOnderful caring, sensitive DH's!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, he's suuuuper awesome...he took the boys sledding today and I'm home alone basking in the quiet!!!! It's nice but I'll be glad to see them when they get home!!!
> 
> I told DH about BSF and he said you're not going to do that are you!??!?!? I LOL..i told him I'm a lil nervous, but I'll pretty much do anything!!!
> 
> have you used BS yet? I gotta hear 1st hand what it's like before my guts will do it!!!
> I heart wOnderful caring, sensitive DH's!!!!

Nope, I have never tried it...but I am gonna and I will give you a full report! I should get an OPK within the next couple of days....so I will know soon!


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> TTC..Great NEWS!!! Congrats hun. So happy for you.
> 
> Faith , sorry af arrived :hugs: Evil woman she is! Grrrrrr
> 
> How are you all doing. Very busy here! Hard to keep up..lol
> 
> Momma, I sure hope the witch stays away! FX!!
> 
> AFM, well I think I may have O'd about 2 weeks after MC, but unsure as I was not temping nor did I have opk's Just went by ewcm and O like pains. We managed to bd a few times, not sure is I would have caught it because I was not expecting it? So I am here waiting on af or maybe no? If I did infact O then I could be 2 or 3 dpo? I so not have my hopes but who knows right? lol I have been light af cramping tender belly above pubic bone and a little heavy pressure in uterus? Not like I have to pee pressure just heavy, if that makes sense? All this could be nothing at all or af, which I will be happy to see this one and ONLY time..lol It is all a waiting game ladies!!

Yep, always a waiting game...ughhh. I will keep my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## tatertahelon

ohhh, so you gotta wait until O..it's not a daily thing..it's all confusing and I mix stuff up..did you ever check on how much/often you do you Fish Oil Sag?

Awww SUPER...hmmmm...it's sooo frustrating TO NOT know EXACTLY when O is...IDK when I O either...well, if this is your month sweetie, it'll be suuuper stoking b/c you didn't even REALLY try!!! how awesome is THAT?!?!?!?!?!? A no worry/try/work load month of ttc and DID conceive!!! Can't wait to hear what's happening.!!!!

I'm thinking I O in a few...?? I took 1st OPK today and was VEEEEERY faint...but there...so I'm on the upswing..it's coming...
AHhhh, i'm excited for us ALL!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> ohhh, so you gotta wait until O..it's not a daily thing..it's all confusing and I mix stuff up..did you ever check on how much/often you do you Fish Oil Sag?
> 
> Awww SUPER...hmmmm...it's sooo frustrating TO NOT know EXACTLY when O is...IDK when I O either...well, if this is your month sweetie, it'll be suuuper stoking b/c you didn't even REALLY try!!! how awesome is THAT?!?!?!?!?!? A no worry/try/work load month of ttc and DID conceive!!! Can't wait to hear what's happening.!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking I O in a few...?? I took 1st OPK today and was VEEEEERY faint...but there...so I'm on the upswing..it's coming...
> AHhhh, i'm excited for us ALL!!!!

You should be getting a + opk next week Tater! Then have fun BDing!!
Do you ladies know how to upload pixs from photobucket? I can't figure it out!!


----------



## tatertahelon

my OPK today was SOOO very faint but there..probably won't test again today...another bnb friend of mine did 3/day and I'm going to copy that..but starting tomorrow!! Psyched to O!!!

I have NO clue..I couldn't even know about tickers!!!
what's a photo bucket???


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC are you soooo praising GOd right now???!!! was just checking out your tickers and the Lord has definitely blessed you w/ the desire of your heart:happydance:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Its a site where you can download you pixs on, I'm try to get pixs on here but I can't figure it out!grrrrr


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Yes he is !! I was praying last night when I was in bed. Then look what I got this morning!!! God is good!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_0980.jpg I'm testing to see if this works!


----------



## Superstoked

TTCbaby2011 said:


> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_0980.jpg I'm testing to see if this works!

Def a BFP!! :thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

It works!!!!
Here is my other pixs!! of my wondfo, dollar tree, and equate test.

https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_0995.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1079.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1052.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1077.jpg
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1060.jpg


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, He really is....it seems easy to get aggravated w/ Him when we don't get what we rwant like ya know..WHEN WE want it, there's just such a bigger better plan than what we know and it's best to just let it be...I'm not sure why God's allowed 5 MC's so far..but my trust is that He knows best and the time is coming!!! That's why i always was leery to "track" everything...is that a lack of faith, or is it best to know my body and tracking and TRYING is OK...I decided it's OK, and we'll see where He takes Us!!!! so many burdens we bear b/c we don't take things to the Lord in prayer!!!
so happy for you, thanking and praising and dancing w/ you sister!!!!!!
:hug:
oh girl those tests are no doubt a BFP!!!! the blue one is ridculous!!!! it's awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

We do sometimes get aggravated with him,but I keep tell myself its not his fault. I don't why you have had 5 mcs but there is a reward for you at the end of all of this. Just keep your faith girl and you'll be fine!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I went to the restroom and I'm spotting some still. I pray everything is going to be ok! I sent my TR doc a email letting him I got a BFP,but I think I'm going to send him another and let him know I'm spotting a little still.


----------



## tatertahelon

oh no, it'll be fine
Do you think he can get your email today? 
How much is a lil spotting?? You are still early for AF right, so it COULD possibly still be implant bleeding couldn't it?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I sent him a email. I pray he gets it today. Its very little, I had more on Monday than I'm now. AF is not due until next week. I'll be back later. I need to do something.


----------



## tatertahelon

OK girl..am praying for ya...for peace .

You are so early for AF..it's probably implant bleeding....
:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> OK girl..am praying for ya...for peace .
> 
> You are so early for AF..it's probably implant bleeding....
> :hug:

Thanks Tater!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats TTC on your BFP!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well I got a email back from my TR doctor. He said that I could have a false + due to the blood in the urine. He said if it stays + then I have to call and get blood work done Monday. I'm soooooo confused 3 different test and all of them say +. I'm going to take another test in the morning.


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC how many dpo are you?? really, a false+? weird....
Are you still spotting?

it's reaaaallly nice you have a 1 on 1 email w/ your doc..that's amazing..I never heard of that...that's relieving I bet
prayers for you and a healthy pregnancy:)
keep your chin up


----------



## tatertahelon

Fluter...how you feeling girl?? 3 days until testing..you haven't POAS at all??? WOW!! let us know!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTC how many dpo are you?? really, a false+? weird....
> Are you still spotting?
> 
> it's reaaaallly nice you have a 1 on 1 email w/ your doc..that's amazing..I never heard of that...that's relieving I bet
> prayers for you and a healthy pregnancy:)
> keep your chin up

I had a + opk the 7th. One of the ladies in my TR group said I was around 14 dpo. I'm not spotting anymore,but it comes and goes its very tiny bit when I do. You can barely even see it. Its dark blood(so i'm guessing its old blood) That just does not make since 3 test all positive!! He does'nt know I took 3 diffrent kind of test and that they all said the same thing. I have been spotting before and took a test and I got a BFN!! (last month for a matter of fact)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I just took another wonfdo test and it came back +!!! and I just drank milk so it should deluted my urine. The second line is even dark than the one I took this morning.


----------



## tatertahelon

I'd say you are good girl..I wouldn't put another thought into it..negative anyway...also, isn't the pinkish, brownish the implant spotting..I've read sooo much I get stuff confused but am thinking the bright red blood is the problem..the pink/brown is what you wanna see..and if you are 14DPO then you should be starting af really anytime...I'm betting~and I'm NOT a betting girl~that's implant bleeding...
and w/ darker and darker lines...hmmmmm, I'm still celebrating cuz you guna have a baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but either way you'll have betas on Monday and that's not too far away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Heres the one I just took! My avatar is the same one.

https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1087.jpg


----------



## Superstoked

That is Deff darker..You are soooooo pregnant girl!!! YAY!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, that's either a better pic and/or it's WAY darker....I'm w/ super, you are our newest bfp-er!!!!
Feel good about this cuz YAY!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Thank you ladies!! Taking that test and seeing a darker line makes me feel better.


----------



## Navy2mom

OMG!! TTCBABY2011...you got your baby:) WOOHOO....i can see two lines..YAY!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Thanks Navy!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Glad you feeling better TTC...it's just guna get darker and darker!!!! maybe it's Tweenies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

how's it going w/ your MIL and son Navy?


----------



## tatertahelon

OK girls,, here's what I'm wondering...it's just my own lil private poll to see who thinks what...I was just checking my CM:haha: and was thinking...Hmmmmm, when IS the best time to BD? Dh and I are doing the SMEP, robi and aspirin...
tomorrow is the big game ya know:wacko:AND it's SMEP night...APPARENTLY DH is going to a friends to watch the game:shrug:and all I'm thinking is we better not miss SMEP:growlmad:so then I started thinking, is it better to bd in the a.m~when :spermy: are fresh(or is that a myth?) or is it better in the after noon or night??? What's the best time of day...what about changing times of day...1 day here, the next night there??

also when the best time to check CM...anytime..? or after shower, before shower, before bd, before BM or after BM...IDK...and out of ALL the stuff I've read I never read anything about those...
Just want your inputs and ideas!!!! I'm a night :sex: girl...I like the lights of the lamps and the quietness and slowness of the night rather than being hurried in the day due to DC!!!! But WHAT"S BEST???:shrug:

feedback welcome!:thumbup:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well I'll talk to you ladies later. I'm getting tired and I have a few things to do before I go to bed. I'll be on sometime in the afternoon tommorrow after church and we eat lunch. Night!!


----------



## tatertahelon

nite TTC,,sleep peacefully and dreams of pink and purple!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> OK girls,, here's what I'm wondering...it's just my own lil private poll to see who thinks what...I was just checking my CM:haha: and was thinking...Hmmmmm, when IS the best time to BD? Dh and I are doing the SMEP, robi and aspirin...
> tomorrow is the big game ya know:wacko:AND it's SMEP night...APPARENTLY DH is going to a friends to watch the game:shrug:and all I'm thinking is we better not miss SMEP:growlmad:so then I started thinking, is it better to bd in the a.m~when :spermy: are fresh(or is that a myth?) or is it better in the after noon or night??? What's the best time of day...what about changing times of day...1 day here, the next night there??
> 
> also when the best time to check CM...anytime..? or after shower, before shower, before bd, before BM or after BM...IDK...and out of ALL the stuff I've read I never read anything about those...
> Just want your inputs and ideas!!!! I'm a night :sex: girl...I like the lights of the lamps and the quietness and slowness of the night rather than being hurried in the day due to DC!!!! But WHAT"S BEST???:shrug:
> 
> feedback welcome!:thumbup:

 Check your cm before you BD! We BD at night.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> nite TTC,,sleep peacefully and dreams of pink and purple!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:

Thanks Tater!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater you should check your cm every time you drop your panties. LOL I did what is called the Creighton Model to help track fertility and we was taught to check everytime we went to the bathroom. Before you go you use a piece of smooth tp and wipe from front to back and you should be able to tell by that. Is does work. When there is cm on the tp you will test it with you finger and when it stretchy and egg white or watery your fertile.


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm cracking up right now :rofl:
everytime I drop my panties!! HAHAH:haha:that's funny!!!!! 
so what you are saying is, if ya wipe from front to back and there's nothing, there's no sense in sticking the finger where it doesn't need to be..?! 
my CM is starting get watery, but I'm getting that manually checking:blush:~ya know..?!!!!
If you check too much can't it cause infection?? seems like the more I do it the itchier I get	8-[ but only for a short time...
Ok, good to get all the info!!!! 
KEEP IT COMING GIRLS!!:thumbup:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well I took 3 test this morning 1 digital and 2 wondfo they were all +!!!!!! and there has been no more spotting!! I love how the digital reads pregnant. No falsey with that one!
heres a pix with all 3:
https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1106.jpg 
Well I got go get ready for church. I'll be on here later in the afternoon. Take Care ladies!!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Congratulations TTCbaby2011 thats great news.. 
nothing beats a digi with the word `pregnant` though it is a bit harsh when it reads `not pregnant`
wishing you a H&H 9 months xxxxxxx


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Well I took 3 test this morning 1 digital and 2 wondfo they were all +!!!!!! and there has been no more spotting!! I love how the digital reads pregnant. No falsey with that one!
> heres a pix with all 3:
> https://i552.photobucket.com/albums/jj359/kat1996_photo/bfp/100_1106.jpg
> Well I got go get ready for church. I'll be on here later in the afternoon. Take Care ladies!!

yay!!! Pregnant thats music to any tr ladies ears :happydance: im so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## famof6

Love the new pic,Those have to be the most beautiful words ever to a TR lady!!Congrats hun!!


----------



## needafriend

CONGRATS TTC....wow, wonderful news. H&H nine to u and baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> I'm cracking up right now :rofl:
> everytime I drop my panties!! HAHAH:haha:that's funny!!!!!
> so what you are saying is, if ya wipe from front to back and there's nothing, there's no sense in sticking the finger where it doesn't need to be..?!
> my CM is starting get watery, but I'm getting that manually checking:blush:~ya know..?!!!!
> If you check too much can't it cause infection?? seems like the more I do it the itchier I get	8-[ but only for a short time...
> Ok, good to get all the info!!!!
> KEEP IT COMING GIRLS!!:thumbup:


:thumbup: You got it hun!! There is no real point of sticking your finger in there when your body is making fertile cm you will now it. I never had fertile cm so that was part of my problem. I had hostile cm which was killing the spermies. So I used baking soda...preseed and other the other stuff didn't work for me. BUt it does work for ALOT of woman. 

TTC Love that digi hun!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, well, thanks Reeds!!!!! I'm not trying BSF..and have used preseed and hated it, both me and DH, we prefer saliva:blush:
TTC I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
false shmalsh 
it's WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Superstoked

tatertahelon said:


> OK, well, thanks Reeds!!!!! I'm not trying BSF..and have used preseed and hated it, both me and DH, we prefer saliva:blush:
> TTC I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> false shmalsh
> it's WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sorry to butt in but isn't saliva bad for spermies??:shrug: I thought I read that somewhere..


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK, well, thanks Reeds!!!!! I'm not trying BSF..and have used preseed and hated it, both me and DH, we prefer saliva:blush:
> TTC I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> false shmalsh
> it's WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Sorry to butt in but isn't saliva bad for spermies??:shrug: I thought I read that somewhere..Click to expand...

Yep, saliva kills spermies. My hubby hates preseed too...you CAN use Canola Oil instead...it has no effect on sperm..it's not cold and sticky like Pre-seed and it is CHEAP!


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I'm cracking up right now :rofl:
> everytime I drop my panties!! HAHAH:haha:that's funny!!!!!
> so what you are saying is, if ya wipe from front to back and there's nothing, there's no sense in sticking the finger where it doesn't need to be..?!
> my CM is starting get watery, but I'm getting that manually checking:blush:~ya know..?!!!!
> If you check too much can't it cause infection?? seems like the more I do it the itchier I get	8-[ but only for a short time...
> Ok, good to get all the info!!!!
> KEEP IT COMING GIRLS!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: You got it hun!! There is no real point of sticking your finger in there when your body is making fertile cm you will now it. I never had fertile cm so that was part of my problem. I had hostile cm which was killing the spermies. So I used baking soda...preseed and other the other stuff didn't work for me. BUt it does work for ALOT of woman.
> 
> TTC Love that digi hun!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Right...I will be trying baking soda because I hardly EVER have EWCM. I used to have it in my 20's...but not so much now in my 30's. I need all the help I can get!

CONGRATULATIONS TTC!!!!!! So happy for you! I love seeing you guys get BFPs because that means we could be next! You give us hope!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, I've heard that, BUT I've had 8 pregnancies and there wasn't a shortage of saliva in any of the :sex: and I'm not eliminating it....UNLESS...it comes to a point where I need to...
have you used the canola oil Sag...?? Funny to me, canola oil, baking soda, all these kitchen ing I never knew were helpful in the bedroom!!! HAHA

thanks for looking out for the goodness of our sperm..that's WHY I LOVE you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes Salivia has been proven to kill spermies! I didn't like preseed either. Of course there is always salvia involved in forplay and such but to use only it as lubrication right now probably doesn't help.


----------



## tatertahelon

it's really foreplay, I mean how do you do anything orally w/out it, and how do you bd w/out anything oral?!?!??!?!?...but that's usually all we need to grease us up for the rest of the time ... so it's not like spits flying all over the place...haha, maybe I painted a bad pic...???

I haven't had a hard time getting preggers since TR, i've had trub b/c none have been sticky...5 pregnancies and 11mo...that's insane to me when I think about it and saliva has been part of every one of them..I never knew that about it though until I joined bNb which totally blew my mind!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Getting a little worried first no word from karen now jas whats going on we miss you guys and hope your doing great!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, seriously where r they???? hope they're just busy n nothings wrong..??


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, seriously where r they???? hope they're just busy n nothings wrong..??

Me too! we all can see im not busy lol Im totally obsessed with bnb!!! cant wait to get my bfp so I can have some brain space filled with something other then getting preggo lol


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> yeah, seriously where r they???? hope they're just busy n nothings wrong..??
> 
> Me too! we all can see im not busy lol Im totally obsessed with bnb!!! cant wait to get my bfp so I can have some brain space filled with something other then getting preggo lolClick to expand...

Meeeeee too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

i'm right there w/ ya momma!!! definitely NOT too busy!!! I've been on here like NON stop this weekend!! couldn't wait to get home today to see if TTC posted AND she did!!!! so happy for her!!!!
I also am ready for a bfp so that I can just stalk and not obsess!!!! it'll be a nice change!!!!
how you feeling anyway?? Have you tested anymore???


----------



## tatertahelon

hey Sag, you having any O symptoms?? the doc told me friday that I'll be o-ing from the L side this time, and today I felt a "twinge" but am now wishing they wouldn't have told me that it was coming from the L b/c now I'm watching for it...ARG...I hate it..look,now I'm ss for O...I'm nuts...
LH strips have been negative so far...lines are there but suuuper faint still....
really thinking Robi's working..CM getting more and more watery..! YAY


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, I've heard that, BUT I've had 8 pregnancies and there wasn't a shortage of saliva in any of the :sex: and I'm not eliminating it....UNLESS...it comes to a point where I need to...
> have you used the canola oil Sag...?? Funny to me, canola oil, baking soda, all these kitchen ing I never knew were helpful in the bedroom!!! HAHA
> 
> thanks for looking out for the goodness of our sperm..that's WHY I LOVE you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep, I've used the canola oil. I actually like it too much better than pre-seed...and we don't do ANY oral during my fertile window...I'm really hardcore about TTC...hehehe....Besides, we've got the TWW for all that! Hahaha....


----------



## tatertahelon

so are you ~well, what ARE you doing w/ it??


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hey Sag, you having any O symptoms?? the doc told me friday that I'll be o-ing from the L side this time, and today I felt a "twinge" but am now wishing they wouldn't have told me that it was coming from the L b/c now I'm watching for it...ARG...I hate it..look,now I'm ss for O...I'm nuts...
> LH strips have been negative so far...lines are there but suuuper faint still....
> really thinking Robi's working..CM getting more and more watery..! YAY

I'm still getting negative OPKs...the line is darker than it was yesterday, so I know it's coming. I am pretty sure I will be ovulating on Wednesday. I am pretty much like clockwork...I know that I am in my fertile window so we've been BDing like crazy. Ahhh...it's a tough job but somebody's gotta do it. Hehe.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> so are you ~well, what ARE you doing w/ it??

The canola oil? Just using it like a regular lube...we use it for foreplay before too...no saliva at all...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hey Sag, you having any O symptoms?? the doc told me friday that I'll be o-ing from the L side this time, and today I felt a "twinge" but am now wishing they wouldn't have told me that it was coming from the L b/c now I'm watching for it...ARG...I hate it..look,now I'm ss for O...I'm nuts...
> LH strips have been negative so far...lines are there but suuuper faint still....
> really thinking Robi's working..CM getting more and more watery..! YAY

I always know when I have the LH surge because the sides of my boobs start hurting...as soon as that happens, I can go take an OPK and sure enough...it'll be positive, every time. I've always been that way, even before, during, and after TL & TR...my boobs always hurt mid-cycle, I mean...I suspected before TR that it meant I was about to ovulate and I confirmed that when I started doing OPKs after TR. Our bodies are really cool....And then my boobs STAY sore...all the way up through AF, so I can't tell if I am preggers by breast pain like other ladies...I can though...I think...tell if I am not because they seem to get LESS sore after 6 or 7 dpo...so I am hoping this month, there is no change and they are still sore up until time for AF. So, I'll actually be HOPING for painful breasts this month...hahaha...


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmm, that's interesting, amazing how we ALL have the SAME parts, but nothing is the same about how they alert us of "times of the month"..it's soo interesting...
IDK usually when o is...I DID have the side pain last month on the R..which was confirmed when they said I'll be O-ing from the L this time...then for like a split sec I thought I was having O pain in church, was on the L side..??? Hmmm, OPK's not + for me either, not even dark yet...

the only otc lube I've ever used was pre-seed..and I used a "thing" haha, to insert into my va jay jay...?? are you putting it on dh? or are you squirting it up there? I was just googling it and a girl said she used her "thing" that came w/ pre-seed to put it in...I think that wouldn't be ok??


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hmmm, that's interesting, amazing how we ALL have the SAME parts, but nothing is the same about how they alert us of "times of the month"..it's soo interesting...
> IDK usually when o is...I DID have the side pain last month on the R..which was confirmed when they said I'll be O-ing from the L this time...then for like a split sec I thought I was having O pain in church, was on the L side..??? Hmmm, OPK's not + for me either, not even dark yet...
> 
> the only otc lube I've ever used was pre-seed..and I used a "thing" haha, to insert into my va jay jay...?? are you putting it on dh? or are you squirting it up there? I was just googling it and a girl said she used her "thing" that came w/ pre-seed to put it in...I think that wouldn't be ok??

We just use it on DH and externally for me a little bit...I haven't squirted it up there, but I think that would probably be okay...What gave me the idea to look up Canola Oil was because my doctor's office said it was the only thing that was okay to use as a lube when he went in for his semen analysis...I figured if it was okay for that, it must be okay for TTC too...and it is!


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmm, OK, thanks!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hmmm, OK, thanks!!!

Yep...Pre-Seed costs almost $20 and a small container of Canola Oil costs about $2.15. And a LITTLE goes a LONG WAY!


----------



## Sagapo75

There's all kinds of stuff on the net about it...this is just one article I found...

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/the-right-stuff.html


----------



## tatertahelon

SAG what's your cm like today?? just wondering..we are so close and I THOUGHT mine seemed like it was getting watery BUT just checked and it's NOT...so just wanted something to compare...since our cycles are SOOOOOOO close:)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> Getting a little worried first no word from karen now jas whats going on we miss you guys and hope your doing great!!

Me too!!!

Thanks for all the Congrats ladies!! You guys are wonderful!!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I pray all you ladies get your well deserved :bfp:'s soon!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> SAG what's your cm like today?? just wondering..we are so close and I THOUGHT mine seemed like it was getting watery BUT just checked and it's NOT...so just wanted something to compare...since our cycles are SOOOOOOO close:)

Mine is watery and I had some eggwhite this morning...but now it is back to watery. Before Mucinex, I almost NEVER had EWCM on my own!


----------



## Sagapo75

And congratulations again, TTC!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> And congratulations again, TTC!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs::happydance:

Thank you!!!! You and the other ladies that are not already pregnant are next!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

ttc we sure hope so you are inspiration!!!!!
TAter I used the thing to put the pre seed up in there and I love it because It makes me feel like im wet on my own all of a sudden (which makes me hot) so its a good thing :)


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I pray all you ladies get your well deserved :bfp:'s soon!!!

Did you do anything special last cycle?? Any tips? :flower:


----------



## tatertahelon

momma I LOVE YA..makes you hot!!!! hahaha, oh yeah, good to feel hot...your too cute:awww:

I did that though and I'm telling you I could NOT even feel DH...ya know:blush: He hated it and so did I...just felt like a black hole:shrug:and wasn't fun...the next time I cut the dose in half and still was that way and really, I'm a small girl...115-120 on a heavy day...usually steady at 118 but it varies...so we decided eh, nevermind pre-seed :hi: 
so saliva is it and really I haven't even mentioned to DH about eliminating it..Idk for sure, but I don't even think he'd be happy w/ it...it would just effect our style:shy:and that wouldn't be fun:nope:

was wondering if I should use that thing to do canola oil, but I'm pretty sure that I get pretty wet on my own...is it arousal fluid or cm IDK that's what I'm hoping to find out after THIS cycle, but not even sure that the lube is necessary...

Thanks for update on CM sag, I am still pretty dry and we are only like a day off from each other....I have been drinking robi today, but so far no change...weird how like one time seems watery and then the rest of the day is dry?? maybe my imagination..???

either way I love you girls...you preggers...REEDS AND TTC YAY	:yipee:!!!!
and all the rest of us that are going to have our miracles SOOOO SOOON!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## tatertahelon

BTW momma, WHAT'S HAPPENING W/ YOU??????? N E MORE TESTS OR JUST WAITING IT OUT??!?!?!?!?!
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

I think TTC did SMEP...may be wrong about that..but pretty sure she did!!! we are doing smep this cycle:thumbup:
COME ON SMEP!!!!!!

Dh says he wants a shirt that says I heart SMEP!!!:haha:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> I think TTC did SMEP...may be wrong about that..but pretty sure she did!!! we are doing smep this cycle:thumbup:
> COME ON SMEP!!!!!!
> 
> Dh says he wants a shirt that says I heart SMEP!!!:haha:

:rofl:


----------



## mommax3

i have been testing everyday lol BFN but no worries I will keep on trying new things until its my turn to be preggo :) I think we might semp too lol :)


----------



## tatertahelon

i hate bfn's:growlmad:

we started SMEP on Fri, yesterday was the 2nd night of it..I've been drinking Robi too and not (so far) seeing anything different w/ CM..haven't even checked today b/c of last night...OPK's still neg..but darker today than yesterday:thumbup:

I really don't see how SMEP can't work..it's fresh :spermy: in there every other night and I'm expecting a bfp in a couple of weeks!!!!!:happydance:

it WILL be all of our turns eventually!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> i have been testing everyday lol BFN but no worries I will keep on trying new things until its my turn to be preggo :) I think we might semp too lol :)

I like temping because between temping and OPKs, I know exactly when I ovulated...and if I ovulated at all...and since temping has turned me into a worry wart...I worried that I might not be ovulating...but I am, temping confirms it...so that is one less worry off my plate. Just waiting to O now...


----------



## tatertahelon

w/ temping are you noticing that CM is increasing as temp is dropping...this is my 1st mo of temps and it's sooo botched I'm not going to be able to tell anything THIS time...nexy cycle yes, but not this one:( so was just curious what your noticing since temps don't tell you about O until After the fact..?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> w/ temping are you noticing that CM is increasing as temp is dropping...this is my 1st mo of temps and it's sooo botched I'm not going to be able to tell anything THIS time...nexy cycle yes, but not this one:( so was just curious what your noticing since temps don't tell you about O until After the fact..?

Let me see if I can find a way to post my chart in here for you...My temps are lower this month than last month, but they are following the exact same pattern. Mine are a little erratic during AF, but after AF, they flatten and then only go up after O.


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, hopefully this will work, Tater...

Go here:

You can take a look at my chart at the following web address:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32c2b4


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, Tater...I have no idea what I am doing...I think I got it...I downloaded to PDF. Hope you can open this!
 



Attached Files:







chart-1.pdf
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> w/ temping are you noticing that CM is increasing as temp is dropping...this is my 1st mo of temps and it's sooo botched I'm not going to be able to tell anything THIS time...nexy cycle yes, but not this one:( so was just curious what your noticing since temps don't tell you about O until After the fact..?

By the way, it's normal for your temp to drop right before O. As long as it goes up after, you're good!

I just took an OPK and it was negative...but the line was almost as dark as the control, so I am going to test again about 7 or 8 o'clock tonight and I won't be surprised if it will be positive by then. If it is, I am doing the baking soda and then attacking my hubby.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I pray all you ladies get your well deserved :bfp:'s soon!!!
> 
> Did you do anything special last cycle?? Any tips? :flower:Click to expand...

All I did was the :spermy: meets egg plan that is on this site,put a pillow under my hips and layed there for 30 mins.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> I think TTC did SMEP...may be wrong about that..but pretty sure she did!!! we are doing smep this cycle:thumbup:
> COME ON SMEP!!!!!!
> 
> Dh says he wants a shirt that says I heart SMEP!!!:haha:

Your right Tater I did!!! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sago I hope you don't mind I looked at your chart as well...your last few temps are really flat. Have you checked your thermometer??


----------



## tatertahelon

I tried to the pillow thing...well ACTUALLY DH was the footstool!!! haha, so we did it for about 10ish min...From SMEP now on I'll be using the pillow so we don't skimp on the time.. 

Got your chart Sag...but it's foreign to me...CD 5 was a big drop, then CD6 was up..so is that b/c AF was done??? where do you see O in that??? I just need more practice at it...and how'd you get the color/number chart on ff..I think that'll be helpful, I don't have that and want it
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

REEDS, why are you sad???????
:(


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC, did you have beta's at the doc today?!?!?!? Can't wait to hear how your feeling!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here are my charts...my temps are always all over the place but FF shows when you O after a temp shift. Mine took 5 days to determine O 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bd397


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> REEDS, why are you sad???????
> :(


My uncle passed away yesterday. He had cancer. He was 53


----------



## tatertahelon

ugh, that stinks:( I'm sorry to hear that...that's not very old...what kind of cancer? Hope it was a quick and painless time rather than a long and hard time for him
:hug:

I can't read that chart..not just yours, any really, I just can't see where you see the O is...I see a major drop and then a major rise from one day to the next..but I'm just not proficient at it yet to actually read it:(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He had renal cancer. He went quickly and in little pain. They were keeping him comfortable. He was up walking and talking 3 days ago and now he is gone. 

Where the red dotted line is where FF had guessed I O'd it will put in a solid crosshair when it can dtermine it easily however since my temps were all over the place it had a hard time. WIth my temps up and down like that is also what gave me the idea there was a prgestrne problem my body was having a hard time keeping it up.


----------



## tatertahelon

it IS crazy to know/see/be w/ someone like right before they pass...makes it very surreal one day being around them, the next day the idea of them being NOT there...this is just a temporary time though here on this earth...we were born to die and in the middle enjoy the beauty around us....a "close to home" death helps make us grateful for each moment!!!!I'll be praying for you girl and your family and his :hugs:

OK, thanks, I'm going to go back and give it another look see!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, I'm seeing (what I'm thinking) that you O'd on day 11 of that cycle..is that right? AND, this IS my 1st mo charting/temping~but mine are also like crazy...so I'm reallllly starting to think more progesterone problem...I am sooo going to take your advice on the creme, you said you started about 7DPO, I'm going to copy cat that JUST in case there IS a Bfp in a couple of weeks, so there's NO chances..rather be safe than sorry:)
thanks for all of that info!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTC, did you have beta's at the doc today?!?!?!? Can't wait to hear how your feeling!!!!!!
> :hugs:

I will know tomorrow what they are. I can't wait to get the results! I have been very tired today, but other than that I feel fine! Thanks for asking!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> REEDS, why are you sad???????
> :(
> 
> 
> My uncle passed away yesterday. He had cancer. He was 53Click to expand...

 I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle reeds. :hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

why do they makes us WAIT?? We are woman and need to know right away...Gosh!!!

Well let us know girl!!!!
:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I will!!! My TR doc is making go evey week to have blood work done until the 24th of Feb. And I hate waiting!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

that's fantastic..w/ my mc's ( the regular routine b/c we obviously didn't KNOW right away I was going to MC) they make me go MON, WED, FRI EACH week...and it's an hour drive ONE way..so that got old FAST...once a week is doable and you'll be able to relax and NOT have your brain thinking only about that!!!! 
So super glad for you..it's sooo wonderful !!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Thanks Tater!!! I'm praying to hear great news from you and the other ladies next month!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

oh yeah, planning on that too!!!!! smep is fun either way but the biggest reward will be the BFP!!!!! thanks TTC!!
:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> oh yeah, planning on that too!!!!! smep is fun either way but the biggest reward will be the BFP!!!!! thanks TTC!!
> :hugs:

 You very much welcome!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sago I hope you don't mind I looked at your chart as well...your last few temps are really flat. Have you checked your thermometer??

Mine are always flat like that after AF and before O...then after O they go up...and aren't as flat after O, but they are all within close range...I guess that's just the way I do it...

My therm is brand new, it's just me... :flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> He had renal cancer. He went quickly and in little pain. They were keeping him comfortable. He was up walking and talking 3 days ago and now he is gone.
> 
> Where the red dotted line is where FF had guessed I O'd it will put in a solid crosshair when it can dtermine it easily however since my temps were all over the place it had a hard time. WIth my temps up and down like that is also what gave me the idea there was a prgestrne problem my body was having a hard time keeping it up.

Oh no...I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your uncle. I know what that is like. I am so sorry you had to go through that. :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My brand new one did that to me at first...went and bought another and my temps weren't so flat just a old BBT that had sat on a shelf for a while. Just a thought. Temping is frusrtating enough without having a thermometer that drives you crazy. LOL 

Do you have a dip before and O? If you go to FF there is a place on there that says share and it will give you the code to your chart to share. I love looking at charts. LOL I am boring.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I tried to the pillow thing...well ACTUALLY DH was the footstool!!! haha, so we did it for about 10ish min...From SMEP now on I'll be using the pillow so we don't skimp on the time..
> 
> Got your chart Sag...but it's foreign to me...CD 5 was a big drop, then CD6 was up..so is that b/c AF was done??? where do you see O in that??? I just need more practice at it...and how'd you get the color/number chart on ff..I think that'll be helpful, I don't have that and want it
> :hug:

Yep...cd 1 - 5 or 6 was wonky because of AF, and then immediately before O my temps get flat...and then after O, they shoot up...and aren't flat like before O, but they are closely grouped together.

I am following the same pattern as last month...but my flat temps are lower this month...all around 96.8. Last month when they were flat before O, they were all 97.18.

Tater, I haven't O'd yet...the one I sent you is my current chart. Want to see last month? Will that help more?


----------



## tatertahelon

it might..thanks


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> My brand new one did that to me at first...went and bought another and my temps weren't so flat just a old BBT that had sat on a shelf for a while. Just a thought. Temping is frusrtating enough without having a thermometer that drives you crazy. LOL
> 
> Do you have a dip before and O? If you go to FF there is a place on there that says share and it will give you the code to your chart to share. I love looking at charts. LOL I am boring.

I bought three in a row because I thought there is no way I could have flat temps...but I really do. I thought the same thing too! :wacko: They all read the same thing. I went and looked online...other women have flat temps too...the only time it is a problem is if they are flat before and after O...and then it really is your thermometer...this is just the way I temp...it makes it super easy to know when O is. 

Here's my one from last month...
 



Attached Files:







december chart.pdf
File size: 67 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> My brand new one did that to me at first...went and bought another and my temps weren't so flat just a old BBT that had sat on a shelf for a while. Just a thought. Temping is frusrtating enough without having a thermometer that drives you crazy. LOL
> 
> Do you have a dip before and O? If you go to FF there is a place on there that says share and it will give you the code to your chart to share. I love looking at charts. LOL I am boring.

Oh, and I never have a dip before O...I was worried about that too, but not every woman does...guess I am one of those...

I think it is absolutely fascinating and bizarre that not one of us temps exactly alike...thank God for Fertility Friend and being able to search similar charts! I had myself convinced there was something WRONG...haha...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> REEDS, why are you sad???????
> :(
> 
> 
> My uncle passed away yesterday. He had cancer. He was 53Click to expand...

Reeds, I'm so sorry to hear that:cry: 53 is so young:nope: I will be praying for your family:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

reedsgirl1138 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> REEDS, why are you sad???????
> :(
> 
> 
> My uncle passed away yesterday. He had cancer. He was 53Click to expand...

Oh reeds so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## famof6

Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all out soon.


----------



## mommax3

famof6 said:


> Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all soon.

ok girls im not temping this month but will be starting next month what does flat mean?


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Thanks Tater!!! I'm praying to hear great news from you and the other ladies next month!!!!!!

I love your ticker and your other lil baby graphics :happydance:


----------



## mommax3

Im sure you ladies probably went to this site but if not i wanted to let you know about it, peeonastick.com It was super informative my fav. was how it explained some woman depending on there cycle length and o day wont get a + preg test until after there missed period as somewoman might get a + way early idk alot of stuff so i found it to be cool! I mean come on i just realized im a 27 day cycle girl like 2 months ago lol


----------



## Sagapo75

famof6 said:


> Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all soon.

Yep, some of us just have flat temps...as long as it isn't flat before and after O and there is some fluctuation throughout the cycle...we're fine. I double check my therm every time I temp too by taking it 3 times in a row...one right after the other...if there's no fluctuation, or very little (e.g., #1 - 96.8, #2 - 96.8, #3 - 96.78), then it is reading accurately. I had a brand new one go bad once and when I tested consecutively it would give crazy readings each time (e.g., #1 - 97.45, #2 - 98.4, #3 - 97.89). I through that one out and got a new one.

And then I thought it must have gone bad again because of flat temps...so I bought three more and they all give the same readings...I now have some brand new spare in my nightstand just in case I have one that goes bad again.


----------



## famof6

mommax3 said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all soon.
> 
> ok girls im not temping this month but will be starting next month what does flat mean?Click to expand...

To me it's where your temps stay the same .


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all soon.
> 
> ok girls im not temping this month but will be starting next month what does flat mean?Click to expand...

Look at my chart from last month and my current one from this month and you'll see what we're talking about...as long as they are flat only for a short period of time...not before and after O...then you're okay. 

Chart 1 is labeled that way because it's the first chart I downloaded to my computer, but it is really this month's chart. There are no 'cross hairs' because I haven't ovulated yet...you'll see on last month's my flat temps and that I ovulated on day 14.
 



Attached Files:







chart-1.pdf
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 4









december chart.pdf
File size: 67 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all soon.
> 
> ok girls im not temping this month but will be starting next month what does flat mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my chart from last month and my current one from this month and you'll see what we're talking about...as long as they are flat only for a short period of time...not before and after O...then you're okay.
> 
> Chart 1 is labeled that way because it's the first chart I downloaded to my computer, but it is really this month's chart. There are no 'cross hairs' because I haven't ovulated yet...you'll see on last month's my flat temps and that I ovulated on day 14.Click to expand...

oh ok I see it and how do you know when you ovulate? what was that super dip in your temp? thanks for letting me pick your brain :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all soon.
> 
> ok girls im not temping this month but will be starting next month what does flat mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my chart from last month and my current one from this month and you'll see what we're talking about...as long as they are flat only for a short period of time...not before and after O...then you're okay.
> 
> Chart 1 is labeled that way because it's the first chart I downloaded to my computer, but it is really this month's chart. There are no 'cross hairs' because I haven't ovulated yet...you'll see on last month's my flat temps and that I ovulated on day 14.Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok I see it and how do you know when you ovulate? what was that super dip in your temp? thanks for letting me pick your brain :)Click to expand...

Fertility Friend makes it so easy...it detects ovulation for you and puts the crosshairs on your actual ovulation day. BUT, ovulation is generally the last day before a sustain temperature rise...my last low day before O was the 14th day...and I ovulated then. After O my temps got CRAZY...I was hoping that the low dip on 6dpo was implantation...but alas...it was not...


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famof6 said:
> 
> 
> Sag,I took a peek a your chart too,I have only been temping a few days and got a +opk today and so far mine are also flat.I just bought the year vip so hopefully I will figure it all soon.
> 
> ok girls im not temping this month but will be starting next month what does flat mean?Click to expand...
> 
> Look at my chart from last month and my current one from this month and you'll see what we're talking about...as long as they are flat only for a short period of time...not before and after O...then you're okay.
> 
> Chart 1 is labeled that way because it's the first chart I downloaded to my computer, but it is really this month's chart. There are no 'cross hairs' because I haven't ovulated yet...you'll see on last month's my flat temps and that I ovulated on day 14.Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok I see it and how do you know when you ovulate? what was that super dip in your temp? thanks for letting me pick your brain :)Click to expand...

And no prob! You, me, and Superstoked are all members of the October class...right? Hopefully, we will all graduate together soon too! :winkwink:

And same for everyone else! I hope there are a lot of BFPs coming up soon! BABY:dust: to all the TR ladies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sag for some reason I can't see your Dec chart. And yep not everyone gets that dip before O.


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sag for some reason I can't see your Dec chart. And yep not everyone gets that dip before O.

Oh! For some reason, it saved it to PDF in 3 pages...the first one is nearly blank and my December chart is actually on the 2nd page...that might be all it is...I hope...


----------



## tatertahelon

I can't even read all of these..lol..my brain feels like someone is twisting it when i try to read and look and study:( I may never know from temping and charting...haha, but oh well..not hoping to keep ANY of this up after this cycle....

I had maintained the same "flat" temp too..but i'm mostly sure that was b/c I THOUGHT my thermo was supposed to have the memory(hence the memory tactic on the BOX)but I'm mostly sure it doesn't now that EVERY SINGLE day my temps were exactly 97.70!!! since then I haven't had the same temp from one day to the next....

Sag, have you gotten your +OPK yet? You are supposed to O in 2 and me in 3...mines still very faint line...What day do you usually O, 12 or 14?? FF is telling me it'll be day 14...

love YOU GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I can't even read all of these..lol..my brain feels like someone is twisting it when i try to read and look and study:( I may never know from temping and charting...haha, but oh well..not hoping to keep ANY of this up after this cycle....
> 
> I had maintained the same "flat" temp too..but i'm mostly sure that was b/c I THOUGHT my thermo was supposed to have the memory(hence the memory tactic on the BOX)but I'm mostly sure it doesn't now that EVERY SINGLE day my temps were exactly 97.70!!! since then I haven't had the same temp from one day to the next....
> 
> Sag, have you gotten your +OPK yet? You are supposed to O in 2 and me in 3...mines still very faint line...What day do you usually O, 12 or 14?? FF is telling me it'll be day 14...
> 
> love YOU GIRLS!!!!!

I am going to test tonight...prob about 730 or 8 to see if I get a positive...my LH is definitely going up...the control line was almost as dark as the test line earlier...so if it isn't positive tonight, I am sure it will be tomorrow.

I usually ovulate on 14, right on the dot...


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Welcome to the newbies. I am Karen. 

Reeds, sorry the hear about your uncle. You know I am praying. 

I have updated my journal.


----------



## tatertahelon

is this Karen, the one we've all been looking for?!?!?!??!?!

YAY!!!!
Now where's JAS?!?!?!?!??!

Thanks Sag, you actually DID already say that earlier today didntcha!!!??? OOps...thanks for restating that though...FF tells me I'll be O-ing on day 14 too...we are soooo cycle sisters!!!! :) haha!!!

Oh and I got fish oil, but know what, I'm just guna pm you...
ttys


----------



## tatertahelon

is this Karen, the one we've all been looking for?!?!?!??!?!

YAY!!!!
Now where's JAS?!?!?!?!??!

Thanks Sag, you actually DID already say that earlier today didntcha!!!??? OOps...thanks for restating that though...FF tells me I'll be O-ing on day 14 too...we are soooo cycle sisters!!!! :) haha!!!

Oh and I got fish oil, but know what, I'm just guna pm you...
ttys


----------



## ready4onemore

tatertahelon said:


> is this Karen, the one we've all been looking for?!?!?!??!?!
> 
> YAY!!!!
> Now where's JAS?!?!?!?!??!
> 
> Thanks Sag, you actually DID already say that earlier today didntcha!!!??? OOps...thanks for restating that though...FF tells me I'll be O-ing on day 14 too...we are soooo cycle sisters!!!! :) haha!!!
> 
> Oh and I got fish oil, but know what, I'm just guna pm you...
> ttys

LoL yes that is me.


----------



## Superstoked

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Welcome to the newbies. I am Karen.
> 
> Reeds, sorry the hear about your uncle. You know I am praying.
> 
> I have updated my journal.

Welcome back :flower:


----------



## Superstoked

Has anyone heard from Shellie lately?


----------



## famof6

Superstoked said:


> Has anyone heard from Shellie lately?

No,I have been wondering about her too.I am hoping she is taking a well needed break.I hope all these ladies missing pop back in with a BFP.


----------



## mommax3

SO I just wanted to share with everyone how nuts im going, Last night around like 5 I started getting really queesy and had really bad cramps so in my head I was thinking thank you god this is it!!! I mean I swear it was exactly how I felt whenI was preggo with my other 3. I couldnt remember my syptoms to much before but while that feeling was taking over my body it all came back to me :) I was sooooo excited though I kept it to myself because you just never know. Well this morning there is no more nausa and the cramps are mild and here and there and im super emotional (I cried while watching a music video!) So im sure last night was a fluke and the evil witch is on her way. BOOOOO! Anyways my point is wow! what an emotional roller coaster the 2ww is and Im sure when I get my bfp I will be sooo nervous too! ugh what a ride but its soooo worth it!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

awww momma that's annoying AND frustrating...I TOTALLY get what you are saying...last cycle I DID make myself CA RAZY w/ the 2ww...I felt sooo pregnant it was exciting:) 7 and 8 DPO I was SOOO nauseated I was like WOW!! YES!! YAY!! then no kidding at 9DPO EVERYTHING stopped...I was soooo sure it was it, then when day 9 came I was SOOO disappointed...it IS a roller coaster:wacko:
I'm sorry you feel that :witch: coming on:growlmad: but it'll be another mo of learning your body..that's the way I HAD to look at it bc I was so disappointed:(
we devised a new cycle plan and that got my mind of that this wasn't the mo....
keep your chin up !!! our times a comin!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> awww momma that's annoying AND frustrating...I TOTALLY get what you are saying...last cycle I DID make myself CA RAZY w/ the 2ww...I felt sooo pregnant it was exciting:) 7 and 8 DPO I was SOOO nauseated I was like WOW!! YES!! YAY!! then no kidding at 9DPO EVERYTHING stopped...I was soooo sure it was it, then when day 9 came I was SOOO disappointed...it IS a roller coaster:wacko:
> I'm sorry you feel that :witch: coming on:growlmad: but it'll be another mo of learning your body..that's the way I HAD to look at it bc I was so disappointed:(
> we devised a new cycle plan and that got my mind of that this wasn't the mo....
> keep your chin up !!! our times a comin!!!
> :hug:

aww thanks tater this is why I <3 you guys ! Im totally ready for next month now im like lets go af i want to get on with this lol. is everything going well with you and your smep? We need some more BFP here whoohoooo!!


----------



## tatertahelon

:friends:
see, I know right..I was actually calling AF on last cycle too!!! I couldn't wait till it got here so we could get it over w/ and get started!!!!!!!!

YES, SMEP is great!!!! DH wants t-shirt that says I HEART SMEP!!:haha:
we are enjoying and looking forward to every other day...Started it Friday! Haven't gotten a + OPK yet, but it's coming and I'm glad!!! started a stronger dose in pill form of mucinex and seriously think it's ALREADY working!!! SO hoping and believing and praying this is THE Month, but not only for me, but LOTS OF US!!!!!!
I DO LOVE YOU GIRLS TOO!!!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> :friends:
> see, I know right..I was actually calling AF on last cycle too!!! I couldn't wait till it got here so we could get it over w/ and get started!!!!!!!!
> 
> YES, SMEP is great!!!! DH wants t-shirt that says I HEART SMEP!!:haha:
> we are enjoying and looking forward to every other day...Started it Friday! Haven't gotten a + OPK yet, but it's coming and I'm glad!!! started a stronger dose in pill form of mucinex and seriously think it's ALREADY working!!! SO hoping and believing and praying this is THE Month, but not only for me, but LOTS OF US!!!!!!
> I DO LOVE YOU GIRLS TOO!!!:hugs:

yay! I cant wait to see your BFP!!! and this one is gonna stick and grow and be your lil miracle:cloud9: you know i do remember seeing you say that you knew it wasnt your month and you just wanted af to get here already. I guess thats what happens when were in it to win it! smep tshirts you should market that It seems there are alot of preggo woman that have used that plan I would buy one :) My dh owns is own heating and cooling business and also plows snow for walmart and home depot so he is always working or tired when he is home its so funny because it just takes so much for him to mount up now a days lol He still does what I ask its just not as care free so I know when its time to smep he is going to just die due to his lack of energy :blush:
I know tmi but hey its the truth. ok anyway i ramble and get off track alot so I will stop talking now


----------



## mommax3

oh ps: I had hubby buy me a puppy sat night now i have something to keep my mind off negative things while the kids are at school. She is sooooo cute!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

A puppy..yeah!:happydance: 

What kind did he bring you?

We don't have any pets as we travel A LOT through the year with dh's business BUT we "puppy-sit" for my sis. They have a puggle (pug/beagle) she's 14 weeks and is sooooo cute...my kids get their "pet fix" when we watch her. Only thing is, she messes up my temping because she gets up 2-3x a night to potty! It's very similar to have a toddler around...cleaning up messes, picking up all the things she could chew on, etc. She's a cutie though:haha:


----------



## tatertahelon

awwww puppies :awww:

momma, there's never tmi..for me anyway..I was just telling DH last night that I never say TMI b/c I don't think there really can be..I mean, unless we are going to get into details of things that should stay intimate....
anywho...i love a fella leg talker offer...I'm always long winded...:blush:

A busy husband isn't something I have to battle(in the winter anyway)..:nope:I'm sorry that it's a set back for your BD-ing..just no fun when it's like we have to :juggle: juggle everything...or ONE person doing SOOO much...all DH wants is to :sleep: and then as a woman, what are we to do??? :hissy: don't wanna be a brat..but don't wanna give up baby making either....:nope:
sorry it's a struggle...it's probably not this way in the summer HUH?!?! My dh works for PennDOT, so winter is his slow time.....summer is the tired season for us, which I hate :trouble: but it is what it is.....

Glad that you gearing up for af ~ getting on a NEW plan, to keep that :witch: away for a LOOOOONG time!!!!!!!:friends:


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> oh ps: I had hubby buy me a puppy sat night now i have something to keep my mind off negative things while the kids are at school. She is sooooo cute!

Wanting babies makes you do crazy things- get pets, put baking soda in your bajingo, pee on sticks 10 out of every 30 days, talk to strangers on the internet, lube up with Canola oil, stand on your head after sex...

Yay for cute puppies! Whenever I'm baby hungry I make my husband get a baby animal :blush: We live on a farm so there's plenty of baby animals to be had! Last year it was baby goats, this year we picked up an abandoned kitten. I think we finally decided no more pets or we might be one of those people on that Animal Hoarders show


----------



## tatertahelon

OK dash, I'm DYING over here:rofl:
hahahahhahaaha, you CA RACKING me up...You are soooo right though..ever word of it!!!!!!!

What, you don't have 2,500 rats yet..?? I don't know what qualifies you as an animal hoarder, but giving your house over to THAT many rats has to do it..

Awwww, boy, I love you hormonal strangers !!!!!!:hugs:

funny how we ARE really strangers BUT I DO feel like I know lots of you...:blush:

:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> oh ps: I had hubby buy me a puppy sat night now i have something to keep my mind off negative things while the kids are at school. She is sooooo cute!

SOOOOOOOOOO funny! My hubby and I are talking about adopting another dog...this one is a Boston Terrier mix...and we already have 2....a female Daschund Mini named Penny and a Brussels Griffon named Joey...

I spoil my dogs rotten and even just had a sweater custom made for my Penny...yeah, I am one of those weirdos that dress my dogs....can anyone tell I really, really want/need a baby??? HAHA!


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> oh ps: I had hubby buy me a puppy sat night now i have something to keep my mind off negative things while the kids are at school. She is sooooo cute!
> 
> Wanting babies makes you do crazy things- get pets, put baking soda in your bajingo, pee on sticks 10 out of every 30 days, talk to strangers on the internet, lube up with Canola oil, stand on your head after sex...
> 
> Yay for cute puppies! Whenever I'm baby hungry I make my husband get a baby animal :blush: We live on a farm so there's plenty of baby animals to be had! Last year it was baby goats, this year we picked up an abandoned kitten. I think we finally decided no more pets or we might be one of those people on that Animal Hoarders showClick to expand...

I'll second Tater! You're cracking me up! And the reason it is so funny is because I identify with ALL of it! I love you girls. It is such a comfort to know that everything I am feeling/doing is NORMAL and that you girls are going through the same thing!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> SO I just wanted to share with everyone how nuts im going, Last night around like 5 I started getting really queesy and had really bad cramps so in my head I was thinking thank you god this is it!!! I mean I swear it was exactly how I felt whenI was preggo with my other 3. I couldnt remember my syptoms to much before but while that feeling was taking over my body it all came back to me :) I was sooooo excited though I kept it to myself because you just never know. Well this morning there is no more nausa and the cramps are mild and here and there and im super emotional (I cried while watching a music video!) So im sure last night was a fluke and the evil witch is on her way. BOOOOO! Anyways my point is wow! what an emotional roller coaster the 2ww is and Im sure when I get my bfp I will be sooo nervous too! ugh what a ride but its soooo worth it!!!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending good vibes your way! I love seeing other girls get BFPs...it shows that YES, it can and will happen for ALL of us! Keep us posted! Love you girls!


----------



## mommax3

First off omg! you girls are great and histarical!!!!! I love you :) i guess what is'nt a struggle when ttc after tr?!!? I love that I get to talk to you guys everyday and here whats going on in everyones heads and lives it really makes this time more bearable :) I think were all baby nuts I got a sweater for my dog too and my sister has a puggle she has been ttc for 2 years now and in that time span she ot 2 doggies lol and yes the puggle is always in some outfit haha my puppy is a german shorthaired pointer and she is a snuggler which is what I need :) Keep up all this baby making good work girls I hope by the end of this year everyone on here has a new baby to celebrate christmas with !!!!!!


----------



## josey123

Hi, Ready for one more just wanted to say sorry for your loss hun my thoughts are with you...and know exactly how you feel....... x x x


----------



## Sagapo75

Yes, hopefully this will be a lucky year for us ALL!

I am (and already have been) trying my luck this cycle. I knew O was right around the corner and I just got a +OPK. Keep your fingers crossed!

BABY :dust: to us all! <3


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> Yes, hopefully this will be a lucky year for us ALL!
> 
> I am (and already have been) trying my luck this cycle. I knew O was right around the corner and I just got a +OPK. Keep your fingers crossed!
> 
> BABY :dust: to us all! <3

yay!!! for opks and ovulation:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

josey123 said:


> Hi, Ready for one more just wanted to say sorry for your loss hun my thoughts are with you...and know exactly how you feel....... x x x

Josey!:hi: It's good to see you back here! How have you been?


----------



## josey123

Hi Faith im ok back to work full time now and plodding on like we do...bit hard at work as another girl i work with is due in 9 weeks and i fell pregnant the same time so we have near enough the same due date...but im coping well with it all......

With me having injection in nov i have to wait 3 months before ttc which the date will be 25th Feb....in meantime going to make app to docs to arrange a HSG check my remaining tube see if its healthly and not blocked if so then we will cross that bridge when we come to it....

Been busy planning our summer holiday...Hope you girls ok and looking after yourselves....hello to all the newbies x x x 

Jo x x x


----------



## TTCbaby2011

josey123 said:


> Hi Faith im ok back to work full time now and plodding on like we do...bit hard at work as another girl i work with is due in 9 weeks and i fell pregnant the same time so we have near enough the same due date...but im coping well with it all......
> 
> With me having injection in nov i have to wait 3 months before ttc which the date will be 25th Feb....in meantime going to make app to docs to arrange a HSG check my remaining tube see if its healthly and not blocked if so then we will cross that bridge when we come to it....
> 
> Been busy planning our summer holiday...Hope you girls ok and looking after yourselves....hello to all the newbies x x x
> 
> Jo x x x

:hi: nice to meet you Josey!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I thought I would let you ladies know that my lab results came back normal!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would let you ladies know that my lab results came back normal!!!!!

TTC that is great!!!! you must feel some relief, I know being a TR girl it seems every step of this is a nail bitter.
josey that sounds like such a test, its gotta be so hard with a physical reminder in your face everyday :hugs: The waiting 3 months must be hard too. Just remember you wil have your baby no matter what and i bet when you do you will never put him/her down :wohoo:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC, SOOOOO glad to hear that..but really didn't expect anything different :) you got a miracle there girl and we are (I'm speaking for all of us:blush:)SOOOOO happy for ya!!!!!!!!

So when's next appt?? next week?? are they just going to keep doing the bloodwork?? 
DID you ask the doc why he said he thought you were having a false + ? 

:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

hey, all you SMEPers .... if you are following DeAnna's plan..she says NOT to drink anything FOUR stinking hours before testing OPK~just wondering if you all are following that precisely..?? It's hard for me....FOUR HOURS..gosh..but I'm getting a lil AaRRRG feeling my OPK's are sooooo faint...I kinda figured if it was faint today it'll be a lil less faint tomorrow..but I tested round 1 and it seemed MORE faint than yesterday..Maybe it really does have to do w/ fluid intake..??? Just wanted to see what you all thought about that 4-hour wait...?
Thanks and loves to my TR girls!!!!!!
Miracles happen EVERYDAY...thank you Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

I REALLY DON"T think this site is going to work..I'm completely puter illiterate ~how are you guys getting your chart site on here so we can all look..
anyway, I didn't get to temp yesterday..not a good day...wouldn't have been reliable..BUT do you notice the difference from the Sunday to today...could that rise mean something??????? and also, what's the dotted line about?? 
Thanks for looking and if it doesn't work, help me out w/ how to make it work
:hug:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## tatertahelon

here I go on a posting frenzy:wacko: SOORRY>>I seem to do this a LOT
don't wantcha girls to get too tired of me doing this:ban:
ANYway, here's my thing...on FF...what is "watery" CM compared too?? I mean, like literal water...dripping out from my hoohoo or the FEEL of it..b/c I just checked my CM and there NOT very much, but when I pulled my finger out it's clear and slippery..DEFINITELY NOT stretchy, just what I guess I'd call watery, but I don't know if that's accurate..?? I can roll my thumb n midd finger around VERY easily..it's super slippery, but again, NOT very much of it..not like covering my finger or anything...so I don't know how to post my CM on FF ???? Any suggestions...??? I wish I had a personal tell all girl right beside me every step of this journey..well you girls are like that..but something tangable... !!! LOL

loads and loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## floppyears

I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would let you ladies know that my lab results came back normal!!!!!

Yaaaaayyyy! Woohoo! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Sagapo75

floppyears said:


> I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence

Glad you're back...and so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> here I go on a posting frenzy:wacko: SOORRY>>I seem to do this a LOT
> don't wantcha girls to get too tired of me doing this:ban:
> ANYway, here's my thing...on FF...what is "watery" CM compared too?? I mean, like literal water...dripping out from my hoohoo or the FEEL of it..b/c I just checked my CM and there NOT very much, but when I pulled my finger out it's clear and slippery..DEFINITELY NOT stretchy, just what I guess I'd call watery, but I don't know if that's accurate..?? I can roll my thumb n midd finger around VERY easily..it's super slippery, but again, NOT very much of it..not like covering my finger or anything...so I don't know how to post my CM on FF ???? Any suggestions...??? I wish I had a personal tell all girl right beside me every step of this journey..well you girls are like that..but something tangable... !!! LOL
> 
> loads and loads and loads of :dust:

I think I would definitely call that watery...and that is fertile CM. It means O is coming for you soon!


----------



## tatertahelon

awww floppy, sorry to hear about your loss:( NOT good, but LOVE that your faith and hope isn't in yourself..BUT in the Creator of LIFE!!! I've been through MANY MC"s since my surgery AND can't understand any of it..BUT DO know that as Jer 29:11 states..it's ALL OK..I'm in His hands and really is the ONLY place I wanna be...doesn't make the hurt go away..but makes there be hope when some of the world is hopeless....I will pray for your peace and joy,,, 
James 1:2-4, 12,17,18 READ IT...I LOOOVE JAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hugs and loves to you !!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I REALLY DON"T think this site is going to work..I'm completely puter illiterate ~how are you guys getting your chart site on here so we can all look..
> anyway, I didn't get to temp yesterday..not a good day...wouldn't have been reliable..BUT do you notice the difference from the Sunday to today...could that rise mean something??????? and also, what's the dotted line about??
> Thanks for looking and if it doesn't work, help me out w/ how to make it work
> :hug:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

I clicked on the link and it took me to my chart...hehe. It took me a while to figure out how to do it too...but this is what I did.

I went to the lefthand column on my FF chart and click where it says "Sharing"

One you do that you will see an option to PRINT. Click that. 

Then the print menu comes up and down at the bottom, it says DOWNLOAD PDF. Click that.

Open it and save the PDF to your computer.

Once you have done that, when you are typing a message in this forum, look at the tool bar for the messages...you will see, from left to right, FONTS, SIZES, A, a smiley face, and then a PAPER CLIP. Click the paper clip.

It will allow you to attach files from your computer...click BROWSE and find the PDF on your computer...double click...and then hit the UPLOAD button and it should attach to your message!

I hope I did not make that confusing....I hope I helped!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTC, SOOOOO glad to hear that..but really didn't expect anything different :) you got a miracle there girl and we are (I'm speaking for all of us:blush:)SOOOOO happy for ya!!!!!!!!
> 
> So when's next appt?? next week?? are they just going to keep doing the bloodwork??
> DID you ask the doc why he said he thought you were having a false + ?
> 
> :friends:

Thanks Tater!!:hugs:
I go back for blood work next week. I go once a week until 2/24.
He said why he thought it was false was due to the blood in my urine( because I took my pregnancy test when i was spotting) which I think it was implantion bleeding.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

floppyears said:


> I pray all is well with everyone. I know I have been MIA for awhile. Sadly I miscarried Jan 9 and been dealing with all of the emotions and changes in my body. I have a wonderful supportive family and my faith without them I wonder how I would handle it. It's a process that has its highs and lows and believe me I have had my share of them both. I have to hold on to the Lord's promises and trust that he will bless us with a child in his perfect timing. Today is low day for me ladies. Each day it gets easier. Forgive me absence

 I'm so sorry for your loss floppy. You are in my prayers and thoughts. Take Care.:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would let you ladies know that my lab results came back normal!!!!!
> 
> Yaaaaayyyy! Woohoo! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:Click to expand...

Thanks Sagago!! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would let you ladies know that my lab results came back normal!!!!!
> 
> TTC that is great!!!! you must feel some relief, I know being a TR girl it seems every step of this is a nail bitter.
> josey that sounds like such a test, its gotta be so hard with a physical reminder in your face everyday :hugs: The waiting 3 months must be hard too. Just remember you wil have your baby no matter what and i bet when you do you will never put him/her down :wohoo:Click to expand...

Thanks mommax3!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY DON"T think this site is going to work..I'm completely puter illiterate ~how are you guys getting your chart site on here so we can all look..
> anyway, I didn't get to temp yesterday..not a good day...wouldn't have been reliable..BUT do you notice the difference from the Sunday to today...could that rise mean something??????? and also, what's the dotted line about??
> Thanks for looking and if it doesn't work, help me out w/ how to make it work
> :hug:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0
> 
> I clicked on the link and it took me to my chart...hehe. It took me a while to figure out how to do it too...but this is what I did.
> 
> I went to the lefthand column on my FF chart and click where it says "Sharing"
> 
> One you do that you will see an option to PRINT. Click that.
> 
> Then the print menu comes up and down at the bottom, it says DOWNLOAD PDF. Click that.
> 
> Open it and save the PDF to your computer.
> 
> Once you have done that, when you are typing a message in this forum, look at the tool bar for the messages...you will see, from left to right, FONTS, SIZES, A, a smiley face, and then a PAPER CLIP. Click the paper clip.
> 
> It will allow you to attach files from your computer...click BROWSE and find the PDF on your computer...double click...and then hit the UPLOAD button and it should attach to your message!
> 
> I hope I did not make that confusing....I hope I helped!Click to expand...

OK is this working. sag, you the girl!!!!! OK, try this and then leme know what you see here girls..cuz I CAN"T READ it..:growlmad::nope:
 



Attached Files:







chart.pdf
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## floppyears

Thanks for the love and support ladies. Its good to know that I can come to a place such as this and be comforted and supportive. I have been part of other boards that were not loving, caring, supportive or understanding. I am glad you all here for me to express myself and support me. Thanks so much. It means so much when one is going through something to know that they aren't alone. I wanted to post earlier but wasn't ready. Now its time for me to dust myself off and try again. 

Jeremiah 29:11 means so much to me for its so true.


----------



## tatertahelon

FLoppy, I've never been apart of any other forums, boards, threads..what the heck is a thread!!?? haha, but I don't wanna be now that I've found BnB...The girls On here ARE SOOO amazing and I love you guys , but really are kinda like stranger..dash put it PERFECT earlier today, ttc makes us do crazy things:tell strangers on the internet all about ourselves..but for me and to me, it's TOTALLY blessing...and for lots on here:)

Yes, the Word of God IS true and is ALIVE...I'm glad you are dusting off, starting again...I believe that having our tubes tied and then deciding it was the WRONG choice, that the Lord will bless all us soo much more b/c of the decision we've made for the reversal...His timing IS perfect and Good and through all things He'll be glorified...MC is NOT His plan, but when we don't understand our hope is in Him!!!!!!
p.s I'm long winded, always have been, always will be:) hehehe

loves and hugs :hug:
:hug:


----------



## floppyears

Add me as your friend here


----------



## mommax3

awwww im not even really in this convo. but im soooo damn emotional today that I just started crying reading it :( I love you girls!!!!!!!!! we are all going to make it to the finish line we all just might not take the same road to do so :)


----------



## tatertahelon

ohhh momma!!!!! i love u 2!!!!!! darn emotions running wild r they?! you can b in this conver - its not limited*
some times just feels good 2 let tears flow tho!

:hug:
:hugs:


----------



## famof6

Floppy,I am sorry to hear your news hun.We all are always here if you ever need to talk.:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I REALLY DON"T think this site is going to work..I'm completely puter illiterate ~how are you guys getting your chart site on here so we can all look..
> anyway, I didn't get to temp yesterday..not a good day...wouldn't have been reliable..BUT do you notice the difference from the Sunday to today...could that rise mean something??????? and also, what's the dotted line about??
> Thanks for looking and if it doesn't work, help me out w/ how to make it work
> :hug:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0
> 
> I clicked on the link and it took me to my chart...hehe. It took me a while to figure out how to do it too...but this is what I did.
> 
> I went to the lefthand column on my FF chart and click where it says "Sharing"
> 
> One you do that you will see an option to PRINT. Click that.
> 
> Then the print menu comes up and down at the bottom, it says DOWNLOAD PDF. Click that.
> 
> Open it and save the PDF to your computer.
> 
> Once you have done that, when you are typing a message in this forum, look at the tool bar for the messages...you will see, from left to right, FONTS, SIZES, A, a smiley face, and then a PAPER CLIP. Click the paper clip.
> 
> It will allow you to attach files from your computer...click BROWSE and find the PDF on your computer...double click...and then hit the UPLOAD button and it should attach to your message!
> 
> I hope I did not make that confusing....I hope I helped!Click to expand...
> 
> OK is this working. sag, you the girl!!!!! OK, try this and then leme know what you see here girls..cuz I CAN"T READ it..:growlmad::nope:Click to expand...

Ok...looks good! I can see where most of your temps are clustered in the same range...and I can guess about where your coverline will go when you O. Doin' great!


----------



## Sagapo75

floppyears said:


> Thanks for the love and support ladies. Its good to know that I can come to a place such as this and be comforted and supportive. I have been part of other boards that were not loving, caring, supportive or understanding. I am glad you all here for me to express myself and support me. Thanks so much. It means so much when one is going through something to know that they aren't alone. I wanted to post earlier but wasn't ready. Now its time for me to dust myself off and try again.
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11 means so much to me for its so true.

You are so right. I was reading somewhere before...someone's homepage or journal...that when they were pregnant that other ladies asked them to STOP posting...I thought HOLY CANNOLI! These girls in this group are such a blessing! We ALL may have different experiences, but we want the same thing...A BABY! And I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say there is not one girl in this group that would begrudge someone getting pregnant. In fact, it is the opposite...we are HAPPY to see other TR ladies get their miracles...because it is inspirational and gives hope and shows that it WILL happen...there is absolutely no drama with these ladies and I love them all.

It's been a blessing, a relief, a source of laughter...these ladies pick me up when I am feeling down....we all do that for each other...no one understands what we are going through unless they've also had a TR...and I personally don't know anyone but me who's had one. I would have been LOST without you ladies...and trust me...my hubby loves me wholeheartedly, but he does start to glaze over when I start talking excessively about TTC after TR...

I really don't know what I would do without the support of all you ladies. I love you all!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> floppyears said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the love and support ladies. Its good to know that I can come to a place such as this and be comforted and supportive. I have been part of other boards that were not loving, caring, supportive or understanding. I am glad you all here for me to express myself and support me. Thanks so much. It means so much when one is going through something to know that they aren't alone. I wanted to post earlier but wasn't ready. Now its time for me to dust myself off and try again.
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11 means so much to me for its so true.
> 
> You are so right. I was reading somewhere before...someone's homepage or journal...that when they were pregnant that other ladies asked them to STOP posting...I thought HOLY CANNOLI! These girls in this group are such a blessing! We ALL may have different experiences, but we want the same thing...A BABY! And I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say there is not one girl in this group that would begrudge someone getting pregnant. In fact, it is the opposite...we are HAPPY to see other TR ladies get their miracles...because it is inspirational and gives hope and shows that it WILL happen...there is absolutely no drama with these ladies and I love them all.
> 
> It's been a blessing, a relief, a source of laughter...these ladies pick me up when I am feeling down....we all do that for each other...no one understands what we are going through unless they've also had a TR...and I personally don't know anyone but me who's had one. I would have been LOST without you ladies...and trust me...my hubby loves me wholeheartedly, but he does start to glaze over when I start talking excessively about TTC after TR...
> 
> I really don't know what I would do without the support of all you ladies. I love you all!Click to expand...

I totally agree with every word you just wrote :thumbup: I feel the same way I dont know how I would function with out you girls :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would let you ladies know that my lab results came back normal!!!!!

Great news!! Congrats!:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Ladies! why, oh why are we seeing so many M/C with the TR ladies?:shrug: I'm truly so worried! 

For those who have experienced a M/C since a TR, did you have your progesterone levels checked once you got a positive PG test? I'm just so, SO sorry for everyone's losses:hugs: I would really like to know if we can find any common thread with the M/C. :cry:


----------



## mommax3

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ladies! why, oh why are we seeing so many M/C with the TR ladies?:shrug: I'm truly so worried!
> 
> For those who have experienced a M/C since a TR, did you have your progesterone levels checked once you got a positive PG test? I'm just so, SO sorry for everyone's losses:hugs: I would really like to know if we can find any common thread with the M/C. :cry:

Faith I know I just dont understand it?!?! Especially when they have had there levels checked and the baby was in the right place :cry:Its just so sad thinking about how the TR girls must feel and its sooo scary that I to might have the same fate.


----------



## Superstoked

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ladies! why, oh why are we seeing so many M/C with the TR ladies?:shrug: I'm truly so worried!
> 
> For those who have experienced a M/C since a TR, did you have your progesterone levels checked once you got a positive PG test? I'm just so, SO sorry for everyone's losses:hugs: I would really like to know if we can find any common thread with the M/C. :cry:

I did not get my progesterone levels checked when I got preggers, but by the time I had my appointment I was already mc'ing so she never had a chance to do anything really, just watch my hcg levels decrease. It is scarey! I am unsure if the losses are due to the TR , if the surgery was successful( no issues with tubes, scar tissue etc..) then just bad luck? Age? Although I am newly 33 and don't think age is that big of a MC factor? But who am I? I am no doc. I know before I got my TR she did tell me that risk for etopic/msicarriage are increased but not by a huge amount just by a couple of numbers. 

I feel for each and everyone of the ladies that have gone through a loss, you get so close and then it is all taken away from you. I know I had my tubes cut and burned 12 years ago, and I just had them fixed in October, maybe my body was not prepared? No clue. But we do have ladies that are preggers after a TR, and I am sure there are many more that have babies and are carrying fine that are not on this or any thread. Just because there were some losses that does not mean that the rest of you will :hugs: I now know I can get preggers which is giving me more of a drive to get my baby. I will get my baby!!! I am not sure when..lol but hopefully 2011 will be my year! It will be all of ours!!


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ladies! why, oh why are we seeing so many M/C with the TR ladies?:shrug: I'm truly so worried!
> 
> For those who have experienced a M/C since a TR, did you have your progesterone levels checked once you got a positive PG test? I'm just so, SO sorry for everyone's losses:hugs: I would really like to know if we can find any common thread with the M/C. :cry:

Yes, lots of ladies seem to have MCs before they get their sticky bean...but the thing I have noticed is that they DO go on to get their sticky...it will happen, for ALL of us. Don't lose hope!:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

FaithHopeLove said:


> Ladies! why, oh why are we seeing so many M/C with the TR ladies?:shrug: I'm truly so worried!
> 
> For those who have experienced a M/C since a TR, did you have your progesterone levels checked once you got a positive PG test? I'm just so, SO sorry for everyone's losses:hugs: I would really like to know if we can find any common thread with the M/C. :cry:

did you have your progesterone levels checked once you got a positive PG test? *progesterone level was low once I was mc* it is scary Faith. Thanks for your hugs they are comforting.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Superstoked said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would let you ladies know that my lab results came back normal!!!!!
> 
> Great news!! Congrats!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Super!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

It isn't good and after a LOT of research I REALLY am believing it's Progesterone....REEDS is now preggers!! YAY!! but she DID have a MC before this sticky bean which is due very soon!!! BUT she started using OTC prog cream after O just incase and then once she got her BFP the doc prescribed her something orally..I've had 5 mc's and WILL def be using the OTC creme this cycle...
I am also no doc so I can't say that like THE problem..but it sure has my thinker thinkin it is..?? 
I'm seconding the DON"T lose hope from Saga girl~when we start to give up is when our faith takes a turn....
WE WILL be blessed each and everyone of us b/c of decision to chose life....
Sticky beans for ALL OF US!!!!!!!!!!!!
i love you girls


----------



## tatertahelon

can someone look at my chart please??!!


----------



## needafriend

Hi ladies....I never had my levels checked when I had my mc. Dr said it was not an issue?? Unsure how he knew...possible blood work prior to TR? Anyways...I have mentioned this before in this thread, not to be negative but it seems like most TR gals have a mc before they have a healthy pg?? Odd eh!!! I wish that was not a pattern I have seen....who knows. It's truly in God's hands and we have to have faith and trust in him.
Good luck girls!!!


----------



## needafriend

fantastic news TTC on your bloods.


----------



## needafriend

Your link to FF requires me to log in and I forgot my password and ID. Add a link with your signature so we don't have to log in. FF is a great tool....helped me get pg.


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmm how do I add a signature...?? I'm not real smart when it comes to alla this :/
Saga walked me through the whole pdf thing...


----------



## needafriend

ummm.....i can't remember. LOL. There is a spot where it says u can add it to a site or semething like that. reeds helped me do mine and I just took my chart off a few months ago.....hmm....can't help as I don't remember


----------



## tatertahelon

It took me like a week to figure out how to find the BBT chart..LOL..w/ LOTS of help LOL
I can't seem to figure it out..thanks though b/c you were guna check it out!!!!
:hug:


----------



## needafriend

Get sappo to help u post a link in your signiture and then all can check it out whenever. Good luck...I will check back tomorrow.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Adanma & Navy: how are you two? Haven't seen you post for a bit:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater to link your FF chart in your sig there is a share link on the tool bar of FF. YOu click on that and at the top there is a link you can copy and paste into your sig and people will be able to view it. :)


----------



## tatertahelon

thaaaaaanks REEDS!!!!! I will try this out!!! Wonder why PDF didn't work though, b/c it worked on saga's posts..and I did exactly what she told me...???
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

Hey girls question Im going nuts, So when i wake up in the am my bbs are sore and my belly are sore and as the day goes on everything gets worse and by night im even getting nausa, my boobs hurt soooo bad hubby says they look bigger and my tummy is super crampy! then when I wake up again symptoms are not that bad there just not bad then as the day proggresses they get worse, whats up with this?!


----------



## tatertahelon

af sympts??? I have ALWAYS been able to know I was preggers b/c of my bb's..the bb's NEVER lie...BUT as crazy as it is.....since surgery...enlarged bb's JUST LIKE WHEN I"M PREGGERS is NOW FOR whatever stinking reason a sympt of af for me:( 

Did you test this morning????
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

woot woot!!!! I just got a positive OPK...it's ON girls..it's ON!!!! Smep's been great, but I got bd-ing to do the next THREE nights!!! woot, then that's it, the waiting starts...:wacko:
mucinex IS working..when I :loo: CM drips out!!! 
funny to me though, when I check w/ my finger it doesn't seem like a LOT AT ALL, but it must be plenty to be dripping:thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> woot woot!!!! I just got a positive OPK...it's ON girls..it's ON!!!! Smep's been great, but I got bd-ing to do the next THREE nights!!! woot, then that's it, the waiting starts...:wacko:
> mucinex IS working..when I :loo: CM drips out!!!
> funny to me though, when I check w/ my finger it doesn't seem like a LOT AT ALL, but it must be plenty to be dripping:thumbup:

First off yay tater I hope this is it for you girl :happydance:
Im never crampy before af and the bbs are usually sore before but not this bad, who the hell knows lol it could be anything


----------



## tatertahelon

thaaanks!!! Not sure why I thought I needed to announce it, but I tell you girls EVERYTHING!!!!

Hmmm, weird then isn't it now?!?!??!! Did you test this A.M.????? 

:dust: :dust: and MORE AND MORE :dust:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> thaaanks!!! Not sure why I thought I needed to announce it, but I tell you girls EVERYTHING!!!!
> 
> Hmmm, weird then isn't it now?!?!??!! Did you test this A.M.?????
> 
> :dust: :dust: and MORE AND MORE :dust:

We love to here good stuff like you oing :happydance: yeah i tested this am bfn im sure im not pg its just so werid that im having such funky symptoms:dohh: I will keep you posted af usually arrives right on time in the am


----------



## Superstoked

mommax3 said:


> Hey girls question Im going nuts, So when i wake up in the am my bbs are sore and my belly are sore and as the day goes on everything gets worse and by night im even getting nausa, my boobs hurt soooo bad hubby says they look bigger and my tummy is super crampy! then when I wake up again symptoms are not that bad there just not bad then as the day proggresses they get worse, whats up with this?!

Momma, that was my thing too. I never cramp really bad before af , not until she arrives. So that was making me think. BB's usually get sore before af, but not to the point where I can't sleep and that's how my bb's were before I got my bfp. And my nipples....I never have problems with them even with af. So when they were super sore I knew something was up. FX hun :hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

tatertahelon said:


> woot woot!!!! I just got a positive OPK...it's ON girls..it's ON!!!! Smep's been great, but I got bd-ing to do the next THREE nights!!! woot, then that's it, the waiting starts...:wacko:
> mucinex IS working..when I :loo: CM drips out!!!
> funny to me though, when I check w/ my finger it doesn't seem like a LOT AT ALL, but it must be plenty to be dripping:thumbup:

Great! Now catch that eggie! :thumbup:


----------



## mommax3

Superstoked said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls question Im going nuts, So when i wake up in the am my bbs are sore and my belly are sore and as the day goes on everything gets worse and by night im even getting nausa, my boobs hurt soooo bad hubby says they look bigger and my tummy is super crampy! then when I wake up again symptoms are not that bad there just not bad then as the day proggresses they get worse, whats up with this?!
> 
> Momma, that was my thing too. I never cramp really bad before af , not until she arrives. So that was making me think. BB's usually get sore before af, but not to the point where I can't sleep and that's how my bb's were before I got my bfp. And my nipples....I never have problems with them even with af. So when they were super sore I knew something was up. FX hun :hugs:Click to expand...

huh Im so thankful that tomorrow I will know whats up, Goodness I wish I could remember my past 3 early preggo signs but the ony thing I can remeber is always having to test alot and having bad cramps thinking period was coming and it just never did :shrug: i will let yall know as soon as I do. ps: super I hope your symptoms this month are going to turn into a bfp:hugs:


----------



## Superstoked

Thanks hun... I am kinda symptom less really. I know every pregnancy is different. But if I o'd I should be maybe 8 dpo...and not having much of anything go on :( I just wish af will come and get on with it..lol FX!!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Hey girls question Im going nuts, So when i wake up in the am my bbs are sore and my belly are sore and as the day goes on everything gets worse and by night im even getting nausa, my boobs hurt soooo bad hubby says they look bigger and my tummy is super crampy! then when I wake up again symptoms are not that bad there just not bad then as the day proggresses they get worse, whats up with this?!

Hey, Tater! I tried to post a link to my chart in my signature...but it still prompts a password...so I will have to play around with it and see what I can figure out. I did see your chart you posted yesterday...it looks good! When you ovulate you should notice a temp rise a few days later, and once your temps have been steadily elevated for 3 days, FF will put the crosshairs on your chart and show that you ovulated...cool stuff.

And Momma...I know how you feel. It's all so CONFUSING! My cycles have gotten so much easier since before TR. But all the symptoms I had for years have gone away or changed! I don't know what to expect anymore. I ALWAYS had cramps and a low backache starting at 10dpo...but this last time, I barely had any cramps at all, and NO backache! Then, I never, ever used to spot before the day before AF and sometimes I didn't even do it then. This past cycle, I started spotting on 12dpo (AF usually shows up 14 to 15 days after O)!!! Everything that was constant and steady now isn't...and I don't know what is going on anymore! So far though, I could ALWAYS tell when I was about to ovulate because my boobs would get sore on the sides...and they are now. I hope that doesn't change. I think I ovulated this morning, actually. I had pain on the right side...so I will jump my hubby when he gets home and that will officially be the end of trying to make a baby this month. Either we did or we didn't and tomorrow begins the 2WW.

Oh how I hate you, 2WW.


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> Thanks hun... I am kinda symptom less really. I know every pregnancy is different. But if I o'd I should be maybe 8 dpo...and not having much of anything go on :( I just wish af will come and get on with it..lol FX!!

I'll be crossing my fingers for your BFP!


----------



## mommax3

Super Im still praying for you to get your bfp! symptoms or not :) 
Sag I know this is just to much! everymonth since my tr has been a little different I think its all about the healing in the first few months anyways. good luck i hope you catch that egg this month and may your 2ww go quick!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls question Im going nuts, So when i wake up in the am my bbs are sore and my belly are sore and as the day goes on everything gets worse and by night im even getting nausa, my boobs hurt soooo bad hubby says they look bigger and my tummy is super crampy! then when I wake up again symptoms are not that bad there just not bad then as the day proggresses they get worse, whats up with this?!
> 
> Momma, that was my thing too. I never cramp really bad before af , not until she arrives. So that was making me think. BB's usually get sore before af, but not to the point where I can't sleep and that's how my bb's were before I got my bfp. And my nipples....I never have problems with them even with af. So when they were super sore I knew something was up. FX hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> huh Im so thankful that tomorrow I will know whats up, Goodness I wish I could remember my past 3 early preggo signs but the ony thing I can remeber is always having to test alot and having bad cramps thinking period was coming and it just never did :shrug: i will let yall know as soon as I do. ps: super I hope your symptoms this month are going to turn into a bfp:hugs:Click to expand...

That is the way it was for my first pregnancy...I had cramps and thought that my period was coming. I thought it DID come. I actually had bleeding and not just spotting...it was bright red blood. So I went on until my next cycle should have been due before I realized I was preggers. I had spotting after that first initial "period". My doctor said because it was heavy that he thought implantation must have happened 12dpo or later...

With my second pregnancy (a twin pregnancy) I had NO symptoms at all. No cramping, no spotting, no nausea, no nothing...I got the clue after my period was late...

So I am not sure what to expect when I get my BFP...anything could happen! 

I am hoping for YOUR BFP! I am crossing my fingers big time!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls question Im going nuts, So when i wake up in the am my bbs are sore and my belly are sore and as the day goes on everything gets worse and by night im even getting nausa, my boobs hurt soooo bad hubby says they look bigger and my tummy is super crampy! then when I wake up again symptoms are not that bad there just not bad then as the day proggresses they get worse, whats up with this?!
> 
> Momma, that was my thing too. I never cramp really bad before af , not until she arrives. So that was making me think. BB's usually get sore before af, but not to the point where I can't sleep and that's how my bb's were before I got my bfp. And my nipples....I never have problems with them even with af. So when they were super sore I knew something was up. FX hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> huh Im so thankful that tomorrow I will know whats up, Goodness I wish I could remember my past 3 early preggo signs but the ony thing I can remeber is always having to test alot and having bad cramps thinking period was coming and it just never did :shrug: i will let yall know as soon as I do. ps: super I hope your symptoms this month are going to turn into a bfp:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That is the way it was for my first pregnancy...I had cramps and thought that my period was coming. I thought it DID come. I actually had bleeding and not just spotting...it was bright red blood. So I went on until my next cycle should have been due before I realized I was preggers. I had spotting after that first initial "period". My doctor said because it was heavy that he thought implantation must have happened 12dpo or later...
> 
> With my second pregnancy (a twin pregnancy) I had NO symptoms at all. No cramping, no spotting, no nausea, no nothing...I got the clue after my period was late...
> 
> So I am not sure what to expect when I get my BFP...anything could happen!
> 
> I am hoping for YOUR BFP! I am crossing my fingers big time!Click to expand...

Thanks sag :hugs: wow twin pregnancy adn no syptoms you would think you would be loaded with symptoms x2 lol It will happen hopefully sooner then later


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superstoked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls question Im going nuts, So when i wake up in the am my bbs are sore and my belly are sore and as the day goes on everything gets worse and by night im even getting nausa, my boobs hurt soooo bad hubby says they look bigger and my tummy is super crampy! then when I wake up again symptoms are not that bad there just not bad then as the day proggresses they get worse, whats up with this?!
> 
> Momma, that was my thing too. I never cramp really bad before af , not until she arrives. So that was making me think. BB's usually get sore before af, but not to the point where I can't sleep and that's how my bb's were before I got my bfp. And my nipples....I never have problems with them even with af. So when they were super sore I knew something was up. FX hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> huh Im so thankful that tomorrow I will know whats up, Goodness I wish I could remember my past 3 early preggo signs but the ony thing I can remeber is always having to test alot and having bad cramps thinking period was coming and it just never did :shrug: i will let yall know as soon as I do. ps: super I hope your symptoms this month are going to turn into a bfp:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That is the way it was for my first pregnancy...I had cramps and thought that my period was coming. I thought it DID come. I actually had bleeding and not just spotting...it was bright red blood. So I went on until my next cycle should have been due before I realized I was preggers. I had spotting after that first initial "period". My doctor said because it was heavy that he thought implantation must have happened 12dpo or later...
> 
> With my second pregnancy (a twin pregnancy) I had NO symptoms at all. No cramping, no spotting, no nausea, no nothing...I got the clue after my period was late...
> 
> So I am not sure what to expect when I get my BFP...anything could happen!
> 
> I am hoping for YOUR BFP! I am crossing my fingers big time!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sag :hugs: wow twin pregnancy adn no syptoms you would think you would be loaded with symptoms x2 lol It will happen hopefully sooner then laterClick to expand...

Yep, and they are fraternal...so two sacs, two placentas....tremendously MORE hormones...I thought I would have been twice as nauseous, twice the cravings, twice as tired, etc...but nothing. In fact, I did not have food cravings at all...I craved the smell of Pine-Sol. I would have worn it like perfume if I wasn't still rational enough to know that would have earned me a fitting for a nice straight jacket...but before I went on bedrest, I had the CLEANEST kitchen floors ever!!!!!!! HAHA!


----------



## mommax3

awww sag I love it! pine sol lmao 
twins do they run in your hubby family?


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> awww sag I love it! pine sol lmao
> twins do they run in your hubby family?

Nooo...finding out I was having twins was a total shock! I didn't even know there were TWO until I was 16 weeks along! There are no twins anywhere in my family...but the doctor says it has to start somewhere. So, because I already have a history of multiple ovulation AND because I am over 35 now (36 in February), there is a pretty big chance it could happen again...:shock: I would definitely need to buy a minibus if that happens...haha.


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> awww sag I love it! pine sol lmao
> twins do they run in your hubby family?
> 
> Nooo...finding out I was having twins was a total shock! I didn't even know there were TWO until I was 16 weeks along! There are no twins anywhere in my family...but the doctor says it has to start somewhere. So, because I already have a history of multiple ovulation AND because I am over 35 now (36 in February), there is a pretty big chance it could happen again...:shock: I would definitely need to buy a minibus if that happens...haha.Click to expand...

lmao! That would be one full life you would have on your hands:baby::baby:


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> awww sag I love it! pine sol lmao
> twins do they run in your hubby family?
> 
> Nooo...finding out I was having twins was a total shock! I didn't even know there were TWO until I was 16 weeks along! There are no twins anywhere in my family...but the doctor says it has to start somewhere. So, because I already have a history of multiple ovulation AND because I am over 35 now (36 in February), there is a pretty big chance it could happen again...:shock: I would definitely need to buy a minibus if that happens...haha.Click to expand...
> 
> lmao! That would be one full life you would have on your hands:baby::baby:Click to expand...

YES! But as it turns out, I may have 5 kids no matter what. I have three from a previous marriage and my hubby has none. He loves my kids like his own...but we both want one together too. 

He told me last night he wants a boy...and I told him he's the one who really controls that...he said he knew, but if we have a girl, he'd like to try again for a boy...

I almost fell off the bed.:huh:


----------



## tatertahelon

ohhh mini bus days!!!!! that's FUNNNNNY!!!!! you girls!!~just make MY DAY!!! I'm also baffled NO sympt's w/ TWEENS...wowza!!! that's AMAZING!!!

Momma, I can't believe what's going on w/ you..HOW annoyed are you?!?!? AF due in a.m huh?? what time cuz I'll be stalking!!! 

Super, i gots my fx'd for a "surprise" BFP!!!! You should know pretty darn quick huh?!?!? not quite a week!!! WIll you test early?

OK, so earlier I posted that I got a +OPK and now I'm questioning that...I TOTALLY swore it was +..I even showed my 4yr old..who should be 9...and I was like hey, which line is more purple and he says, they're the same mom...and that's exactly what I THOUGHT..that was around 10:30 ish...I re-tested about 2 and it was MUCH lighter this time def NOT positive..SO, now I HAVE NOOOO clue wtheck is happening...last night was SMEP and don't really wanna do it tonight to mess up our 3 day in a row thing for O...GOSH..

I also have WAAAAAYYYY different things going on w/ me now that I've had TR..why IS that?!?!?!? It's totally different...I hate it...I'll be 30 in April so I know age DOES matter, but I can't see that being 30 can make THAT big of a diff..?
:dust: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

maybe tween boys SAG!!! that ought to make your DH day:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater was your positive opk with fmu?? If not you probably just caught your surge. They don't always stay positive for long. ANd you could of just caught the end of it. FX you catch the egg!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> ohhh mini bus days!!!!! that's FUNNNNNY!!!!! you girls!!~just make MY DAY!!! I'm also baffled NO sympt's w/ TWEENS...wowza!!! that's AMAZING!!!
> 
> Momma, I can't believe what's going on w/ you..HOW annoyed are you?!?!? AF due in a.m huh?? what time cuz I'll be stalking!!!
> 
> Super, i gots my fx'd for a "surprise" BFP!!!! You should know pretty darn quick huh?!?!? not quite a week!!! WIll you test early?
> 
> OK, so earlier I posted that I got a +OPK and now I'm questioning that...I TOTALLY swore it was +..I even showed my 4yr old..who should be 9...and I was like hey, which line is more purple and he says, they're the same mom...and that's exactly what I THOUGHT..that was around 10:30 ish...I re-tested about 2 and it was MUCH lighter this time def NOT positive..SO, now I HAVE NOOOO clue wtheck is happening...last night was SMEP and don't really wanna do it tonight to mess up our 3 day in a row thing for O...GOSH..
> 
> I also have WAAAAAYYYY different things going on w/ me now that I've had TR..why IS that?!?!?!? It's totally different...I hate it...I'll be 30 in April so I know age DOES matter, but I can't see that being 30 can make THAT big of a diff..?
> :dust: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was positive yesterday and today it's negative and I use the digital ones...sometimes the LH surge is SHORT...so that's ok. It means you might ovulate tonight even...I ovulated this morning I am sure because I had right side pain.

We're cycle sisters!


----------



## mommax3

oh sag 2 more babies this trying to get preggo once is driving me nuts lol I think once I get preggo and have my baby Im just not going to use protection and if I get preggo again great and if not there was no stress involved :)
Tater Im toally going nuts and need to get my butt off of bnb lol I live on here now lol did you drink alot when you tested again? isnt it you that said drinking alot before an opk is not good ?!


----------



## mommax3

reeds and sag I did'nt know that I thought they stayed + for awhile im so glad to have learned this :)


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> ohhh mini bus days!!!!! that's FUNNNNNY!!!!! you girls!!~just make MY DAY!!! I'm also baffled NO sympt's w/ TWEENS...wowza!!! that's AMAZING!!!
> 
> Momma, I can't believe what's going on w/ you..HOW annoyed are you?!?!? AF due in a.m huh?? what time cuz I'll be stalking!!!
> 
> Super, i gots my fx'd for a "surprise" BFP!!!! You should know pretty darn quick huh?!?!? not quite a week!!! WIll you test early?
> 
> OK, so earlier I posted that I got a +OPK and now I'm questioning that...I TOTALLY swore it was +..I even showed my 4yr old..who should be 9...and I was like hey, which line is more purple and he says, they're the same mom...and that's exactly what I THOUGHT..that was around 10:30 ish...I re-tested about 2 and it was MUCH lighter this time def NOT positive..SO, now I HAVE NOOOO clue wtheck is happening...last night was SMEP and don't really wanna do it tonight to mess up our 3 day in a row thing for O...GOSH..
> 
> I also have WAAAAAYYYY different things going on w/ me now that I've had TR..why IS that?!?!?!? It's totally different...I hate it...I'll be 30 in April so I know age DOES matter, but I can't see that being 30 can make THAT big of a diff..?
> :dust: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And no...being 30 won't make that much of a difference...I think it's just us in the 35+ club.

My hubby also told me last night that if we are not pregnant by May...he'll be 42 this year and I will be 36 next month...that he doesn't want to wait much longer to get preggers...he doesn't want to be a really old dad...so he wants us to undergo IVF in May... I think I am ok with that...but I REALLY hope that I get pregnant before then. It would be nice to know if I can do this on my own...you know?


----------



## mommax3

how much time do you have once you get a + opk ? 
say i dont get a+ tonight but I get one at 2pm tomorrow will i be good if I bd at night?


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> reeds and sag I did'nt know that I thought they stayed + for awhile im so glad to have learned this :)

I've had one stay positive for 3 days, but mostly mine just stay positive for one...yep, I was mystified the first time it happened to me! Haha...


----------



## tatertahelon

whoa whoa whoa..WAIT A MINUTE...so whatchur saying is.......I could've tested +this morning but now it's already NEGATIVE!??!?!?!!?!? OH no, so I missed it????? DH Is at work..I KNEW i shoulda taken sperm sample this morning...I'm freaking out??? I thought the OPK was + 12-36 BEEEFORE O happened..that's why you have to BD 3 days in a row when you get the + so that you DON'T MISS it...and now I've missed it?!?!?! I'm freaking out...
Momma, I DID ask about the fluid intake, b/c w/ SMEP it says to NOT drink anything 4 hours before OPK test...which for me is killer...I was just wondering how imperative that "rule" is....AND, I DID drink an iced chai(a big one) between the 10:30 test and the 2 test :/

I ALSO live on BnB..I love it..but while you're in the 2WW it SUUUUUUUUUUX!!! I got my prayers going up for ya momma that all this is going to come to a head w/ a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<3
:dust:
w


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> how much time do you have once you get a + opk ?
> say i dont get a+ tonight but I get one at 2pm tomorrow will i be good if I bd at night?

Once you get a +OPK, you will usually ovulate within 12-24 hours...some say 12-36...

I'm still going to BD tonight even though I KNOW I ovulated today...one last ditch effort at catching the egg!


----------



## tatertahelon

REEDS, what's FMU???


----------



## mommax3

first morning urine


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> whoa whoa whoa..WAIT A MINUTE...so whatchur saying is.......I could've tested +this morning but now it's already NEGATIVE!??!?!?!!?!? OH no, so I missed it????? DH Is at work..I KNEW i shoulda taken sperm sample this morning...I'm freaking out??? I thought the OPK was + 12-36 BEEEFORE O happened..that's why you have to BD 3 days in a row when you get the + so that you DON'T MISS it...and now I've missed it?!?!?! I'm freaking out...
> Momma, I DID ask about the fluid intake, b/c w/ SMEP it says to NOT drink anything 4 hours before OPK test...which for me is killer...I was just wondering how imperative that "rule" is....AND, I DID drink an iced chai(a big one) between the 10:30 test and the 2 test :/
> 
> I ALSO live on BnB..I love it..but while you're in the 2WW it SUUUUUUUUUUX!!! I got my prayers going up for ya momma that all this is going to come to a head w/ a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <3
> :dust:
> w

Nonono!!! You didn't miss it! Once you get a positive, the LH surge sometimes doesn't last very long...and that's ok...your positive still means you will ovulate within 12-24 hours...and some say 12-36...so carry on as planned...hehe. It's just the hormonal surge that goes by quickly...that's all!


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, so I DID NOT O yet??? and miss it???

I'm sooo confused right now...my surge was "short" meaning...........????

I THOUGHT for the 1st time in a long time I had EVERYTHING figured out...but now i'm back to not knowin a thing...hahahaha, OH Lord, bless us ALL this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are turning to crazy ladies....

SO OK, do you girls think I should bd 3 nights in a ROW then starting TONIGHT..?? rather than waiting for a + OPK tomorrow???
I'm definitely going to try to NOT pee for a couple of hours and take another after dinner or something...


----------



## tatertahelon

PHHHEEWWW!!!! 

Ok, NOW, I did Pee about 6:30 this morning..had to go realllly bad after temping and was TRYING TO ignore it and couldn't...so ended up peeing again around 10:30 may have been a lil before that...and that was the Pee I used for the OPK...
is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> OK, so I DID NOT O yet??? and miss it???
> 
> I'm sooo confused right now...my surge was "short" meaning...........????
> 
> I THOUGHT for the 1st time in a long time I had EVERYTHING figured out...but now i'm back to not knowin a thing...hahahaha, OH Lord, bless us ALL this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are turning to crazy ladies....
> 
> SO OK, do you girls think I should bd 3 nights in a ROW then starting TONIGHT..?? rather than waiting for a + OPK tomorrow???
> I'm definitely going to try to NOT pee for a couple of hours and take another after dinner or something...

It was positive this morning, so you should start tonight, Girlie! :winkwink:

Yeah, the OPKs just test for the Lutenizing (sp?) Hormone...or LH. LH tells you that you will ovulate within 12-24 or 12-36 hours. Even if your test said positive and now negative...you still got your positive, so you will be ovulating soon. It's ok if it's negative now...it just means the LH is going down...but you will still ovulate...don't worry!

You just get down to business and BD like crazy! Hehe....you're fine.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> PHHHEEWWW!!!!
> 
> Ok, NOW, I did Pee about 6:30 this morning..had to go realllly bad after temping and was TRYING TO ignore it and couldn't...so ended up peeing again around 10:30 may have been a lil before that...and that was the Pee I used for the OPK...
> is that a good thing or a bad thing?

I think 10:30 is fine...you can try again tonight if you want to though...but if it was positive this morning, then get busy tonight! Haha.


----------



## mommax3

Again thanks sag I now understand too :)


----------



## Sagapo75

Momma, I LOVE your pic! How CUTE!


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm breathing!!! phew..seriously was fa reaking out for a few there!! LOL...no need no need..I'm OOOOK!!!!hahaha

OK, then I'm starting BD tonight as the 3 in a rower nights!!! FO SHO!!!!
Hey sag, just wondering...how much CM are you seeing today??? I really though there'd be MORE (consistently) w/ the Mucinex..There was some dripping out after peeing yesterday and today, but internally there's NOT much at all:( Just thought if there was enough to drip out...then it would coat my finger...??? 
Also, I DID NOT think I was going to do it, still might NOT, but If i BSF...should I Do that tonight or tomorrow???
looooooove you my girls...I'd be freaking out alllll alone if it wasn't for you girls <3


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, super cute pic momma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

And Tater, yours is sooooo cute and funny! I love that blond hair. I am Greek...so there will never be blonds in this family...sigh...hehe.

Is that your family in your ticker too??


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I'm breathing!!! phew..seriously was fa reaking out for a few there!! LOL...no need no need..I'm OOOOK!!!!hahaha
> 
> OK, then I'm starting BD tonight as the 3 in a rower nights!!! FO SHO!!!!
> Hey sag, just wondering...how much CM are you seeing today??? I really though there'd be MORE (consistently) w/ the Mucinex..There was some dripping out after peeing yesterday and today, but internally there's NOT much at all:( Just thought if there was enough to drip out...then it would coat my finger...???
> Also, I DID NOT think I was going to do it, still might NOT, but If i BSF...should I Do that tonight or tomorrow???
> looooooove you my girls...I'd be freaking out alllll alone if it wasn't for you girls <3

Mine is watery today...there doesn't have to be tons...as long as it is clear and wet. If you are going to do the BSF, I would do it tonight...I did the BSF, so I am hoping it did the trick!

And I know what you mean...if it wasn't for you guys, I have no IDEA what I would do!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks...yeah, that pic cracks me up...we were in GA this summer and he was SOOO hot and wanted to go, so was being all dramatic under that tree!!! We are reallllly NOT sure where the blonde came from???? It's fading into brown now though:)

Yep, that's me and DH in the anniversary one..but since that pic I"ve shaved my head:) I donated 19inches of hair!!!!!!!!!!!! whoa

Hey, wanna know something..you mentioned that you felt your O pain..here's a CRAZY thing and I don't know what to make of it....At the doc on Friday...from the internal they told me I'd be O-ing from the L side...welll, I think for like 3 secs today MAYBE I felt a "pain" on my L side, BUT Truthfully, it's my R that's been giving me my O feeling...?? not sure what's up??????? could they have made a mistake???


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> thanks...yeah, that pic cracks me up...we were in GA this summer and he was SOOO hot and wanted to go, so was being all dramatic under that tree!!! We are reallllly NOT sure where the blonde came from???? It's fading into brown now though:)
> 
> Yep, that's me and DH in the anniversary one..but since that pic I"ve shaved my head:) I donated 19inches of hair!!!!!!!!!!!! whoa
> 
> Hey, wanna know something..you mentioned that you felt your O pain..here's a CRAZY thing and I don't know what to make of it....At the doc on Friday...from the internal they told me I'd be O-ing from the L side...welll, I think for like 3 secs today MAYBE I felt a "pain" on my L side, BUT Truthfully, it's my R that's been giving me my O feeling...?? not sure what's up??????? could they have made a mistake???

That's interesting...hmmm...MAYBE you ovulated from both???


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> thanks...yeah, that pic cracks me up...we were in GA this summer and he was SOOO hot and wanted to go, so was being all dramatic under that tree!!! We are reallllly NOT sure where the blonde came from???? It's fading into brown now though:)
> 
> Yep, that's me and DH in the anniversary one..but since that pic I"ve shaved my head:) I donated 19inches of hair!!!!!!!!!!!! whoa
> 
> Hey, wanna know something..you mentioned that you felt your O pain..here's a CRAZY thing and I don't know what to make of it....At the doc on Friday...from the internal they told me I'd be O-ing from the L side...welll, I think for like 3 secs today MAYBE I felt a "pain" on my L side, BUT Truthfully, it's my R that's been giving me my O feeling...?? not sure what's up??????? could they have made a mistake???

Thanks about my pic thats me and my 2 boys and my daughter accalia is my profile pic :) Love your boys pics tater they look like lil surfer boys :) Sag your a hottie I can see why hubby doesnt mind smep with you :blush:
My ferttility dr. told me you can o from the same side more then once in a row so maybe he noticed you o from your right side and just assumed it would be left this month, you very well could be o from the right again. He said its common and no big deal


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> thanks...yeah, that pic cracks me up...we were in GA this summer and he was SOOO hot and wanted to go, so was being all dramatic under that tree!!! We are reallllly NOT sure where the blonde came from???? It's fading into brown now though:)
> 
> Yep, that's me and DH in the anniversary one..but since that pic I"ve shaved my head:) I donated 19inches of hair!!!!!!!!!!!! whoa
> 
> Hey, wanna know something..you mentioned that you felt your O pain..here's a CRAZY thing and I don't know what to make of it....At the doc on Friday...from the internal they told me I'd be O-ing from the L side...welll, I think for like 3 secs today MAYBE I felt a "pain" on my L side, BUT Truthfully, it's my R that's been giving me my O feeling...?? not sure what's up??????? could they have made a mistake???

Where did you guys go in GA last year? We vacationed on Tybee Island, GA. We may do the same again this year. I loved it. It was quiet and fun for the kiddos.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> thanks...yeah, that pic cracks me up...we were in GA this summer and he was SOOO hot and wanted to go, so was being all dramatic under that tree!!! We are reallllly NOT sure where the blonde came from???? It's fading into brown now though:)
> 
> Yep, that's me and DH in the anniversary one..but since that pic I"ve shaved my head:) I donated 19inches of hair!!!!!!!!!!!! whoa
> 
> Hey, wanna know something..you mentioned that you felt your O pain..here's a CRAZY thing and I don't know what to make of it....At the doc on Friday...from the internal they told me I'd be O-ing from the L side...welll, I think for like 3 secs today MAYBE I felt a "pain" on my L side, BUT Truthfully, it's my R that's been giving me my O feeling...?? not sure what's up??????? could they have made a mistake???
> 
> Thanks about my pic thats me and my 2 boys and my daughter accalia is my profile pic :) Love your boys pics tater they look like lil surfer boys :) Sag your a hottie I can see why hubby doesnt mind smep with you :blush:
> My ferttility dr. told me you can o from the same side more then once in a row so maybe he noticed you o from your right side and just assumed it would be left this month, you very well could be o from the right again. He said its common and no big dealClick to expand...

Hahahaha! Thanks!

And you are right about O. I had always thought that you alternated from one side to the other every month...but my doctor said the same thing yours did. And after that I was paying close attention and I do think that the past two cycles, I O'd from the left...but this time I am pretty sure it was on the right. I have more tube on the right...hopefully that will make a difference? I have no idea...we'll see, eh?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> thanks...yeah, that pic cracks me up...we were in GA this summer and he was SOOO hot and wanted to go, so was being all dramatic under that tree!!! We are reallllly NOT sure where the blonde came from???? It's fading into brown now though:)
> 
> Yep, that's me and DH in the anniversary one..but since that pic I"ve shaved my head:) I donated 19inches of hair!!!!!!!!!!!! whoa
> 
> Hey, wanna know something..you mentioned that you felt your O pain..here's a CRAZY thing and I don't know what to make of it....At the doc on Friday...from the internal they told me I'd be O-ing from the L side...welll, I think for like 3 secs today MAYBE I felt a "pain" on my L side, BUT Truthfully, it's my R that's been giving me my O feeling...?? not sure what's up??????? could they have made a mistake???

Did you really shave your head!? Wow! That is amazing! So cool that you donated your hair!


----------



## tatertahelon

Well, I was told by the doc b/c of the internal I had on Friday that I was going to O from the left..that's why I was expecting to O from L..HAHA!!! i would ASSUME, even though I shouldn't assume EVER that that would be accurate info since they were examining my Ovary follicles...???? maybe I guess if could be both..what does that mean????? Is that normal and OK?? IDK...

We went to Jekyll Island, GA Looooved it SOOOO much..we WILL go back there every year and are hoping to buy a home there..is SOOOO gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! The very 1st hour we were there, me and Tate were swimming, petting and feeding WILD dolphins..IDK, maybe EVERYONE does that, but I hadn't ever heard of that and It was THE time of my life...If we had to leave that day, my vaca would've been MADE!!!!

Yep, shaved my head, I'll change my avatar so ya'll can see..it's like a postcard pic of my fam!!! My grammie had breast cancer and was losing her hair and I shaving w/ her was my way of standing beside her...DH also shaved his head, he donated 11 inches!!! He kept his VERY FULL beard.... 

OK, I'm guna have to pray about BSF...I'm just so up in the air about it..when did you notice tons of EWCM from the BS?


----------



## Superstoked

tatertahelon said:


> ohhh mini bus days!!!!! that's FUNNNNNY!!!!! you girls!!~just make MY DAY!!! I'm also baffled NO sympt's w/ TWEENS...wowza!!! that's AMAZING!!!
> 
> Momma, I can't believe what's going on w/ you..HOW annoyed are you?!?!? AF due in a.m huh?? what time cuz I'll be stalking!!!
> 
> Super, i gots my fx'd for a "surprise" BFP!!!! You should know pretty darn quick huh?!?!? not quite a week!!! WIll you test early?
> 
> OK, so earlier I posted that I got a +OPK and now I'm questioning that...I TOTALLY swore it was +..I even showed my 4yr old..who should be 9...and I was like hey, which line is more purple and he says, they're the same mom...and that's exactly what I THOUGHT..that was around 10:30 ish...I re-tested about 2 and it was MUCH lighter this time def NOT positive..SO, now I HAVE NOOOO clue wtheck is happening...last night was SMEP and don't really wanna do it tonight to mess up our 3 day in a row thing for O...GOSH..
> 
> I also have WAAAAAYYYY different things going on w/ me now that I've had TR..why IS that?!?!?!? It's totally different...I hate it...I'll be 30 in April so I know age DOES matter, but I can't see that being 30 can make THAT big of a diff..?
> :dust: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With my 2 children I never knew felt anything until af was late. But I was not looking for symptoms either. So I guess every pregnancy can be different. I am not feeling it so much this month...Today I have been getting some tingly feeling in my nips left one more so than the right, but nips are not sore to touch? I will test in about a week, as I am not totally sure if I did O. I have not had af visit since my MC, All messed up! lol


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks momma!!! they do huh!! They LOOOVED the beach..it was SOOOO hot though...99 but feels like 108...Ewwww boy..the water felt like hot tub..crazy a body of water THAT big can be that HOT!!!!
How do you say your daughters name?

Sag, you are hot!!!!!haha!!!! I miss my hair..I used to be hot too, but w/ my short hair(is longer than bald now!!!) I don't feel as sexy....


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> woot woot!!!! I just got a positive OPK...it's ON girls..it's ON!!!! Smep's been great, but I got bd-ing to do the next THREE nights!!! woot, then that's it, the waiting starts...:wacko:
> mucinex IS working..when I :loo: CM drips out!!!
> funny to me though, when I check w/ my finger it doesn't seem like a LOT AT ALL, but it must be plenty to be dripping:thumbup:

Have a fun :sex: and go catch that egg girl!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Well, I was told by the doc b/c of the internal I had on Friday that I was going to O from the left..that's why I was expecting to O from L..HAHA!!! i would ASSUME, even though I shouldn't assume EVER that that would be accurate info since they were examining my Ovary follicles...???? maybe I guess if could be both..what does that mean????? Is that normal and OK?? IDK...
> 
> We went to Jekyll Island, GA Looooved it SOOOO much..we WILL go back there every year and are hoping to buy a home there..is SOOOO gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! The very 1st hour we were there, me and Tate were swimming, petting and feeding WILD dolphins..IDK, maybe EVERYONE does that, but I hadn't ever heard of that and It was THE time of my life...If we had to leave that day, my vaca would've been MADE!!!!
> 
> Yep, shaved my head, I'll change my avatar so ya'll can see..it's like a postcard pic of my fam!!! My grammie had breast cancer and was losing her hair and I shaving w/ her was my way of standing beside her...DH also shaved his head, he donated 11 inches!!! He kept his VERY FULL beard....
> 
> OK, I'm guna have to pray about BSF...I'm just so up in the air about it..when did you notice tons of EWCM from the BS?

OH MY GOSH! Wild dolphins!!! That is amazing! Maybe I will check out Jeckyll Island this year....my kids would be in heaven if they got to do that!

I did notice a lot of EWCM with BSF...I was amazed that it worked that well!


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks doll!!!!
How are you feeling today preggers mama!!!??!!!! 
thinking about you :)
:flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> thanks momma!!! they do huh!! They LOOOVED the beach..it was SOOOO hot though...99 but feels like 108...Ewwww boy..the water felt like hot tub..crazy a body of water THAT big can be that HOT!!!!
> How do you say your daughters name?
> 
> Sag, you are hot!!!!!haha!!!! I miss my hair..I used to be hot too, but w/ my short hair(is longer than bald now!!!) I don't feel as sexy....

You girls are too sweet! :blush:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Super and momma : I hope you two get your :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, It WAS amazing...we had seine and were fishing...and they KNEW it, was like they smelled it....A whole pod of 6 came right up to us...were actually stealing fishy's from our net...so we'd take it up on the beach and empty it then get back in the water and they just came right to us!!!!!!!!!!!!! they were SOOOOOOO amazing...so sweet and GENTLE>..everyone knows that from Seaworld..BUT I NEVER knew how AWESOME they were in the WILD!!!! They were so gentle that they wouldn't even take the fish from our hands..we had to PUT them in their mouths!!!!
Tate put his hand 1/2 way down one's throat and brushed his hand against it's teeth...his face was priceless..thought it bit him!!!
truly was AMAZING!!! we went back and spend thanksgiving there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

awww you can't really see it tooo tooo good...but that's me but wasn't as bald there as it was when we shaved..DH shaved down down down..never NOT had hair before..Felt weird 1st couple of days!!!! Everyone mentioned how white it was...well, yea, hello, I've had hair for 29 years!!! haha


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> thanks doll!!!!
> How are you feeling today preggers mama!!!??!!!!
> thinking about you :)
> :flower:

 I've been a little upset today. I'm taking baby aspirin and some people said its good to take and others says its not. I called my OB doc and he said its okay to take( he told me it was okay to take when I started TTC). Not to listen to everything on the internet and call them for any questions. I got so upset about what the internet was saying and what others was saying it had me :cry:. Other than that I'm doing good, Thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## tatertahelon

awww, yeah, listen to your doc girl...now that your preggers I'd probably quit Googling!! ;)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> awww, yeah, listen to your doc girl...now that your preggers I'd probably quit Googling!! ;)

I think I'm going to!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, It WAS amazing...we had seine and were fishing...and they KNEW it, was like they smelled it....A whole pod of 6 came right up to us...were actually stealing fishy's from our net...so we'd take it up on the beach and empty it then get back in the water and they just came right to us!!!!!!!!!!!!! they were SOOOOOOO amazing...so sweet and GENTLE>..everyone knows that from Seaworld..BUT I NEVER knew how AWESOME they were in the WILD!!!! They were so gentle that they wouldn't even take the fish from our hands..we had to PUT them in their mouths!!!!
> Tate put his hand 1/2 way down one's throat and brushed his hand against it's teeth...his face was priceless..thought it bit him!!!
> truly was AMAZING!!! we went back and spend thanksgiving there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my gosh what an experience! Your kids will never forget that! I will definitely check it out. I've heard how nice Jekyll Island is...we were contemplating going back to Tybee or going to the Destin area, FL. I miss clear waters...so Destin was my way to pretend I am in the Caribbean again but not have to pay for the airfare for all the kids...but now I am going to check out Jekyll Island too!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> awww you can't really see it tooo tooo good...but that's me but wasn't as bald there as it was when we shaved..DH shaved down down down..never NOT had hair before..Felt weird 1st couple of days!!!! Everyone mentioned how white it was...well, yea, hello, I've had hair for 29 years!!! haha

I love the new pic! I changed my profile pic to one of my and my hubby...


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, well here's a better pic...I'm not leaving it up for long LOL
if it weren't for my BOBS..at Tate calls them, wouldn't know I was girl!!!!!
hahaha!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Saga where are you at in your cycle?

CD14, I am pretty sure I ovulated this morning! Yaayyy!

And I love your pic too! I love seeing what everyone looks like!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Saga where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> CD14, I am pretty sure I ovulated this morning! Yaayyy!
> 
> And I love your pic too! I love seeing what everyone looks like!Click to expand...

 Well catch that egg girl!!!


----------



## Superstoked

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> thanks doll!!!!
> How are you feeling today preggers mama!!!??!!!!
> thinking about you :)
> :flower:
> 
> I've been a little upset today. I'm taking baby aspirin and some people said its good to take and others says its not. I called my OB doc and he said its okay to take( he told me it was okay to take when I started TTC). Not to listen to everything on the internet and call them for any questions. I got so upset about what the internet was saying and what others was saying it had me :cry:. Other than that I'm doing good, Thanks!!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

I just PO another stick..it's definitely negative..so I guess it's A SUUUPER good thing I did that one at 10:30 this morning b/c usually I don't do one before 1pm..since it was + and the rest today weren't I would have TOTALLY missed it


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> thanks doll!!!!
> How are you feeling today preggers mama!!!??!!!!
> thinking about you :)
> :flower:
> 
> I've been a little upset today. I'm taking baby aspirin and some people said its good to take and others says its not. I called my OB doc and he said its okay to take( he told me it was okay to take when I started TTC). Not to listen to everything on the internet and call them for any questions. I got so upset about what the internet was saying and what others was saying it had me :cry:. Other than that I'm doing good, Thanks!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Awww...:hug: Your doctor says it's okay, so you will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Superstoked said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> thanks doll!!!!
> How are you feeling today preggers mama!!!??!!!!
> thinking about you :)
> :flower:
> 
> I've been a little upset today. I'm taking baby aspirin and some people said its good to take and others says its not. I called my OB doc and he said its okay to take( he told me it was okay to take when I started TTC). Not to listen to everything on the internet and call them for any questions. I got so upset about what the internet was saying and what others was saying it had me :cry:. Other than that I'm doing good, Thanks!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I just PO another stick..it's definitely negative..so I guess it's A SUUUPER good thing I did that one at 10:30 this morning b/c usually I don't do one before 1pm..since it was + and the rest today weren't I would have TOTALLY missed it

Just jump your hubby when he gets home! That's my plan tonight too...as a matter of fact, he just got home...and he is going out tonight to play poker with the guys...I told him before he leaves, he has some business to attend to...hehe. :winkwink:

Tater, I looked at your pic and your profile pic too...and you look tall and thin! I am jealous...hehe. I am only 5 feet tall even...and if I so much as sniff a carrot, I swear I gain 5 lbs. I am still trying to work off the 10 I gained after surgery!! It'll come off...as long as I keep using my treadmill...which is good for my booty AND good for TTC...hehe.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> thanks doll!!!!
> How are you feeling today preggers mama!!!??!!!!
> thinking about you :)
> :flower:
> 
> I've been a little upset today. I'm taking baby aspirin and some people said its good to take and others says its not. I called my OB doc and he said its okay to take( he told me it was okay to take when I started TTC). Not to listen to everything on the internet and call them for any questions. I got so upset about what the internet was saying and what others was saying it had me :cry:. Other than that I'm doing good, Thanks!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww...:hug: Your doctor says it's okay, so you will be fine! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, I'm tall and thin...about 118 right now...think my hair added a few extra pounds, but I'm up and down...somedays I look 4mo preggers..ahaha, 

well, Ok, I'm SORRY to obsess about my OPK's to you girls..but the more time that goes by the darker the lines looking it's def NOT darker than control line, but it's SOOO close it's hard to tell..it's def darker than the one at 2 today, so what's that about?? IDK what to do?? start 3 in a row tonight or wait till tomorrow...in the SMEP plan it tells you to BD every OTHER night at CD8...which we did which made LAST night a BD night..so if we do it tonight and the next 2 that makes 4 days in a row..."DeAnna's plan(SMEP)" doesn't say what to do if your OPK is + on a night right after THE night..know what I'm saying..so DO we start tonight or wait til tomorrow?????????


----------



## tatertahelon

nice port a potty behind our fam pic LOL


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, I'm tall and thin...about 118 right now...think my hair added a few extra pounds, but I'm up and down...somedays I look 4mo preggers..ahaha,
> 
> well, Ok, I'm SORRY to obsess about my OPK's to you girls..but the more time that goes by the darker the lines looking it's def NOT darker than control line, but it's SOOO close it's hard to tell..it's def darker than the one at 2 today, so what's that about?? IDK what to do?? start 3 in a row tonight or wait till tomorrow...in the SMEP plan it tells you to BD every OTHER night at CD8...which we did which made LAST night a BD night..so if we do it tonight and the next 2 that makes 4 days in a row..."DeAnna's plan(SMEP)" doesn't say what to do if your OPK is + on a night right after THE night..know what I'm saying..so DO we start tonight or wait til tomorrow?????????

Hmmm...I dunno...I haven't done SMEP yet...but, all I know is that once you get a positive, you'll be ovulating soon...so I probably wouldn't wait...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

When I did SMEP we where BD every other day my opk was + the day after the day we already had BD so we actully ended up BD 4 days in a row.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> nice port a potty behind our fam pic LOL

I didn't know that's what it was! Hahaha...I thought it was a play house or something! HAHAHA!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I thought I would let you know that I changed my profile pic to my 4 boys.


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, thanks TTC, so that's the same scenario as us then..bd'd last night and now tonight...OK< just to be safe, We will start our 3 in a rows tonight..it's just SOOOO close that I can't tell...Like I've already said, it's NOT darker, but soooo sooo close....
TTC, was your + DARKER than control line?


----------



## tatertahelon

I couldn't have that"playhouse" back there!!! LOL OK, I"M DONE changing AVATAR for now ;)
Love you girls...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Put a pillow under your hips and lay there for 30 mins. That also help TTC along with the SMEP. I did both of these.


----------



## tatertahelon

I did put a pillow under me..well, 1st night DH doubled as the pillow:haha: but last night used a pillow..I didn't make:nope: it 30 min...only about 15... but now that we are getting it on FOR REAL I'll do the 30 thanks TTC you doll!!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> OK, thanks TTC, so that's the same scenario as us then..bd'd last night and now tonight...OK< just to be safe, We will start our 3 in a rows tonight..it's just SOOOO close that I can't tell...Like I've already said, it's NOT darker, but soooo sooo close....
> TTC, was your + DARKER than control line?

Very close. Sometimes they did not seem has dark. I got the clear blue easy ovultion test the ones with the O:) this time and they are a lot easier to read.I used it along with my test strips to make sure it was +. Yep, you are in the same scenario has we were.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> I did put a pillow under me..well, 1st night DH doubled as the pillow:haha: but last night used a pillow..I didn't make:nope: it 30 min...only about 15... but now that we are getting it on FOR REAL I'll do the 30 thanks TTC you doll!!!!!!

You are welcome!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK, thanks TTC, so that's the same scenario as us then..bd'd last night and now tonight...OK< just to be safe, We will start our 3 in a rows tonight..it's just SOOOO close that I can't tell...Like I've already said, it's NOT darker, but soooo sooo close....
> TTC, was your + DARKER than control line?
> 
> Very close. Sometimes they did not seem has dark. I got the clear blue easy ovultion test the ones with the O:) this time and they are a lot easier to read.I used it along with my test strips to make sure it was +. Yep, you are in the same scenario has we were.Click to expand...

I use the Clearblue Easy digital too...I think I would drive myself crazy trying to read them without the digital...


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I thought I would let you know that I changed my profile pic to my 4 boys.

TTC! Your boys are adorable!!!! You are going to have FIVE! WOW! That will put you where I will be if my hubby and I really have two more...holy moly! Hahaha.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> OK, thanks TTC, so that's the same scenario as us then..bd'd last night and now tonight...OK< just to be safe, We will start our 3 in a rows tonight..it's just SOOOO close that I can't tell...Like I've already said, it's NOT darker, but soooo sooo close....
> TTC, was your + DARKER than control line?
> 
> Very close. Sometimes they did not seem has dark. I got the clear blue easy ovultion test the ones with the O:) this time and they are a lot easier to read.I used it along with my test strips to make sure it was +. Yep, you are in the same scenario has we were.Click to expand...
> 
> I use the Clearblue Easy digital too...I think I would drive myself crazy trying to read them without the digital...Click to expand...

 I does drive you crazy trying to read them. The only why I could tell the change really good was to tape them to a piece of paper so I could look at the diffients in the color of lines. I also put the date and time that I took them.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I would let you know that I changed my profile pic to my 4 boys.
> 
> TTC! Your boys are adorable!!!! You are going to have FIVE! WOW! That will put you where I will be if my hubby and I really have two more...holy moly! Hahaha.Click to expand...

 Thanks!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well I'll talk to you ladies later. I gotta go fix supper. Have fun :sex: and catching the egg. Take Care! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, you'd think they'd make it a less stress process...I mean, put a diff color line or something...how hard is it to know if what's darker...DUMB....I probably will just start tonight :) if it would happen to test + tomorrow too, no harm done....?

How much are the digi's? have a great night w/ your fam ttc!!!!
Sag, if you turn up missin,we all know what your doing!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

sag, I know you have it, and anyone else...I'm wondering how do ya'll get the color/number chart below your temp chart on FF?? I want that..b/c I've been writing it all down for the last month and am real tired of doing it that way..that color chart looks sooooo much easier, but I can't figure it out...WHY is ff so difficult for me?!?!? Gosh
Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## sherylb

I told her how ^^


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, you'd think they'd make it a less stress process...I mean, put a diff color line or something...how hard is it to know if what's darker...DUMB....I probably will just start tonight :) if it would happen to test + tomorrow too, no harm done....?
> 
> How much are the digi's? have a great night w/ your fam ttc!!!!
> Sag, if you turn up missin,we all know what your doing!!!!!:winkwink:

*Hi Sherylb!!!* I saw that this is your first cycle of TTC. When was your TR?

Yep, Tater, had to take a break there! :winkwink:Hahaha...my hubby is officially off to play poker. He needs his guy time.

I get my girl time tomorrow...6 of my girlfriends are coming over to watch the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Reunion show! Love it! Anyone else watch?


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> yeah, you'd think they'd make it a less stress process...I mean, put a diff color line or something...how hard is it to know if what's darker...DUMB....I probably will just start tonight :) if it would happen to test + tomorrow too, no harm done....?
> 
> How much are the digi's? have a great night w/ your fam ttc!!!!
> Sag, if you turn up missin,we all know what your doing!!!!!:winkwink:
> 
> *Hi Sherylb!!!* I saw that this is your first cycle of TTC. When was your TR?
> 
> Yep, Tater, had to take a break there! :winkwink:Hahaha...my hubby is officially off to play poker. He needs his guy time.
> 
> I get my girl time tomorrow...6 of my girlfriends are coming over to watch the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Reunion show! Love it! Anyone else watch?Click to expand...

Man i missed so much when I stopped reading to make dinner, bath the kids and put them to bed lol 
TTC I love your pic and your profile pic is great your boys are so cure!
Tater you bitch!!! i would love to be that skinny lol when im in my 2ww im to consumed to workout lol it's like im a 2week worker outer haha oh and i love love food especially chocolate:blush:
Sag I love the housewives and teen mom my poor husband hates when i make him watch it so I usually go to my room :)
not sure who asked but my daughters name is A-kail-ya its from greek mythology she was (sp) romus and reemus wolf mother
ok I think I covered it all oh wait ttc STAY OFF GOOGLE its so bad fro the brain!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> yeah, you'd think they'd make it a less stress process...I mean, put a diff color line or something...how hard is it to know if what's darker...DUMB....I probably will just start tonight :) if it would happen to test + tomorrow too, no harm done....?
> 
> How much are the digi's? have a great night w/ your fam ttc!!!!
> Sag, if you turn up missin,we all know what your doing!!!!!:winkwink:
> 
> *Hi Sherylb!!!* I saw that this is your first cycle of TTC. When was your TR?
> 
> Yep, Tater, had to take a break there! :winkwink:Hahaha...my hubby is officially off to play poker. He needs his guy time.
> 
> I get my girl time tomorrow...6 of my girlfriends are coming over to watch the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Reunion show! Love it! Anyone else watch?Click to expand...
> 
> Man i missed so much when I stopped reading to make dinner, bath the kids and put them to bed lol
> TTC I love your pic and your profile pic is great your boys are so cure!
> Tater you bitch!!! i would love to be that skinny lol when im in my 2ww im to consumed to workout lol it's like im a 2week worker outer haha oh and i love love food especially chocolate:blush:
> Sag I love the housewives and teen mom my poor husband hates when i make him watch it so I usually go to my room :)
> not sure who asked but my daughters name is A-kail-ya its from greek mythology she was (sp) romus and reemus wolf mother
> ok I think I covered it all oh wait ttc STAY OFF GOOGLE its so bad fro the brain!!!!Click to expand...

I just got the energy and the drive back to start working out around Christmas...but then there is so much FOOD at Christmas...and FOOD was and is my first true love...haha... So around New Years I told my hubby I wanted to start running again....so what did he do? He went out and bought me the treadmill I wanted so I don't have to run in the cold. I love that man...

And Tater, let me guess....you are one of those tall, thin Goddesses who are just NATURALLY thin? Jealous again...haha...I am worried about turning into Jaba the Hut in a mumu when I get pregnant...hehe.

Momma, I watch ALL the Housewives...but Beverly Hills are my favorite. I am so glad that the New York ones are coming back on...I love them too! And do you have any idea if the OC housewives will ever be back? I am starting to wonder...Oh, and get this...my hubby is the sweetest man...he watches the Housewives with me! HA! All his buddies make relentless fun of him for it...but he does and he likes it!


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, nevermind on the the FF chart...my GF sherylb hooked me up!!! She's not a TR girl though!!GO SHERlYB THIS you mo GIRL!!!!

OK i'm out on the housewives convo..IDK about it...Geez ladies,, I spend all my time on the internet LOL

You guys are TOO silly!!! sag, I can't see the rest of your bod..but if it matches your face girl you guna make the mumu look HoT when you preggers!!!! AND, no wonder the crazy man at Walgreens was hitting on ya;)
When i got preggers w/ my 1st I was 90 lbs..just always a small built girl ..but let me just tell you that I GAIN the weight when am full of baby..1st son I gained 72lbs, Tate I gained 69, and w/ Tahelon i gained 68...so don't be fooled!!! where I have my Biggest tat's(besides my sleeve) side, lower back, that's where I got all my stretch marks ICK...but next bfp I get I'm going to get HUUGE again, I PROMISE...I'll be unrecongnizable...

Yeah, i saw you were gone Sag..I knew!!!!! 
I'm about to disappear here in a while TOO!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

and momma, whatchU talking about girl...all you girls are small....

Sillies!!!

:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

momma, how you feeling as the night goes on??? you still having all that weirdness??


----------



## sherylb

Sorry I didn't mean to mislead. I was looking for Tater's signature and this was where her last post was.


----------



## tatertahelon

sag, real fast, is there a time limit of BSF like put it in before bd or just whenever?
Thanks girl!! it's almost BD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> sag, real fast, is there a time limit of BSF like put it in before bd or just whenever?
> Thanks girl!! it's almost BD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I'm not Sag...but I thought someone said about 30-45 min before bd'ing:thumbup: Hope you catch the egg:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

that's OK, thanks faith!!
OK, well, I DID end up doing it...and has only been about maybe 15min..so now just waiting!!!
THANKS LOTS!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

see if this works for my chart??
I'm trying reeds, I'm trying!! LOL
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, you'd think they'd make it a less stress process...I mean, put a diff color line or something...how hard is it to know if what's darker...DUMB....I probably will just start tonight :) if it would happen to test + tomorrow too, no harm done....?
> 
> How much are the digi's? have a great night w/ your fam ttc!!!!
> Sag, if you turn up missin,we all know what your doing!!!!!:winkwink:

I think the digi's cost around between 25 and 30 I think.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> sag, real fast, is there a time limit of BSF like put it in before bd or just whenever?
> Thanks girl!! it's almost BD TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ooooh! I am just now seeing this! I did it about 2 hours before BD...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> see if this works for my chart??
> I'm trying reeds, I'm trying!! LOL
> My Ovulation Chart

I can see it. How did you get it to let us look at it without asking for a password??


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, you'd think they'd make it a less stress process...I mean, put a diff color line or something...how hard is it to know if what's darker...DUMB....I probably will just start tonight :) if it would happen to test + tomorrow too, no harm done....?
> 
> How much are the digi's? have a great night w/ your fam ttc!!!!
> Sag, if you turn up missin,we all know what your doing!!!!!:winkwink:

A great place to buy digi opks is Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Digital-Ovulation-Tests-20-Count/dp/B002VLYAOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296104475&sr=8-1 

These are GREAT to use in conjunction with IC opks...just helps confirm when your unsure *if the test line is darker than the control line:wacko:* on the IC opks...I just use them as confirmation...this way a box of 20 lasts me several months:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater I so see your chart...looking good hun. Now just put that link in your signature and we can look at it any time you want us too without having to post it again. I think you should be fine with BSF as well as long as it didn't feel gritty I am sure if all absorbed. XX


----------



## mommax3

Ok girls I did'nt wake up with af like I normally do, I made hubby have a quicky to hurry it along and still nothing! Im crampy so im sure its coming, If its not here by the time I go to bed then im stumped because thats NEVER happened! I dd poas ic this morning and it was negative so its gonna be a long day I have alot or running around to do hope she doesnt show up when im out, that would be bad (Im putting a pad on just incase)
Oh another thing I have alot of lotiony cm when i woke up I rean to the bathroom with tampon in hand but it was a false alarm. hmmmmm


----------



## tatertahelon

weeeeeeeiiird momma:shrug:
I know when you are used to something, but WAITING for something and it's all different....eeerrrrgggg it's annoying..I'm annoyed for you:winkwink:

Hope af hurries up and gets here so you can get it over w/....cracking me up making DH get busy this morning!!!:haha:

:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

WHHAT IS MY TICKER DOING????LOL

THANKS for the digi advice..not planning on needing any for next Mo ;)
BUT good to know..

Thanks for looking at my chart YAY!! finally..I got it on here!! Is it speaking to anyone..LOL Is it showing you "something"!!!!?????
IDK what it's saying:shrug:

So, the BSF, hmmm...I'm not sure how I could do it wrong, but not sure I did it as accurate as I should have..?? I followed the directions I found, but seemed soooo thick on my finger and REAL dry(obviously) when i was trying to put it in...It did make CM..but not really enough to be noticeable, or wowing..We'll see

:hugs: :hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

ticker? wtheck


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> ticker? wtheck

Haha, I see your ticker! And I have no idea!

I definitely ovulated yesterday when I thought I did. My temps rose this morning. What are your temps like this AM, Tater? Still temping?

And tell me how you were able to get a link to your chart that does not prompt the viewer to use a password!
 



Attached Files:







chart- jan 27.pdf
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tatertahelon

ahahha, IDK, how I did that w/ my chart..??? It's a miracle!!!
Yep, i'm still temping..it went down just a TEENY bit from yesterday..not sure what that means..
I'm definitely O-ing today and it's DEFINITELY from the L side..ewww buddy it's sore...My OPK today was negative...so I'm REALLy glad we started bd-ing last night starting the 3 in a row's ...
I think my ticker is OK now..?!?!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, on ff, I went to my calendar and chart page then right beside where you click the box to enter you "periods/signs" there the box for "home page setup" I clicked that then there's 4 options..."change URL", "add password", "preview" and "get sharing codes/buttons" click on get sharing codes/buttons box.then there's the HTML OR bbt code..I just copied the bbCode..and added then I THINK i just pasted it to my post...bc REEDS looked at it and said that worked, now I just needed to add it to my signature, so ya'll can look at it whenever..w/out ME having to paste it on my post...I haven't done that yet...I will though...
let me know if that works..?


----------



## tatertahelon

actually it looks like my temp went UP a lil from yesterday not down...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> ahahha, IDK, how I did that w/ my chart..??? It's a miracle!!!
> Yep, i'm still temping..it went down just a TEENY bit from yesterday..not sure what that means..
> I'm definitely O-ing today and it's DEFINITELY from the L side..ewww buddy it's sore...My OPK today was negative...so I'm REALLy glad we started bd-ing last night starting the 3 in a row's ...
> I think my ticker is OK now..?!?!
> :hug:

Ahhh...if you are Oing today, you will see some sort of rise tomorrow. We are one day apart. Cool, eh?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> actually it looks like my temp went UP a lil from yesterday not down...

Yeah, I just looked at your chart again and the temp increase is only slight. Tomorrow you should see a significant difference. Did you see mine?


----------



## tatertahelon

ToTaLLy!!!! it's great to be sooo close w/ someone through all of this...even though our cycles ARE SOO different..we still can go through it together!!!
What is you expected date of af..??even though I am NOT expecting af's this month!!!!!!!!!!!!

Has ANYONE heard from Jasmine????


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah, I did see yours..it's crazy..like flat, flat, flat, flat then WAMO...WAAAAY up there...it's crazy how that works!!!! Thanks for sharing... it'll be fun to overlay them after a couple of cycles:)


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah, I did see yours..it's crazy..like flat, flat, flat, flat then WAMO...WAAAAY up there...it's crazy how that works!!!! Thanks for sharing... it'll be fun to overlay them after a couple of cycles:)

Yep, I followed the exact same pattern last time...flat, flat, flat...then whammo!

Last cycle, my flat temps were 97.18....but this time, my flat temps were 96.8 and the jump after ovulation was bigger this time because my temps were lower pre-O. I have no idea if the low beginning temps mean anything...but, hey, I am grasping at straws here...and I hope it does mean good things and maybe, just maybe, I will be preggers this month....hoping, hoping, hoping...for ALL of us!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> ToTaLLy!!!! it's great to be sooo close w/ someone through all of this...even though our cycles ARE SOO different..we still can go through it together!!!
> What is you expected date of af..??even though I am NOT expecting af's this month!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Has ANYONE heard from Jasmine????

Noooo...and I am getting worried for Jasmine....

FF says AF is due on February 9 and that is what I calculated too. But, I am with you...I am being positive and planning for it to stay away this time...


----------



## tatertahelon

hmmm, weird how it changes...crazy woman body.LOL
I posted a message on Jas's profile where are you...there were posts from ppl though congratulating her on her BFP..so I don't know..?

I think mine was Feb 11...that's according to 29 day cycle..it's usually 28 or 29...we'll see..I"M NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT ss this month..I AM going to record how I feel and what's going on..BUT I REFUSE to ss this time..it made me crazy last month and I was even more disappointed when the bfn came than normal..it's not worth it for me


----------



## sherylb

Ok, I got tater's ticker going. And changed it to something prettier.


----------



## sherylb

And tater now that I have seen you pledge not to SS I am going to hold you to it if you start to.


----------



## Sagapo75

sherylb said:


> Ok, I got tater's ticker going. And changed it to something prettier.

Thank you so much, Sherylb! They say you learn something new every day and you helped me learn my new thing today. I have seen the FF tickers before, but I had NO idea that you could click them and see someone's chart! How 'bout that! I've added mine now....thanks again, Sherylb!


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm NOT ss..NO NO NO!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

IDK if I like this ticker as well..I love the FROG and the bubbles..but I liked how the other one said CD whatever and however many more days until whatever..I confuse so easily the other one may be better...wonder if I can have both...?b/c it IS really awesome that you can click and chart stalk...
Thanks Sheryl!!!


----------



## mommax3

tater when was your TR?


----------



## tatertahelon

it was Feb 16th 2010


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> it was Feb 16th 2010

I just could'nt remember what you said it was, This would be the perfect time to get preggo with your lil sicky bean it will be like your year anniversary :)


----------



## tatertahelon

yeahhhh!!! that'd be fun!!!! :)I'll take it!!!!!!
there's so many different dates, I can't keep anyone's straight..maybe you and sag are OCT..?but I don't really know that for sure LOL


----------



## tatertahelon

af start Momma??


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> af start Momma??

yeah were october its in small print in our signatures :)
No af im pretty crampy so im just waiting, what a pain:growlmad:


----------



## mommax3

would it be bad if i used a heating pad?


----------



## tatertahelon

that sux...hate when you are used to something and it doesn't do what it's supposed to :(

No, I don't think it's bad to use a heating pad..I've never had cramps too bad that I needed one, but I know girls that have...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeahhhh!!! that'd be fun!!!! :)I'll take it!!!!!!
> there's so many different dates, I can't keep anyone's straight..maybe you and sag are OCT..?but I don't really know that for sure LOL

Yep, I'm in the October class! Haha... 10/15/2010


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> af start Momma??
> 
> yeah were october its in small print in our signatures :)
> No af im pretty crampy so im just waiting, what a pain:growlmad:Click to expand...

I know what you mean! I am keeping my fingers crossed that the :witch: doesn't get you.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> would it be bad if i used a heating pad?

Not at all! I don't think they get hot enough to alter your body temp significantly...the only time it would be a problem is if it was hot enough to cause your temp to elevate so much that it caused your blood pressure to rise...but that really only happens with saunas and jacuzzis...so no worries. 

After my TL, I had cramps so bad I would need to stay in BED! It was awful and all the Tylenol in the world didn't touch it. My AF was also extremely heavy...my TR doctor said that having the reversal would help with all that...and so far, he is RIGHT! After that first cycle from h-e-double hockey sticks, they have been so much BETTER!


----------



## Sagapo75

Does anyone else run??

I am newly getting back into it and this week my calves and especially my shins have been hurting and burning...but only when I run. As soon as I stop, I am okay. It doesn't feel like shin splints, so I have no idea what is going on...I think I just need to keep running, and take quick breaks as needed, until I push through it until that stops happening...this happen to anyone else???


----------



## mommax3

sag - my periods are not to bad anymore but im trying to make it come and 2 months ago i used a heating pad and I got my perod shortly after. That time I was positive i was not preggo this time im pretty sure but not positive just playing on the safe side :)
I run on my treadmill and i too get burning in my schins Im not sure why I always have and i hate it I dont mind running but as soon as this happens it makes me want to stop 
I have to be honest i dont really push through it it hurts to bad butyour probably right if you do it will eventually go away :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> sag - my periods are not to bad anymore but im trying to make it come and 2 months ago i used a heating pad and I got my perod shortly after. That time I was positive i was not preggo this time im pretty sure but not positive just playing on the safe side :)
> I run on my treadmill and i too get burning in my schins Im not sure why I always have and i hate it I dont mind running but as soon as this happens it makes me want to stop
> I have to be honest i dont really push through it it hurts to bad butyour probably right if you do it will eventually go away :)

I know! I had to start and stop today...a lot...I still kept my heart rate up...but I just hated having to interrupt my run...maybe I need to drink more water or something...I dunno...but I am going to keep on keepin' on...haha.


----------



## mommax3

You go girl!!! maybe you will pass on some of your energy to me today I just took an hour nap and im still tired lol! I will google the burning schins


----------



## mommax3

I just looked up the schins burning thing and there were no real good answers check your shoes, properly stretch, and Ice non of that really helps huh


----------



## tatertahelon

I don't run...I would die...I hate running, death is better :) haha, seriously though... so I can't help w/ the burning shins...

but goat head and pass ME some a that energy bc we just took a 2 hr nap...and I DO NOT wanna be awake..thinking O has something to do w/ this...This is 1st mo charting everything...so we'll see, but I'm pretty sure I run outta steam during O...? 

love ya my TR girls!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I don't run...I would die...I hate running, death is better :) haha, seriously though... so I can't help w/ the burning shins...
> 
> but goat head and pass ME some a that energy bc we just took a 2 hr nap...and I DO NOT wanna be awake..thinking O has something to do w/ this...This is 1st mo charting everything...so we'll see, but I'm pretty sure I run outta steam during O...?
> 
> love ya my TR girls!!!!

Hahaha... Oh, I think I could die sometimes while I am running...but, it's either torture myself with running, or have a big ol' butt. I choose torture...and energy? Who has the energy? Haha... I just got home from picking up my kiddos and I have to get busy cleaning the house because my girlfriends are coming over tonight...and I can BARELY keep my eyes open!


----------



## Dash

Sagapo75 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sag - my periods are not to bad anymore but im trying to make it come and 2 months ago i used a heating pad and I got my perod shortly after. That time I was positive i was not preggo this time im pretty sure but not positive just playing on the safe side :)
> I run on my treadmill and i too get burning in my schins Im not sure why I always have and i hate it I dont mind running but as soon as this happens it makes me want to stop
> I have to be honest i dont really push through it it hurts to bad butyour probably right if you do it will eventually go away :)
> 
> I know! I had to start and stop today...a lot...I still kept my heart rate up...but I just hated having to interrupt my run...maybe I need to drink more water or something...I dunno...but I am going to keep on keepin' on...haha.Click to expand...

Try taking potassium, and a Cal/Mag supplement. Keeps muscle cramps away!

Cal/Mag is also great for cramping during periods.

It ALSO keeps the uterus from being irritable when your pregnant.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> sag - my periods are not to bad anymore but im trying to make it come and 2 months ago i used a heating pad and I got my perod shortly after. That time I was positive i was not preggo this time im pretty sure but not positive just playing on the safe side :)
> I run on my treadmill and i too get burning in my schins Im not sure why I always have and i hate it I dont mind running but as soon as this happens it makes me want to stop
> I have to be honest i dont really push through it it hurts to bad butyour probably right if you do it will eventually go away :)
> 
> I know! I had to start and stop today...a lot...I still kept my heart rate up...but I just hated having to interrupt my run...maybe I need to drink more water or something...I dunno...but I am going to keep on keepin' on...haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Try taking potassium, and a Cal/Mag supplement. Keeps muscle cramps away!
> 
> Cal/Mag is also great for cramping during periods.
> 
> It ALSO keeps the uterus from being irritable when your pregnant.Click to expand...

Thanks good to know but im not really in pain I just thought the heat would make my period come, i never tried it I took a nap instead lol


----------



## needafriend

I am with dash...cal/mag is a God sent for cramps


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Try taking potassium, and a Cal/Mag supplement. Keeps muscle cramps away!

Cal/Mag is also great for cramping during periods.

It ALSO keeps the uterus from being irritable when your pregnant.[/QUOTE]

_Thanks for this info! I'm going o try this_


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey Momma, did af getcha yet??
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

is anyone on here??? I"M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT happy right now...AAAARRRRRGGGGG and I JUST need to vent it out...

I O'd today, we've been doing SMEP since Friday..CD8...well yesterday I got my + OPK so it started the 3 nites in a row...TODAY I freaking O..just went to bd and freaking DH can't get the job done...I'm so PO..SERIOUSLY...the ONLY freaking day I NEED the spermies to flow and he can't even get me 1..wth??? I'm just not happy..so what now..all this mucinex, charting, tracking, bd-ing..for NOTHING...It's just a bunch of crap..he's tired and can't get off..?? Really, hmmmm... I tried to get him in the bathroom to get me a sample and he's like, really, i can't get off w/ you..I'm going to get it done in a cup..? probably NOT, but worth a shot..I just can't even believe this..I'm so annoyed...............................................
BIG OLD GRRUUMPY face


----------



## fluterby429

aww tater sorry hun remember you may not O today. it might b tomorrow so bd tomorrow for good measure and you should have some swimmrrs still in there from earlier bd sessions. good luck!


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks....I just really feel like it was O today, and if it was I'm out...probably.....There was sooo much L side pain today and OPK was + yesterday...it's just SO annoying..I can't believe this...
thanks though..feels better to talk to someone<3


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> is anyone on here??? I"M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT happy right now...AAAARRRRRGGGGG and I JUST need to vent it out...
> 
> I O'd today, we've been doing SMEP since Friday..CD8...well yesterday I got my + OPK so it started the 3 nites in a row...TODAY I freaking O..just went to bd and freaking DH can't get the job done...I'm so PO..SERIOUSLY...the ONLY freaking day I NEED the spermies to flow and he can't even get me 1..wth??? I'm just not happy..so what now..all this mucinex, charting, tracking, bd-ing..for NOTHING...It's just a bunch of crap..he's tired and can't get off..?? Really, hmmmm... I tried to get him in the bathroom to get me a sample and he's like, really, i can't get off w/ you..I'm going to get it done in a cup..? probably NOT, but worth a shot..I just can't even believe this..I'm so annoyed...............................................
> BIG OLD GRRUUMPY face


This was ME last cycle....charting stress, tons of opks (first month of this) and FINALLY I get + opk and dh is too tired.:ninja: I was pissed too! Always ready...except when we REALLY need them to be. They just can't understand how consuming this is to us:dohh: The next morning I let him know that ALL of my focus on O time WAS FOR NOTHING...as I was sure I O'd that night. Anyway, come to find out, I didn't actually O until 2 days later...according to my temps. You may not be out yet..wait and see what your temps do. Try to bd in the morning..if you can. I know it's soooo hard when you're not happy with dh at the time. In the long run, you end up hurting your chances for conceiving by being mad and "punishing him" (like I did) then you're certain to not be PG this cycle. :hugs: I'm sorry..I totally understand how you're feeling:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Fluter: When will your dh be home:winkwink: So excited for you:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks Faith..I couldn't believe it ;/
I doubt we'll do it in the morning...4pm is probably the earliest and I may try to make it happen...IDK,have a feeling that it's guna be the same thing tomorrow as tonight and not sure what to do about that...nothing I can do really I guess except be out this MONTH AGAIN>>>ARRRRRGGGGGG


----------



## tatertahelon

I'd a rather him say that he didn't wanna bd rather than bd and get nothing but a lil penetration and then a limp noodle,,that's mean I know I'm being a brat..but it's O time and there's no messing w/ me and O time


----------



## liberty2011

Same here I have had two miscarriages in 2010 after my reversal....I have had everytest possible done as I am a bit pushie and refuse to wait for the third mc. I have seen this trend in TR patients, maybe our bodies need to get back in the swing of things!! M RE said bad luck! Geese I hate waiting!


----------



## famof6

Tater,Did you tell DH that it was O day?I have found that my DH does better not knowing.We really didn't have alot of problems when he did know,but I could tell he felt pressured and it would take longer to get the job done.,and that was the last thing I wanted while doing the smep.I say you already got enough spermies in there waiting for that egg hun!GL


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: heya ladies..

welcome to any new ladies i may have missed!!
:nope: I am out for this month and the witch got me... :cry:
its so annoying when you have a load of symptons then your AF arrives!
but I am ok now, and planning for February.. 

How is everyone else doing???

Brrrrrr its so cold over here!! xx


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> is anyone on here??? I"M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT happy right now...AAAARRRRRGGGGG and I JUST need to vent it out...
> 
> I O'd today, we've been doing SMEP since Friday..CD8...well yesterday I got my + OPK so it started the 3 nites in a row...TODAY I freaking O..just went to bd and freaking DH can't get the job done...I'm so PO..SERIOUSLY...the ONLY freaking day I NEED the spermies to flow and he can't even get me 1..wth??? I'm just not happy..so what now..all this mucinex, charting, tracking, bd-ing..for NOTHING...It's just a bunch of crap..he's tired and can't get off..?? Really, hmmmm... I tried to get him in the bathroom to get me a sample and he's like, really, i can't get off w/ you..I'm going to get it done in a cup..? probably NOT, but worth a shot..I just can't even believe this..I'm so annoyed...............................................
> BIG OLD GRRUUMPY face

Oh no....sorry, Honey! But it's okay, you've been doing SMEP and there are already spermies in there. That should be enough...:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: heya ladies..
> 
> welcome to any new ladies i may have missed!!
> :nope: I am out for this month and the witch got me... :cry:
> its so annoying when you have a load of symptons then your AF arrives!
> but I am ok now, and planning for February..
> 
> How is everyone else doing???
> 
> Brrrrrr its so cold over here!! xx

Aggghhhhh! So sorry the :witch: got you. I hate her! But...you can start your plan of attack this cycle and hopefully this will be the lucky one for you. And I know what you mean. I was saying yesterday that all the AF symptoms I had before TR are now different, so I have no idea what to expect and it keeps me guessing...and makes me crazy...haha...


----------



## mommax3

Sorry the witch got you angel :( Still no AF here what the hell!!! Im def. not preggo I have poas like twice a day now grrrr! It must be because Im stressing so much. All this mc talk is sad too :( I want a baby NOW!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Sorry the witch got you angel :( Still no AF here what the hell!!! Im def. not preggo I have poas like twice a day now grrrr! It must be because Im stressing so much. All this mc talk is sad too :( I want a baby NOW!!!!!!!!!! lol

I know what you mean...my doctor said that the only thing bad about early testing...which we all do...is that they pick up early miscarriages...which we would never have known about had we not been testing early...so maybe that is part of the cause of the inflated numbers...that doesn't account for the ones that happen later...but I also think that our age has something to do with it too for those of us in the 35+ club...

But like I said, most of the ladies with MCs go on to get their sticky bean...so don't lose hope anyone!!! <3


----------



## FaithHopeLove

liberty2011 said:


> Same here I have had two miscarriages in 2010 after my reversal....I have had everytest possible done as I am a bit pushie and refuse to wait for the third mc. I have seen this trend in TR patients, maybe our bodies need to get back in the swing of things!! M RE said bad luck! Geese I hate waiting!

:hi: Welcome Liberty!

When did you have your TR?

I hope 2011 is your year:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

mornin you rockin dolls!!!! 
MOMMA, WTHeck..this is ridiculous..I don't wanna give false Hope, BUT I have a friend that was pg same time as me @1st MC...I took an early test and was +...she took a test 5days after af and it was -..then tested at 10 DPAF, then 25 DPAF and still all negative...then finally after TWO af's shoulda gotten her, she FINALLY got a +test..I mc's and she had her baby..right on time:) SOoooo, keep holding out for that BFP..you not out til your out!!!!!

Sorry about af angelcakes~arrrgggg...we hate you af:growlmad:

Thanks for all your support girls..Fam, Arg..yes he knows all about everything and maybe your right...no telling is better?? IDK..but it's too late for THAT now... I cannot believe that we missed O...It's crazy BUT I know that I was being a brat...and I should NEVER have talked about my DH like that :nope: I'm putting all my trust in SMEP which does seem fool proof but it's NOT SMEP that's going to get me preggers and keep it sticky..I need to chill, but WHOA, NEVER EVER thought we'd miss O:nope: DH was sweet this morning..said we need to get those "spermies" in there ASAP when he gets HOME!!!:winkwink:
love ya girls..super mucho!!!!!
:hug:
:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

girls, OK, so when your temp goes UP after O that means....What?
can you look at my chart again?! thanks
:hug:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> girls, OK, so when your temp goes UP after O that means....What?
> can you look at my chart again?! thanks
> :hug:

Tater, i just peeked at your chart...from what *I* can read you have NOT o'd..take a look at Saga's O chart..she has o'd. You still have time to get the :spermy: in there!


----------



## tatertahelon

:saywhat:really..? that's not elevated enough? Sag's did jump way up there way mine wasn't as flat as hers...so wasn't sure...well THAT'S good news then!!!!!!!!!!!!! in't it now!?!??! :yipee:

u just made my day Faith..thanks...boy I feel like a real dirtbag for being such a jerk last night	:ignore: me for I need a manner lesson...

love you girls!!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

Thanks tater for the pep talk lol 
I would love to help with the temping but im more lost then you haha good luck girls we need some BFP!!! whooohooo
Libery welcome :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Momma IT CAN happen...I mean, I don't wanna get your hopes up or whatever, but I'm just saying IT DOES happen...so stop stressing..haha, listen TO ME saying that!! HAHA, but stop stressing girl!!!! Stress does all kinds of harm to us physically and it's no good...
I hate being up in air too, Think happy thoughts!!!!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## mommax3

I know but its soooo hard I dream about it! its like my brain wont stop thinking what ifs!! Im thankful for the positive girls on here with out that It would be super hard! Cant wait to to hear your Oing and catching that egg!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

tatertahelon said:


> :saywhat:really..? that's not elevated enough? Sag's did jump way up there way mine wasn't as flat as hers...so wasn't sure...well THAT'S good news then!!!!!!!!!!!!! in't it now!?!??! :yipee:
> 
> u just made my day Faith..thanks...boy I feel like a real dirtbag for being such a jerk last night	:ignore: me for I need a manner lesson...
> 
> love you girls!!!!!!!

I hope some of the "veteran" temping girls will jump here. I'm only on my 2nd month, BUT, just comparing them with others I've seen...it just doesn't look like you've O'd yet. ((((Paging REEDS & NEEDA)))) we need your help! Let's see what others have to say:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

well, I REALLY don't know...this is my 1st mo and It's been a mess since I started w/ the whole memory loss at 97.70 for 3 days in a row...I do know that I had tremendous L side O pain yesterday and lil bits on and off today...? WE'll see...It's GREAT to have you girls opinions!!! FOR SURE!!!!!

thaaaat's why I love ya!!!
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> :saywhat:really..? that's not elevated enough? Sag's did jump way up there way mine wasn't as flat as hers...so wasn't sure...well THAT'S good news then!!!!!!!!!!!!! in't it now!?!??! :yipee:
> 
> u just made my day Faith..thanks...boy I feel like a real dirtbag for being such a jerk last night	:ignore: me for I need a manner lesson...
> 
> love you girls!!!!!!!

You're not a jerk! You were just frustrated and needed to vent. We ALL do sometimes and that is what we are here for...really, without you girls...I don't know what I would do! TTC is definitely a very frustrating experience!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> well, I REALLY don't know...this is my 1st mo and It's been a mess since I started w/ the whole memory loss at 97.70 for 3 days in a row...I do know that I had tremendous L side O pain yesterday and lil bits on and off today...? WE'll see...It's GREAT to have you girls opinions!!! FOR SURE!!!!!
> 
> thaaaat's why I love ya!!!
> :friends:

I looked at your chart...what was your exact temp on cd6?? Because I think that is what your coverline will be based on and where FF will start measuring for O. It looks to me like it was around 97.26 or so... So that means your coverline will be measured at 97.36, I believe....and your temp did go up today, but not above 97.36...so FF won't count that as ovulation until your temps have been above 97.36 for 3 days in a row. Tomorrow, as long as my temps are still up, FF will draw the cross hairs on my chart and show that I ovulated on cd14...but yours temp isn't high enough yet to start measuring for O....so maybe you haven't yet. They do say that the pain you feel may not be at the exact time of O...the pain could be the buildup before the egg is actually released...

So...it is my unprofessional opinion (haha) that you have not O'd just yet...you probably will today though...


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh how I love ya sag, and faith and fam and momma and reeds and Oh how I shouldn't be tryping names b/c I'm bound to forget someone...

I dig ur unprofessional opinion Saga girl and appreciate it very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ON CD6 my temp is unreliable..I have it written down as 97.70 but on my chart is says 97.2 something...ARG IDK...
I hope you are all right that I haven't O'd ... just trusting that due to the lack of sperm yesterday there is an even bigger build up for today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
def am still having O pain, but NOT as great as yesterday...we'll see....I wish I woulda started temping WAAAAY sooner :/
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Oh how I love ya sag, and faith and fam and momma and reeds and Oh how I shouldn't be tryping names b/c I'm bound to forget someone...
> 
> I dig ur unprofessional opinion Saga girl and appreciate it very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ON CD6 my temp is unreliable..I have it written down as 97.70 but on my chart is says 97.2 something...ARG IDK...
> I hope you are all right that I haven't O'd ... just trusting that due to the lack of sperm yesterday there is an even bigger build up for today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> def am still having O pain, but NOT as great as yesterday...we'll see....I wish I woulda started temping WAAAAY sooner :/
> :friends:

Love you too, Girlie! Hang in there...and it is ALWAYS ok to vent to your friends! Nobody understands better than us!:friends:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> Oh how I love ya sag, and faith and fam and momma and reeds and Oh how I shouldn't be tryping names b/c I'm bound to forget someone...
> 
> I dig ur unprofessional opinion Saga girl and appreciate it very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ON CD6 my temp is unreliable..I have it written down as 97.70 but on my chart is says 97.2 something...ARG IDK...
> I hope you are all right that I haven't O'd ... just trusting that due to the lack of sperm yesterday there is an even bigger build up for today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> def am still having O pain, but NOT as great as yesterday...we'll see....I wish I woulda started temping WAAAAY sooner :/
> :friends:

Tater I really wouldnt stress it like the other girls said no matter what you got some fresh sperm in there lol and if the temp girls dont think you o'd yet you most likely didnt, keep up your good vibes and everything will turn out iin your favor :)


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks girls :friends: I appreciate it sooooo much!!!!

SERIOUSLY!!!! 

I know it's good to vent and I'm thankful that I can w/ no judgment in return...just feeling bad for making DH look like a gooney when he's not...probably NOT his fault he couldn't get done last night... but that's over and it'll be a learning experience!! Only hours away from a batch of fresh swimmers!!!!! 

:dust: to all my TR girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

I just checked out Sag's chart again and I DEFINTELY DO NOT have a rise like that..so that's REAL hopeful for me!!!!!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

angelcake71 said:


> :flower: heya ladies..
> 
> welcome to any new ladies i may have missed!!
> :nope: I am out for this month and the witch got me... :cry:
> its so annoying when you have a load of symptons then your AF arrives!
> but I am ok now, and planning for February..
> 
> How is everyone else doing???
> 
> Brrrrrr its so cold over here!! xx

 I'm sorry that the :witch:came angel! Wishing you good luck and lots of :dust: for next month!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga and Tater how are you two coming along?


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Saga and Tater how are you two coming along?

I am 2dpo. Woot woot! Tomorrow my chart should show it... I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Saga and Tater how are you two coming along?

How are YOU feeling??


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey TTC!!! lil mama!!!!!!
I had a freak out last night...It's on the last 3pgs prolly..haha, but I'm good...either HAVE O'd or in the process of it...not sure...my temp girls are thinking NOT yet which IS GRAND!!! 

How you feeling girl!?!?!?
:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Saga and Tater how are you two coming along?
> 
> I am 2dpo. Woot woot! Tomorrow my chart should show it... I am keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...

 I'm keep my fingers crossed for you too! I sure hope you get your :bfp:!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> Hey TTC!!! lil mama!!!!!!
> I had a freak out last night...It's on the last 3pgs prolly..haha, but I'm good...either HAVE O'd or in the process of it...not sure...my temp girls are thinking NOT yet which IS GRAND!!!
> 
> How you feeling girl!?!?!?
> :hug:

I'm feeling good!! I hope you catch your eggie! and I hope you get your :bfp:too!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

GOOOOD! glad to hear that!!!! Did you go to doc today, OR not til next week..i get forgetful about this stuff :/

Thanks girl..we are hoping and praying for that too!!!!! Definitely good chance that IT WILL be this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:friends:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I just wanted to let you know that you ladies are wonderful!! There is other sites that I'm on and some of the ladies on there are so rude sometime!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

wonder why that is? NO reason to be crude and rude...that's never helpful..


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> GOOOOD! glad to hear that!!!! Did you go to doc today, OR not til next week..i get forgetful about this stuff :/
> 
> Thanks girl..we are hoping and praying for that too!!!!! Definitely good chance that IT WILL be this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :friends:

I go get blood work again Monday. I think my TR doctor will be letting me have a ultrasound until around 6 weeks.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> wonder why that is? NO reason to be crude and rude...that's never helpful..

I don't know why some people are that way. Some people just make me so mad!!


----------



## tatertahelon

GOod!!! after I posted that I got to thinking it wasn't until Monday....
No reason to get the ultrasound anyway..nothing to see until 6wks or after..which I never knew...W/ one of my MC everything was set in the uterus but NO sac..and I was like OH NO it's in my tube..but it wasn't..they explained to me that you can't locate the sack by US until like 5 wks and 7 days or 6wk and 2days or something like that..so it's better to wait and not get freaked out!! LOL
Bet your counting down though huh!?!?!?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> GOod!!! after I posted that I got to thinking it wasn't until Monday....
> No reason to get the ultrasound anyway..nothing to see until 6wks or after..which I never knew...W/ one of my MC everything was set in the uterus but NO sac..and I was like OH NO it's in my tube..but it wasn't..they explained to me that you can't locate the sack by US until like 5 wks and 7 days or 6wk and 2days or something like that..so it's better to wait and not get freaked out!! LOL
> Bet your counting down though huh!?!?!?

YEP!! I'm counting down!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that you ladies are wonderful!! There is other sites that I'm on and some of the ladies on there are so rude sometime!!!

Oh no...I remember reading on someone else's home page...I don't remember which lady it was...that they were told in another board to STOP posting because they were preggers...and I guess that meant the other ladies who were not preggers were not happy for them?

I almost fell over. How could you NOT be happy? I love that you pregnant ladies stay with us even after you get your BFPs...and you waited a while for yours, TTC. I am so happy for you. How could anyone not be, you know? And when you ladies are pregnant, it's inspiring to me because it means YES this can happen for me too...and ALL of us. And besides, we like picking your brain about HOW you got preggers...what you were doing that month, what supplements you were taking, did you try the BSF, etc.

I love the ladies on this board...they are all about supporting each other and not tearing each other down. There's no drama here!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

TTC when was your TR? Im just curious how long it took you to get you lil bean :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Sag, I AM TOTALLY W/ YOU~TOTALY wtheck is that drama all about anyway...I won't mention names but there's been a mention to ME privately that the bfp-ers don't like to post b/c people start getting "weird" emotions about it. I Have to say~that's A HUGE pile of crap....If we can't all get along and get UNhappy when someone gets a bfp then THOSE are the ppl that may wanna consider to stop posting..I'm also VERY thrilled for each girl that has had a bfp since TR...I'm right there w/ ya that I wanna pick your brain, I wanna stalk your pregnancy to make sure everything GREAT and I want the preggers to continue this journey w/ us..we are like sisters...no drama just love..
Those preggers out there..DO NOT feel threatened b/c you have been blessed..that's silly and we love you !!! 
I can tell ya, after ALL this work..I will NOT be checking outta here after I get my BFP..oh no mam, I'll be full force hard core STILL!!!!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that you ladies are wonderful!! There is other sites that I'm on and some of the ladies on there are so rude sometime!!!
> 
> Oh no...I remember reading on someone else's home page...I don't remember which lady it was...that they were told in another board to STOP posting because they were preggers...and I guess that meant the other ladies who were not preggers were not happy for them?
> 
> I almost fell over. How could you NOT be happy? I love that you pregnant ladies stay with us even after you get your BFPs...and you waited a while for yours, TTC. I am so happy for you. How could anyone not be, you know? And when you ladies are pregnant, it's inspiring to me because it means YES this can happen for me too...and ALL of us. And besides, we like picking your brain about HOW you got preggers...what you were doing that month, what supplements you were taking, did you try the BSF, etc.
> 
> I love the ladies on this board...they are all about supporting each other and not tearing each other down. There's no drama here!:hugs:Click to expand...

I agree Saga!!:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> TTC when was your TR? Im just curious how long it took you to get you lil bean :)

 I had my TR 6/7/10. We did not start ttc until Nov. 2010
How are you momma? :hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> Sag, I AM TOTALLY W/ YOU~TOTALY wtheck is that drama all about anyway...I won't mention names but there's been a mention to ME privately that the bfp-ers don't like to post b/c people start getting "weird" emotions about it. I Have to say~that's A HUGE pile of crap....If we can't all get along and get UNhappy when someone gets a bfp then THOSE are the ppl that may wanna consider to stop posting..I'm also VERY thrilled for each girl that has had a bfp since TR...I'm right there w/ ya that I wanna pick your brain, I wanna stalk your pregnancy to make sure everything GREAT and I want the preggers to continue this journey w/ us..we are like sisters...no drama just love..
> Those preggers out there..DO NOT feel threatened b/c you have been blessed..that's silly and we love you !!!
> I can tell ya, after ALL this work..I will NOT be checking outta here after I get my BFP..oh no mam, I'll be full force hard core STILL!!!!!!

Yes you will Tater!! There not to may threads on this site I read. I just mainly stick around to talk to you wonderful ladies and a couple of other friends that I meet on this site.


----------



## tatertahelon

I don't read any others actually LOL. I started a couple when i 1st joined..BUT only 1 outa 3 had responses and I keep in touch w/ a friend from that..and just keep the others open in case someone makes a post...but I don't need much else:) everyone on here is like a fam(ily) and I lOve it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Couldn't ask for anything better!!!!!!!
:hugs: :friends:

Wonder since page ONE of this thread how many deliveries there's been..this is a huge thread..nearly 500 pages~there has to be LOTS of miracles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommax3

TTCbaby2011 said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> TTC when was your TR? Im just curious how long it took you to get you lil bean :)
> 
> I had my TR 6/7/10. We did not start ttc until Nov. 2010
> How are you momma? :hugs:Click to expand...

So really it only took you 3 months :) thats def. something I wanted to hear :happydance: I think I focus on the bad to much sometimes mostly in the 2ww lol I hate not being in control and this is something def. not in my hands:nope: Im doing ok still no af cramps here and there and alot of wet cm :blush:
How are you doing you must be on :cloud9: Im soooo excited for you i cant wait to see some pics:baby:


----------



## mommax3

Tater I think I asked that question a little while ago too and someone said no babies :( I hope Im wrong about that


----------



## mommax3

What happend to the woman who started this thread?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> TTC when was your TR? Im just curious how long it took you to get you lil bean :)
> 
> I had my TR 6/7/10. We did not start ttc until Nov. 2010
> How are you momma? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> So really it only took you 3 months :) thats def. something I wanted to hear :happydance: I think I focus on the bad to much sometimes mostly in the 2ww lol I hate not being in control and this is something def. not in my hands:nope: Im doing ok still no af cramps here and there and alot of wet cm :blush:
> How are you doing you must be on :cloud9: Im soooo excited for you i cant wait to see some pics:baby:Click to expand...

I'm doing good!! I go get more blood work Monday. I will be having a ultrasound sometime around 6 weeks.


----------



## tatertahelon

NO BABIES?!?!?!? Are you serious>..? that's crazy...wow..that can't be right...Well, if it is, it's about to change...Reeds is due REAL soon and TTC is just beginning her journey...!!!!! YAY!!!!!

And YOU are possibly about to change that...Momma, do you usually have lots of CM before af???? Girl are you preggers?!?!???!?!?!?! did you test today??????


----------



## Dash

I read the first 300 pages of this thread right after my surgery- I know there are at least a few babies! And there were some who announced BFP's then after a while quit coming onto this board. 

Personally, I know 5 people who have had TR's and ALL had babies within a year. I'm young, and I'm fertile, and I'm hopeful!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Momma have you O'd yet? If you did wet cm could be a good sign!


----------



## tatertahelon

thats what I AM saying..unless that's a normal af sympt..that's a GOOD thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash, what are you doing girl?!?!?!
LOL


----------



## Dash

What? The pic of me with the Nerf Battle-axe? Haha. I thought it might have too much personality for people who don't know me that well. Bahaha.

It was from my daughters birthday...its how I greeted everyone...


----------



## tatertahelon

Hahha, yeah that pic...it was FINE!!!!!! I like a lot of personality!!! no judgment here!!!!!

Funn-ay!!!!! :hug:


----------



## mommax3

Dash thats great! It keeps me hopefull for a few days I really have been questioning this whole thing (there has been alot of bad news :( ) Now im not feeling so down :) 
yeah i oed around the 13th or 14th Im hoping af stays away for 9 months :) I guess its a time will tell kinda thing! Dash when are you starting you ttc?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> What? The pic of me with the Nerf Battle-axe? Haha. I thought it might have too much personality for people who don't know me that well. Bahaha.
> 
> It was from my daughters birthday...its how I greeted everyone...

Nice to meet you dash!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Well I'll talk to you ladies later. I got go get ready to pick up my boys! Bye for now!!:hug:


----------



## Dash

Yes- a good friend of mine conceived a month after her TR. And one of my cousins is a TR baby- she is 27, just think of how much technology has improved since then! I also have several other friends and family with success stories. Its hopeful for ALL of us!


----------



## mommax3

Im glad to have your knowledge on our thread lol :)


----------



## Dash

mommax3 said:


> Dash thats great! It keeps me hopefull for a few days I really have been questioning this whole thing (there has been alot of bad news :( ) Now im not feeling so down :)
> yeah i oed around the 13th or 14th Im hoping af stays away for 9 months :) I guess its a time will tell kinda thing! Dash when are you starting you ttc?

We are starting next month. Im using OPK's right now to pinpoint my new cycle- the surgery messed up my normal cycles. I should ovulate in just a few days, then again around the last day of February- which is the cycle we are going to start to try on.

If I have my cycle right I should ovulate around the 30th this month, so I'm waiting to see if that happens. I had a faint pos OPK today- but I'm not sure if faint pos means anything? I know its not time yet, but I should be close.


----------



## mommax3

Dash said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> Dash thats great! It keeps me hopefull for a few days I really have been questioning this whole thing (there has been alot of bad news :( ) Now im not feeling so down :)
> yeah i oed around the 13th or 14th Im hoping af stays away for 9 months :) I guess its a time will tell kinda thing! Dash when are you starting you ttc?
> 
> We are starting next month. Im using OPK's right now to pinpoint my new cycle- the surgery messed up my normal cycles. I should ovulate in just a few days, then again around the last day of February- which is the cycle we are going to start to try on.
> 
> If I have my cycle right I should ovulate around the 30th this month, so I'm waiting to see if that happens. I had a faint pos OPK today- but I'm not sure if faint pos means anything? I know its not time yet, but I should be close.Click to expand...

I know alot of the girls use the opks 2 times a day that way they dont miss when it get super dark, I hope that helps :) Good luck I cant wait for us all to have our 2011 babies


----------



## fluterby429

Dash your OPK needs to be as dark or darker than the control line for it to be positive. LH is always present in our systems so it's not uncommon to always get a faint line no matter what CD. I always get a faint line. You should test 2 a day when it gets a little darker. Never test with FMU. Test around 3pm and maybe again around 8 or 9pm. Once you get a pos opk know that it can still be a day or so before ovulation actually occurs. Be sure to start bd'n tho. I usually keep testing until the line gets lighter but I can feel my ovulation too. GL I hope that helps a lil


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sag, I AM TOTALLY W/ YOU~TOTALY wtheck is that drama all about anyway...I won't mention names but there's been a mention to ME privately that the bfp-ers don't like to post b/c people start getting "weird" emotions about it. I Have to say~that's A HUGE pile of crap....If we can't all get along and get UNhappy when someone gets a bfp then THOSE are the ppl that may wanna consider to stop posting..I'm also VERY thrilled for each girl that has had a bfp since TR...I'm right there w/ ya that I wanna pick your brain, I wanna stalk your pregnancy to make sure everything GREAT and I want the preggers to continue this journey w/ us..we are like sisters...no drama just love..
> Those preggers out there..DO NOT feel threatened b/c you have been blessed..that's silly and we love you !!!
> I can tell ya, after ALL this work..I will NOT be checking outta here after I get my BFP..oh no mam, I'll be full force hard core STILL!!!!!!

Exactly, I could never, ever begrudge someone having something I want myself so badly...and we are all working HARD for our babies. I can only imagine that when I get my BFP that it will be the happiest day of my life...and what do we want to do when we are happy? TALK about it! I love having the preggers ladies post in here.

I honestly think that being mad at someone (or being jealous) for being pregnant is risking karma and tempting fate...you get back what you put out there...people should think about that. 

They should also remember that we have ALL had TRs and we are ALL in the same boat...and when someone gets a BFP, it's just more proof that this WORKS and we'll all be next at some point...I love you pregnant ladies!


----------



## mommax3

AMEN sag!!!!!!


----------



## Dash

fluterby429 said:


> Dash your OPK needs to be as dark or darker than the control line for it to be positive. LH is always present in our systems so it's not uncommon to always get a faint line no matter what CD. I always get a faint line. You should test 2 a day when it gets a little darker. Never test with FMU. Test around 3pm and maybe again around 8 or 9pm. Once you get a pos opk know that it can still be a day or so before ovulation actually occurs. Be sure to start bd'n tho. I usually keep testing until the line gets lighter but I can feel my ovulation too. GL I hope that helps a lil


Thanks! That helps a lot!


----------



## tatertahelon

dash, I just had my +OPK and I was a mad woman about it!!! LOL I actually tested 3 in the day JUST to BE SAFE AND NOT sorry!!! Wed it was + and if I wouldn't have been doing 3 a day I would have possibly missed the +. I temp at 6am and that day I couldn't ignore having to pee, so I went...then got up and didn't pee again around 10:30 am ..I had a feeling to dip a stick, so I did and it was +..so it wasn't fmu, it was smu!!!! then I had been testing around 1pm and 6 pm ish...since I tested at 10:30 I ended up not testing til 2 and at 2 it was negative..and neg the rest of the day...It was still dark but still neg...I was freaking out WHY Didn't I use digi's at the point b/c those lines play trix on the eyes.. it was hard to tell ... I've never used them but would recommend them(digi's), just less stressful...
the line DOES need to be(as fluter said) as dark or darker, but it gets hard to tell....
they are worth the $$ just helps emphasize everything else that's going on!!!

:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

I...just wanted to letcha ALL know...that I'm typing this w/my bum in the air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
WOOT WOOT last night was a flop but after work was NOT!!!!!!!!
THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR ENCOURAGEMENT, KIND WORDS AND LOVE...
I SURE DO HEART YOU GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I...just wanted to letcha ALL know...that I'm typing this w/my bum in the air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WOOT WOOT last night was a flop but after work was NOT!!!!!!!!
> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR ENCOURAGEMENT, KIND WORDS AND LOVE...
> I SURE DO HEART YOU GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :friends:

Yayyyy! Good for you, Girl! Hahaha....

And I went back and started reading the first pages of this thread...it wasn't started that long ago...just a year ago....and Reeds was one of the original posters! So, see, there is hope...this works...and Reeds is living proof!

And I was thinking too...I said before that my hubby will be 42 this year...and he has said he does not want to be an old dad. He doesn't want to wait a whole year to see what happens. He doesn't feel like we have all the time in the world. I am no spring chicken either. I'll be 36 next month. We are going to wait until May...and if nothing has happened by then, we are going to start IVF. 

Given that some ladies on other boards want ladies who get pregnant to stop posting...it would be the same if y'all told me to stop posting because I decided to undergo IVF.

We all may take a different route, but we want to end up at the same place....BABYVILLE! I LOVE YOU GUYS!

Tater, I hope you catch that egg!


----------



## fluterby429

FX'D tater that you catch that egg. I also agree abot the digi opk's. I've never used them since I've only been able to ttc 2mo since TR but if my love gets here on time and (praying) this clomid holds of O I just might this time. Although I know for a fact there will b no shortage of bd'n so then again it may not matter lol

As far as our preggers...there is no way they should have to leave the thread. Whoever said something to one of them let me say HOW RUDE! How would you like it when you get your bfp and all the ladies you shared your journey with said peace out or friendship ends here? NOT COOL. I belong to another TR board since June 2009 long before my TR and I love those ladies to death. It is a forum of woman that went to the same doctor (we went to MX). Many of us have gotten together and met one another and exchanged phone numbers and so forth. Most of us communicate via facebook as well. TR sisters should support one another no matter what part of the journey their on. OK finished with my rant no


----------



## tatertahelon

thaaaanks girls!! i'm just chillin and allowing it to happen!!!! Can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow!!

I'm w/ ya fluter, maybe whoever it was that had the beef has departed but I hate the discouragement:( not GOoD

Sag, this is your month, mine, yours and many others, I believe it...Even if you do go through IVF..you are STILL in our TR family...and you are right, we all are in for the same journey~with the same desire for the ending!!!!!

love ya girls!!!!!
:hug::friends:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...let me fix some of the confusion or drama about us ladies that got our BFP's leaving the thread. It was me that said that to Tater and NO it has not happened on this thread EVER but it has on other threads so with that being said the main reason I don't post as much as I do not want to offend or make anyone feel as though by my posting I am rubbing my ticker in there face. As far as most of the ladies who have gotten BFP's and not posted lately sadly they have mc. At this point Needa and I are the furtherest in our pregnancies....that anyone in this thread has made it. I am sensitive to everyone's feeling and as long as everyone is comfortable with me posting I will continue too but if at any point anyone is uncomfortable I will completely understand. It took my 15 months and 3mc's to get this bean and I know how we can all have bad days during our journey and sometimes when your having a bad day the last thing you want to do is log into your place where you feel you can vent and have someone else pregnant and posting in the ttc section. Please do not take this wrong but asI said I have seen this happen on other threads...and for the most part they want their buddy to stick around but sometimes its just too much. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## tatertahelon

Reeds, we NEVER want you to leave and you never make ME at least feel uncomfortable...and from whatever everyone else has posted I think they feel the same :)

Once I get my sticky bean it'll have been a looong road too...a 5mc journey...I'm psyched out for all of us..and SO SUUPER blessed to have you here, pregnant and nearly ready to give birth...Please don't ever leave!!!!!!

Love ya girl..thanks for all your help and encouragement!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater thank you!! And I am glad that all you lovely ladies want me to stick around. I am more than willing to help anyway I can and pray that all of you get a sticky bean soon.


----------



## fluterby429

I understand how we have "bad days" in this jorney and I understand it's technically a TTC board but call me bias I feel the TR journey is a unique one and we should encourage eachother no matter where each of us are in our journey. 

I know of ladies on my other board that had to remove themselves from the board cause other people's pregnancy was in their face so to speak. I think it's ok to take a break when one needs it to reflect and regroup. 

Luckily we seem to have a great group of ladies here


----------



## mommax3

I agree with the girls Reeds, We want you to stay we love to here your happy ending it gives us all hope that we too can have our happy ending :)


----------



## mommax3

PS: The witch got me last night :( She was back with a vengence! This month Im all over it im going to smep, temp and opk !!!!


----------



## fluterby429

boo for AF. Don't u just hate her. Sounds lik you've got a plan in place and that's about all we can do. GL!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> thaaaanks girls!! i'm just chillin and allowing it to happen!!!! Can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow!!
> 
> I'm w/ ya fluter, maybe whoever it was that had the beef has departed but I hate the discouragement:( not GOoD
> 
> Sag, this is your month, mine, yours and many others, I believe it...Even if you do go through IVF..you are STILL in our TR family...and you are right, we all are in for the same journey~with the same desire for the ending!!!!!
> 
> love ya girls!!!!!
> :hug::friends:

Thank you, Girlie! Hopefully I won't have to though...I would like to know I can do this myself...you know? But whatever...however we get a baby is okay with me...


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> PS: The witch got me last night :( She was back with a vengence! This month Im all over it im going to smep, temp and opk !!!!

Ugghhh...sorry she got you. But I am glad you have a plan of attack in place! Wishing you lots of baby :dust: this month!


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tater thank you!! And I am glad that all you lovely ladies want me to stick around. I am more than willing to help anyway I can and pray that all of you get a sticky bean soon.

Yes, we DO want you to stay! I just do not understand how someone else can be upset by another TR lady's pregnancy...it simply does not register.

You yourself said that you had a difficult road in getting your baby...but you have it and that should be celebrated. We are HAPPY for you. And your story gives us HOPE and that is what we all need...

Glad you are here Reeds. :kiss:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies you are all very sweet. I will keep posting and updating and helping as much as I can. 

Sorry the witch got you Momma...she is evil.


----------



## Superstoked

Awww momma :hugs: She is truley a witch..ughhh 

Reeds I agree with the ladies it would not be the same without yours and Needa's help and support, it helps!

AFM, 10 or maybe 11 dpo?? not sure really that's if I did O...BFN no signs of anything today, feel great not one single symptom..lol Just waiting for the witch...hurry up already!! 

Babydust to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## tatertahelon

Awww momma, OH well it's kinda actually FUN to have the plan of attack...glad it's here though, no more waiting and all about the NEW cycle!!!!!!!!!

fx'd that SMEP works!!!!!

I'll be in my 2WW starting tomorrow or the next day..

Can someone click on my ticker and look at my at my chart?? It actually went DOWN this morning..not by much, but definitely DOWN..what's up w/ that??
This is last day of 3 in a rows..skip tomorrow and one more time on Mond...
:dust: :dust: and MUCH more :dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

now I'm hearing that I haven't O'd..wtheck????? ahhhh man...if I haven't by now I probably won't is what I'm thinking..OPK's are neg...were +on Wed..
:( sad sad sad face


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> now I'm hearing that I haven't O'd..wtheck????? ahhhh man...if I haven't by now I probably won't is what I'm thinking..OPK's are neg...were +on Wed..
> :( sad sad sad face

Hmmm...I looked at your chart too...have you been using OPKs every day? Take one today...

It looks like none of your temps are high enough to be O and FF isn't detecting it either. But that is OK...a lot of women do not O until late...so that really isn't a problem. What are your symptoms like? Still having O pain? If you haven't o'd that just means you still have a shot at a BFP this month...just keep doing it every other day until your temps rise...

Hugs, Honey...this is the most frustrating and confusing journey for us all....but not o'ing yet is nothing bad...I promise!


----------



## tatertahelon

aw, sag, I feel like I pooped my heart out when I read a message that said doesn't look like i O'd YET:( I'm sooooo sad....why would my OPK be + on Wed w/ loads of O pain and go neg the next day if it wasn't going to happen???? I did take one today..the line is sooooo faint it's barely there. LIKE BARELY there...
If you don't O on time, I mean how many more days could it be???
My doc told me FRI, it was my specific q...if I have reg cycles(af) then Can I assume I'd be O-ing regularly and he SAID YES< DEFINITELY
:(


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> aw, sag, I feel like I pooped my heart out when I read a message that said doesn't look like i O'd YET:( I'm sooooo sad....why would my OPK be + on Wed w/ loads of O pain and go neg the next day if it wasn't going to happen???? I did take one today..the line is sooooo faint it's barely there. LIKE BARELY there...
> If you don't O on time, I mean how many more days could it be???
> My doc told me FRI, it was my specific q...if I have reg cycles(af) then Can I assume I'd be O-ing regularly and he SAID YES< DEFINITELY
> :(

Oh that doesn't mean you're not o-ing regularly...I am sure you are! I usually ovulate on day 14, but there are a lot of women who regularly O on day 17 or some other later day. Your O-day just might normally and regularly be later than you think. That's not bad, I promise! And vice versa, there are lots of women who regularly O early...like day 10 or so. We're all different, so you just might be regular on a different date...see what I mean? No worries girlie...just keep bding until you see a temp rise that lasts 3 days...and I think, I think, your coverline would be 97.36....so anything above that is a rise...keep going, you are doing just fine. I promise!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> aw, sag, I feel like I pooped my heart out when I read a message that said doesn't look like i O'd YET:( I'm sooooo sad....why would my OPK be + on Wed w/ loads of O pain and go neg the next day if it wasn't going to happen???? I did take one today..the line is sooooo faint it's barely there. LIKE BARELY there...
> If you don't O on time, I mean how many more days could it be???
> My doc told me FRI, it was my specific q...if I have reg cycles(af) then Can I assume I'd be O-ing regularly and he SAID YES< DEFINITELY
> :(

And you know what...maybe you DID O and maybe your therm is just wrong....but to be on the safe side...just keep bding until you see a temp rise...you'll be fine either way. Sometimes it's just a tough call...do you believe your body...or technology and a computer...ughhh...so confusing. But don't worry...you have your bases covered either way, Girlie. Don't worry!


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, thanks..feeling bits better :/ just bits though..haha
So, if I AM going to O (tomorrow is day 17) then would it be norm to get - OPK's or should I STILL get the + bc they ARE DEFINITELY NEGATIVE, reaaaal negative...

Oh the ttc world..I NEVER knew...I NEVER EVER SHOULDA got TL
:(


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> OK, thanks..feeling bits better :/ just bits though..haha
> So, if I AM going to O (tomorrow is day 17) then would it be norm to get - OPK's or should I STILL get the + bc they ARE DEFINITELY NEGATIVE, reaaaal negative...
> 
> Oh the ttc world..I NEVER knew...I NEVER EVER SHOULDA got TL
> :(

Hugs, Mama...your day will come!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> OK, thanks..feeling bits better :/ just bits though..haha
> So, if I AM going to O (tomorrow is day 17) then would it be norm to get - OPK's or should I STILL get the + bc they ARE DEFINITELY NEGATIVE, reaaaal negative...
> 
> Oh the ttc world..I NEVER knew...I NEVER EVER SHOULDA got TL
> :(

That's how I feel too...I wish I never had a TL and I had mine for the stupidest of all reasons....and if you feel like you really did O...you said you had O pain...then it's probably just your thermometer....ugh....

But hey, I don't know about you, but I LIKE BD...so it doesn't hurt to keep doing it...hehe. But EITHER WAY, you have your bases covered, Girlie....don't worry...and I of all people know that is easier said than done...haha.


----------



## tatertahelon

:hugs: dash...it's SOOO aggravating:(


----------



## tatertahelon

I don't know if I really did O..I really don't..I DO know that the OPK was DEFINTLEY + and the Low L side pain was THERE..for sure..the doc told me I'd o from the L side and there was NO doubt the pain was there...we'll see..I DO hate that stinking thermo..I have since the 1st 4 days when I was charting my temp at 97.70~come to find out there wasn't memory....it seems to be different everyday and as my chart shows, not too far off from the previous day..So I really don't know if it's the thermo


----------



## tatertahelon

I did BSF on Wed..would it be bad to do it again right now?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I did BSF on Wed..would it be bad to do it again right now?

I did it twice...hope that wasn't too big of a nono...


----------



## tatertahelon

Why would it be?? I didn't have that surge of warmth the 1st time that you mentioned you had...but I did this time...BC I just did it..DH said I better not b/c I'd probably I'll probably turn into a fizzing volcano and then he won't be able to do me LOL!!!!

We'll see...guna wait an hour or so..?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Why would it be?? I didn't have that surge of warmth the 1st time that you mentioned you had...but I did this time...BC I just did it..DH said I better not b/c I'd probably I'll probably turn into a fizzing volcano and then he won't be able to do me LOL!!!!
> 
> We'll see...guna wait an hour or so..?

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! You are cracking me up!

Hey...what is your CM like today...before the BSF? That's also a good way to double check to see if you have O'd or if O is near. Mine is creamy today...no more watery, so I know O is behind me for sure.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Why would it be?? I didn't have that surge of warmth the 1st time that you mentioned you had...but I did this time...BC I just did it..DH said I better not b/c I'd probably I'll probably turn into a fizzing volcano and then he won't be able to do me LOL!!!!
> 
> We'll see...guna wait an hour or so..?

And yeah, just wait until it is all dissolved...not grainy...and you're good to go!


----------



## tatertahelon

haha, well, I DID check CM before I did BS...and so far this WHOLE time i've been unsure...can't know if I should describe it as watery..you tell me what you think..it's been minimal..even w/ mucinex..there was a day or 2 that it kinda dripped out when I peed...but when I just checked it and how it's been..has been clear but real slippery....It may seem a lil less on my finger today, BUT there hasn't been much...
so, real slippery, minimal, and clear..is that watery?? 
So far, def not dry or creamy...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> haha, well, I DID check CM before I did BS...and so far this WHOLE time i've been unsure...can't know if I should describe it as watery..you tell me what you think..it's been minimal..even w/ mucinex..there was a day or 2 that it kinda dripped out when I peed...but when I just checked it and how it's been..has been clear but real slippery....It may seem a lil less on my finger today, BUT there hasn't been much...
> so, real slippery, minimal, and clear..is that watery??
> So far, def not dry or creamy...

That's still fertile CM...I am 3dpo and mine is already creamy...not fertile CM...you're doing great!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> PS: The witch got me last night :( She was back with a vengence! This month Im all over it im going to smep, temp and opk !!!!

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you momma! Praying for your :bfp:next month!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Saga and Tater how are you ladies doing today?


----------



## tatertahelon

hey ttC!!! you should change your name to ADC!!!! you go girl!!!!

I'm eh OK..thanks to sag,better than earlier!!! Again, am typing w/ pillows under me hips!!! so yay but my chart is indicating that I haven't O'd yet..?? and that's all up in the air...I had +OPK on wed, looots of O pain, but actually am still kinda having since then..so IDK..just get done w/ the 3 in a row through SMEP..skip tomorrow and one more time on Mond..if chart STILL not saying O, just guna go w/ bd every other day till IDK when..
how you ?? You feeling good!!!???
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Saga and Tater how are you ladies doing today?

I am feeling GREAT! Thank you! I'm 3dpo...keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater, I certainly agree with Sag..you might O late this month. I didn't get a + opk until 2pm CD17, it was - by 4pm CD18 and FF calculated O on CD19 based on my temps. Your CM is sounding promising still:thumbup: 

I have to admit...first thing I thought when I woke this morning was "I've got to get on BnB and look at Taters temps:rofl:" And it's not like I have NOTHING else to do...I'm trying to get everything packed for an 8 week business/leisure trip with the family...so LOTS to do, but always thinking of my TR family:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

And on a side note...I just realized that Ready is also in the October Class...I think it's me, Ready, Superstoked and Momma...anyone else?

I've been reading the posts in this thread off and on all day...back from the beginning...I am up to page 350 now. I have learned so much! And I am wondering what happened to Mrs. Mommy...it's been 20 pages and no word from her...I'm going to keep reading until I've read it all!


----------



## tatertahelon

hey sag, I just checked parents.com and mymonthlycycles.com, which is what I've always used in the past to just see when i COULD possibly be O'ing(I've been preg 5x's) and mmc is telling O is TODAY~and parents.com doesn't actually show a calendar like mmc and ff, but it is saying my most fertile times are the 28th, 29th, and 30..so IT IS all good!!!!! I'm typing w/ my hips high in the air!!!!!!!!! :blush:
and the swimmers are at work~ thanks for chilling my crazy bones out earlier :)


----------



## tatertahelon

HIYA FAITH!!!!! YOU ARE TOOOOO SWEET!!!! WELL, AS YOU PROBABLY SAW THEN, NOTHING TO SEE EH?! :(
SO WHAT DO YOU THINK IS GOING ON..I MEAN IT'S BEEN 4 DAYS SINCE A +OPK AND EVEN W/ YOU O'ING LATE THE OPK'S STILL DON'T MATCH UP..ID GET IT..?

AN 8 WEEK TRIP THAT SOUNDS EXCITING:) WHEN DO YOU LEAVE?
:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Tater, I certainly agree with Sag..you might O late this month. I didn't get a + opk until 2pm CD17, it was - by 4pm CD18 and FF calculated O on CD19 based on my temps. Your CM is sounding promising still:thumbup:
> 
> I have to admit...first thing I thought when I woke this morning was "I've got to get on BnB and look at Taters temps:rofl:" And it's not like I have NOTHING else to do...I'm trying to get everything packed for an 8 week business/leisure trip with the family...so LOTS to do, but always thinking of my TR family:hugs:

I did the SAME thing! And Faith, I am so happy you had the same opinion as me for Tater. If she hasn't O'd, she definitely will. Some ladies just O later than others...and that is normal and okay...

Love you ladies!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. How are you all today?? 

Tater did you not temp on CD11?? I may have missed it but when did you start using your OPKS? Your chart is pretty steady. How long is your cycle normally?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ovulating late in your cycle can be a bad thing if your LP is not long enough...you really need at least a 10-12 day lp to give the egg time to implant properly before your progestrone starts to drop and your uterous starts shedding its lining for you cycle.


----------



## needafriend

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies...let me fix some of the confusion or drama about us ladies that got our BFP's leaving the thread. It was me that said that to Tater and NO it has not happened on this thread EVER but it has on other threads so with that being said the main reason I don't post as much as I do not want to offend or make anyone feel as though by my posting I am rubbing my ticker in there face. As far as most of the ladies who have gotten BFP's and not posted lately sadly they have mc. At this point Needa and I are the furtherest in our pregnancies....that anyone in this thread has made it. I am sensitive to everyone's feeling and as long as everyone is comfortable with me posting I will continue too but if at any point anyone is uncomfortable I will completely understand. It took my 15 months and 3mc's to get this bean and I know how we can all have bad days during our journey and sometimes when your having a bad day the last thing you want to do is log into your place where you feel you can vent and have someone else pregnant and posting in the ttc section. Please do not take this wrong but asI said I have seen this happen on other threads...and for the most part they want their buddy to stick around but sometimes its just too much. I hope that makes sense.

Well said Reeds.... I read this thread several times a week. I add my input in when I can, but have no clue about SMEP...don't even know what it stands for.
I am cheering on all u TR ladies as God is my witness, I know the heart ache of the dreaded TWW, and the questions/doubt/symptoms that u go through. It's a rough road but I truly wish u a short TTC journey. No one knows what a TR girl goes through but us, so stay strong and baby dust to u all!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Hey ladies. How are you all today??
> 
> Tater did you not temp on CD11?? I may have missed it but when did you start using your OPKS? Your chart is pretty steady. How long is your cycle normally?

NOOOW I'm Freaking out again:cry:GOODNESS...
NO, I didn't temp that day..it was a messed up morning, i had jumped out of bed before temp time not even thinking b/c my lil guy needed me...so I blew it that day...
IDK what to say about that LP phase or whatever...what can I do about it~anything? either I may be having issues, or it's my thermo..since my thermo has been a Piece of crap since day ONE I don't hesitate to blame it...I've never understood the Luteal Phase EVER at ALL
What are you thinking Reeds, not even prog cream will help me?
:wacko:


----------



## tatertahelon

On mmc.com it says my luteal phase is 14 days, but Idk how they came up w/ that..think it was just in there as a standard # b/c I never knew/know/how to figure out how long it is...so maybe that's why it says that...?
IDK..I'm getting more annoyed about this...if I don't O this cycle and temps NEVER go up, I QUIT..sounds crappy to say, but it's true...I can't keep doing this and doing this...I'm Not stressed until I am, but alla this O stuff is freaking me out...I like to be peaceful and really I'm doing it to myself...I chart, temp, take pre-natals, fish oil and aspirin, stick BS in my whoha, eat mucinex for a good part of the month and make sex like a business proposal... and NONE of that can MAKE me O...what's the point of ALL of that if I don't O????? UGH...never really crossed my mind that it was an issue b/c my periods are REGULAR...GOSH, sorry, I may be flying off the handle..it's been every other day now, so I'm right of schedule ...AARRGGG...my cycles are 28, or 29 days, seems like they rotate...
anyway.............


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Don't freak Tater. Your Lp is the phase in your cycle from the time you O til your bleed begins. Ideally it is 12-14 days. And yes progestrone can help but so does Vitamin B6. I was wondering about your cd 11 because your temps are up from cd 12 and have kinda leveled. It may be nothing and don't fret about it...you have bd enough that if you have Ov you have covered it I am sure. How long is your cycle normally??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes a standard LP of a 28 day cycle is 14 days...however mine was normally 12


----------



## reedsgirl1138

tatertahelon said:


> On mmc.com it says my luteal phase is 14 days, but Idk how they came up w/ that..think it was just in there as a standard # b/c I never knew/know/how to figure out how long it is...so maybe that's why it says that...?
> IDK..I'm getting more annoyed about this...if I don't O this cycle and temps NEVER go up, I QUIT..sounds crappy to say, but it's true...I can't keep doing this and doing this...I'm Not stressed until I am, but alla this O stuff is freaking me out...I like to be peaceful and really I'm doing it to myself...I chart, temp, take pre-natals, fish oil and aspirin, stick BS in my whoha, eat mucinex for a good part of the month and make sex like a business proposal... and NONE of that can MAKE me O...what's the point of ALL of that if I don't O????? UGH...never really crossed my mind that it was an issue b/c my periods are REGULAR...GOSH, sorry, I may be flying off the handle..it's been every other day now, so I'm right of schedule ...AARRGGG...my cycles are 28, or 29 days, seems like they rotate...
> anyway.............

Hun relax. But I wouldn't do the mucinex and the BSF you can makes your cm to watery. It will all work out sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

I'mmmm a freaker as you all know by now :/
my cycles seem to rotate from 28 to 29 days, I've never had a shorter or longer one than that....
I was just reading on the LP..if I O'd at CD19 that would give me a 10 day LP which would be on the shorter end..but still ok,,,that's what I read anyway...

What are you saying about my CD11 and CD12 temps...SPeak to me in complete simple human layman terms Reeds bc ... I'm completely ignorant :wacko:and need it put as simply as possible:blush:

You're NOT going to hurt my feeling if you explain it like I'm a 5yr old...I'd prefer that!!!!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater! Let's see what tomorrow brings for temps:thumbup: Don't stress about this..afterall if really COULD be your thermo...your CM still sounds fertile...don't be sad:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

I've stopped the micinex and I did do BSF today..but I'll be done w/ all the 'xtras'...from now on sticking to the prenatal, aspirin...
Reeds, I JUST today started FO, do you think I should be taking that..? Or should I focus more on a B6 Vit..and save FO for when I get a bfp?? You are SOO knowlegable GF..thank you for allll your help!!
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

I'm sorry girls..I'm like a post-a-holic..but I HAVE to talk about this b/c I'm having the SAME thing as last cycle and It's starting about the same time...last time It was like 2-3DPO(what I THOUGHT was O anyway, since that's up in the air) but it's KINDA like O pain, but it's what I would predict a Tubal preg would feel like...I'm DEF NOT having a tubal..just was at doc..they looked at EVERYTHING from internal US...anyway, it's like the Low side pain, but as I empty my bladder it intensifies,...then kinda feels real uncomfortable, and moves to my lower back/ side, I just peed and all through the time it took me to type this I'm still uncomforable..I have HIGH pain tolerance so I'm not dying here or anything, but it's quite uncomfy;/
has anyone had this..i guess I've been assuming it's STILL O pain, but it's the SAME as last month...only last mo was on the R side, and was wrapping to that side lower back...
It's kinda freaking me(imagine THAT) b/c I don't know if it's normal..if anyone has ANY input I'd appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was asking about your cd 11 temp cause your temps are up a bit from cd 10. The month I got pregnant. I did ovulate early. Try not to stress hun. A day at a time is all you can do. I don't know much about Fish oil. I went to the dr after my 3rd mc and we did a bunch of test and all came back fine...so basically he referred me to a FS. However he told me to continue to keep trying and if I got pregnant he would help me. He did put on the baby aspirin and the B6 with my prenatal. He also told me t call as soon as I got a BFP and he would check my levels and start me on progestrone. I am surprised that your Dr hasn't done any testing with your 5 mc's. 

Basically Tater you have to remember we are all different...some people get a dip in temp right before O others don't some people always O on the same cd again others don't. Basically they only part of your cycle that should stay the same is your LP but I have seen in many woman that is doesn't. I would defiantely recommend you take a month to get to know your body. Do your temps that is the best way to get to know your body and your cycle. I pray though that you get your BFP this month but really by stressing and worrying about it all the time it can delay O as well. Hang in there sweetie. I am not trying to stress you when I tell you that a short LP is not good but you need to be aware of everything. But I am here if you need anything.


----------



## Navy2mom

evening ladies :hi: Popping in to let you awesome ladies know i am still alive LOL. Hubby is home tonight but will soon be gone again (starting tomorrow). My Friend Sandy and I are going to get the kids together to play while we sit and catch up...lol :) Any new BFP's ??? This is how i will be for a little while just popping in and out and if i can find enough time i will do my best to update my TTC Journal every afternoon or evening, so you all know how I am :) So hope everyone has a awesome rest of the weekend and a good upcoming week. Lots of HUGS and BABYDUST :dust: :dust: :hug: :hug:

I am somewhere in my TWW with a very Low Chance of getting a BFP.... AF is due Feb.4th but I think I O'd a day or two late this month. 
*This Monday* I go to a Scentsy training and get to see and smell the Spring and Summer scents for the new catalog...SO EXCITED :excited: 
*Tuesday~* I have to go in for a Upper scope of my stomach....I might have another Ulcer...Dr has put me on two different Acid Reducers (Zantac and Nexium)and coating medication(Carafate) and I have been placed on 50,000 Units of Vitamin D( I take it once a week for 8 weeks). DH won't be here so i have a few friends helping me out cuz the dr is going to knock me out and said i will need help afterwards for just that day. And one of my friends will be updating DH on how I am doing. 
As for my family ~ My kids are doing well,we are getting though the behavior issues with DS. DD is doing well on ADD meds and is slowly starting to improve in her school work and reading circle.My youngest DD is doing well with potty training ...we went to target today and she told me she had to go and held it while we rushed to the front of the store to the restrooms....I was VERY proud of her:) PLEASE keep us in you prayers to work through everything with DS and my upper scope procedure on Tuesday. Off to bed with me... Night All :)


----------



## mommax3

Tater you are just like me freaking out and stressing about everything, I dont have much advice you are def. a step ahead of me i just took my first temp this morning and filled in the past 2 days with the same temp since I did'nt temp those days lol. You should def. take reeds advice she knows whats up and dont freak this will happen!!!!!
Navy glad everything is going well :) I miss the potty training days, you must be so proud of her holding it in target :)


----------



## tatertahelon

hahaha, momma girl..yeah, I'm a freaker outter, BUT when I get a BFP or my kid does something really GREAT I'll freak out then too!! HAHA, I'm crazy!!!

anyway, posted my temp...BUT Idk girls, reallllly as much as I was excited to see what it was I'm not sure it's trustable.....When I was praying last night I asked the Lord to show it to me at 97.5 or ABOVE it was 97.55 HALLELUJAH 
However, I was up at 3:40 to get my lil fella to the bathroom~and we sleep w/ a fan and it was blowing up AARRGG my fav fan..so I was up at like 4:18 unplugging it..SOoooooooooooo, I don't know that that 97.55 is true???!?! aRg..
ID get why the temps weren't up for 3 days though and it's tell me now that I'm 3DPO..really?
gots to get love ya girls..be checking in asap!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

Navy2mom said:


> evening ladies :hi: Popping in to let you awesome ladies know i am still alive LOL. Hubby is home tonight but will soon be gone again (starting tomorrow). My Friend Sandy and I are going to get the kids together to play while we sit and catch up...lol :) Any new BFP's ??? This is how i will be for a little while just popping in and out and if i can find enough time i will do my best to update my TTC Journal every afternoon or evening, so you all know how I am :) So hope everyone has a awesome rest of the weekend and a good upcoming week. Lots of HUGS and BABYDUST :dust: :dust: :hug: :hug:
> 
> I am somewhere in my TWW with a very Low Chance of getting a BFP.... AF is due Feb.4th but I think I O'd a day or two late this month.
> *This Monday* I go to a Scentsy training and get to see and smell the Spring and Summer scents for the new catalog...SO EXCITED :excited:
> *Tuesday~* I have to go in for a Upper scope of my stomach....I might have another Ulcer...Dr has put me on two different Acid Reducers (Zantac and Nexium)and coating medication(Carafate) and I have been placed on 50,000 Units of Vitamin D( I take it once a week for 8 weeks). DH won't be here so i have a few friends helping me out cuz the dr is going to knock me out and said i will need help afterwards for just that day. And one of my friends will be updating DH on how I am doing.
> As for my family ~ My kids are doing well,we are getting though the behavior issues with DS. DD is doing well on ADD meds and is slowly starting to improve in her school work and reading circle.My youngest DD is doing well with potty training ...we went to target today and she told me she had to go and held it while we rushed to the front of the store to the restrooms....I was VERY proud of her:) PLEASE keep us in you prayers to work through everything with DS and my upper scope procedure on Tuesday. Off to bed with me... Night All :)

I am glad everything is going well and I will be thinking of you on Tuesday and sending plenty of good vibes your way!:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hahaha, momma girl..yeah, I'm a freaker outter, BUT when I get a BFP or my kid does something really GREAT I'll freak out then too!! HAHA, I'm crazy!!!
> 
> anyway, posted my temp...BUT Idk girls, reallllly as much as I was excited to see what it was I'm not sure it's trustable.....When I was praying last night I asked the Lord to show it to me at 97.5 or ABOVE it was 97.55 HALLELUJAH
> However, I was up at 3:40 to get my lil fella to the bathroom~and we sleep w/ a fan and it was blowing up AARRGG my fav fan..so I was up at like 4:18 unplugging it..SOoooooooooooo, I don't know that that 97.55 is true???!?! aRg..
> ID get why the temps weren't up for 3 days though and it's tell me now that I'm 3DPO..really?
> gots to get love ya girls..be checking in asap!!!!
> :hug:

I looked at your chart! And FF did not use your cd6 as the temp in which to base your coverline on...see, you learn something new every day...I thought it would count it while spotting, but I guess it doesn't...so your coverline is much lower than I thought it would be...and the good thing about that is FF says you ovulated on day 14!!!! So we got you all worried for nothing!!! You did ovulate, Chickie...so sorry to have made you freak out...love you, Girlie...you are doing great. Didn't I promise everything would work out okay? And sure enough...it did! You O'd when you thought you did!!! Trust your body, Doll! :hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> hahaha, momma girl..yeah, I'm a freaker outter, BUT when I get a BFP or my kid does something really GREAT I'll freak out then too!! HAHA, I'm crazy!!!
> 
> anyway, posted my temp...BUT Idk girls, reallllly as much as I was excited to see what it was I'm not sure it's trustable.....When I was praying last night I asked the Lord to show it to me at 97.5 or ABOVE it was 97.55 HALLELUJAH
> However, I was up at 3:40 to get my lil fella to the bathroom~and we sleep w/ a fan and it was blowing up AARRGG my fav fan..so I was up at like 4:18 unplugging it..SOoooooooooooo, I don't know that that 97.55 is true???!?! aRg..
> ID get why the temps weren't up for 3 days though and it's tell me now that I'm 3DPO..really?
> gots to get love ya girls..be checking in asap!!!!
> :hug:

It's a real temp and so are the other two. You ovulated! Yaaaayyyy! :yipee::headspin::hugs2::wohoo::loopy::dance:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:



> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> hahaha, momma girl..yeah, I'm a freaker outter, BUT when I get a BFP or my kid does something really GREAT I'll freak out then too!! HAHA, I'm crazy!!!
> 
> anyway, posted my temp...BUT Idk girls, reallllly as much as I was excited to see what it was I'm not sure it's trustable.....When I was praying last night I asked the Lord to show it to me at 97.5 or ABOVE it was 97.55 HALLELUJAH
> However, I was up at 3:40 to get my lil fella to the bathroom~and we sleep w/ a fan and it was blowing up AARRGG my fav fan..so I was up at like 4:18 unplugging it..SOoooooooooooo, I don't know that that 97.55 is true???!?! aRg..
> ID get why the temps weren't up for 3 days though and it's tell me now that I'm 3DPO..really?
> gots to get love ya girls..be checking in asap!!!!
> :hug:
> 
> It's a real temp and so are the other two. You ovulated! Yaaaayyyy! :yipee::headspin::hugs2::wohoo::loopy::dance:Click to expand...

You ovualted Tater! I sure hope you catched that eggie girl!!!:hugs:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I just wanted to say have a blessed week ladies!! And :dust: to you that are in your 2WW. We are suppose to get a lot of freezing rain and snow(we can get up to around 12 inches) starting Tuesday! :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater woohoo!! And look your already 3 days into your 2ww!! LOVE IT!! 

TTC we must not live to far aprt cause we are expecting lots of ice as well. I see your in Ill.

Good luck to all those in the 2ww or waiting to O! :)


----------



## TTCbaby2011

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Tater woohoo!! And look your already 3 days into your 2ww!! LOVE IT!!
> 
> TTC we must not live to far aprt cause we are expecting lots of ice as well. I see your in Ill.
> 
> Good luck to all those in the 2ww or waiting to O! :)

Yep, I'm in ILL. I'm so not ready for the freezing rain and snow!! I'm not a winter person!


----------



## tatertahelon

yay!!!! thanks girls! WOWZA...it's SOOOO crazy and just builds my faith sooo much b/c I LITERALLY prayed that the Lord would get that temp up to 97.5 OR higher and it was 97.55.....And the 1st thing I said AFTER I saw that was THANK YOU Lord..I was still kinda iffy about the timing though...I went to bed after midnight, was up about 20 min after i fell asleep for a lil man's bathroom break, then up again at 3:40 for bathroom and then up again at 4:18 to unplug our fan...and I temped at 6am...and I KNOW I have to be snoozing for at LEAST 4hours..sooooo, DOES it count...???? I mean, is the timing right???
Thanks EVERYONE that has looked and cared about my chart...I LOVE YA ALL!!!
:hugs2:


----------



## tatertahelon

sag, we are O sisters!!!!
Yay!!
so, I'm NOT obsessing and not going to start b/c nothing is going to change> BUT I thought the temps had to be UP for 3 days to show the O..and mine really aren't..they are up, dip, up, not up , up , up,...IDK i'll be a lil better at it next month...But there won't BEEEE A next mo. cuz Those swimmers are catching that egg right now!!!!!!!
Phew, a nite off from BD!!! I LOVE TO BD but will enjoy NONE tonight:winkwink:

Glad to hear from you Navy!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Navy2mom said:


> evening ladies :hi: Popping in to let you awesome ladies know i am still alive LOL. Hubby is home tonight but will soon be gone again (starting tomorrow). My Friend Sandy and I are going to get the kids together to play while we sit and catch up...lol :) Any new BFP's ??? This is how i will be for a little while just popping in and out and if i can find enough time i will do my best to update my TTC Journal every afternoon or evening, so you all know how I am :) So hope everyone has a awesome rest of the weekend and a good upcoming week. Lots of HUGS and BABYDUST :dust: :dust: :hug: :hug:
> 
> I am somewhere in my TWW with a very Low Chance of getting a BFP.... AF is due Feb.4th but I think I O'd a day or two late this month.
> *This Monday* I go to a Scentsy training and get to see and smell the Spring and Summer scents for the new catalog...SO EXCITED :excited:
> *Tuesday~* I have to go in for a Upper scope of my stomach....I might have another Ulcer...Dr has put me on two different Acid Reducers (Zantac and Nexium)and coating medication(Carafate) and I have been placed on 50,000 Units of Vitamin D( I take it once a week for 8 weeks). DH won't be here so i have a few friends helping me out cuz the dr is going to knock me out and said i will need help afterwards for just that day. And one of my friends will be updating DH on how I am doing.
> As for my family ~ My kids are doing well,we are getting though the behavior issues with DS. DD is doing well on ADD meds and is slowly starting to improve in her school work and reading circle.My youngest DD is doing well with potty training ...we went to target today and she told me she had to go and held it while we rushed to the front of the store to the restrooms....I was VERY proud of her:) PLEASE keep us in you prayers to work through everything with DS and my upper scope procedure on Tuesday. Off to bed with me... Night All :)

Yes, Its nice hear from you Navy! Will keep your son in prayer!! :hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh Sag, I think you were saying my coverline (whatever THAT is LOL) was 97.36...? right..and as I was checking out my chart page today it said that it was 97.16...So i don't know how they get that..or how you were figuring maybe the .36...that's ALL something I HAVE NO clue about...but just wanted to say that....Not that it matters, just b/c you had mentioned it and I had NO clue what you were talking about and then saw it on FF today..I hadn't ever seen it there before, but maybe b/c this is my 1st chart and had to wait til O..? IDK 

:friends:I love ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> sag, we are O sisters!!!!
> Yay!!
> so, I'm NOT obsessing and not going to start b/c nothing is going to change> BUT I thought the temps had to be UP for 3 days to show the O..and mine really aren't..they are up, dip, up, not up , up , up,...IDK i'll be a lil better at it next month...But there won't BEEEE A next mo. cuz Those swimmers are catching that egg right now!!!!!!!
> Phew, a nite off from BD!!! I LOVE TO BD but will enjoy NONE tonight:winkwink:
> 
> Glad to hear from you Navy!!!!!! :hug:

I'm with you, Girlie! NOOOOOO next month for us...fingers crossed!!!

FF won't draw the crosshairs unless your temps are consistently up enough...and it did draw the crosshairs! So yaaayyy! It doesn't matter how much they are up, as long as they are up!

Whew, eh? TTC can make us the biggest worry warts....

I went on this morning and googled to make sure my flat temps in the follicular phase are ok...and they are...so, we all have freak out moments...haha...:wacko::dohh::tease::saywhat::argh:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Oh Sag, I think you were saying my coverline (whatever THAT is LOL) was 97.36...? right..and as I was checking out my chart page today it said that it was 97.16...So i don't know how they get that..or how you were figuring maybe the .36...that's ALL something I HAVE NO clue about...but just wanted to say that....Not that it matters, just b/c you had mentioned it and I had NO clue what you were talking about and then saw it on FF today..I hadn't ever seen it there before, but maybe b/c this is my 1st chart and had to wait til O..? IDK
> 
> :friends:I love ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was using your temp from cycle day 6...it looked like it was around 97.26....which means your cover would have been 97.36 using the cd6 number....but you were spotting that day....which I thought was ok and you could still use cd6...but apparently they don't use the temps until you have no bleeding whatsoever...so I was wrong about the temp from cd6. FF used another temp...thank God, I am thankful for that because now your chart makes complete sense...love you girlie...I am SO glad I was wrong about that day!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FF uses the 5 temps previous to O to set your coverline is what I was told.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tater that is how my chart was up and down even after O my body was struggling to keep my progestrone up....hence is why I started the pro cream. FX your temps keep climbing!!


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> FF uses the 5 temps previous to O to set your coverline is what I was told.

Ahhh, that makes sense! I didn't realize that. Thanks, Reeds! See, I learned two new things today...hehe.


----------



## tatertahelon

reedsgirl1138 said:


> FF uses the 5 temps previous to O to set your coverline is what I was told.


NOT skipping the cream~ getting it on Tuesday and getting THE BEST they have...we've bd'd soooo much I can't know how I'd miss the egg..you too sag...thanks tons for all your input...I don't get the whole chart idea, YET, but sure am glad you all do!!!! Hopefully in like 6 mo I'll be big w/baby helping some other freak out newbie on here on page like 1200~!!!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sag, I think you were saying my coverline (whatever THAT is LOL) was 97.36...? right..and as I was checking out my chart page today it said that it was 97.16...So i don't know how they get that..or how you were figuring maybe the .36...that's ALL something I HAVE NO clue about...but just wanted to say that....Not that it matters, just b/c you had mentioned it and I had NO clue what you were talking about and then saw it on FF today..I hadn't ever seen it there before, but maybe b/c this is my 1st chart and had to wait til O..? IDK
> 
> :friends:I love ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was using your temp from cycle day 6...it looked like it was around 97.26....which means your cover would have been 97.36 using the cd6 number....but you were spotting that day....which I thought was ok and you could still use cd6...but apparently they don't use the temps until you have no bleeding whatsoever...so I was wrong about the temp from cd6. FF used another temp...thank God, I am thankful for that because now your chart makes complete sense...love you girlie...I am SO glad I was wrong about that day!Click to expand...

I have no clue what you are talking about HAHAHAHAHHA:wacko:
but it doesn't matter,:nope: I'm over it, just trusting I'll get better w/ the chart as time goes by..I'm glad you were wrong, but more importantly I'm glad you were a wealth of educated info when I needed it most...You were super helpful and encouraging to me and I apprecaite you for that!!!
i love ya back GF, my ovulating sister :winkwink:
we are going to have babies on the same day in 2011!!!!!!
oh ps..group of happy dancers made me day!!!! thanks
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> FF uses the 5 temps previous to O to set your coverline is what I was told.
> 
> 
> NOT skipping the cream~ getting it on Tuesday and getting THE BEST they have...we've bd'd soooo much I can't know how I'd miss the egg..you too sag...thanks tons for all your input...I don't get the whole chart idea, YET, but sure am glad you all do!!!! Hopefully in like 6 mo I'll be big w/baby helping some other freak out newbie on here on page like 1200~!!!!:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww...I like that!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sag, I think you were saying my coverline (whatever THAT is LOL) was 97.36...? right..and as I was checking out my chart page today it said that it was 97.16...So i don't know how they get that..or how you were figuring maybe the .36...that's ALL something I HAVE NO clue about...but just wanted to say that....Not that it matters, just b/c you had mentioned it and I had NO clue what you were talking about and then saw it on FF today..I hadn't ever seen it there before, but maybe b/c this is my 1st chart and had to wait til O..? IDK
> 
> :friends:I love ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was using your temp from cycle day 6...it looked like it was around 97.26....which means your cover would have been 97.36 using the cd6 number....but you were spotting that day....which I thought was ok and you could still use cd6...but apparently they don't use the temps until you have no bleeding whatsoever...so I was wrong about the temp from cd6. FF used another temp...thank God, I am thankful for that because now your chart makes complete sense...love you girlie...I am SO glad I was wrong about that day!Click to expand...
> 
> I have no clue what you are talking about HAHAHAHAHHA:wacko:
> but it doesn't matter,:nope: I'm over it, just trusting I'll get better w/ the chart as time goes by..I'm glad you were wrong, but more importantly I'm glad you were a wealth of educated info when I needed it most...You were super helpful and encouraging to me and I apprecaite you for that!!!
> i love ya back GF, my ovulating sister :winkwink:
> we are going to have babies on the same day in 2011!!!!!!
> oh ps..group of happy dancers made me day!!!! thanks
> :friends:Click to expand...

Yaaaay, I am so glad they made your day!!! And yes, wouldn't that be wonderful, my O-Sister?? Babies on the same day would be fantastic!!!!


----------



## floppyears

Yes tater! Praise God! Best wishes to all that is in the 2ww :).


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater! Been on the all road all day...but, had to check BnB tonight...love the temp:thumbup: sorry we got ya all worked up for nothin:wacko:

As Reeds or Needa said (sorry, can't remember who..) EVERYONE's charts are different and it's really hard to compare. Glad everything is looking good:happydance:


----------



## tatertahelon

thanx floppy~~my sister!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

Awww THANKS faith..it wasn't you girls that had me worked up..I had me worked up and you girls chilled me oUt!!!

Safe travels..hope you don't stay away for too long, but enjoy your trip!!!!!!!!!
Make babies while you are away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and good nite to all my TR girls..love ya ALL..talk with you all tomorrow!!!
:hug:


----------



## mommax3

I just wanted to pop in and let tater know she is waaaaay better at temping then I !!! I think I moved to much this am or something because my temp is at the top of the chart lol maybe this month is a true learning month :) To all the girls in there 2ww I hope its goes really qucik for you and ends with a bfp!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

oh no momma, I don't know what I'm doing lol...What do you mean at the top of the chart? I'll have to look at...can you send me the link..? If you create a ticker w/ ff anyone can just click on the ticker and it'll take us right to your chart!!!! 

Ohhh the dreaded 2ww....arg...go fast go fast...
my temp was up up this morning, praying it stays!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> oh no momma, I don't know what I'm doing lol...What do you mean at the top of the chart? I'll have to look at...can you send me the link..? If you create a ticker w/ ff anyone can just click on the ticker and it'll take us right to your chart!!!!
> 
> Ohhh the dreaded 2ww....arg...go fast go fast...
> my temp was up up this morning, praying it stays!!!!!
> :hug:

I saw that your temps keep going up. Yaaaayyyyyyy!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

yeah! did ya see that!?!?!? It's a lil too early to get excited though, rite? I'm NOT ss this cycle...remember!! HAHA, and I'm TRYING my best not to read into it, especially when I've SO chart ignorant....but when I saw was 97.72 or whatever I was like WHOA!!!!!

I'm going to check yours out..was waiting til you posted so I knew it'd be from today :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

ours are about the same, I mean, having 2 days that are up from O !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> yeah! did ya see that!?!?!? It's a lil too early to get excited though, rite? I'm NOT ss this cycle...remember!! HAHA, and I'm TRYING my best not to read into it, especially when I've SO chart ignorant....but when I saw was 97.72 or whatever I was like WHOA!!!!!
> 
> I'm going to check yours out..was waiting til you posted so I knew it'd be from today :hugs:

I know, I am trying not to read into mine too...but my chart this month looks "better" than my chart last month (it's right below my current chart when you click on my link). It looks like I am having an easier time keeping my progesterone up this time. I am just hoping and praying that means good things...


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh yeah, that was a crazy chart...so up and then sooo down...are you doing progesterone cream ?? 
Do you know about the B Vitamins? I'm wanting to get some B6, but unsure if I need ONLY B6 supplement or if I need B6 AND B12..do they go hand in hand..? I wanna do it right, obviously...

We are good girl!!! this is our month!!!
who else is in the 2ww..??!!
:friends:


----------



## mommax3

Tater I posted the link its next to my journal link. Like I said I totally messed something up lol It's ok I will keep trying and I should be getting my smily face opks tomorrow :)


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Oh yeah, that was a crazy chart...so up and then sooo down...are you doing progesterone cream ??
> Do you know about the B Vitamins? I'm wanting to get some B6, but unsure if I need ONLY B6 supplement or if I need B6 AND B12..do they go hand in hand..? I wanna do it right, obviously...
> 
> We are good girl!!! this is our month!!!
> who else is in the 2ww..??!!
> :friends:

No, no progesterone for me right now. I don't have a history of miscarriages and my luteal phase has been 13 or 14 days...so I think I am okay...I think the "better looking chart" is because my body is getting back to normal and maybe it's finally getting ready to be able to get pregnant after surgery...that's my theory anyway...If I do start having miscarriages...I am 35 now and anything is possible...then I am going to have my doctor give me the progesterone suppositories...it worked for one of my friends who had so many miscarriages, I lost count, poor thing...but once she started on those, she got her baby girl! So I am just going to see what happens...and I am going to keep my fingers and everything else crossed...hahaha....:winkwink:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Oh yeah, that was a crazy chart...so up and then sooo down...are you doing progesterone cream ??
> Do you know about the B Vitamins? I'm wanting to get some B6, but unsure if I need ONLY B6 supplement or if I need B6 AND B12..do they go hand in hand..? I wanna do it right, obviously...
> 
> We are good girl!!! this is our month!!!
> who else is in the 2ww..??!!
> :friends:

Are you taking prenatal vitamins? Mine have 100% daily value of B6 & B12 in them...and then I am taking Vitafusion Fiber Gummies for Weight Management too...they are supposed to make me feel fuller so I can get this stupid 10 pounds off that I gained after surgery...and they also have extra B6 and B12 in them...and I feel really good, so there is something to it!


----------



## tatertahelon

Sag, I AM taking prenatals, BUT they are something the doc prescribed, and there aren't any nutritional facts on them...I had them from my very 1st MC~last April. they cost me $75 (yeah, go figure) i just realized a few weeks ago that they were going to expire so i figured I may as well eat them...There are only like 4 left, but I have NO idea what's in them and how much...??? IDK what to do..I feel like I need B6, but don't wanna take it w/out B12 IF that's what your supposed to do, don't wanna take B12 if I don't need it..I hate to rely on the GNC "professionals" b/c a lot of times ppl work at places where they have NO clue what they are doing... ;/
Sooo, IDK, I'm definitely going to start the prog...tomorrow in fact..or maybe today, IDK, I want it now!!!!!! 
I'll have to check out some nutritional facts on some prenatals and see if I can just get the sufficient B's I need through that instead of having to remember 2 pills...
I'd have to think we are pretty much gearing up for BFP's I mean, we've bd'd about as MUCH as POSSIBLE :winkwink:
horray!!!! not too much longer..I love 6am(temp time)imagine that!!!!!!!!!! ahahahaha!


----------



## sherylb

Bethany, this is what I take: Nature's Bounty Your Life Multi Prenatal and Nature Made Folic Acid 400 mcg. I looked at my prenatal and it includes all the B-6 and B-12 I need so I don't think I am going to take that supplement. My dr said that I can use OTC prenatals as long as I make sure I have enough Folic Acid. There is 800 in my prenatal but he said I need 1000 so I take 1200 total. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003UAA78...e=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B003UAA78W
Mine does not say food coloring on the ingredients.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies all prenatal have B6 in it. But some ladies do need extra of the B6...I took my prenatal the whole time I was TTC but still needed the extra boost of the B6 to help. Talk to your dr if your unsure or if you think you have a LP defect. BUt you will know for sure as well with doing your temps. I didn't have a LP defect but needed more B6 than what was in the prenatal until I was 12 weeks. And not the Vit B complex just B6


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sag, I AM taking prenatals, BUT they are something the doc prescribed, and there aren't any nutritional facts on them...I had them from my very 1st MC~last April. they cost me $75 (yeah, go figure) i just realized a few weeks ago that they were going to expire so i figured I may as well eat them...There are only like 4 left, but I have NO idea what's in them and how much...??? IDK what to do..I feel like I need B6, but don't wanna take it w/out B12 IF that's what your supposed to do, don't wanna take B12 if I don't need it..I hate to rely on the GNC "professionals" b/c a lot of times ppl work at places where they have NO clue what they are doing... ;/
> Sooo, IDK, I'm definitely going to start the prog...tomorrow in fact..or maybe today, IDK, I want it now!!!!!!
> I'll have to check out some nutritional facts on some prenatals and see if I can just get the sufficient B's I need through that instead of having to remember 2 pills...
> I'd have to think we are pretty much gearing up for BFP's I mean, we've bd'd about as MUCH as POSSIBLE :winkwink:
> horray!!!! not too much longer..I love 6am(temp time)imagine that!!!!!!!!!! ahahahaha!

You go girl! I am just taking the Target Brand prenatal vitamins...my doc says that is ok until I get my BFP and then he will put me on prescription ones....so that may be something to look into? It's a whole lot cheaper than $75! Sheesh! :winkwink:

And you know...there have been so many different opinions by all the girls doctors on here about WHEN to begin TTC....mine said start right away, but my body definitely said differently.

I think there is something to all the doctor's opinions who said to wait...I don't think that it is any coincidence that on cycle #4, my chart all of a sudden started to look "better" and it seems my body is having an easier time keeping up with making the right amount of progesterone...

Now that I say that, I hope I haven't jinxed it...watch my temps spiral down and go crazy over the next couple of days...

Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sag I think we are all just different...my surgery didn't affect my cycle at all. Even 15 months later I still had a progestrone issue..we all are different and you need to get to know your body and your cm with your temps will help. Chart chart chart and take it talk to your dr and make sure you have onethat really listens. :)


----------



## Dash

I just went over my Pink Pad calendar and realized Im O'ing around CD 17-18. Is that normal? I thought it should be earlier! Ive been peeing on OPK's for a freaking week now and have YET to see a spike. The automatic input says I should O today- but Im definitely not.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dash how long is a normal cycle for you??


----------



## Dash

28 days, usually. Last month was 32 but i think that was because of the surgery...I know for sure I ovulated on the 4th of Jan with CD1 being Dec 18th. I had surgery on the 27th- so I expected everything to be a little off for last cycle. But now...I think Im just freaking myself out...


----------



## sherylb

I Oed on CD21. I don't know how much you can trust an O calculator unless you have a good history of what day you Oed.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dash do you temp?? Those O calculators can be off as well...watch your cm. If your O late your cycle should be longer as well your LP should always be the same. SHould be but I know that it is not always the case for everyone.l


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sheryl I looked at your chart that is a late O for your cycles...are you gonna pull your O overide date and let FF put one in for you in a few days to make sure its accurate??


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I keep an eye on it. In December I had EWCM on the same CD. It thought I Oed on CD12 but removed it when my temps didn't sustain.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

If you did really O that late in your cycle you might have a LP defect...how long is your normal LP?


----------



## sherylb

I don't know. This is my first month charting. I am aware of what it should be. My cycle has gotten 2 days longer each month for the last 3 months so I am not stressing over it.


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Sag, I AM taking prenatals, BUT they are something the doc prescribed, and there aren't any nutritional facts on them...I had them from my very 1st MC~last April. they cost me $75 (yeah, go figure) i just realized a few weeks ago that they were going to expire so i figured I may as well eat them...There are only like 4 left, but I have NO idea what's in them and how much...??? IDK what to do..I feel like I need B6, but don't wanna take it w/out B12 IF that's what your supposed to do, don't wanna take B12 if I don't need it..I hate to rely on the GNC "professionals" b/c a lot of times ppl work at places where they have NO clue what they are doing... ;/
> Sooo, IDK, I'm definitely going to start the prog...tomorrow in fact..or maybe today, IDK, I want it now!!!!!!
> I'll have to check out some nutritional facts on some prenatals and see if I can just get the sufficient B's I need through that instead of having to remember 2 pills...
> I'd have to think we are pretty much gearing up for BFP's I mean, we've bd'd about as MUCH as POSSIBLE :winkwink:
> horray!!!! not too much longer..I love 6am(temp time)imagine that!!!!!!!!!! ahahahaha!
> 
> You go girl! I am just taking the Target Brand prenatal vitamins...my doc says that is ok until I get my BFP and then he will put me on prescription ones....so that may be something to look into? It's a whole lot cheaper than $75! Sheesh! :winkwink:
> 
> And you know...there have been so many different opinions by all the girls doctors on here about WHEN to begin TTC....mine said start right away, but my body definitely said differently.
> 
> I think there is something to all the doctor's opinions who said to wait...I don't think that it is any coincidence that on cycle #4, my chart all of a sudden started to look "better" and it seems my body is having an easier time keeping up with making the right amount of progesterone...
> 
> Now that I say that, I hope I haven't jinxed it...watch my temps spiral down and go crazy over the next couple of days...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed...Click to expand...


I WISH we had a target..probably best we don't though I like it too much...how many mg's of the B's are in the ones you are taking.??..I just need to go to a few different places and compare labels and ask some q's...we live in a small town so the pharmacists are always willing to look something up which is nice and helpful...$75 IS insane, when they told me that's what I owed I about fell over..They are apparently(supposed) to be "the best" but not real sure why...they are huge purple ones..I have trouble in the :loo: and can't stick w/ my metamucil during preg so I know they have a stool softner, but colace is probably just as good..

My doc also said to go ahead and try as soon as my body felt like it was ready...we were preg in 3 wks..haha....wasn't crazy love, very slow and gentle..but was fine..I've had 3c-sect and recover very quickly...so it wasn't bad for me at all...
you haven't jinxed ANYTHING..we are going to have our 2011 babies together!!!!! us a probably several others!!!!!!! yay!!!!

<3:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash, I'm a POASA so this is MY 2 sense!!! KEEP dipping those sticks until they come up + +++!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Sagapo75

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Sag I think we are all just different...my surgery didn't affect my cycle at all. Even 15 months later I still had a progestrone issue..we all are different and you need to get to know your body and your cm with your temps will help. Chart chart chart and take it talk to your dr and make sure you have onethat really listens. :)

I agree wholeheartedly...and I am lucky. I DO have one that listens...it's my TR doctor and he is just 10 minutes away!


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> Dash, I'm a POASA so this is MY 2 sense!!! KEEP dipping those sticks until they come up + +++!!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

I totally need to be enabled! :thumbup: I always know when I O because I have EWCM...I started having watery discharge today, so *hopefully* I O soon!

Reeds- no, I dont temp yet. I am thinking about doing it on TTC cycle #2 if we don't get a bfp the 1st month. I have interstitial cystitis (really sensitive, very small bladder) so I get up a lot during the night...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Sag, I AM taking prenatals, BUT they are something the doc prescribed, and there aren't any nutritional facts on them...I had them from my very 1st MC~last April. they cost me $75 (yeah, go figure) i just realized a few weeks ago that they were going to expire so i figured I may as well eat them...There are only like 4 left, but I have NO idea what's in them and how much...??? IDK what to do..I feel like I need B6, but don't wanna take it w/out B12 IF that's what your supposed to do, don't wanna take B12 if I don't need it..I hate to rely on the GNC "professionals" b/c a lot of times ppl work at places where they have NO clue what they are doing... ;/
> Sooo, IDK, I'm definitely going to start the prog...tomorrow in fact..or maybe today, IDK, I want it now!!!!!!
> I'll have to check out some nutritional facts on some prenatals and see if I can just get the sufficient B's I need through that instead of having to remember 2 pills...
> I'd have to think we are pretty much gearing up for BFP's I mean, we've bd'd about as MUCH as POSSIBLE :winkwink:
> horray!!!! not too much longer..I love 6am(temp time)imagine that!!!!!!!!!! ahahahaha!
> 
> You go girl! I am just taking the Target Brand prenatal vitamins...my doc says that is ok until I get my BFP and then he will put me on prescription ones....so that may be something to look into? It's a whole lot cheaper than $75! Sheesh! :winkwink:
> 
> And you know...there have been so many different opinions by all the girls doctors on here about WHEN to begin TTC....mine said start right away, but my body definitely said differently.
> 
> I think there is something to all the doctor's opinions who said to wait...I don't think that it is any coincidence that on cycle #4, my chart all of a sudden started to look "better" and it seems my body is having an easier time keeping up with making the right amount of progesterone...
> 
> Now that I say that, I hope I haven't jinxed it...watch my temps spiral down and go crazy over the next couple of days...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I WISH we had a target..probably best we don't though I like it too much...how many mg's of the B's are in the ones you are taking.??..I just need to go to a few different places and compare labels and ask some q's...we live in a small town so the pharmacists are always willing to look something up which is nice and helpful...$75 IS insane, when they told me that's what I owed I about fell over..They are apparently(supposed) to be "the best" but not real sure why...they are huge purple ones..I have trouble in the :loo: and can't stick w/ my metamucil during preg so I know they have a stool softner, but colace is probably just as good..
> 
> My doc also said to go ahead and try as soon as my body felt like it was ready...we were preg in 3 wks..haha....wasn't crazy love, very slow and gentle..but was fine..I've had 3c-sect and recover very quickly...so it wasn't bad for me at all...
> you haven't jinxed ANYTHING..we are going to have our 2011 babies together!!!!! us a probably several others!!!!!!! yay!!!!
> 
> <3:hugs:Click to expand...

I sure hope so, Girlie. I know I am READY and so is everyone else in here! And we are due some :bfp: on this board. So I am hoping 2011 is a lucky year for us all. BABY :dust: to all my TR girls!

I LOVE Target too...we have one 10 minutes away and that is NOT a good thing...hahahaha...Let's see...I just went and got my vitamins & my fiber gummies...

In my vitamins, there is:

(the label says they are made by the same manufacturers as Stuart Prenatal..is that a brand/prescription vitamin? I have no idea...)

2.6mg of Vitamin B6...which is 104% Daily Value

8 mcg of Vitamin B12...which is 100% Daily Value

800mg of Folic Acid...which is 100% Daily Value

In my fiber gummies, there is (for 2 gummies):

Vitamin B6 - 2mg & 100% Daily Value

Vitamin B12 - 12mcg & 200% Daily Value

Folic Acid - 400mcg & it says that is 100% daily value...but that does not jive with what my prenatal vitamins say....eh, who knows...

Hope that helps!:friends:


----------



## Dash

Sag- what section do you find the fiber gummies? With vitamins or fiber?


----------



## fluterby429

Dash I'd say o'ing on CD 17 or 18 is a little too late for a 28 day cycle but your cycle may take alittle longer to regulate. I know after my TR I stated AF right on time 6 days later and then th next cycle was 11 days late. I had always been a 28 day cycle but since tr it has been anywhere from 26-31 days but always having a 14day lp


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Sag- what section do you find the fiber gummies? With vitamins or fiber?

I ordered the fiber gummies...which are REALLY good, actually, from drugstore.com. They do work, I do feel more full and I am not hungry between meals...I highly recommend!

They are Vitafusion Fiber Gummies Weight Management. Mine are peach, strawberry & berry flavored and they are quite yummy! I paid around $5 for 90 gummies...not bad!


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> Dash I'd say o'ing on CD 17 or 18 is a little too late for a 28 day cycle but your cycle may take alittle longer to regulate. I know after my TR I stated AF right on time 6 days later and then th next cycle was 11 days late. I had always been a 28 day cycle but since tr it has been anywhere from 26-31 days but always having a 14day lp

Dash, you just had surgery in December, right? I am sure your cycle is just taking some time to regulate itself after surgery...mine did. My first AF after surgery showed up a whole week early...which put my luteal phase at 7 days! But it has since righted itself and I feel like the old me...and my charts are looking good too....you'll be fine....:hugs:


----------



## Dash

My last period was 4 days late....my body is probably just adjusting. In the meantime, I will keep compulsively peeing on sticks 

ETA: I just went over my calendar for the last 6 months- and I WAS Oing on CD 13-14 before December. That makes me fully believe it is just the surgery!


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> My last period was 4 days late....my body is probably just adjusting. In the meantime, I will keep compulsively peeing on sticks
> 
> ETA: I just went over my calendar for the last 6 months- and I WAS Oing on CD 13-14 before December. That makes me fully believe it is just the surgery!

It is, it is! I O'd on cd13 or 14 before surgery...and if you check out my past 2 charts...I am doing it now after TR, so you will too!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sagapo75 said:


> reedsgirl1138 said:
> 
> 
> Sag I think we are all just different...my surgery didn't affect my cycle at all. Even 15 months later I still had a progestrone issue..we all are different and you need to get to know your body and your cm with your temps will help. Chart chart chart and take it talk to your dr and make sure you have onethat really listens. :)
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly...and I am lucky. I DO have one that listens...it's my TR doctor and he is just 10 minutes away!Click to expand...

Your a lucky one. I had my TR done in North Carolina and live in Mo. I thought my OB/GYN was great until I started having the mc's and he just wouldn't listen to me. I know my body way better than he did and I could tell him what I thought was going on he could have at least tested me...I went to another dr and he listened and helped right away. He did tell me that I was having spontaneaous a******* and that until I got pregnant again not alot he could do and he did refer us to a FS but I was determined to get pregnant on my own. Luckily and with God's help I did and with the help of the progestrone and everything else I was on I got my foerver baby. 

I am just saying if any of you ladies feel like your dr is not really listening or they rush you in or out find another and met with them first if your TR dr is not available. That was the down fall to having my TR done in anoter state.


----------



## tatertahelon

I just got my progesterone cream tonight...and then I went to Walmart to compare the Prenatal..I was GOING to get B6 vitamin and was ALL about it..but then when i was at GNC I just didn't feel good about it...so I compared the prenatal gummies to the walmart brand and there were actually MORE vitamins, and higher doses in the NON gummy kind(this is NOT the kind sag is using I don't think)...the only thing the gummies had that the regular vitamin did NOT was DHA...and the NON gummies were way more $$(at walmart that is) I was REALLY glad I didn't buy the B6 b/c the prenatals had as much or more than the plain B6 pill..I think w/ the progesterone and the Prenatal it'll be PERFECT!!!!

P.s I AM NOT SS I AM NOT~ but I feel gross....ugh. welcomed if I'm preggers and needs to go if I'm not...

My period was RIGHT on after TR..like didn't affect me whatsoever, just goes to show NO MATTER WHAT we do the same, we are all sosoooooo different!!

:dust: :dust: and MUCH MORE :dust:
love ya girls!!!!!
:friends:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Hey ladies!

Just did a quick search on progesterone cream to sustain pregnancy and found this brief and helpful (at least I thought so:winkwink: ) article on the subject:thumbup:

https://www.associatedcontent.com/a...gesterone_can_help_women_conceive.html?cat=52


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks FAITH!!! I just read that and YES..it's HUGE and I DO believe MANY MANY people including doc's over look it...I KNOW, just feel it, that that is MY problem, I mean COME ON, FIVE mc's in a year..that's insane and there HAS to be a reason and MY reason is low progesterone...
That's a very helpful article and I appreciate you taking the time to send that to us!!!!

I chose a cream that I believe is a God send..I went to GNC and they only had 2 choices. One was the GNC brand and it said DO NOT take while ttc, pregnant, or nursing, now I KNOW that distributors HAVE to have something to that affect on their labels..but that was EXTREME, I didn't even consider it..the other brand was "PRODUCTS OF NATURE, NATURAL WOMAN'S PROGESTERONE CREAM" Since I was at the store I text a friend to google it for me and she told me it does NOT sound good...it was suuuper expensive and also said do not take while preg or nursing...It's reallllly hard to know WHAT the heck is good AND safe...plus I just didn't feel right when the ppl that work at GNC had NO idea about the product at ALL, they knew where it was on their shelves but NO help w/ any info. When I'd ask a q they looked at me like I had lobsters coming outta my ears....
I ended up purchasing a cream from our lil organic store..it was beautiful..I just didn't feel good about the stuff at GNC and went there...the girl that owns it is actually pregnant w/ tweens and said she used it..so that made me feel soooo good and I can't wait to get it on and get that sticky bean..
sorry that was lengthy but I wanted to say all of that!!!!
love ya girls!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Thanks FAITH!!! I just read that and YES..it's HUGE and I DO believe MANY MANY people including doc's over look it...I KNOW, just feel it, that that is MY problem, I mean COME ON, FIVE mc's in a year..that's insane and there HAS to be a reason and MY reason is low progesterone...
> That's a very helpful article and I appreciate you taking the time to send that to us!!!!
> 
> I chose a cream that I believe is a God send..I went to GNC and they only had 2 choices. One was the GNC brand and it said DO NOT take while ttc, pregnant, or nursing, now I KNOW that distributors HAVE to have something to that affect on their labels..but that was EXTREME, I didn't even consider it..the other brand was "PRODUCTS OF NATURE, NATURAL WOMAN'S PROGESTERONE CREAM" Since I was at the store I text a friend to google it for me and she told me it does NOT sound good...it was suuuper expensive and also said do not take while preg or nursing...It's reallllly hard to know WHAT the heck is good AND safe...plus I just didn't feel right when the ppl that work at GNC had NO idea about the product at ALL, they knew where it was on their shelves but NO help w/ any info. When I'd ask a q they looked at me like I had lobsters coming outta my ears....
> I ended up purchasing a cream from our lil organic store..it was beautiful..I just didn't feel good about the stuff at GNC and went there...the girl that owns it is actually pregnant w/ tweens and said she used it..so that made me feel soooo good and I can't wait to get it on and get that sticky bean..
> sorry that was lengthy but I wanted to say all of that!!!!
> love ya girls!!!!!

Thanks, *Faith* for posting that article! And *Tater*, you're probably right...after all, you know your body better than anyone else. Start using the progesterone and I bet you will have a bean soon!!!! When can you start using it, right away? Woohoo!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I just got my progesterone cream tonight...and then I went to Walmart to compare the Prenatal..I was GOING to get B6 vitamin and was ALL about it..but then when i was at GNC I just didn't feel good about it...so I compared the prenatal gummies to the walmart brand and there were actually MORE vitamins, and higher doses in the NON gummy kind(this is NOT the kind sag is using I don't think)...the only thing the gummies had that the regular vitamin did NOT was DHA...and the NON gummies were way more $$(at walmart that is) I was REALLY glad I didn't buy the B6 b/c the prenatals had as much or more than the plain B6 pill..I think w/ the progesterone and the Prenatal it'll be PERFECT!!!!
> 
> P.s I AM NOT SS I AM NOT~ but I feel gross....ugh. welcomed if I'm preggers and needs to go if I'm not...
> 
> My period was RIGHT on after TR..like didn't affect me whatsoever, just goes to show NO MATTER WHAT we do the same, we are all sosoooooo different!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: and MUCH MORE :dust:
> love ya girls!!!!!
> :friends:

Yep, the only gummies I am taking are fiber gummies...and are you taking the fish oil? It's loaded with vitamin D, EPA & DHA...which are good for us in so many ways and good for baby's brain development...


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, Tater! I've already been on here a couple of times looking for your temps this morning...I wanna see what they are today! :flower:


----------



## tatertahelon

GOoD morning My friends!!!!!
I got to bed late, so getting early is NOT something we do!!!

I posted my temps..I am anxious to see yours too sag!!!!!!!!!
YES< I AM taking the Fish Oil, I started it the day AFTER I O'd!!! mine say 2 x's daily..I always take ONE, but recommends w/ a meal and I'm not always home and forget to take it w/ me,,,

IDK what to get from the temps...? I thought they are supposed to stay uP?
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

oh hey momma, IDK if I mentioned this, forgive me if I'm repeating myself..BUT, that FF link you posted yesterday took me to MY chart..HHAHA< I DID THE exact same thing at 1st...

How were your temps looking today!?!??!?!?!
:hugs2:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> oh hey momma, IDK if I mentioned this, forgive me if I'm repeating myself..BUT, that FF link you posted yesterday took me to MY chart..HHAHA< I DID THE exact same thing at 1st...
> 
> How were your temps looking today!?!??!?!?!
> :hugs2:

oh haha im a dumb ass sometimes lol no big because of this new puppy and 2 sick kiddos I have not been able to temp :( The past 2 mornings I was woken up by a kid or puppy and moved around to much for my temp to be accurate. oh well I will just use some opks and pre seed and smep this month. SO i see you and sag are doing good with your 2ww are you getting anxious? Where is the link to your chart? i wanna stalk it. FX you get your bfp I want some good news please!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

So, momma, go to your chart or calender on FF..and right beside where you click the box to enter your signs, there's a box for home page setup...click on that and in blue at the top(ish) of the screen is 4 options: change URL, add password, preview and get sharing codes/buttons..you want to click on the get sharing codes/buttons,,,there's a HTML and bbCode..just copy and paste the bbCode onto your signature.....That's What I did until I got the FF ticker that when you click it just takes you right to my chart!!!!
:hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> oh hey momma, IDK if I mentioned this, forgive me if I'm repeating myself..BUT, that FF link you posted yesterday took me to MY chart..HHAHA< I DID THE exact same thing at 1st...
> 
> How were your temps looking today!?!??!?!?!
> :hugs2:
> 
> oh haha im a dumb ass sometimes lol no big because of this new puppy and 2 sick kiddos I have not been able to temp :( The past 2 mornings I was woken up by a kid or puppy and moved around to much for my temp to be accurate. oh well I will just use some opks and pre seed and smep this month. SO i see you and sag are doing good with your 2ww are you getting anxious? Where is the link to your chart? i wanna stalk it. FX you get your bfp I want some good news please!!!Click to expand...

NOOoo, you are not....it's a HUGE learning experience,,,always good that people are helpful...I certainly need it too!!!!!:thumbup:
Awwww,that's a bummer I've always slept so so sound, now it's like I think too much about needing to temp or something...hopefully it'll get regular real soon for ya!!!!
Me AND sag's tickers are linked to FF so if you just click on them it'll take you right to our charts..I gave the instructions though for you to link your chart to your signature.....
Hope your lil ones get to feeling better SOON..the sickness is NOOO fun for anyone...

I'm trying NOT to be anxious...I'm thinking there are "some things" happening, or weird, or questionable but I'm NOT allowing it get to outta control..I don't even wanna talk about them b.c it'll go further than I want..I AM NOT SS< I AM NOT SS< I AM NOT SS, i just need to keep reminding me!!!!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

tatertahelon said:


> mommax3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> oh hey momma, IDK if I mentioned this, forgive me if I'm repeating myself..BUT, that FF link you posted yesterday took me to MY chart..HHAHA< I DID THE exact same thing at 1st...
> 
> How were your temps looking today!?!??!?!?!
> :hugs2:
> 
> oh haha im a dumb ass sometimes lol no big because of this new puppy and 2 sick kiddos I have not been able to temp :( The past 2 mornings I was woken up by a kid or puppy and moved around to much for my temp to be accurate. oh well I will just use some opks and pre seed and smep this month. SO i see you and sag are doing good with your 2ww are you getting anxious? Where is the link to your chart? i wanna stalk it. FX you get your bfp I want some good news please!!!Click to expand...
> 
> NOOoo, you are not....it's a HUGE learning experience,,,always good that people are helpful...I certainly need it too!!!!!:thumbup:
> Awwww,that's a bummer I've always slept so so sound, now it's like I think too much about needing to temp or something...hopefully it'll get regular real soon for ya!!!!
> Me AND sag's tickers are linked to FF so if you just click on them it'll take you right to our charts..I gave the instructions though for you to link your chart to your signature.....
> Hope your lil ones get to feeling better SOON..the sickness is NOOO fun for anyone...
> 
> I'm trying NOT to be anxious...I'm thinking there are "some things" happening, or weird, or questionable but I'm NOT allowing it get to outta control..I don't even wanna talk about them b.c it'll go further than I want..I AM NOT SS< I AM NOT SS< I AM NOT SS, i just need to keep reminding me!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks tater i will link my chart today not that its accurate lol but at least it will be good to go for next month if need be :) I know exactly what your saying about trying not to ss it realy is consuming and makes the 2ww seem lke pergatory :cry: im even trying to keep busy and not be a bnb aholic 
good luck this month :hugs:


----------



## mommax3

if I start setting my alarm for like 6am tomorrow morning and make it a point to temp properly from now on will it still be helpful for this month?


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh yeah, even starting tomorrow will still be helpful...I didn't get rolling for real until about CD7...the 1st day I forget what happened and then the next 3 I totally marked the same thing b/c I THOUGHT I had a memory on my thermo and don't...ARG, then in the midst of all of that I changed my time for the 1st week,, I thought 8 would be good, b/c we don't get up til about 9:30 but then I realized It was really was TOO late, so I changed it to 7 and that wasn't ideal either, so now it's 6...the 1st mo really is learning what works best...I got down on myself but now that I'm about done w/ this cycle, I 1st am SOOO thankful for everyone that looked at my chart, helped me and encouraged me...and 2nd, wish I wouldn't have freaked out about stuff...it's really not worth it and all the freaking out we may do isn't going to get us anymore wisdom until we practice..so start tomorrow and just go w/ it..there was a day that I didn't get to temp..it'll happen...
:hugs:
You are doing GRREAT momma!!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Saaaaga,,,Sag, hey Sag, SAGA, SAGAPO where are you!??!?!:shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> GOoD morning My friends!!!!!
> I got to bed late, so getting early is NOT something we do!!!
> 
> I posted my temps..I am anxious to see yours too sag!!!!!!!!!
> YES< I AM taking the Fish Oil, I started it the day AFTER I O'd!!! mine say 2 x's daily..I always take ONE, but recommends w/ a meal and I'm not always home and forget to take it w/ me,,,
> 
> IDK what to get from the temps...? I thought they are supposed to stay uP?
> :friends:

As long as they are above the coverline, you are fine. It's okay to have a little variance from day to day...and your chart looks good. It's WAY above that cover! Yaaayyy!:happydance:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Saaaaga,,,Sag, hey Sag, SAGA, SAGAPO where are you!??!?!:shrug:
> 
> :hugs:

I'm here!!! Hahahaha...now where are yoooooooooou????:wave: We got that new dog this weekend and I have been entertaining her all morning. They said she was bad and that she poops and pees in the house...and she did on Saturday...but that was the only accident she had. She's a Boston Terrier and those little dogs do NOT respond well to yelling and scolding...and that is what they did. I think she kept doing it BECAUSE they yelled...all I had to do to train her was say nothing when she had that accident...no yelling...but every time she went in the backyard to do her business, I praised her and then gave her a piece of cheese when she came inside. She caught on really quick. No more accidents.

And they made her sleep in a crate for 8+ hours...I let her sleep in the bed. She thinks she has died and gone to heaven...haha. They also never let her ride in the car, which she LOVES...I let ALL three dogs go with me in the morning to drop the kids off at school and then to pick them up in the afternoons...she loves it!:holly:


----------



## Sagapo75

*Momma*, I hope your kiddos feel better!


----------



## mommax3

Sagapo75 said:


> *Momma*, I hope your kiddos feel better!

Thanks sag! Poor puppy she must be loving living with you :)


----------



## tatertahelon

Hooooly doughnut shops..I can't wake up today...I'm pretty sure progesterone cream makes ya sleepy...? I think I read that, but holy mackerel I have a whole whopping tsp in my system...Phew, IDK, but I"M SLEEEPY today..we got a bunch of snow today AND freezing rain w/ more to come](*,)
I HATE winter so it's a good day to be lazy...:winkwink:

Awww Sag, I hate little dogs and I would so have yelled at it...I'm so grateful for people like you and Ceasar Millan b/c I just don't have the patience...
I feel bad for them though when they have to be in a crate for soooo long, and little dogs can't really hold it all that long anyway :nope:
I'm glad you're having fun w/ her though..that's great!!! You are a dog rescuer!!!! and maybe a dog whisperer!!!!:change:
:friends:
:hug:


----------



## Dash

Im FF stalking you all :thumbup: Just thought you should know!

Still no pos OPK for me, but having some serious signs that I'm getting ready to O. Bought some Odwalla B Monster today so I can naturally pack in those B vitamins and a whole bunch of the other stuff I cant take supplements of.

...Im 2ww-ing with you. I mean, not WITH you, but right here waiting to see how it turns out for you guys!


----------



## tatertahelon

Thanks Dash!!! You can stalk it's OK!!!! 
What the heck is Odwalla B Monster!?!??!? 

Hope that O comes sooooooon and you can stop dipping OPK's GOSH...glad to hear it's on it's way..it sucks waiting around for all of this, O, temps, bfp's, bfn's 2WW UGH, we ALL hate you 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug: girl!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

about how many days before af are you supposed to see the temps up ?? I read that I shouldn't test until 18DPO( YEAH right!!) since this is my 1st temping cycle..but is there some point that I'll know I'm preg by my temps?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Hooooly doughnut shops..I can't wake up today...I'm pretty sure progesterone cream makes ya sleepy...? I think I read that, but holy mackerel I have a whole whopping tsp in my system...Phew, IDK, but I"M SLEEEPY today..we got a bunch of snow today AND freezing rain w/ more to come](*,)
> I HATE winter so it's a good day to be lazy...:winkwink:
> 
> Awww Sag, I hate little dogs and I would so have yelled at it...I'm so grateful for people like you and Ceasar Millan b/c I just don't have the patience...
> I feel bad for them though when they have to be in a crate for soooo long, and little dogs can't really hold it all that long anyway :nope:
> I'm glad you're having fun w/ her though..that's great!!! You are a dog rescuer!!!! and maybe a dog whisperer!!!!:change:
> :friends:
> :hug:

OMG, I lOOOOOVE Cesar...the Dog Whisperer...I grew up on a farm here in SC, so I have a lot of experience with animals. A Greek girl on a farm....yeah, weird, I know. My dad raised corn and tobacco...but my parents were also hippies...we grew our own food and raised our own animals...we had everything...horses, goats, cows, pigs, dogs, cats...you name it!

And then my dad worked with a wild animal rescue so we were always fostering animals who had been injured before they could be re-released into the wild. We had a bobcat once and an owl...and a red-tailed hawk too...rabbits, birds, all kinds of stuff.

However, somewhere in my genes, I am mostly a city girl...I lived in the Bahamas for a while, New Jersey too, before settling back down here in SC. You couldn't PAY me to live on a farm now...but I still do love animals...

My friend adopted two little girls...ages 2 & 4...and they already have an autistic son...so they were overwhelmed when the dog started pooping...and she told me she was going to put her on Craigslist. I said OH H*LL NO YOU'RE NOT! I'LL TAKE HER! And she is lovely...the sweetest thing. I LOOOOVE her! 

Oh, and I don't crate animals...Once they are trained, they should be able to roam free without doing anything bad...and so far so good with her! The last dog I rescued was from a kill-shelter in West Virginia...she had three days to live and I wanted her so one of the attorneys I used to work for was up that way for an asbestos trial and picked her up for me and brought her here. I am a bleeding heart for an animal...hahaha.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> about how many days before af are you supposed to see the temps up ?? I read that I shouldn't test until 18DPO( YEAH right!!) since this is my 1st temping cycle..but is there some point that I'll know I'm preg by my temps?

Yep...it's called a triphasic chart. Right now your chart is biphasic. Meaning, it shows 2 levels of temps...one before ovulation...low...and one after...higher. Some women when they are pregnant, their temps will take another big jump and stay up...that's triphasic and probably means you are pregnant if they don't dip to or below the coverline before AF is expected. This usually happens during implantation...7 - 10 days after O. But it can be as early as 5dpo or as late as 12dpo.

BUT this does not happen to every woman who is pregnant. A lot of pregnant women's charts will just stay elevated past the time AF is due. (When AF is coming, your temps will usually plummet back to the coverline or below the day before or day AF is due.) If it stays up...you might be preggers.

Also, you might have a temperature dip during the 7-10dpo time period...if you do, a dip will go down to or below the coverline and then come right back up the next day...if you have one...it COULD be because implantation was taking place...but you won't know that for sure until you have a postive BFP because women with non-pregnant charts can also have the dip too...but it is just something interesting to look for...

I guess the biggest thing to look for at this point is for our temps to stay up...and up means close to your others temps and above the coverline...

So, here's to hoping for temps that don't drop, Tater!!! And babydust to ALL my TR ladies!:dust:


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Im FF stalking you all :thumbup: Just thought you should know!
> 
> Still no pos OPK for me, but having some serious signs that I'm getting ready to O. Bought some Odwalla B Monster today so I can naturally pack in those B vitamins and a whole bunch of the other stuff I cant take supplements of.
> 
> ...Im 2ww-ing with you. I mean, not WITH you, but right here waiting to see how it turns out for you guys!

And we'll be stalking you too when you start temping...teehee.

I hope O comes soon for you! Waiting is the hardest part...ugh.


----------



## tatertahelon

I LOOOVE ceasar too, that man iS AMAZING..to say the Least. I have a dog, love her to death, but not a Dog lover, anyway, Ceasar Though, he's something I LOOOVE watching that show..I always wonder if he'd come her to train my kids!!!!!

Sounds like an very interesting, fun, unique life...I wouldn't mind living on a farm, if I didn't have to get up at the crack dawn and milk cows...or feed chickens, or plow the fields, eh, on 2nd thought I better not live on a farm!!!! 

Thanks for all that info girl..you're a wealth of it!!!!! It's good to know...All I can really do is day by day by day and that's fine...just wanted a lil heads up....not that I WON'T be POAS though here in the next several days :winkwink:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I LOOOVE ceasar too, that man iS AMAZING..to say the Least. I have a dog, love her to death, but not a Dog lover, anyway, Ceasar Though, he's something I LOOOVE watching that show..I always wonder if he'd come her to train my kids!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like an very interesting, fun, unique life...I wouldn't mind living on a farm, if I didn't have to get up at the crack dawn and milk cows...or feed chickens, or plow the fields, eh, on 2nd thought I better not live on a farm!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all that info girl..you're a wealth of it!!!!! It's good to know...All I can really do is day by day by day and that's fine...just wanted a lil heads up....not that I WON'T be POAS though here in the next several days :winkwink:

Me either. I am going to hold off until day 11 or 12... FF told me to wait too until something like 18dpo...yeaah, RIGHT! Like I have that much self control!

It WAS a very fun and interesting life...but I don't ever want to do it again for all the reasons you said! Feeding chickens at 6am in the rain was not my idea of fun...or getting the eggs from the hen house and finding a SNAKE in the nest...AGGHHHHHH...or harvesting watermelons in the hot southern summer sun that were as big as I was...or picking tomatoes and discovering it had a giant green horn worm on it...ewww....or getting kicked halfway across the pasture by a horse you were trying to put a bridle on...nope, no more for me...

I have 3 dogs now and that's enough too. Now I just want a BABY! Hehehe.

I live in a subdivision now....and as far away from the farm as I could get! Hahaha....


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I LOOOVE ceasar too, that man iS AMAZING..to say the Least. I have a dog, love her to death, but not a Dog lover, anyway, Ceasar Though, he's something I LOOOVE watching that show..I always wonder if he'd come her to train my kids!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like an very interesting, fun, unique life...I wouldn't mind living on a farm, if I didn't have to get up at the crack dawn and milk cows...or feed chickens, or plow the fields, eh, on 2nd thought I better not live on a farm!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all that info girl..you're a wealth of it!!!!! It's good to know...All I can really do is day by day by day and that's fine...just wanted a lil heads up....not that I WON'T be POAS though here in the next several days :winkwink:

Yeah, I have had the same thought...I would LOVE for him to train my kids! HAHAHA!


----------



## tatertahelon

this 2ww is the pits....No ss is keeping it boring...nothing much to talk about when I'm not freaking out :( 
I want something fun to happen!!!!!

GOoD night girls!!!!
:hug: and :dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo!!! You're chart is looking good girl..maintained for 3 days then UP!!!! YAY!!!! Would it be SS if I asked you if you felt anything? Would it be SS if I told you I didn't :( I am like calling on nauseousness!!!! haha!!!!

It doesn't matter~does it..? If My temp times are not ALWAYS right at 6am? Like a few days ago it was 6:20(didn't hear my alarm) and today it was 5:40...heard DH's alarm...
I hope that doesn't sway the accuracy of it...
:dust:
ARE WE the only ones in the 2WW??
:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo!!! You're chart is looking good girl..maintained for 3 days then UP!!!! YAY!!!! Would it be SS if I asked you if you felt anything? Would it be SS if I told you I didn't :( I am like calling on nauseousness!!!! haha!!!!
> 
> It doesn't matter~does it..? If My temp times are not ALWAYS right at 6am? Like a few days ago it was 6:20(didn't hear my alarm) and today it was 5:40...heard DH's alarm...
> I hope that doesn't sway the accuracy of it...
> :dust:
> ARE WE the only ones in the 2WW??
> :friends:

Yours looks good too! It just keeps going up and up and up! After that article that Faith posted, I want most of my temps to be at least .4 above the cover and we are both doing that. Woohoo. 

As long as your temps are within an hour period every day...it won't hurt them at all! You're good!

I think we are the only ones in the 2ww. Oh how I hate the 2ww. I don't feel anything yet...not sure if the nausea this morning was a fluke...if today is the only day it happens, it probably was...so I'll keep an eye on it.

How long are you going to wait to test? I am going to hold off until at least day 11 or 12...but I know I won't be waiting until AF is due or after...much less 18dpo...hahaha.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> this 2ww is the pits....No ss is keeping it boring...nothing much to talk about when I'm not freaking out :(
> I want something fun to happen!!!!!
> 
> GOoD night girls!!!!
> :hug: and :dust:

Me too....we REALLY REALLY need some BFPs on this board....and soon! Lots of BABY :dust: to everyone!


----------



## tatertahelon

I will probably start POAS at like 10D..b/c I have Ic's and believing this is THE month so won't need them after this!!! SO may as well use them up!!!

I know I'll get bfn's, well, IDK THAT, but am assuming it,,I can't have IC's in the cupboard and NOT pee on them :blush: Wanna do one today, but I won't...that'd be silly. 
Yeah, like there's NO way no How I'd wait for a Late Af to test..is that smart..Yeah, probably, but I'm not smart LOL !!!!
:friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC where you been girl..you feeling OK, how was blood work yesterday? 
Thinking of you!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Dash

I only ovulated 2 days late! Way better than last cycle (cycle after TR). I think Ive realized the OPK's don't work for me because of the problems I have with my bladder. I had EWCM and I got a faint pos OPK, BUT I also pee like...once every 1-2 hours, and that's not normal. The directions say hold it for 4 hours before you test and I could never do that. But Im banking on I O'ed, from the right side...last night. Im sure of it!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I will probably start POAS at like 10D..b/c I have Ic's and believing this is THE month so won't need them after this!!! SO may as well use them up!!!
> 
> I know I'll get bfn's, well, IDK THAT, but am assuming it,,I can't have IC's in the cupboard and NOT pee on them :blush: Wanna do one today, but I won't...that'd be silly.
> Yeah, like there's NO way no How I'd wait for a Late Af to test..is that smart..Yeah, probably, but I'm not smart LOL !!!!
> :friends:

Me either! Hahahahaha....I don't have any here....to keep me from doing it early...but I am going to go get some on day 11 or 12...I hear that Wal-mart brand (Equate) early pregnancy tests are super sensitive...I think I will go on Sunday.


----------



## tatertahelon

HORRAY! for O-age!!!! 
I've never been diagnosed w/ any bladder issue, but I also pee like every hour or 2..I DID NOT wait 4 hours to pee while I was OPK-ing...not once...I'm not saying it's not better to, or better to, but I didn't do it...I can't...and I'm not going to put myself through pain to POAS!...
I'm suuuper glad you O'd girl...So are you Trying then?!?!?!?!?
Finally, something exciting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> TTC where you been girl..you feeling OK, how was blood work yesterday?
> Thinking of you!!!
> :hugs:

Yep, can't wait to hear from you TTC! :flower:


----------



## tatertahelon

I THINK, don't hold me to it, but the Equate ones are the same ones in a different box that you can get at Dollar General...Are the Equate one's the 5Day early ones...at the dollar store you can get ONE for $3.00 or 2 4 $6....They are also the same at CVS...I THINK, like I said, don't hold me to it, but if they are cheaper and the same, why spend more?!?!!?!!!!! 

Do you know the Iu's or whatever, I'm pretty sure the DG ones' are 25...


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I only ovulated 2 days late! Way better than last cycle (cycle after TR). I think Ive realized the OPK's don't work for me because of the problems I have with my bladder. I had EWCM and I got a faint pos OPK, BUT I also pee like...once every 1-2 hours, and that's not normal. The directions say hold it for 4 hours before you test and I could never do that. But Im banking on I O'ed, from the right side...last night. Im sure of it!

Trust your body, Girlie!!! If you know you O-ed, then you definitely O-ed! And only two days later this time. That's FANTASTIC! And just wait, next month you will O even earlier...you'll be back to your previous O schedule before you know it. Yaaayyyyy!!!! Mine did the SAME thing...I don't have my first two charts recorded on FF...I wish I did though, but it's just the last two. BUT I was journaling, so I know my cycles were messed up...but by the third...I was back to normal and you will be too! Yaayyyy!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> HORRAY! for O-age!!!!
> I've never been diagnosed w/ any bladder issue, but I also pee like every hour or 2..I DID NOT wait 4 hours to pee while I was OPK-ing...not once...I'm not saying it's not better to, or better to, but I didn't do it...I can't...and I'm not going to put myself through pain to POAS!...
> I'm suuuper glad you O'd girl...So are you Trying then?!?!?!?!?
> Finally, something exciting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hug:

Ditto on what she said! Hahaha...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I THINK, don't hold me to it, but the Equate ones are the same ones in a different box that you can get at Dollar General...Are the Equate one's the 5Day early ones...at the dollar store you can get ONE for $3.00 or 2 4 $6....They are also the same at CVS...I THINK, like I said, don't hold me to it, but if they are cheaper and the same, why spend more?!?!!?!!!!!
> 
> Do you know the Iu's or whatever, I'm pretty sure the DG ones' are 25...

Equate are at Dollar General?!? Hallelujah! We have both the Dollar General and the Dollar Store...which one should I go to??


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> I THINK, don't hold me to it, but the Equate ones are the same ones in a different box that you can get at Dollar General...Are the Equate one's the 5Day early ones...at the dollar store you can get ONE for $3.00 or 2 4 $6....They are also the same at CVS...I THINK, like I said, don't hold me to it, but if they are cheaper and the same, why spend more?!?!!?!!!!!
> 
> Do you know the Iu's or whatever, I'm pretty sure the DG ones' are 25...

Oh, and what are Iu's?


----------



## tatertahelon

I'M mostly 100% sure they are 25..or maybe 10IU ~ the 5days early ones...THey have worked for me on more than MANY occasions!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I THINK, don't hold me to it, but the Equate ones are the same ones in a different box that you can get at Dollar General...Are the Equate one's the 5Day early ones...at the dollar store you can get ONE for $3.00 or 2 4 $6....They are also the same at CVS...I THINK, like I said, don't hold me to it, but if they are cheaper and the same, why spend more?!?!!?!!!!!
> 
> Do you know the Iu's or whatever, I'm pretty sure the DG ones' are 25...
> 
> Oh, and what are Iu's?Click to expand...

Okay, nevermind...now I know what Iu's are! Hahahaha....


----------



## tatertahelon

Ohhhh what are IU's hhaha, Sorry, yeah, the amount of HCG that has to be in the urine for the sensitivity to detect it..or something like that..
the sensitivity...


----------



## tatertahelon

Sag, how many "points for pregnancy" do you have on your FF?


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I THINK, don't hold me to it, but the Equate ones are the same ones in a different box that you can get at Dollar General...Are the Equate one's the 5Day early ones...at the dollar store you can get ONE for $3.00 or 2 4 $6....They are also the same at CVS...I THINK, like I said, don't hold me to it, but if they are cheaper and the same, why spend more?!?!!?!!!!!
> 
> Do you know the Iu's or whatever, I'm pretty sure the DG ones' are 25...
> 
> Oh, and what are Iu's?Click to expand...

Ok, I just looked the DG one's up...they are 20IU's...I'm MOSTLY positive they are same as equate...and I"M PRETTY sure the equate one's are like $8ish and they are 25IU's..just FYI:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> I THINK, don't hold me to it, but the Equate ones are the same ones in a different box that you can get at Dollar General...Are the Equate one's the 5Day early ones...at the dollar store you can get ONE for $3.00 or 2 4 $6....They are also the same at CVS...I THINK, like I said, don't hold me to it, but if they are cheaper and the same, why spend more?!?!!?!!!!!
> 
> Do you know the Iu's or whatever, I'm pretty sure the DG ones' are 25...
> 
> Oh, and what are Iu's?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I just looked the DG one's up...they are 20IU's...I'm MOSTLY positive they are same as equate...and I"M PRETTY sure the equate one's are like $8ish and they are 25IU's..just FYI:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm going to Dollar General!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sag, how many "points for pregnancy" do you have on your FF?

I have 24 points, you?


----------



## Dash

tatertahelon said:


> HORRAY! for O-age!!!!
> I've never been diagnosed w/ any bladder issue, but I also pee like every hour or 2..I DID NOT wait 4 hours to pee while I was OPK-ing...not once...I'm not saying it's not better to, or better to, but I didn't do it...I can't...and I'm not going to put myself through pain to POAS!...
> I'm suuuper glad you O'd girl...So are you Trying then?!?!?!?!?
> Finally, something exciting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hug:


Trying next cycle...so I'm just hanging out, waiting until I start my next cycle. Longest. Wait. Ever.


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> HORRAY! for O-age!!!!
> I've never been diagnosed w/ any bladder issue, but I also pee like every hour or 2..I DID NOT wait 4 hours to pee while I was OPK-ing...not once...I'm not saying it's not better to, or better to, but I didn't do it...I can't...and I'm not going to put myself through pain to POAS!...
> I'm suuuper glad you O'd girl...So are you Trying then?!?!?!?!?
> Finally, something exciting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Trying next cycle...so I'm just hanging out, waiting until I start my next cycle. Longest. Wait. Ever.Click to expand...

UUgghh, yeah, no doubt..believe it...
Well, fx'd all hurries up and goes GREAT!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Sag, how many "points for pregnancy" do you have on your FF?
> 
> I have 24 points, you?Click to expand...

I have 16...when you have~like say today was nausea for you~do you mark that on your chart...or are the things you are experiencing ALL day the only things you put on ?? I get confused about it...like when i have a headache but it goes a way, do I take it off, or keep it on...if I get up w/ a headache and haven't charted yet, and it has gone before I do chart..do I mark it, or not?
That's just an example...I'm just unsure if it's all day things, or ANYTHING for however long.....???:wacko:


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> HORRAY! for O-age!!!!
> I've never been diagnosed w/ any bladder issue, but I also pee like every hour or 2..I DID NOT wait 4 hours to pee while I was OPK-ing...not once...I'm not saying it's not better to, or better to, but I didn't do it...I can't...and I'm not going to put myself through pain to POAS!...
> I'm suuuper glad you O'd girl...So are you Trying then?!?!?!?!?
> Finally, something exciting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Trying next cycle...so I'm just hanging out, waiting until I start my next cycle. Longest. Wait. Ever.Click to expand...

I believe it...ugh. I didn't wait to try...but I really believe I should have...I think you'll be in good shape because you did. :flower:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Sag, how many "points for pregnancy" do you have on your FF?
> 
> I have 24 points, you?Click to expand...
> 
> I have 16...when you have~like say today was nausea for you~do you mark that on your chart...or are the things you are experiencing ALL day the only things you put on ?? I get confused about it...like when i have a headache but it goes a way, do I take it off, or keep it on...if I get up w/ a headache and haven't charted yet, and it has gone before I do chart..do I mark it, or not?
> That's just an example...I'm just unsure if it's all day things, or ANYTHING for however long.....???:wacko:Click to expand...

I did mark the nausea on my chart even though I only had it an hour and a half this morning. If I have it, I mark it...and get this, there is a place, a box, under where you save the information and it is entitled "Notes"...It took me until THIS cycle to even notice it...hahahaha! BUT, I always make notations in mine...just for me...I noted that my nausea was only in the morning...just so I don't forget...you can put notes in there too about when you had the headache and how long it lasted, etc...one thing I have been putting in mine is that my breasts are always unbearably sore after O. They are tender this cycle, but only barely...what that means, I have NO idea, but I thought it was noteworthy...


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Sag, how many "points for pregnancy" do you have on your FF?
> 
> I have 24 points, you?Click to expand...
> 
> I have 16...when you have~like say today was nausea for you~do you mark that on your chart...or are the things you are experiencing ALL day the only things you put on ?? I get confused about it...like when i have a headache but it goes a way, do I take it off, or keep it on...if I get up w/ a headache and haven't charted yet, and it has gone before I do chart..do I mark it, or not?
> That's just an example...I'm just unsure if it's all day things, or ANYTHING for however long.....???:wacko:Click to expand...

And yep, I would mark EVERY symptom you have, even if it goes away and doesn't last the whole day. That's how I do it...


----------



## tatertahelon

OK great...thanks..I did note the NOTES!!! 
I used it day there was no swimmers:( haha,

OK good to know..I just wanna be sure..the whole points things kinda gets my hopes up even though I need waaay more points, so I don't wanna be marking wrong for a false hope...ya know...

I need to get some things marked in there then..thanks sag girl!!!!

:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> OK great...thanks..I did note the NOTES!!!
> I used it day there was no swimmers:( haha,
> 
> OK good to know..I just wanna be sure..the whole points things kinda gets my hopes up even though I need waaay more points, so I don't wanna be marking wrong for a false hope...ya know...
> 
> I need to get some things marked in there then..thanks sag girl!!!!
> 
> :friends:

I noticed that one of the things I get the most percentage points for is noting CM, so I will make sure to do that every day...and mark whatever else...I got 10.6% for nausea...but I think the most points come from your temp itself??? I think...

And can you BELIEVE I just noticed the NOTES box! I guess I was so focused on my temp and just a few days ago, I was like...hey...NOTES? What is this NOTES box??? Haha...


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> HORRAY! for O-age!!!!
> I've never been diagnosed w/ any bladder issue, but I also pee like every hour or 2..I DID NOT wait 4 hours to pee while I was OPK-ing...not once...I'm not saying it's not better to, or better to, but I didn't do it...I can't...and I'm not going to put myself through pain to POAS!...
> I'm suuuper glad you O'd girl...So are you Trying then?!?!?!?!?
> Finally, something exciting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Trying next cycle...so I'm just hanging out, waiting until I start my next cycle. Longest. Wait. Ever.Click to expand...

Dash, good for you...get started "observing" everything early. I wish I would have done that rather than waiting until I was actually TTC:dohh: We decided to do the TR in late August, 2010..actual surgery wasn't until 11/12/10. I *wish* I would have started temping, opks and just plain 'ol observing..during the wait time:thumbup:

Best wishes for a short TTC journey:flower:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Dash said:


> I only ovulated 2 days late! Way better than last cycle (cycle after TR). I think Ive realized the OPK's don't work for me because of the problems I have with my bladder. I had EWCM and I got a faint pos OPK, BUT I also pee like...once every 1-2 hours, and that's not normal. The directions say hold it for 4 hours before you test and I could never do that. But Im banking on I O'ed, from the right side...last night. Im sure of it!

Dash, what are the problems with your bladder? Do you get infections easily?


----------



## Sagapo75

FaithHopeLove said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> HORRAY! for O-age!!!!
> I've never been diagnosed w/ any bladder issue, but I also pee like every hour or 2..I DID NOT wait 4 hours to pee while I was OPK-ing...not once...I'm not saying it's not better to, or better to, but I didn't do it...I can't...and I'm not going to put myself through pain to POAS!...
> I'm suuuper glad you O'd girl...So are you Trying then?!?!?!?!?
> Finally, something exciting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hug:
> 
> 
> Trying next cycle...so I'm just hanging out, waiting until I start my next cycle. Longest. Wait. Ever.Click to expand...
> 
> Dash, good for you...get started "observing" everything early. I wish I would have done that rather than waiting until I was actually TTC:dohh: We decided to do the TR in late August, 2010..actual surgery wasn't until 11/12/10. I *wish* I would have started temping, opks and just plain 'ol observing..during the wait time:thumbup:
> 
> Best wishes for a short TTC journey:flower:Click to expand...

Me too Faith! It would have given us a good baseline to go on and get familiar with the process ahead of time...but I didn't do that...I just jumped into the deep end of the pool feet first....haha...I would recommend it Dash's way though...


----------



## Dash

I have Interstitial Cystitis. Its like having a really sensitive bladder- I don't have it nearly as bad as some people, I'm just sensitive to certain things (vitamins, coffee and tea, anything to acidic) and will have bladder pain if I consume them. The "lining" of my bladder is worn down- anything that changes the acidity literally burns.

I started keeping track of O and cycles a few months before surgery because we originally planned on having IVF. I have what Ive tracked back since September, so I'm getting pretty good at being able to tell whats going on with my body just by tracking certain things like CM or cramping. BUT- knowing I'm ovulating now and my body is super fertile is making waiting to TTC SO HARD! Ive started a rewards system for myself- I bought tickets to a big concert in a few weeks when my period is due. I will reward myself for waiting to TTC by having a great time, and drinking heavily. Bahaha.


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> I have Interstitial Cystitis. Its like having a really sensitive bladder- I don't have it nearly as bad as some people, I'm just sensitive to certain things (vitamins, coffee and tea, anything to acidic) and will have bladder pain if I consume them. The "lining" of my bladder is worn down- anything that changes the acidity literally burns.
> 
> I started keeping track of O and cycles a few months before surgery because we originally planned on having IVF. I have what Ive tracked back since September, so I'm getting pretty good at being able to tell whats going on with my body just by tracking certain things like CM or cramping. BUT- knowing I'm ovulating now and my body is super fertile is making waiting to TTC SO HARD! Ive started a rewards system for myself- I bought tickets to a big concert in a few weeks when my period is due. I will reward myself for waiting to TTC by having a great time, and drinking heavily. Bahaha.

Hahaha...good for you! And drink while you can! Woohoo! What concert are you going to see?


----------



## Dash

Yeah no kidding- I need to live out this year within the next month, haha. We are going to see The Presidents....no sure if everybody would know who they are or not.


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Yeah no kidding- I need to live out this year within the next month, haha. We are going to see The Presidents....no sure if everybody would know who they are or not.

I haven't heard of them...but I am old and out of the loop...haha...:winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

how's your trip Faith!!!???

Have fun at your concert dash!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Tater:hi: my trip is going well! (thanks for asking:hugs:) We're in Covington, LA tonight...hopefully arrive in Sarasota, FL tomorrow night:thumbup: Looking forward to some WARM weather. We've been freezing since we left Wyoming. Texas has had some nasty, bitter cold wind! We've driven in freezing fog, blowing snow, freezing rain/sleet and bitter cold wind :wacko: looking forward to SUNSHINE:happydance:

AND tonight is a *required* SMEP night..staying in a suite with a separate bedroom so we can do some bd'ing :happydance:....loving smep! Making sure to follow the plan as I'm not absolutely certain yet on my O times..although my ticker is saying 8 days to go (based on info from last cycle) I am having more CM than usual...we shall see what February has in store FOR ALL OF US:hugs:

How are you feeling? I peeked at yours and sag's charts this morning...looking good:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

Hey Girl!!!! SOOOO good to hear from you...UGh the weather..I can relate..we are getting all of that too :nope: icy, rain, wind, snow...I"m SOOO over it...I hate winter...:wacko:

I'm a lil jealous...wish I was in FL too...just for a short time to enjoy the sun, ewww yeah, the sun that sounds SOOO nice:happydance:

Get on that SMEP girl..I also heart SMEP...WAS glad that it was over tho...sheesh, we did a LOT of bd'ing!!!!!! It's nice to have a break!!!!!

Are you dipping OPK's..I didn't get a + until like 6 days after we started SMEP..so keep on keeping on!!!!

Yeah, me and sag's charts are maintaining!!:happydance:
Praying, believing and expecting THIS to be THE month for MANY of us!!!!!!
I feel really fine:shrug:kinda wish I wasn't..but honestly the whole weight of the symptoms (in previous pregnancies) don't hit me until I see those lines on the stick..it's something in the brain..like how when you don't really feel sick until someone tells you you are...My ONLY and first indication of pregnancy is usually my bb's...but I've had implants and now it's hard to tell....They ARE feeling a lil squishier and heavier than normal..but we'll see...So far I haven't been obsessive AT all, and that's a good thing..a lil boring but good!!!!
Only time will tell!!!!
have a happy time in the sun!!!!
Check in w/ us when you can :friends:


----------



## tatertahelon

Saga, I peek at your chart!!! LOOKS GREAT!!!

Not sure how accurate my temp is today....It was a pretty restless night last night :( BUT I checked it right after I got such a high reading and then like 5-7 min later and it was about the same..OH well, I made a note of it!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Saga, I peek at your chart!!! LOOKS GREAT!!!
> 
> Not sure how accurate my temp is today....It was a pretty restless night last night :( BUT I checked it right after I got such a high reading and then like 5-7 min later and it was about the same..OH well, I made a note of it!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Yeah, not sure how accurate mine is today either. I slept, but I was awake a lot, off and on, last night....I went ahead and recorded it as a regular night's sleep...it wasn't like I had insomnia or anything...just awake off and on...who knows, hopefully I will have more sound rest tonight. I think I am okay...I've noticed that after I get up and let the the dogs on most days, that my temp is still the same as when I first woke up...mine takes a while to start going up, so I THINK I am good...confusing...so confusing...haha...

I am about to go get on my treadmill...my chart looks so much better than last month...so obviously, everything that I am doing is GOOD for me...and I do FEEL good...I think being able to exercise again and taking these vitamins and supplements is something I will make a permanent part of my life...makes sense, eh? In my family, we have no history whatsoever of cancer...my family either lives to be 90+ and sharp as a tack...OR they have heart trouble starting in their 40's and die early...yikes. After taking this fish oil and feeling REALLY good...I am sure that is part of why I am feeling so sprightly lately...and my skin is looking pretty good too...I am going to keep taking it forever because it supposedly reduces the risk of heart disease...and with my family history and not knowing which set of genes I got...I feel good taking it...you know?

How are you feeling? All the vitamins and supplements making you feel good??? How's the progesterone going?

I was thinking...if and when I get a BFP, I was thinking maybe I would start the progesterone then...couldn't hurt, right??? They say the placenta takes over making the progesterone at about 12 weeks...so maybe I will take it up until then, just for a little extra added help...because I am almost 36...and they say the older you are, the more likely you are to miscarry...what do you think? I think it is pretty much like the aspiring while TTC...It can't hurt, right?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Saga, I peek at your chart!!! LOOKS GREAT!!!
> 
> Not sure how accurate my temp is today....It was a pretty restless night last night :( BUT I checked it right after I got such a high reading and then like 5-7 min later and it was about the same..OH well, I made a note of it!!!
> 
> :hugs:

I just looked at yours too, Girlie!!!!!! Yours just keeps going up and up and up! Let's keep our fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!

And baby :dust: to ALL the TR ladies. We sure need a :bfp: in here...some GOOD news.

I am going to :test: on Sunday (11dpo) and then again on Monday (12dpo) if it's negative on Sunday. We are having a big Super Bowl party at my house on Sunday...so I am trying to decide on whether to take it BEFORE or AFTER the party...I guess I will have to before, because doesn't it start at a weird time...like 6:30 (I have no idea because I hate football...I will be busy chatting with my girlfriends while my husband actually watches with the guys)? And I am running by Dollar General today to pick up some tests!

Have you decided when you are testing, Tater?


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, so just as I got up to go get on the treadmill, I all of a sudden felt a little queasy...nauseous...and then it was followed by heartburn...which I still have...:saywhat:??? I am not going to google symptoms at 8dpo...I won't..but I will say it is unusual for me to have heartburn...weird.

And then...and I am not sure if I am hallucinating or what...but I THINK there might have been the slightest pink tinge to my CM. It was very very light...light enough that I am wondering if my eyes are playing tricks on me...which they might be because I want this so badly....oh well...I guess if something is really there, I will know after I finish the treadmill, eh?


----------



## FaithHopeLove

Sag & Tater...getting really excited for you both:happydance: temps look good! (at least in my "one month" of expertise:haha:)

Fluter: When is DH arriving? :flower: I hope the days aren't draaaaging for you:winkwink:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Saga, I peek at your chart!!! LOOKS GREAT!!!
> 
> Not sure how accurate my temp is today....It was a pretty restless night last night :( BUT I checked it right after I got such a high reading and then like 5-7 min later and it was about the same..OH well, I made a note of it!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, not sure how accurate mine is today either. I slept, but I was awake a lot, off and on, last night....I went ahead and recorded it as a regular night's sleep...it wasn't like I had insomnia or anything...just awake off and on...who knows, hopefully I will have more sound rest tonight. I think I am okay...I've noticed that after I get up and let the the dogs on most days, that my temp is still the same as when I first woke up...mine takes a while to start going up, so I THINK I am good...confusing...so confusing...haha...
> 
> I am about to go get on my treadmill...my chart looks so much better than last month...so obviously, everything that I am doing is GOOD for me...and I do FEEL good...I think being able to exercise again and taking these vitamins and supplements is something I will make a permanent part of my life...makes sense, eh? In my family, we have no history whatsoever of cancer...my family either lives to be 90+ and sharp as a tack...OR they have heart trouble starting in their 40's and die early...yikes. After taking this fish oil and feeling REALLY good...I am sure that is part of why I am feeling so sprightly lately...and my skin is looking pretty good too...I am going to keep taking it forever because it supposedly reduces the risk of heart disease...and with my family history and not knowing which set of genes I got...I feel good taking it...you know?
> 
> How are you feeling? All the vitamins and supplements making you feel good??? How's the progesterone going?
> 
> I was thinking...if and when I get a BFP, I was thinking maybe I would start the progesterone then...couldn't hurt, right??? They say the placenta takes over making the progesterone at about 12 weeks...so maybe I will take it up until then, just for a little extra added help...because I am almost 36...and they say the older you are, the more likely you are to miscarry...what do you think? I think it is pretty much like the aspiring while TTC...It can't hurt, right?Click to expand...

I was pretty much in that same boat:( Tate was up nearly ALL night coughing :( I took the 1st half and DH took the 2nd half so I could temp..I remember waking DH up at like 2 something then was tossing and hearing what was going on at like 5 something..temped at 6..so not sure if it's trusted today...AND, you know, my temps do the SAME thing....I'm not sure if it's ME, or me thermo?!?!? Hate not really trusting this thermo throughout this VERY important cycle....
ANYway,you chart does look GReat!!!! I was talking to a buddy today and said maybe It spiked so much today b/c there's implant..haha, she tells me there's a dip w/ implant...Goes to show I'm still ignorant about all of this chart stuff!!!!:dohh:
I don't know that I feel TOO different since starting the vitamins...The aspirins are so teeny that most days I wonder if I back washed them it my cup b/c i can't feel it going down...haha, and I've only eaten FO for like a weekish now...and not noticing much change...but I'm sure it's a good thing to be taking them...W/ the heart issues, it's very smart that you continue those Sag...and the added benefits ~why nOT!!!!

I don't think the Progesterone could hurt..it's something our bodies make naturally anyway..Probably Reeds is the girl to answer that question though.. 
I'm also NOT noticing any differences w/ that EITHER...gosh...BUT I've only applied it since Monday...and usually 1/8tsp in the am and then 1/2 tsp in the evening before bed...I don't have "symptoms" though like MOST people when they start it, so not sure I'd notice anything but the fact that I'LL STOP mC-ing and start carrying!!!:happydance:
All in all I feel pa-retty darn normal...I feel tired, and irritable...UGH, I HATE feeling that way..charting it is great, so I can see when and maybe WHY I feel this way...
:dust:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Saga, I peek at your chart!!! LOOKS GREAT!!!
> 
> Not sure how accurate my temp is today....It was a pretty restless night last night :( BUT I checked it right after I got such a high reading and then like 5-7 min later and it was about the same..OH well, I made a note of it!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I just looked at yours too, Girlie!!!!!! Yours just keeps going up and up and up! Let's keep our fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And baby :dust: to ALL the TR ladies. We sure need a :bfp: in here...some GOOD news.
> 
> I am going to :test: on Sunday (11dpo) and then again on Monday (12dpo) if it's negative on Sunday. We are having a big Super Bowl party at my house on Sunday...so I am trying to decide on whether to take it BEFORE or AFTER the party...I guess I will have to before, because doesn't it start at a weird time...like 6:30 (I have no idea because I hate football...I will be busy chatting with my girlfriends while my husband actually watches with the guys)? And I am running by Dollar General today to pick up some tests!
> 
> Have you decided when you are testing, Tater?Click to expand...

Are you serious GF~?!?!? HAhaha, I would definitely be POAS as soon as I woke up on day 11 since that's the day you wanna start....wait til after the game..NO WAY>..and plus, do it early then most likely you'll have SUPER fabulous, awesome wonderful news for all your friends when they come over in the evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
I also couldn't care less about FB..and really can't wait until the games OVER so that we can turn our TV off..we only have TV through FB season and then get it shut off...we are out doing stuff when it's summer anyway, it's a waste to pay for it...all the kids shows are BASICALLY repeats anyway...
I will probably start testing on SUnday too..that'll be 10DPO and I can't helo myself~I had the urge to POAS today, but didn't, !!!!!!!:nope:


----------



## tatertahelon

FaithHopeLove said:


> Sag & Tater...getting really excited for you both:happydance: temps look good! (at least in my "one month" of expertise:haha:)
> 
> Fluter: When is DH arriving? :flower: I hope the days aren't draaaaging for you:winkwink:


Hiya Faith!!!!!!!! lil sunshine babe !!! (jealous)
Getting excited too....My temp was sooo high today, just trusting in the Lord to keep it up...NO plummeting...I'm trying to stay +..that even though it IS high, it'll stay up or drop for implant but go right back up...
we'll see...I'm a praying!!!!!

:hugs2:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> FaithHopeLove said:
> 
> 
> Sag & Tater...getting really excited for you both:happydance: temps look good! (at least in my "one month" of expertise:haha:)
> 
> Fluter: When is DH arriving? :flower: I hope the days aren't draaaaging for you:winkwink:
> 
> 
> Hiya Faith!!!!!!!! lil sunshine babe !!! (jealous)
> Getting excited too....My temp was sooo high today, just trusting in the Lord to keep it up...NO plummeting...I'm trying to stay +..that even though it IS high, it'll stay up or drop for implant but go right back up...
> we'll see...I'm a praying!!!!!
> 
> :hugs2:Click to expand...

Yep, a lot of women DO have a dip when implantation occurs...but a lot of women don't...so no worries either way! I would like to see a dip on my chart...but I am okay if it doesn't...I just don't want my temps to plummet on day AF is due...I am crossing my fingers they stay UP for me and you both, girlie!!!! That would be wonderful!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Saga, I peek at your chart!!! LOOKS GREAT!!!
> 
> Not sure how accurate my temp is today....It was a pretty restless night last night :( BUT I checked it right after I got such a high reading and then like 5-7 min later and it was about the same..OH well, I made a note of it!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I just looked at yours too, Girlie!!!!!! Yours just keeps going up and up and up! Let's keep our fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And baby :dust: to ALL the TR ladies. We sure need a :bfp: in here...some GOOD news.
> 
> I am going to :test: on Sunday (11dpo) and then again on Monday (12dpo) if it's negative on Sunday. We are having a big Super Bowl party at my house on Sunday...so I am trying to decide on whether to take it BEFORE or AFTER the party...I guess I will have to before, because doesn't it start at a weird time...like 6:30 (I have no idea because I hate football...I will be busy chatting with my girlfriends while my husband actually watches with the guys)? And I am running by Dollar General today to pick up some tests!
> 
> Have you decided when you are testing, Tater?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious GF~?!?!? HAhaha, I would definitely be POAS as soon as I woke up on day 11 since that's the day you wanna start....wait til after the game..NO WAY>..and plus, do it early then most likely you'll have SUPER fabulous, awesome wonderful news for all your friends when they come over in the evening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> I also couldn't care less about FB..and really can't wait until the games OVER so that we can turn our TV off..we only have TV through FB season and then get it shut off...we are out doing stuff when it's summer anyway, it's a waste to pay for it...all the kids shows are BASICALLY repeats anyway...
> I will probably start testing on SUnday too..that'll be 10DPO and I can't helo myself~I had the urge to POAS today, but didn't, !!!!!!!:nope:Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess I HAVE to do it with FMU....you would think I would know the drill by now, eh?

*Faith*, I hope you are having FUN in the sunshine!!!! <3


----------



## tatertahelon

FMU is best, early on anyway...HOw suuuuuuuuper great, wonderful, awesome, fabulous, fantastic, miraculous etc etc etc would it BE to get BFP's ON the same day!?!??!??!!?

You really don't have to answer that b/c I can probably guess you'd be all about it!!!!!
Can't wait till Sunday and it's NEARLY here!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> FMU is best, early on anyway...HOw suuuuuuuuper great, wonderful, awesome, fabulous, fantastic, miraculous etc etc etc would it BE to get BFP's ON the same day!?!??!??!!?
> 
> You really don't have to answer that b/c I can probably guess you'd be all about it!!!!!
> Can't wait till Sunday and it's NEARLY here!!!!!

I know, I know! I hope, I hope, I hope, I hope we both get our BFPs!!! How wonderful would that be!!!


----------



## Dash

Well the suspense is killing me and I'm not even trying yet! Ha :)


----------



## mommax3

Hey girls just popin in tater and sag your month is looking very promising FX for you ladies Faith hope your having a blast smpeing it up in the hotel :) Dash I give you lots of props for waiting i was totally unable to wait even though Im sure I should have. Im sick as a dog just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> Hey girls just popin in tater and sag your month is looking very promising FX for you ladies Faith hope your having a blast smpeing it up in the hotel :) Dash I give you lots of props for waiting i was totally unable to wait even though Im sure I should have. Im sick as a dog just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing :)

I hope you feel better soon! I had to go get my daughter today from school. She had a temp of 101. Crazy, because she was absolutely FINE at breakfast this morning. It just hit her like a ton of bricks...poor thing. It's going around...so I hope you are feeling like your old self soon!


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Well the suspense is killing me and I'm not even trying yet! Ha :)

I know! I went to the Dollar Store today and bought 3 boxes of their version of FRERs. Each box has two in it...so I am set...hahahaha...


----------



## Dash

Sagapo75 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Well the suspense is killing me and I'm not even trying yet! Ha :)
> 
> I know! I went to the Dollar Store today and bought 3 boxes of their version of FRERs. Each box has two in it...so I am set...hahahaha...Click to expand...


You must have Ghandi-like self control!


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> Well the suspense is killing me and I'm not even trying yet! Ha :)
> 
> I know! I went to the Dollar Store today and bought 3 boxes of their version of FRERs. Each box has two in it...so I am set...hahahaha...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have Ghandi-like self control!Click to expand...

We'll see about that...hahaha.

I don't know how long I can resist...I am TRYING to hold out til Sunday...we'll see how much self control I actually have...haha.


----------



## Sagapo75

Well, Ladies...I LOVE each and every one of you... I, for one, will not leave this thread. I like questions...that's how we learn.

You ladies that are here are wonderful and could not have been more supportive during a time when I really need it most. You could not BE more warm and I so appreciate it.

Love you girls...and thanks for listening...to me venting right now...and if I ever asked too many questions...hehe.

Oh, and any newbies who come to this board will be welcomed with open arms...no matter how many questions they ask or if they happen to disagree with the opinion of another from time to time...I promise to be KIND to all new girls who may find us in the near future...because this journey IS HARD and we all need support...

I love you ladies.


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> Well, Ladies...I LOVE each and every one of you... I, for one, will not leave this thread. I like questions...that's how we learn.
> 
> You ladies that are here are wonderful and could not have been more supportive during a time when I really need it most. You could not BE more warm and I so appreciate it.
> 
> Love you girls...and thanks for listening...to me venting right now...and if I ever asked too many questions...hehe.
> 
> Oh, and any newbies who come to this board will be welcomed with open arms...no matter how many questions they ask or if they happen to disagree with the opinion of another from time to time...I promise to be KIND to all new girls who may find us in the near future...because this journey IS HARD and we all need support...
> 
> I love you ladies.

GOOOOOOD WORDS there Sagapo!!!! my lil Greek friend!!!! 

I don't know how I would have made it through the last 1/5 cycles WITHOUT everyone on here, b/c I'm pretty darn ignorant when it comes to conceiving b/c it's always been just natural for us...Not so much after TR..well, not so natural sticky beans anyway....
I won't ever leave either and if I ever offend anyone I want to be sure they let me know right away, b/c sometimes through EMAILS~ b/c you can't hear tone the words~ make it hard to REALLY know what is really being said..I love ALL you TR ladies and am praying for each of us!!!! :hugs:
Friends til the end!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Hiya dasharooskie..sorry I made that up..just can't out!!!

I must have missed all the posts about you waiting and think it was MY question..IDK I confuse easily..but YES...YOU are the one w/ Ghandi-like self control..I mean, I wanted it to happen RIGHT now after my TR and you are all waiting, getting to know your bod..I mean, HELLO...that's like THE smartest thing ever ever!!! You go girl..YOU WILL be blessed!!!!

How many more does everyone want?!?!? We want as many as the Lord wanna bless us with!!! ALthough I'm NOT so sure I could be like the Duggar lady...Kudos to YOU Mrs. Duggar!!!!!
:hugs2:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Hiya dasharooskie..sorry I made that up..just can't out!!!
> 
> I must have missed all the posts about you waiting and think it was MY question..IDK I confuse easily..but YES...YOU are the one w/ Ghandi-like self control..I mean, I wanted it to happen RIGHT now after my TR and you are all waiting, getting to know your bod..I mean, HELLO...that's like THE smartest thing ever ever!!! You go girl..YOU WILL be blessed!!!!
> 
> How many more does everyone want?!?!? We want as many as the Lord wanna bless us with!!! ALthough I'm NOT so sure I could be like the Duggar lady...Kudos to YOU Mrs. Duggar!!!!!
> :hugs2:

Hahahaha...me either, although, God bless her...Mrs. Duggar.

Two at the most...but I will go on BC...and I will NEVER have another TL...

How many do you want, Tater?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> Well, Ladies...I LOVE each and every one of you... I, for one, will not leave this thread. I like questions...that's how we learn.
> 
> You ladies that are here are wonderful and could not have been more supportive during a time when I really need it most. You could not BE more warm and I so appreciate it.
> 
> Love you girls...and thanks for listening...to me venting right now...and if I ever asked too many questions...hehe.
> 
> Oh, and any newbies who come to this board will be welcomed with open arms...no matter how many questions they ask or if they happen to disagree with the opinion of another from time to time...I promise to be KIND to all new girls who may find us in the near future...because this journey IS HARD and we all need support...
> 
> I love you ladies.
> 
> GOOOOOOD WORDS there Sagapo!!!! my lil Greek friend!!!!
> 
> I don't know how I would have made it through the last 1/5 cycles WITHOUT everyone on here, b/c I'm pretty darn ignorant when it comes to conceiving b/c it's always been just natural for us...Not so much after TR..well, not so natural sticky beans anyway....
> I won't ever leave either and if I ever offend anyone I want to be sure they let me know right away, b/c sometimes through EMAILS~ b/c you can't hear tone the words~ make it hard to REALLY know what is really being said..I love ALL you TR ladies and am praying for each of us!!!! :hugs:
> Friends til the end!!!!!Click to expand...

Exactly. I would rather be here with you ladies than anywhere else. :hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Droping by to see how you ladies have been?


----------



## TTCbaby2011

If I'm not on here every day don't think nothing of it. I'm just trying to relax more than I usally do. You girls are stuck with me!! :friends::hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

TTC ya lil lovely..how ya doing mama?!?!?!
Good to be relaxing..it's what you need anyway at this point, and probably NOT so easy w/ 3 lil men to look after..I have 2 and they run me for my $$ so you are probably busier than I!!!
...Did you have your bloodwork this week,,I think I asked that but don't remember if you ever said about it...

How far along are you exactly?
glad to hear you sticking around lil mama!!!!! Wouldn't want it any other way!!!!!
<3


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Droping by to see how you ladies have been?

Hi TTC!!!! I am glad you are here. How are you feeling??? What's up with you? And I personally, am soooo GLAD, that you are sticking around! Keep us in the loop with what is going on with you...

And hopefully there will be a whole host of BFP's in here.... Babydust to ALL!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTC ya lil lovely..how ya doing mama?!?!?!
> Good to be relaxing..it's what you need anyway at this point, and probably NOT so easy w/ 3 lil men to look after..I have 2 and they run me for my $$ so you are probably busier than I!!!
> ...Did you have your bloodwork this week,,I think I asked that but don't remember if you ever said about it...
> 
> How far along are you exactly?
> glad to hear you sticking around lil mama!!!!! Wouldn't want it any other way!!!!!
> <3

 I'm doing good! I had a little bit of spotting yeasterday,but it has stoped bless god!! Thats way I'm trying to take it easy! My bloodwork went well( it came back normal). I'm current 5 weeks today!!! Even though my ticker says 5 weeks and 1 day, oh well its only one day off or I'm one day behind. 
I can't believe whats going on!!!! It kind of upseting! Well I'm not leaving this thread! I started here with you ladies and I'm finishing here!! I can't believe only certain ladies were invited to the thread I feel like a out cast to them!!


----------



## Dash

Man I. Just typed a long reply on my phone and deleted it on accident. Balls.

I'm reading...but not posting because of these tiny freaking keys.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> Droping by to see how you ladies have been?
> 
> Hi TTC!!!! I am glad you are here. How are you feeling??? What's up with you? And I personally, am soooo GLAD, that you are sticking around! Keep us in the loop with what is going on with you...
> 
> And hopefully there will be a whole host of BFP's in here.... Babydust to ALL!Click to expand...

 I'm feeling good Saga! I'm just trying to take it more easy!! I'm very happy to be sticking around with you ladies!! :hugs:
Yes :dust: to all of you currently TTC!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Have any of you ever watched the show called "I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS PREGNANT" WELL, I'm kinda obsessed w/ it~I mean, I've been preg 3x's and there wn't any fooling anyone...but some of these girls..wowza..it's crazy to me...
BUT, my point is...there are girls that THINK they are having periods (which isn't possible when you are w/ child) b/c they bleed regularly just like it would be AF...
I'm sorry you had spotting, had you called your doc? Just don't stress yourself out b/c bleeding during pregnancy DOES happen...and I really don't THINK it's that rare....

Blood work was normal and that's all that matters~!!! there are prayers being said for ya girl....keep resting and keep negative thoughts FAR from you!!!!

Do you go back for more bld work Mond...is it every mond that you go..? just so I don't have to ask you everyday!!! HAHA
:friends:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Dash said:


> Man I. Just typed a long reply on my phone and deleted it on accident. Balls.
> 
> I'm reading...but not posting because of these tiny freaking keys.

Its is hard to type with those little key pads on phones. It seems like it takes me forever to type on them!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> Man I. Just typed a long reply on my phone and deleted it on accident. Balls.
> 
> I'm reading...but not posting because of these tiny freaking keys.

THAT SUUUX :growlmad:
arg....I HATE Tiny freaking keys..I have that too..I hear you shouldn't text when you drive but I was the BOMB at it, I never had to take my eyes off the road, but DH got me a brigade for Christmas and it SUX..I hate it..there's NO texting in the car...they are Such tiny keys~who's thumbs are REALLY that lil!???!!??!

:friends:


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> TTC ya lil lovely..how ya doing mama?!?!?!
> Good to be relaxing..it's what you need anyway at this point, and probably NOT so easy w/ 3 lil men to look after..I have 2 and they run me for my $$ so you are probably busier than I!!!
> ...Did you have your bloodwork this week,,I think I asked that but don't remember if you ever said about it...
> 
> How far along are you exactly?
> glad to hear you sticking around lil mama!!!!! Wouldn't want it any other way!!!!!
> <3
> 
> I'm doing good! I had a little bit of spotting yeasterday,but it has stoped bless god!! Thats way I'm trying to take it easy! My bloodwork went well( it came back normal). I'm current 5 weeks today!!! Even though my ticker says 5 weeks and 1 day, oh well its only one day off or I'm one day behind.
> I can't believe whats going on!!!! It kind of upseting! Well I'm not leaving this thread! I started here with you ladies and I'm finishing here!! I can't believe only certain ladies were invited to the thread I feel like a out cast to them!!Click to expand...

I am so glad you are okay and so glad your bloodwork is normal. Thank GOD you got your sticky! That means there's one coming for the rest of us too. 

I know, I feel the same way about the ladies on the other thread. I kept thinking...where'd they go...they must've just not logged on...and I actually WORRIED about the other ladies...even posted on a couple of their home pages today because I was getting concerned. Silly me.....

They can say whatever they want and justify however they want...but moving to a new thread and going out of their way to talk badly about the ones that were left over here is just plain wrong. And to think I was one of the ones BEGGING Needa and Reeds to stay!

Well, I love you ladies. I genuinely do. There's no lack of warmth here, that's for sure. We are all on the same journey and have the same goal. We all want babies and need the support of our TR friends more than anything because no one but another TR lady can possibly understand how we feel. I thank GOD for you ladies and feel blessed to be able to talk to you all.

Oh, and one more thing....to all of you remaining...I pledge to all newbies who stumble in here to be kind and patient because this journey is CONFUSING and SCARY...and to everyone, newbies and the ones already here...ask me ALL the questions you want...and PM me all you want...I have no problem with it. I love it. Questions are how we LEARN! I love you ALL!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Have any of you ever watched the show called "I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS PREGNANT" WELL, I'm kinda obsessed w/ it~I mean, I've been preg 3x's and there wn't any fooling anyone...but some of these girls..wowza..it's crazy to me...
> BUT, my point is...there are girls that THINK they are having periods (which isn't possible when you are w/ child) b/c they bleed regularly just like it would be AF...
> I'm sorry you had spotting, had you called your doc? Just don't stress yourself out b/c bleeding during pregnancy DOES happen...and I really don't THINK it's that rare....
> 
> Blood work was normal and that's all that matters~!!! there are prayers being said for ya girl....keep resting and keep negative thoughts FAR from you!!!!
> 
> Do you go back for more bld work Mond...is it every mond that you go..? just so I don't have to ask you everyday!!! HAHA
> :friends:

Tater is right. I bled when I was preggers...and more than just spotting. The first time when it was time for my period...and then the second time, I was pretty far along...I don't know why it happened, but I have a healthy daughter...so it happens...TTC, your levels are good and you will be okay. We ALL love you and want the best for you...we're rooting for you, Girlie...ALL of us!:hugs:

And Tater, I LOVE that show! I wish it would happen for me that way now....hehe.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> Have any of you ever watched the show called "I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS PREGNANT" WELL, I'm kinda obsessed w/ it~I mean, I've been preg 3x's and there wn't any fooling anyone...but some of these girls..wowza..it's crazy to me...
> BUT, my point is...there are girls that THINK they are having periods (which isn't possible when you are w/ child) b/c they bleed regularly just like it would be AF...
> I'm sorry you had spotting, had you called your doc? Just don't stress yourself out b/c bleeding during pregnancy DOES happen...and I really don't THINK it's that rare....
> 
> Blood work was normal and that's all that matters~!!! there are prayers being said for ya girl....keep resting and keep negative thoughts FAR from you!!!!
> 
> Do you go back for more bld work Mond...is it every mond that you go..? just so I don't have to ask you everyday!!! HAHA
> :friends:

 Yep, I watch that show. I let my OB doc know about my spotting. His nurse told me that it does happen and not to stress over it. She had it when she was in her frist trimester. I go back for my 3rd blood work Monday. I'm hoping I can get out of our driveway by then. We got 16 inches of snow Tuesday.


----------



## Sagapo75

Dash said:


> Man I. Just typed a long reply on my phone and deleted it on accident. Balls.
> 
> I'm reading...but not posting because of these tiny freaking keys.

Oh no! I HATE when that happens!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> TTC ya lil lovely..how ya doing mama?!?!?!
> Good to be relaxing..it's what you need anyway at this point, and probably NOT so easy w/ 3 lil men to look after..I have 2 and they run me for my $$ so you are probably busier than I!!!
> ...Did you have your bloodwork this week,,I think I asked that but don't remember if you ever said about it...
> 
> How far along are you exactly?
> glad to hear you sticking around lil mama!!!!! Wouldn't want it any other way!!!!!
> <3
> 
> I'm doing good! I had a little bit of spotting yeasterday,but it has stoped bless god!! Thats way I'm trying to take it easy! My bloodwork went well( it came back normal). I'm current 5 weeks today!!! Even though my ticker says 5 weeks and 1 day, oh well its only one day off or I'm one day behind.
> I can't believe whats going on!!!! It kind of upseting! Well I'm not leaving this thread! I started here with you ladies and I'm finishing here!! I can't believe only certain ladies were invited to the thread I feel like a out cast to them!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad you are okay and so glad your bloodwork is normal. Thank GOD you got your sticky! That means there's one coming for the rest of us too.
> 
> I know, I feel the same way about the ladies on the other thread. I kept thinking...where'd they go...they must've just not logged on...and I actually WORRIED about the other ladies...even posted on a couple of their home pages today because I was getting concerned. Silly me.....
> 
> They can say whatever they want and justify however they want...but moving to a new thread and going out of their way to talk badly about the ones that were left over here is just plain wrong. And to think I was one of the ones BEGGING Needa and Reeds to stay!
> 
> Well, I love you ladies. I genuinely do. There's no lack of warmth here, that's for sure. We are all on the same journey and have the same goal. We all want babies and need the support of our TR friends more than anything because no one but another TR lady can possibly understand how we feel. I thank GOD for you ladies and feel blessed to be able to talk to you all.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing....to all of you remaining...I pledge to all newbies who stumble in here to be kind and patient because this journey is CONFUSING and SCARY...and to everyone, newbies and the ones already here...ask me ALL the questions you want...and PM me all you want...I have no problem with it. I love it. Questions are how we LEARN! I love you ALL!Click to expand...

Well said Saga!!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ever watched the show called "I DIDN'T KNOW I WAS PREGNANT" WELL, I'm kinda obsessed w/ it~I mean, I've been preg 3x's and there wn't any fooling anyone...but some of these girls..wowza..it's crazy to me...
> BUT, my point is...there are girls that THINK they are having periods (which isn't possible when you are w/ child) b/c they bleed regularly just like it would be AF...
> I'm sorry you had spotting, had you called your doc? Just don't stress yourself out b/c bleeding during pregnancy DOES happen...and I really don't THINK it's that rare....
> 
> Blood work was normal and that's all that matters~!!! there are prayers being said for ya girl....keep resting and keep negative thoughts FAR from you!!!!
> 
> Do you go back for more bld work Mond...is it every mond that you go..? just so I don't have to ask you everyday!!! HAHA
> :friends:
> 
> Tater is right. I bled when I was preggers...and more than just spotting. The first time when it was time for my period...and then the second time, I was pretty far along...I don't know why it happened, but I have a healthy daughter...so it happens...TTC, your levels are good and you will be okay. We ALL love you and want the best for you...we're rooting for you, Girlie...ALL of us!:hugs:
> 
> And Tater, I LOVE that show! I wish it would happen for me that way now....hehe.Click to expand...

Thank you!!!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

I actually bled A LOT~i'm talking gushes and gushes of blood when I was 5 months w/ Tater bean...I was Scared to death...I called the doc faster than I thought possible and to my huge surprise..they were like NOT concerned at ALL.. i really couldn't believe it..I never though bleeding was a good thing while preggers...

They just told me to lay down and count the movements of the baby...if there wasn't 1 in a hour..to call back...amazingly,,if you actually do count those lil's move A WHOLE lot in an hour..
my bleeding stopped and I have a beautfiul lil man!!!! Too smart...

SIXTEEN in..that is NOT fun...ARG..we have like 5 and I hate that....hopefully you'll be able to dig out by mon..are they calling for anymore??? 
I AM SOOO ready for tank tops and flip flops
:hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

Well, at least the ladies left in this group will never pick apart everything the other ones say and believe that somehow we are bashing them when we are NOT.

You ladies left in here are the good ones....the bad ones started their own thread. Ha!

I am going to go to bed soon...I am feeling strangely crampy...don't know what that means...yikes.


----------



## tatertahelon

THAT MEANS you are having implant cramps GF!!!!!!! I mean, what ELSE could it mean, pinkish CM, funny feeling after treadmill....Girl!!!! I can't WAIT til SUnday!!!!

love ya girls..i'm hitting the hay soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

By the way, TTC, I LOVE your ticker! I like that it shows what your bean would look like right now...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> I actually bled A LOT~i'm talking gushes and gushes of blood when I was 5 months w/ Tater bean...I was Scared to death...I called the doc faster than I thought possible and to my huge surprise..they were like NOT concerned at ALL.. i really couldn't believe it..I never though bleeding was a good thing while preggers...
> 
> They just told me to lay down and count the movements of the baby...if there wasn't 1 in a hour..to call back...amazingly,,if you actually do count those lil's move A WHOLE lot in an hour..
> my bleeding stopped and I have a beautfiul lil man!!!! Too smart...
> 
> SIXTEEN in..that is NOT fun...ARG..we have like 5 and I hate that....hopefully you'll be able to dig out by mon..are they calling for anymore???
> I AM SOOO ready for tank tops and flip flops
> :hug:

As far has I know no. I sure hope it stays that way!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> THAT MEANS you are having implant cramps GF!!!!!!! I mean, what ELSE could it mean, pinkish CM, funny feeling after treadmill....Girl!!!! I can't WAIT til SUnday!!!!
> 
> love ya girls..i'm hitting the hay soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope so...I am scared of getting too excited...you know? I JUST WANT IT SO BADLY!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> THAT MEANS you are having implant cramps GF!!!!!!! I mean, what ELSE could it mean, pinkish CM, funny feeling after treadmill....Girl!!!! I can't WAIT til SUnday!!!!
> 
> love ya girls..i'm hitting the hay soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!

And...I had a weird symptom tonight. I was SO COLD. I could not warm up and even could not stop shivering during dinner.

Anyone ever experience this? WTH? My hands are still like ice...weird.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> Well, at least the ladies left in this group will never pick apart everything the other ones say and believe that somehow we are bashing them when we are NOT.
> 
> You ladies left in here are the good ones....the bad ones started their own thread. Ha!
> 
> I am going to go to bed soon...I am feeling strangely crampy...don't know what that means...yikes.

 I agree with Tater! It could very likely be implantation cramping!! I think I'm going to hit the sack so too!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> THAT MEANS you are having implant cramps GF!!!!!!! I mean, what ELSE could it mean, pinkish CM, funny feeling after treadmill....Girl!!!! I can't WAIT til SUnday!!!!
> 
> love ya girls..i'm hitting the hay soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And...I had a weird symptom tonight. I was SO COLD. I could not warm up and even could not stop shivering during dinner.
> 
> Anyone ever experience this? WTH? My hands are still like ice...weird.Click to expand...

 I was cold almoast all the time whan I found out I was pregger! My feet always felt like ice!


----------



## tatertahelon

IDK about the ice thing, I'm always cold:(,, but the only thing I've ever heard that involved pink cm and cramps is implant, and I don't wanna get your hopes b/c that's really not my job..I'm just feeling it for ya this time around seriously...Thinking the BEST for all of us really....
Can't wait til you can test!!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> Sagapo75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> THAT MEANS you are having implant cramps GF!!!!!!! I mean, what ELSE could it mean, pinkish CM, funny feeling after treadmill....Girl!!!! I can't WAIT til SUnday!!!!
> 
> love ya girls..i'm hitting the hay soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And...I had a weird symptom tonight. I was SO COLD. I could not warm up and even could not stop shivering during dinner.
> 
> Anyone ever experience this? WTH? My hands are still like ice...weird.Click to expand...
> 
> I was cold almoast all the time whan I found out I was pregger! My feet always felt like ice!Click to expand...

Hmmmm...Tater and TTC...I hope you guys are right! I took my temp just to make sure I was not coming down with something because my daughter was sick today...I had to go get her at school and I thought...OH GOD, I HAVE A FEVER...but I don't...I am just freezing. And TTC, my feet are like ice too! Everything is!


----------



## Sagapo75

Well, TTC, I hope you dig out of that snow! And Tater, I am ready for flip flops too!

Night, night. See you lovely ladies here in the morning.

I am truly thankful for you...I don't know what I would do without you guys.


----------



## tatertahelon

DIDO!!!! love ya girls..sleep tight!!!! tty in the morning!!!!!
:hug:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Our internet went down sorry! I'll talk to you ladies later! Night!!


----------



## fluterby429

sorry that I'm considered one of the 'bad' tr gals now because I joined another thread and because I said this one was on speed. I'm truely sorry ladies it was not meant to hurt ayones feelings on here. I actually still lurk on this thread to check in on you. I said it was on speed because it moves too fast for me me bc I'm limited to a crappy cell phone. I also felt very over looked and that made me sad bc I've belonged to this thread for almost a yr. I never said anything negative about asking ?'s. Even tho I have not concieved and havent been able to try, I feel I'm very knowledgeable and have a lot to offer since I've belonged to my TR hospital site for almost 2yrs and have learned a lot from the scores of ladies there. I don't post that much on either of my TR sites cause of my phone limits. Like I said I still lurk and joined the other thread just cause it moved slower and I didnt feel over looked bc I don't post as often. I wish you all nothing but the best and loads of baby dust!


----------



## josey123

Hi Ladies, 

I totally agree with fluterby with her words...i also have put limited posts on this thread and have also felt overlooked and no replies...though i dont post often when i have i have always had the support and help with the girls that know me after 2 losses it helps...i was slightly confused when didnt see the regulars on anymore and wondered if they had moved the thread somewhere else especially when i seen newbies had joined the group...i agree it does move quick and know us women can talk...after all it can be a hard,exciting, sad journey we are on....but feel we should be able to make our own choices on were we would like to post or feel most comfortable.

Wish you all luck in your journeys.


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> sorry that I'm considered one of the 'bad' tr gals now because I joined another thread and because I said this one was on speed. I'm truely sorry ladies it was not meant to hurt ayones feelings on here. I actually still lurk on this thread to check in on you. I said it was on speed because it moves too fast for me me bc I'm limited to a crappy cell phone. I also felt very over looked and that made me sad bc I've belonged to this thread for almost a yr. I never said anything negative about asking ?'s. Even tho I have not concieved and havent been able to try, I feel I'm very knowledgeable and have a lot to offer since I've belonged to my TR hospital site for almost 2yrs and have learned a lot from the scores of ladies there. I don't post that much on either of my TR sites cause of my phone limits. Like I said I still lurk and joined the other thread just cause it moved slower and I didnt feel over looked bc I don't post as often. I wish you all nothing but the best and loads of baby dust!

Josey and Fluter, if you do not want to post in here anymore...then DON'T.

What you all said about the girls that were left behind in this thread was wrong and there is no way to justify that. It was MEAN. I didn't call anyone out by name. Most of you said nasty things...including, "I hope they don't know we are here," and "they act like a bunch of 15 year olds." One even posted that she felt GUILTY for posting in there and not in here anymore...that in itself says a whole lot. How do you THINK we are supposed to take that? You would feel the same way if you were in our position. 

And you know what? I posted MANY times and it was overlooked when you guys were still here. SO WHAT, oh well, it happens. I am not sure WHY you all keep latching onto that as some kind of crutch to justify bad behavior. I have been ignored, but I didn't march off and start a new thread and I would NEVER have hurt other ladies like you did for simply being ignored in a post. That rationale simply isn't good enough. I just figured after time, you all would accept me and acknowledge my replies...and furthermore, I never got to know any of you well enough to get really attached to many of you...by the time I finished reading the entire thread so that I could learn about you and know your stories...you guys had begun abandoning ship....and you all have made sure that we will never get to know you and bond with you by leaving us to start your own thread. Not nice, ladies. A lot of the ladies in the new thread should be ashamed of the way they talked about us. How horrible. 

We all came here for the same reasons....because we had TRs and needed support. I thought that was the whole point of the board. I guess not, since obviously some of us are apparently less deserving than others.

I'd really rather not waste any more of my day on this, so PLEASE post in your own thread...you know, the one that was started to get away from us? Tell yourselves what you want, but there is NO excuse for the behavior that went on in there.


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay...back to business, Ladies...

I am still cramping this morning. Only lightly...they are low, frontal cramps...I sure hope that does not mean AF is going to rear it's ugly head.

Before TR, I ALWAYS started cramping and I had a low backache starting on 10dpo like clockwork...and not one minute before...and I always had a 14 day luteal phase...

However, NOW...last cycle I didn't even have a backache and no real cramping last cycle either...so I am not at all sure what to expect this month...

I am just going to journal it and hope that I can help some other newbie with my experience when the time comes...and in the meantime, I am going to pray that this does not mean AF is coming...I am only on day 9...so I am hoping and praying the cramping means something good, rather than bad...I am hoping for implantation...and not something else...it's hard not to worry though...and I am so glad you ladies know exactly how I am feeling and what I am going through...


----------



## tatertahelon

DO NOT W*O*R*R*Y Sag...it's scientifically proven that stress and worry can cause ALL kinds of physical "stuff" so refrain from worrying...although I KNOW it's hard to NOT, but it's worth it to stop:flower:

I certainly DO NOT know what's going on w/ you...but you KNOW my hypothesis!!!!!!:winkwink:

OK, so let me work this out...you DID have the 10DPO cramping and lower back ick BEFORE TL? or was it after..see, I just confuse TOO easily...:wacko:
but now that you've HAD the TR you aren't having that...???

Ugh, I'm sorry, but either way..I give you KUDOS for knowing yourself SOO well, I'll be 30 REAL soon and holy cow, I didn't even know what CM until MAYBE last year..there really wasn't a reason too...I SURE wish I had the drive to KNOW my body like most of the girls on here!!!

Have you had any more pinkish CM? 
eeeek, only 2 more days till :test:

As for me, LAST cycle I was TOTALLY and completely convinced~POSITIVE I was preggers!!! 7 and 8 DPO I was SOOOO nauseated and everything else was screaming PREGNANT!!!!!! THIS cycle how ever it NOT that way, which I'm glad...I'm 7DPO today and pretty sure I DEF DO NOT Feel gross like I did last mo...although BECAUSE I THOUGHT I was pregnant probably made me FEEL like i was....I'm being chilled about it this time:thumbup:


----------



## tatertahelon

OK, I am completely NOT very Cherry this morning...to say the least..AARRGGG< I hate FEELING this way and I can't really even pin point WHY...It's a combo of stuff I'm sure,, it's usually always is, but I think I'm partly annoyed about my temps...I feel even too embarrassed to mark them down today b/c I SERIOUSLY Just DO NOT even feel like they are accurate at all....my heads pounding, like just enough to be super irritating and I DO NOT wanna be awake yet...i'm hungry and my lil's spilled NEARLY a gallon of milk all over the kitchen...
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
OK, think I just needed an adult to release the neg energy to so I can moooove past it...I do NOT choose to be a negative Nancy but GAWSH
I feel nothing as far as being preggers(as far as things I've ALWAYS felt before) just keeping my prayers going for me and for all of us and trusting new lives will come SOONER THAN LATER!!!!!!!!
i love ya girls...SOOOO glad your in my "family"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: :friends: :hug:


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> Hey girls just popin in tater and sag your month is looking very promising FX for you ladies Faith hope your having a blast smpeing it up in the hotel :) Dash I give you lots of props for waiting i was totally unable to wait even though Im sure I should have. Im sick as a dog just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing :)

MOMMA!!!! I somehow missed this post..was just going back through see where you were....
Honey, are you feeling better??? :hugs: I HOPE soon...apparently the sickness is running around ALL over...Tate has been coughing non stop, started vomiting last night...you kids were sick too, 1st weren't they??? 
Ahhhh ick...the sickness IS never good no matter how old ya are....praying all is well SOON momma....missin ya girl!!! this 2ww is mostly uneventful~miss all the chatting!!!!!
Feel better girl!!!! let us know how you are feeling :hugs2:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> DO NOT W*O*R*R*Y Sag...it's scientifically proven that stress and worry can cause ALL kinds of physical "stuff" so refrain from worrying...although I KNOW it's hard to NOT, but it's worth it to stop:flower:
> 
> I certainly DO NOT know what's going on w/ you...but you KNOW my hypothesis!!!!!!:winkwink:
> 
> OK, so let me work this out...you DID have the 10DPO cramping and lower back ick BEFORE TL? or was it after..see, I just confuse TOO easily...:wacko:
> but now that you've HAD the TR you aren't having that...???
> 
> Ugh, I'm sorry, but either way..I give you KUDOS for knowing yourself SOO well, I'll be 30 REAL soon and holy cow, I didn't even know what CM until MAYBE last year..there really wasn't a reason too...I SURE wish I had the drive to KNOW my body like most of the girls on here!!!
> 
> Have you had any more pinkish CM?
> eeeek, only 2 more days till :test:
> 
> As for me, LAST cycle I was TOTALLY and completely convinced~POSITIVE I was preggers!!! 7 and 8 DPO I was SOOOO nauseated and everything else was screaming PREGNANT!!!!!! THIS cycle how ever it NOT that way, which I'm glad...I'm 7DPO today and pretty sure I DEF DO NOT Feel gross like I did last mo...although BECAUSE I THOUGHT I was pregnant probably made me FEEL like i was....I'm being chilled about it this time:thumbup:

I had the 10dpo cramps before TR and then after too for the first two cycles...but now my cycles have gotten better and less painful..which my doctor said would most likely happen after TR...and I have not had bad cramps the last two cycles...and really, practically none last cycle at all...

So cramps at 8 and 9dpo is weird at this point...you know? They started last night more significantly...and they are still with me this morning. Hope they GO AWAY by this afternoon...

Oh, and no more pink CM...


----------



## tatertahelon

it's all a lil fishy girl...IDK, weird to NOT have what you're used to having....I'd have to think it's a lil early to be feeling the affects of AF>..but I guess for ME it would be...not so much for you...guess you'll just have to POAS !!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHA, waiting~I'd say is the hardest part!!!!! 

BUT really, that pink CM would have had me...that just doesn't really happen I D THINK and even though it was SOOO minor,, minor is still existent and that's all that matters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's exciting!!!! WE definitely need lots more BFP's...way to many of us went out on a limb to have the TR~so we need lotsa babies!!!!!!!!
:hugs2:


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> it's all a lil fishy girl...IDK, weird to NOT have what you're used to having....I'd have to think it's a lil early to be feeling the affects of AF>..but I guess for ME it would be...not so much for you...guess you'll just have to POAS !!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHHAHA, waiting~I'd say is the hardest part!!!!!
> 
> BUT really, that pink CM would have had me...that just doesn't really happen I D THINK and even though it was SOOO minor,, minor is still existent and that's all that matters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's exciting!!!! WE definitely need lots more BFP's...way to many of us went out on a limb to have the TR~so we need lotsa babies!!!!!!!!
> :hugs2:

I could not agree more! And that's ultimately why we are all here, isn't it? Here's to hopin' it's implantation and not something else.....

Have I mentioned how great I think you ladies are???:hugs:


----------



## Sagapo75

Okay, now I am spotting. Really spotting...it's pinkish...and heavier than yesterday for sure...there's no more being unsure it's there this time...I have never, ever spotted on day 9 before...before OR after TR...so I really don't know what to make of that. 

The only thing that really concerns me and makes me think it has more to do with AF than implantation is that my cervix is a whole lot lower today...that concerns me.


----------



## tatertahelon

POAS sag, it MAY be too early to tell but there HAS been times that a bfp has showed up on 9DPO...don't let me be pushy..haha, but I'm just thinking this is IT!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!

what kind of CM have you been having!?
Todays dip in your temp COULD be the implant dip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josey123

Just a note I have not called anyone in this thread sagpo so u may want to rephrase that.


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> POAS sag, it MAY be too early to tell but there HAS been times that a bfp has showed up on 9DPO...don't let me be pushy..haha, but I'm just thinking this is IT!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> what kind of CM have you been having!?
> Todays dip in your temp COULD be the implant dip!!!!!!!!!

I am really hoping...I have never spotted like this so early...Oh, that would be wonderful...we'll see, eh?

I want to take a test...but if all the cramping is implantation, I probably won't get a BFP today...and seeing a negative would just bum me out...but I may start tomorrow with FMU. I certainly bought enough tests! Haha. I went to the Dollar General like you said!


----------



## Sagapo75

josey123 said:


> Just a note I have not called anyone in this thread sagpo so u may want to rephrase that.

I don't know what you are talking about. I do not remember you saying anything negative about us in the other thread...but if you want to be in there and are taking up for them with that having gone on (you may want to read the whole thread from beginning to end to see what is so upsetting to all of us), you may as well have...Sorry, but that is just the way that I feel. I would have never bashed other ladies in a public forum the way they did to us. It's just nasty and mean and they keep latching onto the fact that they may have been ignored to try and excuse that behavior...but there simply is no excuse. If you have read it all, and still think it was okay to talk about us that way, then please don't post in here anymore...we don't need the negativity...after all, we are trying to have babies over here.

Now, we are moving past this in this board. I have asked you all not to post in here again about this mess and I am not posting in your new thread...I said all I needed to say...and had a RIGHT to after reading the nasty posts by the other ladies in their new thread. If you want to post in here about TTC, then please, by all means....do that. But, we're not talking about this anymore in here. OKAY?


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> POAS sag, it MAY be too early to tell but there HAS been times that a bfp has showed up on 9DPO...don't let me be pushy..haha, but I'm just thinking this is IT!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> what kind of CM have you been having!?
> Todays dip in your temp COULD be the implant dip!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am really hoping...I have never spotted like this so early...Oh, that would be wonderful...we'll see, eh?
> 
> I want to take a test...but if all the cramping is implantation, I probably won't get a BFP today...and seeing a negative would just bum me out...but I may start tomorrow with FMU. I certainly bought enough tests! Haha. I went to the Dollar General like you said!Click to expand...

the DG does have the better value..not even knowing it I went to Walmart AND CVS to get (on purpose) 2 diff tests b/c I ALWAYS use the DG ones ...I bought the equate and the CVS brand and they were EXACTLY the same..and MUCH more pricey...I was NOT real happy when I came home and they were the same as DG...

You're right, probably wouldn't get bFP..I just don't have any testing control!! LOL...FMU tomorrow DEFINITELY COULD show a bfp...you'd be 5days before af and that's what the tests are designed to do...

W/my last bfp I used the DG test and I tested 5days before Af and got a SUPER faint + then it went away...I was like WHHAATT!!!! Then tested the next day and it was darker and did NOT go away...just FYI:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

holy crap! what the hell happened?!?! Im so sick I cant even see straight to read whats going on otherwise i would all I can make out is everyone left to another thread, who the hell is left now? good god! I really should not get sick Im always lost!


----------



## tatertahelon

Oh momma, you are cracking me up!!! seriously LOL!!!!:rofl:

Yeah, there's apparently mucho drama :nope: and everyone is pissed for getting ignored or whatever...? and apparently I'm too outta control for them to handle..I've posted too much~they don't like to read all the stuff..it gets to be too much..out of the comfort zone or whatever..IDK,,

What's your sickness girl??? I'm Sorry you are sick..you kiddos were sick too weren't they..??? 
Now your temps are probably really screwed up:dohh: that sux...I am pretty sure mine are too...My temp was SO high today..not sure the thermo I have is dependable.? 
What kind of thermo do you have?
sorry if this is too many q's right now:wacko:..don't worry bout answering them all...
Hope you feel better soon girl!!! prayers for you :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

Sagapo75 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> POAS sag, it MAY be too early to tell but there HAS been times that a bfp has showed up on 9DPO...don't let me be pushy..haha, but I'm just thinking this is IT!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> what kind of CM have you been having!?
> Todays dip in your temp COULD be the implant dip!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am really hoping...I have never spotted like this so early...Oh, that would be wonderful...we'll see, eh?
> 
> I want to take a test...but if all the cramping is implantation, I probably won't get a BFP today...and seeing a negative would just bum me out...but I may start tomorrow with FMU. I certainly bought enough tests! Haha. I went to the Dollar General like you said!Click to expand...

everything i saw about [email protected] is basically pointing 2 implant:thumbup:...i even read that some girls were having it @5-6DPO and ended up w/ a bfp!!!
fx'd fo sho!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> holy crap! what the hell happened?!?! Im so sick I cant even see straight to read whats going on otherwise i would all I can make out is everyone left to another thread, who the hell is left now? good god! I really should not get sick Im always lost!

Oops..I meant to reply instead of thanking you...haha.

Did you get the PM I sent you with a link to their thread? Read it from beginning to end and you will see why we, the uninvited, were more than a little miffed. I was really stunned at the nasty things they said.


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> holy crap! what the hell happened?!?! Im so sick I cant even see straight to read whats going on otherwise i would all I can make out is everyone left to another thread, who the hell is left now? good god! I really should not get sick Im always lost!

Feel better Momma!!! I am sorry you are sick!


----------



## Sagapo75

I am going to watch Aliens in the Attic with my daughter...she stayed home from school today...she's sick too. Talk to you girls a little later!:hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

:friends:


----------



## Dash

So there are 4 left here? That's unfortunate. I guess a group of 4 can be closer than a group of 20, right? I do think, though, that any negative posts on either thread might keep future members from wanting to participate- nobody should ever be afraid to ask their questions or voice their concerns.

I cant see myself possibly posting too much or acting like in 15...I think Ive posted maybe 20 times in the last few months Ive been a part of this board?


----------



## fluterby429

Wow Saga I was being very sincere in my words and I too have a right to my opinion and my own feelings. Like I said I never said one cross thing about anyone here. I have the right to be apart of as many threads as I want on bnb and so do the rest of you. It's a public forum and w can post where we'd like because after all this was 'OUR' thread to begin with. I'm only directing this at you because you are the pot calling the kettle black with your harsh words and grouping everyone together for what a few said...shame on you! I'll head on over to the other thread from now on.

You other ladies I really do wish you the best!


----------



## Dash

...boy, if I had wanted a bunch of catty BS in with my support, I would have joined the schools PTA and did it face to face.


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya Dash!!!! How you feeling today girl!!!
I think there IS definitely truth to what you said for sure :friends: love it!!!

I post alot, but I kinda don't really care..LOL...I have TONS of q's~ always have and always will and I'm LOOOONG winded, always have been, always will be...and I also confuse SUUUPER easily so I Def AM guilty of asking things over and over..it takes a while to sink in:wacko: for me...wish it didn't, but it does.
i don't know that I act 15...I do "freak" out alot, but that term is used SOOO :hugs:loosely...If my kid or DH does something great!! I'll say I'm freaking out, if I'm stressing or upset, I'll say I'm "freaking" out....it's just my term that fits into everything LOL:haha:

I do love all the TR girls...REALLY, this is repetitive, but NOT sure HOW I would have made it through the last 1.5 cycles...I am grateful to have found this forum and more so this thread..I love you and the resta the girls and am happy where I am...:hugs:
loads of love!!!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

Dash said:


> ...boy, if I had wanted a bunch of catty BS in with my support, I would have joined the schools PTA and did it face to face.

:rofl:


----------



## josey123

well said fluterby and ad sagpo just so you know i personally not called anyone on this thread....i voiced my opinion that people will go wherever they feel comfortable and like fluterby said we can leave as many posts and threads as we want...i think if you have a problem with the other ladies then voice it to them as me andfluterby where just stating our opinons not to recieve or be accused by your harsh words.


----------



## TTCbaby2011

mommax3 said:


> holy crap! what the hell happened?!?! Im so sick I cant even see straight to read whats going on otherwise i would all I can make out is everyone left to another thread, who the hell is left now? good god! I really should not get sick Im always lost!

 Get feeling better soon momma and take care! You can read the pm Saga sent you to let you know whats going on.


----------



## tatertahelon

hiya TTC!!!!
You feeling great today lil mama?!?!?!
oh and last night as I was trying to go to sleep I was praying for you, and I got to thinking, I posted that you maybe have a hard time relaxing b/c you have 3 lil men..but That was a mistake wasn't it...You have 4??? Right? I'm sorry to take away one of your fellas...I was thinking back to the pic and there were 3 on 1 side and the single guy all alone!!! The one UNhappy about his pic!!!!
Oops, sorry:blush:

:friends:


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Tater and dash how are things going for you ladies today?
Tater I see that you can test in 2 days. I hope you get your :bfp: girl!!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

Sagapo75 said:


> I am going to watch Aliens in the Attic with my daughter...she stayed home from school today...she's sick too. Talk to you girls a little later!:hugs:

Have fun watching Aliens in the Attic with your daughter! Sorry to hear she is sick though!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> hiya TTC!!!!
> You feeling great today lil mama?!?!?!
> oh and last night as I was trying to go to sleep I was praying for you, and I got to thinking, I posted that you maybe have a hard time relaxing b/c you have 3 lil men..but That was a mistake wasn't it...You have 4??? Right? I'm sorry to take away one of your fellas...I was thinking back to the pic and there were 3 on 1 side and the single guy all alone!!! The one UNhappy about his pic!!!!
> Oops, sorry:blush:
> 
> :friends:

I'm feeling good! Yep, I have 4 lil men and it is very hard to relax around here. Thanks for the prayer!! :hugs:


----------



## tatertahelon

thanks TTC!!! I feel UGH~NORMAL...I don't feel preggers at all...so we'll see.. I WILL test at 10DPO..I'm too big of a POASA to NOT!!! HAHA!!!!!!

I'm REAL cranky today, I mean REAL cranky..and Have a headache, other than that FINE...my temps have been up, but really proves NOTHING....

:friends:
Thanks for asking girl!!!


----------



## tatertahelon

TTCbaby2011 said:


> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> hiya TTC!!!!
> You feeling great today lil mama?!?!?!
> oh and last night as I was trying to go to sleep I was praying for you, and I got to thinking, I posted that you maybe have a hard time relaxing b/c you have 3 lil men..but That was a mistake wasn't it...You have 4??? Right? I'm sorry to take away one of your fellas...I was thinking back to the pic and there were 3 on 1 side and the single guy all alone!!! The one UNhappy about his pic!!!!
> Oops, sorry:blush:
> 
> :friends:
> 
> I'm feeling good! Yep, I have 4 lil men and it is very hard to relax around here. Thanks for the prayer!! :hugs:Click to expand...


That's what I got to thinking!!!! So, sorry i shorted you one..NOT fair :nope:
I bet it's hard to relax...DH taking good care of you!?!?!!?? 
:cloud9:


----------



## Superstoked

Well ladies, sorry to drag this on, but I thought I was entitled to my 2 cents right? Well I am so not for drama, I never was and I never will be. I try to get my 12yr old daughter to stay away from it! Anyways....If anyone of you would like to look at my profile and look at how many threads I post on, more some than others. I am not limited to my space on this forum. I have become friends with many of the ladies on this thread and other threads, I have a few here that I chat on other threads...So I hope you have not poisoned that for me. I do not feel I owe an explanation to anyone, but I feel this has been blown way out of proportion and we are not monsters! 

Have good day!


----------



## TTCbaby2011

tatertahelon said:


> TTCbaby2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tatertahelon said:
> 
> 
> hiya TTC!!!!
> You feeling great today lil mama?!?!?!
> oh and last night as I was trying to go to sleep I was praying for you, and I got to thinking, I posted that you maybe have a hard time relaxing b/c you have 3 lil men..but That was a mistake wasn't it...You have 4??? Right? I'm sorry to take away one of your fellas...I was thinking back to the pic and there were 3 on 1 side and the single guy all alone!!! The one UNhappy about his pic!!!!
> Oops, sorry:blush:
> 
> :friends:
> 
> I'm feeling good! Yep, I have 4 lil men and it is very hard to relax around here. Thanks for the prayer!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I got to thinking!!!! So, sorry i shorted you one..NOT fair :nope:
> I bet it's hard to relax...DH taking good care of you!?!?!!??
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

He's trying to keep a eye on the boys for me so I want have to do so much and get stress.


----------



## Sagapo75

fluterby429 said:


> Wow Saga I was being very sincere in my words and I too have a right to my opinion and my own feelings. Like I said I never said one cross thing about anyone here. I have the right to be apart of as many threads as I want on bnb and so do the rest of you. It's a public forum and w can post where we'd like because after all this was 'OUR' thread to begin with. I'm only directing this at you because you are the pot calling the kettle black with your harsh words and grouping everyone together for what a few said...shame on you! I'll head on over to the other thread from now on.
> 
> You other ladies I really do wish you the best!

Yeah, you can post anywhere you want and you are entitled to your feelings. AS AM I. 

I feel NO shame for what I said. I wouldn't be feeling the way I feel if the ladies had not said what they said in the other group about the ladies remaining over here. It was MEAN SPIRITED. If you re-read everything that was posted and you still think it was okay, then you are not the kind of person I wish to be friends with. If they had started a new thread WITHOUT ever going out of their way to talk badly about us in a hurtful manner, there would be no discussion about it NOW. I am not sure why you all can't wrap your heads around that.

NOW PLEASE, STOP POSTING IN HERE IF YOU HAVE PROBLEMS WITH US. I thought that was the plan to begin with.


----------



## Sagapo75

Superstoked said:


> Well ladies, sorry to drag this on, but I thought I was entitled to my 2 cents right? Well I am so not for drama, I never was and I never will be. I try to get my 12yr old daughter to stay away from it! Anyways....If anyone of you would like to look at my profile and look at how many threads I post on, more some than others. I am not limited to my space on this forum. I have become friends with many of the ladies on this thread and other threads, I have a few here that I chat on other threads...So I hope you have not poisoned that for me. I do not feel I owe an explanation to anyone, but I feel this has been blown way out of proportion and we are not monsters!
> 
> Have good day!

Please STOP! Did you read the entire thread? If so, then you HAVE to be able to see what was upsetting. Leave us alone, please.


----------



## tatertahelon

people REALLY need to stop...Breaking the peace is what your trying to do and HERE we won't allow it to happen...leave it alone ...you left for a reason..stop popping back in to get the last word...Seriously...it's REALLY OLD ALREADY and just needs to stop..ya'll that "left" left for a reason so stop it..nothing you are saying is making ANY sense anyway...we got bfp'ers on here that don't need to be upset right now..less stress the better...we don't need it so get off your "we've been hurt and ignored" high horses AND MOVE ON 
blessings and peace but it's really hard to wish that when it just keeps going and going and going...GAWSH....let's MOOOOOVE onto something of more importance and positivity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sagapo75

josey123 said:


> well said fluterby and ad sagpo just so you know i personally not called anyone on this thread....i voiced my opinion that people will go wherever they feel comfortable and like fluterby said we can leave as many posts and threads as we want...i think if you have a problem with the other ladies then voice it to them as me andfluterby where just stating our opinons not to recieve or be accused by your harsh words.

That's the thing. No one ever acted like an adult and voiced their opinion to US. Instead, the ladies went to another thread and said mean, hateful things. Did you read it all the way through as I suggested? And that was rhetorical. Please do not answer.

I hate it when people cannot OWN their actions. You guys have your own thread now, so use it. Each person in here was deeply offended by the rude and hateful things that were said in there about us. You all have the right to be members of whatever board you wish...THAT IS NOT THE ISSUE! IT IS WHAT WAS SAID THAT IS THE ISSUE.

WHY can't they get that and move along???


----------



## tatertahelon

I posted a request for it to be moved along also..it's getting too ridiculous...I'm starting to get emotional and maybe that's what they want..but I DO NOT need it, and neither do the rest of us....Long deep breaths...long deep breaths...long deep breaths....
3-2-1---- 1-2-3 what the heck is bothering me!!!!! hahah!!!
:hugs: to my TR fam!!!!


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> people REALLY need to stop...Breaking the peace is what your trying to do and HERE we won't allow it to happen...leave it alone ...you left for a reason..stop popping back in to get the last word...Seriously...it's REALLY OLD ALREADY and just needs to stop..ya'll that "left" left for a reason so stop it..nothing you are saying is making ANY sense anyway...we got bfp'ers on here that don't need to be upset right now..less stress the better...we don't need it so get off your "we've been hurt and ignored" high horses AND MOVE ON
> blessings and peace but it's really hard to wish that when it just keeps going and going and going...GAWSH....let's MOOOOOVE onto something of more importance and positivity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Agreed Tater. Now instead of saying 'they were ignoring us' it is 'we have a right to belong to whatever thread we want'. Well of course they do.

But pretending that every horrible thing they said about us was OKAY just tells me that they aren't my kind of people anyway. I mean, if they started a new thread and had the class and decorum not to even mention us ("I hope they don't know we're here" and "they act like a bunch of 15 year olds") then NO ONE would have a word to say about it. And if it had happened to THEM, you bet they would have something to say about it. So shame on ME? For having the BALLS to be upset they were trashing us? Now THAT is truly an interesting concept.

Why that concept does not register with them completely boggles my mind.

Okay, I am going to go pick up my kids soon. And in the meantime, I am going to find my inner zen again...and no matter what, I will not be responding, no matter what crazy post they put in here next. Sorry for getting upset with them ladies for going on and on...but alas, I am just human... not one of them has acknowledged that we were talked about like dogs and has said they are SORRY for what happened...they just keep finding excuses to justify the behavior (We can belong to any thread we want...you ignored us) and it is infuriating.

Really, I won't say another word to them...we just need to go back to what we originally came here for...


----------



## tatertahelon

Great!!!!! SOunds good!!!!

you still spotting girl!?!?!?!?!?! feeling OK?


----------



## Sagapo75

tatertahelon said:


> Great!!!!! SOunds good!!!!
> 
> you still spotting girl!?!?!?!?!?! feeling OK?

You must have ESP! I was just getting back on to tell you the spotting is gone...for now...and I hope it stays that way!!!! I still have that weird "pressure" kind of feeling in the low front. If I do not get a BFP in the next couple of days I may just have to accept the fact that my cycles are random now and who knows what might happen until after some time goes by...and that is after I call my doctor, of course...haha...


----------



## TTCbaby2011

I'll talk with you ladies later. Hubby wants me to watch a movie with him and the boys. Try to take it easy! :friends::hug:


----------



## Sagapo75

TTCbaby2011 said:


> I'll talk with you ladies later. Hubby wants me to watch a movie with him and the boys. Try to take it easy! :friends::hug:

Have fun! I'll be back on later today or tonight, I am sure. Hope to talk to you then!:hugs:


----------



## mommax3

WOW! ladies I feel like I have been gone a whole month lol I did notice the ladies were not on here much or at all but I would have never guessed they totally up and left. i barely even post so im not sure what I could have done, oh well im not gonna get my panties in a bunch over crazy nonsense I have my own baby making drama to worry about lol.I hope I can be part of this cool club if you dont mind :) I just like having others who are in my shoes to talk to :)


----------



## Sagapo75

mommax3 said:


> WOW! ladies I feel like I have been gone a whole month lol I did notice the ladies were not on here much or at all but I would have never guessed they totally up and left. i barely even post so im not sure what I could have done, oh well im not gonna get my panties in a bunch over crazy nonsense I have my own baby making drama to worry about lol.I hope I can be part of this cool club if you dont mind :) I just like having others who are in my shoes to talk to :)

Of COURSE! We love you and want you to stay! I love having somewhere to come to talk with other ladies in the same boat. I love you girls! And you are right, we have baby making to worry about...:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay enough...I am going to defend myself. I DID NOT SAY ANYTHING MEAN ABOUT ANYONE!! And for you to being stirring this pot Sago is wrong. I left this thread because no matter what I said it was over looked or ignored even when people singled me out to aske me directly and then would counterdict or bash what I said. I am a orginial from this thread and I believe if you look back I was the second or third to post here almost a year ago.
This is what I said in the chit chat thread:

Hey girls I think I am done with the othe thread completely. The one girl on there keeps sending PM and asking me questions and I answer then she goes and says something totally different on the thread and totally dismissed what I told her and acts like I am wrong. Then the other jut counterdicts everything I say...I give up. I wish them all the best and BFP's soon but that thread is not for me anymore. 

I am not a dr nor am I the type of person to give false hope and that seemed to upset some people on here...and I apologize for that but I know what false hope gets no one anywhere and if something comes up on any of the threads that I am on that I think someone should speak with their dr about. I will be talking to the OP about having this thread closed as this is not at all the direction it was meant to go. And I will not have the orginial ladies from this thread bashed because someone didn't like that we left the thread...if you ask me that is doing the ADULT thing whether than causing all this drama.


----------



## tatertahelon

mommax3 said:


> WOW! ladies I feel like I have been gone a whole month lol I did notice the ladies were not on here much or at all but I would have never guessed they totally up and left. i barely even post so im not sure what I could have done, oh well im not gonna get my panties in a bunch over crazy nonsense I have my own baby making drama to worry about lol.I hope I can be part of this cool club if you dont mind :) I just like having others who are in my shoes to talk to :)

MOMMA, you soooo crack me up	:rofl:...we sound very similar!!! LOVe it!!!!
I wouldn't have either...I hate bunched up panties...and I'm def making my own baby making drama...OH MY GAWSH COULD this be the month...AHHHHh I don't feel preggers:( YET:)
Come join the "club"	:rofl: on the new site, a fresh free start for us peace loving baby making hippies!!!!!
Love ya girl!!! you feeling better!?!?!?!


----------



## Vickie

Cross posting on threads and talking about other members is not on and if need be both threads in question will be closed. I'd rather not do that though so let's agree to disagree and move on please.


----------



## gemma81

Hi ladies, really sorry to gatecrash your thread, came across it while looking for some answers.. wonder if anyone could give me a glimmer of hope.. I had my tubes tied 2 years ago in march 2009 after my 5th c-section I have 5 children from a previous relationship, my children are 14, 13 9, 7 and 2 I have remarried a man who has no children and is a fantastic father to my 5 children, I had my tubes tied in 2009 as thought was for the best with having had 5 c-sections, the day I had my 5th c-section, although planned turned out to be an emergency c-sec as went into labour at 37 weeks.. surgeon explained as it was emergency he didnt have time to tie tubes as planned, I begged him, he said as my body was still in good condition and didnt have much scaring or any complications at all in any of my sections and would happily perform more on me, he couldnt do it.. I cried and begged, and he did it (silly me).. so.. I now have remarried the man of my dreams and we would love a baby, just 1 together.. ANYWAY top and bottom of it is will ANY surgeon reverse my tubal tie after having 5 previous sections? sorry for the essay, just dont know where else to turn a consultation will cost us £500 and before pulling the money out would like some advice as would seem a shame to pay the money just to be told,,, no way, no how!! Thankyou for reading :kiss:


----------



## Navy2mom

I just wanted to pop in and say Hi to everyone....I see there are something going on but I have no clue what this is all about...and I think it's better I stay in the dark!!! 

So this cycle I believe will be a bust for me...I made an appt with my fertility dr(it is on March 21st)....had another seizure yesterday....headaches are gone but I am still a little tired and drained for it.

TTCbaby2011- how is your baby bean doing and how are you feeling??

Mommax3, sagapo- how are you ladies doing?? 

Tater- hope the spotting leads to a BFP sweetie 


Okay I will pop in again soon....this week will be crazy for me...I have dr's appts. and my hubby deploys very soon for months. I also have my business to run....for those who would like to check my business out here is my website
https://annalovescandles.scentsy.us


----------



## Navy2mom

Gamma- I am solo very sorry I missed you....hi and welcome:) I am Anna. Been TTC for almost a year now....no baby yet!! I will have to go back and read you post before I can offer any advice.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gemma I think you will probably just have to find some drs and talk to them. I do not see why not as long as ur uterous and everything is in good shape. I haven't had any csections so I am not sure but maybe some of the other ladies can help...I know that one lady on here has had 3 csections...Good luck


----------



## Navy2mom

Gemma- I have had 3 c-sections....I was told by my Dr with my health that 4 would be the max for me....but as Reeds said you will need to talk to a obgyn or even a fertility Dr.
I hope you don't mind me asking but did you have any issues with your other pregnancies?? I wish you all the luck and hope you are able to find a good dr that will give you the answers you seek. I also hope you and your DH are able to have a baby together. Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaith

Its so quiet here . Where is everyone/


----------



## liberty2011

Hi Gemma
I was told after my 3rd c-section 10 years ago not to have anymore children. However after remarriage I opted to explore my options for reversal as my husband has no children. The RE I went to checked everything before agreeing to do surgery months of testing, ultrasounds. The RE came to the conclusion that I was fine for one last try and performed "the DiVInci Robotic" surgery on me to avoid being cut open via the old c-section area, might I add I was also interested in IVF but RE said TR was better option for me. When Re was in there he said scar tissue was minimal which was good..
Sadly I had a miscarriage and ectopic after the TR but happily I am 12 weeks pregnant now after my long journey..(it actually took me 1.5 year to concieve, with 2 rounds of clomid and I am not that young 37 haha) 

Good luck and check out a couple Re's before you make the choice!!


----------



## tammie1086

:happydance:
Hi everyone, I had my sterilisation reversed in 2008 after a long time on my own. My middle daughter is Autistic and hard work so another child after my 3rd really freaked me out. After meeting my hubby we spent along 2 years trying to decide to go for the TR or not. I eventually had it done 7th November, my AF came smack on time on the 10th which shocked me as I thought the op would have interferd with it. We were told to wait 4wks before ttc but we were feeling up to it and decided to go for it this cycle. I am now due my AF today but nothing and no sign of it either, i usually get pm symptons 3-4 days before and always on time. Today and for the last 2 days my bbs are really sore which could mean my AF coming or most likely the pains are in my head. What are the chances of bfp on 1st attempt??? 
Anyway, good luck to everyone trying.


----------



## fluterby429

Tammie this thread is now dead and gone but please feel free to move over to oyr thread called Just Chit Chatting. We are all TR gals there. Best of lucknand baby dust.


----------



## stmom26

I'm new here, my hubby and I are going to the Dr on May 8th to see about a tubal reversal... I'm nervous and ready to know something. Any advice???


----------



## fluterby429

stmom welcome and I wish you the best of luck on your TR journey. Most of us ladies from this thread have moved over to this the Just Chit Chatting thread. Here is the link (I hope this works) https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/514810-just-chit-chatting.html 

You should stop by and see all of the beautiful success stories!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had completely forgot about this thread!! Wow its all so different now. Hope all you lovely tr mommas are doing well. XXX


----------



## RosieB80

I am 32 years old and have 4 kids from previous marriage. I met this guy who is younger than me and doesn't have kids of his own. We have been together for about 4 years and finally in October 2011 got my wish to get a tubal reversal. We have been trying I think too hard. Dr. even gave me Clomid but this is the last rx and don't have any more refills. We are hoping to finally get pregnant next month. So far I know I've had one chemical. My friend said that maybe it was a phantom pregnancy lol since I am just wanting it so bad :).


----------



## RosieB80

stmom26 said:


> I'm new here, my hubby and I are going to the Dr on May 8th to see about a tubal reversal... I'm nervous and ready to know something. Any advice???

Everything will be alright just relax and good luck to you.


----------



## fluterby429

Rosie this thread is dead as a doornail but please feel welcome over to our TR thread called Just Chit Chatting. It's an awesome group of ladies


----------



## mccb0525

Hi ladies!! I'm 26 and had a tubal reversal in May and have not had any luck yet... I have considered Clomid but do not know alot about it I do not have insurance at the moment and I don't mind paying to go to the doctor but worried they would not give me the prescription. I think I want another baby so much that I over think it all... We have been trying for about 6 months and haven't had any luck.


----------



## fluterby429

Mccb I'm sure if you went to a fertility doctor they would give it to you. I've tried it several times. No one ever replies to this thread so you should come over to the link I've posted above. Lots of great glad there.


----------



## blessed3

helllo. I'M new to this. I had my TL on 12/20/02. and then had my TR on 04/16/12. I felt like something was wrong why wasnt i getting pregnant? So i Spoke to my doctor and scheduled an Hsg. Let me say this, that was painful! The results were that my left tube is open and the right is closed. i was so upset. But the dr. said you still can have a baby its just gonna take some time to get to your dream! I've been taking fertility blend from gnc for the last 2 1/2 months. I'm trying to be positive! Any Ideas that may help?


----------



## fluterby429

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/470581-tubal-reversal-ladies-just-moved-wtt.html move on over to this thread. Lots of TR ladies to offer lots of help


----------

